#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-20
<Mez> anyone awake?
<Mez> w00t
<Mez> k3b working :D
<JRe> morning!
<\sh> moins JRe 
<JRe> Riddell: i have seen a package in debian/ubuntu wich depend on libssl and is gpl without exception: dar
<\sh> JRe: should we remove it?
<\sh> i mean the dependency on ssl?
<JRe> dunnow at the moment i'am just wondering if it's noral
<JRe> moral
<JRe> lol
<JRe> normal
<\sh> JRe: hmmm...
<JRe> \sh: to tell the truth i have seen other software like that
<\sh> JRe: lets raise this issue on -devel and prepare some stats on all apps which are gpl and depending on openssl
<JRe> \sh: sure but i don't want to be flamed if i was wrong so if someone could take a look to tell me what he think about that
<\sh> JRe: there is nobody to be flamed :) only apache and gpl ;) this legal stuff is *censored*
<JRe> \sh: ;)
<JRe> BTW what is the url of the repository of motaboy?
<\sh> its on his wiki page
<\sh> i have to ask him something
<JRe> \sh: thanx ;)
<JRe> if someone has time to give feedback : http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu/speedcrunch <- a very good calculator
<JRe> \sh: for the license issue, it's better to mail to debian-devel or to debian-legal ?
<Riddell> uniq: one more wee issue with kio-locate
<Riddell> \sh: could you review uniq's kio-locate please
<\sh> Riddell: yepp...
<\sh> Riddell: question, why has kdebluetooth python rundeps?
<Riddell> \sh: umm, dunno it's your package
<\sh> no :) it's motaboy ;)
<Riddell> oh aye
<Riddell> too early in the morning :)
<\sh> Riddell: u r uk, aren't u? ;)
<Riddell> JRe: speedcunch version should s/0.6-beta1/0.6beta1/  I think
<Mez> w00t for a fixed k3b in breezy
<\sh> a fixed X would be nicer ;)
<Riddell> Mez: fancy fixing openoffice.org2-kde next? :)
<Mez> lol - I'd love to - but I doubt I'd be able to
<JRe> Riddell: i have keeped the upstream versionning but may be it's wrong
<JRe> is 0.6 > 0.6-beta ?
<Riddell> actually that won't work
<Riddell> cos 0.6beta1 is bigger than 0.6
<dato> for amarok, I use 1.3-beta1 << 1.3.0
<Riddell> dato: so it should be 0.6-beta1 then we can renumber to 0.6.0?
<JRe> so 0.6-beta << 0.6.0 okay it will be fine
<dato> 0.6beta1 is << 0.6.0 as well
<Riddell> JRe: ok, carry on then :)
<JRe> Riddell: i also fix ktvschedule and contacted upstream for the bug (don't display anything!), there was a new upstream version also
<Riddell> JRe: ask \sh nicely and he might review speedcrunch
<JRe> \sh: dear \sh if you have time to review my unsignificant packages, they are waiting for you unlimited knowledge ;)
<JRe> (was it nice enough ;) ? )
<\sh> lol....
<Riddell> and we need people to review \sh's kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<\sh> can u please mail it via postal mail, like a love letter, smelling like roses? ,-)
<JRe> ;) ;) ;)
<JRe> Riddell: where can i find kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts ?
<Riddell> JRe: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTUNewPackages
<\sh> well...ok...I have to go washing after work, this will take me back home latest at 10pm...so after this, i'm able to do this 
<JRe> kubuntu-konqueror: capitalization in control file ;)
<Riddell> I like capitals in control file
<Riddell> and that has been removed from lintian, ubuntu needs an updated lintian
<JRe> Riddell: okay
<JRe> maybe the copyright file should be enhnced a little
<Riddell> JRe: add your review to MOTUNewPackages
<Riddell> JRe: there are packages of yours there to be fixed, kat and katapult etc
<JRe> Riddell: yeah i know i am working on it! 
<Riddell> :)
<JRe> Riddell: btw have you seen my message about some packages with libssl and gpl license ?
<Riddell> JRe: where was that?
<JRe> on irc three hours ago
<JRe> the dar package for exemple
<Riddell> hello motaboy 
<motaboy> Hi Riddell 
<\sh> ahhh motaboy
<Riddell> motaboy: could you review kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts and speedcrunch
<\sh> Riddell: i raised this issue on -devel ml.
<Riddell> \sh: which issue?  which -devel?
<\sh> Riddell: ubuntu-devel
<\sh> mailinglist
<motaboy> Riddell: If you think that I can. Then I can!
<\sh> and packages which r depending on openssl and GPL style license without exceptions
<\sh> motaboy: why do u need a rundep on python?
<Riddell> the responce I got from KDE was that they just dlopen() ssl so it's not an issue
<Riddell> which I'm unsure about
<motaboy> \sh: where?
<\sh> kdebluetooth
<motaboy> \sh: there're some example scripts for the device finder written in python
<Riddell> motaboy: are the scripts important?  can the depends be moved to a recommends?
<Riddell> \sh: is a python depends a problem?
<motaboy> Riddell: yes
<\sh> Riddell: no, but I didn't find any python scripts ;)
<\sh> but i was only looking for *.py
<\sh> files
<Riddell> keeping the python depends doesn't seem like a problem since kubuntu will always have python
<motaboy> \sh: the script is kdebluetooth/kbluetoothd/scripts/Photo_Copy.real
<motaboy> Hei k3b 0.12 is out
<JRe> motaboy: coooooool ;)
<Riddell> erk
<JRe> \sh: you should also shut lintian for the desktop file error in wrong dir
<\sh> JRe: which package? 
<\sh> qinx? 
<\sh> or konqueror-shortcuts? 
<JRe> \sh: no kubuntu-konqueror
<\sh> ah yes....i have to fix linitian
<JRe> -shortcuts
<\sh> this is annoying
<JRe> \sh: not really,but with that it will be perfect ;)
<\sh> JRe: i think it's more an upstream lintian bug ;)
<JRe> \sh: have you notice that you patch README file in the diff.gz ?
<Mez> I got it working again Riddell
<Mez> remind me never to do that again
<JRe> \sh: yeah it's not the same kind of desktop file 
<\sh> JRe: cause it's ubuntu2 ;)
<\sh> or ubunut3
<JRe> ubuntu3
<\sh> ubunut?
<\sh> what I'm typing here ;)
<JRe> ;)
<Mez> and riddell, it makes the same error in hpoary about that apckage.. so i guess *shrugs* it's up to the user
<\sh> JRe: for realease i will revert it to ubuntu1 and everything is fine :)
<JRe> \sh: okay ;) it was not really important, though ;)
<JRe> \sh: but a review is a review :)
<\sh> JRe: no this is important :)
<JRe> okay http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu/katapult <- should be fixed! 
<Riddell> JRe: remove katapult-0.2/debian/kat/usr/share/lintian/overrides/kat
* JRe is ashamed ;)
<Riddell> JRe: I prefix patches with kubuntu_01_...
<Riddell> but that's probably only important when modifying debian packages
<JRe> Riddell: yeah
<JRe> Riddell: there is not katapult package in debian so there's no trouble! and if there is one i hope it will be this one (compiled of debian of course) ;)
<Riddell> motaboy, \sh: could you review katapult http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu/katapult
<motaboy> Riddell: I'm saving their names and review them in the next days.
<Riddell> motaboy: thanks
<Riddell> Mez: you have ops on #kubuntu by the way
<Riddell> uniq: ggz-kde-games looks good
<Riddell> uniq: have you sent the patch to upstream?
<Riddell> uniq: fancy doing ggz-kde-clients too?
<motaboy> Riddell: I packaged metabar-0.7 for breezy. I changed and the layout of the repo on dev.kubuntu.org.uk and I'll update the wiki pages
<motaboy> Riddell: I'll repackage the other packages too. Do you think that breezy is ok or should I continue with hoary too?
<Riddell> motaboy: just breezy
<motaboy> Riddell: good. :D
<JRe> ow cool next meeting of communauty is at 12:00 !!!
<Mez> yeah i noticed Riddell 
<Riddell> rather civilised
<Riddell> who's going for membership this time?
<JRe> Riddell: yeah i put my name on the list ;)
<Riddell> \sh: what do I install to get sip.h?
<jeramy> Is there an op here?  Somebody's spamming #kubuntu
<jeramy> Thanks Riddell :)
<Riddell> jeramy: thanks for telling us
<jeramy> Hey, no problem.  :)
<Riddell> elmo: is there a report from debian-sync anywhere?  I'm wondering why kexi hasn't been synced
<KaiL_> ah, k3b is back
<KaiL_> now only openoffice2-kde left :))
<\sh> re
<\sh> uniq: ping
<\sh> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> \sh: pong
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-21
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<JRe> hello!
<\sh> Riddell: ping..
<Riddell> \sh: honk
<\sh> Riddell: i reviews kdebluetooth and u mentioned another package yesterday, i forgot...
<\sh> reviewed even
<Riddell> \sh: http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu/katapult/
<Riddell> http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu/speedcrunch/
<Riddell> http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu/ktvschedule/
<\sh> okokok :)
<JRe> Riddell: should it be a good idea to create a page for applications waiting for a new maintainer (like orphaned packages in debian) for KDE ?
<JRe> sort of adopt your KDE apps
<Riddell> JRe: could do yes
<JRe> Riddell: where would be the right place to put such a place? kubuntu wiki ?
<JRe> s/place/page/
<Riddell> JRe: either KDEMOTU or just MOTU
<JRe> Riddell: hum in fact i was talking about application no more beeing developped but good enough to be adopted by new coder
<Riddell> ah, that's different from debian orphaned packages I think
<Riddell> I guess Kubuntu would be the place to parent from
<Riddell> JRe: I'm trying kay
<Riddell> JRe: all I get is "object not accessible"
<JRe> when you're calling it by dcop ?
<Riddell> yes
<JRe> mmm
<Riddell> dcop kded kayd devicePlugged /media/sda1/ /dev/sda1 foo
<JRe> it's the right command
<Riddell> this is hoary
<JRe> Riddell: it's strange because it works on my computer
<JRe> (at work)
<JRe> Riddell: try on your home dir
<JRe> => /home/user /dev/sda1 foo
<Riddell> >dcop kded kayd devicePlugged /home/jr /dev/sda1 foo
<Riddell> object not accessible
<JRe> Riddell: what is the version you have ?
<JRe> (of the package?)
<Riddell> kay 0.3
<JRe> okay
<JRe> you're running amd 64 ?
<Riddell> no, pentium
<JRe> and of course the kay kded module is started ?
<JRe> Riddell: okay i think that is the error: you have to start the service because when i stop it i have the same output
<JRe> (you can found it in the control panel)
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> kbuildsycoca had broken permissions
<JRe> Riddell: so you successfully could to get it work ?
<Riddell> yes
<JRe> ;)
<Riddell> so.. what can this baby do?
<JRe> Riddell: there is also a KCModule in order to configure actions
<JRe> you can set up custom action
<JRe> and automatic action performing based on the device name
<JRe> it's all for the moment but i an open to all suggestion to improve it ;)
<Riddell> can we get it so with an audio CD for example it offers a choice of playing or ripping?
<JRe> Riddell: yeah but we need a method to discover that this is a cd audio but it should be possible
<JRe> Riddell: that is dialog style i want to implement it like usb device dialog, cd dialog style
<JRe> Riddell: but i am wondering if the kio media can be the right way do that (it would be independent of the auto mounter)
<Riddell> it should open up media:/sda1 rather than file:///media/sda1
<JRe> Riddell: yeah that's why i want to use the media slave to perform the dcop call ;) 
<JRe> Riddell: but do you thing that at least the concept is interresting?
<JRe> s/thing/think/
<Riddell> it is indeed
<JRe> so i may open a sourceforge account, in order to put in in real developent
<\sh> Riddell: re....do u think it's save to do an update to breezy for kde stuff?
<Riddell> JRe: cool
<Riddell> \sh: kde should be OK, not sure about X but I expect it's fine
<JRe> Riddell: do you know the name of the person in charge of the kio-media  ?
<\sh> Riddell: ok...if i'm not making it to the meeting this evening u know why ;)
<Riddell> \sh: going for maintainership/
<Riddell> ?
<\sh> Riddell: no..updating to breezy :)
<Riddell> \sh: your name is on https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MaintainerCandidates
<\sh> ...hmmm
<\sh> thats old already
<Riddell> you should edit it
<\sh> done
<\sh> did u see the list of "needs to show up again"
<Riddell> briefly
<Riddell> who is this JeanRemyFalleri chappy?
<JRe> it's me 
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> JRe: are you a member?
<JRe> no but i show up at he next council
<Riddell> wondering why your name is on maintainership list when you arn't a member yet
<JRe> okay i erase it ;)
<JRe> (i missunderstood the procedure and forgot putting my name)
<JRe> done
<Riddell> sorted
<elmo> Riddell: what's this gettext-kde about?
<Riddell> elmo: it's the version of gettext as used by KDE
<elmo> why a duplicate source package?   why not modify the main gettext one?
<elmo> and 'systemsettings' is very namespace polluting - could it be called kde-systemsettings or ksystemsettings or something instead?
<Riddell> elmo: the gettext source is the one supplied by KDE, it has various modifications to the normal gettext but they arn't separated at all so I can't pick them out
<Riddell> http://www.mirror.ac.uk/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/devel/gettext-kde/
<Riddell> elmo: the upstream name is just systemsettings
<elmo> maybe so, but I can guarantee it's not going to get into Debian with that name
<elmo> it's just far too generic
<elmo> (c.f. gnome-control-centre is gnome-control-centre, not upstream's control-centre)
<Riddell> I could rename it to kde-systemsettings then
<elmo> is this something that's going to go into Debian?  can you check what they plan to do?  I'm kind of keen on avoiding package name divergence if we can
<Riddell> the debian packagers havn't looked at it I'm pretty sure
<elmo> ok
<elmo> gettext-kde FTBFS for me?
<Riddell> working for me, what's the error?
<elmo> try building it on concordia breezy
<elmo> I'll get the error I got once I finish upgrading thew chroot
<Riddell> ../lib/getline.h:31: error: conflicting types for 'getline'  not good
<elmo> Riddell: dude, what requires this exactly?  surely not mainline KDE?  it's a super old copy of gettext
<Riddell> elmo: yes, that's what is used by mainline KDE
<Riddell> it's got modifications to add various features, it works so it's never been updated
<elmo> you mean like, 3.4 requires this?  
<Riddell> elmo: it requires it to create the .pot translation files
<froud> elmo part of kdesdk
<Riddell> which is all normally done upstream, but for rosetta we need to do it ourselves
<Riddell> froud: it's not part of kdesdk
<froud> well sdk install it
<Riddell> my gettext-kde package includes a couple of scripts from kdesdk that are also needed for the .pot creation
<froud> Hmmm my mistake KDESDK has po2xml
<froud> and pot2xml
<froud> which needs gettext
<froud> xml2po there 2 somewhere
<froud> docteam are also using these tools to feed rosetta and manage i18n
<Riddell> elmo: do you know if QPL programmes are allowed in Ubuntu?
<elmo> Riddell: pure QPL?
<elmo> offhand, I'd say yes
<Riddell> cool
<mdz> Riddell: does the gettext in Breezy not work in this context?
<mdz> the parser seems to have been completely reworked, and is much more sophisticated
<KaiL> wow, kubuntu-desktop installable :))
<allee> KaiL: so now hoary -> breezy works now more than less ?
<KaiL> you can at least install it, but I can't say you, if everything works
<allee> KaiL:  that's more than good enough for me ;)
<KaiL> known problems for now:
<KaiL> - amarok and/or arsd crash after some time
<KaiL> - media:/ is quite dead
<KaiL> ..+ the bugs I haven't seen :)
<KaiL> uhm, no menu entries for oo2?
<KaiL> the app itself if quite good KDE lookalike
<Riddell> mdz: my understanding is that the KDE extensions to gettext mean a standard gettext won't work 
<KaiL> except the menu fonts (to big imho)
<mdz> Riddell: the only things changed have to do with parsing C/C++ code
<mdz> Riddell: do you know of a test case where standard gettext (modern versions) won't work?
* Riddell tries to track one down
<mdz> Riddell: also, did you receive my bug report about kscreensaver-xsavers?
<Riddell> mdz: change depends from xscreensaver-nognome to xscreensaver, I can take a look at that tomorrow
<Riddell> mdz: looks like i18n scripty maintainer is away for the night, I'll ask again for exact details, but I'm sure there's a reason why that version of xgettext is still used
<mdz> Riddell: let's find out what the underlying issues are, and we'll decide what to do based on that
<Riddell> elmo: for systemsettings should it be the source or just the binary that is renamed?
<Riddell> elmo: and does the binary (rather than just binary package) have to be renamed?
* Mez yawns :d
<Mez> hey all
<elmo> Riddell: binary package definitely has to be; source and binary itself is up to you; personally I'd recommend renaming both, but I'm not going to be ultra-fascist over it
<elmo> Riddell: also I'm going to reject gettext-kde for now,just because having it in limbo in NEW makes things painful for me - feel free to reupload when the issues are resolved/decided
<Riddell> elmo: ok
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-22
<elmo> Riddell: don't ever b-d on build-essential
<Riddell> elmo: looks like cdbs strangeness
<elmo> oh dear lord
<elmo> please tell me you're not using that auto-"""fix"""" b-d at buildtime MADNESS?
<elmo> speaking of which, let me go and shout at jbailey
<Riddell> I'm not aware of using any auto-"""fix"""" madness, it's just the normal kde.mk file included
<elmo> there's some crack in cdbs lately that changes the build-depends on the fly
<elmo> it's utter evilness and insanity
<elmo> so much so, that I couldn't even tell you what/how to trigger it
<dato> none of the known kde.mk files uses it
<elmo> Riddell: how could it be CDBS then?  you wrote the Build-Depends line, right?
<Riddell> elmo: ah right, maybe it is the buildtime madness then, there's a control.in which gets turned into control with the correct cdbs version, and today it seems to have added build-essential
<elmo> SATAN SATAN SATAN
<Riddell> and there I was thinking I was being all clever by using cdbs advanced
<Riddell> advanced bits
<allee> Riddell: advanced not always makes sense.   (optional print cdbs's build-depends is better imho.)
<allee> Riddell: where to looks first for outstanding little kubuntu task?  I've eventually installed breezy 
<Riddell> allee: fixing media:/ would be nice
<Riddell> need to compile KDE trunk to see if that works or not the backport as required
<doko> Riddell: did you contact Debian about the C++ ABI change?
<JRe> hiya
<JRe> Riddell: i have updated kay now the dialog is different for a usb device, audiocd, datacd and blankcd
<Riddell> doko: I contacted the Debian KDE packagers
<doko> so -fvisibility is disabled?
<dato> doko: what for/about?
<doko> because qt3 isn't ready
<doko> .. to use -fvisibility
<dato> 09:10 <doko> Riddell: did you contact Debian about the C++ ABI change?
<dato> I referred to that ;)
<dato> but perhaps was about -fvisibility only...
<doko> Riddell, amu: I thought I did add the reference to the gentoo report in the changelogs, but I cannot find it there anymore ... :-/
<doko> dato: yes that was the reason
<doko> it needs to be disabled in some packages
<dato> doko: ok. perhaps it'd be nice to prepare a wiki page or similar with all this info.
<dato> (info for KDE, I mean)
<doko> Riddell: ^^^
<Riddell> I'll put something together
<KaiL> hmm, artsd crashes from time to time :/
<hunger> This is getting ridiculous! It's been taking me way longer to install linux than windows already.
<hunger> Never had that before!
* hunger starts to burn the 3rd kubuntu CD. Maybe that one will finally work.
<dato> KaiL: alsa?
<dato> KaiL: or oss?
<KaiL> alsa
<KaiL> go and let amarok play our list - after some hours, it says "bang"
<dato> I recently changed arts to use alsa instead of oss, and I experience the same.
<dato> (though amarok is not affected here since I have it output to alsa directly itself, i.e. not via arts)
<KaiL_hoary> (j #1zu160
<KaiL_hoary> ups
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-23
<allee> Riddell: ping?  knemo and network notifications (knemo)
<Riddell> allee: hmm?
<allee> I wonder if there are any plans about (network) notifications already
<allee> ?
<allee> in udu is a page about a general eventnotifier, but kde(pim) has already networkstatus and finally there's knemo ...
<Riddell> knemo is too hard to set up
<allee> any plans about the route kubuntu will go for breezy
<Riddell> what is networkstatus?
<allee> easier setup is on of the TODO things for knemo
<Riddell> ivman can monitor HAL for changes in network and pop up friendly messages
<allee> kded module.   see KDE services
<allee> AFAIR on ivman homepage author is not sure if ivman or dbus/hal is the way to the future
<Riddell> why wouldn't it be?
<allee> Btw.  networkstatus does (passiv) popups already
<allee> "<Riddell> why wouldn't it be?".   Maybe I recall wrong.
<allee> nevertheless knemo does much more than just show an icon on net connections ...
<Riddell> my kded has Network Status Daemon running but I've never seen any popups
<Riddell> what else does knemo do?
<allee> that's the reason why I think about replacing knemo polling with 'a app' informs knemo about network changes.  Knemo stays passive until more info or monitoring is required
<allee> Riddell: tooltip with network infos.  Monitor traffic.  custom action for interfaces (e.g. ifup/down)
<allee> Riddell: knemo does almost everything the littel network icons in windows systray can do
<Riddell> I would like knemo in there but it needs to set itself up
<allee> as I said it's on my TODO ;)
<allee> If knemo gets if existance/up/down info form an external tool.  Setup can be made almost automatic ...
<Riddell> hal :)
<allee> except the decision: to show an icon for an iface or not.  this has to be decided and written to an config file
<Riddell> why?  if it's up show it, else don't
<Riddell> and don't show loopback
<allee> hal is 'low' level.   Maybe a 'dispatcher' like ivman or merge knemo and networkstatus.  I'm not sure yet 
<allee> window does _not_ show icon per default
<allee> as I said one has to decide ;)
<allee> I'll have another more deeper look at ivman ...
<allee> btw. is kay designed to be feed by ivman   (I've to talk with JRe about it.  Some design decision I don't understand)
<Riddell> it's not designed for ivman no, but if we use it it'll be with ivman
<allee> will ubuntu  go with ivman too?
<Riddell> no, they'll still with gnome-volume-manager
<allee> wait I'll search the udu page ...
<allee> it's late, can't find it :(
<allee> thx for the infos Riddell.   I'll check ivman doc and code to see what needs adaption in knemo
<allee> mhmm, no pkg for ivman yet?
<Riddell> I havn't uploaded it yet, will probably do so tomorrow
<Riddell> http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/ivman/
<allee> thx
<\sh> hey jre
<JRe> hey!
<JRe> \sh: no response for the thread about gpl/apache license :(
<\sh> JRe: nobody is interessted
<JRe> \sh: may be we should ask that on debian-devel or legal
<\sh> i don't want to have debian involved...that would produce too much of hot air ;)
<JRe> \sh: yeah that's what i think too ;) ;)
<allee> JRe: ping?
<JRe> allee: pong!
<allee> JRe: hi
<JRe> allee: elo!
<allee> JRe: I looked at kay and I wonder why you choose the action as single xml file.  My ..
<allee> concern is how to other pkg register
<allee> JRe: e.g. digikam gets installed.  Is there an easy way to regist to e.g., DATACD
<JRe> allee: maybe it would be better to make several actions file ?
<JRe> allee: in several directories ?
<allee> JRe: my first idea was a apps/kay/action.d/<app>.xml
<JRe> allee: yeah! good idea!
<JRe> allee: and in the <app>.xml the displayed categories are configurable
<allee> JRe: can there be even new categories?  e.g. AUDIOINPUT?
<JRe> sure!
<allee> JRe: great!
<allee> brb
<JRe> okay C U!
<allee> JRe: for kay TODO:  check in executeable exists. either do not display the action or pop up error msg
<JRe> allee: yeah! good idea ;)
<allee> JRe: if you go with action.d/  it may be nice to watch for changes so if an app registers an action it's immediately available
<JRe> allee: yeah sure
<allee> JRe: how do you 'restart' kay during development.  Kill/start kded?
<JRe> allee: restarting kded yes 
<JRe> allee: you really told be a bunch of great feature to add ;) i will add all of that in the TODO for the 0.4 version
<allee> KDEDmodules lack infrastucture (load/unload/help/config ;)
<Riddell> actually you can load and unload them from kcontrol
<Riddell> "KDE Components"
<Riddell> or systemsettings
<allee> mhmm, a method to add a new action with the popup would be nice too.  If favorite app is not there add it is one click away
<allee> Riddell: stop/start I know  but unload/load mhmm only tried in 3.3 days. checking ...
<Riddell> ah you mean if new services are added
<JRe> allee: you mean adding an action directly from the action dialog ?
<allee> Riddell: no.  I mean during development testing one needs to (re)load the kdedmodule
<JRe> Riddell: you con stop and start but it's the same version loaded
<allee> some apps didn't like if one kills kded under their feet (at least in 3.3 days)
<allee> but missing load/unload is no big deal.  That in 'service manager' is now way to access help or configure the service is MUCH more bad from usage point of view
<allee> JRe: yes.  E.g. yesterday I added my usbstick triggered started kay and digikam was not there.  Would be nice to be able to add the (favorite) app now. 
<JRe> allee: once again, you're right ;)
<allee> First time usage experience is usualy the best input  (after some usage one tends to focus on special personal wishes ;)
<\sh> Riddell: what about your cxx bugs in malone?
<JRe> allee: right! i'll try to put all these features in kay 0.4.0: application hook, standard apps checker, quick add
<Riddell> \sh: what about them?
<allee> JRe: 0.3.2 is already a huge step in the right direction!  Congrats
<JRe> allee: thanks ;)
<allee> JRe: btw you may add it to kde-apps (mentioning developed for kubuntu but usable also on other general dists ;)
<\sh> Riddell: is it for later? i'm trying to clean malone a bit...but malone doesn't like me..it's not unusable
<Riddell> \sh: it's for debian's sake
<\sh> Riddell: aha :)
<Riddell> \sh: if you can work out how to say that it's fixed in ubuntu and not debian that would be nifty
<\sh> Riddell: well...file a bug in debian, say "fixed" in malone...;)
<\sh> i can't even change the status and go back to the bug commenting page
<\sh> it's not usable...as i said *grmpf*
<JRe> allee: yes you're right! i wait for sourceforge to accept my project and as soon as it's done i'll put a link to kde-apps
<allee> JRe: My favorite is KDE svn extragear or playground for some time.  Better translation, better peer review ;)
<JRe> allee: yeah i should move to that place, but only if people from kde found my little app interesting. Moreover i have also to send some patches in order that they trust me
<allee> JRe: really?  It will be used in kubuntu, won't it? I guess asking on kde-extragear / helio should be enough
<allee> lunch
<Riddell> JRe: do you have an SVN account?
<JRe> Riddell: nop
<Riddell> that would be the problem then
<JRe> ???
<Riddell> hard to put it in KDE's SVN without an account
<JRe> Riddell:yeah i have to contribute to KDE a lot in order to have an account ;) ;) ;)
<amu> Riddell: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdenonbeta/kdedebian/livecd/ 
<amu> that's a early version of the liveCD installer in python with qt bindings 
<Riddell> amu: looks pretty inactive
<allee> JRe: No, not a lot.  Btw. you have already KDE code to contribute (btw, much more than I did).   Just ask yourself are you commited to work on kay.  Then ping heliocasto on #kde-devel
<amu> Riddell: it works for the old style liveCD's .. it was an initial checkin by carsten, phil has meanwhile newer versions  
<amu> asked phil for a newer version, after i get it, i'll update it.
<Riddell> who is phil?
<amu> the installer is diffent than my idea, my plan is CD is installable with just a boot option 
<amu> Philip Stadermann
<Riddell> don't know him
<\sh> riddell: breezy, installed kubuntu-desktop...no kde as login session in kdm/gdm
<Riddell> \sh: what do you have?
<\sh> Riddell: gnome, failsafe
<Riddell> that's not good
<Riddell> it's working for me
<\sh> i made an update of hoary...
<Riddell> me too
<\sh> where r the session files normally stored, that kdm/xdm/gdm knows about the available sessions?
<Riddell> did you keep your old kdmrc or use the new one?
<allee> \sh so did I 2 days ago. gnome was default but kde was there
<Riddell> /usr/share/xsessions/
<\sh> only gnome.desktop inside
<\sh> ah
<\sh> ksmserver was not installed during kubuntu-desktop install
<\sh> and kpersonalizer also not
<Riddell> does it need kpersonalizer?
<\sh> ksmserver suggest kpersonalizer..but kde.desktop for the xsession is in ksmserver
<\sh> ok...changing clients...moment
<\sh> back
<\sh> ok...but in the end...adjusting fontpath, and installing ksmserver, and breezy looks fine even with kde
<Riddell> \sh: which widget theme does it use?
<Riddell> kwin depends on ksmserver
<\sh> plastik (for me)
<\sh> but this was default for kubuntu kde-3.4.1 packages
<Riddell> nope, it suggests it
<\sh> put it as dependency in kubuntu-desktop-meta
<Riddell> hmm, lipstik has stopped working altogether
<Riddell> \sh: tried systemsettings?
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> kcontrol -> SysAdm -> Date & Time -> Admin Mode ==> No kdesu box nothing
<Riddell> \sh: works for me
<Riddell> \sh: do you have a password required for sudo?
<\sh> yes...
<Riddell> \sh: do you have kdesu installed?
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> apt-cache search kdesu brings nothing
<Riddell> part of kdebase-bin
<\sh> is installed
<\sh> kdesu -c synaptic is working 
<jdong> I assume here's where I find Kubuntu developers?
<Riddell> jdong: certainly is
<jdong> k, good to know, lol
<Riddell> jdong: doing a backport of amarok?  anything else?
<jdong> Riddell: one of my devs is doing k3b and amarok
<Riddell> jdong: give us a poke when they're in backports non-staging and I'll put a note on the website and mailing lists
<jdong> ok, sure
<JRe> allee: who was alleHol ?
<allee> JRe: alleeHol is me on my breezy host.
<JRe> allee: ;)
<allee> JRe: I'm leaving soon and want to catch the logs
<JRe> allee: there is a way to start a deamon which log irc ?
<Riddell> screen is your friend
<allee> Riddell: screen is no good with konversation ;) 
<Riddell> then either irssi is your friend or NX is
* \sh is using dircproxy 
<JRe> \sh: dircproxy seems to be what i need ;)
<\sh> JRe: u can take logs with it, and it's a nice backend for irssi, xchat and konversation :)
<\sh> i have it on my rootie running :)
<allee> thx for the tips.   I'm not sure if I ever find the time to scan the weekend discussion.  For now it's just a try.
<\sh> allee: but fabbione is logging all the stuff
<\sh> people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/
<JRe> \sh: wow magic ;) !
<Riddell> elmo: I uploaded a wrong version of ivman to NEW, could you delete it so I can upload the good one
<allee> \sh: only *ubuntu* nevertheless good to know
<Riddell> allee: kubuntu is in there
<Riddell> you were expecting the whole of IRC?
<\sh> lol
<\sh> for that u should ask all irc admins ;)
<allee> Riddell: eh eh,  Of course ;)
<allee> have a nice time.  I'll join (as allee) whenever I've time over the weekend.  Bye
<JRe> hehe i learn in the logs that usins @cdbs@ is not a good idea ;)
<JRe> wow ubuntu wiki is far better now !
<Riddell> uniq: the package for kio-locate needs a clean rule that works
<Riddell> \sh: could you review katapult
<Riddell> uniq: ipodslave reviewed
<Riddell> changing package name to kio-ipod may or may not be a good idea, upstream is ipodslave so I expect that's fine
<motaboy> Hi all!
<elmo> Riddell: presumably kde-i18n source is obsolete and can be removed and shouldn't be synced?
<Riddell> elmo: yes
<elmo> k, done
<gtaylor> You guys would probably get a kick out of this: http://clemsonlinux.org/~gtaylor/gallery/albums/Misc/dscf0551.sized.jpg
<gtaylor> And the CDs look nice Riddell
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-24
<JRe> hi all!
<JRe> Riddell: i have fix build deps of ktvschedule and speedcrunch removing build-essentials
<Riddell> JRe: can you fix the URL in katapult too?
<JRe> Riddell: okay i fix url and verify build dep of katapult too!
<Riddell> thanks :)
<JRe> Riddell: okay katapult fixed
<Riddell> dato, doko: what else should I add to this?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuCXXTransition
<doko> Riddell: "risk of" ... please mention the facts, cite the gentoo report, say, that qt3 isn't prepared for -fvis* yet
<doko> oops, ok, should read until the end ...
<doko> maybe say in the fist paragraph "We turned off the -fvisibility=hidden flag because it is not supported by Qt 3."
<Riddell> mdz: the changes in the kde gettext are for plural forms and comments
<Riddell> mdz: as far as I can see standard gettext uses a separate function for plurals whereas KDE uses one function for single and plural
<JRe> Riddell: the KDE version of breezy has been built with gcc version 4.0.1 20050604  right ?
<Riddell> JRe: I doubt it's that recent
<JRe> Riddell: okay but in every case it was with gcc4 ?
<Riddell> JRe: yes
<JRe> Riddell: there is known issues with the breezy compilator ?
<Riddell> JRe: compiler?  nope
<Riddell> JRe: but see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuCXXTransition for transition issues
<JRe> Riddell: if the kernel integrating inotify is out before breezy, it will be included in breezy ?
<Riddell> JRe: no idea but I think hoary had a broken inotify so hopefully breezy will have a fixed one
<mdz> Riddell: is there any documentation/example that demonstrates the plural forms and comments?
<Riddell> mdz: http://developer.kde.org/documentation/library/kdeqt/kde3arch/kde-i18n-howto.html
<Riddell> i18n("Creating index file: 1 message done", "Creating index file: %n messages done", num);
<mdz> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> mdz: that doesn't mention comments but they are at  http://developer.kde.org/documentation/library/cvs-api/kdecore/html/classKLocale.html#m3
<Riddell> no mention of plurals or comments here  http://developer.gnome.org/doc/GGAD/sec-i18n.html
<Riddell> I know they use ngettext() for plurals though
<JRe> Riddell: thanks for giving me this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuCXXTransition i fix kat thanks to that doc ;)
<Riddell> JRe: what was the issue?
<JRe> i had to patch the aclinclude.m4.in file, the ADMIN.diff did not work because the aclinclude.m4.in file was slightly different but i find the test in other lines so i made antoher patch which works!
<JRe> i short it was a fvisibility issue :)
<doko> Riddell: the other KDE compilations problems are fixed in 4.0.1
<Riddell> doko: which problems?
<doko> "GCC 4.0 has some problems that miscompile KDE, the presence of this bug in GCC is checked for during build, the version of GCC in Ubuntu doesn't not have this problem."
<Riddell> doko: so it agrees with you that it's fixed
<doko> yes
<jeramy> Does an op want to check out #kubuntu for a bit?
<jeramy> Riddell: ?
<jeramy> It's a little out of hand.
<uniq> what's the deal? 
<uniq> im on the airport.. and haven't read everything.
<jeramy> Shall I give you some choice quotes?
<jeramy> <Chameleon22> liz4rd, hehehe the only person i know who is hornier then me is my gf hehehe
<uniq> ok.. nice one.
<jeramy> Things have noticeably calmed down now.  :)
<uniq> looks like the diplomatic way works.
<jeramy> and op status.  :)
<uniq> it helps :)
<uniq> riddell: i'll do gzz-kde-clients then i get back home. i've been traveling this week (on the airport now, waiting for the last flight).
<uniq> riddell: kio-locate didn't build? (?)
<uniq> riddell: and when it comes to the naming of ipodslave (vs. kio-ipod or similar) amu recommended ipodslave. and i agree that naming it like upstram generaly is a good idea. 
<froud> what caused the problems at the forums
<froud> oops
<froud> wrong window
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-25
<KaiL_> will we have KDE versions of the update-manager and update-notifyer in breezy?
<froud> elmo: I think mailing list for ubuntu-doc has forzen
<froud> frozen
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-26
<sniker> hi, anyones have experience with the package "timeout 1.1" for amd64?
<motaboy> Hi all!
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-19
<\sh> goldenear: http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/225-Windows-sucks,-Mac-sucks,-Gnome-Sucks-and-Kubuntu-Sucks,-too.html
<goldenear> \sh: hehe :)
<\sh> now he is famous ;)
<\sh> ok...I'm off...cu tomorrow or we hear each other on teamspeak :)
<toma> o oh
<toma> a new kurt blog
<toma> a its a summary of previous blogs
<raphink> \sh_away: "Please enter your password." Which password? My personal account password? My administrator password? My god-mode password? 
<raphink> my goodness
<raphink> this guy ddidn't ever try to understand that ubuntu/kubuntu users sudo 
<raphink> s/users/uses/
<raphink> if our KDE needs some love
<raphink> this guys really needs some, too
<Ze_M> is possible that anyone can help me recover data i erased?
<mornfall> morning
<mornfall> so where's Riddell hiding? :P
<DaSkreech> In Gay paris?
<mornfall> well, i'm in paris too
<jsgotangco> heh
<Hobbsee> heya mornfall and DaSkreech 
<Hobbsee> mornfall: he got pretty burnt, he said, so...
<mornfall> eyo Hobbsee 
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee I assumed you were sleeping
<DaSkreech> Ubrnt?
<DaSkreech> burnt?
* Hobbsee is not sleeping.  i'ts 4pm
<crimsun> (it's nearly 2:30 AM here)
<DaSkreech> Oh right :-)
<DaSkreech> Burnt?
<Hobbsee> sunburnt
* Hobbsee is off to wokr tonight.
<DaSkreech> Night shift?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> they called up, wanting me to start early
<DaSkreech> Heh
<DaSkreech> Well carry something to study :)
* Hobbsee did that exam
* DaSkreech goes to a welcome bed
<Hobbsee> i dont have more exams for anotehr week.
<DaSkreech> Oh .. Right
<DaSkreech> Sunday
<DaSkreech> The illegal thing
<Hobbsee> no, i'ts monday here...
* DaSkreech 's brain hurts
<Hobbsee> @time sydney
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: June 19 2006, 16:29:46
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: we're in front of you
<DaSkreech> Wait you are in Aus?
<DaSkreech> But imbrandon just runs on Australian time?
<DaSkreech> Ok glad that got sorted :)
<imbrandon> *looks up*
<DaSkreech> I thought the 4 PM thing sounded kind of bogus :)
<Hobbsee> yes
* imbrandon is american but my sleep scedule is more like an aussie if thats what you mean DaSkreech :0
<DaSkreech> Right
<nixternal> sleep is for the dead
<DaSkreech> Funny :)
<DaSkreech> Well I'm crashing
<DaSkreech> More work tomorrow
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> nite DaSkreech
<nixternal> im soon thats for sure
<DaSkreech> You don't have my im
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i'm soon rather
<nixternal> plus...i wouldn't have to im ya..you are always here just like the rest of us ;)
<DaSkreech> :-D
<DaSkreech> :-zzzZZZ
<DaSkreech> .zZ(Fuzzy Ferret released. Most adopted OS of all time)
* nixternal steals DaSkreech's pillow
* DaSkreech gets a bigger marshmellow
<nixternal> lol
<DaSkreech> Catch you crew in a few
<nixternal> l8r
<kwwii> moin
<Hobbsee> hi kwwii 
<kwwii> hi Hobbsee
<Riddell-awa> hi Tonio_, kwwii, Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell :)
<Hobbsee> still burnt?
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<Riddell> you'd need to ask someone else, I can't see myself
<kwwii> he looks like a tomato
<kwwii> :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe!
* Hobbsee tries to imagine a tomato speaking at a dev conference.
<mornfall> Riddell: hi :-)))
* Hobbsee pictures Riddell the tomato on the edgy cds.
<mornfall> he doesn't look like a tomato
<Hobbsee> oh pity.
<mornfall> 1) tomatoes are much more red 2) tomatoes don't wear beards
<mornfall> anything else i may have missed? :] 
<Riddell> morning mornfall!
<nixternal> morning Riddell
<Hobbsee> hh
* Hobbsee curses her e key.
<nixternal> mornin' everyone ;)
<mornfall> i'll fall asleep in few minutes
<kwwii> hehe
<Hobbsee> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee work you silly key!
<nixternal> LOL
<mornfall> Riddell: i'm around 3 o'clock from you
<Riddell> mornfall: hmm, I seem to have failed to register kubuntu-edgy-package-manager for this summit
<mornfall> Riddell: it can be registered still i suppose? people are creating specs still
<mornfall> anyhow
<Riddell> mornfall: yes, actually I think we'll need to make few specs for each part of that
<mornfall> could do
<Hobbsee> Riddell: going to say something?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: already have, but these introductions aren't on teamspeak
<kwwii> rebooting, brb
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah ok.  i was actually meaning on TS, but yeah.  are people taking notes or something for interesting bits?
<Hobbsee> or are we just listening from TS?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: just now we're all introducting our specs, but all the specs already have a text introduction on their launchpad page
<Riddell> for the BoFs for the actual spec discussions that'll be on teamspeak
<nixternal> argh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: fair enough
<mornfall> *yaaawn*
<mornfall> i suppose teamspeak is not quite apt-gettable?
* Hobbsee throws a bucket of water onto mornfall 
<mornfall> thanks
* mornfall drowns
<Hobbsee> no, it's a shell script
<Hobbsee> i didnt throw that much on you!
<mornfall> i'm very skilled in drowning
<Riddell> mornfall: Mark did appologise for the evil proprietryness of it yesterday
<Hobbsee> become unskilled mornfall :P
<mornfall> grmble, the TS license blows
<Riddell> mornfall: we know, Mark's bountying anyone who wants to add the same functionality to Free Software
* mornfall wgets
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall> what license is jingle?
<mornfall> i suppose it's not quite trivial to extend, but could be a start
<mornfall> BSD
<mornfall> great
<mornfall> so there's something to start with :)
<Riddell> mornfall: get ready to introduce adept-usability
<mornfall> Riddell: me? pff
<mornfall> Riddell: why not you?
<nixternal> lol
<mornfall> i have no idea what to say :)
<Riddell> mornfall: adept is your baby :)
<Riddell> say we'll be getting ellen to do a usability review
<mornfall> sure, but i don't like to speak :)
<mornfall> please......
<Riddell> mornfall: it's just like IRC but louder
<mornfall> nah
<mornfall> *frown*
<nixternal> LOL Riddell
<imbrandon> irc but louder lol
<nixternal> that is classic...that has to be quoted
<nixternal> news worthy imbrandon..put into the pastebin
<mornfall> Riddell: okey, i can do it
<mornfall> you win :p
<nixternal> \sh welcome aboard ;)
<Riddell> hmm, teamspeak server seems broken
<nixternal> nobody can communicate?
<nixternal> omg
<nixternal> turn it down
<nixternal> OWWW
<nixternal> ;)
<Riddell> I can't seem to connect to the server
<nixternal> Riddell: i see you on there..now you just quit
<nixternal> and your bac
<Riddell> strange, I can't see anybody
<nixternal> i don't see you know
<nixternal> [03:04:37]  Jonathan Riddell quit
<nixternal> that is why ;)
<nixternal> s/know/now
<Riddell> ah hah
<nixternal> i see you now
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> you get it?
<Riddell> rm -r ~/teamspeak  fixed it
<nixternal> good to know
<nixternal> rm -r fixes a lot of things ;)
<Riddell> you rock mornfall!
<mornfall> blah
<mornfall> :p
<\sh> moins
<freeflying|away> moin all
<nixternal> moin freeflying
<mornfall> teamspeak crashes on exit?
<Riddell> mornfall: did for me too
<mornfall> ok, so it's not me
<freeflying> nixternal: moin
<mornfall> libborqt... is that thing done with kylix?
<Riddell> mornfall: do you have the teamspeak wget URL?
<mornfall> ftp://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/teamspeak.org/releases/ts2_client_rc2_2032.tar.bz2 should do
<Riddell> thanks
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuParisSummit | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings Mon 26th 21:00UTC
<seaLne> any idea what port teamspeak uses? i get no reply from server
<Riddell> seaLne: marais.ubuntu.com.8767: UDP
<Riddell> although I think it also uses TCP
<freeflying> gobby can not link to that server 
<Riddell> freeflying: doesn't seem to be up yet
<freeflying> :)
<seaLne> Riddell: hmm well still can't connect and it isn't firewalled
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mdz/schedule/2006-06-19/
<hunger> tnks: With ubuntu all I get all kind of HW support installed by default (OK, I get stuff installed that I might never need, but I do not care about the HD space).
<hunger> Oh, sorry:-(
<mlitz> kdeversion
<mlitz> ups, sorry
<Riddell> Tonio_: where are you?
<\sh> Riddell: I will listen to the bof, but I can't answer via TS, because it will disturb the others around me, so what's the best way to contribute?
<Riddell> \sh: here I guess
<seaLne> can i just check, with TS the only settings i need to put in are the servername?
<\sh> teamspeak.uds.canonical.com , anonymous login and set the nickname 
<seaLne> yep
<seaLne> wonder why i can't connect
<\sh> Riddell: do you have the ip address to connect gobby?
<Riddell> \sh: nope
* ervin_uds wanna use gobby
<\sh> that reminds me of the pink floyd song: "Is anybody out there" ;)
<\sh> I'm sitting in the office, with my headset connected to windows...I feel ashamed
<ervin_uds> Riddell: better type it here I guess =)
<ervin_uds> Riddell: or in the topic
<\sh> what about #kubuntu-bofs ? 
<Riddell> gobby 10.130.8.255 
<Riddell> ervin_uds: ^^
<\sh> just internal ip addresses? and .255 looks like an broadcast
<ervin_uds> \sh: raise the whisper threshold
<ervin_uds> \sh: you're continously emitting
<mornfall> \sh: you need to raise the threshold
<ervin_uds> \sh: hello?
<Tonio__> hi \sh
<freeflying> teamspeak has no client for osx?
<ervin_uds> Riddell: could you kick \sh until he goes back?
<Riddell> ervin_uds: I'm not an op
<ervin_uds> ah ok
<ervin_uds> \sh: you're on mute, ping me when you're back
<\sh> damn windows
<\sh> just locked my windows and everything is messed up
<ervin_uds> \sh: looks ok now, at least you're not emitting =)
<\sh> whoever spoke there, I can't understand him...let him use a mic ;)
<ervin_uds> \sh: it was aseigo
<aseigo> which question?
<ervin_uds> [12:42:02]  <\sh> whoever spoke there, I can't understand him...let him use a mic ;)
<aseigo> haha
* aseigo has a horse voice ...
<aseigo> i had laryngitis two days ago and my voice is still a little ... odd
<jsgotangco> horse
<jsgotangco> heh
<\sh> hehe..I never heard aseigos voice before, just read his articles on his blog ;)
<\sh> so I was surprised...it wasn't Riddells voice 
<aseigo> yes, i took over his body momentarily
<aseigo> i have psychic powers like that ;0
<aseigo> (and my healthy voice sounds different =)
<\sh> aseigo: can you read my future, too? ;)
<apokryphos> only if he can see your palm, I'm sure
<\sh> so, I need to join the aKademy ;)
<\sh> gobby.uds.ubuntu.com or canonical.com?
<Riddell> \sh: ubuntu.com
<\sh> let's see if I can connect
<\sh> doesn't work 
<seaLne> did you specify a port?
<\sh> 6522
<seaLne> the top of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitParis/Participate suggests you need to know which port for the session
<Riddell> seaLne: ah, that could be it
<\sh> so which port are we? I don't see the schedule ;)
<Riddell> ok I need to just choose a port for gobby to work on that server
<\sh> is there a way to see the paris bof schedule via web?
<ajmitch_> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mdz/schedule/2006-06-19/
<ajmitch_> schedule for today, so far
<\sh> cool
* seaLne gives up with trying to get TS to work and settles for listening to groove salad instead
<jjesse> did the confrence start already and if so is there a calnedar of what is happening each day and also i think there  was the ability to join via voice over ip or something?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: heya, it has, and yes thre is
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitParis/
<Hobbsee> some of the devs need to learn to use push to talk though :(
<jjesse> what program is it?
<Hobbsee> teamspeak
<jjesse> so how do i join?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: download teamspeak, connect to the server with your real name (otherwise fabbione isnt happy) and listen.  kill off kde sound first
<Hobbsee> teamspeak.uds.canonical.com is the server
<jjesse> is there a server name i need?
<jjesse> ah thanks
<Hobbsee> :)
<jjesse> ah joined thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> jjesse: :)
<Hobbsee> check if you can hear/speak
<Hobbsee> mic muted
<jjesse> don't have a microphone on my laptop setup 
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<jjesse> so i'll listen in :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<jjesse> morning jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> hi jjesse =)
<jjesse> enjoying paris?
<jsgotangco> jjesse: well we had our time to enjoy yesterday; today is all work after all we are in the middle of nowhere
<jjesse> jsgotangco: grin, i hope work goes well then, joined teamspeak so i could listen in
<Hobbsee> mornfall: ping
<Hobbsee> hi Mez 
<Mez> hi sarah
<kwwii> re
<Hobbsee> hey kwwii 
<kwwii> sometimes I think I spend more time rebooting than actually working
* kwwii will be right back
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the chances of kde 3.5.4 getting in?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: easy, that happens end of july
<Riddell> plenty time for it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: nice.  just saw the talk of UVF and went "oh no".  should make a nice birthday present, actually.
<Hobbsee> a bit late, but still good :)
<jjesse> i'm in the teamspeak room for kde lanague pack, but i'm !microphone, so i'll listen in
* Hobbsee wonders just how good Riddell is at organisation.
* Hobbsee hopes he's very good at it, if everything that we want gets in.
<freeflying|away> Riddell: will edgy use the coming release of cairo and fontconfig 
<imbrandon> Riddell / Hobbsee / jjesse freeflying i would love to stay but i'm going on 24hrs no sleep, see you all in 6 - 8 hours
<imbrandon> btw freeflying|away everything working ok on the shell ?
<Hobbsee> night imbrandon 
<imbrandon> Riddell, what is the schedule for the kde"ish" stuff so i can be prepared for TS ?
<jjesse> nigt imbrandon
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: yep
<imbrandon> freeflying|away, kool just makin sure ;)
<freeflying|away> imbrandon_: dose this cost you extra   :)
<imbrandon> freeflying|away, nope not a penny
<imbrandon> i pay for it anyway
<imbrandon> i can make as many shell accounts as i wish , same price 
<imbrandon> the only thing that cost me more is bandwith and i go no where even close to my limit ( and i also have a full ubuntu apt mirror on that server ) so no worries
<imbrandon> i get 2018 Gb/month transfre and i only use about 100 maybe , if that
<imbrandon> ;)
<Riddell> imbrandon: we don't know, schedules are done late at night or early in the morning
<freeflying|away> imbrandon_: heh, thx
<Riddell> freeflying|away: no idea, you'd need to ask a gnome packager for cairo and I guess fontconfig will be merged with debian
<imbrandon> ok Riddell, just wondering , i'll be back in a few hours, nap time 
* Hobbsee sort of beds.
<freeflying|away> Riddell: a chinese join cairo upstream, and make great improvement for CJK in next release, also this will rake place in fonconfig 
<freeflying|away> s/rake/take
<Riddell> freeflying|away: we don't really use cairo in kubuntu/KDE, Qt4 uses it's own engine (arthur)
<Riddell> which uses fontconfig
<freeflying|away> Riddell: I see, just wonder wether ubuntu will use these  :)
<Riddell> jjesse: where is Switching From Windows currently?
<Riddell> hello ericthefish 
<jjesse> currently just the wiki page that is very large and very ubuntu specific
<jjesse> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SwitchingFromWindows
<Riddell> ah yes, cool
<Riddell> jjesse: what's the plan for adept docs in edgy?
<jjesse> do i need a spec on it or should i just like to it from the KubuntuDocs/Edgy?
<Riddell> "Adept will have manuals and guides" isn't very clear
<Riddell> jjesse: I'm tidying up KubuntuDocs/Edgy now, that's all that is needed
<jjesse> ok
<Riddell> so is the plan to update the adept manual?
<jjesse> yes, currently the manual covers version 1.0 and doesn't have anything about add/remove programs and is incorrect about other things
<Riddell> groovy
<jjesse> ok away eating lunch :)
<hunger> apt
<DaSkreech> -get
<Mez> Riddell: ping#
<Riddell> hi Mez 
<Mez> Riddell; what';s going on with LRL ?
<jjesse> Riddell: thanks for cleaning up the specification for me
<Mez> it's got "KDE" and "KDE and Kubuntu" stands
<Mez> in the exhibitors list
<uniq> riddell: hi, could you please approve me for the ubuntu-irc launchpad group please? I can't access the bantracker on ubotu wihtout beeing a member of that group. thanks :)
<Riddell> Mez: cool, we get twice a stand :)
<Mez> Riddell: who's helping - just me and you?
<Riddell> uniq: I have no idea about the policy of that group, who do I ask to find out?
<Riddell> Mez: Ben Lamb is coming to big up KDE
<Mez> Cool - cause like - I'm doing A/V and keysigning stuff too
<uniq> riddell: you're an administrator, and seveas is the owner. I guess beeing a operator of one of the channels we have is enought to be included. But please ask just to be sure.
<Seveas> uniq, ?
<Mez> then i should be in the ubuntu-irc group too
<Seveas> uniq/mez, are you operator in here?
<uniq> seveas: i
<uniq> 'm #kubuntu operator.
<Mez> in #kubuntu
<Seveas> uniq,  approved
<Seveas> Mez,  please apply
<uniq> seveas: thanks :)
<Seveas> btw, bantracker is broken-ish right now, I'm working on it
<jpatrick> Seveas: if I'm an op in #kubuntu should I too be in the group?
<uniq> ok. should probably have cleaned up the banlist in #kubuntu, 50 bans, some very old.
<Seveas> jpatrick,  approved
<Seveas> btw: you lot might want to consider joining #ubuntu-ops and the ubuntu-irc mailing list 
<Seveas> Mez,  approved
<Mez> ty
<uniq> seveas: i joined the ml some days ago.
<Mez> Seveas - how high traffic is it ?
<Mez> (the ML)
<Seveas> very low
<Mez> Riddell, is Kamion looking busy ?
<Mez> Seveas - cool - I'll gmail it then
<Seveas> only important things like the new ubotu 
<jpatrick> Seveas: ok, thanks
<Riddell> Mez: kamion is always busy
<Seveas> Riddell, that's an understatement 
<Riddell> Seveas: what's the policy on allowing people into ubuntu-irc?
<Seveas> Riddell, they have to be op in #kubuntu or #ubuntu
<jpatrick> Riddell: op status on a channel I guess
<Seveas> it's main purpose is to be able to view the bantracker
<Seveas> s/'//
<Mez> is it restricted then ? I got in fine
<Seveas> even before?
<Seveas> hmm..
<uniq> mez: launchpad group? 
<Riddell> Seveas: aren't bans handled by freenode chanserv?
<Seveas> Riddell, no
<Seveas> and in case of netsplits bans tend to loose data (like who set them and when) 
<uniq> the bantracker is restricted. I tried to subscribe without beeing a member of ubuntu-irc launchpad group,and got rejected when i tried to login.
<Seveas> and there's no ban history
<Mez> oh, I thought you were on about the channel
<Seveas> Mez, no, the only restricted thing is the bantracker, because you can comment on it
<Riddell> Seveas: so how do I use this bantracker thing?
<Mez> Seveas - ah ... er
<Mez> it's evil - it wont let me use my alternative emails
<Seveas> https://bugbot.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi
<Seveas> Mez, launchpad does not export those via rdf
<Mez> I cnat use my main one - it's too clogged up atm
* jpatrick can't log in
<Seveas> jpatrick, did you get a mail from Ubugtu ?
<jpatrick> No
<Seveas> hmm, as I said, some things are broken ;)
<uniq> it worked just fine for me.
<linuxmonkey> bad Seveas bad Seveas...lol being happy about things being broken
<uniq> i got my kubuntu cds today. they are nice. :)
<linuxmonkey> bad uniq bad
<linuxmonkey> lol
<linuxmonkey> i need mine
<linuxmonkey> so their nice
<linuxmonkey> how many did u get?
<uniq> don't know, 10 or so.
<jjesse> hmmm i wonder if mine are in the mailbox at home
<jjesse> that would be nice
<linuxmonkey> i doubt id get mine anytime soon, im in canada
<jjesse> hmm i'm in michigan usa just hoping :)
<nixternal> i got mine too today
<nixternal> 10kubuntu and 10ubuntu
<jjesse> nixternal: where you at?
<nixternal> across the pond from you jjesse
<nixternal> take a paddle boat across lake michigan
<nixternal> ;)
<jjesse> a big paddle boat :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> im in...sweet home chicago ;)
<jjesse> nixternal: i don't remember but what was i supposed to email the ubuntu-doc list about? from the meeting on friday?
<nixternal> oh wow
<jjesse> do you remember?
<nixternal> no ;)
<nixternal> let me look at my log
<jjesse> bummer going to have to read the log
<linuxmonkey> lol
<linuxmonkey> yeah I didnt get my cd's
<linuxmonkey> :`(
<Riddell> salut raphink 
<raphink> hi Riddell :)
<raphink> how are you?
<Riddell> jjesse: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-edgy-docs
<linuxmonkey> Riddell:  arent u supposed to be sleeping..lol
<raphink> linuxmonkey: why would he be sleeping at 7:15PM ?
<nixternal> it is only 9pm in Paris silly..who goes to bed that early?
<nixternal> 8pm rather
<linuxmonkey> lol
<nixternal> 8 and 9 are to close to each other ;)
<linuxmonkey> cause he been up for a long time without sleep
<nixternal> you can do that when your geeked out ;)
<jjesse> his girlfriend is probablly keeping him awake :)  and is also probablly the reason he is not responding :0
<nixternal> lol
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<nixternal> jjesse: i am not seeing anything about emails from the #ubuntu-meeting logs...maybe it was in here when we were conversing to Riddell about Kubuntu docs?
<jjesse> nixternal: i found it, should the switching guide be specific for kubuntu/ubuntu or generic
<Riddell> linuxmonkey: I went to sleep last night at well before my normal time
<Riddell> raphink: I'm groovy
<nixternal> oh ya
<raphink> Riddell: how is meeting going?
<nixternal> Riddell is groovy...had a little to drink did ya ;)
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<raphink> nixternal: learn that riddell is always groovy ;)
<nixternal> jjesse: windows switching right
<nixternal> hahah raphink i have noticed
<Riddell> raphink: everyone is here who should be, no really big kubuntu specs today hopefully we'll get some of the big ones scheduled for tomorrow
<raphink> Riddell: does that mean I shouldn't be there?
<Riddell> nixternal: at 9euro a beer I'm going to be teetotal until we can get to l'intermache and buy some cheap
<nixternal> ouch
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> can we get the "big" ones scheduled later in the day so i can added via teamspeak?
<nixternal> ya..i wouldn't mind listening in on some as this whole Kubuntu world amazes me ;)
<Riddell> raphink: well everyone is here who I expeced to turn up
<raphink> ah ok
<Riddell> jjesse: I can't control the timing at all
<jjesse> the developers just need to remember to push to talk
<Riddell> and teamspeak is quite a hassle
<raphink> you said "everyone is here who should be" so that was controversial ;)
<jjesse> well if mics worked :)
<nixternal> should just open a mic there at the meeting...and mute everyone else unless they are needed to speak
<jjesse> doesn't work very well
<jjesse> they tried it at the edgy release schedule one
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> see...we have done it with skype and it worked like a charm
<jjesse> maybe the mic wasn't very good ?
<nixternal> although..we did use an amazing conference hardware setup though
<nixternal> it could have been that jjesse...the mic we used in the skype conferences was top notch
<nixternal> i know our boss paid a pretty penny for it
<Riddell> the microphones are headset ones, they're not intended for group stuff
<Riddell> plus there are 4 bofs in 1 room so there's lots of background noise
<nixternal> i heard that yesterday...someone opened a mic and it sounded like a dance club ;)
<nixternal> that and jdub beat boxing
<Riddell> dinner time
<nixternal> enjoy
<nixternal> more work for me...client decided to make changes to named.conf.local and now get the good ol' rndc.key errors
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<nixternal> ya you laugh
<nixternal> i can't even ssh into the server...omg windows people sook
<linuxmonkey> time to get off yer ass and take a walk to the server
<nixternal> server is in...ummm....texas i think
<nixternal> it is a colo
<nixternal> the office admin is like..oh we got a memo that stated ssh was insecure so we disabled it...
<nixternal> everything is insecure...whats next...get rid of the computer
<nixternal> arg...bbiab
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<linuxmonkey> ssh is essencial
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: http://commit-digest.org/issues/2006-06-18/
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: Kitten :)
<jpatrick> woohoo
<DaSkreech> http://www.vandenoever.info/software/strigi/
<LjL> hello... just had a little discussion about Kopete on #kubuntu. i've only now started using it, and i see that, by default, it sends *quite* a bit of information to the other clients that i might not really want to give away
<railk> LjL: for one thing, (k)ubuntu is geared towards normals, not the more geeky type... afaik, it doesn't even have the build system installed by default, you need to get build-essential for that...
<railk> so you dont need stuff like you listed
<LjL> the options to disable that are rather well hidden, additionally. do you think this is really the desired default behavior?
<LjL> railk: i don't think that's the main reason for them to be absent, honestly
<railk> fine then
<railk> present != enabled though...
<railk> so if its some sort of privacy they could be present and disabled by default... or somthing
<railk> so... making a bug report?
<LjL> actually no, answering a bugger on the phone. but yeah, i'm going to make one
<railk> hmm... is there a specific bug ticker for kopete or at least kde... since taking it further upstream probably isn't a bad idea
<LjL> we're talking about defaults, i think it's rather more distro-specific
<LjL> however i'm sure the Ubuntu devs *do* take bugs upstream when they think they're relevant there
<railk> meh well after something i read recently i'm not so sure about that...
<LjL> nobody's perfect i guess
<railk> true :P
* railk applies whips to ubuntu devs... slackers! ;)
<LjL> heh
<railk> j/k
<uniq> it's kopetes default i guess.
<uniq> we could change it in kubuntu-default-settings
<crimsun> railk: you best be kiddin'!
<railk> lol
<railk> omg it speaks!
<LjL> it?
<LjL> crimsun: what's your vote? is an instant messanger telling people if you're the terminal, if their window is focused, if you're typing at the keyboard and if you actually got a message shown on your screen .... is this good defaults?
<railk> hmm, you forgot the "has the window been closed" message
<railk> not sure where that one is included
<crimsun> LjL: hmm, isn't that similar to what AIM and MSN use?
<railk> crimsun: yes its exactly what they use, but does that mean kopete must use em too?
<crimsun> railk: there's a fine balance between usability and security-via-paranoia
<LjL> crimsun: that may be, and probably is. i stopped using messengers long ago, and had to restart now. however i don't quite care what they do, i don't think they're very much renowned for being secure or respecting privacy
<railk> crimsun: a balance which has resulted in the discussion we are currently having
<crimsun> railk: if /I/ were designing one, I'd code the option to be disabled by default
<crimsun> notifications are nice, but they emit a bit too much info
<LjL> crimsun: those options aren't too easy to find, and they must be modified for *every* account that you have -- no single place to disable them at once. really, i'd rather have SSH installed by default
<crimsun> LjL: I would consider that a usability bug
<LjL> ok. still even aside them, i don't really like spyware activated by default in my linux.
<LjL> s/them/that/
<crimsun> the philosophy the *buntus have adopted with sudo and no daemons listening on external interfaces suggests that all those options should be disabled by default
<LjL> that's my opinion, too. oh by the way, it also sends client and OS version information by defalt
<crimsun> doesn't Konqueror also do that by default?
<crimsun> I don't think client+OS strings are /that/ big a deal in the grand scheme, since someone determined enough would just nmap
<LjL> crimsun: and find what open, on Ubuntu?
<LjL> honest question, i haven't tried nmapping my Ubuntu.
<crimsun> LjL: no, the OS & version
<LjL> crimsun: yes, but if nothing in the system's giving any answer, nmap will have a hard time getting that information
<crimsun> LjL: nmap just inspects tcp behaviour (timestamps, reactions to combinations of syns/acks/syn-acks/rejs
<crimsun> )
<uniq> nmap does it just fine without any listening daemons. :)
<LjL> and it can still do that well enough to obtain the OS information even if all ports are closed?
<LjL> ok then
<uniq> nmap rocks by the way. :)
<crimsun> LjL: it can guess. Regardless, my point is that emitting client+OS version isn't all /that/ big a deal.
<LjL> ok, granted.
<LjL> i'm still not sure it should be given away by just any problem. web browsers sometimes have a use for that (for example, the Firefox website gives you the "right" download for your OS by default)... but an instant messenger?
<LjL> s/just any problem/just any program/
<crimsun> LjL: I have no objections if that info weren't emitted by default.
<railk> btw LjL if your paranoid you will also want to change the "Resource" setting of the jabber protocol...
<railk> also per-account
<railk> unfortunatly talk.google.com *requires* ssl encryption so i can't exactly watch what is being sent...
<LjL> railk: i'm not that paranoid. i'm really more paranoid about privacy-related information being sent than OS-related information. it just strikes me as useless that they're being sent
<LjL> probably mostly harmless, but in any case useless
<railk> yeah i've also always wondered what that was about...
<uniq> advertising :)
<LjL> railk, crimsun, uniq: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/50387
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50387 in kdenetwork "Default "privacy" settings don't respect privacy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<uniq> ljl: you could also consider making the same report upstream to kopete.
* railk also suggested that a while ago
<LjL> uniq: do you think? i felt this kind of thing, since it's related to defaults, is more distribution-specific than upstream-specific
<railk> you could put it there for debate
<uniq> railk: ok, i don't follow the discussion, just pretending to :)
<railk> lol
<uniq> ljl: kubuntu use kopete defaults by default as far as i can tell.
<LjL> well, perhaps i will. let's just see how the thing evolves on launchpad right now though
<LjL> railk: if i decide (or someone does) to take the bug upstream as well, my proposal would be to have a short first-run wizard (yeah, i know, but we already have plenty anyway...) asking about privacy
<railk> just so you know whats its probably sending in terms of client/OS: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=97947
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 97947 in Jabber Plugin "Jabber "hide client info" feature (like in Gaim)" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed]  
<LjL> railk: should be good for everyone. you don't mind having those conveniences enabled, you're immediately shown where to find them
<railk> ... and i'm off to bed
<LjL> "Now in Jabber account configuration, you have a new Privacy tab."
<LjL> so i used to not be able to disable those things *at all*, cool =)
<allee> !teamspeak
<lnxkde> what have been happening :)?
<lnxkde> when the next dev releases will start :D I am anxious :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-20
<uniq> gnite.
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<nixternal> hey Hobbsee and imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya nixternal
* nixternal is listening to "Santeria" by Sublime [amaroK] 
<nixternal> woohoo
<nixternal> jamin' and documentin'
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
* nixternal dances
<nixternal> woohoo
<nixternal> it sure is quiet
<Hobbsee> it is indeed.
* Hobbsee continues to fight with pbuilder.
<Hobbsee> ah ha :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> it's using *edgy* repos now, not dappers!
<nixternal> i have been finger boxin' the keyboard all night helpin' people out ;)
<nixternal> arg.. Hobbsee you just fixed my issue earlier...i was messing with pbuilder following a howto, and i set my environments to dapper
<nixternal> grrrr
<nixternal> or edgy i mean
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you can run two pbuilders, you know
<Hobbsee> it's very useful :)
<Hobbsee> that's what i'm just finishing setting up now :)
<nixternal> ya..i didn't get that far in the tutorial ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: did you figure out how to fix it?
* Hobbsee is doing it complicatedly too - building in the home dir...
<nixternal> ya..it is in help.ubuntu.com Packaging Documentation
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's what i was using too
<nixternal> i am getting ready to help out jjesse with that..so i was trying it out b4 i worked on it
<Hobbsee> :)
<nixternal> i am not a coder really...i can read it...just can't write it type of thing...but i was trying out the packaging aspect to see if i would be confused and if we would need to dumb it down
<nixternal> sort of speak
<nixternal> ;)
<Hobbsee> actually, that packaging guide's pretty good at the moment
<nixternal> it shall be better for Edgy ;)
<Hobbsee> it's missing a bit on chmod +x'ing the files for the multiple
<Hobbsee> pbuilders
<lnxkde> when we will see the next dev vercion of kubuntu and what kde will have in it?
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: the next, or the final for edgy?
<nixternal> october 19 for rc1 and october 26 for the release
<lnxkde> edgy?
<Hobbsee> oh so they decided when rc1 was now?  
<nixternal> ya
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: next version of kubuntu
<nixternal> one week b4 final again
<Hobbsee> nice
<lnxkde> edgy is out?
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: kde 3.5.4 should be there
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: no
<Hobbsee> it's severely broken.
<lnxkde> I mean in his pre alpha state
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Hobbsee> ah yeah, so it didnt change from what i saw late last night
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> they just made it purty
<Hobbsee> whee!  k-d-s builds in edgy too!
<Hobbsee> all my scripts are working!
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> one of these days i will be scripting with ya...i can hack code a little..but give me some hardware and Linux and it is over with ;)
<Hobbsee> yay!  and it asks for signing!  woot!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hehe, you can do the documentation
<nixternal> you got further then i did in the docs i see ;)
<lnxkde> what I have to do to update to edgy?
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: dont do it.
<nixternal> haha
<Hobbsee> nixternal: in the docs?
<nixternal> yup
<lnxkde> ...
<Hobbsee> how do you mean?
<nixternal> you got to the signing part...im not that far following the packaging documentation yet ;)
<nixternal> that is all in there
<lnxkde> hum well I have a lot of space in my PC I can make another installation of kubuntu
<lnxkde> and updateit to edgy and play with the new stuff and report bugs
<Hobbsee> nixternal: howzat?  :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: sethk taught me about signing, maybe there should be a section on making an edgybuild / dapperbuild script there or whatever.
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: it's still very very broken at the moment, but you're welcome to
<lnxkde> I know :)
<nixternal> there will be eventually Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: change all instances of dapper to edgy in the sources.list, and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nixternal> that is what jjesse and i have been conversing about
<Hobbsee> same as breezy --> edgy
<Hobbsee> nixternal: that'd be good
<lnxkde> I just wanted to know if I just have to change all the dapper to edgy in my sources list and make a apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> that's the way it always works
<lnxkde> ok thankx
<lnxkde> can I install KDE 4 svn it?
<lnxkde> eny KDE 4 sources for edgy ?
<Hobbsee> no
<lnxkde> ok
<Hobbsee> i dunno about kde 4 svn...
<Hobbsee> probably
<Hobbsee> no edgy sources though
<lnxkde> it will be nice kde4svn sources for kubuntu edgy :) testing all the new stuff :)
<Hobbsee> maybe, we'll see :P
<Hobbsee> lets get the other stuff ready first, then maybe play with kde 4
<Hobbsee> @time paris
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Paris: June 20 2006, 07:13:28
<lnxkde> well my time to sleep have come :)
<Hobbsee> hmmm...darn
<Hobbsee> hehe
<lnxkde> see you laterz
<lnxkde> see you all guys :)
<lnxkde> bye
<Hobbsee> bye
<nixternal> there should be some action here soon since it is after 7:30..unless of course everyone is still passed out due to...you know ;)
<Hobbsee> hah, excessive amounts of beer?
<Hobbsee> i think that had to wait till the last night, didnt it?  :P
<nixternal> im sure it did
<raphink> @time Nice
<raphink> stupid bot
<Hobbsee> hey raphink 
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<raphink> how are you?
<Hobbsee> raphink: was fighting with multiple pbuilders and scripts, but i have come out victorious!
<raphink> great :)
<Hobbsee> yep :)
<raphink> what was/were the issue(s) ?
<nixternal> raphink: you and i are both bad...we both call the bot stupid
<Hobbsee> had to figure out how to adapt my build script to use a set config script
<nixternal> and the bot can't respond ;)
<raphink> nixternal: which just proves the point
<nixternal> haha right
<Hobbsee> raphink: i usually end up using the pdebuild, not pbuilder build *.dsc, so i had to figure out if that would still work, and how to load the config file i wanted (covered in the man pages)
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, and then how to get an edgy pbuilder (copy dapper one, upgrade it, override config)
<raphink> yep
<Hobbsee> and get them all to stay in /home, not in /var/cache/*
<raphink> the edgy pbuilder doesn't work yet iirc
<raphink> I had to set an edgy chroot for this reason
<Hobbsee> it does - copy dapper, upgrade with --override-config
<Hobbsee> it's just debhelper that's still borked
<raphink> Hobbsee: I couldn't build doing that
<raphink> yep
<Hobbsee> raphink: you couldnt?
* Hobbsee cleaned the chroot first, then did.
<raphink> whereas in a chroot you could force installing debhelper
<Hobbsee> true, i think
* raphink searches for his head to put it all together
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> raphink: try cleaning the pbuilder, copying the base.tar.gz and the other files (not the apt.config) and then sudo pbuilder update --override config
<Hobbsee> raphink: try cleaning the pbuilder, copying the base.tar.gz and the other files (not the apt.config) and then sudo pbuilder update --override-config
<Hobbsee> or just create a new dapper one, then upgrade it
<Hobbsee> take your pick
<raphink> yes
<raphink> I know how to do ;)
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought - which is why i was surprised you hadnt been able to make it work quicker than i had
<raphink> well I guess I tried to upgrade it on a bad day
<raphink> anyway, my machine is in pieces now
<raphink> my sister is getting it here tonight
<raphink> from Paris
<raphink> so I'll have my build machine in local ;)
<Hobbsee> ooh fun :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<raphink> she's coming for a few days and said "at least I can have the internet at home"
<raphink> and I said to her : "sure, if you bring a computer, cause I'm bringing mine to work"
<raphink> ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<raphink> so she's bringing my desktop :)
<raphink> although I got a desktop at work yesterday ;)
<Hobbsee> hiya \sh 
<Hobbsee> raphink: nice, one can never have too many computers :P
<raphink> sure
<raphink> hehe
<\sh> moins
<\sh> sarah joined, sarah quit...frightend to talk with me ?
<raphink> moinmoin
* raphink doesn't want to get in the middle of a heart affair
<\sh> rotfl
<Hobbsee> \sh: not at all
<Hobbsee> haha
<\sh> raphink: are you in paris now?
<raphink> I wish I were \h
<raphink> but no
<Hobbsee> \sh: the first time was to just see if i could keep my kde sound while having TS running, and the second time i left cos it looked like no one was around and active
<raphink> I'm on the riviera, about to go to work
<\sh> raphink: that's a shame...you should be there...can you use TS in your office?
<raphink> we are 8 people in my office
<\sh> Hobbsee: I just joined .. looks like we are the first ones alive
<raphink> I mean in the room
<Hobbsee> \sh: actually, yeah, you're just big and scary :P
<Hobbsee> \sh: i think so too, shame on them.
<\sh> BIG and SCARY?
* Hobbsee pictures the big mean scary \sh beast.
<\sh> raphink: I have 30 people around me, and I just use it...I don't care about the others when it goes to talk to the others :)
<raphink> hehe
<\sh> Hobbsee: I'm not a big mean scary beast...well, not all day long ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> sure sure...
<nixternal> \sh just most of the day right :D
<\sh> nixternal: yeah...and during the night I'm a real nice guy...when I sleep
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> this thing is being highly annoying.
<nixternal> everytime you log onto jabber..you are a big mean scary beast...as your pictures lights up the top right hand corner of my desktop letting me know you have logged on ;)
* Hobbsee doesnt have \sh on jabber
* Hobbsee doesnt have most people on jabber, actually
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> im nixternal on everything
<Hobbsee> \sh: there :P
<nixternal> aim, msn, yahoo, gmail, jabber.kubuntu.de
<nixternal> you name it
<Hobbsee> yeah, same here pretty much - except for aim
<Hobbsee> i couldnt have hobbsee for aim, so i didnt bother.
<nixternal> lol
* raphink doesn't have hobbsee on jabber
<Hobbsee> raphink: hobbsee@jabber.org
<nixternal> i don't have anybody
<nixternal> ;)
<Hobbsee> morning \sh 
<\sh> hehe
<nixternal> i have 6 messanger accounts and like 3 full time contacts
<nixternal> my brother, my x, and \sh
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> \sh: there you go, i can talk :P
<nixternal> but i get messages all day long from people out of the forums
<\sh> Hobbsee: hehehe
<\sh> hobbsee has a voice...really :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i do, i just try not to use it.
<Hobbsee> raphink: adn other devs - feel free to add.
<nixternal> anyone alive on ts yet?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: \sh and myself, yes
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> thats it?
<\sh> and /me goes and have a smokers bof now..
<nixternal> they are hungover for sure in paris then ;)
<nixternal> smokin' = bad
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> urgh
* Hobbsee will not be joining.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i quit 3 years ago
<nixternal> woohoo
<Hobbsee> nixternal: feel free to join on TS
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> lemme hook my killer $1 headset up ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> i forgot my key to talk
<nixternal> LOL
<Hobbsee> lol!
<Hobbsee> set a new one - just not spacebar :P
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> it is the windows key
<Hobbsee> ah, well you should be able to remember that
<nixternal> can you hear me at all?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: no
<nixternal> hmm
<Hobbsee> nixternal: in alsamixer, turn the mic up full, then hit f4
<Hobbsee> check that LR capture is above mic, and turn up the gain to about 80
<nixternal> it worked b4
<Hobbsee> check that the mic boost is on too
<Hobbsee> hey Lure 
<Lure> hi Hobbsee
* raphink puts on his shoes and goes to work
<raphink> hop
<Hobbsee> bye raphink - enjoy!
<Lure> anybody participated on UDS over TS? I can not as firewall at work does not let me through :-(
<Hobbsee> Lure: bits and pieces - they're having a lot of trouble with it
<Hobbsee> not everyone has mics - it's quite static-y
<Hobbsee> but i'ts better than nothing
<Hobbsee> mostly.
<Lure> ok, I will just follow wiki page update and ping Riddell if I need ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: okay hehe
<\sh> nixternal: I didn't hear you on TS :) say something
<nixternal> my mic isn't working all of a sudden
<\sh> I see you mic is open but nothing comes through
<nixternal> let me reboot 
<nixternal> my mic was working earlier...
<Riddell> hi Lure 
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell 
<Riddell> moring Hobbsee 
<Riddell> morning
<Riddell> thingy
<Hobbsee> yeah.  morning at 5pm :P
<\sh> moins Riddell ... already had a nice caf au lait?
<Riddell> I had some fruit salad and grapefruit juice thank you
<\sh> not a typical french breakfast ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe  - you'll have to find him one tomorrow \sh 
* nixternal kicks his mic
<Riddell> hmm, http://people.ubuntu.com/~mdz/schedule/2006-06-20/
* Hobbsee goes to  look for items of interest
<Hobbsee> nothing kde based there, that i see. hmmm.
<Riddell> yes, hmm
<Riddell> I need to talk to mdz
<Hobbsee> go find him?
<Hobbsee> oh cool, you made it to TS :P
<mornfall> Riddell: where are you? :)
<Hobbsee> hey mornfall 
<Hobbsee> mornfall: i think he was searching out mdz or something
<mornfall> he's at the table now ;-)
<mornfall> *yawn*
<nixternal> ARGH
<Hobbsee> mornfall: yes, so i see with my extra good eyes :P
<nixternal> Hobbsee: any other tricks you can think of?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hmmm...about the mic?  not really
<nixternal> its weird because it worked fine yesterday
<mornfall> sup?
<Hobbsee> his mic is buggered
<nixternal> sblive
<Hobbsee> hi kwwii 
<nixternal> which is oss from the looks of lsmod
<Riddell> Kubuntu Schedule!  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuParisSummit
<Riddell> where's Tonio__?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what day?
<Hobbsee> that's today?
<Tonio__> Riddell: I'm there why ?
<Riddell> Tonio__: I can't see you
<Riddell> Hobbsee: that's today yes
<raphink> IRC : the place where you can find people you can't see in real life
<seaLne> :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Kubuntu Schedule! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuParisSummit | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings Mon 26th 21:00UTC
<Hobbsee> darn, wish i could be there for the poewr management
<kwwii> hehe
<mornfall> well
<mornfall> the wireless here is not particularly good
<Tonio__> Riddell: look at elmo's table
<mornfall> it's from t he posiedon place
<mornfall> so closer to that could be better
<mornfall> people with ideas where it is? :)
<Riddell> where's elmo!
<kwwii> hiding from you
<mornfall> i actually prefer quiet place to a good network
<mornfall> i get link quality somewhere around 30%, very jumpy
<mornfall> just no power plugs
<mornfall> there's some power and same crappy signal outside of the atlas room
<mornfall> however, as far as i go, the atlas room itself is pretty useless
<Hobbsee> mornfall: run a very long cable?
<mornfall> not that i have one :p
<Hobbsee> find one :P
<mornfall> Sirenia -- Seven Sirens and a Silver Tear
<mornfall> i don't even have an AP
<mornfall> to hook on it
<Hobbsee> ah :(
<mornfall> or a switch
<mornfall> The Gathering -- Saturnine
<mornfall> i'll go downstairs again, bbiab
<Hobbsee> mornfall: what the heck is that?  some script or somthing?
<kwwii> mornfall: I have a really long cable if you need one
<\sh> hey kwwii
<mornfall> great, 25 packets transmitted, 25 received, 0% packet loss, time 25435ms
<mornfall> link quality floats just below 50%
<kwwii> ouch
<mornfall> seems stable
<mornfall> i'm even on AC
<mornfall> if someone gets a powerstrip, it should be fine
<Riddell> mornfall: using wifi?
<Riddell> \sh: we're watching a talk just now, session not yet started
<\sh> Riddell: ok...anyways..I'll record the bof :) have a meeting now 
<mornfall> Riddell: yes
<ervin> tada!
<Hobbsee> heya ervin 
* seaLne wishes launchpad info would stop moving about all over the page
<Riddell> seaLne: what's moving about?
<seaLne> the bug reporter name is now top right
<seaLne> anyone got a couple of min to help me try to understand a debian patch to k3b? 5th section of changes on http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-k3b?op=comp&compare%5B%5D=%2Fk3b%2Ftrunk%2Fplugins%2Fproject%2Faudiometainforenamer%2F@23&compare%5B%5D=%2Fk3b%2Ftrunk%2Fplugins%2Fproject%2Faudiometainforenamer%2F@161&manualorder=1 kde_module_LTLIBRARIES
<seaLne> audiometainforenamer and audioprojectcddb are the only plugins/project stuff to use lib_LTLIBRARIES rather than kde_module_LTLIBRARIES is this a bug fix to upstream?
<\sh> changelog of debian maintainer?
<allee> Riddell: hi, saw your changes to KubuntuLaptopButtons changes.  Why is the plan to restrict, e.g., XFAudioPlay to amarok?  Wouldn't it be better if e.g. a video player has focus to let this app catch the key event?  One can assign several keycodes to an KDE action.
<seaLne> \sh: i'm trying to match, nasty everything in the diff.gz file, to what they do and seperate them out to merge back with us
<seaLne> i cna't see anyting obvious that relates to it
<\sh> seaLne: well, it's a change in the autofoo build system..I think there is an upstream issue with using lib_LTLIBRARIES, because those modules are more DSOs, which are not linked but loaded at runtime...so kde_module_LTLIBRARIES is a special macro for it, to tag them as DSO/plugins/whatever
<\sh> seaLne: is this a difference between debian and upstream? this autofoo change in k3b?
<seaLne> well changing lib_LTLIBRARIES to kde_module_LTLIBRARIES in plugins/project/audioprojectcddb/Makefile.am and plugins/project/audiometainforenamer/Makefile.am
<freeflying> amarok-1.4.1 support gstreamer again
<\sh> seaLne: yes, but it's not from upstream version 0.12.15? 
<seaLne> no its debian change to upstream
<seaLne> \sh very weird it was fixed in svn 10 months ago
<\sh> seaLne: debian svn or upstream svn?
<seaLne> kdesvn
<seaLne> atleast that explains where the patch came from
<Riddell> allee: sure, add to that page for kaffeine too
<Riddell> hi Lure_ 
<Lure_> Riddell: hi - I will not be able to participate over TS, as it does not work through firewall at work :-(
<Hobbsee> hi all
<allee> hi Hobbsee 
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> hi allee - LTNS!
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i got it working :D
<allee> Hobbsee: yeah, had wonderful holidays and the stressful time to only halfway catch up with what happened ;)
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, nice, but what is "it" heheh
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: some guy publish binary kopete-0,12 with jingle support on kde-apps.org
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: multiple pbuilders, like i was fighting with earlier
<imbrandon> ahhh great
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: great :)
<imbrandon> very good news
<freeflying|away> but still don't know how can he do that  :)
* imbrandon is working on getting confrence calls on an asterick voip box
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: unpack it?
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: no, he has no source package 
<Hobbsee> isnt it possible to unpack debs?
<imbrandon> yea Hobbsee but it may not contain the src
<imbrandon> only binary
<Hobbsee> you'd only need the control file
<imbrandon> maybe if he dident patch something ;)
<uniq> hobbsee: /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/pbuilder-distribution.sh is nice for multiple distros and pbuilder.
<Hobbsee> uniq: yes, it's listed on the !pbuilder link too, and a modified version ofi t
<uniq> ok, i didn't know that :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: sure, you can unpack binary package using dpkg
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: was there anything interesting in the meetings?
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: and wouldnt that get you to the source?
<Hobbsee> or it doesnt work that way?
<uniq> back to work.
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: ya
<seaLne> wouldn't that just give you lots of binary files and some scripts?
<Hobbsee> therefore wouldnt you just copy the stuff in the control file as a result?
* Hobbsee hasnt tried it.  she should.
<freeflying|away> seaLne: true
<seaLne> don't think it gives you enough of debian/ ?
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<freeflying|away> no, just scripts for install and control file for binary's only
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, no i think they all gavce up on voip, thus i'm on my quest to make a better voip solution , and looking at existing ones 
<Hobbsee> ah okay..
* Hobbsee wonders how the meetings went on kubuntu power
<Hobbsee> Riddell: any summaries of them, or are they in the specs?
<Lure> Hobbsee: me too (regarding power) ;-)
<Hobbsee> okay, i wonder how this gobby works...
<Hobbsee> neat, but no one's on it.
<jsgotangco> heh
<Hobbsee> hi jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> hi!
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: how's life in your part of the world?
<jsgotangco> hmmm not bad, its only 3pm and about to go upstairs for a BOF im beside henrik, Janimo and TheMuso
* Hobbsee thought TheMuso was still here.  interesting.
<Hobbsee> what BOF?
<Hobbsee> Lure: i dont see a gobby session about it
<Riddell> Hobbsee: power isn't written up
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how'd it go?
<Riddell> well I thought it went great :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you decide on much, or we'll just wait to hear...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: we decided to write our own one
<Hobbsee> Riddell: nice :)
<Lure> Riddell: own PM GUI?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: were you interested in amarok 1.4.1 beta 1 packages, btw?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: do it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay.  one of the build deps isnt actually in kubuntu - only in your kde 3.5.3 packages
<Riddell> Hobbsee: just build them against kde 3.5.3 then
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's the dep?
<jsgotangco> that kde kiosk mode is nice
<Riddell> jsgotangco: you saw arran's demo?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: libexscalibar1-dev
<jsgotangco> Riddell: we're here upstairs for edubuntu
<jsgotangco> Riddell: we'll be comparing it with sabayon tomorrow
<Riddell> Hobbsee: that's from my amarok packages I think
<Riddell> so just reuse the same package
<Hobbsee> hmmm...wonder how you do that...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: install it on your system and make sure the package is included in any archive you put amarok into
<Hobbsee> i was running it thru a pbuilder...but ok
<Riddell> oh, dunno about with pbuilder
<Riddell> I'd just use a plain chroot
<Hobbsee> hmmm...drat
<Hobbsee> guess i'll have to figure out how to make a chroot then.
<Riddell> sudo debootstrap --variant buildd mychrootdir dapper
<Hobbsee> Riddell: E: No such script: /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/buildd
<jsgotangco> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jsgotangco/171289343/
<jsgotangco> heh
<bddebian> Hello folks
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell - looks like people think you've got a distro named after you hehe
<bddebian> heh
<Hobbsee> okay, i get idiot of the day award.
<DaSkreech> *shines it*
<DaSkreech> Where would you like your name?
<DaSkreech> on the plaque or the glowing hologram above it?
<Hobbsee> i dunno.  darn, it *still* doesnt want to work.  imbrandon wants to do it :P
* Hobbsee will stick to her pbuilder.
<imbrandon> i got the chroot already setup with kde3.5.3
<imbrandon> what needs building ?
<\sh> jsgotangco: hehe....
<DaSkreech> Ok So what do I need to read to build a deb for Ubuntu?
<apachelogger> re
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, lots of things ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: had a look at kopete?
<imbrandon> apachelogger, he put it up on ~riddell/kopete   with the changes you me and freeflying made
<Hobbsee> hey apachelogger 
<apachelogger> ahoy Hobbsee
<imbrandon> and Hobbsee ^^ hehe
<apachelogger> imbrandon: cool
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: did you get my email RE kopete, and the changes that i wanted made to it?
<Hobbsee> ie, did they occur?
<seaLne> i think https://launchpad.net/bugs/50454 is a won't fix reject?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50454 in kdebase "KDM should display users list" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<DaSkreech> Thanks Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> can ubotu pipe as well? :)
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: don't think so
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yeah
<imbrandon> seaLne, yea thats just a kdm theme issue 
* apachelogger asks kmail
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: would have been from hobbsee@kubuntu.org
<apachelogger> nothing :S
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i can tell you here anyway, if you didnt get it - did you add the jasper b-d?
<Hobbsee> and d?
<apachelogger> japser b and d?
* DaSkreech wants to see if he can get Beats of Rage in
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: requires libjasper-runtime as a dep, and libjasper-1.701-dev as a build-dep - i'm havent tested without the second one there, but i'm fairly sure it would need both
<Hobbsee> and that brings in the other jasper package as a shlibdepends
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, and i wanted to be mentioned in the changelog too :P
<apachelogger> libjasper(dev) is depend of kdelibs(dev)/kdebase(dev)
* Hobbsee thinks that was all
<Hobbsee> oh is it?  cool
<apachelogger> you're in changelog of latest revision ;-)
<Hobbsee> just the libjasper-runtime then
<apachelogger> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2435
<apachelogger> yep
<Hobbsee> heh, i think i'm in the initial debianization too :P
<apachelogger> well
<Hobbsee> but yeah
<apachelogger> not very much stuff from you ;-)
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> yes, i started it, then handed it onto freeflying when i was having trouble getting it to build.
<apachelogger> though I have no problem with, if you want me to I'll edit that
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: the reason i dont upload much in the way of source packages is that i have a fairly slow upload connection :P
<DaSkreech> 56k?
<Hobbsee> i think it's 128
* apachelogger got 254 ;-)
<Hobbsee> lucky you :P
* imbrandon has 768
<imbrandon> up
* DaSkreech has 56k :)
<apachelogger> :P
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i know i'm being painful, but i would, yeah :)
* DaSkreech considers new conpiracy theory :)
<apachelogger> up we go :)
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: :) thanks
<Riddell> Hobbsee: where that?
<DaSkreech> Hi Riddell
<Hobbsee> Riddell: where's what in particular?  oh, it was in #kubuntu
<Riddell> Lure: so, power manager stuff
<Riddell> Hobbsee: distro named after me
<Hobbsee> yes, #kubuntu
<Lure> Riddell: speak up! ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: klaptopdaemon is crap but kpowersave and powersaved duplicates far too much stuff that's in ubuntu already
<Riddell> Lure: if you look at gnome-power-manager it's not a lot of code
<Lure> Riddell: correct
<Riddell> Lure: so writing a frontend to HAL that does brightness shouldn'b too hard
* Hobbsee listens in
<Lure> Riddell: because of gnome's simplicity to the minimum...
<Riddell> Lure: we had ervin here who's doing Solid and he says it would be a good test case for Solid
<Lure> Solid is based on dbus/hal?
<Riddell> s/brightness/brightness and suspend etc/
<Riddell> Lure: it will have a hal backend yes
<Lure> but Solid is kde4, right?
<\sh> "Solid"?
<Riddell> we wouldn't use solid but it would show that you can use hal with kde
<Lure> ok, so it will show the way for Solid...
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<Lure> So we need kde-guidance PM module and new tray module, right?
<Riddell> yes
<Lure> or would you do all config just in tray like gpm?
<Riddell> probaly all from the tray
<Lure> there should not be much if we go with minimalistic aproach...
<Hobbsee> tray - if most people cant figure out how to install a theme thru system settings, they wont be able to get the laptop thing working either :P
<Lure> we probably need to spec what we want to have in
<Riddell> Lure: yes, I'm writing that now, and we've got notes on the config UI from el
<Lure> good...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: they won't eed to work anythin out, it should work fine out the box
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true, but sometimes people like changing their settings
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_ 
<Lure> Hobbsee: the only setting is probably what to do on Suspend key and what to do on low-power condition (if we look like gpm)
<DaSkreech> \sh: http://solid.kde.org
<Lure> hi Tonio_
<Hobbsee> Lure: true - would there be different settings for if the laptop is on AC vs battery power?
<Hobbsee> like in kpowersave?
<Hobbsee> or would we lose that?
<Tonio_> hey Lure
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, we'd have different settings for plugged in and unplugged
<Hobbsee> Riddell: cool :)
* Hobbsee half suspects that she'd at least be able to read Lure's code for it, if it were small.
<Lure> Hobbsee: maybe - if we think it is important... But the issue with schema/profile is that it is hard to set it properly and then users do not do it at all
<Lure> this is why good defaults are better than complex config options (imho)
<Lure> Hobbsee: who said that I will write the code ;-)?
<Hobbsee> Lure: true...maybe blank screen screensaver on battery power?  suspends more quickly on battery than on AC
<Lure> Hobbsee: our super-Riddell will do it (we have seen his powers with Dapper ;-))
<Hobbsee> Lure: true, oh, you were on *looking at the code* duty, not writing it
<Hobbsee> hehe
<DaSkreech> Super Cow powers?
<imbrandon> Ponnie Powers
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: noyoucannothaveapony.
<Lure> Hobbsee: yes, I think we need to write use-cases like the one you mention above and then discuss what make sense and what now
<Lure> s/now/not/
<mornfall> what what?
<Hobbsee> heya mornfall - you can go back to sleep :P
<mornfall> i was not asleep
<mornfall> :'(
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, it's time for me to sleep, not you to
<Lure> as much as I like kpowersave interface, I have also found out that at the end I do not use it that much, therefore it is questionable if needed in whole
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, edgy eft +11 == Power Pony  kthxbye
<mornfall> wtf?
* Hobbsee does to imbrandon what she did to bddebian earlier.
<imbrandon> mornfall, its a running joke in -devel / -motu about ponies
<bddebian> heh
<mornfall> the wtf goes to the kthxbye
<DaSkreech>  /. ?
<Hobbsee> Lure: +1
<imbrandon> ahh thats a l337 h4xor joke ( bad one at that )
<mornfall> (which is basically an euphemism for go fuck yourself as far is i know)
<bddebian> h4XX0r, come on man :)
<imbrandon> mornfall, basicly unless ment in the playfull way it was said ;)
<mornfall> ookey
<imbrandon> lol @ bddebian
<Hobbsee> mornfall: also a satire of the "oh please can you help me questoins, when they leave about 30 seconds later"
<mornfall> Riddell: could you maybe poke el whether she has my headphones? :))
<Riddell> mornfall: I'm in my room
<mornfall> damn
<mornfall> let's try ervin
<DaSkreech> Where's the paris-following-page?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: /topic
* Hobbsee would be hesitant to do anything mic related now.
<DaSkreech> Ah knew I saw it somewhere :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<imbrandon> Riddell, while in paris hold a gun to the person responsible for the cert warning and make them fix it infront of you LOL
<Hobbsee> +25 imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> just make sure you dont fire it :P
<Riddell> that might not be a popular idea if we killed the canonical sysadmin
<imbrandon> right right , no bullets in the gun, just scare them ;)
<Hobbsee> haha
<imbrandon> haha
<Riddell> and we might find a lot of unanswered support requests in future after that
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> right right , no bullets in the gun, just scare them ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you wouldnt want his job instead?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, *still building*
<imbrandon> ;)
<DaSkreech> http://italy.copybase.ch/blog/lista-repository-sourceslist-ottimizzata-per-ubuntu-kubuntu-linux/
<DaSkreech> ^^ Insta broken system ^^
<\sh> DaSkreech: kinda
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hah
<Hobbsee> i'd hate to think how long it would take here then.
<imbrandon> shiznit
<imbrandon> just errored
<imbrandon> *looks*
<imbrandon> right at the end too when doing the dh_*
<imbrandon> grrr
<Hobbsee> ooh, pictures!
* Lure -> home (bbl)
<Riddell> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/archives/date-posted/2006/06/19/detail/ has my pics
<nixternal> moin everyone
<Riddell> and we got dapper CDs!
<Riddell> hola nixternal 
<imbrandon> heya nixternal
<imbrandon> DAPPER CD!!!
<Hobbsee> well, a blog and pictures :P
<imbrandon> you suxor
* Hobbsee want!
<\sh> uh oh ah...aron looks awful .. 
* nixternal got dapper cd's
* Hobbsee doesnt want to have to recovery a hard drive again with a kubuntu hoary cd.
<imbrandon> Riddell, those from paris ?
<Hobbsee> that was just scary.
* \sh needs around 5-10k in november ;)
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes
<Hobbsee> dodgem cars, i was never allowed on them :(
<Riddell> Hobbsee: whyever not?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: age limit of >12
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> i still ride em any chance i get ;)
<jsgotangco> errr where did you ride the bumpcar? disneyland?
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: was that to me?
<nixternal> jsgotangco: you know kiddie land?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: crazy
<jsgotangco> no
<nixternal> chicago
<Riddell> jsgotangco: in the village down the road, they had a fete on Sunday
* jsgotangco only went to the louvre, eiffel and notre dame with mdz and aseigo
<jsgotangco> ahhh
<Hobbsee> and then luna park closed down pretty soon after that - and dad's work didnt give us all tickets there again :P
<DaSkreech> There is work to get Ubuntu on OLPC?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: we have some OLPC people here, but red hat is mostly funding it
<Riddell> well, mostly as in more than any other distro
<jsgotangco> yeah
<DaSkreech> I know. What place would Ubuntu have?
<DaSkreech> It's a medium priority on the Paris schedule
<Riddell> some of their customers might want to run ubuntu on it
<jsgotangco> DaSkreech: its rodovarus' job to do that =)
<Riddell> but I don't care either way, it's unlikely to have KDE on it
* Hobbsee contemplates.  food or sleep.  it's almost 2am.
<Hobbsee> heh
<DaSkreech> :-)
<imbrandon> food THEN sleep ;)
<Hobbsee> hmmm....
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop.14580748
<imbrandon> Hobbsee / Riddell .... http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/721141
<Hobbsee> oh, looks like we're going to have a fun bit for our next kubuntu meeting too...
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: hah, nice
<Hobbsee> a user talking about the privacy settings of kopete
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: *.pastebin.com is dying...
<imbrandon> i see , whats another pastebin 
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions
<Hobbsee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Hobbsee> ignore the first link - copy key didnt work correctly
<imbrandon> lol i was like wtf
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16091
<imbrandon> ^^ Hobbsee / Riddell
<nixternal> i want a kubuntu mug ;(
<raphink> nixternal: I have one right here
<raphink> with a hot tea in it :)
<imbrandon> heheh
<nixternal> where did you get it?
<Riddell> imbrandon: you're probably missing some build-dep
<imbrandon> cafeepress will make a mug with any logo
<nixternal> finish the tea and email me the cup ;)
<DaSkreech> Yeah bring that up in Paris :)
<raphink> nixternal: at linuxtag :)
<nixternal> ahhh
<Riddell> kubuntu.de has kubuntu mugs
<imbrandon> Riddell, i installed all it called for 
<nixternal> roger that...im on it
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: See It's even Kustomizable. It's much more KDE like :-)
<raphink> apt-get install kubuntu-mug
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: libvisual0.2-dev is a b-d?
<imbrandon> but i used the debian dir from 1.4.0a
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2457
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, not sure i'll look
<freeflying-g4> imbrandon: you use 1.4.0's rules for amarok-1.4.1-beta1 ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's changed?
<apachelogger> debianizer is now Hobbsee, dep against jasper-runtime
<nixternal> [10:50]  <raphink> apt-get install kubuntu-mug
<nixternal> what repository is that in ?
<raphink> goodies
<nixternal> superduperverse
<imbrandon> deb cafepress.com ./
<imbrandon> superdeverse LOL
<nixternal> deb will work with a .com extenesion?
<raphink> deb http://kubuntu.org/ubuntu dapper goodies
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: er, libvisual0.2-dev is already a b-d
<raphink> nixternal: sure 
<Riddell> apachelogger: cool
<raphink> nixternal: did you ever notice that you use archive.ubuntu.COM in your sources.list ?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea it is
<imbrandon> *thinks*
<imbrandon> freeflying-g4, yes i did
<nixternal> ahhh ga
<nixternal> hehe
<freeflying-g4> imbrandon: heh, you'd modify it
* Hobbsee beds
<imbrandon> gnight Hobbsee
* Hobbsee wonders why her bed always grows piles of stuff while she's not looking.
<DaSkreech> nigh Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> .o0(Mushrooms?)
<apachelogger> Riddell: should be complete now - finally ;-)
<Hobbsee> should, yes :P
<imbrandon> Riddell, is there a better way to build 1.4.1 other than comping the debian/* from 1.4.0a ? IE whats the prefered way ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: that sounds like the best way
<imbrandon> hrm ok , here is what i did
<imbrandon> i make the orig.tar.gz from the upstream tar.bz2 and then untared it , copied the debian/* from 1.4.0a and changed the changelog and debuild ( did a apt-get build-dep amarok before all that )
<imbrandon> thats the error from debuild
<imbrandon> hrm ....
<freeflying-g4> imbrandon: also you may add the amarok-gstreamer,this release support gstreamer 
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> better don't do that
<apachelogger> gst is kind of absolutely not working
<apachelogger> only local media
<imbrandon> freeflying-g4, if i can get it to build yes ( even though xine is better IMHO lol )
<apachelogger> streams will crash, or lag lag lag
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> the problem is that 1.4.1-beta1 depends on libvisual 0.4
<apachelogger> not 0.2
<imbrandon> hrm looks
<apachelogger> to quote myself: "* Now libvisual 0.4 is needed for visualisations" ;-)
<imbrandon> doh
<imbrandon> ok lemme go change that
<freeflying-g4> imbrandon: to meet the build-dep you'd add kubuntu's repo 
<imbrandon> freeflying-g4, i did / have
<kwwii> re
<imbrandon> freeflying-g4, i have all the kubuntu repos in the chroot
<imbrandon> apachelogger, E: Couldn't find package libvisual0.4-dev
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: might need to package that too?
<apachelogger> 0.4 is not in repo
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> apachelogger, got the src deb's for it ?
<imbrandon> or should i just grab upstream
* Hobbsee recalls that apachelogger *is* part of upstream
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> besides, how do you have src debs?  isnt that an oxymoron?
<apachelogger> somehow :P
<imbrandon> src for the debs
<imbrandon> ;)
<apachelogger> imbrandon: so, sources for ...?
<apachelogger> libvis or Amarok?
<imbrandon> amarok
<imbrandon> err
<imbrandon> libvis
<apachelogger> nope
<imbrandon> i got amarok
<apachelogger> I'm not sure whether 0.4 is in debian at all
<imbrandon> probbly not
* Hobbsee really beds this time.
<nixternal> nite Hobbsee
<mornfall> night Hobbsee 
<apachelogger> knite Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: hahahahaha!
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: huh?
<DaSkreech> Instead of Gnight. Knite?
<DaSkreech> I have someone in the office nearly the same way
<apachelogger> hehe
<DaSkreech> Won't use anything with a k in it Esp. if it's at the start of the word/name/sentence
<apachelogger> just for the holy Krail ;-)
* Riddell throws https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuPowerManagement out
<Riddell> at the channel
<goldenear> Hi Riddell
<Riddell> hi goldenear, where are you?
<goldenear> Sorry I had many work during the last couple of day
<seaLne> boab also no longer has kubuntu-desktop
<goldenear> Riddell: I should be at the conference tomorrow afternoon
<Riddell> goldenear: great
<Riddell> goldenear: bring a sleepnig bag, you can sleep with the others on the floor of my room :)
* Hobbsee avoids the flying wiki link
<Riddell> seaLne: actually not for edgy, but good point
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, thought you was asleep ;)
<Hobbsee> haha, that could be fun :P
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: !! Bed!!!
<Hobbsee> yeah well...i'm going i'm going..
<Hobbsee> my room is lit only by my computer screen now, does that count?
* DaSkreech laughs. You are as bad as I am
<imbrandon> and dont take the laptop to bed with you
<goldenear> Riddell: I hope we'll have time to speak about oskar
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hah - it overheats if i do that :P
<Riddell> goldenear: will you be here any other days?
<Hobbsee> well, it might
<imbrandon> ;)
<goldenear> Riddell: I will try to do it
<goldenear> Riddell: It depends on my work.. if they don't need me, I will be with you :)
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> we should be able to schedule in oskar UI session for tomorrow
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Do you know anything about landscape?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: wow, what's the diagram thing made out of ?
* DaSkreech was wondering the same thing
<Hobbsee> that looks really nice!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: inkscape
<Riddell> DaSkreech: nothing
<DaSkreech> Who would>
<Riddell> DaSkreech: jane silb
<Riddell> silber
<DaSkreech> I get kind fo worried when empty packages get installed on everyon'e computer
<DaSkreech> ubuntu-devel?
<Riddell> she's not on ubuntu-devel
<DaSkreech> Ah. No place I can have a quick chat?
<goldenear> Riddell: Great, also tomorrow is "la fte de la musique"... I hope we could go for a walk in Paris. There we'll be many people playing music :)
<Hobbsee> uh oh...i hear thumping...*sneaks quickly and quietly off to bed before she gets yelled at*
<Riddell> DaSkreech: you'd need to e-mail her
<Riddell> goldenear: yes, people have said we have to go to Paris to see it
* DaSkreech hunts the wiki for contact info
<Riddell> goldenear: how are you getting here? another car might be handy
<goldenear> Riddell: I'll guide you if want :)
<Riddell> jane.silber@canonical.com
<goldenear> Riddell: I've will take the RER (train) I have no car here in Paris (too boring)
<Riddell> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: where are you ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: in my room
<Tonio_> ah okay sorry ;)
<Riddell> anything fun downstairs?
<Tonio_> Riddell: except aaron showing stupid videos, that quite calm :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, how can i get rid of this annoying message in chroot when i build something
<imbrandon> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<imbrandon> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<imbrandon> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<imbrandon>         LANGUAGE = (unset),
<imbrandon>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<imbrandon>         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<imbrandon>     are supported and installed on your system.
<imbrandon> ...
<apachelogger> imbrandon: set LC_ALL and LANGUAGE in your chroot's env ;-)
<imbrandon> thanks
<\sh> re
<jpatrick> f/d \sh
<\sh> grmpf....forgot to screen -r brb
<lnxkde> kde svn 4 debs on edgy>?
<\sh> looks like
<lnxkde> well time to edgy update :D
<DaSkreech> Not yet!
<lnxkde> :( why!!!!!!!!!!1
<\sh> it's planned...
<\sh> but edgy is too young for that
<lnxkde> I see
<DaSkreech> And KDE4 is young as well
<DaSkreech> almost immoral :(
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: You can go on making your alternate install in any case :)
<lnxkde> yeah I will :)
<lnxkde> but I dont have to much time lately
<lnxkde> working my bussiness :)
<DaSkreech> Then you are an apt-get dist-upgrade away from edgy
<DaSkreech> Ah well
<DaSkreech>  Blog it :) 
<lnxkde> blof what?
<lnxkde> blog what my bussines?
<DaSkreech> Oh no 
<DaSkreech> That's boring :) 
<DaSkreech> The Edgy update :)
<lnxkde> :P
<lnxkde> I will
<lnxkde> busines is not boring!!!
<lnxkde> when you are going to get more than 100,000 a years in 8 months it is not boring :D
<lnxkde> a year*
<DaSkreech> But ... it's not KDE4 :(
<lnxkde> lol
<lnxkde> :)
<lnxkde> yeah I know :)
<bddebian> How can you get more than 100,000/year in 8 months? :-)
<lnxkde> selling drugs :)
<lnxkde> na!
<lnxkde> I work with finances
<lnxkde> I am building a bussiness on life insurance, securitys (stocks), Morgages
<lnxkde> and some other services people need
<DaSkreech> bddebian: very long weekends?
<bddebian> :-)
<lnxkde> bddebian u live were?
<bddebian> US
<lnxkde> nice
<lnxkde> It is a busness that lets you build a francise  
<lnxkde> it is part of citigroup :)
<lnxkde> bddebian : www.primerica.com 
<bddebian> Ah yes, I am familiar
<bddebian> It's called a pyramind scheme ;-P
<lnxkde> well some people talk about it like that but when you have to take federal licences and state licences and you are paryt of the most powerfull financial company ( citigroup) the pyramid like you say becomes a very powerfull and reliable oportunity :)
<lnxkde> It is very nice :) the only thing get me mad about it 
<lnxkde> is that the tools only run on windows :*(
<bddebian> Made any money yet?
<lnxkde> yea
<lnxkde> I am right now at nice moment in the busness :)
<lnxkde> one year here :)
<lnxkde> I get pay as soon sell something
<lnxkde> it takes like 5 days to get the money in my check acount :)
<lnxkde> I just changed my focus to work fulltime on this
<bddebian> So 1 year and you haven't sold anything? :-)
<lnxkde> what is why in about 8 months or so I must be in very good income 
<lnxkde> no, I have sold alot of things
<lnxkde> I am just telling you how fast I get paid
<lnxkde> next week I will get like 1,000 for this week activity :) that I hope today I have to nice apointments
<lnxkde> but well
<lnxkde> KDE 4 is nicer :p
<imbrandon> Riddell, ping
<DaSkreech> Where can I find a German Dictionary?
<lnxkde> I just will like to see KDE4 and  plasma alpha realeses soon enoght
* DaSkreech wants Tenor sooooooooo bad now
<linuxmonkey> imbrandon: got something good for ya Riddell
<DaSkreech> Banannas?
<imbrandon> amarok 1.4.1-beta1
<linuxmonkey> and I love it
<DaSkreech> Is there a kopete 0.12 in the repos?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, no but its on ~/riddell for testing
<imbrandon> bah gotta fix some depends
<DaSkreech> ~/riddel?
<imbrandon> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/
<DaSkreech> of course :)
<lnxkde> Riddell !!
<lnxkde> Riddell nice litlle tv pic about linux :) and ubuntu in http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell 
<lnxkde> got any more?
<lnxkde> I like downloading videos about linux and nice opensource stuff
<DaSkreech> TV pic?
* linuxmonkey says who wants to go get a kubuntu tattoo?
<DaSkreech> linuxmonkey does!!!
<DaSkreech>  :)
<claydoh> I would, if I could get a good 3d effect
<claydoh> :)
<linuxmonkey> i got Tux on my right arm
* claydoh has none at all, can never decide what to get that will be good/relevent/cool in say 40 years
<linuxmonkey> get tux he's gonna be around for a bit
<DaSkreech> Food?
<claydoh> ya, but it won't be "rebellious" it will be common and over used :)
<DaSkreech> I think Food will probably be relevant
<DaSkreech> as long as it's not a pill by then :()
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<linuxmonkey> DaSkreech: in your case its gonna be via a tube
<claydoh> although an obscenity in binary would be neat
<DaSkreech> Why don't people ever encode messages ofgood will?
<imbrandon> lol
<linuxmonkey> lol 
<imbrandon> kubuntu in binary
<claydoh> dunno, tho an obcenity isn't necessarily bad will, just a dirty word
<imbrandon> "Bill Gates to retire in 2008 but realy leave in 2010 becouse MS is always late kthxbye" in binary
<imbrandon> or Unicode Hex :0
<imbrandon> Unicode UTF-8 Hex
<linuxmonkey> bill gates retire...ya right
<linuxmonkey> its like that commercial hands in my pockets
<Riddell> imbrandon: pong
<Riddell> imbrandon: export LANG=C
<linuxmonkey> Ridell whats up, he's compiling the new amarok_1.4.1-beta1
<imbrandon> kk yea , i got amarok built and libvis 0.4 too
<imbrandon> rebuilding after fixing something  now
<imbrandon> then i'll upload
<imbrandon> me and linuxmonkey and nixternal been trying ti out , its VERY nice
<imbrandon> alot of UI inprovements over 1.4.0
<linuxmonkey> imbrandon: you about done compiling the fixed version
<imbrandon> yea its uploading now
<linuxmonkey> lol kk
<linuxmonkey> slow upload ...lol
* DaSkreech is kopete 0.12'd out
<DaSkreech> Hey It logged into AIM :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, ping ..... uploaded ready for url ?
<imbrandon> gah n/m just found something
<imbrandon> *rebuilds*
<DaSkreech> *laughs*
<DaSkreech> I don't know if I can build Beats of Rage for Linux :(
<imbrandon> i realy need to figure out how to get ccache and distcc working with debuild
<imbrandon> lol
<\sh> is anyone going to the TB meeting?
<\sh> if so, please excuse my not attending the second time, but this umts connection is too unstable#
<DaSkreech> Anyone have any ideas on what would be emptying /etc/resolv.conf every 20 minutes?
<crimsun> dhclient possibly, depending on the lease period
<DaSkreech> dhclient?
<DaSkreech> Why?
<toma> dhcp server distributes nameservers
<toma> or doesnt in your case
<imbrandon> Riddell, ping ( all done and tested this time lol )
<linuxmonkey> lol
<imbrandon> anyone awake thats running kde 3.5.3 and wanna try the new amarok beta ?
<crimsun> no, but I'm running Windows.
<linuxmonkey> lol
<imbrandon> lol
* claydoh perk...
<linuxmonkey> do we dare ask why he's running windows
<claydoh> no
<imbrandon> i wouldent linuxmonkey
<claydoh> maybe hes at werk
<linuxmonkey> it must be hell for him
<claydoh> it is for me
<toma> he is testing kde4...
<imbrandon> heh
<linuxmonkey> lmao good one toma
<imbrandon> windows vista , built on qt4 ;)
<imbrandon> that would be too funny
* claydoh settles for kde3.5.3, wishes he could use it at work
<linuxmonkey> i put in a request for linux at work and got denied in less than 2 seconds
<claydoh> well we only have a POS system with 3 registers and 2 cheeep dell workstations, one is the POS server
<claydoh> take POS in any way you wish
<claydoh> its a POS POS
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<claydoh> *but* we are using OOo, and FF is installed
<claydoh> the web interface simply does not work with FF ot Konq
<claydoh> tho if I downgraded java to 1.4, i think the inventory system would work
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> damn vendor lock in
<claydoh> amarok isn't any harder to compile than usuaal?
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: he's using an airport terminal
* claydoh hasn't gotten around to it yet
<imbrandon> nah well you have to use libvisual0.4 now instead of 0.2 but other than that no
<linuxmonkey> hack it and run a kubuntu live cd
<linuxmonkey> lol
<claydoh> I'd be shot on sight :)
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: on a kiosk with no optical drive? roit...
<crimsun> that's some hacking
<nixternal> lol
<linuxmonkey> lol yup
<nixternal> a kiosk w/ no external anything but a screen and some punch keys
<nixternal> maybe a keyboard if your lucky
<linuxmonkey> security walks up and ask what are you doing....hrmmmm securing this terminal
* nixternal used to work at O'hare..those systems sook
<imbrandon_> Riddell: http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/  <-- amarok 1.4.1-beta1 and the required libvisual0.4 and libvisual0.4-dev ( I packaged from upstream but not in debian yet ) also setup as a repo if you want to just add my pubkey ( http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/pubkey.html )
<imbrandon_> ^^ i'm off to take a nap, PM me if you need something else
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-21
<lnxkde> :)
<lnxkde> back from work
<bddebian> Hello
<Hobbsee> morning all
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: thanks
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: it doesnt require libvisual0.4-dev to install - it's a b-d
<Hobbsee> FYI
<Hobbsee> okay, amarok 1.4.1 works now, good :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: ping
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: pung
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: you're not imbrandon :P
<DaSkreech> Deja vu!
<linuxmonkey> Hobbsee: he's still sleeping
<linuxmonkey> anything I can help ya with, 
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: not really, i think i found what i was looking for
<Hobbsee> you can test amarok 1.4.1 beta 1, if you like
<linuxmonkey> allready am
<linuxmonkey> lol
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Hobbsee> oh for goodness sake, i really am an idiot today.
<linuxmonkey> was the first one testing it
<Hobbsee> nice :)
* DaSkreech thought you got that prize yesterday
<linuxmonkey> yeah and he was supposed to show me how to package stuff but he never woke up and im going to bed soon
<linuxmonkey> oh well another day :) atleast i got my dapper and edgy chroots
* DaSkreech got Beats Of Rage Working!!
<DaSkreech> It's slower than a Vista release though :(
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: see PM from bot.
<linuxmonkey> yeah i read that
<Hobbsee> that's the guide on how to package
<Hobbsee> oh darn!  now i'll need a chroot again.
<linuxmonkey> lol
<Hobbsee> and my chroots are screwed, for some reason.
<freeflying|away> moin all
<linuxmonkey> that stinks
<linuxmonkey> moin moin 2 you 2
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: oh well, i can still build the source...i just wont know if it works in a pbuilder...
<linuxmonkey> lol yeah i'm gonna have to wait till tommorow to attack this, im in desperate need of sleep
<linuxmonkey> say its midnight here and I work at 6am
* linuxmonkey makes like imbrandon_ and goes to sleep
<DaSkreech> Hmm well kopete doens't work anymore
* nixternal pets his kopete
<DaSkreech> man I hate kopete
<nixternal> i do to
<nixternal> i hate gaim
<nixternal> sim i haven't tried yet though
<DaSkreech> Whats sim?
<nixternal> a new one on kde-apps
<nixternal> high score too
<DaSkreech> Hmmm
<Hobbsee> hmmm...that's weird.
<Hobbsee> these visualisations look odd...
* DaSkreech looks. 
<DaSkreech> They are even over here
<nixternal> amaroK visualizations?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: ah, good, with libvisual0.4?
<DaSkreech> ahhhhm
<DaSkreech> No 0.2
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: hmmm okay.  define your "odd"?
<DaSkreech> Well I'm not sure what's your odd?
<nixternal> http://home.comcast.net/~nixternal/images/misc/visualizations.png
<nixternal> mine look good
<Hobbsee> the colours look weird - they seem to flash and constantly change colours as the music plays
<nixternal> the opengl one moves kind of fast....but it is clean as are the other ones
<DaSkreech> Which one are you looking at first of all?
<nixternal> version?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: which version is that?
<nixternal> same as yours
* DaSkreech sits over there --->
<nixternal> the ones imbrandon_ did
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> nixternal: he didnt do the 0.4 plugins
<nixternal> i got the same package though from his server
* Hobbsee didnt see it.
<nixternal> i got it ;)
<nixternal> it was part of the package deal earlier
<nixternal> when i did # sudo apt-get install amarok
<nixternal> it installed it 
<Hobbsee> nixternal: he doesnt have any plugins on that repo...
<Hobbsee> it's got libvisual0.4, but not libvisual0.4plugins
<nixternal> ahhh
* DaSkreech considers wether or not it would make sense to convert a 2 MB song ripped as WAV
<Hobbsee> er, what have i done?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yeah, probably, what would you convert it to?
<DaSkreech> .ogg?
* Hobbsee doesnt remember the compression rates.
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech>  me thinks that KDe is being fooled
<DaSkreech>  I have a MP3 and a Wav rip of the same song
<DaSkreech> Same size
<DaSkreech> Sounds fishy
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: in konq?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> Hence KDE being fooled :)
<DaSkreech> KOnq is pretty much the face of KDE :)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: it's actually a feature - there is only one track, but it's automatically converting it for you, and telling you the file size.  hence it takes ages to copy
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: no I meant I just came upon them in a folder
<DaSkreech> I'm not ripping them now
<Hobbsee> hmm
<DaSkreech> And I think that AIM has me flagged as terrorist or a Linux user :(
<DaSkreech> nixternal: LJ has a protocol?
<nixternal> moin ;)
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal - nice sleep?
<nixternal> nice little nap is more like it
<nixternal> 3.5 hours...im ready to go
<nixternal> whats on the agenda ;)
<Hobbsee> no idea
<nixternal> ts active yet?
<Hobbsee> doubt it
<mornfall> Riddell: we aren't scheduled today either? :\
<Hobbsee> mornfall: make up our own schedule?  :P
<mornfall> yeah, again
<Hobbsee> fun
<mornfall> hmm, is it me or someone here is "cheating" on the half-year release cycle? :] 
<nixternal> what name is next?
<Oak_> nixternal: Hobbsee again
<mornfall> what's up?
<mornfall> oak
<mornfall> that's the old name for java
<mornfall> brr
<Hobbsee> mornfall: Creamier_Oak is another name i sometimes use.
<Hobbsee> very very rarely now though
<mornfall> creamier oak? .... weeird
<Hobbsee> yeah, old nick on zone.com
<Hobbsee> and yahoo games
<Hobbsee> had to be something that was in no way shape or form linked to hobbsee, or any of my emails.
<Hobbsee> mornfall: it was a random nick without a number in it, that's why it got picked.
<mornfall> heh
<mornfall> okey :)
<mornfall> what's zone.com
<mornfall> Hobbsee: well, now it's linked :] 
<Hobbsee> mornfall: well, yeah..but now i dont use that old link
<Hobbsee> it's a gaming site - it uses activex though :(
<mornfall> i wouldn't go and look anyway
<Hobbsee> spades on it is fun :D
<Hobbsee> so's suicide checkers, where the aim is to lose.
<mornfall> hehe
<Hobbsee> seeing as i'm terrible at normal checkers :)
<Hobbsee> actually, we had a lot of fun. me, a new zealander, and a couple of people from the us - we had lots of fun making up stuff, which they believed :P
<mornfall> or they pretended they believe and you believed them :))
<Hobbsee> haha yeah, true
<Tonio_> hey$
<freeflying|away> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> fine freeflying|away ?
<freeflying|away> Tonio_: ya, just enjoy every soccer match  :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> I'm fine not to love football during the worlcup
<imbrandon> heya freeflying|away / Tonio_
<freeflying|away> hi imbrandon 
<Tonio_> yop imbrandon
<nixternal> moin everyone
<goldenear> Riddell: I've a professional meeting right now, I will be at radisson's hotel at 4 pm
<mornfall> Riddell: poke me when something interesting starts to happen
<mornfall> i'm hidden in my room for now
<Riddell> mornfall: ok
<Riddell> mornfall: what should we put into the kubuntu-edgy-package-manager spec?
<mornfall> well, nothing? there was no discussion so far
<Riddell> yep
<MidMark> Riddell: in the faq page http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php there are two links to breezy yet
<MidMark> the one that point to the source
<MidMark> the other one that point to the known problems (broken)
<mornfall> System of a Down -- Psycho
<sebas> Sing!
<Riddell> MidMark: changed
<Riddell> although I'm almost certain that I already did that
<MidMark> Riddell: anyway now it is ok :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when do we get imbrandon's amarok files hosted?
<Hobbsee> if you're html'ing
<nixternal> moin moin
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<imbrandon> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/   <--- Riddell 
<MidMark> I've seen that 1.4.1b1 needs libvisual, is there a plan to put them in main? And if yes also for dapper?
<Riddell> probably not until after the conference
<imbrandon> MidMark, i packaged libvisual0.4 also ( and -dev and -plugins )
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay, just thought to raise it while you were html editing
<MidMark> imbrandon: I've seen but they are for edgy dapper or both?
<Hobbsee> MidMark: dapper
<MidMark> Hobbsee: ok great
<imbrandon> MidMark, i packaged them for dapper but they probbly wont make it into dapper proper ( only kubuntu.org )
<imbrandon> but for sure in edgy
<MidMark> imbrandon: yes like kde 3.5.3
<imbrandon> right
<imbrandon> whom knows though Riddell might get some freetime and -backport them for us ;) ( after the confrence of cource )
<imbrandon> hehe
<Riddell> imbrandon: what happened to  exscalibar?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's in your kde 3.5.3 packages
<Riddell> it is?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's me who couldnt get a chroot to work
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sure
<imbrandon> Riddell, he was trying to enable univer and mutiverse so he coudl install nvida-glx and others
<imbrandon> *wait now i'm confused*
<imbrandon> lol
<Riddell>  exscalibar is a package in http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14/pool-dapper/
<Riddell> is it used in your amarok packages?
<imbrandon> yea its in your repos
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, libexscalibar-dev
<imbrandon> those was built fgor kde 3.5.3
<imbrandon> from your repos
<Riddell> which repo?
<imbrandon> kubuntu.org kde-latest
<Riddell> imbrandon: why?
* Hobbsee scratches her head. that seems weird.
<Tonio_> raphink: ping ?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, said they require kde 3.5.3 or was it apachelogger dunno but i took their word for it
<raphink> pong?
<imbrandon> and built against kde 3.5.3
<Hobbsee> no, it would have been me
<Tonio_> raphink: do you have access to irc during work ?
<Hobbsee> i'd forgotten i'd had the amarok 1.4 repo enabled
<imbrandon> hrm i can rebuild against a clean dapper if it will build
<imbrandon> thats not a problem
<Hobbsee> Filename: pool-dapper/libexscalibar1_1.0.4-5_i386.deb <-- that shows it's either in the amarok repo, or the kde 3.5.3 one
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ftbfs in a clean dapper, that's why i had a problem
<Riddell> it's not part of kde, only amarok
<Riddell> apt-cache showsrc
<MidMark> Riddell: another broken link -> installing kde, 3rd question :)
<Riddell> MidMark: pardon?
<MidMark> Riddell: in the faq page
<Hobbsee> didnt Riddell fix that before?  clearly not.
<MidMark> Hobbsee: fixed two, but I fint a third one ;)
<Hobbsee> no, i thought he fixed one a while ago
<imbrandon> Riddell, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16174
<Riddell> MidMark: ok, try now
<imbrandon> riddell, i'll try it against a clean dapper chroot though
* Hobbsee is seriously confused now.
<Riddell> imbrandon: use only   deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<Hobbsee> ah
<MidMark> Riddell: fixed now...
<imbrandon> Riddell, ok
<Riddell> and download the packages from amarok-latest manually
<Hobbsee> Riddell: where's the deb for exscaliber?  on http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14/pool-dapper/
<Riddell> MidMark: thanks
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can you go look for it, and give me the exact file path?
* Hobbsee is almost positive that it's not there.
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14/pool-dapper/libexscalibar1_1.0.4-5_i386.deb
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14/pool-dapper/libexscalibar1-dev_1.0.4-5_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> oh ok, so exscaliber is the source package, hence there's not a deb for it.
<Riddell> yes
<Hobbsee> right.  i think i get the duncecap award of the day again then.
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> no spacebars today Hobbsee ?
<MidMark> Riddell: it's a pleasure
<Hobbsee> hah.
<imbrandon> Riddell, so dont use -security etc etc etc in the chroot ?
<Riddell> no
<imbrandon> either
<imbrandon> ok
<Riddell> because some users may not have -security etc enabled
<imbrandon> only main, got it , ok give me a while to build a clean chroot and rebuild
* Hobbsee cant get apt-cache showsrc to work either.  darn.
<Hobbsee> what the heck is wrong with me/my system tonight?
<imbrandon> heheh
<imbrandon> ohhh i was gonna ask you
<imbrandon> Riddell, still here ?
<imbrandon> can you look at the way i packaged libvisual0.4{-dev/-plugins} and tell why its not wanting to "replace" libvisual0.2* but install alongside ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: did you say in the control that the 0.4 ones replace the 0.2 ones?
<imbrandon> i beleave so, but i'll look when i'm rebuilding all this
<Riddell> imbrandon: no time just now
<imbrandon> np i'll figure it out
<imbrandon> *hopes*
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh yeah, next release - can someone remember to check if all of kde gets removed when upgrading to edgy?
<Hobbsee> it's kinda annoying to lose all of kde, then have to add it manually again.
<imbrandon> lol
<Tonio_> raphink: I'm back :)
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I'm stil there ):
<Tonio_> raphink: sorry but the wireless network in the hotel is quite unstable
<raphink> hehe np
<raphink> the network here is great on the other hand ;)
<mornfall> Hobbsee: you're evil :P
<mornfall> The Gathering -- Analog Park
<sebas> Actually, that is where ssh / screen / irssi shines, you can loose network connection without losing context of your irc session
<Hobbsee> mornfall: how so?  there's a BOF on smart at the moment, if you're at all interested
<mornfall> Hobbsee: oh i forgot that
<mornfall> grmble
<mornfall> what is "at the moment"?
<mornfall> 15:00?
<Hobbsee> mornfall: currently, now
<imbrandon> like in the middlle
* Hobbsee is listening to it
<mornfall> well, if it was 14:00 it is about to end
<imbrandon> 14:30 i think ? not sure i got in late
<Hobbsee> mornfall: it's on teamspeak too, if that helps.  pity i didnt think of it earler
<Hobbsee> *earlier
<mornfall> it's about to end
<mornfall> as in, the slot is running out
<mornfall> i'm not on teamspeak
<mornfall> there is no fscking internet here
<Hobbsee> oh yeah
<mornfall> i mean, only thing that barely works here is UDP
<imbrandon> ouch
<Hobbsee> UDP?
* mornfall is in the room
<imbrandon> tcp / udp 
<imbrandon> stateless protocal Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> mmm ok
<mornfall> well, i'm tunelling stuff out through ipsec-over-udp
<Riddell> Hobbsee: best thing for upgrading would be to persuade mornfall to put dist-upgrade functionality into adept
<imbrandon> ouch
<mornfall> Riddell: best thing would be to fix the screwed up (meta?)packages that break dist-upgrade :)
<Riddell> mornfall: you mean by using Recommends?
<mornfall> the next best thing is a better dist-upgrade algorithm
<mornfall> Riddell: that could be an option, in case some obscure hard-dependency caused the problem, yes
<mornfall> in fact
<mornfall> all of these problems are basically due to improper use of the packaging system
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, yeah...
<mornfall> metapackages are an abomination
<mornfall> but well, we are already screwed, so too late to fix that
<apokryphos> mornfall: you don't think there's any chance the system would be changed in the not-so-distant future?
<apokryphos> a bit sad, I feel
<mornfall> well, what system?
<mornfall> and changed how?
<mornfall> there are several ways how to unbreak it
<mornfall> and possibly some of them will even materialize for edgy
<apokryphos> the use of metapackages in debian/ubuntu, I mean
<mornfall> metapackages are not going away as far as i can say
<Riddell> mornfall: where are you at the moment?
<mornfall> Riddell: my room
<mornfall> i could go to the Breaks bof tho
<Riddell> mornfall: can I join you and we'll work on the kubuntu-edgy-package-manager spec?
<Riddell> ah, breaks sounds important for you
<mornfall> breaks is one of those things that have a potential to reduce upgrade problems
<mornfall> well, i'll run there and see how it goes
<seaLne> what is breaks?
<mornfall> and eventually we can do something with kubuntu-edgy-pm
<mornfall> laters
<Riddell> seaLne: replacement for Replaces: Conflicts:
<seaLne> ah ok
<apokryphos> wow, the whole new amarok design looks quite impressive so far
<apokryphos> now playing on top, like juk
<Riddell> playing on top?
<apokryphos> the context sidebar, as it was before
<apokryphos> (song title, cover, etc)
<Riddell> and what's there now?
<apokryphos> Riddell: like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i16177
<seaLne> can a diff file in debian/patches have multiple files changed in it? they are the same fix
<Riddell> seaLne: yes
<nixternal> Riddell: i am in the process of doing some bug triage and have come across some bugs assigned to you that havent' been commented on in a few months or the application involved is obsolete. do you have special plans for thos bugs, or is it ok to close them due to them being old?
<seaLne> thought so, thanks
<Hobbsee> nixternal: which ones?
<nixternal> right now im in amaroK dir for malone
<Riddell> nixternal: got numbers
<Riddell> nixternal: I'm in a bof just now, will answer when i can
<nixternal> np Riddell
<nixternal> no rush ;)
<nixternal> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amaroK/+bug/    <- a few oldies here Hobbsee
<nixternal> 23289 for instance is amaroK 1.3.1 from breezy updates
<nixternal> #23289
<nixternal> forgot ubugtu was in here
<apokryphos> great! Now I'm told the new style has been reverted in svn....
* Hobbsee looks
<apokryphos> so the old design is gonna be back :-O
<nixternal> don't you just love when that happens ;)
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: hah, great
<imbrandon> NOOOO
<imbrandon> i like the new look
<apokryphos> mainly because it's too much work for a minor release
<imbrandon> gah
<apokryphos> [14:15:52]  <leinir> The logic still needs work :)
<apokryphos> [14:15:56]  <leinir> but no worries, it'll return with a vengeance in 2.0 :
<imbrandon> not fair lol
<apokryphos> I will possibly end up sticking with 1.4.1beta1 until then :P
<imbrandon> me also
<imbrandon> ;)
<apokryphos> really bad teaser
<Hobbsee> argh, they've switched all the stuff around in LP hehe
* imbrandon hasent been to LP in days
<imbrandon> anyone know when X and kde are going to be built for edgy ? 
<jsgotangco> real soon?
<jsgotangco> =)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> jsgotangco, curious has udev install thing been fixed ?
<imbrandon> or is that waiting on the conf to end
<jsgotangco> interesting to ask, since scott just made magic today on our side but its for ltsp
<imbrandon> ahh
* apokryphos wonders why it took amarok so long to get the usability experts in
<apokryphos> more things I noticed changed, the more I discover they were a good idea (volume on bottom left, playlist actions next to filter, etc)
* Hobbsee makes a note that her login name for ftp is case sensitive!
<nixternal> lol
<imbrandon> apokryphos, haha how true, and now we got to wait till 2.0
<imbrandon> ( /me will stick with -beta1 till 2.0 probbly )
* apokryphos too, most likely
<apokryphos> we'll have to see though, who knows, they may re-revert their actions 8)
<imbrandon> ;)
<apokryphos> I hear the default icons decision was reverted too; :/
<imbrandon> hrm i thought pykde was part of python-kde3 *looks puzzled*
<apokryphos> pykde *is* python-kde
<imbrandon> hrm isnt pykde a binarly also like pyuic ? *looks even more confused now* 
<Riddell> that's kdepyuic
<Riddell> pykde is another name for python-kde
<imbrandon> gah *slaps head*
<imbrandon> thnaks
<Riddell> kwwii: "[Spec tango-icon-theme]   Definition Status: Braindump => Obsolete"
<bddebian> Hello
<Riddell> http://forge.novell.com/pipermail/powersave-devel/2006-June/000589.html  powersave future
<Hobbsee> hiya bddebian
<Hobbsee> !
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<bddebian> Find your brain? ;-)
<Hobbsee> sorta.
<Hobbsee> i've made enough stupid errors today to make me wonder about it again...
<bddebian> heh
* seaLne gets the feeling he did something wrong with his latest attempt at k3b
<Riddell> seaLne: why do you think that?
<seaLne> actually maybe not i was reading http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/k3b-0606211050/k3b_0.12.15-2ubuntu1.diff and i first thought i had applied my changes to a dirty version but i think maybe it is ok
<seaLne> diffs containing diffs are confusing to read
<Riddell> certainly are
<imbrandon> Riddell, that mentions kpowersave and using hal in kde4 but i thought all that was moving to solid instead of hal ?
<seaLne> Riddell: i'm confused about why it knows off changes to debian/changelog and debian/control ?
<Riddell> seaLne: that's the debdiff, it contains all changes to your previous upload including changes to debian/*
<seaLne> ah ok thats fine then except i forgot to name one of the patches .diff
<Riddell> 029 yes
<Riddell> have you merged the changelogs?  so the changelog contains all entries from debian and kubuntu in a sensible order?
<Riddell> Lure: http://forge.novell.com/pipermail/powersave-devel/2006-June/000589.html
<seaLne> oops forgot that
<seaLne> will fix that just now
<Riddell> seaLne: otherwise looking perfect as far as I can tell from the debdiff
<seaLne> does what i've done with debian patches seem fine?
<Lure> Riddell: just got it in my mailbox...
<Riddell> seaLne: looks excellent yes
<Lure> Riddell: it looks to me that UDS discussions have pushed this...
<apachelogger> Riddell: shouldn't we make a kopete-dev package?
<apachelogger> ...would it make sense?
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm
<seaLne> should i include changes that happened between 0.12.9 and 0.12.14? if so how as i think it would look weird mixed in with kubuntu versions as that is not really what happened?
<Riddell> apachelogger: those files have always gone in kdenetwork-dev as I remember, but we won't be able to do that now with separate packages
<Riddell> apachelogger: so yes we'll have to do that
<apachelogger> k, gonna do that
<imbrandon> !seen jpatrick
<imbrandon> grr
<Riddell> apachelogger: it'll need to Replaces: old kdenetwork-dev 
<seaLne> Riddell: also some of the changes don't apply such as we didn'thave lintian warnings in .14
<apachelogger> Riddell: shall I add a Conflictes for kdenetwork-dev as well?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, i'm thinking about asking Seveas for ubotu in here
<Riddell> apachelogger: can do
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok
<Hobbsee> night all
<lnxkde> is edgy that broken
<lnxkde> I only have to download 66MB to update to it...
<lnxkde> ?
<bddebian> It broke one of my machines :-(
<lnxkde> broke you mean by software right?
<bddebian> AYe
<lnxkde> ok..
<lnxkde> Riddell you there?
<lnxkde> Riddell you in charge of the website?
<lnxkde> kubuntu.org
<kwwii> bye all
<nixternal> lnxkde: you find a booboo on the website?
<lnxkde> ??
<lnxkde> na I just want to know how  he did it
<nixternal> ahhh...i believe it is also part of the moinmoin wiki
<nixternal> argh
<nixternal> i just wiped out my contacts ;(
<lnxkde> on what>??
<lnxkde> jabber?
<nixternal> no
<nixternal> kontact
<nixternal> i was trying to figure out why when i goto address a new email...two instances for each contact appear
<nixternal> i double clicked a little to fast and it was the 2nd click that got them ;)
<lnxkde> :(
<apokryphos> are 1.4.1 packages being made, or waiting till after the conference?
<nixternal> apokryphos: if you are referring to amaroK, yes, somebody has been packaging it around here
<imbrandon> apokryphos, i made some already ( need a little more love ) but are ready for testing
<imbrandon> if your using the kde 3.5.3
<imbrandon> i need to rebuild them for regular dapper without the kubuntu.org repos still though
<imbrandon> apokryphos, http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/  <-- 1.4.1-beta1
<nixternal> anyone else get double contacts in kontact address book at all?
<apokryphos> cool, thanks, I'll give it in -offtopic, some people there were interestested too
<nixternal> when i goto send an email and select from the address book, i see you people twice ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal, #kubuntu <---- is that way 
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> i will kick you
<apokryphos> new libvisual too? Interesting
<imbrandon> apokryphos, cool, yea just for the moment they will need the kubuntu.org amarok-latest deb also
<imbrandon> apokryphos, yea it requires libvisual0.4 now
<freeflying-g4> imbrandon: why don't you add the amarok-gstreamer  :)
<imbrandon> freeflying-g4, just dident get arround to it yet, i will toy with it tonight 
<imbrandon> but gstreamer is the suxor you know ;)
<imbrandon> xine <3 ;)
<freeflying-g4> imbrandon: heh
<imbrandon> but yea freeflying-g4 i'll get it updated when i rebuild it tonight
<freeflying-g4> imbrandon: nice
* apokryphos wonders what new changes are in new libvisual, and checks
<imbrandon> apokryphos, also i forgot to put the "replaces" in the debian/control for libvisual0.4 so you might have to purge libvisual0.2 first before , but like i said those still need a little love, i'll be rebuilding them tonight sometime
<apokryphos> alrighty, please let me know and I'll try a test :)
<imbrandon> ok will do
<crimsun> eh? we have libvisual0.4 now?
<crimsun> imbrandon: ick, versioning...
<crimsun> imbrandon: if you're going to build against dapper proper and not kubuntu.org, I recommend you use the ugliest version string possible that will still upgrade properly, like 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4.0~1.4.1beta1imbrandon1
<imbrandon> heh ok crimsun
<imbrandon> yea not a bad idea probbly
<crimsun> (since any security or updates will be at least 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4.1)
<crimsun> (and 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4.0 won't be used, but 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4.0~1.4.1beta1imbrandon1 is still greater than 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4)
<imbrandon> right
<crimsun> same for libvisual, 0.4.0-0ubuntu0~imbrandon1
<crimsun> of course you're free to do as you wish...
<imbrandon> no i totaly see what your saying
<imbrandon> i'll do that when i rebuild tonight
<imbrandon> as there will probbly be some other deps too ( excalubur etc )
<imbrandon> and whom knows with gstreamer lol ( kicks freeflying )
<crimsun> oh, GSt is back in 1.4.1?
<crimsun> might have to reinstall amarok then
<imbrandon> not yet, but freeflying ask me to build it with gst support
<imbrandon> its possible just been turned off
<imbrandon> trying to get distcc working with debuild atm so it dosent take me 2+ hours tom rebuild each time
<imbrandon> lol
<DaSkreech> Does any one have 1) a OSCAR protocol account and 2) Kopete 0.12
<andred> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> andred: can you login ?
<andred> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> and stay logged in?
<andred> yes, no issues so far
<andred> neither on icq or on aim
<DaSkreech> What the blazes is wrong then?
<DaSkreech> on 0.11 I couldn't login at all and trying to stop them from logging in would crash Kopete
<DaSkreech> Now on 0.12 they login and as soon as they get the buddy list they log back out
<DaSkreech> at least they stopped crashing Kopete
<DaSkreech> maybe 0.13 will have them log in for a minute :)
<MidMark> Riddell: I think have to reopen bug #39444 just reported by me
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39444 in kde-guidance "Changing an user's password can change another password for a different user" [High,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39444
<MidMark> someone can confirm?
<MidMark> see my last comment
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-22
<MidMark> it's a bit different bug, but anyway I think for similar reasons
<MidMark> sebas make the patch... someone have to confirm
<allee> Riddell: aseigo is at paris too, right?  feel free to point him to 'http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=125696'.  AFAIK he likes interesting problems ;)
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 125696 in general "digikam does not connect to USB camera with libgphoto-2.1.99" [Normal,New]  
<imbrandon> Riddell, ping
<imbrandon> apokryphos, ping
<nixternal> riddell is passed out for the next 7 hours ;)
<allee> nixternal: he's allowed to sleep?  ts ts ts ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> well..i had somebody believing he was a bot
<nixternal> so you never know :)
<nixternal> those pictures could be of sony testing robots...they just made it look like the infamous Jonathan Riddell ;)
<allee> heh
<imbrandon> well i gave amarok-1.4.1beta1 some love if anyone wants to poke at it ( my key is in pubkey.html ) http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/
<imbrandon> i'm off to take a nap
<Hobbsee> hi all
<mornfall> morning
<Hobbsee> morning mornfall
<Hobbsee> !
<mornfall> :)
<pygi> Hey hey
<mornfall> Mortal Love -- All The Beauty
<Hobbsee> hi pygi 
<Hobbsee> hi raphink 
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<raphink> hi jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> good monring
<mornfall> *yawn*
<raphink> hi mornfall
<Hobbsee> mornfall: would you like some icecubes down your back too?
<raphink> how can someone who is away join a place?
<Hobbsee> raphink: very long arms :P
<raphink> hehe
<Hobbsee> besides, some people think i'm in paris, for some reason.
<raphink> you're not?
<raphink> ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yes, unless i've been suddenly packed up in a squitcase and moved without my knowledge
<Hobbsee> hmmmm...a squitcase...
<raphink> ah
<Hobbsee> raphink: i've met people that stubborn before.  they're darn annoying.  and its' certainly possible.  and the person in question sounds like a woman, i'm afraid to say.
<raphink> no but really
<raphink> I mean I'm pretty sure this guy has done nothing in open-source ever
<raphink> and bugging us with that
<Hobbsee> googled the nick yet?  yeah, i know
<raphink> when ubuntu is one of the few projects who respects the GPL 
<raphink> this is stupid
<raphink> he should bother RedHat instead :p
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> actually, the devs would all be up and awake by now.  they could all jump on him if they really wanted.
<raphink> now I'm bored with that guy
<raphink> he is ridiculous
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> raphink: who maintains the ubuntu website anyway?
<mornfall> wibble
<mornfall> Pink Floyid -- Learning to Fly
<mornfall> Floyd, too
<Riddell> mornfall: are you going to write up adept-usability into a spec?
<mornfall> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> mornfall: when?
<Riddell> do we need more discussion?
<mornfall> from blog: I'll write down more later, i have to write down a spec for this before Riddell eats me :)). :-))
<Riddell> yes, I am feeling hungry today :)
<Riddell> mornfall: does "channel support" mean the commercial files that will be in app-install-data?
<mornfall> not quite
<mornfall> i have to guess my wiki password
<Riddell> it's your launchpad account
<Riddell> use your launchpad e-mail as username
<mornfall> finally
<Riddell> mornfall: what does it mean then?
<Riddell> mornfall: supporting canonical's proprietry software archives will probably be needed by canonical
<imbrandon> Riddell, got amarok all done and copiled against a clean dapper with only main ready for when you get back from paris ;)
<imbrandon> compiled*
<Riddell> imbrandon: cool
<imbrandon> just for _MY_ upload i versioned them -0imbrandon1 so that the few people that have tested it for me wont have upgrade issues when / if it hits kubuntu.org ( as -0imbrandon1 < -0ubuntu0.1 i am told )
<Riddell> yes it is, good idea
<imbrandon> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/
* imbrandon looks up the info on making a true pool repo instead of the current apt-ftp way he has it
<mornfall> imbrandon: use dpkg --compare-versions :)
<mornfall> when you are not sure
<Riddell> && echo $?
<imbrandon> mornfall, cool thanks dident knwo about that
<mornfall> also, -0anything1 < -1anything1 :-)
<mornfall> that's why you put the 0 before anything
<imbrandon> yea i was more worried about the -0i and -0u
<imbrandon> becouse when riddell puts them on kubuntu.org traditionaly he has them versioned -0ubuntu0.1
<mornfall> you don't have to make it -0u
<mornfall> -1ubuntu is just as fine
<Riddell> mornfall: the -0 is usually for debian though
<Riddell> so if it's not yet in debian we use -0
<Riddell> anyone seen _Sime?
<imbrandon> not lately
<Riddell> I've no idea when he's expected to arrive
<Riddell> imbrandon: I ment in Paris
<imbrandon> ( late 6 hours )
<imbrandon> oh ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> mornfall, thanks for the --compare-versions though dident know about that ( still lots to learn )
<mornfall> you are all complicated :p
<mornfall> yeah, you have this being a fork of debian problem
<imbrandon> hehe
<Riddell> ** kubuntu-kiosk-profiles at 16:00
<Riddell> ** kubuntu-accessibility at 17:00
<mornfall> oh, kiosk profiles
<imbrandon> also Riddell is there a way to overide the kds for the contect browser style ? the default kubuntu one is unuseable in amarok1.4.1 ?
<imbrandon> *without also putting a kds deb in the repo* that would be bad i think
<Riddell> for the what?
<imbrandon> context browser style
<imbrandon> in 1.4.1 the contect broswer is horzontal not vertical 
<imbrandon> like in 1.4.0
<imbrandon> a
<imbrandon> context*
<Riddell> and what breaks it in k-d-s?
<Riddell> oh, the kubuntu theme
<imbrandon> yea
<Riddell> hmm, tricky
<imbrandon> yea that might just have to be a quark in the "beta" for buntu users
<imbrandon> *thinks*
<imbrandon> thats the ONLY thing we have noticed though ( me and nixternal and hobbsee and linuxmonkey and snake all running it as a test )
<Riddell> you could include a postinst script that checks the version of k-d-s and if it's the dapper vesion runs sed on the amarok file to remove the kubuntu theme
<imbrandon> hrm yea , good idea
<Riddell> well, not that good but good enough
<imbrandon> heheh we good enough without having to do a special kds ;)
<imbrandon> or is the context browser theme seperate somehow ? i guess i could just take the current one and flip it horozontal
<imbrandon> if its a sep deb
<imbrandon> or is it just included in like kubuntu-artwork
<Riddell> it's in k-d-s
<imbrandon> ahh ok , nm
<Riddell> it's not worth fixing for dapper
<imbrandon> right right
<imbrandon> well considering that in #amarok they said that the old style of context broswer got reverted in SVN anyhow and wont be back till 2.0
<imbrandon> it wouldnt make much sence to cahnge it then change it back anyhow
<imbrandon> ( they noted its great they just thought it was too much for a point release )
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> so 1.4.1 final most likely wont have a problem with the curernt theme
<mornfall> Riddell: maybe you can check the adept-usability spec and point out missing stuff :)
<mornfall> i know there are missing sections
<mornfall> and design is incomplete
<mornfall> but stuff up to design probably need some sort of review :)
<Riddell> mornfall: ok, will do in a few minutes
<mornfall> great, thanks
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell and mornfall 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: bot has access control now - i doubt you're on that list.
<Riddell> evening Hobbsee 
<Riddell> Hobbsee: bah
<Riddell> Hobbsee: could you put the kopete url for kopete?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: er, which is?
<Hobbsee> you should be put on that access list, too
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, kopete.kde.org
<imbrandon> heh
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete
<imbrandon> Riddell / Hobbsee is that the latest 0.12 atm ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: /msg ubotu %register Riddell anypassword
<mornfall> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: not a clue
<Riddell> imbrandon: it's 0.12, it's not the latest packaging
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> thats what i was wondering were the latest package resides
<Hobbsee> Riddell: try adding now
<Riddell> groovy, sorted
<Riddell> thanks Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> ah, i do have the power to add people!
<Hobbsee> this bot is damned confusing!
<Riddell> bost are
<Riddell> bots
* Hobbsee 's brain explodes
<Hobbsee> it's not that it's complicated, but the terminology is rather dodgy.
<Hobbsee> er, s/rather dodgy/damn confusing!
<nixternal> moin
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the way to operate the bot - you can use !tell user about foo, !foo > user, !foo, etc...
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: all on the mailing list ;-)
<Hobbsee> and there are a whole lot of aliases
<apokryphos> and documented on wiki.kubuntu.org/UbotuUsage
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: yeah, but with the amount of email Riddell gets, i doubt he reads an IRC op mailing list :P
<Riddell> hell no
* imbrandon is on the op team and dident know about the mainline list , oops
<apokryphos> I just meant for you, Hobbsee -- the terminology can be tricky if you don't know it
<apokryphos> imbrandon: I discovered it not too long ago, too 8)
<nixternal> imbrandon don't feel bad..i get most of the "non high volume" lists...i have yet to see an irc team email fly ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: :)
<Hobbsee> dont tell me i finally got something right!
<apokryphos> imbrandon: ubuntu-irc, if you want to join
<imbrandon> apokryphos, yea i will after lunch ( just learned about the ubotu changes and the op chan too LOL )
* imbrandon is behind sometimes
<apokryphos> heh =)
<Hobbsee> hehe - yes, we see them.  it's useful, and it meant that i knew that Riddell was attempting to add to the bot :P
<apokryphos> the new bot is an awful lot better, so it's great stuff, yeah.
<apokryphos> imbrandon: I'll add you as an editor now, too.
<apokryphos> imbrandon: but you'll have to register with him first :P /msg ubotu register name password
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: why arent all members added as editors yet?  or are they, but arent shown?
<imbrandon> apokryphos, ok
<Hobbsee> hi kwwii 
<kwwii> hi Hobbsee
<pygi> kwwii, :)
<kwwii> hi pygi
<nixternal> moin moin everyone ;)
<pygi> hi hi
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: we're just doing it on a ask and you'll probably be added, basis.
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: right
<kwwii> pygi: I have done some work on the interface for bzr....sometime next week (after I get back home) we should discuss what I have done so far
<pygi> kwwii, that's fine ,no worries :)
<kwwii> cool :-)
<pygi> have you contacted that guy who wanted to help you with oxygen perhaps? :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, from #kubuntu : [06:04]  <Emess> http://kubuntu.org/images/kubuntu-mug.jpg <--can i buy this mug somewhere?
<apokryphos> that's from Riddell's blog :P
<nixternal> kubuntu.de imbrandon
<Riddell> as nixternal says
<nixternal> or if they ever get a LinuxTag around us imbrandon we might get one there ;)
<nixternal> as a matter of fact..im going to LinuxDays at our local college today
<kwwii> pygi: to be honest, I completely forgot about that
<kwwii> pygi: I have been somewhat busy lately :-(
<pygi> kwwii, oki, doesn't matter then
<nixternal> I have about 50 Ubuntu/Kubuntu CD's im taking
<pygi> yup, I know you was busy :-/
<apokryphos> Riddell: why isn't some kubuntu stuff added to the ubuntu shop?
<mornfall> --> lunch
* kwwii follows mornfall's lead
* imbrandon follows mornfall and kwwii brb
<Riddell> apokryphos: ubuntu shop is just a crappy cafepress thing no?
<nixternal> yup
<apokryphos> yeah, but come on, cafepress isn't that bad 8)
<nixternal> ya it is..i have gotten stuff from them in the past
* apokryphos wishes kde had a shop
<nixternal> they are way to expensive..plus i don't see the need for Kubuntu g-strings
<apokryphos> heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: NFI @ the latest kopete package.  do we have one source, or two, or what?  i thought there was only one, but i've got no idea what apachelogger was doing, and i have a suspicion that he ignored freeflying and my work, and redebianized kopete 0.12.
* apokryphos saw a picture of aseigo with a g-string the other day :O
<apokryphos> (don't worry, he had trousers on too)
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: TMI!
<nixternal> haha
* Hobbsee doesnt want to know that :P
<apokryphos> don't worry, it had the KDE logo
<nixternal> give um a yellow card Hobbsee ;)
<imbrandon> hahah Hobbsee thats whay i was worried about too , thus my asking
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i'll look into it more after lunch
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i think apachelogger took the changes that i wanted, but i've got no idea what state the package is in now, or where it is.  i've got a suspicion that it is two, because i was the original debianizer, and somehow it had been changed so i wasnt.
<Riddell> mornfall: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageManager
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea i noticed
<Hobbsee> oh i dont know.  but i sure wish people would actually tell each other what they were doing, before they go and nick the semi done version, and work on it - at least an email notification or something to say "this is what it was and this is now what it is" would be nice!
<imbrandon> right right hopefully lp brz will help with that some
<nixternal> word of the wise...don't allow flickr images to show "ALL" on a website...i guess i had nudey pics come across the family website last night
<apokryphos> Mark has downloaded a .deb and wants to install it, but there's no application to do this in kubuntu. <--- right-click -> kubuntu package menu -> install?
<Hobbsee> mind you, collaborating like that is still less stupid than all separate people doing separate packages for it - but only just
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: yeah, that was working, probably still is, no idea why they dont have that listed.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee,  is the stuff on ~riddell got my your and freeflying changes ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: NFI, i'd have to grab the source and check
<imbrandon> Riddell, said ther is a new package somewhere ( assuming apachelogger )
<Hobbsee> my changes included a dep of jasper-runtime i think - something like that
<nixternal> imbrandon speaking of Kubuntu items like the mug...there is a lady my old man uses to have his company logo's embroidered onto shirts...she is awesome and cheap...so im going to find some good polo's maybe when i get time and ahve her make me a couple
<apokryphos> goals on that page look really good; it'd be nice to have that stuff in
<Riddell> mornfall: see comments https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/adept-usability
<Hobbsee> hah.  which cruel parent names their kid maisie?  :P
<apokryphos> and, is smart going to be used for the adept quick install (as in gnome-app-install)? What's going to happen on that regard?
<nixternal> alright, gotta get ready to go spread the Kubuntu ;)   talk to you all later!!!   have a good day everyone!
<apokryphos> see ya
<Hobbsee> bye nixternal!
<Riddell> imbrandon: it's the latest one that apachelogger had made when I packaged it, it includes changes from you and Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> right, cool
<imbrandon> k
* Hobbsee kicks kmail.  work you silly thing!
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> stupid program.  crashes when it tries to get my mail.
<Hobbsee> http://pastebin.ca/69000
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: what do you get if you run kmail from the command line?
<mornfall> apokryphos: no
<apokryphos> mornfall: is smart going to be used at all in kubuntu?
* apokryphos is interested on how exactly it'll be implemented to get biarch going
<apokryphos> perhaps i should search the wiki :P
<mornfall> apokryphos: no :-)
* apokryphos listens
<mornfall> no for "used at all"
<imbrandon> hrm yesterday at the Smart BOF they mentioned it will be used in edgy
* apokryphos is a little lost
<mornfall> edgy ubuntu
<mornfall> sure
<apokryphos> aha, wiki, excellent
<mornfall> i'm not interested
<apokryphos> mornfall: well that's what I'm talking about of course :)
<mornfall> so unless Riddell drops me, adept will continue the set course
<apokryphos> apt is still to be *the* package manager in edgy
<apokryphos> and hence so would adept 8)
<mornfall> it will stay that way for ever :] 
<apokryphos> probably
<mornfall> well
<mornfall> unless you volunteer to rewrite adept in python using smart
<mornfall> good luck with that :)
<mornfall> who was the person with the python-based notifier? :)
<apokryphos> cool, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager has a lot of info
<apokryphos> interesting, biarch compatibility isn't mentioned on there and I thought it was the main reason for using smart =)
<mornfall> where you got that idea?
<mornfall> there's at least apt-rpm that supports biarch
<mornfall> also
<mornfall> it should be noted that biarch is so useless
<apokryphos> I know, but apt-rpm isn't great
<mornfall> noone cares :)
<apokryphos> I got the idea from mark's original post to the mailing list
<Lathiat> why is it useless?
<apokryphos> and.........no, biarch isn't useless
<mornfall> whatever
<mornfall> it is
<Lathiat> the ability to packaged install 32bit versions of software on a mainly 64bit system would be usefull to me numerous occasions now
<apokryphos> care to enlighten us? 
<apokryphos> Lathiat: exactly
<mornfall> eventually, amd64 will unscrew theier architecture and it'll be useless again
<apokryphos> hah
<mornfall> s/64//
<Lathiat> mornfall: how so?
<apokryphos> ok, sure
<mornfall> well, it's still useless for 95+% of cases
<imbrandon> how is amd screwed the arch ?
<apokryphos> so what? It still leaves that 5% which is very annoying at times
<mornfall> the 5% can live with chrooting
<Lathiat> also its not just amd
<apokryphos> hell no
<Lathiat> iirc its usefull for sparc & powerpc too
* imbrandon loves his amd64 and to install 32bit userland apps would be great
<apokryphos> chroot is hardly an alternative
<Lathiat> ugh no chrotting is ugliest shit in the world
<Lathiat> and is just a patch aroudn the fact the chroot can be installed on the overall system
<mornfall> it's much more elegant than biarch
<mornfall> really
<Lathiat> = biarch!
<imbrandon> yea ppc64 and ppc32
<apokryphos> :/
<apokryphos> and really, other distros had biarch quite some time ago. Ubuntu/Debian really need to catch up 8)
<mornfall> biarch means this ugly as shit workaround for not being able to have multiple versions of an so
<mornfall> lib64? for fucks sacke
<apokryphos> so what?
<mornfall> it couldn't be more obivous special-case workaround
<mornfall> sake*
<imbrandon> mornfall, chroot is a pita for 90% of people , this is a "user friendly" distro ;)
<apokryphos> looks very nice and tidy to me
<apokryphos> exactly
<mornfall> imbrandon: plain users don't mix 64b and 32b software
<Lathiat> yes they do
<Lathiat> firefox is a very popualr example
<Lathiat> becaue flash etc arent 64bit
<apokryphos> want flash to be able to work with flash+konqueror already? Not a problem
<Lathiat> plsu there are a number of apps that fail to work properly on 64bit
<imbrandon> mornfall, plain uses SHOULD use a 64bit kernel and all 32bit userland stuff with the EXCEPTION being 64bit userland
<mornfall> Lathiat: ahem -- proprietary software? i absolutely don't care
<Lathiat> the netflow collector software i use at work for example
<apokryphos> see a nice package for ubuntu but the user (as a lot) didn't package it for amd64? Again, not a problem
<Lathiat> which is free software
<apokryphos> wine etc too
<Lathiat> mornfall: just because you dont care, doesnt mean no one else does
<Lathiat> so you should rephrase your opinion to
<Lathiat> "biach is useless to me"
<Lathiat> :)
<mornfall> Lathiat: oh, it means that i won't implement it :)
<Lathiat> also i lack the ability to spell
<mornfall> which in turn means unless someone else implements it, it won't exist
<mornfall> easy :
<mornfall> :-)
<apokryphos> ubuntu said it'd  be implemented through smart, anyhow
<mornfall> feel free to rewrite all apt-based software
<mornfall> noone is stopping you, really
<apokryphos> some people are working on the problems
<apokryphos> (see the wiki page)
<mornfall> well, that includes adept
<Lathiat> well id ont know aythign about smart
<apokryphos> jdub & co.
<Lathiat> i thought it was being worked on to make it work in apt?
<mornfall> hahaha, jdub
<mornfall> great
<apokryphos> Lathiat: it's a very nice package manager :)
<Lathiat> and dpkg
<apokryphos> Lathiat: it works with apt just fine
<Hobbsee> hi again all
<apokryphos> wb Hobbsee
<imbrandon> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> thanks, what'd i miss?
* Hobbsee had everything freeze.
<mornfall> Hobbsee: small flamewar
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: discussing the credibility of biarch/smart 
<Lathiat> Hobbsee: bickering abotyu biarch :)
<mornfall> see, the real-world usecases for biarch are limited to proprietary software? come on
<Hobbsee> oh darn!  flamewars are fun!
<mornfall> you don't seriously think i should devote one hour to that
<Hobbsee> ...to read and laugh at
<apokryphos> mornfall: no, they're not. See the other example I gave.
<Lathiat> no its not, it is however, a use
<apokryphos> and wine is also 32bit
<Lathiat> and one that is important to other people, unfortunately
<mornfall> wine, great, another "important" usecase
<apokryphos> I don't use it, but an awful lot of people do
<mornfall> just run 32bit system... really
<apokryphos> because it doesn't affect you, doesn't mean it doesn't affect others 8)
<apokryphos> no, if I wanted a 32bit system I'd get a 32bit processor
<Lathiat> but its not optimized!111one1
<mornfall> apokryphos: bs
<apokryphos> Interesting, though; the move to smart appears that it'll go further than I thought
<apokryphos> "We need to evaluate how to make a migration from apt to smart possible and painless and what features/changes are required to make smart the first-class package manager for Ubuntu."
<mornfall> "move"?
<mornfall> what mvo said: apt will stick around for long
<mornfall> that's all i care about
<mornfall> you can go and bitch about smart as much as you want
<mornfall> unless you actually write the kde parts that are missing, there is no point
* Lathiat isn't bitching about smart, i really dont care for it at present
<apokryphos> I'm not bitching about it, I'm echoing its praises. And really, ignoring that it has these is just silly
<apokryphos> I love apt too, but smart evidently has some things over it
<apokryphos> (and visa versa)
<mornfall> see
* apokryphos is still holding out for smart build-dep
<mornfall> i could probably repeat
<mornfall> that i don't care
<mornfall> about biarch
<mornfall> at all
<mornfall> so telling me that i shouldn't ignore the fact smart does biarch
<mornfall> is sort of pointless
<mornfall> right?
<apokryphos> key is that *you* don't care about biarch; many others obviously do
<mornfall> that's their problem
<apokryphos> and it has more than just biarch
<mornfall> you didn't mention anything :)
<apokryphos> "smarter" algorithms, but I'll leave that to you to argue with them about; I don't know, but its one of its claims
* Hobbsee goes to read the rest of the flame war.
<apokryphos> "Smart has a very clean architecture and is used by many other distributions already. It has the potential to become the de-facto standard as a package manager."
<Hobbsee> gee, was the GPL one not enough today guys??
<imbrandon> haha
<mornfall> *sigh*
<mornfall> you know what
<mornfall> at this rate, i will just leave you with smart
<apokryphos> imbrandon: this is Ubuntu, inherently APT users who are saying this
<mornfall> and forget about adept
<apokryphos> not smart
<imbrandon> apokryphos, cool
<imbrandon> mornfall, why thats not a good attitude
<mornfall> this "smart is going to take over world, give up" blah blah is not very encouraging
<apokryphos> I'm not saying that, and APT is definitely in for Edgy and for still quite some time
<mornfall> you are
<apokryphos> it could come out on top, I don't know
<apokryphos> mornfall: no, I'm saying that it's not totally lame, and it has a few very nice things
<mornfall> i can read for myself, thanks
<apokryphos> cool
<mornfall> not
<apokryphos> Ubuntu's fascination with it is possibly also down to Mark's love for python, don't worry
<imbrandon> mornfall, no we were basicly asking about how smart and adept were going to co-exist since its obviously going to be in edgy along side apt, you go defensive and basicicly said that if it dosent matter to you you dont give a **** , and that to me sucks becouse its about the community not what mornfall wants , this is a user frendly distro
<mornfall> well, basically, this whole flame just reduced my motivation to work on adept to roughly 0
<apokryphos> why? Adept is wonderful :)
<apokryphos> and APT is hardly dead or dying
<imbrandon> exactly apokryphos , adept is good enough atm 
<mornfall> imbrandon: i don't care about community that doesn't care about me
<mornfall> why should i?
<apokryphos> and surely if you believed what we were arguing mornfall you wouldn't reach that conclusion :P
<apokryphos> we care very much, as I said, adept is wonderful =)
<hunger> imbradon: Now that is motivating: "You are working on a good enough tool" :-)
<apokryphos> it's a blessing to have an actual KDE alternative to APT, and it'll be in Ubuntu f or long
<mornfall> well, smart is a fatal threat for adept
<imbrandon> mornfall, how do you think they dont care about you? becouse of a few idiots that flame you in bug reports ? bah EVERY project gets that , look at ubuntu its self
<apokryphos> s/alternative/front-end/
* hunger admits to never having used adept properly.
<imbrandon> mornfall, no i think smart and adept can co-exist from what i've read
<mornfall> imbrandon: not really
<apokryphos> all plans on smart seem very vague to me
<apokryphos> but they are working on using it (it's being used in gnome-app-install), but really don't know
<mornfall> well, basically, the more support smart gets the more hopeless the future for adept
<apokryphos> it seemed like "just an idea" in the mailing list, but who knows
<mornfall> because ubuntu will be pushing hard to unify management
<mornfall> they already are
<mornfall> you probably don't feel it
<mornfall> i do
<mornfall> i had this flame with a guy who thinks i should just draw dialogs for their python code
<mornfall> intsead of working on adept
<apokryphos> :/
<imbrandon> so why not adapt adept to fit into that picture mornfall thats my thoughts
<mornfall> imbrandon: because it is totally impossible
<mornfall> you can't use smart in c++
<mornfall> at all
<mornfall> you would have to rewrite everything in python
<apokryphos> yeah, you'd need to bring in pykde
<mornfall> which is basically rm -rf adept
<imbrandon> bah yes you can , there are c++ python interfaces
<mornfall> imbrandon: you don't understand it at all
<mornfall> adept has very deep roots
<apokryphos> mornfall: for there to be no adept there'd have to be no apt, even if ubuntu wanted that to happen it'd take a very long time
<imbrandon> mornfall, maybe not but i do know what i heard in the disscussion of the smart BOF and they spoke of just that ( adept being c++ )
<mornfall> apokryphos: no, it can be easily ruled out by someone throwing together a quick smart qt frontend and saying "here, you will use this"
<apokryphos> we can't really speculate 
<apokryphos> I see this a lot like the case of kde moving to scons for kde 4
<apokryphos> great idea, might be good, might not be
<mornfall> it's all just plain depressing
<apokryphos> :(
<mornfall> i spent nontrivial amount of time working on adept
<apokryphos> I really don't think it needs to be
<apokryphos> indeed
<mornfall> it's not easy to throw it out
<apokryphos> I don't think you'll have to 
<mornfall> not too long ago you basically suggested it
<mornfall> you probably didn't know
<apokryphos> I didn't say it'd be thrown away, I just said smart'd be adapted into ubuntu
<apokryphos> and they'll see how things go
<apokryphos> (just like scons in kde 4)
<apokryphos> either way; I hope they do what's actually best for Ubuntu, and I'm not sure (obviously it'd be ridiculous to suggest I was qualified enough to say) what is
<mornfall> note Ubuntu
<mornfall> not Kubuntu
<mornfall> kubuntu is a second class citizen
<apokryphos> I include Kubuntu with ubuntu
<Hobbsee> s/Ubuntu/K&U&edu&Xbuntu
<apokryphos> I get that feeling sometimes, but mainly in the past
<apokryphos> these days I see better things in scope
<mornfall> i get very real feeling here, now
<apokryphos> as of late things have been looking good, Kubuntu-side
<apokryphos> shipit, kubuntu bounties, etc
<apokryphos> I have no idea what Canonical's long-term plan is, but possibly that plan doesn't involve Canonical itself :D
<apokryphos> very interesting discussion the other day on what the plan really is, as Canonical is apparently losing a lot of money, fast
<apokryphos> shipit for Breezy was estimated at $10 million, I think
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: it is?  ouch.
<apokryphos> suffice it to say it'd be a lot mroe dapper-time round
<imbrandon> right and even more with edgy ....... *thinks that the word is out now and shipit should charge atleaste shipping and cd media costs , $9.99 usd ?*
<apokryphos> the whole idea of shipit is that it's free, though
<apokryphos> and it doesn't seem to me like they plan on cutting back on anything, even
<apokryphos> so just what are they going to do :D
<imbrandon> true and amazon sells dapper now ( and keeps the money ;| )
<mornfall> ohwell, internet walked away
<imbrandon> ?
* Hobbsee wasnt aware that the internet had grown legs.
<mornfall> come on
<mornfall> stop being annoying
<Hobbsee> sorry, i'll try to stop joking around.  i didnt understand your statement though
<apokryphos> mornfall: is adept used much in debian?
<mornfall> don't think
* mornfall checks with popcon
<apokryphos> odd, I'd always use it over synaptic these days
<mornfall> you haven't seen the much faster development version :p
<mornfall> but anyway
<mornfall> 130 installations of adept
<mornfall> from popcon
<mornfall> 5500 for synaptic
<mornfall> so you get the idea
<Hobbsee> you can track that?  neat!
<apokryphos> eek
<apokryphos> I guess those old fogies are more used to it
<mornfall> Hobbsee: only for the people who let system submit the data
<Hobbsee> mornfall: ah okay, which is likely not many
<mornfall> yeah, about 13k submissions
<apokryphos> there's something on ubuntuf or that too
<mornfall> true, popcon.ubuntu.com
<mornfall> synaptic 762, adept 195
<apokryphos> powerpc.......10 heh
<apokryphos> interesting
<mornfall> amd64 -- see, noone cares :)
<apokryphos> bleh :P
<apokryphos> mornfall: re: development version -- on svn somewhere?
<mornfall> apokryphos: nope, my harddrive only
<mornfall> no point in svn-ing, noone is able to compile it
<mornfall> i mean, you need libept from svn and probably tagcoll from svn and everything
<apokryphos> ah
<mornfall> 116 for kubuntu-desktop
<mornfall> hah
<mornfall> adept has more installations
<apokryphos> :P
<mornfall> but ubuntu-dekstop has >400
<apokryphos> ubuntu-desktop users install it, that's why
<apokryphos> *ubuntu users
<mornfall> heh, you wish :)
<apokryphos> (ubuntu-desktop, that is, I mean)
<apokryphos> i.e. to upgrade etc
<Hobbsee> ubuntu's more popular than kubuntu anyway.  so?
<Hobbsee> we only have to get all of the kde section right - they can deal with universe, etc
<apokryphos> yeah, as I say, it makes for an interesting combination. Being on a distro where the actual most popular distro is the underdog
<apokryphos> (in the wider GNU/Linux world)
<apokryphos> *most popular DE
<apokryphos> damn, my typing is sloppy
<mornfall> most popular DE?
<mornfall> wha?
<mornfall> :-)
<mornfall> in europe, probably
<apokryphos> kde's the most popular DE (desktop environment), but not on Ubuntu
<apokryphos> everywhere, I'd say
<apokryphos> LinuxQuestions polls... KDE users tripled GNOME users
<mornfall> well, in debian gnome is more popular
* Hobbsee wonders about the sanity of debian users.
<apokryphos> it'd be just as interesting there, then :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it's bause of the non free history
<Riddell> because
<Hobbsee> actually, i know of a way to make gnome certainly less popular.  
<Hobbsee> urgh, i'd forgotten, would have stayed to be forgotten :P
<Hobbsee> *prefered that to have stayed forgotten
<apokryphos> I had an interesting discussion recently about controversy in debian; weird stuff. 
<mornfall> The Gathering -- Analog Park
<apokryphos> Riddell: non-free history? Debian?
<mornfall> apokryphos: KDE
<apokryphos> oh right, yeah
<Riddell> apokryphos: KDE user to be non-free, debian likes freedom
<Riddell> s/user/used/
<mornfall> it's stuck with us, yeah
<mornfall> You see the sign, it's on the road, but I think you're crazy
<apokryphos> debian used to be sponsored in the early days by GNU, I didn't know that
<apokryphos> hi haggai =)
<mornfall> many things used to be
<mornfall> some of the development are pretty ironic
<apokryphos> what like?
<mornfall> i should really unscrew development version of adept
<mornfall> but i'm not quite motivated right now
* apokryphos looks forward to it 8)
<mornfall> you know, i could release adept 2.2 in 2 weeks from now
<Riddell> mornfall: do it!
<apokryphos> do it :P
* Hobbsee wants to see it.
<mornfall> well, that assumes i fix the stuff that's broken :P
* Riddell points Hobbsee at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageManager
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_ 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did it change since you last put the link out
<Hobbsee> ?
<mornfall> Riddell: btw, the channel stuff is not same as commercial software
<Hobbsee> and for crying out loud, can we kill that annoying message about security!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mornfall> well, it may be
<mornfall> but i don't know yet :)
<mornfall> Hobbsee: what security
<Riddell> mornfall: yes, I realise that now
<Hobbsee> mornfall: the wiki.kubuntu.org dialog that always comes up when you first go there
<Riddell> mornfall: I need to talk to mvo to remind myself how it works
<mornfall> Riddell: it should work by only adding something to sources.list and updating
<Riddell> mornfall: what's the channel stuff you have in the feature plan?  that's just the new repository manager?
<mornfall> that something being described by some file
* Hobbsee was really impressed by adept when she used it to remove some kernels a couple of days ago, actually.
<mornfall> Riddell: basically, yes, and using .desktop files to describe "channels"
* Hobbsee just remembered
<Riddell> mornfall: can you put that on that spec wiki page then
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah, nice :)
<Riddell> it actually sounds not unlike the canonical commercial archive stuff but I'll see when I talk to mvo
<mornfall> i'll write it down a bit later
<mornfall> say, 10 minutes or so
* Hobbsee wonders what tags are.
<Hobbsee> well, waht they're for.
<haggai> apokryphos: hi :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: for general queries like "show me all KDE games"
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah, right
<apokryphos> debtags? Good for filtering
<apokryphos> http://wiki.debian.org/DebTags
<Hobbsee> like keywords or something?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea kinda , or selections
<apokryphos> they work almost just like tags for images
<imbrandon> like "compilers" or 
<imbrandon> "games" etc
* apokryphos wonders if debtags in theory could replace metapackages
<Hobbsee> ah ok, i see...
<imbrandon> apokryphos, thats kinda how yum does it with rpm tags
* Hobbsee still doesnt see the attractiveness of metapackages
<imbrandon> hey i like my meta packages ;)
<raphink> Hobbsee: metapackages make kubuntu-desktop possib
<raphink> possible
<Riddell> Hobbsee: so that an ubuntu user can install kubuntu
<apokryphos> imbrandon: most distros use some sort of tags, from what I've seen. Or make selections in some other way
<apokryphos> but metapackages seems some obscure invention by debian and used by ubuntu :P
<Hobbsee> yeah, apart from kubuntu-desktop, of course
<Hobbsee> raphink: they cant list the packages separately?  i guess not.
<imbrandon> metapackages make it nice for things like testing www-browser etc
* imbrandon decides to play with the kubuntu logo's on my iPodLinux install
<Hobbsee> mmm ok
<mornfall> metapackages suck
<mornfall> it's an impressively bad solution for grouping packages on the scale ubuntu uses it
<imbrandon> why mornfall ( not trying to start another flame , i genuinely want to know why )
* imbrandon dosent see the downside 
<mornfall> imbrandon: because if one not completely important package has problems, apt will try to uninstall the metapackage
<imbrandon> but thats just me , thats why i asked
<apokryphos> imbrandon: because it's not clear what's being installed, it doesn't make it easy to remove specific parts
* Hobbsee sees the bad side in terms of upgrading apps.
<apokryphos> and you can't filter what you want to bring in as easily
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that's true
<mornfall> for upgrades, well, it screws up the algorithm used by apt really bad
<apokryphos> if everything was in a "Selection" (as suse call it) or any such group, you can select it all, then remove what you don't want.
<mornfall> because it tries to not break anything
<mornfall> basically, apt assumes that some dependency is not satisfied, the package is "broken"
<imbrandon> apokryphos, yea i REALY like the way suse does packages selections ( but thats about all i like about suse )
<apokryphos> :)
<imbrandon> ahh mornfall ok
<seaLne> apokryphos: re kubuntu merchandise i'm am in the process of setting up a website selling (currently just tshirts) kubuntu merchandise with profits going to form bounties
<mornfall> and it prefers to remove things than to keep broken things
<imbrandon> seaLne, nice
<raphink> seaLne: good idea
<apokryphos> seaLne: nice :)
<seaLne> tshirts are ordered and will arrive in a few weeks
<mornfall> seaLne: you have an ack from trademark holder? (canonical)(
<mornfall> -(
<seaLne> yep
<mornfall> great
<apokryphos> seaLne: more profits, too, I guess, since there's no cafepress in the way?
<seaLne> and better quality tshirts
<apokryphos> cool 8)
<Tonio_> hi all ;) hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_ :)
<raphink> yop Tonio_
<mornfall> Sonata Arctica -- Brokn
<mornfall> Broken, too
<mornfall> *sigh*
<raphink> that's an old CD ;)
<raphink> 5 years or so
<raphink> isn't that on Ecliptica mornfall?
<Tonio_> yop raphink
<mornfall> Broken CDS here
<Tonio_> hard day today.....
<mornfall> but Winterheart's Guild otherwise
<mornfall> what about Velvet Darkness They Fear by Theatre of Tragedy -- '96 :-)
<mornfall> Broken CDS is 2003
<mornfall> not too lod
<mornfall> old
<Riddell> mornfall: it looks to me like adept-installer doesn't use the icons from /usr/share/app-install/icons
<mornfall> it should
<mornfall> i mean
<mornfall> let's try
<Riddell> ah, it doesn't use the .xpm icons
<mornfall> well, .xpm... it uses KIconLoader
<mornfall> IIRC
<mornfall> let's try
<mornfall> s/try/look/
<Riddell> right, so it's a problem in two places, adept doesn't do .xpm and app-install seems to include only .xpm files when it we have perfetly good .png ones in the packages
<Riddell> best place to fix that would be app-install
<Riddell> although if adept did .xpm somehow that wouldn't hurt either
<Riddell> so I need to grab mvo again and tell him to fix the icon extraction thingy
<mornfall> nah, it uses QImage
<mornfall> so it's probably qt problem :)
<mornfall> either that
<mornfall> or KResourceDir problem
<mornfall> because that's used as well to find icons
<mornfall> or the .desktop files omit the extension
<mornfall> for .xpm
<mornfall> no it doesn't
<mornfall> so dunnow
<mornfall> xpm icons are evil anyway :p
<Riddell> yes, agreed
<mornfall> if they can be made into png, great, if no, i can check what the problem is
* mornfall is fixing the dev version of adept right now
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<bddebian> Hello
<Hobbsee> hiya bddebian 
<mornfall> now i need someone who would implement this boring part for me
<Riddell> I just found two major bugs in gnome-app-install
<Riddell> and its slow as anything
<Riddell> adept-installer is so much better
<mornfall> hmm, adept-installer is really slow too :-)
<mornfall> it will hopefully improve with 2.2
<mornfall> Riddell: where are you? :)
<mornfall> simon edwards is looking for people to meet with :-)
<Riddell> mornfall: downstairs
<Riddell> where is he?
<mornfall> downstairs too :)
<mornfall> he's going to atlas now
<Riddell> ah, I spot him
<mornfall> great :)
<Riddell> he's stopped for refreshments
<mornfall> :-)
<Riddell> mndo!
<Riddell> mornfall: seen ervin?
<mndo> hi there!
<mornfall> Riddell: not lately
<mornfall> last time around lunch
<Riddell> mornfall: what's the status of adept-usability?
<mornfall> hrm, nothing new
<mornfall> i wanted to do something :)
<mornfall> the wiki hates me
<Hobbsee> mornfall: dont worry, it hates everyone.
<mornfall> it's hung
<Hobbsee> ah
<mornfall> seems i can't edit
<mornfall> oh i can now
<mornfall> weird
<mornfall> i have updated KubuntuEdgyPackageManager
<mornfall> as for the usability one, it prolly needs the sketches to be photographed -- i have no idea where they ended up
<Riddell> mornfall: you don't have them any more?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: they'll be there all night - they're keeping on arguing in circles.
<mornfall> Riddell: well, i have some of them but definitely not all
<bddebian> w00t
<mornfall> i could just draw them again
<mornfall> or even better designer it
<Riddell> mornfall: el might know, she's in atlas
<Riddell> mndo: done any qtparted stuff or still busy with uni project?
<mndo> riddell: i found that anaconda has lvm support and i am trying to see if it's is possible to reuse some off their python code on ubiquity
<bddebian>  anaconda, lvm, python, ubiquity...  It's no wonder the world calls us geeks. :-)
* mndo grins
<Riddell> mndo: in ubiquity dirctly?
<Riddell> mndo: if it's in ubiquity directly we'd just use partman
<Riddell> which actually is likely to happen
<Riddell> hi abattoir, me and aseigo were looking at your original mockups for the OEM installer, he really liked them
<abattoir> Riddell: hello! wow.... cool :D 
<abattoir> Riddell: did you get my mail?
<mndo> riddell: at thie time i still am trying to completly understand ubiquity..
<abattoir> Riddell: In case you didnt, i tried reaching Kamion through mail, to ask about the codebase, but i assume he is very busy, as i havent got any response...
<abattoir> Riddell: can you please ask him for me if you can?
<abattoir> Riddell: I also am not sure how to reach mtp, the usability person.
<abattoir> the launchpad page redirects to someone else and i suspect that is not the right person.
<Riddell> abattoir: https://launchpad.net/people/mpt
<Riddell> abattoir: I did get your e-mail, although I'm very busy at the conference and not really paying much attention to e-mail just now
<Riddell> abattoir: I'll ask kamion when he plans to work on it when I next bump into him, I can't see him in this room just now
<abattoir> Riddell: sorry, my mistake, thought it was mtp :S 
<abattoir> Riddell: no problem, i just wanted to give you an update
<abattoir> and i am working on the UI anyways, when Kamion finishes, i'll modify/change it appropriately...
<abattoir> anyway, i think i have an idea of how it is going to be, looking at the original oem-config and ubiquity :) 
<abattoir> Riddell: and... thank you :)
<Hobbsee> night all
<bddebian> See ya Hobbsee
<theine> Is there any chance that we'll see kopete 0.12 packages at http://kubuntu.org/packages?
<Riddell> theine: no, I'll upload them to edgy next week and we'll get backports
<theine> Riddell: Nice
<theine> Riddell: Will you enable the experimental jingle support by any chance?
<Riddell> theine: I'll need to look at the package and whether it is sane to do so
<Riddell> it would need jingle in main
<theine> Riddell: Ah, yes, and also ortp 0.7.1
<Riddell> apachelogger was doing the packaging
<theine> Riddell: But still, having a deb-src for kopete 0.12 is great
<apachelogger> only ortp 0.7.1
<apachelogger> jingle is builtin afaik
<apachelogger> though really no idea howto get ortp in a proper way without effecting the current libortp (which might be needed by some stuff)
<theine> apachelogger: and that could be added to the repos as libortp1 (which currenlty doesn't exist) I guess?
<theine> apachelogger: ah, ok
<apachelogger> well, no idea whether the libs will conflict - naming of the files I mean
<apachelogger> currently working on getting a kopete-dev built properly ;-)
<apachelogger> but now I'm cutting the paperboard for my Kay :D http://picasaweb.google.com/apachelogger/KDEEverywhereMalta
* mndo brb..
<Tonio_> toma: ping ?
<toma> tonio has left the building?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-23
<MidMark> Riddell and sebas: reopen bug #39444 definitely not fixed well
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39444 in kde-guidance "Changing an user's password can change another password for a different user" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39444
<MidMark> see last two comments, they are two different cases
<Hobbsee> morning all
<jjesse> morning Hobbsee :)
<jjesse> its evening for me 
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse :)  how are you doing?
<jjesse> Hobbsee: doing well, missing most of the confrence stuff due to work
<Hobbsee> ah, darn!
<jjesse> yeah :(
<jjesse> how are things going there?
<jjesse> wait you aren't there are u
<crimsun> I doubt she'd be online right now if she were.
<Hobbsee> no, i'm not
<Hobbsee> hehe true
<jjesse> grin forgot
* Hobbsee has exams
<Hobbsee> jjesse: you're not the first person to forget - i had someone telling me that they were jealous of me, cos i was in paris
<Hobbsee> so i had to say...um...well...i'm not, actually...
<linuxmonkey> Hobbsee:  can always come to visit me in canada for a vacation
<linuxmonkey> :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee has no passport, but sure, send me a plane ticket :P
<freeflying|away> morning all
<linuxmonkey> no need for a passport if your in the US
<Hobbsee> crimsun: one of the paris guys *is* awake
* Hobbsee isnt in the US.
<linuxmonkey>  https://launchpad.net/people/linuxmonkey <--now laught at my hackergotchi
<linuxmonkey> Hobbsee: were are you at?
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: sydney australia
<linuxmonkey> kool koala :)
* Lathiat laughs
<crimsun> Hobbsee: sure, I'm saying I doubt /you/ would be awake.
* Hobbsee is a night person.
<Hobbsee> but yeah, it migth be getting a little late by now...
<Hobbsee> depends what was happening, too
* linuxmonkey runs away since nixternal is back
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<nixternal> hello...can you see this?
<jjesse> see you typing?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: nope
<linuxmonkey> Hobbsee: did you check out my hackergotchi
<nixternal> gahaha
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: i did
<nixternal> Lag: 110s
<nixternal> konversation is hosered on me
<Hobbsee> hah, great
<nixternal> heya Hobbsee
<nixternal> heya jjesse
<nixternal> Switching from Windows going to be a no go?
<jjesse> hiya nixternal
<jjesse> i don't know haven't read my ubuntu-doc email much as i'm on the road right now, i would still like it to be
<linuxmonkey> ive been forced to use windows at work :( but at home I havent touched windows in 4 weeks :)
<nixternal> well...the replies havn't all been positive...but I think once people fully understand it, then that will change
<jjesse> linuxmonkey: I only use kubuntu right now in a virtual machine
<nixternal> im going to put windows on a vm so i can do that "switching from windows" documentation stuff for Kubuntu
<nixternal> i believe i replied with some ideas that would be good..like if you are used to office switching to OOo or KO
<nixternal> and what not
<jjesse> nixternal: awesome
<linuxmonkey> jjesse: what do u run normally
<nixternal> gotta do my documentation since i can't code just yet ;)
<nixternal> i can do xml and docbooks though
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i'll remember that :P
<nixternal> doh
<Hobbsee> you can do the documentations for all the packages :P
<jjesse> linuxmonkey: i normally run windows for my work machine
<nixternal> i forgot the channel im in...i thought i was in -doc
<Hobbsee> as they get debianised, and put into ubuntu
<jjesse> at home i run kubuntu
<linuxmonkey> cool i cant even run a vm at work
<nixternal> Hobbsee: i am not a full fledged docteam member just yet, so i am just an aide ;)  im not full time yet LOL
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> i know that is a horrible try at an excuse
* Hobbsee shrugs
<linuxmonkey> Hobbsee: rush his application so we can keep him busy and away from the children
<nixternal> i have been playing with docbooks layout and made my own phoney help...it is funny
<jjesse> nixternal: you can still create documentation for theprograms that are missing
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> ahhh thanks jjesse for clarifying that in front of Hobbsee ;)
<Riddell> blurg
<jjesse> blurg back
<nixternal> goto sleep Riddell ;)
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell!
<jjesse> evening Riddell
<linuxmonkey> omg its Riddell , everybody hide
<Riddell> very good idea nixternal 
<Hobbsee> why arent you asleep?
<nixternal> Riddell just stumbled to the keyboard ;)
<Riddell> we just got back after circling paris for half the night
<nixternal> oh wow...quarter til 4...you will be hurting tomorrow
<nixternal> or today
<jjesse> were you up with jdub?
<Riddell> no
<linuxmonkey> Riddell: i just read you interview on behindubuntu... quite funny
<Hobbsee> oh, so that's why jdub's still up.
<nixternal> lol
<Riddell> I've not seen jdub
<jjesse> oh was just wondering cause you both are up and on irc
<nixternal> probably out with jgotangco
<jjesse> or his gf?
<linuxmonkey> lol they left jdub in the middle of paris to fend for himself
<nixternal> or ya...the gf
<nixternal> i just pictured an old cartoon of tom & jerry in france...and then jdub
<nixternal> i can't stop laughing
<linuxmonkey> lol
* Hobbsee thought that jdub was married.  doesnt the girlfriend belong to someone else?
<nixternal> hahaha
<Riddell> it's mjg59's girlfriend
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought
<Riddell> anyway, to bed I go
<Hobbsee> fiona
<Hobbsee> night Riddell, for a few more hours
<nixternal> g'nite Riddell see you in a few hours for UDS ;)
* Hobbsee cracks her whip, so Riddell beds now!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> gahaha
* linuxmonkey says to Hobbsee bring that whip when u come over :)
<nixternal> wow..look at the power of Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you could just chuck an all nighter, you know :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee isnt powerful.  much.
<crimsun> all nighters suck. I just did one.
<Hobbsee> ouch
<nixternal> i came close to one the other night..i couldnt' sleep at all
<nixternal> did maybe 2 hours of tossing and turning...got up, made coffee and bug squashed
<Hobbsee> ouchy ouchy ouch.  i think i might have to call in sick to work tonight, and i might not be typing much today...
<crimsun> d'oh
<linuxmonkey> what happened Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: dunno, my wrist is screwed and hurting (again)
<linuxmonkey> thats stinks
<Hobbsee> rather.  oh well.
<jjesse> i'm probablly going to get this adept guide written mornfall is going to have a new version :(
<nixternal> if i was your boss..im not falling for the hurt wrist technique, as teenage boys are using that excuse all over the world
* Hobbsee raises an eyebrow
<Hobbsee> um, nixternal...i'm a female :P
<nixternal> no your not..i seen the pic you sent me the other night ;)
<jjesse> yeah don't mess with sarah
<nixternal> girls are icky anyways ;)
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> that is the new coders slogan since they are getting younger and younger
<nixternal> the next big linux distro will be by a 12yo with pimples and braces and still thinks that girls are icky
<jjesse> what package do i have to have installed to use spell check in kate?
<linuxmonkey> lol
<jjesse> hmm never mind
<nixternal> jjesse: tools
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> you don't use kate for docbooks?
<Hobbsee> * nixternal has left the chat (requested by hobbsee)
<crimsun> I think we're making a grave mistake by not targeting the omgponies/barbie demographic
* nixternal walks away crying..."girls are icky"
<nixternal> ;)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: haha.  you should have seen mithandir's screenshot
<Hobbsee> a few days ago in u-devel
<nixternal> oh lord...crimsun and ponies..LOL
<Hobbsee> now *that* woudl be the people we should target, surely...
<jjesse> yeah us older developers then would probablly have to register on some list
<Hobbsee> hehe
<RadiantFire> zOmG p0n13s!
<imbrandon> *looks up* ponies ?!?
<imbrandon> hrm eventual some -devel or -motu will make a ponies theme
<imbrandon> eventualy*
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: NO PONY FOR YOU!
* imbrandon has two pinies , locked up inside his photoshop program
<RadiantFire> lol
<RadiantFire> i really want to go try and gimp up a "pony theme" now
<RadiantFire> I just had an inspiration
* Hobbsee smacks RadiantFire to get the ponies out of his system
<RadiantFire> lol
<Hobbsee> now crimsun!  look what you've started!
<linuxmonkey> oh well
* Hobbsee suddenly wonders who's on the access list.
<crimsun> hey now, I was just considering the forgotten segment of the *buntu demographic
<imbrandon> ./msg chanserv access #kubuntu-devel list
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> yeah, just checked.
<jjesse> when is the next meeting?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: 26th or so?
<Hobbsee> see /topic
<Hobbsee> 2100UTC - i think that's the last time i can do a meeting at that time.
<jjesse> i haven't had a chance to make it to one of them
<Hobbsee> jjesse: what time is that for you?
<linuxmonkey> i'll be there :) im off on mondays
<jjesse> i'm -5
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> current time?
<linuxmonkey> its 2;14AM UTC if i'm correct
<linuxmonkey> right now
<imbrandon> @time us/central
<Ubugtu> Current time in US/Central: June 22 2006, 21:15:07
<linuxmonkey> i got Local, Paris and UTC set in my Kubuntu Clock :)
<linuxmonkey> @time utc
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: June 23 2006, 02:15:58
<jjesse> @time us/eastern
<Ubugtu> Current time in US/Eastern: June 22 2006, 22:16:06
<jjesse> eastern is me :)
<linuxmonkey> @time ca/atlantic
* imbrandon looks and makes sure he is in -devel still ....
* Hobbsee has many countries set in her kubuntu clock
<Hobbsee> ah ok, so that's a decent timezone for you, you just cant make it
<jjesse> for me?  yeah just can't make it
<Hobbsee> fair enough
* Hobbsee wouldnt complain about it, but is part of the KCC, so they do tend to need me there to vote.
<Hobbsee> so a reasonably sane timezone is kinda useful - as i cant vote if i'm not awake, and if htey dont have quorum, then not a lot can happen.
<Hobbsee> breakfast time.
<freeflying|away> @schedule Shanghai
<imbrandon> crimsun / Hobbsee : http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/screenshots/ponies1.png
<nixternal> imbrandon: this is the -devel channel i thought ;)
<imbrandon> freeflying|away, that only works in -meeting
* jjesse cowers in fear
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: ^_^ 
<Hobbsee> oh dear...
* Hobbsee cringes
<Hobbsee> kwwii: would love seeing that hhee
<imbrandon> heh
<jjesse> is kwwii around?
<Hobbsee> dunno - he's signed in
<Hobbsee> can you just imagine someone demanding that to be the newest background?
<nixternal> better than bubbles
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> bubbles was the default wallpaper in win95 ;)
<imbrandon> and kde2
<jjesse> and it was ugly
<crimsun> totally needs more pink in the title bar of the window manager theme
<imbrandon> hahahah yea crimsun ;)
<RadiantFire> crimsun: zomg pon1es!
<RadiantFire> they're back
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: have you rebuild amarok-1.4.1
<imbrandon> freeflying|away, yea but no gst
<imbrandon> couldnt get it working right last night'
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: give me your archives, let more test it 
<imbrandon> freeflying|away, http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: thanks
<imbrandon> source is there too
<imbrandon> if you get it working let me know i'll rebuild it there and put up ppc and amd64 also
<imbrandon> that should build in a clean dapper chroot , no need for kde 3.5.3
* Hobbsee is baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack1
<imbrandon> uht oh
<jjesse> i didn't know you left :)
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee said that she had.
* jjesse doesn't always pay attention
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> you goin' to work Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> yeah, i think so, but not yet
<Hobbsee> not for hours yet
<nixternal> i need some ice cream
<nixternal> a nice big butter pecan sugar cone, 4 scoops...mmmmm
* nixternal is off for some ice cream
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> oh dear it went quiet.
<Hobbsee> what should i do today?
<nixternal> mm that was good
<nixternal> how about code ;)
<imbrandon> install linux on my iPod ?
<nixternal> give me some work to do
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> nixternal: fix the documentation.  i want documentation on how to merge, etc.
* imbrandon points nixternal to the documentation
<nixternal> i think im gonna do some squashing tonight
* nixternal jots down the merge documentation and runs to the team
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee doesnt know how to merge yet.
* Hobbsee didnt come in early enough for merges last time.
* nixternal has no clue how to merge either ;)
<nixternal> dont' feel bad
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: will write us a guide, i'm sure...
<imbrandon> look at the debian code , look at the ubuntu changes , see if they are still needed , if they are merge ;) if not sync ;)
<nixternal> is there a spec for the guide at all? has it been brought up
<nixternal> ahhh..i know what you are referring to now
<nixternal> i still don't know how to do it
<imbrandon> nixternal, yes and yes
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: define merge - does that mean sticking it up on revu?
<nixternal> point me to it imbrandon
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, probbly since you/me dont have motu upload ;)
<Hobbsee> true
<imbrandon> nixternal, point you to what? the spec ?
* Hobbsee sometimes sends that kind of stuf by email.
<Hobbsee> depends who i'm sending to
<nixternal> you got it
<nixternal> you said yes and yes
<nixternal> im to busy to look ;)
<imbrandon> its with the other specs for paris, please dont make me search lp for you ;)
<nixternal> oh...and i am in some stupid c sharp class so i can program .net garbage...but will .net coding work with mono?
<nixternal> lol imbrandon get to searchin' :)
<imbrandon> nixternal, 1) .net isnt garbage and 2) yes mono is .net 2.0 compatible
<nixternal> i asked the professor and he is a retard
<nixternal> he is like what is mono...im like you idiot..you think microsoft is the onlything doing .net compliancy
<nixternal> i should kill you for recommending it
<nixternal> unless of course i can do it for nix
<nixternal> ;)
<imbrandon> c# is a ieee standard thus mono and ms.net and Pnet all are compatable
<nixternal> .net all part of the evil empire ;)
<imbrandon> and all compile and run the same code , you can compile on linux and run on windows and compile on windows and run on linux etc
<nixternal> ok cool
<nixternal> thats all i needed to know
<imbrandon> .net not this time, stop preconcieving things, c# was put up for standarization
<imbrandon> its binary compatable ;)
<nixternal> and the c++ classes im in use vs..
<imbrandon> see not thats eveil
<imbrandon> evil
<imbrandon> anyhow brb
<nixternal> c++ confuses the hell out of me cuz i learned it years ago with visual studio, but ...
<nixternal> oh perfect time to leave
<crimsun> err
<nixternal> right in the middle of a question
<crimsun> since when did C# become an IEEE-ratified standard?
<imbrandon> crimsun, long ago
* nixternal steps out cuz i am just now lookin' at it
<imbrandon> 2002 ?
<imbrandon> some where in there
<crimsun> I know it's an ECMA standard (334)
<crimsun> but IEEE?
<imbrandon> hrm maybe ecma /me is tired
<crimsun> I see ISO/IEC 23270, too
<imbrandon> point was to nix that mono and pnet and .net are all binary compatible
<nixternal> ieee = electronics standards
<imbrandon> right right
<nixternal> imbrandon: b4 you go
<nixternal> c++...how different between the platforms?
<nixternal> because unfortunately i will be using it in windows for this project
<imbrandon> depends 
<imbrandon> but it can be VERY
* nixternal should just stick with internetworking
<nixternal> but i wanna code ;)
<imbrandon> hell c++ can be diffrent for diffrent compilers on the SAME platform ;)
<nixternal> hmmm
<nixternal> and there isn't one place i can go to check that out either i bet
<nixternal> probably have like 30 websites for 1 thing
<nixternal> buntudot needs to clean up the web ;)
<imbrandon> but over all you can use the techniues learned in class you just might have to tweak them for gcc ;)
<nixternal> i remember some c++...i can still read it ok
<nixternal> code is easy for me to read...but impossible for me to write anymore
<imbrandon> just stray away from things like te w32 api and ms etcstl 
<imbrandon> err msstl etc
<nixternal> i quit coding in like 1996 because i changed to combat engineering instead ;(
<imbrandon> ok got to run bbiab
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> cya
<imbrandon> nixternal, http://www.ecma-international.org/publications/standards/Ecma-334.htm  <-- c# info ( its not just MS )
<nixternal> thank you sir
* Hobbsee rips a cd in the background.  looks like kaudiocreator works now.
<nixternal> hehe
<DaSkreech> So no XGL in Edgy?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: um, where'd you read that?
<DaSkreech> Paris pretty much ignored it
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> was htere a spec for it?
<Hobbsee> if the xgl people werent in paris, it wouldnt have been discussed...
<DaSkreech> Well how about the aiglx people?
* Hobbsee shrugs
<DaSkreech> Well that means that it's likely it won't ship as an easily enabled default right?
<Hobbsee> it'll get in if it's all done by feature freeze.  check if htere's already a spec for it, and what's happening with it
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> hi again
<Hobbsee> heya.  didnt mean to do that.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> What do you code in?
<DaSkreech> Right
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: me?
<Hobbsee> lovely, brown's down again
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Yep
<Hobbsee> bits of c++, thru uni
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Well I'm off to bed for the night
* DaSkreech waves
<Hobbsee> night DaSkreech 
<nixternal> weee
<nixternal> http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/ubuntuhks/?CMP=ILC-GG7423313304&ATT=ubuntuhks
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> Hobbsee: where is that link you gave out a while back concerning doing a dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hmmm...as in, not !upgrade?
<Hobbsee> like, the testing one, to see if all the tests passed?
<nixternal> that would be great if the link was good ;)
<nixternal> i have a guy on kopete who wants to upgradeh
<nixternal> i was gonna give him the link, but it isn't there
<nixternal> he tried to install dapper from dvd, and it got to a certian point and his screen blinked twice and that was that
<Hobbsee> that one?
<nixternal> he keeps changing his sources.list to dapper from 5.10 and pastes all kinds of error messages..i told him a few times not to do that as it will break
<nixternal> oh no..ubotu is messaging me ;)
<nixternal> the 2nd link is broken....as in page gone or never was there ;)
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<nixternal> gah
<nixternal> ubotu puts a freakin' . at the end of that address
* nixternal is e.tarded
<Hobbsee> now it works
<Hobbsee> yeah
<nixternal> so you have some stuff you are working on that needs to be documented?
<Hobbsee> hmmm...not currently, that i know of
<nixternal> you just said something earlier about it so i wondered
<nixternal> rsi break is starting to get on my nerves
<nixternal> moin freeflying-g4
<Hobbsee> hi freeflying-g4 
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> fine..don't talk to us
<freeflying|away> nixternal: hey
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: hi
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> his ghost is alive
<nixternal> i hope Riddell set his alarm clock ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> or they'll just go bang on his door :P
<nixternal> eventually
* Hobbsee looks for interesting pacakges.
* nixternal continues reading XML:DocBook
<nixternal> actually...im almost reading the back of my eyelids
<kwwii> moin
<allee> kwwii: hi
<kwwii> hi allee
<allee> how are things going
<allee> +?
* allee better didn't ask.  He remembers yesterday's soccer game ;)
<kwwii> allee: not quite sure atm
<kwwii> hehe, yeah, I am still pissed about football
<allee> kwwii: we'll see how Hobbsee feels today (but afiak she does not care).
<kwwii> :p
<allee> here, next to socceros everything is silent.
<kwwii> yeah, I keep hiding in my hotel rooms in the afternoons to watch soccer
<kwwii> can't wait to get back home
<kwwii> going shopping is really nice - all the stores and parking lots are empty
<allee> 4 o'clock meetings almost empty in paris ;)
<allee> heh, same here for the highway
<allee> only a stupid camping van driver yesterday seem too excited about a gool and made a somersault.  Unfortunately with his car.
<allee> make sure that you finish you're shopping soon.  Propability is high that france will not that much longer participate
<kwwii> lol
<Tonio_> hey allee fine ?
<mornfall> Riddell: so what's the plan for today?
<mornfall> anything that needs to be done still?
* mornfall will leave sometime between 3 and 4 pm
<Riddell> mornfall: have you put all the screen mockups up for adept usability?
<mornfall> i will eventually make some more in designer
<mornfall> i mean more like something worth a meetup :)
<allee> Hey Tonio.  I can't complain.  Bit less sleep, and an anoying bug that drives me cracy.  So everything normal.
* allee ponders if there are somewhere recordings of the paris session?  Damn' teamspeak does not work due to firewall :(
<allee> Tonio_: how's it going in Paris?
<Tonio_> very fine ,-
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> I'll suggest to have a look at kwwii's blog 
<Tonio_> he might have a few interesting things to say about that week
<Tonio_> so sad you guys cannot be there
<Tonio_> there are really lots of very interesting things planned for edgy
<kwwii> once I get a card reader (I lost my cable) I'll blog about this
<Riddell> kwwii: sladen has one
<kwwii> hehe, funny, I asked him and he did not respond
<kwwii> but I found someone else with one
<Riddell> kwwii: pull his ponytail until he responds
<kwwii> :p
<Riddell> mornfall: we actually for the first time have a good schedule today http://people.ubuntu.com/~mdz/schedule/2006-06-23/
<Riddell> (from a kubuntu point of view)
<mornfall> well, sort of, yes
<\sh> has anyone discussed the kubuntu laptop testing team idea?
<luka74> \sh: that would really make sense - at least sponsored laptops should be also tested with Kubuntu...
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^
<\sh> well, there is only one release left for the sponsored laptops...but in general we need to concentrate on a kubuntu laptop testing team...sponsored or not
<Riddell> \sh: it just needs someone to lead it
<Riddell> seaLne...
<Riddell> seaLne: new k3b out
<seaLne> heh
<Riddell> 0.12.16
<seaLne> Riddell: got a minute to help me understand how to merge the changelogs?
<seaLne> Riddell: also what happens about k3b i18n?
<jpatrick> seaLne: I think it's to be removed
<seaLne> ie it dosen't need packaged afaik?
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> cos it goes into k3b
<Riddell> seaLne: just do it in any sensible way
<Riddell> I usually put the ubuntu changes just above the debian changes they derived from in a block
<Riddell> which means the versions can be out of order but it correctly indicates when they were merged
<seaLne> its just some of them don't apply to kubuntu and what about things like "apply ubuntu patches"?
<seaLne> ah
<seaLne> the order was one of the  things i wondered about
<Riddell> and keep all the debian entries, that's important
<seaLne> ok
<Riddell> seaLne: do package k3b-i18n
<Riddell> I need to talk to Rosetta Carlos to find out if we actally upload it or just send it directly to him
<seaLne> ok, ignore my recently uploaded packages they are broken
<Tonio_> !lastspoke kwwii
<Tonio_> hum.... I think we need an eggdrop here :)
<imbrandon> !seen kwwii
<imbrandon> ?
<apokryphos> no ubotu in here
<imbrandon> doh
<imbrandon> heya apokryphos
<apokryphos> you can use /msg seenserv seen kwwii though
<apokryphos> hi imbrandon 8)
<Seveas> %config channel plugins.myfactoids.database ubuntu
<ubotu> OK
<imbrandon> gah is there a better way to search debian unstable than the google thing on the packages.debian.org site? trying to find the package ipodslave to compare etc and see if it needs merged/sync and debian search sucks
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> Riddell, gnome stuff is comming accross edgy-changes, does that mean we can start uploading / syncing kde stuff ?
<kane__> Riddell: how does a PDF get converted to PS when printing ? I have a major printing issue in kubuntu 6.06 in which characters get snipped at the top and right sides
<kane__> this wasnt a problem in kubuntu flight-7
<imbrandon> moins goldenear
<goldenear> hi
<Tonio_> hey goldenear
<Tonio_> are you there or do you plan to come ?
<Tonio_> I may leave at about 3:30 pm
<goldenear> I'm sure sure if I will go to the hotel today
<goldenear> I won't be available until 5pm
<Tonio_> okay so let's forget it concerning me :)
<Tonio_> too late by far
<goldenear> so I can't be to the hotel until 18:30 :(
<Tonio_> well simply forget then, lots of people will be over at that time
<goldenear> Also I would like to work with hellen on oskar
<Tonio_> yes I know but well....
<goldenear> that's what I think
<Tonio_> maybe you can still contact her afterwards on irc or by mail
<Tonio_> kde still needs a default good standard video player, so that can be interesting for her either
<goldenear> I've some time now to modify the oskar UI with the stuffs we talk about
<goldenear> I will send the .ui file to her for advice
<goldenear> Also she told me she wanted to go to paris the evening
<Tonio_> yes there is a dinner
<Tonio_> I will not be there but probably she will
<goldenear> Tonio_: sould you ask her if she still think to go to paris this evening ? Also, I propose to the people not leaving today to go to a nice caf at the top of Menilmontant with a very nice view on Paris
<Tonio_> just the point is I don't know if non present today people can be invited.......
<Tonio_> there is a restaurant evening organised with everyone there
<goldenear> I will take your place at the dinner :)
<goldenear> I will represent your interrests and speak for you :D
<goldenear> Tonio_: is the restaurant in Paris or near the hotel ?
<Tonio_> the restaurant is only offered to sponsored people ;)
<Tonio_> not everyone there
<Tonio_> so neither you nore me
<kane__> Riddell: found the problem ... well sort of atleast ..... it is pdftops
<goldenear> Tonio_: that's not really nice :(
<Riddell> kane__: which problem?
<kane__> Riddell: printing Malayalam is screwed in kubuntu 6.06
<kane__> Riddell: eh, sorry for the wrong word
<kane__> Riddell: printing malayalam is not right in kubuntu 6.06
<kane__> Riddell: top and right edges of glyphs are cut off
<Riddell> kane__: so the malayalam text is broken when printing?
<Riddell> right
<kane__> Riddell: shall I send you a sample PDF and PS ?
<Riddell> sure
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: welcome
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee was just thinking on it, after having seen someone being kicked in #ubuntu-devel
<goldenear> Tonio__: are you still there ?
<Tonio__> yes
<goldenear> Tonio_: tu me bois pas en pv ?
<goldenear> vois*
<Tonio_> oups sorry je prends le pc
<Tonio_> pv
<kane__> Riddell: you there ?
<kane__> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/50771
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50771 in Ubuntu "Malayalam text is cut off at the top and right hand side" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<kane__> Riddell: i am going to try with xpdf-utils and see if the same problem persists
<goldenear> Hi Riddell
<goldenear> Do you know if Hellen is on the IRC ?
<Hobbsee> hi goldenear Tonio_ and kane__ 
<Tonio_> yop Hobbsee
<kane__> hi Hobbsee
<Tonio_> fine ?
<Tonio_> I'm off irc now
<Tonio_> ;) seya
<goldenear> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> bye Tonio_ 
<imbrandon> cya Tonio_
<goldenear> Riddell: Is Hellen on the irc ?
<Hobbsee> goldenear: i beleive he's in a meeting now.   who's hellen?
<goldenear> Hellen is the accessibility expert from kde
<\sh> goldenear: you mean ellen 
<Hobbsee> hi \sh 
<\sh> hey Hobbsee
<\sh> oh sebas...I'm really sorry to hear what happened to you...
<kane__> Riddell: you there ?
<goldenear> \sh: yes ellen :)
* seaLne wonders what happened to sebas 
* Hobbsee was wondering that too, but was tryign to avoid asking.
<\sh> Hobbsee: read planet.kubuntu.de :)
<\sh> kwwii posting
<Hobbsee> ouch!
<seaLne> erk
* Hobbsee thought that p.k.d was in german.
* seaLne wonders what is on p.k.d that isn't on p.u.c but can't be bothered enough to try to work it out
<Hobbsee> seaLne: kwwi's blog post isnt there, as it would have been picked up by my rss feed off it.
<seaLne> hmm quite a lot, better add to bloglines then
<kane__> Hobbsee: could you verify one bug ? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/50771
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50771 in Ubuntu "Malayalam text is cut off at the top and right hand side" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
* Hobbsee looks.
<kane__> Hobbsee: just download the PDF, then print preview
<Hobbsee> kane__: yeah, what am i looking for?
<kane__> Hobbsee: look at the very last glyph of the first word on the first line
<Hobbsee> i got that much :P
<kane__> Hobbsee: compare it with the original PDF ... do you see the top cut off ?
<Hobbsee> ah, of the first word on the first line, not the last word on the first line.
<seaLne> http://librarian.launchpad.net/3141582/kpdf.png
<kane__> Hobbsee: the last glyph of the first word on the first line
<Hobbsee> yep
<kane__> Hobbsee: so you can confirm it ?
* seaLne dosen't get a problem
<Hobbsee> no
* Hobbsee thinks they look the same
<seaLne> just printed and it was fine
<kane__> seaLne: ah ... you need to zoom in
<Hobbsee> sheesh, this is as bad as eye tests!
<kane__> just try it
<Hobbsee> "which image looks clearer?"  well mate, after you've shown me the first twenty, i've got no idea!
<seaLne> kane__: even zoomed in it looks fine and prints fine
<Hobbsee> kane__: nope, i cant reproduce that.  no, wait.  i see...
<Hobbsee> seaLne: try at about 300% or so
<kane__> Hobbsee, seaLne, I saw this problem first in another document ... believe it is bad (though it seems harmless in this example document I have uploaded)
<seaLne> the squigle under the first thing on the left of the bottom line?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: zooming both into about 300% or 400% shows it pretty clearly
<kane__> I couldn't upload the original document because it contains some private material
<kane__> yes, zoom to about 300%
<Hobbsee> first word, first line, last symbol
<seaLne> the "o" thing?
<Hobbsee> second word, third symbol too, it's even more pronounced
<Hobbsee> yeah
<kane__> yes, there are many lines which are more pronounced
* Hobbsee screenshots, to add to that bug report
<kane__> Hobbsee: i am trying to add one ... 
<kane__> Hobbsee: the situation is worse than this document shows ...
<kane__> Hobbsee: my original document, the glyphs were also clipped on the right hand side ..
<kane__> Hobbsee: that can cause reading errors, since there are many many glyphs in Malayalam which share the same left hand side, but differ on the right hand side
<kane__> (in fact, I was proof reading the document when I noticed the error)
<kane__> seaLne: http://librarian.launchpad.net/3141639/snapshot1.png
* seaLne decides his eyesight isn't good enough for this
<kane__> seaLne: don't worry ... you will see it :)
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> seaLne: once you see it, you wonder how you missed it - but zoom to around 400%, and look at the top of the bigger characters
<seaLne> have you tried printing it? my print out is better than viewing on screen
<Hobbsee> seaLne: not at 400% it isnt :P
<kane__> seaLne: oh yes, i have printed my original PDF (not this test one)
<seaLne> yeah but i've noticed stuff in english not looking amazing in previews
* Hobbsee adds a clearer screenshot.
<Hobbsee> there we go
<Hobbsee> seaLne: look at my attachment for ti
<kane__> seaLne: the print outs are really bad (atleast for my original document) .. i guess it is because the eye can discern it better on paper
<seaLne> laser or inkjet?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: http://librarian.launchpad.net/3141710/snapshot7.png
<Hobbsee> you may have to zoom my image, i'm not sure
<seaLne> Hobbsee: what if you scroll up a bit?
<kane__> seaLne: it doesnt go away with scrolling
<seaLne> its not just a view cropping?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: no change
<Hobbsee> that's the top most view
<kane__> seaLne: the same problem is seen even in the print out ... i just verified
<Hobbsee> now that you know where it is, and wha's wrong with it, why dont you check?
<kane__> seaLne, Hobbsee, also, take the pdf and run it through pdftops ... and use kghostview to view the ps ... you will see the same error
<imbrandon> seaLne, notice the second and 3rd lines in Hobbsee screenshot, it does the same thing
<Hobbsee> krita's a very nice piece of software, it seems :)
<Hobbsee> hey yeah, so it does
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea krita is nice ps == better ;)
<kane__> i ran it through the pdftops of both xpdf-utils and poppler-utils ... yeah issue
<Hobbsee> it looks like it's not allocating enough height for each line of words
<seaLne> i see the problem in those screenshots but my print out looks fine in those places
<Hobbsee> seaLne: you're printout is 1/4 of the magnification - that happens :P
<Hobbsee> kane__: which proggy was this created in?
<kane__> Hobbsee: isnt not only that ... i have another document where it is clipped on the right as well
<kane__> Hobbsee: OOo
<seaLne> but smaller magnification dosen't add stuff in
<Hobbsee> kane__: are there settings for the heights of the characters in OOo?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: true, but it does make it harder to see
<kane__> Hobbsee: tried the settings
<kane__> Hobbsee: line spacing, whatever ... tried everything, doesnt work
<Hobbsee> yeah, line spacing would be what you're looking for.
<seaLne> Hobbsee: for example the first thing circled on your screenshot i can see more of on my printout
<kane__> ive been on this since yesterday
<Hobbsee> kane__: you found the spacing setting, in the styles and formatting section of OOo, and even changing it to a very large amount doesn tfix the problem?
<Hobbsee> or even double line spacing, for that matter.
<kane__> Hobbsee: no it doesnt
<Hobbsee> darn
<kane__> Hobbsee: in the test pdf ... look at the first word, first line, last paragraph
<kane__> Hobbsee: you will see the clipping on the right hand side
<kane__> Hobbsee: do you ?
<Hobbsee> first word, first line, last paragraph...clipping on RHS of which symbol?
<kane__> Hobbsee: second glyph
<kane__> Hobbsee: it almost looks like a space ... but it isnt :)
* Hobbsee cant see that, no
<kane__> Hobbsee: ive added a screenshot showing that    http://librarian.launchpad.net/3141853/snapshot2.png
* Hobbsee looks again.
<Hobbsee> oh for goodness sake!
<Hobbsee> kane__: yeah, i can reproduce that
<Hobbsee> hobbsee@hobbsee: sudo /etc/init.d/brain restart
<Hobbsee> maybe restart should read start.
<Hobbsee> oh dear, i think i win the idiot award of the day again.
<Riddell> goldenear: Ellen is sometimes on as el but not usually
<Riddell> kane__: hi
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: where's that duncecap again.
* imbrandon hands it to Hobbsee
* Hobbsee wears it proudly.  i thikn i need sleep
<Hobbsee> actually, on second thoughts.
<imbrandon> heh
* Hobbsee hands it to her boss.
<kane__> Hobbsee: heh cool :)
* jpatrick takes it off Hobbsee's boss and onto himself
<kane__> Riddell: hi ... 
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: no, my boss really does deserve it.
<kane__> Riddell: any suggestions to fix the problem ?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: and so do I
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: do you run the risk of getting fired for your error?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: no, my reason's more personal
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> okay, that might just win.
<jpatrick> PM if you really wanna know
<DaSkreech> Morning Y'all
<kane__> Riddell: ?
<kane__> Hobbsee: actually, sometimes the bottom gets clipped too
<Hobbsee> kane__: i'm thinking of blaming line spacing, in OOo - with massive line spacing, does the print preview in OOo work correctly?
<Hobbsee> ie, is it saved wrongly in the first place, or is it kpdf's problem
<kane__> Hobbsee: i dont think it is kpdf's problem ..
<kane__> Hobbsee: it could be poppler's problem
<goldenear> Riddell: Could you tell ellen I would like to talk to her for a few minutes ?
* DaSkreech snickers at poopler
<kane__> print preview in OOo doesnt show the error ... but when printing the file in OOo shows the problem in the print out ... due to which i suspect it is the PDF->PS driver that is causing this
<goldenear> Riddell: I hope she's still at the hotel
<kane__> Hobbsee: print preview in OOo doesnt show the error ... but when printing the file in OOo shows the problem in the print out ... due to which i suspect it is the PDF->PS driver that is causing this
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<DaSkreech> Well I'm in an exam so cheerio :)
<kane__> Hobbsee: what is wierd is that, this bug was non-existent in flight-7
<kane__> err
<DaSkreech> Ermm poppler. 
<kane__> flight-5 i guess
<Hobbsee> hmmm...okay...
<nixternal> moin
<kane__> Hobbsee: is there some way I can revert to an older version of poppler ?
<Hobbsee> kane__: download it off launchpad, and sudo dpkg -i nameofdeb.deb
<Hobbsee> i believe works
<kane__> Hobbsee: but would it pull in all the deps ?
<kane__> err
<kane__> dpkg doesnt
<Hobbsee> kane__: not with dpkg - do a sudo apt-get build-dep poppler before that
<kane__> so we can safely assume it wont :/
<jpatrick> kane__: ran apt-get install -f
<kane__> jpatrick: thanks
<kane__> Hobbsee: i dont need to build it ;)
<Hobbsee> kane__: i realise that, but it will get the deps needed in order to install the package
<kane__> is there some way to find out what version of the package was in flight-5 ?
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<kane__> eh
<DaSkreech> If java becomes Free Software would people stop having an issue with OOo?
<kane__> i'll just look in the iso :P
<kane__> DaSkreech: OOo can already use gcj i think
<DaSkreech> kane__: Doesn't stop people having issues about it
<DaSkreech> If World Wind worked on Linux I'm sure some people would still be screaming to avoid it
<kane__> DaSkreech: gcj is Free Software
<kane__> its the java frontend for gcc
<Riddell> goldenear: she is
<Riddell> goldenear: when will you be here?
<Riddell> goldenear: we're leaving the hotel at 6
<goldenear> Riddell: ok I'm talking to her on the IRC
<Hobbsee> what, is the conference over already?
<goldenear> Riddell: I won't be at the hotel today... too many work here in Paris. But may be we could meet after the ubuntu diner (for those not leaving too early tomorrow morning)
<DaSkreech> I know
<imbrandon> kane__, after you dpkg -i something and it has dep problems you can "sudo apt-get install -f"  and it will grab the deps from the repos ( if they are there )
<DaSkreech> kane__: Installing openoffice installs a java-base doesn't it?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea the conf ends in about 30 min officialy
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<imbrandon> the poeple that are sponsored though are going to a "dinner"
* DaSkreech is going to be up all night reading notes on the conference :(
<Hobbsee> ah, i see, i see...
<imbrandon> anyone know the link to kwii's blog ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: planet.kubuntu.de?
<Hobbsee> he blogs in multiple places
* Hobbsee thinks she's about to get yelled at
<imbrandon> i ment the blogspot one but that will work ;)
<nixternal> you see kwwii's blog?   looks like he had some problems in Paris ;)
<haggai> DaSkreech: OOo depends on java-gcj-compat | j2re1.4 | java2-runtime
<Hobbsee> yeah, ouchy
<DaSkreech> Yeah I just checked the dependency table
* DaSkreech sighs as dapper upgrade has some issues it seems
<kane__> Hobbsee: opening the PDF file directly in kghostview also shows the problem
<haggai> DaSkreech: most of OOo will work without java anyway
<kane__> its a wonder than OOo works at all :P
<Hobbsee> hmmm
* imbrandon hugs koffice
<nixternal> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2117   <- could serve useful for all those that want their cups via webface
<nixternal> although he didn't have to bash Kubuntu dev's...and I kind of see why the dev's left it out, beyond security reasons, cuz it look ooogly ;)
<nixternal> well he didn't bash straight out, but you can read between the lines ;)
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> cool, that works.
<Hobbsee> night all
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Night
<goldenear> Riddell: are you still there ?
<DaSkreech> Kopete 0.12 has bugs
<DaSkreech> Or Gaim does
<DaSkreech> One of the two
<DaSkreech> Though I think it's the collabartion tween the two
* DaSkreech waves
<seaLne> http://behindubuntu.org/interviews/JaneWeideman/ if anyone is interested
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: what's sup?? :D
<DaSkreech> Nothing Much :)
<DaSkreech> Looking over some stuff for katapult
<jpatrick> I've just got a bit of RSI, from overplaying on my guitar
<jpatrick> I knew toma's app would come in handy one day
<DaSkreech> for playing the gituar?
<jpatrick> No
<jpatrick> the rsibreak app
<jpatrick> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29725
<jpatrick> seaLne: do you want spelling mistake corrections?
<seaLne> not particuarly, but go on :)
<seaLne> spanish?
<jpatrick> No
<jpatrick> first para says "local compnay"
<jpatrick> and the contribute to FLOSS bit has a evangelisation^Wpromotion, what's the ^W for?
<jpatrick> I can check the spanish
<seaLne> delete word
<seaLne> its ment to be there
<jpatrick> hey the guy translated the Are you being paid bit wrong
<jpatrick> s/guy/guy or lady
<seaLne> guy
<jpatrick> "S, soy empleada de Canonical Ltd" -> "Ahora no, yo era empleada de Canonical Ltd hasta el 15 de Junio"
<seaLne> s/translated wrong/didn't update translation/ ?
<jpatrick> No idea
<seaLne> does it say that she works there?
<jpatrick> that's what it should be if it's following the English text
<jpatrick> it says she is working there
<seaLne> yeah but now you point it out it looks to me like its says she does?
<jpatrick> Yes
<seaLne> ah yeah, he just missed out the update then
<seaLne> thanks
<jpatrick> no problem
<linuxmonkey> did anyone ever package the newer version of sun java? the version on the repo is 1.5.0-06-1 and the version on sun's website is jre-1_5_0_07-linux-i586.bin
<linuxmonkey> anyone here?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-24
<toma> yes
<linuxmonkey> its cool I fixed the program by purging the one i had installed from repo and installed it from .tar.bz2
<linuxmonkey> i think that i'll try to repackage the program tonnight to fix it
<Hobbsee> monring all
<nixternal> moin Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<nixternal> fancy seeing you here ;)
<Daskreech2> nixternal: I found a bug with kopete :)
<Daskreech2> or with gaim :(
<nixternal> i did too...it is kopete ;)
<Daskreech2> or with both actually :-s
<nixternal> ya..i seen you saying something about that earlier...what did you find?
<Hobbsee> bug #?
<Daskreech2> Well do you have a 1) Gaim type client and/or 2) a jabber type account?
<Daskreech2> Hobbsee: I don't know if it has a bug number yet
<nixternal> i have kopete and 2 jabber accounts
<nixternal> gmail and kubuntu
<Daskreech2> nixternal: One of them gmailish?
<Daskreech2> Cool :)
<Daskreech2>  O\k Meebo wil suffice
<nixternal> nixternal@gmail
<nixternal> .com
<Daskreech2> Log in to the meebo interface and message skreech2@gmail.com
<nixternal> wth is meebo ?
<nixternal> lol
* Daskreech2 checks to make sure he is logged in
<Daskreech2> http://www,meebo.com
<Daskreech2> http://www.meebo.com even
<nixternal> that is the first i have ever heard or seen that
<Hobbsee> ah yes, i'v eused that before
<Daskreech2> It's an Ajax Multi IM client with a gaim backend
* Daskreech2 awaits his ping :)
<Hobbsee> Daskreech2: what's the bug?
<Daskreech2> Kopete seends some style which makes Gaim clients whack out
<nixternal> im amazed at the fact that meebo takes over my gmail account and doesn't allow it to goto kopete
<Daskreech2> nixternal: That's just the Jabber server
<Daskreech2> It's quite smart
<nixternal> obviously
<nixternal> it knows where to route it to..impressive layer support for a chat protocol
<Daskreech2> If I sent a message to you it would come up on all your accounts which ever one you reply on all messages would then only go to that one
* Hobbsee signs in
<Hobbsee> Daskreech2: ping
<nixternal> wow..i have 2 vmware sessions going...1 ubuntu and installing kubuntu on another..and when that is done i have to install winXP bogus version just for documenting...not for using ;)
<Daskreech2> Hobbsee: Pong
<Hobbsee> Daskreech2: sent you a mesasge
<Daskreech2> Erm.. not seeing it hold on
<Daskreech2> Nope not seeing it
<nixternal> Daskreech2: do you get the double spacing on kopete now when i send you a message back?
<Daskreech2> Hobbsee: Whats your Gmail?
<Daskreech2> nixternal: No Only you see it
<Hobbsee> using hobbsee@jabber.org
<Hobbsee> but i dont think it signed me in properly - i'm still connected via kopete too, it looks like
<Daskreech2> Ah in that case try sending to roger.pixley@alteroo.com/Alteroo.com
<Daskreech2> Hobbsee: You can sign on as many times as you want in jabber :)
<nixternal> ahh..ok...btw..im an idiot..i just did an Ubuntu install default settings and everything...with a default username...and i can't remember what i set it up as
<Hobbsee> i thought it booted you, and you could only sign in on one machines
<nixternal> omg...
<Hobbsee> nixternal: haha, great.
<nixternal> ubuntu is the username ;)
<nixternal> so it is ubuntu@ubuntu
<nixternal> wow im brilliant
<Daskreech2> Hobbsee: No thats' what the resource is for :) so you can use one account for multiple purposes
<Hobbsee> hmm okay
<Daskreech2> Hobbsee: You can have one hobbsee@jabber.org account and make a /Work /Home /holiday and then you will only get /Work messages when you are at work :)
<Daskreech2> Nifty!!
<Hobbsee> ah, neat
<Daskreech2> Ahhhh!
<Daskreech2> Kopete krashed :-(
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> hahahha
<Hobbsee> which kopete?
<Daskreech2> 0.12 
<Daskreech2> Alrighty. So Hobbsee has just baffuzzled me more
<Hobbsee> http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/5250/snapshot88tm.png is what i see...
<Daskreech2> nixternal: Were you getting that?
<nixternal> i didn't get anything else 
<nixternal> meebo died out on me as i have to many things running at once
<Daskreech2> I meant the spacing did it look like what Hobbsee has in that screenie
<nixternal> you can only multi task so much ;)
<nixternal> let me soo
<nixternal> see
* Daskreech2 looks at the three things in task bar
<Hobbsee> nixternal: need more ram in that computer :P
<nixternal> that is an understatement
<nixternal> Sysinfo for 'MasTequila': Linux 2.6.15-25-k7 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2000+ at 1674 MHz (3351 bogomips), , RAM: 498/502MB, 120 proc's, 3.8d up
<Hobbsee> bleh.
<nixternal> wth.. Hobbsee's looks normal...mine was double spaced and what not
<Daskreech2> Funky
<Hobbsee> heh
<Daskreech2> nixternal: Do you have a jabber.org account?
<nixternal> no i don't
<nixternal> do i need one ;)
<Daskreech2> Whats your other jabber account ?
<Daskreech2> You said you have two?
<nixternal> i have gmail and kubuntu, and aim, and yahoo, and msn, and icq, and irc, and email
<nixternal> im covered
<nixternal> gmail and jabber.kubunte.de
<Daskreech2> ok can you IM Hobbsee?
<nixternal> Hobbsee said i am not allowed to, its against the rules or something ;)
<Daskreech2> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<nixternal> hahaha
<Daskreech2> Drat :-(
<nixternal> LOL
<Hobbsee> no ubotu in here?  hey cool
<Daskreech2> Sweet :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: sure you can - hobbsee@kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> nixternal: sure you can - hobbsee@jabber.org
<Hobbsee> i mean
<nixternal> which one is it?
<Daskreech2> Jumping the boat there :)
<Hobbsee> @jabber
* Hobbsee doesnt think kubuntu.org supports jabber accounts
<nixternal> yes i can message Hobbsee btw Daskreech2
<Daskreech2> nixternal: ok meeage her on meebo
* Daskreech2 goes outside to pull apart his car
<Daskreech2> Hobbsee: I'll delete you tomorrow ok?
<Hobbsee> okay
<nixternal> hmm...now chattin' with Hobbsee looks fine
<nixternal> but with a gmail account it doesn't
<Daskreech2> Hmm
<Daskreech2> I guess it might be old jabber server software then?
<nixternal> you guys...on a serious note
<nixternal> I'M IN LOVE
<Hobbsee> not with me, i hope :P
<nixternal> gahaha
<nixternal> oh well..that one is out the door ;)
<Daskreech2> Whats wrong with nixternal?
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Daskreech2> Doesn't mean she has to love you back :)
<nixternal> Kubuntu is my new sweetheart ;)
<nixternal> hahaha Daskreech2
<nixternal> oh wow that was good Daskreech2
<nixternal> gave me a head ache lauging at that one
<Daskreech2> it was? oh :)
<nixternal> whats the easiest way to sync email between a desktop and a laptop with Kubuntu?
<Daskreech2> rsync?
<nixternal> ya...i will have to look into it
<Daskreech2> nixternal: Well I'll try and update the server on our server and see if it makes a difference :-)
<nixternal> it just might
<Daskreech2> Tell me how you and your new love frolics go 
<Daskreech2> Ah kopete still blows :)
<Hobbsee> hah.  it's getting better.
<Daskreech2> Yeah I know But it's very painful
<Daskreech2> Futurama is back!!!!!
<seaLne> nixternal: wouldn't if you used imap not need to sync between them?
<nixternal> i know
<nixternal> imap does have some usefullness thats for sure
* Hobbsee likes imap.
<nixternal> i could set up an imap server here...or someone can give me an imap server account and i can forward my email to it ;)
<nixternal> if i setup imap server here it would have to collect my gmail account, which i have everythign forward to
<seaLne> ah
<nixternal> ya..i would have to forward gmail to an imap account...if that is even possible
<seaLne> isn't gmail webbased anyway?
<nixternal> yes
<Hobbsee> gmail doesnt support imap
<nixternal> no..but it can forward to an email address though
<nixternal> so if i had say.... nixternal@imap_email_account.com i could forward it to that
<nixternal> and for sending, i could still utilize smtp.gmail.com
<Hobbsee> true
<nixternal> well im waiting for my free imap account already ;)
<nixternal> dbmail server will allow me to just use postfix to grab all of my accounts..and then pipe them into a imap database...sounds like a new project for me
* Hobbsee pokes the room for signs of life
* antinobody suspects she'll find none
<Hobbsee> pity.
<jpatrick> I'm here
<Hobbsee> hi jpatrick!
<jpatrick> hi Hobbsee
<jpatrick> how are you today?
<Hobbsee> i'm okay, getting sick :(
<Hobbsee> i think my boss got me sick :(
<jpatrick> :(
* Hobbsee will have to go and attack her boss with the feather duster, for breathing on her.
<jpatrick> gross...
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> i think i avoided most of the cigarette smoke though, which was good.
<jpatrick> great
<jpatrick> don't wanna die of passive smoking
<Hobbsee> yeah, not really.
<toma> moguh
<Hobbsee> hey toma!
<toma> hi Hobbsee
<toma> all returned from the summit?
* Hobbsee wasnt there
<Hobbsee> it's been quiet in the dev channels all day..
<toma> Hobbsee: i got a br from someone who wants rsibreak backported. Allee builded the package already, should it be uploaded somewhere? How does it work?
<Hobbsee> toma: hmmm.  i believe it has to be built in edgy, and the version in edgy is the one that gets backported.  i noticed a thingo for backporting on launchpad, but i'm not really sure.
<toma> ow ok
<toma> i thought you knew everything
* Hobbsee doesnt :P
<Hobbsee> far from it
<Hobbsee> toma: not sure if this helps:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BackportsHowto?highlight=%28CategoryMOTU%29
<toma> Hobbsee: i don't understand it at all
<toma> i feel really stupid now
<Hobbsee> toma: you're far from stuipd
<Hobbsee> like i say, i'm not sure if it helps
<toma> i think i'll move the br as indicated to that team and see what happens ;-)
<Hobbsee> toma: from what i understand, and i only ever tried backporting one thing before running well away, the app has to build in dapper, or with a few changes to debian/control
<toma> it builds fine for dapper
<Hobbsee> toma: did you understand the versioning bit?  and what's the bug #?
<toma> Hobbsee: Bug #50832
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50832 in rsibreak "Please backport 0.7.1 from edgy to dapper" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50832
<toma> Hobbsee: edgy has a sync of debian unstable
<Hobbsee> toma: right, and that's the version wanted in dapper?
<toma> Hobbsee: so i'm unsure if I have to do anything or that is all dealth with by the backports team
<toma> Hobbsee: its the latest and greatest
<Hobbsee> it looks like you can just hit "backport fix to releases" and tick dapper rsibreak, but i've never tried it
<Hobbsee> the worse they'll do is yell at you
<toma> hmm, done that
<Hobbsee> toma: you probably want to write on that bug report that it fulfils the stuff from the above wiki link.
<toma> Hobbsee: okido, subscribed the backporters and added a comment
<Hobbsee> toma: cool :)
<toma> thnks for the help
<Hobbsee> toma: nice :)
<Hobbsee> hope it works
<toma> now i have 1 open bug report. grrr. i hate that
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> toma: kill some kde ones, you'll feel better.
<hunger> toma: I usally have about a dozend open bug reports:-(
<hunger> toma: The oldest has a number in the 500 range and still applies:-( I should get my ass up and attach another patch, maybe it will get accepted this time.
<toma> hunger: which report is that?
<hunger> If at least launchpad would not suck so much:-(
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> it's still better than whatsit.
<hunger> toma: A wishlist one about enhancements to cryptsetup I am using since hoary:-(
<toma> a 
<hunger> Hobbsee: So far I have not found any bugtracker (or whatever LP actually is) worse than LP.
<Hobbsee> trust me, there is one
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon 
<toma> launchpad has some advantages above the traditional bugzilla, although searching is very limited
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, bugzilla.  urg!
<Hobbsee> kde bugs has a tendancy to drive me nuts too, when it doesnt work.
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<imbrandon> whats popin today in -devel ?
* hunger grumbles that he has to use a proprietary tool to report bugs... and then it does not even have the decentcy to be a good proprietary tool;-)
<Hobbsee> not a lot, its' been pretty quiet
* hunger tried to build kde4 today.
<imbrandon> hehe hunger any luck ?
<hunger> Can't install the glib headers required to build dbus though.
<hunger> ubuntu's dbus does not come with qt4 bindings afaict, so I need to rebuild those.
<hunger> libglib2.0 is newer than libglib2.0-dev:-(
<imbrandon> ouch
<jpatrick> hunger: installed libdbus-qt-1-dev ?
<hunger> jpatrick: That pulls in libqt3-headers, so I assume it is not for use with qt4.
<jpatrick> :(
<jpatrick> lunch...
<hunger> It would be cool it edgy was kde4 developer ready:-) I.e. come with qt4 (done) and the dbus bindings for that so that people can jump right in compiling kde4 from svn.
<imbrandon> hunger, i think Riddell was planning on that being the case
<imbrandon> afaik
<hunger> imbradon: Great! riddell rulez! :-)
<hunger> imbrandon: Even now dapper is way nicer for qt developers than i.e. suse.
<imbrandon> ;)
<hunger> imbrandon: My coworkers all need to pull qt4 and build it, I can just apt-get install it:-)
<imbrandon> great isnt it ;)
<hunger> imbradon: Yeap. kubuntu/dapper is a damn fine distri... even though I had to downgrade to breezy again due to my HW being broken in dapper:-(
<danimo> heya
<Hobbsee> hi danimo 
<danimo> greetings from FrOSCon
<danimo> Hobbsee: how's things?
<Hobbsee> FrOSCon?
<Hobbsee> i'm okay, thinking about sleep
<Hobbsee> and food.
<jpatrick> I'm playing away on my guitar
<danimo> Hobbsee: with \sh
<danimo> Hobbsee: conference in bonn, germany
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<nixternal> moin moin
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<nixternal> it sure has been quiet around here
<nixternal> i think im gonna go crash a linux conference today...there is this group here that calls themselves leader of open source...yet they charge an arm and a leg to join...and all they praise is slackware and red hat...
<imbrandon> opensourse is fre as in freedom not free as in beer ;)
<nixternal> if im paying money, then there goes one of my freedoms...the freedom to keep it in my wallet ;)
<nixternal> and why did the opensource community adapt a "not free as in beer" slogan from the Bunny Ranch?
<imbrandon> ok nixternal better to put it like " Not Gratis , Is Libre " 
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: have you test your amarok packages
<nixternal> im testing imbrandon'n amaroK packages
<kwwii> howdy
<nixternal> and so is he and linuxmonkey
* kwwii made it back home safely
<nixternal> hey kwwii
<imbrandon> freeflying|away, yes running it atm and so is a few others , Hobbsee nixternal linuxmonkey apok etc
<nixternal> good to hear kwwii..now you can work on art ;)
<imbrandon> sup freeflying|away ?
<imbrandon> wb kwwii
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: got errors after upgrade
<Hobbsee> kwwii: yay!
<kwwii> nixternal: yepp, I already have a few ideas for edgy
<nixternal> i can't wait to see
<Hobbsee> kwwii: and avoided being bashed up?
<imbrandon> freeflying|away, like what ?>
<nixternal> i was looking at some of the artwork/theme proposals on the wiki...i want hybrid for Kubuntu ;)
<kwwii> pink and turquiose
<imbrandon> ew
<nixternal> haha
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: sorry, forgot  :) 
<kwwii> :p
<nixternal> Hobbsee wants gentoo burple
<imbrandon> freeflying|away, hrm ok 
<Hobbsee> yeah :D
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> kwwii: any mockups?
<imbrandon> freeflying|away, but yea about 10 people atleaste are running it atm
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: okey, I'd test it again next week
<kwwii> Hobbsee: nope, just ideas at this point...I would really like to get more people from the community involved
<kwwii> (that way the title "artist in chief" actually means something)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: yeah, fair enough :P
<Hobbsee> what, means the main artist?
<kwwii> well, it means I should coordinate the artwork as well
<kwwii> but right now it means I am "my own boss" so to speak
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> true :)
* Hobbsee wants purple, or maybe a purpley-blue type colour.  not the exact shade of gentoo :P
<kwwii> I am going to test out using a shade of purple and the current logo...not sure how well that will work together
<Hobbsee> :)
<imbrandon> kwwii, make it go with the ponies BG http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/screenshots/ponies1.png
<imbrandon> ;)
<kwwii> I happen to like the ponies :-)
<kwwii> :p
<imbrandon> heh i know , someone said yesterday when i was goofin off with that to show you ;)
<kwwii> lol
<nixternal> no more ponies
<nixternal> if my daughter gets Edubuntu and it has a ponies desktop...im going to have to go buy her a pony because i will never hear the end of it
* Hobbsee has a headache.  think i will sleep
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hehe
<nixternal> you know how women have to have everything match...she will want to match her desktop to her real life pony
<nixternal> ;)
<kwwii> hehe
* nixternal waits for some flame
<kwwii> I grew up on a horse ranch...that fact always seemed to attract women
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> well heck
* nixternal goes and buys a pony farm
<imbrandon> i'm a programer , that always seemed to repel women ;)
<nixternal> just maybe
* Hobbsee is jealous of kwwii for that.
<Hobbsee> horses are fun :)
<kwwii> I think with ponies you will only pick up short women
<imbrandon> yea 
<imbrandon> hahaha
<nixternal> #@#@gahahhah kwwii
<kwwii> ok, time for the football match
<imbrandon> kwwii, or very young ones
<kwwii> :p
<imbrandon> ohhh yea football is on again today
<nixternal> no no imbrandon that is prison
<nixternal> soccer
<nixternal> we don't call it football here ;)
<imbrandon> whos we?
<nixternal> the US goofy
<imbrandon> got a mouse in your pocket?
<kwwii> germany is playing in a minute (I can hear the german anthem from my neighborhood
<nixternal> nice kwwii
<nixternal> i can hear the US plane landing at O'hare
<kwwii> the US simply sucks at football so they call it soccer
<nixternal> exactly
<nixternal> thank you kwwii
<imbrandon> the womens team isnt bad ;)
<kwwii> yes!
<nixternal> thats because they are 90% trannies
<kwwii> the problem is that the US are all short guys
* imbrandon isnt that short
<kwwii> I mean, anyone tall enough and athletic enough to play a sport proffesionaly in america plays something in which there is money in it
<nixternal> and the US sux
<nixternal> btw...b4 any of you yankees get mad..im in chicago ;)
<nixternal> kwwii: i couldn't have put it any better
<kwwii> nixternal: two of my sisters live in the chain of lakes area
<nixternal> whoa
<nixternal> me too
<kwwii> my family is from southern wisconsin
<nixternal> thats where are whole clan is
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<nixternal> im 30 minutes from the chain
<kwwii> I even lived up there for a while
<nixternal> we have a house there
<kwwii> cool
<nixternal> in antioch
<nixternal> been to blarney's island?
<kwwii> hehe, cool
<kwwii> yes, I have
<nixternal> lol...
<nixternal> that is my place
<kwwii> it is a small world :-)
<nixternal> every thursday im there
<kwwii> hehe
<nixternal> tell me about it
<kwwii> cool
<kwwii> ok, I am out now
<nixternal> l8r kwwii
<nixternal> enjoy the game
<imbrandon> moins raphink
<raphink> hi imbrandon
<kwwii> re
<uniq> hi kwwii.
<kwwii> hi uniq
<kwwii> that is one uniq nick you got there :-)
<uniq> heh.. indeed :)
<uniq> congrats mez :)
<Mez|21today> ty uniq
* _Sime is back!
<_Sime> and survived paris.
<jpatrick> f/d _Sime
<_Sime> "f/d"??
<jpatrick> _Sime: something that means wb, I picked it up at #amarok
<kwwii> so....did anyone notice that yakuake is broken on ppc?
<uniq> it is? 
<uniq> what's broken about it? 
<uniq> starts just fine here.
<kwwii> it does not work at all
<kwwii> on ppc?
<uniq> yes, dapper ppc.
<kwwii> do you use a one button mouse?
<uniq> I use the trackpad.
<kwwii> ie. do you use f12 for the right mouse button?
<uniq> i use alt+a for yakuake.
<kwwii> ahaaa
<kwwii> how did you set that?
<uniq> don't remember, but i can find out.
<uniq> [Global Shortcuts] 
<uniq> AccessKey=Alt+A
<uniq> in ~/.kde/share/config/yakuakerc
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> now it works
<kwwii> uniq: thanks :-)
<uniq> you're welcome :)
<kwwii> although it keeps saying "Uh oh.. can't write data.."
<kwwii> it works though
<Riddell> kwwii: did you send me the photo?
<_Sime> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hi _Sime, never saw you this morning
<_Sime> I know ;-)
<_Sime> i was downstairs at about 9:30-ish
<jjesse> hello Riddell
<kwwii> Riddell: I haven't finished working on the pics yet (the waiter made like 8 pics and in every one someone is looking stupid)
<Riddell> 9:30 was a bit early for me
<Riddell> hi jjesse, have I missed any gossip in the kubuntu IRC world this week?
<jjesse> Riddell: i've been traveling a lot this week
<kwwii> funnily enough the ubuntu devs seemed to gravitate toward the ubuntu banner, so the only one you see in the pics is the kubuntu banner
<Riddell> kwwii: so you're editing them to create a perfect world in which nobody looks stupid
<jjesse> kwwii: did you create the powerpoint presentation that is included in the Example Content?
<kwwii> Riddell: no, but there is one pic where jeff is looking at me an smiling so I thought I would try to make that one perfect
<jjesse> so i've missed al ot of things
<kwwii> jjesse: yes
<jjesse> kwwii: its not finished
<kwwii> jjesse: it is not supposed to be
<jjesse> kwwii: what do you mean about that? 
<kwwii> jjesse: well, it is supposed to show that you can "add content here"
<kwwii> we should really only include templates for things, not finished works
<kwwii> although at this point the example content is pretty much that
<jjesse> kwwii: hmm didn't realize that I just thought it was supposed to be complete which is why i filled a bug on it
<kwwii> jjesse: to be honest, it is based on the ubuntu presentation contained in the same package
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> my first bug report
<jjesse> grin, lookign up the bug
<kwwii> if I can figure out how (/me is used to bugzilla) I will answer it and set the resolution correctly :-)
<jjesse> ok, i'll let you know the bug #
<kwwii> cool :-)
<kwwii> jjesse: if everyone agrees that it should be finished it would be really simple to remove those pages that are not
<jjesse> bug #49626
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49626 in example-content "OO-Presenting-Kubuntu.odp missing information" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49626
<kwwii> comment added
<kwwii> Riddell: I'll finish one pic and put it online and send you a link
<Riddell> ok, I don't know when sladen is doing his article but I guess it's not urgent since he's wandering around europe
<kwwii> he mentioned to me that he would probably not write it until monday
<kwwii> can one install the X includes with apt-get?
<crimsun_> yes.
<kwwii> xorg-dev?
<crimsun_> libx11-dev (and additional ones more than likely)
<crimsun_> if you're compiling a kde app, it's easier to just install kdebase-dev
<kwwii> I am building styles and window decos
<jpatrick> or kdelibs4-dev
<kwwii> it wants 78 additional packages either way
<kwwii> that was what worried me
<crimsun_> no, that's normal
<kwwii> cool
<kwwii> thanks for the help
<crimsun_> np
<kwwii> Riddell: to be honest, I would rather wait until it is daylight again to edit these pics...the lights in my office are horrible
<kwwii> but I will send you a link once they are done
<hunger> Riddell: Are there plans on having dbus with qt4 bindings in edgy?
<hunger> It would be soooo nice if you could just grab kde4 from svn and start to build it on edgy:-)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-25
<DaSkreech> Any Paris write ups?
<imbrandon> where is the daily live kubuntu ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ <-- thats quite old ( may 31 ? )
<DaSkreech> In gay Paris?
<kwwii> oh, gay it is
<kwwii> except for the violence, it is fun and joy
<kwwii> so...once you have created an external taskbar and then removed it, how do you add one to the normal panel again?
<imbrandon> you mean add a task bar to kicker?
<imbrandon> just right click on kicker and add
<imbrandon> kwwii, ^^
<kwwii> imbrandon: nope, there is not entry anymore for that
<imbrandon> holod on one sec lemme look
<kwwii> erm
<kwwii> found it
<kwwii> ok, time for bed
<imbrandon> applet --> task bar
<kwwii> I am way too tired
<kwwii> yeah
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> ;)
<kwwii> sorry
<DaSkreech> ;)
<DaSkreech> night
<imbrandon> np
<imbrandon> gnight DaSkreech
<kwwii> see you all tomorrow
<imbrandon> see ya kwwii
<DaSkreech> I was saying nihght to kwwii
<imbrandon> ahh ok , gnikww
<kwwii> :-)
<imbrandon> err 
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> ok back to custom livecd
<DaSkreech> Whats on it?
<morbidi> hello
<DaSkreech> hi
<morbidi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-c7e4a572c882d0ce742ab2d2243e594b842fdad0
<morbidi> I followed this guide
<morbidi> and now kubuntu freezes in my splash screen
<hunger> morbidi: Try #ubuntu, please. That is the proper channel to request help.
<morbidi> ok
<morbidi> sorry
<DaSkreech> Or #kubuntu
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> Hobbler!!
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
* DaSkreech said hi too :(
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech who didnt use my proper nick.
<nixternal> no DaSkreech, you said "Hobbler!!"
<DaSkreech> Well If people call me skreech I still say hi back :(
<nixternal> its DaSkreech, like Da Bears
<DaSkreech> See Hob!
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heh hello
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<Hobbsee> i'm okay, didnt wake up that long ago
<DaSkreech> Should be going to bed now
<DaSkreech> Any Paris write ups?
<Hobbsee> no idea - i think they're in the specs themselves
<DaSkreech> Most of the specs are still labeled Braindump
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> check their wiki pages
* Hobbsee makes a note to actually write her spec.
<DaSkreech> Whats your spec on?
<Hobbsee> with mithandir - on how to make the conferences better for people who cant be there
<nixternal> i did that last week ;)
<DaSkreech> lol I wonder if that would get discussed at the conference?
<Hobbsee> no, i doubt it
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hmmm?
<nixternal> ;p;
<nixternal> kl
<nixternal> j/k rather
* DaSkreech likes https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/drinking-from-the-firehose though
* nixternal too DaSkreech
* DaSkreech wants a Paris Digest :(
<nixternal> that would be nice
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: write one
<Hobbsee> haha yeah - who thought of that name
<nixternal> www.buntudot.org has a post of some Paris pics
<DaSkreech> I wasn't at the conference
<Hobbsee> i think most who were will now be crazily busy wiht syncs.
<DaSkreech> Yeah but there must have been at least one person who was taking notes for the rest of the class
<nixternal> by the looks of the pics, most people looked wasted ;)
<nixternal> as in tired
<Hobbsee> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<nixternal> dont' try to report me either Hobbsee ;)
<DaSkreech> HUm Bug
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> nixternal: some guy trying to report problems into the middle of u-devel - which is rather silent, on a saturday night/sunday right after a conference
<DaSkreech> yeah Devel channels seem to be quiet around the middle of the year
<nixternal> hehe
* Hobbsee suspects that everyone is either drunk, asleep, or both
<Hobbsee> also, it is the weekend.
<nixternal> thank god i don't drink
<DaSkreech> Solid water?
<nixternal> i did some work with my church and the chicago public schools..one of the members in our church is a Ubuntu guy, and he had the idea of helping out the areas in chicago that don't have money, and we received 40 computers which we refurbished and installed Edubuntu on..we are going to set them up next week
<nixternal> water is about it
<nixternal> soda every now and then..im kind of a health nut..constantly working out and what not
* imbrandon is makin a kustom kubuntu livecd
<imbrandon> thus afk mostly
<nixternal> how is that coming along?
* DaSkreech did a breezy->dapper edubuntu install for the schools he supports
<nixternal> how could you be afk when you are workin' on the puter?
<nixternal> you are afirc
<nixternal> ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<DaSkreech> Or what we call an idle bum
<DaSkreech> nixternal: hiya!
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> i thought i closed konversation
<DaSkreech> nixternal: apparently It outsmarted you
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Did you get a message from a rat guy before the great dowing?
<nixternal> ya i did
<nixternal> ratbert
<nixternal> [22:44]  [Notice]  -ratbert- Global notice]  I am a fat asshole, who loves abuse, die
<nixternal> and then i died
<nixternal> ;)
<DaSkreech> I got it lilke a few minutes before
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: !
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech!
* DaSkreech ponders waiting for Riddell to rejoin
<Hobbsee> he's likely asleep
<Hobbsee> or netsplitted
<DaSkreech> Yeah he got split
<DaSkreech> Well then I'm off to bed
<Hobbsee> night DaSkreech 
* DaSkreech waves to everyone and turns on the nightlight
* DaSkreech basks in the glow of a little Konqui
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:irc.freenode.net] : Kubuntu Schedule! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuParisSummit | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings Mon 26th 21:00UTC
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Kubuntu Schedule! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuParisSummit | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings Mon 26th 21:00UTC
<Hobbsee> Riddell: welcome
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Ha!
<DaSkreech> no I can go to bed :)
<DaSkreech> now even
* imbrandon missed something
* imbrandon notices that edgy has the new gnome and wonders about kde 3.5.3/4 upload
<Hobbsee> he's probably still asleep
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: no .4, certainly
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> why not its edgy ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> j/k
<imbrandon> i just wanna start workin on the new stuff ;)
<Hobbsee> hasnt been created yet :P
* Hobbsee pokes the room
<nixternal> well hello there
<Hobbsee> hi, there are people here :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> physically..not mentally ;)
<nixternal> g'nite all
<Hobbsee> night nixternal 
<antinobody> I should follow him soon
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> grr...
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o imbrandon]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by Hobbsee
<antinobody> I belive I'm witnessing another admin war
<antinobody> wait
<antinobody> op
<antinobody> wrong name
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> just my deop script not working properly.
* imbrandon just plain forgot to deop
<Hobbsee> heh
<toma> eeps
<mornfall> eyo
<mornfall> anyone know if kdelibs in kubuntu are compiled with the fast malloc?
<uniq> mornfall: looks like it isn't. atleast no --enable-fast-malloc in debian/ for kdelibs.
* mornfall notes that adept now spends almost 19% of time in malloc and another 19% in delete :p
<Hobbsee> mornfall: is that good or bad?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: well, it means that faster malloc/free would cause it to run faster :)
<Hobbsee> yay!
<uniq> dropping gamin support for edgy would also be a good thing.
<uniq> +inotify +fast-malloc -libfam :)
<Riddell> uniq: trouble with dropping gamin is then there's no remote updates
<Riddell> although I don't know if that's a big issue, we could drop it and see who complains
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell!  you made it back then
<Riddell> well, back in Englandshire
<uniq> riddell: I haven't read up on the topic, gamin just makes me crazy as my laptops disk never goes idle.
<Riddell> uniq: agreed
<Riddell> toma: Ubunutu is wrong in index.docbook for rsibreak
<Riddell> and Suse should probably be SuSE or SUSE
<toma> Riddell: oki, changed, anything else?
<Riddell> detailled is wrong
<toma> one l ?
<Riddell> yes I think so
* toma revives a spellchecker
<Hobbsee> detailed, yeah
<toma> apropriate was almost spelled ok ;-)
<Hobbsee> appropriate :P
<Hobbsee> toma: you should have gotten me to spell check stuff for you - then again, i'd write with au spelling
<toma> Hobbsee: you can still do it ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee should be studying
* Hobbsee will probably meet pia waugh tomorrow :)
<toma> who?
<Hobbsee> toma: woman from linux australia - and the wife of jdub
<toma> who? ;-)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: now that your'e almost back, will we see the kubuntu.org repos for amarok 1.4.1 beta 1?
<toma> Hobbsee: whenever you have time: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/utils/doc/rsibreak/
<Hobbsee> toma: pacakge it?
<toma> Hobbsee: proofread
<Hobbsee> right
* toma is not sure what Hobbsee meant with the question
<Hobbsee> looking
* Hobbsee cant spell package
<Hobbsee> like Suse, Gentoo, Ubunutu, &kubuntu; or Debian, then your distribution probably contains <-- upper case Kubuntu?
<toma> Hobbsee: neh, has &; around it, that means it is an entity which gets expanded automatigally
<Hobbsee> ah
* Hobbsee was wondering about that
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'll probably be packaging/merging/updating qt then kde then stuff like amarok
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay, cool.
* Hobbsee stupidly burned her eyes out. eek.
<Hobbsee> so it'll be worht upgrading to edgy in a few days...hmm...
<toma> upgrading to edgy sounds like playing with fire
<uniq> it's playing with apt pinning. :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee will wait till after the exams for that.
<toma> and when you have met the wife if someone ;-)
<toma> of
<Hobbsee> toma: huh?
* Hobbsee doesnt understand
<toma> Hobbsee: i was refering to  pia waugh
<Hobbsee> toma: ohhhhhh...right, yes :)
<nixternal> moin
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<toma> you scared her
<nixternal> lol toma
<toma> hi raphink
<raphink> hi toma
<Riddell> kwwii: rocking photo
<kwwii> :-)
<ne78> i would like to know where is the kubuntu .deb of kopete 0.12 (i'm a debian user i would like to try it)
<OdyX> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/ <- as I just said you
<OdyX> ...
<uniq> .. ok, anyone familiar with buildd, sbuild, wanna-build and ubuntu release names? i can't get wanna-build or sbuild to accept breezy, dapper and edgy. only stable, testing and unstable.
<Riddell> uniq: use pbuilder?
<Riddell> hi Taya 
<Taya> hi, i have bluetooth problems, cana nyone help?
<Taya> hi Riddel :) how r u?
<Riddell> Taya: tonio knows about that sort of thing, but he's not here just now
<Riddell> I'm good, just did a phone interview for an ubuntu podcast
<Taya> ok,so bluetooth is not working at all, hardware problem, is that fixible?
<Riddell> what's the problem?
<Taya> i am going out of the city soon, and want to use my mobile phone with gprs for internet via blueotooth, so i need to make it work..
<uniq> riddell: i currently do, but i want to have it automagically build stuff i upload to the server.
<Taya> podcast=??
<Riddell> Taya: internet radio show at http://ubuntuos.com/
<Taya> good :) an what about my bluetooth?
<Taya> any ideas?
<Riddell> Taya: I've no ideas, maybe tonio will know, else post a detailed description of the problem to the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<Taya> ok, and onemore problem..
<Taya> i still cant add g eorgian language
<Taya> i managed to do so on my one computer at work
<Taya> but on my laptop and other computers, it;s not working..
<toma_> Taya: in your konsole or ... ok
<danimo> \sh_away: ping?
<danimo> hi
<poningru> anyone know if kdocker has a chance of getting into edgy?
* poningru is surprised its not in dapper
<uniq> probably a good chance if someone makes a package :)
* danimo is surpised he cannot find a current kaffeine for dapper. I know i had it installed, but after messing with repos it's missing
<jjesse> kwwii: then should we close the bug #49626?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49626 in example-content "OO-Presenting-Kubuntu.odp missing information" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49626
<poningru> uniq: http://l1nux.free.fr/index.php?&direction=0&order=&directory=Debian/Utilities
<kwwii> jjesse: I thought perhaps we should wait to see if anyone else thinks differently
<kwwii> if so, I can change it
<kwwii> I guess it could be made into a bug for both ubuntu and kubuntu and then we would see what everyone thinks
<jjesse> kwwii: ok
<bddebian> Heya
<uniq> poningru: need the source package. That's the binary.
<poningru> uniq: hmm it seems the guy maintaining them is packaging for kubuntu now
<poningru> anthony
<poningru> tonio it seems
<jjesse> nice just read that freenode's nickserv has been spoofed 
<jjesse> maybe its time to change servers?
<nixternal> jjesse: where did you read that?
<poningru> nixternal: did you not experience the downage last night?
<poningru> its general knowledge
<nixternal> ya i did..just didn't know what all occurred
<nixternal> i know the attack happened..just didn't know the details of it
<jjesse> nixternal: i read it on slashdot
<linuxmonkey> jjesse:  changing servers wont help
<linuxmonkey> unless we got our own servers and hacked them all to remove all bugs
<kwwii> Riddell: ping?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-18
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: now you have me wondering and i'll have to test it out.
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: how's it coming along?
<crimsun> I'm attempting to negotiate the passing of QString
<crimsun> maybe if I emit a custom signal?
<nosrednaekim> be right back
<crimsun> still not sure if that will propagate to the importer
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: did you fix it?
<crimsun> not yet
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: mind if I try?
<nosrednaekim> i kinda don't have anything to do (in case you hadn't noticed)
<crimsun> go for it
<crimsun> I'm looking at i18n for it ATM
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: oh yeah, and another thing, why aren't you writing it in qt4?
<nosrednaekim> its going to be obsoluete in 6 moths.
<nosrednaekim> *obsolete
<crimsun> because this needs to ship in main for gutsy
<nosrednaekim> doesn't gusty have qt4?
<crimsun> and AFAIK, gutsy won't ship with KDE 4
<crimsun> in main?
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I thought ubiquity was now qt4
<crimsun> I'm also concerned about past Ubuntu releases that are still/will be supported
<crimsun> Dapper, Edgy, Feisty
<nosrednaekim> ah.. right. ok
<nosrednaekim> just wondering.
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: does this thing have to detect whether or not its should run as a gtk app?
<crimsun> yes
<nosrednaekim> ok
<crimsun> I've removed the Glade-3 bit locally; Toby has been working on the GTK+2 frontend
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<nosrednaekim> ok.now what if you have an apply button and a quit button?
<nosrednaekim> that way you could have two different signals.
<nosrednaekim> apply would write the config, and then you could connect to the quit's slot to quit() in asoundconfig-ui
<nosrednaekim> that way people could test out the effects of their changes without closing the app as well.
<crimsun> do KDE apps generally have Close pushbuttons in addition to an Apply?
<crimsun> sorry, have -a- Close pushbutton
<nosrednaekim> most configuration ones do.
<crimsun> ok, and this is carried over into Qt 4 & KDE 4?
<crimsun> err, well, KDE 4
<nosrednaekim> lol, most DON'T have two close buttons. ;)
<crimsun> guess it doesn't really much matter for Qt 4
<nosrednaekim> I believe they're keeping that.
<crimsun> I'd like to be consistent with the current Qt 3 & KDE 3 UI for this version
<crimsun> it seems a bit odd to have both the window manager's close and a separate close pushbutton, but I was going with gnome's ui initially ;)
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: well, it seems consistent to me from what kcontrol looks like (always an apply button)
<crimsun> ok, well if it's smart Qt 3- & KDE 3-wise, I'm fine with it
<nosrednaekim> actually now that I check, its not a close button, but a reset button.
<crimsun> hmm.
<nosrednaekim> but they all have apply buttons
<crimsun> is there a Close or a Quit pushbutton?
<crimsun> ok, I can rename the current Close to Apply
<nosrednaekim> yeah. sorry.I was wrong about that quit thing.
<crimsun> in that case, I can just rely on the window manager's close
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<crimsun> thanks for the input :)
<nosrednaekim> ywp.
<nosrednaekim> yep.
<nosrednaekim> no problem. I love all things python
<nosrednaekim> 'cept the snakes
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<nosrednaekim> know of any other python programs that need to get ported to qt?
<crimsun> hehe, well, I know that some people would love a GTK+2 UI for QJackCtl ;)
<nosrednaekim> sorry, no gtk here
<crimsun> yeah, that's why I worked on the Qt version
<crimsun> in retrospect, PyQt was a good choice; I had no prior experience with Qt and only minimal Python
<nosrednaekim> I had some python experience before I learned it with QT, but qt makes it so much cooler
<Hobbsee> heya all
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: hi
<Lure> Tonio_: two problems with new knm
<Lure> First: when on wired connection, no icon in tray (just empty space)
<Lure> Second: when on wired connection, kmail/koqueror thinks I am offline and does not fetch mail/web (while on wireless all fine)
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, I just noticed that
<Tonio_> Lure: I think it is a problem with a patch riddell did a moment ago
<Tonio_> Lure: I think both problems are links
<Tonio_> linked
<Lure> Tonio_: yep, might be
* Lure has to run to meeting, bbl
<Tonio_> okay we'll fix this :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll check the networkstatus patch, maybe there is an issue with it
<Tonio_> Lure: I think I jave the fix concerning the icon
<Tonio_> a patches I didn't apply correctly
* Jucato waves to Tonio_
<mhb> Tonio_: ping
<Tonio_> mhb: hey ;)
<mhb> Tonio_: I've ported --noignorebutton, -i and -d during the weekend. Simple stuff; the harder one will be --nonewdcop, I guess.
<mhb> Tonio_: I haven't commited yet, though.
<Tonio_> mhb: super cool :)
<Tonio_> mhb: I'm currently on the all network-manager stuff, including the gnome part and the vpn plugins
<Tonio_> mhb: that's very nice, so only the harder to come then ?
<Tonio_> Lure: fixed ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: just fixed the little icon issue with knm, now uploading to gutsy
<Riddell> hmmm
<Riddell> which icon issue?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't apply your static connection patch correctly, that resulted a little bug
<Tonio_> mbiebl: hey ;)
<mbiebl> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> mbiebl: as you work on knetworkmanager for debian, just wanted to let you know I packaged the 0.2 rc version
<Tonio_> mbiebl: and all network-manager 0.6.5
<mbiebl> I have them too ;-)
<Tonio_> mbiebl: hehe :)
<mbiebl> Tonio_: How did you handle the nm-applet split in NM?
<Tonio_> mbiebl: damn we should have sync our efforts :)
<mbiebl> Really.
<Tonio_> mbiebl: new package for network-manager-applet, with a replace + provides + conflicts on the old package
<mbiebl> how have you called the source package and how the binary package?
<mbiebl> I called the source package nm-applet and the binary one network-manager-gnome
<mbiebl> nm-applet seems to be the package name according to configure.ac and also when you unpack the tarball.
<Tonio_> the old package is still network-manager
<Tonio_> the new one is network-manager-applet
<Tonio_> and it provides + replaces + conflicts network-manager-gnome
<mbiebl> Hm, why did you rename it from network-manager-gnome to network-manager-applet?
<Tonio_> mbiebl: to respect the tarball name
<Tonio_> that's the "real name" of the application, accordig to upstream, so I did that way
<Tonio_> mbiebl: isn't that nice for you ?
<mbiebl> Well, it's a bit unclear imho.
<mbiebl> The applet itself is called nm-applet
<mbiebl> The package name, according to configure.ac is also nm-applet
<mbiebl> So when you run make dist, it will create a tarball named nm-applet-1.2.3.tar.gz
<mbiebl> It seems, the tarball has simply been renamed afterwards to network-manager-applet.
<mbiebl> Which is a bit hackish imho.
<mbiebl> Besides from the naming issues: Where did you put the nm-vpn-properties binary?
<Tonio_> mbiebl: hum pitti asked me for the same change
<mbiebl> It's still in the network-manager source tarball
<Tonio_> mbiebl: so I'll reupload with network-manager-gnome as deb name for the applet
<mbiebl> Tonio_: Have you already uploaded it to gutsy?
<Tonio_> mbiebl: let me check concerning the vpn-property
<Tonio_> mbiebl: there are beeing uploading now, for testing
<Tonio_> mbiebl: no pb to drop them after, so don't mind :)
<Tonio_> mbiebl: so I'll do as you concerning the network-manager-gnome
<mbiebl> The problem with putting nm-vpn-properties into network-manager is, that it will generate gnome dependencies in the network-manager binary package.
<mbiebl> Which is unfortunate for KDE users.
<Riddell> evil
<mbiebl> As knm 0.2 has native VPN plugins support, it doesn't need nm-vpn-properties anymore.
<mbiebl> So I'd either use -Xnm-vpn-properties in network-manager or split nm-vpn-properties out into a separate package.
<mbiebl> I'm not sure yet, which way is the best.
<mbiebl> Imho nm-vpn-properties belongs into the nm-applet source tarball
<mbiebl> Tonio_: Unfortunately I have to run now.
<Tonio_> ah......
<mbiebl> I'm currently on debconf and there is a talk I want to go to.
<mbiebl> See you later...
<Tonio_> okay bye :)
<larsivi> my katapult lost it's calculator in 7.04 :(
<Riddell> alt-space, control-c
<Riddell> configure, catalogues
<larsivi> Riddell: thanks! :)
<frode_> grr.. useless isp-crap.
<Tonio_> mbiebl: why not splitting the binary to another package ?
<Tonio_> mbiebl: like network-manager-vpnproperties ?
<Tonio_> mbiebl: another option is to have network-manager-gnome coming from the networkmanager tarball and another package network-manager-applet depending on network-manager-gnome
<nosrednaekim> Lure: hey.... congrats on getting your name in the KDE4 commit digest!
<kwwii> omg - Lure is famous!
<Lure> nosrednaekim: ?
* Lure does not recall commiting anything to kde4 (yet)
<nosrednaekim> I swear I saw your name... maybe someone is impersonating you.
<nosrednaekim> just a second.
<nosrednaekim> isn't your name Lubo Luk?
<nosrednaekim> Lure: haha oh...its not. Thats the guy who works on KDE composite.
<nosrednaekim> I'm sorry
* Lure is Luka Renko
<nosrednaekim> haha sorry.
<Tonio_> Lure: knetworkmanager should work now
<Tonio_> Lure: btw I have to wait a bit for upload as there is a structure problem in the way the n-m team splitted it
<Lure> Tonio_: great - no problem, we can wait
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll have to make a point with mbiebl on the way to get that done
<Tonio_> Lure: but as long as you don't use the vpn, you can use my packages, no pb
<Lure> Tonio_: yep, aligning with debian should be priority
<Tonio_> Lure: the point is that there is no way to do that properly at the moment in fact....
<Tonio_> Lure: the applet is now a seperate package, but a part of the gnome code is still in the standard n-m tarbalml
<Lure> :-(
<Tonio_> Lure: the result is that the standard package now hs gnome dependancies
<Tonio_> on the other hand, we can split, but that means having 2 packages just for the gnome applet, which is ugly
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<manchicken_> Riddell: Is your Adept bzr repo up to date?
<Riddell> should be
<Riddell> but check the changelog version
<manchicken_> Righto.
<manchicken_> The welcome screen you get with adept_updater is pissing me off.  I may just kill it.
<manchicken_> It makes no sense, and it makes me mad.
<manchicken_> brb, I'm gonna reboot to apply this kernel update.
<Riddell> what would you do instead?
<Ash-Fox> Make the intro screen "Welcome to Kubuntu Genuine Advantage"
<Riddell> ahem
<Hobbsee> gah....twitch
<Hobbsee> that might be amusing, though...
<Hobbsee> in a...sadistic...sort of way.
<Riddell> an april fools thnig I think
<emonkey-f> lol
<nixternal> haha, that would rock
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<nixternal> gtk_file_system_path_is_local: assertion `path != NULL' failed
<Riddell> pong Hobbsee
<nixternal> hrmm, anyone know away around this? I am trying to open a file in Gimp and it crashes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what was the command to go and check if all the patches applied, etc?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you gave it to me for kde3 packages - but i've lost ~/.kde, so lost all my logs :'(
<Riddell> Hobbsee: patch -R ? :)
<Hobbsee> no.
<Hobbsee> was something about debian/rules
<Riddell> make -f debian/rules buildprep
<Hobbsee> thanks
<manchicken> Riddell: Instead of the welcome screen I think it should go right into the list of updates.
<manchicken> Riddell: I wrote a spec up about this a while ago.
<Riddell> yes, I remember that
<Riddell> seems fine to me
<Riddell> but what about the sources download step?
* mhb pokes manchicken 
<manchicken> mhb: Oww!
<manchicken> Riddell: We can keep that.
<manchicken> Riddell: that's kinda necessary...
* Hobbsee notes that a ppa would class as a public place.
<mhb> manchicken: what happens when dpkg is interrupted during configure and adept is run afterwards?
<manchicken> mhb: The database is locked and you need to fix it.
<manchicken> dpkg --configure -a seems to do the trick most of the time.
<mhb> manchicken: yeah, I know that, I don't need support :o)
<mhb> manchicken: I'm wondering how hard would it be to run that command for the user
<mhb> manchicken: in a semi-nice UI
<mhb> manchicken: in python, it would be very easy to do that
<mhb> manchicken: by the way, did you get rid of that welcome screen in adept_updater? :o)
<Hobbsee> woo!  akode breakage!
<Jucato> manchicken: would it be possible for Adept to have more specific error messages whenever it says something can't be installed because it will break something? maybe somehow show the error output from apt-get?
<manchicken> mhb: Hmm... that's vaguely reminiscent of an idea I brought to the meeting last time ;)
<manchicken> Jucato: Until those messages are standardized in the packages that will be different.
<manchicken> s/different/difficult
<manchicken>  /
<mhb> manchicken: it is, but now it's just a simple python app that will appear when you click on a "Resolve" button in the Adept "broken dpkg" pop-up
<Jucato> hm... I can't explain it well now... maybe tomorrow when I'm more sane :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: is never sane.
<Jucato> I have my minutes :)
<manchicken> mhb: The problem is that you're talking about a problem that could have multiple causes.
<Hobbsee> :P
<manchicken> That error message is what you get when the dpkg database is locked.
<manchicken> The other common cause for having a locked dpkg database is when you already have another program locking the dpkg database that is doing something with it.
<mhb> you get the same message?
<mhb> now that's evil
<manchicken> It's the same error message for the same case, and I'm not sure how we'd detect the difference.
<manchicken> Remember, that's the same symptom.
<manchicken> Adept is trying to lock the dpkg database and dpkg won't let it.  That's all adept knows.
<manchicken> If I'm wrong that's great, but if I recall correctly that is all that's going on there.
<mhb> wait, let me do a little test here
<mhb> manchicken: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mhb> manchicken: apt-get can determine whether you should run dpkg --configure -a or not
<manchicken> mhb: Try opening adept and then try running adept.
<mhb> manchicken: adept can't
<manchicken> Err, sorry, try opening adept and then try running apt-get
<mhb> manchicken: okay, I'll just resolve the first error
<manchicken> Probably a good idea.
* Hobbsee test builds akode and such
<Riddell> Tonio_: network-manager-applet got rejected?
* Hobbsee uploads akode, waits on it to be built.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's new?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hrm?
<Riddell> in akode?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: liboggflac got merged into libflac
<Hobbsee> so akode needed updating
<Hobbsee> which will then make k-d installable again
<mhb> manchicken: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mhb> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Riddell> that sounds handy
<Hobbsee> yes, rather
<mhb> manchicken: apt-get is smart, adept is not
<mhb> manchicken: fix that! :o)
<manchicken> mhb: You!
<apachelogger> mhhhh
<apachelogger> start with the updater
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: amarok is in progress
<apachelogger> make it share python stuff with ubuntu :P
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: ohhh, lovely :D
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: akode breakage isnt helping, thouhg.
* apachelogger votes on piping akode to trashbin
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: get that asound-UI all figured out?
<mhb> manchicken: if you can simply port the smart code from apt-get to adept, I'll code the python app that resolves this error
<manchicken> mhb: I'm wondering if apt is just checking for processes that it knows access the database.
* apachelogger is wondering
<apachelogger> how much work would it be to create a KCM? ... how much more work would it be to create it in python?
<Ash-Fox> I don't think it's even possible todo in python alone
<apachelogger> omg!
<apachelogger> screw kde
<Jucato> PyQt
<apachelogger> Oo
<Jucato> maybe... the kde-guidance modules are written in python
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> sebas: piiiing
<_Sime> the kde-guidance modules are also KCMs.
<Riddell> apachelogger: not much
<Riddell> pykdeextensions source package should have examples
<apachelogger> arrsome
<apachelogger> now I just gotta learn pythong :|
<apachelogger> why can't ubuntu just use ruby as default scripting language
<Riddell> got to pick something
<nosrednaekim> cause python is superior. (and it has better bindings)
<Riddell> I wouldn't say that
<nosrednaekim> that it has better bindings to qt and KDE?
<apachelogger> I hope so, ruby bindings are far too slow IMHO :|
<manchicken> knetworkmanager locking up seems to mess with kontact.
<mhb> manchicken: I'm sure it isn't
<Hobbsee> okay, pinentry-qt is *seriously* beyond cool.
<Hobbsee> it works for ssh too!
<Riddell> what does it do?
<Hobbsee> caches the passphrase for however logn you configure.  and gives you a nice qt box to put your passphrase into
<Hobbsee> the caching is the killer bit, though
<manchicken> Well, knetworkmanager was kinda being stupid like it always is on startup, not showing its icon.  All network traffic seemed to be working, so I didn't bother killing and restarting it.  Well, kontact wouldn't even check mail if I manually tried to do so.
<Hobbsee> especially useful for using debsign -r
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: it thinks that you aren't connected to the internet.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ^
<manchicken> nosrednaekim: Yeah, but everything else seemed to work just fine.
<manchicken> nosrednaekim: I suppose the problem is more that knetworkmanager went stupid in the first place :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: how handy, does it work with debsign?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: of course
<fdoving> manchicken: you can disable that feature, system settings -> service manager -> network status daemon -> stop.
<Hobbsee> you need to do a bit of config, but yeah
<mhb> manchicken: so, will you do that horrible task of reading a snippet of C code and porting it to C++ adept?
<mhb> manchicken: pretty please? :o)
<manchicken> mhb: Could you file a wishlist and assign it to me?
<manchicken> mhb: I'll make it a priority next time I get a chance to hack.
<mhb> manchicken: okay
<mhb> manchicken: have to go now, see you later :o)
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: BTW,I checked out whether or not Python can call functions in the original calls from an inherited class.. negative (from what I could tell, maybe there is a way I don't know of)
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: i tested with qApp.quit() yesterday, that worked. but then my ISP died.
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: but that wasn't going back to the previous class was it?
<manchicken> mhb: It's on my hacking to-do list.
<nosrednaekim> the parent.
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: no idea what happens, the result is that the app quits cleanly. not sure how python handles it internally.
<nosrednaekim> it sounds like a qt specific thing.
<fdoving> it is.
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: anyway, crimson changed the close button to an apply button. But he might appreciate knowing how to close the app.
<fdoving> yep.
<fdoving> crimsun: qApp.quit() after the final pass in writeConf works for me.
<nosrednaekim> any idea when CNR is going to included in Ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: ask the linspire people
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<manchicken> It would be awesome if each profile in kontact would let you choose whether you want to top-post or bottom-post.
<manchicken> My boss just complained because I'm not top-posting.  heh
<Hobbsee> it doesnt?
<Hobbsee> thunderbird does
<manchicken> I don't think it does.
<manchicken> It'd be awesome if there was a way I didn't know about... but I don't see it anywhere.
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: yep, you can
<nosrednaekim> Identities->edit identities->templates
<nosrednaekim> I think thts what you are looking for
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: thats from within Kmail.
<manchicken> Damn, score one for nosrednaekim.
<nosrednaekim> that works?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> Just move URSOR to the top.
<manchicken> Grr...
<manchicken> \URSOR
<manchicken> kontact doesn't like the %
<manchicken> I suppose that's color encoding, but still.
<manchicken> It's kinda silly
<nosrednaekim> cool. I actually had never seen that before :)
<manchicken> nosrednaekim: What a wild guess.
<nosrednaekim> yep!
<Hobbsee> oh fudge
<Hobbsee> akode builds on i386, but not amd64 and ia64
<Hobbsee> ok, kdemultimedia fixed version is sitting on brandon's server, which is now hidden from the world again.
<Riddell> bad boy
<Hobbsee> yes.
<Hobbsee> very much so.
<Hobbsee> and my X wont hardlock when it's supposed to, dammit!
<Tonio_> yaw
* hunger wonders whether WEP cracking could be integrated into knetworkmanager;-)
<manchicken> This is irritating.  Kpilot used to work like a charm.  Now it's flakey as hell.
<manchicken> Well that sucks.
<manchicken> Trying to auto-configure my phone just crashed both kpilot and my phone.
<crimsun> fdoving: I think that violates my UI, though.  I want the user to close the app, not the Apply QPushButton.
<crimsun> semantically Apply means "apply changes", not "apply changes and terminate the app"
<Tonio_> sebas: ping ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey nice job on the knm packaging ;) - saw them come in on gutsy-changes
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yup :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I saw it was the source, does that mean that the binary packages arent there yet?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: not really sure how that upload to gutsy works ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: should be in the repos now
<Tonio_> I mean the binaries
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok, any chance the source pkg can be built for feisty?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the vmware's dont let me test wlan
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: or atleast I'm not sure how to :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: if you rebuilt everything and in the good order, should work
<Lure_> Tonio_: there are other people asking for feisty backport - see bug 108369
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108369 in network-manager "Request: Update Feisty's Network Manager to 0.6.5" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108369
<mhb> manchicken: around?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well maybe it should be backported then :)
<Tonio_> Lure_: yes but backport is a long work.... I don't have now the same amount of free time I had before :)
<manchicken> mhb: Yup
<mhb> manchicken: done my part of the deal :o)
<manchicken> mhb: I don't know when I'm gonna have time to hack to be honest.
<manchicken> Pregnant ladies are very time consuming :)
<mhb> manchicken: no problem
<_StefanS_> Lure_: I might try out a backport for nm6.5 + knm 0.2
<_StefanS_> Lure_: I need it myself anyways
<Lure_> _StefanS_: you my try if it builds and then we can ping jdong for backport consideration
<_StefanS_> Lure_: yep
<_StefanS_> Lure_: I will pull the source tomorrow and try it out
<_StefanS_> Lure_: Right now I have to do some regular work unfortunately
<Lure_> _StefanS_: I know the feeling :-(
<_StefanS_> Lure_: hey I got a pregnant wife too :D
<_StefanS_> Lure_: and 10month old kid heh
* Lure_ is done with that chapter in life ;-)
* _StefanS_ would have alot of time if he didn't need to sleep
<_StefanS_> Lure_: you wouldn't have to know about a nice 4-5 disk sata array ?
<_StefanS_> Lure_: I need one for my backups..
<Lure_> _StefanS_: I am actually need to start looking for one for home
* Lure_ is actually working on backup/archiving solutions at work (just enterprise) ;-)
<_StefanS_> Lure_: well the problem seems that everyone wants firewire/usb/nas stuff
<_StefanS_> Lure_: I want eSata
<_StefanS_> Lure_: = speed
<Lure_> _StefanS_: yep, but not that common
<Lure_> Tonio__: hi
<_StefanS_> Lure_: yes thats the problem
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio
<Lure_> Tonio__: you have internet at home now?
<mhb> manchicken: well does your pregnant wife allow you some app testing?
<Tonio__> Lure_: no, I'm not at home :/
<manchicken> heh
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: go home :D
<mhb> manchicken: if so, check out the adept-resolver app at https://code.launchpad.net/~martin.bohm/adept/adept-resolver
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: dont stay at work
<Lure_> Tonio__: so you have beds at work - nice of them ;-)
<_StefanS_> hehe
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: I'm at a friend's home :)
<_StefanS_> Lure_: my point exactly
<_StefanS_> oh
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: whats the most easy way to get those gutsy sources for nm/knm ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: I cant figure your repo out :D
<manchicken> Ooh, did you actually try to mimic the adept install interface, with the console embed and all?
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: simply add the gutsy deb-src branch to your sources.list :)
<Tonio__> simple :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: oh doesn't it clash with the regular feisty ones?
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: no
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: ok great
<mhb> manchicken: one little bug with the buttons fixed (they were not responsive, qt designer's fault)
<mhb> manchicken: actually, I just more-or-less reused the gdebi-kde interface, which does try to mimic the Adept install interface
<mhb> manchicken: break your dpkg lock and then try it :o)
<manchicken> Seems like it would work, but I don't have the time to run it yet.  Fighting fires with work. :(
<manchicken> Some idiot found a minor security exploit.
<manchicken> And now the sky is evidently falling.
<manchicken> Even though the only damage they can do is modify the appearance of a search results screen..
<manchicken> Boo hoo.
<mhb> manchicken: another option could be to convince a newcomer to code a little C++ fix for Kubuntu :o) perhaps someone at kubuntu-devel or such
<manchicken> If you can find such a person I'm sure Riddell would love to know :)
<mhb> by the way, bug 48627 is what we're trying to solve
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 48627 in adept "Poor resolution of "database locked" problem" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48627
<manchicken> That's not a bug though :)
<manchicken> And I still argue that it's not adept's job to resolve the problem :)
<mhb> manchicken: actually, it is. And now we have a fix. All it takes is to find someone who makes Adept realize that we need dpkg :o)
* mhb pokes yuriy 
<manchicken> mhb: Hit me up tomorrow morning, I may have less headache tomorrow :)
<mhb> manchicken: tomorrow morning in your country or mine? :o)
<manchicken> Tomorrow morning UTC-0500 :)
<manchicken> So like 1600Z
<Riddell> manchicken: hmm?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-19
<manchicken> ?
<manchicken> Isn't it past your bedtime?
<Riddell> I havn't achieved my achiement quota for today
<mhb> manchicken: it is, but his computer does a very loud scream whenever you mention his name on IRC :o)
<Riddell> although I do have a dentist appointment tomorrow morning so I suppose I can't stay up too late
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> Damnit, this latest kernel update hosed my sound again.
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: I heard about that.
<crimsun> I hate it when people say something about sound and don't provide any details.
<crimsun> I have a trigger on "sound", and it's really frickin annoying to read awaylog and find nothing to help debug.
<nosrednaekim> hey crimsun! did you get that hint from fdoving?
<crimsun> nosrednaekim: I read it, but it violates my UI.
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: what?
<crimsun> Apply semantically does not mean Apply this and close the window - at least from what you tell me in existing KDE 3 apps.
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: right, well that was for if you were still doing the close button
<crimsun> if the majority of existing KDE 3 apps do not have one, then I'm hesitant to deviate.
<nosrednaekim> right. is it all working? I found something interesting from it. I actually have two sound chips.
<crimsun> manchicken: i.e., "hosed my sound" is insufficient.  Tell me the output from http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.sh
<manchicken> crimsun: I'm still trying to verify that it's the kernel update :)
<crimsun> nosrednaekim: yes, I'm about to push out another update before I begin the PyQt4 portion.
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: if you have the hda-intel driver, I've been hearing bad things about the latest kernel update
<crimsun> it depends on your HDA codec.
<manchicken> crimsun: I'm getting a lot of errors from your script.
<crimsun> what sort?
<crimsun> it requires bash and should say so in the shebang.
<manchicken> This sort: /home/manchicken/bin/alsa-info.sh: 190: [[: not found
<crimsun> it's not my script, though I had significant input into it.  We work on it in #alsa.
<manchicken> Ah, damnit.
<manchicken> It's dash
<manchicken> That's what was killing it.
<manchicken> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/575234
<mhb> manchicken: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-June/001777.html
<manchicken> crimsun: Hopefully that helps :)
<manchicken> I've gotta take off.
<crimsun> that's definitely not an HDA codec
<crimsun> I mean, it is kinda humorous that 'Master' is muted
<crimsun> it's also quite possible that you need 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' set to 0 and 'External Amplifier' muted
<nosrednaekim> i'm sorry, quick question, where do you put commands that you want to run on boot?
<crimsun> depends when you want them executed.
<crimsun> if it doesn't ultimately matter, /etc/rc.local
<mhb> manchicken: seen that link?
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: k, thanks
<crimsun> nosrednaekim: revision 7 is suitable for testing
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: i'll give it a spin, got a link?
<crimsun> nosrednaekim: http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~motu/asoundconf-ui/trunk/files
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> I just need asoundconf-ui and displayqt.py right?
<crimsun> right
<crimsun> meaning asoundconfgui for the former
<nosrednaekim> right.
<crimsun> `python asoundconfgui --ui=qt3`
<crimsun> oh, this is for current gutsy, BTW.
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: well on fiesty right now, should work.
<crimsun> yep, it should.
<crimsun> as with any alsa-lib conf change, changes are effective only upon alsa app restart.
<nosrednaekim> goves me this : asoundconfgui: error: Unknown UI option
<nosrednaekim> when I run that command you gave me.
<nosrednaekim> oh wait.. NM
<nosrednaekim> yep, it works..
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> I was doing qt instead of qt3
<crimsun> I guess I could make qt act as qt3 and require people to use qt4 explicitly
<crimsun> I'd rather retain the unambiguous parameter, though
<nosrednaekim> don't worry about it...
<nosrednaekim> how about an automatic check?
<crimsun> what does "automatic" mean there?
<nosrednaekim> I mean try importing qt3, and if it fails, switch to qt4 mode.
<crimsun> hmm.
<crimsun> the correct --ui= will be used in the .desktop file
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: ah ok, set by the packages of the distro I assume?
<crimsun> yes
<nosrednaekim> alright I have to go. good job!
<mhb> good night
<mhb> manchicken: see you later
<jjesse> evening
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee:
<Hobbsee> heya
* DaSkreech waves and hugs his pillow
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: poke
<Hobbsee> File: Kubuntu v7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) Tribe 1 ISO
<Hobbsee> Your email address: hobbsee@mailbolt.com
<Hobbsee> URL: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/tribe-1/gutsy-desktop-i386.iso
<Hobbsee> Your request has been stored and will be checked manually before being mirrored. You will be contacted via email when the local version is available.
<Hobbsee> hooray!
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: how do I break it to someone they just nuked their mac ?
<Hobbsee> erm...not sure
<DaSkreech> He installed ubuntu on his mac and is trying to boot back into the mac.
<Hobbsee> fun
<DaSkreech> The Mac hard drive reported 72 GB. df -h shows / taking up 72 GB
<DaSkreech> Is the Mac DVD bootable?
* Hobbsee dies at #ubuntu+1
* DaSkreech gives Hobbsee  first aid resucitation
<nixternal> DaSkreech: if the DVD is a restore dvd it will
<nixternal> otherwise if he doesn't have the restore disc(s), then he has to order them
<DaSkreech> nixternal: does it need a valid OSX partition ?
<nixternal> I don't believe so
<nixternal> it should do just like windows and create the default partition(s)
<DaSkreech> ok
<nixternal> hrmm, they say qt jambi is dual licensed, however I don't see a spot to grab the source other than a 30 day trial
<_marseillais_> hi
<_marseillais_> is it normal for a debian package of a game (pokerth) that the binari location is /usr/game instead of /usr/bin ?
<_marseillais_> i'm upgrading this package, adding .desktop file, icon
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> normally single-binary game packages install their executable to /usr/game/foo
<_marseillais_> crimsun, thanks i didn't know that so i let it like that
<_marseillais_> :)
* hunger patiently waits for knetworkmanager to become installable without removing ubuntu-desktop
* Hobbsee waits for imbrandon's VM to come up, to make kubuntu-desktop to be installable
<imbrandon> ...
<imbrandon> gah , hardware failure, btw Hobbsee its not a vm
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: grrr.  either way.
<Hobbsee> last i knew, it was :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: any chance you can upload kdemultimedia off there?
<imbrandon> umm if i could get it booting yea
<imbrandon> looks like i busted some ram
<imbrandon> might be a few hours
<imbrandon> ( till the store opens )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah right.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: that's the only thing i need off there - assuming that you actaully had the home dirs on NFS or whatever.
<Hobbsee> but fair enough
<imbrandon> ahh its in your /home , yea i have those on a seperate disk array
<imbrandon> i can do that here in a few then
<Hobbsee> it's in ~current
<imbrandon> k
<Hobbsee> make sure it's only that, and not amarok :)
<Hobbsee> it's signed and whatnot - machine appeared to die while uploading.
<imbrandon> hahah yea , i have amarok 1.4.6 ready just waiting for the "ok" on thursday
<Hobbsee> oh you've done it too?
<imbrandon> i normaly do yes :)
<Hobbsee> i thought i did for the last one
<imbrandon> i had it done 20 minutes after the email was sent
<imbrandon> :)
<Hobbsee> anyway, if you're going to do stuff like that, cna you please tell the mailing list, or the irc channel, or something, rather than just hiding in a corner?
<Hobbsee> you cannot assume that you're the only person working on kubuntu.
<imbrandon> you did some svn cherry picks a few uploads back yea
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i dont assume anything , and i did tell the list , wtf is your problem all the sudden ?
* imbrandon goes back to something else 
<imbrandon> later :(
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i just hate duplicating work.
<imbrandon> whatever
* Hobbsee looks.  which list.
<Hobbsee> grrrr.
<Hobbsee> if anyone's going to do a upgrade of a major kde component, please make sure you actually mention something, somewhere, so it doesnt get allocated to anyone else.
<Hobbsee> there's far too much stuff to get done that we can afford to duplicate work.
<mhb> one of the problems of having no maintainers for packages, I guess
<Hobbsee> more inactive maintainers
* Hobbsee thoguth he'd left ubuntu or something - or was too busy again
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna!!!
<Zerlinna> morning Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> hey$
<Hobbsee> hiya Tonio_
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: if you could check out what's just hit the mailing list, and give it some thought, that'd be cool :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: which ml ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: kubuntu-devel@
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i dont particularly demand a response now - but it's something that we do need to look at, think about, and create guidelines for how we work as a team.
<Hobbsee> before we get too many more people
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the fsview thing ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it should be hidden, that's a problem with the desktop file
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no - Collaboration in Kubuntu
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum I don't have this one, let me check
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it's only just been sent, so...
<Tonio_> hum okay now it is
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-June/001778.html
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: which package duplication did we have ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: amarok
<Hobbsee> hiya Riddell
<Riddell> mmm
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it's a bit of a pain, as we cant release it earlier than the 21st, and cant make it public knowledges taht there are packages for it
<Tonio_> yo Riddell
* Hobbsee has this sneaking suspicion that imbradon wont actually upload what she asked him to
* Hobbsee cant actually get it now, as the machine died.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i come with a mission.  it is your choice to either accept it, or run away and hide.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-June/001778.html
<Hobbsee> as we need to solve this.
<Riddell> sorry, I've just had my tooth drilled out, give me some time to work through these painkillers
<Hobbsee> hehe, no problem
<Jucato> I might have mine too on wednesday... choosing between a root canal and a plain removal :/
* Hobbsee is avoiding dentists
* Hobbsee is eating too much chocolate to be healthy
<Jucato> heh :)
* Jucato is out for a break...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: would you mind keeping an eye on tmbg and sivaji in #kubuntu... I don't like the direction the conversation has been going...
* Jucato is out for a while
<Hobbsee> oh not that...guy...again
<Tonio_> mbiebl: ping ?
<Tonio_> mbiebl: just finished the n-m packages, as we discussed yesterday$
<mbiebl> Tonio_: Hi
<Tonio_> mbiebl: I wanted to know how did you workarround the libnl build issue ?
<Tonio_> mbiebl: if you had it ;)
<mbiebl> I have a small patch for now.
<mbiebl> Which include linux/types.h
<Tonio_> mbiebl: if I do that, I have a second error, missing __u64 types
<Tonio_> mbiebl: so I have to do this :
<mbiebl> Do you have amd64?
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/104
<Tonio_> mbiebl: nope but even with the patch the build fails on i386
<Tonio_> mbiebl: that patch is ugly but helps building
<mbiebl> Interesting, it works for me ;-)
<mbiebl> I have i386 too
<Tonio_> hum...... weird
<Tonio_> mbiebl: looks like an issue with the libnl in fact
<Tonio_> mbiebl: the point is that second patch results a build issue on ia64
<gnomefreak> who is debian maintainer of kxdocker?
<mbiebl> Yeah, it's an issue within libnl. Upstream is also aware of it.
<mbiebl> I guess you read the knm m-l?
<Tonio_> mbiebl: yes I do
<Tonio_> mbiebl: to point is that fixing this can be long, so I'm just searching for the better workarround, as the current is not perfect
<Tonio_> mbiebl: ftbfs on ia64 is not as important as on i386, of course, but I'd like it to build correctly at least on each arch we use
<Tonio_> mbiebl: I may have the solution concerning the libnl, but that's a hudge patch to make
<Tonio_> mbiebl: pitti has the key of the problem in fact
<Tonio_> I'll try to get that fixed soon
<mbiebl> Ok.
<Tonio_> mbiebl: the strange thing is that you don't have the __u64 missing issue while building on i386 ?
<Tonio_> that, I don't understand
<mbiebl> that indeed is strange.
<Tonio_> mbiebl: probably a difference between the debian and the ubuntu kernel headers I guess
<Tonio_> I should ping benc concerning this
<mbiebl> Could be.
<mbiebl> #if defined(__GNUC__) && !defined(__STRICT_ANSI__)
<mbiebl> typedef         __u64           uint64_t;
<mbiebl> typedef         __u64           u_int64_t;
<mbiebl> typedef         __s64           int64_t;
<mbiebl> #endif
<mbiebl> That's in linux/types.h on Debian
<mbiebl> So maybe, you just use different compile flags then? strict-ansi?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: started putting things into bzr.
<_StefanS_> hi there
<_StefanS_> Hobbs and Riddell, Tonio_ and all
<_StefanS_> Jucato :)
<_StefanS_> oh my, so many people
<Hobbsee> hiya _StefanS_
<Jucato> _StefanS_: hello! :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: hello  !
<mhb> _StefanS_: you know the trouble of greeting people by name? The folks you did not mention will hate you for eternity ... well, at least for the afternoon :o)
<_StefanS_> urgh sorry
<_StefanS_> mhb: hi!
<_StefanS_> hi all is better I think :)
<_StefanS_> mhb: did you get anyone to help with that dpkg reconfigure -a check?
<mhb> _StefanS_: Just kidding :o) No, nobody responded yet.
<Tonio_> hi _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> mhb: are you sure it isnt just a lockfile or something it looks for?
<mhb> _StefanS_: the thing is, apt-get is smarter than adept in this manner
<mhb> _StefanS_: in many cases, the lockfile is locked
<mhb> _StefanS_: you can get that if you run multiple package manager at the same time, or if you kill dpkg
<mhb> _StefanS_: but apt-get is able to recognize whether you killed dpkg or you just have more package managers running
<mhb> _StefanS_: adept can't do that yet. If it could, we would be able to fix the dpkg lock by running "dpkg --configure -a".
<_StefanS_> mhb: sorry was on the phone.. reading..
<_StefanS_> mhb: sounds easy enough since the code is already there, unfortunately I dont have time right now, but maybe in the evening
<mhb> _StefanS_: that would be seriously cool
<nosrednaekim> whats up this morning?
* Hobbsee continues uploading bits of kde into bzr
<mhb> nosrednaekim: a nice mail from keybuk in the ubuntu-devel-announce
<_marseillais_> ScottK, gpocentek told me you are the one i need to talk for python problems. do you have some time?
<nosrednaekim> is that a channel or a mailing list?
<_marseillais_> mailing list
<nosrednaekim> _marseillais_: I know some python, whats your problem?
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: anything without a # in front of it is usually a mailing list
<_marseillais_> nosrednaekim, i would like to have a little revu on one of my packages because no one know if it is ok or not
<nosrednaekim> _marseillais_: oh. well I can't do that.
<manchicken> Anybody know of a way to verify a CD has a particular ISO on it with k3b?
<manchicken> Can one just md5sum /dev/cdrom?
<fdoving> ls
<fdoving> ops.
* hunger twiddles, waiting for knetworkmanager and apt to become installable.
<Hobbsee> knetworkmanager is installable, isnt it?
<hunger> Hobbsee: Basically yes, but it kicks ubuntu-desktop from the system.
<Hobbsee> oh, u-d
<Hobbsee> then yeah
<hunger> The gnomes have not yet fixed their stuff or so it seems.
* hunger would love to see ZFS support in ubuntu...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: amarok is dying on me.
<mhb> hunger: sun executives would not
<fdoving> Hobbsee: again, great initiative bzr and all. :)
<Hobbsee> fdoving: thanks.  still not sure how much i should have pushed
<fdoving> i can't see any disadvantages, except everyone must commit their changes. but then i'm a fan of revision control in every way possible.
<fdoving> Hobbsee: if you want a nice get-orig-source most alioth packages have a nice one. for example mailody.
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> fdoving: it's more the "i havent had the motivation to do it yet, just figured i'd get it started"
<Hobbsee> fdoving: there we go.  https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/
<fdoving> Hobbsee: nice. :)
<Hobbsee> it's a WIP, and iv'e done enough for tonight
<fdoving> Hobbsee: now let's hope people actually update that and use it.
<Hobbsee> and amarok hates me
<Hobbsee> fdoving: this is true.
<hunger> mhb: FUSE to the rescue: http://www.linuxworld.com/news/2007/061807-zfs-on-linux.html
<mhb> hunger: I know about this. Do you think it will get into Ubuntu, considering ZFS is patented to the top?
<hunger> mhb: Why not... patents are no concern in e.g. europe at this time.
<mhb> hunger: sure, but they are in the U.S. And we want to get Ubuntu in the U.S., don't we? :o)
<hunger> mhb: Why should anybody want that?
* ScottK certainly does.
<_marseillais_> hunger, wait for oracle FS
<_marseillais_> it should rox
<_marseillais_> http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/06/14/btrfs-a-new-file-system-for-linux-from-oracle/
<Riddell> Hobbsee: akode is compiled ok now
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yay, thanks.  what was the 64bit fix?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: debian had a patch
<Hobbsee> right.  i suck.
<Hobbsee> (for nto checking)
<fdoving> quilt is so powerfull.
<Riddell> fdoving: in what way?
<fdoving> Riddell: it re-generates patches based on what you change, you can pop patches of the stack, etc.
<fdoving> http://www.suse.de/~agruen/quilt.pdf
<Riddell> how is that different from cdbs-edit-patch?
<fdoving> you can't refresh patches there, can you?
<fdoving> say i remove patch kubuntu_01_somemagic.diff, and want kubuntu_02_othervoodoo.diff to be updated to still apply cleanly.
<Riddell> you do cdbs-edit-patch patchname  it brings up a temporary shell where you edit the files and it makes he .diff when you exit the shell
<fdoving> yeah, but this is automated in more ways with quilt.
<fdoving> you "add" files th patches, more in a svn/bzr way.
<fdoving> then make changes to the file, and run 'quilt refresh' to make the patch.
<gnomefreak> all adept stuff is being removed, im assuming due to poppler libs, maybe just a respin?
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> adept shouldn't need poppler
<gnomefreak> libarts than?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: yu
<Tm_T> well, most of KDE is dependent on libarts unless you give --noarts
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/576681
<Riddell> are you on amd64?
<gnomefreak> 386
<nixternal> gnomefreak: it is apt that is removing adept
<nixternal> don't do a dist-upgrade, just do an upgrade
<nixternal> it will hold back apt and keep your adept
<gnomefreak> why would apt remove it
<nixternal> cuz someone packaged it not thinking maybe?
<nixternal> either it has a replaces or conflicts in there maybe, or there could be something in the adept package
<gnomefreak> adept depends on apt (guess that makes sence)
<nixternal> you think? :)
<nixternal> hrmm, I wonder if it is because the apt update removes the old apt first?
<gnomefreak> nixternal: im asking mvo
<nixternal> rock on with your badself
<gnomefreak> adept == failed to build
<nixternal> ahhh
<gnomefreak> he hasnt had time to look into it yet
* nixternal looks
<gnomefreak> see -bugs for his comments
<nixternal> hrmm, looks like apt ftb
<nixternal> oh, ftb for him, that is why I don't see it in the build logs
<gnomefreak> yes
<nixternal> time for sKool
<Tm_T> sir is multiplying
<Lure> Riddelll: ping
<Riddelll> hi Lure
<Lure> Riddelll: debian is asking what have we changed in kde that we do not need .la files for libgphoto plugins to load properly
<Lure> Riddelll: this is only change that we are different then debian and they would like to fix it in debian
* Lure has forwarded you the email
<Riddelll> Lure: I have to say I've no idea
<Lure> :-(
<Riddelll> you might be better to ask doko, he'd know more about loading stuff
<Lure> Riddelll: will try, or allee who did the digikam change
<Lure> allee: ^^^
<allee> Hi!
* allee had right now looking into bzr and lauchpad :)
<allee> Lure: In not sure what's different.  I've never looked at kdelibs and pkgs diff compared to debian
<Lure> allee: ok, we may need to ask doko then...
<allee> Lure, Riddelll in one related report in b.k.o there a auto* patch to include .so extention.  Maybe kubuntu uses it by default?
* allee searches for the report ...
<Riddelll> maybe, although I don't recall doing so
<Lure> allee: yes, that could be it...
<allee> Lure: yeah, I also remember this problem some years ago.  and the proposed fix ring somehow a bell.  I've asked several time on #debian-qt-kde to try it, as I was not motifated enough to setup sid env and build stuff
<allee> Lute: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=390703 and proposed fix in http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=125696#c31
<ubotu> KDE bug 125696 in Camera GUI "digikam does not connect to USB camera with libgphoto-2.1.99" [Normal,New] 
<allee> Riddelll: can you check kdelibs for LTDL_SHLIB_EXT?  I'm sure you have a build lying around :)
<Riddelll> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26299/
<manchicken_> Who do I send a postgresql-contrib patch to?
<Riddelll> manchicken_: packaging patch?
<manchicken_> Well, I just patched the tsearch2() trigger function so that it's compatible with domains.
<Riddelll> is it a patch for upstream or for ubuntu?
<manchicken_> Both :)
<Riddelll> in ubuntu I'd recommend the ubuntu-server mailing list
<Riddelll> and upstream probably have a postgres-devel list or similar
<Lure> allee: do not understand where we are different here... :-(
<Lure> allee: are we sure that it works in ubuntu? ;-)
<allee> Riddell, Lure: Maybe coolo is the man to ask. a) why there a own ltdl in kde b) is Marcus proposed patch is 'save'
<allee> Lure: yeah, looks like kubuntu does not use the extention.
<Lure> allee: problem is I would like to understand first why we are different (if we are)
<manchicken_> Is there a program that can turn an ISO into a directory structure?
<allee> Lure: at the end of http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=390703   Marcus mentions a lib ltdl conflict too, argl
<Lure> allee: exactly, but I do not see anywhere that we would drop kde's ltdl...
<allee> Lure: have you a kdegraphics build lying around?  maybe the kamera/Makefile uncovers it why kamera is working in debian
<allee> Lure: maybe we should ping Mark, he's at debconf and has time and experts around him.
* allee wishes Msg would be more often in #debian-qt-kde
* Lure downloads kde-graphics
<Lure> allee: nothing special in kamera Makefile...
<Lure> allee: difference is that kdegraphics depends on libgphoto-dev (same as digikam in debian)
<Lure> allee: it may be something on ubuntu that prevents kdecore version of ltdl to get activated in runtime?!
<allee> Lure: did you compare the kamera Makefile generated in a debian and kubuntu environement?
<Lure> allee: no
<Lure> allee: just reviewed the kubuntu patches + Makefile
<allee> Lure: I wonder if e.g. GPHOTO* var are different  (wild guess of course)  but $(GPHOTO2_LIBS) is used with LDFLAGS in digikam in LIBADD
<manchicken_> sabdfl has made me a very happy man.
<manchicken_> Application Trends quoted him saying something that I was pleased to read.
<manchicken> Did anybody else get a survey from Exeter University about their Free Software contributions?
<manchicken> It looks like the sort of thing folks would be receiving en masse.
<manchicken> cindy: I'm gonna put up the profiles page for the meeting.
<manchicken> I'll pull it down again afterwards.
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: there is a meeting?
<manchicken> ack, wrong thing.
<manchicken> Damnit.
<manchicken> Sorry about that.
<marseillai> Riddelll: does kdelibs build with --enable-fast-malloc ??
<Riddell> marseillai: nope
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> thanks
<marseillai> does someone know how to connect myself to revu with my @ubuntu.com mail instead of my @gmail.com mail
<Riddell> connect in which way?
<marseillai> to post comment on upload i done with my ubuntu.com adress
<marseillai> i've upload this : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5634 wich should go to archive before there is no improvment but i can't do any comment
<Riddell> ask siretart
<ScottK> marseillai: Is you ubuntu.com address in the pgp key you have on LP?
<ScottK> marseillai: I can archive the upload if you want?
<marseillai> ScottK: yes it is in my pgp
<marseillai> ScottK: yes you can archive it
<marseillai> ScottK: and if you have a little time could you take a look at one of my package?
<ScottK> OK.  I'll do that.  Dunno what to tell you then about logging in other than the advice Riddell gave you already.
<ScottK> marseillai: I can give it a quick once over, but not a detailed review.
<ScottK> marseillai: Archived.
<gnomefreak> marseillai: sign package with ubuntu.com address i wouuld think
<marseillai> ScottK: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5533 it's pykde but gpocentek told me he doesn't know if it is ok
<marseillai> thanks ScottK
<marseillai> gnomefreak: allready done
<marseillai> but it seems to not be enough
<ScottK> marseillai: I'll take a look, but I'm pretty new as a MOTU, so no guarantee I'll feel confident either.
<gnomefreak> Riddell: if i wanted to build adept to fix the apt | adept conflict is there something that should be in changelog? like respun due to apt conflict?
<marseillai> ScottK: oki just to have your opinion about this package
<gnomefreak> ScottK: you can do it!!!
<_StefanS_> hi all
<ScottK> Hi _StefanS_
<ScottK> marseillai: This is a Python application, right?  Why do you not use python-support or python-central?
<mhb> _StefanS_: hi there
<_StefanS_> hi mhb
<_StefanS_> mhb: isn't apt-get in the apt package?
<_StefanS_> mhb: or maybe its dpkg..
<gnomefreak> _StefanS_: different packages adept uses apt as in code part states use apt to get packages use dpkg to install
<marseillai> ScottK: because tonio told me there is no need for it
<_StefanS_> gnomefreak: thanks
<ScottK> marseillai: OK.  I'd have to build the package to see if it puts all the files in the right place.
<_StefanS_> mhb: I will try to look at it now
<ScottK> Other than that, it looks good.
<marseillai> ScottK: all the files have to be in the same directory
<mhb> _StefanS_: apt has the binary, though
<marseillai> I install them with debian/install ...
<mhb> _StefanS_: ./apt.list:/usr/bin/apt-get
<gnomefreak> afaik adept is just a frontend for apt as is synaptic
<gnomefreak> apt/dpkg
<ScottK> marseillai:  OK.  I'm looking at that.  I also notice there's no depence on Python.  What versions of Python will this work with?
<_StefanS_> Fetched 5634kB in 3s (1772kB/s).. nice
<ScottK> marseillai: Python policy (para 3.1) specifies a requirement for a python depends (versioned if necessary).
<marseillai> ScottK: oki i'll re work on it and forget tonio advices! ;)
<ScottK> marseillai: I'm not saying you need python-support or python-central, just that you need to depend on python.
<marseillai> pykde is not enough ?
<ScottK> No
<ScottK> The other thing you need to make sure of is that you are not shipping byte-compiled code in your source package and are compiling it at install time.  See http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/ch-module_packages.html#s-bytecompilation
<ScottK> marseillai: I suspect that without python-support or python-central you aren't doing the byte compilation at/post install.  This will work as long as you are running the same arch as the source package was built under, but as soon as someone uses a different arch, it won't work.
<marseillai> oki
<ScottK> As long as you meed the policy requirements, there's no requirement to use specific tools such as python-support or python-central, but IME it's a lot easier if you do.
<marseillai> i'll redo my package ScottK
<marseillai> thanks
<Lure> Riddelll: somebody needs to rebuild adept, debtags and language-selector-qt with new apt
<_StefanS_> mhb: apt-get just checks /var/lib/dpkg/updates/ to see if there are files the contain only digits. That means dpkg process was interrupted.
<gnomefreak> Lure: i will build adept i just want to know policy for changelog entry for it
<_StefanS_> mhb: and you gotta issue dpkg configure -a
<ScottK> marseillai: No problem.
<gnomefreak> Lure: something like "rebuilt against latest apt version"
<gnomefreak> ?
<mhb> _StefanS_: is that it?
<_StefanS_> mhb: yups.
<mhb> _StefanS_: are you able to port the code to adept?
<_StefanS_> mhb: shouldn't be a problem
<mhb> _StefanS_: I have a 8kB line now, so I'm pretty limited :o)
<_StefanS_> mhb: ick! 8kb.. thats bad :)
<_StefanS_> mhb: you can borrow my grps phone, it will probably be faster :D
<_StefanS_> mhb: maybe I can look at it during the weekend or something..
<mhb> _StefanS_: if you won't make it now (:o) , then okay
<_StefanS_> mhb: well I was planning to sleep something before heading to work tomorrow :)
<_StefanS_> mhb: what adept version should i be putting it into ? the one from the current gutsy ?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-20
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<Hobbsee> oh goody, my ISP mirrored the file
<nixternal> whee
* Hobbsee_ downloads
<nixternal> Hobbsee: mind taking a look at bug 90548 for me please? I have attached a debdiff that fixes that boog. The auto-syncer already did a sync on smb4k 0.8.3 today, so I couldn't manually interact with it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90548 in smb4k "smb4k in feisty hangs during session startup, waiting for DCop response" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90548
<Hobbsee> nixternal: why didnt debian take it?
<nixternal> well, they weren't looking at our bug I guess
<nixternal> I emailed the guy about it and havent' gotten a response back
<Hobbsee> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?which=pkg&data=smb4k&archive=no&sourceid=mozilla-search
<Hobbsee> package looks rather unmaintained
* Hobbsee wonders if you can nmu, for that first bug.
<nixternal> Frankie just uploaded 0.8.3
<nixternal> oh wow
<nixternal> he is just packaging, not triaging it seems
<Hobbsee> ooh yummy
<nixternal> actually, all of those outstanding bugs should be able to be closed
<Hobbsee> (can you close them, then?)
<nixternal> how can I close Debian boogs?
<nixternal> actually, smb4k needs to be relibtoolized
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<manchicken> crimsun: Kindly disregard my complete lack of due diligence in this one :)
<crimsun> not your fault.  Sound is utterly unintuitive in Linux.
<crimsun> I'm very slowly working through the spec for that, but I really don't have the bandwidth to ensure it gets into gutsy.  Definitely pushing for it, though.
<manchicken> I'm hoping to get a chroot set up so that I can get a little research done into my latest project for adept.
<manchicken> mhb needs to make a spec for that though I think...
<manchicken> Assuming we want a spec for everything.
<manchicken> Wuddayaknow, the chroot is setting up properly.
<manchicken> Feels good to be playing with some kubuntu for a little bit.
<manchicken> I haven't touched adept in a while.
<manchicken> Okay, any packagers in the house?
<nixternal> manchicken: what's up
<manchicken> nixternal: Trying to add missing adept dependencies
<manchicken> mmm... cornmash whiskey.
<manchicken> This is a fun one.
<manchicken> Anybody know what libtdb is?
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> you read the apt-cache on that...very uninformative :)
<manchicken> Well, adept is looking for libtdb.la... which doesn't exist...
<nixternal> ahhh, probably because .la files are now stripped from -dev packages
<manchicken> libtdb doesn't have a -dev package.
<nixternal> not all -dev packages, but they are starting to do it...sorry, meant library packages in general
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Then we'll need to remove that dependency.
<manchicken> Ooh, libtool is doing that...
<manchicken> I'll try distcleaning it.
<nixternal> ahhh, you are being relibtoolized
<manchicken> No, that isn't helping either.
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<manchicken> Anybody know where the libtdb-dev package ran off to?
<crimsun> s/lib//
<manchicken> Damnit.
<manchicken> You and your cleverness.
<manchicken> My wife put my whiskey in the freezer :(
<manchicken> It's too cold...
<manchicken> Man, we really need to spend some time on the UTF8 port for adept.
<manchicken> That could be included in the "why the hell are we using STL for a KDE app" port, too.
<manchicken> Okay, if libtool gives me a dependency on libtdb.la again, I'm going to give my terminal the finger and go to bed.
<manchicken> Okay, it's time to give the terminal the finger and go to bed.
<manchicken> Good night everybody.
<mhb> Hobbsee: what's bug 121292 about?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121292 in ksudoku "test bug" [Low,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121292
<Hobbsee> mhb: like it says, it's a test bug.  apologies for the bugspam.
<Hobbsee> mhb: it was using a greasemonkey script - i forgot that everyone woudl get emailed voer it :-S
<mhb> Hobbsee: they should have those scripts built in LP ... "Reject it with a polite apology" button, "Reject it and be rude" button ...
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<Hobbsee> that'd be good
* Hobbsee tries out virtualbox a bit more
<Hobbsee> okay.  VM's seem not to like going into hibernate.
<Hobbsee> hey cool.  kdm broke.
<mhb> has anyone got any experience with kdm4 = KDE4 kdm?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it appears that we dont have a cmake.mk in cdbs - any plans to fix/
<Riddell> there's copies of it in the packages that use it
<Riddell> I expect upstream will sort it out once cmake.mk has been better tested
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so we wont dump it in cdbs, and save packages all putting it in indivually?
<Riddell> no, let upstream sort
<Hobbsee> cool
<Riddell> Hobbsee: how's amarok doing?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: doesnt build.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why not?
<Hobbsee> [Tue Jun 19 2007]  [23:52:33]  <Hobbsee> test -z "/usr/lib/kde3" || mkdir -p -- "/tmp/buildd/amarok-1.4.6/debian/tmp//usr/lib/kde3"
<Hobbsee> [Tue Jun 19 2007]  [23:52:33]  <Hobbsee> /bin/bash ../../../../libtool --silent --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c -p 'libamarok_void-engine_plugin.la' '/tmp/buildd/amarok-1.4.6/debian/tmp//usr/lib/kde3/libamarok_void-engine_plugin.la'
<Hobbsee> [Tue Jun 19 2007]  [23:52:33]  <Hobbsee> libtool: install: warning: relinking `libamarok_void-engine_plugin.la'
<Hobbsee> [Tue Jun 19 2007]  [23:52:33]  <Hobbsee> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lamarok
<Hobbsee> [Tue Jun 19 2007]  [23:52:33]  <Hobbsee> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Hobbsee> [Tue Jun 19 2007]  [23:52:33]  <Hobbsee> libtool: install: error: relink `libamarok_void-engine_plugin.la' with the above command before installing it
<Hobbsee> [Tue Jun 19 2007]  [23:52:33]  <Hobbsee> make[6] : *** [install-kde_moduleLTLIBRARIES]  Error 1
<Hobbsee> shoved it onto another machine, but that wouldnt build until the akode breakage was fixed, and i forgot to restart it today
<Riddell> rocking, linker errors, my favourite
<Riddell> Hobbsee: want me to take a look?
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, OK.
<Riddell> where can I find what you have?
* Hobbsee is copying it somewhere public now
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://wedontsleep.org/~sarah/
<Hobbsee> 30% [==========>                          ]  353,312        6.21K/s    ETA 02:08
<Hobbsee> oh *dear*
<Riddell> am I stealing your bandwidth?
<Hobbsee> no.  but something is
* Hobbsee downloaded 3 kubuntu cds today, all unmetered :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: where that's hosted isnt my machien
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you want to check http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5651 ?
<Hobbsee> then i can upload
<Hobbsee> assuming it builds, etc, OK
<Riddell> Hobbsee: advocated
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> well amarok compiled, but there's no .so on the end of the libraries
<Riddell> I detest autotools
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> machine is dying here - i cant look up webpages
<Riddell> shall I upload khlakithing?
<Hobbsee> [22:56]  <Hobbsee> Jason: http://wedontsleep.org/~sarah/snapshot8.png
<Hobbsee> [22:58]  <Danni> that not look good
<Hobbsee> [22:59]  <Hobbsee>  22:59:43 up 12:31,  1 user,  load average: 8.63, 6.64, 4.19
<Hobbsee> yes please
<Hobbsee> haha, khlakithing
<Riddell> wow, you used kinfocentre, I didn't think people really used that
* Hobbsee likes it!
<Hobbsee> ther ewe go - updated snapshot.  refresh again
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i find it outputs in a nice way
<Hobbsee> oh good. kubuntu is winning.
<Riddell> winning what?
<Hobbsee> an installer race
<Hobbsee> asimon: reviewed your package, btw
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm installing a pristine kubuntu, and ubuntu in vmware.  figured i'd run the install at the same time for each, to see which ran.  *shrugs*
<Hobbsee> er, finished first
<asimon> Hobbsee: Thank you :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: does it make sense to add a manpage even if an app doesn't have any CLI/start options?
<Riddell> apachelogger: debian will require it, it's nice to have but I'm not really fussed (which is why I advocated)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, thx
<manchicken> Riddell: Okay, I give.  What dependency holds /usr/lib/libtdb.la or shuts libtool up about it with the latest revision of adept/
<manchicken> I actually have a working chroot ready and can do a little hacking.
<Riddell> tdb-dev has libtdb.so
<Riddell> but seems to lack the .la in gutsy
<manchicken> But libtool is screaming about the .la...
<manchicken> I'm not very knowledgeable about libtool.
<Hobbsee> hooray!  machine didnt die!
<Riddell> in which case you probably needs to find which .la files still reference libtdb.la and recompile those
<manchicken> Hobbsee: That's always a good sign.
<Riddell> grep libtdb.la /usr/lib/*la
<manchicken> What is an .la?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: you did see the screenshot and load above, didnt you?
<Riddell> manchicken: libtool thingy
<manchicken> Hobbsee: That's insane.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: *grin*
<manchicken> Hobbsee: That's what you get for running acroread.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: how'd you know i was running acroread?
<manchicken> Two ways.  Your task bar, and the Yahoo toolbar.
<Hobbsee> oh.  it was supposed to take a picture of just the window.
<manchicken> There're only two things I know of with a Yahoo toolbar for GNU/Linux, acroread and the proprietary yahoo messenger client.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: the bigger trouble was installing *ubuntu in 2 VM's, concurrently, while still running kubuntu.
<Hobbsee> kpdf didnt seem to let me want to have 2 pdf's open at the same time.  i'm not sure why
<manchicken> Hobbsee: That'll do it.
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> on 1.5gb of ram?  that'll do it.
<manchicken> Riddell: libapt-front and libtagcoll still reference libtdb.la in their .la files.
<manchicken> Is that a packaging thing?
<Riddell> manchicken: no, they probably just need recompiling
<Riddell> manchicken: compile them again and see if that fixed it
<manchicken> Hobbsee: is that a Free Software virtual machine?
<manchicken> It'd be nice to find one of those :)
<Hobbsee|VM> manchicken: it's virtualbox.
<manchicken> Ah.
<Hobbsee|VM> it's...well, it can be free
<manchicken> What's the difference/
<manchicken> Ah, they have  description :)
<Hobbsee|VM> there's a couple of enterprise bits that you can add, if you want, which arent free
<manchicken> Hmm... I don't know if I consider some of those features "enterprise" or not.
<manchicken> USB and shared folders sound like pretty useful features for non-enterprise use.
<Hobbsee|VM> yeah - those are the ones why i picked the binary version.  *shrugs*
<manchicken> Either way, their business model makes sense.  It's very trolltech-like.  I'll take that free software flava.
<manchicken> Except they don't have a binary package for that, do they?
<Hobbsee|VM> for which?
<manchicken> The Free Software version.
<Hobbsee> not sure
<Hobbsee> i didnt see any
<Hobbsee> but the other version worked without any dep problems, using the feisyt release.  *shrugs*
<manchicken> Riddell: libapt-front won't build without libtdb.la
<Riddell> manchicken: because it depends on tagcoll, do tagcoll first
<manchicken> I did..
<Riddell> hmm, grump, I'll give it a try once amarok is done
<manchicken> I'll keep working at it.
<manchicken> Somebody has obviously gotten adept to build :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: chewing gum and bits of string.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I had a car like that once.
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee has plenty of things like that
<Hobbsee> heck, half of the stuff at work is like that.
<Hobbsee> but soon, it becomes a case of SEP.
<Hobbsee> \o/
<Riddell> groovy, amarok 1.4.6 is just as broken as 1.4.5
<manchicken> Nice.
<ScottK> Nothing like consistency.
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> how so?
<Riddell> freezes when playing stuff, as do other xine apps on my system
<Hobbsee> yummy
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can you send it to me?
<Hobbsee> (i386?)
<Riddell> uploading
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i guess it is the 21st now..
<Hobbsee> Riddell: but they were asking for it to all be kept private until release
<Riddell> yes, that's normal
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/amarok/
<Riddell> compiles fine on feisty too, groovy
<Riddell> "WARNING: 'tagcoll2' is maintained in the 'Svn' version control system" huh?
<manchicken> Riddell: That's gotta be new.
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm wondering if recompiling libtagcoll-dev will fix the problem.
<manchicken> I only recompiled tagcoll
<Riddell> same source package
<Riddell> manchicken: oh, tagcoll and tagcoll2 are different
<manchicken> Ooh, and libtagcoll doesn't compile...
<manchicken> err, libtagcoll-dev
<Riddell> I always get lost in the adept dependencies
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> Seems a bit much to be completely fscking honest.
<manchicken> I'm gonna recompile libtdb...
<manchicken> In the off chance that it might do something more than make me curse.
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> recompile libtagcoll
<Riddell> really, it should work
<manchicken> libtagcoll, tagcoll, tagcoll2, which one?  heh
<manchicken> I'm running tagcoll now.
<manchicken> There doesn't seem to be a libtagcoll package.
<manchicken> Riddell: btw, I saw a 30 year old scotch in the liquor store the other day.  $529USD
<manchicken> I doubt they sell much of that.
<Riddell> whisky?
<Riddell> I hope it's single cask at that price
<Hobbsee> mmm...whisky and whisky..
<manchicken> Yeah.
<gnomefreak> libtagcoll2 is the package in gutsy
<manchicken> It's a single malt.
<gnomefreak> libtdb.la was pulled from whatever package provided it
<gnomefreak> hence the reason adept == FTB
<manchicken> I'm not showing that.
<manchicken> I install the newly recompiled deb and I still get /usr/lib/libtagcoll.la:dependency_libs=' /usr/lib/libtdb.la'
* Hobbsee wonders if elkbuntu has developed a taste for that now.
<gnomefreak> libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libtdb.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/lib/libtdb.la'
<Riddell> oh joy, libtagcoll has a compile error
<gnomefreak> that is what i get during adept build
<gnomefreak> Riddell: its libapt that causes that
<gnomefreak> mvo did something (changelog stated to fix compile errors in gcc 7.3) iirc
<Riddell> libapt makes libtagcoll fail to compile??
<Riddell> they have nothing to do with each other
<gnomefreak> his apt update causes gcc to fail to compile correctly is how i understood it last night
<Riddell> er really?
<gnomefreak> explain why its in apts changelog than
<Riddell> how does apt affect gcc?
<gnomefreak> let me find it
<gnomefreak>  * fixed compile errors with g++ 7.3 (thanks to
<gnomefreak>     Daniel Burrows, closes: #429378)
<gnomefreak>   * fix FTFBFS by changing build-depends to
<gnomefreak>     libcurl4-gnutls-dev (closes: #428363)
<gnomefreak> thats in changelog for newest apt
<Riddell> a new g++ causing build failures I can believe
<gnomefreak> thats why ive been waiting for mvo to look over it again
* gnomefreak was thinking gcc sorry
<nixternal> gnomefreak: I get a similar compile error with smb4k when doing the relibtoolization
<gnomefreak> nixternal: you will lol
<gnomefreak> we need mvo to fix what he did before anything dependant on g++ or apt is built
<nixternal> so when is the new g++ due out
<gnomefreak> nixternal: never lol
<nixternal> lovely
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> So much for hacking adept :)
<gnomefreak> nixternal: its something mvo did i think but he was gonna look into it when i spoke with him this morning
<nixternal> good deal
<gnomefreak> manchicken: to hack you need it to build
* gnomefreak been working on it lastnight
<manchicken> gnomefreak: Yup.
<gnomefreak> if he gets back to me ill let you know
<gnomefreak> s/if/when
<manchicken> My C++ is still a bit weak.
<nixternal> whew, so maybe I will be able to build this soon then
<manchicken> I make lots of small changes with frequent builds to make sure I'm not going too far from sanity without g++ bringing me back to reality.
<manchicken> I'm a bit more of a trial and error hacker ;)
<gnomefreak> takes too long to do it that way
* Hobbsee just cant code.
<gnomefreak> bzr is borked too
<gnomefreak> most of gutsy mozilla packages i build is with bzr bd :(
* gnomefreak thought by tribe 1 tool chain had to be somewhat stable
<manchicken> I'm thinking of putting some configgable paths in katapult.
<manchicken> That would scratch a serious itch for me.
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> kubuntu.org down
<Tm_T> or does someone get it?
<Riddell> broken here
<Riddell> I see a sysadmin poking apache on that machine, guess it'll be back soon
<manchicken> Does anybody have katapult in bzr?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: you shouldnt have killed it.
<hunger> Yeah! knetworkmanager updates again!
<Hobbsee> manchicken: parts of kde debian dirs are in bzr now, btw.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Where?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/ iirc
<manchicken> I never knew that existed.
<manchicken> I think katapult is kdeutils... which doesn't seem to be in there...
<Hobbsee> manchicken: it didnt, until a couple of days ago
<Hobbsee> manchicken: keep adding.
* Hobbsee has exams and such on
* manchicken doesn't know how to add....
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i stuck some links on the ML about it
<manchicken> The collaboration in kubuntu thread?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Riddell> manchicken: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/tagcoll_1.6.3-1ubuntu1.tar.gz
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/tagcoll_1.6.3-1ubuntu1.dsc
<manchicken> I'll debuild that and hopefully it'll help.
<Tm_T> whops, I got into Uni
<manchicken> Eh?
<Riddell> manchicken: then you need to do libapt-front again
<manchicken> Beautiful.
<manchicken> Riddell: I want to add some configurable paths to katapult.
<Riddell> paths to what?
<manchicken> I'm irritated that it doesn't let me choose which directory is my documents directory.
<manchicken> So I guess that's more of a path than paths...
<Riddell> kwwii: about?
<nixternal> does print preview work for anybody in KWord?
<nixternal> I swear it has never worked for me...ever :)
<Riddell> do you have kghostview installed?
<Riddell> works here
<nixternal> yes I do
<nixternal> all it does is act like it is loading the view, doesn't do anything else
<kwwii> Riddell: pong
<Riddell> kwwii: fancy doing a quick bit of photo editing for akademy?
<kwwii> Riddell: what exactly do you mean?
<Riddell> kwwii: of the first 8 photos, pick the best and get rid of the sky http://www.cis.strath.ac.uk/~kd/2007-05-01/
<kwwii> so you want me to take one of the first eight fotos and simply edit out the sky?
<Riddell> kwwii: yes please
<kwwii> ok, I can do it in a bit, I'll let you know when I am done
<Riddell> probably photo 009
* apachelogger is wondering whether going to france to kick kirocker's dev for not answering mails is meaningful
<apokryphos> he's the same guy that makes basket, right? He's never answered my mails too ;)
<DaSkreech> I hear basket has a new team now
<Riddell> he did post that he was abandoning basket
<DaSkreech> Yeah that got on the digest and garnered a decent thread on the dot
* apachelogger just commented on the kde-apps content
<apachelogger> if he still doesn't answer, I might have to blog
<apachelogger> getting everyone to flood his inbox ] :-D
<apachelogger> muahahah
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: oh, didn't realise that they have got people for it already
<apokryphos> that's great news
<DaSkreech> I've heard rumours :) no one has pointed me to a grouping yet
<apokryphos> one of the best marketed+speedily created+well designed little apps I've ever seen
<manchicken> Riddell: That version of libtagcoll you gave me seems to make things less stupid.  Thanks.
<kwwii> Riddell: http://sinecera.de/2007-05-01\ 009.ken.tif
<amnesiac_> hai folks
<DaSkreech> haiku
<amnesiac_> very silent in here
<Riddell> kwwii: thanks
<kwwii> let me know if that is good enough
<kwwii> I played with the colors a bit too
<DaSkreech> `Who made it?
<DaSkreech> ^^ignore ^^
<manchicken> Riddell: So what all was brought into this version of adept?  Because now I've got adept telling me it can't open the APT database...
<Riddell> manchicken: dunno, new apt I expect
<manchicken> I suppose.
<manchicken> do you have time to deal with this now or are you busy with something else?
<Riddell> manchicken: mvo is telling me it just needs a recompile
<Riddell> manchicken: but presumably you've already compiled it against new apt?
<manchicken> Yeah, but I'll make clean and try again.
<DaSkreech> Riddell: did anyone bring up using diffs for apt in gutsy?
<manchicken> s/clean/distclean/
<Riddell> DaSkreech: nope
<DaSkreech> Blast
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: if you can find  concrete proof that basket has a standing forthe future let me know
<Riddell> DaSkreech: diffs of what?
<mhb> good evening
<xerosis> hey mhb
<mhb> hi xerosis, how's gc?
<xerosis> not too bad, is someone still working on the back-end or do i need to get the writing working?
<mhb> xerosis: is writing not working?
<Riddell> gc?
<mhb> Riddell: grubconfig
<xerosis> mhb: it's not worked since i've been using it i'm pretty sure
<xerosis> not that i've really looked
<mhb> Riddell: xerosis was so kind and is now finishing my grubconfig attempt from last release
<xerosis> mhb: oh, some writing does actually work
<Riddell> great#
* xerosis is glad he changed it to use an example config file...
<xerosis> mhb: how's gdebi-kde?
<xerosis> or whatever they're naming it
<mhb> xerosis: do you have the file grubconfig_backend_imp.py in your branch?
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm on a fresh distclean build of adept, and that's not cleaning up the apt database connectivity issue.
<mhb> xerosis: that should be the improved backend file, that person who worked on that sent it to me
<mhb> xerosis: it's not exactly backwards compatible, but he may have worked on fixing the bugs
<Riddell> manchicken: compiling now
<mhb> xerosis: it would be lovely if you could look at that and make it compatible with our frontend
<xerosis> mhb: i do indeed
<xerosis> mhb: also give me a ping on IM later, need to ask you some noob macbook questions
<mhb> xerosis: gdebi-kde is doing well, I just need to figure out a translation issue, then it will be even better
<mhb> xerosis: oh sure
<Riddell> mhb: did you talk to mvo about merging and uploading it?
<mhb> Riddell: not yet, because I don't really understand how to solve the translation issue
<Riddell> it's not a critical bug at this stage
<mhb> okay
<mhb> I'll talk about it with him
<Riddell> I can merge and upload if he's busy
<Riddell> (not that I'm not busy too of course :)
<Riddell> manchicken: I agree, it's broken
<manchicken> Yay!  That makes me feel less stupid :)
<Riddell> the apt database could not be opened
<Riddell> sigh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ping
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Nightrose: sup?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: the upstream-tar consists of some files 2 times - identical files in the same directory
<Nightrose> tar doesn't like that and so does debuild
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> uhhhh
<apachelogger> sounds like kirocker!
<apachelogger> that evil p....
<apachelogger> well
<Nightrose> ;-) rught
<apachelogger> Nightrose: bug upstream
<Nightrose> will do
<Nightrose> until then?
<Nightrose> delete them?
<Nightrose> one version of them that is
<apachelogger> uploading doesn't make much sense
<apachelogger> just imagine upstream doesn't fix it
* apachelogger is talking about the never ending kirocker story
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> ye should drop work alright
<Nightrose> :-/ k
<apachelogger> and tell upstream that it doesn't make much sense to work any further until he does fix the tarball
<Nightrose> ok
<apachelogger> which hopefully makes him actually do that
* Nightrose writes mail
<Nightrose> apachelogger: send mail - let's hope he fixes it
* apachelogger keeps his fingers crossed
<Nightrose> ;-) thx
<gnomefreak> build-deps on debtags are libept-dev (>= 0.5.2), libept-dev (<< 0.6)  0.4.7 is in gutsy
<Riddell> needs someone to NEW libept
<Riddell> suppose I could but we're not ment to NEW our own packages
<crimsun> unfortunately seb just /quit not too long ago
<Riddell> oh no, it's main inclusion review it needs
<crimsun> really?  source is definitely already published in gutsy/main
<crimsun> seems odd to allow source through if it hasn't been approved for main
<Riddell> yes, and building is waiting on main inclusion review of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportXapianCore
<Riddell> ok, kees says he should be able to do it today
<crimsun> ah, excellent.
<mhb> Riddell: by the way, how hard would it be to mobilize a C++ coder and get KDM support described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BulletProofX ?
<Riddell> I don't know if using the login manager has been decided or not
<Riddell> there was talk of adding it directly to X, which is much more sensible
<mhb> Riddell: super-easy X/monitor configuration seems to be the killer for Gutsy, at least according to Keybuk's -announce mail
<Riddell> well the configuration is using stuff we've had for two releases
<mhb> Riddell: that I know
<mhb> I'd be happy if that  "one release behind" stigma disappeared with Gutsy, so I was a bit scared when I read about the KDM support
<Riddell> yes me too
<Riddell> but KDM code is difficult to touch
<Riddell> and having a change which needs every login manager to be updated is daft when it can/should be done in X
<mhb> I agree with that attitude
<mhb> someone should check whether they already agreed on that GDM approach or if the X approach is still possible
<Riddell> bryce is the dude to ask
<mhb> okay, I'll ask
<mhb> thank you
<mhb> hi vprints
<vprints> Good evening :)
<mhb> vprints: it's already night here :o) How are you? Feeling active? I think you could get the kubuntu-translators idea moving, if you wanted...
<vprints> uuh :)
<mhb> vprints: I'm tied up with summer of code and other stuff, so I'm not able to steer it forwards
<vprints> I am all ears
<mhb> vprints: well, the steps are quite clear: make noise about it on the mailing lists, get people to join that team we set up, then perhaps organize a meeting where we can talk what we want to achieve
<vprints> What could I be helpful with ?
<vprints> mkey
<vprints> are you coming to akademy ?
* Riddell might drop by
<vprints> :)
<mhb> vprints: I would be coming if the year was 2003
<mhb> vprints: but it's 2007, sadly
<vprints> hmm
<vprints> Someday I'll get the logic I hope :D
<mhb> vprints: the KDE meeting in 2003 was in Czech Republic
<vprints> I would like to make a meeting in Estonia
<mhb> vprints: 2007 is Scotland, the birthplace of Kubuntu, but not mine
<nosrednaekim> i;d like one in the US..
<vprints> in a year when we have our song festival
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<vprints> that's really a special event
<vprints> in a good way
<vprints> :)
<mhb> vprints: now you're the administrator of ~kubuntu-translators
<vprints> Okay
<mhb> vprints: so you have all you need to get it moving :o)
<vprints> Will try my best
<mhb> vprints: you could write some mails inviting kubuntu translators to that team
<vprints> Absolutely
<mhb> vprints: or you can mention it on some forums
<mhb> vprints: thanks so much :o)
<vprints> np
<vprints> mhb, shall you come to ubuntu traslators ?
<vprints> channel :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-21
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=200706132152.08248.jc%40root42.net&forum_name=basket-devel
<apokryphos> nice, thanks for letting me know
<gnomefreak> looks like libapt was updated, trying adept again
<TheCreationist> I'm having a problem with my CD burner.  dmesg reports a problem with ata2 and makes boot time about 4 minutes as it keeps retrying.  Unplugging my cd burner solves that problem.
<TheCreationist> What can I do to get my burner working again?  I understand it has to do with the new libata in Feisty (everything worked fine in Edgy)
<Riddell> user questions in #kubuntu
<TheCreationist> Riddell: They sent me here since it's an obvious bug.
<gnomefreak> i saw that. TheCreationist you still have older kernel use it for now
<TheCreationist> gnomefreak: I've tried booting with older kernels... same problem.
<gnomefreak> TheCreationist: join me in #kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: I appologize for reffering him to this channel. I thought it was a bug.
<Riddell> it might be, but it wasn't phrased like one
<gnomefreak> nosrednaekim: it is a kernel bug afair
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> so if I find someone with a bug, should I generally refer them here?
<gnomefreak> ha its building :)
<nosrednaekim> huh?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: did you hear back from kees on the libept?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: you give me ~ 1 hour and ill have sources on revu for you for adept
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: only if they are willing to be involved in development rather than just wanting their problem fixed, and we only do KDE stuff in this channel
<Riddell> gnomefreak: not yet no
<gnomefreak> ok
<Riddell> gnomefreak: you fixed adept for new apt?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: ok... will remember that!
<gnomefreak> yep
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: and of course it depends on how grumpy I'm feeling :)
<gnomefreak> i did the binary build to test it now ill build sources for upload
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: I'll plan for the worst(thought I don't know how bad that is);)
<gnomefreak> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5679  adept is up
<Riddell> gnomefreak: you're my hero
<gnomefreak> :) anything i can help with
<gnomefreak> still no good on debtags and i dont think kubuntu-desktop can be spun without it
<gnomefreak> what else was there?
<Riddell> with respect to what?
<gnomefreak> the apt issue
<gnomefreak> adept debtags there was a qt lib i thought
<gnomefreak> or a lang pack
<Riddell> qt-language-selector
<Riddell> but that's a python-apt issue I guess
<Riddell> mvo will sort
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> amarok should build for hobbsee when she gets to it
<Riddell> I've already built it
<Riddell> will upload tomorrow if apachelogger lets me
<gnomefreak> ah ok
* apachelogger stumbles in a drunken condiition in
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, official release is around 16-20 CEST
<Riddell> gnomefreak: you changed kubuntu_10_apport.diff ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok, I'll upload around 15:00BST and try and get it through backports as soon as possible
<gnomefreak> Riddell: no
<Riddell> gnomefreak: what sources are you using then?  that's an old version of something
<Riddell> or something's wrong anyway
<Riddell> mm, too late at night
<gnomefreak> adept-2.1.2ubuntu26
<gnomefreak> changed it to ubuntu27 added changelog entry and built
<gnomefreak> seems someone uploaded 27 already :(
<gnomefreak> wth
<apachelogger> Riddell: k, I'll ping you as soon as our release news is online
<markey> heya :)
<apachelogger> ahoy
<markey> I'm like the only non-drunk amarok guy
<markey> at this point
* Nightrose is not trunk either ;-)
<markey> so, feel free to direct questions to me ;)
<Nightrose> drunk *g*
<apachelogger> <-- totally drunk
<gnomefreak> Riddell: im grabbing the ubuntu27 version that was uploaded within last 24 hours when we were waiting for libapt
<apachelogger> on the other hand, can one get from tea drunken?
<markey> depends on the amount of rum added
<markey> avast!
<gnomefreak> Riddell: you already built it on new libapt from what i see
<Riddell> gnomefreak: that's the hope, but does it work?
<Riddell> it couldn't open the database for me
<Riddell> or manchicken
<gnomefreak> not usre yet let me see
<apachelogger> markey: 60-70% can't be too much
<Riddell> hi markey, how's life?  coming to akademy?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> Riddell: adept is source for all adept-* packages right?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> still wrong than
<Riddell> what's wrong?
<markey> Riddell: life is.. well I shouldn't complain ;) akademy, sadly not :(
<markey> would love to but really can't this year
* apachelogger neither :(
<gnomefreak> adept depends on -manger -notifier -installer -batch but non of them are gonna be installed
<gnomefreak> -updater also
<gnomefreak> Riddell: what version of libapt-front* did  you build it against?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: they'll need new debtags, which is waiting on new libept which is stuck in NEW because xapian thing needs to be in main
<Riddell> sorry, stuck in needs-to-build, not NEW
<Riddell> gnomefreak: hopefully the new one I uploaded today
<gnomefreak> ok i have debtags ready to go once libept is fixed
<Riddell> markey: hanging around with those sell-out last.fm types?
<gnomefreak> 0.3.12ubuntu3 should be right
<Riddell> I uploaded debtags
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<jjesse> nixternal: how is vista doing today for you?
<DaSkreech> hi Jucato Hobbsee
<nixternal> uh oh
<Hobbsee> hiya
<nixternal> well Hobbsee, I have gone and done it...I applied for MOTU
<Hobbsee> woo!
<nixternal> or ow, depending on how you want to spell it :)
* crimsun rejects immediately
<nixternal> and that is how you spell ow
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Isn't there something about loving vast airy expanses making you not suitable?
<nixternal> and another ow thanks to Hobbsee and crimsun
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> did imbrandon give up on Kubuntu?
<nixternal> oh, he is here, just not here
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i think i pissed him off
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> and how did you do that may I ask?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Perforation?
<crimsun> (last I heard, he has some personal time with the ex and daughter, so he may be scarce until that reaches a beneficial conclusion.)
<crimsun> (at least he mentioned that to me publicly in -motu)
<nixternal> hopefully some good personal time
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i got annoyed at him for not being around, nor mentioning to anyone that he was packaging amarok, so work was duplicated.
<nixternal> ahhh, sounds like fun
<Hobbsee> nixternal: apparently it's expected that someone who appears to be active for 4 is assumed to be packaging this release of a piece of software, if they did the last - but didnt do any bug triage, or anything on it in the mean time.
<DaSkreech> Amarok ships tomorrow right?
<nixternal> now that is definitely a lot of fun
<Hobbsee> nixternal: oh yes.
<crimsun> ah, humanity.  The eighth OSI layer.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: and debates on "yes, i *am* the person who attempts ot keep track of how thinsg are going, so we dont miss major things, and so that we can give people stuff to do when they want it
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: today in my TZ
<DaSkreech> well technically it's tomorrow in my TZ as well
<hunger_t> Could somebody please rebuild adept with the new apt?
* nixternal is always looking for stuff to do
<nixternal> hunger_t: I thought it already had been done...though I heard something about a booged gcc today I think
<DaSkreech> hi hunger_t
<DaSkreech> nixternal: want to love Knotes?
<nixternal> can I make knotes do like tomboy? :D
<DaSkreech> Sure
<nixternal> DaSkreech: what's up with knotes?
<nixternal> besides the people using GNOME and having problems
<DaSkreech> It's floating in a KDE PIM pool
<DaSkreech> No one is stepping up to make it rethink it's place in KDE PIM or redo it for KDE4
<DaSkreech> So right now it stands to be a KDE3 holdout
<nixternal> [ nixternal]  I can one-click and a wiki will be there in 5 minutes
<nixternal> [ red_herri]  !nixternal
<nixternal> [     ubotu]  Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!
<nixternal> [ red_herri]  well, you Are pointy clicky
<nixternal> thanks Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> lol
<nixternal> that trigger has made its way around freenode like it was free money
<Hobbsee> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> !no nixternal is <reply> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
* DaSkreech will Kode for a factoid
<nixternal> !no nixternal is <reply>The Kubuntu Mastah!
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> damn, I can't edit anymore
<Hobbsee> aww
* Hobbsee didnt even run %deleditor
<nalioth> @lart nixternal
<Hobbsee> hi nalioth
<nixternal> I just got pwnd
<nalioth> consider yourself larted, nixternal
<nixternal> hahaha
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> what a turdburgler
<nixternal> wth is a turdburgler? my niece called me that the other day
<nixternal> she is like 10
<nixternal> kids these days
<crimsun> it's just a preteen synonym for !nixternal
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure you want to know
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> DaSkreech: is it bad?
<nixternal> and if so, wth is a 10yo calling me that?
<nixternal> next time she comes over to swim, I will make sure I over-clorinate the pool
<nixternal> that will burn your eyes
<DaSkreech> honestly children age like 8 months out of the womb
<DaSkreech> It's really sad
<nixternal> my daughter is 11 and she is getting boycrazy...I told her to simmer down, otherwise she will be in a Christian camp that is locked down
<DaSkreech> ha ha that should blow up in your face :)
<nixternal> right
<nixternal> now that I think about, the Catholic schools here in Chicago, were the place to go
<DaSkreech> http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d177/Netjean/IDKmyBFF.jpg
<nixternal> well, for the last 11 years I feel that God blessed me with a daughter, and now he is getting even for my whicked ways as a teen
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
* nixternal sends that to the x-wife
<nixternal> she will like that one
<nixternal> although, I have to google BFF to totally get it, but I have an idea
<DaSkreech> I think that she just lets your consequences run it's course
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Oh never seen that ad?
<nixternal> I seen the commercial, where the mom gets all tongue tied
<DaSkreech> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nIUcRJX9-o&NR=1
<DaSkreech> The net is so sad these days :(
<DaSkreech> I think it and it's there
<nixternal> haha, I love it
* nixternal beds
<nixternal> g'nite!
* Hobbsee ponders what to do with all the extra tech hardware in the house.
<Nightrose> Hobbsee whenever you have time: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5653
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: you probably want to number that patch.  like, +++ klogshow-1.0.3/debian/patches/01_desktopfile.diff
<Nightrose> k
<Hobbsee> as the patches are usually chronologically ordered
<Nightrose> thx will do that in a minute
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee wonders why there are *2*  branches of kdesudo
<Jucato> chop off the other one :)
* Jucato hands Hobbsee an aKs
<Hobbsee> i'm wondering which to use
<Hobbsee> as it looks like people have uploaded different bits to both of them
<Hobbsee> oh, this one has a debian dir
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: done but I ran into another problem - may take another minute ;-)
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: take your time
* Hobbsee is about to reformat and such
<Hobbsee> well, backup first.
<Nightrose> ok here we go Hobbsee http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5680 ;-)
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: see at the bottom of http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/klogshow-0706210320/klogshow_1.0.3-0ubuntu1.diff - the stuff that you did to make the patch is still applied
<Hobbsee> you can use patch -p1 -r < debian/patches/01_<tab> to get rid of it
<Nightrose> ok thx
<mhb> good morning
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: i get: "patch: **** malformed patch at line 4: [Desktop Entry] " - what can I do about that?
<Hobbsee_> Nightrose: fix the patch :)
* Nightrose should get something to eat - no good idea to work without breakfast ;-)
<Jucato> what is breakfast? :)
<Hobbsee> :P
* Jucato is really getting tired of user support :P
<Hobbsee> then dont do it?
<Hobbsee> oh wait, then no one would :P
<Jucato> yeah... some one has to do the dirty work :(
<Hobbsee> Jucato: we have a new status now - WONTFIX - can mark most of the kde bugs like that, and file them upstream
<Jucato> oooh
<Jucato> can't we just have an UPSTREAM status? :)
<Jucato> wontfix sounds.... oh well. not my place :)
<Hobbsee> there are too many statuses already
<Jucato> upstream has wontfix anyway :)
<mhb> won'tfix wasn't a good decision
<mhb> I mean for a label
<Hobbsee> true
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> hiya Lure
<Jucato> Hobbsee: oh there, you can ask mhb which branch  of kdesudo to use
<Hobbsee> mhb: see ^
<Jucato> * Hobbsee wonders why there are *2*  branches of kdesudo <Hobbsee> as it looks like people have uploaded different bits to both of them <--- mhb: see, too :)
<Jucato> oh wait, there's such a thing as scrollback... :(
<Lure> Hobbsee: hi
<mhb> Jucato: there is , but only if you stay online, which I didn't do
* mhb goes to irclogs
<Jucato> oh yeah.. didn't see you come in :)
<mhb> Jucato: so who's asking about kdesudo? You or Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> me
<mhb> anyway...
<Jucato> mhb: Hobbsee
* hunger waits for an adept that works with the new apt.
<Jucato> there's a new apt? O.o
<hunger> Jucato: My aptitude says so... and wants to deinstall kubuntu-desktop since adept has a versioned dependecy on the old version.
<Jucato> oh..
* hunger wonders why none of the developers actually has the -desktop debs installed...
<mhb> Hobbsee: there is the "trunk" version, which is the original "kdesudo" with extra patches from me, Tonio, fdoving and other folks
<_marseillais_> hi
<_marseillais_> http://blogs.gnome.org/seb128/2007/06/19/ubuntu-desktop-news/ will we use xdg-users-dir too in kubuntu ??
<mhb> Hobbsee: and there is a experimental^2 version called "kdesu-trunk", where RadiantFire and me are trying to make a sudo frontend subclassed from the PtyProcess class, so it will be very easy to merge kdesu and kdesudo
<mhb> Hobbsee: the latter doesn't work and it's for us two only
<mhb> Hobbsee: the former is the only one you need to know
<mhb> Hobbsee: of course, if you go crazy, suddenly start to learn all the crazy Pty-related stuff, you could help us with the latter, too :o)
<hunger> mhb: Working with pty's always makes me want to trash this whole unix thing and switch to plan 9:-)
<mhb> hunger: heh :o) I can imagine
* _marseillais_ hopes xdg-user-dirs will not be include in kubuntu.
<hunger> _marseillais_: Looks messy, doesn't it?
<_marseillais_> hunger, yep
<_marseillais_> and most of all : there is no kde frontend
<hunger> _marseillais_: I fail to see the need for that shell-script-hack... with or without a frontend.
<_marseillais_> hunger, me too but perhaps it's easier for windows user... don't know
<Hobbsee> mhb: right
<Hobbsee> mhb: heh, i'll be right
<_marseillais_> arf hunger ... it seems xdg-user-dir redepend on ubuntu-standard
<_StefanS_> hi all
<_StefanS_> mhb: you there+
<Jucato> hi _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> hey Jucato
<mhb> _StefanS_: yup
<_StefanS_> mhb: where in the process should the dpkg configure code be tied to ?
<_StefanS_> mhb: just describe it to me :)
<mhb> _StefanS_: right after the start, adept checks for dpkg being locked
<mhb> _StefanS_: in pseudocode, something like this should follow:
<mhb> _StefanS_: if(DpkgIsLocked) {
<mhb> _StefanS_:   if(DpkgConfigureWillFix) {
<mhb>     printf("running dpkg --configure will do.")
<mhb> }
<mhb> _StefanS_:   else{
<mhb> _StefanS_:     printf("you may have more package managers running");
<mhb> _StefanS_:   }
<mhb> _StefanS_: }
<_StefanS_> mhb: alright, I guess we need some sort of visual stuff to show what is happening ? (like the "install-packages thing" where you can wait till it finishes, and select details to see the console output
<_StefanS_> ?
<_StefanS_> mhb: (I mean, the dpkg --configure can take a while if you were doing a larger installation of packages.)
<mhb> _StefanS_: actually, I created a python tool that runs a nice visual stuff, with show details and all
<_StefanS_> mhb: its an envelope for adept?
<mhb> _StefanS_: that fixes it with visual feedback
<mhb> _StefanS_: in the current approach, adept should run this tool when it knows that it's needed
<mhb> _StefanS_: so all I actually need is to pop-up a warning message with a "Fix" button
<_StefanS_> mhb: uhm, can't it just do it internally in the code instead of relying on an external program ?
<mhb> _StefanS_: you would launch a new process anyway. But if you volunteer to write a C++ equivalent, why not :o)
<_StefanS_> mhb: sounds like a good project. I will look into it during the weekend
<mhb> _StefanS_: truth is, we're already having a bit heterogenous environment with gdebi-kde written in python
<_StefanS_> mhb: gdebi-kde ?
<_StefanS_> ah I see ..
<mhb> _StefanS_: basically a "dpkg -i" frontend
<_StefanS_> yes got it.
<_StefanS_> Well I'll just have a look on how to implement it, and if it turns out that its not worth containing it in adept itself, i will just call your program
<_StefanS_> agree?
<mhb> oaky
<mhb> okay
<mhb> _StefanS_: truth is, it took me about 1,5 hours to do it
<_StefanS_> mhb: yep, its pretty rapid in python..
<mhb> _StefanS_: and I'd be happy if I could call that application too
<mhb> _StefanS_: from gdebi-kde
<_StefanS_> mhb: uhm so you need gdebi-kde to be able to "fix" also ?
<_StefanS_> mhb: then there might be good merit for just having you "fix"-program being called by package managers
<mhb> _StefanS_:yes, that's the original idea
<_StefanS_> uhm ok..
<_StefanS_> I will look at it, and get back during the weekend.
<_StefanS_> have to do some regular (paid) work now :D
<_StefanS_> (unfortunately..)
<mhb> _StefanS_: does it mean you already have the "check if dpkg --configure is all we need" part done?
<_StefanS_> mhb: nope not yet, but its almost copy-paste, so it should be easy enough
<mhb> _StefanS_: that's true.
<mhb> _StefanS_: well, enjoy the work .o)
<_StefanS_> mhb: thanks ;) - I probably will until it starts annoying me :D
<mhb> manchicken|away: _StefanS_ said he will look into that "dpkg --configure" adept check, so don't worry about that
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: here we go again ;-) http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5682
<rdale> i'm having a problem with multiple version of the Qt4 libs on feisty. I have a qt 4.2.3 in /usr/lib, and a qt 4.3 in /opt/kde4. no matter how i set $LD_LIBRARY_PATH i always seem to get the one in /usr/lib
<rdale> but when i do an 'ldd' on my lib it tells me i should get the one in /opt/kde4
<Riddell> rdale: puzzling.  tried just removing qt 4.2.3?
<rdale> yes, and it works fine
<manchicken|away> mhb: If he can build adept in a way that runs :)
<manchicken|away> mhb: Because nobody seems to be having much luck with that lately :)
<mbiebl> Tonio_: hi
<mbiebl> I've just been looking at the nm 0.6.5 package in gutsy
<mbiebl> Why have you dropped the backend patch? I don't think it's obsolete
* mbiebl is a bit puzzled
<Tonio_> backend patch ?
<Tonio_> which one is it ? there were many patches :)
<mbiebl> 05-debian_backend.patch
<mbiebl> I also think that "Dropped 13-rml-wpa-workarounds.patch, merged upstream" is a bit incorrect in the changelog.
<mbiebl> the rml patch has always been inofficial and is not merged upstream.
<Tonio_> mbiebl: strange I put that comment then.......
<Tonio_> mbiebl: I'm at work now, but I'll have tomorrow to look into this, can we make a point then ?
<mbiebl> Cool, would be great.
<Tonio_> mbiebl: yep
<mbiebl> Tonio_: Maybe I find some time tomorrow to also get the packages ready for Debian.
<Tonio_> mbiebl: I must I didn't have a lot of time to package all of this, so I may have done one or 2 errors
<mbiebl> So we can try the get the delta smaller again.
<hunger> Could somebody please fix adept to install with the new apt?
<Riddell> it needs kees to do a security review
<Riddell> of xapian
<Riddell> it's in my "blocked" items for the week
<Nightrose> Riddell: Amarok release will be in a few minutes - just to warn you ;-)
<LongPointyStick> Nightrose: hooray!
<nixternal> woohoo
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<LongPointyStick> hiya
<Nightrose> ;-) jea but wait a few more minutes
<nixternal> hiya Riddell!
<Nightrose> we are putting up the releasenotes
<Riddell> Nightrose: thanks, I just uploaded, although it'll take a few hours to get into backports
<nixternal> Nightrose: you messed up by telling us, now we can't wait!
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> Riddell: ok thx
<nixternal> I am one who always thought amaroK, yes not Amarok, was a bit much. Somehow, someway, it is an app I cannot live without
<hunger> What does amarok do?
<nixternal> it plays tunes
<hunger> Isen't that one of those music players?
<nixternal> that is just 1/100th of what it does those
<hunger> Ah, ok, that explains why I do not know it then;-)
<Nightrose> hunger: it's a little more than that ;-)
<Nightrose> visit amarok.kde.org
<hunger> Nightrose: No need. I don't listen to music.
<Hobbsee> who's up for fixing the install mp3 script?
<Nightrose> not? how can you survive without music=
<Hobbsee> oh cool - it's partially fixed, at least
<nixternal> Hobbsee: point me to it with the LongPointyStick
<hunger> Nightrose: I guess I saw it before... some annoying monster that keeps telling me I need a playlist for some reason or another.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: it's on hte milestoned list
* nixternal looks
<nixternal> haha, I reported that one :)
<hunger> Nightrose: I guess I'm kind of tone deaf or something...
<Hobbsee> neat, an accepted mail :)
<nixternal> accepted mail for what?
<Hobbsee> amarok
<nixternal> president of the world?
<nixternal> oh
<Nightrose> ah ok - I listen to music all the time because it's so quiet in my flat without it
* Nightrose doesn't like it quiet
<nixternal> I listen to Jono Bacon and the crew all of the time, because w/o them, Linux wouldn't be funny :)
<Nightrose> hehe yea they are fun
<nixternal> I have been hooked on listening to the last.fm neighbor feeds...I have found some really good music that way
<nixternal> probably need to stop buying every CD I hear on there though ;p
<Nightrose> *g*
<ScottK> nixternal: You need to stop buying them entirely so you stop feeding the copyright criminals.
<nixternal> well, I do believe that the artists are entitled to their money ($.20 per CD now I think)
<nixternal> I can't believe how much the artists get ripped off by the record companies
<nixternal> I tend to go to the used CD store down the street. I can buy all kinds of CDs for like $4 or $5
<ScottK> nixternal: Not saying you should rip off the artists or do anything illegal.  Just don't buy the CDs except when artists sell them directly (or Magnatune, they're the exception to the rule).
<ScottK> Used is not so bad.
<nixternal> ya, I don't buy brand new except for Sammy Hagar
<nixternal> as a matter of fact, he is reviewing my resume right now to work as a Business/Marketing manager in their small IT division at Cabo Wabo
<nixternal> I made it clear I am more than willing to move to Cabo San Lucas to start work :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Wow.  That'd be cool.
<nixternal> heck ya it would. that would be my dream job
<nixternal> I have been doing pesos to dollar conversion, and I figured it would be the first time I would make a million in one year, just not dollars :)
<nixternal> base salary of like 800,000 pesos :)
* ScottK has never been to Cabo San Lucas.  It's actually where my grandfather retired to, but I never visited.
<nixternal> I love Cabo, both the town and the tequilla ;)
<nixternal> we go down every October for the Mexican Meltdown and a week of ocean side golfing
<Nightrose> Amarok 1.4.6 is released ;-) - releasenotes: http://amarok.kde.org/en/node/234 and digg: http://digg.com/software/Amarok_1_4_6_released_with_LOTS_of_improvements
<Hobbsee> woo!!!!
<rouzic> Hi all
<nosrednaekim> hello all, are there any python applications that need porting for kubuntu, or need to be written?
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: likely.
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: I'd love to do something.
<nosrednaekim> if its graphical, it has to be qt(though I doubt that should be an issue here)
<Hobbsee> someone's doing the restricted manager, last i heard
* Hobbsee nods
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: what do you see in ubuntu that's not in kubuntu, that you'd like to see?
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: yeah, I was thinking about that..... but Riddell said it was taken by someone.
<Hobbsee> i dont remember who, though
<rouzic> amarok 1.4.6 is release for Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: hmm don't use ubuntu ;)
<nosrednaekim> but lemme think about it..
<Hobbsee> rouzic: yes.
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: release notes and such might help
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: how about a font installer that gets fonts from the internet and lets users preview them? like the kde wallpaper Downloader from kdelook.
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: you'd probably want something used a lot - and i think the font kcm module lets you do that in part at least, doesnt it?
<Hobbsee> i was trying otu superkaramba earlier - the net searching seems slow
<Hobbsee> also, you want to do something not obsoleted by kde4
<nosrednaekim> it lets you install font's, but not easily find them
<nosrednaekim> true.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> pick whatever :)
<Hobbsee> obviosuly, the stuff that's going to be used the most tends to be the most worthwhile
<Hobbsee> also there are some specs which are mostly gtk only
<Hobbsee> bulletproofX is an eg of that :(
<nosrednaekim> i'll keep think'n :)
<nosrednaekim> I don't see why that can't be tied directly to X.
<Hobbsee> me neither, but i know almost nothing of X :)
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: python...python...
* Hobbsee wonders if the amarok script is in bash or python
<nosrednaekim> amarok script?
<nosrednaekim> for what?
<nosrednaekim> you can write amarok scripts in python or ruby from what i've seen
<nixternal> Hobbsee: bug 119598 - what do you think about a dialog similar to the install-mp3 one for Konqueror where people can easily disable ipv6 to speed up Konqueror when there are no ipv6 services used
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119598 in kubuntu-meta "[WISH]  A GUI checkbox for the KDE_NO_IPV6 setting" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119598
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/amarok/+bug/58617
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58617 in amarok "mp3 installation script crashes and/or hangs" [High,Confirmed] 
<Nightrose> Riddell: amarok 1.4.6. is released - can you post the news on kubuntu.org or do we need to wait for the package?
<Nightrose> Riddell: releasenotes are at http://amarok.kde.org/en/node/234
<nixternal> Nightrose: wait for the package, then the pimpage comes!
<Nightrose> ok
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: it appears to be broken for some people, and i dont know why
<nixternal> I am sure there will be an edgy/feisty package deal in the announcement
<Hobbsee> why edgy?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: could it be broken due to the bash/dash stuff?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: because I said it ;p
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i've no idea.
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: it says upstream, so its not really a kubuntu script?
<nixternal> I know a couple of my scripts I have written didn't work with dash, and have since then /bin/sh -> /bin/bash
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: it's a kubuntu script
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: afaik.
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: there is a bugs.kde.org bug for it.
<Hobbsee> dunno why someoen decided to add the upstream watch
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: yeah - but it's our bug
<nixternal> I checked the changelog, and it doesn't state where the script started, however the first notice about the install-mp3 script in the changelog is Hobbsee making it executable
<Hobbsee> it's our script - it only works on debian-based systems anyway, you'll notice
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: ok, I see.
<Hobbsee> kubuntu, in fact - no adept anywhere else
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: that script is in bash.
<nosrednaekim> /usr/lib/amarok/install-mp3
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<nixternal> should have kdialog run a progress bar and increase the progress after every step in the install process
<Hobbsee> why does the script not use a killall amarok  && amarok in there too?
<nosrednaekim> that script will fail if you don't have the multiverse enabled... could that be it?
<Hobbsee> even a pkill, if it's having trouble dying
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: universe.  and most will
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: right...
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: but have you checked with all the bug responders if they had universe enabled?
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> i havent touched it much at all
<Hobbsee> seeing as it just works here
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: never tested it myself... I just apt-get libxine-extracodecs right off
<nixternal> universe is enabled by default since feisty, and the problem still existed
<Hobbsee> nixternal: where's the problem?  getting the dialog up and working, about installing the mp3 support, or after that, where amarok needs to be restarted, and you hit OK
<nixternal> from the bug report, it seems the restarting portion tend to lock up
<Hobbsee> it seems odd that it'd crash at the end of kdialog - but i still dont understand why we dont just killall amarok or something there, and restart it for the user
<Hobbsee> even give a dialog box about what we're doing.
<Hobbsee> seems odd that we're saying "you have to do this" instead of just doing it
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: nixternal: going to uninstall libxine-extracodecs to test it.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: you don't have to hadd the shebang in the script (#!/bin/sh) if it is located in debian/* ?
<nixternal> s/hadd/add
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i've no idea
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i think that was a bu
<Hobbsee> g
<Hobbsee> which was fixed
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> well, i fixed in my packages
<Hobbsee> even though the changelog entry was already there
<nixternal> hrmm, I just see "fixes" documented, no details though
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: what would happen if they had a package manager open while they were running this script?
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: then i believe it dies.
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: nicely?
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: what really *should* happen is that it gets rewritten more robustly
<Hobbsee> dont think so
<Hobbsee> i mean, it's better than it was - but it's still rather...nasty
<Hobbsee> and clearly doesnt work for some people
<nosrednaekim> Why does it need adept/synaptic?
<Hobbsee> to install libxine-ffmpeg
<Hobbsee> (and download it first)
<nosrednaekim> yeah, but why can't it just do apt-get?
* nosrednaekim hopes he's not bugging hobbsee
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: no, you're fine.  i asked the same question.  it was Riddell's preference, as apt-get looks nasty or something.
<Hobbsee> as in, the kdesu dialog for it
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: ah
<Hobbsee> oops
<nosrednaekim> the other thing i'm interested in is adding download scripts to Adept
<ScottK> That doesn't sound encouraging.
<ScottK> nosrednaekim: That wasn't directed at you.
<nosrednaekim> ScottK: i know :)
<ScottK> Just making sure...
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee hti the wrong close button
<nosrednaekim> you're not using konversation? shame..
<Tm_T> er?
<Tm_T> what's shame on that?
* Tm_T doesn't even have close button in irc client
<Tm_T> just to make sure I don't make mistakes (;
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<Tm_T> well, no real buttons in that sense at all
* ScottK steps quietly away from nosrednaekim.  Worries about sharp point objects...
<ScottK> point/pointy...
<nosrednaekim> baseball bats are better
<ScottK> Maybe, but Hobbsee specializes in sharp and pointy.
* ScottK steps further away.
<Tm_T> I wonder why...
<nosrednaekim> you mean... i'm a TARGET?
<Tm_T> more like, err, dead man
* Tm_T hides
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: i am
<mhb> nosrednaekim: she's going to hit you with a pointy stick and label you as "wontfix"
<nosrednaekim> Oh the humanity..
<Tm_T> well that's more humane option
<ScottK> Perhaps just to show the inherent superiority on Long Pointy Sticks over baseball bats.
<nosrednaekim> OUch
<nosrednaekim> The one thing that kubuntu has that ubuntu doesn't have is a nice powermanager.
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: I found out who is doing the restricted-manager, its martin Bohm
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: oh cool
<nosrednaekim> mhb perhaps?
<Hobbsee> mhb: how's it going?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<nosrednaekim> seems to be still under review
<Hobbsee> what, teh spec?
<nosrednaekim> yeah, it seems
<nosrednaekim> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-restricted-manager
<Hobbsee> right, yeah
<Hobbsee> they may or may not be updated
<nosrednaekim> what may be updated? the page?
<nosrednaekim> (or may not)
<nixternal> woohoo, so far 1 +1 ;p
<nixternal> thanks ScottK...didn't even know that list really existed until looking at the new lists theme
<ScottK> nixternal: Which list?
<nixternal> motu-council
<ScottK> Ah.  Yeah.  I didn't subscribe until AFTER I'd sent my application in.  That was a bit of a nuisance... "Hi, I'm very sharp and know what I'm doing so I should be a MOTU, but I forgot to subscribe to the list before I applied, so please let my application out of the moderation queue."
<raphink> digikam 0.9.2 is out :)
<rouzic> raphink: :D
<raphink> if anyone feels like updating the package
<raphink> ;)
<DaSkreech> What are the names of the machines that were suppoed to be distributed around africa where you can bring a CD or a DVD and burn your own Distro?
<nixternal> freedom toasters
<Mez> indeed nixternal
<nixternal> hiya Mez
<DaSkreech> http://www.freedomtoaster.org
<ScottK> Riddell: I just successfully signed my first S/MIME message using Kmail (per our KDE Gutsy goals).  Looks like some config changes and maybe moving stuff from recommends to depends.  I'm now working on figuring the minimum change set to get it to work.
<Riddell> ScottK: great
<rouzic> when amarok 1.4.6 for Kubuntu? :(
<DaSkreech> Are we supposed to ssh into people's machines to fix it?
<ScottK> Fix what?
<DaSkreech> ScottK: CDs won't mount s/he says
<ScottK> Oh
<DaSkreech> unionfs complains about the user I thin
<DaSkreech> ScottK: have 20 minutes ?
<ScottK> I'll be here for the next 20 minutes and can give you some of my attention, but can't give you dedicated focus.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: K this user is irate and  i wont be here in 10 minutes
* ScottK hasn't been following.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: me either much
<DaSkreech> ScottK: it's ok his mom told him to go to bed
<DaSkreech> ScottK: I'll see him tomorrow
<xerosis> mhb: around?
<ScottK> Riddell: For S/MIME by default pinentry-qt will need a MIR.  Are you up for being the core-dev to sponsor it?
<ScottK> DaSkreech: JFTR, as a rule I don't volunteer deal with irate users.  If they want me to volunteer to help them they need to be polite.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: yeah not so much irate as really unhelpful.
<DaSkreech> doesn't want to type commands
<ScottK> DaSkreech: If it's because of ignorance, I'm OK with that, but if they won't even try, there's no point.
<DaSkreech> Yeah that was pointed out :)
<TheInfinity> hmm ... is somebody here with an 64 bit processor? i need a package compiled in 64bit ...
<TheInfinity> official bug in ubuntu since more then 6 month :(
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, sure
<Riddell> ScottK: what source package is it in?
<ScottK> Riddell: It's in pinentry
<ScottK> Riddell: I sent mail to kubuntu-devel on the topic
<ScottK> Riddell: The part I'm not sure of is kubuntu only needs the one binary, not all of them.
<apachelogger> Riddell: kubuntu news about amarok release can go live now? ... seems like the packages are online
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: packages were released in gutsy atleast
<apachelogger> oh, indeed, they are gutsy
* apachelogger just did a release party
<apachelogger> can't think clearly right now :P
<gnomefreak> :)
<RadiantFire> which reminds me, where should I send the survey they asked for?
<RadiantFire> do you know apachelogger?
<apachelogger> RadiantFire:
<apachelogger> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/User_Survey
<apachelogger> amarok-survey@googlegroups.com
<RadiantFire> thank you
<RadiantFire> oh, I didn't see the link
<RadiantFire> doh!
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-22
<RadiantFire> wow, bug filing time... print to pdf produces really strange output
<RadiantFire> haven't used that feature in forever
* nixternal ditches the rest of the evening from school
<RadiantFire> mhb: ping
<nosrednaekim> RadiantFire: From mhb icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable
<nosrednaekim> --- mhb ping statistics ---
<nosrednaekim> 1 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 5015ms
<nosrednaekim> , pipe 3
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<xerosis_> RadiantFire: mhb's not been online all night
<RadiantFire> mmm... exciting
<RadiantFire> hrm +3 errors from 1 packet?
<RadiantFire> i find that highly unlikely
<TheCreationist> Is there any word on when the Konversation bug will be fixed?
<TheCreationist> Strange thing going on with Konversation.  Every time I start it up, the server list shows up, but can't be closed (there are no buttons and the X doesn't close it either).  Also, it keeps opening a title-less tab and says it can't connect.  Anyone else having this issue?
<Riddell> apacheLAGger: backports broke, but I seem to have found a way to get it through now so it should be compiled in an hour or so
<apacheLAGger> Riddell: ok, thanks :)
<xerosis_> is there any standard testing for kde?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Long
<Riddell> apacheLAGger: is there a licence on the amarok 1.4.6 image?
<apacheLAGger> Riddell: creative commons by-nc
* apacheLAGger is wondering off to bed
<apacheLAGger> gotta get at least 3 hours of sleep this night ^_^
<apacheLAGger> cya
<xerosis_> Riddell: i meant for apps
* DaSkreech sighs as whiney is back
<Jucato> lol! coreymon really can't let it go :)
<DaSkreech> No but as long as he is willing to get educated
<Jucato> we'll see how willing he is :P
<DaSkreech> better than waiting til October and OMGWTHTh3yLiiieee!!!!1111
<ajmitch> no ponies?
<DaSkreech> BBQ!
<ajmitch> mmmm, bbqed ponies
<Jucato> heheh
<nixternal> ahh, the good ol' kde on windows chat ey
<Jucato> nixternal: yeah :)
<nixternal> there is/was a windows port somewhere I think
<nixternal> it won't run natively, just like with macos, there are a couple of ports out there
<Jucato> since he didn't believe us in #kubuntu, he sought aid in #kde... but I think he got the point now :)
<DaSkreech> yeah
<Jucato> well, I think it's a bit of KDE marketing fault anyway... this misconception about cross-platform-ability
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure that was ever advertised as he sees it
<Jucato> nixternal: how's vista? hehehe
<DaSkreech> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal> don't know, haven't tried it
<Jucato> DaSkreech: no. but a lot of the "foo will run on Windows because Qt 4 is now GPL on Windows" hype in most KDE posts/stories is also to blame
<nixternal> right now I want to kill Gutsy
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> that is true
<Jucato> nixternal: you mean it isn't dead yet? :)
<nixternal> I can't browse the intarweb
<Jucato> hehe :P
<Jucato> that's always fun :P
<DaSkreech> I can describe it to you
<Jucato> better yet, I can demonstrate.
* Jucato cuts off DaSkreech's internet connection
<DaSkreech> I have 56k internet ins in my imagination anyway
* Jucato googles on DaSkreech's imagination
<nixternal> Jun 21 16:11:17 localhost dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth1 for sub-path eth1.dbus.get.host_name
<nixternal> wth?
<nixternal> /com/redhat/dhcp/eth1
<nixternal> why do people do uploads that destroy stuff?
<Jucato> because it's fun? :)
<ajmitch> to annoy you
<nixternal> retarded!
<nixternal> I would love to file a bug on it, but I can't
<DaSkreech> ashu18: ls repair
<DaSkreech> What?
* Jucato looks for someone to eat
<Jucato> err... something
<nixternal> hrmm, I think I may have found it
<nixternal> dhcpcd wasn't installed (marked un) for some odd reason
<crimsun> it should be uninstalled.
<crimsun> it's in universe.
<nixternal> but with it uninstalled, I don't get resolution
<nixternal> is there something else that is supposed to be offering it?
<crimsun> (you're splitting the conversation between here and #edubuntu)
<nixternal> ya, so I have noticed..isn't that neat!
<nixternal> ok, speaking of lure and his nm changes, this just started today, well it seems yesterday/last night, but something kicked in this afternoon that is making me really notice it
<nixternal> I thought the nm changes came through a few days ago
<DaSkreech> Jucato: help :)
<nixternal> well, dhcpqfufua didn't fix the problem
<DaSkreech> ponies!
<crimsun> I implied it wouldn't, as it's a universe package and has nothing to do with it
<crimsun> I'd chase it down myself, but I hate NM and use interfaces(5) with if{up,down} anyhow.
<nixternal> NM has always been a champ for me...this really sucks
<nixternal> I uninstalled it, and it works.../me takes hammer to laptop
<bdmurray> nixternal: what is going on?
* nixternal grabs email before system dies again
<crimsun> life is much simpler with interfaces(5) and if{up,down}
<bdmurray> heh
<nixternal> crimsun: that is the way I used to do, NM is hands free :)
<crimsun> then again, if everyone used it, it wouldn't be shiny, icon-y, and spiffy
<nixternal> well, I could always write a silly script to detect when eth0 is down, to bring eth1 up and vice versa
<ScottK> I've been working on the S/MIME by default part of the Gutsy KDE plan spec and it turns out that one of the major barriers (this is relative - it's not particularly major I don't think) is adding use-agent to the user's gpg.conf file.  I'd appreciate a pointer towards where I should be looking to make a change for that.
<nixternal> gnupg-agent?
<nixternal> argh, ya, gpg.conf
<nixternal> use-agent tells gpg to use gnupg-agent
<nixternal> been a while since I configured all of that
<ScottK> Yeah.  So the question is, if I want that by default if you have kmail isntalled, where do I make that change?
<crimsun> there's gpgconf(1) in the gnupg2 source.
<ScottK> Yes, but kmail depends on gnupg, not gnupg2.  Maybe it doesn't matter.  I'll look at it.
<ScottK> Which (gnupg vs gnupg2) is another thing I wonder about, but I don't need to worry it for S/MIME since that's gpgsm.
<crimsun> or you could provide a graphical hook
<crimsun> "click here to configure s/mime for your user" -> executes /usr/foo/adduse-agent-hook
<ScottK> Hmmm.  That would be a possibility, but not ideal.  I want it to just work.
<ScottK> How do per user conf files get added/modified in KDE?  First time I've hit this kind of question.
<crimsun> likely depends on the app.  I'm not familiar with any particular KDE system.
<crimsun> and I need to go house hunting in Columbia and Silver Spring today, so it's Z time.
<ScottK> OK.  I guess I'll have to do some actual research.
* ScottK drove through both those places today.
<ScottK> crimsun: How long are you in the area for?
<crimsun> I'm in Columbia presently.
<crimsun> I'm here until approximately 5 PM Fri 22 June.
<ScottK> Ah.  About 20 minutes from me.
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> Good night then.
<nixternal> KConfig
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I am working on some of your universe merges since I am bored, as long as you don't mind
<nixternal> ksensors, and now I am taking a look at syslog-summary
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> dont bother @ syslog-summary
<nixternal> well it is a sync if you feel up to it
<Hobbsee> nixternal: what's the version number of each?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: it's not a sync.
<Hobbsee> not yet, anyway
<nixternal> syslog is 1.12
<Hobbsee> version number screwups
<nixternal> orly
<nixternal> 1.12-0.1 is the current debian version
<Hobbsee> if you check the ubuntu diff, you'll already see the debian change applied in there
<Hobbsee> right, then it's not a sync yet.
<nixternal> the only thing in the patch was changelog enteries
<Hobbsee> do a dpkg --compare-versions on the two version numbers
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> was there an amarok package ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> it's been uploaded to the archive
<DaSkreech> Ah
<nixternal> strigiapplet can be sync'd (bug 121682)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121682 in strigiapplet "Please synce strigiapplet (0.5.1-2) from Debian Unstable(main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121682
<nixternal> didn't mean to post that here
<Hobbsee> nixternal: now, about this email... :P
* Hobbsee ponders what to write back
* nixternal shivers
<DaSkreech> No announcements?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: of course i'm going to say yes, you goose :P
* nixternal still shivers
<nixternal> haha, you called me a goose, wtheck
<nixternal> man, Riddell has nothing but Universe syncs, except for KDevelop, and there is no way in hell I am touching that one
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> it just looks scary
<Hobbsee> they usually do
<Hobbsee> it's a good question as to whether they are scary or not
<nixternal> I need to start working more with KDevelop so I can get it down and all of the functionality
<nixternal> I would like to start working on creating an app from scratch
<Hobbsee> that'd be cool
<Hobbsee> so would i.  but that doesnt make it on the immediate todo list :(
<mhb> oh my, so many people looking for me
<Tonio_> hi ;)
<Hobbsee> mhb: you're popular
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> yop Hobbsee :)
<Tonio_> yop mhb ;)
<Tonio_> mhb: I'm packaging the current kdesudo to make tests and make a point on the missing features
<Tonio_> mhb: would be nice to have a mailing list too...
<Tonio_> mhb: didn't you commit your latest changes ?
<Tonio_> mhb: still revision 19 afaics
<mhb> Tonio_: no, not yet
<Tonio_> mhb: okay ;)
<mhb> Tonio_: I can commit today, if you want
<Tonio_> mhb: please do ;)
<mhb> Tonio_: done
<Tonio_> mhb: perfect :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: have any kdebase package to upload ? I'll prepare one with a few fixes (mostly desktop files work)
<Riddell> Tonio_: don't think so
<Tonio_> Riddell: great
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, abou what we discussed during the meeting in spain, what aot including klamav to kubuntu ?
<Tonio_> s/aot/about
<Tonio_> hum, the all clamav part is in universe.... sounds a good idea, but as ubuntu doesn't have plans about clamav, it is hard to consider getting everything to main just for kde no ? ;)
<Riddell> grumble, more stuff of the CD
<Tonio_> Riddell: we dropped kexi right ? :) we should have a good amount of free space now
<Riddell> the DVDs are horribly oversized
<Tonio_> hehe ok ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the dvd includes all the main stuff or what ?
<Riddell> all supported
<Riddell> Tonio_: for revu http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5682
<Tonio_> Riddell: reviewing
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploaded
<Riddell> rocking
<Riddell> congratulations Nightrose
<Nightrose> ;-) thx Riddell - will tell the developers
<Nightrose> ah the REVU? coooool ;-)
<Nightrose> thought you where speaking of the amarok-release
<Riddell> Nightrose:
<Riddell> congratulations on that too :)
<Nightrose> hehe
<Riddell> now you need to wait for klogshow to pass source NEW then binary NEW then once its in the archive you need to install and test it still all works
<Nightrose> cool will do that
<Nightrose> aplg: wohooooo thx for your help
<Riddell> Czessi: kubuntu poster stand arrived thanks
<emonkey-f> nice 
<emonkey-f> hope it will be on a good place at akademy 
<ScottK> crimsun: Thanks.  I'll look at that.  Good luck on the house hunting.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh, so *that's* what you look like in a kilt.
<Lure> Hobbsee: he was not in kilt at last UDS? strange...
<Hobbsee> Lure: no he wasnt.
<Hobbsee> Lure: but he was at debconf
<Lure> Hobbsee: yep, debconf foto is great
* Lure is lookign forward for akademy photos ;-)
<Hobbsee> :)
* Jucato is looking forward to better akademy videos :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Riddell> Jucato: better than what?
<gnomefreak> anyone use bzr bd --merge to build?
<gnomefreak> looking for a way to sign using that way
<Jucato> Riddell: the audio of the video last year... but I'm not demanding/expecting... just hoping against hope :)
<Riddell> Jucato: we will have better cameras this year (or they /should/ be for the price)
<Jucato> yay! :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Is there a reason why kmailcvt (which is just a file format converter AFAICT) is still part of kubuntu-desktop when neither kmail nor konversation are required?
<Riddell> I suspect someone asked for it once
<ScottK> Riddell: Konversation used to be part of kubuntu-desktop, right?
<Riddell> should still be so
<ScottK> OK.  I'm not seeing it.  Maybe I'm looking at it wrong...
<Riddell> apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop | less
<Riddell> there for me
<ScottK> Riddell: Sorry.  I can't type today.  I meant Kontact, not Konversation.
<ScottK> Urghh.. Need more coffee I think
<Riddell> that's in recommends
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks to me like kmailcvt should have gotten demoted to recommends at the same time as you demoted kmail and kontact.  It's pretty useless without those.
<Riddell> seems fair, I'll change the seeds now
<ScottK> OK.  I won't file a bug then.... ;-)
<Riddell> nixternal: tribe 2 out next week, able to do your usual top job on a wiki page?
<ScottK> Riddell: What I'm hunting for at the moment (when I noticed that) was the right point in the packaging system to add an option to ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf if kmail is installed.  It's needed for the S/MIME by default.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd love a hint/suggestion.
<Riddell> ScottK: you can't edit files in home directories from packages (what if a new user is created etc)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yay @ pinentry-qt
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  What do I pick on to get that done?
<Riddell> ScottK: there would need to be a global gnupg config file
<Riddell> even then it's dodgy, kmail should set it at runtime perhaps
<ScottK> Riddell: But then if gnupg gets started first, you'd also have to give it a HUP to notice the change and what problems might that cause...
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Have you got any ideas on this?  To make S/MIME work we need use-agent in gpg.conf
<Hobbsee> ScottK: it's sticky.  i'm assuming you'd need something like "install gpg support" inside kmail, with a sed.  but that's very sucky.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Alternatively, is there any harm in just making Ubuntu's gpg use-agent by default?  It's well past being experimental now.
<Hobbsee> does gnupg-agent get auto-installed?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: might be a wise idea to ask seb128 about that - agents and such are still quite new to me too
<Hobbsee> oh, which reminds me - i wonder why they dont enable the ssh support for the gnupg-agent
<ScottK> Hobbsee: No, it doesn't.  We have ssh-agent (or something close to that) for ssh.  Isn't that enough?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: keychain?  i'm nto sure which you're referring to
<ScottK> Hmmm.  I don't recall now.  I thought it was ssh-agent, but maybe it's all part of the same package and I've got it installed.
<ScottK> Remember, I'm old and forget stuff.
<Hobbsee> ssh-agent is mentioned elsewhere, but isnt in apt
* ScottK has a process called ssh-agent that shows up when I ps -AF|grep agent, but I don't know what package installed it.
<mhb> hi nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> mhb: hey
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm trying to build kdemobiletools, but there is a hudge list of errors I don't understand...
<mhb> nosrednaekim: what can I do for you?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: gnupg-agent, with the --ssh-enabled i suspect.  or whatever ti is
<Tonio_> Riddell: afaics, the header files are there, and there is no missing builddeps...
<nosrednaekim> mhb: oh you caught Hobbsee and I talking yesterday?
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you quickly have a look at http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/buildlog please ?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: For S/MIME it looks like a MIR for pinentry, getting the gpg.conf to say use-agent, and adjusting kmail depencies.  I've got it sorted how to do it, now I need to figure how to package it.
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I was wondering how the porting of restricted-manager to qt was going.
<Hobbsee> mhb: how's the restricted manager port going?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: sounds about right.  i thought some of pinentry was already in main
* ScottK will check again.
<Hobbsee> oh, no it isnt
<mhb> nosrednaekim, Hobbsee: it hasn't started yet. Well, I'm going to start it soon.
* Hobbsee nods
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I'd like to help if that is possible
<mhb> nosrednaekim: hmm, I'm not sure about that.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: please respond to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/motu-council/2007-June/000168.html
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I'm paid as a part of SoC to do that, so I think I should be the one that does it
<nosrednaekim> mhb: hmmm ok.
* nosrednaekim wishes he were old enough to do summer of code
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm currently repackaging kdebluetooth to have the header files in it
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: how old are you?
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that'll include a split with kdebluebluetooth, libkdebluetooth and libkdebluetooth-dev
<nosrednaekim> 17
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that a big problem ? I just suspect we wll have to update the seeds right ?
<ScottK> nosrednaekim: If you want to hack on a Pyhon app, maybe Guidance upstream is looking for more help.
<nosrednaekim> ScottK: ok. I guess they do need to port alot of stiff to qt4
<nosrednaekim> *stuff
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: wow
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: that means you're one year away from being eligible for SoC, right?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: you could try next year's
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I think you have to be in college, don't you?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: nah
<mhb> nosrednaekim: you just need to be a student
<nosrednaekim> mhb: then i'll do it next year :)
<nosrednaekim> that'll be fun summer job.
<nosrednaekim> anyway, is there a channel for guidance or do I have to join their mailing list?
<_Sime_> you are on the channel
<nosrednaekim> _Sime_: are you a developer for it?
<mhb> _Sime_, sebas: oh, just to let you know, I haven't committed anything to grubconfig lately ( been busy with the Summer of Code), but I found a great guy ( xerosis ) who volunteered to hack on it.
<Riddell> Tonio_: no problem at all, but have you spoken to allee?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how far is beta1 off?
<Hobbsee> (kde4)?
<mhb> he doesn't have KDE SVN commit rights yet, so I'll commit once we (he) have something working
<Hobbsee> iirc, it should be published somewhere by now?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: not heard anything of it
<Hobbsee> my brain says the 24th.
<Riddell> it's late
<Hobbsee> 1 day off.  25th.
<Hobbsee> that's probably why.
<ScottK> nosrednaekim: You could always start with trying to figure guidance bugs in Kubuntu.
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, not yet, I'll of course do before any upload
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true that.  it usually is.
<Riddell> Tonio_: what version are you packaging?
<Tonio_> Riddell: how about the build issues, did you have a look ?
<nosrednaekim> ScottK: ok
<Riddell> Tonio_: which build issue?
<Tonio_> Riddell: of kmobiletools ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm not packaging a new version of kdebluetooth, just splitting the package, as kmobiletools requires kdebluetools headers
<Tonio_> optional feature, but we have to use it ;)
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> but allee is already looking at the new versions so ask him before doing too much
<Tonio_> Riddell: on the other hand, I have a big build issue with the latest kmobiletools I don't understand
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/buildlog
<Riddell> he has problems with them though
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like header files are missing, but the builddeps are there, and the include path seems to be correct so I don't understand....
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum okay
<Tonio_> allee: ping when arround ;)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I also hacked a bit of guidance
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdebluetooth shouldn't be a problem, the tricky part is kmobiletools....
<mhb> nosrednaekim: but only a tiny bit
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think allee is looking towards to package the svn/dbus version of kdebluetooth, which is completly different packaging in fact :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: is it using the wrong version of qt?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, I don't think so, let me look
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I messed around with guidance power manager a little.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to fix the qt includes path within the configure, we'll see
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should have a compatible version of qt
<Riddell> Tonio_: I mean it might be picking up qt 4 headers when it wants qt 3
<Riddell> although that shouldn't be possible
<Tonio_> Riddell: builddep is libqt3-mt-dev.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: no chance to pic up qt4, I'm building it in a chroot :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: if you want to have
<mhb> nosrednaekim: your own project, I'm sure you could find one
<mhb> nosrednaekim: qt3->qt4 plumbing gets boring often :o) boring, but necessary
<Tonio_> Riddell:   kde_qt_dirs="$QTDIR /usr/lib/qt3 /usr/lib/qt /usr/share/qt3"
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks  correct...
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: same for qt_incdir, /usr/includes/qt3
<Tonio_> I don't understand.....
<nosrednaekim> mhb: yeah..
<Tonio_> Riddell: the only option is that the .h files are not included in the code, but that doesn't make sense, as the .cpp files failing are generated from the ui files, with qmake....
<Tonio_> Riddell: would it use qmake/qt4 ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no chance, no qt4 builddep...... I'm lost I must say
<nosrednaekim> ScottK: whew.. plenty of bugs there to fix! i'll get to work ;)
<ScottK> nosrednaekim: I didn't think you'd be bored.  Just remember that many of them relate to specific hardware/architectures so find one's you'll be able to reproduce/verify.
<_Sime_> nosrednaekim: sorry, I just ducked downstairs looking for food... Yes you are welcome to help hack on guidance.
<Riddell> Tonio_: put the sources somewhere and I can take a better look
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/kmobiletools
<nixternal> Riddell: I am always able to do our release notes!
<nixternal> where be Lure! Network manager is broke!
<Hobbsee> it be working here . define broke?
* Hobbsee pays networkmangler more money
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> well I will see if it happens again today, but I would lose dns constantly
<nixternal> and when I shutdown network mangler, and did the ifup/ifdown stuff, I had no problems
<gnomefreak> nixternal: n-m has been broken for about a week now
<nixternal> it is weird, it just acted up last night
<nixternal> right now it is running fine
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> nixternal: crimsu_n had problems 4days to a week ago with it maybe they fixed it?
<nixternal> I don't think so, because he was saying last night it is still broken
<gnomefreak> not sure why it works for some and not others
<ScottK> Nothing like a little power outage to brighten your day...  Now back to the MIR for pinentry.
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> fun stuff
* Hobbsee crosses fingers
<Hobbsee> oh wait, it's not summer here
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: wanna switch?
<Tm_T> hate this heat
<Tm_T> and bright light
<Tm_T> I have something like 30'C or more inside
<Tm_T> and I have kept curtains closed all day
<Tm_T> hurts!
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: yes please.
* Hobbsee doenst like cold.
* DaSkreech hugs Hobbsee
* Hobbsee hugs DaSkreech 
* Hobbsee --> bed
<DaSkreech> http://www.videotopic.com/linux.html
<ScottK> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportPinentry is ready for you to look at and tell me how I screwed it up.
<Riddell> ScottK: oh tsk
<Riddell> it's wiki.Kubuntu.org!
<nosrednaekim> heh.
<ScottK> Hmmm
<Riddell> :)
<ScottK> Silly me.  Sorry.  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportPinentry
<Riddell> ScottK: looks good to me
<Riddell> please add to queue and ping pitti
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  Over to you then.
<Riddell> I suspect it'll take some time to review
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> That's why I did it now.
<ScottK> I've added it to the queue.  WIll ping pitti.  Thanks.
<Riddell> thank you
<ScottK> Riddell: Do we need to do the bit in the MIR process about adding it as a depenency to a package in Main now?
<Riddell> it should be added to the seeds
<ScottK> Then that goes on the list for the discussion with pitti?
<Riddell> I can add it now
<ScottK> OK.  Sounds good.  Pitti's not on IRC now, so I guess I'll catch him next week.
<hunger_t> Why doesn't the knetworkmanager connect me anymore?
<hunger_t> well, not automatically at least. I plug in my network cable and it beeps but does not initialize the connection.
<Riddell> Tonio_'s the network manager man now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have to work a bit more on it.... at the moment I am just the knetworkmanager man, as I've always been :)
<Tonio_> the gnome part is something that is very different from what I know :)
<Tonio_> hunger_t: that's a known bug, we're waiting for a fix
<Tonio_> it automatically goes on the plugin mode even if no cable is present....
<Tonio_> hunger_t: a fix will be there before gutsy is out for sure
<hunger_t> Tonio_: Thanks for the update.
<nixternal> Tonio_: speaking of network mangler...I was having dns issues last night, and it wasn't 100% proven to be nm, however closing nm and using cli tools worked fine
<Tonio_> nixternal: hum strange....
<Tonio_> nixternal: ping me if you can reproduce that
<Tonio_> nixternal: did you do updates yesterday ?
<nixternal> yes
<Tonio_> n-m doesn't like when dbus is restarted/reloaded sometimes :)
<nixternal> and after them is when I noticed some strangeness at school
<nixternal> Tonio_: that was the errors as a matter of fact, something to do with dbus
* nixternal checks messages
<Tonio_> in fact it is knetworkmanager that looses the connection to n-m via dbus
<Tonio_> nixternal: when that happens, should work after you restart knm
<nixternal> Jun 22 11:18:46 localhost dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.reason
<nixternal> Jun 22 11:18:49 localhost dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_domain
<nixternal> Jun 22 11:18:49 localhost dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_servers
<Tonio_> same problem happens with guidance-power-manager btw
<nixternal> ahh, I haven't experienced the problem at all today
<Tonio_> looks like dbus was restarted during the updates
<nixternal> I even rebooted last night and was still experiencing the issue
<nixternal> I checked other machines and they didn't have dns issues, so it was only my laptop
<Tonio_> did you perform the updates on the other machines ?
<nixternal> that error is from today, about the time I did updates this morning possibly..but the dns has been chugging along
<nixternal> no I haven't..this is my only gutsy box that isn't in a vm
<Tonio_> a bit strange I must say....
<nixternal> if I experience it again I will let you know..it was very strange
<Tonio_> well let's forget this and rediscuss this if that happens again.... can be a non reproducible issue....
<Tonio_> nixternal: sure, ping me :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdebluetooth is done, everything is okay with kmobiletools except that qt build issue....
<nixternal> ya, could have very well been something else with the lappy..so if I can reproduce it, I will ping you and try to get as much info as possible
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will not find the solution to this one probably
<nixternal> I need to get a bluetooth dongle so I can start playing around with it
<n8k99> nixternal: watch your language
<nixternal> haha
<n8k99> ;-0
<nixternal> hahahahahahahaha
<nixternal> I just got it
<n8k99> ^_^
<Riddell> Tonio_: try updating the /usr/bin/moc alternative to qt3 not qt4
<Tonio_> Riddell: how can the qt4 one be linked to qt4 even if not any qt4 related package is installed
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try but that doesn't make sense to me
<Riddell> Tonio_: if it calls "moc" it can end up using "moc-qt4"
<Riddell> hmm, still failing for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: strange isn't it ? ;)
<Tonio_> it is the first time I can see something like this...
<Riddell> it doesn't seem to be linking qt
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll investigate this WE
<Tonio_> Riddell: kmobile is becoming a must have those days :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: we need to have it correctly maintained in kubuntu :)
<Tonio_> I have to go
<Tonio_> Riddell: my internet connection should be back on monday, I can't wait for it to restart spending nights working hehe :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: ask rockman
<Riddell> he might know
<Tonio_> yep, I'll ping him
<Tonio_> have a nice WE all !
<daSkreech> Is it me or does Ctrl+Q not quit adept anymore?
<nixternal> ctrl+q or alt+q
<nixternal> nope, ctrl+q closes it here
<nixternal> wierd thing I just noticed...everything in the file menu is grayed out
<Tm_T> nixternal: maybe you didn't pass genuine advantage check
<nixternal> hardy har har
<nixternal> Riddell: nice KDE pimpage in the DebConf picture :)
<Riddell> nixternal: oh?  where is it?
<Riddell> spotted in planet.debian
<daSkreech> apokryphos: ping
<apokryphos> hi there
<daSkreech> apokryphos: got the link I threw at you ... I think it was last night?
<apokryphos> daSkreech: sourceforge?
<daSkreech> apokryphos: Si
<apokryphos> yeah, thanks :)
<daSkreech> Decent team
<apokryphos> yeah, great news
<nosrednaekim> hey I have a quick q about launchpad. I want to see duplicate bugs while in a bug entry, how do I do that? It just says that there are two duplicates, no numbers or anything
<nosrednaekim> never mind, found it
<nosrednaekim> Lure: I think this bug and its duplicates are a result of failed upgrades or missing dependencies
<nosrednaekim> bug #108121
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108121 in kde-guidance "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()  dcopext (dup-of: 92977)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108121
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92977 in kde-guidance "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>() dcopext" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92977
<Lure> nosrednaekim: you have it on left side (bottom)
<nosrednaekim> yeah I know... I found the " bug duplicates" tab
<Lure> nosrednaekim: not sure how this is possible, since there is depends
<Lure> nosrednaekim: it may be something with python c/c++ modules stuff
<nosrednaekim> Lure: two of the three people mention a broken upgrade
<nosrednaekim> but yeah, adept should be notifying them that they have broken packages
<nosrednaekim> maybe I should ask if its still broken after a update?
<ScottK> nosrednaekim: I'd focus on bugs you can replicate yourself to start with.
<nosrednaekim> ScottK: ok.
<ScottK> It'll make it easier to figure out if you've actually fixed it or not.
<nosrednaekim> ScottK: yeah... ok, i'll look around.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-23
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: Troy on #kde told me to do this...
* nosrednaekim throws gear at Jucato
* Jucato catches it and puts it on his head
<nosrednaekim> good... I really DIDN'T want to hurt you
<Hobbsee> why dont we install samba by default?
<ScottK> Because it's only needed for compatibility with legacy operating systems.
<Hobbsee> define legacy OS's?
<ScottK> Windows
<ScottK> That's be my guess anyway
<Hobbsee> right, yeah, but it's still used enough
<Tm_T> Windows used? You're sure?
* ScottK actually thinks a "Windows out of the box network compatibilty" spec would be a good one for someone (not me) to do.
<ScottK> Tm_T: Samba implements the SMB protocol which is what Windows networking uses.
<Tm_T> ScottK: you didn't get my sarcasm, btw "Windows" without version is too generalising, so that's false
<ScottK> Ah.  Sorry
<ScottK> OK.
* ScottK thinks of all WIndows OS versions as legacy.
<Tm_T> like, I have laptop with Windows, and it doesn't support samba
<Hobbsee> ScottK: like, zeroconf?
<Tm_T> actually, it doesn't support any reasonable networking except serial modem
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Dunno exactly.  I don't do any Windows networking so I don't pay attention exactly.  I associate the word zeroconf with a horribly broken thing that Novell shoved into opensuse 10.1 and is the reason I'm a Kubunt user.
<ScottK> I do know that works out of the box in Windows dominated networks would be a good thing for deployment even if I don't need it.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Any interest in trying out those shiny new core-dev powers?  Bug #41302...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41302 in postfix "resolvconf update-libc error" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41302
<Hobbsee> ScottK: you werent goign to push that thru to debian?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I figured I'd get them approved here first and then if Ubuntu thought it was good, I'd send the patches to Debian.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: right
<Hobbsee> ScottK: may as well send it in both directions, then they can decide themselves
* ScottK has a pile of python-scipy patches I need to send too.
<ScottK> Also one of the postfix bugs was just reported and every now and then I like to do the open source "Bug fixed in 1 day" thing.  I think it helps keep interest up among the people that report.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: uploaded.  just check that the changelogs *do* autoclose, please
<ScottK> Hobbsee: WIll do.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Thanks.
<Hobbsee> :) no problem
* nixternal kicks lp
<nixternal> hey, bug 121682 needs an ack or an upload, kthxbye
<nixternal> err, never mind, I just noticed the ack
<Jucato> kthxbye
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> when some acks a sync request, how does that work exactly? is it manually or automagically sync'd?
<nixternal> I need my own Ubuntu package to maintain
<nixternal> my very own, like noPONY4u
<Jucato> lol
* Jucato wonders if Hobbsee saw that
<nixternal> noPONY~4u-0ubuntu1
<nixternal> my copyright file would read "as long as you aren't Microsoft, you can do whatever you wish with this file...if you are Microsoft than HAHAHAHAHA YOUSUCK!"
<nixternal> haha, or HAHAHAH NOPONY~4u
* nixternal puts the glue away
<Jucato> lol
<Tm_T> nixternal: if you put empty bottles away, that doesn't help much
<Jucato> how about Apple? Linspire? Xandros? :P
<Tm_T> except you won't hurt yourself with it then
<nixternal> Jucato: they can use, just not Microsoft
<Tm_T> nixternal: why's that?
<nixternal> because I said so?
<Tm_T> wel, I sorta asked why you say so
<Jucato> hehhe
<nixternal> I would strike a patent deal with MS, although they probably wouldn't like it
<Jucato> you would? O.o
<nixternal> man, BarCamp tomorrow :/
* Jucato can't believe hearing that from nixternal...
<nixternal> ya, I would love to get ballmer and the rest of his lawyers in a room and then.......
<nixternal> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jucato> lol!
<Tm_T> nixternal: tell that there's no chairs?
<Jucato> that I can stomach :)
<Tm_T> nixternal: I prefer fruit basket
<nixternal> hehe
<Tm_T> nixternal: http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20070617
<Tm_T> "I still sit on it" hah
<nixternal> hahhahahaha
<Tm_T> see, fruit basket
<Jucato> hehehe :)
<nixternal> that is great
<Jucato> (nice site too)
<Jucato> http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20040404 <--- very nice :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: it's manually synced, later
<Hobbsee> nixternal: haha.  noPONY4u would be a fun package
<Tm_T> Jucato: nice date indeed
<Jucato> Tm_T: yeah. clicking on "Random" sure is fun :)
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> though reading thru is more fun
<Tm_T> (I mean all of them)
<mhb> good morning
<mhb> any .desktop file wizard around?
<Hobbsee> mhb: persia
<mhb> Hobbsee: eh?
<Hobbsee> mhb: desktop file wizard
<Hobbsee> s/wizard/whizz/
<mhb> Hobbsee: ah
<mhb> Hobbsee: well, does he do KDE?
<Hobbsee> mhb: sure
<Hobbsee> hi Nightrose
<Nightrose> hey Hobbsee ;-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> did you get that package reviewed, btw?
<Nightrose> yep  *g*
<Nightrose> and your exam?
<Hobbsee> urgh.  wasnt *too* evil.  the one on monday will be worse
<Hobbsee> uni just isnt interesting enough, compared to ubuntu.  it's troublesome.
<Nightrose> hehe I know
<Hobbsee> hi nosrednaeki1
<nosrednaeki1> hmmm IDK what happened to my name
<nosrednaeki1> hello
<nosrednaekim> thats better
<nosrednaekim> so whats up Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: work is over.  hooray.  the boss actually pays attention to the emergency clal, which is good
<nosrednaekim> thats nice.
<Hobbsee> yeah, rather
<mhb> anyone tried Klash?
<nosrednaekim> heh mhb, I found out that I was born a week to late to be considered for the google SoC next year :(
<mhb> the Konqueror Free Flash Plugin
<fdoving> mhb: gnash with a K ?
<mhb> fdoving: heh, yeah
<fdoving> mhb: gnash worked on powerpc, to play youtube things.
<fdoving> now i'm back on x86, so i don't use it anymore.
<mhb> fdoving: there's a spec for having free flash in Ubuntu
<mhb> fdoving: and there is a klash/ subdir of gnash, which should contain a Konqueror plugin
<fdoving> klash is in universe.
<mhb> is it?
<fdoving> apt-cache search gnash
<fdoving> multiple options.
<mhb> I see
<fdoving> not sure which one worked for me, i think klash didn't.. but it's a while ago.
<xerosis> klash doesnt work very well for me
<Arby> does anybody use adept with a german locale, trying to triage bug 92883?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92883 in adept "Part of the interface of adapt is not shown in German" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92883
<jjesse> morning
<Hobbsee> hiya
<jjesse> how are you Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: coping :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: exams and such :(
<Hobbsee> jjesse: and so much i want to do for kubuntu as well - and i'm procrastinating
<Hobbsee> but there's tribe 2 soon, which will be fun :)
<jjesse> yay for tribe 2
* Hobbsee bounces
<jjesse> i'm so glad i'm done w/ university
<nixternal> oi oi
<jjesse> i keep thinking about going back to get my master's but then i think better
<jjesse> hello nixternal how's vista today?
<nixternal> broken?
<nixternal> trojanized?
<jjesse> :)
* nosrednaekim thinks he'll try tribe 2
<jjesse> nosrednaekim: has tribe-1 completly updatede running in a vm
<mhb> Hobbsee: english is fun
<Hobbsee> mhb: hm?
<nosrednaekim> I want it to test out with my hardware...
<nosrednaekim> vm's are cheating
* nixternal has it running flat out on my lappy
<mhb> Hobbsee: for example, I never know which one of the words (procrastination, procreation) means what
<Hobbsee> mhb: ahhh.  right, yes.  couldnt see how it was relevant before
<Hobbsee> mhb: procrastination == putting things off.
<mhb> Hobbsee: yeah, at least the context helps
<mhb> aaanyway
<Jucato> procrastination == what Jucato is best at :)
<Hobbsee> mhb: i believe dict <term> is useful
<mhb> aaaaanyway
<mhb> would you people prefer a standalone restricted manager or a systemsettings restricted manager?
<Hobbsee> now there's a good question
<Hobbsee> when does it get called?
<nosrednaekim> systemsettings would require integrating it into guidance wouldn't it?
<Jucato> one that could be integrated with the proper apps.. probably Adept...
<Hobbsee> mhb: is this for installing the restricted extras, or for installing video card support, etc?
<mhb> Hobbsee: restricted-manager is for non-free drivers & stuff
<Jucato> hm... good question... is the restricted manager sort of split into parts? I mean can we put the one for videos in kde-guidance?
<mhb> Hobbsee: like firmware
* Jucato thinks real hard...
<mhb> installing codecs is another story, not handled by me
<Hobbsee> mhb: right.  i think i have an open page about it, which i havent read yet.
<Jucato> hm... what does the "& stuff" cover?
<Hobbsee> mhb: i would suspect separately, but i'm not sure. guidance may well be a good place to put it
<Jucato> yes, if the restricted manager for drivers is a separate program, it would probably be best to somehow make it work with guidance... but probably not hard coded into guidance?
* Jucato is trying to envision guidance eventually making it into kdebase...
<Jucato> (upstream)
<Arby> should bug 121456 be milestoned for tribe 2?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121456 in adept "Adept couldn't open APT database" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121456
<Arby> adept appears to be unusably broken
* Jucato adds "more than usual" to that sentence 
<Arby> Jucato: :)
<mhb> Jucato: firmware
<Arby> however, the question remains, milestone?
<mhb> Jucato: restricted-manager is for drivers only
<mhb> Arby: ( you're gonna fix it ? milestone : not sure)
<Jucato> mhb: ah ok. then I think systemsettings would be the place for it. maybe even a separate control module? :)
<Arby> mhb: I'm not capable of fixing it :)
<Arby> but adept is unusable as it stands
<mhb> Arby: you can read my opinion in that if;then;else statement then
<Arby> mhb: fair enough.
<Arby> IMHO it should be a milestone but I don't have the skills to do it so I'll leave it.
<marseillai> hi
<Hobbsee> Arby: requires someone interested in fixing it, too
<Hobbsee> hiya marseillai
<marseillai> if anyone has time i've two package to revu : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5711 a big update for smplayer and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5710 and update of kima wich resolve a bug wich makes crash kicker on debian system
<Hobbsee> Arby: that looks local
<Arby> Hobbsee: Really? I don't see what you mean.
<Hobbsee> Arby: what happens when you do "apt-get clean"?
<Arby> hang on I'll check
<Arby> Hobbsee: the error is still the same after running apt-get clean
<Hobbsee> Arby: i'm not convinced it's milestone-worthy, as it looks like a local problem.
<Hobbsee> which error?
<Hobbsee> Arby: ie, what's the exact error?
<Arby> could not open cache
<Hobbsee> Arby: does it say anything about the lock?
<Hobbsee> oh right, is ee.
<Arby> as in josephb comment on the report
<Hobbsee> that's....okay, that's a rpblem
<Arby> no mention of any locks
<Arby> yes, yes it is :)
<Arby> incidentally 'sudo apt-setup' returns command not found
<Hobbsee> use apt-cache saerch apt setup for it
<Arby> looking
* Hobbsee milestones, marks as critical
<Arby> :)
<Hobbsee> (you need to be in ~ubuntu-dev to be able to milestone, and part of ~ubuntu-release to approve/decline)
<Arby> Hobbsee: ah, didn't know that
<Hobbsee> no problem.  it's not well known
<Arby> also, apt-setup doesn't seem to exist
<Arby> apt-cache search apt-setup returns no results
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> then i have no idea what it refers to - man apt may bring up something
<Arby> Hobbsee: there is this in debian http://packages.debian.org/unstable/source/apt-setup
<Arby> but no equvalent that I can find in kubuntu
<Hobbsee> oh neat.  found a laucnhpad bug.
<Arby> Hobbsee: where?
<Hobbsee> Arby: it thinks triaged is a closed state.
<Arby> hehe, whoops.
<Hobbsee> yeah.  classy.
<Arby> Hobbsee: do you think I should file a bug against that adept dialogue
<Arby> it's misleading at best and plain wrong at worst
<mhb> Hobbsee: "triaged" means "no need to post other details, all is there", right?
<Arby> mhb: yes
<mhb> I'm not an Adept developer, but I must say bug 121456 doesn't look triaged at all to me :o)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121456 in adept "Adept couldn't open APT database" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121456
<Hobbsee> mhb: pretty much. m eans "ready for fixing"
<Hobbsee> mhb: this is true - but it's fairly easy to check
<Hobbsee> as in, it's got enough info for a dev to start working on it
<Arby> if you can suggest what to do to gather more info I'm happy to try it
<Hobbsee> i dont develop adept
<Hobbsee> you'll have to wait for manchicken_ or Riddell over that one
<Arby> Hobbsee: fair enough
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/47455/comments/8 is interesting
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 47455 in kdebase "KDM detected memory corruption" [High,Confirmed] 
* Hobbsee tribe-3 milestones it, so it doesnt get lost.
<Hobbsee> Arby: can you confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/119408 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119408 in kde-guidance "[gutsy]  kde-guidance power manager causes screen to turn off" [Undecided,New] 
<Arby> looking
<Arby> Hobbsee: no I can't reporduce that either
<Arby> *reproduce
<Hobbsee> Arby: right.  want to mention that on the bug report please?
<Arby> sure
<Hobbsee> will need to poke bdmurray about that
<Hobbsee> thanks
<Hobbsee> mark it as incomplete too, please
<Arby> done
<Hobbsee> thanks very much :)
<Arby> is anybody able to confirm bug 115457?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115457 in adept "Adept installer crashed in Kubuntu7.04 installing Thunderbird" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115457
<ScottK> Arby: The real question is bug or feature? ;-)
<Arby> ScottK: hehe, true
<Arby> fix released: use kmail :)
<Arby> ScottK: what's your opinion, I'm inclined to squash it (insufficient info)?
<ScottK> Arby: I'll have a look
<Nightrose> Riddell: apachelogger asked me to ping you about the article for amarok 1.4.6 on the dot - I just posted it
<ScottK> Arby: I'd leave it for another week or two and mark it invalid if the reporter doesn't respond.
<Arby> ScottK: OK thanks
<apachelogger> anyone with thinkpad around?
<claydoh> not me unless you count the old (1998) 770 I have :)
<Jannex> apachelogger: I have one
<apachelogger> Jannex: can you try a kopete plugin which is flashing the light when a message comes in?
<Jannex> apachelogger: Sure, in a moment
<apachelogger> Jannex: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/kopete-thinklight/kopete-thinklight_0.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<apachelogger> it should automatically set proper permissions for the proc file to access the light
<apachelogger> that's new in 0.3 and I'm not entirely sure whether this works as supposed
* apachelogger is grabbing a cofffee
<apachelogger> -f
<apachelogger> ;-)
<mhb> hi ryan
<mhb> RadiantFire: ^^
<RadiantFire> hey mhb
<RadiantFire> how goes it?
<mhb> RadiantFire: well, I'm kind of stuck
<mhb> RadiantFire: gdebi-kde has to be merged first and I haven't started restricted-manager yet
<mhb> RadiantFire: so I'm probably ready for some kdesudo action :o)
<pdenapo> Hi
<pdenapo> I'm trying to make my own kubuntu live cd
<pdenapo> for mathematics
<pdenapo> can I remove the "bin" or the "pool" directory from the live CD for making room for other things?
<pdenapo> I don't need win32 applications
<pdenapo> and why there are some .deb packages that are not in the the compressed (squashfs) filesystem?
<pdenapo> join /ubuntu-iso
<RadiantFire> hello again mhb
<mhb> RadiantFire: hello again to you
<RadiantFire> I think I finally got everything working again. I had a tiny UPS that decided to fry this morning
<mhb> RadiantFire: could I ask you for something?
<RadiantFire> sure
<mhb> RadiantFire: could you please create a new file for your sudo endeavours?
<RadiantFire> you can always ask ;-)
<RadiantFire> ok
<mhb> RadiantFire: so sudoprocess.cpp will be for using ptyprocess, whereas someothersudoprocess.cpp will be for reimplementing ptyprocess, which you tried to do, I gues
<mhb> s
<RadiantFire> this can be arranged
<mhb> thanks so much
<RadiantFire> i hate to reinvent the wheel, but the end goal is to give me enough of an understanding to figure out why the other way isn't working
<mhb> RadiantFire: no problem, poke me once you commit a new file, so I can keep my changes in the old one
<RadiantFire> sure, just shuffling them around now
<mhb> RadiantFire: done, do bzr up
<RadiantFire> sorry, didn't mean to clobber that file, I was just using it to get a hang for how the PtyProcess works
<RadiantFire> er, how pty's work anyway
<mhb> no problem
<RadiantFire> mhb: so, I have made the library implementation of pty process do what I want :-)
<mhb> RadiantFire: mmm, my sudoprocess.cpp gets linked in with you ptyprocess implementation
<mhb> RadiantFire: => ld error
<RadiantFire> sorry, I'm done with it
<RadiantFire> just get rid of the main
<RadiantFire> actually
<RadiantFire> I'll get rid of the main
<mhb> RadiantFire: did you find out how to make sudo report to the same pty?
<RadiantFire> I'm still working on that
<RadiantFire> but I have a grasp of pty now, so I don't need the PtyProcess anymore
<RadiantFire> was just using it to test out some ideas, get a handle on how it worked
<RadiantFire> I'm actually off to dinner with the uncle, but I'll bbl, and tackle that problem
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-24
<stdin> hmm, k3b 1.0.2 just came out, any chance of feisty packages (in -backports maybe)?
<Riddell> stdin: if someone packages it and tests it
<stdin> hmm, maybe I should learn how to make a proper .deb :p
<Riddell> start with the current, make a new .orig, copy across the debian directory, debuild to build
<doc_> hi there
<doc_> hi
<Riddell> hi doc_
<ScottK> Riddell: I gave pitti a ping on the pinentry MIR.  Didn't get much in the way of a response.  I guess wait and see now...
* nosrednaekim goes to #ubuntu and is shocked my the amount of people
<ScottK> nosrednaekim: The crowd in #kubuntu is generally less unruly.
<nosrednaekim> ScottK: heh... whoops.. wrong channel
<nosrednaekim> very ture
<nosrednaekim> *true
<ScottK> Also, the language police would tell it you were shocked by the number of people there, not the amount.
<nosrednaekim> grammer NAZI's...
<ScottK> Didn't mean to scare him off...
<mhb> pygi: I'd go for a discussion here
<mhb> Hobbsee: ^^
<Hobbsee> okay
<mhb> if you two don't mind, of course
<pygi> just shoot
<mhb> okay
<mhb> the thing I argue about is the concept
<pygi> of changing the regular dialog that k3b shows anyway? :P
<mhb> we don't have any pop-up about installing codecs in Kaffeine, because there is no upstream code that enables us to do it
<mhb> this one is also about installing codecs
<pygi> mhb, you could easily write a patch
<mhb> pygi: why thank you :o) unfortunately, I can not, because I don't have neither time nor experience with kaffeine code to patch it
<mhb> pygi: that's a side note
<pygi> mhb, I was referring to anyone, not you specifically :P
<mhb> pygi: what I'd welcome is popping that dialog up only when a user requests encoding/decoding a proprietary encoded media
<pygi> well, I thought that's what we're having here? :PP
<mhb> pygi: AFAIK, k3b pops-up the dialog on startup
<mhb> pygi: at least it did for me
<pygi> Hobbsee, ? is that true?
<pygi> mhb, but still,the dialog clearly explains what you get and what your options are
<mhb> I might be wrong, though
<Hobbsee> not in my extremely limited k3b experience.
<mhb> pygi: oh yes, it's on startup
<pygi> o well
<mhb> pygi: I agree the current dialog is not very helpful
<mhb> what I disagree with is that k3b is useless without the codec
<pygi> mhb, it's not useless
<pygi> the dialog will be precise and show correct info, don't worry
<mhb> a pop-up on startup is a way to inform a user about a thing he necessarily needs to know before he starts using the app
<mhb> and this is not the case, IMHO
<pygi> this is the upstream problem, not ours really. We'll just inform the user of choices.
<mhb> well, the distribution of proprietary codecs is more or less our problem
<pygi> ineded
<pygi> well, we won't distribute those
<mhb> I think the policy in Ubuntu is "offer installing them when the user needs them"
<pygi> yes, I know
<mhb> and that's what we should stick to
<pygi> but I have no idea how much patching would that require
<pygi> upstream should be notified that it should move the dialog to a more appropriate place
<pygi> mail Trueg and tell him about the reasoning?
<mhb> I probably will do that. He also might disagree with our policy and might want to keep his - "once a part of k3b is missing, report it to the user"
<pygi> true, but ...
<pygi> it's really more sane to display the dialog when user requires the functionality
<pygi> mhb, please keep me informed
<mhb> pygi: don't worry, I will
<Arby> pygi: since we're on the subject, is that also true of the 'cdrecord will be run without root privileges' message at startup (i.e. it's an upstream thing)
<pygi> Arby, hm? wodim is ran without root privileges AFAIK
<pygi> Arby, what do you mean?
<Arby> pygi: yes, but the message at startup imlies something needs to be done but doesn't say what
<Arby> http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/7506kdialogwx8.png
<Arby> that message
<pygi> image doesn't exist? :P
<mhb> heh
<Arby> oops
<Arby> http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/7506/kdialogwx8.png
<Arby> missing /
<Arby> should work now
<pygi> yup, it works
<Arby> big red warning at first start up
<pygi> ah, k3b will always report that since joerg requires cdrecord to be run as root
<Arby> implies I need to configure something but doesn't tell me anything about how
<mhb> the description should be changed
<Arby> yes
<pygi> Arby, file a bug
<mhb> remove the SUSE references and add Ubuntu help
<Arby> as long I know it is a bug then I will
<pygi> Arby, but IMHO we shouldn't put suid or run wodim as root
<pygi> that's part of why wodim is there anyway :P
<Arby> pygi: I have no idea about the technical end
<pygi> I do :)
<Arby> I'm just saying it's a bad message :)
<pygi> true, but we can't get a better one
<pygi> or put "Solution: Just ignore it :P"
<Arby> fine for me, not so great for first time user :)
<Arby> but I agree it's hard to do much about it
<Arby> oh well, I'll file a bug
<mhb> pygi: we can get a better message
<pygi> Arby, and what should I do with it?
<Arby> pygi: I don't know, that's why I'm asking you, you were the one who said file a bug
<mhb> Arby: file a bug, post a link here. Suggest a better message in that bugreport.
<pygi> Arby, yea, but we can't do anything about it, and I've got no idea on what it should state
<pygi> mhb, but what would that "better message" be?
<mhb> pygi: "it is highly recommended to run k3b with admin privileges. <some more info about why> To solve this, add your user to the appropriate group in the User Management tool in System Settings.
<mhb> or if the solution is different, post a different solution. I don't get that message here, so I presumed a group is all it takes.
<pygi> mhb, but it's not recommended :P
<Arby> I'm beginning to wish I'd never asked :)
<mhb> pygi: it is "highly" recommended, that's what the first message said
<mhb> Arby: is that a bad solution? Or my bad English?
<pygi> mhb, well, the message is wrong :P
<pygi> (at least for ubuntu)
<Arby> mhb: nothing wrong with your english
<pygi> where cdrkit people claim that wodim doesn't need to be ran with root privileges
<Arby> just two people giving me different answers
<Arby> and now I don't know what the 'right' thing to do is
<mhb> Arby: both saying "file a bug", right? :o)
<pygi> mhb, I say no bug :P
<Arby> I rest my case :)
<pygi> haha :)
<Arby> I'm not the expert here, you two decide and tell me what you want :P
<mhb> Arby: okay, you and me think you should file a bug
<Arby> agreed
<Arby> but it's going to land on pygi's to do list and he says no
<mhb> Arby: do that, it could get rejected but the information won't get lost
<Arby> mhb: fair enough, will do
<mhb> Arby: more people are able to write patches of this "minitude" :o)
<pygi> mhb, it's not about writing the patch, that isn't the problem
<pygi> we're talking more technical discussion here :P
<mhb> pygi: of course
* pygi should just remove cdrecord/wodim support from k3b :P
<Arby> pygi: if I file the bug is it going to come to you anyway?
<pygi> Arby, sure
<Arby> in which case lets miss out launchpad and you make the call.
<Arby> pygi: what do you think is best?
<pygi> what about this ... I go to lunch, and when I'm back we discuss? :P
<Arby> no bug ?
<Arby> fine with me :)
<pygi> great, thanks :P
* mhb is for bug, though
<pygi> you learn about the reasons of cdrkit/wodim existance, and differences with wodim vs. cdrecord :)
<mhb> pygi: could be we're the only ones who will be interested in it
<pygi> mhb, doesn't matter, two is two ... so it matters :)
<Arby>  ahem, 3
<Arby> :)
<pygi> ok, ok, 3 :P
<pygi> but who's the third?
<mhb> pygi: it might matter in the future
<Arby> you, mhb and me ?
<pygi> you can't count me :P
<Arby> oh OK it is 2 then :)
<mhb> pygi: say somebody posts the same one, or a similar one
<pygi> mhb, lunch first pls? :) I'm late already :P
<Arby> anyway, food now, discussion later
<Arby> :)
<mhb> okay, enjoy it!
<pygi> thanks, yay :)
<pygi> perhaps I'll think better when I eat :P
* Hobbsee points to http://community.livejournal.com/customers_suck/ for anyone interested - top 2 entries
<Hobbsee> no wonder i'm going insane...
<pygi> Hobbsee, :P
<pygi> mhb, Arby : back
<Arby> hi pygi, hope lunch was good :)
<pygi> kindof, always the same stuff :p
<Arby> been thinking while you were away
<pygi> and what? :)
<Arby> are you saying that wodim/cdrecord never needs to be run as root now?
<Arby> in which case the message would be pointless
<pygi> wodim doesn't need to be run as root
<pygi> that's correct
<Arby> OK, so in fact the message doesn't need to be there at all?
<pygi> (I have no idea whetever wodim folks actually fixed that, or just forcefully removed the need for root)
<pygi> Arby, for ubuntu, that's the case, yes
<Arby> but not for upstream?
<Arby> i.e. does wodim in debian need root?
<pygi> no, wodim doesn't need root anywhere
<Arby> right, so how hard would it be to patch k3b to suppress that message
<Arby> and are there any good reasons not to do that?
<pygi> no idea, shouldn't be too hard
<pygi> mhb, wake up ^_^
<pygi> Hobbsee, also ^_^
<Arby> because the current message implies there is some critical action required
<Arby> when in fact it seems to be totally redundant
<Arby> looks like just something that no-one got around to cleaning up yet
<pygi> well, usually folks don't clean up stuff like that
<pygi> in reality nobody bothers about details
<Arby> hmm, honestly I find that sort of message disturbing as a user
<pygi> I understand
<Arby> it implies that there is something wrong that I don't understand
<Arby> which means I (wrongly) blame every subsequent problem on that thing
<pygi> haha
<Arby> which means I don't report geuine issues because I assume it's something I've done wrong
<Arby> *genuine
<pygi> I understand
<mhb> pygi: back
<pygi> mhb, wb
<Arby> so the question remains, what, if anything, is the best thing to do?
<pygi> I could remove the message, shouldn't be too big of a problem
<Arby> IMHO that would be best
<pygi> Arby, did you mail trueg?
<pygi> or was it mhb who said he'll do that :P
<Arby> wasn't me
<mhb> pygi: me
<mhb> pygi: no, net yet
<mhb> not
<Arby> pygi: do you want me to file a bug or shall I leave it with you?
<pygi> Arby, file a bug pls, I can't track everything in my head, sorry
<pygi> Arby, assign it to me
<pygi> and post a link here, I'll make Hobbsee milestone the bug
<Arby> pygi: OK will do, biab
<pygi> Hobbsee, if we do a lot of k3b changes, we'd probably want to stop blacklist sync from debian
<Hobbsee> pygi: if you make changes, it automatically doesnt get synced.
<pygi> Hobbsee, right, it goes to that merge thingy :)
* Hobbsee inst really paying attention ton anything
<Hobbsee> yeah
<pygi> Hobbsee, don't worry about it, you just sit back and relax
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i should study
<pygi> same, but heh
<pygi> Hobbsee, 4 exams yay :(
<Hobbsee> :(
<Arby> pygi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/121964
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121964 in k3b "Gutsy: k3b has misleading system config dialog" [Undecided,New] 
<Arby> ^^that OK for you
<Hobbsee> pygi: why milestone all these bugs, if you're just goign to go and work in a group on them?
<Hobbsee> it's just a way of work control
<pygi> Hobbsee, then don't milestone, doesn't matter :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<pygi> ;)
<pygi> bug 121964
<pygi> assigned to me
<pygi> :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121964 in k3b "Gutsy: k3b has misleading system config dialog" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121964
<Arby> well I hope I've assigned it to the right person
<Arby> or someone is going to be confused
<pygi> I have assigned it :p
<pygi> you didn't assign it at all :P
<Arby> I went back and did it, must have crossed in the ether, nevermind :)
<pygi> oh well :P
<Arby> pygi: thanks very much :)
<pygi> Arby, mhb : thank you :)
<pygi> for gutsy you shall have it fixed
<Arby> right need to go squash more bugs to compensate for the new one :)
<Arby> \o/ hooray
<pygi> hehe :)
* Arby hugs pygi
<pygi> Arby, do squash k3b bugs pls
<pygi> (test, and stuff :P)
<Arby> I'll try, I find it quite hard to understand
<Arby> happy to test if you point me in the right direction
<pygi> k, sure :P
<pygi> you have gutsy or what? :P
<Arby> yes
<pygi> almost all this bugs need a test of reproducability on gutsy:
<pygi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/
<pygi> :P
<Arby> OK, here goes then :)
* Arby fetches coffee and blank CDs
<pygi> Arby, you do have rw mediums, right? :P
<Arby> of course
<Arby> a spindle full
<pygi> great
* pygi has like 250 of those :P
<pygi> mix of dvd+rw, dvd-rw and cd-rw
<Arby> testbox which has gutsy on doesn't have DVD writer unfortunately
<pygi> doesn't matter
<pygi> Arby, some bugs don't even need burning, just rather seeying if k3b can find stuff
<pygi> like in bug #45026
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45026 in k3b "K3b dont find emovix-2 and normalize" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45026
<Arby> pygi: OK I'll get started then
<pygi> Arby, great
<Arby> pygi: how do I find out what the supported burn speed(s) of a CD writer are?
<Arby> pygi: also I think I found a new one in the process, bug 121980, sorry :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121980 in k3b "Gutsy: k3b hangs at 'Verifying written data'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121980
<pygi> Arby, a lot of the same bug reported
<Arby> really, the others I looked at looked different
<Arby> in the sense that mine doesn't throw any error message
<Arby> the others do
<pygi> right, but still the same problem :P
<Arby> if you say so, best find something to dupe it against then :)
<pygi> nah, don't worry
<pygi> just test stuff =)
<mhb> pygi: by the way, don't you want to write sebastian (of k3b) about the dialog?
<mhb> pygi: you seem to be active with k3b
<pygi> mhb, I'm active with anything cd-recording wise =)
* Hobbsee closes eyes and waves the magic wand and hopes that that k3b bug about the restricted stuff gets fixed soon.
<Arby> pygi: following our earlier discussion bug 37423 can also be marked fixed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 37423 in k3b "says i do not have permission to use cdrecord" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/37423
<Hobbsee> the bug comments are getting painful
<pygi> Hobbsee, I saw hehe :)
<Arby> pygi: since k3b does actually work when not root in gutsy
<pygi> Arby, yea, let's leave it open for a couple more days
<Arby> OK
<Arby> I'll leave a comment anyway
<pygi> Arby, kk, thanks
<pygi> Hobbsee, people are just ... well ...
<pygi> you know what I mean :)
<mhb> pygi: twice as great
<pygi> mhb, you're free to mail tho :P
<pygi> it'll take some time before he responds anyway :P
<Hobbsee> pygi: people are people.  i work in retail
* Hobbsee suggests just removing all the people.
<pygi> Hobbsee, that can be arranged
<Arby> thus fixing bug#1 in one go, since there'd only be linux devs left :D
<pygi> but it will not be install auto-magically
<Hobbsee> pygi: *grin*
<pygi> s/install/installed
<Hobbsee> Arby: *more grin*
<Arby> right need to pop out for a bit
<Arby> more k3b later
<pygi> k, great =)
<pygi> Hobbsee, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2903841&posted=1#post2903841
<Hobbsee> pygi: cool
<pygi> Hobbsee, it's not cool :P It means there are severe problems in earlier releases
<pygi> (not that we didn't knew that tho :P)
<Hobbsee> well.....true
<pygi> Hobbsee, I see more bashing on you :-/
<Hobbsee> pygi: woo!
<Hobbsee> pygi: undupe them all, if that seems more sane, and let them sit
<pygi> Hobbsee, I won't do anything
<pygi> and you should just sit and ignore the bashes as well
<pygi> I can just comment, and will do so
<Hobbsee> pygi: seems like male egos out in full force
<pygi> Hobbsee, ;)
<Hobbsee> OMG but i reported the bug!!!!
<pygi> Hobbsee, which one? :P
<Hobbsee> the ones who are whinging
<pygi> I know you reported it :P
<pygi> you didn't knew that? :P
<Hobbsee> no - the guys are saying that.  that was supposed to be quoted, sorry
<pygi> ah
<pygi> k :)
<pygi> Hobbsee, I won't use that patch btw
<pygi> we need another wording, and a different style
<Hobbsee> pygi: yeah, didnt think so
<pygi> and ofcourse the mention of k-r-e
<mhb> what bashing?
<pygi> btw Hobbsee++ for being calm ^_^
<mhb> pygi: ^^
<pygi> mhb, nothing important, me and Hobbsee decided it's better to file a new bug and make all other duplicates, and people are bashing :P
<marseillai_> Hobbsee: would you have time to revu some packages?
<pygi> marseillai_, fire away. What ya need checked?
<pygi> Hobbsee, btw. what exactly does k-r-e consists of?
* pygi looks it up
<pygi> aha!
<Riddell> ScottK: he'll be busy with release stuff this week, it'll be next week at the earliest I guess
<Hobbsee> hiya Riddell!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: we have a bug.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/121456
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121456 in adept "Adept couldn't open APT database" [Critical,Confirmed] 
<Riddell> morning
<Riddell> a but in kubuntu?  I don't believe it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: heeh
<Hobbsee> *hehe
<Hobbsee> Riddell: a critical one, in fact, imo
<Riddell> yes, I agree
<Riddell> it needs mvo to look at it really
<Hobbsee> right
<mhb> poor mvo
<pygi> Riddell, we closed 15 bugs in kubuntu in two days ... so I'd say yes, a bug in kubuntu :P
<mhb> I bother him enough with gdebi-kde and now this :o)
<pygi> mhb, that's a soc project
<mhb> pygi: yes
<mhb> pygi: not his, though
<pygi> you're that soc student or what? xd
<pygi> xD
<pygi> LOL, I know :P
<mhb> pygi: how do you know about that soc project?
<pygi> mhb, because I looked over all soc projects? xD
<mhb> pygi: cool, just wondered
<pygi> :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I still have to talk to seb128 about pgp config stuff, so there's no great rush on pinentry just yet.  I'll see if I can get that done if he has a slack moment during the week.
<pygi> Hobbsee, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2904273#post2904273
<Arby> pygi: quick look at bug 49783, any more info I can add for you?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 49783 in k3b "cannot burn mixed cd" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49783
* pygi looks
<pygi> Arby, that should be enough, thank you
<Arby> OK I'll change status then
<pygi> yup, confirmed
<Arby> pygi: do you want it assigned to you
<ScottK> Arby: Don't change it to Triaged
<pygi> Arby, nop, no assigning.
<pygi> just change to confirmed
<Arby> OK
<pygi> After we get series of those bugs, I'll contact trueg
<pygi> he gotta fix those bug upstream
<Arby> OK I see, onwards then :)
<mhb> pygi: ask him about that notification thing as well, please
<pygi> mhb, ah, ok
<mhb> pygi: if it's possible to make it show in a more appropriate place
<mhb> pygi: i.e. when a prop. codec is about to be used
<pygi> I will, I will
<pygi> Arby, thanks for closing bug
<pygi> :)
<Arby> always a pleasure :)
<Arby> pygi: I beleive bug 93754 could also be closed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 93754 in k3b "k3b reports problems with cdrecord" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93754
<Arby> *believe
* pygi looks
<pygi> Arby, yup, close
<pygi> there are number of same bugs as well reported
<Arby> and when you've looked there bug 88934 also looks good
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88934 in k3b "k3b Crashes on "Extract and Encode Audio Tracks"" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88934
<Arby> just waiting for test to complete but looks fixed so far
<pygi> I'll close the first one
<pygi> report on bug 88934 when you're done
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88934 in k3b "k3b Crashes on "Extract and Encode Audio Tracks"" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88934
<Arby> if the test is successful am I good to close it?
<pygi> yup
<Arby> pygi: could you look at bug 103075 also, seems to be some sort of /dev problem but it's beyond my understanding?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103075 in k3b "Can't burn a cd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103075
<pygi> Arby, I choose to ignore that bug :p
<Arby> fair enough
<Arby> :)
* Arby looks the other way
<pygi> no idea what's he talking about, and the bug is too big for me to read :P
<pygi> Arby, what happened with 88934 ?
<Arby> I wish I'd ripped a shorter CD :P
<pygi> haha
<Arby> just this second successfully completed, closing :)
<pygi> yay, great
<pygi> Arby, state that it's fixed, and resolve as fix released
<Arby> done
<pygi> thnka
<pygi> thanks
<pygi> that's like 20 bugs down in two days for k3b
<pygi> yay
<Arby> today has been a good day :)
<Arby> I feel like I did some good today
<pygi> hehe :)
<Arby> pygi: thanks for all your help
<pygi> Arby, no, thanks for your help =)
<Arby> not finished yet though
<pygi> Arby, would you like to learn how to package software? I'm willing to help ^_^
<Arby> at some point yes, but not today :)
<pygi> ofcourse not :p
<Arby> I'm beginning to feel a little dazed :)
<pygi> :P
<Riddell> anyone want to update k3b for new release?
<pygi> Riddell, I do
<pygi> Riddell, nobody should touch k3b except me :p
<Riddell> pygi: you're the man then :)
<Riddell> Nightrose: story published
<Nightrose> thx Riddell
<pygi> Riddell, when do we need that?
<pygi> Riddell, i.e. how urgent? :)
<Riddell> pygi: no urgency from my side
<pygi> Riddell, doki, just leave the task to me then :)
<Riddell> although it would be another nice thing for tribe 2, so I guess tomorrow would be cool
<Riddell> but not vital
<pygi> right, you'll get it then
<pygi> Riddell, you'll get it tomorrow
* ryanakca pokes debian NEW
<Riddell> ryanakca: what for?
<ryanakca> aoeui
<pygi> Riddell, you're making me work ... evil you :p
<Arby> pygi: you going to want that testing $later?
<pygi> Arby, explain?
<pygi> ah, sure
<pygi> the dollar sign made me confused =)
<Arby> $ == for some unspecified value of later than now :)
<pygi> hehe
<Arby> well, poke me if you do
<pygi> help is always welcome ;)
<pygi> sure
<pygi> Riddell, I need to write a couple of patches as well at the same time then
<pygi> so it's a good time
<nixternal> http://scourgeweb.org/show_image.php?id=51
<nixternal> 3 kubuntu users, me and the twins of course, 1 ubuntu user, and 1 xubuntu user, pimping *buntu at Barcamp Chicago style
<Riddell> Barcamp?
<nosrednaekim> whats this? where are you guys?
<nixternal> Chicago
<nixternal> Barcamp is an opensource event that happens in cities all over the US (I thought the world, maybe I am wrong)
<nixternal> everyone comes together for talks, camping out, partying, hacking, and then some
<nosrednaekim> ah.. ok
<Riddell> nixternal: blog blog!
<nixternal> working on it now :)
<nosrednaekim> so... made any kubuntu converts?
<nixternal> actually, there are already quite a few Kubuntu users that I found
<nixternal> most were using Slackware and Debian up until Feisty, and have since switched to Kubuntu
* pygi thinks everyone should switch to some sane distro
* pygi hides
<nosrednaekim> why hide? are you saying that kubutnu isn't sane?
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: cool
<sebbar> hi, I think maxima-share should be a dependency of maxima... should I file a bug about this or something?
<crimsun> NOTABUG.
<crimsun> crimsun@Box.pts/2.~ apt-cache show maxima|grep ^Rec
<crimsun> Recommends: maxima-share, gv
<crimsun> crimsun@Box.pts/2.~ apt-cache show maxima-share|grep ^Dep
<crimsun> Depends: maxima (>= 5.12.0-1ubuntu1)
<crimsun> debian/control clearly is written correctly in those respects.
<crimsun> you must avoid introducing dependency loops.
<crimsun> if you make maxima-share a Depends of maxima, you introduce a loop.
<sebbar> crimsun: sorry I'm a bit of a noob user but you're saying that there's no way to avoid that a user installs maxima, chooses a function from the menu (which is included only in maxima-share) and gets an error message which gives him no clue that he has to install maxima-share in order to install that function?
<crimsun> sebbar: aptitude and apt-get both honor Recommends by default
<crimsun> it is Very Bad Packaging to introduce a Depends loop, as it does very bad things on {,dist-}upgrade
<sebbar> crimsun: but adept doesn't?
<crimsun> sebbar: if it doesn't, please file a bug against the adept source package.
<crimsun> it is _not_ a bug in the maxima source package.
<sebbar> crimsun: I see thanks
<Arby> sebbar: you are correct however, I just checked, adept doesn't honour recommends
<pygi> Arby is awake :-D
<Arby> pygi: well it's only 8:45 :P
<pygi> Arby, PM, or AM? :P
<Arby> pygi: PM
<pygi> right, one hour ahead of you then
<pygi> Riddell, around?
<pygi> If I get an update now (i.e. in an hour) could you upload?
<Arby> sebbar: give us a link when you've filed the bug and I can confirm it
<pygi> Arby, I'll work on updating k3b soon
<Arby> pygi: OK, I'm not going anywhere :)
<sebbar> Arby: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/122029 no clue if it's a decent bug report, it's my first one hehe
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122029 in adept "adept doesn't honour recommends" [Undecided,New] 
<Arby> sebbar: looking, we all start somewhere :)
<Arby> sebbar: OK it needs a lot more detail, let me comment and then you'll see.
<sebbar> ok cool :)
<Arby> sebbar: how important is maxima-share to the functionality of maxima?
<sebbar> Arby: I only know that the function to simplify trigonometric expressions (which is quite basic I'd say) is in maxima-share
<crimsun> maxima is fairly useless without maxima-share
<Arby> OK so maxima would be fairly inhibited without it
<Arby> right so adept really needs to honour recommends
<Arby> sebbar: have a look at bug 122029 now
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122029 in adept "adept doesn't honour recommends" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122029
<Arby> actually I should probably have set that to 'Confirmed'
<sebbar> great! one more thing I learned today
<Arby> sebbar: for future reference https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs might be useful
<sebbar> Arby: I bookmarked that :)
<Arby> manchicken_ , Riddell: is it known that adept doesn't honour recommends and is there a reason for this?
<Arby> other than 'no-one implemented it yet' :)
<pygi> ok, I'm seriously confused
<pygi> why did StevenK uploaded new k3b package 7 hours ago o.O
* pygi looks up the changelog
<pygi> ah, some transition stuff
<crimsun> yes, libflac++6
<pygi> Arby, you sure bug #45026 is still reproducable?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45026 in k3b "K3b dont find emovix-2 and normalize" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45026
<pygi> there seems to be a patch for that
<Arby> looking
<pygi> Arby, cdrecord suid stuff also seems patched already?
<Arby> pygi: which bit, normalize or emovix?
<pygi> Arby, normalize
<Arby> pygi: what's there is definitely what I saw.
<Arby> normalize isn't found unless you specify the search path
<pygi> Arby, the patch replaces normalize with normalize-audio
<pygi> which is sane
<pygi> and should fix the problem
<pygi> there's also a patch for cdrecord & stuff
<Arby> pygi: the comments following the patch say that you still need to make the symlink
<Arby> I'm confused
<pygi> Arby, no, no
<pygi> the patch is already in a package
<pygi> sane one (not the one on the bug)
<Arby> hmm, give me 5 minutes to check this, it might be my bad
<pygi> Arby, it shouldn't display that cdrecord thing as well anymore
<Arby> which one, the emovix thing?
<Arby> pygi: which cdrecord thing, the emovix dependency?
<pygi> Arby, no, the splash arguing that cdrecord should be run as root
<Arby> oh that, well it was doing it this morning until I checked the box to hide it
<Arby> haven't checked since, one thing at a time
<pygi> k, I'm looking ito solving normalize stuff
<Riddell> Arby: yes, it probably just needs an updated dpkgthing.cc files
<Riddell> pygi: pong
<Arby> Riddell: Ok thanks
<pygi> Riddell, this k3b patches are full of weird stuff
<pygi> they are mostly *not* working or something
<Arby> pygi: I've added screenshots to bug 45026
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45026 in k3b "K3b dont find emovix-2 and normalize" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45026
<Arby> actually adding the search path within k3b doesn't work
<Arby> let me test the symlink method
<pygi> ah
<Arby> pygi: hmm, symlinking isn't working either for me
<pygi> Arby, I think I got an idea how to fix it
<Arby> is there something odd here or is it me
<pygi> there's something odd
<pygi> but I think I got it
<Arby> well that's a relief :)
<mhb> Riddell: ping
<pygi> Arby, emovix I wont look today tho
<Riddell> hi mhb
<mhb> hi Riddell
<Arby> pygi: fair enough that seems more awkward
<mhb> remember your code in su.cpp ?
<pygi> Arby, I'm looking into creating a couple patches anyway
<Riddell> mhb: mm hmm
<mhb> it's quite complicated, at least it's hard for me to understand
<Arby> pygi: I'll check the the splash message as well if I can find how to turn it back on
<pygi> Arby, sure, thanks
<mhb> I'd like to find out how you were able to find out when sudo reports an error message about a wrong password
<Arby> pygi: cdrecord message does still display at k3b start up.
<mhb> Riddell: I'm sure Tonio won't be happy about the stuff I say now, but kdesudo has a pretty bad backend, which works by counting that the descriptions won't change
<mhb> counting on the fact that
<pygi> Arby, I'll see what I can do
<pygi> but meh, that means that patch is useless as well
<pygi> and it shouldn't be
<Riddell> mhb: description of what?
<Arby> pygi: some funky patching going on?
<pygi> Arby, yes
<Arby> oh joy :)
<mhb> Riddell: well, stuff like "Sorry, try again."
<mhb> Riddell: the messages sudo states
<Riddell> mhb: kdesu is indeed complex.  it also ultimately just parses the output of sudo (or su) and hopes it won't change too
<Riddell> it's split between kdebase and kdelibs
<mhb> Riddell: me and RadiantFire are creating a new backend for kdesu, called SudoProcess, which is something like a SuProcess, but with all the stub stuff out
* pygi has some problems with this k3b
<mhb> Riddell: and optimized for sudo
<Riddell> mhb: to solve which problem?
<mhb> Riddell: to solve the problem of having two tools for one task
<mhb> Riddell: two frontends, etc.
<Riddell> pygi: I've not touched k3b in a while, you may be better asking one of the more recent maintainers (or at least someone who isn't suffering from toothache and a swolen face)
<pygi> Riddell, that would be tonio and sealne, both not here. It's all too messy as is right now
* pygi didn't knew that somebody made k3b such as-is
<pygi> Riddell, I can update to 1.0.2, and create new package for later if you agree?
<pygi> One which'll be easier to maintain
<pygi> so you get what you wanted, and I get a way to provide you with a better k3b in the future
<Riddell> mhb: which two frontends?
<mhb> Riddell: kdesu, kdesudo
<Riddell> pygi: later is fine
<Riddell> mhb: the only problem with kdesu is that it starts sudo to check if it really needs a password, then it starts it again to enter the password
<Riddell> ..
<gnomefreak> doesnt kdesudo link to kdesu as gtksu and gtksudo does?
<pygi> Riddell, no, no .. you didn't understand. You'll get the 1.0.2 package as-is right now, and later I'll create a k3b package from scratch
<pygi> which will be easier to maintain
<mhb> Riddell: hmm
<Riddell> mhb: since sudo remembers passwords for a given pty it never remembers the password for the first pty so on the first start it always things it needs a password
<pygi> problem is it will diverge from debian a lot, but ...
<Riddell> mhb: best fix is just to fix it so it only starts sudo once (although it's non trivial as I remember, else I'd have done it ages ago)
<mhb> Riddell: hmm
<Riddell> pygi: oh, ok
<pygi> Riddell, you tell me what do to, and if it's ok with you
<mhb> Riddell: yeah, probably
<mhb> Riddell: we can probably solve this
<gnomefreak> gksudo and gksu sorry :(
<pygi> Riddell, I should probably mail sealne and tonio before doing so or something?
<Riddell> pygi: yeah, good idea
<pygi> k, then update will wait after all
<pygi> Riddell, you know sealne's LP id perhaps?
<pygi> (sorry for bothering too much, just wanna do the required work)
<Riddell> pygi: dunno, he's kenny duffus in real life
<Riddell> kenny@kde.org
<pygi> Riddell, right, thanks
<pygi> Riddell, mail sent
<pygi> Arby, a bit harder then we thought, he? :)
<Arby> pygi: if it was easy it would be done already :)
<Arby> today has been ... educational
<Arby> but worthwhile
<pygi> oh well, as long as we fix the stuff somewhere in the future
<pygi> I want not only solution for now, but for the future as well
<Arby> k3b is still healthier than it was 48 hours ago :)
<pygi> ofcourse
<Arby> at least we know what needs doing now :)
<pygi> cca. 20 bugs closed is impressive
<Arby> you must have closed a lot yesterday
<Arby> I only actually closed 3 today
<pygi> Arby, yup, closed a lot :)
<Arby> pygi: great work :) bugs--
<Arby> right, I'm off for the night
<Arby> next installment of Arby's adventures in kubuntu tomorrow
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-16
<Riddelll> txwikinger: ready in a minute?
<txwikinger> I am ready
<Riddell> well friends, a real treat for you now
<Riddell> txwikinger is our ace beastie squisher
<Riddell> here to tell you how to help out with the millions of bugs we have, it's txwikinger!
<txwikinger> ok..let's look a little into our bug treatment
<txwikinger> I am not so famous like some others here.. so just a little bio
<txwikinger> === About Me ===
<dwidmann> Riddell: seeing as nobody else has volunteered, I guess that means I'll be doing it :)
<txwikinger> * Free software enthusiast and advocate
<txwikinger> * Computer Science and law degrees
<txwikinger> * Started computing on unix
<txwikinger> * Worked as developer, system and network admin, and consultant in Telecom, Finances and Education industries.
<txwikinger> * Computer Science Lecturer at University
<nosrednaekim> txwikinger: law degree...... so I won't get sued by PETA for squashing bugs?
<txwikinger> yep.. that's the idea :)
<txwikinger> * Involved in Ubuntu/Kubuntu for nearly 1.5 years now and lately also a little bit for Debian.
<txwikinger> well.. I use Kubuntu since hoary, I believe
<txwikinger> * Doing advocacy, community stuff, bug triage and some packaging
<txwikinger> * Email me at txwikinger@ubuntu.com if you like
<txwikinger> or talk to me where I hang around in irc
<txwikinger> ok.. but now to the topic
<txwikinger> === What is bug triage? ===
<txwikinger> The word triage comes from the French word trier which means sorting, sifting (see http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=triage)
<txwikinger> Commonly it is used in the field of medicine, especially in the context of emergency rooms, disaster situations, basically when limited resources must be allocated to a high number of patients.
<txwikinger> This in an analogy that also describes what we do with bug-reports. When they are submitted, they must be checked if the adhere to a certain standard, contain all the necessary information that they can be fixed and be sorted and classified in order to get the right "resource" to work on it.
<txwikinger> In some way someone who triages bugs is something like a facilitator or arbitrator. You work with the reported in order to retrieve as much information as possible.
<txwikinger> reporter that is
<txwikinger> You also work with the developers for kubuntu and ubuntu as well as upstream distributions like KDE and debian and others in providing the information or finding out what information is needed.
<txwikinger> Due to the fact that all of this concerns people it is very important that bug triage is done with a lot of patience and humility.
<txwikinger> There are sometimes different interests that need to be mitigated when decisions are made, and it is always the best to be as polite as possible to everybody around (see also Ubuntu CoC https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1)
<txwikinger> The bug triage happens on launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ In order to be able to triage bugs effectively, you must have an account on launchpad.
<txwikinger> Ok.. so far the theory...
<txwikinger> Let's see what is really done
<txwikinger> === There are different elements to triaging bugs ===
<txwikinger> ==== 1) Cleaning up bug reports: ====
<txwikinger> Bugs are often submitted by reporters that do not understand fully the process.
<txwikinger> On the other hand, the people working with the bugs need efficient access to the information.
<txwikinger> Therefore it can be very important to clean up the bugs summary to soemthing that is meaningful that in a list of reports someone already understand the main issue of every report in the list.
<txwikinger> It can also be helpful if certain important information is added to the description of the report, since this is the first thing after the summary one would read.
<txwikinger> Lets look at bug #240242
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240242 in firefox-3.0 "address bar suddently not responding to <enter>" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240242
<txwikinger> Is this report well described?
<txwikinger> What would be helpful to know?
<dwidmann> well, for a one liner, I would say .... .... ... I would say launchpad is taking forever to come up :(
<Riddell> i'd ask if typing in other parts of firefox works
<txwikinger> yes.. good idea
<dwidmann> hmmmm, opera says "launchpad is using an outdated encryption algorithm that is no longer considered secure", interesting
<txwikinger> A developer probably would like to know exactly the build of firefox
<txwikinger> So it would be good to ask the reporter for the package version
<txwikinger> It would be interesting if firefox is the only app for which this happen
<txwikinger> So as you can see... lots of additional information is interesting and should be added
<txwikinger> This can also be done by the triager if it can be reproduced
<txwikinger> We also like to add workarounds if we know them into the description
<txwikinger> This way others who has this problem can easily work around them until they are fixed
<txwikinger> ==== 2) Colleting more information in order to be able to triage and/or reproduce and fix a bug ====
<txwikinger> This is in my opinion the most important step of bug triage. In an ideal world, a bug report has a description that allows anybody following it to immediately reproduce the bug.
<txwikinger> It is good practice to see if the description given is sufficient to reproduce or see the problem and if necessary add additional information if the problem is found.
<txwikinger> Here is an example, I have worked on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/102979
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 102979 in ubiquity "[kde-ui] next button does not respond to keyboard" [Low,Confirmed]
<txwikinger> This was the original description: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/102979/comments/0
<txwikinger> I have made it a little more readable and have added the workaround I found
<txwikinger> I also added a question to the submitter and explained some more how to reproduce the problem
<txwikinger> Another important task:
<txwikinger> ==== 3) Sorting tasks. ====
<txwikinger> ===== 3a) Assigning the report to the right package =====
<txwikinger> Often reports are submitted without a package assigned to it
<txwikinger> An important part of the sorting of the reports is to assign them to the right package. The allows the right people to look at the bugs.
<txwikinger> Here are good instructions on how to find the right package to assigne a bug to:
<txwikinger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<txwikinger> Sometimes it is not easy to understand from the beginning which the right packages is
<txwikinger> However, reports can easily be assigned to multiple packages, or packages can later be changed
<txwikinger> This is done by clicking on the Status value
<txwikinger> The opens up the fields that can be edited
<txwikinger> The first field is for the package
<txwikinger> there is also a search function if the complete name of the package is not known
<txwikinger> (Choose)
<txwikinger> In the same part the next task can be performed:
<txwikinger> ===== 3b) Entering the correct status: =====
<txwikinger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks#head-6e435bd3f0413458778d4688ea2f4983e90e6ab4 gives an overwiew of the different states a report can have.
<txwikinger> For the triage, the essential states are New, Incomplete, Confirmed and Invalid.
<txwikinger> very report start with the state New. When somebody starts to triage it and more information is necessary it will be set in the state incomplete until all the information is in the report.
<txwikinger> When all the information is in the report and the bug can be reproduced it will be set to the state Confirmed.
<txwikinger> A lot of reports will turn out either not to be bugs, or it is impossible to collect the necessary information that the report has a positive effect, i.e really helps to solve a problem.
<txwikinger> Sometimes reporters will not respond for request for the information needed, and it is not feasible or possible to recreate it yourself.
<txwikinger> In these cases the state will be changed to invalid.
<txwikinger> With all those state changes always keep in mind the consequences. We do not want to unnecessarily mark reports invalid because of laziness.
<txwikinger> A report might contain crucial information to solve a problem, sometimes not understood to the person that triages it.
<christoz> the tutorials day isn't over yet/
<christoz> ?
<txwikinger> I am talking about bug triage at the moment, so yes :)
<txwikinger> Therefore, we do not close report lightly in this way. We always want to make sure the report has all the necessary information to be set for the next state.
<christoz> sorry
<txwikinger> No problem :)
<txwikinger> Reports with missing information are set to Incomplete
<txwikinger> However, there should also always be instruction put in a comment how the reporter can collect the necessary information that is missing
<txwikinger> Another important task is to find:
<txwikinger> ==== 4) Duplicates ====
<txwikinger> While reporters are encouraged to first look for similar or identical problems in the bug tracker, it is inevidable that we get a lot of duplicate reports.
<txwikinger> Therefore a very important step during the information collection is to see if there is already another report.
<txwikinger> If this is the case, the report is linked to the original report (more here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks#head-170e00a7154fcfc87f0fc50f65bba9cff7ab27fe)
<txwikinger> ==== 5) Upstream reports: ====
<txwikinger> Often we will deal with issues that are problems in upstream packages.
<txwikinger> We are working very close with the upstream distros and it is a mutual benefit for everybody to get bug fixes introduced as high upstream as possible.
<txwikinger> For Kubuntu, KDE is in particular of interest. Here is an example of this https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdebase/+bug/96151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 96151 in kdebase "kcmclock does not change to correct location" [Low,Confirmed]
<txwikinger> In such cases you either find an already existing report in the upstream bugtracker and add it to the report, or you create a new report in the upstream bug tracker and add that one.
<txwikinger> Here are the instructions how to do this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#head-ab0eb9d7731fa877b5fc866eedc4c312dab50ee7
<txwikinger> Basically you choose the upstream project (KDE in this case) an add the url to the particular bug in their tracker.
<txwikinger> launchpad will then update periodically the state of the report in the upstream tracker.
<txwikinger> Actually this part takes a lot of my time when I am triage
<txwikinger> As faster we get reports to the proper places, as faster we get fixes back through our upstream packages
<txwikinger> Ok... I am breezing here a little fast through some of the steps
<txwikinger> The urls are supposed to give you references to look at when you get stuck while triaging
<dwidmann> that's probably because you aren't being bogged down by dozens of questions ... for better or for worse
<txwikinger> hehe
<txwikinger> Well.. if you have a question, ask
<dwidmann> Looks pretty straightforward to me ... but .... where did everybody else go ...
<katastrophe> nice, i can only emphasize how much you can help the community with triaging (to all) :p
<txwikinger> Or feel free to ask someone while you triage
<txwikinger> One of the really helpful things are:
<txwikinger> ==== 6) Standard Responses ====
<txwikinger> One thing that helps a lot, especially to maintain a polite and collaborative atmosphere are standard responses that can be adjusted to the particular situation.
<txwikinger> Here are lots of such responses for various situations: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<txwikinger> In particular I would like to raise the attention for this one:
<txwikinger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-6ee6466fdaac8c81274185f0316afd794d2ee0b6
<txwikinger> This can be used when the reporter does not responds (usually within a month) to the requests for more information and the existing information does not help to reproduce the problem.
<txwikinger> Another issue we often see is the following
<txwikinger> Look ast bug #240261
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240261 in ubuntu "Synapse Monitor - no drivers??" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240261
<txwikinger> Is this really a bug?
<katastrophe> hehe, not really
<Sundance> Okay, gotta go. Thank you all, thank you txwikinger and thank you Riddell. :)
<txwikinger> katastrophe: Yes.. I think this is rather a
<txwikinger> ==== 7) Support Requests ====
<txwikinger> Sometimes bug reports turn out to be really support requests.
<txwikinger> Reporters should be gently nudged to the support tracker in launchpad.
<txwikinger> It is certainly beneficial if inexperienced users are guided by the people that help to support them to filter out all the issues that are not really bugs.
<txwikinger> It is very easy to create a bug report linked to an existing question if it turns out to be such.
<txwikinger> In order to convert the report to a question, there is a link in the left margin of the report page
<txwikinger> "Convert to question"
<txwikinger> The Standard reposes above have a text that can be put into the field
<txwikinger> responses
<txwikinger> The questions can all be found at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<txwikinger> Ok.. this is all the issues I want to go through about how to deal with the reports during the triage process
<txwikinger> Now some fun things:
<txwikinger> ==== 8) Bug Days ====
<txwikinger> We have currently, I believe, weekly bug days where there is special focus on a particular class of bugs. Information can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<txwikinger> I believe on Tuesday there will be OpenOffice reports that are particularily looked at
<txwikinger> We often have also in parallel specific KDE/Kubuntu packages that we focus on
<txwikinger> It is always lots of fun to work together on those lists and see them getting finished
<txwikinger> Questions can always be asks on ==== 9) The IRC channel: #ubuntu-bugs ====
<Riddell> hug days!
<txwikinger> Dholbach has also started a nice motivational tool to do a little bit every day
<txwikinger> ==== 10) Five-a-day Teams ====
<katastrophe> oh do you have a link?
<txwikinger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<katastrophe> k :)
<txwikinger> Here are the stats for it http://daniel.holba.ch/5-a-day-stats/
<txwikinger> The idea is, to try to do a couple of bugs every day which over time gets a lot done
<txwikinger> ok.. coming to the end:
<txwikinger> ==== 11) Wrap up ====
<txwikinger> lways remember that we are working here in a team.
<txwikinger> Always remember that we are working here in a team.
<katastrophe> nice, we only have the the stats of the kde bugtracker
<txwikinger> Therefore, we help each other. It is always good to ask questions if you are not sure how to proceed.
<txwikinger> Even for the most seasoned people it can be in tricky cases very helpful to have a second opinion.
<txwikinger> So if your are not sure about something ask somebody.
<txwikinger> I am often around on the IRC channels as txwikinger or txwikinger2
<txwikinger> Feel free to see me if I can help you.
<txwikinger> Here some more links with lots of helpful information:
<txwikinger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<txwikinger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<txwikinger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<txwikinger> In particular for Kubuntu and KDE:
<txwikinger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<txwikinger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebuggingKDE
<txwikinger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs
 * nosrednaekim clpas for txwikinger
<nosrednaekim> and claps as well
<Riddell> all done?
<txwikinger> I hope you will all enjoy bug triage in the future
<txwikinger> It is a lot of fun !!!!!
<Riddell> lots of beasties to squish!
<katastrophe> one thing to add: if you have some kde specific stuff, there is also #kde-bugs and youre welcome :)
<txwikinger> Riddell: yes.. if there aren't any questions
<Riddell> thanks for coming all
<Riddell> sorry about the netsplits
<Riddell> we'll get logs up soon
<seele> Q&A now?
<Riddell> if there are any questions we're happy to take them
<Riddell> dwidmann: if you want to do that techbase tutorial, grab a page on the wiki under http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials#Python
<Riddell> and let me know when there's something to review
<dwidmann> Riddell: will do
<dwidmann> should be later tonight
<Riddell> Please give feedback at the bottom of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<Riddell> if the contents was ok, or how well the timing worked
<dwidmann> I'm going to go take a shower and get some mountain dew, then come back and start wittling away at it :)
<Riddell> Intrepid is an exciting cycle since it's the start of the two year LTS cycle we get to do interesting things... like move to KDE 4
<katastrophe> seele: can you say something about the progress of the kde4 hig?
<seele> katastrophe: sure
<seele> Ellen Reitmayr and myself are working on the HIG htis summer
<m4v> Riddell: about the packaging, debuild fails because it can't sign the packages, I need to create my own gpg key?
<seele> we also have 2 interns for the Season of Usabiity working on it
<katastrophe> ah this is cool :)
<seele> currently we have a long list of questions and requests we've gathered from developers that we are working on documenting
<Riddell> m4v: that's a good sign, it means it has completed all the important bits!
<seele> and we hope to have a collection of examples (patterns) to go along with the list of guidelines for widgets
<Riddell> m4v: when you become a motu you'll need a gpg key to sign packages for upload, and you'll need one to upload to revu
<seele> right now it is in between a wiki on openusability and transitioning to kde techbase
<seele> katastrophe: so hopefully by the end of the summer we will have lots of materials for developers to use
<katastrophe> cool, i would love to see that, hopefully the developers will stick to the guide :)
<seele> katastrophe: i think they will once it is done, we get questions and requests all the time
<m4v> ..
<seele> the problem is we have two very busy people doing a very long and painful job.  writing guidelines is not very fun no matter how important
<seele> we hope the interns help with that
<Riddell> m4v: I can't find the wiki page that describes how to create one, but it'll be somewhere under MOTU on the wiki
<katastrophe> really nice, perhaps kde could be the "most consistent platform" in some far future :p
<katastrophe> yeah i can understand
<seele> katastrophe: i think that will happen more as kde3 apps get transitioned out of kde4
<m4v> I'm creating one, sorry, the last ".." comment was cause I thought I was on my terminal :p
<seele> even though they look the same, there may be UI rules that have changes which will make them different
<katastrophe> yes
<Riddell> ah hah https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<dwidmann> Riddell: kind of an ot question, but do you know if/when/how soon/etc dual head might be playing nice with kde 4(.1)?
<dwidmann> (vague is fine too)
<Riddell> dwidmann: I don't know I'm afraid, you'd need to ask the plasma developers
<Riddell> m4v: for getting a revu account see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<dwidmann> Riddell: okay, was just asking ... it's hindering my ability to run it/ report bugs :(
<katastrophe> seele: hm and another one :p what do you think about options? how much should be available in a program? can it be too much?
<katastrophe> or does it depend on the targeted users
<seele> katastrophe: it always depends on the application, the tasks, and the target users
<katastrophe> ok
<seele> like i said earlier, expert systems need to cater to experts.. which means they will probably have tons of options
<seele> but if something simple also needs or supports high configuration, then you might have tons of options for that too
<nosrednaekim> like Eric :P
<seele> take instant messaging for example
<seele> you could stay simple and provide only one look and feel for your chat window
<seele> but even non-expert users like to configure fun stuff like colors and themes
<nosrednaekim> and only one sze for the input box *ahem*
<katastrophe> yeah  its because i always liked miranda, if you know the client because its so configurable
<seele> and if it is done right, you might be able to provide tons of themeing options that arent too hard to use
<katastrophe> ah ok
<seele> having a ton of options does not mean there is unneeded complexity
<JontheEchidna> Just make the options non-intrusive?
<katastrophe> yeah, i thought about that, good to hear :)
<seele> well.. again, non-intrusive for certain kinds of options
<seele> understanding work flows and what experience your target users have will help shape a lot of the UI
<seele> if your users are used to web applications that use a specific pattern for choosing a color.. you might be able to support tons of color options if you go with a design they already know
<seele> or if users only want to choose from a palette of 30 colors.. dont give them the gradient selector or ask them to enter hex colors
<seele> if you can configure every single widget, previews help them keep track of their work
<seele> stuff like that
<katastrophe> ok
<seele> any time you have a ton of widgets on the screen youre at risk for complexity
<seele> there is just so much to take in and understand
<seele> your job as a designer or developer is to create a presentation they can make sense of
<seele> so they can focus on small parts of the problem to solve instead of taking in the problem all at once
<seele> we do this by creating tabs with specific option categories or hiding advanced options behind advanced buttons and new dialogs
<seele> and so on
<katastrophe> ah ok
<katastrophe> btw i had a look at kgrubeditor, its really nice :)
<seele> i'm not saying that you can never have too many options, it is all a balance between the users you focus on
<katastrophe> ok :)
<seele> if 5% of your users want 10 options but 95% of your users wont use it, it probably wont be worth screwing with the 95% of users to add those options in
<seele> (this is why we didnt get through as much as i wanted today.. i talk and talk and talk..)
<seele> yeah, kgrubeditor is shaping up nicely
<seele> but we have a huge problem with automagic
<seele> i'm not sure how to solve it yet
<katastrophe> no problem, perhaps you could give an advanced talk later :p
<seele> we dont want to break it, but that means that you cant reorder half the menu
<katastrophe> hm will kgrubeditor be available as system settings module? would be awesome
<seele> if you can't reorder half the menu, how do you present the non-reorderable options from the orderable options?
<seele> very complicated, it makes my head hurt
<seele> yes, one of the requirements was that it could be turned in to a module
<katastrophe> nice
<seele> so standalone and integrated
<dwidmann> oh yay .... T_T ....... Fair Access Policy Threshold Exceeded: YES
<katastrophe> ah i think i heard a podcast with ellen
<katastrophe> chaosradio express, number 64
<seele> yeah
<katastrophe> was really cool
<seele> she's in berlin and involved in the berlin UPA and gives talks a few times a year
<katastrophe> hm and what do you think about tooltips and help systems such as the kde helpcenter?
 * dwidmann votes for "good, when they're there"
<Riddell> night all
<nosrednaekim> night Riddell
<nosrednaekim> good job fillin in for me :P
<Riddell> thanks seele, Nightrose, txwikinger
<Nightrose> :) thanks to you too
<Nightrose> sleep well
<txwikinger> thanks Riddell
<yuriy> Q&A over?
<dwidmann> starting to look that way yuriy
 * dwidmann heads off for a shower
<yuriy> ah, how did tutorials day go?
<Nightrose> very well I'd say
 * Nightrose is off to bed
<Nightrose> good night folks :)
<Jucato> how did the tutorials day go?
<Jucato> goodnight night rose
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> good night night rose
<Jucato> hm.. nvm
<Nightrose> ;-)
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: went OK I think
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: btw what happened to your reply in the kubuntu-devel ML? it was like it was limited to 10-15 characters per line (in KMail)
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: my signature?
<Jucato> you're whole post. maybe it's just KMail...
<nosrednaekim> I thought I turned that off...
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: ah it was indeed only kmail... but you still have that sig that tries to spell your nick... maybe that caused it to bork in kmail?
<nosrednaekim> well... I send it as HTML
 * nosrednaekim ducks
<Jucato> :P
<vorian> awww man
<vorian> missed it
<Jucato> nixternal: boo!
<Jucato> nixternal: Something for you :P http://jucato.org/stuff/Pater.jpg
<daskreEEch> Ah
<daskreEEch> pater
<Jucato> Latin
<daskreEEch> Duh :)
<daskreEEch> I read peter :)
<daskreEEch> Faith of a mustard seed (ha ha)
<nixternal> that's pretty cool Jucato :) thanks!
<Jucato> nixternal: what's the latest KDE 4 version in the PPA? and does it install on Intrepid?
<jjesse> 4.1 beta is in the ppa
<Jucato> ok :)
<Jucato> jjesse: btw, what's our doc project (other than adept please :P) for Intrepid?
<daskreEEch> Adept. Thank you
<daskreEEch> :-)
 * daskreEEch votes Plasma
<jjesse> Jucato: don't know i think kde docs
<jjesse> not quite sure need to start working again :P
<Jucato> ah so no idea on the Kubuntu end of things yet?
<jjesse> correct
<Jucato> ok :)
<jjesse> watching a discovery channel thing on nasa and flying in space.... if they could do that in 1960 technology why aren't we further in space these days?
<Jucato> $$$
<daskreEEch> No one cares about space anymore
<jjesse> ak bed time talk to you all later
<Jucato> bye jjesse
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i am now.  what's up?
<daskreEEch> Hobbsee: ^_^
<Hobbsee> daskreEEch!
 * daskreEEch adorns Hobbsee with flowers
<Jucato> Hobbseedobbsee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> how'd the sessions go?
 * Jucato was sleeping soundlyh
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> so was i
<Jucato> no fair! you were supposed to be awake by that time
<daskreEEch> Is it up somewhere?
<Hobbsee> on !logs, yes
<daskreEEch> ok I never recall if they log dev chans
<daskreEEch> I suppose they must cause I had this one person in #kubuntu who kept pulilng up things I had said and pasting them in the chan
<Hobbsee> ...yya
<daskreEEch> Does it make sense to have a plugin structure for a plugin ?
<LucidFox> Do new KDE4 applications still go to /usr/lib/kde4?
<dwidmann> LucidFox: define new?
<LucidFox> Added after the new kdelibs were uploaded to intrepid
<LucidFox> I'm currently fixing a build failure in kplayer, which was added in intrepid, and I was wondering whether it should go to /usr or /usr/lib/kde4
<dwidmann> LucidFox: hmm, not sure, it looks like kde4 is replacing kde3 in intrepid, so I would assume you'd want it to go to /usr ..... look for an example??
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: morning
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: morning
<eagles0513875> Riddell: how did the pkging seminar go yesterday
<eagles0513875> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi
<Nightrose> morning
<eagles0513875> morning
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: hows u
<eagles0513875> *you
<Nightrose> sleepy
<\sh> apachelogger: did you fixed pykde4 in ppa?
<txwikinger> morning
<darius12> it is my understanding that in order to implement plasmoids in python you need 2 things;
<darius12> 1) Kross python which is a library that allows embedding the python interpreter in the plasma application
<darius12> 2) wrappers for the plasma api (should be provided by pykde4)
<darius12> the first part looks like it is there but the second doesn't
<darius12> exist yet ?
<\sh> whoever uploaded python-kde4 to ppa..broke it
<\sh>  pykdeuic4 doesn't exist anymore in python-kde4-dev
<\sh> fixing it now
<\sh> bah
<\sh> apachelogger: pingeling
<apachelogger> \sh: plong
<\sh> apachelogger: can you do the following for pykde4 in kdebindings?
<\sh> apachelogger: install symlink from /usr/share/kde4/apps/pykde4/pykdeuic4.py /usr/bin/pykdeuic4 <- make the first one 755 too
<apachelogger> \sh: sure
<apachelogger> according to stdin there is some more stuff broken
 * apachelogger dives in
<\sh> apachelogger: and install symlink from /usr/share/kde4/apps/pykde4/kde4.py /usr/lib/python{2.4,2.5}/site-packages/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/ make it 755 too
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: the problem self-resolved :)
<\sh> apachelogger: push it into python-kde4-dev ...:)
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: hey
<\sh> apachelogger: they are the ui compiler for pykde4
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: oh good!
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: sorry - dealing with massive traffic on my website right now
<apachelogger> \sh: as if one needs that stuff :P
<Nightrose> need to redirect some things to other servers
<\sh> apachelogger: dang
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: do you offer any free hosting
<Nightrose> no
<\sh> apachelogger: or you move them into python-kde4-tools package or something like that...and recommend them in python-kde4 ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: I think the stuff is just missing from the package
<apachelogger> I didn't have time to run list-missing
<eagles0513875> off to an interview ill be back later
<\sh> apachelogger: no it's installed already :)
<\sh> apachelogger: but not in the correct places
<apachelogger> \sh: well, having the uic not in bin seems rather stupid to me
<\sh> apachelogger: yes...but sime installed them in the $DATA dir whysoever..reading the CMakeLists.txt
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> oh well
<\sh> apachelogger: therefore they are in the shared/kde4/apps dir...(which is wrong by default ;))
<\sh> apachelogger: actually you symlink them to the right position, or just remove them and install them from $SOURCETREE/tools/ to the correct locations :)
 * apachelogger runs the >1h build for bindings
<apachelogger> we will see
<\sh> apachelogger: thx...I would have done it myself..but I'm busy at work and with leonov...
 * apachelogger likes the new animations in the trunk splashscreen
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> there are now java kross bindings
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Back to merging! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Teams
<nixternal> good mornin'
<Riddell> nixternal: did you win at golf?
<nixternal> oh no, I got badly whooped
<jussi01> eh-heh! :P
<Nightrose> heya nixternal ;-)
 * apachelogger made Nightrose steal nixternal's talk *giggles*
<Nightrose> :P
 * Nightrose writes angry mail to website hoster  *grummel*
<nixternal> hehe, thanks Nightrose
<Nightrose> you're welcome - was not to difficult to adept your last talk
<nixternal> groovy
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: back
<eagles0513875> nixternal: got a question for you
<nixternal> eagles0513875: what's up?
<eagles0513875> nixternal: there used to be a wiki pg that had a list of stuff that one needs to have on their machine for bug fixing
<eagles0513875> do you know what the link is by any chance
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff
<Nightrose> as I told you yesterday
<\sh> apachelogger: since the pykde4 update..my qtdesigner doesn't show any menu texts anymore ;)
<\sh> apachelogger: but all kde4 python apps are showing it now ;)
<\sh> apachelogger: and changing back to something else then oxygen it works ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: rubykde4 works :P
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: everything ok on your site
<\sh> apachelogger: give me a fixed pykde4 version ;)
<\sh> apachelogger: what was the channel of OBS?
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> \sh: #opensuse-buildservice
<\sh> apachelogger: thank you :)
<apachelogger> yw
<\sh> apachelogger: btw...kdebindings/pykde4 ...fixed? ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: no
<apachelogger> I am fighting with new files
<chfwiggum> hi everyone
<Riddell> hi chfwiggum
<Xand3r> hi i have packaged screenie, can some one review it? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=screenie-qt
<Riddell> Xand3r: looks like you have a comment already
<Xand3r> one right, but maybe there is more, than i fix everything at one time
<ScottK> Xand3r: Generally MOTU won't review a package with outstanding comments.
<Xand3r> kk
<ScottK> How did the Kubuntu tutorial day go?
<Artemis_Fowl> :(
 * Artemis_Fowl missed it
<Artemis_Fowl> too late hours....
<Artemis_Fowl> there were some sessions I would like to watch
<Riddell> there's logs
<Artemis_Fowl> y
<Nightrose> Riddell: will there be other logs than the one in !logs? cause I'll be blogging sometime today and could mention them
<Riddell> Nightrose: yes see KubuntuTutorialsDay
<Nightrose> alright
<apachelogger> hm
<jussi01> Are there any packagers here interested in packaging a library for me?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ^
<Nightrose> jussi01: he was looking for new packaging to teach someone
<jussi01> hehe
<apachelogger> jussi01: what lib are we talking about?
<jussi01> apachelogger: http://breakfastquay.com/rubberband/
<apachelogger> I am not sure my current padawans are at that level yet
<apachelogger> Xand3r: do you wanna give it a shot?
<Xand3r> what??
<smarter> hey there
<apachelogger> Xand3r: http://breakfastquay.com/rubberband/
<apachelogger> hey smarter
<apachelogger> maybe smarter wants to try packaging it ;-)
<smarter> hey apachelogger
<jussi01> apachelogger: its needed because we want to update sooperlooper
 * smarter looks
<apachelogger> Xand3r: basically like screenie, but you would hav eto split the files into various binary packages
<apachelogger> *have to
<Xand3r> urg
<apachelogger> jussi01: either way, please file a needs-packaging bug
<jussi01> apachelogger: was just doing that ;)
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> jussi01: I am not sure we can package that all right now
<jussi01> apachelogger: for what reason?
<apachelogger> vamp-sdk is not packaged
<apachelogger> at last I can't find any trace of it
<jussi01> oh, doh!
<apachelogger> vamp looks rather easy though
<apachelogger> jussi01: please file a needs-packging for it as well http://www.vamp-plugins.org/develop.html
<jussi01> apachelogger: sure
<apachelogger> Xand3r, smarter: who is going to package which software? :P
<Xand3r> wich is the easyer one?
<apachelogger> both pretty equal
<smarter> I'll let Xand3r choose ;)
<jussi01> bug 240416
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240416 in ubuntu "Please Package the rubber Band library" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240416
<Xand3r> i take the first one, http://breakfastquay.com/rubberband/
<smarter> then I need to package the other one first
<jussi01> apachelogger:  bug 186284 already exists
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186284 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] vamp-plugin-sdk" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186284
<jussi01> :)
<smarter> oh, the package already exist in Debian
<smarter> http://packages.debian.org/sid/vamp-plugin-sdk
<jussi01> yay :)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> smarter: lucky you :D
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vamp-plugin-sdk
<smarter> :P
<jussi01> :D
<apachelogger> Xand3r: I hope you got your pbuilder setup ready :)
<Jucato> seele: congrats!!! ^_^
 * smarter tries to fix vamp-sdk FTBFS
<apachelogger> smarter: you better suceed on that, otherweise Xand3r get bored :P
 * jussi01 hugs smarter
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> on hardy it compiles
<apachelogger> :S
<smarter> it's due to intrepid new compiler flags
<seele> Jucato: thanks :)
<smarter> I'm adding the missing includes
<apachelogger> stupid compiler flags
<smarter> apachelogger: the fix should be available in Debian in two days
 * apachelogger hands smarter a cookie
<smarter> It's a gcc 4.3 "feature", Xand3r will have to wait till the package is imported in Ubuntu ;)
<Xand3r> what?
<Xand3r> ooooh
<Xand3r> ^^
<apachelogger> Xand3r: please assign bug 240416 to youself
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240416 in ubuntu "Please Package the rubber Band library" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240416
<Xand3r> apachelogger: kk
<jussi01> Wow, you guys are fast! thanks again :D
<jussi01> apachelogger: Xand3ryou will get it into debian first?
<apachelogger> jussi01: now you know why I want a packagers force :)
<apachelogger> jussi01: no
<jussi01> apachelogger: ok. but it will go to debian? or?
<jussi01> apachelogger: reason I ask is I want to get the sooper looper debian maintainer to update it once rubberband gets in
<apachelogger> jussi01: update what?
<apachelogger> sooper looper?
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> it depends on rubberband
<apachelogger> well
<jussi01> the new version
<apachelogger> if someone cares for the debian upload
<jussi01> apachelogger: if thats not possible, Ill just update sooperlooper myself here in ubuntu
<apachelogger> jussi01: you just need someone to upload it to ubuntu
<apachelogger> err
<apachelogger> debian
<jussi01> apachelogger: ahh, ok. Ill see if I can find a dd for thast
<jussi01> heya persia
<persia> Hi jussi01
<persia> Xand3r: You're seeking to get the rubberband library into Debian?
<jussi01> apachelogger: ^^
<Xand3r> persia: no ubuntu
<persia> Ah.  That's easier then :)
<persia> You've already prepared the package, or still working on it?
<apachelogger> persia: not even started, vamp-plugin-sdk needs to sync from debian first
<Xand3r> i have to wait for smarter
<jussi01> persia:  I wanted to have it in debian so the sooperlooper maintainer would update sooperlooper for us
<persia> OK.  I understand.
<jussi01> persia: smarter is fixing a ftbfs in one of the deps
<persia> For targeting Ubuntu, the REVU process tends to work OK.
<persia> For Debian, you'll want to follow a slightly different process.
<persia> Is there already an ITP?
<smarter> jussi01: I'm not the one who fixed it ;)
<jussi01> persia: I havent yet looked
<jussi01> smarter: oh :D
<jussi01> oops
<persia> jussi01: That'd be the first step.  Check for an RFP or ITP bug against wnpp in the BTS.
<jussi01> persia: you going to have to remind me of all those acronyms again, as I havent touched this stuff for ages
<persia> jussi01: Request for Packaging, Intent to Package, Work Needing and Prospective Packages, Bug Tracking System.
<jussi01> persia: ok, thank you ;) WHere would I look for these things?
<persia> jussi01: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?which=pkg&data=wnpp&archive=no&version=&dist=unstable
<jussi01> persia: oooh, it has an itp :) http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=457480
<ubottu> Debian bug 457480 in wnpp "ITP: rubberband -- An audio time-stretching and pitch-shifting library and utility program" [Wishlist,Open]
<persia> jussi01: Looks like it will be in soon then: no need for anyone to do anything.  Free has already poked SZÉKELYI about it.  Should be uploaded in a few days.
<jussi01> persia: fantastic - so that means Xand3r can relax?
<Xand3r> ^^
* kekekekse changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Back to merging! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Teams0r
<persia> Follow the ITP.  If it doesn't get uploaded in a week or two, you might want to poke the bug again (if nobody else does).
<mvo> what package has dcopidl nowdays with kde4
<mvo> ?
<yuriy> mvo: don't know what it is, but sinse it has "dcop" in it, I would guess none
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Back to merging! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Teams
<genii> Hi. For openpgp on launchpad, on the --send-key step, does it want then the 40 digit one or the pubkey?
<Riddell> genii: you should be able to use your e-mail address
<stdin> genii: the one you get from "gpg --fingerprint <key-id>"
<stdin> genii: ahh, no, I'm wrong :p
<stdin> genii: it's just the public key eg: CFE36519
<genii> stdin: OK. And when it whines about keyserver use keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<stdin> genii: yeah I use keyserver.ubuntu.com, but any keyserver will do, they all sync from each other
<genii> OK
<genii> Gah. on the --fingerprint step it's whining now about no public key found
<dwidmann> erm, umm, yay -- http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d491dca7e
<stdin> the dl module should come with python
<stdin> $ python -c "import dl; print dl"
<stdin> <module 'dl' from '/usr/lib/python2.5/lib-dynload/dl.so'>
<stdin> python2.5: /usr/lib/python2.5/lib-dynload/dl.so
<dwidmann> same import error with that one liner
<dwidmann> any ideas stdin?
<stdin> reinstall python2.5 maybe
<stdin> no clue about why it's happening
<stdin> first check /usr/lib/python2.5/lib-dynload/dl.so exists
<dwidmann> stdin: while I'm reinstalling and checking, can you do a quick dpkg -S on that file
<Riddell> dwidmann: are you in intrepid?
<stdin> dwidmann: did, see the line after "<module"
<dwidmann> uggh, seeing as I'm fap'd, this may take a long while.
<dwidmann> Hardy
<Riddell> dwidmann: dpkg -S says it's from python2.5
<dwidmann> That's fun.
<genii> stdin: OK, got it sorted out now
<dwidmann> Riddell: stdin: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d894a090
<stdin> dwidmann: do you have python2.4?
<dwidmann> stdin: no, I don't
<dwidmann> (I'm lagging really bad right now ... I don't even know how I'm still connected ... I hate Hughesnet)
<stdin> dwidmann: what does 'python --version' show?
<dwidmann> python 2.5.2
<stdin> something odd has happened then, you have python but no python package installed :/
<dwidmann> stdin: python is installed and working, with the exception of that module.
<stdin> not according to the dpkg --list command
<dwidmann> stdin: that's because I'm messing with it at the moment :)
<stdin> did you see if /usr/lib/python2.5/lib-dynload/dl.so exists?
<dwidmann> forgot that when I did that I was in the middle of sudo apt-get install --reinstall python2.5
<dwidmann> the dir exists, and has lots of files, but not that one
<stdin> strange
 * dwidmann gets an idea
<dwidmann> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d7a60082a
<dwidmann> that is dpkg -L python2.5
<Riddell> >dpkg -L python2.5 | grep dl.so
<Riddell> /usr/lib/python2.5/lib-dynload/dl.so
<Riddell> version 2.5.2-2ubuntu5
<Riddell> are you on an obscure architecture?
<stdin> dwidmann: http://stdin.pastebin.com/d5ab7e66
<dwidmann> hmmmm, 2.5.2-2ubuntu4 here
<dwidmann> obscure? No, unless you're going to say x86_64 is obscure ...
<Riddell> mm, logging into my amd64 it does indeed lack dl
<dwidmann> lack of dl = no pykde :(
<\sh> Riddell: intrepid?
<Riddell> \sh: hardy
<\sh> hmmm?
<\sh> Riddell: yes no dl.so
<\sh> but pykde just working ;)
<Riddell> pykde works fine
<\sh> dwidmann: why do you say no dl.so no pykde?
<dwidmann> okay, here's what I meant to say, from PyKDE4.kdecore import * wants it
<\sh> dwidmann: one component wants it...we have to find out which component...but right, missing dl.so from py2.5 on amd64 is a bug
<stdin> 'from PyKDE4 import *' import dl and sys
<stdin> imports*
<dwidmann> /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyKDE4/__init__.py is where it's mentioned
<\sh> strange
<dwidmann> I think.
<apachelogger> \sh: uploading kde4bindings
<\sh> apachelogger: go dude
 * stdin has noticed /usr/share/pyshared/PyKDE4/ also disappeared
<SynthroidMan> http://synthroid.co.uk/
<apachelogger> stdin: beta1 is pretty b0rked
<stdin> more fun that way :)
<stdin> ^ did we just get spammed?
<apachelogger> kdebindings ain't fun at all :S
<apachelogger> stdin: we did
<stdin> wow, we must be getting popular :P
<apachelogger> hm, that drug looks like a drug
<apachelogger> \sh: did you revu screenie yet?
<\sh> is it good?
<\sh> apachelogger: I'll do it just now...let me eat something first
<apachelogger> fair enough
<\sh> hmm...
<\sh> give me the revu link again, pls :)
<\sh> apachelogger: http://leonov.tv/content/latest-draft-logo-version-2 it's getting better :)
<apachelogger> \sh: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=screenie-qt
<apachelogger> \sh: I say - hrrrhrrrr
<apachelogger> \sh: I wonder how a small version would look like though
<\sh> apachelogger: it will be svg ... so we can scale up or down ;)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that draft
<apachelogger> looks like shit at 16x16
<apachelogger> tbh
<\sh> hehe
<\sh> apachelogger: btw...is it now GPL v2 or GPL v3?
<apachelogger> \sh: v2
<apachelogger> dunno why upstream included a gpl3 copy
<\sh> apachelogger: so the debian/copyright is wrong
<apachelogger> it is?
<\sh> the link to GPL points to GPL-3
<apachelogger> \sh: it's gpl2+
<apachelogger> so gpl-3 is as valid
<\sh> apachelogger: at my option when I fork the code
<\sh> apachelogger: in my opinion debian/copyright just tells the actualy license of upstream, which means two
<\sh> two+ but yeah
<apachelogger> matter of interpretation IMO
<\sh> right
<apachelogger> Xand3r: go fix it
<\sh> apachelogger: do we need to list get-orig-source deps as well in control? ;)
<\sh> ok..it'salso interpretation ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: why would we list it in control?
<\sh> make debian/rules get-orig-source without git failes
<apachelogger> yeah, I thought about that
<apachelogger> but IMO it only slows down building
<apachelogger> and whoever wants to update the tarball will hopefully know how to install git ;-)
 * apachelogger just notices that he didn't finish revuing either
<Xand3r> what i have to fix?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: debian/copyright provides an URL to GPL (which currently links to GPL-3), \sh wants the URL to be for GPL-2
<Xand3r> ^^
<Xand3r> ok i will fix it
<\sh> Xand3r: but afterall...advocated
<\sh> Xand3r: well done little one :)
<Xand3r> ^^
<apachelogger> \sh: I think Xand3r still has some changes
<apachelogger> something in debian/rules wasn't right
<Xand3r> changes?
 * apachelogger opens his notes
<\sh> oh...
<\sh> damn.
<\sh> didn't testbuild it ;)
<apachelogger> I did
<\sh> removed
<\sh> ;)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: did you add DEB_UPSTREAM_VERSION to the debian/rules?
 * \sh is more frightened about missing dl.so 
<apachelogger> poor dl.so
<apachelogger> oh
<\sh> apachelogger: pykde4 doesn't work for more people
<apachelogger> I have to leave in some minutes
<apachelogger> \sh: as I said
<apachelogger> it's b0rked
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i think so
<\sh> apachelogger: it's da python
<apachelogger> Xand3r: well, check :P
<apachelogger> then upload
<Xand3r> but i will check it to
<\sh> where's doko when someone needs him ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: btw, should you get bored, monkeystudio also needs revuing ;-)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: qutIM is now on REVU
<Xand3r> now i check screenie
<\sh> apachelogger: do you remember...tonight we kick your folks from the field ;) so in around 15-25 mins I'm gone into the local pub and watch your folks going down ,->
<Xand3r> ^^
<apachelogger> I should leave as well
 * apachelogger has a rendez-vous
<apachelogger> Xand3r: the source package isn't named like that, is it?
<Xand3r> ?
<apachelogger> upper case IM
<Xand3r> no
<apachelogger> ok :)
<Xand3r> but the binary
<apachelogger> not ok
<apachelogger> Xand3r: change and reupload
<Xand3r> shit
<apachelogger> Xand3r: everything should be lower case
 * apachelogger has to leave
<apachelogger> laters
<Xand3r> first i fix screenie
<Xand3r> cya apachelogger
<Xand3r> have fun
<Xand3r> \sh: i have to change /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL to usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2 ??
<\sh> Xand3r: yes
<Xand3r> kk
<Riddell> seele: you're getting married!
<nixternal> ooh?
<nixternal> congrats seele! \o/
<\sh> Riddell: I'll file a bug against py2.5
<Riddell> \sh: I would check with doko first if it is a bug
<\sh> Riddell: regarding ruby which has dl.so ;)
<nixternal> hrmm, anyone know if I can set kickstart to utilize UTC even though UTC isn't a time zone?
<\sh> Riddell: finally, better one bugreport too many ... and I wonder why pykde4 needs it
<\sh> remind me tomorrow when I sit on a i386 machine
<\sh> DAMN
 * \sh has the fix 
<\sh> stdin, dwidmann: http://www.mail-archive.com/pyqt@riverbankcomputing.com/msg13554.html
 * dwidmann clicks
<|gunni|> Riddell: May i ask you a question about packaging?
<Riddell> |gunni|: sure
<Arby>  Riddell: packages on lichts all updated as requested
<|gunni|> I read the tutorialsday log, and tried to build my own package. I used mythtv-backend, so apt-get source mythtvbackend, and debuild seem to work (only it complyins about key, but .deb get build)
<|gunni|> But trying to build the sourcepackage with debuild -S -sa gives http://pastebin.org/44014
<Xand3r> \sh: can you look at this one to? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qutim
<Riddell> |gunni|: it's a bug in the packaging, I expect  rm programs/firewire_tester/firewire_tester.c   would fix it
<|gunni|> So its only related to source package building, and usual building works?
 * Arby picks something else from extragear
<\sh> Riddell: what was the magic to apply a quilt patch only for a single arch?
<Riddell> |gunni|: yes.  somewhere in the building process it creates a symlink that doesn't get removed in the clean process and that upsets the packaging tools
<dwidmann> \sh: thank you very much, that fix does the trick.
<\sh> dwidmann: yepp..
<|gunni|> k i will try that. One question mor: Does that private key message has any effect?
<stdin> \sh: doesn't break on x86, so it gets my vote :)
<Riddell> |gunni|: no, it just means it isn't gpg signed but that's only a problem if you're uploading it somewhere
<\sh> stdin: it's not for x86 :)
<\sh> stdin: only for archs which don't support dl.so
<|gunni|> I maybe want to upload to a ppa ... can i get rid of that signing?
<stdin> \sh: yes, but it works on 32bit so we don't have to worry about breaking it to get it working on 64
<|gunni|> Thats why i wanted to do the source package
<\sh> stdin: ok...:)
 * \sh 's pushing new kdebinding packages to ppa
<\sh> stdin: Subject: [PPA kubuntu-members-kde4] Accepted: kde4bindings 4:4.0.80-0ubuntu2~hardy0~ppa3 (source)
<Arby> Riddell: your comment on taking the cdbs files from kde4libs.
<Arby> Riddell does that apply for everything on ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/4.0.80/src/extragear/ ?
<\sh> seele: congrats :) hopefully the ring on your finger looks pretty ;)
<_CrashMaster_> Is this the place to recommend ideas for Kubuntu?
<judith_h> i guess it couldn#t be wrong
<judith_h> :)
<_CrashMaster_> Indeed. Anyway, my suggestion: In the installer, during the bit where it asks for your time zone / city, why not put a drop-down where the user can actually select their specific time zone.
<_CrashMaster_> That way, I don't have to spend 20 minutes trying to click a little dot and praying it's the right timezone
<Riddell> Arby: yes
<genii> OK I'm new to PPA. Is it possible to just add an i386  deb file I've created to it?
<Riddell> genii: no, you can only upload source and it'll compile it for you
<Riddell> _CrashMaster_: there is a dropdown
<_CrashMaster_> I saw a drop down for CITY, but the TIME ZONE box didn't have one. It would auto-populate based on the city selected..
<Riddell> I don't understand, a city represents a timezone
<_CrashMaster_> Riddell: Yes, if you happen to know the particular cities in your timezone, as presented by the installer.
<genii> Riddell: Hmm. OK. I had made pdfedit on my box for instance of 0.4.1 for Hardy since it seemed not yet to exist.
<_CrashMaster_> What I'm recommending is that I simply be able to select "CST' or "GMT-5" without having to identify another city in that timezone.
<Arby> Riddell for kmldonkey there is this in debian/rules http://paste.ubuntu.com/20703/
<Riddell> Arby: it doesn't look like you've got the current kde.mk still
<Arby> oh, strange
<Riddell> Arby: scrap everything from "#For Kubuntu paths" down
<Arby> thought so
<aos101> Riddell: Can you have a look at bug 199393?  I assume the comment by Daniel Holbach is referring to you looking at it.  I've uploaded a debdiff for Intrepid and I think a SRU for hardy would be appropriate.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 199393 in dolphin "servicemenu for amarok has an invalid menu entry "addAsPodcast"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199393
 * Arby goes to investigate
<Riddell> Arby: http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/cdbs/
<Arby> Riddell thanks
<Arby> commence mass rebuild
<Riddell> aos101: that looks good, we don't need it for intrepid though since that'll switch to KDE 4, can you make the debdiff for hardy-proposed ?
<Riddell> aos101: just the same but hardy-proposed and ubuntu6.1 not ubuntu7 version
<aos101> Riddell: OK, I wasn't sure if the KDE3 version would hang around.  I'll do that debdiff and upload it to the bug report.
<aos101> Riddell: Debdiff uploaded to bug report.  One question - why are ubuntu point versions (like 6.1) used instead of full versions?  Is it just used for small changes to packages?
<Riddell> aos101: that's what we use for stable release updates
<Riddell> aos101: otherwise you end up with a version number that would normally be used in intrepid (although here it doesn't matter since dolphin's version number is changing upstream)
<aos101> Riddell: Ah, Ok.  That makes sense.  Otherwise you'd have to bump the version in the development version, and that would be kind of silly.
<aos101> I'd just seen it done, and never really knew why.
<Riddell> aos101: patch looks great, I've uploaded
<Riddell> aos101: it'll need pitti to approve it, also please add a test case to the bug
<seele> \sh: lol it does, thanks
<aos101> Riddell: Added test case.
<gnomefreak> has kde4 been worked out in Intrepid yet?
<gnomefreak> if not what can i do to help it along?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: you could package guidance-power-manager if you know how to package python
<gnomefreak> no havent done python yet other than writing some simple scripts but never packaged a python app :(
<Riddell> Arby: you seem to have renamed dh_sameversiondeps to dh_sameversionSdeps ?
<Arby> oh dammit
<Arby> I thought I fixed that
<Arby> Riddell which package
<Arby> ?
<Riddell> Arby: the kcoloredit I took from lichts about 15 minutes ago
<Riddell> maybe you fixed it in the mean time
 * gnomefreak makes note to learn packaging python on my to-do-list so maybe in future i would be more yhelpful
<Arby> right I'll fix it
<Arby> Riddell no not that one
<Arby> Riddell I think I fixed the others
<Arby> let me know if not
<Arby> Riddell fixed kcoloredit
<Arby> Riddell Is kopete-cryptography new I can't find it on launchpad?
<Arby> according to revu you uploaded it in december
<Riddell> I did?
<Arby> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=1053
<Riddell> Arby: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete-cryptography-kde4 there's an entry for it but no versions, maybe it got rejected
<Arby> so it needs packaging from scratch?
<Riddell> Arby: you can use the packaging from that version in revu
<Riddell> the question is why did it get rejected
<Riddell> can't find any reason in ubuntu-archive
<Riddell> Arby: maybe it just didn't work at the time
<Riddell> update the packaging and try it out
<Arby> ok will do
<Riddell> stdin, apachelogger: either of you remember anything about kopete-cryptography-kde4?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: I revued it, that's about everything I can remember
<stdin> just that you an apachelogger said it was good for upload back when
<apachelogger> Riddell: screenie-qt waiting for you in new :)
<apachelogger> Arby: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kopete-cryptography-kde4
<Arby> apachelogger: yes, I know. but it seems it never got published after that
<Arby> how do I extract the packaging info from the revu version?
<Riddell> download the files, dpkg-source -x *dsc
<apachelogger> Arby: easiest way is to install dget and then run dget on the dsc file
<Riddell> Arby: kcoloredit and kgrab uploaded
<Arby> Riddell thanks
<Riddell> Arby: kiconedit and kio_gopher still to have kde.mk updated?
<Arby> checking
<Arby> rebuilding
<Riddell> Arby: kmldonkey uploaded
<Arby> thnkas
<Arby> *thanks
<Arby> Riddell: kiconedit and kio_gopher should be updated now
<Arby> I hope
<Riddell> Arby: kiconedit still has the old bits
<Arby> ok that's just
<Arby> odd
<Riddell> Arby: ok, problem has occured with kio-gopher
<Riddell> Arby: I spotted an rfc in there and they are non-free
<Riddell> Arby: it needs the .orig.tar.gz rebuilt without that rfc file
<Arby> what is an rfc file?
<Riddell> internet standard
<Riddell> alas, they can't be modified
<Arby> so what do I need to do? extract, delete rfc, compress and rebuild?
<Riddell> Arby: yep
<Riddell> I'll delete it from svn
<Arby> Riddell: kiconedit should be sorted now
<Arby> I'll do kio_gopher next
<Arby> Riddell: kio_gopher rebuilt as well
<Arby> let me know if there are problems
<Arby> that's me for the night
<Riddell> thanks Arby, top work
<Arby> I'll figure out kopete-cryptography and maybe the rest of extragear tomorrow
<Arby> welcome :)
<genii> If I'm getting "No such Launchpad account: {name here}" trying to push some files, what would be the likely cause? Bad ssh key?
<stdin> push to what?
<genii> stdin: To bazaar
<stdin> what url are you pushing to?
<genii> stdin: bzr push sftp://{my name here}@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mystic-scientist/+junk/pdfedit-0.4.1
<genii> Maybe the +junk needs right after the .net/ part
<genii> stdin: I've been messing with this all day as you know ;)
<stdin> try using bzr+ssh://
<genii> OK
<genii> "bzr: ERROR: Unsupported protocol"
<stdin> what version of bzr do you have?
<stdin> "bzr version"
<genii> apt-cache policy: Installed: 1.3.1-1ubuntu0.1                   bzr version: Bazaar (bzr) 1.3.1 (and too much to paste regarding python, etc)
<stdin> hmm, should work then (I think)
<genii> I'm thinking when I pasted in my ssh key something went weird (since it seemed to word-wrap but not certain if thats normal)
<stdin> see if "bzr push lp:~mystic-scientist/+junk/pdfedit-0.4.1" works
<genii> The sftp:/ method seems to try but fail etc
<stdin> if not then something "not good" happened
<genii> stdin: Weird. 1 minute trying lp:
<genii> Bah. "bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()"
 * genii makes more coffee
<genii> Maybe I'll try to add another ssh key
<stdin> bzr+ssh:// seems to be working for me anyway (same bzr version)
<stdin> genii: you did use mystic-scientist as the "{my name here}" part, right?
<genii> stdin: No, my Launchpad name is different than where the files are stored (at least as far as I know)
<stdin> isn't mystic-scientist your LP id?
<genii> No
<stdin> so why are you pushing there?
<genii> stdin: Because thats where my files are :)
<stdin> then who is mystic-scientist?
<stdin> only the owner can push to their +junk
<genii> Hmm. So If I can login to Launchpad under my "Display Name" it won't matter, I need to push under the other one?
<stdin> what do you mean?
<genii> stdin: I login with name Kaulbach
<genii> If I go for example to "Change Account Details" it shows that as my "Display Name" but then shows underneath "Name" as mystic-scientist
<genii> But I don't login as that.
<stdin> Display Name is just what your displayed, it's not your login ID
<stdin> my 'Display Name' is "Terence Simpson", but my ID is tsimpson
<genii> OK. Trying again with sftp and adjustments :)
<genii> Bah.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-17
<genii> stdin: OK, asks for my keyphrase, but then chunks out wanting me to force it to use existing dir or such
 * genii sips his coffee
<genii> OK, so after doing that, the page reflects I've done something but it still appears empty, saying use bzr push lp:~mystic-scientist/+junk/pdfedit-0.4.1     but that results in a weird error on this end
<genii> eg: bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emystic-scientist/%2Bjunk/pdfedit-0.4.1/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<stdin> yeah, lp: seems broken for pushing
<stdin> it'll take a couple mins for the commit to show and the code to appear
<genii> OK
<genii> Guess I'll drink more coffee and wait for propogation
<genii> stdin: Thanks for the help
<stdin> you'll get used to LP one day, scary eh? ;)
<genii> Yes :)
<genii> This all began with wanting a more recent pdfedit than 3.something    :)
<genii> stdin: I must have forgot signing up there sometime in 2005
 * stdin can't remember when he signed up for LP
<stdin> probably in '06 though
<genii> Do I have to commit or so?
<genii> eg: Last modified: 16 minutes ago ... Last Commit: This branch is empty
<stdin> push should have do that, maybe it just takes longer for the initial commit
<genii> How long is normal before you should see a change?
<genii> stdin: I just noticed when I made it I put branch type as Hosted. Should it have been Mirrored instead?
<stdin> no, hosted is right
<genii> Thats what I thought.
<stdin> genii: did you bzr commit before pushing?
<genii> stdin: Yes had to do --unchanged to force it
<genii> Maybe I'll make some minor change and re-commit
<stdin> worth a go
<genii> stdin: OK looks like somethings finally chugging
<genii> Success :)
<stdin> got there in the end :)
<genii> stdin: What I'm wondering about is if I wanted to distribute some deb package, should I just host some falcon repo?
<stdin> you could just use the PPA
<genii> stdin: I haven't been able to get anywhere with it :(
<genii> Maybe I'm just obtuse
<stdin> did you ask in #launchpad about it?
<stdin> or look at https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<nixternal> woo
<nixternal> anyone going to work on the 4.0.82 packages for Hardy?
<genii> Ah didn't even think they had a channel
<vorian> evening :)
<supert0nes[A]> too bad the neon ones can't be converted they are nice!!
<jjesse_> so what would happen if i cahnged my sources.ist to intrepid and distu-upgraded
<jjesse_> besieds learned to type
<Jucato> heh :)
<jjesse> ;0
<Jucato> good evening jjesse
<jjesse> here goes nothing
<jjesse> good morning Jucato
<jjesse> halfway through my update to ibex :)
<jjesse> can't wait to see how this vm responds
<dasKreech> Hi Hobbsee
<dasKreech> Saluit seele
<Hobbsee> hey dasKreech!
<dasKreech> How are you?
<Hobbsee> doing OK
 * Hobbsee has had the fun of composing a mail to the CC>
<dasKreech> I normally compose to the BCC
 * Jucato waves to Hobbsee and dasKreech
 * Jucato also KicKs dasKreech
<dasKreech> Ow!
<dasKreech> What?
<dasKreech> Fine I'll play MMORPGS With you
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<Jucato> hehehe
<Jucato> suddenly I feel that my 1280x1024 monitor is not enough to fit all the plasmoids I want to have :)
<dasKreech> Zoom out. Add a new one :0
<Jucato> that almost *never* works for me
<dasKreech> strange works a lot for me
<Jucato> adding new activities?
<dasKreech> Kopete and Konqueror however haeva 10% chance of hosing the entire machine
<dasKreech> Yeah
<dasKreech> works almost all the time for me
<dasKreech> I think it crashed the first time
<Jucato> dunno. whenever I try to do that my graphics slows like hell... like the mouse is being weighed down by Hobbsee or something
<dasKreech> ooooooh
<dasKreech> that's slow
<dasKreech> what driver?
<Jucato> well.. considering it's an nvidia legacy driver, I shouldn't be surprised :)
<Jucato> (but that doesn't really contradict what I said about it not working for me :P)
<dasKreech> what card?
 * Hobbsee pinches the mouse.
<Jucato> nvidia geforce4 mx 4000
<dasKreech> Oh a Geforce2
<Jucato> 4!! not 2. 4!
<dasKreech> a geforce4 mx is a geforce2 card
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> ok. if you say so :P
<Jucato> whatever it is. it sucks :)
<dasKreech> pretty high end Geforce 2 but still not quite as good a low end Geforce3
<Jucato> this is the first (and hopefully the only) situation that nvidia has let me down
<dasKreech> :-)
<Jucato> situation = Qt/KDE 4
<dasKreech> well a new card shouldn't hurt too much
<dasKreech> (newer)
<Jucato> actually it will
<Jucato> you know why?
<dasKreech> a geforce4 non Mx should be dirt cheap if you can find it
<dasKreech> like .. free
<Jucato> well, only if it's AGP.
<Jucato> PCI-E is out of the question
<dasKreech> Well yeah I don't know if there were Geforce4 PCI-e cards
<Jucato> don't you mean AGP cards? PCI-E's the current "standard" while AGP's almost obsolete
<dasKreech> Yeah and geforce was state of the art like 5 years ago
<dasKreech> they are obsolete now
<Jucato> right. so buying a video card that would work better with Qt/KDE 4 argb stuff requires me to buy a new mobo
<Jucato> which I will lead to buying a new processor as well (dual core maaaybe)
<Jucato> all in due time
<dasKreech> Jucato: a geforce4 should be damn near free if you can find one and a double jump above what you have now
<Jucato> *if* I can find one
<Jucato> throw me a model name and I'll try to remember if I've seen something similar to it
<dasKreech> Geforce 4 ti 4600
<Arby> morning
<clau30> how can I see what changes have been made to a package from feisty to gutsy?
<Jucato> debian/changelog?
<Arby> clau30: it will be in the changelog, which package?
<\sh> apachelogger: I fixed yesterday the kdebindings 4.0.80 for amd64
<\sh> (and the change works for i386 as well)
<clau30> Arby: mount
<clau30> thanks
<Arby> clau30: search for the package on launchpad
<clau30> Arby: found it on packages.ubuntu.com
<Arby> clau30: it's part of util-linux so it's here on launchpad https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux
<dasKreech> Jucato: which MMO?
<clau30> Arby: ah ok, thanks
<Jucato> dasKreech: it's called Cabal Online. another Korean-made MMORPG
<clau30> Arby: it's the problem that my usb stick doesn't get mounted on gutsy anymore, but works fine in feisty..
<clau30> thought to look at the changelog (although not sure the problem is mount)
<dasKreech> Jucato: I think I have wallpapers from that
<Jucato> I have one on my desktop :)
<Jucato> dasKreech: http://jucato.org/stuff/jucato-kde4.1-1.png
<dasKreech> :-)
<dasKreech> Jucato: What's in the lower left?
<Jucato> Show Dashboard widget
<clau30> Arby: ugh, sorry, I ment it works on hardy and doesn't on gutsy :)
<clau30> Arby: ugh, sorry, I ment it works on gutsy and doesn't on hardy - this is the right one!
 * dasKreech sighs at Konversation :(
<Arby> clau30: sorry I know nothing about how mount actually works.
<Arby> check for related bugs and if there isn't one similar to your situation file one
<clau30> there is one, yes
<clau30> thanks anyway ;)
<dwidmann>  Jucato: sure, you were talking about it hours and hours earlier, but if I were you I would spring for a geforce 6 or 7, if you dig you can still find them easily enough, and they're pretty darned cheap too.
<apachelogger> \sh: yeah, I noticed, pretty cool
 * apachelogger hands \sh a cookie
<\sh> apachelogger: and it works...thanks to you :)
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> \sh: Import Error: No module named klineedit
<apachelogger> for leonov
<\sh> apachelogger: then kde4.py is not in uic/widget_plugins/ in pykde4
<\sh> make clean and redo make
<apachelogger> doesn't help
 * apachelogger checks for kde4.py
<\sh> 4.0.80 ppa4?
<apachelogger> well
<\sh> it works here and for others :)
<apachelogger> that is the question really
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> haha
 * apachelogger is not using the ppa
<\sh> lol
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it probably makes sense, since I need a fallback version in case kde-nightly breaks
<apachelogger> oh, btw
<apachelogger> kde-nightly goes public today or tomorrow
<nixternal> mornin'
<apachelogger> yo Nightrose
<apachelogger> yo nixternal as well
 * apachelogger hands everyone a cookie
<apachelogger> yay! kde-nightly-qt built :D
<apachelogger> \sh: omg, I haz menus :D
<\sh> apachelogger: yes...but now qt-designer4 is bugging with oxy
<\sh> apachelogger: but first after the pykde4 update ;)
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> I get a segmentation fault
<apachelogger> :D
 * jpds hugs apachelogger 
 * nixternal is working on going totally green
<nixternal> no more car! I shall bike everywhere I want to go, even Antarctica :)
<Riddell> yay!
<nixternal> I will ride my bike to your house Riddell :)
<Riddell> just don't tell Betty downstairs, she's getting annoyed at the number of bikes in the stairwell :)
<nixternal> round trip bike ride to work == ~60 miles or about 100km
<Riddell> hardcore
<nixternal> ya, my arse and legs said the same thing :)
<nixternal> I am >.< that close to getting the companie's exchange calendar working in Kontact
<nixternal> then I can ditch Evolution, which I have to admit, is fairly decent, even in KDE when you work past the font woes
<nixternal> company's exchange calendar that is
<nixternal> and I can't wait for the day to ditch Yum repositories, as they have to be the biggest mess I have ever seen in my life
<nixternal> who here was working on FAI with Ubuntu/Debian? I remember someone here working on it
<nixternal> this is exactly what I need to move forward on a CentOS to an Ubuntu based appliance
<Riddell> ScottK?
<nixternal> I thought \sh honestly
<Riddell> mibby
<smarter> FAI?
<nixternal> Fully Automatic Installation
<nixternal> our appliance servers right now use a CentOS (v5) customized distro that is fully automated so our machines can automatically boot up and iso image and start loading w/o us having to do a thing
<nixternal> right now I am trying to get kickstart to pass the -m 0 flag to mkfs.ext3, but I am doing it rather hackishly
<nixternal> would be nice if anaconda could pass this
<\sh> nixternal: i did yes :)
<nixternal> so my brain still works :)
<nixternal> fairly easy to setup? I would rather go that way than preseeding with answer files probably
<\sh> nixternal: well, if you know the system behind FAI it's fairly easy...you need the right infrastructure for it...which could be a problem
<\sh> nixternal: also FAI in Ubuntu has problems with unionfs, which is broken in ubuntu kernel
<nixternal> we are using ext3, so that wouldn't be an issue for us
<nixternal> I will start playing around with it and get an infrastructure in place for it
<nixternal> for v2 of our software, I would love to move away from RPMs
<nixternal> time for work, ttyl
 * apachelogger hugs jpds back
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes?
<ScottK> nixternal: FAI features in that spec I pointed you at.
<Riddell> ScottK: nixternal's question not mine
<Riddell> although, since you have supplied an answer, I could say the question was "fancy making me some lunch?"
<ScottK> Right.  Got that once I read the scrollback.
<ScottK> Sure hold on while I send it.
<etretyak> Hi everyone!
<apachelogger> hey etretyak
<etretyak> Riddell: Should I follow kubuntu_printer_configuration.pdf for app design and usability? Or just mimic gnome version of system config printer?
<Riddell> etretyak: until now I've been mostly following the gnome one since that's easiest to get it working, then will move to kubuntu_printer_configuration.pdf when it mostly all works
<Riddell> etretyak: but there's no menu bar in anticipation of kubuntu_printer_configuration.pdf
<seele> hum.. if artemis_fowl pops in, i'm around today
<seele> missed his ping yesterday..
<etretyak> Riddell: the menu bar exists in gnome version of system-config-printer..
<Riddell> etretyak: right, but not in our one (since our one should one day be a kcontrol module)
<etretyak> Riddell: i see
<Riddell> Mez, ScottK: what to do with bug 214030?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214030 in gutsy-backports "Please Backport php5-xdebug" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214030
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl meet seele
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> Riddell: Please unsubscribe ubuntu-archive and I'll follow-up on it.
<Riddell> ScottK: ok, done
<Mez> ScottK, why hold off?
<ScottK> Mez: To get confirmation that the current version is good.
<Mez> ScottK, I can confirm that - I'm the debian Maintainer
<ScottK> Mez: Please mark in the bug what version and that it builds/runs/installs and then ping me.
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: ?
<Mez> ScottK, added
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> Riddell: As Mez says, bug 214030 is good to go now.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214030 in gutsy-backports "Please Backport php5-xdebug" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214030
<eagles051387> Nightrose afternoon question about those talks
<ScottK> Riddell: re Bug 231098 - Please see persia's comment.  I'm no Java expert, but I think more work is needed before SRU.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231098 in ubuntu-restricted-extras "Please add sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin to *ubuntu-restricted-extras" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231098
<Riddell> ScottK: mvo replied
 * ScottK looks.
<Riddell> Mez: php-xdebug isn't in intrepid
<Mez> source package xdebug
<smarter> Are we going to package kdeplasmoids?
<Riddell> when beta 2 gets tagged
<Riddell> which ought to be today
<Mez> Riddell, see bug #234960
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234960 in php-xdebug "Please sync xdebug from debian" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234960
<smarter> cool
<smarter> Is someone already working on it?
<Riddell> smarter: no, waiting for the tagging
<smarter> You're going to do it?
<Riddell> smarter: I expect it'll just be using the packaging from debian
<smarter> okay
<Riddell> smarter: looking for things to package?
<smarter> yep ;)
<smarter> I wonder if K3B is going to be released soon
<smarter> looks like it's already usable
<Riddell> smarter: guidance-power-manager needs packaging if you can do python
<smarter> sure
<eagles051387> Riddell wouldnt launchpad be a good place to look for stuff that needs packaging
<smarter> where is it?
<Riddell> smarter: kdesvn for now
<Riddell> smarter: extragear/utils/
<smarter> ok
 * smarter svn co
<Riddell> this would be good to have packaged too http://code.google.com/p/arora/
<Riddell> eagles051387: if people have made bugs yes
<smarter> Riddell: there's already a package on the site which looks pretty okay
<apachelogger> Riddell: arora is going to debian soonish IIRC
<smarter> it's on REVU
<Nightrose> re
<Nightrose> eagles051387: what question
<Riddell> ah, cool
<mornfall> Riddell: Hi.
<Riddell> hi mornfall
<apachelogger> in fact
<apachelogger> it already is in debian
<apachelogger> http://packages.debian.org/sid/arora
<mornfall> Riddell: Do you think it would be hard to add a trigger to icecc that would restart iceccd when new gcc appears?
<mornfall> I just have been bitten by upgrading gcc without iceccd restart : - \.
<Riddell> mornfall: hmm, I don't know much about triggers
<mornfall> Neither do I -- but I could try to check and come up with something : - ).
<mornfall> So I'll poke you when I figure something.
<apachelogger> well, gcc package could just restart iceccd if it is installed
<smarter> Riddell: can I use debhelper 7 goodness for g-p-m or do you plan to backport it?
<Riddell> smarter: I don't plan to backport
<Riddell> smarter: what's good in debconf 7?
<mornfall> Isn't there a dh cdbs-alike in there?
<Riddell> apachelogger: that sounds improper
<smarter> yep
<mornfall> smarter: Is it better than cdbs?
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, easier than making iceccd detect a chaned gcc and restart once no job is going on ;-)
<smarter> It doesn't have all the rules files (/usr/share/cdbs/*) but it's supposed to replace cdbs one day
<eagles051387> Nightrose are those talks goign to be a nightly thing
<Nightrose> eagles051387: huh?
<mornfall> Riddell: Ah, nevermind. The triggers in rpm are something entirely different than dpkg (what I have thought they would be).
<mornfall> Riddell: (Or maybe they aren't... let me dig more.)
<mornfall> man 5 deb-triggers
<eagles051387> Nightrose those talks that took place the other night are they going to become a daily thing
<Nightrose> eagles051387: no
<eagles051387> ok
<apachelogger> smarter: why would you use dh7 even though we have fullblown cdbs files for kde4?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I think you disappointed him
<Nightrose> apachelogger: think so too - want me to do daily talks now? :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: yes
<Nightrose> hmmmmm
<Nightrose> NO!
<apachelogger> you could setup a bot
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> give the same talk over and over again
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> insanity to the rescue
<smarter> apachelogger: yep, cdbs is a better choice atm
<mornfall> ...
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 211756 seems to be an outstanding backport
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211756 in gutsy-backports "Please backport emesene 1.0-dist-1 from hardy" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211756
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> Riddell: No one has ack'ed Feisty, so I'd suggest unsubscribe ubuntu-archive for now.
<Riddell> ScottK: ok
<jjesse> so what wierd and crazy things can i expect on my virtual machine on a dist-=upgrade from kubuntu 8.04 remix to intrepid?
<Riddell> mm, it may well explode
<Riddell> although not as much as after I remove the -kde4 packages
<jjesse> will looking for it to explode then ;)
<danimo> hi
<Riddell> hi danimo
<seele> hmm.. anyone want to give some feedback on kgrubeditor and how we're handling automagic?
<seele> http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1437949_gluha/kgrubeditor.ogv
<seele> i dont think it is quite right yet, i'd prefer a better solution than a bunch of warning messages
<jjesse> Riddell: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/debconf_1.5.22_all.deb (--unpack) on my dist-upgrade
<jjesse> from hardy remix to intrepid
<smarter> Riddell: are we going to remove kde-guidance-powermanager from intrepid?
<Riddell> smarter: yes
<nixternal> oi what a morning commute
<yuriy> morning
<nixternal> mornin'
<yuriy> nixternal: bug 215012 still present in hardy 4.1beta packages?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215012 in kdebindings-kde4 "unable to install kdebindings-kde4" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215012
<nixternal> dunno, I think somebody did the kdebindings packages for beta..I didn't
<yuriy> oh
<mornfall> Riddell: Do you want patch, or should I reportbug it against Debian and it'll get to you that way?
<apachelogger> yuriy: it's kde4bindings now
<apachelogger> Riddell: anything I can do to help with the name changes?
 * apachelogger is getting confused :S
<smarter> Riddell: guidance-power-manager package almost done
<smarter> but it breaks things that depends on guidance-backends
<smarter> Riddell: they both provide a xf86misc.py file and pysupport doesn't like that
<mornfall> Riddell: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=486668
<ubottu> Debian bug 486668 in icecc "iceccd needs to be restarted upon gcc/g++ upgrades" [Normal,Open]
<mornfall> (eeeevil bug, it's got 666 in there...)
<apachelogger> lol
<nixternal> ahhhh, dude that was my iceccd issue the other day I bet
<yuriy> apachelogger: in hardy ppa too?
<apachelogger> yuriy: yes
<apachelogger> actually I fixed it in a branch
<apachelogger> but forgot to merge it in before I uploaded to the ppa
<apachelogger> so it's broken ... again
<Riddell> smarter: just assume that guidance-backends is disappearing
<smarter> okay
<smarter> so I'll Conflicts/Replaces/provides on kde-guidance , guidance-backends and guidance-powermanager
<Riddell> smarter: yep
<JontheEchidna> w00t, Wine 1.0!
<Riddell> quick, set a world record for downloads!
 * apachelogger adds mozilla.com to his school's firewall blacklist :P
<Artemis_Fowl> so seele,
<Artemis_Fowl> how should the Automagic thing be handled?
<Riddell> that video looks good Artemis_Fowl
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: nice to hear that. but it shows only the entry-related functionality. there are still lots to be done...
<Riddell> mornfall: "Riddell: Do you want patch" what was that about?
 * |Artemis_Fowl| hates his ISP
<\sh> nixternal: if you need help regarding fai: #fai@irc.debian.org
<mornfall> Riddell: icecc
<Riddell> mornfall: looks like we just get it from debian so fine to do it through that route
<ScottK> \sh and nixternal: siretart knows a bit about it too.
<nixternal> right now I am hacking initrd.img, minstg2.img, and stage2.img files and my head wants to explode
<\sh> ScottK: right :)
<_Artemis_Fowl_> Riddell: wasn't seele supposed to be around today?
<Riddell> _Artemis_Fowl_: she did say she was
<seele> _Artemis_Fowl_: i'm here!
<_Artemis_Fowl_> seele: good. I was about to leave :)
<seele> _Artemis_Fowl_: i reviewed your screen cast.. automagic sucks
<_Artemis_Fowl_> +1 from me :)
<seele> i think the warning messages you provide are fine.. but it's still kindof messy
<seele> i wonder if we should ask a few people to use it and see if they would prefer 1) having the option to break automagic or 2) not give them the option
<seele> 1) would be the way it is implemented now, and 2) would be creating 2 lists, one for automagic and another for the configurable ones
<_Artemis_Fowl_> 2 lists?
<seele> yeah, or a separator
<seele> otherwise, the up/down arrows would be disabled for the top half of the list
<seele> hmm.. i guess that wouldnt be too much worse than two lists
<seele> i guess there are two questions.  1) do people want to reorder automagic stuff, and 2) if they do want to reorder automagic stuff, do they care they break automagic
<_Artemis_Fowl_> the concept of 2 lists sounds really strange to me
<_Artemis_Fowl_> if i had to do something like this I would prefer the up/down disabling
<seele> ok
<_Artemis_Fowl_> anyway, should I do something for the time being?
<seele> is the latest version in your ppa?
<_Artemis_Fowl_> I have no PPA :-) I use SVN to store the source code
<seele> actually, if you could put up two versions, one as is, and the other with the up/down disabled.. i can try to find some people to test it out
<seele> hmm
<_Artemis_Fowl_> packaging takes places when I release a new version
<_Artemis_Fowl_> (by apachelogger)
<seele> maybe he will be nice and make me two packages for user testing :)
<seele> apachelogger: ping!
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> just dump me a tarball
<seele> whoot
<_Artemis_Fowl_> so seele,
<seele> _Artemis_Fowl_: think you could do the other version with the buttons disabled?  that way we wont hvae to do this twice
<_Artemis_Fowl_> how exactly should something like this be iimplemented? disable the up/down arrows for all Automagic entries?
<seele> yeah
<_Artemis_Fowl_> ok
<seele> can you have a different tooltip for a disabled widget?
<seele> actually, the dialog needs some instruction/text at the top.  we can worry about that later i guess
<ScottK> nixternal: You've got mail.
<seele> we need to put some kind of message about automagic entries before the user makes a mistake
<_Artemis_Fowl_> the different tooltip is possible
<_Artemis_Fowl_> albeit strange :)
<seele> yeah, that's why i didnt follow up with my thinking-out-loud
<seele> just leave it as it is for now, we can figure out the user information later
<seele> because it will be different depending on the approach we decide on
<_Artemis_Fowl_> so all I have to do is pack the current version, modify it to fit the disabling way and pack this new approach too?
<nixternal> ScottK: will check it when I get home
<nixternal> carrying 2 laptops is way to much...I think it is time to either setup IMAP again, or just put Mutt back on my server that IRC sits on
<ScottK> nixternal: You may want to check it now if you can.  You're invited to a tech board meeting in 1 hour and 10 minutes if you can make it.
<seele> _Artemis_Fowl_: yes
<nixternal> hr
<nixternal> m
<seele> _Artemis_Fowl_: then i will find a few people to test it on and see which way is better
<ScottK> Yeah.  I'd suggest find a way to show up.  They don't come around that often.
<ScottK> This is why I pinged you.
<seele> the warning messages or disabling the up/down buttons
<_Artemis_Fowl_> seele: good.
<_Artemis_Fowl_> apachelogger: you will have mail tomorrow then
<apachelogger> ok
<_Artemis_Fowl_> time to leave then...
 * seele waves
<nixternal> ScottK: rock, thanks!
<_Artemis_Fowl_> seele: oh, I almost forgot it: Congrats! (both for the ring and your talk at kubuntu-tutorials-day) :-)
<nixternal> ScottK: if you don't see me talk in about an hour, or right before my turn, gimme a ping please...I should be at my lappy, just in another term building rpms and losing track of time :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Sure thing.  You're welcome.
 * _Artemis_Fowl_ leaves
<Arby> Riddell: kopete-cryptography can't build because it depends on kdepim-kde4 which apparently no longer exists
<Arby> Riddell: can I drop the dep or what replaces it?
<Riddell> Arby: kdepim-kde4 is now kdepim
<Riddell> which has failed to build
<Arby> ah, bit of a block there then
<Arby> it'll have to wait then
<Arby> also , hooray MIR for QCA2 approved
<Riddell> ooh, great
<nixternal> Riddell, ScottK, Hobbsee == #ubuntu-meeting in a few for my core-dev app
<Riddell> ooh
<Arby> Riddell: if things are failing to build after upload due to missing build deps do I need to do anything?
<Arby> or just wait until those pacjages are ready
<Arby> *packages
<Riddell> Arby: depends if it's the fault of the package or another package
<Riddell> Arby: what are we talking about?
<Arby> several things, let me find an example
<Riddell> hi Xand3r, I approved screenie-qt, good job
<smarter> print "Groovy"
<smarter> I don't need to look at the copyright to know who did guidance-power-manager/cmake-modules/FindPyKDE.py ;)
<Xand3r> Riddell: thx verry much
<Arby> Riddell: for example http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15358768/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.kmldonkey_4%3A2.0.2-kde4.0.80-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Arby> Riddell: much of the extragear stuff I've done is failing to upload
<Arby> errors like 2008-06-17 15:53:06 WARNING     kcoloredit_4.0.80-0ubuntu1_ia64.deb: Version older than that in the archive. 4.0.80-0ubuntu1 <= 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> Arby: "No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libSM.so'"
<Riddell> Arby: that's the fault of kde4libs
<Riddell> Arby: I fixed it yesterday
<Riddell> Arby: are you able to retry that build?
<Arby> can do yes
<Arby> well locally I can
<Riddell> Arby: I mean on launchpad
<Riddell> it may be only core-devs who can
<Arby> on launchpad no
<Arby> I don't have the power
<jpds> ~motu can
<Arby> Riddell: for the version conflicts the '4:' seems to confuse the issue
<Arby> not sure what to do about that
<Riddell> Arby: retried kmldonkey
<Arby> thanks
<Riddell> Arby: kcoloredit needs that 4: epoch version then
<Arby> *sigh* mass rebuild take 17
<smarter> Riddell: guidance-power-manager.py has "version = 4.1.0", should I use that as the package version or 4.1.0~svn$(date -foo) ?
<Arby> Riddell: I can't work out how to make kcoloredit take the epoch version
<Arby> is it enough to just rename the files?
<Riddell> Arby: no just change it in the changelog
<Riddell> Arby: dch -i for a new changelog entry and stick a 4: at the front of the version there
<Riddell> smarter: 4.1.0~svnfoo is good
<Arby> I did that manually and it made no difference, let me try again with dch
<\sh> Riddell: do you have a code beautifier for kate especially for python sources?
<smarter> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> \sh: nope
<Arby> Riddell: didn't work. files are still named 4.0.80
<Arby> changelog has kcoloredit (4:4.0.80-0ubuntu2) intrepid; urgency=low
<Riddell> Arby: perfect
<Arby> oh
<Riddell> that's it then
 * Arby <- confused
<Arby> I was expecting the .dsc etc numbers to change
<Riddell> naw, the epoch is mostly hidden, it's just used for when the numbering system gets screwed up
<Arby> ah ok
<Arby> files incoming then
<Arby> Riddell: new .dsc and .diff.gz for kcoloredit on lichts
<Arby> kiconedit to follow soon
<Arby> Riddell: kiconedit done
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: http://mfrost.typepad.com/cute_overload/2008/06/omg-ponies11.html ;-)
<jpds> Nightrose: arg, überladen
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Arby> Riddell: kpovmodeler done, ready for upload
<Arby> scratch that, needs a rebuild
<Riddell> Arby: groovy, kdepim compiling away here for the next while
<Arby> cool kpovmodeler fixed now
<Arby> working on kfax now
<Arby> Riddell: did I hear that extragear-plasma was going to disappear?
<Riddell> Arby: yes, ignore it
<nixternal> oi oi
<nixternal> let me just say, editing .img files are so much fun!
<Riddell> nixternal: feeling fit?
<nixternal> no, feeling sore :)
<nixternal> I think I dropped my buttocks a couple of towns over
<Arby> Riddell: kfax done, ready for upload
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-18
<genii> Hi. Is there any documentation aside from the wiki page for Prevu? No manpage it seems
<stdin> genii: I guess you'd need to ask jdong, as he wrote it
<genii> stdin: OK thanks
<genii> stdin: There seems something on launchpad about it but the site is undergoing maintenance
<stdin> LP should be up in about 10 mins (according to the downtime schedule)
 * genii waits
<genii> stdin: Geez, still offline.
<stdin> genii: yeah, staging seems to be working though
<stdin> genii: https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/prevu/+bug/76943
<ubottu> stdin: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 503: Service Temporarily Unavailable (https://launchpad.net/bugs/76943/+text)
<genii> hehe
<Riddell> nazdar
<jussi01> morning Riddell
<etretyak> hi
<Riddell> morning etretyak
<etretyak> Riddell: do you know about this GSOC project: http://rtcm.livejournal.com/844.html ?
<Riddell> etretyak: I do not
<Riddell> etretyak: those screenshots look quite different
<etretyak> Yes.. I'll check this sources
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: oh dear.
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I need someone to write the info page for kde-nightly
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hmmmm similar to the one for amarok-nightly?
<apachelogger> well, a lot less information
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> when do you need it?
<apachelogger> now ;-)
<apachelogger> well, sometime today
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> alright
<apachelogger> stack build completed successfully
<apachelogger> so we can publish
<Nightrose> I will eat something and then get on it
<Nightrose> cool
<Riddell> ryanakca: did you hear anything from NG?
<ryanakca> Riddell: apart from ``Could you send me a copy of the download page?'' and ``Thanks''... nope :/
<yao_ziyuan> anyone using firefox 3 now? spot the ugly tabs?
<nixternal> mornin'! \o/
<eagles0513875> VIVA ITALIA
<smarter> "  pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: python-kde4 which is a virtual package.
<smarter> where are the pyKDE bindings now?
<Riddell> smarter: python-kde4 in hardy
<Riddell> nothing yet in intrepid
<smarter> ok
<apachelogger> someone could prepare a debdiff of the package in ppa
<smarter> so I'm stuck with a half-working guidance-power-manager package :}
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm?
<smarter> I found that: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/kde4bindings/4:4.0.80-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> Riddell: the changes made to kde4bindings in the PPA should be valid for intrepid as well
<Riddell> smarter: that will be making python-kde4 once it compiles
<apachelogger> and make the package build again
<Riddell> apachelogger: what changes were those?
<apachelogger> Riddell: updates, adding build-deps, adding new files to .installs and some fixes to make python-kde4 work again
<apachelogger> not perfect but the best I was able to do before tutorials day
<\sh> Riddell: python on amd64 doesn't have dl.so...because this only works for archs where int==long==pointer has the same size
<\sh> Riddell: in the ppa of kdebindings there is the patch of sime to make it work again on all archs
<\sh> apachelogger: why not copy the ppa package to intrepid?
<Riddell> the problem with kde4bindings in intrepid is ruby needs a fix
<Riddell> which is in svn
<apachelogger> \sh: also possible
<Riddell> but svn also needs updated kde4libs it seems
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> so I was waiting for beta 2
<apachelogger> well, we could just wait for beta2
<Riddell> which should have been tagged yesterday but dirk's on holiday so KDE grinds to a halt
 * \sh doesn't care about ruby...
<\sh> ;)
<apachelogger> :D
<Xand3r> hi
<Xand3r> i packeged somthing for trainig, please review it http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qutim
<Riddell> smarter: you could try this build for intrepid http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/pykde/python-kde4_4.0.80-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<smarter> Riddell: I'm on 64 bits :P
<Riddell> fooey
<Riddell> smarter: you could apt-get source kde4bindings
<Riddell> debuild
<Riddell> control-c when it gets past the cmake stage
<Riddell> cd obj-*/python/pykde
<Riddell> make
<Riddell> sudo make install
<smarter> hooray for quick'n'dirty hack
<smarter> but I don't want to screw up my pbuilder
 * smarter should probably put intrepid in a VM
<smarter> the package is working on hardy, I just need to get the dependences right so I'll wait
<smarter> *dependencies
<Riddell> Xand3r: a few small comments added
<Xand3r> thanks
<Riddell> Xand3r: there's a lot of icons in the source, do they not need to be installed?
<Xand3r> they ar compilled in the bin
<Riddell> oh, intresting
<JontheEchidna> Oh yay, plasma-wifi updated to 4.1 api. *packages*
<seele> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<seele> why does ntp install gimp help docs?
<Riddell> seele: doesn't here
<seele> sigh.. maybe it's time for a fresh install.  adept doesnt alert me to reboot for kernel updates either.
<ScottK> I'd wait a day.
<ScottK> New openoffice and firefox both in today's updates for me.  It seems to have loaded things down a bit.
<seele> huh, i just did an update and the only thing it gave me was samba
<seele> i had an openoffice update the other day though, maybe that's the same one
<ScottK> Hmm.  Maybe.
 * Nightrose didn't get a firefox update either
<Xand3r> Riddell: thx for coments, i fixed it
<Riddell> smarter: what did you package power manager as?  (for the seeds)
<smarter> Section?
<smarter> kde
<Riddell> smarter: package name
<smarter> oh
<smarter> guidance-power-manager
<smarter> with a dummy kde-guidance-powermanager
<jussi01> Nightrose: may I pm for a moment?
<Nightrose> 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 is installed according to apt-cash showsure
<Nightrose> meh
<Nightrose> sure
<Riddell> smarter: groovy
<Riddell> ScottK: gpg-agent changed to gnupg-agent at some point?  our seeds are wrong, do we still need it?
<\sh> Riddell: yes
<\sh> seahorse and co are not able to play with gpg smartcards and readers nicely
<\sh> and without those cards and readers, we screw all fsf members ;)
<Riddell> Xand3r: advocated!
<Riddell> Xand3r: needs apachelogger to take a second look then we can upload
<apachelogger> Xand3r: qutim?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
 * apachelogger fires up konqueror
<Xand3r> thank you verry much
<apachelogger> Xand3r: btw, instead of build-conflicting on qt3-dev-tools you can just call qmake-qt4 instead of qmake in debian/rules
<apachelogger> that way jpds doesn't need to uninstall his qt3-dev-tools package ;-)
<Riddell> that's an idea
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you testbuild it?
<Xand3r> hmm, is noticed
<\sh> YES!
<\sh> adobe fms successfully installed and running under ubuntu server
<JontheEchidna> If anyone has the time, could I have a quick revu? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=plasma-wifi
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: does that still work with 4.1?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: 0.5 uses the 4.1 api
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: cool
<apachelogger> Xand3r: long description is missing a full stop
<JontheEchidna> very :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll upload then
<Riddell> \sh: what's that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: flash media server I guess
<apachelogger> Xand3r, Riddell: uploaded
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you build-dep on cdbs, but don't use it
<JontheEchidna> Oh right, I used dh
<JontheEchidna> leftovers from the orignal template I used, I suppose
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the license is gpl3+, not gpl2+
<JontheEchidna> I shouldn't need to do anything more than change the 2 to a three in the copyright file, correct?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just copy the license header from the .cpp
 * apachelogger testbuilds
<JontheEchidna> Basically the same without the C commenting junk
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> connection is super slow :|
<\sh> apachelogger: right
<\sh> Riddell: it's flash media server of adobe :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: FTBS: make[3]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libSM.so', needed by `lib/plasma_applet_wifi_signal.so'.  Stop.
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, what does that mean, I wonder...
<JontheEchidna> Did I miss a build dep?
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I should fire up pbuilder
<\sh> apachelogger: libsm-dev as build-dep?
<jpds> apachelogger: qt3-dev-tools package?
<apachelogger> *shrug* *shrug*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, \sh is right
<apachelogger> but, didn't debian patch the recursive deps?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
 * JontheEchidna has libsm-dev installed, which is why it didn't fail...
<JontheEchidna> for him...
<Riddell> apachelogger: libsm and similar issues fixed in libqt4-x11 uploaded a few hours ago
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: always testbuid in pbuilder before uploading, but we'll just wait for the new libqt4 to be built, then the issue should disappear :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
 * apachelogger prepares the kde-nightly lunch
<apachelogger> launch even
<Riddell> can we have a lunch instead?  I'm hungry
 * sebas would like lunch#2, too
 * apachelogger hands Riddell a cookie
<JontheEchidna> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7574
<JontheEchidna> omg^
<JontheEchidna> Bettar than gkt-qt-engine for now
<apachelogger> sebas: btw, are you bored? :P
 * apachelogger notes that sebas only sometimes becomes active on kde-www
<sebas> apachelogger: in burst, then I run through a couple of those unanswered emails
<apachelogger> ic :)
<txwikinger> Why do I get crash files which have a python error about dbus every time an application like OpenOffice or thunderbirtd are crshing?
<apachelogger> maybe apport crashes upon the real crash
<Xand3r> apachelogger: thx
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Is Intrepid still using /usr/lib/kde4? If it's not I'll need to change that.
<apachelogger> currently it still does
<JontheEchidna> Ok, then the install location is ok for now
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: no
<Riddell> apachelogger: it doesn't
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> sorry then
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: if you're using cdbs grab the debian/cdbs directory from kdepimlibs in intrepid
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I'm using debhelper
 * apachelogger is wondering why he has the old kde4 dir then
<apachelogger> omg, my system is totally out-of-date
 * JontheEchidna hasn't booted into his intrepid partition in a while because kde4 is in a broken state
<yuriy> morning
<Tm_T> hi kids
<eagles0513875> hey Tm_T
<|Artemis_Fowl|> hum
<|Artemis_Fowl|> apachelogger: what's your e-mail?
<apachelogger> |Artemis_Fowl|: apachelogger@ubuntu.com
<_Artemis_Fowl_> apachelogger: you've got mail
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: does it depend on kde 4.1?
<yuriy> hmm fedora developers conference is here in Boston over the next couple of days, but it doesn't look like they have any interesting sessions like KDE or distro collaboration
<apachelogger> seele: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/kgrubeditor/
<Riddell> davmor2: lug chez toi tonight?
<davmor2> Yeap it's at mine :)
<davmor2> Riddell: why are you planning on coming?
<davmor2> If so don't get blown off your bike :)
<Riddell> depends if I can convince sladen here to pack up
 * nixternal does the core-dev dance
<yuriy> you're a core-dev now? :O
<nixternal> just waiting for the official email, sabdfl and keybuk gave up their +1's
<nixternal> that would be a quorum out of the 3 TB'ers
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Back to merging! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Teams | Congratulations to nixternal
<vorian> yeee haaaa!
<nixternal> and sistpoty as well! though he doesn't help Kubuntu/KDE, but uses it and loves it :)
 * vorian pours champagne on nixternal 
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> groovy, so this weekend will be "Hack on Kubuntu weekend" :)
<vorian> how many more days of merges?
<jpds> nixternal: congrats!
<nixternal> thanks
<Riddell> vorian: not enough (a week I think)
<vorian> eek!
<vorian> Riddell: any pressing kubuntu merges needed? or should I just knock off the low-hanging fruit?  :)
<Riddell> shouldn't be any pressing ones left
<vorian> excellent
<vorian> low hanging fruit it is :)
<yuriy> congratulations nixternal!!
<Nightrose> groovy nixternal ;-)   congratulations
<jjesse> what are we congrating him on ?
<jpds> jjesse: core-dev membership
<jjesse> yay
<jjesse> congrats Nightrose
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> congrats nixternal
<Nightrose> ;-)
<jjesse> i thought he was already
<jjesse> shrug
<seele> apachelogger: thanks
<nixternal> jjesse: thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: We do need gpg-agent (whatever it's called now) I'm pretty sure.  I need to get my test laptop working so I can look into kdepim in 4.1 and see what we need to do to support crypto.
<Arby_> Riddell: rsibreak merged. files on lichts for upload when you have time
<Arby_> that'll be extragear done as long as they all build and upload
<dreampp> hi.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-19
<timboy> anyone know what's the new latest greatest that ubuntu/kubuntu is working on for 8.10? I haven't heard much...
<yuriy> timboy: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSPragueSpecs
<timboy> thx yuriy
<yuriy> wow 4.1 looks amazing, thanks apachelogger!!
<yuriy> oh no the taskbar is back to only showing one row
<nixternal> Dear new member,
<nixternal> Welcome to the KDE e.V.
<nixternal> today is just chocked full of good news for me :)
<yuriy> heh, congrats again nixternal
<Jucato> gaaaah!!! nixternal's a new e.V. member?!?!
<Jucato> what a terrible thing to wake up to...
<vorian> whoa! congrats nixternal :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> KDE has now been infiltrated by Microvell....
<Jucato> nixternal: congrats!!!!! :D
<Jucato> (it's about time)
<nixternal> so, today I made the KDE e.V. and an Ubuntu Core Developer
<nixternal> not to shabby
<nixternal> I think that now means I am required to work harder
<Jucato> congrats to both! :)
<Jucato> yeah... riiiiight :)
<nixternal> I think to celebrate, I will have a nice Chicago style pizza and some wonderful Chicago style beer :)
<Jucato> yum
<Jucato> (though I don't know how those taste like)
<crimsun_> congrats, rich!
<nixternal> thank you sir
<crimsun_> now I know who to spam^Wask for uploads!
<EagleScreen> gdebi-kde does not run in Debian, is Canonical upstream developper of gdebi packages?
<EagleScreen> Dolphin has a servicemenu for compress with Ark, this servicemenu file comes from dolphin package or Ark package???
<nixternal> sudo apt-get source dolphin
<EagleScreen> i was looking for it in Dolphin sources, downloaded as you say
<Jucato> hm.. afaik I put the service menu in the dolphin package
<Jucato> d3lphin actually
<EagleScreen> i think current servicemenu has a bug
<Jucato> I wouldn't be surprised if it had lots :)
<EagleScreen> i reported it on launchpad some time ago, but nobody do nothing
<Jucato> it was a very quick hack to provide some sense of sanity to an otherwise insane file manager ;)
<Jucato> (of course hoping you're referring to d3lphin/dolphin kde3)
<EagleScreen> i have maked an alternative servicemenu for ark, which has the bug fixed, yes i refer d3lphin of KDE3
<nixternal> g'nite all!
<nixternal> see ya in the morning :)
<Jucato> bye nixternal!!!
<Jucato> EagleScreen: did you attach your alternative in the bug report?
<EagleScreen> yes, i did it
 * Jucato doesn't know who to poke about it
<Jucato> can you give the link to the bug?
<EagleScreen> yes, a momment, please
<EagleScreen> i am looking for the report
<EagleScreen> i ma not good for search on launchpad, sorry
<EagleScreen> i have got it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/185795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185795 in dolphin "Ark compression with dolphin bad configured." [Undecided,New]
<EagleScreen> yes, it is, what is your opinion about the bug and about my modified servicemenu?
<DASkreECH> Nixternal got a job!!
<Jucato> EagleScreen: it does say to submit a debdiff for it. that's how it's usually done. I bet you can get help about making one here (later maybe.. when people are awake)
<EagleScreen> Jucato: i readed making debdiff, but i dont know hot to do it becouse i didn't find servicemenu file in d3lphin package
<EagleScreen> in addiction i have never done one debdiff
<ScottK-laptop> I don't think we're going to use d3lphin in Intrepid, so I'm not sure how much effort it is worth to fix at this point.
<ScottK-laptop> EagleScreen: I suspect kubuntu-default-settings is the package you want.
<ScottK-laptop> It'd be good to find out if dolphin for kde4 has the same problem.
<Jucato> ScottK-laptop: if you're referring to the ark_compress.desktop servicemenu, it's in the dolphin (d3lphin) package
<ScottK-laptop> Jucato: OK.  I was going on he said it wasn't there.
<Jucato> it's there. but I'm betting he just opened the orig.tar.gz and expected it to be there
<ScottK-laptop> kubuntu-default-settings has some of the servicemenus in it.
<ScottK-laptop> Ah.
 * Jucato was the one who added the service menu :P
<Jucato> though I can't remember now how I did it actually
<Jucato> and I suck at making debdiffs.. so I'm ofno use now
<Jucato> "of no"
<ScottK-laptop> No problem.  nixternal will fix everything now.
<Jucato> ScottK-laptop, EagleScreen: the root of the problem is that d3lphin sucks... and basically the right-click menu to compress files with Ark in Konqueror is not a service menu. it's a plugin from Ark
<ScottK-laptop> Right.  So move on I guess.
 * yuriy does magic disk space recovery. cd /home/kde-devel/kde/src/kdebase; make clean
<Jucato> but since no such plugin exists for D3lphin (and apparently not for Dolphin either), I whipped up that service menu.. but now I'm having a hard time remembering why I used %u instead of
<Jucato> %U
<ScottK-laptop> yuriy: rm -rf saves more.
 * ScottK-laptop decides to head back into the kitchen and clean some more.
<Jucato> EagleScreen: sorry I can't help you with making the debdiff... I barely got through it on my own myself.. and that was almost half a year ago. but your service menu looks quite alright from where I'm standing. all you're missing it the debdiff
<yuriy> ScottK-laptop: no rm -rfing anything between 11pm and 11am
<ScottK> To make a debdiff ...
<ScottK> yuriy: No sense of adventure.
<Jucato> ScottK: I've had enough of Debian packaging tbh... I concluded that it hates me :)
<ScottK> debdiff package-version-revisonx.dsc package-version-revisony.dsc > name.of.your.debdiff
<EagleScreen> jucato: sorry i was away
<EagleScreen> i dont know how to do debdiff
<EagleScreen> i will investigate it when i have time :)
<EagleScreen> uses Dolphin-kde4 the same servicemenus than d3lphin???
<DASkreECH> not the same AFAIK
 * ScottK teaches python-kde3 not to need libkonsolpart.so so it'll work in Intrepid using the highly complex method of merging the new upstream from Debian that drops it.
<ScottK> Riddell: python-kde3 libkonsolpart.so problem is solved.
<ScottK> (for the correct spelling of that file).
<DASkreECH> are there packages for Koffice alpha 8 ?
<yao_ziyuan> ﻿just to remind kubuntu + firefox 3 users, i found a perfect firefox theme for firefox 3 under kubuntu, which solves the ugly tabs problem: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4517
<yao_ziyuan> ﻿the firefox theme i mentioned just now draws menus badly. here is a better one: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7379
<\sh> congrats apachelogger
<Arby> morning
<eagles0513875> anyone in here this morning i have a weird question
<eagles0513875> in regards to open office and updating ones machine after a fresh install
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> just testing kde4 since my driver now seems to be stable....
<Tonio_> I can't find the way to switch konqueror to webkit, does this need a specific package ?
<Jucato> something like a webkit kdepart I think
<Jucato> KDE 4 doesn't have it built-in
<Riddell> Tonio_: you'd need to compile kdewebkit for that from svn
<Riddell> no idea if it works currently
<nixternal> mornin'
<nixternal> it works, or at least it worked
<nixternal> kdewebkit that is
<Jucato> moin nixternal, Riddell!
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: I completly forgot you........ sorry for this
<Jucato> you can't forget him now. he's a core-dev(il)!
<nixternal> Tonio_: that is OK, I understand the situation :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: bah it's a bit complicated for me atm since I don't have an appartment ans therefore no internet connection in the evening...
<smarter> Riddell: do you know where this kdewebkit is located on the SVN?
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, my desktop directories don't seem to be parsed.... I only have kde3 stuff in the menu, is that known problem ?
<nixternal> smarter: somewhere in either playground or keg
<Riddell> smarter: playground I expect
<Riddell> Tonio_: not known, what distro and kde version?
<smarter> found :)
<smarter> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/libs/webkitkde/
<smarter> do you think it's worth packaging it?
<Riddell> smarter: I packaged it for hardy but removed before release since people were complaining
<Tonio_> Riddell: hardy, kde4.1 beta
<Riddell> smarter: if you have konqueror working in intrepid do try it out and see if it's worth re-packaging
<smarter> complaining about what?
<smarter> ok
<Riddell> smarter: that it didn't work well enough
<Tonio_> Riddell: my $path seems to be aoky
<Tonio_> okay
<Riddell> Tonio_: dunno, hardy is old :)
 * smarter is currently running on hardy + kde4 daily build
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe I know :)
<nixternal> anyone try any of the daily builds yet?
<nixternal> and how come Alpha 1 hasn't been released yet?
<smarter> the webkit part works great
<Czessi> morning
<Czessi> did someone work on konq-plugins for kde4?
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Riddell> Czessi: where is it?
<Riddell> Czessi: I mean is it still in svn?  kdeaddons seems to be dead
<Riddell> smarter: how well do widgets work?  tried flash?
<Czessi> Riddell: it's in extragear-base. i've build a test packages and it works http://czessi.kubuntu-de.org/images/konq-plugins.png
 * smarter tries
<Riddell> Czessi: nice
<Czessi> Riddell: i can upload the package to revu when it's finished
<Riddell> Czessi: please do
<Czessi> ok
<smarter> flash works
<Riddell> smarter: sounding good
<Riddell> smarter: how about the ultimate test.. gmail
<smarter> :D
 * smarter tries
<smarter> http://google.com/ig works too
<Riddell> that works in khtml
<smarter> gmail works, but sometimes when you click on a link, nothing happens(except the little yellow box showing "Loading" appears)
<smarter> identificated as Firefox 2.0.0.8
<smarter> I tried to use Safari 2.0 user agent but it doesn't work at all
<smarter> will Qt 4.4.1 be released with a more recent version of WebKit?
<Riddell> smarter: I don't know
<Riddell> smarter: however it sounds good to package so dig out the old packaging if you can or just do it from scratch
<piquadrat> Hi! I use the kde4.1 beta packages from kubuntu-members-kde4. I noticed that knetattach-kde4 is not available in it. Is there some other source for that package (besides of compiling it myself, for which I do not have time right now)?
<smarter> Riddell: okay, what was the name of the package?
<eagles0513875> Riddell: are there some issues with repos when updates are released
<Riddell> smarter: kdewebkit
<Riddell> eagles0513875: no
<eagles0513875> Riddell: thats funny when i run sudo apt-get update on 2 repos i get a hash error or something along those lines
<Hobbsee> try it again.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i do and it says the same thing again or instead of updating i just run sudo apt-get upgrade
<eagles0513875> it updates fine where there are no updated pkgs
<Hobbsee> then you need to contact the owners of the mirrors that you're using.
<Hobbsee> or try to use a different one.
<smarter> Riddell: I can't find it, do you have a copy of it?
<Riddell> smarter: ah, wrong name https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkitkde/0~svn750780-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> smarter: update the cdbs files with the current ones from kdepimlibs in intrepid
<Riddell> piquadrat: kdebase-runtime/debian/kdebase-runtime.install:usr/lib/kde4/libexec/knetattach
<smarter> Riddell: will do
<smarter> Riddell: I only need cdbs/kde.mk no?
<Riddell> smarter: shrug, I'd just copy al four
<dwidmann> ooh, this looks fun: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3919c3c
<eagles0513875> fyi the bot is no longer in the kubuntu channel
<Jucato> eagles0513875: <-- ubottu has left this server (No route to host).
<eagles0513875> yep
<Jucato> it's in no channel. period. :)
 * dwidmann reckons the solution would be to bug jussio about it
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> jussio1: hey
<eagles0513875> dwidmann: lol
<Hobbsee> apparently he's in transit
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: talking about the bott being in transit
<Hobbsee> no, jussio1
<Hobbsee> so he probably won't bring the bot back for a while.
<eagles0513875> gotcah
<eagles0513875> gotta say that bot really grows on ya
<tonio_> Riddell: I just tried to upgrade to intrepid....
<tonio_> Riddell: is it me or are the kubuntu*desktop metapackages completly broken ?
<tonio_> Riddell: they refer to non existing packages, etc...
<Riddell> very likely
<Riddell> kubuntu-kde4-desktop is dead
<tonio_> Riddell: kubuntu-desktop is too :)
<Riddell> kubuntu-desktop I updated yesterday, should work in theory
<tonio_> Riddell: what can I install to have a minimal config working ?
<Riddell> dunno, I've not tried installing intrepid
<tonio_> Riddell: kubuntu-desktop is broken for me.... lemme look
<tonio_> Riddell: to make it simple, kubuntu-desktop depends on (an example) kmail
<tonio_> kmail depends on kdesktop, which has a strict dependancy on 3.5.9 for kdebase-bin
<Riddell> kmail 4.0.80 compiled 20 hours ago
<tonio_> Riddell: which is 4.0.80 :)
<tonio_> hum okay lemme look again then
<dwidmann> tonio: 4.1 beta
<Riddell> stuck in New I expect
<tonio_> Riddell: then it didn't reach the repos I'm using
<Riddell> blame seb128 for not processing New yesterday
<tonio_> Riddell: no problem :)
<tonio_> Riddell: as long as I have a network connection and a shell, I'm fine :)
<piquadrat> Riddell: sorry, I had to leave for a meeting. Concerning knetattach: when I go to "Network Folders/Add Network Folder" in Konqueror, it tells me "KDEInit could not launch '/usr/lib/kde4/bin/knetattach'". I made a symbolic link to that location and now it works
<tonio_> Riddell: also, kubuntu-desktop depends several packages conflicting each other
<tonio_> Riddell: khelpcenter and khelpcenter4 for example
<Riddell> apachelogger: how about announcing kde nightly on Dot News?
<Riddell> so, beta 2, who wants to build it for hardy?
<Riddell> stdin maybe?
 * Arby runs and hides
<Riddell> Arby: I uploaded rsibreak thanks
<Riddell> Arby: no beta 2 extragear packages have appeared yet I'm afraid
<Arby> Riddell: thanks for the upload
<Arby> it failed to build on ppc
<Arby> with cc1plus: error: unrecognized command line option "-mmmx"
<Arby> whatever that means
<smarter> Riddell: the only remaining bit of KDE3 in intrepid will be kdelibs?
<Riddell> smarter: and applications that don't have a kde 4 version
<smarter> okay
 * smarter updates kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<Riddell> Arby: I wouldn't care about ppc, i386 and amd64 are the only supported ones
<Arby> ok
<Arby> Riddell: any progress on kdepim, it's the major block on kopete-cryptography merging
<Arby> which is the last thing in extragear
<Riddell> Arby: it's in new
<Arby> excellent
<Arby> is it likely to reach repos sometime soon then?
<Arby> if so I can try again this weekend
<Arby> probably just before beta2 appears :)
<Riddell> Arby: I'll let it through now, yesterday's archive admin failed to process New
<Arby> thanks
<Arby> Riddell: what's the plan for 4.1? are we going to package beta's as they appear until final arrives?
<Riddell> Arby: beta 2 then rc then final I tihnk
<Riddell> think
<Riddell> then .1 .2 etc ..
<Riddell> it's a never ending task I'm afraid
<Arby> how does that fit with import freezes etc?
<Arby> I don't mind work, just trying to understand what's involved
<Arby> are we going to need a lot of exceptions
<Riddell> it should be excempt from freezes since it's known to stabalise on a clear timetable that fits in with our release
<Arby> ok
 * stdin was going to upgrade to intrepid, but it makes aptitude "Abort."
<Riddell> stdin: I wouldn't yet
<stdin> yeah, I've already changed my sources back to hardy for now
<apachelogger> Riddell: as long as you use a home-compiled KDE intrepid works just fine ;-) ... I'll try to find some time for the dot news
<apachelogger> really busy with exams right now
<smarter_> Riddell: could you please review revision 21 of kks? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts/trunk
<ScottK> nixternal: Congratulations.  Go upload something.
 * ryanakca cheers nixternal
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping, feel like giving the website one last look before I ask Ng to redirect the DNS?
<nixternal> yo yo! gimme sumpin' to upload :)
<nixternal> actually, I am getting ready for a pub luncheon today :)
<Tm_T> mmmmgh
<EagleScreen> how can i validate mi GPG on Launchpad? i am reading wiki and it give me this link: https://launchpad.net/~<username>/+editpgpkeys nut it semms to be broken
<EagleScreen> sorry is this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/https%3a//launchpad.net/%7e%3cusername%3e/+editpgpkeys
<ScottK> What's your Launchpad username?
<yuriy> for whoever is working on beta2 packages for PPA: bug 240197
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240197 in kdesdk-kde4 "kdesdk-dbg-kde4 has typo in dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240197
<Riddell> nixternal: akode if you're looking for merges
 * nixternal hides
<nixternal> I might have a bit of time tonight to do some merging
<nixternal> if not, I have an entire weekend set aside just for Riddell :)
<nixternal> and on that note, it is time to start heading to the train
<nixternal> cya in a bit
<EagleScreen> i am learning to use pbuilder :D
<EagleScreen> what happens if I am running Debian, but i want to build a package for Hardy?
<Riddell> EagleScreen: you should be able to set in pbuilderrc for it to use hardy instead of unstable
<EagleScreen> Thanks Riddel, now I unserstand that it should be sufficient to pbuilder uses hardy packages
<EagleScreen> Ridell, i think a must have a sintax error in my .pbuilderrc
<EagleScreen> ubuntu dists try to use debian mirror in place of ubuntu mirror
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-20
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> i have a question about dolphin KDE3 package sources
<EagleScreen> if i add a new service menu file to src/servicemenus/ will it be copied to /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus? or is it needed modify any script to be copied during installation of the new package?
<JontheEchidna> You'd have to look at the debian/rules file in the dolphin package source to see what it does.
<JontheEchidna> ..or maybe that file won't be of help
<EagleScreen> i am watching it
<EagleScreen> i think is not that file
<EagleScreen> i think i have to find the installation or post-installaton script, but i dont see it, i am looking for them
<yuriy> EagleScreen: make sure to have the service menu as a patch
<yuriy> actually i think it would have to be a patch to the existing service menu
<EagleScreen> i ma trying to get a debdiff in order to fix a bug, i am following this manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff i obtain an error running debuild -S, S.O.S, Help
<EagleScreen> $ debuild -S
<EagleScreen> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -d -us -uc -S
<EagleScreen> dpkg-buildpackage: set CFLAGS to default value: -g -O2
<nixternal> debuile -S -sa
<nixternal> debuild that is
<nixternal> cd ../
<nixternal> debdiff old.dsc new.dsc > my.debdiff
<EagleScreen> debuld must be runned on the root of the sources folder isnt?
<nixternal> correct
<EagleScreen> i obtain the same error with debuild -S -sa
<nixternal> what error is that?
<EagleScreen> i can paste the output....
<nixternal> please do
<EagleScreen> my output is partially in Spanish :(
<EagleScreen> dpkg-buildpackage: set CPPFLAGS to default value:
<EagleScreen> dpkg-buildpackage: set LDFLAGS to default value:
<EagleScreen> dpkg-buildpackage: set FFLAGS to default value: -g -O2
<EagleScreen> dpkg-buildpackage: set CXXFLAGS to default value: -g -O2
<EagleScreen> dpkg-buildpackage: source package dolphin
<EagleScreen> dpkg-buildpackage: source version 0.9.2-0ubuntu6.1
<nixternal> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<EagleScreen> dpkg-buildpackage: source changed by Rafael Belmonte <EagleScreen@gmail.com>
<EagleScreen>  fakeroot debian/rules clean
<EagleScreen> debian/rules:3: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<EagleScreen> debian/rules:4: /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde.mk: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<EagleScreen> debian/rules:5: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<EagleScreen> make: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo `/usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk'.  Alto.
<EagleScreen> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 2
<EagleScreen> debuild: fatal error at line 1319:
<EagleScreen> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -d -us -uc -S -sa failed
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install cdbs
<EagleScreen> here is my putput: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21536/
<EagleScreen> any idea?
<EagleScreen> i ma trying to change dolphin package and obtain debdiff as this report say: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/185795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185795 in dolphin "Ark compression with dolphin bad configured." [Undecided,New]
<EagleScreen> yesss
<EagleScreen> how did you know i am working about this bug????
<nixternal> I didn't
<blueyed> EagleScreen: what error?
<nixternal> EagleScreen: is it working now?
<blueyed> EagleScreen: sorry, not scrolled down..
<EagleScreen> error is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21536/
<EagleScreen> i have not selved it
<EagleScreen> *solved
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install cdbs
<nixternal> I told you that 12 minutes ago
<EagleScreen> yes, thanks nixternal, now it works
<blueyed> EagleScreen: yes, that should solve it. and btw: using "LANG=C <command>" gives you english error messages..
<EagleScreen> in the manual forget say cdsb is needed
<EagleScreen> and also have other error the manual
<blueyed> EagleScreen: please add/fix it then..
<EagleScreen> i will do it when i know how to do it :D
<EagleScreen> i have now a file dolphin_0.9.2-0ubuntu6.1.debdiff :D
<EagleScreen> what must i do with it for apply my changes to package and test if it works?
<EagleScreen> anyone want view my chage and give me an opinion?
<nixternal> EagleScreen: if you read the section about cdbs packaging, it tells ya to install it
<EagleScreen> whre is that section?
<EagleScreen> on the internet?
<EagleScreen> is it a wiki'
<yuriy> EagleScreen: have a look through that: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PackagingGuide/Complete
<vorian> woo hooo, congrats officially!
<vorian> nixternal ^ \o/
 * vorian can't type
<nixternal> hehe
<vorian> so nixternal, is it a shiny gold button or platinum?
<nixternal> platinum :)
<vorian> excellent
<nixternal> am I the only one who has crazy problems with 1) Jockey, and 2) Compiz
<vorian> compiz!
<nixternal> on KDE 3
<vorian> hmm
<nixternal> and as soon as I install the NVidia blobs, the fonts get all big
<vorian> :(
<vorian> which card?
<nixternal> Quadro NVS 135M
<vorian> eek!
<nixternal> how do I stop Jockey from starting up every rip? it is rather annoying
<teque> hola saludos a todos
<teque> hola saludos desde venezuela
<EagleScreen> i have a problem building a package with pbuild
<EagleScreen> admin/missing --run automake-1.10 --foreign  src/Makefile is called, but i have installed automake 1.10.1, then build process stops with mistmach error
<EagleScreen> see the output please: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21564/
<DASkreECH> Jucato: on svn still?
<Jucato> always. but not updated the past 2 days or so
<DASkreECH> Jucato: Does KOnqueror still keep asking if you want to restore session?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> um wait
<Jucato> only if it crashed/didn't exit properly
<DASkreECH> Jucato: so if you have a window open and go and start a new process it doesn't ask you if you want to restore the process that's already running?
<Jucato> DASkreECH: not if that window opened properly in the first place
<DASkreECH> Ok
<DASkreECH> :-)
<DASkreECH> Progress is a wondrous thing
<Arby> morning
<\sh> moins
<eagles0513875> morning
<smarter> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi smarter
<smarter> hey Riddell
<smarter> when you have some times, could you please review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/guidance/powermanager-ubuntu https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts/trunk and  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/webkit-open-source/webkitkde-ubuntu ? ;)
<Riddell> dh $@
<Riddell> goodness, a whole new rules syntax
 * smarter never liked the previous one ;)
<Riddell> a backport of debhelper would be handy
<smarter> yep
<Riddell> groovy, kks works
<Riddell> smarter: power-manager looks good, did you find a way to get python-kde4 working?
<smarter> I'm waiting on kdebindings, but it works on hardy witht the python-kde4 from PPA, so there shouldn't be any problem
 * smarter fills a backport request for debhelper 7
<Riddell> chmod: cannot access `debian/cdbs/dh_sameversiondeps': No such file or directory
<Riddell> smarter: on webkitkde
<smarter> uh
 * smarter fixes that
<Riddell> I expect powermanager will have the same issue
<smarter> nop, I used kdelibs' kde.mk file which doesn't have the sameversiondeps thing
<smarter> now, webkit and powermanager kde.mk are the same
<nixternal> mornin'
<ScottK> smarter: I don't think we're going to backport debhelper 7.  It's to fundamental a package.
<smarter> okay, I'll stay with my backport then
 * bdgraue is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<Hobbsee> !away | bdgraue
<ubottu> bdgraue: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<jjesse> anyone know if keep is going to be ported to kde4?  i got a non-deliverable trying to contact who i thought was the author
<Riddell> jre was the author
<Riddell> not heard from him in a good while
<jjesse> Riddell: i sent an email to him and it bounced back
<Riddell> I guess he's fallen off the internet
<jjesse> trying to figuore out if i should continue with what i've created for a manual for keep
<jjesse> but if there isn't going to be a kde4 version.... doesn't seem worth my time
<jpds> jjesse: quick! Add it to wiki.k.o/Kubuntu/Todo
<jjesse> so now when do we start bugging nixternal about packages for beta 2 for 4.1?
<jjesse> since he's a core-dev now everything is his fault and responsiblity right?
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> considerung he seems quite busy at work i think he could use some help
<Arby> and that's different from before how :P
<Nightrose> :P
<jjesse> Arby: we can "officially" blame him
<Arby> ah I see :)
<Hobbsee> it's always his fault anyway.  officialness might be nice, though
<nixternal> yay, I should change my nick to my_bad
<jjesse> nixternal: lol that would be awesome
<jjesse> my_bad has joind #kubuntu-devdel
<nixternal> hehe
<yuriy> apachelogger: kde-nightly doesn't include debug symbols??
<yuriy> also the new crash dialog looks like a step backwards to me
<Riddell> nixternal: are you planning to do 4.1 beta 2 for hardy this weekend?
<nixternal> unless someone else was planning on it, but ya, I was going to do some work this weekend
<\sh> seele: if you have time, would you like to have a look at some ui files of leonov?
<santiago-ve> http://blog.santiago.zarate.net.ve/archives/25-FALTA-POCO-Almost-There
<santiago-ve> :)
<seele> \sh: screenshots would be best, i only have my work laptop with me atm
<\sh> seele: http://leonov.tv/category/image-galleries/leonov-screenshots some are here :)
<\sh> seele: everything is discussable :) /me needs just a good review of someone with usability + kde HIG knowledge :)
<seele> \sh: this is a UI for launchpad bug management?
<seele> or everything on launchpad?
<yuriy> hmm screen unlocking doesn't work on kde-nightly. is it working for anyone on 4.1?
<stdin> nixternal: I have some time this weekend so I can help with beta 2. fyi, I've noticed phonon has been removed from kdelibs, so we need to either re-add or package it from tags/phonon/4.1.83
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: Not working here
<JontheEchidna> had to manually kill the lock :/
<yuriy> I didn't get a chance to, ctrl+alt+f1 took me back to KDM
<nixternal> stdin: isn't phonon already in qt4.4?
<stdin> nixternal: yeah, but it's not in our packages
<nixternal> ahh
 * emonkey holds Xand3rs hand ... :)
 * apachelogger holds emonkey's hand
<emonkey> O_o ahm nice and where are we three sweeties going to?
<apachelogger> Xand3r knows...... I guess
<jjesse> qucik question, probablly for #kubuntu, but what possible problems am i going to run into if i change /bin/sh to bash instead of dash?
<ScottK> jjesse: No problems, just it'll boot slower.
<ScottK> jjesse: Why do you want to do that?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-21
<santiago-ve> Hi guys, Josh  Berkus, from the postgreSQL core team is asking for press contacts from cannonical... can anyone give a hand on this?
<Jucato> santiago-ve: I think there's a #canonical channel populated by employees (not 100% sure though)
<santiago-ve> Jucato, tried to log in there... but chanel got moved... to some other place
<Jucato> oh...
<santiago-ve> and https://wiki.canonical.com/MessagingSystems/InternalIRC is password protected :p
<Jucato> Riddell might know... but he might be sleeping
<Jucato> heh postgreSQL... just after the mySQL announcement :)
<santiago-ve> nixternal, i read about your new membership on the KDE comunity! congratulations
<santiago-ve> Jucato,  about moving to bazaar?
<Jucato> santiago-ve: yeah
<santiago-ve> Riddell, ping
<JontheEchidna> Any pyqt elites around that could help me with a bug? http://paste.ubuntu.com/21700/
<JontheEchidna> If you start the timer, then stop it, then start it again, the timer display will go up 2 seconds each second, and 3 seconds each second the third time
<JontheEchidna> I think updateTimer is getting called twice a second
<Hobbsee> santiago-ve: try jono or jcastro for that.
<Hobbsee> either of them can repoint
<santiago-ve> Hobbsee, thanks, will do
<santiago-ve> Jucato, ping
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> i have created a new servicemenu for D3lphin, i have putted it into src/servicemenus in sources, i have compiles a new .deb with pbuild, and the result is that my new package does not install my new servicemenu to /usr/share/apps/delphin/servicemenus
<EagleScreen> help me please
<EagleScreen> hello
<nixternal> wth is the kdm cache located? trying to fix my kdm and I cannot find the cache for the life of me
 * DaskreecH showers nixternal in kake
<nixternal> anyone else have problems when using encrypted file systems at all?
<nixternal> I have encrypted my work laptop's /home and swap partitions, and I experience stuff I don't ever remember experiencing with KDE 3
<DaskreecH> LUKS?
<nixternal> ie. kmenuedit doesn't work
<nixternal> ie. kdm themes do not work
<DaskreecH> doesit it work without encryption
<DaskreecH>  I actually haven't tried it in 4
<nixternal> I am using KDE 3 on my work laptop
<DaskreecH> oh well yeah that's funky but not groovy
<DaskreecH> nixternal: Shouldn't the encryption be invisible?
<nixternal> one would think
<nixternal> but I cannot change my kdm themes using System Settings or KControl...have to do them manually in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<blueyed> nixternal: I've added cryptsetup/luks encryption to my system lately.. no problems re kde 3.5
<blueyed> ..and yes, it should be "invisible" to the apps
<nixternal> blueyed: ya, I am not sure it is encrypted related, or nixternal related because I haven't used KDE 3 in such a long time
<nixternal> however, I am finding bug after bug with KDE 3 :)
<blueyed> Probably something else broke..
<DaskreecH> nixternal: What? Icons != SVG
<DaskreecH> Bug!
<DaskreecH> Google isn't allowed to use ruby?
<Xand3r> hi
<Xand3r> hi Riddell do you need some help with the merge?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Did that qt packaging issue get resolved?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just give it a try
<apachelogger> should be built by now
 * JontheEchidna wasn't running intrepid
<DaskreecH>  /me needs to figure out an intrepid migration plan
 * apachelogger needs to figure out a plan on how to not end up with a broken installation all the time ;-)
<DaskreecH> use debian stable \o/
<apachelogger> I think not using intrepid would be enough
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> hardy and svn builds here
<apachelogger> but hey, who wants to use hardy
<JontheEchidna> My intrepid parition is borked pretty bafd
<JontheEchidna> *bad, even
<DaskreecH> Funny
<DaskreecH> I've almost never had problems with a +1
<DaskreecH>  except gutsy
<DaskreecH> bloody Gutsy
<DaskreecH> Course I normally have a migration plan instead of walking into work one day and saying I wonder how the server would work on gutsy
<apachelogger> hehe
 * apachelogger prepares his workspace for complete reinstallation
<DaskreecH> apachelogger: intrepid?
<DaskreecH> is there a tentative date for Koffice?
<apachelogger> DaskreecH: vista
<DaskreecH> I see a listing for the pre-releases but nothing for the expected release
 * DaskreecH shies away
<DaskreecH> apachelogger: How can you call it workspace?
<apachelogger> huh?
 * DaskreecH can't get work done in Vista for anything
<jjesse> DaskreecH: i use vista all the time with no problesm what's happening?
<stdin> hmm, what are .installgen files for? (or what do they do?) I can't find any docs on it
 * apachelogger is using vista also all the time
<DaskreecH> It slows to a crawl when it starts then it gets fast for about 1.5 - 2 hours
<DaskreecH>  then back to sloooooow
<jjesse> really?
<jjesse> that's wierd
<apachelogger> stdin: maybe some homebrewn file, generating the actual .install files or something?
<jjesse> what version of vista are you using, do you have sp1 installed?
<DaskreecH> Nope
<stdin> apachelogger: they are in the kde4 packages (4.1)
<apachelogger> stdin: did you check the cdbs stuff whether they get processed there?
<apachelogger> looking at http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-kde-commits/2008-April/009872.html they are almost certainly templates for the actual .install files
<stdin> I can't see anything in the cdbs dir about it
<apachelogger> stdin: you could ask in debian-qt-kde
<apachelogger> I never stumbled upon such a file
<stdin> me either
<JontheEchidna> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=plasma-am4rok <-If anyone is in the revu-y mood, review please. :)
<stdin> JontheEchidna: why not use our debian/cdbs files?
<JontheEchidna> Because I know how to use debhelper? :P I never learned cdbs
<stdin> the debian/rules file is just "include debian/cdbs/kde.mk" ;)
<JontheEchidna> oo, maybe I should learn it then...
<stdin> cdbs can be more complicated, but for "other" kde4 packages, that line usually is all that's needed
<stdin> just grab the debian/cdbs dir from kde4libs
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-22
<nosrednaekim> what happened to nixternal?
<JontheEchidna> He died in a bizarre gardening accident
<nosrednaekim> hah
<EagleScreen> anybody can help me with d3lphin package???
 * nixternal went out and rode about 90 miles today
<vorian> nixternal: skateboard?
<nixternal> vorian: bike
<nixternal> skateboard, jeesh man, I would kill myself on that
<nixternal> in 2 weeks, I have put almost 500 miles on my bike
<vorian> lol
<vorian> nixternal: my wife got me a bike for fathers day
<vorian> a stairmaster
<nixternal> nice, you ride it yet?
<vorian> :/
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> I got a Trek 7.3 FX
<vorian> I have a trek 5000 that's about 12 years old
<nixternal> still a good bike though
<vorian> sure it
<vorian> I love it
<nixternal> maybe I will ride out to OLF
<vorian> haha
<vorian> in October!
<nixternal> yup
<vorian> that would be something
<nixternal> my legs would fall off
<nixternal> has to be about 300 miles
<nixternal> lets see, 30 miles == 1.5 hours
<nixternal> so a full day of riding :)
<vorian> more than that i think
<vorian> close
<vorian> 350
<nixternal> fun
<nixternal> ya, anything more than 50 miles with a cadence of 70, my legs will explode
<vorian> plus, Indianapolis to Columbus is quite hilly
<vorian> i bet they would explode
<nixternal> hehe, 351 miles avoiding highways
<vorian> or
<nixternal> if I split that up into a couple of days, that might be a fun ride
<vorian> yeah, depends on the weather
<nixternal> october is usually perfect biking weather
<vorian> yeah, but it rains 29 of the days in October, in Ohio
<nixternal> that sucks, but I have wet gear and a read fender
<nixternal> rear
<seele> apachelogger: what are the urls for the kgrubconfig packages again?  i'm going to try to get some people to try it out today
<seele> (i dont think they would want me emailing them packages to install)
<apachelogger> seele: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/kgrubeditor/
<seele> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> you're welcome
<yao_ziyua1> ﻿how about ff3 for kubuntu now?
<JontheEchidna> What about it?
<yao_ziyua1> some bugs
<yao_ziyua1> i'm using the ff3 package from ubuntu's repository under kubuntu 8.04
<JontheEchidna> Kubuntu and Ubuntu use the same repos for everything
<yao_ziyua1> one bug is the autoscrolling mouse icon isn't drawn transparently
<yao_ziyuan> the bug is not only specific to kubuntu, but also to ubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> i'm going to #ubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> no one ever got through to him the idea of using a bugtracker, did they?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: that would be actually inteligent
<nixternal> what's a bugtracker?
<jussi01> :D
<nixternal> 2 hours and 14 minutes to ride 50 miles, or just over 80km
<jussi01> not bad at all
<nixternal> err, that is 3 hours and 14 minutes
<nixternal> not 2
<nixternal> I would have been flying
<jussi01> yeah, was just thinking, 40km per hour? steady?
<jussi01> :P
<nixternal> that would have hurt :)
<ryanakca> wow... 40km per hour... that's slower than on our city streets
 * apachelogger never drives faster than that
<nixternal> I can do that, but not for that long
 * apachelogger dislikes fast movement
<jussi01> apachelogger: do you have a mopo car? :P
<ryanakca> what were you riding?
<nixternal> my bike
<ryanakca> car?
<apachelogger> bike
<apachelogger> ;-)
<ryanakca> oh, ouch, that's fast :)
<apachelogger> loads of training
<Jucato> skateboard?
<Jucato> oh, bike..
<ryanakca> skidoo :)
<nixternal> somebody stole my skidoo
<ryanakca> ouch...
<nixternal> the double ouch was I just bought it
<ryanakca> <offtopic> I wonder if they have sandoos :) </offtopic>
<nixternal> didn't pay the first note
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot020.png <-- my nu color scheme
<ryanakca> *nods*... what were you biking in?
<ryanakca> marathon/race or just for fun?
<jussi01> apachelogger: very nice!
<nixternal> I kind of like it
<nixternal> ryanakca: just for fun with the club
<nixternal> I have a few years before I am race ready
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot023.png
<apachelogger> 1.1
<nixternal> eww
<Nightrose> apachelogger: haha awesome
<jussi01> argh, apachelogger what is that horribleness? :P
<ryanakca> incredible how ugly KDE3 looks after having spent a few months in KDE4
<ryanakca> apachelogger: 020 is very nice ):
<ryanakca> :)
<apachelogger> Oo
<nixternal> ryanakca: yes, I am stuck on KDE 3 right now with my work lappy until intrepid settels down
 * jussi01 is stuck on windows cause he killed his grub :/
 * apachelogger thinsk kde3 is beautiful :(
<jussi01> and I have no cds
<nixternal> hehe
 * ryanakca comforts jussi01
<nixternal> apachelogger: with plastik it is, not with that nasty theme you have in that screeny
 * jussi01 cries on ryanakca's shoulder
<nixternal> haha
<ryanakca> jussi01: you could download the CD and an app to run isos under Windows, and then install it through Wubi :)
<JontheEchidna> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/kde4_1b1.png
<jussi01> ryanakca: meh, Ill wait
<apachelogger> nixternal: that was default for the majority of KDE 3 releases
<jussi01> I only have a 1mb connection here anyway
<ryanakca> jussi01: ...
<jussi01> and Im going home tomorrow
<ryanakca> 1mb?!? I have 256kb/s :)
 * jussi01 comforts ryanakca
 * JontheEchidna has 1.5 mbit
 * jussi01 has 5/3 at home
<JontheEchidna> 180 kb/s :(
<ryanakca> Of course, my ISP tells me I should have 1mb/s to 2mb/s ... but if you read the really fine print it says "Up to <x>mb/s" and they could serve me 1B/s and still not be sued for false advertising
<nixternal> apachelogger: I remember, and it was the first that I changed
<nixternal> Debian at least defaulted to Plastik, so I never had to change it
<apachelogger> you have absolutely no taste for good artwork :|
<apachelogger> debian 3.1 didn't even have plastik in the repos :S
 * apachelogger has to compile kde 3.4
<ryanakca> nixternal: d'you have a Debian install handy?
<nixternal> ryanakca: at home I do, I just got to the LUG meeting
<ryanakca> nixternal: ok, well, when you get a chance, could I convince you to install my updated kguitar package? I can't get MIDI playback in kguitar working on my install, so I'm wondering if it's my package or my install...
<nixternal> hrmm, it is a Debian server
<nixternal> I need to isntall a Debian desktop box though
<ryanakca> nixternal: Ok, thanks anyways :)
<JontheEchidna> Ooh, big thunderstorm
<JontheEchidna> Hope I don't lose power...
 * seele sighs
<seele> how can something as simple as a clock widget suck so bad?
<seele> maybe graphics are harder than i give credit for
<seele> but i wish they would stay consistent in what clickable areas are
<ScottK> One of the consistent downfalls of small projects is they tend to start off with "Hmm, sounds cool.  I'll code something up." rather than a lot of thought about design.
<ScottK> Thinking about design doesn't always get you a good design, but odds are better than not thinking about it.
<seele> i'm not even talking about design
<seele> resize looks awful.. subtext isnt even centered
<seele> they don't seem to be using a standard timezone list because i can't find UTC/GMT
<seele> every reason why i might want two clocks instead of one, theyve broken
<ScottK> Then again, some people are just gifted.
 * seele is getting a bit nervous about shipping 4.1.3 for ibex :P
<ScottK> Did you see my marketing slogan I posted here a week or two ago for Ibex?
<seele> no, what was it?
<ScottK> "The Intrepid Ibex explores the wild jungle of KDE4.  Some days you eat the tiger.  Some days the tiger eats you.  Which will it be?  Upgrade and find out."
<seele> LOL
<ryanakca> lol :)
<seele> ouch that hurts
<ScottK> There are people that would actually attract.
<ScottK> And folks certainly couldn't complain they weren't warned.
<seele> hmm.. kgrubeditor still needs a lot of work
<ryanakca> Riddell: did you add the redirects to the RT?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-15
<vorian> huh, this is kind of cool
<vorian> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-kde-plasmoids/index.html?ca=drs-
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu plug
<Mamarok> claydoh: we realy should moderate Steven, he is going mad or what?
<Mamarok> I will be away all day and back in the evening only...
<Lure> sebas: re umlauts: never heard of Compose key?
<sebas> Lure: that's actually standard on Dutch keyboard, and I hate that behaviour :)
<Lure> sebas: really? <compose> " a - just sounds natural to me ;-)
<Lure> sebas: I use it for slavic characters
<Lure> čšž
<sebas> I could never get used to it
<Lure> sebas: I like it as it is useful for any special char and works everywhere (unless on Windows ;-))
 * Lure hates that VirtualBox does not have support for Compose key ;-)
<Lure> sebas: but I agree with your first point - no way to hack w/o US keyboard ;-)
 * Lure has always problems with ordering US english keaybords for laptops ;-)
<sebas> :)
<\sh> sebas: much more easy...don't type umlauts...use ue ;)
<sebas> \sh: yeah, and bastardize my own name
<sebas> Amazin how much feedback I'm getting, I seem to have hit a topic everybody has an opinion about
<\sh> sebas: I do that always...because people from other countries don't pronounce "Stephan" correctly...so
<\sh> I'm mostly "Steven" or "Stephen" or "Steve" ;)
<kwwii> Riddell: stupid question, but do you know when the kde ev meeting/voting thing is happening at gran canaria?
<kwwii> I am in the process of booking flights and wondered when I need to arrive
<sebas> kwwii: I *think* the Tuesday
<sebas> let me check though
<kwwii> sebas: hey man
<sebas> hey dude :)
<kwwii> sebas: thanks...as long as I know it is not on the 3rd or such :)
<sebas> It's Tuesday 7-7
<kwwii> sebas: excellent, thanks for the info
<kwwii> sorry to bother
<Riddell> I wonder what happens on the Monday then?
<sebas> nope, doing it in advance hasn't been good for attendance
<sebas> akademy talks, Riddell :)
<sebas> http://www.grancanariadesktopsummit.org/node/10
<sebas> http://www.grancanariadesktopsummit.org/node/115
<Riddell> has the talks timetable been announced?
<sebas> Not yet, it's not completely finalised
<Riddell> ok
<sebas> or rather, it has been announced as part of the keynotes, but not specifically
<\sh> lucky people...and we need to waste our time in a new datacenter somewhere in FFM
<Sput> \sh: hehe. want me to visit you one of these days?
<Riddell> Nightrose: do you know which kubuntu people are going to linuxtag?
<Nightrose> Riddell: yea, one second
<Nightrose> Riddell: monika krug, franziska tenzer, arthur schiwon and milian wolff and Czessi
<Nightrose> and me
<sebas> and me :)
<Nightrose> \o/
<Riddell> Nightrose: do you know  is there's  a separate stall or if it's part of KDE?
<Nightrose> Riddell: shared booth for kde amarok and kubuntu
<Nightrose> it's going to be cuddly
<Riddell> Nightrose: do you know if anyone has the kubuntu poster stand?
<Nightrose> but they have a lot less booths this year so we have to take what we can get
<Riddell> and if anyone has CDs and stickers ordered?
<Nightrose> no idea - Czessi would know i think
<Riddell> Czessi: ping ping
<sebas> Riddell: are you going to LT? (And did I ask you already?)
<sebas> (to which you answered
<sebas> "no")?
<Riddell> sebas: I'm not
<sebas> I knew that then :)
<\sh> Sput: hmmm...we are working during nights ;)
<Sput> \sh: and are you doing at daytime?
<Sput> *what
<\sh> Sput: sleeping?
<Sput> \sh: that is effed up :)
<Sput> so we need to drink a morning beer then?
<sebas> Rock the night, sleep all day!
<\sh> Sput: hehe...this evening we are driving to duesseldorf..then we disassemble some servers from our racks there..then back to ffm...and tomorrow afternoon two other colleagues are assembling the servers, and I'm going back to duesseldorf...then back to ffm..and for the rest of the week nightshifts in FFM
<Sput> hmm ok, sounds like meeting each other won't be too easy then :/
<Sput> btw, what happened to that party?
<\sh> Sput: sadly yes...
<Sput> I won't be around from the 24th of june until late july
<sebas> Sput: you're going to akademy btw?
<Sput> sebas: sadly not
<\sh> Sput: planning already begun ... people from all over germany will be invited..so it will be late july or beginning/mid august
<Sput> nor Linuxtag
<sebas> dude!
<Sput> sebas: I'm in Australia during that time :/
<sebas> whoah, life caught up with you or something?
<sebas> Well, AUS doesn't sound bad as alternative
<Sput> work pays a trip to Australia, I couldn't resist :)
<Sput> the conference is right during akademy
<Sput> and the vacation we do before the conference is right during linuxtag
<Sput> bad timing, but meh
 * \sh tries to attend froscon this year...but not being sure about that, because of kid wife and work
<Sput> wife?
<Sput> what did I miss?
<\sh> Sput: nothing...I just call her wife :)
<Sput> anyway, I am going to be at froscon if nothing really bad happens
<\sh> Sput: when it's time for marriage believe me you need to be there :)
<Sput> \sh: I hope so :>
<sebas> I probably won't, didn't send in a talk and it might be one of the sacrifices of a full-time job
<Sput> sebas: meh :)
<\sh> and I wonder if I should invite sebas to be the man who operate the tap for the beer
<sebas> work-work sent me to UDS and Akademy already, so I can't really complain
<Sput> and now that the KDE offices moved to Berlin, there probably won't be another easy opportunity to meet up soon :/
<sebas> \sh: I sure have some qualification :)
<sebas> We've not moved yet. :P
<Riddell> "KDE offices moved to Berlin" huh?
<sebas> It's not even decided conclusively
<\sh> sebas: yeah...the koelsch last time in St. Augustin was well served ;)
<Sput> sebas: yeah, but I'm busy this week and away starting next week :(
<Sput> sebas: I thought claudia was moving away though
<sebas> even then it won't :P
<sebas> She did, she's commutting right now, and we're looking into moving
<sebas> But GCDS is much more important right now
<Sput> right
 * Sput goes back to torturing students
<milian> regardind LT: sadly I wont have much time that week and wont be there so often :-/
<seele> is the next meeting tomorrow night?
<Riddell> seele: yes  I think so
<Riddell> next on my todo list is announcing that
<seele> hehe ok
<Riddell> 23:00 do?
<seele> UTC?
<Riddell> yes
<seele> is that the most popular time?
<Riddell> as good as any other I think, and I'm about before then
<Riddell> I'm not about before then
<rgreening> ryanakca: ping
<rgreening> I've looked everywhere for the image... I can't seem to find it...
<Tonio_> http://www.opera.com/freedom/
<Tonio_> Riddell: and if they go opensource ? :)
<Tonio_> I hope it'll be what I'm thinking about...
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'll believe it  when I see it
<rgreening> ryanakca: I'll ty and re-create it now...
<mpt> Hi, if I'm running Ubuntu, which package should I install to get Kubuntu's System Settings GUI?
<Riddell> mpt: systemsettings
<mpt> oh, "systemsettings"
<mpt> silly me
<mpt> thanks Riddell
<seele> mpt: still working on control center?
<seele> mpt: have you had any more contact with the sun people regarding their work?
<mpt> seele, no and no, sorry
<seele> ah, too bad. they were doing some interesting stuff and systemsettings/controlcenter really do need some work
<mpt> Actually working on trying to get Ubuntu's language/region settings up to about 25% of Kubuntu's sophistication :-)
<seele> hehe
<seele> sounds like fun
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Meeting Tuesday 16th at 23:00UTC | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Alpha 2 is OUT!
<Riddell> nixternal: has the calendar disappeared from the firdge?
<Czessi> Riddell: Hi, I've the Kubuntu stand poster and a lot of other posters. we have some stickers and we ordered cds via juliux from ubuntu-de. monika and blizzz has an interview with radiotux about kubuntu-de on saturday
<Riddell> Czessi: excellent!
<Riddell> Czessi: do you know how many CDs you'll get?
<Czessi> Riddell: here you can see the other posters: http://www.czessi.de/de/images/cimg0316-jpg
<Riddell> Czessi: wow, who made them?
<Czessi> Riddell: i don't know how many CDs we will resieved. i think we have orderen around 2000. when we become 1000 i think it's ok
<Riddell> that's a decent amount
<Czessi> Riddell: but more than last year. last year they send us only 200 or 300 cds
<Czessi> for the posters we build a pdf and printed it at a college
<Riddell> Czessi: after linuxtag I'd like the poster stand to go to Gran Canaria, I'm asking the KDE admin if she can sort that out
<Czessi> Riddell: i think gran canaria is in july. it would we good, when i can put the poster stand in the kde booth box and after gran canaria the poster stand can arrived me back via the kde booth box at froscon in august.
<Riddell> that would be good yes
<Riddell> Czessi: seems like the booth box isn't going to Gran Canaria, can I send you  a postal address to ship it to?
<Czessi> Riddell: yes, no problem. is it possible that you send me them back after gran canaria? we have need it for froscon (August) and other exhibitions like "Linux-Info-Tag Dresden" in this year
<Riddell> Czessi: yep,  I'll take it back or find someone in .de who can do so
<Czessi> Riddell: great :-)
<Riddell> Czessi: e-mailed you the postal address
<Riddell> seaLne: talking about Kubuntu posters, do you have any of the canvas ones from previous akademys?
<seaLne> not sure what happened with them after last year? did they not end up with kubuntu-de?
<Czessi> Riddell: yes, i've recieved the mail
<Riddell> Sput: is there a Quassel mailing list?
<Sput> Riddell: no, though I really should set one up :)
<Riddell> Sput: we have a list of features that Kubuntu people would like to see done in Quassel, where is a good place to send it?
<Sput> Riddell: devel at quassel-irc.org
<Riddell> Sput: where does that end up?
<Sput> basically, EgS and I get it :)
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you send kubuntu_01_google_lucky.diff upstream?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I have 0.7.1 installed but typing into the address bar doesn't give me feeling lucky
<Riddell> probably build system doesn't have patching enabled, or maybe debian/patches/series is missing
<WanderingKnight> hey there, just a question here
<WanderingKnight> I'm using the experimental PPAs
<WanderingKnight> and for some reason when I rebooted today the plasma-desktop-appletsrc file is not loading correctly and I get a gray desktop with no interaction possible
<WanderingKnight> panels work
<WanderingKnight> but the desktop doesn't
<WanderingKnight> do you have any idea which entry in the plasma-desktop-appletsrc file could be causing the problem?
<WanderingKnight> was anything like this reported?
<Riddell> WanderingKnight: I don't know but possibly the wallpaper plasmoid isn't loading for some reason?
<Riddell> what happens if you right click and change that?
<WanderingKnight> nothing, it's like plasma is not taking ownership of the desktop
<Mamarok> WanderingKnight: you don't have third party plasmoids?
<WanderingKnight> nope
<WanderingKnight> I actually had no plasmoids on my desktop other than the panels
<Mamarok> came accross that with a user the other night, he had installed plasmoids from another PPA
<WanderingKnight> if I rename the config file everything comes back to normal with the default values
<WanderingKnight> hmm
<WanderingKnight> the only PPA I have is kubuntu-experimental
<Mamarok> ok, then it's a different issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: arora's patch doesn't work atm... the packaging is good, but it won't work as it did during the uds
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have to check this out
<Tonio_> Riddell: so I didn't send the patch upstream, of course :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the patch didn't change though... that's a bit strange...
<Tonio_> Riddell: atm I'mm stuck with cmake issues and kpackagekit....
 * Tonio_ is a bit bored with cmake errors those days...
<Riddell> uh oh
<Riddell> let me know if you need some  help
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum I used to pig you about that but you were not there...
<levu> Hi, i have a problem with QtCreator: he can't find my qt version, where is it located?
<Riddell> I've been away for a few days
<Riddell> levu: I've no idea, depends on where it's looking
<levu> Riddell: do you have it installed?
<Riddell> no
<levu> hmm, does anyone has a working version of qt creator?
<Riddell> Tonio_ is the last uploader of qt creator
<Riddell> no he's not, lex is, he's not around just now
<levu> Riddell: hmm... maybe i'll search a little bit with google or so...
<Riddell> levu: danimo may know (he's on irc but not this channel)
<levu> Riddell: thx
<Riddell> infact I see there's a #qt-creator channel who might know
<levu> yes, i saw it also :)
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, it does look the calendar is missing from the fridge
<Riddell> shtylman_: how  did openoffice-kde progress while I've been away?  you were promising packages just before I left
<nixternal> Riddell: apport:  pykde - complete, hooks - complete, Help->Report Bug - complete
<nixternal> pitti merged in my pykde changes yesterday so we should be seeing that soon, I uploaded the updated kubuntu_51 patch to bzr that contains the changes for Help->Report Bug if you want to look it over
<nixternal> that hasn't been tested, but it does at least build :)
<Riddell> nixternal: rock king
<Mamarok> claydoh: are you around?
<yuriy_work> anybody successfully build and/or run kdepim on ms windows?
<nixternal> anybody successfully run ms windows?
<nixternal> ;p
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I do
<apachelogger> Riddell: please pass quassel through NEW
<nixternal> have to sit on a pillow today, saddle sore is killing me...hard to concentrate
<apachelogger> comes with major size decrease muahahahaha
<yuriy_work> nixternal: no, but having kmail would be nice.
<nixternal> I have my list of 20 bugs to knock out, don't know how easy this will be now
<yuriy_work> first day at work, stuck on task #1: set up mail client
<nixternal> lol
<Riddell> yuriy_work: what's work?
<nixternal> yuriy_work: I take it isn't an Exchange mail service
<nixternal> yuriy_work: they won't let you run Linux?
<Riddell> apachelogger: done
<nixternal> silly corporates
<apachelogger> Riddell: thx
<yuriy_work> Riddell: these guys: ptcusa.com
<yuriy_work> nixternal: nope not Exchange
<nixternal> lucky you
<Riddell> yuriy_work: I suspect kdepim is still a work in progress on windows, kdab are working on it though
<yuriy_work> nixternal: I can run linux but I also need visual studio. so for now it's XP + linux in VM (which I haven't installed yet) maybe later I'll swap
<nixternal> nice, I like what they tested their site with, Konqueror 4.1.3 :)
<nixternal> hrmm, I know I have heard of Pyramid, just can't think why
<apachelogger> daft punk => alive 2007 => pyramid => <3 pyramid
<apachelogger> yuriy_work: you should swap now :P
<apachelogger> probably a bit time saver
<apachelogger> big even
<nixternal> S100 - that's why I have heard of Pyramid...we used it with Allen Bradley PLCs
<yuriy_work> 4 hours of use: 42% file fragmentation
<nixternal> hahhahaha
<yuriy_work> also >20GB used with no user data
<apachelogger> must be vista
<yuriy_work> 25GB even. XP, with visual studio 2005 + 2008, KDE 4.2.3, OO.o, and one other multiple CD piece of software
<Mamarok> hm, are there printer setup problems in 4.2.90?
<Mamarok> no way to start the printer setup tool, and it is not in systemsettings anymore
<Riddell> yeah that needs looked at
<Mamarok> ouch, and how do I print in the mean time, cups setup I guess?
<yuriy_work> Mamarok:  yeah localhost:631 should do it
<apachelogger> yuriy_work: ewww
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> people
<apachelogger> what do you want me to work on today?
<yuriy_work> hmm which bullet. ext3 w/ ext2ifs driver in win or ntfs w/ ntfs-3g
<apachelogger> I will probably reach ballmer peak in about 2 hours, so better give me directions now, before I go insane or something
<shtylman_> Riddell: I got held up by the install process...but that has been cleared up (got help from some other go-oo people) and now I am putting some finishing touches on the fpicker...others have compiled with my new kde4 stuff and reported success with the widget drawing side of things :)
<claydoh> Mamarok: for a minute. leaving for work soon
<apachelogger> neversfelde: ping
<neversfelde> apachelogger: pong
<Mamarok> claydoh: this Luis chap has disappeared from the mailing list...
<apachelogger> neversfelde: wanna beat up bug 66362
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66362 in kdeedu "Equation Solver not enabled in Kalzium" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66362
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I am writing exams till next week, so I am technically not here :)
<Mamarok> claydoh: so no wonder he is not posting anmore
<claydoh> Mamarok: not sure if luis is muzzer or not
<claydoh> tha's who i thought it was
<Mamarok> oh, you mean a fake setup by muzer to piss off Steven?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: if it is not that urgent, I will have a look at it next week?
<Mamarok> claydoh: any thoughts on what we do now?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: well, not that urgent, it just needs to be kind of done for 9.10 :P
<apachelogger> that darn bug is 300 years around
<Mamarok> claydoh: I also got a PM from another user, did you get that too?
<apachelogger> and I threw it at at least as many people, still it is not fixed :P
<apachelogger> neversfelde: so, can I assing the bug to you?
<claydoh> steve directly named muzer (muzeerakascooby@gmail.com
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yes
<claydoh> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> ok, then I don't need to forward it
<shtylman_> Riddell: I do want to create packagees...but only once I am satisfied :)
<Mamarok> well, steven talks about Luis now in his posts, didn't warn him not to continue with his accusations?
<Riddell> shtylman_: cool, no rush, working code is the important thing
<Mamarok> didn't we*
<claydoh> yes i did, but haven't caught up e=with everything
<claydoh> and i do neees to leave for work :(
<Mamarok> claydoh: I will be around most of the time these days, I will watch this closely, but would like to have some input from you too :)
<claydoh> I will provide :)
<Mamarok> thx :)
<claydoh> He does need to get help with his current problem, though. We'll see how he responds to the help offered
<Mamarok> yes, let's hope he stops with his paranoia
 * Riddell writes main inclusion reports for Arora, Choqok, kopete-facebook and qjson
<apachelogger> Riddell: kopete-facebook is still on revu?
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's in the archive
<Riddell> let me remove it from revu
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> Riddell: tonio uploaded a new version it seems
<apachelogger> or maybe not
<apachelogger> I am getting confused :P
<Riddell> archived
 * Riddell moves  kaffeine to main and adds to seeds
<apachelogger> I need someone with an audio cd
<apachelogger> right now, right here
<apachelogger> HALP!
<Riddell> apachelogger: I can dig one out
<Nightrose> apachelogger: does neon build right now? (/me guesses not because of missing liblastfm)
<Nightrose> can you have a look at that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok... make sure "lame" is not installed, insert audio cd and go to audiocd:/
<Nightrose> i have a audio cd in return ;-)
<apachelogger> no MP3 folder should be showing up
<apachelogger> then install lame and reload the slave a couple of times
<apachelogger> MP3 folder shoudl show up
<apachelogger> Nightrose: there were no uploads since friday really
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ok well it'll probably not build anyway
<apachelogger> also the lastfm stuff should be optional really
<apachelogger> it's just a matter of wrapping the web service and the applet into an if liblastfm, isn't it?
<Riddell> liblastfm is on revu
<Riddell> it has a curious build system
<apachelogger> does indeed
<apachelogger> Nightrose: mxcl should be using cmake :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yes but it's an integral part of amarok that needs testing - so i'd rather have it added to neon if possible
<Nightrose> apachelogger: told him already
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, yeah, I agree on the testing but still it should be optional to build :P
 * apachelogger has a feeling that debian will rip the media services apart into seperate packages anyway :P
<apachelogger> s/media/web
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Conflict discovered in '/home/apachelogger/neon/root/svn/amarok-nightly/src/Amarok.h'.
<Riddell> apachelogger: I confirm MP3 folder appears after I install lame
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, thx :)
 * apachelogger closes bug reports
<shtylman_> Riddell: did you get a chance to look at the ubiquity mockups...? the sidebar is the big idea I would like to try...I am also gonna make a new set of mockups using the 'air' plasma container style instead of that blur I have now...
<apachelogger> I liked it, though IMHO it should go fullscreen if invoked as ubiquity-only-session
<Riddell> shtylman_: no where are they?
<shtylman_> http://shtylman.com/stuff/kubuntu_installer/
<shtylman_> those are actual working widgets...with css styles applied
<apachelogger> css styles++
<apachelogger> the suse installer looks really slick for the better part
<Riddell> shtylman_: bling!
<Riddell> shtylman_: this is running in ubiquity only session?
<shtylman_> it would be yes...that is actually just a quick stand alone mockup I made...
<shtylman_> but my plan is to do something similar in the non standalone session except without the blue background
<Riddell> shtylman_: no logo though, that breaks the branding for derivatives guidelines
<shtylman_> think basically like a giant plasmoid container
<Riddell> shtylman_: also you need to be careful about accessibility when playing with widget colours, the final style should be run by the kde accessibility dudes
<shtylman_> Riddell: gotcha...didn't know the policy on that...they can easily change the logo though with a simple css.. :)
<shtylman_> k...hopefully the widget colors will match the rest of kde...that is the plan
<shtylman_> just havn't put too much time into it yet
<shtylman_> what do you think about the sidebar steps display?
<Riddell> shtylman_: top stuff I think
<apachelogger> +1
<shtylman_> I like that type of installer because it is more clear about what is happening
<Riddell> changing desktop in beta 2 puts a curious plasmoid on the screen, not sure how useful it is
<shtylman_> what do you mean?
<Riddell> try it and see :)
<shtylman_> what do you mean by changing desktop...
<shtylman_> like multiple desktops?
<Riddell> yes, control-F2
<shtylman_> I get nothing :(
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Promotion
<_Groo_> hi apachelogger, all
<Riddell> evening _Groo_
<Nightrose> apachelogger: *lol* - i'll clean it up
<Nightrose> thx
<apachelogger> _Groo_: hullos
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, make sure you take up on that :P
<apachelogger> we had some pretty funky ideas back in the days
<Nightrose> you also had lots of time :D
<apachelogger> it's not a matter of time, it is a matte rof how you use your resources :P
<ryanakca> rgreening: Lovely, thanks
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: The KWin thing is probably due to this: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/1:9.10.6
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kwin thing?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: plasmaish thing on desktop change
<Riddell> "enables desktop popup name on desktop swich" ah hah
<Riddell> well we'll see if what feedback we get
<JontheEchidna> I'm also not quite sure I agree with the screen edge timeout being set to 0
<JontheEchidna> there was a timeout there for a purpose :/
<JontheEchidna> oh, this explains where amarok's splash screen went: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/1:9.10.3
<Riddell> what is htat?
<JontheEchidna> the timeout was there to lower the chance of accidental activation of the screen edge actoins
<Riddell> tonio has been busy :)
<Riddell> splash screens are evil
<JontheEchidna> I would like to note that without it, the launch feedback icon goes away before amarok is launched
<JontheEchidna> so the first time around I thought it crashed or somethign
<mgraesslin> JontheEchidna: I don't think that's a good idea
<mgraesslin> "set electrib borders timeout to 0"
<JontheEchidna> agreed
<Riddell> argue it at the meeting tomorrow?
<Riddell> or just revert the change in bzr and let him argue it :)
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> I'll put defaults on the agenda at any rate
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I do not know what it is for, but I can use this equation solver with kalzium on karmic. Seems to be an already solved bug?
<apachelogger> possilby
<apachelogger> buildlog will tell
<neversfelde> also kdeedu depends on ocaml and libfacile-ocaml-dev
<apachelogger> are they in main now?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's in main now
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> then it might be fixed indeed
<apachelogger> neversfelde: looks fixed if JontheEchidna is right and they are both mained
<apachelogger> which apprently is true
<apachelogger> \o/
<Quintasan> hmm, meeting is veryy late
<neversfelde> uh, yes
<neversfelde> this is not late, it is early in the morning :)
<apachelogger> is it?
<Quintasan> oh, right
<apachelogger> what is it in CEST?
<Quintasan> now you mention it, it's +2 in Poland now
<neversfelde> 1 am or not
<Quintasan> 01:00 Friday :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: wed :P
<Quintasan> ARGH
<Quintasan> I seriously need to rest
<Quintasan> @_@
<apachelogger> 1 am is fine for me, but don't expect me to be sober and don't expect me to run for council :P
<Quintasan> :D
 * ScottK would have thought less sober would make it more likely.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> true, who knows
<neversfelde> I cannot make it, another test on friday morning, the 9th one :/
<apachelogger> makes me think of NIN
<Quintasan> I guess I will sleep till noon and I'll be fine :3
<apachelogger> Quintasan: sounds like a plan
<Quintasan> apachelogger: knowing myself I will get up at 9 o' clock :S
<apachelogger> so go to bed at 18 oc and get up again at 1 :P
<Quintasan> That won't work, you think I haven't tried it? :D
<apachelogger> worked for me all the time :P
<apachelogger> well, actually, only once the other times was too excited that I couldn't have sleet anyway :)
<Quintasan> oh, happen for me everyday :D
<Quintasan> s/for/to
<Quintasan> my sis said I have too much energy, to be exact "You have ADHD. Go to bed now!"
<apachelogger> ADHD is no fun at all
<Quintasan> I hope she was joking :X
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: before I forget, would you mind looking at bug 387291?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387291 in gwenview-i18n "Request for removal (source and binary)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387291
<apachelogger> Quintasan: oh well, as long as you get diagnosed and treated at some point :P
<_Groo_> guys the bittorrent bug in kget is a kde one or a kubuntu package one?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I wonder if I should record myself when I can't go skateboarding, I sometimes start running up and downstairs because I can't go outside :D
<apachelogger> uh, that sounds weird indeed :P
<apachelogger> _Groo_: package
<apachelogger> there is a bug report somewhere
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: done
<Quintasan> http://artax.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/~kendy/blog/archives/monthly/2009-06.html#2009-06-15T14_37_23.htm
<Quintasan> KDE4 integration in OO.o was prepared very quickly
<_Groo_> Quintasan: where where???
<Quintasan> _Groo_: just open up the link :P
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: ^.^
<ryanakca> apachelogger: libqinfinity in Debian NEW :)
<JontheEchidna> ^meaning it'll only be a few more months before it's out of NEW? :P
<apachelogger> ryanakca: NEW aint is no unstable :P
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: hehe, nah, I'm betting a month. I'll get it sync'd into Karmic once it gets out :)
<apachelogger> ryanakca: why not upload to karmic as well?
<apachelogger> kern did that too with libinfinity
<Quintasan> hmm, I need to check progress on shaman
<apachelogger> seems like a good way to go around the NEW lag ;-)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: sure, I'll s/-1/-0ubuntu1/ and build / test...
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Also, did you have any difficulty getting kobby to detect libqinfinity?
<apachelogger> none at all
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> did anyone blog about the kobby packages?
<apachelogger> really, if you want a kickass product for next UDS you better promote it's packages so it gets testing :P
<ryanakca> Odd... it fails to detect it in experimental :/
<apachelogger> maybe your package is flawed :P
<ryanakca> apachelogger: *shrug*, Phil Kern seemed to like it :P
 * Quintasan 's KDE brainstorm ideas got positive response
<apachelogger> I mean your kobby package :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what idea would that be?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: KRunner interface to Amarok and clickable links in status messages in Kopete (there was a wish on bugzilla, but it was from 6 years ago :P)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: also we can sync speedcrunch since debian picked up the translation delta
<apachelogger> uh, yeah, clicakable links
<apachelogger> good idea that is
<apachelogger> Quintasan: did you look into creating the runner yourself?
<apachelogger> I heared it is not too difficult
<Quintasan> apachelogger: nope, my skills in programming are almost none
<apachelogger> well, get some then
<apachelogger> c++ and kde are all fancy things to get started with :P
<JontheEchidna> whoa, I was thinking a few days ago about how I couldn't get QtCurve sponsored before there was a new release
<JontheEchidna> there's another release now
<apachelogger> not as fancy as ruby, but still
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: does it have a packaging branch?
<Quintasan> I just started Qt but looks like it's a bit too early for me to learn it.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: probably should
 * apachelogger aint sponsoring no stuff that aint got no branch
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, you need to know some c++ basics
<apachelogger> nothing to fancy, but the basics semantics et all
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: john are you there?
<Quintasan> I'm trying,but those pointers drive me crazy, I will skip them for a while
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://poignantguide.net/ruby/ you might wanna look into that, smarter says its a good guide to ruby, and ruby is pretty easy to learn IMHO
<apachelogger> especially since one doesn't have to fiddle with indents like in python :P
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: yup
<Quintasan> I tried python, intresting but I stopped learning, dunno why
<Quintasan> s/intresting/interesting
<apachelogger> try ruby
<apachelogger> feels different
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: when i fix the liblastfm package i just warn you via email?
<JontheEchidna> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/liblastfm
<JontheEchidna> you probably should have pushed it to revu
<JontheEchidna> cuz riddell went ahead and packaged it too it seems
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it is what _Groo_ made
<apachelogger> jr just pushed it
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> confusing...
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: nvm
<_Groo_> apachelogger: if its better then mine (and probably is) :) just use it instead
<JontheEchidna> anyway, I'll just subscribe to the package so I get email upates automatically
<apachelogger> _Groo_: it is yours, check out the page
<apachelogger> and go fix up your package :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i know its mine and ill fix it
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ahh you got confused because jon upload it instead of me.. :D
<apachelogger> no, JontheEchidna got confused :P
<apachelogger> I understood it all along :P
<Quintasan> judging from current state Shaman wont be ready for Karmic :<
<_Groo_> apachelogger: now im confused.. was not jon that uploaded it in the first place?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: Jonathan Riddell (Riddell) uploaded, Jonathan Thomas got confused (JontheEchidna)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ahhh JontheEchidna is NOT ridell :P didnt know that
<apachelogger> lol
<Quintasan> LOL
 * Quintasan just sprayed tea over his keyboard
<_Groo_> jonathan this jonathan that, they are all jonathan ¬¬
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that is what you get for drinking tea
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee for Quintasan
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to Quintasan.
<Quintasan> thx
 * Quintasan wonders how he should annoy the devels of Shaman
 * apachelogger read devils
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> "devils of shaman" could be a rock band or something though
<milian> hm my kde 4.3 installation doesn't seem to find some shared libraries - yet it works very fine - strange. In .xsession-errors I have messages like these:
<milian> Could not open library /usr/bin/kwalletmanager: Cannot load library /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kwalletmanager.so: (/usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kwalletmanager.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<Quintasan> You'd better give me some good ideas cause KPackageKit sucks :<
<milian> (after preparing to launch /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kwalletmanager.so)
<milian> is that known?
<milian> nothing to care about?
<milian> oh and I have the same msg for some knotify library
<Riddell> milian: libkdeinit4 libraries aren't needed, it won't cause any problems if they're not there, but it is curious
<ryanakca> apachelogger: dget http://packages.ryanak.ca/pool/main/libq/libqinfinity/libqinfinity_1.0b3-0ubuntu1.dsc ... same thing as the Debian one with version and maintainer mangling
<milian> Riddell: and these paths really don't exist
<MatratzenMatze> der logga
<milian> so which package should contain the lib?
<milian> kdeworkspace? kdebase?
 * Quintasan wonders if kubotu supplies cookies
<ryanakca> kubotu: order cookies for Quintasan
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to Quintasan.
<Quintasan> om nom nom
<Quintasan> :3
<apachelogger> milian: that file doesn't appear to be existing
<Riddell> milian: kwalletmanager package, but if they don't exist the question is why the app thinks they should
 * apachelogger notes that apt-file ain't spitting out anything
<apachelogger> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> ryanakca: kern approved that? Oo
<milian> I also had something about libkinit_knotify4.so or similar
<apachelogger> ryanakca: 1.0b3 > 1.0
<apachelogger> ryanakca: 1.0~beta3 < 1.0
<milian> so should I dig deeper? or is this a packaging error?
<milian> ot: hi apachelogger btw. will you be in Berlin for the LT next week?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> gotta work
<ryanakca> apachelogger: *nod* http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<milian> to bad :-/
<apachelogger> yeah :(
<apachelogger> ryanakca: that is quite a PITA
<milian> who'll be wholing for amarok then? :P
<apachelogger> ryanakca: get it out of new and talk to kern
<milian> howling?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Will do
<milian> narf - doing sounds wolfs do
 * apachelogger wouldn't be howling anyway
<milian> regarding that strange missing .so stuff - if you need input from my side, just say so
<milian> gotta do something for university now...
<milian> bye
 * apachelogger notes that the knotify4.so doesn't exist either
<apachelogger> neither in kde-nightly nor jaunty
<apachelogger> milian: my guess is that it just runs some weird try-loading-all-sorts-of-libs
<apachelogger> that way it is probably easier to add those later on if necessary
<milian> strange :-/
<EgS> Riddell: hey, just wanted to let you know, that you might want to forward my reply to the kubuntu devel list. my "reply to all" obviously bounced :)
<apachelogger> shtylman_: btw, germans love you for ooo-kde4
<apachelogger> well, mostly ;-)
<shtylman_> apachelogger: :)
<apachelogger> no promo for Kubuntu though :S
<shtylman_> heh
<apachelogger> shtylman_: next time you send a fancy mail, make sure you mention the K
<apachelogger> _Groo_: you know, it woud be really awesome if you could recruit someone to work on bug triage ;-)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: why so?
<apachelogger> because there aint enough people working on it
<neversfelde> There are really people that think that OOo KDE integration is a rebellion in the gnome project
<shtylman_> apachelogger: will do :)
<_Groo_> neversfelde: i miss kde4 integration in OOo ppa build.. native and gnome are awfull
<shtylman_> _Groo_: soon :)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and how can i help bug triaging?
<_Groo_> shtylman_: :)
<apachelogger> _Groo_: I take it you don't know anyone to work on bug triage?
<neversfelde> I think kdeedu build will  be finished not before next week
<Quintasan> I'm free for a moment :3
<apachelogger> at least it gets LZMA I hope :P
<Quintasan> btw. apachelogger: thx for guide, very nice :P
<apachelogger> told ya :P
<Quintasan> that would give me three programming languages on "hello world" level :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: no i dont unfortunatelly..
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it goes beyond hello world :P
<apachelogger> _Groo_: oh well
<apachelogger> _Groo_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I hope :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: diggs pretty deep actually
<apachelogger> classes and stuff
<apachelogger> _Groo_: basically you just change the name at the end to get to another package... that is how I go around
<apachelogger> then for example you go to teh last page of the bug reports and start reading the reports
<apachelogger> then you either mark it incomplete and request information or set status and importance according to what you think is best
<apachelogger> mostly it will be an information request though
<apachelogger> if the report is really good (like it explains what is happening and when and on what version of KDE and Kubuntu...) you try to reproduce it and if you successed in that you you do the satuts and importance setting
<apachelogger> also, unless the bug is caused by Kubuntu (e.g. a patch, which is hard to know, or a packaging bug) it will need to go to bugs.kde.org as well
<apachelogger> ultimately you file it there right away, using a sensible description + add the URL to the launchpad bug
<apachelogger> then in the launchpad bug you click "also affects project" and enter the URL of the bug on bugs.kde.org
<apachelogger> that way we get status information of the KDE bug
<apachelogger> you can also do a more refined search on a package
<apachelogger> for example I usually go around and don't file bugs at bugs.kde.org right away but just markt hem as affecting the product (you would search for that with "needs upstream filing" or something like that  ;-))
<apachelogger> _Groo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<apachelogger> if you need help feel free to ask in here or poke JontheEchidna
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yes, i read it already, unfortunatelly i dont have so much time left.. i can do packages and stuff, since i mostly do it on weekends and days like today that are slow at work and im in the posession of the 3g modem, eheheh, but usually i dont have that much time, BUT ill try to see if i can shave of a few bugs nonetheless
<apachelogger> _Groo_: mostly bug triage does not requiring a lot of time
<apachelogger> I can tell, I don't have that much time either :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ill look up to it then...
<_Groo_> apachelogger: but i want some coffee also.. no sugar.. and some vodka
<_Groo_> kubotu: order coffee for _Groo_
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to _Groo_.
<_Groo_> kubotu: order coffee without sugar for _Groo_
 * kubotu slides coffee without sugar down the bar to _Groo_
<_Groo_> kubotu: order some Whisky and some vodka shots for _Groo_
 * kubotu slides some whisky and some vodka shots down the bar to _Groo_
 * _Groo_ hic
<apachelogger> only senior devs are allowed to drink :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: when can one call himself senior dev anyway?
 * _Groo_ is a senior dev
<apachelogger> dood, you have no coypright file in your liblastfm package :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: that liblastfm package was a DRAFT! since the genius who did the make system mixed two ways of doing things, i just worried about getting the proper files in the prper places :)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and i just want to learn with the best, so i advirtised here..
<apachelogger> clearly copyright was not proper enough :P
<_Groo_> since the bests dont want me around eheheheh
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> _Groo_: go fix your package :P
<apachelogger> I need it for amarok-nightly
<apachelogger> otherwise Nightrose might beat me up
<Quintasan> kubotu: order a coffe for Quintasan
 * kubotu slides a coffe down the bar to Quintasan
<apachelogger> and you really don't want thtat
<Quintasan> I shouldn't learn at night, I don't remember it when I get up :S
<Nightrose> nah apachelogger - i'll just cuddle you really really hard
<Nightrose> :D
<_Groo_> apachelogger: lol she beat me up for advertising that same package to some guy in #amarok
 * _Groo_ runs.. nightrose is here!!!
<Quintasan> She just mentioned you shouldnt do it :P
<apachelogger> _Groo_: because it is missing a copyright ifle :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: uh, ze cuddles, though I'd like to be cuddled by hydrogen again
<Quintasan> apachelogger: kthx for guide but I'm not getting everything right this late :P
<Nightrose> _Groo_: that some guy was a kde hacker ;-)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i'll let him know
<Nightrose> :D
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no rushy with he ruby :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: thank you
<apachelogger> I miss him :|
<_Groo_> Nightrose: oO no please
 * _Groo_ hopes its not aseigo.. no.. please.. not.. aseigo..
<Quintasan> apachelogger: seems to me like basic things are same in most programming languages, except the contants in Ruby :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: gonna fix it asap.. probably tonight..
<_Groo_> oh btw... ridell told me liblastfm.so should be in dev.. but i disagree since its the main lib.. should reamin in liblastfm0
<_Groo_> remain
<_Groo_> or liblastfm.so is only used in compile time?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, there isnt much you can do different ;-)
<apachelogger> _Groo_: .so is a link to .so.0, which is a link to .so.0.0.0
<apachelogger> applications only link to the latter 2
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> so, yes, the .so is only used for building
<apachelogger> kdeaccessibility is in a pretty bad shape if I may say so
<Sput> Riddell: plz2forward my mail as well :)
<apachelogger> harder, better, faster, stronger!
<_Groo_> i was confusing /usr/lib/liblastfm.so.0.3.0 with liblastfm.so symbolic link.. he is right
<_Groo_> aseigo aseigo aseigo...
<Quintasan> good night everone
<_Groo_> where is he? this used to work..
 * Quintasan is going to bed
<_Groo_> night Quintasan
<apachelogger> nini Quintasan
<_Groo_> Nightrose: and btw me right :) liblastfm IS broken in 2.2
 * _Groo_ dances around the office chairs again..
 * _Groo_ coworkers are used to groo by now
<Nightrose> that's why we warned everyone that trunk will be broken for a few days
<Nightrose> things not working are to be expected ;-)
<apachelogger> excuses, nothing but excuses
<_Groo_> Nightrose: thats not the point.. everyone is saying im wrong because now last.fm only allows streaming to subcribers.. they had the NERVE ;) to close my bug (i reopened it :D)...
<apachelogger> reopen ftw!
<_Groo_> Nightrose: but i proved them ALL wrong... if i use 2.1 i get streaming just fine. only using liblastfm amarok doesnt stream
<apachelogger> kdeaccessibility is all triaged
<apachelogger> _Groo_: you are like weird today :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: why is that?
<apachelogger> just a feeling I have
<apachelogger> bug 379485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379485 in kdemultimedia "package kdemultimedia-kio-plugins 4:4.2.3-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/kde4/apps/konqsidebartng/virtual_folders/services/audiocd.desktop', which is also in package kscd" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379485
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
<apachelogger> Sput, EgS: you could fwd to me and I can fwd to kubuntu-devel ;-)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: kk, easy fix
<JontheEchidna> though I did that for 0ubuntu2, wonder how it got lost :/
<JontheEchidna> 4.2.85-0ubuntu2 that is
<JontheEchidna> oh, fail:
<JontheEchidna> -Replaces: kdemultimedia-kio-plugins-kde4, kscd (<< 4:4.1.80)
<JontheEchidna> +Replaces: kdemultimedia-kio-plugins-kde4, kscd (<< 4:4.1.85)
<JontheEchidna> should have been 4.2.85
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: could you please sponsor kdemultimedia and kde-style-qtcurve from bzr?
<apachelogger> I am drunk
<apachelogger> I can sponsor anything
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kdemm got just that change?
<vorian> yay for drunk apachelogger
 * vorian just gets in from works
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the change I pasted was from a previous upload (and was incorrect) but yeah, just bump the replaces version
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no need to upload right away then
<apachelogger> yo vorian
<vorian> why is it that our meetings are always when I'm working :P
<apachelogger> why the heck does kdelibs5-dev depend on cmake nowadays?
<vorian> hmm
<apachelogger> vorian: so you can't become council member?
<vorian> I can't remeber the last time I made one - maybe i can drop in on my phone :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what do you think about bug 381834
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381834 in kdemultimedia "Add "Select main channel..." to main kmix window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381834
<JontheEchidna> I agree
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I am not sure
<apachelogger> it really only affects the tray icon
<apachelogger> there is no whatsoever function assigned to the master in the actual GUI
<apachelogger> what if you turn off the tray icon completely?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: standards of qtcurve is out-of-date
<apachelogger> I hope you testbuilt? :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I heard that we shouldn't bump standards ver unless debian does
<JontheEchidna> and yes, I testbuit
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that package was last merge, when?
<JontheEchidna> back in the kde3 days
<JontheEchidna> ...or never
<apachelogger> more like that :P
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's because it started as kde4-
<apachelogger> poor package
<JontheEchidna> debian still has kde3 in their kde-style-qtcurve package
<apachelogger> uploaded and pushed
<JontheEchidna> thx
<JontheEchidna> I'll make a gtk2-engines-qtcurve branch now
<apachelogger> I aint gonna sponsor gtk :P
<apachelogger> well, maybe, once that bottle of vodka is empty
<_Groo_> apachelogger: whats that sponsor stuff you guys always talk about?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: JontheEchidna is no core-developer so he can't uploaed to main/restricted, so he needs a sponsor, i.e. a dood who is core-developer
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ah ok... noted
<apachelogger> _Groo_: you are not any sort of ubuntu developer yet, so you can't upload to any repository, meaning you need a sponsor who is either MOTU if you have a change for universe/multiverse, or a core-dev for maint/restricted
<_Groo_> apachelogger: noted... again...
<_Groo_> apachelogger: btw the copyright file you talked about.. where do i get it and where should i put it?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: also, i remake the package wih oficial 0.3.0
<apachelogger> you create it and put it into debian/
<_Groo_> apachelogger: where can i get a sample copyright ?
<apachelogger> dh_make
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ah ok, the standard stuff ok
<_Groo_> apachelogger: sone be done till tomorrow
<_Groo_> should
<apachelogger> _Groo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#copyright
<apachelogger> also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic#Copyright
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ok, noted, thanks
<_Groo_> ho btw, who had the ho so briliant version name for libmysqlclient15-dev                      5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2
<_Groo_> the really is so... exquisite
<apachelogger> it could be worse really
<apachelogger> like when it gets backported (to a ppa)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: but if it is 5.0.75.. why called it 5.1.30? a rose with other name?
<apachelogger> someone might have screwed up
<apachelogger> and instead of introducing an epoch (which is generally nasty, especially if debian doesn't have one) they made it a really version
<apachelogger> which is IMHO superior to epoching
<_Groo_> apachelogger: epoching is a x:verrsion right?
<vorian> it was named that way because of mysql 5.0 and 5.1 building problems
<_Groo_> vorian: explain
<vorian> well
<apachelogger> _Groo_: yes
<vorian> mysql 5.0 is in main
<vorian> mysql is in universe
<vorian> or was
<vorian> so, packages that used 5.0 were pulling in 5.1, and causing a general ruckous
<_Groo_> vorian: so when you add universe it would upgrade 5.0?
<_Groo_> vorian: what about mysql5.0- and mysql5.1- instead of mysql-version?
<vorian> it doesn't really work that way - we follow debians lead
<_Groo_> vorian: im not bitching about ubuntu... i was just chating about why debians use that
<vorian> mysql will move to 5.1 in the karmic cycle - but it's up to the server team to decide when and how
<_Groo_> vorian: with -fpic enabled? (so it can be used in amarok?)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-16
<vorian> yizidy yizo
<JontheEchidna> hizidy hizey
<ScottK> The problem was something like a mysql-common (or similar) package that was provided by both 5.0 and 5.1 and no one noticed until after the upload.
<ScottK> mysql packages (unlike postgres) are not generally designed to be co-installed.
 * ScottK also (now) notices that was about 6 hours ago ....
<vorian> hehe
<vorian> still valid however
<ScottK> Fits with my observation about with is generally better engineered.
 * vorian thinks a Kubuntu dude should go after the QA team manager job
 * ScottK wonders if nixternal can pretend to know about QA as well as he pretends to work on Kubutu?
<vorian> there you go
 * ScottK notes vorian was grumbling about his current employment recently.
<nhandler> Are we holding the Kubuntu meeting in here?
<nixternal> ScottK: luckily I don't know the ins and outs of QA work :)
<ScottK> You're probably highly qualified then.
<nixternal> they are looking for a heavy QA hitter
<nixternal> plus, all the tools they use we can't even use until AT-SPI is fully incorporated, which will hopefully be some time this year
<nixternal> or next year :p
<nixternal> nhandler: it will be in #ubuntu-meeting tomorrow night
<nhandler> nixternal: Then we have a conflict
<nhandler> There is already another meeting in there scheduled for the same time
<nixternal> then we will hold it here. fixed :)
<nhandler> :)
* nhandler changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Meeting Tuesday 16th at 23:00UTC in #kubuntu-devel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Alpha 2 is OUT!
<xnox> Is this the best place to report bug in kubuntu-backports packages? It's packaging related.
<sebas> shtylman_: you got the ooo kde4 integration stuff done? congrats ...
<estan> hey folks, i'm a little confused by the CheckPolicy function in /usr/share/acpi-support, it seems it's not designed to work with KDE4.
<estan> it is called from e.g. /etc/acpi/lid.sh to check if there's some daemon (gnome or kde) that controls power policy.
<estan> but it seems the script only uses dcop.
<estan> i'm running a trunk install of KDE on my kubuntu system, and i discovered this is the reason why i couldn't turn off screen blanking on lid close in powerdevil, since the lid.sh ACPI event script did not detect me having any policy daemon running.
<estan> i guess this script should be extended to check for e.g. powerdevil using dbus or something when on kde4, or?
<estan> (what happens if the lid.sh script does not detect a policy daemon of any kind is that it goes along and turns off the screen by default).
<estan> or maybe not possible to use dbus from those scripts?
<tsimpson> estan: can you file a bug against acpi-support for that please
<estan> tsimpson: yea, i will.
<tsimpson> "(test -x /usr/bin/dbus-send && dbus-send --print-reply --dest=org.kde.kded /kded org.kde.kded.loadedModules | grep -q powerdevil)" should work from there
<tsimpson> it should probably check for guidance-power-manager too
<estan> hm, but i just tried adding plain:  || dbus-send --print-reply --dest='org.kde.kded' /kded org.kde.kded.loadedModules | grep -q powerdevil
<estan> and it seems it didn't work..
<estan> the parentheses are required?
<estan> i'll try your exact suggestion too.
<estan> maybe i can make a patch for the bug report.
<tsimpson> what do you mean "didn't work"?
<tsimpson> it's not supposed to print anything, just exit successfully
<tsimpson> (the -q makes grep silent)
<tsimpson> ie: "dbus-send --print-reply --dest='org.kde.kded' /kded org.kde.kded.loadedModules | grep -q powerdevil ; echo $?" prints '0'
<estan> yea i know, sorry, i meant that i got the same problem as before, CheckPolicy returned 1 in /etc/lid.sh and my screen was blanked.. so i guess something didn't work.
<estan> yea, it does.
<tsimpson> hmm, maybe the script is called from a different user...
<estan> it's just that it does not seem to do so when invoked in the policy-funcs
<estan> yea that's what i'm thinking, that it can't find the dbus bus.
<estan> maybe it needs some more magic to find it.
<estan> i couldn't find any dbus stuff used in any of the other acpi event scripts.
<estan> tsimpson: i mean, the script is system-wide..
<estan> or?
<estan> acpid is running as root..
<estan> i'll just file the bug.
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: as you proposed your help for this... https://edge.launchpad.net/~packagekit/+archive/0.4.x
<Tonio_> Riddell: I couldn't fix the build issue for that kpackagekit...
<Quintasan> hiho
<estan> okay, i filed a bug; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/387750
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387750 in acpi-support "CheckPolicy() in policy-funcs script does not detect PowerDevil" [Undecided,New]
<estan> there were some similar bugs, but i'm pretty sure no dupes.
<tsimpson> Tonio_: try quoting _target: set(_target "${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}/${_output_file}")
<tsimpson> (WFM)
<Tonio_> tsimpson: testing...
 * tsimpson clears out the spam to his @ubuntu.com address
<Tonio_> tsimpson: no luck...
<Tonio_> CMake Error at cmake/modules/PkgConfigGetVar.cmake:28 (configure_file):
<Tonio_>   configure_file called with incorrect number of arguments, expected 2
<tsimpson> works here with cmake 2.6.2
<Tonio_> tsimpson: hum....
<Tonio_> tsimpson: with or without commenting the line ?
<Tonio_> tsimpson: I use karmic and so cmake 2.6.4...
<tsimpson> I dget'd the source and quoted the set(_target bit
<tsimpson> (and changed CMakeLists.txt to look for packagekit-qt>=0.3.14)
<Tonio_> tsimpson: hum, nope I can't get that to work... quoting won't change anything.... weird...
<Tonio_> tsimpson: it looks like PKGCONFIG_GETVAR outputs an empty _install_dir
<Tonio_> no idea why
<glatzor> hello Tonio_, Riddell !
<Riddell> hi glatzor
<tsimpson> Tonio_: I think it gets that from "pkg-config dbus-1 --variable=session_bus_services_dir"
<tsimpson> prints out "/usr/share/dbus-1/services" for me
<glatzor> I would like to make the transition to packagekit 0.4.x in the next days
<glatzor> or today :)
<glatzor> Tonio_, Riddell I rename the packagekit-0.4.x branch to packagekit-karmic
<Tonio_> glatzor: yup, thanks :)
<glatzor> Tonio_, Riddell unfortunately it will break kpackagekit
<Tonio_> tsimpson: this outputs empty stuff for me
<Tonio_> glatzor: no problem
<glatzor> So perhaps we should add a breaks
<Riddell> Tonio_: --   package 'packagekit-qt>=0.4.7' not found <--  where can I find that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: on the ppa
<Tonio_> Riddell: you have to build according to the ppa
<Riddell> Tonio_: there's no libpackagekit-qt in https://edge.launchpad.net/~packagekit/+archive/0.4.x
<tsimpson> Tonio_: it should be set in /usr/lib/pkgconfig/dbus-1.pc, so if not, then it's an issue with the libdbus-1-dev package
<Riddell> oh, it's part of packagekit itself now
<Riddell> clever
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes it is
<glatzor> Riddell, this was already the case for packagekit 0.3.x :)
<Tonio_> tsimpson: interesting...
<Tonio_> tsimpson: damned me.... I didn't install this package....
<Tonio_> tsimpson: also, cmake could have been a little more talkative about the issue...
<tsimpson> heh
<tsimpson> I guess it's because it's not looking for the package
<Tonio_> tsimpson: yup
<Riddell> tsimpson beat me to it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think I can finish the package now... testing and ppa uploading
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploaded, we'll be able to test in an hour maybe...
<Tonio_> glatzor: hopefully that won't break kpackagekit
 * Tonio_ is doing the digikam package...
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://unite.opera.com/  well it's not free software, although I can't  work out what it is
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup, sadly ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: it's a P2P web browsing thing, looks like, cloud computing stuff and so on...
<Tonio_> Riddell, glatzor: packagekit and kpackagekit seem to work decently from the ppa :)
<glatzor> Tonio_, oh, I just mixed up the branches
<Tonio_> glatzor: oki
<glatzor> Tonio_, I have to manually merge some more changes from my local branch
<Riddell> Tonio_: working here too
<glatzor> Tonio_, could you please only set the distro in the changelog from UNRELASED to karmic if the package was uploaded
<glatzor> Tonio_, only.
<glatzor> Tonio_, this helps me to keep track of upload more easily.
<Tonio_> glatzor: hum right
<Tonio_> glatzor: I'll let you do the job for packagekit and packagekit-gnome and I'm handeling kpackagekit, is that okay for you ?
<Tonio_> glatzor: want me to create the packagekit-gnome-jarmic branch ?
<Tonio_> glatzor: also I noticed something strange with your packagekit-gnome upload...
<Tonio_> glatzor: the stable 2.27.2 release seems more recent than your 2.27.2+20090423-0ubuntu1~ppa1  upload, just fyi...
<glatzor> Tonio_, I already have got the branch on my system, so I only need to push it :)
<Tonio_> glatzor: oki
<Tonio_> glatzor: afaik 2.27.2 was released on june 1st
<glatzor> Tonio_, I think there was a typo in the version number
<Tonio_> oki, so maybe you can just get my changes on the ppa then
<Tonio_> kpackagekit uploaded
<Tonio_> to the branch (not the repos)
<Tonio_> glatzor: considering the issue with sun-java6-plugin, I had a question, although that might sound crappy...
<Tonio_> glatzor: I know packagekit as support for some licence stuff right ? isn't there a way to just for this package invoke this licencing stuff and then push the acceptation as a debconf command so that it won't crash while installing java ?
<glatzor> Tonio_, we can only implement this mechanism as a kind of hack
<Tonio_> glatzor: yep I agree with this...
<Tonio_> glatzor: but an crap patch that can be removed is better than an app segfault
<glatzor> Tonio_, we would have to maintain a list of corresponding license questions
<glatzor> Tonio_, if one of the corresponding packages gets installed we would have to extract the license, cancel the installation and emit the EULA signal to packagekit daemon
 * Riddell would rather just blacklist sun-jaa
<Tonio_> glatzor: hum and what if we use DEBIAN_FRONTEND=qt, the way adept did ?
<glatzor> Tonio_, this is not possible, we would have to send the xauth cookie and display to the daemon
<glatzor> Tonio_, the whole architecture of packagekit does not allow any interactiveness during installation
<Tonio_> glatzor: hum true, kpackagekit works as the user...
<Tonio_> we just have to wait for a trully opensource java then ;)
<glatzor> adding a blacklist would be easy
<Tonio_> maybe as Riddell said, we should just blacklist licenced packages in the search engine
<Tonio_> I also have to patch kpackagekit to accept package installation within the command line...
<glatzor> Tonio_, I would like to blacklist them only during installation
<glatzor> Tonio_, I am now done with packagekit 0.4.8-0ubuntu1
<glatzor> Tonio_, feel free to upload it
<Tonio_> thanks, I have to go but I'll do toonight if you don't in between
<Tonio_> glatzor: I still have to work out kpackagekit patches a little bit
<glatzor> Tonio_, no problem.
<Tonio_> Riddell: they added it  ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kpackagekit --install-package-name "packagename"
<Tonio_> Riddell: pretty good news
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm patching update-notifier-kde to use kpackagekit instead of install-package
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> bonus points if you do the other packages in `apt-cache rdepends install-package`
<Tonio_> Riddell: we just need to check if that supports multiple packages installation
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure will do
<Riddell> mm
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum single package support atm :/
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll have to patch for multiple packages
<nhandler> Riddell: Just to be sure, you saw the channel topic, right?
<Riddell> nhandler: #u-m is full?
<nhandler> Riddell: Yeah, there is another meeting scheduled in there at the same time
 * nhandler will be trying to attend 2 meetings at once tonight ;)
<Riddell> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar  so that's where it moved to
<Riddell> not terribly pretty that
<nhandler> Riddell: There are 3 things I like about the switch. 1) I can subscribe to the calendar in gcal (where I also get daily reminders via email). 2) Anyone can add events. 3) Recurring events are easy to create
<nhandler> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar explains how to add an event
<vorian> nhandler: didn
<vorian> whoops
<vorian> didn't yall have a meeting last night?
<nhandler> vorian: Tonight
<vorian> what was that meeting last night then?
<vorian> ubuntu-learning or something it seems
<Riddell> Mamarok: I'm looking at the pykde problem with the printer config tool, could you try   sudo cp /usr/share/kde4/apps/pykde4/kde4.py /usr/share/python-qt4/widget-plugins
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: That fixed my spck problems
<JontheEchidna> before it was complaining about kpushbutton
<jussi01> Riddell: hi, got a moment for a pm?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: in karmic?
<Riddell> jussi01: can do
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yus
<nixternal> Riddell: whose idea was it for a QA/Feedback plasmoid?
<nixternal> I have decided to take the QA tasks in hoping to have them completed today (crappy weather)
<Riddell> nixternal: my idea mostly
<nixternal> what would you like see?
<nixternal> just a simple questionairre type deal?
<nixternal> rate 1...2...3...4...5
<nixternal> little text box for comments
<nixternal> that's the easy part :)
<Riddell> nixternal: well currently we have the Beta/Kubuntu/Feedback pages so I was thinking it would be an easier way to give that sort of general opinion feedback
<nixternal> how does it get submitted?
<Riddell> so maybe questions like  "what broke"  "what do you like"  "do translations work"  "other comments"
<Riddell> nixternal: probably just calls a web page which has a database
<nixternal> I was thinking the same
<nixternal> I can whip up a django app that can control it if needbe as well
<Riddell> what's django?
<nixternal> python web framework
<jussi01> a very good one
<nixternal> it is what I did that LoCo directory in
<jussi01> django is super.
<Riddell> shtylman_: awooga! http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/ooo-build/2009-June/000036.html
<Riddell> shtylman_: so.. when do we get screenshots?
<Riddell> yuriy: see pykde fix above if you still need it ^^
<Riddell> yuriy: how did you get on with the openoffice oxygen icons?
<Riddell> nixternal: I wonder if report bug should use -P PID instead of -p PACKAGE
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> I would say PID
<nixternal> that way there, if you have multiple instances of it, I guess apport could grab the correct instance of it, but would there be a difference?
<Riddell> could be, but also the app name might not be the same as the package name
<nixternal> hrmm, good point, but don't PID grab the app name and not the package name?
<nixternal> ahh, that's where package hooks come in handy :)
<nixternal> what do you think about "Report bug to Kubuntu" and "Report bug to KDE"? is that to much you think?
<Riddell> nixternal: I think users should be prompted to only report to one place
<rickspencer3> ScottK ScottK-desktop: are you signed in twice because you are working on a netbook too ;) ?
<glatzor> Riddell, hi. I changed the way the apt backend operates in packagekit 0.4.x
<Riddell> glatzor: how so?
<glatzor> Riddell, in the past it has been a seperate daemon that communicated with packagekitd by dbus
<glatzor> Riddell, unluckily packagekitd used synchronous dbus calls what resulted in this ugly backend timed out issue
<Riddell> ugly indeed
<glatzor> Riddell, so now the apt backend is a spawned process which communicates via stdio/stdout with the packagekid
<Riddell> yay
<glatzor> Riddell, this mechanism is used by all the others python based backends too
<glatzor> Riddell, the dbus backend mechanism wasn't very well maintained by richard too
<glatzor> The new backend will not run all the time - only for 5 seconds idle time and only a small amount of commands
<glatzor> so you can see a small delay until a request is processed by the backend - comparing to the dbus backend
<glatzor> since the backend has to open the apt cache more often
<glatzor> but with python-apt 0.8 the initial cache reading has been improved a lot.
<glatzor> Riddell, just for you information
<Riddell> sounds all good then
<Riddell> glatzor: do you know what the status is with packagekit and signed repositories?
<glatzor> what do you want to know?
<Riddell> if it correcly warns or doesn't allow installing from unsigned repositories
<glatzor> I did not implement this yet for the apt backend
<Riddell> glatzor: but there's support for it in packagekit in general?
<glatzor> right
<Riddell> glatzor: any plans to implement it for apt?
<glatzor> there is even a separate PolicyKit privilege for installing not signed packages
<neversfelde> there seems to be something wrong with choqok, the switch to kde.mk is not done in rules, but mentioned in changelog for 0.6.1-0ubuntu1
<neversfelde> can someone fix this without that I open a bug?
<neversfelde> I have no idea about the copyright symbols in the same entry, that change is not from me
<neversfelde> something went wrong :)
<JontheEchidna> I can take a look
<neversfelde> thank you
<JontheEchidna> ..or in a bit. I'll be back in 20 mins
<JontheEchidna> unless I do it real fast
<JontheEchidna> ugh, the most recent upload wasn't pushed to bzr
<JontheEchidna> I'll have to do it when I get back
<Riddell> it's in bzr?
<Riddell> hmm, so it is
<nixternal> hrmm, where is plasmapkg
<glatzor> Riddell, what kind of support do you want for the untrusted packages?
<Riddell> glatzor: a big fat warning in the UI?
<glatzor> Riddell, do you want an option to block them? or just a notification to the user that an untrusted package will be installed?
<Riddell> glatzor: probably both
<Riddell> nixternal: disappeared?  #plasma will know
<nixternal> well, I hate going there when it is on us and not them though
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> looks like it is on us thus far
<nixternal> plasmapkg used to be in kdebase-workspace-bin and my svn checkout has it in kdebase-runtime
<glatzor> Riddell, currently it is all or nothing. Either you allow to install unsigned packages by default and provide a warning (which is not yet implemented in the apt backend) or you disallow to install those with PackageKit at all
<Riddell> glatzor: I'd favour a warning
<Riddell> I suspect ScottK favours not at all
<Riddell> jr@wido:~/src/kdebase-runtime/ubuntu/debian>grep plasmapkg *
<Riddell> not-installed:./usr/bin/plasmapkg is also in package kdebase-workspace-bin
<Riddell> nixternal: hmm, that could be the problem
<glatzor> Riddell, the warning will only be submitted during installation
<glatzor> Riddell, so you don't know before
<Riddell> glatzor: that's fine
<glatzor> Riddell, but the situation could improve in the next time
<nixternal> Riddell: that is be :(  once again it looks like list-missing or fail-missing isn't being utilized :/
 * nixternal wonders what the purpose of a QA setup is when the common stuff can't even be completed
<nixternal> heh, I don't get it...plasmapkg was removed from the kdebase-workspace package but not documented in the changelog, and it wasn't added to kdebase-runtime...so someone obviously noted it was no longer in the one package
<Riddell> more like it didn't exist in a new KDE version so it just got removed from the .install file
<Riddell> nixternal: apport patch to kdelibs working well, uploading
<nixternal> groovy
 * Quintasan wonders why even examples don't work for him
<JontheEchidna> the version of kdebase-runtime I reviewed had plasmapkg, the failure must have come in changes after that
<JontheEchidna> ah, it did: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-runtime/ubuntu/revision/30
<JontheEchidna> anyways, just a bit of confusion solving a file replace conflict
<rgreening> I really hate gtk
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: but what I don't understand is how it was removed from one, added to the other, removed from the other, and not added back...all the while not being documented in the changelog at all
<rgreening> cat /dev/null > changelog
<nixternal> dh_install: debian/tmp/usr/share/icons/hicolor/index.theme exists in debian/tmp/ but is not installed to anywhere
<nixternal> dh_install: debian/tmp/usr/bin/plasmapkg exists in debian/tmp/ but is not installed to anywhere
<nixternal> dh_install: debian/tmp/usr/lib/libkwalletbackend.so exists in debian/tmp/ but is not installed to anywhere
<nixternal> dh_install: debian/tmp/usr/lib/libmolletnetwork.so exists in debian/tmp/ but is not installed to anywhere
<shtylman_> Riddell: http://shtylman.com/stuff/oo/oo_new.png
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: fixed choqok uploaded
<Riddell> thanks JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> yup, no problem
<yuriy> Riddell: got as far as the current artwork will take me and asked calc to package it so people can try it out
<Riddell> yuriy: excellent
<shtylman_> yuriy: :)
<Riddell> yuriy: calc isn't on the desktop team currently so I don't know if he'll have time, presumably it's not hard to package ourselves, it's just a zip file
<Riddell> yuriy: oh and got a screenshot? :)
<Riddell> yuriy: don't let me forget about packaging userconfig,where is that?
<yuriy> Riddell: userconfig is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/guidance/userconfig-kde4
<yuriy> Riddell: for icons there's something you need to change in OO.o to get it to pick up the right archive
<yuriy> Riddell: screenshot here: http://gamemank.wordpress.com/2009/06/11/oxygen-icon-set-for-ooo/
<Riddell> yuriy: do you have the full size screenshot?  that one's a bit small
<yuriy> Riddell: http://yktech.us/temp/oo-ox.png
<Riddell> excellent, this calls for a blog
<shtylman_> Riddell: imagine...if I can use that icon set and make a screenshot with the kde4 widget theme I am running :)
<shtylman_> even better for your blog :)
<Riddell> that would be perfect
<Riddell> yuriy: what's the easiest way for shtylman_ to do that?
<rgreening> :)
<yuriy> shtylman_: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/openoffice.org-oxygen-icons/oxygen check that out, zip into a file called crystal_images.zip
<shtylman_> do I zip up the oxygen folder? or go into it and zip from there?
<rgreening> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/5E5mIe.html
<rgreening> the usb-creator-kde is coming along...
<yuriy> shtylman_: into it
<shtylman_> k
<yuriy> shtylman_: sorry images_crystal.zip
<yuriy> shtylman_: the file should go here: /usr/lib/openoffice/basis-link/share/config/images_crystal.zip to overwrite the current theme
<Riddell> so OO icons, widget and usb creator.  anything else I should add to my report to the desktop meeting in 10 minutes?
<shtylman_> yuriy: ive got it installed locally...but yea...same idea
<shtylman_> Riddell yuriy: http://shtylman.com/stuff/oo/oo_icons.png
<Riddell> shtylman_: perfect!
<rgreening> Riddell: Here's my blog post on usb-creator... <a onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ScFZQ0ISIX0/Sje6EZJicGI/AAAAAAAAA78/tb2ma7lEcU4/s1600-h/usbcreatorkde.png"><img style="display:block; margin:0px auto 10px; text-align:center;cursor:pointer; cursor:hand;width: 320px; height: 273px;" src="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ScFZQ0ISIX0/Sje6EZJicGI/AAAAAAAAA78/tb2ma7lEcU4/s320/usbcreatorkde
<rgreening> .png" border="0" alt=""id="BLOGGER_PHOTO_ID_5347947667158888546" /></a>
<rgreening> oh crap...
<rgreening> http://roderick-greening.blogspot.com/2009/06/usb-creator-kde-update-and-screenie.html
<rgreening> where did that other paste come from.. hheheh
<shtylman_> rgreening: nice :)
<rgreening> shtylman_: you have done some nice work yourself... It's impressive getting the ooo kde4 integration done.
<rgreening> shtylman_: did you see that they are planning a slideshow for installer? are you working on one as well (i.e. copy/port theirs?)
<shtylman_> rgreening: I heard but havn't looked into it yet...I will port/copy the needed parts once I start up on the installer again
<Riddell> ooh, lex79 is going for membership tonight
<rgreening> cool
<Riddell> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3983
<shtylman_> hahah nice
<rgreening> sweet
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> me is teh 3l33t
<Riddell> totally
<rgreening> hah
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: clicking for the fullsize OO.o pic gives a 404
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: fixed thanks
<rgreening> lol...
<rgreening> I have the say, the ooo looks schweet
<Quintasan> Riddell: are there any specifications for the wallpaper or kdm theme?
<Riddell> Quintasan: the wallpaper should  be a kubuntu paletted version of whatever KDE uses, I think the oxygen artists will take care of that.  kdm theme I think kwwii has plans for
<Quintasan> ok, then I will work on plasmaboard
<Riddell> Quintasan: what's that?
<kwwii> I am also working on a plasma theme ;)
<Quintasan> Riddell: plasma widget with keyboad
<kwwii> Quintasan: I have an svg with a keyboard I made some time ago for the mobile project if you are interested
<Quintasan> erm, I put it wrong maybe, I'm annoying upstream with bugs and packaging new versions :P
<Quintasan> kwwii: but I bet he would be intrested, mind mailing me it? quintasan@kubuntu.org :P
<kwwii> sure
<kb9vqf> Quick question...the K3B that is included in Jaunty official repositories: is that the KDE3 or KDE4 version?
 * kb9vqf is away from a "standard" jaunty install
<kb9vqf> this tag is not very helpful: kde4svn935857+really1.0.5-3ubuntu5
<rgreening> kwwii: rock on dude. :)
<cbr> kb9vqf: kde3
<kb9vqf> cbr: Thanks!
<kwwii> Quintasan: sent
<Quintasan> kwwii: thanks
<Quintasan> cbr: Know where I can get the kde4 one? I'm sure it was on Tonio_'s PPA but I can't find it now
<Riddell> KDE 4 k3b is in karmic now
<Quintasan> thx Riddell
<Riddell> I don't know of a jaunty build
<kb9vqf> Another question about K3B: does Jaunty have problems with burning audio CDs?  It is throwing a lot of configure warnings regarding ffmpeg, and it has me worried.
<kwwii> for me, in jaunty it not only doesn't burn right, it also broke my burner but that seems to be a wierd problem and not normal :(
<Quintasan> can anyone tell me why on earth PolicyKit asks me for root password?
<Riddell> you're running an app as root?
<Riddell> kwwii!
<kwwii> Riddell: yes?
<Riddell> kwwii: k3b broke your CD burner!
<kwwii> yeah, been a few years since that happened
<kb9vqf> I remember that...it was actually a kernel problem as I recall
<kwwii> might well have been
<kb9vqf> Something about a buggy firmware in certain CDROM drives
<kb9vqf> It is a shame though...the manufacturer should have replaced the drives
<kb9vqf> Seeing as it was technically their fault :)
<kwwii> or we should have been more careful
<kb9vqf> Well, the kernel was following the correct protocol IIRC; unfortunately a little used identification function cleared the firmware in the drive
<kwwii> funny thing is, it still works in windows
<seele> does OO integration include kde file and print dialogs?
<kwwii> but anyway.../me is off to band practice
<kb9vqf> Anyone have a guess as to where the default configure flag \${prefix}/include/kde comes from?
<Mamarok> Riddell: I have a guy asking about how to do an OEM installation of 9.04, where should I send him to?
<mcasadevall> kb9vqf, I'm going to guess autoconf (its mostly shell, its not hard to override the defaults)
<mcasadevall> Mamarok, OEM installation as in en-mass, or just a handful machines?
 * NCommander wonders why he keeps coming on as mcasadevall ...
<yuriy> seele: file yes, print... shtylman_ ?
<kb9vqf> NCommander: so dpkg-buildpackage runs autoconf before configure?
<Mamarok> NCommander: no ide, he is in #kubuntu, named squinkles
<NCommander> kb9vqf, depends on the package; I assume this is a KDE3-era package (almost all KDE packages now are CMake based)
<kb9vqf> NCommander: Yes, k3b kde3
<NCommander> kb9vqf, check the configure.ac/configure.in
<kb9vqf> NCommander: It's not there
<NCommander> aclocal.m4 would be my other guess
<NCommander> autoconf is some serious voodoo
<kb9vqf> NCommander: It looks like dpkg-buildpackage loads a set of default flags with which it then calls ./configure with
<kb9vqf> NCommander: No kidding
<NCommander> dpkg-buildpackage won't set that automatically
<NCommander> Oh wait
<NCommander> if its a KDE3 package it *might* be using CDBS as its build system
<NCommander> Which could do it
<NCommander> What does debian/rules say?
<kb9vqf> NCommander: Yes, I think it might be using CDBS
<kb9vqf> NCommander: here's a pastebin of the dpkg-buildpackage: http://pastebin.ca/1462356
<NCommander> kb9vqf, debian/rules in the source package is what controls the package build
<kb9vqf> NCommander: It is definitely using CDBS--I've been looking through those files, but one file leads to another, and  then to another.....
<NCommander> dpkg-buildpackage pretty much calls that to build the package
<NCommander> kb9vqf, welcome to CDBS. it makes autoconf look trivial in comparsion
<kb9vqf> NCommander: Right, but in this case it is very minimal: http://pastebin.ca/1462357
<kb9vqf> NCommander: The debian/rules that is :)
<NCommander> Yeah, then its the CDBS rules
<NCommander> kb9vqf, what are you trying to do?
<kb9vqf> NCommander: I  need to override those default flags entirely to remove all the references to /kde/include
<NCommander> Ugh
<NCommander> That's a nightmare
<kb9vqf> NCommander: I am passing /opt/kde3/include/kde3 to it, but since CDBS got there first, you get the idea :(
<NCommander> Oh, for the KDE3 remix or?
<kb9vqf> NCommander: Yup
<seele> hmm.. a lot of third party vendors dont like to sign their packages
<kb9vqf> NCommander: If I just knew what make variable to unset...
<kb9vqf> This is K3B we're talking about
<NCommander> kb9vqf, its not going to be easy to fix
<NCommander> kb9vqf, not without invasive changes
<NCommander> kb9vqf, I *think* you can override configure options by specifiying them multiple times
<NCommander> i.e. --prefix=/blah --prefix=/blah2
<NCommander> (blah2 would take presence)
<kb9vqf> In this case it isn't working for whatever reason.  Is there a list of all make variables somewhere?
<NCommander> Which means you can use the DEB_EXTRA_CONFIGURE_OPTS (or something like that)
<NCommander> kb9vqf, ??
<kb9vqf> Well, a list of all variables such as DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS, DEB_MAKE_INSTALL_TARGET, etc
<NCommander> That's it
<kb9vqf> Ughh
<NCommander> Its something like DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS := *your flags go here*
<NCommander> and then hope they come out in the right order.
<kb9vqf> NCommander: You were right!  It is in acinclude.m4 after all--my initial search just missed it.  It is also in admin/acinclude.m4.in and admin/cvs.sh
<NCommander> kb9vqf, I highly recommend not editing those files because then you need to regenerate the autofun shit
<NCommander> kb9vqf, and that can be a nightmare all of in it self, if you can simply append the necessary configure flags, that's the way to go.
<kb9vqf> Well, I'm not sure I have much choice.  The lousy configure script is taking only the first parameter, and ignoring the duplicate.
<kb9vqf> In certain situations only, such as aRTs detection
<kb9vqf> Just to make it more fun!
<yuriy> uhoh
<NCommander> kb9vqf, *grumble*. Why do you need repackage k3b
 * yuriy looks two down on planet at seli's post
<NCommander> kb9vqf, I thought the jaunty/karmic version was still based against KDE3
<yuriy> oh nvm
<yuriy> roman is mentioned there :)
<kb9vqf> NCommander: Karmic won't be
<kb9vqf> NCommander: And the libraries are not in /opt/kde3, so the user gets to have double the disk usage from kdelibs4
<NCommander> kb9vqf, EGRUMBLE
<NCommander> :-P
<kb9vqf> Hey, it's mostly my hassle, I should be the one grumbling! :)
 * NCommander wonders when KDE4 will get to the point that KDE3 is unneccessary
 * kb9vqf GRUBLES
<NCommander> :-)
 * kb9vqf wonders the same thing, but thinks it might be years
<kb9vqf> No offense!
<apachelogger> opinions about bug 387876 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387876 in kubuntu-meta "kcron should be in the default install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387876
<apachelogger> kb9vqf: fork cdbs :P
<apachelogger> well, not completely, but the kde.mk file to cdbs-kde3 or something
 * kb9vqf spears cdbs with a trident
<Riddell> apachelogger: cron isn't terribly useful unless you know how to program and use a command line, in which case a UI isn't really necessary
<kb9vqf> There, forked :)
<kb9vqf> apachelogger: Yes, I might have to do that
<apachelogger> Riddell: my thinking as well
<apachelogger> kb9vqf: well, you really just need to edit the kde.mk file
<apachelogger> it creates all the arguments
<apachelogger> and since we are probably not going to change the kde.mk in cdbs anymore it would really just be a changed copy rather than a real fork anyway
<kb9vqf> apachelogger: I'll give that a shot--I could copy kde.mk to the debian directory, rename it, fix it, and include it.
<apachelogger> kb9vqf: you just need to change the flags in your kde.mk ... no fiddling with cdbs at all :P
<kb9vqf> Thanks for the idea! :)
<apachelogger> kb9vqf: well, if you don't mess up that should work just fine, but I really recommend you create a package for it ;-)
<apachelogger> we had the .mk files for KDE 4 packages in the debian dir for some time ... was horrible
 * kb9vqf thinks about it
 * kb9vqf thinks harder about it
<JontheEchidna> kcron == useless for most people
<kb9vqf> apachelogger: Well, that does allow me to change the flags properly.  I'll put a fixed copy in the kde3 devel package.
<kb9vqf> I found a better way!
<kb9vqf> DEB_CONFIGURE_INCLUDEDIR := /opt/kde3/include/kde5
<kb9vqf> DEB_CONFIGURE_PREFIX := /opt/kde3
<kb9vqf> not kde5, kde
<apachelogger> Riddell: kcron is on the dvd I suppose?
<apachelogger> kb9vqf: if kde.mk honors them it is better indeed ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did an all fancy reply :D
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> gotta go
<apachelogger> see you at the meeting
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<shtylman_> yuriy: is the print dialog integratable?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: do we really need bug 220940 around anymore? It seems a bit useless now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220940 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "KDE 4 Migration Issues" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220940
<Riddell> I suspect it can go
<yuriy> shtylman_: not a clue
<shtylman_> k..I will ask around...for now I will just focus on the current patches...trying really hard to get something in PPA :)
<jussi01> Riddell: or someone who knows, where can we get and test this new OOo shinyness?
<nixternal> I hate plasmoids!
<nixternal> Plasma.GroupBox + Plasma.RadioButton == PITA!!!
<jussi01> nixternal: awww... :D
<asraniel> any idea when the debug packages for kde 4.3 beta 2 are going to be fixed in 9.04? there is not much point in testing a beta if i can't get a backtrace..
<shtylman_> jussi01: the master branch of go-oo...or wait until I get a PPA going :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<Quintasan> shtylman_: ping me when PPA is ready if you can :)
<shtylman_> Quintasan: will do
<JontheEchidna> asraniel: they're broken?
<freinhard> used to have that timetracking thing in kontact, gone in 4.3 on jaunty. installed ktimetracker, looks like the app i was missing but unfortunately doesn't integrate in kontact any more?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can die
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> apachelogger: got a second for explaining Ruby? :P
<JontheEchidna> ah, damn. I may miss the meeting tonight :(
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what do you need explaind?
<apachelogger> as promised I am not too sober anymore :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: who is going to go for membership then? Oo
<JontheEchidna> lex?
<apachelogger> well, KC I mean
<JontheEchidna> oh, that
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm trying to execute the code he puts there but one example doesn't work, even copy pasted, I wonder what I'm doing wrong. http://poignantguide.net/ruby/chapter-4.html The part with Hash
 * Quintasan is now toying with File::
<JontheEchidna> I sorta kinda found out 5 mins ago that my sister has a music recital today at the same time as the meeting :/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: which one precisely?
<apachelogger> there are multiple hash parts :D
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: s blow off the music recital? :D
 * jussi01 hugs JontheEchidna
 * apachelogger thinks JontheEchidna is doing good on blowing off the meeting though
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Making the Swap part
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you need to add the code_words variable defined earier to that file
<apachelogger> since the error is probably something like method code_words undefined
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I saved this to another file since he uses require 'wordlist' :<
<apachelogger>  ah good point :D
<asraniel> JontheEchidna: well i can't install them at least, something about broken dependencies on qt debug (wrong version or so)
<JontheEchidna> ugh, yet another problem caused by moving from kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<JontheEchidna> which I ain't going to fix because I'm not the one who moved the packages there :P
<JontheEchidna> plus I don't have time today
<JontheEchidna> where's lex when you need a minion...
<Quintasan> :3
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: he will be at the meeting :)
<JontheEchidna> I won't be though :(
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: you should put *evil grin* at the end of last sentence  :P
<JontheEchidna> >:3
<apachelogger> Quintasan: rather weird TBH
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I just pasted the code_words to the right file and it automagically worked, guess someone screwd up :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> technically the require should work
<Quintasan> apachelogger: but it's not working
<neversfelde> so where does pbuilder stores the build log by default
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, make it an instance variable and it will
<apachelogger> @code_words
<Quintasan> dunno if I linked it here but take a look: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/bkodama?content=106528
<apachelogger> maybe the behaviour of ruby changed since the tutorial was written, but usually a require shouldn't enforce a new object unless the required file suggests one, so any variable should be just added to the self object
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<javi> Quintasan: you made the bkodama plasmoid?
<Quintasan> javi: nah but it's funny and useless which guarantess it a place on my desktop :3
 * Quintasan might write his first useful script in ruby
<javi> yes it's awesome, my gf was looking straight to the screen for a while just waiting for it to show :D
<Quintasan> I'm having problems with compiling it :P
<apachelogger> markey: btw, I played little big planet today ... way too awesome
<apachelogger> way more awesome than any wii game I played so far
<javi> I compiled 0.1 a few days ago and had no problems, I'm going to try the newer version and tell
<Quintasan> hmm I think I'm going to put it into my PPA :P
<javi> I just compiled it without any problem...
<javi> javi@xps1330:~/Software/src/bkodama-0.2.1/build$ make
<javi> Scanning dependencies of target plasma_applet_bkodama_automoc
<javi> Generating bkodama.moc
<javi> [  0%] Built target plasma_applet_bkodama_automoc
<javi> [ 33%] Generating ui_bkodamaConfig.h
<javi> Scanning dependencies of target plasma_applet_bkodama
<javi> [ 66%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/plasma_applet_bkodama.dir/plasma_applet_bkodama_automoc.o
<javi> [100%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/plasma_applet_bkodama.dir/bkodama.o
<javi> Linking CXX shared module ../lib/plasma_applet_bkodama.so
<javi> [100%] Built target plasma_applet_bkodama
<javi> ups
<javi> sorry
<apachelogger> javi: order brain
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> clearly bot is broken though, which made my script break as well
<javi> http://pastebin.ca/1462579
<apachelogger> oh dear
<Quintasan> apachelogger: wanted to type order brain for javi :P
<jussi01> apachelogger: was it on my server?
<apachelogger> jussi01: yus
<Quintasan> javi: zomg it's alive :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: kinda
<jussi01> apachelogger: half of oulus net is down atm, server included
<apachelogger> too drunk anyway
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> sue them :P
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> apachelogger: bit hard when I get the service for free
<javi> what's that order brain you want to make me :D
 * Quintasan is staring into his desktop
<apachelogger> jussi01: doesn't matter :P
<apachelogger> javi: well, that was meant for kubotu, but since it is kinda down
<apachelogger> jussi01: btw, I need a fancy init script for the bot
<apachelogger> it's kinda annoying to start it everytime manually :D
<jussi01> apachelogger: ahh, nice :)
<apachelogger> gotta master something up
<javi> Quintasan: anyway it seems like it doesn't work right, it doesn't walk and fade anymore. But in the other hand it now makes the moonwalk which is awesome
<Quintasan> it walks here, dunno about moonwalk
<Quintasan> also "shaking" head
<Quintasan> spinning rather :P
<javi> I mean it moves horizontally without moving the legs, so moonwalk!
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> hmm what about pinentry for kde4?
<neversfelde> don't we have pinentry Qt4?
<ScottK> We do.
 * Quintasan notes his pinentry looks Qt3ish
<Quintasan> maybe I've done something bad and it's my punishment :<
<apachelogger> probably
<Quintasan> ok, I know whats wrong
<Quintasan> acetoneiso uses pinentry-qt
<Quintasan> javi: it fails to build under karmic cause of missing "Phonon/Global"
 * shtylman_ is tired on compiling openoffice :)
<shtylman_> *of
<Quintasan> apachelogger: in jaunty libphonon-dev provides Phonon/Global, but in Karmic there is no such package, and libqt4-phonon-dev doesn't contain Phonon/Global, what should I do? poke upstream of plasmoid?
<kwwii> Quintasan: I as thinking about the kdm theme for karmic...you mentioned interest in it, I am more of a designer than a coder, so maybe we could accomplish this together?
<kwwii> s/as/was
<Quintasan> kwwii: I will need to read some guides on coding but sure :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: probably plasmoid, but better talk to Riddell first
<javi> what happened with that kdm as plasmoid project, was it even started?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: kdm themes are XML IIRC, so that shouldn't be too difficult
<apachelogger> javi: not started AFAIK, also I wonder if that wouldn't slow down kdm startup a lot
<apachelogger> plasma depends on a lot more libs for startup than kdm does
<shtylman_> meeting in 40 min?
<yuriy> I thought it's an hour and 40
<shtylman_> maybe...I can never get utc time right :)
<apachelogger> DST doesn't help for sure ;-)
<javi> can't you make the bot tell the utc time?
<apachelogger> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Quintasan> shtylman_: date -u for utc time? :P
<apachelogger> javi: the bot in -meeting can
<shtylman_> hahaha
<shtylman_> Quintasan: much appreciated :)
 * Quintasan discovered it 35 minutes earlier
<yuriy> or an extra checkbox in your plasma clock
<apachelogger> Quintasan, shtylman_: you can actually use the plasma clock
<nhandler> Would any Kubuntu Ninjas (or other developers) be interested in leading a Packaging Training session on June 18th at 18:00 UTC?
 * apachelogger has his clock set to UTC by defautl an switches to local when needed
<apachelogger> nhandler: about?
<shtylman_> if I had a clock set to UTC ... I would be all sorts of messed up...
<Quintasan> woah, thx apachelogger :p
<apachelogger> well, I would suppose it works the other way round as well
<apachelogger> using local as default and switching to utc upon scroll
<Quintasan> fix kubotu since I can't order cookies for you apachelogger
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> tell jussi01
<Quintasan> jussi01: ^
<Tonio_> fyi, all packagekit 0.4 branch is uploaded
<Tonio_> including kpackagekit
<Quintasan> oh, about kpackagekit
<apachelogger> Quintasan, shtylman_: just click on the timezones you want to use, in the bottom combobox you can select the default
<Quintasan> it always asks for root password, not mine password, what's wrong?
<apachelogger> so e.g. if you click only on UTC and use local as default upon scroll on the clock widget it will switch to UTC
<Tonio_> Quintasan: hum your user doesn't have permissions
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I figured it out, thx for scrolling tip :P
<Tonio_> Quintasan: check in policykit perms in systemsettings
<Quintasan> Tonio_: how come, gnome backend worked fine (when Qt one crashed)
<Tonio_> Quintasan: either your user or the users group needs to have permissions to install
<Tonio_> Quintasan: hum.... then I don't understand
<Tonio_> Quintasan: are you using karmic or jaunty ?
<Quintasan> jaunty
<Tonio_> weird...
<Tonio_> Quintasan: that reminds me of when policykit-kde was incomplete
<Tonio_> I didn't saw that error since then....
<Quintasan> I also can't find PolicyKit in systemsettings
<Tonio_> Quintasan: have some ppa packages that may override yours ?
<Tonio_> Quintasan: then you may not have policykit-kde installed do you ?
<Quintasan> both -gnome and -kde installed
<Tonio_> Quintasan: purge and reinstall policykit-kde
<Tonio_> Quintasan: it is incomplete for some reasons
<Tonio_> the kcm module should be there
<Quintasan> woah, I'm using policykit 0.0+svn920907-0ubuntu1
<Tonio_> Quintasan: do you have the file /usr/share/kde4/services/kcm_pkk_authorization.desktop on your hard drive ?
<Tonio_> Quintasan: it doesn't make sense to me you can't find that in systemsettings
<Quintasan> nope, no kcm_blabla.desktop
<Quintasan> let me check for any "stable" PPA's
<Tonio_> and dpkg -L policykit-kde, does it claim you should have it ?
<Quintasan> Tonio_: nope, it doesn't
<Tonio_> hu ?
<Tonio_> Quintasan: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=kcm_pkk_authorization.desktop&mode=exactfilename&suite=jaunty&arch=any
<Tonio_> Quintasan: the file *should* be there
<Tonio_> Quintasan: as said, purge + reinstall, it should fix
<kwwii> Quintasan: cool, once I have a chance to figure out what is really possible and what I think would be good I'll get in touch and we can bounce ideas off each other to figure out what to do
<Quintasan> Tonio_: that fixed the problem, thanks!
<Tonio_> Quintasan: no pb ;)
<Quintasan> hmm webKam is crashing, not good, and I just found my camera
<Quintasan> so much tasks found is 5 minutes
<Quintasan> :S
<Mamarok> hm, meeting?
<Quintasan> in one hour
<Mamarok> arghs, my clock tells me 23 UTC is now :(
<neversfelde> +2 :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: if I am right ubuntu beginners meeting is at 23 UTC
<apachelogger> at least their google calendar says so
<nhandler> apachelogger: That is correct, which is why we are meeting in here
<apachelogger> nhandler: k, just was confused because jr's mail said it was in -meeting :D
<nhandler> apachelogger: Yeah. I didn't catch the conflict until last night. I put a note in the channel topic here to try and minimize confusion
<apachelogger> true :D
<apachelogger> didn't read since it looked all the same :D
 * shtylman_ likes that his desktop takes only a little over an hour to completely compile open office
<neversfelde> are we talking about arora beeing the default webbrowser today?
<Quintasan> there was a release with support for flash?
<apachelogger> that is handled through qt really
<neversfelde> I am really tired and have to wake up early, so I do not know how long I can stay, but I would like to mention, that our default browser should be able to import ssl certs
<neversfelde> would someone bring it to attention, if I am not there?
<Quintasan> I can
<neversfelde> thanks
<Quintasan> neversfelde: hmm by importing you mean adding them manually? I've entered wiki.kubuntu.org and Arora asked to whether I want to import a cert or not
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that is pretty darn awful
<neversfelde> Quintasan: it asks to ignore, but that is poor security practice. You should be able to import e.g. the cacerts root certificate manually
<shtylman_> Riddell: I can't stay very long in the meeting...have to be somewhere at 30min past the hour ...is there anything that will be covered that I need to update you on? just incase I am not here...?
 * Nightrose would apprechiate a shortish meeting - tiiiiiiiired :D
<apachelogger> +1
<nhandler> 5 minutes until the meeting. The meeting will take place in here
 * kb9vqf agrees with Nightrose ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-17
<Riddell> hello
<Riddell> who's all here for a meeting?
<nhandler> o/
<apachelogger> \o
<Quintasan> \o
<Mamarok> \o
<neversfelde> more or less :)
<lex79> \o
<tsimpson> it's insanely late, but I'm here
 * nhandler is going to try and attend two meetings at once
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna is attending via http://paste.ubuntu.com/197289/ :D
<Riddell> Tonio_, seele, Nightrose, yuriy: council ping
<Nightrose> council pong? :D
<Riddell> shtylman_: I don't think there's anything especially needing you
<shtylman_> cool
<Riddell> hmm, a bit short of council the night
<Riddell> good thing we're going to get a new one :)
<apachelogger> lol
<seele> hmm?
<Quintasan> :D
<Riddell> let's start with membership
<yuriy> hi all
<Riddell> lex79: want to go first?
<lex79> yeah
<Riddell> could you tell us who you are and why you want to be into kubuntu?
<lex79>  I'm Alessandro Ghersi
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi
<lex79> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/alessandro-ghersi
<lex79> I helped in kde 4.2.3, .2.4 packaging and in 4.3beta2,
<lex79> also I did the backport for Jaunty
<lex79> I keep update some packages in Universe/Multiverse
<lex79> I wrote many wiki pages in Italian wiki and in my loco team I'm member
<lex79> of marketing team
<lex79> I partceipe in italian cd project and stickers project
<lex79> *partecipe
<lex79> and I want become kubuntu member because kubuntu is cool :D
<nhandler> lex79 has my support for becoming a Kubuntu Member. He has been a hard working ninja, and definitely deserves the title of Kubuntu Member.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna says: "Alessandro is an excellent candidate for Kubuntu membership. I stole him as my minion when apachelogger left, and he has shown most excellent work during the KDE packaging sprints. (Quick learner) Give him membership so I can stop sponsoring bzrish stuff for him and can use him more as my minion. >:3"
<lex79> oh :D
<Riddell> lex79: how did you learn packaging?
<seele> hehe
 * apachelogger says: "I luv lex79 being a kubuntu minion :D"
<lex79> Riddell: with wiki...
<lex79> I read many wiki pages
 * Nightrose likes new minions... hmmmm
<Riddell> lex79: is the documentation intuitive to read?
<neversfelde> new?
<lex79> Riddell: sometimes not
<apachelogger> lex79: what is the status of kubuntu/linux/floss in italy?
<Nightrose> lex79: do you use a translated version of kubuntu? or the english one?
<lex79> English one
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> lex79: should use translated to squash issues early :P
<Riddell> lex79: but you translate the deb descriptions?
<lex79> apachelogger: users in Italy use only windows :)
<lex79> Riddell: yes
<apachelogger> jeez, that really gotta change :D
<lex79> there is many works to do for translation deb description
<lex79> too packages in archive :)
<Riddell> lex79: what do you think most needs improving in Kubuntu?
<seele> lex79: are you a student or working?
<lex79> add software is not easy in kubuntu
<lex79> in ubuntu i think is better
<lex79> seele: working
<neversfelde> lex79: that has nothin to do with membership, but I'd like to know how kubuntu is integrated in the italian loco. Probably we could have a talk about it somedays?
<seele> lex79: this is done as a hobby or do you work on open source as well?
<lex79> neversfelde: in italian forum ubuntu is most appreciated than kubuntu i think
<lex79> dunno for why...
<lex79> seele: hobby
<apachelogger> lack of  promotion I would think
<lex79> for now
<lex79> apachelogger: yes
<lex79> :(
<apachelogger> need to fix that really :)
<lex79> yes I think, I'm trying
<yuriy> lex79: what are your goals for the karmic cycle and beyond?
<lex79> packaging and packaging :) each release of kde
<lex79> and fix bugs if I can
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> +1 from me for packaging and packaging
<apachelogger> +1 fro bug fixing :P
<lex79> :)
<seele> +1 for wiki/documentation since nixternal isn't here to cheer
<Nightrose> +1 from me for packaging help
<yuriy> +1
<Riddell> looks like +1s all around, congratulations lex79
<lex79> thanks guys
<neversfelde> lex79: I'll come back to you with this topic, I am really interested in how kubuntu is promoted in other countries
<Quintasan> grats lex79
<neversfelde> lex79: congrats
<Mamarok> congratulations lex79 :)
<lex79> neversfelde: ok....
<Riddell> onto the agenda https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<lex79> thanks :)
<nhandler> Congrats lex79
 * apachelogger hugs lex79 and hands him a cookie
<Riddell> Karmic spec review https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs
<lex79> apachelogger: :D
<Riddell> anyone any queries or comments about the specs we wrote up at UDS?
<Riddell> it's a challenging bunch of targets
<seele> what is this ubiquity blueprint? i see mockups listed as a todo item
<apachelogger> I find the social stuff spec rather utopistic
<neversfelde> yes, I would like to bring the missing import feature for ssl certs in arora to attention
<apachelogger> shoudl probably write a mail about that to the list though
<yuriy> lol @ "UDS Creator"
 * Mamarok wonders what that is
<seele> the social stuff seems like it should be karmic +1. social desktop is a 4.4 goal
<Riddell> seele: shtylman_ had some mockups, we'll make sure he sends them your way
<yuriy> a little more than mockups even, I think that was a screenshot
<seele> i also have some questions about this netbook thing
<Riddell> "USB Creator"  I was tired and at the end of a long week when tidying up that wiki page
<Riddell> seele: probably best to grab tonio, ScottK, rgreening for netbook, they're most interested in it
<Riddell> we can start off with social stuff in karmic, there's the open desktop plasmoid and micro blogging to be made use of
<seele> and is webbrowser just a question if we package arora or is to it replace firefox/konq as default?
<apachelogger> seele: I would mail the list about netbook questions too
<Riddell> seele: it's to replace konq as default (if they do everything we ask them to do)
<seele> hmm
<seele> i have irc on my todo list as well
<apachelogger> Riddell: I do not think the open desktop plasmoid will be all that useful
<apachelogger> Riddell: also we have to keep in mine the space constraints
<apachelogger> using those 2 plasmoids will probably eliminate anything else on the desktop
<neversfelde> Riddell: the open desktop plasmoid is very buggy, do you think it will reach a usable state till KDE 4.3 release?
<apachelogger> well possibly we can desktop folder in
<socceroos> Hello fellows, just read the news about the OpenOffice KDE4 theme upgrade
<apachelogger> but that is it
<socceroos> any ideas where I can get this for intrepid?
 * seele wonders what the open desktop plasmoid is
<javi> can I suggest something?
<Mamarok> what's the advantage of Arora over Konq? Acid3 test only?
<Riddell> neversfelde: maybe not, I believe some of the bugs are down to qt graphicsview issues, so I'll probably put it in and we can decide at beta time if it's sensible to keep it
<apachelogger> Mamarok: faster
<apachelogger> Mamarok: more reliable
<apachelogger> nsplugin doesn't eat your memory
<Riddell> Mamarok: able to read slashdot.org
<apachelogger> etc. etc.
<Quintasan> I think Arora is faster than Konq, and flash works for me
<Mamarok> does it use webkit?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: yes
<Riddell> socceroos: we're in a meeting.  there's no packages yet.
<Mamarok> great :)
<apachelogger> QWebKit it is
<Riddell> javi: sure, if it's relevant
<Mamarok> konq tends to die often in webkit mode for me in 4.2.90
<socceroos> Riddell: apologies. Thanks for the info.
<neversfelde> Riddell: k, it lacks features too. When we integrate it, we should create a wiki page of what it is and what it is for. I would do this, if it is wanted?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: that is not comparable
<apachelogger> the webkit kpart is rather awful currently
<Riddell> neversfelde: please
<apachelogger> which is why we are pondering a change to another browser at all
<seele> wouldnt it make sense to maybe install arora alongside konq for one release before making a decision to switch to it exclusively?
<Mamarok> what's the view of upstream on that?
<javi> Kubuntu doesn't use the activities yet, it's something the user has to add. Maybe it would be a good idea to add two activities by default, one with the default desktop, another with the new plasmoids or something like that
<Riddell> we'll keep konq on the CD
<seele> it's a pretty new browser and although it's popular, it doesnt have nearly as many users as konq and firefox
<kb9vqf> how is aurora better than, say, Firefox?
<Quintasan> kb9vqf: lighter and faster
<Riddell> kb9vqf: it's KDE (well semi, Qt with bits of KDE)
<Mamarok> javi: users can add activities in Jaunty too
<kb9vqf> Ah, thanks :)
<neversfelde> does somebody know if arora realizes the ssl certs imported with konqui?
<Riddell> Mamarok: upstream Arora is all for it
<javi> I know, what I mean is it doesn't use activities by default
<Mamarok> what about upstream KDE?
<apachelogger> javi: that would be eating user's memory by default, which is rather bad, espcially since activities are a discoverable feature, so using them by default might not be too visible to the user but actually using up system resources
<Riddell> javi: is interesting, although activities don't seem to be sensibly discoverable yet
<Riddell> neversfelde: it uses Qt's certificates, which I believe are the same as KDE's in KDE 4
<Riddell> Mamarok: you're upstream KDE, you tell us :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: KDE still got KSSL
<apachelogger> which is completely independent from Qt
<Quintasan> +1 for javi's suggestion, Social activity seems like a good idea
<Mamarok> Riddell: so are most of us, no?
<neversfelde> generally I think it is not a bad idea to get a real an standalone webbrowser along dolphin as filemanager, but I am afraid that arora is in a to early state of development. I am looking forward in changing this with upstream authors :). But seems to be a very good idea to keep konqui for a while.
<seele> +1 neversfelde
<apachelogger> +1
<kb9vqf> +1
<Riddell> neversfelde: that's why we sent them a list of things we'd like to see
<Mamarok> +1
<apachelogger> but we should at least try to push it along
<Riddell> and why Konqueror will stay on the CD
<apachelogger> quassel made good progress for 9.04
<javi> maybe one could be Default, or Desktop and the other Highlights, New on Karmic, ...
<apachelogger> if arora can compete with that we should have a sensible product at some point :D
<seele> i hope quassel can get that amarok patch working to remove the lines.. i think it will help the look and feel
<Mamarok> apachelogger: what an elegant transition :)
<neversfelde> ok, I did not know that konqui will stay on the cd. Is it possible to keep konqui standard and have arora as the second choice on the cd, if upstream can not implement the wanted features?
<neversfelde> just to prepare it for beeing default browser in karmic +1?
<Riddell> neversfelde: yes we'll decide at beta time which to set as default
<neversfelde> nice :)
<apachelogger> that being said, we need to transit bookmarks
<apachelogger> by default
<apachelogger> which is kinda fancy I assume, something we need to look into nonetheless
<yuriy> neversfelde: not much point in having arora there if it's not the default. the whole point is not to have the user start out screaming my sites don't work
<apachelogger> yuriy: like we had that before? :P
<apachelogger> we have like 10 bug reports related to that topic
<yuriy> sure, everyone just goes and installs firefox
<apachelogger> righto
<apachelogger> arora will not change that fact IMHO
<apachelogger> firefox is just more scalable and more public etc.
<javi> apachelogger: only addon support will do, and that's not on aroras roadmap, am I right?
<neversfelde> yuriy: I think it should be easier to support a user, that does not like konqui, because it is not working, when araor is installed by default. Probably changing the webbrowser is also a log time task and we should be careful in karmic
<neversfelde> btw I like arora :)
<Riddell> let's move on
 * apachelogger thinks this is mailing list topic anyway :)
<neversfelde> +1
<Riddell> Kubuntu Council membership refresh
<Riddell> at this time of year we traditionally replace half the council membership
<apachelogger> javi: addon support for firefox addons really .. because it will be pretty difficult for arora to build up an addon database as big as firefox'
<Riddell> nixternal, Tonio and yuriy have said they can step down for fresh blood
<Riddell> so we're looking for volunteers and nominations to step up
<nhandler> I nominate JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> <= volunteer
<Riddell> I belive the community council wants to run a poll to decide who gets on so it'll be a bit of a beauty pagent
<javi> apachelogger: maybe it would be smarter start working on jetpack support for the future https://jetpack.mozillalabs.com/
<Riddell> apachelogger: a volunteer!
<nhandler> Riddell: What team will own the poll? ~kubuntu-members?
<Riddell> nhandler: no idea.  that would make sense though
<Riddell> vorian told me he wanted to stand
<Riddell> and rgreening said at UDS he'd be interested
<rgreening> me 2
<rgreening> Sorry Im late
<Riddell> a volunteer!
<apachelogger> IMHO it would be good if some non-developer would volunteer as well
<rgreening> I'm a BARBIE_GIRL, So I win the pagent
<Riddell> I guess JontheEchidna isn't around to accept or decline the nomination
<seele> as in non coder or non packager?
<apachelogger> aye
<seele> we have 2 non developers already (although i think Nightrose does some packaging) so it's not like we're at a loss
<yuriy> volunteers! to the stake with them!
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll accept for him since I am his official representee
<apachelogger> seele: well, ultimately it would be half non-devs and half devs :)
<yuriy> but i'll nominate him (JontheEchidna) again anyway
<seele> was ScottK not interested?
<Riddell> isn't ScottK on enough committees already :)
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> hm, good point :P
 * Nightrose thinks we have a good selection by now for a vote
<rgreening> Am I on the guest list :P
<Riddell> ok, I'll check with JontheEchidna and forward him, vorian, rgreening and apachelogger to community council
<rgreening> schweet
 * rgreening should send in my video resume :P
<Riddell> they'll organise a wresting match or something similar to sort out the three winners
<Nightrose> rgreening: no need - we got that already ;-)
<seele> where is voting? doodle?
 * apachelogger needs to do a fundraiser first
<Riddell> seele: on launchpad I expect
<rgreening> :>
<nhandler> Riddell: Could you please check with the CC about what team will own the poll?
<rgreening> I think it should be a Pub crawl
<Riddell> nhandler: will do
<Riddell> Tutorials Day
<Riddell> there was general approval at UDS for another Tutorials Day
<Riddell> who has something interested to teach the world?
<apachelogger> RUBY! :P
<Riddell> ooh, a volunteer :)
<apachelogger> yus! :D
<Nightrose> apachelogger: how about "easy the packaging pain with ruby" or something similar?
<neversfelde> volunteers all around here :)
<Nightrose> *easing
<apachelogger> rapid package deployment with ruby
<nhandler> o/
<Riddell> Nightrose: think any amarok dudes would be interested in telling us how amarok plasmoids are made?
 * apachelogger is not competely sober and probably will volunteer for anything :P
<nhandler> For those of you who haven't noticed, we are holding weekly packaging training sessions
<yuriy> packaging: the blood runs redder if you start with ruby
<nhandler> If someone would be interested in leading a session this Thursday (or any Thursday) it would be greatly appreciated
<Nightrose> Riddell: lfranchi is too busy but i might be able to convince our newest plasmoid guy to have a go at this (takahani)
<Riddell> writing a python plasmoid would interest me
<neversfelde> would be good to have a general session in how to get in touch with kubuntu development?
<Riddell> yes it would
 * Riddell wonders if neversfelde is volunteeting :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde would be a perfect minion for that
<neversfelde> I would like to listen and get in touch with development, so I am probably not a good choice :)
<apachelogger> darn it
<Riddell> some ideas there anyway, I'll collate them into a wiki page and poke people into committing and find a suitable date
<apachelogger> Riddell: mail the list
<Riddell> oh aye, e-mail, I always forget about that
<apachelogger> I would expect JontheEchidna to do a general devleopment session
<rgreening> Riddell: I'd do something, as long as it's after  finish usb-creator (god knows I'll catch hell if it doesnt get done)
<apachelogger> since he is master of the minions nowadays
<Riddell> it's fun being one of JontheEchidna's minions, he gets all the blame for my bugs
<rgreening> bwahahahahah
<Quintasan> lol
<Riddell> who added "Karmic defaults" to the agenda?
<rgreening> Tonio_: ?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna maybe
<apachelogger> he got a complaint from upstream
<apachelogger> quoting...
<Riddell> it was JontheEchidna indeed
<neversfelde> all ninjas should be available for a qa session and the minions could probably speak about their experiences with starting to be a kubuntu dev
<rgreening> complaint?
<apachelogger> The default screen edge timeout should be reverted to the upstream defaults (https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/1:9.10.6)
<apachelogger> The timeout was there for a reason, (to prevent accidental triggering) and upstream thinks its a bad idea:
<apachelogger> [Mon Jun 15 2009] [15:34:16] <mgraesslin> JontheEchidna: I don't think that's a good idea
<apachelogger> [Mon Jun 15 2009] [15:34:23] <mgraesslin> "set electrib borders timeout to 0"
<apachelogger> [Mon Jun 15 2009] [15:34:52] <JontheEchidna> agreed
<Quintasan> +1 neversfelde
<apachelogger> We should heed upstream's wishes and revert this change.
<Riddell> tonio isn't here to defend himself but I've not heard any support for his change
<apachelogger> revert it is
<neversfelde> I have to leave, gn8 everyone
<rgreening> nn neversfelde
<Quintasan> night  neversfelde
<lex79> nn neversfelde
<rgreening> The fonts got smaller in Karmic :)
<rgreening> yay
<apachelogger> + mgreasslin is pretty awesome with kwin so I will trust his judgement of this stuff
<Mamarok> gn8 neversfelde
<Riddell> any other business?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> kdeaccessibility is all triaged
<apachelogger> but judging from bug reports in incredibly bad shape
<Riddell> it lacks much of an upstream alas
<apachelogger> it would be highly appreciated if someone could check every app there and report bugs or even fix them
<apachelogger> Riddell: true that
<apachelogger> promo is needed for accessibility as well :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna also got the following: Standalone GTK theme KCM almost ready to go: https://code.launchpad.net/kcm-gtk (Just a few touchups req'd) It might be nice to integrate color scheme config and push this upstream for 4.4 (since it doesn't seem too distro-specific), but it'll probably cause issues with gtk-qt-engine installations at the present so that'd have to be resolved first
<Riddell> one day, any year now, the dbus accessiblity stuff we've been promised for yonk will get done, then people can actually do accessibility with qt
<apachelogger> :D
<Riddell> top stuff JontheEchidna
<rgreening> Riddell: do we have (or should we create) a low-hangin-fruit list of things for junior members to work on? People keep mentioning "it would be nice to ..." and invariably these never get done...
<Riddell> rgreening: yes although such lists usually end up unmaintained
<apachelogger> well
<yuriy> a list being a tag in LP
<rgreening> Maybe ryanakca or someone coul dmaintain :)
<apachelogger> IMHO those shoudl be filed as bugs and be offered mentoring for
 * rgreening voluntells ryanakca
<seele> is kubuntu participating in the 100 usability papercuts thing?
<apachelogger> IMHO that is the primary usecase of mentoring offers on launchpad bugs
<yuriy> apachelogger: hmm mentoring, even better!
<seele> it's getting a lot of press, apparently it was hot discussion on UTEST today
<yuriy> seele: that's kind of how this has been coming up
<Quintasan> oh mentoring, that's how I found #kubuntu-devel :D
<apachelogger> I pulled quite some good contributions out of mentoring offers in the past, even though it was not advertised at all
<yuriy> seele: 100 papercuts is a canonical project and they are not looking at KDE, but can we do something similar and what would we get out of it?
<yuriy> nixternal: something for your list then, use the offer mentoring feature more!
<apachelogger> and promote it!
<seele> yuriy: i thought it was an ubuntu thing
<apachelogger> yuriy: KDE is in main, so it is of general interest to canonical as well :P
<seele> yuriy: 100 papercuts is too many for us to handle and would probably be more appropriate as a kde thing since it would require development
<seele> my only concern is that they take what is seemingly a small usability issue and bandaid it with a stop gap solution without fully investigating and solving the problem
<apachelogger> I think we should move papercuts discussion to the mailing list
<seele> just because an effect is small doesnt necessarily mean the fix is small
<yuriy> apachelogger: I asked rickspencer3 about this when the project was discussed at UDS. at least the first round of the project will only be looking at Ubuntu GNOME
<yuriy> at least insofar as what the canonical usability team will be doing
 * apachelogger notes that this would barely get sponsoring from a kubuntu developer, since we are workign pretty closely with KDE
<rickspencer3> do you guys think t should include Kubuntu?
<apachelogger> rickspencer3: most likely, it certainly shouldn't exclude it
<rickspencer3> I'll be happy to discuss with the design team
<apachelogger> Kubuntu, being next to Ubuntu adderessing the other big market (namely those people who want KDE) should deserve at least some attention
<rickspencer3> I just need to know *exactly* how you would envision it working, if possible
<apachelogger> though we know that KDE is near perfection and thus barely will need fixes anyway ;-)
<rickspencer3> you make a good point
<rickspencer3> ;)
<Mamarok> hear hear
<apachelogger> rickspencer3: I would discuss this at the kubuntu-devel list so we can outline targets etc.
<apachelogger> will poke you once we have reached some sensible vision though :)
<Nightrose> rickspencer3: can you tell us what our options are?
<rickspencer3> do you envision a separate set of bugs, or some of the paper cuts are Kubuntu bugs?
 * apachelogger would go with the latter really
<rickspencer3> Nightrose: honestly, when it cam up at UDS, I was fried to a crispy brown
<apachelogger> feels more natural for the user anyway
<Nightrose> rickspencer3: *lol* sorry to hear that
<seele> rickspencer3: how does it work currently with ubuntu? is there a list of 100 bugs that the design team is working on addressing?
<rickspencer3> so I couldn't really process it then (last session of UDS = very tired track lead) ;)
<Nightrose> alright
<rickspencer3> seele: they are in phase 1 right now
<rickspencer3> 1. have users nominate bugs
<seele> rickspencer3: we could come up with n number of bugs and have them count towards the 100, that could be a way of including kubuntu
<seele> instead of having us run our own tally
<nixternal> bah, sorry was at dinner
<rickspencer3> 2. close bugs that are non-trivial to fix, there is no clear fix, etc...
<Nightrose> rickspencer3: anyway I'd also rather se a seperate list - makes it easier to find kde people to help with the bugs
<rickspencer3> 3. assign bugs to developers
<Nightrose> *see
<seele> hmm.. isnt there a problem with users nominating bugs?
<rickspencer3> 4. developers can close if they are non-trivial to fix
<seele> users aren't the best judge on whether something is a usability bug or not
<seele> or is this bugs of any type?
<rickspencer3> seele: well, nominating the bug is just like asking a designer to look at it
<rickspencer3> they have a rather clear definition of a paper cut
<apachelogger> is that public somewhere?
<Nightrose> jono's blog iirc
<seele> there should be a better way of getting info out to the community than jono's blog :P
<apachelogger> how about this: kubuntu maintains its own list and takes care of 1. an d.2
<nixternal> my thoughts was just to utilize a tag, ie. kubuntu-100, kubuntu-low-hanging-fruit or such, and then we can go through the list daily selecting the ones that are valid and removing the ones that aren't
<apachelogger> then they get moved to the ubuntu paper cuts list
<rickspencer3> it's not Jono's blog, actually, it's David Seigel (sic?)
<Nightrose> ah ok
<seele> personally i would prefer we integrate with the ubuntu list and get a certain percentage of bugs
<rickspencer3> I would ask that you review the way they are doing it, and simply suggest how to get hooked in, and I will help with that
<seele> i dont know if the separation is necessarily good for the community
<seele> we should be working more with ubuntu rather than maintaining this separation
<apachelogger> aye
<Nightrose> seele: having a percentage means people moaning that it is too little or too much
<Nightrose> i fear
<rickspencer3> seele: I think integration is fine ... I wouldn't necessarily limit the % or go for a certain %, just whatever comes naturally
<apachelogger> seele: but if we maintain our own list and only after 1. and 2. pass it along to the ubuntu papercuts we can also take away some of the design teams work
<nixternal> rickspencer3: when I asked about integration I was told that the team currently handling 100 paper cuts was to small to handle ours as well
<seele> if only 3 or 4 bubble up out of all the ubuntu users, that's not necessarily good for us :P
<rickspencer3> nixternal: I can change that perception
<nixternal> and was told to start up a similar project if needed
<rickspencer3> I'm sure we can just talk about it
<nixternal> rickspencer3: :) get um!
<seele> would aurelian be available to work on some of the bugs?
<yuriy> seele: i see that as 3 or 4 more bugs fixed than otherwise
<rickspencer3> hmm
<apachelogger> you know, I love rickspencer3
<seele> yuriy: but in perspective, the bugs will be relatively small. 3-4 out of 100 is not that many
<rickspencer3> perhaps, but I think you guys would be the developers working on this, and I think seele would probably have to triage the bugs the way david siegel is doing for ubuntu
<seele> and not really great participation from kubuntu. i was hoping for a reserved number, like we get 10 bugs out of the 100 poll
<rickspencer3> I say we go for it
<seele> rickspencer3: is there a project plan somewhere? like a date we need to select bugs by?
<apachelogger> IMHO we really need to discuss this in depth :P
<rickspencer3> seele: I would support a soft target like that, but wouldn't consider it a limit, or a failure if only 9 come out of it
<nixternal> I can run it if need be to take some of the stress off of others
<nixternal> I am just coding now, not so much packaging of late as the ninjas have that covered
<seele> rickspencer3: sure, but a target is better than saying "whatever bubbles up out of the ubuntu noise"
<rickspencer3> well, I think you guys will have to drive your community participation
<rickspencer3> here is what I would ask:
<seele> if you look at brainstorm, for a long time kubuntu ideas were a tiny percentage until we started pushing it
<rickspencer3> 1. see if you find the documented process
<nixternal> rickspencer3: ditto, and I am working on a *plan* for that, guide us differently than the past
<rickspencer3> 2. suggest a way to integrate with it
<rickspencer3> 3. tell me what you want to do and I'll work with you and the design team to make it happen
<rickspencer3> make sense?
<nixternal> works for me
<Nightrose> jep
<seele> i dont understand 1.
<apachelogger> +1
<rgreening> u rock rickspencer3 :)
<rickspencer3> seele: david wrote down somewhere what their process is
<nixternal> right, I know where it is and already planned on building on top of it if we went forward on this
<rickspencer3> I don't have this at my finger tips, but unfortunately I have someone waiting for call form me right now
<rickspencer3> rgreening: :)
<rickspencer3> thanks for the kudos :)
<nixternal> I have talked to both David and Jorge concerning this as well
<seele> rickspencer3: well if it is on the canonical wiki where most UX/DX  stuff is we wont ever find it
<rgreening> np
<seele> or do you mean the forum post?
<rickspencer3> if they pushed back, I would just put something together and let me work with them on it
<nixternal> seele: it is 75/25, the 25 that is on canonical's wiki I understand well enough to document a process for us
<nixternal> plus I can get feedback from Jorge and David as needed
<rickspencer3> I guess that they don't understand Kubuntu too well, and they are pretty worried about doing a good job, so we need to help them
<rickspencer3> later guyses!
<rickspencer3> I'll stand by
<seele> hmm.. where is the official 100 papercuts announcement? the forums are complaining that ars is the only resource
<nixternal> seele: jorge and david's blog really
<yuriy> thanks rickspencer3
<nixternal> there is also a gobby write up of it
<seele> oh launchpad. goody
<nixternal> and some docs on the wiki
<apachelogger> mailing list!!!!
<apachelogger> you are making me stay up longer than I want to :P
<rickspencer3> there is a launchpad project, perhaps they linked to the process there?
<Nightrose> ok folks I really need to get some sleep - good night :)
<seele> Nightrose: 'night
<Quintasan> night Nightrose
<nixternal> g'nite Nightrose
<apachelogger> can we move on?
<Riddell> is there any other business?
<seele> rickspencer3: hmm.. i only see guidelines for the participants, not administrative stuff
<yuriy> seele: https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna got something else: On a more minor note I think that amarok's splash screen should be re-enabled since Amarok may not have launched by the time the launch feedback (bouncy icon/taskbar entry) may disappear before Amarok is done launching, making me think it crashed. :( Perhaps we should ask upstream's position?
<apachelogger> I think that this makes perfectly sense, amarok needs a lot of time to start on both my desktops and my laptop
<apachelogger> having no visual feedback is kinda bad
<Mamarok> hm, I am absolutely for that too
 * Quintasan notes Amarok is very slow here
<seele> yuriy: right, i see that. that's not the info i need
<apachelogger> especially if $user got a slower machine than mine
<apachelogger> which is very likely :D
<Riddell> can't say I'm a fan of splash screens
<nixternal> ditto
<Quintasan> +1 on this
<apachelogger> true, but in this case it is almost necessary
<nixternal> I will always be a fan of the bouncy icon!!! :)
<apachelogger> Amarok 2 is quite a drag
<apachelogger> nixternal: on some occasions that might timeout before amarok is actually showing anything
<nixternal> heh, send a call to keep the icon bouncing :)
<apachelogger> as JontheEchidna suggested
<apachelogger> so he might have experienced it as well
<Riddell> I think we should get a new council then take a vote :)
<nixternal> when are we going to get a new council?
<apachelogger> lol :lol, you are just deferring :P
<seele> after we vote i guess
<Mamarok> hm, the SVN build starts very fast on my laptop though
<nixternal> well vote you turkeys :)
<seele> how long will the poll be up on launchpad, one week?
 * nixternal can't vote - no longer on the KC
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I recommend you move the amarok stuff to the mailing list
<javi> think about it this way, are you going then to solve this adding a splash to every app that takes a while to load? ktorrent takes it's time here too ...
<rickspencer3> http://blog.davebsd.com/2009/06/15/calling-all-paper-cutters/
<apachelogger> all said from JontheEchidna's and my side... so if there is nothing else
<Mamarok> javi: Amarok has a splash screen by default
<Mamarok> and a nice one too :)
<nixternal> Riddell: Feedback - I should have a www mockup done tonight followed up by a plasmoid
<apachelogger> that is debatable :P
<Riddell> nixternal: lovely.  did you fix the kdebase-runtime packaging issue?
<nixternal> no, I can do that though
<nixternal> I will do that now
<apachelogger> meeting done?
<Riddell> I think so, I need to sleep
<Riddell> I'll write up minutes in the morning if nobody else does first
<Riddell> guid nicht all
<nixternal> g'nite
 * apachelogger is wondering what lang that is :P
<javi> Mamarok: agree to that, but i like all my apps behabing the same way, what I mean is that the bouncy cursor shoudn't ... bouncin :D if amarok isn't loaded
<Mamarok> Riddell: that was almost like ym mother tongue...
<Mamarok> guet nacht alli
 * apachelogger hopes he doesn't get dragged out of bed for shopping again :S
<javi> *shouldn't stop bouncing
<Mamarok> my*
<Quintasan> argh I forgot
<Quintasan> >_<
<Mamarok> Quintasan: soemthing important?
<Quintasan> Mamarok: not really, just something with Phonon dev libs
<seele> rickspencer3: thanks
<Quintasan> or me being not informed
<javi> buenas noches ;-)
<seele> rickspencer3: maybe we should set up a meeting with relevant people to talk about this?
<Mamarok> Quintasan: mailing list then :)
<Mamarok> ok, gn8 everyone, I need sleep
<seele> Mamarok: 'night!
<Quintasan> g'night Mamarok
<rickspencer3> seele: I am concerned about adding to the design team's stress
<rickspencer3> I would strongly recommend that I approach them with a well thought out proposal from the Kubuntu side
<rickspencer3> that make it look easy for them
<rickspencer3> make sense?
<seele> kindof hard to come up with a proposal without getting questions answered, but i'll see what i can do
<rickspencer3> seele: I'll be glad to help with the proposal
<rickspencer3> and I can probably bring the right people in if we hit road blocks
<rickspencer3> (tomorrow ;) )
<seele> rickspencer3: ok.. i'll talk to you tomorrow then :)
<seele> everyone else: did we decide to move the papercuts discussion to mailing list or can we talk about it here for a bit?
<nixternal> we can talk about it here...I can help you out there as well if needed
<seele> i dont think we need everyone's input just to come up with ideas for a plan of action
<seele> nixternal: are you familiar with what they are trying to do? the details are a little wishy washy
<nixternal> I say we utilize a *tag* named 'kubuntu-100' or something instead of creating an entire project just for it
<nixternal> seele: yes
<nixternal> I have been in talks with David and Jorge about starting it up for us
<seele> i can understand some of their guidelines for voting on a bug or else they would get all sorts of junk, but it is a little restricting
<nixternal> I decided to hold back until you were around so we could discuss it further, as it would really be you confirming most of them
<seele> like i said, i dont know if starting up a separate parallel project is in our best interest
<seele> imo would rather participate in the official project and contribute to the 100 papercuts
<Tonio_> hey seele :)
<Tonio_> and nixternal
<seele> Tonio_: yo! you missed the meeting ;)
<nixternal> right, and honestly, if you go through the current bugs, I could not find any little annoyances that would qualify for their project
<nixternal> hiya Tonio_!
<Tonio_> seele: I know, I had an interview for some job :)
<seele> nixternal: we could look at kde bugs or we can do a UI review and come up with our own bugs
<Tonio_> it was late cause the company isn't in france
<seele> nixternal: i think the issue is how to select bugs, they are using a voting system on existing bugs
<Tonio_> seele: sorry if I missed something important...
<seele> er, doing submissions too
<nixternal> seele: we could do that, but another thing behind this 100 papercuts project is to get people contributing to easy code fixes
<Tonio_> but there are priorities at some points :)
<seele> nixternal: eh, i see it more as a UX initiative than a coder initiative, but i'm biased
<nixternal> right
<yuriy> seele: from what I understand they are also doing some of their own testing to come up with these bugs
<nixternal> the one thing I do want to do though is a "Kubuntu Low Hanging Fruit" setup and we start utilizing "Offer mentoring" so we can start getting more contributors
<seele> yuriy: yes, but they also just have a review list of minor annoyances they have been collecting
<seele> i think we could do our own independent UI review and review KDE bugs to come up with a list
<nixternal> hey, I can review controls automation HMIs :p
<rickspencer3> seele: it is a Ux initiative
<rickspencer3> except, I reserved some developer time for these
<rickspencer3> so like, the expectation is that maybe one or two fewer features will be implemented, but lots of paper cuts will be fixed
<rickspencer3> make sense?
 * nixternal thinks they should have been called blisters as they are far more annoying...I have 2, 1 on each thumb, for 130 miles of bike riding this weekend and they are annoying!
<nixternal> ;p
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> also, the developer feedback is meant to be lightweight ...
<rickspencer3> if a developer looks at it and thinks it will involved to fix, they just set it to invalid and say why (making sure to point out that it is invalid for the paper cuts project, not all projects)
<rickspencer3> all, gotta go and have a life, but ...
<rickspencer3> I wanted to mention that yesterday I was playing Mario Kart onlne, and one of my oppents was nicknamed sebas
<rickspencer3> so now I think sebas has a secret life as a Mario Kart racer
<rickspencer3> :)
<nhandler> I brought this topic up earlier, but would any Kubuntu Ninja/Developer (or anyone else) be interested in leading a Packaging Training session (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training) at 18:00 UTC on Thursday?
<JontheEchidna> aloha
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: \o
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: you got nominated to KC :3
<JontheEchidna> neat
 * JontheEchidna reads backlog
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: See my last message. Any interest?
<Quintasan> good luck, I got lost somewhere in middle
<Quintasan> >_<
<Quintasan> from #kubuntu
<Quintasan> <halberd> quassel irc
<Quintasan> <halberd> that's a weird one
<Quintasan> :D
<ryanakca> Riddell: Is there anything you can do to prod the Sysadmins? We've been waiting for them to finish "reviewing" our wiki theme for three months as of today, I filed the RT on March 16th, this is getting ridiculous.
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: sure, I'd do a session
<Quintasan> oh, well I'm outta here, night everyone
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Would you be able to do one this Thursday (I know it is short notice, but we are desperate)
<JontheEchidna> yes
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: You rock! Could you update the wiki page?
<JontheEchidna> just did ;-)
 * Quintasan hopes for learning something new
<lex79> JontheEchidna: thanks for sponsoring my membership :P
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<nixternal> Riddell: kubuntu-runtime fixed...I made a booboo and did a bzr up and not a pull, so I didn't get you 0ubuntu3 changes and already did a dput on 0ubuntu3, so I bumped your changes in bzr to 0ubuntu4 :)
<nixternal> hrmm, Riddell never mind that, kdebase-runtime rejected as 0ubuntu3 was already there...oh well, the fix is in bzr it can be sorted out for the next KDE release
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: the old qt-creator package needs deleting
<JontheEchidna> (moved to qtcreator)
<JontheEchidna> source only
<ScottK> Nice: http://jawnsy.wordpress.com/2009/06/16/experiences-with-debian-and-kubuntu/
 * nhandler notes that jawnsy is another Perl dev ;)
<vorian> evening
<vorian> did I miss anything good at the meeting?
<nhandler> vorian: You were nominated for the council
<vorian> i noticed that part
<vorian> did we decide on Arora tonight?
<nhandler> vorian: I'm not sure. I was split between two meetings and haven't had a chance to read through the logs yet
<vorian> noted
<ScottK> I think we decided we'll decide at beta to see if Arora is up to ti.
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Quick question, any prerequisites for your packaging training session that we should inform users about?
<ScottK> ti/it
<yuriy> interestingly his last big gripe is the one thing I think linux handles sooo much better than windows (especially right now because I've been trying to get a windows install to run in a VM)
<ScottK> nhandler: Be able to recognize a clue when it's shown to you?
<yuriy> ScottK: this kind of clue? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/doc/writing-clue-files :P
<ScottK> Heh.
 * yuriy hopes we aren't giving out clues in XML
<ScottK> Well it's not like that'd be overly useful.
 * vorian is lost
<nhandler> vorian: JontheEchidna volunteered to lead a packaging training session on Thursday. I then asked him about prerequisites.
<vorian> ah, fantastico!
<vorian> is it this thursday?
<nhandler> vorian: Yes at 18:00 UTC
<vorian> and is this kubuntu days, or classroom stuff?
<nhandler> vorian: It is the weekly packaging training session thing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training
<vorian> ah, excellent
<vorian> ooo, nhandler is doing a session on pbuilder
<nhandler> vorian: I would have done the one on packaging perl modules, but I decided to try and get the Debian pkg-perl team involved
<vorian> wee
<vorian> i'm tired
 * ScottK hands vorian a double espresso.
 * vorian is NOT TIRED ANYMOAR!!!
* nhandler changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Alpha 2 is OUT!
 * ScottK hands vorian another one since clearly he needs to build up his tolerance.
<vorian> ha
<vorian> wow the topic is short
<shtylman_> Riddell: do we still want that feedback widget we talked about at UDS?
<DaskreeCH> shtylman: I want it
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> Riddell: do you intend to port install-package to (k)packagekit?
<freinhard> Riddell: attached a small patch to catch SystemError in case it can't lock apt. bug #335897
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335897 in python-apt "python2.6 crashed with SystemError in commit()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335897
<Mamarok> ok folks, we have a serious problem here: seems that 4.2.90 was moved to the backports PPA where I point people to for Amarok 2.1 *big fail*
<Mamarok> could you please, please, please move Amarok to the regular backports? This is not doing us any good :(
<freinhard> Riddell: did some changes to install-packages to catch some errors. what's the easiest workflow for that? i guess you won't let me push these directly into the lp-repo, so i could send you the patches (odd) or branch it, put the changes there and you merge them back into trunk?
<Riddell> freinhard: branch and merge is the best way
<Riddell> freinhard: although we hope to be able to use kpacakgekit to replace its function before long
<freinhard> Riddell: ok, next question, pulled with "bzr branch lp:install-package". how do i push that into a repo that belongs to me?
<Riddell> Mamarok: let me try that backport now
<Riddell> freinhard: you need to have an ssh key in launchpad, then bzr push lp:~<user>/<project>/<branchname>  should do it
<freinhard> Riddell: but i first need to register a new branch? https://code.launchpad.net/install-package/+addbranch
<Riddell> freinhard: should be able just to push, no registration needed
<jussi01> Riddell: did you get everything sorted with nalioth?
<Riddell> jussi01: I think so
<jussi01> Riddell: excellent. we have a new resolution channel for the council #ubuntu-irc-council - so you can drop in there if you need something else. :)
<Riddell> oh it's qtscript stuff which  makes amarok a  pain to  backport
<Riddell> freinhard: your branch has your changes but it doesn't remove the old code
<Riddell> commit() now has two apt_pkg.PkgSystemLock and  two self._cache.commit
<freinhard> Riddell: already fixed but not pushed
<Riddell> ok I'm just being premature
<freinhard> Riddell: you can have a look at it now.
<Riddell> freinhard: great, merged
<Riddell> freinhard: any more changes expected or shall I upload?
<freinhard> Riddell: nope, fixed all bugs filed against install-package, except for update-notifier not handling errors in install-package
<freinhard> Riddell: so can i close all related bugs?
<Riddell> freinhard: nope
<Riddell> that'll close magically when I upload
<freinhard> great
<Riddell> well bug 335897 will, what's the other one?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335897 in python-apt "python2.6 crashed with SystemError in commit()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335897
<freinhard> see commit messages
<Riddell> freinhard: groovy, uploaded
<freinhard> Riddell: hmm, looks like the launchpad magic just worked for 335897
<Riddell> I always knew it would
<Riddell> freinhard: oh you mean and  none of the others?
<freinhard> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/install-package
<freinhard> my bad, impatient.
<Riddell> phew
<Riddell> yuriy: userconfig in kubuntu-ppa/experimental now
<Riddell> it suggests it should work as non-root but it doesn't?
<Mamarok> Riddell: thanks, would be really great
<javi> any news about the ppa of kde4 oo.org ?
<Riddell> it hasn't been packaged
<Riddell> I don't even know if it's in a suitable state for packaging, shtylman?
<freinhard> are there more python apps that need some bugfixing?
<Riddell> freinhard: you could take a look if there's bugs for any of printer-applet, jockey-kde, software-properties-kde, update-notifier-kde
<Riddell> development needed on system-config-printer-kde and userconfig
<freinhard> btw: can't install kdeutils on jaunty with backports. needs kde-printer-applet 4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1 which isn't available.
<Riddell> did it get renamed to printer-applet?
<freinhard> it looks like it, yes.
<Riddell> well patches welcome :)
<Riddell> it got fixed in karmic in 4:4.2.90-0ubuntu2
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: how involved/long does this have to be?
<JontheEchidna> I could probably vary the length depending on how much I assume they know
<freinhard> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/197654/
<Riddell> freinhard: ooh
<Riddell> freinhard: hang on, where are you getting this package?  the fix is already in ~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<yuriy> Riddell: what happens as non-root? it should run standalone but buttons are disabled
<freinhard> Riddell: experimental
<Riddell> yuriy: it does, with a handy notice at the top saying it'll ask for a root password
<yuriy> ah that's about right then, except the message needs changing
<Riddell> yuriy: changing to "it won't work"?
<Riddell> yuriy: have you looked at policykit at all?
<yuriy> plan to. I thought Sime was still trying to get it working in python?
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: It can be as long or as short as you want. However, please try and leave some time for Q&A. The logs are on the wiki if you want to get an idea for how long they were in the past. Also, are there any prerequisites for your session?
<Riddell> yuriy: I just packaged the policykit bindings as part of python-kde4 yesterday in karmic
<Riddell> so worth looking at now
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: ok, I could probably do a 15 minute session if they knew their way around debian/control
<NCommander> is it a known bug that w/ Kubuntu alpha 2 that we show an Ubuntu logo vs Ubuntu
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: If the session is only 15 minutes, then I would briefly explain debian/control (but it is not required)
<Riddell> NCommander: where?
<NCommander> Riddell, on the livecd
<Riddell> NCommander: where on the live CD?
<NCommander> usplash, boot menu
<NCommander> WTF
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: yeah, I suppose that'd be a good idea
<Riddell> NCommander: boot menu has a Kubuntu logo last I looked (yesterday)
<NCommander> wow, I'm an idiot
<NCommander> I downloaded and burnt the wrong CD
<NCommander> *fails*
<jussi01> NCommander: hahaha
<NCommander> does the alternate CD allow you do to a badblock scan?
<NCommander> (its been awhile)
<Riddell> you can verify the CD from the boot menu
<rgreening> Riddell: any ideas on this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/197677/
<rgreening> got that from a crash with python... the drkonqi is the question...
<NCommander> Riddell, on my harddrive?
<NCommander> Riddell, I was to do a destructive bad blocks scan
<Riddell> oh don't know about the hard drive
<Riddell> rgreening: umm, none at all I'm afraid
<rgreening> seem like something is broken?
<Riddell> well yes, don't know what though
<ScottK> rgreening: According to p.u.c we don't ship that file.
<rgreening> something is still built against it .. I guess...
<rgreening> hmm... this looks funny... libkdeinit4_/drkonqi.so
<rgreening> the '/'
<rgreening> I wonder if there's a typo ... libkdeinit4_drkonqi.so maybe
<gkiagia> rgreening: drkonqi is not a kdeinit executable, it should not attempt to load such a file...
<rgreening> gkiagia: any ideas on how to fix?
<gkiagia> something is wrong with that binary
<gkiagia> try "file /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi" and also with ldd
<gkiagia> what does it say?
<txwikinger_work> Is KDE 4.3 out in a stable form?
<txwikinger_work> I mean for jaunty
<jussi01> didnt someone mention the other day that drkonqui was missing a dep?
<Riddell> txwikinger_work: beta 2 packages are in kubuntu-ppa backports
<txwikinger_work> kubuntu-ppa backports... Have had that one yet :)
<txwikinger_work> Are they stable?
<txwikinger_work> Well.. more stable than my 4.2.2 ;)
<Quintasan> hmm, anyone can tell me if it's possible to do boot a machine via PXE with desktop iso?
<Riddell> txwikinger_work: works for me
<freinhard> Riddell: bug #335897, can i set that one to set to invalid for python-apt, since raising an error isn't a bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335897 in install-package "python2.6 crashed with SystemError in commit()" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335897
<txwikinger_work> Riddell: Looks better, but the upgrade lost my desktop configuration
<yuriy> Riddell: excellent. probably something for next week though
<Riddell> freinhard: yes please do
<yuriy> Riddell: userconfig failed to build. missing quilt?
<Quintasan> <3 karmic text installer, does GUI provides encrypted LVM option?
<JontheEchidna> Could I get a revu for http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kcm-gtk ?
<Tonio_> hum are the ppas broken ?
<Tonio_> I can't upload anything...
<shtylman> Riddell: talking to calc about it and trying to get it packaged...it is in a suitable state for inital packaging
<Riddell> yuriy: tsk.  fixed
<Riddell> Tonio_: works here
<Tonio_> Riddell: kk
 * JontheEchidna back in a bit
<Quintasan> Riddell: I have a problem with building Phonon app in karmic, it complains about missing Phonon/Global, in jaunty this file was provided by libphonon-dev but in karmic it links to libqt4-phonon-dev which doesn't contain those files, I should poke upstream or it's a problem with our packages?
<Riddell> Quintasan: both.  qt doesn't build that Phonon/Global file
<Riddell> there's a patch but I havn't found it yet
<shtylman> Riddell: unless you know of anyone else I should ping about the packaging?
<Riddell> Quintasan: you can use  phononnamespace.h instead, it's exactly the same header
<Riddell> Quintasan: or you can track down the qt patch :)
<Riddell> shtylman: no, ccheney's the man
<shtylman> cool
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ok
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: revued
<yuriy> Riddell: CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:44 (MESSAGE): ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config
<Riddell> wah
<Riddell> maybe I should have run this through pbuilder
<Quintasan> Riddell: thx, I will poke the upstream then search through the internetz for patch
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: upstream doesn't need poked, its entirely a problem on our end
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: oh k, I will search for the patch
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I disagree, it was a problem on their end
<Riddell> but they fixed it
<dajomu> Hello Kubuntu-devs. Who is maintaining KpackageKit? There are too many unnecessary mouse-clicks. Why not put Software management, Software updates and settings in one view?
<Riddell> I've just lost the patch since
<Riddell> dajomu: we only package is, the upstream design it
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: for  phononnamespace? I thought we patched that in Qt
<dajomu> Riddell - Ahh
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: nope
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: there seems to be a patch in qt-copy
<Riddell> dajomu: Tonio_ is the packager of it, he might know the best way to get involved with upstream if you want to
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ah hah, maybe we should steal that
<JontheEchidna> yeah, there are also a few more patches we may want to pick up along with that
<JontheEchidna> from 280 up I think
<dajomu> Riddell - Great. Thanks a lot
<Riddell> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/qt-copy/patches/0281-syncqt-create-phonon-global.diff?revision=967426&view=markup  that's the one
 * Riddell adds it to Qt
<Tonio_> dajomu: at work now, no time to respond, but please ping me toonight :)
<Riddell> agateau: we want your 0283-do-not-deduce-scrollbar-extent-twice.diff patch in our Qt 4.5?
<Quintasan> neversfelde: ping
<agateau> Riddell: yes please
 * Quintasan was hoping for some work with Qt but he has encountered a good idea on his thinking process
<dajomu> Tonio_: Ok. Thanks
<rgreening> agateau: ping
<ScottK> Tonio_: How are the default netbook setting coming?
<agateau> rgreening: pong (but @phone)
<rgreening> agateau: got a question you may be able to answer... when you have a minte
<DaskreeCH> rickspencer3: Are you going to GCDS ?
 * yuriy wishes make -j was as magical as it seems
<rickspencer3> DaskreeCH: yes
<DaskreeCH> Sweet :)
<rgreening> agateau: If I have a function I need to connect in Qt.. and it takes parameters... how do I get the parameters to it? i.e. QObject.connect(self.timer, SIGNAL(timeout()), self.timeout(parameter_i_need))
<JontheEchidna> ^I've never been able to do that in python
<agateau> rgreening: you need an intermediate function :/
<agateau> or you can try lambda
<DaskreeCH> rickspencer3: Wold you have some extra space in your suitcase for an "unknown" Stowaway ?
<agateau> rgreening: connect(ob, signal, lambda x: self.myfunc(12))
<seaLne> is their a criteria for whether packages in debian are imported into *ubuntu? (package thats been in debian for a while but isn't in ubuntu repos)
<agateau> rgreening: not sure it works
<Riddell> seaLne: anything that isn't blacklisted
<rgreening> agateau: so lambda param=myvalue: self.timeout(param) ?
<Riddell> seaLne: what's missing?
<yuriy> agateau: ooh looks neat, what's that do exactly?
<agateau> rgreening: no sorry
<seaLne> dvswitch which i'm using for gcds
<agateau> lambda: self.timeout(param)
<rgreening> agateau: but where does param come from then?
<rgreening> Im lost :)
<JontheEchidna> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kcm-gtk <- Fixed the issues
<yuriy> agateau: where myfunc is something instead of a no argument slot you'd normally use there? clever.
<agateau> still @phone bbiab
<agateau> rgreening: back
<agateau> rgreening: the idea is that you create a parameter-less lambda
<agateau> which calls the parametered function with the parameter you want
<agateau> and pass this lambda as connect() slot
<rgreening> agateau: does this work in pyqt
<agateau> rgreening: I think it does
<agateau> It did in my PyQt3 days
<agateau> so your example would be:
<seaLne> Riddell: ah dvswitch is in karmic not sure why it isn't in jaunty
<agateau> QObject.connect(self.timer, SIGNAL(timeout()), lambda: self.timeout(parameter_i_need))
<agateau> but if you want to avoid black-magic you can just do:
<rgreening> agateau: and the parameter is filled in at time of connect, yes?
<agateau> rgreening: yes, it's inside of the lambda
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> and avoid back magic?
<agateau> QObject.connect(self.timer, SIGNAL(timeout()), self.slotTimeout)
<agateau> def slotTimeout():
<agateau>   self.timeout(parameter_i_need)
<agateau> less fancy
<agateau> but this one is sure to work
<rgreening> and wont work, cause how do I know the parameter as its a variable
<agateau> err "slotTimeout(self):" of course
<agateau> rgreening: oooh
<agateau> I thought it was not a variable
<rgreening> nope, it's, in this case a QString
<agateau> and this variable is only known at connect() time?
<rgreening> yep
<agateau> then try the lambda approach
<rgreening> and lambda will bind the variable at time of connect, correct
<rgreening> agateau: basically I am attempting to port gobject.tomeout_add calls to pyqt for usb-creator...
<rgreening> timeout_add that is...
<NCommander> Kubuntu alternates failed to install :-/
<agateau> rgreening: I see
 * rgreening does not like gtk
<rgreening> or glibib
<NCommander> *failed to build
<NCommander> and I can't launch the alternate installer
<NCommander> ARGH
<NCommander> so frustating
<agateau> rgreening: but if i am not mistaken, the data param of timeout_add is still known when the callback is called, am I wrong?
<agateau> oh... maybe it's a bit different in the case of Python
<rgreening> agateau: they are parameters which are variables, yes...
<agateau> rgreening: but they are not part of an object, or global, that's it?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: were those the only problems you saw?
<rgreening> right
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes, looked like a work of perfection otherwise
<JontheEchidna> ^.^
<shtylman> Riddell: the kde4 integration will come when we package OO 3.1.1 .. officially it is in about a month or so, but there might be an experimental package before then
<Riddell> a month!  that's years away!
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: the stuff installs in a different location than the gtk-qt-engine one, so this could probably go into KDE for 4.4
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ask on kde-core-devel if there's interest
<shtylman> Riddell: yea...I know...I really want to just package it up into my PPA ... :/ but havn't had a response about the library dependencies yet...
<Riddell> shtylman: presumably we want to send yuriy's icons upstream too?
<shtylman> Riddell: indeed...we do want to do that as soon as possible
<shtylman> so that we can change which icon package gets used for kde4 integration
<Riddell> shtylman: fancy doing that since you're already in contact with them?
<yuriy> i'm not sure if the icons are ok for upstream
<shtylman> Riddell: yea...no problem...I will ask them ... I am sure it will be good for the inital release
<yuriy> for one thing, it's still woefully incomplete. but also calc said something about sun requiring copyright assignment
<Riddell> I guess upstream will be go-oo rather than openoffice
<Riddell> and incomplete is better than not at all
<shtylman> yuriy: yea...upstream is go-oo and they are not as mean as sun :)
<yuriy> shtylman: you've been using the icon set? do you think it looks consistent enough right now to use?
<shtylman> yuriy: I havn't really been 'using' it ....so much as it just appears when I test the widgets :) ... I think it looks much better than the current one
<shtylman> yuriy: ok...I am talking to them about how to get the images in and I should be able to do that for the current image set you have
<Tonio_> Riddell: kpackagekit in the archives
<Riddell> yay
<Tonio_> Riddell: right now I'll try to make the syncml akonadi resource to work
<Tonio_> Riddell: so usefull in corp environment
<Tonio_> and next is the netbook edition...
<shtylman> Riddell yuriy: we will need to host the zip package (or actually tar ball should be fine because it gets unpacked during build...of the icon set...preferably called something like images_oxygen_<timestamp>.tar.gz
<shtylman> they can host it on download.go-oo.org if we like
<Riddell> shtylman: I can put it on people.ubuntu.com but download.go-oo.org might make more sense
<shtylman> right
<Riddell> whichever they prefer
<yuriy> someone suggested using some icons from NeoOffice too because they look more oxygenish. i downloaded neooffice but haven't looked into it yet. think that's a good idea?
<Riddell> interestingly OOo_3.1.0_src_core.tar.bz2 contains ooo_crystal_images-1.tar.gz and I'm certain there wouldn't be any copyright assignment for that
<Riddell> yuriy: best to ask the oxygen arists if it's appropriate
<seaLne> Riddell: hmm maybe the fact dvswitch won't even build on jaunty would be the reason :(
<JontheEchidna> The new kpackagekit is much better
<JontheEchidna> sexy animations while updating too
<ScottK> How about some actual cryptography?
<shtylman> yuriy: does your oxygen icon set contain all teh icons or just the ones you used from oxygen? like...when there was no icon from oxygen what did you use? .. the go-oo people are telling me that you just need to include the oxygen icons and the ones that arn't found in that zip will go to the fallback mechanism
<Mamarok> Riddell: yay, qtscript stuff alreday in jaunty-backports :)
<Mamarok> already* even
<Riddell> Mamarok: amarok should be compiling now
<Mamarok> thx a lot!
 * Mamarok and the Rokers are happy
<Mamarok> Riddell: extra drink at Akademy for you :)
<Riddell> wow, I should mess up the PPAs more often
<Mamarok> :)
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings/Minutes/2009-06-17  voila
<freinhard> Riddell: the install-package fixes won't get it into jaunty?
<Riddell> freinhard: no, we could do a stable release update but that's only for the most serious bugs and I'm not sure their qualifies
<freinhard> Riddell: i'd consider a crash worth updating.
<Riddell> freinhard: the chap to convince then is pitti, do you want to ask him  if it'll get accepted?
<JontheEchidna> How do I edit patches with simple patchsys?
<Riddell> emacs!
<JontheEchidna> just edit the file raw?
<Riddell> cdbs-edit-patch should work
<JontheEchidna> oh, neat
<JontheEchidna> I still <3 quilt
<freinhard> Riddell: somehow strange that it's that hard to get a crash-fix into a "stable" release.
<Riddell> freinhard: yes it's a lot of hassle, but in the past even minor update changes have caused notable breakage because of lack of testing
 * Tonio_ hugs JontheEchidna for not liking quilt :)
 * Tonio_ hugs cdbs-edit-patch for being nice
<JontheEchidna> I do like quilt
<JontheEchidna> simple patchsys ain't bad though
 * Tonio_ stops huging JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> :P
 * shtylman compiling openoffice again...this time with oxygen icon support...hopefully...
<Tonio_> I don't understand how people can find it normal to have to type in 4 commands to create a patch
<Tonio_> another 4 commands to edit a patch etc...
<Tonio_> but well, technically quilt works
<Tonio_> shtylman: AHHHHHHHH ? oxygen theme ???
<ScottK> Tonio_: quilt - "The Git of patching systems".
<shtylman> Tonio_: indeed...I am now adding in the code to use yuriy's icons by default in kde4
<Tonio_> ScottK: yep, absolutly true
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: I'm preparing an update for kpackagekit to turn back on the update notifier (I've turned update-notifier-kde's off in bzr)
<Tonio_> shtylman: did yuriy finish the theme ? that fast ?
<shtylman> Tonio_: he got alot done and migrated...anything that doesn't have an icon will just fall back to crystal
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: oki, atm I just wanted to check out if everything worked... please do
<shtylman> yuriy: assuming that you remove anything that isn't an oxygen icon from the package as per the suggestion :)
<JontheEchidna> unfortunately the "turn off" patch got mixed in with another patch
<JontheEchidna> so I had to edit it
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I switched kpackagekit to cdbs patchsys fyi
<JontheEchidna> I noticed ;-)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm turning off the zero kwin border delay, people seem to want a delay
<Tonio_> Riddell: do they ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: seems so, see meeting last night
<Tonio_> ok
<Riddell> how do I even set the kwin border actions now?  the GUI seems to have disappeared
<mgraesslin> Riddell: it's in desktop -> screen edges
<Riddell> so it is, thanks
<shtylman> inkscape won't open for me anymore... :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just did the way osx did for the borders
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe a shorter one than the default then ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: let's say half...
<Riddell> 150ms isn't really a long time
<Tonio_> Riddell: well with a touchpad it is, really
<Riddell> no it's not, it's a fraction of a second!
<Riddell> quite a small fraction too
<Tonio_> Riddell: cause the xorg screen is a pain to target
<Tonio_> Riddell: when you go in there, your cursor will move from one pix
<Riddell> how does a touchpad make any difference?  a screen corner is easy to target
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's why I removed the delay
 * apachelogger got himself an android phone \\o/
<Tonio_> Riddell: synaptic...
<Tonio_> Riddell: the driver I mean :)
<Riddell> seems easy to me
<Tonio_> Riddell: could depend on the touchpad I think :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: nevermind, remove it, not a big deal, if that's the only complaint about all the things I changed :)
<Riddell> who has a tutorial inside them?  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay/Prep
<Riddell> shtylman: inkscape encounters an internal error here
<shtylman> Riddell: indeed for me as well :(
<Riddell> kwwii: could you give an artwork tutorial?
<Nightrose> Riddell: sven423 might be a good victim :D
<Nightrose> about amarok scripting
<Nightrose> leo and takahani are too busy for a plasmoid tutorial :(
<shtylman> Riddell: quite upsetting as I need to edit an svg :(
<Riddell> shtylman: dare I suggest karbon-kde4 ?
<shtylman> Riddell: tried it...sucks.. :/
<shtylman> Riddell: can't even figure out the size of the image... or change units to pixels...
<ScottK> Sounds like it sucks less than inkscape right at the moment.
<shtylman> maybe I am just retarded...
<shtylman> actually...it doesn't even have pixels as a unit...that just...I can't deal with that :)
<Riddell> freinhard: pitti didn't reply?
<shtylman> anyone got any other svg editors they like?
 * shtylman open for suggestions...
<yuriy> shtylman: that'll need to be fixed then. the current thing is tango overwritten with crystal overwritten with oxygen, so there's a mix
<Riddell> who's up for doing an introduction to karmic for tutorials day?
<shtylman> yuriy: the go-oo guys suggested that you only put the oxygen specific icons that you were able to port in the package, and let the fallback mechanism handle the ones that didn't get ported
 * Riddell eyes up rgreening 
<freinhard> Riddell: he did, pointed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<shtylman> basically...packages what you can and any that you don't find an appropriate fit for leave out...don't bring over the old crystal ones
<kwwii> Riddell: sure, just not sure exactly what about ;)
<Riddell> kwwii: I'm thinking you show us a snazzy oxygen icons and go through the steps to create that in inkscape
<Riddell> kwwii: something simple enough we can all follow along at home
<Riddell> freinhard: ok so it'll probably get accepted, do you know how to (and want to) make a debdiff?
<rgreening> Riddell: what would that entail... I'm sort of knee deep in porting gobject code to qobject equivalents for usb-creator (and doing miserably)
<Riddell> rgreening: telling people for up to an hour what's in the specs and other work for karmic, and how they can get involved
<Riddell> rgreening: currently I have sunday 28th down as the day but that's a date I just picked, could be easily changed
<rgreening> hmm... I can possibly do that... got anyone who can help me port some gobject code in the meantime :)
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay/Prep  currrent stage of planning
<JontheEchidna> KPackageKit's notifier works :)
<Riddell> yay
 * JontheEchidna prepares debdiff
<JontheEchidna> update-notifier-kde is good to go in bzr
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/197850/
<JontheEchidna> ^If I could get a kind sponsor for kpackagekit from above and update-notifier-kde from bzr
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: onto it
<rgreening> anyone here good with gtk/gobject and qt?
 * rgreening needz halp
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: just one thing cause I didn't follow the discussion...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: what will update-notifier-kde do now ?
<Tonio_> if it's not in charge for the updates ?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: doesn't that patch just show the settings for update notifying?  where are the settings themselves?
<smarter> hey, is Air in the beta2?
<Riddell>     """an applet to show a systray icon when apt has software updates to be installed, when Apport has crash reports, for reboot notification and for upgrade hook messages"""
<Riddell> Tonio_: all but the first ^^
<Riddell> smarter: doesn't seem to be
<smarter> any idea if it's going to be in 4.3 at all? :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe oki I missed the point in there :)
<Riddell> smarter: rumours are they want it to remain fresh
<smarter> okay, makes sense ;)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: it also installs the kded .desktop file
<JontheEchidna> which we weren't installing previously to stop the kpk updater from running
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: aah, that's the important bit
<JontheEchidna> yeah, a bit deceiving
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: uploaded
<Riddell> rgreening: I think I'm about to go out but e-mail us the details and I can have a look when I get a moment
<rgreening> ok, I assume oyu mean the kubuntu-devel list
<Riddell> that would do
<rgreening> kk. maybe I might have a stroke of luck and figure it out.. or maybe just a regular stroke and croak...
<rgreening> :P
<yuriy> shtylman: ok I'll try to make that change in the next couple of days
<shtylman> yuriy: cool
<neversfelde> Quintasan: pong
<shtylman> is plasmapkg not installed by default now?
<shtylman> or is there an alternative we are supposed to use in 4.3?
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: it accidentally got removed from the packages, an update for karmic is on the way
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: :)
<txwikinger_work> Riddell: I still have the same plasma bu in the KDE beta
<shtylman> got scared there for a bit...cause it breaks installing some plasmoids with get hot new stuff
<txwikinger_work> even worse... I can't restart plasma anymore
<shtylman> txwikinger_work: kquitapp plasma-desktop ?
 * txwikinger_work wonders how to restart plasma in KDE 4.3 beta
<Quintasan> neversfelde: still there?
<neversfelde> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> neversfelde: I think we should make a kubuntu-plasmoids PPA, since we both package em and I hate to discover that someone already did the job and I'm still wasting time to compile it
<Quintasan> it could also be distributed to users
<Quintasan> or maybe a new team?
<neversfelde> a Bug in Launchpad should be enough to avoid double work?
<Quintasan> neversfelde: do we really need to file a bug to package a new plasmoid?
<neversfelde> yes, a new initial release should fix a [neeeds packaging] bug
<Quintasan> neversfelde: I didn't saw [needs-packaging]plasma-widget-daisy, I've done it and seconds later I find it on REVU
<shtylman> can I update twitter status from irc? ... ive heard it is doable..but never tried...
<neversfelde> Quintasan: there was such a bug
<neversfelde> a PPA is imo not good to avoid that two people are working at the same plasma widget, because you upload it after you have done the work
<Quintasan> neversfelde: my point is that we won't get each plasma-widget to repos, maybe not we won't make it but I think it's not really needed
<neversfelde> I think there are enough ppas, users are so confused about it that another one would not be a good solution. Backports of plasma-widgets should go to the backports ppa or the official ones
<usr> Hi! Ubuntu can mount ISO images by default with Nautilu's contextual menu. It wold be possible to implement this feature in Dolphin by default for Kubuntu 9.10?
<usr> isomount-qt can do this, include in the distro by default, please. http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=107105
<usr> Thanks. :-)
<jussi01> that doesnt look exactly sane to me.... but I could be wrong... or misinformed...
<Quintasan> it asks for root password first of all, it need to use kdesudo, then it mounts the iso to cdrom0 and we don't want this (what happens when someone has already mounted a CD?)
<Quintasan> s/need/needs
<Quintasan> usr: use AcetoneISO for this
<Quintasan> usr: http://getdeb.net
 * Quintasan thinks AcetoneISO should be included in repos
<jussi01> Quintasan: the second part of your observation was the first thing I saw
<Quintasan> jussi01: I installed it 3 minutes ago :P
<jussi01> Quintasan: whats this acetone like?
<Quintasan> jussi01: it's like daemon tools
<jussi01> Quintasan: no, I mean is it relatively sane?
<Quintasan> jussi01: ah
<Quintasan> I think yes
<jussi01> have you examined the source at all?
<Quintasan> source not
<Quintasan> but I think I will do it
<jussi01> Quintasan: that would be nice. Ive seen too many hackish ones, like the one mentioned above...
<jussi01> Quintasan: be nice if that acetone added in an action in the context menu in dolphin...
<Quintasan> first I will package it, then I will think of something :P
<jussi01> :D
<usr> Thank you. I know acetoneISO, but I think that this option must be included by default, like Mac OS's finder or GNOME's Nautilus.
<usr> Thak you for all
<jussi01> usr: yeah, the action, but not that script ;)
<usr> O.K.
<Quintasan> hmm how do I set dolphin OR nautilius in dependencies?
<bddebian> Depends: dolphin | nautilus ?
<Quintasan> can I do dolphin | nautilus | konqueror?
<bddebian> afaik yes
<bddebian> Or sensible-browser or somesuch
<Quintasan> hmm if the app uses qmake in compiling process I should use kde4.mk file from pkg-kde-tools or not?
<Quintasan> nvm, trying with cmake.mk
<JontheEchidna> So what's this KPackageKit threading issue? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo/Karmic the spec doesn't say anything about it
<rgreening> Riddell: http://roderick-greening.blogspot.com/2009/06/usb-creator-kde-adventures-in-gobject.html
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: do you happen to know answer to my question 4 lines up? :P
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: there is a qmake.mk in cdbs somewhere
<Quintasan> I'll give it a try
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: It's alive! Thanks :D
<JontheEchidna> ^.^
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: problem with dpkg-genchanges, you used debhelper.mk to solve this issue?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I believe it does need debhelper.mk
 * txwikinger_work likes the new kde crash handler
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/acetoneiso <-- please review if you can
<Quintasan> hmm I'm afraid I closed bug #6666666 which doesn't exist >_<
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 6666666 could not be found
<jussi01> *g*
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: should be fine now
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: outdated Standards-Version in debian/control
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: it's possible to stop dput from uploading sauce?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you hear 3.8.2 is out now?
<ScottK> Quintasan: ctrl C
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: nope, hadn't heard that
<Quintasan> so I should put 3.8.2?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: if its not a 0ubuntu1 release, debuild -S will do that
<JontheEchidna> otherwise debuild -S -sd
<ScottK> Quintasan: You'd need to make sure you comply with 3.8.2 first.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: also:
<JontheEchidna> E: acetoneiso source: missing-comma-between-items in depends field between 'ffmpeg' and 'mencoder',
<neversfelde> I have a problem when updating daisy http://pastebin.ca/1464057
<neversfelde> why does this happen and how can I solve it.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: fixed
<Quintasan> neversfelde: this propably means something is wrong with the patch, check the *.rej files
<neversfelde> mhh, but there is no patch
<JontheEchidna> I'd just untar the new tarball manually and copy over the debian dir
<JontheEchidna> which is basically what uscan would do
<JontheEchidna> dunno why it's doing that tho
<neversfelde> ok, watchfile is broken, too. He renamed to plasma-applet-daisy
<vorian> shamalama
<vorian> JontheEchidna: what method are you using to attempt grabbing noaa info for your desktop app?
<vorian> as far as noaa xml/rss?
<JontheEchidna> the weather dataengine
<JontheEchidna> it does all of it for meh
<vorian> ahreah
<vorian> nevermind then :)
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I should try to find a way to not display that provider
<neversfelde> vorian: hi
<vorian> hola neversfelde!
<neversfelde> vorian: you mentioned, that I did somethin wrong last time I searched a sponsor for universe
<neversfelde> it is not enough to subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors?
<vorian> yes, do that
<vorian> and set the bug as confirmed
<neversfelde> ah ok
 * vorian doesn't remember the exact thing he noticed last time
<rgreening> kwwii: ping ping ping
<neversfelde> vorian: you said something about setting it to confirmed, so I guess that was the problem :)
<rgreening> kwwii: looking for a reccommendation on icon to use for a button (button has text Format, and when clicked formats a USB stick...)
<vorian> neversfelde: that must be it then :)
<rgreening> kwwii: wanting an appropriate oxygen icon name to use...
<vorian> neversfelde: have a link?
<neversfelde> vorian: I can't remember where it was at the moment
<vorian> ok
<rgreening> kwwii: maybe... drive-removable-media? but wasn't sure if something better
<neversfelde> seven written tests each 6 hours deleted every info in my brain :)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: uploaded source :3
<neversfelde> I hope that I did it right this time, bug 388680 needs a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388680 in plasma-widget-daisy "New upstream version available (0.0.4.15)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388680
<Quintasan> apachelogger, Riddell
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> apachelogger, Riddell: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/acetoneiso <-- please take a look if you can
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: btw, vorian can do revus too
<vorian> wha!
<vorian> ohmy
<vorian> he wont want me to review
<Quintasan> vorian: quoting my friend: "DO IT NAO!" :P
<Quintasan> vorian: you are added to my list :3
<vorian> Quintasan: did you get the proper bug?
<Quintasan> yup :D
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> bug #666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 666 in malone "can't file a bug on Ubuntu" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666
<Quintasan> :D
<vorian> hmm
<rgreening> evil
<vorian> yus, very much so
<Quintasan> rgreening: you can also do revu? :P
<vorian> Quintasan: drop the (c) or use ©
<vorian> control has a line that exceeds 80 chars
<JontheEchidna> huh, how did I miss those...
<vorian> i'm not sure about the long description - "plenty of other things"
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that was a bit iffy
 * vorian builds
<neversfelde> gnarf, forgot to bump debhelper and compat
<Quintasan> well, it can download things from uT, extract audio from videos, what should I put there?
<vorian> Quintasan: It would be great if you could be specific (like you just were)
<vorian> list several
<Quintasan> ok
<vorian> it's okay for it to list more, it is the long description after all :)
<vorian> Quintasan: it's 'Upstream Authors:' not 'Upstream Author(s):'
<Quintasan> I didn't get rid of ()...
<vorian> right, you need to
<Quintasan> I always remember abut big things like build deps, right license but those all minor details...
<Quintasan> argh
<vorian> the .desktop file has some issues too
<vorian> W: acetoneiso: desktop-entry-contains-deprecated-key usr/share/applications/AcetoneISO.desktop:17 TerminalOptions
<Quintasan> hmm, I haven't looked at it though
<vorian> I: acetoneiso: desktop-entry-contains-encoding-key /usr/share/applications/AcetoneISO.desktop:5 Encoding
<Quintasan> worth patching I guess
<vorian> W: acetoneiso: duplicated-key-in-desktop-entry /usr/share/applications/AcetoneISO.desktop:12 GenericName
<vorian> last (but not least) is the MANPAGE!!!!
<vorian> wiki pod2man
<nixternal> anyone have any ideas on a "Feedback Application" or such that we can offer on the CDs during the development cycle? This is a task I have picked and I am arse deep in the lost forest
<vorian> hmm
<nixternal> I have looked at various survey apps and they are either a) utter crap or b) way to much
<rickspencer3> seele: ping
<vorian> Quintasan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/PODManpage
<vorian> Quintasan: other than that, fantastic job!
<Quintasan> vorian: kk, patching desktop file :P
<vorian> would you like me to bullet-point my review on revu?
<Quintasan> not really :P
<vorian> ok
<vorian> hold on a second
<vorian> There is a copyrighted png
<vorian> apsx.png
<vorian> Quintasan: there is a playstation png in this source
<Quintasan> hmm
<vorian> and apple
<vorian> and youtube
<Quintasan> argh, I need to check license for those
<vorian> oh, and a TACO!
<Quintasan> I guess I should mention it below the main license in copyright?
<vorian> I don't think we can include those, they woun't be properly licenced in the source
<rickspencer3> http://eeepc.itrunsonlinux.com/the-news/310-kde-linux-netbook-desktop
<vorian> wont
<Quintasan> vorian: so how should I deal with it?
<vorian> get with upstream about either providing the licence upon which they are able to distribute these icons, or get rid of them
<vorian> #2 is prolly what will happen
<vorian> 06/17/09|15:48 < vorian> he wont want me to review
<JontheEchidna> an archive admin would probably reject it with the current licensing situation
<rgreening> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi rgreening
<rickspencer3> any movement on the 100 paper cut thing?
<rgreening> I haven't heard anything new. I've been heads down into usb-creator-kde
<rgreening> rickspencer3: http://roderick-greening.blogspot.com/2009/06/usb-creator-kde-in-action-and-with.html
<rgreening> one small piece of the netbook puzzle
<rickspencer3> sweet
<rickspencer3> an important one
<rickspencer3> making it possible to actually boot!
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> It's getting pretty close to usable :P
<tsdgeos> hi
<rgreening> got a few more kinks to work out..
<tsdgeos> which is the ppa url for alpha 2?
<rgreening> tsdgeos: are you looking for the kubuntu desktop iso or something else?
<tsdgeos> i'm looking for the ppa url that contains debian packages kde 4.3 alpha 2
<tsdgeos> for jaunty
<rgreening> beta 2 I assume you mean...
<tsdgeos> that's it
<vorian> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<rgreening> :)
<Quintasan> vorian: http://pastebin.com/f54355079 <-- am I doing in rifht?
<Quintasan> right*
<rgreening> tsdgeos: what vorian said
<vorian> Quintasan: yep
<Quintasan> so for now I need to kick upstream
<vorian> Quintasan: i would resolve the .png stuff first
<vorian> and have them fix the .desktop file while they are at it
<Quintasan> booo, and I finished patching :P
<tsdgeos> vorian: rgreening: tx
<vorian> no problemo
<rgreening> np
<Quintasan> vorian: psx, apple, utube, ataco, did you notice more files with issues?
<vorian> there are some crystal icons, which i think are gpl-2 or later
 * vorian finds out
<vorian> oh, lgpl
<Quintasan> hmm it wont generate previews for me :/
<vorian> in dolphin?
<Quintasan> yup
<vorian> no idear
<Quintasan> which ones are lgpl? I will deal with them first
<vorian> actually
<vorian> he doesn't attribute any of the icons
<vorian> are the dudes on irc?
<vorian> oh
<vorian> also
<vorian> on your control file
 * vorian stops
<vorian> lets figure out the icons first
<Quintasan> :D
<vorian> :)
<Quintasan> just to be sure, I'm thinking of going like this
<Quintasan> images/<file> - is licensed with <license type>
<Quintasan> hmm, maybe not
<Quintasan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic#Copyright Information
<Quintasan> :3
<Quintasan> wtf, there is also Nero icon
<JontheEchidna> Whenever I try to get this down to 2,500 I never make it: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=kde
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> I got it down to 2501 today
<javi> ... it shows 2451 to me
<JontheEchidna> oh, private bugs probably
<JontheEchidna> they won't show to people who aren't bugsquad/ubuntu developers
<JontheEchidna> usually because apport is way too careful about such things and makes tons of the autoreported bugs private
 * ScottK thinks it is correctly careful.
<javi> well just to contribute and make that you don't reach the 2500 mark, if i have something to report about kpackagekit, do i report it to launchpad, kdebugs or where?
<javi> :D
<JontheEchidna> from konsole, ubuntu-bug kpackagekit
<Quintasan> vorian: I'm really sleepy right now. Guess I'll finish it tomorrow, if you will find something please ping me :P
<JontheEchidna> though as long as you don't include the word kde it won't show up in that search :P
<Quintasan> night everyone
<javi> i'll make up something to get into it :D
<JontheEchidna> lol
<zaperr> alguien habla español?
<JontheEchidna> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zaperr> ok
<javi> JontheEchidna: ubuntu-bug, no matter if it's a more a wish than a bug?
<ScottK> javi: Yes.
<javi> ok, thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-18
<javi> ok done, there it goes, straight to JontheEchidna neverending list :D
<javi> one last thing before going to bed, is there going to be akonadi support for google calendar on 4.3?
<vorian> 2503
<javi> goodnight
<JontheEchidna> 2502
<JontheEchidna> lol @ bug 13254
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 13254 in gtk "GTK File selector" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13254
<shtylman> anyone had any luck with inkscape?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think GTK's file dialog will ever make me not want to kill kittens
<JontheEchidna> It'd be a papercut except it's a big fscking gash
<shtylman> hahaha
<ScottK> New catagory: "Gaping Paper Cut".
<rgreening> ScottK: hey
<rgreening> you get over my snoring yet ScottK? yer ears still ringing? :P
<rgreening> ScottK: have you seen my blogs/work on usb-creator-kde?
 * rgreening is feeling chatty
<JontheEchidna> <3 integrating programs with kde4
<JontheEchidna> little effort, noticable improvements
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> can be interesting at times, since jockey does its own command line parsing
<JontheEchidna> if jockey had been KDE from the start they wouldn't have to do such things :P
<shtylman> is there any hope of replace the awefill network manager icons?
<nellery> if CMakeLists.txt is not in the root directory, is there some way to specifiy its location, or should it just be moved?
<rgreening> shtylman: sebas blogged about want help with that. Maybe kwwii can help...
<ScottK> rgreening: I have seen them.
<ScottK> Good for you.
<ScottK> shtylman: Did you file a bug on Karbon about not being able to scale by pixels?
<shtylman> ScottK: no...its not a matter of scale by pixels...they don't list pixels as a unit
<shtylman> its more of a feature request
<ScottK> shtylman: Yes, it'd be a wishlist bug.
<ScottK> Considering it a sufficiently important lack to cause you to use a non-KDE tool, I think it's worth asking.
<shtylman> I see...
<super__rad> is there a reason kubuntu doesn't include a torrent program on the cd? Would be nice to have either ktorrent or the new qt port of transmission on the cd
<ScottK> super__rad: Are you sure ktorrent isn't on the CD?
<ScottK> I show it as being part of kubuntu-desktop.
<super__rad> i installed ubuntu karmic alpha2 then installed the kubuntu-desktop package and ktorrent wasnt installed
 * ScottK investigates further.
<ScottK> super__rad: What architecture?
<super__rad> 64
<ScottK> Looks like it's only seeded for i386 for some reason.
<ScottK> I'll look into it.
<super__rad> ah right, thought it was a bit strange that it wasn't installed.
<ScottK> super__rad: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.karmic/revision/769 - amd64 was full, so something had to go.
<super__rad> ah right
<ScottK> No k3b either, fwiw
<super__rad> yeah had just noticed that aswell
<seele> rickspencer3: pong
<rickspencer3> seele: hi
<rickspencer3> unfortunately, I need to go very soon
<seele> rickspencer3: ok, tomorrow morning then?
<rickspencer3> but I was wondering if you had made progress on the plan for 100 paper cuts?
<seele> i started on an email to send to kubuntu-devel but it didn't make it out yet
<rickspencer3> ok
<seele> i'm stuck on how we do the community part of the bug selection
<rickspencer3> so, for full disclosure, I already talked to ivanka about this
<rickspencer3> and she is amenable, but I told her that *you* would be playing the Ux role for Kubuntu
<rickspencer3> is that ok?
<seele> yes, that is fine with me :)
<seele> i just need to figure out how to integrate with everyone else.. i'm still grabbing at straw right now
<rickspencer3> you just need people to start adding bug tasks to the 100 paper cuts project, I think
<rickspencer3> then you go through and set them to "invalid" if they are not paper cuts by the definition
<rickspencer3> (in other words, my advice is to not over think it)
<seele> ok.. so do we import kde bugs or just create new bugs? that's the part i'm confused about
<rickspencer3> both
<seele> i dont know how that bug system stuff works, i dont triage
<seele> ok
<rickspencer3> if there is an existing bug, you can create a bug task for it in the hunderpapercuts project
<rickspencer3> so there is a parent child relationship Bugs have bug tasks
<rickspencer3> so a single bug can have tasks in multiple projects
<rickspencer3> in this way, a valid bug can be put into the paper cuts project, and set to invalid as a "paper cut" but not invalid as a bug, per se
<rickspencer3> (that made no sense :P )
<seele> hmm.. ok
<seele> how long is phase 1 and the period for people to submit papercuts?
<rickspencer3> well ... I think it's drawing to a close, but I am sure there is flexibility to make it work for Kubuntu
<rickspencer3> let's talk tomorrow
<seele> ok
<rickspencer3> my family is begging me to come away to dinner ;)
<rickspencer3-afk> bye bye
 * seele waves
 * DaskreeCH waves
<DaskreeCH> seele: I had started making a set of paper cuts before RL kicked in
<JontheEchidna> 2,500: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=kde
<seele> Nightrose: will you be aruond tomorrow? i might need your help rallying the user troopers
<seele> JontheEchidna: so that is an import of bugs.kde.org?
<Nightrose> seele: probably
 * seele doesnt know how this stuff works
<seele> Nightrose: ok. once i figure out what to do, i might need help figuring out where all the users are
<Nightrose> hehe alright
<JontheEchidna> seele: that's all of the bugs people have reported to ubuntu that contain the word "kde" in them
<seele> i only ever work with developers so i'm not sure who uses forums or whatever
<DaskreeCH> I think that's a cross section of where KDE has issues that people have reported from Ubuntu
<Nightrose> yea - let's talk about it tomorrow
<Nightrose> i am too tired atm
<Nightrose> should have been in bed two hours ago :D
 * DaskreeCH takes Nightrose to bed
<Nightrose> \o/
<seele> JontheEchidna: ah.. see.. there are probably lots of good papercut bugs on bugs.kde.org because they get all kinds of junk
<seele> Nightrose: ni'
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I'd agree
<JontheEchidna> their wishlist stuff generally goes untended
<JontheEchidna> they need a wishsquad and a bugsquad :P
<seele> maybe we can get non-kubuntu users invovled by posting those types of bugs to launchpad. since a lot of our stuff goes back upstream they benefit too
<DaskreeCH> File a bug for that against bugsquad
<seele> and say what? i dont understand
<seele> they triage right? they dont actually file the bugs?
<DaskreeCH> seele: Yeah I was making a joke we should file a bug for bugsquad that they are missing a Wishsquad
<DaskreeCH> (which is essentailly a wish bug)
<vorian> 2499
<vorian> JontheEchidna: haha
<vorian> dude, that kmines bug is trippy
<JontheEchidna> yeah, quite the upstream discussion
<JontheEchidna> 2498
<DaskreeCH> which bug?
<JontheEchidna> bug 387113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387113 in kdegames "kmines show where mines are..." [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387113
<DaskreeCH> Quassel is really annoying me now
<vorian> i saw a .2 release of an irc client
<vorian> huh, maybe not
<jjesse> anyone able to package and update choqoK?  there is a new 0.6.1 which fixes the bug where it won't receive updates from twitter
<jjesse> i filed a bug about it on bugs.kde.org and the author closed the bug as resolved in .6.1
<vorian> jjesse: it's in karmic, and a backport has been requested
<jjesse> vorian: yay
<DaskreeCH> Wait 0.6 is in backports? I though that 0.4 was Jaunty
<vorian> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=choqok
<jjesse> DaskreeCH: yes i am currently runing .6 from backports
<jjesse> however it doesn't receive twitter updates
<DaskreeCH> Ah sweet
<jjesse> well sweet its in backports, not sweet it doesn't receive updates from twitter
<DaskreeCH> https://edge.launchpad.net/~neversfelde/+archive/ppa
<jjesse> oh yay
<jjesse> hrmm should i add yet another PPA
<jjesse> or wait for the backport
<DaskreeCH> Add it install then remove it and wait for the backport to catch up :)
<shtylman> Riddell: did you say no branding on the installer? :( ... but it filles the space so nicely ... (sad) ...
<DaskreeCH> Was there a Kubuntu meeting recently?
<vorian> yeah, last night
<vorian> it was wild
<vorian> booze
<vorian> drugs
<DaskreeCH> damn I was out last night. Where are the logs?
<vorian> uno momento!
<vorian> DaskreeCH: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/06/17/%23kubuntu-devel.txt
<vorian> it's fantastic luck, the way the time/day of the meeting start
<DaskreeCH> :-D
<DaskreeCH> Ha ha I love rickspencer3 as well :)
<DaskreeCH> vorian:
<DaskreeCH> http://zekecoma.blogspot.com/2009/06/aki-v002-released.html
 * vorian looks
<vorian> yah!
<vorian> needs packaging
<DaskreeCH> WOuld be really neat of all these people writing things that we already have already would put some time into something like nepomuk
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> looks a lot like konversation
<DaskreeCH> Preach it
<vorian> neversfelde: other thing - un-assign yourself when you subscribe sponsors
<yuriy> seele: so maybe when people put a kde bug in the papercuts project they should assign it to you?
<yuriy> so you can accept/invalidate without looking through all the papercuts bugs
<LaserJock> hi all, just thought I'd drop by and say well done on Jaunty. It seems to be the best KDE4 I've tried yet
<DaskreeCH> LaserJock: Aww shucks :)
<DaskreeCH> LaserJock: Now to get you to come in and say that everytime we have a new version :)
<LaserJock> well, it certainly has been getting better over time
<LaserJock> coming from more of the GNOME side I'm amazed that you guys pump out whole new upstream releases on stable Kubuntu releases
<nixternal> oi oi
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/files/kubuntu-qa-feedback.plasmoid
<nixternal> Alpha 1 :)
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: any plans on packages of Amarok 2.1.1 ? an important bugfix btw :)
<Riddell> >plasmapkg -i kubuntu-qa-feedback.plasmoid
<Riddell> Installation of /home/jr/src/feedback/kubuntu-qa-feedback.plasmoid failed.
<Riddell> nixternal: got any source?
<Riddell>     from PyKDE4 import plasmascript
<Riddell> ImportError: cannot import name plasmascript
<Riddell> oh, hmm, pykde problem
<Mamarok> hm, we get that agoin with the backports-PPA:
<Mamarok> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-dev_4%3a4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libkephal.so', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-bin
<Riddell> Mamarok: ok, let me fix
<Mamarok> Riddell: thx
<Riddell> I wonder if RPM has problems with overlapping files
<Quintasan> hiho
<Mamarok> no idea, but I remember RPM to be a real dependency hell from ym Mandrake times
<Riddell> fix uploaded
<Quintasan> how come I don't have plasmapkg binary?
<Riddell> Quintasan: install the new kdebase-runtime
<Riddell> nixternal: ooh it worked
<Riddell> but I had to move plasmascript out from python-support
<Mamarok> Riddell: here comes another one: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime_4%3a4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu', which is also in package kdesudo
<Riddell> hum, that is more tricky
<Riddell> that's a dpkg diverts issue
<Quintasan> Riddell: helped in Karmic but not in Jaunty
<Riddell> anyone remember what we agreed to do with that diverts?
<Mamarok> btw, any chance to see packages for Amarok 2.1.1 soon? people are asking for it
<Riddell> there's a new amarok?
<Mamarok> of course, a bugfix release of 2.1
<Mamarok> Nightrose sent mail to the packagers almost 10 days ago AFAIK
<Mamarok> release was yesterday
<Riddell> fooey
<Mamarok> tagging was last Friday
 * Riddell gets onto it
<Mamarok> Riddell: thanks :)
<javi> there is a problem with strigi in karmic alpha2, at least under amd64
<javi> i need to do sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386/server/libjvm.so
<javi> /usr/lib/libjvm.so
<Riddell> javi: not really our area, file a bug on java, we only do KDE here
<javi> or the strigi group under desktop search in system settings will complaint: "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386/server/libjvm.so
<javi> /usr/lib/libjvm.so
<javi> >_<
<javi> it will say "strigi service failed to initialize, most likely due to an instalation problem"
<javi> i've been looking to kdebugs and sebas says is more a packaging issue
<javi> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=193541
<ubottu> KDE bug 193541 in general "Useless error message: "Strigi service failed to initialize"" [Normal,Reopened]
 * sebas notes that sebas != trueg
<javi> ups, I'm sorry
<javi> so, do i report this to launchpad or where?
<jussi01> !bug | javi
<ubottu> javi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: update-notifier-kde broken....
<Tonio_> Riddell: the link in /usr/bin is broken
<Tonio_> Riddell: investigating
<Tonio_> Riddell: fixed
<Riddell> what needed fixing?
<vorian> neversfelde: your daisy plasmoid was uploaded.  Thanks for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<Riddell> what does  a daisy plasmoid do?
<vorian> Riddell: it's pretty neat
<vorian> it's a round launcher, or a pseudo dock
<Riddell> oh aye
<ScottK> nixternal (and Riddell): For feedback what about a 'kubuntu-feedback' project on Launchpad and use the new apport thing where you can ask questions?
 * txwikinger_work is frustrated about KDE's regression 
<Mamarok> what regression?
<txwikinger_work> plasma-desktop
<txwikinger_work> it always dies on me a slowly death
<Mamarok> txwikinger_work: which KDE?
<txwikinger_work> KDE 4.3 beta I think
<txwikinger_work> beta 2
<Mamarok> txwikinger_work: works fantastic here in Jaunty, 4.2.90
<txwikinger_work> however, I had the same problem with 4.2
<Mamarok> not a regression, more like a configuration problem on your side I think
<txwikinger_work> 4.2.90 is 4.3 beta2
<txwikinger_work> well.. it works for awhile, but after several hours, all the icons on plasmoids and panels disappear
<txwikinger_work> and the texts too
<txwikinger_work> not sure what that has to do with configuration
<Mamarok> txwikinger_work: I know, that's why I said, you have a configuration problem, maybe missing packages
<txwikinger_work> why is it working when it is started then?
<rgreening> txwikinger_work:, Mamarok: plasma here eats memory/cpu and eventually slows to a halt as well.
<Mamarok> I have occasional plasma crashes, but it restarts itself
<Mamarok> the icon-teyt disappearance was something I had in 4.2.2-4.2.4, not in beta 2 anymore
<rgreening> it consumes 98% cpu after a while. might be one of the applets.
<txwikinger_work> rgreening: Well.. I have 8GB RAM now... Itis not running out of memory
<rgreening> cpu..
<Mamarok> txwikinger_work: check the widgets you use, might well be one of those
<rgreening> that's what I was figuring for my issue as well.
<txwikinger_work> that would be bad
<txwikinger_work> widgets should not be able to degrade plasma-desktop itself
<txwikinger_work> that would be badly contained
<txwikinger_work> that would be a major design flaw IMHO
<Mamarok> txwikinger_work: the now playing widget has a problem FWIW...
<txwikinger_work> Don't use that one
 * txwikinger_work is at work... doesn't play anything ;)
<txwikinger_work> what happens if I kill plasma-desktop? does it restart by itself?
<Mamarok> txwikinger_work: it should, yes
 * txwikinger_work is missing the plama binary which he could restart plasma with
<txwikinger_work> it should?
<Mamarok> txwikinger_work: then install it?
<txwikinger_work> how?
<txwikinger_work> which package is it in?
<txwikinger_work> I have now plasma-desktop... not plasma anymore that is running
<txwikinger_work> ok.. it is not restarting itself!
<txwikinger_work> ah.. I can start plasma-desktop instead.. it just doesn't work if there is already one running
<txwikinger_work> well.. but it doesn't find the icons anymore
<txwikinger_work> probably because it moans that it does not find the .desktop files
<txwikinger_work> well.. maybe not
<rgreening> txwikinger_work: kquitapp plasma-desktop && plasma-desktop
<rgreening> if you explicitly kill, it does not re-spawn (as far as I understand it)
<Tm_T> FYI plasma-mid is working these days for testing (:)
<Tm_T> atleast for me it is
<ScottK> Tm_T: Cool.  Time for Tonio_ to get busy with packaging it ....
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> ScottK: usb-creator-kde is almost ported.
<rgreening> whee...
<Tm_T> ScottK: as pre-alpha that is
<ScottK> rgreening: Excellent.
<ScottK> Tm_T: Yes, but we have hopes of including it in Karmic as some kind of 'technology preview' for Karmic +1/KDE 4.4.
<rgreening> ScottK: a few more gobject conversions, a merge and then it's packaging, translations, and clean-up.
<ScottK> Great.
<rgreening> ScottK: I've learned a lot of gtk (not that I wanted too) and qt in the process.. :)
<ScottK> rgreening: Careful.  You are probably our "Ubuntu has one, but we don't, please port it" expert now.
<rgreening> hah. yeah.....
<rgreening> ScottK: I hink it will be easier now though... so we may have to make a list...
<neversfelde> vorian: thank you
<vorian> no problemo
<ScottK> Riddell: I noticed that k3b and ktorrent are still dropped from !i386 images.  We've got ~50MB free currently.  How would you feel about me putting them back?
<Riddell> yes they should  go  back
<ScottK> OK.  I'll take care of it.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll put scim-tables-additional back too.
<ScottK> Nevermind.
<ScottK> That one is commented out anyway.
<neversfelde> Is the kubuntu packaging session today?
<vorian> yes
<vorian> 18:00 iirc
<neversfelde> I guess UTC?
<vorian> yup
<neversfelde> ok, I will listen to it :)
<Mamarok> ditto, hope I don't forget
<Mamarok> where?
<vorian> #ubuntu-classroom
<vorian> Our next Packaging Training Session is going to show Kubuntu a little
<vorian> love. This Thursday (June 18) at 18:00 UTC, MOTU Jonathan Thomas
<vorian> (JontheEchidna) will be leading a session on packaging KDE4 Apps and
<vorian> Plasmoids. Find out what it takes to pitch in and join the Kubuntu
<vorian> community. Learn the ways of the Kubuntu Ninjas!
<neversfelde> Who or what is a Kubuntu Ninja?^^
<Mamarok> neversfelde: the Kubuntu packagers :)
<neversfelde> Mamarok: psssst!
<Riddell> vorian: where is that announced?
<JontheEchidna> "Ninjas are very nice kind of unicorn developers with code monkey abilities. "
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas
<JontheEchidna> ^not where it was announced
<vorian> Riddell: on the
<vorian> pfft
<vorian> On the MOTU mailing list
<Riddell> this deserves blogging
<Riddell> shouldn't  it be on  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Classroom  ?
<vorian> um,
<vorian> nhandler: is one of the fellas in charge of the weekly packaging classes
<freinhard> Riddell: kdesudo doesn't return the executed commands exit code?
<shtylman> Riddell: screengrab #2 ... my attempt to make it more ... 'air' like... http://shtylman.com/stuff/kubuntu_installer/ubiquity_idea1.png
<Riddell> shtylman: damn that's blingy
<Riddell> freinhard: don't know, Tonio_ might
<JontheEchidna> sexy @ ubiquity
<shtylman> :)
<ScottK> Riddell: kubuntu-meta updated.
<freinhard> Riddell: code looks like kdesudo doesn't. doesn't matter anyways since install-package uses kdesu.
<freinhard> i'm somehow confused anyways. kdesudo and kdebase-runtime ship /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu
<Riddell> freinhard: it's a divert, when kdesudo is installed /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu is kdesu
<freinhard> s/is kdesu/is kdesudo/
<rgreening> shtylman: nice
<rgreening> Riddell: I have an app that uses a QProgressDialog and I connect a method to the canceled slot. The method runs a KMessageBox to ask for confirmation. However, if I say no, then the QProgressDialog is still destroyed and the app closes (cause the main window is hidden) and not sure what to do..
<Riddell> canceled() is a signal?
<Riddell> "This signal is emitted when the cancel button is clicked. It is connected to the cancel() slot by default."  you can see if you can disconnect that signal
<rgreening> Riddell: How do I disconnect a signal?
<rgreening> Riddell: QProgressDialog::disconnect I presume...
<Riddell> QObject.disconnect() ?
<rgreening> Riddell: this seems to work... took a while to get the correct syntax.. self.disconnect(self.progress_bar,SIGNAL('canceled()'),self.progress_bar.cancel)
<rgreening> I kept trying SLOT('cancel()') as last parameter... and fail.
<Riddell> you're not thinking python enough :)
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I'm lernin
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> Riddell: at least the app is getting close to usable now...
<freinhard> Riddell, Tonio_ : might be interested in the two branches i just pushed for update-notifier-kde and kdersudo.
<rgreening> Riddell: any chance you can help me figure out how the translations should occur in usb-creator-kde? Since it uses the same backend as the gtk one, messages are sent to frontend in gettext format, so using i18n alone (or in addition to) may not be possible. I need some assistance.
<rgreening> also, Riddell, do we have all our specs completed? today is some feature spec freeze...?
<Riddell> yes specs are all completed and approved
 * shtylman working on addimg mrore to the installer spec....
<Riddell> if it shares translations with the gtk one it should use gettext
<shtylman> Riddell: should I bother? or is it past the deadline?
<Riddell> take a look at ubiquity's KDE frontend
<Riddell> shtylman: it would be good if you did, so we have an idea what the plans are
<shtylman> also...wiki is down for me...anyone else get that problem?
<shtylman> Riddell: ok...will do ... I will add the screenshot I sent you as well as write up some of the other mplementation related tasks
<freinhard> shtylman: no response from wiki.kubuntu.org
<Riddell> rgreening: I'd expect you can just copy and paste the gettext bits from the gtk one
<shtylman> freinhard: same...followed by internal server error
<freinhard> shtylman: still loading...
<rgreening> Riddell: what about translating the Qt ui file?
<rgreening> how does that happen then?
 * rgreening is confused with translations
<rgreening> do we have a translations expert in the group?
<shtylman> rgreening: it is a recursive function that translates based on the qobject name
<shtylman> rgreening: line 486 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/annotate/head%3A/ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py
<Riddell> mm, not terribly pretty, but it works
<shtylman> those match up with the translator files tags
<shtylman> Riddell: what is the "Release Note" section supposed to say?
<rgreening> shtylman: maybe you could help integrate that for me :)
<Riddell> shtylman: "New in this release, ubiquity has bling appeal"
<shtylman> hahaha .. ok
<rgreening> shtylman: those functions look really ugly and very specific to the ubiquity app
<shtylman> rgreening: that is entirely possible :) ... that code base was there before me... so I don't know all the details...just the basics of how it works
<shtylman> I would look at the gtk translation side of usb-creator and see what they do and if they have a similar method call
<Tonio_> freinhard: looking at kdesudo
<Tonio_> freinhard: have a url for your branch
<nixternal> ScottK: with apport and the questions, that could work, but do we want bug reports that are just feedback? though we could add on to it, but we still need a place for it all to go
<freinhard> Tonio_: https://code.launchpad.net/~freinhard
<Tonio_> freinhard: got it thanks, I'll revu
<nixternal> Riddell: so what did you think about alpha 1 for feedback? :) I amused myself with Lime Survey at least
<Riddell> nixternal: the feedback plasmoid looks great
<nixternal> heh, should we think about going that route? if we do, then we will need to add Lime Survey to feedback.kubuntu.org or such
<akos_> Hi! Could someone please have a look at Ubuntu bug 373260? It is listed as a bug of kdebase, but I think is more of a deficiency of the X init mechanism.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 373260 in kdebase "~/.Xmodmap does not get loaded" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373260
<shtylman> nixternal: got a screencap for the plasmoid? or a package?
<nixternal> HAHAHAHA, who left responses?
<shtylman> I am glad someone made it happen :)
<nixternal> shtylman: http://blog.nixternal.com - screencaps and link to the package
<Riddell> nixternal: yes I think we should
<nixternal> What issues did you experience with translations? - I CANT READ TEH ANGLIZH
<nixternal> What issues did you experience while running Kubuntu? - I CANT RUN IT AS Long as I want''''' my wife makes me stop!
<nixternal> lol, and then they rated the survey a 1 :D
<nixternal> Riddell: with that then, probably a good idea to have the server dudes take a look at setting up Lime Survey for us
<shtylman> nixternal: looks great! ... when does it pop up for the user? and personally...I think XML is a decent idea for something like this potentially :)
<nixternal> we can work on a template for it so it fits in to the rest of the site..I chose to use a very basic theme as to not clutter the plasmoid with pretty colors and text :)
<shtylman> will this be in the default install...I hope?
<nixternal> shtylman: that will be up to Riddell
<Riddell> that's the idea, for beta
<nixternal> shtylman: during the dev cycle yes, after that I don't know
<shtylman> I think it would be of great benefit after as well...if we want to try out new features or ask people about their experience with something...having that available to popup would be indespensible
<JontheEchidna> neat plasmoid
<nixternal> actually the plasmoid isn't neat at all, it is only like 6 lines of generic code :)
<nixternal> tis the nice thing about it, nice and small
<JontheEchidna> <3 QtWebKit
<nixternal> I will add a little more to it so it can: detect connection to the Internet - connection == feedback, no connection == label explaining wth it is
<Riddell> nixternal: can you e-mail me what I should ask the sysadmins for?
<nixternal> then a way to sync in the case that you lose connection while filling it out
<nixternal> Riddell: roger that
<nixternal> Riddell: you've got mail!
<nixternal> maybe we should get newz2000 to do up some templates for it :)
<nixternal> though I would prefer pretty much a blank template with the Kubuntu logo...it even works great from iPhones and Blackberrys :)
<nixternal> it actually lets you preview your survey in iPhone mode which is cool
<shtylman> nixternal: would it be possible for the applet to notify the user of a new survey available..?
<nixternal> right now we would have to configure that manually in the code as it is only use Plasma.WebView and KUrl to do all of the work
<JontheEchidna> anybody have somewhere where I could dump a small .tar.gz of a debian dir for my packaging session?
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: bzr :)
<nixternal> lp:~you/+junk/foo
<JontheEchidna> hmm, true
<nixternal> ya, I just figured that out on my own last night :p
<kb9vqf> Hmmm...anyone have any suggestions on how to get packages through REVU? :)
 * kb9vqf notes his FDS packages have been languishing for over a month
<seele> rickspencer3-afk: ping
<ScottK> Riddell: Could you have a look at the Ayatana integration spec and slam an approval on it?
<ScottK> nixternal: The thing about using apport is we can hoover up a bunch of system info with the feedback and if there is a real bug in it, just reassign it where it goes.
<rgreening> _Sime: ping
<rgreening> _Sime: is there an i/o watcher type function for KDE/Qt? For example, say I have a PID of a running process, and I want to know if it has i/o ready so I can wake up another process...
<_Sime> rgreening: hi
<nixternal> rgreening: that is what dbus is for :p
<rgreening> _Sime: trying to port gobject.io_add_watch and gobject.child_watch_add functions to something in Qt or KDE...
<_Sime> rgreening: off the top of my head..... dunno... usually Python has close equivalents to C/C++.
<rgreening> _Sime: yeah, I just can't seem to locate what I am looking for...
<nixternal> qtdbus has the ability to look for events
<rgreening> nixternal: ?
<_Sime> rgreening: what do you mean by i/o ready? you mean if that process wants to talk to your process?
<rgreening> _Sime: have a look here first... http://www.pygtk.org/pygtk2reference/gobject-functions.html
<rgreening> _Sime: look at child_watch_add and io_add_watch
<rgreening> I need to port a PyGTK app to PyKDE/PyQt... trying to replicate these functions
<nixternal> rgreening: what about solid?
<nixternal> Solid::DeviceNotifier
<rgreening> nixternal: have you looked at the above functions? This isn't about devices
<nixternal> oh, thought it was, sorry
<rgreening> this is a running process being watched
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> any thoughts _Sime?
<nixternal> rgreening: KProcess?
<_Sime> rgreening: QSocketNotifier
<_Sime> rgreening: ??
<rgreening> _Sime: that sounds promising
<rgreening> _Sime: I think you have it
<rgreening> :)
 * rgreening is not extremely well versed in all the Qt/KDE classes
<rgreening> nixternal: KProcess wants to start and control the process. Unfortunately, I already have the process and PID from pre-existing functions and code, which I cannot disrupt..
<rgreening> thanks _Sime. I'll see if I can make that work for me.
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: are you creating an official package for plasmaboard?
 * ScottK notes the last comment in Bug 380701 and really hopes someone will look into it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380701 in eric "Eric IDE fails to launch, cannot import Qsci" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380701
<nhandler> Riddell: In regards to the packaging training session, there was a blog post about it 24 hours prior to the session
<_Sime> have we got any python-plasma packagers in the room tonight?
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: Its still free for packaging
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: ok, I have it on my ToDo, but it did not build last time I tried
<JontheEchidna> it also needs kdebase-workspace-dev, which I found out a little bit ago
<JontheEchidna> shame on me for not pbuilding before teaching the class
<ScottK> _Sime: I note one or two around.  What is it you need?
<JontheEchidna> in fact I never filled in the packaging myself :P
<_Sime> ScottK: python on karmic can't find PyKDE4.plasmascript
<_Sime> ScottK: from PyKDE4 import plasmascript
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: you can't teach everything, the class needs it's own experience :)
<_Sime> ScottK: fails..
<neversfelde> Learning by doing^^
<ScottK> _Sime: We also have a Scintilla problem too (Bug #380701)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380701 in eric "Eric IDE fails to launch, cannot import Qsci" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380701
<_Sime> ScottK: it looks like some python modules are being shared between interpreters in a separate directory.
<ScottK> Sounds like madness related to the Python 2.6 transition then.
<_Sime> I don't know what is going on. It just looks different to me.
 * ScottK is still trying to catch up from 3 weeks of travel, so no time to really dig into it.
 * ScottK decides to  blame JontheEchidna since he was in charge at the time.
<shtylman> oh yea...I forgot that I had an interesting bug when installing alpha2... don't know if anyone else has had this.... but when booting into alpha2 live env and two monitors are connected (with nvidia card) kde hangs and fails to load at around the second to last splash icon
<ScottK> shtylman: I saw your installer art.  Did you consider taking up KDE upstream's offer of helping out with artwork?
<shtylman> ScottK: didn't know they offered...I would be more than happy to take them up on it!
 * ScottK searches for the infos.
<rgreening> shtylman: sebas blogged about networkmanager plasmoid needing artwork.. if thats the one you are looking for
<ScottK> shtylman: http://pinheiro-kde.blogspot.com/2009/06/sharing-brand.html and http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/06/building-brand-together.html are probably the two best.
<ScottK> rgreening: No, I was looking for the one where KDE offered to help with co-branding.
<ScottK> Since we pretty much ship upstream artwork, we ought to be easy.
<shtylman> ScottK: k..I will reach out ot them and show them my screenshot and see if I can get the ball rolling with something :)
<ryanakca> Our wiki theme got installed! Could people go to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Home?action=userprefs and test out the kubuntunew theme please?
<neversfelde> ryanakca: looks good
<shtylman> ryanakca: indeed :) ... I like
<yuriy> ryanakca: neat. looks very.. dapper
<shtylman> I like the boxed in feel... makes the wiki seem more controlled
<ryanakca> yuriy: Well, it matches kubuntu.org more than it used to ;) (patches welcome)
<shtylman> ryanakca: now for the website ;)
<ryanakca> shtylman: Yep, I finish my exams next Monday, then I'll be able to get through the website's TODO :)
<JontheEchidna> whoa, nice theme
<shtylman> ryanakca: ooo looks forward to it...
<ryanakca> If nobody seems to have any issues with it while they test it, it'll eventually get set as default :)
<ryanakca> shtylman: ooo as in OO.o?
<shtylman> ryanakca: ooo and in ooooooooo ahhhhhhh :)
<ryanakca> Ah :)
<yuriy> ryanakca: a bit buggy: in konq I get title underlines going across the table of contents
<JontheEchidna> On https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ the only link out of Misson Development and Contributing I can click is Contributing
<yuriy> ryanakca: the title at the top doesn't include slashes, and is redundant with the "you are here" line
<Quintasan> ryanakca: great theme!
<darlek2009> hello
 * shtylman thinks http://4.bp.blogspot.com/__JNFVYfijS4/SjL5HmIhzFI/AAAAAAAAAoE/kCBkS84sy38/s1600-h/Atra+Dot+1920x1200.jpg should be the default wallpaper for karmic kubuntu...possibly after a color change...but I do like the green personally :)
<neversfelde> Green would not be a good choice :D
<JontheEchidna> heh, yeah
<JontheEchidna> nice wallpaper tho
<JontheEchidna> that's one of the new ones for 4.3, come to think of it
 * ScottK thinks shtylman should go engage upstream and get both artistic help and credit to Kubuntu for trying to support this new branding initiative.
 * ScottK also thinks it has to be blue.
<shtylman> ScottK: talking to them right now ... (did express my desire for blue)
<ScottK> shtylman: Excellent.
<JontheEchidna> Currently the weather wallpaper uses colorado farm for both cloudy and partly cloudy (blue sun is used for very cloudy)
<JontheEchidna> What would you guys think to using this wallpaper for partly cloudy? http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/wallpapers/Evening/contents/
<darlek2009> new to kubuntu group and irc, hope this is private query. may I ask a question?
<neversfelde> why can't I open this picture?
<neversfelde> darlek2009: don't ask to ask, aks :)
<neversfelde> if it is a support question you should probably go to #kubuntu
<darlek2009> thank you, neversfelde, I will go to kubuntu.
<DaskreeCH> ha ha
<ryanakca> Quintasan: thanks :)
<ryanakca> yuriy: Mind filing a bug under the kubuntu-website project so that I don't forget please?
<Riddell> ScottK: where  is this Ayatana integration spec?
<Riddell> _Sime: ping
<Riddell> _Sime: how you would fancy doing a tutorial for Kubuntu tutorials day?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Should I call for testing (new wiki theme) on the Planet?
<yuriy> ryanakca: bugs filed
<ryanakca> yuriy: Thanks
<Riddell> ryanakca: go for it
<Riddell> ryanakca: looking good to me though
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-19
<real_ate> any of the kubuntu bugs people here?
 * real_ate pokes
<Mamarok> real_ate: do you need help?
<real_ate> well i have been tracking down an issue
<real_ate> and i think i have come to the root of it
<real_ate> ... i don't have the kwin recording "effect" in my system
<Mamarok> real_ate: is it already reported as bug in launchpad?
<real_ate> Mamarok: i'm looking at that right now too
<real_ate> nope! :P
<Mamarok> real_ate: the best would be to check if there is a bug and comment on it or file one
<real_ate> Mamarok: well i wanted to see if i was an isolated case first... hence why i came in here
<real_ate> .... the kwin effect to record your desktop... is it installed by default
<real_ate> ... is it even "installed" :S its more of a plugin than a program
<Mamarok> real_ate: as most of the devs are in Europe, it's already late, you should try #kubuntu, then eventually file a bug
<real_ate> Mamarok: right so ;)
 * real_ate is also a dev and also in europe
<real_ate> :P
 * Mamarok is going to bed now too...
<real_ate> i'll file a bug so
<real_ate> Mamarok: night ;)
<Mamarok> real_ate: thanks for reporting anyway, gn8 :)
<real_ate> Mamarok: i know you're going to bed
<real_ate> but can i ask one more question
<Mamarok> go on
<real_ate> .... is kubuntu-bugs the group where i should file the bug?
<real_ate> or should i just file it in ubuntu?
<Mamarok> real_ate: exactly :)
<real_ate> ... exactly what? you mean file it in ubuntu
<real_ate> ?
<Mamarok> in the kubuntu-bugs group, as you said :)
<real_ate> Mamarok: well thats the thing... it doesn't have any "Add bug" link
<Mamarok> well, you report it in bugs.launchpad.net, there you can add the group
<real_ate> ok... great thanks
<real_ate> thank you for your help
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
 * Mamarok now really goes to bed
<nhandler> ryanakca: Great job on the wiki theme!
<ryanakca> nhandler: Thanks :)
<nhandler> ryanakca: Any idea when/if ubuntunew is going to be moving to wiki.ubuntu.com? Also, are we really going to keep 3 kubuntu themes?
<super__rad> trying to help out with kubuntu, I'm going through kde-bugs finding all the feature requests. The wiki says to post the "thanks for taking the time to make ubuntu better....post on brainstorm" message and then ask in #ubuntu-bugs for it to be changed to wishlist, do I need to change status from "new" to "confirmed" aswell?
<dtchen> yw
<ryanakca> nhandler: Umm... not sure, I didn't know we had a third one, but eventually kubuntunew will become default. As for ubuntunew, you'll have to ask mdke :)
<dtchen> err, wrong buffer  *sigh*
<nhandler> ryanakca: Yeah, we have kubuntu, kubuntu2, and kubuntunew right now ;)
<ryanakca> nhandler: Hmmm :)
<ryanakca> nhandler: I think 'kubuntu2' might be a bugfix (Matt got rid of some broken links for us) for 'kubuntu' ... I haven't checked the difference though
<rgreening> ryanakca: how do you load the new theme
<vorian> kubuntunew
<vorian> rgreening: you have to click on your name in the top left corner for userprefs
<ryanakca> rgreening: Click the link I put in my blog post, then in the Preferred theme: dropdown box select kubuntunew
<vorian> left as in right, sorry
<vorian> ryanakca: nice job
<ryanakca> rgreening: found it, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Home?action=userprefs
<ryanakca> vorian: thanks :)
<vorian> i like the way you did the 'show editing options' too
<ryanakca> I'm planning on starting to tackle the website TODO next week, exams this week and Monday
 * ryanakca => chemistry review
<vorian> ewww
<ryanakca> vorian: You'll want to thank mdke for that part :)
<vorian> ah
<yuriy> JontheEchidna, ScottK: are you sure this kde-icons-oxygen -> kdebase-runtime-data change is right?
<yuriy> bug 388643
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388643 in ubuntu "KDE4 apps dont have icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388643
<yuriy> i checked, icons start disappearing if I remove kde-icons-oxygen
<JontheEchidna> kde-icons-oxygen -> kdebase-runtime-data change? I know kde-icons-oxygen is no longer in kdebase-runtime, but in its own source package
<JontheEchidna> oxygen-icons
<JontheEchidna> the thing is that we need to figure out what should depend on it
<JontheEchidna> I personally think it'd be reasonable to make kdebase-runtime depend on it, since any kde app needs kdebase-runtime to run and it was providing it before
<JontheEchidna> though technically KDE could use and xdg-compliant icon theme...
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: so nothing depends on it now?
<yuriy> I think kdebase-runtime should, yeah
<yuriy> also I think oxygen is supposed to be xdg compliant
<yuriy> maybe it's that the other ones aren't
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: or, more logically maybe, should kdebase-runtime-data depend on it?
<shtylman> yuriy: your oxygen icons are now in the go-oo install
<shtylman> at least the initial set I checked out a few days ago
<yuriy> shtylman: nice :) i'll try to get to fixing up the scripts and regenerating to only include oxygen soon
<shtylman> yuriy: thanks for the work on that btw...makes the whole thing look fantastic
<yuriy> shtylman: and thanks for your work on the widgets and dialogs!
<shtylman> yuriy: hold off on removing the non-oxygen icons (I asked for a bit more clarification on that today) ... want to actually make sure it is the right thing to do :)
<yuriy> shtylman: yeah i'm not sure that fallback works right now, from what we saw when you don't have the crystal style installed (should have been falling back to tango)
<JontheEchidna> super__rad: for wishlist items for kubuntu we don't usually tell people to go report them in brainstorm. If the feature is not implemented and is a reasonable feature we usually mark it as confirmed
<JontheEchidna> of course we do eventually want to send the wishlist items to bugs.kde.org and link them to the bug report (click the "also affects project" link)
<JontheEchidna> otherwise they just tend to sit there ;-)
<super__rad> ok, was told by someone on #ubuntu-bugs to copy and paste that brainstorm bit then change it to confirmed
<JontheEchidna> brainstorm isn't the most kde friendly place, unfortunately. Generally wishlist items aren't too unmanageable for Kubuntu/KDE stuff
<JontheEchidna> so we tend to not use brainstorm, but maybe that should change in the future? I dunno
<nhandler> super__rad: Personally, I find that stock reply to be completely pointless
<JontheEchidna> ^me too
<JontheEchidna> "go report it somewhere else equally useless"
<super__rad> yeah it did seem a bit pointless, but someone on ubuntu-bugs said to do that so thought I should follow their advice
<JontheEchidna> Oh, and I would like to thank you for taking a look at the bugs. More hands is always better
<super__rad> so from now on for kubuntu/kde wishlists just change status to confirmed (should I add a comment aswell?) and then just post it on #ubuntu-bugs for someone to set as wishlist?
<super__rad> have no programming or packaging skills (plan to learn to package soon) so thought I could help out by trying to sort some of the mountain of bugs
<JontheEchidna> that'd work
<yuriy> super__rad: if you can tell it's not a Kubuntu specific bug, also report it to bugs.kde.org
<yuriy> that's probably the most useful step
<yuriy> super__rad: you know how to link to an upstream bug?
<super__rad> ok, yeah it's just "also affects project" isn't it?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, then there's a place to paste the bug link
<yuriy> mhmm. thanks for working on it super__rad!
<super__rad> no problem, only way I could help out with kubuntu at the moment as I have no other skills, want to learn packaging soon but missed the tutorial tonight
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: oh, here's a bug for userconfig
<JontheEchidna> the show system accounts radio is off by default, but you can still see system accounts until you check/uncheck it
<vorian> howd your class go JontheEchidna?
<JontheEchidna> vorian: pretty well
<vorian> coolio
<JontheEchidna> super__rad: I could probably get you a log if they haven't made them available yet
<super__rad> that would be great, thanks
<vorian> super__rad: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/06/18/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<JontheEchidna> irclogs.ubuntu.com to the rescue
<super__rad> thanks, will have a read now
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: also userconfig will allow you to change a username to start with a capital letter
<yuriy> is that not legal?
<yuriy> never tried, but that's not my code either
<JontheEchidna> not according to adduser
<yuriy> I should find the standard and improve that validator then
 * JontheEchidna nods
<JontheEchidna> thanks for the work, its looking good
<yuriy> half the network settings in system settings should really be in an advanced section
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<yuriy> my bad can't keep those 4's straight
<super__rad> JontheEchidna got right to the end then getting errors while trying to build http://pastebin.com/m529f792d
<shtylman> Riddell: I was bouncing around a few ideas with pinheiro about the installer...we both agreed that if the installer was always fullscreen it would make it clean and clear what was happening as well as the "serious" nature of the process. Obviously once the install begins it would minimize and the user can play around...pinheiro also suggested to add an icon to the upper corner to minimize the installer at any point incase the
<shtylman>  user wants to jump back to the system... I did a quick mockup (http://shtylman.com/stuff/kubuntu_installer/ubiquity_idea2.png) and must say that I personally am warming to the idea...it puts the users focus on the installer while still giving them the option to minimize it. Likewise...I have added some things to the spec about small screen support because I know that will be an issue for us with netbooks. Ideas? Oh and a
<shtylman>  final note...I think a kubuntu logo wouldn't hurt on the installer :) and other distros that rebrand could just replace the image file :)
<shtylman> rgreening: how goes the usb creator? make you want to kill yourself yet ;p
<rgreening> shtylman: It was pretty hairly today...
<rgreening> hairy
<rgreening> I junked the FS on my usb sticks multiple times today
<rgreening> had to fdisk and mkfs manually to recover. lol
<shtylman> damn...
<rgreening> shtylman: but I am getting closer to ridding myself of gobject
<shtylman> :)
<rgreening> :P
<shtylman> so you see the light at the end of the tunnel
<rgreening> I won't pretend the code is pretty. It's definately not.
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> ported code is always ugly
<rgreening> :)
<shtylman> if it works it works...cleanup can come later :)
<rgreening> yeah...
<rgreening> Well, it makes a successful boot stick :)
<yuriy> rgreening: are you sure there isn't a gobject-qobject bridge out there already you can use?
<rgreening> yuriy: if you can find one...
<rgreening> but I'm pretty sure NO
<rgreening> :P
<yuriy> shtylman: wow, sleek mockup
<shtylman> thanks...yea...I want to explore the idea of making the installer go fullscreen... with the option to minimize
<shtylman> its a serious process that really don't take that long so it should require all of your focus for those few minutes...
<rgreening> cool
<yuriy> shtylman: maybe once it's actually installing, it can minimize to a small window or even something in the panel? that is, if we don't have a slideshow
<shtylman> yuriy: indeed...that is the goal
<yuriy> what if it was maximized instead of full screen?
<yuriy> full screen and minimizable feels kind of old school windows installerish
<yuriy> actually, nevermind
<yuriy> because then it might as well just be a window on top of the background... which is kind of what your mockup is
<shtylman> yuriy: yep...and yea...it may feel oldschool...but technically speaking you are about to perform serious operations to your local disks and whatnot... you should focus :) .. and that is also why we let you minimize it (that will be a very clear icon)
<shtylman> the usage scenario is: II am installing a system (new user) and this thing needs to hold my hand and guide me through it with no other distractions while I do that.
<ScottK> yuriy and JontheEchidna: What about seeding the Oxygen package in kubuntu-desktop.  Since in theory another icon set is possible, that way things aren't locked in.
<yuriy> ScottK: that would break things for ubuntu/gnome users
<ScottK> We don't fall back to Tango or something?
<yuriy> seems not. does tango use xdg naming?
<ScottK> No idea.
<yuriy> if it does then something is wrong
<ScottK> yuriy: I'd go for recommends.
<yuriy> ScottK: makes sense
<DaskreeCH> Tonio_: ping
<nixternal> shtylman: the plasmoid is still stupid, but it connects to a PHP script on a server, and the PHP script is the smart portion of it and redirects the plasmoid to the correct survey. No more manual work needed :)
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^ also check email, Alpha 2 is out :)
<DaskreeCH> Which plasmoid?
<nixternal> Kubuntu QA Feedback
<sebas> Riddell: ping
<freinhard> bug 359805 : update-notifier-kde failed because it couldn't allocate memory to run lsb_release. should that exception be caught?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359805 in update-notifier-kde "python2.6 crashed with OSError in _execute_child()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359805
<Riddell> sebas: you pinged?
<seaLne> Riddell: how stable would you say alpha2 is? would it be stable enough for using to run the PCs for the video recording at gcds? the dependancies for dvswitch in jaunty are broken so you can't even build it
<Riddell> seaLne: it's pretty good, I don't have  any real problems
<seaLne> good enough aswell that i could run on my laptop that i really need to be working for gcds?
<seaLne> i guess there won't be a huge difference kdewise between running 4.3 on jaunty and karmic?
<e-jat> Riddell: recently i discover my wireless cant connect well with the kdenetwork-manager .. it is my hardware problem or the kdenetwork-manager ..
<e-jat> it happend to the AP which doesnt have key (security)
<Riddell> seaLne: right
<Riddell> e-jat: tried the plasma-widget-network-manager from jaunty-proposed?
<e-jat> Riddell: in karmic
<e-jat> im in karmic
<Riddell> e-jat: hmm, you could  try compiling it from svn to see if it works better
<Riddell> could try the network-manager-gnome nm-applet to see if that works
<e-jat> ok thanks .. i need to try / double confirm with network-manager-gnome .. or it maybe course by the driver inside the new kernel ..
<e-jat> Riddell: http://yfrog.com/e8plasmoidnetworkp
<e-jat> the screenshot
<e-jat> Riddell: hv u see the screenshot  ?
<Riddell> yes, what am I looking for?
<seele> shtylman: ping
<ScottK> What packages do I need to install to get a good backtrace from Akregator?
<ScottK> Good morning all.
<Riddell> kdepim-dbg and/or akregator ddeb?
 * ScottK tries.
 * txwikinger_work has almost the maximum number of question marks on his screen
<seaLne> well jaunty certainly dosen't dist-upgrade to karmic nicely atm
<shtylman> seele: here
<shtylman> Riddell: evand told me to poke you about approving (asking Rick for exception) the kubuntu ubiquity spec
<seaLne> libqtscript4-* having conflicting files
<ScottK> Riddell: The kubuntu-ayatana one still needs approving too.
<neversfelde> oh, I can use kpackagekit, is it a new version?
<Riddell> shtylman, ScottK: ok
<seaLne> jaunty->karmic dist-upgrade wasn't all that bad actually apart from those conflicts, ignoring wireless not seeming to authenticate
<rickspencer3> seele: hi
<ScottK> seaLne: We'll want bugs on the conflicts so we can fix them.
<rickspencer3> seele: can we discuss 100 paper cuts my afternoon, your late afternoon/evening?
<rickspencer3> seele: I just want to know what I can do to help move it along for Kubuntu
<rickspencer3> hi flacoste!
<rickspencer3> everyone knows that Launchpad devs love Kubuntu, right?
<shtylman> :)
<DaskreeCH> <3
<nixternal> hello my fellow kubunteers
<DaskreeCH> hi
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Love from proprietary software is generally unrequited love around here.
<ScottK> ;-)
<rickspencer3> ScottK: but they are working so hard on open sources it, as we speak
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Partially
<rickspencer3> I know, but still, we should be encouraging the progress, plus, we should encourage our users!
<nixternal> rickspencer3: launchpad devs don't love anyone! they are evil and mean people :p   just kidding!
<DaskreeCH> \o/
<ScottK> Actually I viewed the announcement that it would be partially open sourced as a regression.  Previously it had at least appeared to me that all of it would eventually be released.
<DaskreeCH> ScottK: based on what ?
<nixternal> it is great having a weather radio, but when the alarm goes off waking you up for a tornado warning for some place you haven't even heard of it, then there is a problem
<ScottK> DaskreeCH: Based on the bug against Launchpad and the comments in it.
<ScottK> nixternal: Problem with the alert area or problem with your knowledge of geography?
<JontheEchidna> It seems we have been unobservant. Debian changed the plasma-widget-network-manager package to plasma-widget-networkmanagement since January
<JontheEchidna> which means we'll have to transition to a new package. Again
<ScottK> It might do to ask if they are done changing the name.
 * ScottK heads out ...
<DaskreeCH> oh someone was asking about the kwin record desktop plugin. Is that a kde default plugin?
<nixternal> ScottK: both
<nixternal> they said some town that I had never heard of
<nixternal> but recently, I have found out new towns that are within a 10 mile radius of me that I never heard of before, and I have lived here for 30+ years now
<JontheEchidna> DaskreeCH: KDE removed it since it was too buggy
<JontheEchidna> as of KDE 4.2 iirc
<DaskreeCH> JontheEchidna: Removed to work on or just dropped the idea ?
<JontheEchidna> the source is totally gone from svn
<DaskreeCH> !info krecordmydesktop hardy
<ubottu> krecordmydesktop (source: krecordmydesktop): kde frontend to recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~alpha1+debian-1 (hardy), package size 75 kB, installed size 300 kB
<DaskreeCH> !info krecordmydesktop intrepid
<ubottu> krecordmydesktop (source: krecordmydesktop): KDE frontend to recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~alpha1+debian-2 (intrepid), package size 69 kB, installed size 288 kB
<DaskreeCH> !info krecordmydesktop
<ubottu> Package krecordmydesktop does not exist in jaunty
<DaskreeCH> :-(
<JontheEchidna> oh, well that's totally different. I was talking about the kwin video record "effect"
<DaskreeCH> Yes I know but I'm saying that we are progressively running out of ways to record the desktop it seems
<JontheEchidna> krecordmydesktop: (Reason: (From Debian) RoQA; obsolete for KDE 4, orphaned, RC-buggy)
<JontheEchidna> :(
<DaskreeCH> at least basket k3b and kmymoney are back \o/
<DaskreeCH_> http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Norwegian-Girl-Survives-Being-Dragged-Under-Car-For-More-Than-Two-Miles-Near-Oslo/Article/200906315312523?f=rss
<shtylman> anyone that wants to try out my kubuntu ubiquity mockups: bzr branch lp:~shtylman/+junk/kubuntu_ubiquity_overhaul
<shtylman> seele, Riddell: ^
<DaskreeCH_> rickspencer3: how many cuts are we aiming for?
<shtylman> 99.9999 ... we had some rounding errors :)
<rickspencer3> DaskreeCH: this comes up with the whole project ...
<rickspencer3> to me, in this context, "100" is a concept, not a target
<rickspencer3> it's more important to me to have a list of good bugs, than a list of some certain size
<rickspencer3> so I wouldn't shoot for a number, if it were me
<DaskreeCH_> So just fill the truck?
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: looks awesome
<JontheEchidna> with a few tweaks (uncommenting some code, turning on desktop effects, setting the wallpaper) I got this: http://imagebin.ca/view/1aQkc-S.html
<Riddell> I loaded JontheEchidna's link and for some reason clicked on "Previous", which wasn't the most sensible thing to do
<Riddell> shtylman: are you running a live CD by any chance, would you know a file I can use to check if an app is running from a live CD?
<lex79> Riddell: have you seen my problem with membership? Alessandro Ghersi member since 2008-02-21
<seele> shtylman: hmm.. have a link to a pdf or pngs or something?
<seele> rickspencer3-afk: hey.. got back from some meetings. i will be around all afternoon to chat
<JontheEchidna> seele: I haz screenshot http://imagebin.ca/view/1aQkc-S.html
<seele> JontheEchidna: <3
<Riddell> lex79: how strange.  it shouldn't cause any problems though
<lex79> Riddell: the problem is the membership expire 2010-02-20 instead 2011-06-16  :)
<e-jat> Riddell:  http://imagebin.ca/view/fwy70q7.html
<e-jat> Unknown Network should be the ZyXEL AP
<Riddell> lex79: you can just renew it
<lex79> ok
<seele> hrm..
<DaskreeCH_> JontheEchidna: Wow. What's that written in?
<Riddell> Qt
<DaskreeCH_> \o/
<JontheEchidna> DaskreeCH_: shtylman did it
<DaskreeCH_> I saw. I just didn't see it :)
<e-jat> can some help me with the screenshot i posted... why ZyXEL not in the list but i connected to it ..
<Riddell> because network manager plasmoid is more buggy than an ant hill
<DaskreeCH_> has anyone hit the bug where after you switch Desktops he Keyboard dies?
<DaskreeCH_> the
<Riddell> not I
<DaskreeCH_> I think I figured out a work around
<nixternal> 12:03:37 [   Riddell] I loaded JontheEchidna's link and for some reason clicked on "Previous", which wasn't the most sensible thing to do
<nixternal> I just fell out of my damn chair!!!
<DaskreeCH_> You decided to ignore the senisble advice and do the insensible?
<DaskreeCH_> Hmm Choqok kills plasma for me everytime it checks the network
<lex79> JontheEchidna: have you started with merge digikam?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: nope, working on networkmanager plasmoid atm
<lex79> ok, I'll do it
<JontheEchidna> It'd be awesome if karmic could look like so: http://imagebin.ca/view/63lasZ.html
<rgreening> I think akonadi is causing system lag for plasma, or maybe it was kopete or Kontact. Plasma was at 100%, killed Kontact, saw it go to 9999%, then killed Kopete and it crashed and I saw akonadi go to 9999%. I stopped akonadi server and all has returned to normal...
<rgreening> hmm.. nope, plasma is back to 100%..... grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<seele> argh
<seele> i dont understand how to assign stuff to hundredpapercuts
<seele> when i click on assign-to and search for hundredpapercuts it doesnt show up
<seele> nevermind, got help
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: speaking of networkmangler, could you offer some core-dev/archive admin assistance? I have a merge of the plasmoid from debian, but its got a different name so it'd need to be NEW'd and put in main
<JontheEchidna> debian-to-merged.diff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/199488/
<JontheEchidna> If the merge meets the approval of your core-dev hat, I can upload
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: approved!
<lex79> Riddell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam/+bug/389613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389613 in digikam "Merge digikam 1.0.0~beta1 with debian unstable" [Undecided,New]
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: uploaded, if you could push that and kcm-gtk through new that'd be grand
<seele> rickspencer3: i blogged about people participating in kubuntu papercuts and started an idea page to turn into some bugs
<seele> rickspencer3: not sure what i should do besides try to get some bugs registered to hundredpapercuts
<rickspencer3> seele: ok
<rickspencer3> I'm meeting with someone right now
<rickspencer3> can you paste me a link and I can check it out after lunch?
<seele> rickspencer3: http://weblog.obso1337.org/2009/100-papercuts-and-kubuntu/
<seele> rickspencer3: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/seele/KarmicPapercuts
<smarter> Make desktop cashew menu appear on hover instead of click. it disappears on blur and not click so the interactions don't match
<smarter> what do you mean by "disappears on blur"?
<GibsonGuy> I heard all the best kubuntu people are here and someone might know what I can try to get an install working
<Riddell> GibsonGuy: our support dudes are in #kubuntu
<GibsonGuy> ah, ok thanks
<Mamarok> Riddell: he is the jukebox guy from Gibson :)
<Mamarok> and a dev, starting on Linux
<nixternal> Riddell: hey, working on some QA stuff, mind if I create a bzr branch under ~kubuntu-members for 'kubuntu-qa-tools' ?
<nixternal> I will put all of the scripts and yummies there as well as the plasmoid stuff
<Riddell> nixternal: sure go ahead
<nixternal> go go go!
<Riddell> "digikam.install: add /usr/bin/cleanup_digikamdb"  lex79 what is that?
<Riddell> and why doesn't debian want it?
<lex79> dunno, I think is for cleaning digikam database, I thought debian has forgotten to include it in digikam.install
<lex79> I can remove if it is necessary
<Riddell> lex79: I expect we want it, but could you check with the debian package if that's the case?
<Riddell> I'll upload now though
<lex79> Riddell: ok, I will check
<Riddell> lex79: uploaded!
<nixternal> are there any python plasmoids in the repos yet?
<lex79> thanks
<Riddell> nixternal: not that I know of
<lex79> I think not
<nixternal> heh, wonder what the perferred dir structure would be for one
<lex79> Riddell: in debian experimental there is ktorrent 3.3~svn, can I merge? or we wait 3.3 stable ?
<lex79> http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/k/ktorrent/current/changelog
<Riddell> lex79: hmm, probably better to wait for an upstream release?  random svn snapshots may lead to random problems unless there's a paticular reason we want it
<lex79> true...
<Riddell> Mamarok: know if anyone has tried amarok 2.1.1 from backports?
<Mamarok> Riddell: we already had some bug reports :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: how do I add a sidebar like in your plasma screenshot?
<Mamarok> and it installed correctly so far, we still have that crash on first start bug though, for some users
<jjesse> Riddell: i've had no problems with 2.1.1 from backports
<jjesse> running fine for me
<jjesse> running jaunty amd-64
<Mamarok> well, the crash on first start is only happening to people who already have a db, so it's probably database related, much WIP right now anyway in trunk
<Mamarok> and even then, not to everybody
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: add a panel and make it wide enough for plasmoids not to show up as icons
<JontheEchidna> then set it to autohide
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: how do you add a panel?
<JontheEchidna> right click on desktop -> add panel
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: oh aye, there it is
<Riddell> bit cluky all that panel setup
<Riddell> and autohide could do with some animation
<Riddell> and it really is hidden, could do with some clue that it's there
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kcm-gtk accepted, going to add to the seeds?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: needs mir first, I think
<JontheEchidna> unless its simple enough not to need one?
<JontheEchidna> It was real easy to write one up for, anyway: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportKcmGtk
<JontheEchidna> but it looks like its in main :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it's already been in main as part of qtcurve
<Riddell> part of gtk-qt-engine rather
<JontheEchidna> true
<Riddell> so no need
<Riddell> Mamarok, Nightrose: what is sven423's name?
<JontheEchidna> It'd be easier if a core-dev added it to the seed since only core-dev can commit to the seed branch
<JontheEchidna> I should start on a core-dev app soon I suppose
<Riddell> good point
<nixternal> Riddell: I just did what was done for kubuntu-dev-tools, created a new project (kubuntu-qa-tools) and make kubuntu-members the maintainer...as I am hoping in the future this becomes as populate as the -dev-tools :)
<Riddell> groovy
<JontheEchidna> hum, the "report bug" menu item doesn't work in dolphin
<JontheEchidna> or akte
<JontheEchidna> *kate
<yuriy> nixternal: ^
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> go figure
<nixternal> it works here
<nixternal> just tested it in dolphin
<nixternal> opened up apport and did its scan/test, and presented me with the ability to send off a bug report
<nixternal> just tested in kate as well and it works
<Riddell> nixternal: testing your patch or the one in the archive?
<nixternal> I just created/edited/copied the code without even testing it, made a patch, and implemented it....no QA whatsoever on it, except a test build...I knew it would work and threw all caution to the wind ;p
<nixternal> the one that installed recently on my computer from the archive
<nixternal> 4.2.90-0ubuntu3
<nixternal> kdelibs5
<nixternal> that doesn't sound right though
<nixternal> anyone else having issues with the "Report Bug..." feature in KDE apps?
<ryanakca> nixternal: Ping, how's help.kubuntu.org comming along? Put on the backburner for now or ?
<nixternal> ya, need to add it to my todo list for docs....i will get it done, i swear to it :)
<nixternal> not back burner, as I need to get the docs rolling, so maybe sooner than the backburner
<ryanakca> nixternal: OK, great :)
<nixternal> its nice having a bunch of packagers around now, I can work on development stuff now :)
<rgreening> +1 nixternal
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> anyone want to see if akonadi is a cpu killer for plasma?
<rgreening> when I open kopete/kontact, akonadi server starts and some time after plasma-desktop cpu usage goes bonkers
<Nightrose> Riddell: Sven Krohlas
<Riddell> thanks
<rickspencer3> seele: I think the list of paper cuts you already have is sufficient, so I think you are well on your way
<Mamarok> Riddell: Sven Krohlas
<rickspencer3> hi djsiegel1
<rickspencer3> seele: ??
<djsiegel1> hey rickspencer3
<djsiegel1> seele: let's talk paper cuts when you have a moment
<rickspencer3> we were discussing the merits of a single unified launchpad project, versus one for Kubuntu and one for Ubuntu
<rickspencer3> I like the single project because of what it implies for teamwork, but I like the separate ones for the managability
<djsiegel1> rickspencer3: did you see my proposed name, "hundredpaperkuts", on seele's blog?
<djsiegel1> rickspencer3: clever, huh?
<rickspencer3> haha
<rickspencer3> kundred
<djsiegel1> ha
<rickspencer3> let's see rgreening, Nightrose, Riddell, thoughts? ^^^
<djsiegel1> we could do hundredpaperguts and hundredpaperkuts to be fair
<Nightrose> rickspencer3: kde is trying to get away fromt he k thingy ;-)
<rickspencer3> Nightrose: ok
<Nightrose> so no for that from me
<rickspencer3> but, what do you think of having a Kubuntu paper cuts launchpad project next to the Ubuntu one
<rickspencer3> but reporting on them simultaneously
<rickspencer3> ?
<Nightrose> sounds fine to me
<rickspencer3> (without the cute "k" thing)
<Nightrose> hehe
<rickspencer3> well, given that it is Friday night on the East Coast, I assume that's all we'll get out of this discussion today :)
<rickspencer3> thanks djsiegel1 and Nightrose
<rickspencer3> nixternal:  ^^^ thoughts?
<djsiegel1> yes, the 'k' thing was a joke :)
<Nightrose> it's friday night in europe too :D
<djsiegel1> wtf, it's Wednesday here
 * Nightrose doesn't believe djsiegel1
<djsiegel1> hahaha
<djsiegel1> I have been filing paper cuts for too long
<dtchen> ah, so that's why my inbox blew up this week.
<seele> rickspencer3: pong
<seele> djsiegel1: pong
<seele> djsiegel1: i almost entitled the blog post 100 paperkuts  ;)
<rickspencer3> seele: did you see the discussion regarding launchpad projects?
<Nightrose> seele: hey :)  you wanted to talk about how to get the word out to users
<seele> rickspencer3: yes, the question was if it should be the same or a separate project?
<rickspencer3> right
<Nightrose> seele: i think kde@kde.org and the forum are your best bet
<seele> Nightrose: kk
<Nightrose> seele: and the kubuntu users list
<rickspencer3> seele: I think djsiegel1 would prefer two projects, as it would make his work for the Ubuntu paper cuts easier
<Nightrose> the kde forum guys will likely be happy to help with an announcement there
<seele> rickspencer3: yeah, i guess. i'll take whatever i can get
<Nightrose> they are in #kde-forum
<rickspencer3> but he is amenable to combining if there is a strong sentiment that they should be
<seele> rickspencer3: i would still prefer to be part of the original project to show unity with ubuntu
<seele> otherwise it just looks like a cheap spinoff
<seele> and not official
<rickspencer3> seele: right
<seele> Nightrose: ok thanks, i'll hop in there in a few minutes
<rickspencer3> oth if they are separate, the kubuntu one can have it's own branding a bit, and working with the bugs will be easier
<seele> i guess.. but ubuntu already got the press for it
<rickspencer3> mm
<seele> they were talking about it on utest for heaven's sake
<djsiegel1> I don't think combining them in one launchpad project is going to make them appear divided.
<djsiegel1> What is utest?
<seele> djsiegel1: stuffy usability testing listserv full of human factors engineers
<djsiegel1> We just need to blog about them as one effort.
<rickspencer3> seele: what were they saying about it?
<seele> rickspencer3: there was a discussion of what a "papercut" was and the dangers of trying ti fix "small" issues with small fixes when small issues may take a lot of time and consideration
<seele> so the tradeoff of slapping a bandaid on a design problem versus really fixing it i guess
<rickspencer3> hehe
<djsiegel1> Well, we are "really fixing them"
<djsiegel1> many of these issues have not made progress in years
<seele> djsiegel1: i dont understand your comment. i think putting them in one project would make them look unified. did you mean separate projects?
<rickspencer3> so in other words, get bound up in analysis to the degree that you don't have to take accountability for any actual deciscions
<rickspencer3> ;)
<djsiegel1> no, we are using the word "project" loosely
<seele> rickspencer3: well.. i think they just had no clue what was really going on and talking for the sake of it
<djsiegel1> They should be one project, with shared principals and goals and timelines
<rickspencer3> right, I think the next thing to figure out is launchpad implementation
<seele> rickspencer3: but they did have a point of "real fix" versus bandaid. we've had the problem in kde where people only look at one layer of the problem and don't realise the underlying problem
<djsiegel1> for example, next friday's milestone will have to halves
<djsiegel1> 10 ubuntu papercuts, 10 kubuntu papercuts
<djsiegel1> we may throttle down to 8/week
<seele> djsiegel1: 10 papercuts fixed? or identified?
<djsiegel1> Fixed
<djsiegel1> If we are going to deliver 100 for karmic, we need to begin fixing now
<djsiegel1> we have 60-80 identified
<seele> i dont think we have the man power to keep up with ubuntu. aurelian is the only one i know who could work on stuff from the canonical side and i dont even know if he is availabe to us
<seele> djsiegel1: right, well the other issue of having a seperate tally for kubuntu is that i dont think we can fix 100 papercuts
<djsiegel1> ok
<djsiegel1> so, what do you propose?
<seele> that's why i would rather contribute to the ubuntu tally
<djsiegel1> so, you guys do 20, we do 80?
<seele> djsiegel1: that sounds excellent
<djsiegel1> I don't know how we will define the split.
<djsiegel1> Hmm.
<seele> and it can be a soft number if you want more and we cant deliver
<rickspencer3> does it have to be a quota system?
<seele> rickspencer3: as in a hard number? or that only 100 papercuts are done for karmic?
<nixternal> NO I WANT 100 PAPER KUTS! I am still an old school KDE'er now, more than 10 years and counting! Gimme my 'K' :p
 * rickspencer3 kicks nixternal
<nixternal> yay, more tornados on the way...god I love Chicago
<seele> nixternal: do you have C++ skillz to contribute? :P
 * Nightrose steals nixternal's K
<nixternal> I hope so
<nixternal> what am I contributing to?
<seele> nixternal: fixing a 100 paperKuts ;P
<nixternal> besidens insanity
<rickspencer3> I was thinking more like Kubuntu would put in the bugs they have, and then ew see where it shakes out
<nixternal> seele: I thought we get future contribs to do it
<djsiegel1> ha, you guys code in C++ so one person should be able to fix as many paper cuts as 20 C hackers working on Ubuntu paper cuts :)
<rickspencer3> but I have the feeling that djsiegel1 needs it more tightly managed than that
<nixternal> seele: actually paper kuts are small, easy fixes I thought
<rickspencer3> well, they'll fix one paper cut in the base class, and the rest of the paper cuts will get fixed automatically
<dtchen> nixternal: well, yes. properly tagged ones.
<rickspencer3> but it will take them 5 years to define the base class fix
<nixternal> gotta love kdelibs :)
<seele> rickspencer3: well if i have a hard target, then i can bother people to get stuff done
<seele> if it is soft, then it might be harder to get people to commit
<rickspencer3> hmm
<djsiegel1> so, the problem is, Ubuntu can fix 100
<nixternal> seele: I would be down, pick a paperKut, and start assigning them to people :)
<rickspencer3> okay, I am concerned that we will complicate the Ubuntu project too much if we mingle them on launchpad
<nixternal> leave some low-hanging fruit ones to attract new contributors
<djsiegel1> I don't like eating away at those because Kubuntu can't keep pace -- no fault of their own
<seele> rickspencer3: part of the community draw is that a lot of kubuntu stuff goes upstream. so i could find people outside kubuntu to submit patches for karmic because they would eventually end back upstream
<rickspencer3> and I think the design team likes the "big round number" effect
<djsiegel1> Why not leave 100 for ubuntu, and have different number for kubuntu?
<seele> eh, i guess. i have no idea how to calculate that number since i dont manage the single canonical kde developer
<djsiegel1> It doesn't make sense to not maximize potential to fix ubuntu papercuts.
<rickspencer3> perhaps Kubuntu could do it for a different and shorter period of time
<rickspencer3> like get as many kubuntu bugs as you can, then go for 10 a week until they are done
<rickspencer3> djsiegel1: right, I agree
<seele> it's not the same program :(
<rickspencer3> we shouldn't fix n bugs in Kubuntu *instead* of in Ubuntu
<djsiegel1> right
<rickspencer3> but can't we fix more than 100?
<djsiegel1> eh
<djsiegel1> 100 is still feeling pretty good
<rickspencer3> I always thought of "100" as more of a concept than a hard target
<djsiegel1> this next week will tell us a lot
<djsiegel1> I we can make 100, I will be very happy
<rickspencer3> so how about this:
<nixternal> think it is time to go storm chasing...gonna hop on the bicycle and ride :p
<rickspencer3> 1. we get Kubuntu bugs into the same launchpad project
<rickspencer3> 2. seele triages from Ux pov
<rickspencer3> 3. every week 10 Ubuntu bugs and x Kubuntu bugs are picked for that week as a target
<rickspencer3> 4. Every week a post about the success is made jointly
<djsiegel1> What about have 10 bugs each week for 10 weeks
<rickspencer3> djsiegel1: would that be too weak in terms of your "100" concept?
<djsiegel1> and we intersperse "kubuntu papercut weeks"
<rickspencer3> tell me more
<djsiegel1> 2, 3, 4 of them, depending on how kubuntu can ramp up
<rickspencer3> but wouldn't that be replacing Ubuntu bugs?
<djsiegel1> No, I mean, ubuntu will still do 10 weeks
<rickspencer3> personally, I think if we say that we fixed 100 paper cuts between both projects ... that would be a hug success
<djsiegel1> 10 10-bug milestones
<djsiegel1> but some weeks, we do a kde 10-bug milestone instead
<rickspencer3> and then some weeks there would 10 + n where n are the Kubuntu bugs for that week?
<djsiegel1> or some weeks we do both
<rickspencer3> so if we do 2 Kubuntu weeks, that would 20 Kubuntu paper cuts, and 80 Ubuntu paper cuts
<djsiegel1> I think we should always keep it ten -- I don't want people to think "Ubuntu did 10, Kubuntu got 4, so Ubuntu is 2.5x better"
<rickspencer3> which would be a *huge* success
<rickspencer3> ?
<rickspencer3> aaah!
<djsiegel1> yes, that would still be a great success, but I am saying that kubuntu papercut weeks are in addition to ubuntu papercut weeks
<rickspencer3> so 12 weeks total?
<djsiegel1> yes, some concurrent
<djsiegel1> 12 person-weeks :)
<rickspencer3> so there would be 20 some week, because it's a "Kubuntu" week
<rickspencer3> ?
<djsiegel1> ruight
<djsiegel1> right*
<rickspencer3> seele: thoughts?
<seele> rickspencer3: i'm sorry but i did not follow that
<djsiegel1> so every third week, kubuntu would heal ten papercuts
<djsiegel1> that week would be a double feature
<djsiegel1> at the end of the week, we would cover both projects
<rickspencer3> I am so late to go pick up my daughter!
<djsiegel1> go!
 * rickspencer3 is in big trouble
<rickspencer3> gots to run
<seele> is aurelian a guaranteed resource or no?
<djsiegel1> seele: what does that mean? I am not his manager
<seele> aurelian is the canonical kde developer, i'm asking if he would be available to help. if not, i dont know if we could fix 3.3 bugs per week because we don't have that many kde developers involved in kubuntu
<djsiegel1> right
<seele> Riddell is also possible, but he does more distro stuff i think
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-20
<djsiegel1> As far as I know, we don't have any Canonical devs assigned to this
<djsiegel1> not explicitly
<djsiegel1> I am driving DUX team involvement, and community participation
<seele> ok, in that case i really dont think we could do 30 bugs in 12 weeks.. i was thinking more like 10-15 which is a small enough number to count towards the 100 without taking too big of a chunk out of ubuntu
<djsiegel1> hmm
<seele> i can think of 2, maybe 3 people i could get to work on patches, and possibly some upstream participation
<djsiegel1> I just don't want to say "Ubuntu fixed 10 paper cuts, Kubuntu fixed 1", I feel that will not look fair.
<dtchen> i don't think perception here is necessarily a fair metric, so i would just ignore that
<seele> i dunno.. i think have a spin off project would look worse, but that's just my own perception of how it would be interpreted
<djsiegel1> We are going to drive these weekly milestones, and if we show 9 Ubuntu bugs and 1 Kubuntu bug, would that make the Kubuntu community feel good about it, or bad?
<seele> the fact there are kubuntu bugs at all i think is good
<seele> it would be something people dont expect
<djsiegel1> well, I agree, all bug fixes are good
<djsiegel1> I am just afraid splitting the 100 sounds good, but might not actually make people happy then they see the results
<djsiegel1> when they*
<djsiegel1> I am getting too tired to think or type straight.
<dtchen> i'm with seele on it; seeing kubuntu bits is a great start
<seele> yeah, i dunno. i'm thinking positively. kubuntu is hardly ever mentioned when it comes to ubuntu PR. that's why i think any kubuntu participation in the official project will be seen as good
<djsiegel1> ok, so, let's plan this for now
<djsiegel1> seele: will you confirm a kubuntu papercut in hundredpapercuts that I can add to next week's milestone?
<seele> djsiegel1: ok
<djsiegel1> We will try to deliver 10 Ubuntu paper cuts and 1 Kubuntu paper cut for Friday, and we can see what next week teaches us about our capacity.
<seele> do i have to be part of the hundredpapercuts project to confirm a bug to it?
<djsiegel1> no
<seele> ok
<djsiegel1> The kubuntu paper cut will be part of the milestone, so it will be celebrated along with all of the others, discussed in all the blogs, etc.
<seele> djsiegel1: ok cool
<djsiegel1> Each week, we can try to plan 1 or 2 kubuntu bugs for the milestone after the next
<djsiegel1> so each week we have kubuntu paper cuts to celebrate
<djsiegel1> and at the end, if all goes perfectly, we will have 100 ubuntu + 10 or more kubuntu paper cuts
<seele> ok sounds good. i guess the question left is do i talk about it as the same 100 papercuts project or the kubuntu papercuts projec?
<seele> it seems like there were some questions about that on my blog
<djsiegel1> it's all the same project
<djsiegel1> hundredpapercuts
<seele> ok
<djsiegel1> but kubuntu bugs should be tagged in launchpad
<djsiegel1> so now it's 100+ paper cuts
<seele> well, were you really giong to stop if ubuntu hit 100 by itself?
<djsiegel1> no, we have other work to do! :)
<djsiegel1> We are planning 10 each week at this point
<djsiegel1> when we get to 100, by all means we can continue working
<seele> ok.
<djsiegel1> but at the end I want a changelog with 100 ubuntu paper cuts
<djsiegel1> and the kubuntu papercuts
<djsiegel1> not 107 ubuntu paper cuts :)
<djsiegel1> who knows, we might not even be able to deliver 40
<seele> hehe, then i'll be sure kubuntu eats the remaining 60 ;)
<djsiegel1> sounds great
<seaLne> do the papercuts include network manager?
<seele> seaLne: network manager requires major surgery, not a bandaid ;)
<djsiegel1> seaLne: if the fixes are trivial, yes
<seele> network manager is like, a sliced off finger you need to use leeches on
<seaLne> really not looking forward to going to gran canaria with no working wireless
<djsiegel1> for example, one of this week's bugs is replacing the string "auto eth0"
<seaLne> ah
<djsiegel1> ah, actually getting your wifi working is not a paper cut :)
<seaLne> the problem is network manager not my actuall wifi
<seaLne> even with wired connection it still continually pretends its trying to connect on wlan0
<djsiegel1> seaLne: yeah, big usability issue, but too big to be a paper cut -- I think that issue has already been filed in hundredpapercuts
<seaLne> but on the vague bonus side in karmic i can use the video software i need for doing gcds
<djsiegel1> seaLne: I experience it every morning
<seaLne> sorry just back from the pub so extra bitchy
<djsiegel1> seele: I think I failed to make something clear -- Ubuntu *will* stop counting paper cuts for Karmic at 100. Our process just doesn't account for it. 10 milestones X 10 bugs = 100 at the end. Additional fixed paper cuts can land, but will not compose "The 100"
<seele> djsiegel1: ok
<rickspencer3> I'm back
<rickspencer3> did you guys sort it?
<djsiegel1> yeah, I think so
<rickspencer3> please don't make me read back
<rickspencer3> :)
<seele> djsiegel1: so if you don't hit your target kubuntu counts towards the total?
<djsiegel1> yes, kubuntu could save ubuntu for the even 100 :)
<djsiegel1> I don't see why not.
 * rickspencer3 thinks djsiegel1 <3 the number 100
<djsiegel1> Unless we get 99...
<djsiegel1> hehe
<seele> yeah, then 1 kubuntu papercut will look weird
<djsiegel1> we will be better able to answer those questions in a few weeks
<rickspencer3> seele: what was decided?
<seele> rickspencer3: 1 paperkut per week, gets talked about in the summary tallies, will be listed in the changelog, but wont count towards the official tally unless ubuntu can't hit the target
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so this whole "has to be exactly 100" thing is pretty important to djsiegel1 I take it
<djsiegel1> rickspencer3: we've just already mentioned that number so many times
<djsiegel1> I feel like it's on my head if we don't do 100
<rickspencer3> okay
<rickspencer3> I still think 100 is a concept, not a number in this context
<seele> rickspencer3: the press wont see it as a concept ;)
<rickspencer3> but, I guess my necks not on the line :)
<djsiegel1> right
<rickspencer3> hmm
<djsiegel1> everyone has already taken it as promised
<rickspencer3> I guess the press doesn't concern me much
<djsiegel1> "Ubuntu commits to fix 100 usability bugs"
<rickspencer3> the users and the contributors do though
<djsiegel1> if it's < 100, it looks bad
<rickspencer3> right, but if it's 104, that's not bad, is it?
<djsiegel1> no, not at all
<rickspencer3> or even 120?
<djsiegel1> that's great too
<seele> it only looks bad if it is < 100 :)
<rickspencer3> than I'm a tad confused by the "don't count the Kubuntu ones unless... " piece
<djsiegel1> so, there's little marginal benefit to going past 100
<djsiegel1> 100 is magic
<djsiegel1> even going to 120
<djsiegel1> it's not 20% better
<djsiegel1> we can actually *fix* 120 for karmic
<rickspencer3> it seems like if the concern is hitting 100, we would want to count all the ones that we can
<djsiegel1> but we should still point at 100 fixed
<djsiegel1> when we list them
<djsiegel1> and call it One Hundred
<rickspencer3> well ... it's not important for me to understand
<djsiegel1> haha
<rickspencer3> I'm just glad you guys have a plan you are happy with
<djsiegel1> when we say we will fix 100, delivering 80 looks like we failed to get them all, and delivering 120 looks like we underestimated ourselves and didn't plan right
<seele> keep in mind, it isn't just 100 bugs
<seele> they are 100 usability-related bugs
<seele> identifying that many real usability bugs that are also small enough to count as a papercut will be hard
<rickspencer3> I really don't think over shooting by 20 will have any negative conotations
<seele> i dont either, but 100 still sounds like a lot, especially compared to how many "usability" bugs have been fixed in the past
<ivanka> hello - it's so past my bedtime I thought I would stay out of this but I agree with seele
<rickspencer3> hi ivanka
 * rickspencer3 hands ivanka a cup of coffee
 * seele waves to ivanka
<ivanka> 100 usability bugs and 100 usability solutions is not going to terribly simple
<rickspencer3> agreed
 * ivanka waves back and spills the coffee
<rickspencer3> I was hoping to see like 40 fixed
<rickspencer3> out of all the ones nominated
<seele> i think a lot of the usability bugs identified probably wont end up as papercuts. small problems do not mean small solutions
<ivanka> however, I also agree with djsiegel1 that it is way to early to aim for anything less than 100
<rickspencer3> right, so let's just throw the Kubuntu ones into the mix and push hard on the total number
<ivanka> small solutions might have been a better aim :)
<ivanka> but it wouldn't have been so exciting
<djsiegel1> no, you've all got it backwards
<rickspencer3> what's backwards?
<djsiegel1> the solutions are small, the problems are big
<rickspencer3> hehe
<djsiegel1> the idea paper cut causes infinite pain and costs zero to fix
<djsiegel1> ideal*
<ivanka> yes
<ivanka> but
<ivanka> short of bringing down a big usability hammer and saying 'make it like this'
<seele> i think of papercuts as fleas on a dog
<seele> one isn't that bad, but a bunch of them are annoying
<ivanka> some of these things have implications on other things
<djsiegel1> I think of them as drops of acid on my eyeball
<djsiegel1> haha
<ivanka> ouch!
<seele> ivanka: exactly
<djsiegel1> yes, we discovered today that 1 of the ten for next week was not easy enough to fix
<ivanka> one taxonomy change and suddenly the whole menu is weird
<seele> djsiegel1: does that mean you will replace it or just take longer to fix a papercut?
<djsiegel1> replaced it
<djsiegel1> it means we were wrong about it being a paper cut
<djsiegel1> it was "Move to Trash" in the context menu of a file on a disk you are about to burn
<ivanka> blimey! that not a papercut?
<djsiegel1> changing that to "Remove from Disc" or something turned out not to be feasible
<seele> ivanka: or moving one button and disrupting the workflow of a task
<djsiegel1> the codebase doesn't differentiate between moving a file to trash and removing a file from a disc you are burning
<seele> ew
<djsiegel1> I didn't verify, but someone checked upstream
<djsiegel1> besides, the package (nautilus-cd-burner) is deprecated
<seele> yeah, there have been a few weird things like that in kde, where we could fix something seemingly minor because of the technology
<djsiegel1> no biggie
<ivanka> pragmatic papercuts
<ivanka> I like
<djsiegel1> ok, this guy's got a date
<djsiegel1> time to go
<djsiegel1> have a nice weekend, all
<ivanka> have fun!
<ivanka> byeeeeee
<rickspencer3> bye!
<seele> anyone have a link to the proposed kubuntu start logo?
<lex79> this? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+start+button?content=92234
<seele> lex79: yep, thanks
<lex79> ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<apachelogger> lex79: anything to revu?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what to talk about in my ruby talk for KTD?
<JontheEchidna> make a plasmoid?
<apachelogger> nah :P
<lex79> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/fotowall
<lex79> the problem is: 5) All the 3rdparty components are slightly modified for Fotowall.
<apachelogger> lex79: so? upstream shall push changes upstream :P
<apachelogger> if upstream does modifications upstream's upstream would not be interested, upstream should not do them :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, Riddell: ruby intro + kde ruby hello + a quick look at some ruby magic (i.e. ninja scripts and amarok's release script) should be enough to fill a session
<lex79> apachelogger: so, what should I do? I can't debundle the 3rdparty components
<apachelogger> I am somewhat uninteressted in tutoring the creation of a plasmoid, since most of the effort is really backend stuff that is kinda not fancy at all :D
<apachelogger> lex79: poke upstream again
<lex79> uff :(
<apachelogger> if he promises to get rid of it we probably can upload and hope he keeps that promise ;-)
<seele> anyone else have two batteries and have problems with the widget icon displaying properly?
<apachelogger> also, it might make sense to mention that in a packagers readme
<JontheEchidna> seele: like in bug 380251?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380251 in kdeplasma-addons "KDE4 battery monitor's icon gets screwed up with 2 batteries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380251
<seele> JontheEchidna: yep thanks!
<JontheEchidna> maybe bug 368680 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368680 in kdeplasma-addons "battery monitor widget shows wrong displaced battery symbols when two batteries are used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368680
 * seele wonders if that is too hard to fix as a papercut
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what to do with bug 381599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381599 in koffice2 "kword fails to start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381599
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: close our eyes and hope it goes away? :P
<apachelogger> aint no good :P
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> either all other distros do not deploy koffice 2 or a debian patch screws it up
<apachelogger> cause google only lists search results for debian and ubntu
<apachelogger> ubuntu even
<rgreening> hey all
<JontheEchidna> seele: I'm going to mark that as a dupe of bug 368680
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368680 in kdeplasma-addons "battery monitor widget shows wrong displaced battery symbols when two batteries are used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368680
<JontheEchidna> I probably should look upstream for a corresponding bug
<rgreening> I can help fix sum cuts after finishing usb-creator
<rgreening> so nixternal won't be the only one with C++ skillz :)
<apachelogger> bloat skillz that is :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: fancy name suggestions for the KTD session?
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> apachelogger: but I sure can dance for a bloated man
<rgreening> and you know you liked my video too apachelogger
<rgreening> :P
<JontheEchidna> uh
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> The Last Ruby Unicorn
<JontheEchidna> ... Barbie girl
<JontheEchidna> :D
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kinda depressing aint it?
<apachelogger> rgreening: I sure didn't watch it :P
<rgreening> hah
<JontheEchidna> seele: is this still an issue for you in KDE 4.3? There seems to be one fixed bug about 2 batteries, but maybe there is more than one issue: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196721
<ubottu> KDE bug 196721 in general "Battery monitor bug with 2+ battery" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seele> JontheEchidna: i dont know if the offset problem is the same as the broken looking icon problem
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: yea...the problem was that you have to have effects on and whatnot...therefore the fullscreen case is a catch all for people that don't have effects...we get a consistent look
<shtylman> Riddell: don't know about what file you can check...but I imagine that is one...query the username...my guess if that if it is "ubuntu" then your are probly in a live session? .. cjwatson might know what file you can query
 * JontheEchidna nods
<JontheEchidna> I couldn't manage to get the actual install frame transparent like a "real" plasmoid, but it still looks quite nice
<shtylman> right...you could get the install frame transparent if the border images were svg... but then my fear is being too crowded for the user
<shtylman> transparency is cool...but can also distract from the task at hand...and text reading gets harder
<shtylman> seele: did you manage to get a look or what me to knock out some screenshots?
<JontheEchidna> I hope we can find some way to do no-borders w/o resorting to fullscreen, since otherwise you couldn't do anything while it installs
<seele> shtylman: i only saw one screenshot, if you could create a collection so i can see all the screens that would be helpful
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: the idea is that after you hit the install button on the last step it will minimize and you can work while it installs...we will also provide a minimize icon in the upper right corner to minimize at any time
<shtylman> seele: will do
<JontheEchidna> clever
<seele> shtylman: thanks
<JontheEchidna> have you seen the new kpackagekit animations in the new version in karmic? Mayhaps we should steal some of those...
<shtylman> nope..but will gladly look into it :)
<JontheEchidna> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/sysadmin/kpackagekit/KPackageKit/Animations/
<JontheEchidna> buncha .mng files
<shtylman> cool
<shtylman> and those replace some icons?
<shtylman> seele: http://shtylman.com/stuff/kubuntu_installer/steps/
<JontheEchidna> I was thinking that while ubiquity is doing its kdialogs-with-progressbars we could slap a couple of those up where appropriate
<shtylman> indeed...that could look nice
<JontheEchidna> if we're gonna go bling we might as well go all the way and beat the pants off of ubiquity-gtk ;-)
<shtylman> :)
<seele> shtylman: thanks
<shtylman> its obviously just a mockup app...but it gets across many of the ideas I want to try
<JontheEchidna> oh, have you seen krunner do its little slidy thing when you mouse over the results?
<JontheEchidna> maybe when the user goes down a step it could do a slidy thing
<shtylman> tht would be nice...must admit I havn't the slightest idea how to do that... :)
<JontheEchidna> prolly would need some QGraphicsWidget magic
<JontheEchidna> though I'm not sure how I'd do it either ;-)
<shtylman> http://shtylman.com/stuff/kubuntu_installer/ubiquity_step5_trans.png <-- with a little transparency on the main widget...
<apachelogger> Riddell, JontheEchidna: would you like to have anything specific covered? I am currently trying to give a general syntax overview and cover the basics to get started with simple ruby stuff
<seele> anyone have a copy of kde svn? can you grep the string "Abort" and tell me how many times it occurs?
<rgreening> shtylman: wow.. sum blingy pic
<shtylman> :)
<nhandler> ryanakca: ping
<nhandler> ryanakca: There is a bug with the kubuntunew theme. You are unable to click on the links in a table of contents
<apachelogger> hm, almost 5am
<apachelogger> I prolly should go to bed at some point :P
<apachelogger> the good news is that my ruby talk is somewhat complete ... well if it is long enough
<nellery> nhandler: works fine for me
<nellery> hm actually it only works for some of them
<nhandler> nellery: How does it look on tiny pages such as http://tinyurl.com/lguhy5
<nellery> nhandler: there's no table of contents that I can see on that page
<nellery> (all links work fine on that page)
<nhandler> nellery: There isn't. I was talking more about the bottom of the page where you have hte Edit, Page history, subscribe, etc links
<nhandler> I just think that it looks a little ugly
<ryanakca> nhandler: Yep, nixternal (I think) filed a bug about it. Feel free to confirm it for me, kubuntu-website project
<ryanakca> I'll probably get to fixing it Tuesday... I'm away tomorrow, studying all day Sunday and then math exam on Monday :)
<nhandler> Sure thing ryanakca
<nixternal> fix it now!
<nixternal> nhandler: how about those storms?
<nixternal> we almost got smashed by a tree on 355 heading to frys earlier
<nixternal> how nobody wrecked is beyond me
<nixternal> we were sitting at army trail and schmale when massive winds hit...we watched a garage fall apart, watched the light pole fall down right in front of us, then watched an idiot in a honda accord try to drive over it
<nixternal> i think they got scared and tried to jet the area really quick thinking it was a tornado
<nhandler> nixternal: We had storms, but not that bad by me. Did you see the videos posted by cdavis on identi.ca ?
<nixternal> no I haven't
<nixternal> link me please
<nixternal> what are they of? who is cdavis? to many people on identi.ca for me to remember
<nhandler> nixternal: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuxstorm/
<nixternal> ahh, nice flooding, we have the same at the bottom of the hill...we can't get over to lake street
<nixternal> just before lake on gary there is a school bus on the right hand side that sits in a yard, it is almost completely under water
<nixternal> how that happened I don't know
<vorian> never gonna give you up
<nixternal> why thanks sweety!
<vorian> yuuuuuuuuuusss
<vorian> nhandler: sorry about mibbit - although you are the only legit person I know who used it
<nhandler> vorian: Yeah, now I need to find a new web-based client to use since the Freenode one is really lacking in features
<vorian> might I suggest irssi
<vorian> I can lend a shell if you need one
<nixternal> vorian: I used mibbit in school when they blocked all the damn ports but http stuff
<nhandler> vorian: irssi+screen over ssh would be awesome!
<nixternal> it all happened in the matter of minuts...one minute I am ssh'd into my server, the next minute I am not, and never again was I able to use their network and ssh into my server
<nhandler> I have access to one remote machine (spooky), but I doubt they would appreciate me using it for irc ;)
<nixternal> nhandler: I have a spare p4 with like 128mb of rambus
<nixternal> it will work fine for a server that you can use for that and filed
<nixternal> s/filed/files/
* seele changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Alpha 2 is OUT! | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<vorian> make the damn kwalletd notification go the freak away
<vorian> really sleep when laptop lid closes
<ScottK> Tonio_: How goes settings for netbook?
<nixternal> alrighty all, I have a bike race in the name of Ubuntu in the morning...wish me luck and if all goes well, I will be alive tomorrow afternoon :)
 * nixternal needs a real Ubuntu/Kubuntu cycling jersey for these races...my plan jersey isn't cutting it
<nixternal> g'nite
<freinhard> apachelogger: neon=> kde-nightly-googlegadgets-dbg depends on kde-nightly-qt which isn't available for jaunty.
<apachelogger> freinhard: indeed
<apachelogger> freinhard: started a stack upgrade
<apachelogger> hopefully that doesn't fail :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: looks like dist-upgrades should be a lot faster from jaunty to karmic :D
<apachelogger> lzma is reducing everything quite nicely :D
<freinhard> apachelogger: is there a progress/status page?
<apachelogger> not really
<apachelogger> Nightrose: /build/buildd/amarok-nightly-20090620+svn984199/src/EngineController.cpp: In member function 'void EngineController::playUrl(const KUrl&, uint)':
<apachelogger> /build/buildd/amarok-nightly-20090620+svn984199/src/EngineController.cpp:361: error: 'class Phonon::MediaObject' has no member named 'clear'
<apachelogger> too old phonon?
<apachelogger> svn rev 984358
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=984358&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 984358
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: assigned bug 340206 to you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340206 in kdebase-workspace "~/screen-configurations.xml file after kubuntu install" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340206
<neversfelde> if someone is in a reviewing mood: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-plasmaboard
<e-jat> kde 4.3 rc1 will be release on 30 june right ?
<DaskreeCH> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.3_Release_Schedule
<neversfelde> is bug 66362 a "Won't Fix" or "Fix Released". Kalzium has this feature in Karmic?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66362 in kdeedu "Equation Solver not enabled in Kalzium" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66362
<neversfelde> and Edgy or Dapper are dead
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: fixed
<neversfelde> ok, thanks
<nellery> neversfelde: just took a look at it.  At first glance the only thing I see is that debian/copyright mentions that it is licensed under GPLv2 specifically
<nellery> but the source code headers mention that at your option, it can be any later version
<nellery> I think dh_make offers two options when you specify GPL, one for each
<nellery> (just commented in REVU)
<neversfelde> nellery: thanks, reuploaded
<e-jat> DaskreeCH: k
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: numblock -> num lock, and debian recently released Standards-Version 3.8.2. Other than that it looks perfect
<JontheEchidna> and to be fair lintian doesn't know about 3.8.2 yet either ;-)
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I switched back to 3.8.1 because of lintian
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I wouldn't not upload it for that. It's not *that* big of a deal really
<neversfelde> mhh, I thought that the numblock is the block right next to the keyboard
<neversfelde> so this is the num lock or is num lock the feature
<nellery> that's what I was thinking
<nellery> or is it numpad?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, numpad
<JontheEchidna> though it wouldn't hurt to say number pad
<neversfelde> ok, I will change it to number pad and 3.8.2
<nellery> neversfelde: have you tested it out, does it work fine?
<neversfelde> yesm it works
<neversfelde> but only with KDE 4.3
 * neversfelde wonders where he got the GPL text without the option
<nellery> did you specify -c gpl with dh_make?
<neversfelde> no, I did that manually
<neversfelde> probably I should use dh_make the next time
<nellery> ah
<neversfelde> uploaded a new version
<nellery> neversfelde: looks good, I'll build it one more time then advocate
<neversfelde> thank you
<nellery> neversfelde: good work, advocated
<neversfelde> :)
<nhandler> neversfelde: Need another advocate? Or are you good?
<milian> is there a bigmem ppa available? or is 64bit the only way to go (would implicate a reinstallation)
<neversfelde> nhandler: if JontheEchidna advocates, too? I am good.
<nhandler> neversfelde: Ok, just thought I'd offer
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: oh, right. got distracted
<neversfelde> nhandler: thanks
<JontheEchidna> advocated and uploading
<neversfelde> that was fast :)
<nellery> JontheEchidna: are new packages uploaded the same as regular packages?
<nellery> congrats neversfelde :)
<JontheEchidna> nellery: yeah, the same sponsorship process and all. The only difference is that you need to forward the acceptance email to ubuntu-motu
<nellery> thanks
<JontheEchidna> ...which reminds me, I need to do that for kcm-gtk
<nhandler> nellery: Did you see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/New ?
<JontheEchidna> Oh, you're a new motu? I thought you already had been one.
<JontheEchidna> Congrats :)
<nellery> new as in for about a week
<nellery> nhandler: yep, but I don't think that details new packages
<nellery> or does it...
<nellery> either way, it's the same
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<seaLne> Riddell: worked out why i was getting configfile creation errors something is wrong with my /home fs
<seaLne> "This should not happen.!! Data will be lost
<seaLne> nice ext4 error
<DaskreeCH> Danger Shill Robbinson!
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-21
<txwikinger> why does choqok not show any of the twitter timeline anymore?
<DaskreeCH> txwikinger: Version?
<txwikinger> 0.6
<DaskreeCH> txwikinger: Get 0.6.1
<txwikinger> where?
<DaskreeCH> ppa I would guess
<txwikinger> Ah
<Mamarok> hm, plasmapkg should be in kdebase-workspace-bin, but that is installed and no plasmapkg
<Riddell> Mamarok: it moved to kdebase-runtime
<Riddell> to please those pesky amarok types I believe :)
<Mamarok> oh, it still asks for kdebase-workspace-bin though
<seele> can someone confirm bug 389961 i dont have that problem but i'm not using bleeding edge
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389961 in hundredpapercuts "there is more than one link to systemsettings in kmenu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389961
<ryanakca> seele: Hi, if you have time / when you get a chance, could you go over the new wikitheme and file bugs about the usability issues please? http://blog.ryanak.ca/archives/planet-ubuntu/28 has instructions for enabling the theme and where to file bugs.
<freinhard> seele: no systemsettings in system here. btw how do i get a kmenu with lang=c ?
<hunger> What do I need to do to enable strigi in karmic? Clicking on the button in kcontrol gets me "Service failed to initialize, most likely due to an installation problem"
<seele> ryanakca: ok
<seele> freinhard: not sure about lang=c
<freinhard> strange: kmenuedit shows systemsettings in settings, kmenu does not.
<JontheEchidna> Phonon/Global still isn't found with the latest Qt :(
<JontheEchidna> /tmp/buildd/ktorrent-3.2.2+dfsg.2/plugins/mediaplayer/mediaplayer.cpp:24:25: error: Phonon/Global: No such file or directory
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> it may need a .install file edited
<ryanakca> seele: Great, thanks a lot :)
<ryanakca> What was the intrepid and hardy equivalent of the qt4-qmake package?
<Riddell> packages.ubuntu.com will know
<Riddell> one of the dev packages
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks
<hunger> ryanakca: IIRC it is called qt4-dev-tools.
<ryanakca> hunger: libqt4-dev according to packages.u.c ... "/usr/share/qt4/bin/qmake  libqt4-dev"
<hunger> ryanakca: Ah, good to know. I always install the dev-tools and afterwards it works:-) The miracle of dependencies at work I guess:-)
<Lure> can somebody beside Riddell approve me in kubuntu-ppa team?
 * Lure thought that all kubuntu members have access there
<Lure> apachelogger, JontheEchidna: ^^^
 * Lure found more administrators of kubuntu-ppa team ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: approved!
<Riddell> what are you doing anyway?
<Riddell> people; I'm away for the next week with not much internet access, enjoy yourself
<Riddell> ScottK: sorry I didn't get time to review those specs
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> Lure: like what team?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> you
<apachelogger> Lure: you are not a ninja?
<Lure> apachelogger: no - I do not mess with main kde packages, mostly digikam/kipi
<apachelogger> I see
<Lure> I need to backport digikam to experiemental as it does not show photos due to marble binary incompatibility
<Lure> apachelogger: thanks for approving me
<apachelogger> Lure: Riddell approved
<apachelogger> I declined a couple of people :P
<Lure> apachelogger: oh, IU thought Riddell is out for some time
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
 * Lure notices that we need MIR for liblqr (LiquidRescale) as digikam in karmic is dep-wait
<apachelogger> at some point digikam will have a larger dep tree than kdelibs :P
<Lure> apachelogger: yes, probably about the time we should throw it back to universe ;-)
<smarter> uh oh
<smarter>                                                    
<smarter> Atteint http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release.gpg
<smarter> gwenview: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libnepomuk.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN7Soprano4NodeC1ERKNS_12LiteralValueE
<smarter> (damn copy-paste)
<smarter> ^ is that known?
<smarter> nepomuk needs a rebuild I guess
<neversfelde> can we copy a choqok backport to the backports ppa? 0.6.1 is needed by twitter users and in jaunty is only 0.6.0 atm.
<neversfelde> or can I upload there by myself?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: why not backport to backports?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: there is a backport request, but the backport team seems to be busy these days
<apachelogger> poke ScottK or NCommander
<neversfelde> it is bug 387041
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387041 in jaunty-backports "please backport choqok 0.6.1 from karmic to jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387041
<neversfelde> and isn't this ppa the right place for proposed backports that need testing?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: kinda
<apachelogger> hm, apparently one can't do webdesign without a macbook
<apachelogger> I dunno why, but so I have just been told :S
<ScottK> neversfelde and apachelogger: choqok backport ack'ed.
<neversfelde> ScottK: nice :). Thank you.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Feel like uploading libqinfinity to Kubuntu? dget http://packages.ryanak.ca/ubuntu/pool/main/libq/libqinfinity/libqinfinity_1.0~beta3-0ubuntu1.dsc
 * ScottK smiles at http://effiejayx.wordpress.com/2009/06/21/fathers-day-gift/
<neversfelde> well, the baby is still on the dark side^^
<neversfelde> it should get a Luke or something like that
<apachelogger> ryanakca: you testbuilt on karmic I assume?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I think you should add a seperate changelog entry stating that this is a cross-upload :D
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Of course, would you like to look over the buildlogs?
 * ryanakca adds the entry
<apachelogger> nah, I think I trust you :D
<apachelogger> good otherwise
<ryanakca> apachelogger: you can dget again
 * ryanakca rebuilds his packages to reflect the new changelog
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I am listening to an old radio amarok recording
<apachelogger> which appears to have been quite awful
<apachelogger> though I have kind of a radio voice :P
<Nightrose> haha
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we were quite hilarious really :D
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> ryanakca: that changelog entry is not what you meant
<apachelogger> ryanakca: you keep the origianl one like it is in $debian
<apachelogger> and add a new one with the ubuntu1 and add that remark
<ryanakca> apachelogger: ah, ok. New one is 1ubuntu1 or 0ubuntu1 ? The latter?
<apachelogger> 0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> 1 is not yet in debian
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Fixed
<apachelogger> Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<ryanakca> apachelogger: awesomeness, thanks :)
 * ryanakca heads back to his math review, cheers
<neversfelde> will we get a infinote Server?
<lex79> launchpad bug 390069
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390069 in kmhtconvert "New upstream release kmhtconvert 0.7.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390069
<Mamarok> gah, first X crash on KDE 4.2.90 since I have it installed
<Mamarok> I hate it when my keyboard doesn't work anymore
<Tm_T> I ate the batteries
 * Mamarok larts Tm_T 
<Tm_T> you might not want to do that ];=
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-21
 * ScottK predicts tears when cjwatson sees what I did to kubuntu-meta, but kubuntu-mobile is built from Universe, so it's a win.
<jjesse> what is kubuntu-mobile?
<ScottK> jjesse: It's a tech preview using plasma-mobile, somewhat along the same lines as the Kubuntu Netbook tech preview we did a coupld of cycles ago.
<jjesse> oh cool, so i can run it on my phone or something?
<ScottK> In theory.
<ScottK> My expectation is it will take more than one cycle to get there.
<jjesse> intersting
<jjesse> so do you head up all the tech previews we do :)
<ScottK> I'm not really heading this one up.  This is a joint venture with Ubuntu Mobile team and some other interested community developers.
<lex79> why kubuntu-mobile is built from universe? which package is in universe that can't go in main?
<lex79> just curiosity...
<ScottK> lex79: We expect that there will be a lot of highly experimental packages for mobile widgets and stuff.
<ScottK> Eventually it'll go in Main, but for now, there's a lot more flexiblity in Universe.
<ScottK> The netbook tech preview was different, because it was just one additional package in Main.
<lex79> ah right, got it :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please have a look at poppler in binary New?  tsdgeos was missing poppler-cpp in Maverick so I fixed the package to build it and I'd like for us to be responsive about getting it out.
 * jussi waves to the channel
 * nigelb waves to jussi 
<nigelb> jussi: Good morning! having a good monday?
<jussi> nigelb: its 815 and its monday.... can it be good?
<nigelb> jussi: definitely not :/ I'm having a bad one too
<jussi> mind, dont we find out the new Kubuntu Council today?
<nigelb> yeah? oh!
 * jussi thinks Riddell will do it when he wakes up.
<NCommander> ScottK: Riddell: its been a crappy weekend, but kdebase-workspace is about to get uploaded with armel fix
<jussi> NCommander: nice work! 
 * jussi hugs NCommander
<NCommander> If it builds, I'll try and commit it to SVN upstream, but I might not get around to it
<NCommander> Uploaded
 * NCommander waits for the Accepted email
<NCommander> WTH
<NCommander> I got rejected
<NCommander> "Signer is not permitted to upload to the component 'main'.
<NCommander> ...
<NCommander> is kdebase-workspace NOT in kubuntu-dev?
<NCommander> or did I fall out of kubuntu-dev
<jussi> NCommander: are you trying to upload to ppa or?
<ScottK> NCommander: Shove it in bzr and I'll upload it.
<NCommander> Main archive
<NCommander> ScottK: its in bzr already, but I'm upset that I just got a reject
<NCommander> ScottK: let me figure out why I got rejected before you upload
<NCommander> ScottK: ~kubuntu-dev is the upload group, right?
<jussi> Isnt it that only core devs can upload to main? or am I totally out of it...
<ScottK> NCommander: It is.  -workpace may be in core.
<NCommander> Upload permissions where changed so some KDE packages can be uploaded
<NCommander> ScottK: .... ~kubuntu-dev is then completely useless IMHO
<ScottK> It was (I thought) supposed to be moved to the package set, but maybe it didn't get done
 * NCommander thought it was stupid that a bunch of KDE packages were out of it but whatever
<NCommander> ScottK: feel free to sponsor
<ScottK> OK.
<NCommander> ScottK: obviously I misunderstood the role of kubuntu-dev when I got it since I've yet to upload a single package with it
<NCommander> I'll look at bindings sometime this week
<ScottK> NCommander: There's a few rough spots to work out yet.
<NCommander> ScottK: its already tagged 0ubuntu4 so if you end up making changes, remember to delete the dag
<NCommander> *tag
<ScottK> OK
<NCommander> ScottK: you still need me around, or cna I poof off for awhile?
<ScottK> poof
<NCommander> cool
<NCommander> ScottK: thanks for the upload.
<NCommander> ScottK: this should help quite a bit
<ScottK> Yeah and I want to get it uploaded before the Europeans wake up and fill the buildds.
<NCommander> ScottK: heh
<NCommander> cya
<ScottK> NCommander: Uploaded.  Thanks for taking care of it.
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<steveire> Riddell: Damn. I'll see if I can talk to tokoe about a patch that will apply.
<a|wen> shadeslayer_: I see you worked on the k3b package too ... did you also look at the patches, and which could be upstreamed?
 * apachelogger gets up after 11 hours of sleep and doesnt feel much better
<al> party hardy equals tardy
 * jussi huggles apachelogger
 * apachelogger got a b on the relational database course -.-
<apachelogger> better days I have seen clearly
 * apachelogger rehuggles jussi
<Riddell> hi agateau 
<agateau> Riddell: hi, was wondering if you had more info about the dbusmenu problem you mailed me about
<agateau> Riddell: but got some details from #plasma meanwhile
<Riddell> right click->boom
<agateau> Riddell: was thinking about handy things like, you know, backtraces :)
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> KC election ends in 18 minutes
<jussi> ooh
 * apachelogger hopes everyone voted already :)
 * apachelogger also proudly presents his [I VOTED] sticker ^^
 * Riddell grumbles about popularity contests
<Riddell> agateau: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/6XtsHi2S
<agateau> Riddell: ok thanks
 * jussi waves his "I voted" sticker at apachelogger
<apachelogger> pff :P
 * apachelogger waits for Riddell to announce the new council members :P
<Riddell> do you want to know the results?
 * apachelogger also callgrinds dolphin meanwhile
<apachelogger> Riddell: just who is in
<Riddell> it means someone will lose and that's never a very nice thing
<Riddell> well, someones will tie to lose actually
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> maybe we should limit the amount of candidates to the amount of openings, that would certainly eliminate that problem :)
<Riddell> can you see http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru/cgi-perl/civs/results.pl?num_winners=3&id=E_5351b17cef859a25&algorithm=beatpath ?
<nigelb> heh
<apachelogger> aye
<Riddell> me, ScottK and neversfelde it is
<nigelb> oh, so top 3 are the council?
<Riddell> thanks to lex and jussi for taking part
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK, neversfelde: congrats
 * apachelogger hugs and jussi and hands him a cookie
<jussi> aww
 * apachelogger notes that now 6/6 are involved with development
 * nigelb thinks that is a good thing
<Riddell> right, which is just why i don't like having a vote, you don't end up with the best mix as a team
<jussi> I tend to agree.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<jussi> but thats what we have now. 
<apachelogger> we can and should try getting more non-dev people to apply actually
<jussi> It was only me this time, no?
<apachelogger> yep
<maco> congrats so um who are the 3 that expired by the way?
<maco> hmm mid-sentence topic switch
<apachelogger> maco: Nightrose, seele, Riddell if I am not mistaken
<maco> congrats you three
<maco> and THEN as a *separate* sentence:
<maco> so who are the....?
<maco> :)
 * apachelogger does not compute :P
<maco> apachelogger: i said "congrats so um..." but i was in the middle of typing "congrats you three" when i switched to "so um..."
 * apachelogger still doenst compute
<apachelogger> *retransmitting*
<apachelogger> maco: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru/cgi-perl/civs/results.pl?num_winners=3&id=E_5351b17cef859a25&algorithm=beatpath is the result of most recent KC election
<apachelogger> hence jr, scott and nevi repalace jr, seele and nightrose
<maco> apachelogger: do you ever start saying a sentence and get distracted in the middle of it and say something nonsense instead?
 * Nightrose blinks at apachelogger
<apachelogger> no, I usually start saying a sentence and it is nonesense to begin with
 * apachelogger pokes Nightrose with a fluffy bunny
<Nightrose> <- irreplaceable
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I wrote repalace
<Nightrose> lol
<apachelogger> meaning that they enter the palace of KC :P
<Nightrose> :P i see
 * Nightrose unblinks @ apachelogger then
<apachelogger> it is all well thought through
<Nightrose> i can see that now yes
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> well, except for jr repalacing jr, that strikes me as complex to draw in a diagram
 * apachelogger is not sure whether he reads this callgrind log correctly but of our old desktop file translation stuff the key translation itsemf seems to be most expansive too
 * nigelb thinks apachelogger can talk his way out of anything
<apachelogger> quite some heaping going on there
 * apachelogger thinks that nigelb might be right
 * apachelogger thinks that kconfig* should be written in dirty C as to improve overall KDE performance :P
<apachelogger> the amount of usage of those class is scary
<apachelogger> KConfigIniBacken's parseConfig gets called some 4092 times in a dolphin startup + context menu creation
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<apachelogger> and if I understand this listing here correctly then it is responsible for 16.95 % of the call costs or so
<a|wen> uh, congrats to Riddell, ScottK and neversfelde !
<apachelogger> that makes it come right after qstrcmp
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> "kduffus extended their membership of Kubuntu Members" yay, seaLne still one of us!
<maco> i feel like there's a scifi (doctor who?) reference in there
<maco> "one of us. one of us. one of us."
<alf__> Riddell: Hi! One question about qt4-x11: why is armv6 forced for armel architectures? 
<apachelogger> \o/ the doctor
<ScottK> alf__: Because that's the lowest arm version we support in Ubuntu.
<ScottK> It wouldn't build if we didn't do that.
<alf__> ScottK: Ok, so it just to set the lowest version... so forcing v7 should work, right?
<ScottK> Presumably.  
<ScottK> I didn't look if there's upstream support for it or not (there is for v6)
<ScottK> Also as long as v6 -> v7 is still binary compatible.
<Riddell> if alf is packaging it for qt embedded it doesn't need to be binary compatible
<alf__> ScottK, Riddell: Thanks, just wanted to make sure that nothing (known, at least) was blocking v7 builds
<ScottK> Riddell: True, but he referred to qt4-x11, so I assumed he meant out package.  If it's not something for the archive,I think it's OT.
<Riddell> it is for the archive or PPAs
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> It's not at all clear to us outsiders how much Linaro work goes in Ubuntu and how much is downstream.
<ryanakca> Congrats to the winners... Would someone on the KCC like to update the /topic ?
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic del 4
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are amazing <3 | Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | speakers wanted https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are amazing <3 | Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Wed 7th July 18:00UTC
<ulysses> shouldn't be Karmic replaced with Maverick on the wiki page?
<apachelogger> what wikipage now?
<Riddell> I expect we have plenty of wiki pages out of date
<Riddell> it's a wiki, edit :)
<ulysses> edited, now back to KDE translation
<Riddell> thanks ulysses!
<Riddell> ryanakca: can you make a kubuntu.org story with this http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/tutorials please
<ulysses> it was nothin ;)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: is it just me or would the kde->git process be a perfect oportunity to make the release script less procedural and more objectal (i.e. refactor approach no 3)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i'm sceptical whenever you say refactor... ;-)
<Nightrose> i just want it to work (TM)
<Nightrose> arghhhh... medical journals...
<Nightrose> i just want to read that paper and not really pay you a few hundred bugs
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, at the very least make the VCS stuff more objectal, the current procedual approach is sort of horrible considering the differences
<Nightrose> *nod*
<apachelogger> more generally speaking the release scripts could generate a releaseobj that has a vcsobj to the releasecore that does fancy stuff to produce a releasetar ;)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: if you had invested more time in the important things back in school you could now be doing physics and make use of the vast paper sharing networks ;)
<Nightrose> lol
<NCommander> Riddell: you alive?
<Riddell> NCommander: and kicking!
<Riddell> in a non-violent way
<NCommander> Riddell: for commiting on the kdebase SVN tree, should I file a bug on what I'm fixing first (ARM FTBFS)
 * agateau wonders what a non-violent kick is
<Riddell> NCommander: no paticular need to, just exmplain what the issue is in the commit log
<Riddell> explain
<ScottK> On the off chance agateau was actually wondering: "alive and kicking" is an English idiom/slang for alive.  No actual kicking involved.
<agateau> ScottK: I know, it was just a (failed) attempt at being funny, thanks nevertheless :)
<NCommander> ugh
<NCommander> rosetta is spammy again
<NCommander> ScottK: kdebase-workspace built
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> how's kdebindings doing? :)
<NCommander> Riddell: looks like someone dropped my python-qt4 voodoo or it broke with Qt 4.7
<ScottK> \o/
<ScottK> NCommander: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.4.85-0ubuntu4/+build/1803895 says it's still building?
<ScottK> FWIW, ia64 finally caught up over the weekend and everything built fine, so it's "done".
<ScottK> In fact, workspace just hit the scary part: dpkg-deb: building package `kdebase-workspace-dbg' in `../kdebase-workspace-dbg_4.4.85-0ubuntu4_armel.deb'.
<JontheEchidna> agateau: I had suspected that the QuickAccess crash was a kdelibs bug. Thanks for taking a look at it!
<agateau> JontheEchidna: I couldn't stand the idea of living without this applet :)
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: Riddell neversfelde congrats to all!!!!
<shadeslayer_> now just tell me when the next meeting is >< 
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: Thanks.
<Riddell> that's a good question
<Riddell> we should organise one this week
 * shadeslayer_ sees that Rossetta has spammed him again :|
<Riddell> although I'm out most evenings this week
<Riddell> infact out all evenings
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: want to help us along by setting up doodle?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: sure thing...
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: any specific stuff apart from my membership request? ( i can see agateau requested one too )
<NCommander> ScottK: so Rosetta is spamming me as it builds?
<NCommander> Great
<NCommander> Who the hell invented that "feature"
<ScottK> NCommander: That's the archs that have finished.
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: not that I know of
 * NCommander already got 100 or so emails
<NCommander> *sigh*
<Riddell> NCommander: someone who doesn't get spammed by it, we moan to dpm on a regular basis and there is a bug but nothing happens
<NCommander> Riddell: change the Changelog author to dpm
<NCommander> Then upload all of KDE
<NCommander> Problem will be solved :-)
<shadeslayer_> hahaha :D
<shadeslayer_> or lets combine all our rosetta mails and send them to dpm
<shadeslayer_> bigger impact ;)
<NCommander> to whoever uploads the next lang pack
<dpm> oh, c'mon people, I'm not even a LP developer!
<NCommander> you know what to do
<dpm> I do pass on the poking to the rosetta devs, though
<NCommander> dpm: so who should feel/fear our Rosetta messages? ;-)
<shadeslayer_> dpm: better have a good filter in your email ready :P
<dpm> hahaha
<NCommander> shadeslayer_: thats no fun
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: i heard the money in GSoC was 5000 USD !!!!!!
 * shadeslayer_ could buy 2 cars for $5k
<dpm> NCommander, I'm sure you can find who the LP Translations developers are, as I'm sure you know how to set up e-mail filtering :P
<NCommander> dpm: yeah, but you don't expect it the first time around
<dpm> I know, I know
<ScottK> A properly aimed language pack update could get the point accross.
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: any ideas where i can poke ofir ?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: do i need to send out invites ? or do i just give you the link?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: ScottK apachelogger neversfelde and the rest KC idk :P : http://www.doodle.com/7b2a2rbdtqb5g3n5
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: who else is in KC ?
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: There's a team on LP.  Look it up.
<ScottK> Riddell: We should have spec review for Maverick on the agenda.
<shadeslayer_> JontheEchidna: rgreening http://www.doodle.com/7b2a2rbdtqb5g3n5
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: feel free to poke me and ill add it ;)
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: Add it.
<shadeslayer_> done
<shadeslayer_> a|wen: actuall JontheEchidna worked on the package,i merely pointed out that it was up for merging,but he put my name in the changelog :P
<shadeslayer_> *actually 
<JontheEchidna> I did?
<shadeslayer_> JontheEchidna: seems so...
<shadeslayer_> oh wait it was ScottK :P
<shadeslayer_> JontheEchidna: sorry :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I usually remember when I merge packages :P
<a|wen> shadeslayer_: ah, okay ... then it most likely hasn't been done (as he asked me to do it)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: shadeslayer_ pointed out that it had a pending merge and it took me about 1 minute to do, since it was trivial, so I added him to debian/changelog for the merge since noticing it needed doing was more work than doing it.
 * shadeslayer_ thinks ScottK is far too kind
 * a|wen was a bit confused by the 0ubuntu1 version number and it being merged
<JontheEchidna> It had to be -0ubuntu1, since debian didn't have a rc4 package at the time
<JontheEchidna> It was a merge, then an immediate diverging from the merge by doing a new upstream release
<a|wen> huh, weren't we already up-to date with the latest rc3 package
<shadeslayer_> a|wen: there was a mail in the Kubuntu Devel ML about the rc4 package
<shadeslayer_> and its benefits :)
<a|wen> shadeslayer_: i know ;)
<shadeslayer_> :)
<shadeslayer_> ok todays bug hug day is focussed on k3b , anyone around to help with triage ?
<shadeslayer_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs/+packagebugs-search?field.distribution=ubuntu&field.sourcepackagename=k3b&search=Search
<a|wen> shadeslayer_: in any case, you didn't do what was on my todo, so i can do it later ;)
<shadeslayer_> a|wen: uh... i dont understand ....
<a|wen> shadeslayer_: no need to :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: yeah 5k, when I read that I was thinking about how much more money this would be if one is not austrian :)
<shadeslayer_> hehe.. 
<shadeslayer_> translates to 2.5 lacs in INR :P
<apachelogger> 5k are like 500 euros or so... silly euro -.-
<apachelogger> anyhow
 * apachelogger is supposedly getting an A on the HCI course
<shadeslayer_> btw any comment on bug 325370 would be welcome,i dont know how to handle this one :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325370 in k3b (Ubuntu) "please change default k3b success and error sound notifications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325370
<ScottK> Bug should be upstreamed and upstream should decide (based on the title)
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: the issue is that k3b does not pull in the KDE theme sounds etc...
<ScottK> Definitely upstream then.
<shadeslayer_> well thats what the description mentions anyhow ..
<shadeslayer_> ok
 * shadeslayer_ notices that no version is mentioned ....
<shadeslayer_> kubotu: weather Gurgaon,India
<kubotu> Weather info for New Delhi, India (updated on 7:30 PM IST on June 21, 2010); Temperature: 104 F / 40 C; Humidity: 35%; Dew Point: 72 F / 22 C; Wind: ENE at 8 mph / 13 km/h; Pressure: 29.42 in / 996 hPa (Steady); Conditions: Unknown; Visibility: 1.7 miles / 2.8 kilometers; Yesterday's Cooling Degree Days: 41 approx.; Sunrise: 5:25 AM IST; Sunset: 7:22 PM IST; Moon Rise: 2:37 PM IST; Moon Set: 1:05 AM IST; Moon Phase:
<kubotu> Waxing Gibbous
<shadeslayer_> omg... look at the humidity ....
<shadeslayer_> jefferai: any idea how i can clear all buffers in your core?
<shadeslayer_> ( of my account )
<jefferai> Sput: ^
<shadeslayer_> jefferai: /clear doesnt work :P
 * shadeslayer_ wonders why bugs.lp doesnt have a "Remove Comment" button 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: data integrity I suppose
<shadeslayer_> hmm... true .....
<apachelogger> in lp you barely can remove stuff
<shadeslayer_> omg... we have bugs dating back to fiesty and gutsy with k3b 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: you could have just linked to the meeting schedule in that doodle poll :P
<apachelogger> !meeting
<ubottu> Kubuntu Meetings are usually held in #ubuntu-meeting - Agenda and info: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<apachelogger> ubottu: thank you :*
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: ill add it now :)
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_++
<shadeslayer_> :D
<shadeslayer_> Done
<shadeslayer_> anyone have media to test bug 296057 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296057 in k3b (Ubuntu) "k3b says "erasing failed" after erasing a DVDRW before writing, even though it has succeded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296057
<claydoh> is there any rough estimate for the new kubuntu.org site?
<shadeslayer> claydoh: we have a testing site up
<shadeslayer> claydoh: http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/
<claydoh> shadeslayer: I know, nice :) just curious if there was a guestimate on when it goes live
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> seriously
<apachelogger> can someone
<apachelogger> please
 * shadeslayer seriously needs to poke ofir about that...
<apachelogger> do something
<apachelogger> about that ludicrous ktorrent icon
<apachelogger> it makes me all dizzy when I see it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe... put on your ktorrent icon blocking glasses on :P
<claydoh> would it be ok to allow the general public to see that link?
<apachelogger> claydoh: what for?
<shadeslayer> when you open that site in my college you dont see the ktorrent icon, the *torrent* regex is banned :P
<apachelogger> I mean, it is generally public, so the general public may look at it, though I fail to see the point in advertising it ;)
<claydoh> staging.kubuntu.org
<claydoh> apachelogger: that's why I asked :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: supposedly you do not learn about torrents then ;)
<apachelogger> claydoh: why? :P
 * apachelogger is not very fast today
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: all the students leeched the crap out of the college server before the regex was banned :P
<claydoh> ap neither am I , and not very clear with my thoughts
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: lol, we have quotas for that :P
<shadeslayer> now usually when i have huge ubuntu upgrades,in the order of 500 MB,i take my laptop to the college and download like heck
<shadeslayer> get speeds of 500 KBps :P
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: cool... i guess our sysadmins are a bit lagging :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the key management system of our university was down for 10h straight...
<claydoh> apachelogger: just trying to se what sorts of titbits and gossip I can pass on to the kfn without creating havoc
<apachelogger> tells a lot about the admins
<apachelogger> claydoh: you better do not pass that there
<apachelogger> remember how ignorant people are about reading :/
<apachelogger> it might be better suited to just distribute screenshots
<apachelogger> especially since staging is not usable in either case
<claydoh> apachelogger: which is why I should have just asked more clearly for a rough guess on when it will go live :)
<apachelogger> claydoh: the rough guess was some months ago to be around release :P
<apachelogger> last thing I know it was just blocked on sysadmins doing things
<apachelogger> and sysadmins are always super busy
<apachelogger> so...
<jtechidna> Oh my dpkg, it actually used to look like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/5.10/kubuntu/images/C/kubuntu-kynaptic.png
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sysadmins for kubuntu site didnt know how to use drupal 6 ( or whatever the new version is )
<shadeslayer> whoa... wiki seems to be down 
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
<apachelogger> the wiki is made out of python
<apachelogger> so it must go down regularly for repairs :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: moin moin == python?
<apachelogger> I very much think so
<shadeslayer> ah...
<apachelogger> whereas twiki == perl
 * shadeslayer hates python now too
<apachelogger> twiki is rather fancy from a technology POV IMHO
<apachelogger> the usage paradigms are all weird though
<shadeslayer> moin moin doesnt recognize my Time Zone...
<apachelogger> OTOH it uses HTTP where possible
<apachelogger> i.e. I think it does not have it's own auth support but uses http authing
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktoplj1416-jpg.jpg (If the wiki's down)
<apachelogger> also you do not have a "back from editing review" button but just use the browser's back feature
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is this your new ui?
<apachelogger> I love it
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> [11:01:22] <jtechidna> Oh my dpkg, it actually used to look like this:
<JontheEchidna> We've come a long way in 5 years
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: me wants the start icon!
<apachelogger> wellllll
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if the toolbar had sensible icon size + text it would be half bad
<apachelogger> seems rather straight forward
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: shtylman gave it to me at UDS. One sec
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: sure 
 * shadeslayer is bored of the KDE one
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you really should be using qtassistant or qtcreator BTW
<apachelogger> using assistant with Qt and KDE API made me 200% more efficient
 * apachelogger also uses it for larger university projects too ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: stupid qtcreator doesnt pick up the installed examples here
<apachelogger> well
 * shadeslayer has qt4-doc-html installed :P
<apachelogger> usually that is more like stupid packagers, but oh my :P
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-kubuntulogo-png.png
<apachelogger> oi oi oi
 * apachelogger needs to talk about his TCP & HTTP implementions in half an hour
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok i packaged the beta2 release for qtcreator...
<shadeslayer> any idea what may have gone wrong?
<apachelogger> wrong path somewhere
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: check the code for where it would be looking for the examples
<apachelogger> then search for a way to change it to where we have them
<JontheEchidna> filtering on installed packages in the KDE category \o/ http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktoprp1416-jpg.jpg
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ++
<shadeslayer> love the new GUI
<shadeslayer> adept? you have adept installed? lol.........
<JontheEchidna> don't knock the adept
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: where did that name come from?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Following the "name your kapp after subatomic particles" fad, plus "Mooooooo" goes the supercow
<apachelogger> Mooouon :P
<JontheEchidna> exactly!
<apachelogger> well then call it Muoon :P
<apachelogger> make the icon be a cow
<apachelogger> then everyone is happy ;)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: a cow with blue patches :P
<JontheEchidna> I will put an easter egg of a cow mooing, activatable by Crtl+M+U
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: then you can change  the icon to one with pink patches in fluffy :P
 * apachelogger likes that
<apachelogger> how about just going with purple :P
<JontheEchidna> The easter egg is a must-have, blocker feature of 1.0!
<apachelogger> http://www.kraftfoods.de/kraft/images/dede1/pictures/3_2_2milka_kuh_72.jpg
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I agree
<apachelogger> http://www.freakingnews.com/pictures/25000/Milka-Cow--25254.jpg
<JontheEchidna> Btw, I'm thinking of doing a custom widget for the sidebar
<shadeslayer> heh.. i heard there was a gay parade in berlin this saturday....
<apachelogger> as long as you use CSS + SVG for it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poor cow....
<JontheEchidna> A frame widget with properly-aligned text, with sunken-frame buttons that hide/show the list views
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: there always is a gay parade in berlin, just that only sometimes they actively promote it :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe :)
 * shadeslayer clones qtcreator git to check issues
<apachelogger> http://www.csd-berlin.de/
<dantti> How do I install kubuntu using the text installer?
<apachelogger> client side decorations ftw!
<Riddell> dantti: you need the "alternate" CD image
<apachelogger> dantti: you need to download the alternate CD
<dantti> :(
<shadeslayer> dantti: the alternate CD will install the GUI as well... 
<dantti> really?
<shadeslayer> dantti: yes :P
<shadeslayer> basically its for older machines ...
<dantti> shadeslayer: no I mean really I have to download another cd? just for that
<shadeslayer> dantti: uh.. why not use the live CD ?
<dantti> It's a brand new vaio
<apachelogger> those that make brrrrrrrrRRRR when you turn them on ^^
<dantti> The screen get black after I type enter
 * shadeslayer hasnt touched some CD's in a while...
<shadeslayer> dantti: yes you will have to wait a while...
<apachelogger> dantti: mabe you need some funky startup parameter for ACPI or something
<dantti> shadeslayer: I waited a looots of while
<JontheEchidna> heh, you'll find the most interesting things in package managers... didn't know that kubuntu had done GSoC in the past: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopox1416-jpg.jpg
<shadeslayer> that too :P
<dantti> apachelogger: vga=771 noacpi... nothing of that worked
<shadeslayer> dantti: try nomodset as well
<dantti> the screen seems actually to have turned off
<apachelogger> most odd
<shadeslayer> dantti: 0_o
<shadeslayer> that happened to me 2 boots ago... but then i have maverick
<apachelogger> dantti: I would ask the google and download an alternate image meanwhile
<apachelogger> chances are that the alternate image will not start either, if it really is a problem with under the hood stuff
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: Nice screenshot
<dantti> apachelogger: yeah I'm doing that right now but i really think both should be in the same cd
<ScottK> dantti: The alternate CD uses D-I for the installer, so it should look familiar.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: a very useful tool I suppose ^^
<apachelogger> dantti: the livecd does not use d-i, does d-i even cope with livecd images?
<ScottK> apachelogger: But it may be possible with the alternate to get it installed enough that it can be fixed after install.
<Riddell> dantti: the CDs are completely different formats, d-i uses .deb files
<Riddell> the live CD is a full image
<apachelogger> what should be happening though is that someone writes a ncurses interface for ubiquity
<apachelogger> IMHO
<dantti> Riddell: hmmm i see
<Riddell> the DVD contains both for those who really want
<ScottK> apachelogger: There is a D-I live CD capability in Debian, but, AIUI, it's completely different than what we use.
<dantti> btw this vaio has a GeForce G210M
<apachelogger> well, it probably is not written in python :P
<shadeslayer> haha
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: btw, it's in playground/sysadmin/muon, but beware that strings may undergo heavy changes, etc, etc
<Quintasan> \o
<dantti> I'll try nomodset when I get home then..
<shadeslayer> hmm.. anyone with maverick confirm this : open k3b > Settings > Configure k3b > k3b dies 
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: I'll take a look at it ^^
<ScottK> NCommander: -workspace did build, so congratulations.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: is k3b latest rc btw?
<Riddell> ScottK: I never doubted him
<shadeslayer> yep
<dantti> It was fun, I could not install kubuntu on my wife's laptop and she could not use w7 because after i restarted the password to login didn't work :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> me gets this : http://pastebin.com/HxBvZZu7
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: it dies for me too
<ScottK> Riddell: Me neither.  I wasn't worried about NCommander fix, just if there were any undiscovered land mines remaining.
<shadeslayer> bug reporting time :)
 * shadeslayer wonders how to use uscan
<Quintasan> dantti: w7 bootscreen is allergic to kubuntu :P
<apachelogger> oh, btw, if anyone wants to look into app startup time improvements, to me it would seem that the key to that is called KConfig* ;)
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/qufKsXmG.html
<dantti> Quintasan: :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: wtf is this?
<apachelogger> callgrind log of dolphin startup
<shadeslayer> hmm.. better info : http://pastebin.com/a6HT74K1
<ScottK> apachelogger: I have a vague recollection that maybe agateau knows about fixing KConfig.
<apachelogger> 4092 calls to kconfiginibackend::parseconig seemed to translate to >500k to it's printabletostring()
<apachelogger> supposedly even little performance improvements could make a big difference here :)
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> network manager is dead here
<agateau> ScottK: I worked  a bit on kconfig_update, but I don't know much of the KConfig code :/
<Quintasan> I have to use sudo dhclient each time after a reboot
 * apachelogger likes the look of massiv-visualiser though :D 
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/le3wLD.html
<apachelogger> most fancy
<ScottK> agateau: I think that makes you our expert.
<agateau> :)
<apachelogger> also what I came to notice, a lot of the heap usage before the very prominent peek towards the midddle of the drawing is from QByteArray's via KConfigIniBackend
<Quintasan> hngh why the hell KNetworkManager says Network Management disabled
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah that happens
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: reboot or something :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: that happens each reboot
<shadeslayer> hmm... ive seen that issue 
<Quintasan> makes my day a little bit more exasparating
<shadeslayer> bug 596926
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 596926 in k3b (Ubuntu) "k3b crashes on clicking Settings > Configure k3b" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596926
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> we are missing libkmahjongg
<Quintasan> kajongg is not working :<
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: really?
<ulysses> hu/messages/playground-sysadmin/muon.po ready^^
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what does it say?
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<Quintasan> http://pastebin.ca/1887772
 * shadeslayer gets to work..
 * Quintasan pats shadeslayer
<Quintasan> I want to do some ron's
<shadeslayer> ron's ?
<Quintasan> ron
<Quintasan> is what you say when you win on anothers players tile in mahjongg
<shadeslayer> ah ok..
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw can you open a bug with that package?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: sure thing
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: also lucid or maverick?
<Quintasan> lucid
 * shadeslayer checks on maverick
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: does kmahjongg work fine?
<shadeslayer> yep same thing on maverick -.-
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: try installing libkdegames5 
<Quintasan> works
<shadeslayer> w00t
<Quintasan> it should at depend on it
<shadeslayer> need to add a dep on kajongg :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: file bug on dep problem :)
<shadeslayer> and assign me to it... so that i dont forget... have to go and have dinner for now :)
<Riddell> "/root/koffice/koffice-2.2.0/obj-i686-linux-gnu/libs/main/../../../libs/main/KoTemplateCreateDia.cpp:353: undefined reference to `KIO::file_copy(KUrl const&, KUrl const&, QFlags<KIO::JobFlag>)'
<Riddell> "
<Riddell> waa, koffice won't compile
<ScottK> Riddell: Also it looks like koffice is hopeless for ia64 due to llvm not being supported on that architecture.  It should probably be made not to try.
<NCommander> ScottK: why does koffice depend on llvm?!
<ScottK> NCommander: No idea.
<ScottK> It doesn't directly.
<ScottK> koffice -> libopenctl-dev -> llvm
<ScottK> Perhaps it can be worked around, I didn't look.
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1140834 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) Add a method to get a list of all packages marked for change.
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktoprg1416-jpg.jpg
<ScottK> kdesudo's documentation needs to be ported to the current docbook dtd.  It's currently FTBFS due to this.
 * JontheEchidna off to lunch
<yuriy_work> looks oddly like adept updater
<JontheEchidna> yuriy_work: ;)
<JontheEchidna> It doesn't use the extendy-items though. gonna have to put a tabwidget under there like the main view. (But maybe restrict it to changleog/package description)
 * JontheEchidna really off to lunch
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: got a bug number for me?
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: around to sponsor a upload?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: could do
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you need the debdiff?
<shadeslayer> small change...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well I can't upload without it :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=uJ3GzEMU
<Riddell> hmm, why doesn't that get picked up by shlibs?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no idea.. had to manually add it :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what happens if you don't have it installed?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kajongg doesnt run :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/6Hv4Nx3V
<shadeslayer> i wonder if all the other apps complain about it too
<Riddell> that's kdegames-mahjongg-data which is missing then
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: Closes: #596932 ->  Closes: LP: #596932
<Riddell> else it won't close the bug
<Riddell> shtylman: yo, has anything happened with the instsaller?
<shtylman> Riddell: nope
<shtylman> I think they are still flushing out gui ideas
<shtylman> and ev is poking around with the backend
<Riddell> shtylman: what needs to be done to move to single CD for desktop and netbook?
<shtylman> Riddell: from what I remember from our talks... just having a plugin that would decide if the user should get netbook or desktop
<shtylman> (based on some criteria) 
<Riddell> screen size
<shtylman> most likely
<shtylman> we can also detect processor and whatnot
<shtylman> but for starters, screen size seems reasonable
<Riddell> do you know where such a plugin would be added?
<shtylman> unless I am mistaken, it could be the first plugin... since it doesn't have a screen to show.. or it could be the last
<shtylman> it is a silent plugin
<shtylman> I am just wondering how it would influence what desktop gets loaded
<shtylman> I know the rc file has to be edited
<Riddell> yes, sed command on /etc/kde4rc
<shtylman> but what could actually do that... I need to remember (or just ask cjwatson)
<shtylman> but it shouldn't hard either way
<Riddell> shtylman: are you able to look into that soon?  it would be nice to get it done for alpha 2?
<shtylman> Riddell: indeed I can... has the cd size come down? :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: kdegames uploaded
<Riddell> amd64 at a reasonable 681M
<shtylman> nice
<shtylman> with games?
<Riddell> no langpacks in there and no games or plasma-netbook
<shtylman> cause you know how I feel about games :)
<shtylman> :'(
<Riddell> shtylman: so get ubiquity running sed at the correct time and I'll add your games to the seeds :)
 * apachelogger got an A on his computer and network technology practical \\o/
<ScottK> Riddell: We'd need to do some surgery on the netbook seeds to get it to fit.  It's also shipping all the bits to get bcmwl working and that's not small.
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see the i386 live CD build failures due to NM and the plasmoid conflicting in an unhealth way?
<Riddell> ScottK: what's bcmwl?
<Riddell> ScottK: not seen that yet was on my list of things to investigate today not sure if I'll get around to it
<Riddell> apachelogger: I never doubted you :)
<ScottK> Riddell: It's the Broadcom wireless drivers.  Broadcom is very common on netbooks.
<ScottK> (they are in restricted, and you need dkms, gcc, and some other fun stuff)
<jjesse> and it makes building your netbook from scratch in a place you have wireless only access super fun ;)
<ScottK> The fact that it's on the image makes is "possible".
<Riddell> ScottK: it's in the ship-live seed, doesn't look netbook specific
<ScottK> Oh.  Maybe they all have that.
<ScottK> I've only ever needed it for netbooks, so made a bad assumption.
<ScottK> One of the original reasons I included games/edu stuff in Netbook is that the catagory list in search and launch was hard coded.  It's controllable now.
<shtylman> Riddell: sounds fair :)
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: awesome,thanks for upload :)
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan|Szel: fix released ;)
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: bug 325370 forwarded upstream
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325370 in k3b (Ubuntu) "please change default k3b success and error sound notifications" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325370
<KRF> bug 325370 seems to be a really good idea btw ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325370 in k3b (Ubuntu) "please change default k3b success and error sound notifications" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325370
<shadeslayer_> KRF: already forwarded upstream ;)
<shadeslayer_> KRF: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=242395
<ubottu> KDE bug 242395 in GUI/Usability "Please change default k3b success and error sound notifications" [Normal,New]
<shadeslayer_> i was wondering if someone could set it as wishlist tho...
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: Done.
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: thanks
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: one more favour :)
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8319
<shadeslayer_> first comment last 2 lines
<shadeslayer_> does he mean i have to put a debain/watch file or modify debian/rules
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: oh the guy who commented just responded on MOTU
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: Modify debian/rules
<ScottK> OK
 * apachelogger recommends the c++ haxx0rs to take a look at http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/qstring.html#more-efficient-string-construction
<bulldog98> apachelogger: why isn’t that included in all kdelib headers
<apachelogger> becuase headers ought not to contain all sorts of junk as to reduce compile time ;)
 * Quintasan needs to attend this Qt lecture during KTD
<Quintasan> apachelogger: any PROTIPs about what should I do after learning some Qt?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: do stuff? ^^
<apachelogger> eek
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: program a app to take over the world
<shadeslayer_> and name it kletstakeovertheworld :P
<apachelogger>     char h[] = "hello";
<apachelogger>     QLatin1Literal l = QLatin1Literal(h);
<apachelogger> will NOT work
<apachelogger> not that I would get why, but it does not work ^^
<shadeslayer_> btw the Qt lecture will be on basics right?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: awesome... im learning bits and pieces right now :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: there is also one about QML which is more interesting if one already knows the basics ;)
 * apachelogger notes that having them scheduled the other way around would make more sense though *shrug*
<shadeslayer> well.. first basics,,, :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: QML is first? -.-
<apachelogger> IIRC
<apachelogger> good bye amarok
<apachelogger> segfault++
<shadeslayer> hehe
 * shadeslayer needs to correct qtcreator in maverick too...
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: my best app is KTrollface
<Quintasan> QTrollface rather
<tsimpson> apachelogger: what about it doesn't work (assuming you mean QLatin1String)?
<apachelogger> tsimpson: see the url I posted earlier :P
<apachelogger> tsimpson: I mean literally literal :P
<tsimpson> apachelogger: yeah, I should read backlog before I reply ;)
<apachelogger>     QString fName = fileName();
<apachelogger>     fName = fName.mid(fName.lastIndexOf('/')+1);
<apachelogger> this is rather funky I must say
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I might be a bit stupid now but somehow I can't understand why things like trollImage = new QLabel; work
<Quintasan> shouldn't it be QLabel *trollimage?
 * Quintasan is used to using pointers with new
<tsimpson> Quintasan:  "this->" is optional
<tsimpson> so it's probably a member var
<apachelogger> not if trollImage is a member
 * maco is not used to languages that both have pointers and have new
<maco> (*references* on the other hand...)
<apachelogger> if it is a member it is declared in the header (usually ;))
<apachelogger> if not you have it scoped to the block it is in
<apachelogger> and declare&define it in that block
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> I do have it in header file
<maco> (no i still havent figured out what makes a java reference different from a c pointer... crimsun_ had some esoteric computer scientist explanation for it that he tried to give me 2 yr before i took programming paradigms...which im doing now)
<apachelogger> so you can have QLabel *trollImage = new QLabel;
<tsimpson> references are like pointers, except they are guaranteed not to be null and are automatically dereferenced
<apachelogger> that is however not the same as a QLabel *trollImage; in the header
<shadeslayer_> btw any idea how to clear buffers in quassel with a command? all buffers at the same time...
 * apachelogger mostly dislikes references :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I have "QLabel *trollImage;" in troll.h and I use it like " trollImage = new QLabel;" then, it's a reference, right?
<tsimpson> references are useful when you want to say "Hey, I'm going to modify one of the objects you pass to me"
<apachelogger> no
<tsimpson> and your object is not likely to already be a pointer
<apachelogger> Quintasan: referneces aint got nothing to do with your problem :P
 * Quintasan has polish book on cpp and they use some stupid made up terms for this
<apachelogger> well, mostly
<apachelogger> QLabel &foobar; in the header
<apachelogger> would be a reference
<hyperair> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/589916 <-- someone please reassign this to the correct package.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 589916 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "[kubuntu] [karmic] [regression] Mouse problems after resume if "lock screen on resume" is NOT checked" [Undecided,New]
<hyperair> i don't know which part of kubuntu handles this
<apachelogger> and as tsimpson said earlier, references must not be null, so foobar would have to be initialized in the ctor's initializer list or the compiler will jump at you and try to eat your head or stuff
<apachelogger> what you have is a proper pointer
<Quintasan> omfg this sound so complicated
<Quintasan> let me get the basics straight first @_@
<tsimpson> it's not that bad, once you get used to it
<tsimpson> but generally you don't need to bother with references, except for passing objects about to functions
<Quintasan> the problem is, I want to understand all this all at once and it usually ends up like "WTF is this? I've had enough, I'm going to play somethin"
 * apachelogger notes that proper Qt hackers will not use references though :P
<tsimpson> apachelogger: btw, this works as expected here: int main() { char h[] = "hello"; QLatin1Literal s(h); std::cout << s.data() << '\n' }
<tsimpson> ie: "5 hello"
<apachelogger> IIRC they even mention that in their coding policy
<apachelogger> tsimpson: doesnt want to compile here
<tsimpson> er, std::cout << s.size() << ' ' << s.data() << '\n';
<apachelogger> tsimpson: are you on Qt 4.7?
<tsimpson> no 4.6.2 at the moment
<tsimpson> I would upgrade, but I only just got lucid working here
<tsimpson> I don't want to tempt fate
<apachelogger> maybe 4.7 is the problem then *shrug*
<apachelogger> Quintasan: there is nothing wrong with understanding all at once, but you need to take the time to understand :P
<tsimpson> although, neither QLatin1Literal not anything in qstringbuilder.h is listed in the 4.6 API docs...
<apachelogger> tsimpson: also see the url I pasted above :P
<Quintasan> noow, what should I code...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: a nethack clone ;)
<Quintasan> @_@
<apachelogger> good exercise of design too
<Quintasan> ya want me to die from brain overload?
<Quintasan> :P
<tsimpson> apachelogger: yes, but as I said, I have 4.6. so how do I have that class and header?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, its only like 5k of Qt
<apachelogger> or ~8k of C++ STL
<Quintasan> that's 4,999 lines too much
<apachelogger> also depending on how much you want to implement :)
<apachelogger> tsimpson: it was introduced in 4.6
<tsimpson> but it's not in the documentation of 4.6
<apachelogger> "There is nothing wrong with either of these string constructions, but there are a few hidden inefficiencies. Beginning with Qt 4.6, you can eliminate them."
<tsimpson> oh, I missed the "internal" word in the description
<tsimpson> so it was a easter egg
<apachelogger> "In 4.6, an internal template class QStringBuilder has been added along with a few helper functions. This class is marked internal and does not appear in the documentation, because you aren't meant to instantiate it in your code. Its use will be automatic, as described below. The class is found in src/corelib/tools/qstringbuilder.cpp if you want to have a look at it."
<tsimpson> apachelogger: yeah, I got a little lost in the context
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> http://git.kde.org/
<apachelogger> all hail the git!
<Quintasan> crap
 * apachelogger thinks that needs the brand0ring
<apachelogger> Quintasan: want me to write you a spec for a nethack clone :P
<Quintasan> I want to compile m Qt apps to windows but there is no guide about cross compiling
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hell no, I'm going to die after seeing it
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://silmor.de/29
<apachelogger> also it ought to be mentioned that compiling natively is a better idea usually
<Quintasan> so installing a damn windows in a vm is a must?
<tsimpson> apachelogger: thought, the definition of QLatin1Literal looks exactly the same in 4.6 and git
<apachelogger> Quintasan: probably
<apachelogger> tsimpson: then I do not know
<apachelogger> maybe it is some define in KDE or Qt
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> for now a QLatin1String will suffice
<apachelogger> it only causes one additional qstrlen call anyway
<apachelogger> if I understood this correctly that is
 * apachelogger is currently more concerned with how to inject desktop_foo translation catalogs into klocale at lookup time without doing it a bazillion times for no good reason :/
<Quintasan> anyone knows when we can expect the next uds?
<Quintasan> if it's before march then I'm going to stay in queue for sure >_<
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I think there were dates proposed on ubuntu-devel earlier this month
<Quintasan> oh man, I hope it's after 19th of March.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well it will not, because it will be october/novemberish :P
<Quintasan> this year?! FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU-
<apachelogger>      11.04 UDS - October 25-29 (2010)
<apachelogger>        11.10 UDS - May 9-13 (2011)
<apachelogger>        12.04 UDS - October 24-28 (2011)
<Quintasan> oh god
<Quintasan> 11.10 UDS - May 9-13 (2011) is probably for me
<Quintasan> as I'm still a minor they won't take me :P
<apachelogger> this is discrimination 
<jjesse> stop being a minor :)
<Quintasan> jjesse: are you implying that I should get some nice fake papers? :P
<jjesse> nope
<jjesse> not at all
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well, it's just a year of wait after all
<Quintasan> It's not like not being there makes any difference for the development :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I refuse to attend for years, so ... :P
<Quintasan> I'm starting to like KRunner
<Quintasan> but the task-oriented version
<Quintasan> QuickSand, was it?
<ScottK> Quintasan: They've taken minors before.
<Quintasan> it's a little bit unstable when searching for songs in amarok
<Quintasan> ScottK: I get the idea that I'm in queue because of that.
<Quintasan> But I can be wrong
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no no, that unstability comes from amarok :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: go fix it then
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> why the hell it is soo slow and unstable?
<Quintasan> like parsing a playlist should be damn fast cause it's text
<apachelogger> parsing?
<apachelogger> as in loading a playlist file or what?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: urgh I mean processing it, like when searching for certain track in a whole playlist
<apachelogger> depends on the size of the playlist most importantly
<apachelogger> +
<apachelogger> it is not just text in that context
<apachelogger> more precisely it is probably a data model
<Quintasan> >2629 tracks
<Quintasan> :O
<apachelogger> that is too large a playlist to begin wiht
<apachelogger> you are abusing your playlist as collectoin
<apachelogger> *collection
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I don't think so. In first place, why other players do it BLAZINGLY fast?
<Quintasan> Like, EVEN winamp can do it very quickly with even 10k tracks in playlist
<apachelogger> winamp
<apachelogger> was designed to do exactly that
<apachelogger> because winamp was not designed to have a collection
<apachelogger> winamp does playlists VERY different from most other players
<Quintasan> I am sure that winamp has collections
<Quintasan> Known as Media Library
<apachelogger> that paradigm was introduced later on
<apachelogger> originally winamp had a playlist and that was it
<jjesse> you had to save each playlist seperatly
<apachelogger> and that is also why people who used winamp insist on using their playlist like a collection :P
<jjesse> and load that file when you wnated to listen to it
<Quintasan> apachelogger: okay, so if I want to listen to a ceratin track I have to do TWO things now, at least via KRunner
<Quintasan> search for the track -> Add to Playlist
<Quintasan> and then search for it and Play
<apachelogger> that is a limitation of krunner then?
<apachelogger> there should be like search&play
<apachelogger> IIRC even the dolphin context menus did/do support that
<Quintasan> let me clear my play list and try it
<Quintasan> I think even adding to playlist is not working
<Quintasan> ofc
<Quintasan> apachelogger: when a track is not on my playlist the runner won't even care too look for it in the collection ^_^
<Quintasan> hmmm
<apachelogger> well, the runner was most likley not designed to replace the amarok UI :P
<Quintasan> crashed
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> but
<Quintasan> at least it should be able to do search and play or add to queue, right?
<apachelogger> that entirely depends on what it was intent for :P
<Quintasan> beats me :D
 * apachelogger thinks that searching stuff from the collection is really advanced and currently not even possible via the existing dbus interface
<Quintasan> well it works
<Quintasan> but is, let's say unstable and a little bit too slow
<apachelogger> so what can it do with stuff it found?
<Quintasan> play, add to queue, add to playlist
<dantti> Riddell: how much work would be needed to stop using "whaterver" you use now to install lang packs, codecs and use KPK, because I was using kubuntu behind a proxy and could not install those stuff (since it didn't read the proxy kde settings) and python apt backend didn't work either (dunno why)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: my main problem is the speed of it
<Quintasan> what's the point of indexing in nepomuk or in amarok when searching takes like 10 seconds?
<Quintasan> I would navigate to it faster that that
<apachelogger> 10 seconds?
<Quintasan> For my collection, yes
<apachelogger> how much music do you have in your collection?
<Quintasan> For files on my drive too
<apachelogger> I mean, mysql mostly performs like crap compared to psql :P
<apachelogger> but not that bad
<Quintasan> 4,798 files
<dantti> apachelogger: specially for small dbs :P
<Quintasan> - covers would be about 4,6k
<apachelogger> 5k is nothing 
<apachelogger> dantti: aight ;)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: there must be something wrong with your setup
<apachelogger> I get results from my 10k collection in like 3 seconds
<Quintasan> apachelogger: like, what can be wrong with my setup? clean kde 4.5 with new shiny stable amarok
 * apachelogger notes that amarok does loads of expensive queries he has been told
<apachelogger> Quintasan: using a beta release maybe? :P
<Quintasan> hah
<Quintasan> stable kde was even worse
<Quintasan> the nepomuk is faster now
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1140906 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Reloading the cache after a worker is finished is something that should be left to the app to do, to have full control of when to do so to prevent crashing.
<Quintasan> but it fails to show some files
<apachelogger> nepomuk != amarok though
<Quintasan> I know that
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> "Nepomuk stopped indexing to save battery power"
<Quintasan> on a PC?
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: 0_o
<Quintasan> oh well
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: well it automatically stops after it thinks it has had enough
<Quintasan> when I enable indexing it crashes
<Quintasan> :S
<shadeslayer_> no right click in systray here :|
<shadeslayer_> and now plasma crashed
<Quintasan> apachelogger: how much memory do you have in nepomuk's settings?
<apachelogger> default
<Quintasan> meaning?
<apachelogger> I dont know :P
<tsimpson> default is 50MB iirc
<apachelogger> 50
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I have that too
<ryanakca> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntututorialdays
<Quintasan> apachelogger: one more thing, any idea for what sake we have microblogging resource in akonadi?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: to expose microblog data to all akonadi enabled apps
<apachelogger> e.g. enable nepomuk to index microblog data too
<Quintasan> I can't even think of use for it
<apachelogger> choqok?
<apachelogger> korganizer
<Quintasan> it uses nepomuk?
<apachelogger> it=?
<Quintasan> choqok
<apachelogger> well, no, it doesnt need to :P
<apachelogger> the point being, if you have akonadi eat your microblag data, nepomuk can eat them via akonadi, hence you get nepomuks access withou choqok ever noticing
<Quintasan> so, why one would like to INDEX it?
<apachelogger> because it is semantic data that can be part of a large relation :P
<Quintasan> I don't like choqok, I like microblogging plasmoid now
<Quintasan> simply works
<apachelogger> like you could download a pic that was microblag'd, without knowing what post that was etc. etc. you cannot build a context
<apachelogger> and without context it is not semantic
<apachelogger> hence you need to have nepomuk get access to resources for the context (i.e. the microblogs you flow/publish)
<Quintasan> the thing I currently don't like about nepomuk that there is no easy way to export ur tags in case something gets broken
<Quintasan> I just can't imagine the horror of tagging mah shit once more
<apachelogger> copy the repository :P
<Quintasan> again*
<Quintasan> apachelogger: yeah, that's intuitive way for new users :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that is a question of general attitude
<apachelogger> either you only deploy software of sufficient quality that data loss will not happen
<apachelogger> or you do not do that and provide the means to secure data before loss occurs
<apachelogger> it would appear to me that nepomuk is more of the former sort whereas akonadi is of the latter
<Quintasan> data loss will hapen inevitably
<Quintasan> unless you do regular backups which is not the case for almost 90% of users :)
<apachelogger> generally speaking every sensible DBMS will have the means to prevent and counteract data/integrity loss
<apachelogger> dunno if virtuoso is sensible in this regard ^^
<Quintasan> man this whole sematic sound soo future like that I can't imagine it working
 * apachelogger is wondeirng if       KGlobal::locale()->insertCatalog(d->desktopGroup.readEntry("X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain"));     will work
<Quintasan> I mean, it will require tons of effort from users to tag their crap and such
<apachelogger> tags are but a minor fraction of semantics
<apachelogger> in fact most of the semantics currently collected/used by nepomuk is of the under-the-hood kind
<apachelogger> like say automagically reading the tags of an mp3
<apachelogger> that does not require user interaction
<apachelogger> then you can have an audio player hooked up with nepomuk and have it feed playback statistics to nepomuk (amount of playbacks, time of playbacks, abort after n minutes etc.)
<apachelogger> and that already builds a massive context for an mp3 I suppose
<Quintasan> that's only for mp3
<Quintasan> I think it would work for source code too
<Quintasan> like searching for license keywords
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> additionally you of course have generic origin contexts such as "ripped from CD on $DATE" etc.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you are again thinking active instead of passive
<apachelogger> the audio player can then recommend music to you based on the contexts
<apachelogger> like when you where listening to some ac/dc stuff you did not like to listen to faithless after that but each and every time you listened completely through the red hot chilly pepers
<Quintasan> well I whine because it doesn't work the way I would like it too, but it is in constant development so I belive things will improve over the time
<apachelogger> or maybe in the 30 times you listened to a long december from the counting crows you manually added a song from moby 28 times
<apachelogger> there are loads of associations you can draw from just the information aggregated by an audio player
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: should i put get-orig-source: stuff at the end of debian/rules ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: usually, yes, doesnt really matter, though :)
<apachelogger> just make it phony ^^
<shadeslayer_> phony?
<shadeslayer_> i have .PHONY: build clean binary-indep binary-arch binary install at the end
<apachelogger> kubotu: google makefile phony
<kubotu> Results for makefile phony: 1. Phony targets: http://makepp.sourceforge.net/1.18/t_phony.html | 2. Makefile Howto - Waikato Linux Users Group: http://www.wlug.org.nz/MakefileHowto | 3. Phony Targets - GNU `make': http://www.gnu.org/software/automake/manual/make/Phony-Targets.html
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: ah ok,so i add the get orig stuff after .PHONY
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> befre
<shadeslayer_> oph
<apachelogger> you just add it to your .PHONY list
<shadeslayer_> ahhh
<shadeslayer_> probably before build
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: http://shadeslayer.pastebin.com/CgBZBDCL
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: wrong link : http://shadeslayer.pastebin.com/R5ZmbPzZ
<apachelogger> oha
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> manging tags from dolphin is pita
<Quintasan> Edit... disappears somewhere in the panel :/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: you should really beat up upstream for distributing dirty zips
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: heh.. theyre all japanese.. :PO
<apachelogger> so they are allowed to distribute dirty source trees? :P
<shadeslayer_> hehe 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: technically your versoin should reflect the tree change using a +repack1 suffix or something
<shadeslayer_> no,it means i cant really contact them and get my message across
<apachelogger> because we are not distributing original source
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: yeah were using +ds
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: they do not speak english?
<shadeslayer_> ds == debian source
<apachelogger> kk
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: dont think so,their google code page is all japanese
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: what do you think of line 26?
<KRF> apachelogger: *bling*
<apachelogger> oi!
 * apachelogger huggles KRF up to danger of suffocation
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: that does not mean they do not speak english :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: what about line 26?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: lintian complains about using dh_prep instead
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: I think persia knows Japanese
<Quintasan> ask him to shout at them
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: oh good... ill catch him :P
<apachelogger> dh_prep is new I think
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: what is the particular complaint?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8319
<shadeslayer_> comment 2
<shadeslayer_> um.. s/2/3
<shadeslayer_> W: qipmsg source: dh-clean-k-is-deprecated 
<apachelogger> aight
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: use the dh_prep then :P
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: ftbfs :P
<Quintasan> Well, I'm going to bed
<Quintasan> Night guys
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: bye
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: maybe you are using it wrongly then :P
<shadeslayer_> probably ><
<shadeslayer_> where should it come?
<shadeslayer_> oh my... i removed dh_prep and still ftbfs :P
<apachelogger> what is the errorly?
<shadeslayer_> one sec.. i just placed it below dh_clean...
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: http://shadeslayer.pastebin.com/4zEsfjBP
<apachelogger> omg the doctor is stranded !
<maco> did you just watch saturday's episode?
<maco> wait no
<maco> you're a week behind
<shadeslayer_> hehe :P
<shadeslayer_> Doctor Who? ( im guessing :P )
<maco> yes of course
<ulysses> Pandorica opened \o/
<apachelogger> omg!
<apachelogger> pizza booze telly
<apachelogger> what a wonderful plan
 * apachelogger schedules that for next year august 
<apachelogger> maco: I am yeah
<apachelogger> too much work to watch the last week
<maco> pizza booze telly are impossible dates for me
<maco> cant eat cheese, dont drink alcohol, dont own a telly
 * apachelogger can only eat little amounts of cheese and does not own a telly either ^^
<maco> but you make up for it with the booze?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I am a drinker now, thanks to kde mm+edu sprint \o/
<shadeslayer_> haha :P
 * apachelogger blames it all on some organizer how happened to constanly urge us to drink more :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: well, to me it looks like not dh_prep is at fault but something is wrong with your other rules (probably in context of debhelper 7)
<shadeslayer_> hmm
<ScottK> apachelogger: Aiming for palmer peak?
<shtylman> probly meant balmer peak
<ScottK> shtylman: I did.  Thanks.
<apachelogger> ScottK: does never work
<apachelogger> I begin to think that balmer peak might be a legend after all
<ScottK> NCommander: On the off chance you need a break from kdebindings: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50705371/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.kdeedu_4:4.4.85-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> Where's the place to be in free blogging services these days?
<Riddell> kdedevelopers.org
 * ScottK just found out that his web host no longer supports any software for that at all.
<Riddell> well probably not, it's quite limited, but works for me
<Nightrose> ScottK: wordpress.com if you don't host it yourself
<ScottK> Nightrose: I'm not interested in self hosting anything that needs such frequent security updates.  Thanks.
<Nightrose> heh i'm actually pretty pleased with it
<Nightrose> but anyway on wordpress.com they host it for you
<Nightrose> alternative would be blogger
<Nightrose> and livejournal which i personally find rather meh though
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-22
<ScottK> Nightrose: Looks like wordpress.com will work for me.  
<ScottK> Thanks.
<NCommander> we lost Scott!
<NCommander> ScottK: Riddell: mcasadevall@daybreak:~/src/kde/kdebase/workspace$ svn ci -m "Cast qMax calls so kdebase-workspace will build on qreal == float platforms"
<NCommander> Envoi          workspace/plasma/desktop/shell/activitymanager/activityicon.cpp
<NCommander> Envoi          workspace/plasma/generic/applets/quicklaunch/icongridlayout.cpp
<NCommander> Transmission des données ..
<NCommander> Révision 1140997 propagée.
<NCommander> :-)
<ScottK> NCommander: How goes bindings and edu?
<ScottK> That's great news, btw.
<NCommander> ScottK: kdeedu should be trivial to fix.
<NCommander> ScottK: kdebindings is broken because python-qt4 is broken
<ScottK> NCommander: Yes.  For you....
<NCommander> I think I need to trout some people at Akademy
<ScottK> NCommander: If only you knew someone who helped maintain it in Debian.
<NCommander> ScottK: you should be able to fix it. Find the qMax/qMin/etc call and add a cast
<NCommander> ScottK: er, I do maintain it in Debian :-P
<ScottK> NCommander: Oh.  Handy isn't it.
 * NCommander feels like he just became victim of his own success (or failure)
<ScottK> NCommander: I program Python.  I have no idea what you're talking about other than it sounds a lot like the other stuff you've fixed.
<NCommander> ScottK: it is. The correct people will be trouted at Akademy.
<ScottK> Surely you're old enough to know that the reward for good work is more work.
<NCommander> ScottK: I hereby deligate you resonsible for python-qt4 in Debian. I'll add you to uploaders next time I touch it
<ScottK> NCommander: I'm not qualified for that one.  Most of the trouble with it isn't in the Python.
<DarkwingDuck> Oh wow... just found a MAJOR flaw in Rekonq. restricts the address bar to 61 chars
<DarkwingDuck> Nix that... its working now.. it's my system
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1141001 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Emit packageChanged() when marking the cache for (dist)upgrade
<ScottK> Nightrose: I even got the right posts going to two different planets.  Thanks again for the suggestion.
<ScottK> NCommander: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50710920/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.9~svn1137272-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz too.
<ScottK> NCommander: There's several more in Universe.  Maybe we could find you someone to train for those....
<NCommander> ScottK: indeed, but lack of hardware hurts.
<JontheEchidna> Hrm, should the Canonical-support-message bit go in with the description, or should it go here? http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopsm1416-jpg.jpg
<lex79> in synaptic it's in description, but seems better in your position
<lex79> opensuse will come out with oxygen-molecule by default o.O
<JontheEchidna> opensuse will ship a gtk theme that doesn't support color schemes by default :P
<lex79> right I know
<lex79> :)
<lex79> ScottK: libvpx is in Universe, ffmpeg needs it to build
<ScottK> lex79: Ask siretart if it should be promoted or dropped.
<lex79> ok
<ScottK> Only 7 new FTBFS on armel tonight.
<JontheEchidna> New thought: hide the details tabbar until you've clicked a package: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopv16382-jpg.jpg
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We've got quite a few Universe armel FTBFS in KDE packages.  NCommander says they are mostly trivial to fix is someone knows any C++.  Would you have a suggestion for someone (not you) he could teach how to fix these?
<Nightrose> ScottK: hehe you're welcome
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> anyone on maverick around?
<apachelogger> or lucid, just not with PPA packages?
<apachelogger> actually, anything KDE 4 without PPA packages is sufficient ^^
<jussi> not I said the hedgehog
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> if KConfig's code style would be any more different across files one would not know they belong to each other
<apachelogger> Oo
 * apachelogger feels dizzy all of a sudden
<apachelogger> Riddell: once I have done this general desktop-file-translation-lookup-stuff we might consider trying to make PPA builds not attach a translation domain to the desktop file
<apachelogger> that saves us from adding the appropriate catalog each time an affected desktop file gets loaded, even if it was not eaten by the binarymangler
<apachelogger> same goes for packages outside the kubuntu package set I suppose
<Nightrose> Riddell: could you push the i'm going to akademy image to the kubuntu server?
<Nightrose> everyone is hotlinking my image and i'm not sure how much my server likes that 
<Nightrose> i might need to take it down
<apachelogger> Nightrose: why not put it on kollide?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: because i'd like my stuff on my server ;-)
<Nightrose> just not exactly hot on everyone hotlinking the image from there
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I mean the image on kollide :P
<Nightrose> i know
<apachelogger> wouldnt be any different from having it on kubuntu servers?
<Nightrose> nooooo
<Nightrose> my image is hotlinked on kubuntu.org
<Nightrose> latest news
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> AH ^^
<Nightrose> right
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> hm, right, there was something about the content boxes
<apachelogger> this is quite the pain in the neck
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> getting there
<Nightrose> \o/
 * Nightrose vanishes for a while
<Nightrose> :*
<apachelogger> Nightrose: fix0red
<apachelogger> ryanakca: can we please do something about the usability of that butterfly... >5 minutes to just get an image uploaded is a bit of too long
 * apachelogger closes the 3 additional browsers he opened
<Nightrose> apachelogger: :*
<Quintasan> jussi: \o
<jussi> hiya Quintasan
<Riddell> thanks apachelogger 
<Quintasan> Riddell: hello
<Riddell> morning Quintasan 
 * apachelogger just noticed that he should probably be doing other things than fixing our desktop translations so that he shall get a B in his discrete maths course :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/1888334
<apachelogger> any thoughts on line 29?
<apachelogger> copying the global klocale seems like the saver choice OTOH it also includes loads of stuff we do not need for desktop files (e.g. syscatalogs)
<Riddell> apachelogger: saver compared to what?
<apachelogger> Riddell: KLocale(nameOfDesktopCatalog);
 * apachelogger somehow has the impression that new klocale instances get somehow based on the global one anyway though
<Riddell> does your valgrind stuff have an opinion?
<apachelogger> not really, difference would be marginal eitherway
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> implicit cctor ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: from a low level POV the cctor ought to be considerable more expensive, also ctor with just a catalog name seems to be doing more closely what is required for the desktopfile usecase
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> Riddell: supposedly the new desktop file patch is done, and does not cause much of a noticable overhead compared to unpatched KDE
<apachelogger> \o/
<Riddell> apachelogger: how does it compare to the old patch?
<Riddell> and actually how does it compare to the suse patch if you looked at that (code wise)?
<apachelogger> code wise compared to the old patch it does hook in at a higher level (old was in kconfig, which would then trigger at least a load of unrelated if conditions), on the performance side context menus in dolphin now open almost instantly, whereas old patch caused a delay of roughly 3 to 4 seconds on my machine
<Riddell> sounds like another apachelogger victory!
<apachelogger> the new patch is based on the suse patch, however more efficient because suse uses it as fallback, whereas we use it as override, hence we can do a simple if locale == 0, suse needs to check if the key is translatable via the desktop file
 * apachelogger needs to talk to suse about their patch, because actually it can be improved using qstringbuilder ^^
<Riddell> I briefly tried engaging lubos about it but he went a bit vauge 
<apachelogger> well, it is pretty straight forward, they just introduce a new function that is used when reading the name, comment or genericname of a desktop file, this function will then try to translate the key using the data available in the desktop file itself, if that fails they translateRaw via KLocale
<apachelogger> oh that said, their approach also differs from ours in that we do have multiple gettext domains which requires our ctor to introduce a private locale member, suse only got one and adds it at global scope as system catalog in klocale.cpp
<apachelogger> that is https://build.opensuse.org/package/view_file?file=add-suse-translations.diff&package=kdelibs4&project=openSUSE:11.2
<Riddell> NCommander, agateau: if you guys want bof sessions at akademy they need to be added to the wiki now
<Riddell> Nightrose: these wiki pages are problematic, there's no end time for the sessions http://community.kde.org/Events/Akademy/2010/Wednesday
<Riddell> or maybe they really are three hour sessions in the morning
<Nightrose> Riddell: hmmmm i don't have time atm to fix any of it sorry :/
 * apachelogger browses through kickoff looking for regressions
<nebula> help
<nebula> http://gracca.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/screenshot-daisy.jpg
<nebula> ?
<apachelogger> no fedora please
<ryanakca> apachelogger: butterffly?
<apachelogger> hm, actually butterbunny
<nebula> inUtileBar install but it will nowhere be obtained so why please help
<nebula> ?
<Riddell> nebula: try #ubuntu-bg
<ryanakca> butterbunny?
 * ryanakca figures apachelogger is way past the balmer peak and decides to go get ready for his last high school exam
<Riddell> ryanakca: good luck
<apachelogger> ryanakca: that is coming from fregl, not me :P
<apachelogger> ryanakca: good luck with the exam :)
<ryanakca> Thanks :)
<apachelogger> brrrrr
<apachelogger> hooray for intltool create po files
<apachelogger> Riddell: I finally found out why hardware drivers was not translated all those years ^^
<apachelogger> and it is not our fault
<apachelogger> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/jockey/+pots/jockey/de/20/+translate
<apachelogger> is supposed to be the name used in the desktopfile
<apachelogger> it however lacks context
<apachelogger> we however try to translate by precise context
<apachelogger> i.e. context: Name, value: Hardware Drivers
<apachelogger> which returns Hardware Drivers because there is no context 
<apachelogger> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/kdeplasma-addons/+pots/desktop-kdeplasma-addons/de/32/+translate
<apachelogger> OTOH provides a context and therefore gets translated properly
<fregl> apachelogger: what is coming from me?
<apachelogger> fregl: butterbunny
<fregl> ah, that's when you can draw neither... butterfly nor bunny :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: intltool fail?
<apachelogger> most likely, maybe it is intentional *shrug*
<apachelogger> I poked pitti about it
<apachelogger> If it is intentional then it is a major PITA since we only can solve this by not looking up with context on general purpose, which seems wrong, or we try a second lookup without context if one with context did return untranslated
<apachelogger> which is a waste of cpu cycles of course
<apachelogger> Riddell: also see bug 597216
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 597216 in python-distutils-extra (Ubuntu) "add a context to the strings extracted from .desktop.in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597216
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/j0OPqZF.html \o/
<Riddell> yay
<apachelogger> hm, there might be an unaddressed case in the current desktopfile magic
<NCommander> Riddell: what BoF sessions have you scheluded
<Riddell> NCommander: none but you should schedule your one for arm
<NCommander> Riddell: indeed
<apachelogger> kde rev 976980
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=976980&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 976980 | const'ify
 * apachelogger blinks because of the code of that applet
 * apachelogger abandons hope to make the pastebin applet support pasteubuntucom
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: ping ^^
<apachelogger> well...
<apachelogger> Riddell: there is one thing that troubles me with the current desktopfile implementation ... as it stands it will prefer mo translations over desktop file whenever the gettext domain is defined
<apachelogger> that however is an inherit problem caused by pkg-kde-tools adding the gettext domain entry even if not used (i.e. in non-archive builds)
<apachelogger> so either we fix pkg-kde-tools or we introduce at least 2 additional methods that help detect if the desktop file contains translations itself and use that instead of looking them up via klocale
<apachelogger> I find former the better choice :)
<Riddell> how would you change that in pkg-kde-tools?
<apachelogger> not sure yet, but IIRC pkgbinarymangler also has some magic embedded to check whether it is building on a PPA
<Riddell> I think it's just not enabled on the PPAs
<Riddell> it's an option in dpkg-something
<nixternal> hola!
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/1888439
<apachelogger> dpkg-deb as seen in pkgbinarymangler
<apachelogger> yo nixternal
<apachelogger> I am wondering where /CurrentlyBuilding is coming from.
<apachelogger> Riddell: I suppose since there is purpose: ppa there is also a purpose for archive builds
<nixternal> I was hoping my new computer would arrive today, but it will at least be here by tomorrow.. \o/ woohoo
 * apachelogger wishes he would get a new computer with ssd ^^
<txwikinger> what could switch off the screen every 15 secs in plasma-netbook?
<txwikinger> actually less than 15 secs
<nixternal> apachelogger: yeah, no SSD in this machine...just a simple dual core processor with 4gb of ram and a NVIDIA card :/
<nixternal> not gonna complain since it is a freeby
<apachelogger> oh, sweet :)
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1141309 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.h Make the set* functions public Q_SLOTS so that things can connect to them as slots. (E.g. buttons)
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1141312 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h package.cpp package.h) API change: Less mysterious bool variables as function arguments; split out purging into its own function
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: ping, where are you changes to kdenetwork for google talk/chat?
<dantti> I tested the installer with nomodset on that vaio vpc cw13 and it shows up the installer now, I haven't installed though but i guess the only problem i might have is not having nomodset on the grub menu... will I have it?
<dantti> btw is anything you need to know to "fix" for next cd?
<echidnaman> !find /usr/bin/qdbusviewer
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/qdbusviewer found in libqt4-dbg, qt4-dev-tools
<Riddell> dantti: you can do the install and chroot in and edit the grub config if you want to be sure
<echidnaman> !find /usr/bin/qdbusviewer lucid
<Riddell> dantti: I think you'd need to test a maverick CD to know if it needs reported for maverick
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> http://www.google.com/codesearch/p?hl=de#--GuQp5Xmnw/trunk/lib/lp/soyuz/doc/buildd-slavescanner.txt&q=purpose%20ppa%20buildd&exact_package=http://launchpad-code-search.googlecode.com/svn&sa=N&cd=1&ct=rc
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/bin/qdbusviewer lucid
<apachelogger> We also pass arguments called 'suite' which is the current distroseries and
<apachelogger> pocket, (e.g. edgy-updates) and 'archive_purpose' which contains the build's
<apachelogger> archive.purpose (e.g. PRIMARY or PPA).  These latter two arguments are
<apachelogger> used in the chroot to determine whether it needs to turn on some features
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/qdbusviewer found in libqt4-dbg, qt4-dev-tools
<apachelogger> or not (like pkgstriptranslations and pkgmaintainermangler).
<dantti> Riddell: right, after I install that I'll test maverik then
<apachelogger> Riddell: check if /CurrentlyBuilding is present, if it is and contains purpose: PRIMARY -> add ubuntu gettext domain
<apachelogger> else do nothing
<dantti> Riddell: btw there is a change that I find time to add screenshot support to kpk, as you had packaged PackageKit last time do you think going to 0.6 will be a problem? ( I think the next fedora will have 0.6 by default)
<Riddell> apachelogger: suspiciously easy
<Riddell> dantti: we already have kpackagekit 0.6
<Riddell> I uploaded that last week
<apachelogger> Riddell: you only think that it is easy because you did not have to search for that documentation ;)
<Riddell> dantti: also search is broken in packagekit-backend-apt so there's a good case to switch to aptcc 
<dantti> Riddell: hmm nice :D there are more things broken in backend-apt, I couldn't refresh my cache when I  was behind a proxy
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopg16382-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> I took some of your suggestions ;)
<Riddell> dantti: how would screenshot support work?  where would it get the screenshots from?
<dantti> Riddell: and also I asked you about using the session interface of packagekit to install the codecs and such so we don't have the proxy problem there too
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: debian has a screenshot website that all the package managers use
<Riddell> it does?
<JontheEchidna> yup yup
<dantti> Riddell: well Synaptics has screenshot support right? I just need to change PackageKit to give me that info
<JontheEchidna> http://screenshots.debian.net/
<Riddell> I don't think Synaptics does
<JontheEchidna> synaptic does
<dantti> here it does :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you ought to took all ... I am now specialist in human-computer interaction :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: :P
<JontheEchidna> dantti: Just grab http://screenshots.debian.net/screenshot/pkgname or http://screenshots.debian.net/thumbnail/pkgname for thumbnails
<JontheEchidna> the website does "no image available" handling
<JontheEchidna> It's all quite sweet ^.^
<dantti> JontheEchidna: nice :D
<dantti> I'm going to change packagekit to emit packageData() which can give me any info that is predifined on an enum this way backends that don't support screen shots simply don't send the screen shot data ..
<dantti> the only problem is that with the current package view it's not so cool to see even a thumbnail
<JontheEchidna> and all without Qt D:
<apachelogger> suggestions on making parts of a make target conditional without linebreak excaping a billion lines?
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you get u1-kde to work btw?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I got files to sync, I don't think i got any dolphin integration to work
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you are on kde 4.5 pre-release you need to activate it in the settings?
<apachelogger> and add a .ubuntuone file in the directory
<Riddell> yes did that
<Riddell> what should I be able to do having done that?
<apachelogger> nothing, it should just display graphic emblems representing the status of the items
<Riddell> I seem to have a square emblem
<Riddell> what does that mean?
<apachelogger> that is when it is up-to-date
<apachelogger> if you add a new file it should have a green arrow 
<apachelogger> if you hit f5 after a bit it should be a square too
<Riddell> it's always a square
<Riddell> even if I copy in a large .iso file
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> and it doesn't appear in my files on the website
<Riddell> this is just a random directory
<apachelogger> not good
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ~/Ubuntu One/
<apachelogger> also subdirs are not supported
<apachelogger> (all limitations of the current dolphin plugin interface unfortunately)
<Riddell> putting .ubuntuone in ~/Ubuntu One/ adds square emblems to files but new .iso file is a square too
<Riddell> ooh it's an arrow now
<Riddell> looks like a link
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/PqXln7.html
<Riddell> yes like that
<apachelogger> well, it is all a bit limited, I hope to get a proper plugin interface for 4.6
<apachelogger> becuase unfortuantely you cannot do this stuff via slaves
<apachelogger> Riddell: pkg-kde-tools is changed to only do l10n stuff on Purpose: PRIMARY .... but only for the .sh scripts
<apachelogger> doing that in makefile syntax is a bit of a PITA TBH
<Riddell> alas makefile is what most of the KDE SC packages still use
<apachelogger> which one?
 * apachelogger thinks we are supporting too many build stuff at once -.-
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> /usr/lib/kubuntu-desktop-i18n/kubuntu.mk
<apachelogger> cdbs
<apachelogger> at least for kdelibs
<apachelogger> well then
 * apachelogger does ugly things
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: kdenetwork uploaded with google talk support!
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: awesome awesome :D
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: did you close that bug with the upload or will i have to close manually ?
 * shadeslayer_ thinks one library was left for inclusion in main...
 * apachelogger is all sorts of scared
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: asac said I could just promote them and someone will worry about the MIRs later so we may will have issues there when anyone looks at them
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: I filed a MIR for srtp
 * shadeslayer_ dances with joy
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: pong
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: oh did you do the doodle thing?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: yes
 * shadeslayer_ gets the link
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: http://www.doodle.com/7b2a2rbdtqb5g3n5
<ScottK> Link should go in /topic
<shadeslayer_> sure thing
* shadeslayer_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are amazing <3 | Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Wed 7th July 18:00UTC | Timings for next meeting : http://www.doodle.com/7b2a2rbdtqb5g3n5
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: any progress on the rekonq mir?
<JontheEchidna> yay: http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2010/06/22/qt-assistant-compat-version-available-as-extra-source-package/
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: likewise I moved it to main
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: however rekonq is crashy as anything currently :(
<JontheEchidna> :(
<Riddell> flash seems to kill it although even without it crashes
<JontheEchidna> maybe we need a newer qtwebkit snapshot
<Riddell> I think upstream are aware and it's due to a new flash version
 * shadeslayer_ thinks next monday works out best as meeting day :)
<JontheEchidna> oh
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: it does seem to yes
<shadeslayer_> agateau: did you get the doodle link?
<shadeslayer_> agateau: http://www.doodle.com/7b2a2rbdtqb5g3n5 << In case you didnt get it ;)
<agateau> shadeslayer_: /me checks mail
<shadeslayer_> i dont think i mailed it seprately.... sent out the link via IRC only
<agateau> shadeslayer_: that would be the reason then,
<agateau> shadeslayer_: did my checkbox duty :)
<shadeslayer_> hehe :D
<apachelogger> hmm
<apachelogger> Riddell: make doesnt like me today :(
<shadeslayer_> oh whee : http://twitter.com/ubuntustatus/status/16332999727
<shadeslayer_> well latest updates say everything is fine tho :P
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: apply for : http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_UTA/ : :P
 * shadeslayer_ goes and works on qipmsg 
<shadeslayer_> kubotu: order pringles for everyone
 * kubotu is going to his secret storehouse to get pringles for everyone - might take some time.
 * kubotu is back and slides pringles down the bar to everyone
<apachelogger> Extraordinary organizational and leadership skill, with a passion for attention to detail.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: cant
<apachelogger> detail--
<apachelogger> :P
<shadeslayer_> hehe :)
<apachelogger> oh oh
 * apachelogger should go showery
<shadeslayer_> stupid new kernel... keeps toggling bluetooth radio.. mouse freezes... grumble grumble.... 
<shadeslayer_> brb...
 * JontheEchidna thinks that HCI is all details :P
<apachelogger> HCI++
 * apachelogger is a bit unhappy about the amount of debug from make
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> apachelogger->shower();
 * shadeslayer_ didnt know apachelogger was a pointer....
<shadeslayer_> i thought you was a object :P
<Quintasan> **apachelogger
<Quintasan> he is a pointer to a pointer
<shadeslayer_> hehe ...
<shadeslayer_> well technically speaking, apachelogger is a Nick which is a pointer to Harald Sitter which is again a pointer to the actual person :P
<shadeslayer_> so Quintasan++ :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> first of all
<apachelogger> ++Quintasan :P
<apachelogger> second
<apachelogger> why would the nick point to my real name?
 * shadeslayer_ has no idea which year he should specify in copyright :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: 
<Quintasan> [17:33] [Whois] apachelogger jest ~harald@kde/developer/sitter (Harald Sitter)
<Quintasan> :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: copyright for what?
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer_> hahaha :D
<apachelogger> if I change my irc name?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: the debian/copyright file
<ScottK> Riddell, JontheEchidna, apachelogger, Tonio_, anyone else messing with kubuntu-meta: The current process I came up with to build kubuntu-mobile from Universe is quite fugly, but documented, so please notice the new README and ping me for questions.  I do hope to improve this.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: then you lose ur developer rights
<Quintasan> :P
<ScottK> Tonio_: Hello.  Didn't see you for a while.
<apachelogger> if anything then apachelogger is a pointer to a struct that represents my IRC identity which then holds a pointer or instance of me
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: im packaging some new packages ( qipmsg in this case )
<apachelogger> ScottK: roger
<shadeslayer_> s/packages/tarballs
<ScottK> Tonio_: kdesudo is FTBFS due to a new docbook dtd in KDE.  Could you have a look at that (see the armel FTBFS in maverick for details)?
<shadeslayer_> Sput: around?
<Tonio_> ScottK, yup I'll have a look toonight probably
<ScottK> Tonio_: Thanks.
<apachelogger> aahh
<apachelogger> omg
 * apachelogger cant write no makefiles no more
 * apachelogger shall write proper debian/rules again
<apachelogger> this dh7 stuff is making one forget all the important things
<nixternal> hey, how is KDE with NVIDIA? my new lappy has an nvidia card and I am way to use to Intel
<Timo_> nvidia is best performance
<Riddell> can't say I've had the privilage to try
<jjesse> nixternal you have a new lappy?
<nixternal> getting it tomorrow from zareason
<jjesse> nice
<nixternal> was hoping they would deliver it today, but it looks via tracking tomorrow
<nixternal> i can get back into the swing of things and get back to contributing again :)
 * shadeslayer_ has nvidia
<nixternal> Timo_: is that using proprietary driver or the free version?
<shadeslayer_> nixternal: its blazing fast with nvidia drivers
<Timo_> yes
<Timo_> 195.36
<jjesse> did you whore yourself out to get it :)
<nixternal> yeah
<nixternal> haha
<jjesse> nice
<jjesse> where you cheap?
<shadeslayer_> nixternal: the nouveau ones are sluggish :)
<nixternal> always cheap
<nixternal> it is just a simple dual core, 4gb of ram, and a 160gb drive...nothing fancy but perfect for what i need
<nixternal> should be faster than my previous laptop that died
<Timo_> kde 4.3.5 working perfectly my nvidia geforce 9300
<nixternal> one thing i have learned about netbooks though in the past couple of weeks...oh boy they suck for anything other than browsing the web or playing a game, and they almost suck at that too
<nixternal> this has an nvidia 8200 gpu...sounds old when compared to a 9300
<nixternal> should be powerful enough to run vista right? :p
<jjesse> hahah
<jjesse> totally
<Timo_> vista -> cheeze?
<nixternal> well I want to be cool like jjesse. he writes documentation for kubuntu and kde with vista...that's hardcore!
<jjesse> nixternal actually w/ windows 7 now :)
<jjesse> bzr + ssh on windows 7 to commit for the win :)
<nixternal> bzr for windows? *cringe*
<jjesse> well running bzr on my windows 7 box
<Timo_> wyf?
<jjesse> and then use pagent for ssh key management
<Timo_> wtf?
<jjesse> or ssh to ubuntu netbook to write the docs in nano  :)
<nixternal> nano? oh wow, your geek cred is dropping tremendously
<Timo_> nano in windows?
<nixternal> nano anywhere, though I am using vim now, so i feel my geek cred has dropped as well :p
 * nixternal strives to switch back to emacs again one of these days
<Timo_> i'm using kate, is the best for programming
<Timo_> and mc for ssh
<jjesse> i have no geek cred :)
<nixternal> i used to love kate in the 3.x days. haven't really used it much since then...for some odd reason, i do more work in a terminal than anywhere else
<Timo_> kate is the best and faster
<Timo_> than cmd programs
<Quintasan> hell no
<Quintasan> ++vim
<nixternal> yeah, i am using vim now. so many lovely plugins, but I still miss emacs, even though I have totally forgotten how to use it like I once did
<txwikinger> why would kded4 have almost 10000 defunct child processes?
<JontheEchidna> I'm trying to think of a better name for fetchChangelogOrScreenshot(const QUrl &url);
<JontheEchidna> any thoughts?
<nixternal> getLogOrShot(const QUrl &url);
<nixternal> getSomeDamnGoodInfo(const QUrl &url);
<JontheEchidna> :D
<JontheEchidna> QString fetchPackageData(const QUrl &url);
<nixternal> shitsCrashingFindOutWhy(const QUrl &url);
<JontheEchidna> ^Will have to use that in Dr. Konqi
<JontheEchidna> hrm, actually, my function should return a local qurl that I can pass on to QFile
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: poke
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: please confirm your meet timings @ http://www.doodle.com/7b2a2rbdtqb5g3n5
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: lol... max participants if meeting is in half an hour :P
 * shadeslayer_ thinks that wont be possible :P
<neversfelde> shadeslayer_: are you able to delete an entry in this survey?
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: 2 entries ?
<shadeslayer_> yes
<shadeslayer_> which one?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer_: the first Christian Mangold, who has time tomorrow :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: I remembered I need to go out in < an hour so that's not possible for me
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: ah ok :)
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: sure
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: done
<neversfelde> thanks
<neversfelde> thought that this is for 21 - 23 of July
<shadeslayer_> hehe...
<shadeslayer_> im thinking of adding more days to the poll tho...
<Riddell> you don't need everyone
<Riddell> one reason we have a large council is so it's easy to get quorum (3)
<shadeslayer_> hmm ok :)
<shadeslayer_> whoa... loads of new uploads
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: thanks for libyahoo :)
<nixternal> be back later all...t minus 24 hours until new puter!
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: when I'm on archive duty, things happen :)
<shadeslayer_> :D
<shadeslayer_> we might have to update qtcreator too... it isnt picking up installed examples and im working on it 
<Riddell> lex79: where can I get the digikam tar?
<Riddell> ooh http://qa.debian.org/watch/sf.php/digikam/digikam-1.3.0.tar.bz2
<Riddell> nifty
<Riddell> uploaded, thanks lex79 
 * shadeslayer_ thinks
<shadeslayer_> qt4-demos seems broken... :(
<shadeslayer_> qtcreator is trying to search demos in demosPath + "/qtdemo/xml/examples.xml" , where demosPath == /usr/lib/qt4/examples , but that file doest exsist
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: pokey
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: http://shadeslayer.pastebin.com/78FNqyc8 
 * shadeslayer_ thinks we will have to patch qtcreator
<shadeslayer_> but first to find the darn XML file :P
<Quintasan> fck yea, sense ui on mah milestone!
<shadeslayer_> 0_o
 * shadeslayer_ wants a android phone too
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: is milestone >> droid ?
<Quintasan> nope
<Quintasan> milestone is Droid with locked bootloader
<Quintasan> meaning no custom roms
<shadeslayer_> haha...
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: are custom roms better ? 
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: btw do you have qtcreator installed?
<Quintasan> yes
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: ^
<Quintasan> I do have qt creator installed
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: and what about qt4-demos ?
<shadeslayer_> Blizzz: hey :)
<Blizzz> shadeslayer_: ho! ;)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: installed too
<Quintasan> Blizzz: \o
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: and when you start qtcreator,does it pick up installed examples?
 * shadeslayer_ just completed learning signals and slots
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: Examples are not installed
<Quintasan> is what Qt Creator says
<shadeslayer_> :(
<Blizzz> Quintasan: hi 
<shadeslayer_> its searching for a xml file for the demos,but cant find it :|
<shadeslayer_> neither does the package have it :P
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: oh i forgot to upload the fixed kdegames for lucid :P
<shadeslayer_> bhargav: \o
<bhargav> shadeslayer_: hey :)
<JontheEchidna> needs a bit of work... http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopug7962-jpg.jpg
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: is this going to land in maverick? and what is this? kpk?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: probably no, and Muon
<shadeslayer> oh.. Muon Package manager?
<sgh> Hi.... where has sun-java6 gone in maverick. Is it intentionally missing ?
<JontheEchidna> sgh: Checked the partner repos? (May have to use the lucid ones until maverick is released)
<shadeslayer> sgh: seems so 
<sgh> JontheEchidna: shadeslayer ok.... can I do anything to speed up help the process? I don't know the procedure around the partners repo.
<JontheEchidna> They usually don't have one for release+1 until near the release
<shadeslayer> sgh: ^^
<JontheEchidna> Probably some corporate junk or somesuch
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> sgh: use open jdk
<sgh> shadeslayer: yaach .... but it has this realy nasty bug that keeps me and many other to use it for web banking.
<shadeslayer> sgh: hmm.. well you can always download the ones from lucid and install those
<sgh> shadeslayer: thanks ..... will do that then.
<shadeslayer> sgh: you might have to force dpkg to install them,and they might not always run :)
<JontheEchidna> that's a bit better :) http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopxa7962-jpg.jpg
<sgh> shadeslayer: I cross my fingers for binary compatabillity.
<shadeslayer> sgh: :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw will this be the next default package manager for KDE? or are you doing this for Kubuntu ?
<JontheEchidna> For Debian-based systems
<JontheEchidna> I should really blog about it, but I always think its not ready...
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: 'looks' ready to me :P
 * JontheEchidna giggles
<JontheEchidna> "Details" and "Installed Files" are the only tabs working atm
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: so just show those screenshots :P
<shadeslayer> no need to show all of the tabs working :P
<shadeslayer> and at then end say WIP on the package manager xD
<jjesse> or pleaze help so this gets into kubuntu :)
<sgh> shadeslayer: btw. this is the bug on openjdk https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/527139
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527139 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) "IcedTea does not work with Piraeus Online Banking (Ukraine)" [Medium,Triaged]
 * shadeslayer checks
<shadeslayer> shows missing plugin here :P
<JontheEchidna> gotta fix that: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopor7962-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> (and perhaps give it a nicer error message)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: if the screenshot doesnt exsist,you could try a ping to the address and then if it doesnt respond,gray out the Get Screenshot button....
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: uploading fixed kdegames to backport ppa
<shadeslayer> +beta 
<Quintasan> awesome
<apachelogger> ......
<apachelogger> *fluff*
<apachelogger> ifeq ($(shell grep -qs '^Purpose: PRIMARY' /CurrentlyBuilding && echo 0),0) \o/
<Blizzz> at least no brummmmmmm-sounds, apachelogger
<apachelogger> oink oink
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/1888702
<apachelogger> most notibly line 35-37 & 56-58 for super modern build system, 105 & 146 for not so modern dh7 build system, 152 & 162 for stinky old cdbs
<apachelogger> only if  grep -qs '^Purpose: PRIMARY' /CurrentlyBuilding exists with 0 (which it will only do if the file exists and a line Purpse: PRIMARY is available) the whole l10n stuff gets exectued
<apachelogger> otherwise we ship un-altered upstream stuff
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: wind quickly looking over http://pastebin.ca/1888706
<apachelogger> s/wind/mind
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: this prevents .desktop pollution for universe packages?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> for PPA and anything that is not archive
<JontheEchidna> ah, kk
 * apachelogger is not yet sure how to prevent universe from getting poluted
<lex79> echo "brummm" 
<JontheEchidna> shell scripting was never my strong point, but it looks sane
<lex79> lol
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> debugging--
<JontheEchidna> :g:
<lex79> :)
<apachelogger> http://pastebin.ca/1888708
<apachelogger> less crazy
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: supposedly one could use the same appraoch for universe seperation, if I get this python scripty here correctly then it ought to launch sbuild on the buildd with the target component
<JontheEchidna> It would be nice if all translations mucking could be prevented for universe
<JontheEchidna> New idea: Fail silently and disable the screenshot: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopxt7962-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> Maybe I could put an error message in the statusbar sort've like dolphin does later
<lex79> sometimes we had uploaded the packages from ppa to archive, but I don't remember if we only copied or we also build...this can make a difference?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> or maybe not
<apachelogger> oh it is
<apachelogger> sweetneess
<apachelogger> http://pastebin.ca/1888716
<apachelogger> I guess component: is either, main restricted or universe
<apachelogger> I'll upload for now using what I have, should there be problems it is easier to trace
<apachelogger> if everything works out we can add main OR restricted as additional condition
<apachelogger> !info qtgain lucid-backports
<ubottu> Package qtgain does not exist in lucid-backports
<apachelogger> :(
<JontheEchidna> \o/ http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopvg7962-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> libqapt bug makes it only work for packages in main... will have to fix that
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> bugs++
<apachelogger> ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the frame around the left hand filter box already makes it look a lot less crappy really
<JontheEchidna> ~karma
<kubotu> karma for JontheEchidna: 19
<JontheEchidna> ~karma bugs
<kubotu> bugs has neutral karma
<apachelogger> poor bugs :(
<shadeslayer_> should i mark bug 503622 as invalid or fix released?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503622 in k3b (Ubuntu) "k3b causes complete system freeze on startup" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503622
<JontheEchidna> Fixed I guess, since there was an upgrade between not working -> working
<JontheEchidna> doesn't matter all to much though
<shadeslayer_> :P
<JontheEchidna> Hrm, KDE Desktop Environment is somewhat tautological
 * JontheEchidna wonders how to say that in regards to a package group in the New World Branding Order
<JontheEchidna> blah, for such a high speed network the connection sure is flakey
<dantti> JontheEchidna: hey, I'm going home now, but we need to share that change log code :P i could not rewrite the python-apt regex yet to get that data
<JontheEchidna> dantti: coincidentally I'm going too
<JontheEchidna> dantti: It's in libqapt/src/package.cpp
<dantti> :P cya then...
<JontheEchidna> (If I'm not home soon)
<shadeslayer_> seems bug 515138 and bug 597393 are dupes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515138 in kdelibs "kded4 (lucid, amd64) defunct on latop" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 597393 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "kded4 creates dangling zombie children" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597393
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: do you think i should read after "Building the example" in http://doc.trolltech.com/4.7-snapshot/signalsandslots.html
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: huh?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: the part after Building the Example in the above link
<shadeslayer_> the Meta object information and stuff...
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> interesting things that is
<apachelogger> meta objects are very important at times :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> nothing terribly interesting in those sections
<apachelogger> the parts about singals and slots individually might be worth reading
<apachelogger> but the other stuff is not terribly interesting
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: ok :)
<neversfelde> shadeslayer_: I guess no Meeting today or tomorrow?
<neversfelde> btw was it announced on the list
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: hmm
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: which list?
<neversfelde> the poll I mean
<neversfelde> kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer_> uh.. i didnt get any mail about that :)
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: and probably no meeting today or tomorrow :)
<neversfelde> k
<neversfelde> shadeslayer_: I think it would be great, if polls for meeting times and meetings would be announced somewhere ;)
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: hmm.. /topic ?
<shadeslayer_> :P
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: do we need to announce this on the list as well?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer_: not everyone is here regurlarly and not everyone reads the topic
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: should i announce it? or will you do it?
<neversfelde> so I think it is really necessary to announce it on the list as well
<neversfelde> shadeslayer_: I think we need another poll first, if there's no meeting today or tomorrow?
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: theres a option open on the 28th as well
<shadeslayer_> and i can extend the dates as well...
<neversfelde> shadeslayer_: how can I change my vote?
<neversfelde> I am not registered atm on doodle
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: theres a link at the bottom of the poll i think
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: edit a entry :)
<neversfelde> shadeslayer_: where is the option for th 28th?
<neversfelde> ah found it
<neversfelde> sorry
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: theres a scrollbar at the bottom :P
<neversfelde> yeah, my browser window did not show it
<shadeslayer_> hehe... btw didnt you know about the other dates? :)
<shadeslayer_> or were you free only today and tommorow :P
<neversfelde> shadeslayer_: no, I did not know
<shadeslayer_> :D
<neversfelde> it looked like there were only yesterday, today or tomorrow
<neversfelde> but I changed it now :)
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: :0
<shadeslayer_> i mean :)
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: so should i announce it on the list as well?
<neversfelde> a good idea I think
<shadeslayer_> ok.. ill do it :)
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: mail sent :)
<neversfelde> :)
<shadeslayer_> anyone heard of screencasts.ubuntu.com ?
<shadeslayer_> its pretty awesome :)
<neversfelde> shadeslayer_: isn't there another member application, I remember that I read the wiki page of ofirk?
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: yes,but he hasnt asked on launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members
<shadeslayer_> you have to join that team as well
<shadeslayer_> one of the requirements,also the application is very old... so i was not sure
<neversfelde> yes, I thin I talked to him about kubunut.org a few weeks agon, so he's present
<neversfelde> s/agon/ago
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: also he hasnt added himself to the agenda on the wiki,so the next time he comes in,can you poke him about this?
<shadeslayer_> he never seems to be around when im in :P
<neversfelde> sure
<neversfelde> I will talk to him, if I see him here
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: oh and one more thing,can you also ask him to update the site with the latest KDE themes? the new default wallpaper and stuff
<shadeslayer_> ( staging.kubuntu.org )
<neversfelde> shadeslayer_: the site?
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: yes
<shadeslayer_> the new one 
<neversfelde> k
<Riddell> apachelogger: your makefile foo is truely elite
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: w00t ... kopete built on main servers ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-23
<shadeslayer_> btw does konqueror ship apturl support by default or did we patch that part in?
<ScottK> We patch it in
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: which patch is that?
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: im working on getting that feature in rekonq ;)
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: No idea.  It'll be in kdebase.  I just know it's a distro specific feature.
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: hmm.. well i checked kdebase,couldnt find it there
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase/ubuntu/files/head:/debian/patches/
<ScottK> Maybe kde4libs then.
<shadeslayer_> nope
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> I'd guess workspace or runtime next then.
<shadeslayer_> i think workspace.. but im checking it out
<shadeslayer_> uh.. nope
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: any idea who would know?
<ScottK> Nope.
<ScottK> I'd guess Riddell or apachelogger, but no idea.
<shadeslayer_> lex79: any idea where the patch for apturl support in konqueror resides ?
<lex79> I never seen a patch for that in ours KDE packages
<lex79> you should maybe looking at apturl-kde code
<shadeslayer_> lex79: nothing there apart from some code...
 * shadeslayer_ thinks patch would be in kdebase
<shadeslayer_> well if someone can point me to the patch,ill be really gratefull :)
<shadeslayer_> going to sleep for now :)
<JontheEchidna> apturl is an external application that registers support for the apt:/ protocol
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer_, ScottK: ^
<JontheEchidna> so when you visit a apt:/ link, KDE's existing magic looks for the app registered for the protocol, no patching required
<ScottK> Oh.  Even better.
<shtylman> bleh... kde 4.5 feels sluggish on my nvidia card
<ScottK> If you use the whole machine and not just the video card, it'll probably go faster.
<shtylman> funny ScottK
<ScottK> ;-)
<shtylman> why in the hell does kopete add "user is typing a message" to the notifications
<shtylman> what the hell
<shtylman> these notifications are getting crazy
<shtylman> and useless
<maco> hahahaha
<lex79> :D
<shtylman> seriously
<shtylman> what the hell
<shtylman> I can't even find where to turn this off
<shtylman> who thought this would be a good idea?
<shtylman> I want to know
<lex79> next step will be "you are moving the mouse"
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> seriously...
<ScottK> I recently started using kopete again after a long break from doing any IM at all and I agree about the notifications.
<lex79> maybe kopete has a settings notification somewhere...I don't use it
<ScottK> Not that I found.
<lex79> settings -> configure notifications ?
<shtylman> lex79: yea
<shtylman> I basically disabled all the "show notification" ones
<lex79> ;)
<shtylman> it is retarded
<shtylman> we need to disable some of those by default
<lex79> yes we should
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/3274/
<apachelogger> ScottK: IMHO this should be taken up with upstream, there is no rationale I can think of that would justify having such notifications on by default
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://imagebin.ca/view/kPjcIpeY.html <-- those are statistics on my knowledge management assignments, clearly I must be knowledge management overlord after 32 pages of that ;)
<apachelogger> that is pure text, no empty lines ;)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: :P clearly
<apachelogger> in my last assignment I even open sourced the showcase company's product ;)
<Nightrose> lol
<Nightrose> cool
<apachelogger> "We are planning to boldly go where few have gone before. We are going to release the core components and a slimmed down version of our groupware as open source software and continue development on the published parts as an open source project."
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/Lets-Deep-Six-Facebook-and-Do-Open-Source-Social-Networking-Instead---Pro-Evan-Prodromou-70256.html
<nigelb> apachelogger: interesting
<Riddell> who's Ernesto Ruge and do I want to be his friend?
<nigelb> heh
<Riddell> or indeed Robert Frießleben
<shadeslayer_> JontheEchidna: ok well with rekonq it doesnt happen
<shadeslayer_> JontheEchidna: so i think ill have to hard code that into rekonq :P
<shadeslayer_> they have a different URL bar for stuff... when i type apt://rekonq,it googles that part
<apachelogger> Riddell: latter is one of the german kubuntu dudes, not sure about the former, though I seem to remember its name ^^
 * shadeslayer_ didnt know Riddell was on facebook
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: their code is broken, ought to be fixed :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: localhost:80 will not work either
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: hehe... im onto the apturl stuff tho :P
<shadeslayer_> adjam gave me a few pointers last night
<apachelogger> that is the wrong POV
<apachelogger> in KDE you implement once and use it a lot
<apachelogger> if you implement the url bar properly once you get free access to all protocols supported by KDE
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: which port is CUPS on?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> 600 something I think
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: btw whats on port 80?
<apachelogger> 638 is the web interface at least
<apachelogger> 80 == http
<apachelogger> you can use any port and rekonq will fail for that matter
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: too late. I just did my bi-monthly facebook login, you'll have to wait until I get enough friend requests to be annoyed enough to log in and accept some :)
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: nope,cups is on 631,seems to work :)
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: lol.... same here...
<shadeslayer_> hardly visit fb :p
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: if you just enter localhost:631?
<shadeslayer_> yep
<apachelogger> that is odd
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: git clone here
<apachelogger> oh maybe they worked around further to support that usecase
 * nigelb added Riddell :)
<shadeslayer_> tho port 80 does not work
<apachelogger> only 30000000 work arounds to go to reach feature equality with konqueror \o/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: supposedly because you have no webserver running ;)
<shadeslayer_> yeah :P
<apachelogger> if it cant find anything it will google I think
<shadeslayer_> nope...
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: it shows a sor of 404 page
<shadeslayer_> *sort
<apachelogger> well, my ISP takes me to the lands of avalon if it cant resolve a name so I dont know
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: mind getting a snapshotty of the page?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: http://imagebin.ca/view/Evfjqk.html
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: also, if that is the case then localhost:$PORT is still broken, since it behaes differently :P
<shadeslayer_> hehe
<apachelogger> well *shrug*
<shadeslayer_> i dont have a webserver running,but cups is running fine,so i guess thats why i cant connect to 80
 * apachelogger does not get to such an error ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: yep
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: which version?
<apachelogger> it is ISP related
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: so we dont patch in support for apturl.... hmm
<apachelogger> a) if at all this ought to be done upstream
<apachelogger> b) it should be done properly and not hardcoded
<shadeslayer_> hmm
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: btw by hard coding i meant adding another test case to the url bar ;)
<apachelogger> I know
<Riddell> June 23rd: Tag + release RC 1   a bit of zero day ninja power needed today I fear
<shadeslayer_> :)
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: tar balls up?
<shadeslayer_> dont think so...
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the status of Google Gadget Plasma Support  ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets
<apachelogger> Riddell: one ought to remember updating that via lp:~kubuntu-members/plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets/ubuntu/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: ^ that probably ought to be added to the ninja wiki page
 * apachelogger goes back to preperation for knowledge management exam
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: sure will do
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: the packaging status page right?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: yes
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> debfx: slashdot says vlc 1.1 is out, are you planning to package it along with phonon-vlc?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: apachelogger done
<Riddell> you rock shadeslayer_ 
<shadeslayer_> :)
<Riddell> hmm, plasma-mobile doesn't start because of debian/patches/Install_libplasma_bindings_to_plugins_dir.diff
<Riddell> that library isn't a plugin
<Riddell> alas, no rbelem to poke
<JontheEchidna> omg omg
<JontheEchidna> http://scifiwire.com/2010/06/nasa-discovers-crack-in-t.php
 * JontheEchidna runs around in circles
<apachelogger> T
<apachelogger> t
<apachelogger> cant see no crack
<apachelogger> wow, flash pugins jumping at me \o/
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> omg!!!!!!
<apachelogger> the end of the universe is near
<apachelogger> omg!!!!!
<apachelogger> ...and the doctor is locked away...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can we please meet friday at stonehenge?
<ulysses> :D
 * apachelogger would rather not disappear before getting an official A on his knowledge management course :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<ulysses> a legion of romans defends stonehenge:P
<apachelogger> I intent to free the doctor!
<apachelogger> ulysses: surely they rotted away by now
<ulysses> unless they were robots
<ulysses> I really thought Rory is alive:(
<al> $ grep ^Committed_AS: /proc/meminfo 
<al> Committed_AS:    4885488 kB
<al> is that a common value for a kubuntu workstation?
<apachelogger> wha wha wha?
<apachelogger> robots?
<apachelogger> clearly you need to rewatch and notice that they are plastic :P
<apachelogger> so they are rotten away or recycled by the brits 
<ulysses> ah, the Nestene-s…
<ulysses> does plastic recycled over ~2000 years?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> maybe we should bring a flame thrower, just to be sure
<apachelogger> melt them away
<apachelogger> muhaaha
<ulysses> :D
<ulysses> what about the daleks? we need a Delta-wave against them
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> do you see any gigantic battle ships flying around?
<apachelogger> why would anyone be guarding that thing
<ulysses> not yet
<apachelogger> of course it is a possiblity that opening the pandorica would cause a distress signal to be sent *shrug*
<apachelogger> flame throwers will not be of much use then
<apachelogger> also supposedly it would be difficult for JontheEchidna to sneak one of those through customs anyway
<ulysses> we need to call River, she is still alive maybe
<JontheEchidna> Doctor is prolly gonna rewrite time in the finale
<JontheEchidna> now that things can change
<apachelogger> it is going to be epic, thats for sure
<ulysses> oh, I forgot that he said, „Time can be rewritten.”
<apachelogger> also rory cannot stay dead ^^
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<apachelogger> anyhow, one of the most weird things ....
<apachelogger> I seem to think that River is actually a doctor in our time
<apachelogger> maybe she got stuck here *shrug8
<ulysses> She could be a Time Lady?
<Riddell> who cares about Rory, he shot Amy, she's far more important not to be dead
<ScottK> Riddell: The plasma-mobile thing is no doubt my fault.  If you have a moment to look at it, please drop the patch, rebuild and then look at Lintian's complaints.  Clearly my suggestion wasn't the right one.
<apachelogger> ulysses: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/02/Alex_Kingston_as_Elizabeth_Corday.jpg
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think the doctor thinks that amy thinks that rory should not be dead either :P
<Riddell> anyone know how to find the screen resolution without X?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: bug 325370 doesnt need to be tracked in launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325370 in k3b (Ubuntu) "please change default k3b success and error sound notifications" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325370
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidBugTriagePolicy
<Riddell> I conclude that startkde is probably the best place to decide whether to start plasma desktop or netbook
<Riddell> cor, plasma-netbook a bit trippy these days if it's set to the wrong window
<Riddell> apachelogger: how come dpkg -L apturl-kde doesn't include any kioslave stuff?
<apachelogger> Riddell: because it is no slave ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: the appropriate protocol file however is in apturl-common
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> how does this look for starting plasma-netbook in startkde?
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/U9C3fYTD
<Riddell> shtylman: ^^
<txwikinger> For which package do I submit a bug concerning the KDE taskbar?
<shtylman> Riddell: what if the user has changed it themselves?
<txwikinger> and/or the automatic startup of apps after re-login
<Riddell> shtylman: hang on
<Riddell> rdieter: that qt assitant tar has been updated to add the things kevin kofler pointed out were missing
<rdieter> Riddell: thanks, we'll see if it actually works now. :)
<Riddell> shtylman: line 4 ought to take care of that http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/KHUr5Y0S
<Riddell> fabo: any plans to package that qt assitant tar?
<fabo> Riddell: yes, it is
<txwikinger> Riddell: shouldn't there be some way to be able to configure it?
<shtylman> Riddell: isn't it better to change the rc file? than to muck around with the kdedirs?
<shtylman> bbl... migrating to work
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: got it,so should i close the bug? what do i write? :P
<Riddell> txwikinger: there is a way to configure it
<txwikinger> cool
<Riddell> a whole kcontrol module is dedicated to it
<Riddell> ScottK: kubuntu-meta README.Kubuntu.update sounds fiddly, can it not be scripted?
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm sure it can.  I talked to cjwatson and I'm going to write him an email and explain what we're trying to do and ask for suggestions.
<ScottK> Most of the best ways I see to change it inolve germinate changes.
<ScottK> So consider that just a work around.
<Riddell> plasma-netbook added to the desktop seed
<Riddell> kdebase-workspace uploaded with startkde modified to load correct plasma workspace at startup
<Riddell> kubuntu-netbook-default-settings no longer sets KDEDIRS, now done in startkde
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: btw ill have to implement apturl with kioslaves in rekonq?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: no, apturl is already implemented with ioslaves
<shadeslayer_> oh and should i close the poll ? http://www.doodle.com/7b2a2rbdtqb5g3n5
<Riddell> rekonq just needs to be fixed so that when it's pointed at an ioslave it uses it
<shadeslayer_> hmm
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: yes let's do Monday at 18:30
<shadeslayer_> ok
<Riddell> please announce on kubuntu-devel mailing list
<shadeslayer_> sure thing
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: Rohan Garg has chosen: Monday, June 28, 2010 5:30 PM
<shadeslayer_> apparently theres no 6:30 PM UTC there 0_o
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: did you talk to ofir ?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: done :)
* shadeslayer_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are amazing <3 | Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Wed 7th July 18:00UTC | Kubuntu Meeting :  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<ScottK> alf__: When you're doing builds of big packages like qt4-qws in asac's armel PPA, would you please consider setting the archictecture fields for the arch any binaries to the specific ones you care about (I'm guessing i386 amd64 armel) so that these builds don't take up buildd time on our slow architectures?
<alf__> ScottK: Do you mean in the debian/control file?
<ScottK> alf__: Yes.  Where is saya Architectecture: any, change it to Architecture: i386 amd64 armel.
<ScottK> saya/says.
<ScottK> That will reduce the impact your test builds have on the official archive.
 * ScottK is, of course, guessing you don't care about powerpc and ia64 (no one cares about sparc anymore, no guess there)
<JontheEchidna> Muon screenshot d'jour: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktophd1494-jpg.jpg
<alf__> ScottK: Ok, I'll keep that in mind, thanks (although I don't have access to asac's PPA)
<ScottK> alf__: OK.  There was a recent qt4-qws upload there that had your name on it.
<JontheEchidna> (new statusbar stuff ^.^)
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: great:)
<alf__> alf__: I guessed asac just copied it from my own PPA, I 'll talk to him :)
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: btw, are the strings easy to translate? Any strings that could benefit from added context?
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: yes, the context is very helpful (unlike some other KDE stuff:P)
<alf__> ScottK: I guessed asac just copied it from my own PPA, I 'll talk to him :)
<asac> ScottK: you dont like me spinning qt4-qws in a ppa ;)?
<ScottK> asac: Not at all.  I think it's great, it just that your PPA hits all the architectures and so it has a big impact on the slower architectures like powerpc and ia64.
<ScottK> Since (I assume) you don't care about those archs, I was just suggesting don't build for them since they are slow enough already.
<asac> ScottK: ah. well. those are always behind. and we dont have a way to restrict ppas to just one architecture atm (but we are working on that) ... and i tried to be sensible as i didnt go for the trial and error approach :) ... we tested if the build fiinishes before that
<ScottK> asac: If you change the Architecture field from "any" to "i386 amd64 armel" then Soyuz will do the right thing.
<asac> ScottK: i know but its not worth the effort ;)
<ScottK> OK.  Didn't seem to me like editing debian/control was a lot of effort.
<asac> the unsupported ports are really behind anyway. one more or less doesnt matter that much ;) (at least thats my point)
<asac> ScottK: i did that for chromium when i needed to do a couple of trial/error builds
<ScottK> In general, I agree, but qt4-qws is a really long build.
<asac> here i didnt consider it worth the effort
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> It was just a suggestion.
<asac> ... i just think we have different barriers where we start thinking about it ;)
<asac> thanks
<asac> just wanted to check if you were directly blocked because of those builds
<asac> those builds == that build ;)
<debfx> Riddell: Debian started packaging vlc 1.1 in git so I'm waiting until it's uploaded
<debfx> do you know if a new version of vlc phonon backend is going to be released sometime soon?
<bulldog98> neversfelde: uploaded that plasmoid to revu
<shadeslayer> Riddell: poke :)
<shadeslayer> well a poke to anyone who can help me with debian/watch
<shadeslayer> do i need opts=dversionmangle=s/\+ds// \ in a watch file?
<shadeslayer> if im not repacking the stuff
<shadeslayer> btw you might want to look at http://shadeslayer.pastebin.com/q5us0Ci4
<apachelogger> oh dear
 * bulldog98 pokes someone: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8331
<apachelogger> obeying 80 char linebreaks AND using tabs at the same time, I might just have met the single most horrible source code ever
 * apachelogger should award a price for that
<apachelogger> bulldog98: Maintainer: buntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<bulldog98> apachelogger: Kubuntu Developers?
<apachelogger> read that line carefully
<ScottK> bulldog98: Ubuntu.
<apachelogger> me and lintian are unhappy
<apachelogger> W: plasma-widget-babeleo: extended-description-line-too-long
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I saw that tippo, but I wasn’t sure if kubuntu would be right
<apachelogger> bulldog98: debian/rules is no sample anymore is it?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I’ll  fix that
<apachelogger> bulldog98: backaging should be licesensed GPL2+ to be in line with upstream
<apachelogger> s/backaging/packaging
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> download url in copyright should not point to particular tarball but a location where one can obtain the (latest) tarball
<apachelogger> otherwise one must update it for every update
<apachelogger> the url for the homepage field in control should be percent-encoded
<apachelogger> Description: A fast translator and web query plasmoid for KDE SC
<apachelogger> I would rephrase that to not mention KDE SC and avoid the term plasmoid, since a suer will most likely not encounter either of those terms in his system thus not be able to put it into context
<apachelogger> bug #597029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 597029 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] babeleo an plasmoid for translation" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597029
<ScottK> IIRC widget would be the preferred term.
<apachelogger> otherwise it seems to be fine
<bulldog98> apachelogger: how do I add an URL for the latest package on kde-look
<apachelogger> oi
<apachelogger> or mabye not
<apachelogger> bulldog98: just use the regular url you would use for homage (also percent-encoded for course)
<apachelogger> ALSO
<apachelogger> that icon....
<apachelogger> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.linkmatrix.de/icon/128/0128-coelho-babelfish.png&imgrefurl=http://www.linkmatrix.de/icon_128&usg=__0eyMoyIp7iyEyJtClNgxsjbN20M=&h=128&w=128&sz=15&hl=de&start=50&tbnid=_DD3G7qET1D__M:&tbnh=91&tbnw=91&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dbabelfish%26start%3D40%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1
<apachelogger> clearly is not coming from upstream, meaning someone else holds copyright, meaning probably also a license
<apachelogger> neither is mentioned
<apachelogger> bad bad upstream not giving credit to artists
<apachelogger> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Crystal_Clear
<apachelogger> "Icons from the Crystal Clear icon set by Everaldo Coelho. – The icons are licensed under the GNU Lesser General Public License (LGPL)."
<dantti> can some python soul give me a hand with this http://pastebin.com/ucVCTi2s  it fails importing the module but update-manager-core is installed here...
<apachelogger> http://sommeroida.oebb.at/ sometimes I wonder if austria is so horrible by choice or accident -.-
<apachelogger> dantti: is it installing the files in appropriate directories?
<JontheEchidna> dantti: that script prints "true" for me
 * apachelogger is wondering how that many people gained copyright on so few code ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if i add something at the top of patches,its ignored right?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: at the top of patches? ignored by whom, what, when?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: by the patch system when building a package
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: quilt patch files should start with a description of patch. All lines
<shadeslayer> N:    before the start of the patch itself are considered part of the
<shadeslayer> N:    description. You can edit the description with quilt header -e when the
<shadeslayer> N:    patch is at the top of the stack
<shadeslayer> oops... i thought that would come in one line
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> ^^
<ScottK> dantti: What is "here"?
<ScottK> It imports fine for me on Maverick.
 * apachelogger thinks that dantti's update-manager-core installs the files to a dir unaccessible by dantti's default python
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you might want to consider http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<dantti> apachelogger: hmm it's probably that, I'm on a debian machine now..
<bulldog98> apachelogger: could be the copyright from 2000?
<apachelogger> well
<ScottK> dantti: Which release?
<apachelogger> dantti: dpkg -L update-manager-core
<dantti> ScottK: testing
<apachelogger> and python --version
<ScottK> dantti: Try it with python2.6, not python
<apachelogger> bulldog98: I dunno upstream should this be working out really
<apachelogger> bulldog98: also the other icons have probably also be derived by someone else than upstream
<dantti> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/rzsvCmDP
<dantti> Python 2.5.5
<apachelogger> bulldog98: so what upstream needs to do is properly attribute the creator of the images, mention that the images are LGPL (+version) and add a complete copy of that lgpl version
<ScottK> dantti: 2.5 is still default in testing, but 2.6 is default in Ubuntu.
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ok so we have to wait for some upstream reaction 
<apachelogger> ohm
<dantti> ScottK: what do I need to change here then? install py2.6?
<ScottK> (It's also default in Sid, but that's not directly relevant)
<apachelogger> ScottK, dantti: the package is bonkers
<apachelogger> MetaRelease.py(c) is not present
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I wrote him about that issue
<apachelogger> so either debian fiddled it in some other package or does not have it at all or something
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm.. ive seen the examples but how do i add that info? where do i add it to?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: top of the patch
<apachelogger> http://patches.ubuntu.com/q/qt4-x11/ that is one large patch Oo
<shadeslayer> omg
<dantti> http://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=contents&keywords=MetaRelease.py&mode=filename&suite=unstable&arch=any
<dantti> apachelogger: probably i need to grab the unstable then :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 247 MB patch
<shadeslayer> chromium now has kwallet support ;)
<apachelogger> dantti: it would appear so :P
<apachelogger> still the question is of course where the file did go to in testing ;)
<dantti> hehe, dam update-apt-xapian bloking my installation... :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do we have a full example with description and stuff anywhere?
<shadeslayer> in bzr maybe?
<shadeslayer> lex79: are new tarballs out?
<lex79> nope
<shadeslayer> ah ok :)
 * shadeslayer was receiving wiki updates
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we do not do dep3 (not yeat anyway, doubt we ever will, well, maybe for large patches)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://build.opensuse.org/package/view_file?file=desktop-translations.diff&package=kdelibs4&project=openSUSE:11.2
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm... ok
<lex79> usually I clean up the wiki and the ppa before the tag
<apachelogger> not exactly dep3 but general example
<shadeslayer> ill do it to make lintian happy :P
<apachelogger> lex79: you are brilliant! \o/
 * apachelogger hugs lex79 and while he is at it also everyone else :)
<lex79> :-*
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: since when does lintian complain about that slimy stuff? did some developer go mad again? :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :P
<dantti> apachelogger: really weird... but that file still doesn't exist...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://shadeslayer.pastebin.com/58uEUdLC
<txwikinger> ScottK: Did you feel the earthquake?
<apachelogger> dantti: maybe the debian is broken and the packages.debian.org did just not update its cache of brokenness yet
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: and you?
<shadeslayer> no...
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: no earthquake here...
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: sorry meant someone else :D
<ScottK> txwikinger: What earthquake?
<shadeslayer> :P
<txwikinger> shtylman:  Did you feel the earthquake?
<apachelogger> shtylman: by the way, as I said to ScottK earlier, that complain about typing notifications should be filed with upstream they only recently put that in (there is an appropriate reviewboard entry)
<txwikinger> ScottK: Apparently Ottawa and Toronto.. but I have seen something about Ohio and New York on twitter too
<ScottK> Maryland is pretty stable as such things go.
<ScottK> I'd be suprised if it got to here.
<txwikinger> ScottK: http://twitter.com/#search?q=%23earthquake
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> that reminds me on that great comic about tweitter and earthquakes ^^
<txwikinger> ScottK: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/reports-of-earthquake-in-ontario/article1614941/?cmpid=rss1
<apachelogger> http://xkcd.com/723/
<apachelogger> \o/
<shadeslayer> lol
<txwikinger> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/Maps/US10/42.52.-80.-70.php
<txwikinger> Is even already registered
<jjesse> felt in Grand Rapids
<jjesse> MI
<txwikinger> 5.5 Magnitute
<txwikinger> I guess that are the shockwaves for the G8/G20
<lex79> apachelogger: where opensuse keep their changes? I mean something like our bzr or fedora cvs
<apachelogger> in their build service ;)
<apachelogger> I do not think they have a version control (well not public anyway, I know suse used to have internal package repos, though supposedly those were replaced by the buildservice)
<lex79> uhm buildservice is a bit confusing...
<apachelogger> how so?
<lex79> nvm :)
 * apachelogger is feeling very darth vader like today
<lex79> lol
<dantti> is there some small ubuntu cd before lucid so I can finish and test this update-manager script to add support for that in aptcc?
<darthvader2point> dantti: small ubuntu cd?
<dantti> darthvader2point: yes like debian netinst
<shadeslayer> dantti: like the net iso?
<darthvader2point> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dantti> :D thanks
 * shadeslayer uploads to revu
 * darthvader2point should go back to knowledge management
<darthvader2point> oh my
<darthvader2point> I shall be so glad when exams are over -.-
<jjesse> darthvader2point working on ITIL stuff?
<darthvader2point> no, basically we are just playing buzzword bingo
<shadeslayer> darthvader2point: btw we decided on a meeting time/Date
<shadeslayer> see /topic
<darthvader2point> my claendar told me so
<shadeslayer> :)
 * shadeslayer hopes darthvader2point wont slaughter him with a laser saber
<shadeslayer> darthvader2point: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8334
<darthvader2point> it was like "OMG!!!! darthvader2point!!!! you haz things to attend to!!!!" and I was like "..." and my calendar went all intelectual on me and I still was like "..." and then I like opened the calendar and was all suprised
<darthvader2point> I shall probably dream about this tonight
<shadeslayer> haha :D
 * shadeslayer has to learn about kioslaves to get apturl support in rekonq
<shtylman> txwikinger: no..wait ... what?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: \p
<shadeslayer> uh.. \o :D
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: \o
<darthvader2point> holy frenchise partner
<txwikinger> shtylman: 5.5 earthquake north of Ottawa.. did you feel it?
<darthvader2point> shadeslayer: no wonder you get all patchy about patch headers if people tell you that running lintian with -v will output more _errors_
 * darthvader2point shakes head
<shtylman> txwikinger: nope
<darthvader2point> shadeslayer: apturl is no kioslave btw
<txwikinger> hmm... news reports seem to be overexcited :D
<darthvader2point> they always are
<darthvader2point> woosh
<darthvader2point> shadeslayer: ./src/.serve_socket.cpp.swp: Vim swap file, version 7.2
<darthvader2point> should not be there
<darthvader2point> ./src/translations/qipmsg_zh_CN.qm: data
<darthvader2point> should even less be there
<shadeslayer> uh
<ScottK> dantti: If you need that file for Debian, I think you are screwed.
<shadeslayer> point to self : never use vim again
<darthvader2point> is that coming from you?
<shadeslayer> darthvader2point: whats the other file?
<shadeslayer> yes
 * darthvader2point is wondering why it is not in any patch then
<dantti> ScottK: kkk :P well I just need to make that thing work so you can make a decision to switch to aptcc 
<darthvader2point> shadeslayer: the other file is a binary translation for qt
<darthvader2point> like a .mo to .po is a .qm to .ts
<shadeslayer> darthvader2point: ah ok.. so we do not need that file?
<darthvader2point> well
<darthvader2point> upstream shall strip it :P
<darthvader2point> no point in distrubting binary blob that only bloats the tarball
<shadeslayer> darthvader2point: ok.. anything else?
<darthvader2point> here I am sitting, and wondering why src/qipmsg-xdg-open seems to be a copy of xdg-open
<darthvader2point> oha
<darthvader2point> debian/copyright does not mention 
<darthvader2point> src/qipmsg-xdg-open:9:#   Copyright 2006, Kevin Krammer <kevin.krammer@gmx.at>
<darthvader2point> src/qipmsg-xdg-open:10:#   Copyright 2006, Jeremy White <jwhite@codeweavers.com>
<darthvader2point> and that this file is the licensed under almighty BSD
<darthvader2point> also
<darthvader2point> test/alsa/aplay-1.0.16.c:9: *  Copyright (c) by Jaroslav Kysela <perex@perex.cz>
<darthvader2point> and same with .15.c
<shadeslayer> ah theres where all copyrights are
<darthvader2point> ALSO
<Quintasan> THE GAME
<Quintasan> :P
<darthvader2point> those files are licensed under GPLv2
<darthvader2point> not mentioned either
<darthvader2point> 2+ actually
<darthvader2point> also
<darthvader2point> ah
<darthvader2point> brrr
<shadeslayer> darthvader2point: brrrrrrruuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm ?
<darthvader2point> upstream should add copyright statements to the files he has copyright on
<shadeslayer> :P
<darthvader2point> I am not particluarly sure that the way it is done right now is indeed to be considered valid copyright
<darthvader2point> for what it is worth one can assume that he has copyright on something, not on which files in particular though
<shadeslayer> heh
<darthvader2point>   * Initial release. (Closes: LP : #596366)
<darthvader2point> that should just be LP: really
<darthvader2point> or Closes LP:
<darthvader2point> Closes: LP: is just weird :P
<darthvader2point> also there is no difference between Closes LP: and LP: from a technical POV so I would recommend the latter since more commonly used
<darthvader2point> Description: An IP Messenger implementation for linux
<darthvader2point> according to best practise the synopsis should neither start with A or An nor feature particular upcasing (for stuff other than names)
<darthvader2point> i.e. IP messenger implementatin for Linux
<darthvader2point> or linux ... works too
<darthvader2point> " based on TCP / IP (UDP)" so does it TCP/IP or UDP/IP or both? or what?
<darthvader2point> in particular it is also considered best praticse to not reuse the app name in its description again IIRC
<darthvader2point> " for file/folder transfer  (version 2.00 and above),and supports communication "
<darthvader2point> whitespace errors!
<darthvader2point> + that version 2.00 and above is rather uninteresting, what matters is if the current version does support it
<darthvader2point> long description should probably be ended with a period
<darthvader2point> " It can run on multiple platforms and does not require server support,support "
<darthvader2point> whitespace errors!
<darthvader2point> + wording can be improved "support, support"???
<darthvader2point> in general I would rewrite the description :P
<shadeslayer> :)
 * darthvader2point does not find it very descriptive at all
<shadeslayer> i took it from their site
<darthvader2point> yeah, that is mostly a bad idea ^^
<shadeslayer> had to use google translate
<darthvader2point> just describe it yourself
<darthvader2point> what it does and why one might want to use it
<shadeslayer> darthvader2point: oh and one more thing,ever compied qoauth?
<darthvader2point> because I do not know either from the curren tone
<shadeslayer> darthvader2point: i get this : http://pastebin.com/s456rYz8
<darthvader2point> qoauth is in patched version in my u1 ppa
<shadeslayer> darthvader2point: no maverick packages
<darthvader2point> well, I think I patched the tests away ;)
 * darthvader2point finds building tests in a production release rather ewwww
<darthvader2point> steveire: ^^^ grantlee does that too, doesnt it? :P
<darthvader2point> steveire: also grantlee should land in lucid-backports today or tomorrow or so
<darthvader2point> !info grantlee lucid-backports
<ubottu> Package grantlee does not exist in lucid-backports
<darthvader2point> well, not there yet
<darthvader2point> shadeslayer: ReleaseProcess.txt should not be installed via debian/docs
<darthvader2point> neither should Install.txt
<shadeslayer> righto
<shadeslayer> IP messsenger is one of popular win-popup style message exchanger in Japan.
<shadeslayer>  qipmsg is a kind of IP messenger clone for KDE environment.
<darthvader2point> your watchfile does not work
<shadeslayer> darthvader2point: what do you think of that?
<shadeslayer> darthvader2point: how did you ascertain that?
<darthvader2point> uscan --verbose -> 404
<darthvader2point> shadeslayer: it is not for KDE really is it?
<shadeslayer> darthvader2point: meaning?
<darthvader2point> well, it is qt, so it is just a random clone that happens to run on Linux thanks to Qt?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> so remove KDE environs at the end
<darthvader2point> well
<darthvader2point> How about
<shadeslayer> darthvader2point: http://code.google.com/p/qipmsg/downloads/list
<shadeslayer> darthvader2point: and new control file : http://pastebin.com/wYR65RHk
<darthvader2point> IP messenger clone. In Japan IP messenger is one of various popular win-popup style message exchangers.
<darthvader2point> that is of course still implying that one knows what a win-poup style message exchanger is
<darthvader2point> I do not know that for example ;)
<shadeslayer> darthvader2point: basically its a lan messenger
<darthvader2point> so maybe bring that in somehow ;)
<darthvader2point> IP messenger clone that can be used for message exchange in a local network. In Japan ...
 * darthvader2point gets the chills from the pastebin plasmoid  -.-
<darthvader2point> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/454075/
<shadeslayer> darthvader2point: yeah..
 * shadeslayer wonders how to fix that
<darthvader2point> url scraping ^^
<darthvader2point> see man uscan
<darthvader2point> !man uscan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man uscan
<darthvader2point> ohh :(
<darthvader2point> !help uscan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help uscan
<darthvader2point> ohhh :(
<darthvader2point> !doc uscan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doc uscan
 * darthvader2point kicks ubottu
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fixed watch file
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/gRxpcybN
<shadeslayer> or should i remove last line?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> XSBC-Original-Maintainer is usually below the Maintainer field btw
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is Qt not QT
<apachelogger> QT ~= QuickTime (among other things)
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> fixed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if i modify 2 files with the 2 patches,how can i combine the 2 patches?
<shadeslayer> like into 1 patch
<apachelogger> quilt push to the first file
<apachelogger> then quilt add the files you need to track additionally
<apachelogger> then manually patch the second patch in
<apachelogger> then quilt refresh to update the first patch
<apachelogger> then quilt remove the second patch
 * shadeslayer is starting to have a headache :P
<shadeslayer> gtg
<nixternal> woo, new lappy came with Kubuntu 10.04 pre-installed....gotta love zareason!
<jjesse> yayaya
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> nixternal: time to upgrade then  ;)
<nixternal> mav good enough to upgrade to right now?
 * apachelogger traditionally only upgrades in beta
<ScottK> nixternal: At the moment I find it a lot slower that Lucid.
<ScottK> I have it running on my netbook and it does work though.
<nixternal> k, i will stick with lucid for the time being
<nixternal> need to set up the build stuff and get rocking
<nixternal> i am so damn cheap...trying to find a hard drive for this server...i am bit nervous about the drive that is in it right now...it failed once it seems, but it is working now, and no noises...will keep an eye on the logs
<nixternal> guess what?
<nixternal> new laptop today
<nixternal> and the weather outlook for today is tornados
<jjesse> nixternal did you feel the earthquake?
<nixternal> no i didn't
<nixternal> did you?
<jjesse> me either :(
<nixternal> of course the over reactors are on the news saying "oh it was a loud rumble, like thunder, and then the building started shaking"
<nixternal> I call bullshit on all of them
<nixternal> i am sitting on a slab of concrete and didn't feel a damn thing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, lex79: btw you might want to consider backporting plasma-scirptengine-googlegadgets this time
<apachelogger> so I can go on a promotion tour
<apachelogger> \o\o Kubuntu o/o/
<JontheEchidna> "We finally have something most distros had back in 4.1" \o/
<JontheEchidna> :3
<apachelogger> it is not about selling new stuff, it is about making the customer think it is new
<apachelogger> iphone 4 can do video telephony !!! OMG !!!
<apachelogger> austria had that in flipping 2004 or so -.-
 * JontheEchidna tears libept dependency out of libqapt :/
<JontheEchidna> They bumped the .so to 1.0 and removed the textsearch class :(
<apachelogger> what is libept good for anyway?
<apachelogger> !info libept
<ubottu> Package libept does not exist in lucid
<apachelogger> !info libept0
<ubottu> libept0 (source: libept): High-level library for managing Debian package information. In component main, is important. Version 0.5.30 (lucid), package size 193 kB, installed size 516 kB
 * apachelogger shakes head
<JontheEchidna> It had a nice little class for using xapian search
<JontheEchidna> now I have to do this by myself: http://pastebin.com/n5xKSqAg
<apachelogger> clone in C ^^
<apachelogger> <3 c
<lex79> kk
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Space Invaders" by pornophonique [8-bit lagerfeuer, 2006] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> SPACE INVADERS!!!
<JontheEchidna> ooh, time to go home
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: introduce class XapianSearch?
<dantti> JontheEchidna: hey :D 
<JontheEchidna> o/
 * JontheEchidna just got home
<dantti> JontheEchidna: goind home now, I have just commited the findDebconfKDE
<JontheEchidna> yay :D
<dantti> JontheEchidna: pls test/fix :D
<dantti> linking works with kpackagekit tough i didn't make use of it
<JontheEchidna> dantti: could I see kpackagekit's cmakelists.txt for a reference please?
<dantti> find_package(DebconfKDE REQUIRED)
<JontheEchidna> thx
<dantti> in the target link stuff ${DEBCONF_KDE_LIB}
<neversfelde> bulldog98: k, ,I'll have a look
<neversfelde> probably not today, but tomorrow
<dantti> JontheEchidna: but I think I installed the findDebconfKDE in the wrong place it will work if you copy the file to  your app/cmake/modules
<JontheEchidna> dantti: yeah, it does appear to be in the wrong place
<JontheEchidna> I'll put it in locally for now
<JontheEchidna> dantti: If you find out where to put it, I'm having similar troubles for libqapt
<dantti> k, thanks if you can fix you already have my thanks :P
<dantti> right :P
<lex79> neversfelde: Germany won :)
<dantti> i think i copied the place from libqapt.....
<JontheEchidna> :D
<neversfelde> lex79: yes, watched it together with my father, was great
<dantti> cya
<lex79> neversfelde: yeah, tomorrow Italy :) uhmmm...
<neversfelde> lex79: jep, I cross fingers, would be great to see some better games in the knockout meetings
<lex79> yes :)
<lex79> poor France btw
 * lex79 giggles
<neversfelde> hehe
<lex79> :)
<neversfelde> sad for Ireland, they clearly would have shown a better performance
<lex79> right
<neversfelde> I have a green hat, to show my support :)
<lex79> nahhh you should add white and red to your hat :)
<JontheEchidna> \o/ http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopeh1494-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> will have to show dantti when he gets back :D
 * JontheEchidna wanders off to eat
<neversfelde> lex79: haha
 * apachelogger has a "I am irish on the inside" tee for paddys day ^^
<lex79> :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: must this dialog be soo large? :P
<apachelogger> it is brilliant though!
<apachelogger> where is dantti? must tell him that he is brilliant!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, http://pastebin.com/n5xKSqAg is not implementing the coding style properly
<apachelogger> should be if (foo) { and for (;;) 
<apachelogger> i.e. space before bracket
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: copypasta from libept
<JontheEchidna> will fix after dinner
<apachelogger> we need astyle scripty ^^
<neversfelde> I guess it is not planned  that my desktop installs kubuntu-netbook-default-settings on a regular update?
<neversfelde> and all of kdegames
<apachelogger> who knows, maybe ScottK wants to go for world domination with games :)
<apachelogger> I am sure no one tried this before... there is probabl a chance of this working out successfully.
<ScottK> neversfelde: It's not all of it.
 * ScottK is confident Riddell has some magic in mind to know if k-d-s or k-n-d-s should be used.
<neversfelde> ScottK: yes, it's the part of kdegames, thats used for netbook edition, right?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Part of the master plan to use one ISO for both netbook and desktop.
<neversfelde> k
 * apachelogger is really wondreing how this is going to work out
<neversfelde> I did not know anything about this plan
<apachelogger> spacewise this ought to be a challenge, no?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not really.  plasma-netbook is half a megabyte.
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1141949 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (CMakeLists.txt src/CMakeLists.txt src/backend.cpp) Libept broke API with version 1.0, and more importantly totally obliterated the Textsearch class. :/ Implement the xapian initialization ourselves, as well as a bit more xapian magics. No more libept dependency.
<apachelogger> ScottK: and kdegames? ;)
<ScottK> There's the challenge.
<apachelogger> Also one ought to think that a netbook edition could feature choqok and blogilo in future versions...
<apachelogger> Clearly not the easiest of targets you have :)
<ScottK> If we can combine it though, that means netbook is available via shipit and we have a lot less ISO testing to do.
 * apachelogger rather sticks with his 400 times more efficient code for kdelibs ^^
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> ScottK: I think it would be great to have only one iso
<apachelogger> ScottK: I do think that we should not use the CD as primary media anymore really.
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1141953 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (5 files in 3 dirs) Debconf-KDE support in qaptworker. \o/ Also implement a quick example in qapttest
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think that's worth considering, but that's a larger question.
<neversfelde> probably a warning about this via ubuntu-status on identi.ca would be great
<apachelogger> ScottK: One we have to face at some point. Currently we are spending resources and user satisfaction (missing software/translations) for staying on CDs even though I am not sure our real target audience does/can appreciate that.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Discussion for Maverick +1.
<apachelogger> This of course leads to the problem that we still have no absolutely formal definition of our target audience, but that is another story ;)
<ScottK> Not a bad discussion to start now though.
<neversfelde> as long as the users are warned about missing translations after they installed, I do not see a problem with this
<ScottK> apachelogger: We did have some discussion about target audience in UDS.
<ScottK> Also image size matters for downloads too.  For some people a lot.
<apachelogger> neversfelde: Currently we try to fetch translations at installation ... so with the CD you currenlty might end up with an untranslated system
<apachelogger> neversfelde: e.g. when no intarwebs is available at installation
<JontheEchidna> Even if we move to DVDs, we wouldn't have to get too much higher than a GiB to provide a reasonable experience
<apachelogger> ScottK: We would still maintain an alternate CD, just shift the default focus to DVD media.
<apachelogger> The thing is... at least in Germany I am quite sure that most of the people whom we try to reach with Kubuntu will have first contact via a media distributed by an IT/Linux magazine.
<neversfelde> apachelogger:  I recently installed without a connection and after it, I was warned, that I need additional packages, that is fine for me. CDs do not have enough space for translations
<neversfelde> at least for all translations
<apachelogger> So we probably want a translated live experience, we probably want it to come with all the cool awesome, we probably want it to be translated right after installation, despite if internet access was available/working at time of installation
<ScottK> I
<neversfelde> mhh
<ScottK> Urgh.
<ScottK> I've heard some loco teams respin Ubuntu ISOs for their language.
<apachelogger> some ... yet they will probably request shipit CDs and those will not be translated.
<neversfelde> apachelogger: we will always frustrate some users with an unstranslated live experience, because we cannot ship all languages. So the best solution from my point of view is that we make it as easy as possible to install the wanted language
<apachelogger> Also we have to consider the time the locos put into this to essentially work around a shortcoming we willingly accept for having a CD.
<apachelogger> Image the other amazing things people could do if they were not busy doing a respin.
<apachelogger> The amount of awesome that could come out of this...
<apachelogger> neversfelde: We can actually ship A LOT languages on a DVD ;)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yes
<neversfelde> but we are talking about the CD or not?
<apachelogger> Also if we come to devine the target audience as 20-30 year old tech savvy living in europe or NA
<apachelogger> then it is perfeclty fine to not add any translation that does not match this profile
<apachelogger> Certainly people in Japan might want to use it too, but since we do not target them they will have to live with less ideal experience and we have to live with them possible not feeling too welcome in Kubuntu.
<apachelogger> neversfelde: we are talking going form CD to DVD
<apachelogger> neversfelde: For lucid I think we had en+de+fr+es on the CD (not sure about es actually).
<neversfelde> apachelogger: or having a CD without any translations and a DVD with all of them. For the long term, CDs will get outdated and we will switch to another medium.
<neversfelde> maybe DVD or everyone is using a usb stick
<apachelogger> In my opinion this is nothing but a completely wrong attitude towards localiztion. If we really want to provide good experience for the target audience (granted that we currently do not have a defined target audience) then we should first say that we need the translations for de, fr, es, ru, da, and sv AND THEN add the other stuff that fits on the CD
<neversfelde> mhh
<apachelogger> neversfelde: magazines do not come with USB sticks
<ScottK> For Lucid, the live seed has de es fr ru it xh and ship has de fr es it ru pt
<apachelogger> why are thos different?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: not yet. Have to think about it, I am not really sure if we need translated CDs
<apachelogger> neversfelde: we do not
<apachelogger> We need a DVD that is primary distribution media with translations :P
<neversfelde> magazines could ship DVDs
<apachelogger> magazines do ship wiht DVDs
<neversfelde> and they already do
<apachelogger> in fact I cant think of any half-decent magazine that comes with a CD these days (well except for an ADDITIONAL CD to the DVD ;))
<apachelogger> Anyway.
<apachelogger> We first need to properly lay out whom we are targetting with Kubuntu
<ScottK> JFTR, on netbook-live we had de fr es ru it pt zh pl ja nl cs sv el hu
<apachelogger> ...and not just "some dude who is in his 30's and likes to use an easy KDE"
<ScottK> apachelogger: We had a session on that at UDS.
<ScottK> You should come sometime...
<neversfelde> hehe, I am in the 30's
<neversfelde> and I like using KDE
 * ScottK can vaguely recall his 30's...
<neversfelde> well, at least most of the time
<neversfelde> haha
<SIR_Taco> Could you not make a program that you could inject your Locale files into and remove one you didn't want/need?
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1141960 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/CMakeLists.txt Link to xapian
<apachelogger> SIR_Taco: Sure if the target audience can, wants to and will do that.
<tsimpson> I do wish locales were more specific, there are 16 variants in the -en package which can take a while when initially generating locales
<SIR_Taco> apachelogger: True... but it could also be done server-side... once a combination has been done, the ISO would be stored and offered up with that combination
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1141964 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/CMakeLists.txt Don't link to QtGui or QtXml, not used.
<apachelogger> SIR_Taco: That requires the resources and very specific software. Also the way this software would have to look like and work is again dependent on the target audience.
<apachelogger> Because compressing a livecd image for example is a quite heavy task AFAIK.
<JontheEchidna> ^not to mention the QA burden all the extra images would need (to make sure they work)
<apachelogger> well, the software would just be switching stuff, not much that can go wrong there
<SIR_Taco> apachelogger: Yes, it can be quite expensive to alter a cd image.  JontheEchidna: That could also be an issue... just with potential problems with images
<SIR_Taco> what about having a 'companion' CD, or disk, or file.... something you could put on a USB stick, or slip in during the install, to add your locale?
<apachelogger> target audience dependent :P
<SIR_Taco> I would suggest having a "download automatically" option... but with wireless being wide-spread, the 'average' user often has no idea how to set that one up :)
<SIR_Taco> apachelogger: everything is audience dpenedent :P
<apachelogger> We cannot get to any answer on any of these questions without first defining whom we want to use Kubuntu primarily
<apachelogger> SIR_Taco: there is a downlaod automatically option
<SIR_Taco> apachelogger: Yes, but I wouldn't call it "user-friendly" lol
<apachelogger> it downloads?
<apachelogger> what is not userfriendly about that
<apachelogger> anyhow the thing is that sometimes the intarwebs does not work (broadcom?) or sometimes the user just cannot download that large junks of data (no flatrate) or might not have intarwebs at all (yes that is still possible :P)
<apachelogger> which basically renders that download feature completely useless
<SIR_Taco> I'm saying that, if you're on a wired connection, it works great (for pretty much anyone). However, on wireless, with encryption, etc. a lot of users couldn't tell you how to set up their network again (after they have it set up to begin with.... with their brother 'Bob' doing it)
<apachelogger> My point :P
<SIR_Taco> Also, with my install anyway, my settings that were punched in to get my wireless working during install.... they weren't retained after the fact
<apachelogger> Thing is IMHO you should not have to download that junk anyway.
<apachelogger> Microsoft can deploy Windows with some 14 languages or so and still squeeze in enough spyware to piss off every privacy lover.
<SIR_Taco> haha, that is true... but they don't ship MS Office with it do they?
<apachelogger> No, OTOH OO.o is actually very small compared to MSOffice
<apachelogger> OO.o is no more than 100 MiB (including exclusive dependencies)
<SIR_Taco> As true as that is. There is limited software with Windows, in comparison
<apachelogger> Well, enough to fill up 10 GiB.
<SIR_Taco> Sorry, should have said "useful" and "ubloated" haha
<apachelogger> yeah :P
<SIR_Taco> I'm sure I could make a 1Gig IRC client lol
 * apachelogger notes that we had a 50MiB IRC client at some point ;)
<JontheEchidna> accidentally ;)
<SIR_Taco> JontheEchidna: I would hope so haha
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, they forgot to stop building quassel in debug mode, and released with the huge binary still in place
<SIR_Taco> haha, nice
<SIR_Taco> it does happen though
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel/0.4.1-0ubuntu3/+build/929619
<apachelogger> Well, debug symbols are heavily compressed by LZMA, so in the end it made not much of a difference for the distribution itself. It just consumed 50 MiB in decompressed/installed state
<SIR_Taco> JontheEchidna: That's a decent sized download, even when compressed (maybe not by todays standards, but still)
<JontheEchidna> that was a year ago. (Feels longer though) :)
 * apachelogger notes that quassel itself has grown smaller since then it seems
<JontheEchidna> yeah, once the debug symbols were stripped ;)
<apachelogger> no in general
<SIR_Taco> It's often good to have someone pour through the code and trim it back a bit
<apachelogger> Compare the karmic sizes to the one in jaunty
<apachelogger> they do not add up
 * lex79 wants kubuntu on blu ray
<apachelogger> we could put the whole flippin archive on there
<apachelogger> this would be super
<apachelogger> well, actually 
<SIR_Taco> 3.6M to 2.8M.... not bad :)
<apachelogger> me@osiris:/media/Elements/Fluffy/repo/publish$ du -hs
<apachelogger> 20G     .
<apachelogger> no sources for bluray
<apachelogger> main+restricted binary+source is 20GiB it seems
<apachelogger> so universe+multiverse are probably like 40 or more
<SIR_Taco> still only 4-5 DVDs.... if you really wanted
<apachelogger> that madness made asac leave ^^
<lex79> lol
<SIR_Taco> haha
<lex79> apachelogger: did you download all source packages in main+restricted?
<apachelogger> I do think so
<lex79> how? :)
<apachelogger> magic script
 * apachelogger has a repo mirror ;)
 * apachelogger shall blog about this magic at some point
<apachelogger> actually I have the blog post halfway done or so
<lex79> apachelogger: that script can also update the source packages if a new version is published in the archive?
<lex79> :)
<apachelogger> aye
<lex79> magic
<apachelogger> its a compete mirror
<lex79> ah got it
<ScottK> lex79: IIRC Debian ships blue ray images.
 * apachelogger kisses Nightrose goodnight and disappears under a blanket
<lex79> really? I didn't know
<ScottK> I'm not 100% is they are doing it or discussing doing it.
<Nightrose> apachelogger: :*
<Nightrose> good night
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you get a chance to fix plasma-mobile?
<ScottK> KNM armel FTBFS is fixed in kdesvn r1141976.  Someone care to look into updating it.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-24
<NCommander> Riddell: ping
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1141986 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp Fix a bug where changelog fetching would fail for packages where source name == binary name
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1141989 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (globals.h worker/worker.cpp worker/workeracquire.cpp) Implement two new errors: UserCancelError and DownloadDisallowed error, for when the user cancels a download and for when the APT configuration prohibits downloading, respectively
<lex79> ScottK: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/plasma-widget-networkmanagement/ubuntu/revision/4
<lex79> I added the patch for armel
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1141990 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/workeracquire.cpp Work around libapt-pkg braindeadness and don't report negative percentages :/ Fixes the issue where the progressbar of anything listening to the worker would stop updating at a certain point
<JontheEchidna> LibQApt. Working around libapt-pkg, so that you don't have to. (tm)
<ScottK> lex79: Thanks.
<lex79> np :)
<ScottK> lex79: There are a bunch of plasma-widgets in Universe that are FTBFS and need similar changes.  Any chance you could look into that?
<lex79> if I'm able I can do :)
<lex79> uhm, but the problem is that I/we don't have armel hardware or access to armel ppa
<ScottK> Yes, but for a 15 minute build, I don't particularly mind throwing it at the archive and seeing if it sticks.
<ScottK> As long as it's not too many times ...
<ScottK> kdeedu has a similar problem too, but I don't propose to fix that one that way as it's a long build.
<lex79> ok
<ScottK> Be back in a bit.  It's test building now and I'll upload it if it works.
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktoplr1494-jpg.jpg debconf \o/
<lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> Pretty impressive changelog, eh? http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/ChangeLog?revision=1141994&view=markup
<JontheEchidna> (not that I'm about to do a 1.0, there's some non-trivial improvements that need to be done to both Muon and LibQApt)
<lex79> yes, impressive lol
<lex79> indeed :)
<JontheEchidna> I saw bug 158321 and thought "I can probably do that with 5 lines of code with KDE". I did it in 3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 158321 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Synaptic needs to inhibit GPM from sleeping while downloading/installing packages" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158321
<JontheEchidna> well, not including includes, forward declarations, etc
<lex79> bah :( dolphin sometime freezes here
<JontheEchidna> I really need to just stop procrastinating and code that tab: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopye1494-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> But complex layouting is a pain... proper label alignment is hard....
<lex79> JontheEchidna: m_font.setPixelSize( qMax(size().width() / 5, 1.0) );
<lex79> only "5" is a costant?
<JontheEchidna> 5 is a normal int, yes
<JontheEchidna> oh, and size().width() will be a normal int too
<JontheEchidna> but the 1.0 is a float
<lex79> JontheEchidna: uhm but 1.0 should be also double?
<lex79> I've this error: no matching function for call to 'qMax(qreal, double)'
<lex79> so, or 5 or 1.0 should be double...
<lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> oh
<lex79> uh
<JontheEchidna> qMax(size().width() / 5 is probably a fraction
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> size().width() / 5
<JontheEchidna> ^that's the qreal
<lex79> yes, so I'm wondering if ( qMax(size().width() / 5, qreal(1.0) ) ); fix the ftbs
<JontheEchidna> that's what I was about to suggest
<JontheEchidna> :D
<JontheEchidna> Dunno if it'll fix
<lex79> well I make the patch, and we'll see
<JontheEchidna> let me try something first
<lex79> debug debg :)
<ScottK> lex79: Uploaded.  Thanks.
<lex79> you're welcome
 * lex79 wondering why we can't have an armel ppa if we want care about this stuff
<JontheEchidna> lex79:  qMax((6/5), qreal(1.0)); failed with no matching function for call to ‘qMax(int, double)’
<JontheEchidna> but
<JontheEchidna> qMax(qreal(6/5), qreal(1.0)); worked
<lex79> uhm strange
<JontheEchidna> I think they just both have to be the same container
<lex79> maybe 6/5 is not a qreal
<JontheEchidna> perhaps, but size().width() and 5 are both ints
<JontheEchidna> just as 6 and 5 are both ints
<ScottK> lex79: I'm working on it.  No promises.
<lex79> ok :)
<lex79> JontheEchidna: size().width() are ints but the errors says no matching function for call to 'qMax(qreal, double)' :/
<lex79> so qMax(size().width() / 5, should be qreal :(
<JontheEchidna> hmm, ok
<JontheEchidna> as long as they're both qreal they should be the same. That's the important part
<lex79> yes
<JontheEchidna> *they should be fine
<lex79> with dh --with kde $@ I have to add quilt to build-depends if I want add a patch?
<lex79> I don't remember
<JontheEchidna> lex79: if you have source format 3.0 (quilt) you don't need to
<JontheEchidna> but otherwise you would have to add the build-depend
<lex79> thanks
<lex79> ScottK: I uploaded a fix for armel here: https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging/+packages
<ScottK> OK.  Let's just see if it builds in the PPA and if it does, I'll push it to the archive.
<ScottK> plasma-widget-networkmanagement  is past where it died before.  That's a good sign.
<lex79> kk
<ScottK> lex79: Is you GPG key ID 37B9623E?
<lex79> yes
<ScottK> you/your
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<lex79> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x56A39A528DE4CF1A9F5069E7C154436F37B9623E&op=index
<ScottK> Uploaded.  Thanks.  Let's see how this one does.
<ScottK> Yeah, I retrieved it, I was just a bit suprised I didn't have yours already.
<lex79> :) did you upload the widget into armel ppa?
<ScottK> No.  I uploaded it to the archive.
<ScottK> I don't have access to an armel PPA at the moment either.
<lex79> ok
<shtylman> Riddell: anything new with the site? ... can we take matters into our own hands at some point?
<shtylman> I feel it is kind of bad to not move forward with this... I know it isn't priority for canonical... so I can understand that
<shtylman> but we do have people that can set this thing up
<lex79> ScottK: I don't see other plasma-widget fault on armel, only -smooth-tasks which I've just uploaded here: https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging/+packages
<lex79> but wait plasma-widget-droptoimageshack building before :)
<ScottK> Yes.  I'll look for others.
<ScottK> lex79: I remembered there were more, but I guess I was wrong.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-drop2ftp/0.6-0ubuntu4 could use some more general help.
<lex79> yes I saw that....
<lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-droptoimageshack/0.5.2-0ubuntu3/+build/1809353
<lex79> \o/
<ScottK> Congratulations.  
<lex79> :)
<ScottK> Please send the patch upstream.
<lex79> ok
<ScottK> lex79: plasma-widget-smooth-tasks_0.0~wip20100227-0ubuntu3_source.changes heaved at the archive.  Thanks again.
<lex79> you're welcome
<ScottK> Win on plasma-widget-networkmanagement too.
<ScottK> NCommander: We found your deputy armel fixer.
<ScottK> :-)
<lex79> :)
<lex79> btw kdeedu ftbs in all arch
<NCommander> ScottK: score!
<ScottK> lex79: Yeah, but look at armel.  It's "special"
<lex79> :)
<lex79> smooth-tasks ftbs, same issue but in another place
<lex79> uhm seems there's a ton of code to fix in smoot-thask
<lex79> we'll see tomorrow
<ScottK> OK.  Let me know.
<lumm> morning.. where can i find the alpha1 ? i still run beta2 from the beta ppa..
<lumm> with a werid x window bug. if i gonna close it plasma crashes.
<lumm> http://pastebin.com/WcEsZiFv , the backtrace
 * apachelogger hugs everyone
 * shadeslayer hugs apachelogger back
<shadeslayer> hug lag :p
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how could you tell the package was of BSD and not GPL?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what package?
<apachelogger> looking at the debian/copyright file?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: theres no BSD license in src/qipmsg-xdg-open
<shadeslayer> its GPL... i think
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/FuyGC2Qb
<apachelogger> see, that "I think" is wrong there :P
<apachelogger> where does it actually say that this is licensed GPL?
<shadeslayer> no where :)
<apachelogger> in order to apply a license one must specifically say "This file here is available to you under the conditions of the GNU GPL version 5 and no other"
<shadeslayer> mmm
<apachelogger> sooo
<apachelogger> on second thought I do not think it is BSD either ;)
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> but clearly it is not gpl
<tsimpson> it kind of like a minimalistic BSD, but it's not a standard license
<tsimpson> so it's just a custom license
<apachelogger> that also depeneds on the defintion of standard ;)
 * apachelogger suggests googling a prominent line
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also, since for whatever reason there is this code file is copied from xdg-utils you could look at its debian/copyright and see how they define the license there
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: upstream ships a debian/  folder,i could paste the copyright file from there
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if it is valid and complete
<apachelogger> otherwise it is of no use to the problem at hand  :/
<tsimpson> apachelogger: they just copy the license verbatim
<tsimpson> see /usr/share/doc/xdg-utils/copyright
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> should be done eitherway ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://shadeslayer.pastebin.com/D87CLyGc
<apachelogger> also it seems to be referred too as MIT-style license it seems
<apachelogger> not particularly bound to the BSD license in specific
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, mention that the file foobar is not licensed under GPL 3+ but:
<apachelogger> <verbatim copy of license>
<apachelogger> oh, and you probably should mention that it also has different copyright holders ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: in debian/copyright?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://www.opensource.org/licenses/mit-license.php
<apachelogger> AFAICS this is the exactly license as applied so you may refer to it by name.... "foobar is not licensed under the GNU GPL 3+, as stated above, but under the MIT license: <verabtim copy>"
<apachelogger> tsimpson: ^ mit license it is :)
<tsimpson> hmm,people should at least note "this file is released under the ... license: ..."
<apachelogger> primarily people should license and copyright their files properly ... which btw the author of the source distribution that shadeslayer is trying to package did not do, so ...
 * apachelogger will settle for properly licensed ^^
<apachelogger> oha
 * apachelogger is wondering
<apachelogger> now either my desktop file patch will break universe desktop file translations OR add useless overhead
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> brrrr
<steveire> Grantlee shouldn't build tests normally? There is a cmake var for that.
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142243 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp Greatly improve the long description parsing algorithm, resulting in a long description without 80-char linebreaks. It uses a regex from gnome-app-install to handle bullet-pointed lists
<dantti> JontheEchidna: is this regex better than the new handling in aptcc?
<dantti> cause in aptcc it doesn't have 80-char linebreaks too
<JontheEchidna> dantti: A bit better. It splits the long desc into sections (at the line containing only '.'), replaces '*' and '-' in lists with a tab and a '•'
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopdf3457-jpg.jpg <-qapt-style
 * shadeslayer starts work on apturl for rekonq
<JontheEchidna> KPK: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopul3457-jpg.jpg
<dantti> JontheEchidna: why all that indentation?
<JontheEchidna> that's the standard unicode tab character. Wonder if I can make it smaller, thoguh
<JontheEchidna> maybe just make it 4 spaces? :P
<dantti> imho i would add a max of 1 space
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopwr3457-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> Also, debconf (did this shortly after you left yesterday): http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopnt3457-jpg.jpg
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142250 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp Tone down the indentation there...
<JontheEchidna> dantti: With debconf, pressing cancel freezes dpkg (and gives this error: QCoreApplication::postEvent: Unexpected null receiver)
<dantti> JontheEchidna: how many spaces are there now? imho it's much better :D
<JontheEchidna> dantti: just one now
<dantti> JontheEchidna: what happens if you kill your app with the debconf inside?
<JontheEchidna> dantti: Killing the policykit helper that actually does the install leaves the debconf lock in place
<JontheEchidna> I have to remove the contents of /var/lib/debconf before I can use debconf again
<dantti> JontheEchidna: in ubuntu the gnome dialog does not have cancel, but in debian it has I don't know exactly why....
<JontheEchidna> looks like adept had a cancel button in the past too: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/adept-debconf.png
<dantti> when you press cancel you are actually closing the socket
<dantti> JontheEchidna: here the cancel works but it would be good to know if it should remain there
<jjesse> JontheEchidna w/ adept when i hit cancel i would often get a notice there was a lock that had t obe removed before i could install an app
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: that's what I'm getting here too
<JontheEchidna> maybe Ubuntu removed it because it was unreliable
<jjesse> removed adept ?
<jjesse> i never liked adept it was ugly and hard to use
<JontheEchidna> removed the cancel button from debconf dialogs
<jjesse> and awful to try and document
<dantti> jjesse: you should have seem the wonderfull code ;)
<jjesse> gagh
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<jjesse> i tried 4 or 5 times to create a help doc for adept
<jjesse> and wanted to pull my eyes out each time i sat down to work on it
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142256 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Merge xapian search alogrithm with Synaptic's
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142271 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp package.cpp) A few more safeties for using the xapian index (should prevent crashes in case of xapian failure) plus a few string->char optimizations
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142272 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp --qDebug()
<JontheEchidna> dantti: btw, still need the logic for changelog url constructing?
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/454482/
<JontheEchidna> % == +, but using QStringBuilder for efficiency
<dantti> JontheEchidna: hmm you actually miss what I miss too
<dantti> there is a regex provided by some debian page that extracts the changelog like from version 2 ~ 2.2 ...
<shadeslayer> preliminary support for apt:// in git,doesnt load anything right now :P
<shadeslayer> http://gitorious.org/~shadeslayer/rekonq/shadeslayers-clone/commit/7933307371b1c9a354882df15a308146cba027d1
<dantti> JontheEchidna: I'll remove the cancel button then... mvo said to me that ppl that didn't know what to answer simply click cancel
<dantti> that was the reason for the removal
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142283 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (5 files in 4 dirs) Rename FindQApt.cmake -> QAptConfig.cmake, install to /usr/lib/cmake/QApt/
 * apachelogger is scared
<apachelogger> Nightrose: please hold me
 * Nightrose holds apachelogger tightly
 * apachelogger starts crying really badly
<jussi> apachelogger: what happened?
<apachelogger> itnewstoday 
<Tscheesy> 2weeks Break? -> consume Heise :x
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tm_xvfnNSY
<apachelogger> more I do not have to say on the whole matter
<apachelogger> the WHOLE
<CIA-99> [kdelibs-fix-desktopfile-translations] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100624153802-yueu3bbhxdyxrwxg * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-99> Remove kubuntu_56_langpacks_desktop_files.diff in favor of newly created
<CIA-99> kubuntu_05_langpack_desktop_files.diff which is heavily inspired by the openSUSE
<apachelogger> Riddell, JontheEchidna, everyone else who cares: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/kdelibs/fix-desktopfile-translations/revision/238 needs revu and testing and stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: preliminary support for apturl's in rekonq http://gitorious.org/~shadeslayer/rekonq/shadeslayers-clone/commit/7933307371b1c9a354882df15a308146cba027d1
<shadeslayer> now atleast it wont google apt://foo
<apachelogger> now it does nothing, doesnt it?
 * apachelogger is not sure if that is better really
<apachelogger> ALSO
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there is also apt+http :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes,it doesnt load apturl for now,but im working my way to it...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you mean apt links on http pages?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I meant there is a specific protocl apt+http://
<apachelogger> /usr/share/kde4/services/apt+http.protocol
 * apachelogger really does not get why one cannot use the kde protocol handling -.-
 * shadeslayer has no idea
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100624155956-0e577hmr48mb2p0j * (3 files in 2 dirs) * Add kpackagecode - go to Kubuntu packaging branch * Add lpuser - go to Launchpad user page
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do kde search providers work with rekonq?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: which search providers?
<apachelogger> like when you run lppeople:kubuntu in konqueror or krunner
<apachelogger> or I think in kickoff 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: adjam recently added a feature that you could select your search providers
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> lemme check
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> but it shows up as the second option
<shadeslayer> first option is to google it
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100624160155-wa84jva86pumm7gj * searchproviders/lpuser.desktop Synonyms for lpuser -> lpgroup and lpteam (use seem url scheme)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that ought to be changed
<apachelogger> does not even offer to google it here
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> crash
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> anyone wanna do https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2010-March/004197.html ?
<shadeslayer> do as in do the actual change?
<shadeslayer> or as in vote for the change
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: any chance you could add playground/sysadmin/muon to the CIA bot?
<apachelogger> execute the chagne ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you have a cia account?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think so
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i bet we would have to add a transitional package for the previous too?
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> I do
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, and rename the launchpad project and stuff
 * shadeslayer doesnt think he has rights for the lp project 
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://cia.vc/account/bots/13437/
<apachelogger> go to advanced filters
<JontheEchidna> 404'd
<apachelogger> at the top you find the additional match rules
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok will do.. when do you want it?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: try http://cia.vc/account/bots/add/ 
<apachelogger> #kubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> that should add the bot to your inventory
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nothing important, before feature freeze would be nice :)
<shadeslayer> added to To Do list ;)
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100624160931-df9rogy6lkninn62 * debian/ (changelog copyright) Update my copyright + use proper copyright symbols throughout the file
 * apachelogger notes that a lot of devs have not yet contributed to that package and gained copyright on it
<apachelogger> IMHO this should happen before endorsing anyone for kubuntu-dev, core-dev or motu
<apachelogger> even pitti holds copyright on it ^^
<apachelogger> no clue how that happened
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> ah, he changed the maintainer field :D
<apachelogger> see, it is that easy to gain copyright, one just has to do it
<shadeslayer> :D
 * shadeslayer wonders when ofir comes onto the IRC
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: dude, how long does it take to find a bot? :P
 * apachelogger is wondering if the JontheEchidna bot crashed :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any info regarding KProtocolInfo ?
<shadeslayer> i want to list all supported kioslaves using that
<shadeslayer> was looking at http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdecore/kprotocolinfo_8h_source.html
<apachelogger> http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs/kdecore/classKProtocolInfo.html
<apachelogger> http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs/kdecore/classKProtocolInfo.html#944ce9a3736c52c702e1d5d121b99be6
 * apachelogger thinks that formatting is off with that api.kde.org
<apachelogger> QStringList KProtocolInfo::protocols   (   )    [static]
<apachelogger>  Returns list of all known protocols.
<shadeslayer> any idea of the return type?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: supposedly what you should do is try isKnownProtocol() if that is true try protocolClass() if that is ":internet" call exec() for it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: QStringList :P
<apachelogger> but as said, I would not go at the problem this way
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok,how would you go at it?
<apachelogger> as stated :P
<apachelogger> 1. check if special case, i.e. no protocol or http or whatever rekonq wants to do specifically
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i found the reason why rekonq doesnt honour our protocols
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/f871B6Hn
<apachelogger> 2. if nothing of that applies use my lookups
<shadeslayer> line 71
<apachelogger> 3. if that fails too then we cannot process the protocol
<shadeslayer> and google what ever is in there :P
<shadeslayer> i added apt: there btw ;)
 * apachelogger blinks
 * apachelogger blinks like wild
 * apachelogger starts emitting smoke
 * apachelogger starts making weird sounds
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> hahaha
 * shadeslayer broke apachelogger
<ScottK> 4.4.90 tagged
<shadeslayer> ScottK: beat me to it 
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> lex79: 4.4.90 tagged btw
<lex79> I know, but no tarballs yet
<lex79> :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<lex79> neversfelde: we lose, that's impossible :(
<shadeslayer> lex79: btw do you think bug 598159 could be a packaging issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 598159 in kdegames (Ubuntu) "kpat crash in maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598159
<lex79> uhm it doesn't crash here
<ulysses> same here, works fine
<brokenl00gR> brrrr
<ulysses> however the whole plasma-desktop crashes, when I right click on the system tray
 * brokenl00gR never finds the window control buttons on the right
<lex79> shadeslayer: so I don't think is a packaging issue
 * brokenl00gR moves out to move them buttons to the left
<shadeslayer> hmm
<lex79> ulysses: I think agateau is working on it
<JontheEchidna> bot ain't working :(
<shadeslayer> lex79: yes works here too
<shadeslayer> ill mention that
<lex79> shadeslayer: that bug should go to kde.bugs.org
<shadeslayer> yes,im asking for the details and then ill forward it
<lex79> good :)
<brokenl00gR> lex79: I think you get the order wrong there :)
<brokenl00gR> kubotu: np apachelogger
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "the Long Run" by Reel Big Fish [http://open.spotify.com/track/4eK2dVmGv0zQmAFMsuzdju] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<shadeslayer> brokenl00gR: why so broken? :P
<brokenl00gR> too much ugly code at once
<brokenl00gR> is that menubar business backported to lucid btw?
<brokenl00gR> the one that incidently looks like osx' but is not copied at all :P
<lex79> lol :)
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta/+packages?field.name_filter=libdbusmenu&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<lex79> in lucid there's the old version
<lex79> but since the new one is broken.... :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: the one i uploaded is working?
<shadeslayer> lex79: bug 598159 updated ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 598159 in kdegames (Ubuntu) "kpat crash in maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598159
<shadeslayer> hmm.. marking as incomplete
<lex79> I don't have lucid system but it should work
<brokenl00gR> I command you to install!
<brokenl00gR> eh
 * brokenl00gR better enters that in a terminal ^^
<shadeslayer> brokenl00gR: he probably has maverick :P
<brokenl00gR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/454576/
<shadeslayer> bhargav: \o
<brokenl00gR> I meant that literal
 * brokenl00gR can do that on a terminal :P
<lex79> lol
<shadeslayer> bhargav: i took a look at kdiff3 for you,it doesnt need merging :P
<bhargav> shadeslayer: ya .it was supposed to be synced.
<shadeslayer> brokenl00gR: how did you do that? :p
<brokenl00gR> sekrit
<brokenl00gR> maybe one day I shall publish this
<shadeslayer> bhargav: no no,we do not want to sync it either
<brokenl00gR> although then everyone would be as cool as I am which is a bit unsettling
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> bhargav: it has ubuntu changes we cannot and should not drop
 * shadeslayer removes cruft from maverick install
<brokenl00gR> my rekonq is broken \o/
<shadeslayer> brokenl00gR: btw any idea why rekonq wont use apt:// but will use lppeople:// ?
<shadeslayer> brokenl00gR: whats broken?
<brokenl00gR> ah, it unbrick by forgetting about the page I used last time ^^
<brokenl00gR> shadeslayer: crashes when loading a search for lppeople:kubuntu
<brokenl00gR> anyhow
<brokenl00gR> shadeslayer: lppeople is not a protocol
<shadeslayer> brokenl00gR: 0_o
<brokenl00gR> lppeople is just a search provider
<shadeslayer> yes
<brokenl00gR> search providers != protocols
 * shadeslayer wonders how to integrate apt:// stuff in rekonq
<brokenl00gR> searchproviders != protocols != kioslaves
<brokenl00gR> shadeslayer: I told you already :P
<brokenl00gR> just add fallback logic
<shadeslayer> brokenl00gR: i know but the actual implementation part is hard
<shadeslayer> brokenl00gR: your algo has a good effect too
<brokenl00gR> well
<shadeslayer> brokenl00gR: if pepole on non debian system install rekonq,no need to worry for apt:// stuff :P
<shadeslayer> isKnownProtocol() will return false automatically :P
<brokenl00gR> you really just need to ditch it in between current protocol guessing, erm parsing, and the execution of defualt search provider (i.e. google search)
<neversfelde> lex79: but it was a great show today, just saw the goals. I think the italian team needs to be rejuvenated now
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: did you talk to ofir?
<lex79> neversfelde: you're right...
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: no, I did not see him
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: same here... 
<shadeslayer> brokenl00gR: ok,btw i have no idea how to call the exec() part :P
 * shadeslayer hits up on kprotocolInfo
<brokenl00gR> kubotu: np apachelogger
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "sad robot" by pornophonique [8-bit lagerfeuer, 2006] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<brokenl00gR> shadeslayer: KProtocolInfo::execute("apt://hello");
<shadeslayer> brokenl00gR: oohh..
<brokenl00gR> where apt://hello will really be a kurl that is coming from somewhere
<shadeslayer> brokenl00gR: and what about http:// stuff
<brokenl00gR> or a string 
<brokenl00gR> shadeslayer: that should match before
<shadeslayer> brokenl00gR: before?
<brokenl00gR> shadeslayer: there is this custom URL guessing, erm, parsing, and if that matches then it will probably do something and the part where protocols would be checked will never be reached
 * shadeslayer does not understand..
<shadeslayer> ah ok
 * shadeslayer writes some basic code 
<brokenl00gR> | check if url is http, ftp, file, ... |
<brokenl00gR> if yes -> do magic and return
<brokenl00gR> if no ->
<brokenl00gR> | check if url is known protocol |
<brokenl00gR> if yes -> process url
<shadeslayer> brokenl00gR: ill have to add a custom entry for each protocol then?
<brokenl00gR> if no -> use default search provider and search for the alleged url
<brokenl00gR> shadeslayer: no
<brokenl00gR> somehow
<brokenl00gR> in some class of rekonq 
<brokenl00gR> there will arrive the string "apt://firefox"
<brokenl00gR> indicating that the user wants to go there
<brokenl00gR> then custom guessing happens
<brokenl00gR> and will not do anything because it does not know what to do with apt://
<brokenl00gR> now you get it
<brokenl00gR> and you run
<brokenl00gR> if (KProtocolInfo::isKnownProtocol(incomingUrl)) {
<ScottK> shadeslayer: sftp support would be really nice too.
<brokenl00gR> ...
<brokenl00gR> }
<brokenl00gR> if it is no known protocol or that if returns eitherway
<brokenl00gR> -> run search using that incoming thing
<shadeslayer> ScottK: if i can manage to understand all of this,ill implement it :P
<ScottK> Thanks.
<brokenl00gR> in fact you just have to sneak this special KProtocol stuff in and check if the incoming URL is a known protocol and execute if it is
<shadeslayer> you guys will have to help with this tho :P
<shadeslayer> brokenl00gR: righto
<shadeslayer> brokenl00gR: i think that part of the code will go in urlreslover.cpp
<shadeslayer> in UrlSearchList AwesomeUrlCompletion::substringCompletion(const QString& completionString) function
<shadeslayer> wait not there
<shadeslayer> in UrlSearchList UrlResolver::orderedSearchItems()
<brokenl00gR> well then
<shadeslayer> thats where all the magic seems to happen
<brokenl00gR> rekumq cannot not crash
<brokenl00gR> it is like the amarok :/
<shadeslayer> brokenl00gR: rekonq + flash == broken currently
<brokenl00gR> I do not have no flash installed!
<shadeslayer> oh.. in that case... iDunno (TM)
<bhargav> shadeslayer: i guess the ubuntu changes are included in the debian version
<shadeslayer> bhargav: nope.. the ubuntu changes are to the docs and some other stuff
<shadeslayer> bhargav: look at the last upload of kdiff3 
<shadeslayer> ( to maverick )
<bhargav> shadeslayer: http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/k/kdiff3/kdiff3_0.9.95-6/changelog
<shadeslayer> bhargav: Maverick Upload :P
<shadeslayer> bhargav: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdiff3
<bhargav> shadeslayer: look for version 0.9.95-5 
<bhargav> shadeslayer: ya.. i know :P
<shadeslayer> bhargav: doc paths for debian and ubuntu are different
<shadeslayer> afaik
<shadeslayer> brokenl00gR: oohhh Sad Robot is awesome
<shadeslayer> free download from last.fm
<shadeslayer> lex79: are you free atm?
<shadeslayer> lex79: qtcreator cannot pick up installed examples from qt4-demos,i *think* theres a missing .xml file which provides meta info about the examples which we are missing in our package,can you look at this issue?
<shadeslayer> the .xml file is in the qt4-demos package
<lex79> I will look, not today I think
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: also i think its missing the .xml file,not entirely sure
<lex79> ok, maybe becase we are using a snapshot of Qt, dunno
<lex79> ScottK: I updated the patch for smooth-task to fix armel issue... https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging/+packages
<lex79> maybe we can wait someone that have access to armel ppa
 * ScottK looks at NCommander.
<Mamarok> dear Amarok packager(s), please don't forget the dependencies for libmysql, else it doesn't work for non-KDE users: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=242711
<ubottu> KDE bug 242711 in Collection "Scanning does not update Collection" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<Mamarok> I guess KDE already has these because of Akonadi, but Gnome users don't
<dantti> JontheEchidna: are you giving the user a link to see the change log right?
<JontheEchidna> dantti: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopqx3457-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> it just loads it when you click the package
<JontheEchidna> Maybe it should only load it when you click on the changelog tab
<dantti> JontheEchidna: well afair the change log is an apt data, not a link to get the info
<dantti> like aptitude changelog foo
<dantti> that will give you the whole changelog, then you apply a regex to get just from the current version
<JontheEchidna> ^or at least all the versions newer than the current one installed
<JontheEchidna> that would be sweet
<brokenl00gR> JontheEchidna: did you add muon yet?
<JontheEchidna> brokenl00gR: yes, but it ain't working
<dantti> JontheEchidna: the regex http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/footnotes.html#f16
 * brokenl00gR in his obsession with performance is wondering how much easier the blinky busy courser is on the cpu ^^
<brokenl00gR> JontheEchidna: that is because your syntax is not 100% right :)
<JontheEchidna> dantti: for closing bugs in debian/changelog?
<brokenl00gR> stuff between <and> and </and> must all match to match at global scope
<brokenl00gR> i.e. your change would only work if you had a path that contained both libqapt AND muon in the context of project kde
<brokenl00gR> dantti: your debconf stuff is brilliant! \o/
<Quintasan> \o
<ScottK> lex79: Thanks.  I got impatient and heaved it at the archive.
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1142364 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DownloadWidget.cpp KUIT tags for the DownloadWidget. Missed that in my first sweep ;)
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<JontheEchidna> it werks
<brokenl00gR> splendid!
 * brokenl00gR finds callgrind very odd today
<brokenl00gR> http://imagebin.ca/view/Z_tkHB.html
<brokenl00gR> what is cycle 20 and why is it called by playpausebutton
 * lex79 uploaded kds to beta ppa
<brokenl00gR> Nightrose: just so I have mentioned this, in a start/quit sequence you seem to issue 206 queries and those seem to be responsible for 11.58 % of the overall cost profile
<Nightrose> brokenl00gR: ?
<brokenl00gR> Nightrose: in the amarok 
 * Nightrose redirects brokenl00gR to the other channel to tell the devs
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> sorry - to busy finishing this off here
<shadeslayer> lex79: btw seen the new wallpapers? http://blog.uninstall.it/2010/06/24/kde-sc-4-5-wallpapers/
<lex79> nice :)
<JontheEchidna> Hmm
<JontheEchidna> It seems that mapping to the source model is a bit expensive: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopk28421-jpg.jpg
<shadeslayer> truly..
<shadeslayer> whats the difference between qt and qt quick?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: How you can get that ^ map?
<lex79> interesting :P
<JontheEchidna> using valgrind's callgrind tool
<lex79> oh kcachegrind
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<brokenl00gR> JontheEchidna: well, it apparently is what is calling PackageModel::data(), and that would appear to cause at least 1 million of those mallocs
<brokenl00gR> that mount of heap mambo jambo is probably heavy :)
<JontheEchidna> It's sorting 30,000 packages alphabetically by package name :s
<brokenl00gR> Well, first it must get the package data in I suppose ;)
<brokenl00gR> the sorting is done by the qAlgorithm stuff
<brokenl00gR> that ought not to be the expensive stuff here
<brokenl00gR> does that block though?
<brokenl00gR> or will it fill the model on-the-fly?
<JontheEchidna> The initial loading/sorting of the model blocks the gui
<JontheEchidna> for like 3 seconds
<brokenl00gR> oh
 * brokenl00gR is wondering if one can fill the model in a thread
<brokenl00gR> should probably be possible if there is no weird thread scope issue
<brokenl00gR> so it would fill the view on-the-fly
<brokenl00gR> which ought to be possible since nothing else is happening if you have a view where you can delete stuff
<dantti> brokenl00gR: thanks
<neversfelde> rc tarballs
<neversfelde> ~ninjas
<kubotu> apachelogger, JontheEchidna, Lex79, neversfelde, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, nixternal and Quintasan ... to the Batcave!
<ScottK> Where do I get my 4.4.90 packages?  Aren't they done yet?  How come it isn't announced on kubuntu.org?
<ScottK> ;-)
<lex79> omg lol
<neversfelde> ScottK: I'll answer later :D
<jjesse> yeah were are they
* lex79 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are amazing <3 | Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Wed 7th July 18:00UTC | Kubuntu Meeting :  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings | KDE 4.5 RC1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: me too!
 * shadeslayer wonders why kubotu doesnt list him
<lex79> brokenl00gR: ^^
<brokenl00gR> the pit is open!!!!
<shadeslayer> eh?
<brokenl00gR> JontheEchidna: ^ care to enlighten ;)
<JontheEchidna> I'm not feeling very enlightened at teh moment :(
<shadeslayer> stupid dolphin asks for a password every time i go inside a dir
<brokenl00gR> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Impossible_Planet
<shadeslayer> omg.. oxygen icons == 130 MB 0_o
<shadeslayer> ow
 * shadeslayer doesnt watch Dr. Who
<a|wen> ScottK: a quick look through the k3b patchset reveals that all patches seems to have a purpose, and they are in fact debian/kubuntu specific and not upstreamable ... only exception is debian/patches/debian-changes-1.92.0~rc3-1ubuntu1 which should be removed
<ScottK> Cool.  Thanks for checking.
<a|wen> ScottK: can you take care of removing the last one, or do you rather want a diff for it?
<ScottK> I can do it.
<a|wen> cool
<Quintasan> lex79: how long would it take for kdelibs to compile?
<lex79> where? in the ppa?
<lex79> 1 - 1,5 hour
<ScottK> It can, however, fail in as little as a minute if you work at it.
<lex79> btw this release shold be done for tomorrow I think
<lex79> uhmm, I mean, we have to do this release for tomorrow I think :)
<Quintasan> grrrr
<Quintasan> welcomed by a failing patch
<Quintasan> :S
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: same here :
<shadeslayer> kdeplasma addons
<brokenl00gR> shadeslayer: you should not mention such things in here really :P
 * shadeslayer doesnt know :P
<Quintasan> brokenl00gR: ha? why not
<Quintasan> ah it's Harald
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: lol
 * shadeslayer wonders if brokenl00gR can invite him to the secret channel ...
<shadeslayer> lex79: you need this done by tommorrow ?
<shadeslayer> *tomorrow 
<brokenl00gR> well
<brokenl00gR> I could
<lex79> me too
<Quintasan> hmm
<lex79> shadeslayer: I think so
<Quintasan> uds.insert( KIO::UDSEntry::UDS_URL, nieUrl.url() );
<Quintasan> this
<Quintasan> is replaced with
<Quintasan> uds.insert( KIO::UDSEntry::UDS_TARGET_URL, fileUrl.url() );
<Quintasan> do we want it like that?
<shadeslayer> lex79: ill have to work all night :P
<shadeslayer> +1
<Quintasan> hngh
<Quintasan> I have school year's end ceremony
<Quintasan> :S
<lex79> Quintasan: name of the patch?
<shadeslayer> oh my.. i get 404 on packages ...
 * shadeslayer checks mirror
 * lex79 uploaded kdelibs
<lex79> record !
 * ScottK thought we didn't use the private channel anymore.
<shadeslayer> lex79: seriously 
<Quintasan> lex79: kubuntu_88_nepomuksearch_uds-url.diff
<lex79> Quintasan: fixed by upstream
<lex79> disable it in the series
<Quintasan> awesome
<shadeslayer> lex79: any idea of kubuntu_02_microblog_default_configuration.diff in kdeplasma-addons?
<lex79> I know
<lex79> nope
<shadeslayer> :(
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: that's mine!
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: thats your patch?
<Quintasan> Riddell: shall we give it a test run now?
<brokenl00gR> shadeslayer: try jioning
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it fails to apply :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: well, I just modified it to work
<Quintasan> what?!
<Quintasan> :S
<Quintasan> grrr
<lex79> maybe you have to refresh the patch? :)
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: can you check if it's just a few lines offset?
 * shadeslayer hits F5
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sure thing.. ive disabled it for now,letting it build without
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: we want that for Social from the Start
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it reads the kubuntu twitter feed?
<lex79> yes
<Quintasan> though I just fixed it and it fails to apply
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ill build it with the patch in pbuilder.. just need to adjust mirrors
<Quintasan> lex79: is it okay to upload now and then retry?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yep
<ScottK> brokenl00gR: I tought we didn't use that channel anymore since we just get tarballs from ktown.
<shadeslayer> thats what i do :P
<lex79> Quintasan: are you building against kdelibs 4.4.90 ?
<lex79> how you can see if there are missing file?
<brokenl00gR> ScottK: we dont :P
<ScottK> OK.
<lex79> +s
<Quintasan> lex79: kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.4)
<Quintasan> I conclude it will use 4.4.90 :P
<lex79> uhm...again..test building is done in local to see if there are missing file?
<Quintasan> oh crap
<lex79> or anything else?
<Quintasan> I built it in lucid pbuilder
<Quintasan> no wonder it fails to do anything
 * lex79 starts to cry
<Quintasan> mah skills are getting rusty
<Quintasan> no sleep tomorrow
<shadeslayer> the benefits of installing maverick
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: are there any?
<Quintasan> except for unstable system ofc
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hehe.. well packaging for maverick is easier :P
<shadeslayer> no need to switch lucid with maverick in changelog
 * shadeslayer likes unstable systems
<Quintasan> lex79: well. bumping kde-sc-dev-latest leaves me with a pretty nice break in buildlog :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hahaha
 * shadeslayer is pissed off with his local mirror
<shadeslayer> W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: fix my patch instead of laughing :P
<lex79> someone makes this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph for a reason
<Quintasan> @_@
<Quintasan> that's damn nice
<Quintasan> lex79: thanks
<Quintasan> :P
<neversfelde> mhh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you didnt know about that?
<lex79> no problem
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: well, I didn't
 * Quintasan scratches his head
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ah ok.. that is a must for every... you know who
<Quintasan> hmm, my debian stable machine just broke after upgrade
<Quintasan> how's that stable?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I'm going to set up a NAS
<Quintasan> 4x 80GB HDDs
<shadeslayer> NAS?
<brokenl00gR> kubotu: wp nas
<kubotu> Results for nas: 1. Nas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nas | 2. Network-attached storage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network-attached_storage | 3. Nas (disambiguation) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nas_(disambiguation)
<kubotu> [1] From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ScottK> a|wen: Uploaded (k3b).  Thanks again.
<a|wen> ScottK: thanks
<shadeslayer> oh how can upstream do this to me
<shadeslayer> http://shadeslayer.pastebin.com/aHiaPPBU
<shadeslayer> oh theyre in not-installed
<shadeslayer> saved :P
<Riddell> evening
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hey!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: side note, 4.4.90 is in ktown
<Riddell> how exciting
<Quintasan> Riddell: \o
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: on your patch http://shadeslayer.pastebin.com/HSu1vziA
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: seems like it is some lines offset
<lex79> look at timelinesource.cpp and fix :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<lex79> :P
<Riddell> waa, squillions of e-mails
<neversfelde> better delete them
<neversfelde> must be spam
<ScottK> If any of it's important, they'll email again.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: bah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you know what... the problem is with whitespaces
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> one extra whitespace
<shadeslayer> in various LOC
<shadeslayer> realised this after going through half the diff
<Quintasan> oh well
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: enjoy :P
 * Quintasan has to go to bed
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> ill leave this for now then :P
<Quintasan> school is ending tomorrow \o/
<shadeslayer> will work on something that works :P
<NCommander> lex79: what do you want test built?
<lex79> NCommander: ScottK already uploaded the package in archive, thanks :)
 * ScottK got impatient.
<lex79> Quintasan: still around? :)
<Quintasan> lex79: ?
<lex79> Quintasan: can you push to bzr what you have? :)
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> sure
<lex79> thanks
<Quintasan> lex79: pushed, leave some work for me :P
<lex79> yes
<shadeslayer> lol
 * shadeslayer thinks lex79 is a  workaholic
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: he just has too much computer power
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> night guys
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Lindows> okay, so a couple of things:
<Lindows> minor: 1) it appears kpackagekit, the settings for "just notify me of updates" is ignored and they are installed anyway (kubuntu 10.04)
<Lindows> much more serious: ext4 is still broken for large files
<shadeslayer> Lindows: uh.. are you in the right channel?
<Lindows> this is the kubuntu-devel channel, right?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Lindows> so where would I complain about ext4 bugs and that it shouldn't be the default file system for kubuntu?
<Lindows> because it STILL CORRUPTS files
<shadeslayer> Lindows: at bugs.launchpad ?
<Lindows> so what is this channel for?
<shadeslayer> Lindows: also theres #ubuntu-installer
<Lindows> but its the kubutnu-installer thats the problem
<Lindows> okay, nevermind
<neversfelde> mhh
<neversfelde> strange guy
 * shadeslayer throws segfaults at lex79
<lex79> lol
<shadeslayer> added with extra plasma goodness :D
<shadeslayer> go go bulldog98 :D
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: got your wiki setup?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: yes https://wiki.kubuntu.org/bulldog98 copied a bit of your side ^^
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: no problem... i release everything under GPL3 ;)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Please do KDE stuff GPL2+
<shadeslayer> contents are a bit off
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: d*m what to do if I need GPL2+ or KDE work
<bulldog98> ScottK: +1
<shadeslayer> ScottK: why tho?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Because a lot of KDE stuff is GPL2 and GPL2 and 3 aren't compatible.
<shadeslayer> ah..
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: KDE is under GPLv2+
<ScottK> bulldog98: It's not all 2+.  There is also 2.
<Riddell> KDE licence policy is for GPL 2+ for stuff in SVN, it means it's all the same so you can copy and paste code without caring about licence and it means you can link to GPL 2 only bits
<Riddell> like poppler and some other libraries
<shadeslayer> well.... kdeaccessibility == done
<shadeslayer> just checking once more with pbuilder
<shadeslayer> does anyone watch The IT crowd?
<Riddell> new series today isn't it?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: dunno.. someone recommended it to me :P
<shadeslayer> India always lags behind in such stuff
<shadeslayer> hmm.. do we need usr/share/kde4/services/kttsd.desktop
<Riddell> is it in debian/not-installed?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> also kttsd has be replaced by jovie
<Riddell> so it should probably go in the jovie package
<shadeslayer> usr/share/kde4/services/jovie.desktop
<shadeslayer> we already have that
<Riddell> I'd work from the assumption that upstream know what they're doing
<Riddell> this isn't always a correct assumption but it's usually the best starting point :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> ask jpwhiting to check
<Riddell> he's in #kde-devel
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we need to ship both
<Riddell> as I say, best to trust upstream unless there's a very good reason :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what pinotree doesnt believe me now? :P
<shadeslayer> lex79: kdelibs built... wohoo
<Riddell> shadeslayer: pino is from debian, they have high standards :)
<shadeslayer> oh :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well i can see that from my revu uploads :P
<shadeslayer> s/my/comments on my
<shadeslayer> i even get asked to correct verbose lintian errors 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kdeaccessibility/ubuntu/+merge/28470
<Riddell> ping me in half an hour if I don't get to that shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> lex79: kdeaccessibility is up ;)
<shadeslayer> heh.. brokenl00gR still didnt add me to ~ninjas :P
<lex79> kdeaccessibility merged
<shadeslayer> lex79: thanks
<shadeslayer> ofirk: poke
<shadeslayer> before i forget :P
<ofirk> hi
<lex79> np
<shadeslayer> ofirk: theres a Kubuntu Meeting this monday
<shadeslayer> ofirk: are you still interested in applying for memebership?
<ofirk> shadeslayer: I saw your email
<ofirk> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> ofirk: ok awesome,youll need to complete all the steps then ;)
<shadeslayer> then theres something about the new kubuntu.org :D
<shadeslayer> ofirk: why are we using the old KDE theme in the new site?
<ofirk> shadeslayer: do you mean, sign the code of conduct, upload GPG and write a personal page on the wiki?
<shadeslayer> ofirk: theres more
<ofirk> shadeslayer: more :(
<shadeslayer> ofirk: one sec
<shadeslayer> ofirk: join https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members
<shadeslayer> which is about it i think :P
<ofirk> shadeslayer: done!
<ofirk> shadeslayer: thanks :)
 * shadeslayer hugs ofirk
<ofirk> shadeslayer: about the theme...
<shadeslayer> yes..
<ofirk> shadeslayer: where? at the homepage?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> the circle overlay is the old theme
<shadeslayer> ( but it looks good imo )
<shadeslayer> but i gathered some feedback and people said that we should use the new theme
<ofirk> thanks
<ofirk> feedback is very important
<shadeslayer> ofirk: the wallpaper is old too... 
<shadeslayer> and that we should show actual devices running Kubuntu... like ubuntu.com does
<shadeslayer> brokenl00gR: anything you want to add?
<ofirk> What devices?
<shadeslayer> ofirk: open ubuntu.com
<ofirk> they should look shiny and cool
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> ofirk: well.. it could a community contributed pic...
<shadeslayer> but thats what i got as feedback ;)
<ofirk> shadeslayer: I want to show you an idea I have for the new download page
<shadeslayer> ok
<ofirk> shadeslayer: There are 5 download options
<shadeslayer> sure... send me the link :)
<shadeslayer> ok
<ofirk> very confusing for the avg. user
<ofirk> so: http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<ofirk> I just started working on this
<shadeslayer> oh pretty awesome
<shadeslayer> ofirk: suggestion : add a note about using torrente
<shadeslayer> *torrents
<ofirk> I think that a table which will summaries important facts about each option and gather them by their common
<ofirk> noted, thanks!
<shadeslayer> and do we need the table at the right?
<ofirk> the one above the torrents?
<shadeslayer> Install at your own risk!  sounds scary :p
<shadeslayer> ofirk: the one on the right
<ofirk> yes, it should be :)
<shadeslayer> Navigation and stuff
<ofirk> well, it depends
<ofirk> it can make navigation easier
<ofirk> but there is the upper menu which can be used for navigation
<shadeslayer> hmm.. well if we have a navigation bar at top
<shadeslayer> ofirk: :P
<ofirk> the problem with the upper menu is the space limit
<ofirk> it can only handle 5 links
<ofirk> so...
<shadeslayer> ofirk: most people would like to return to the home page after hitting download
<shadeslayer> ofirk: oh! add something so that people can use a mirror from nearby
<ofirk> it can be done by using the breadcrumb bar
<shadeslayer> to download the ISO
<shadeslayer> like a dropdown menu
<shadeslayer> we dont want to overload the main servers :P
<ofirk> for now it is impossible to automatically choose a mirror near-by, and listing all of them will just make people crazy
<ofirk> so only the main mirror will be listed
<ofirk> I hope that for the next kubuntu release the download page will be able to redirect the user to a mirror near him
<shadeslayer> ofirk: ok,btw ubuntu.com automatically randomizes the mirror
<shadeslayer> so maybe you can look at their source code
<shadeslayer> i think were merging the netbook edition and desktop edition into one
<ofirk> kubuntu.org can't use php scripts (and any other server side scripting) so we are stuck with nothing that can handle mirrors...
<ofirk> :(
<shadeslayer> so you might want to keep that in mind :)
<shadeslayer> ofirk: bah...
<ofirk> but they are different, no?
<ofirk> wait
<shadeslayer> ofirk: nope
<shadeslayer> ofirk: its in our specs for maverick
<ofirk> oh
<ofirk> :)
<shadeslayer> Merge Kubuntu and Kubuntu Netbook into a single image
<ofirk> this will decrease confusion. I think this is good choice!
<shadeslayer> ofirk: yes,Riddell is working on a script that detects screen size and will launch plasma-* accordingly
<ofirk> now I figured that kubuntu has 7 different download links
<ofirk> 2 dvd, 2 cd, 1 netbook, 2 alternate
<shadeslayer> ofirk: nice work with http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<ofirk> thanks again :)
<ofirk> btw, I wanted to use real devices for the feature tour but couldn't find nice looking once
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> we could run a competition of sorts for this
<shadeslayer> best device gets featured
<ofirk> but we need vendor approval for using their brand on our site
<shadeslayer> hmm... idk about all the details :P
<shadeslayer> ofirk: oh and will it be possible to add a twitter/identi.ca stream to the main page?
<shadeslayer> just goes ahead to show the ' Social Desktop '
<ofirk> maybe for the next release
<shadeslayer> :)
<ofirk> I want to launch the site as soon as possible...
<shadeslayer> ofirk: yeah :D
<shadeslayer> ofirk: i cant think of anything else :P
<ofirk> multi-language support. which languages do you speak?
<shadeslayer> Hindi
<shadeslayer> and English :P
<shadeslayer> ofirk: is there a help.ubuntu.com in the making?
<shadeslayer> ofirk: oh and please please please put IRC above forums in http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/community
<shadeslayer> live chat > forums imo
<ofirk> IRC above forums makes sense
<ofirk> about help.*.*, not right now, but ryan is working on a theme for the wiki
<shadeslayer> whoo :D
<ofirk> I guess help.ubuntu.com won't be themed since it is a ubuntu site, not kubuntu (is there help.kubuntu.org?)
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> ofirk: then http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/support also needs re ordering
<shadeslayer> community , then answers , free docs and then paid support
<descendent87> why are kubuntuforums reccomended above ubuntuforums? surely we should be using ubuntuforums as it is the same base so a lot of the problems are shared with ubuntu and there is a lot more activity on there than the kubuntuforums
<ofirk> descendent87: you are right. this is a left over from the old site...
<shadeslayer> ofirk: oh and on the live chat page,can we have instructions on getting onto the IRC? ( specifically with quassel )
<ofirk> shadeslayer: I think that free docs is the best place for help (help.ubuntu.com)
<shadeslayer> a screenshot guided tour kind of thing
<ofirk> this should go into the wiki
<ofirk> if you can make one and upload it to the wiki, I will be glad to link to it
<shadeslayer> sure 
<shadeslayer> ofirk: ill do it this weekend and put it in the ML
<shadeslayer> ofirk: any particular screen size ( aka resolution )
<descendent87> ofirk: that's cool, just wondered as new kubuntu users will get help a lot quicker on ubuntu forums
<ofirk> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> ok.. well i have a 1440x900 screen :P
<ofirk> shadeslayer: it will be best if you do it on a clean install of 10.04 so you will be able to explain it for begginers who just installed kubuntu
<ofirk> shadeslayer: you can use vm for this...
<shadeslayer> ofirk: oh i can just create a new user ;)
<shadeslayer> or a VM would do too :D
<ofirk> shadeslayer: yep :)
<shadeslayer> ofirk: ok,added to TODO ;)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: don't think I'll get to kdeaccessibility merge or indeed anything else tonight, will do tomorrow morning
<shadeslayer> Riddell: already merged ;)
<Riddell> oh, groovy
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thanks to lex79
<lex79> :)
<shadeslayer> ofirk: anything else you need from me?
<shadeslayer> im pretty much free 24x7 these days
<ofirk> shadeslayer: I wish I was free...
<ofirk> shadeslayer: no thanks!
<shadeslayer> ( if only i knew how to code websites,i could help there too )
<shadeslayer> ofirk: whats the new site coded in btw?
<ofirk> shadeslayer: it uses drupal 6 which is php, js, html and css for markup
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> ofirk: where can i learn this? ( im a n00b at website making :P )
<descendent87> is kde 4.5 beta 2 running a lot slower than 4.4 for anyone else? I have an ATI Radeon HD3200 card using the os ati driver and KDE feels a lot slower to me, clicking anything takes a few seconds to respond etc. Just want to check it's not a known bug or video driver issue before I report it
<ofirk> shadeslayer: I learned php from the php manual website
<shadeslayer> descendent87: yeah its a bit slow
<ofirk> but that was 8 years ago I think...
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> ofirk: i thought drupal was a sort of CDBMS 
<descendent87> shadeslayer: at least it's not just me experiencing it then
<ofirk> shadeslayer: it is a CMS
<shadeslayer> ofirk: yes thats what i meant ;)
<ofirk> shadeslayer: actually an abstract CMS, so it makes it more difficult to learn
<shadeslayer> descendent87: yeah,i get random lock ups and stuff
<ofirk> but has you learn how to use wordpress, for example, you get used to the idea of CMS
<shadeslayer> there was another CMS system i started to learn.. then i got fed up :P
<ofirk> it's nice to play with them but if you don't have anything specific, you will leave it
<shadeslayer> lex79: suppose i want to switch mirrors in pbuilder,what do i do>
<shadeslayer> edited pbuilderrc btw 
<maco> shadeslayer: pbuilder login --save-after-login (umm check the manpage)
<maco> shadeslayer: then use sed to replace the URL with the mirror's URL
<ofirk> shadeslayer: so you program with C++?
<maco> shadeslayer: then exit the pbuilder and itll retar with your changes saved
<maco> shadeslayer: im not sure about my -- part of the command, hence the manpage reference
<shadeslayer> ofirk: i know C++ ,but learning to use Qt and KDE libs,also i help package KDE and in bug triaging
<shadeslayer> maco: oh sure no problem ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-25
<ofirk> shadeslayer: this is mystery for me
<shadeslayer> maco: i just used sudo pbuilder update --override-config
<maco> *shrug* ok. my way's more permanent
<shadeslayer> ofirk: what is a mystery ? C++ ? :P
<shadeslayer> maco: nah.. its the same actually :P
<maco> you have to remember to --override-config every time you update it though, dont you?
<shadeslayer> maco: i just change the pbuilderrc 
<shadeslayer> nope
<ofirk> shadeslayer: I tried several times to work with C++ and Qt or Python but never managed to do something with it...
<shadeslayer> ofirk: hehe :D
<maco> so if you run pbuilder update itll do the right thing next time?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> ( well it should ... :P
<shadeslayer> stupid local mirror has hashsum mismatch
<lex79> I use sudo pbuilder login --basetgz /home/lex/pbuilder/maverick-i386-base.tgz --save-after-login
<lex79> then edit sources.list
<lex79> then type exit
<shadeslayer> maco: lex79 my method works too ;)
<shadeslayer> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main libcurl3-gnutls 7.21.0-1ubuntu1 [265kB]
<shadeslayer> ofirk: i would recommend learning C++ first
<shadeslayer> then any other language
<ofirk> shadeslayer: add to my TODO list ;)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> aww... our star packager timed out :P
<shadeslayer> must be the huge upload :P
<ofirk> it's getting late
<ofirk> good night
<ofirk> shadeslayer: thanks for your feedback!
<shadeslayer> ofirk: glad to talk with you :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: really big upload?
 * shadeslayer is really sad that kde api is down
<lex79> which upload?
<shadeslayer> lex79: you timed out... so  i thought it must be a package upload :P
<lex79> no, system freezes :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: is kdebase-workspace uploaded?
<lex79> not yet :(
<shadeslayer> lex79: ah ok
<shadeslayer> lex79: btw we need to backport brokenl00gR's google gadgets too :)
<lex79> freeze during the compilation is not funny :(
<shadeslayer> lex79: whats your CPU speed?
<lex79> 3.2 Ghz
<shadeslayer> oh... 
 * shadeslayer compiles stuff on a T8100 2.1 Ghz laptop
<shadeslayer> gets hot as hell
<shadeslayer> literally :P
<lex79> google gadget already did on maverick?
<lex79> 4.4.90?
<shadeslayer> lex79: no i mean when we package it for maverick,we have to backport it to lucid
<lex79> oh ok
<shadeslayer> i bet kdeartwork has new stuff for install files
<lex79> you should look in wallpapers directory before test build, much more easy
<shadeslayer> dont really care about the wallpapers since we have usr/share/wallpapers/
<shadeslayer> in the install files...
<lex79> yes, I forgot about that :)
<shadeslayer> its the other stuff i care about :P
<shadeslayer> plasma theme changes,etc
<lex79> uhm I don't think there will be many changes in this release ;)
<lex79> just wallpapers but you have the magic install file
<JontheEchidna> yay, vlc 1.1.0 in maverick
<lex79> oh
<lex79> good
<lex79> JontheEchidna: did you know what the difference between usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/ and
<lex79> usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/PyKDE4/ ?
<lex79> *do you
<JontheEchidna> Nope. ScottK might
<lex79> in kdebase-workspace plasmascript.py wants install in usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/plasmascript.py
<lex79> instead of usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/PyKDE4/ 
<lex79> :(
<lex79> I think due to this change: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.4/kdebase/workspace/CMakeLists.txt?r1=1135756&r2=1135755&pathrev=1135756
<lex79> I hate python
<lex79> ScottK: btw https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-smooth-tasks/0.0~wip20100227-0ubuntu4/+build/1810777
<lex79> \o/
<lex79> JontheEchidna: seems right, with usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/plasmascript.py in install file
<lex79> plasmascript.py will go in usr/share/pyshared/PyKDE4/
<lex79> python stuff is weird
<lex79> :)
<lex79> maybe is dh_pysupport magic
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1142446 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (DownloadWidget.cpp ManagerWidget.cpp) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-99> Only set m_proxyModel's source model *after* we've populated the main
<CIA-99> PackageModel. This way, the proxy model isn't churning CPU every time one of
<JontheEchidna> down from ~4 second startup to ~2 seconds :D
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1142450 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp If the user cancels changes in the ReviewWidget, don't disable the back button responsible returning to the main view. Trapping users is not nice. (But fun >:D)
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1142452 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ReviewWidget.cpp Similar optimizations to the proxyModel in ReviewWidget, though it'll be less apparent since ReviewWidget will probably not ever have more than a couple hundred items at most.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so, turns out that QSortFilterModePrivate was getting called 31,975 times more than it needed to be, with the call getting more expensive each time ^.^
<JontheEchidna> (There are 31,976 packages)
<JontheEchidna> "this was a trimump..." http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopl28421-jpg.jpg
 * JontheEchidna will now have to listen to Still Alive
<nixternal> what's up with mav cd builds?
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142456 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp There's no need to check for an empty QString, and then construct/return an entirely new empty string to return.
<ScottK> lex79: Congratulations.
<lex79> thanks :)
<ScottK> lex79: That is pysupport magic.
<ScottK> For python2.6, use dist-packages.
<lex79> and site-packages ?
<ScottK> For pure python stuff it should actually end up in pyshared with symlinks to dist-packages.
<ScottK> that was used in python2.5 and prior.
<ScottK> It shouldn't be used by distro packages at all in 2.6.
<lex79> seems -workspace wants install plasmascript.py in site-packages
<ScottK> That's a bug.
<lex79> ouch :(
<ScottK> I think Debian has done some recent work on Python stuff in bindings, so you might check.
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142459 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp Construct QStrings a bit smarter. (Mostly in cases where something's gone horribly wrong. But at least we can faily in the least amount of mallocs from QString ;)
<CIA-99> [docmessages] yurchor * 1142467 * trunk/ (38 files in 19 dirs) SVN_SILENT Ukrainian translation update
<kaitos> hello
<CIA-99> [nds] mwiese * 1142473 * (91 files in 42 dirs) Translation and maintenance
<ofirk> Riddell: ping
<NCommander> ScottK: might have found why kdebindings is broken
<NCommander> Investigating more, but doesn't look like a python-qt4 problem
<CIA-99> [summit] okushi * 1142584 * trunk/ (40 files in 24 dirs) SVN_SILENT: summit merge
<CIA-99> [summit] ilic * 1142590 * trunk/ (39 files in 19 dirs) Summit gather.
<Riddell> ofirk: hi
<ofirk> Riddell: how are you?
<Riddell> oui, ca va
<ofirk> I am working on the download page
<ofirk> Riddell: can you take a look at it? http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<Riddell> that's looking lovely
<Riddell> however I wonder if our sysadmins will be happy with a direct link to releases.ubuntu.com rather than using mirrors
<ofirk> Riddell: matthew said they are working on a mirror solution and in the mean time they want us to use direct linking to the images
<ofirk> they said that after ubuntu.com was upgraded, kubuntu download form broke...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh sweet, what was the problem in particular?
<Riddell> ofirk: ok groovy
 * apachelogger feels like a cyberman when going through his inbox
<apachelogger> deletedeletedeeeeleetee
<CIA-99> [docmessages] zepires * 1142613 * trunk/l10n-kde4/pt/ (9 files in 7 dirs) Finished HEAD for now
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
<apachelogger> supposedly we need to tweak the muon rule to be more explicit about what path of muon to use
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://qt.nokia.com/developer/learning/archive/online/talks/developerdays2009/tech-talks/optimizing-performance-in-qt-based-applications
<Riddell> NCommander, agateau: have you scheulded your sessions at akademy?
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100625103025-vuimot09adqco36r * (debian/changelog src/dbglookupthread.cpp) Reduce heap usage
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100625103101-xzr5nd9979rb9gqq * src/dbglookupthread.h s/NULL/0
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you are finally working!
<Quintasan> :D
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100625103221-xborn8bdsj0jhwj7 * (debian/changelog src/dbginstaller.cpp) Properly destruct dbginstaller
<Quintasan> yay utils left
<Quintasan> :D
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100625104005-031pboyezbd1fkl5 * (debian/changelog src/dbginstaller.cpp) Provide context for translatable strings
<apachelogger> Quintasan: huh?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: don't mind me, I sometimes get the impression that you don't do much but seeing contents of those commits makes my head spin so I won't say anything
 * Quintasan is more lazy than he supposed
<apachelogger> lol
 * apachelogger is too old to do actual work :P
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100625105041-6ztq3sufix6flnso * (3 files in 2 dirs) * Function calls with const QString references * Mark static functions as such
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100625110048-tvcb3mlwextj7vfg * src/dbglookupthread.cpp use foreach instead of c-style looping
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100625110255-m3w2psxdeahh8zzj * src/dbglookupthread.cpp be clear about intentions
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100625110917-j7vw3q5qc1af8p4n * src/ (dbginstaller.cpp dbginstaller.h) less heap action + cosnt correctness
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100625111023-91nw6fdq81txqb1l * src/ (dbginstaller.cpp dbglookupthread.cpp dbglookupthread.h) header cleanup
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100625111117-11ppjdojjkkn0r4h * src/dbginstaller.cpp formatting++
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Every time you add something to a parent model, it tells the proxymodel to reload. But reloading the proxy model is more and more expensive to reload as the amount of packages in the parent model increases
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: good thing we have callgrind ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should blog about that discovery - waving the flag of kubuntu being super efficency aware and stuff ;)
<JontheEchidna> right ^.^
<JontheEchidna> I have to figure out a way to un-set the parent model when I'm reloading everything after updates have been checked or a package has been stalled
<JontheEchidna> it has the same problem as startup
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100625111531-f3r3hpxniqmmq07t * src/ (dbginstaller.cpp dbginstaller.h) more const QString&
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: setParent(0)?
<JontheEchidna> probably setSourceModel(0) or something. I've not tried yet :P
<apachelogger> oh, you are deriving form abstractmodel ^^
<JontheEchidna> it compiles \o/
<JontheEchidna> it works \o/
<apachelogger> splendid!
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I have to set again the first column to take up as much space as it can though  ^.^
<JontheEchidna> It gets un-did by unsetting the parent model it would seem
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopr28421-jpg.jpg
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: where do you set that anyway?
<JontheEchidna> m_packageView->header()->setResizeMode(0, QHeaderView::Stretch);
 * apachelogger is wondering why that would be unset
<JontheEchidna> The view header is a separate class. Very deceivign while looking at apidocs
<JontheEchidna> by default the last column is told to do all the stretching
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe you need to hook up the view with a signal from the model?
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1142676 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ManagerWidget.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-99> Un-set the ProxyModel's parent while we rebuild the parent model, otherwise the
<CIA-99> ProxyModel will rebuild it's parent/proxy index mapping each and every time a
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the reason we got away with using "libqapt" as a CIA filter is that libqapt got no translateable strings ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I know :P
 * JontheEchidna didn't want to mess with a Qt-only translation system
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<apachelogger> well, a lib should not generate user visible strings anyway in most cases I think
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://wklej.org/id/356218/ <-- any idea wtf?
<apachelogger> /usr/bin/make  -C obj-x86_64-linux-gnu -j6 
<apachelogger> where is that coming from? Oo
<apachelogger> -j6?
<apachelogger> eh?
<apachelogger> python stuff fails
<apachelogger> possibly because cmake was not able to find the python
<apachelogger> so there is probably a bug in the cmakelists because it tries to build python stuff even though there is no python found
<Quintasan> damn u python
<Quintasan> apachelogger: -j6, I do own a quad-core :3
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the guy doing the performance video is using kubuntu ^.^
<JontheEchidna> Do we have a minion for docbook fixing yet? :D
<NCommander> Riddell: I didn't get to scheluding it. Am I screwed now?
<Riddell> NCommander: not if you can find a space
<NCommander> Riddell: where's the schedule
<Riddell> http://community.kde.org/Events/Akademy/2010/Tuesday etc
<ScottK> NCommander: Sounds great (re bindings)
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1142717 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/PackageModel/PackageModel.cpp Use the const QList::at() function instead of the non-const [] operator. Avoids deep copy in PackageModel::Data and shaves half a second off of startup time or so.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: why do we have an install file for kdeutils-dev but no entry in control?
<Quintasan> should I add it?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: debian removed it in 4.1 times for uselessness
<JontheEchidna> I wouldn't add it, personally
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> so leaving it as is
<shadeslayer> \o
<odla> hi will 10.10 see more kubuntu tweaks with artwork? while i really like the upstream artwork it would be nice to see something that was distinctly kubuntu
<shadeslayer> odla: well... we will be shipping rekonq as the default browser.. not much change to artwork
 * odla can't wait till there is a really usuable KDE web browser like firefox or chrome
<odla> btw ... will qt creator 2.0 and friends get packaged for 10.04?
<shadeslayer> odla: yeah i packaged RC1 
<shadeslayer> its in the repos now
<shadeslayer> oh.. for 10.04
<shadeslayer> odla: if you want it i can put it in my PPA
<shadeslayer> or in the Kubuntu Beta/Experimental  ppa
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does this look ok : http://pastebin.com/TmfvkuT0
<shadeslayer> for the debian/copyright file
<shadeslayer> oh.. ill add  see "/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-3". in line 42 as well
<apachelogger> well, no yes somehow
<apachelogger> what is misisng most prominently is a short version of the GPL3
<shadeslayer> in the first license ?
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142730 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h package.cpp package.h) A bunch of const correctness fixes. Breaks ABI
<apachelogger> also stating that src/qipmsg-xdg-open is not GPL3 before you even mention that everything is GPL3 is sort of confusing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you just need to structure that :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: okies :D
<shadeslayer> so first GPL and then the MIT license :)
<ScottK> What license is it?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: MIT 
<ScottK> Oh, great.  That's fine.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, no, think different ;)
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> will do
<apachelogger> first you explain that this beasty is generally copyrighted by Yichi and licensed under GPL 3(+?)
<apachelogger> then you explain there are 2 (I think?) files that are copyright by someone else and licensed under GPL 2+ (I think?)
<apachelogger> thne you explain that there is this 1 file that is copyright by yet someone else and licensed under MIT
<apachelogger> this is all free of form here, so you can do this any way you want
<apachelogger> but in general the reader should then known that most of the code is under GPL 3+ and if he wants to contact the main copyright holder he may mail to somedude@example.org
<apachelogger> and that file x and y are under different license and copyright
<apachelogger> and that file z is under different license and copyright
<apachelogger> and that the packaging is under different copyright (but ideally same license as main source)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> I personally find dep6 something to hold on to
<apachelogger> http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep6/
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-firefox-installer/trunk/annotate/head:/debian/copyright is for example heavily insipired by dep6
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:     KCmdLineArgs::init( argc, argv, &aboutData ); << what do argc and argv contain ? ( afaik they have junk values )
 * ScottK personally finds it makes things a lot more complex with all the fields and stuff to get wrong.
<apachelogger> first there is generally established that all files are copyrighed by me and JontheEchidna and licensed under $speciallicense, then style/* and one specific file get excluded and described in detail
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, you do not need to put dep6 into practise
<apachelogger> I personally just hold on to the general structure
 * apachelogger finds it much more comfortable to read and write
<ScottK> I think that's fine, but I'm not in favor of pushing the details on people.
<shadeslayer> ahh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: argc = argument count, argv = argument values
<apachelogger> they do by no means contain junk
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so are they standard values ( static? )
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> then?
<apachelogger> they get passed to main()
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but .. where from? :P
<shadeslayer> nothing is called before main,where do these values come from ?
<JontheEchidna> from what you type when you run the app
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ohhh
<JontheEchidna> e.g. dolphin myfile.txt
<apachelogger> now that statement is just wrong
<apachelogger> so very wrong
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i just ran ./myapp 
<apachelogger> so argc will be 1 and argv[0] will contain "./myapp"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well.. nothing apart from the pre processor directives i mean :P
<apachelogger> that is also not right
<shadeslayer> ah...
<apachelogger> write a simple C program, and then go manually through the steps that gcc would take and analyze what happens
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i usually use int main ()
<shadeslayer> no arguments passed :P
<apachelogger> there are greater powers at work than C programmers see in their limited world of main() :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: they would be passed alright, they are just not accepted
<shadeslayer> ah and btw do you know how to make kate stop making backup files while editing stuff ?
<apachelogger> which is BTW about as bad a program as it can get IMHO :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: change the save setting to not make backups
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^ do you think we should propose this/kds it?
 * apachelogger does not find those backups particularly useful
<JontheEchidna> I always tell kate to not make those backups
<JontheEchidna> annoying
<apachelogger> ack
<apachelogger> milian: pingly do you have contacts within the enemy lines of kate?
<JontheEchidna> yay for const correctness! (const correct log on the left) http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopu28421-jpg.jpg
 * JontheEchidna does the 46% less expensive dance
 * apachelogger only sees that other things are more expensive now
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw do you notice the tiny ksnapshot icon in your snapshot?
<shadeslayer> its insanely tiny :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah, the bouncy thing didn't fade away in time
 * apachelogger is actually wondering why the log on the left has almost 0.5 million more mallocs
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/XWqg8Hni
 * shadeslayer is thinking of removing first 3 copyrights
 * apachelogger is thinking so too
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I did accidentally hover my mouse over the model, which called PackageModel::data a few more times than on the right
 * apachelogger is also thinking that some how License: does not hold justice to what follows
<shadeslayer> fixed
<shadeslayer> oh have to replace link too
 * apachelogger also thinks that Foo : bar mixed with Foo: bar looks unprofessional
 * apachelogger also thinks that saying it is GPL-3 but indeed having a short versoin of GPL-3+ is confusing
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ah ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: a general thought would also be to use unified structures for same things
<apachelogger> like one time you write "Copyright (C) 2010 Yichi Zhang" another "Copyright 2006, Kevin Krammer"  and a third again "Copyright (C) 2010 Rohan Garg <rohan16garg@gmail.com>"
<shadeslayer> hmm... 
<shadeslayer> oh the extra (C) >
<apachelogger> not to mention, IIRC from a legal POV it is highly doubtable if (C) is to be accepted as a copyright symbol, instead you should use the unicode symbol really
<shadeslayer> now where would i find that
<apachelogger> also the notice about debian packaging steps out of line regarding overal format
<shadeslayer> true
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok will fix ;)
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-firefox-installer/trunk/annotate/head:/src/kubuntufirefoxinstaller.cpp
<apachelogger> unicode symbol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I suppose watching that video made you opt for .at()? :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> that was a big improvement
<Riddell> NCommander, ScottK: for the release team meeting, how are arm compiles going?
 * apachelogger was most happy when he realized that this would be const whereas the other would not a couple of months back ^^
<NCommander> Riddell: slowly, and painfully.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: scary how tiny things can have large impact :D
<JontheEchidna> especially since it ain't ever gonna change since it's being displayed in an itemview
<ScottK> Riddell: All good except bindings and edu.  NCommander thinks he's getting a handle on bindings.
<ScottK> Still waiting for Tonio to fix kdesudo (it's currently failed on armel, but the problem isn't armel specific - it's one of the docbook ones)
<apachelogger> uh?
<apachelogger> Riddell: JontheEchidna: did you get a chance to look at the new desktop-file patch?
 * apachelogger is still a bit troubled by introducing new API
<Riddell> apachelogger: no, what's the link again?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw i talked to ofirk yesterday and i put forward the suggestion of having pics of actual devices running kubuntu on the site
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/kdelibs/fix-desktopfile-translations/revision/238
<shadeslayer> like ubuntu.com does
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/ceWB2690
<shadeslayer> fixed first (C) as well
<shadeslayer> and GPL-3+
<shadeslayer> with more fixes http://pastebin.com/wZLTRn6h
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100625144211-0c7478d7z07aa89v * (searchproviders/lpppas.desktop debian/changelog) Add lpppas - search for a PPA by name
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: more to be fixed still
<apachelogger> looks already better though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats left now?
<shadeslayer> will be back in 20-30 mins :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: revisit what I was /meing about ;)
<apachelogger> perfect
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/455019/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^ we can indeed specifically make l10n creation dependent on component being main or restricted
<apachelogger> \o/
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<apachelogger> Did anyone notice brokenness thus far?
<JontheEchidna> brokenness in what?
<ScottK> So that would be no.
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> l10n template generation stuff foo
<txwikinger> http://lwn.net/Articles/392016/
<apachelogger> see mail to list :P
 * txwikinger likes Mark's approach to quality
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> TLDR
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, Riddell: another advantage ... since we have this check for desktop_ in klocale, overhead for ctoring various klocales is kept rather low
<apachelogger> though I would still find it better if we could reuse one instance and just exchange the catalogs :/
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142741 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Various const correctness fixes. Use .at() in Backend::Package(iter) to make the call 15% less expensive (according to callgrind)
<Riddell> "Rems (leveillerems) wants to be a member of #kubuntu-devel IRC Operators" err, who?
<ScottK> Lots of people want lots of things they don't get.
 * ryanakca shrugs
<ryanakca> What's the logical order for doing the Lucid packages on w.k.o/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging ? Once I finish the dishes, I'll be free until the meeting to do whatever.
<ryanakca> ... and I don't yet have a Maverick schroot set up to test build those packages :)
<JontheEchidna> The best way is to do it in order by dependency: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Thanks, and I assume I'm backporting the ones already in the kubuntu-ninjas PPA?
<Trouble_> Any idea when 4.5 RC1 will be packaged for Lucid? I can be around for testing from ninjas
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: yeah
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: yep
<apachelogger> ryanakca: yes
<Riddell> apachelogger: translatedEntry() can't be private?
<ryanakca> Lovely, thanks. I'll be back in a few minutes to start on that.
<Riddell> or rather why does kdecore/services/kservice.cpp need to use it rather than readEntry("Name")?
<apachelogger> Riddell: used by kservice.cpp (which in turn is used by ksycoca)
<apachelogger> problem is that kservice does use an own config group IIRC
<apachelogger> not sure why out of the top of my head
 * Trouble_ is tempted to upgrade to Maverick
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: For class constructors, can you pass an argument as const as long as you don't modify it in the constructor, or must you not ever modify the argument in the class at all?
<apachelogger> Riddell: readEntry("Name") would not be using the gettextdomain
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you can pass, but then you must either do a deep copy or maintain a const member
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/8QgutTfz
<apachelogger> for latter the caller must of course ensure that the object does not get deleted before the instance of $class that uses it
<JontheEchidna> basically I'm wondering if I can pass the arguments the Package::Package as const: http://paste.ubuntu.com/455026/
<Riddell> apachelogger: presumably this will show up any apps which get the X- key added but don't end up with translations pretty quickly
<shadeslayer> hold on.. something is amiss
<apachelogger> Riddell: pardon?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok so finally http://pastebin.com/ktmVRR2C
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that would make no difference
<JontheEchidna> since they are for the most part just pointers?
<apachelogger> pointers are only 4 byte in size anyway
<JontheEchidna> right :)
<apachelogger> + on the stack
<JontheEchidna> I'm wondering what can be done about that PkgIterator, though...
<apachelogger> well, you could always pass the iterator as pointer too ;)
<apachelogger> but I do not think that reference really causes overhead
<Quintasan> Trouble_: if you want Trouble then upgrade
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> so there is nothing to improve either
<shadeslayer> kubotu: karma
<kubotu> shadeslayer has neutral karma
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> I can't upload kdeutils
<apachelogger> wonderful, amarok was locking up all of plasma somehow \o/
<Riddell> oh, amarok, we have a new patch for that
<Quintasan> kubotu: karma
<kubotu> karma for Quintasan: 2
<dantti> hi, I've just installed kubuntu with nomodset on that vaio but after it rebooted it seems to be starting without it since i have no video again, I've added nomodset to grub file but i could not mount /dev in chroot any tips?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I have added libqjson-dev, python-qt4-dev, python-kde4-dev to build deps on kdeutils since it is unable to build without them
<Quintasan> dunno why
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/455032/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: on assembly level references and pointers look exactly alike
<apachelogger> so supposedly the only difference is for the compiler to do type checking on references and autodereferencing
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/455033/ the cpp for that asm btw
<Riddell> Quintasan: hmm, best to find out why
<Riddell> what was the error without them?
<Quintasan> Riddell: CMake was spewing out some crap about missing python libs but the whole build process didn't stop until it tried to use some of those libs
<Riddell> "some crap" isn't very informative :)
<Trouble_> Quintasan: Why thank you very much :-p
<dantti> weird adding nomodset while on the grub screen also does not fix it :/
<Riddell> markey: I'd like to add this patch from agateau to our amarok package http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/10_soundmenu_support.diff it's in an early preliminary state and doesn't do much currently but let me know if you object
<agateau> markey: it's kinda ugly for now I have to warn you
<Quintasan> Riddell: Found Python library: PYTHON_LIBRARY-NOTFOUND <--- after this some python traceback
<Riddell> Quintasan|Szel: I'd expect that to happen, but since we have "DEB_CMAKE_CUSTOM_FLAGS += -DINSTALL_PRINTER_APPLET:BOOL=TRUE" in debian/rules it shouldn't matter
<Quintasan> oh man
<Riddell> Quintasan|Szel: I'd expect that to happen, but since we have "DEB_CMAKE_CUSTOM_FLAGS += -DINSTALL_PRINTER_APPLET:BOOL=TRUE" in debian/rules it shouldn't matter
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://wklej.org/id/356218/ here is the whole buildlog
<Quintasan> Riddell: after adding those python things to dependencies it works
<dantti> someone has any tip on how to make this notebook boot? nomodset only works on the install cd :/
<shadeslayer> best quote i have come across : Linus Torvalds doesn’t wear glasses anymore not because he had laser eye surgery, but because he finally got his xorg.conf properly configured in his head.
<odla> shadeslayer: qt-creator 2.0 would be sweet
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> maybe some REVU now?
<ryanakca> Hmmm... Anybody having a hard time loging into the Wiki?
<JontheEchidna> why is this not giving me a link in the KTextBrowser? :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/455065/
<Riddell> Quintasan: revu of what?
<Riddell> Quintasan: that build log has an error in kgpg which doesn't seem to be related to qjson or python
<Riddell> Quintasan: qjson seems like a new dependency so we do want to add that, but python bits aren't needed
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it's not valid html at a guess
<Riddell> change </link>  to </a>
<Quintasan> Riddell: nah, just thinking about making a new package
<Quintasan> Riddell: okay, I'll revert it then
<JontheEchidna> still no href lovin' :(
<JontheEchidna> it shows "Please use Launchpad instead" but you can't click on it and its not blue
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes needs s/url/href/
<JontheEchidna> oh, duh :D
<JontheEchidna> yay
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1142765 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsWidget.cpp If changelog unavailable, point to the Launchpad page for the source package
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> it's holidays!
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Aye! Done school too?
<Quintasan> ryanakca: yeah :D
<Riddell> thanks for fixing kdeedu lex79 
<lex79> Riddell: no problem, still have to look at the issue in kdebase-workspace
<lex79> in plasma-scriptengine-python.install: plasmascript.py is in usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/ instead of usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/PyKDE4/
<Riddell> lex79: although doesn't python-support move it to a pysupport place anyway?
<lex79> uhm dunno
<ryanakca> Hmm, well, since I can't log into the wiki and since I don't like duplicate work, I'm working on kdebase for lucid... (re: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging )
<Riddell> marked
<lex79> Riddell: it's strange, in kdeedu pysupport works and we have usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/PyKDE4/marble.so
<lex79> but in workspace pysupport wants install in site-packages/
<lex79> maybe something is wrong in the cmake list
<ScottK> lex79: Did you look at the latest Debian changes?
<lex79> ryanakca: you should grab the package from ninja
<ScottK> Oh wait, you said workspace.  I was thinking bindings
<ryanakca> lex79: Yes
<ryanakca> lex79: I'm modifying 4:4.4.90-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<lex79> ScottK: where? in kdebindings? I'm come back in this moment....
<lex79> ryanakca: ok
<ScottK> There were some recent changes in Debian on bindings, IIRC related to Python stuff.
<Quintasan> Riddell: well, I have removed the python stuff from build depends and it FTBFS :(
<Quintasan> on KGpg
<Quintasan> Riddell: there is an error earlier: [ 46%] ../../../superkaramba/src/python/karamba.cpp:65: error: 'PyMethodDef' does not name a type
<Quintasan> and then make[2]: *** [superkaramba/src/CMakeFiles/superkaramba.dir/all] Error 2
<lex79> well, I will look if I can merge bindings from debian
<ScottK> Just be careful since they are still on 4.4.
<lex79> yes
<CIA-99> [libqapt] sitter * 1142773 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (4 files in 3 dirs) Introduce FindXapian and use it.
<apachelogger> dantti: pingely ping ping
<dantti> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> dantti: you are aware that cmake/modules/CMakeLists.txt of the debconf magic installs the findcmake file to wrong directory?
<dantti> apachelogger: y
<apachelogger>   2         DESTINATION ${CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX}/share/libdeconf-kde/cmake/modules/
<dantti> someone in kde-devel told me about the export keyword
<dantti> but i didnthad time to fix
<apachelogger> dantti: the what keyword? 
<dantti> export
<apachelogger> well, in what context?
<dantti> which exports the lib automatically
<dantti> cmake
<apachelogger> never heared of that
<apachelogger> sounds magical ^^
<apachelogger> aha!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you see my last paste?
<apachelogger> magic it is indeed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: last version I saw was still not implementing all things I was mumbling about
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/Hes39Jyz
<ryanakca> Ten minutes until meeting?
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: which meeting?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, revisit my mumbling :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe :P
<apachelogger> there is still stuff left to be fixed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: which one? :D
<apachelogger> dude!
<apachelogger> upload to review and I shall write it down properly :P
<shadeslayer> lol.. i mean you mumbled about lots of stuff :P
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Your meeting? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<ScottK> ryanakca: Isn't it on Monday?
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: Monday :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: apachelogger mumbles all the time, just check your logs :P
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/3xEBpbPp
<ryanakca> Oh, woops. I thought we were Monday. Hmm.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill upload to revu :P
<shadeslayer> havent combined the patches just yet
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: can you help me with combining 2 patches? 
<shadeslayer> i need a step by step walk through :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: hmm
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I just copy the patches outside the working directory, open them in a separate windows and copy them by hand
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: merging diff's never did any good for me
<dantti> apachelogger: i tiried to find you the page but I guess you already found it
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: doing this with quilt is really easy
<dantti> if you want to fix please do :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: so suppose the 2 patches modify 2 different files,it doesnt matter if i just copy one to the other?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: well, it shouldn't, but if the two patches fix two different bugs then leave it as is
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its basically a error with a spelling and the translation to the spelling 
<Quintasan> hah, so I think you can combine them
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: how do i do it with quilt then? 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: cd to source
<shadeslayer> already there
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ln -s debian/patches patches -> quilt new <new patch name> -> quilt add <files which are modified by the patch> -> edit the files -> quilt refresh
<Quintasan> you should have a nice diff sitting in debian/patches
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ln -s debian/patches patches ,where patches are the 2 patches i made?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: nope
<Quintasan> you are just linking a directory here
<shadeslayer> ok
<Quintasan> hey, if I'm doing it wrong then someone correct me :P
<apachelogger> dantti: that does not seem to create a find script though
<dantti> apachelogger: it seems not to be necessary anymore
 * apachelogger likes how this is not documented
<apachelogger> feels like ubuntu
<apachelogger> <3
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8338
<apachelogger> man
<apachelogger> this makes me all headache
<apachelogger> dantti: how is one supposed to handle a missing dep at cmake stage then?
 * apachelogger finds this all sorts of odd
<apachelogger> also my konsole tabs are eating the mouse again -.-
<shadeslayer> hehe.. happens here all the time
<apachelogger> feels like windows
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: windows doesnt have a konsole ;)
<apachelogger> music player that takes ages to start, coursers wandering off
<apachelogger> oh, and after the music player started it will happily crash after an hour
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> oh dear
<a|wen> Quintasan: instead of doing an "ln -s" each time you work with patches, you can simply add "export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches" to your .bashrc
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: oh btw suppose i made a mistake,and started over,but now i get with Patch kubuntu_01_spelling.patch exists already quilt new patchname
<shadeslayer> oh nvm
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142786 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp A few string optimizations
 * shadeslayer huggles Quintasan
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: new package with singe patch : http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8339
<apachelogger> <3 I command you to install! :D
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: you must remove the failed patch file and remove them from series file
<Quintasan> apachelogger: install what?
<apachelogger> debconf-kde
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how do you plan to detect debconf-kde at cmake stage?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: is that some of your evil magic?
<apachelogger> for muon
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: wait for debconf-kde to install a FindDebconf.cmake to the right spot
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> DebconfKdeConfig
<JontheEchidna> or whatever
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/455096/
<JontheEchidna> then do a FIND(DebconfKde REQUIRED)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: LOL
<apachelogger> much more stylish 
<apachelogger> also I never manage to not sneak a typo into sudo
<Quintasan> apachelogger: wtf is muon btw.
<apachelogger> aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: lunixcode!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://imagebin.ca/view/L3uwcX.html go fix your software :P
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1142793 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (8 files in 2 dirs) Implement an almost-complete error handler. Just missing a few QApt::ErrorCode enum members
<apachelogger> supposedly libqapt needs to do .fromLatin1 or something
<apachelogger> Quintasan: package manager
<JontheEchidna> One would expect to find that sort of bug on pyware :s
<JontheEchidna> Probably needs /s/fromStdString/fromLatin1
<apachelogger> or both ^^
<JontheEchidna> waa
<JontheEchidna> error: no matching function for call to ‘QString::fromLatin1(std::string)’
<Quintasan> apachelogger: is it possible that total Qt noob will find something to do there? :P
<Quintasan> by there I mean muon
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: both I said :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you should ask JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: no dice
 * Quintasan has tons of free time so he could learn some magic
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: could you try http://pastebin.com/NJ3GrBVF to see if it's coming back bogus from apt?
<JontheEchidna> ‘QString::fromLatin1(QString)’
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> error: no matching function for call to ‘QString::fromLatin1(QString)’
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> std::string -> qbytearray -> qstring
<apachelogger> not sure if you can go from std::string to qbytearray
<apachelogger> in either case you can call .data() on the std::string
<apachelogger> that will return a char*
<apachelogger> and both qbytearray and qstring can handle that
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: soo, got something easy there?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: could you try shortDescription = QString::fromLatin1(parser.ShortDesc().data()); ?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: Most of what needs done now is in libqapt. (And not-trivial either) it could use a lot of testing, though. Maybe you could weed out/fix some bugs
<lex79> Quintasan: if you have spare time there are a ton of packages to backport to lucid
<apachelogger> /home/me/src/svn/kde/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp:132: error: no match for ‘operator<<’ in ‘qDebug()() << pkgRecords::Parser::ShortDesc()’
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: 
<apachelogger> ^
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> prolly qDebug don't do std::string
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: forget that line and just change the one above it to: shortDescription = QString::fromLatin1(parser.ShortDesc().data());
<Quintasan> lex79: awesome
<Quintasan> that goes first
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Kevin and Jeremy do not have a email address specified
<Quintasan> lex79: also got any idea on kdeutils failing to build on KGpg without python in build-depends?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: hm, at what file was I looking Oo
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nvm
<lex79> nope for now, I'm working on kdebindings
<Quintasan> okay
<apachelogger> yay
 * apachelogger has the feeling that something is memleaking into his brain
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: now muon speaks english Oo
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<apachelogger> gotta get a new konsole
<apachelogger> it is freaking me out when the cursor disappears
<apachelogger> that is like looking at a void ship
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw in point 3 you are suggesting i remove the  If not, see "/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-3". line?
<JontheEchidna> how does calling .data on a function returning a translated string make it not translated? O.O
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I did an upgrade
<apachelogger> maybe that broke something
<apachelogger> no upgrades with regards to locale
<apachelogger> brrrrrrrrr
<JontheEchidna> does reverting the patch make it go back to all python-looking?
<apachelogger> no
<JontheEchidna> then probably something else broke, and we have no clue if the patch works because of that v.v
<apachelogger> "Ubuntu - we even break a dev's system without him noticing"
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the odd thing is that other apps still work
<apachelogger> OTOH apt-cache does not talk to me in german either
<apachelogger> man
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> maybe
<apachelogger> just maybe
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: your software broke it :P
<apachelogger> haha
<echidnaman> gah
 * apachelogger pokes echidnaman
<apachelogger> echidnaman: your software broke it!!!!
<apachelogger> dude!!
<apachelogger> :P
<Trouble_> Wow! Maverick works betters than Lucid! :-p
<Trouble_> <3
<Trouble_> Good work guys!
<apachelogger> Hole:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe Translation-de [1509kB]
<apachelogger> Hole:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/restricted Translation-de [1379B]
<apachelogger> Hole:4 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/multiverse Translation-de [28,6kB]
<apachelogger> echidnaman: supposedly libqapt ate those translations somehow
<apachelogger> running sudo apt-get update brings them back again
 * apachelogger is not even sure where that junk is coming from
<JontheEchidna> blergh, really, really horrible wifi atm
<apachelogger> get a quasselcore already :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: anyways, if reverting that patch causes english I don't think it's libqapt or muon related
<JontheEchidna> (the english, at any rate)
<JontheEchidna> doesn't help for testing the pylooking problem though
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: <apachelogger> Hole:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/restricted Translation-de [1379B]
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> Hole:4 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/multiverse Translation-de [28,6kB]
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> echidnaman: supposedly libqapt ate those translations somehow
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> running sudo apt-get update brings them back again
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<apachelogger> all your fault :P
<JontheEchidna> is the pylooking  bug fix0rd?
<apachelogger> hold on
<apachelogger> need to repatch now
<JontheEchidna> kk'
<JontheEchidna> if that fixes it I'll also patch longDescription and commit
<apachelogger> nope
<JontheEchidna> :/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: could you printf the parser.LongDesc() to see if the shiz returned from libapt-pkg is ok?
<ryanakca> kdebase_4.4.90-0ubuntu1\~lucid1\~ppa1_source.changes built fine, I've dput it to the kubuntu-ninjas PPA, I hope it's correct.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe it is ascii
<apachelogger> okd
<apachelogger> my system feels like crap
<apachelogger> something here is horribly wrong
<apachelogger> and all my profiling powers do not tell me what
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it is utf8 :P
<JontheEchidna> so fromUtf8?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> Returns a copy of the str string. The given string is converted to Unicode using the fromAscii() function.
<apachelogger> that is why stdstring does not work
<JontheEchidna> kk, I'll patch both short and long desc()
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I am wondering where apt-get does have that Translation-de stuff from
<apachelogger> a quick grep through etc did not enlighten 
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142810 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp The libapt-pkg library returns translated stuff as Utf8, so we have to use QString::fromUtf8 or else the strings look like they came from a python application :/
<JontheEchidna> Oh oh
<JontheEchidna> muon is now one week old
<JontheEchidna> :D"
<JontheEchidna> well, I started with the kmainwindow shell a year or so ago, but I stripped it down to basically nothing and restarted it a week ago
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: how bad do you think the delay between the window showing up and the first paint is with muon?
<apachelogger> on first start
<apachelogger> pretty bad :/
<JontheEchidna> :(
<apachelogger> well, on a slow machine anyway, could also be because of the debug though
<JontheEchidna> yeah, "never profile in debug mode" ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: cant you draw and then fill the model?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it should be doing that with the lazy init. don't know why it isn't
<apachelogger> off into a thread and it will ;)
<JontheEchidna> Make a ModelFiller class that subclasses a QThread, and emit ready() after its done?
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> latest x crash made me loose data
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: aye
<JontheEchidna> will adding to a QAbstractItemModel from a different thread be an issue?
<JontheEchidna> or should I be fine as long as I don't try to access it while the thread is?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://imagebin.ca/view/r_nalu.html how I imagine the new release script right now
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: question is if Qt will let you do it at all
<apachelogger> IIRC there is a bit of strict parenting and stuff with threads
<JontheEchidna> every time I google for thread + something, it gives me a bunch of mailing list threads :?
<JontheEchidna> *:/
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/XCg5UAKZ.html
<apachelogger> my oh my
 * apachelogger think sabout going out becuase his keyboard feels all sorts of gross all of a sudden
<odla> no kdevelop2?
<odla> nevermind
<bulldog98> kde 4.4.5 tagged
<neversfelde> yay
<neversfelde> I can do kdelibs, if no one with a faster computer will do this?
<lex79> you can't...we are doing rc1 in ninja
<neversfelde> bulldog98: can you setup the wiki page?
<lex79> please, we have to finish rc1 before
<neversfelde> lex79: I think we can use staging for this? 4.4.5 should be not really secret?
<lex79> is it tagged or released?
<bulldog98> lex79: tagged
<lex79> so....
<lex79> bulldog98: what about kdemultimedia ? are you doing?
<bulldog98> lex79: KDE 4.5?
<lex79> yes
<bulldog98> hm no ktown access anymore
<neversfelde> lex79: we did package tagged bugfix releases in staging in the past, I think it's not a problem?
<a|wen> we used staging for 4.4.4
<neversfelde> yes
<a|wen> anyone setting up the wiki, or should I do that?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the bottleneck seems to be sorting. It takes a good half-second to sort after adding all the packages
<Quintasan> lex79: kdebase-runtime backported
<lex79> ok
<neversfelde> anyway, I cannot find 4.4.5?
<neversfelde> bulldog98: 
<bulldog98> neversfelde: games is already tagged
<neversfelde> bulldog98: where?
<a|wen> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/4.4.5 is ready when we get some sources
<bulldog98> neversfelde: in svn
<neversfelde> ok
<neversfelde> we need tarballs :)
 * lex79 starts to cry
 * a|wen goes on with merging while we wait for tarballs
<Quintasan> lex79: easy, we will somehow make it, I can stay up all night long if we need it ultra-fast
<Quintasan> :)
<lex79> if we need what? :)
<lex79> 4.4.5 ?
<Quintasan> well, packages and backports of 4.5 beta and 4.4.5 :P
<Quintasan> though I doubt buildd's would keep up with us
<Quintasan> :D
<a|wen> 4.4.5 has official release on tuesday ... so we just need to finish by then :)
<apachelogger> a|wen: Not necessarily. I think with stable updates everyone would appreciate if they arrive 3 days later but instead are rock stable ;)
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> getting stable updates out in time for the sake of getting it out in time does not give particular public relations advantages, nor does it do the quality any good
<apachelogger> with unstable releases that is another story, since those that care for this stuff will want it right away and right now and if it breaks, then it breaks ;)
<a|wen> true ... we have time enough :)
<a|wen> have we heard about any regressions in 4.4.4 that we need to check if they are fixed in 4.4.5?
<shadeslayer> a|wen: could be many
<shadeslayer> a|wen: for eg. K3b had so many :P
<a|wen> k3b is not part of that release
<a|wen> i still hope that we can get 4.4.5 into updates ... as long as there is no regressions
<shadeslayer> a|wen: i was just giving a example ;)
<shadeslayer> will have to check bugs.lp
<a|wen> well, regressions between 4.4.2 and 4.4.4 are not really guaranteed to hit bugs.lp
<a|wen> uh, looks like the 4.4.5 tarballs have appeared :)
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> not good
 * shadeslayer wonders if KDE devs even sleep
<a|wen> thats the joy of spreading people across timezones ;)
<shadeslayer> :P
<CIA-99> [messages] kristofk * 1142846 * trunk/l10n-kde4/hu/messages/ (9 files in 3 dirs) SVN_SILENT Updated Hungarian translation
<ulysses> CIA-99: you're tracking me?:o
<shadeslayer> heh.. check this out http://web.archive.org/web/19981111183552/google.stanford.edu/
<shadeslayer> earliest Google webpage
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: hope you didn't mind all the fuzzies :D
<JontheEchidna> (CIA is tracking commits on all files containing "muon", and since you committed muon.po it announced it
<ulysses> ah
<ulysses> I got my KDE account since 15th June only
 * shadeslayer wants a kde account too
<shadeslayer> havent done anything tho :P
<shadeslayer> lex79: feel free to take up kdeplasma-addons,its giving me headaches
<shadeslayer> anyone around? do we need to package digikam? 
<a|wen> shadeslayer: new version?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> checking pdo
<shadeslayer> nope
<a|wen> kde4libs 4.4.5 uploaded to ppa ... just needs building, and 4.4.5 can start rocking too :)
<a|wen> shadeslayer: then i'm not sure what you meant with need to package?
<shadeslayer> a|wen: its in the wiki :P
 * shadeslayer starts on lucid packages
<shadeslayer> btw no need to upload tarballs again for lucid right?
<a|wen> shadeslayer: the --- marking is a hint that you should not look at it ;)
<shadeslayer> a|wen: there was no marking for it,i just marked it :P
<a|wen> ah, heh
<a|wen> you are starting on 4.4.90 backports for lucid?
<shadeslayer> yes
<ulysses> is it released yet?
<shadeslayer> ulysses: KDE 4.4.90?
<ulysses> yes, there isn't any announcement?(
<ulysses> :(
<a|wen> shadeslayer: no need to upload tarballs again (will fail if you try to)
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> ulysses: uh.. wait till tuesday ;)
<rbelem> hey guys, do you know if kivio will be enabled in koffice for maverick?
<ScottK> rbelem: kivio is not ported to KDE4.
<ScottK> So no.
<rbelem> ok
<rbelem> thanks ScottK 
<rbelem> ScottK, do you if we already have kubuntu-mobile images? :-)
<ScottK> rbelem: The mobile team was tasked with that part of the spec.  We don't have any armel images at all currently and they are focused on that.
<ScottK> rbelem: If you can get a base system running you can apt-get install kubuntu-mobile.
<rbelem> ScottK, nice! :-) i would like to make some debugs :-)
<rbelem> ScottK, how can i upload a new plasma-mobile package?
<rbelem> ScottK, via revu?
<ScottK> rbelem: The usual way is to file a bug and attach a debdiff if it's the same upstream version and just a new revision or attach the diff.gz if it's a new snapshot.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-26
<rbelem> ScottK, and how often get a new snapshot? when it brings nice new features or bug fixes?
<ScottK> rbelem: Yes.  Use your judgement on this.
<rbelem> cool
<rbelem> thanks ScottK :-)
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> NCommander: Could you rescore qt4-x11 to about 99999?  Riddell uploaded it a bit ago and until it gets built on the slow archs, KDE 4.4.90 is going to FTBFS when it's ready.  Please don't score it higher than the python2.6 build for ia64 though.
 * shadeslayer faints seeing the build score
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142881 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/workerinstallprogress.cpp Silence two warnings only present in release mode
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1142887 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (MainWindow.cpp StatusWidget.cpp) Don't show held packages in the upgrade count, and don't count them when seeing if we should enable the "upgrade" toolbar button. Also, switch-ify the questionOccurred() function. (Should have committed that earlier)
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1142888 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/PackageModel/PackageProxyModel.cpp We don't need to invalidate the model here. It sorts just fine without calling it. Unnecessary sorting--
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1142889 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MuonStrings.cpp Switch from the [] operator to .at(). If at() fails in our hash, it will return an empty QString by default, so we don't have to check before hand, and then construct a whole other empty QString if true.
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1142890 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (5 files) Make a few more constructors explicit. Also, foreach const correctness
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1142892 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (FilterWidget.cpp MuonStrings.cpp) Correct KUIT flags. Sorry for all the fuzzies again, guys :(
<shadeslayer> :P
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142894 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/workerinstallprogress.cpp More QString const correctness fixes
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142895 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/globals.h Remove "Debconf" entry from the WorkerQuestion enum since our Debconf support doesn't use the WorkerQuestion API. (Warning Breaks ABI). Also add a non-fatal FetchFailedWarning enum member to the WarningCode enum
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142896 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/ (worker.cpp worker.h workeracquire.cpp workeracquire.h) Implement an API for emitting warnings from the worker, using the values of the WarningCode enum. When items fail to download in WorkerAcquire, emit a FetchFailedWarning.
 * JontheEchidna really should have committed a lot of this earlier :s
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1142900 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (MainWindow.cpp MainWindow.h) Implement warningOccurred function for LibQApt's new warning API
<JontheEchidna> A file failing to download is no longer fatal \o/
<JontheEchidna> (Though it may cause a fatal-to-the-operation error later if it is needed for a commit)
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142901 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/ (worker.cpp worker.h) Turns out you can forward signals more than 3 times. But not if you call your receiver signals slots. (And you couldn't figure that out until Qt 4.7 got sweet new runtime errors for signals/slots) ^.^
<JontheEchidna> <3 Qt 4.7
<JontheEchidna> Perhaps the non-buggiest minor release of Qt I've ever seen (Not too hard considering 4.5 and 4.6)
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142902 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/worker.cpp Last commit was premature. Finish the job of fixing signal forwarding. Sometimes you just get so giddy when you remove 50 lines of code and it compiles...
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: despite its grey-screen hang on start, muon still gets to a usable interface faster than synaptic ^.^
<JontheEchidna> mem. usage is comparable to both adept and synaptic
<lex79> almost all qt/kde apps have grey-screen hang on start here
<JontheEchidna> this lasts for around a second and a half on a warm start
<lex79> ah, it's different then :)
<ScottK> This is not good:
<ScottK> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<ScottK> libnotify1 libstartup-notification0 notification-daemon zenity
<JontheEchidna> Ha. Muon has a better startup time than dolphin, though ^.^
<lex79> uhm
<ScottK> Let me know when you have a better startup time than Chromium.  Then I'll be really impressed.
<ScottK> ;-)
<lex79> :D
<lex79> kubuntu-desktop Recommends im-switch
<lex79> which depends on zenity
<lex79> ScottK ^
<lex79> libnotify1 is a dependency of vlc
<ScottK> Need to see which seed thatt's coming from.
<ScottK> No way can we ship Gnome notification system.
<shadeslayer> lex79: you only noticed that now?
<lex79> yes
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> saw it 2 days back
<lex79> shadeslayer: I uploaded plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shadeslayer> :D
<lex79> shadeslayer: I pushed to bzr your packages
<shadeslayer> \o/
 * shadeslayer huggles lex79 
<lex79> :)
<CIA-99> [messages] lranghetti * 1142907 * trunk/l10n-kde4/pt_BR/messages/ (5 files in 5 dirs) translated by Aracele Torres
<lex79> who is?
<lex79> :P
<JontheEchidna> ^somebody translating muon
<JontheEchidna> in to Brazillian Portugese
<lex79> -.-
<ScottK> libstartup-notification0 is Firefox and libnotify1 and notification-daemon are due to im-switch.
<JontheEchidna> libnotify1 shouldn't recommend notification-daemon
<ScottK> Riddell: We need to look into im-switch.  The latest update from Debian it now depends on zenity and other Gnomish stuff.
<JontheEchidna> libnotify1 has no dependency on it nor suffers any from not having the daemon installed
<ScottK> zenity is still an issue.
<ScottK> libsexy2 too
<ScottK> Although that's brought in by notification-daemon
<ScottK> Which KDE binary has the KDE notification stuff in it?
<ScottK> It looks like libnotify1 recommends all the other possibilities but that as an alternative.
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-runtime
<JontheEchidna> and it looks like notify-osd provides notification-daemon? :s
<JontheEchidna> that packaging is screwed
<lex79> ^.^
<JontheEchidna> libnotify1 only recommends notification-daemon
<JontheEchidna> and since notify-osd is seeded in ubuntu that satisfies it :s
<ScottK> So if kdebase-runtime provided it too, that would be that.
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<ScottK> Technically, I believe it would be correct to have it do that now.
<ScottK> I've got no keys to touch bzr or packages with me.  Would you please take care of it?
<JontheEchidna> Sure
<ScottK> Still need to get zenity off, but that's a start.
<claydoh> is there going to be any pulseaudio integration for maverick? or any work along those lines? trying to clarify some things in a mailing list thread
<CIA-99> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100626021010-ydajbojefthephix * debian/ (changelog control) Make kdebase-runtime provide notification-daemon since it implements the FD.o notification spec
<JontheEchidna> claydoh: all done
<JontheEchidna> integrated and seeded, by default as of alpha 2
<JontheEchidna> Phonon, KMix, the works
<claydoh> ok :) thanks
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142909 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp This isn't needed
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We need a Qt/KDE alternative to zenity anyway to make bulletproof X work again.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: like kdialog?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142921 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp We aren't using this struct anymore since we merged Xapian code with Synaptic.
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142922 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (cache.cpp cache.h) Const correctness for QApt::Cache
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1142923 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp cache.h) Forward declaration cleanup
<CIA-99> [messages] yurchor * 1142945 * trunk/l10n-kde4/uk/messages/ (6 files in 5 dirs) SVN_SILENT Ukrainian translation update
<CIA-99> [summit] okushi * 1142989 * trunk/ (37 files in 19 dirs) SVN_SILENT: summit merge
<Quintasan> brb, testing upgrade to 4.4.90
<Quintasan> hmm no conflicts
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: :D
 * shadeslayer is wondering if he should learn python as awell
<Quintasan> no
<tsimpson> learn ruby instead :)
<shadeslayer> anyone see the mail in kubuntu-devel ML
<shadeslayer> they have some pretty good suggestions :)
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: ok :P
<Quintasan|Szel> hmm
<Quintasan|Szel> lex79, Riddell: no problems with 4.5 RC1 upgrade on Lucid
<Quintasan|Szel> good job!
<Quintasan|Szel> kubotu: cookies for lex79 
<Quintasan|Szel> gah
<Quintasan|Szel> kubotu: order cookies for lex79 
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to lex79.
<Quintasan|Szel> apachelogger: google gadgets work too!
<Quintasan|Szel> microbloggin patch works too
<Quintasan|Szel> shadeslayer: thanks for doing that for me :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan|Szel: i didnt do it ;)
<Quintasan|Szel> well, whoever did that, thanks
<shadeslayer> Quintasan|Szel: a|wen took care of it
<Quintasan|Szel> :P
<Quintasan|Szel> hm
<shadeslayer> i had a huge headache from Qt :P
<Quintasan|Szel> kubotu: order cookies for a|wen 
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to a|wen.
<Quintasan|Szel> me is going to get some pizza
<Quintasan|Szel> bbl
 * shadeslayer wonders if i get cookies
<shadeslayer> Quintasan|Szel: bye :D
<shadeslayer> Can someone upload KDE 4.4.90 to archives then>
<shadeslayer> since Quintasan|Szel just confirmed that the upgrade went well
<shadeslayer> oh wait.. thats for lucid ^_^
 * ulysses wants to upgrade to KDE 4.4.90
<shadeslayer> ulysses: patience ...
<shadeslayer> ulysses: it wont be much different from 4.4.85 :P
<ulysses> it contains some translations from me that musz be checked:P
<shadeslayer> well.. new wallpapers too
<ulysses> „Emotion” is my favourite this time
 * a|wen happily munches the cookies
<a|wen> Quintasan|Szel: my pleasure
<shadeslayer> a|wen: btw what should i install for a base KDE install? kdebase,kdelibs and kdepimlibs right?
<a|wen> shadeslayer: is it an environment for building stuff, or for running stuff?
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1143078 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp d->state is not necessarily going to be up-to-date. (The user could mark it for install for example.) For all cases where a To* state is checked, get the state again.
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143087 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp Reload action states if we wish to not continue when presented with unauthenticated packages
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143089 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp m_updateAction may be disabled when we call reloadActions. Re-enable it.
<CIA-99> [muon] sitter * 1143091 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/muon.desktop Boot terminal setting from desktop file (defaults to false anyway), instead add proper Categories
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1143092 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp Don't count manually held packages as upgradeable.
<CIA-99> [messages] zepires * 1143099 * trunk/l10n-kde4/pt/messages/ (6 files in 5 dirs) Finished HEAD for now
<shadeslayer> a|wen: running stuff... anyways i sorta figured it out ;)
<a|wen> shadeslayer: okay ... cool
<claydoh> wow I was gonna resign my mailing list moderation job, until I just now noticed we have over 1300 subsrcibers! ;D
<claydoh> it wan't that long ago we had 150
<claydoh> its still a thankless job, though :)
<jussi> claydoh: I hear you. do you use listadmin?
<claydoh> no, its the users that get me down
<jussi> btw, can someon etest something for me?
<jussi> open chromium with some flah playing - ie youtube or some other streaming flash
<jussi> then open another instnce, and open facebook. does the flash crash for you?
<blueyed> jussi: which chromium?
<blueyed> and which flash?
<jussi> chromium-browser:
<jussi>   Installed: 6.0.450.0~svn20100625r50809-0ubuntu1~ucd2~lucid
<blueyed> does not crash for me with chromium daily and flash from lucid
<jussi> flashplugin-installer:
<jussi>   Installed: 10.1.53.64ubuntu0.10.04.1
<jussi> blueyed: thats what Im using also
<blueyed> I have flash 10.1.53.64ubuntu0.10.04.2 though
<blueyed> no crash
<jussi> curious - why dont I have that?
<jussi> no, Ive just updated the browser, lets try again
<blueyed> jussi: I have it via lucid-proposed
<jussi> ahh
<jussi> I dont think ive proposed enabled - IM not  _that_ crazy :P
<blueyed> not as bad as using maverick.. ;)
<jussi> yeah...
<blueyed> should not make a difference, only a prerm fix in there.
<blueyed> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging does not load?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: synaptic does not have you ;)
<apachelogger> also synaptic is GTK+ware so it will not ever get a usable UI anyway :P
<blueyed> wiki.kubuntu.org is still down for me.
<blueyed> Is work being done on the rc1 packages already? Could not find anything in the beta ppa
<ulysses> the whole ubuntu wiki is down?:'(
<ScottK> blueyed: Work is being done, but it hasn't been published yet.
<blueyed> ScottK: can I help out in some way?
<ScottK> I'm not particularly working on it myself, so I'm not sure.  I bet lex79 knows.
<ScottK> In the latest archive rebuild, 11 packages FTBFS with a "call of overloaded 'QString(int)' is ambiguous" error.  I'm going to guess either a Qt 4.7 bug or an incompatible API change.  In either case, I think it's worth looking at.  See http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~lucas/ubuntu-nbs/32/konq-plugins_4:4.4.0-0ubuntu5_lubuntu32.buildlog or http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~lucas/ubuntu-nbs/32/choqok_0.9.55a-0ubuntu2_lubuntu32.buildlog for details.
<debfx> ScottK: these are QStrings initialized with 0, in qt 4.7 QString has a new constructor QString(const QChar * unicode) so the compiler doesn't know if it should use that one or QString(const char * str)
<ScottK> debfx: So these packages need to be ported to the new API then.
<debfx> I suspect most of these cases are fixed in upstream vcs
<debfx> at least that's true for konq-plugins and choqok
<ScottK> OK.  Cool.
 * ScottK tosses http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~lucas/ubuntu-nbs/32/kubuntu-notification-helper_10.10ubuntu1_lubuntu32.buildlog at apachelogger then.
<ScottK> debfx: Could you check out the others? http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi
<debfx> ScottK: knh is also fixed in bzr
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> That one issue is 2% of the total rebuild failures in the archive.
<debfx> JontheEchidna: is there something wrong with my kde-style-bespin fix? it's the only that hasn't been uploaded from the KDECMakeBuildDependTransition
<JontheEchidna> debfx: must have not seen it
<JontheEchidna> debfx: uploaded
<blueyed> kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 has been removed for 4.5, or before already?
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1143148 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp r1143092 broke things, revert it
<blueyed> See my commit in lp:~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk (r86): "Depend on kdebase-runtime instead of kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 (KDE 4.5)" - I hope that's correct
<lex79> it's correct
<apachelogger> ScottK: hm?
 * shadeslayer wonders if lex79 remembers about qt4-demos
<lex79> yes
<lex79> :)
<shadeslayer> man..adjam hasnt been in #rekonq for the past 2 days.. im all stuck :P
<shadeslayer> lex79: good :D
<JontheEchidna> ScottK, apachelogger: I can take care of that ftbfs
<JontheEchidna> (It's a class I wrote anyways) ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I do not get no FTBFS at all withthe branch
<ScottK> Great.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the ctor argument should be const QString & while you are at it ;)
 * shadeslayer tires to make head and toe of apachelogger's comments on Revu
<ScottK> debfx: Let me know what needs sponsoring to fix the others.
<apachelogger> Could not bind to LDAP server: Invalid credentials
<apachelogger> kolab hates me -.-
<apachelogger> \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw i installed arch :D
 * shadeslayer runs in other direction
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100626173509-omu8ost9laoe7ayz * src/daemon/installevent/ (installevent.cpp installevent.h) Take a const QString in the constructor
<shadeslayer> oh man...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poke
<apachelogger> hum?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you have my package downloaded?
<apachelogger> somewhere
<shadeslayer> well... find it and open src/LGPLHEADER
 * shadeslayer thinks upstream is evil ...
<debfx> how do I fix the docbook 4.1 errors properly? is there a script to convert them to 4.2?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, whats with it?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: This file is part of Foobar.
<shadeslayer> Foobar! :P
<apachelogger> so? :P
<apachelogger> the file does not contain anything but a license statement ... so ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: isnt it supposed to read qipmsg?
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<apachelogger> the file is suppose to not be there
<shadeslayer> yes...
<shadeslayer> delete it?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> poke upstream to delete it in next release
<apachelogger> s/in/for
<shadeslayer> hmm .. ok :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw  : * There are two files with different copyright holder and different license that are still not mentioned in debian/copyright : which two files?
 * apachelogger points shadeslayer towards the deb-* scripts in http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/scripts/ to find such stuff more easily
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100626174224-5qic8c2x4qsw05rm * (debian/changelog src/daemon/installevent/installevent.cpp) Merge with trunk
<shadeslayer> didnt know :P
 * shadeslayer bookmarks the link
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143151 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (MainWindow.cpp StatusWidget.cpp) So it turns out that apt considers anything that is not marked for a status change to be "held", so subtracting that from upgradeable packages will always end up as zero...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what happened to project timelord?
 * lex79 steals a patch from fedora, thanks fedora !
<CIA-99> [docmessages] ecuadra * 1143152 * trunk/l10n-kde4/es/ (27 files in 10 dirs) SVN_SILENT Spanish translation update by Cristina Yenyxe Gonz?\195?\161lez Garc?\195?\173a & Kira J. Fern?\195?\161ndez. CC_MAIL: the.blue.valkyrie@gmail.com,kirajfdez@gmail.com
 * JontheEchidna hands CIA QString::fromUtf8() :P
<shadeslayer> lex79: if we could only steal the users as well ;)
<lex79> :)
<shadeslayer> im bored...
<shadeslayer> kubotu:  dance
<shadeslayer> :P
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1143155 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (package.cpp package.h) Add a NotInstalled item to the PackageState enum, since APT considers anything that hasn't been changed to be kept, so we can't use that for detecting not-installedness
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143156 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp Ensure the back button gets turned back to the "preview changes" button if we error out from the ReviewWidget
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143157 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (FilterWidget.cpp MuonStrings.cpp) Make the "Not Installed" filter use the new QApt::Package::NotInstalled flag to determine package installedness
<JontheEchidna> ~dance
<JontheEchidna> hmm, must be only insanity that can shake it
<JontheEchidna> (insanity == amarok irc bot)
<lex79> uhm I updated the kcm root patch in -workspace but if I want change something in kdm kcm says this: http://imagebin.ca/view/MuYm7x.html
<lex79> :(
<lex79> same issue if I start systemsettings with sudo
<a|wen> Riddell: will you be doing kde-l10n for kde 4.4.5 ?
<a|wen> neversfelde: how is kdeartwork doing? ... all other packages is in the ppa now, a few of them still building, so look like we are ready to test soon :)
<neversfelde> a|wen: doing the local testbuild at the moment
<a|wen> cool!
<neversfelde> should be uploaded within the next hour I think
<a|wen> so we can starting to find some willing volunteers for testing ;)
<shadeslayer> a|wen: kdeartwork for 4.4.5?
<a|wen> shadeslayer: jup
<shadeslayer> hmm
<a|wen> shadeslayer: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/4.4.5 :D
<shadeslayer> a|wen: i know ;) was just confirming 
<a|wen> heh
<shadeslayer> lex79: poke
<shadeslayer> lex79: can you check the kdeartwork for 4.5? i think a few wallpapers are missing
<shadeslayer> either in the original sources or in the tarball i downloaded
<lex79> ok
<lex79> shadeslayer: you didn't add any wallpapers...http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdeartwork/ubuntu/revision/70
<lex79> are there new wallpapers in this release?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> shouldnt they be installed in /usr/wallpapers ?
<shadeslayer> from the wallpapers.install file?
<lex79> usr/share/wallpapers
<shadeslayer> yes
<lex79> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdeartwork/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/kdewallpapers.install
<shadeslayer> yeah 
<lex79> no need to add the new wallpapers in that file since we have usr/share/wallpapers/
<shadeslayer> i havent :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: http://blog.uninstall.it/2010/06/24/kde-sc-4-5-wallpapers/
<shadeslayer> lex79: im saying that when i downloaded and extracted the sources the last 2 wallpapers featured there were missing
<lex79> ok I will check then
<shadeslayer> thanks :D
<shadeslayer> my bandwidth is sorta dedicated to arch atm :P
<debfx> ScottK: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/plasma-widget-drop2ftp_0.6-0ubuntu5.debdiff
<debfx> and http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/qdevelop_0.28-0ubuntu1.dsc
<ScottK> debfx: I'm just headed out the door.  I should be back in ~ an hour.
<debfx> could you sponsor both qt 4.7 fixes (and new qdevelop upstream version)?
<debfx> okay
<Riddell> a|wen: 4.4.5?!
<a|wen> Riddell: sure ... we are almost done packaging in staging
<Riddell> wow, upstream like to keep us busy
<Riddell> good job
<Riddell> yes I can do kde-l10n unless anyone else had better bandwidth
<a|wen> jup ... 4.4.90 for lucid + maverick and 4.4.5 for lucid all at the same time
<a|wen> Riddell: official release is not until tuesday; so hopefully your bandwidth will suffice for that
<Riddell> it will, although it's mostly magic, my phone line actually got cut off a month ago
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lex79 has tested the upgrades for 4.4.90,im just waiting for confirmation that kdeartwork is good to go :)
<Riddell> time for me to upgrade to 4.4.90 too then 
<shadeslayer> some of the wallpapers were missing in the untarred sources.... 
<Riddell> in kdeartwork?  probably just means the artists have been changing things around
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no i mean 2 whole wallpapers were missing,whereas they were supposed to be released with 4.4.90
<shadeslayer> http://blog.uninstall.it/2010/06/24/kde-sc-4-5-wallpapers/
<shadeslayer> the last two in the matrix
<shadeslayer> hm... any idea as to how to open a project with kdevelop ? i have the git checkout
<shadeslayer> hmm.. wait.. i think i found it
<neversfelde> a|wen: uploaded and currently building
<a|wen> neversfelde: nice
 * a|wen updates his sources.list and gets ready to upgrade
<neversfelde> maverick here, so I cannot test atm
<a|wen> I've stayed on lucid, and plan to stay here until 4.4.5 is in updates (if we can manage that?) ... might need some ironing
<lex79> shadeslayer: kdeartwork looks good
<shadeslayer> lex79: ok so the last 2 wallpapers are there?
<lex79> they are not ready, they will be in the next release
<shadeslayer> ok cool :)
<shadeslayer> just thought i might have corrupt sources :P
<lex79> nope ;)
<shadeslayer> phew.. :P
<a|wen> debfx: plasma-widget-drop2ftp sponsored. Thanks for your contribution to Kubuntu!
<a|wen> ScottK: FYI ^^
<a|wen> 4.4.5 ready for testing :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you modify http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntututorialdays according to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<shadeslayer> i made some changes which arent reflected 
<shadeslayer> omg.. i get 1 hour... last packaging session i gave was of 2 hours :P
<a|wen> smooth upgrade to 4.4.5 ... i'm back in a little while if everything has gone well ;)
<shadeslayer> a|wen: :D
<apachelogger> kubotu: order party
 * kubotu gives everyone a party hat and a hand full of conffeti.
 * kubotu turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<kubotu> apachelogger: wanna dance with me? :-)
 * kubotu starts shaking her tight ass
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, shadeslayer ^
<shadeslayer> :o
<ulysses> :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: w00t :P
 * apachelogger goes to bed and points out that he is feeling way too tired and sleeping way too much these days :/
<apachelogger> well, nighties everyone o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bye
<shadeslayer> heh.. im learning Qt through wikipedia + Kdevelop + rekonq code
<shadeslayer> + Qt docs
<ScottK> debfx: qdevelop diff looks good.  Test building now and I'll upload it after it finishes.
<shadeslayer> a|wen: \o
<a|wen> hi again shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> hows the upgrade?
<a|wen> upgrade to 4.4.5 went all smooth
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> upgrade to 4.4.90 all good on maverick here
<a|wen> cool :)
<a|wen> now we just need some news to get the bits released
<Riddell> some news?
<a|wen> for kubuntu.org
<Riddell> has it been uploaded?
<a|wen> Riddell: 4.4.5 is a ppa release, so that one does not need uploading ... i don't think 4.4.90 is uploaded, no
<Riddell> 4.4.5 isn't out yet by upstream, can't announce it
<Riddell> and needs copying to updates ppa anyway
<a|wen> sure
<Riddell> I think I'm too tired to upload 4.4.90 tonight I'm afraid 
<Riddell> needs to be tomorrow
<shadeslayer> :)
<a|wen> Riddell: have you heard about any regressions in 4.4.4 (compared to 4.4.2) that we need to check if they have been fixed in 4.4.5?
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks (got your ping).
<ScottK> Riddell: buildd's are pretty jammed anyway, so I think waiting would be prudent.
<a|wen> ScottK: np ... qdevelop is all yours though
<ScottK> a|wen: No problem.  It's building now.
<ScottK> Actually it's not.  It's done.
<a|wen> heh :)
<ScottK> debfx: qdevelop uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.  You might want to consider getting that one in Debian if you are interested.
<a|wen> do we have a plan for putting 4.4.5 in -updates through -proposed at some point?
<ScottK> We've talked about it.
 * ScottK looks at Riddell.
<ScottK> My thought would be upload it to -proposed and see if it gets rejected.
<ScottK> But I'm pretty far in the "It's better to ask for forgiveness than permission" camp.
<a|wen> sounds reasonable ... my experience with the 4.4.x point releases until now is, that they have contained good fixes, and no regressions
<a|wen> (i'm still trying to find just a single little regression ... but have miserably failed until now :) )
 * valorie still doesn't have a working plasma desktop
<valorie> that's in Lucid, 4.4.85 (KDE 4.4.85 (KDE 4.5 Beta2))
<valorie> widgets won't appear
<valorie> desktop settings disappear (aren't saved)
<ScottK> Odd.  Working here.  Try creating a new user and see if it works there.
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143205 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp We get a new download and commit widget each time we use one (efficient memory management ftw!) so we don't need to clear them before we start
<valorie> ScottK: I hadn't thought of trying that
<valorie> will do
<a|wen> nn everyone
<a|wen> do go test 4.4.5 if you have the chance
<debfx> ScottK: I'm not really interested in qdevelop (happy qt creator user atm)
<ScottK> debfx: OK.  Just checking.
<lex79> ScottK: I think this change says the python module have to go in site-packages/
<lex79> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/cmake/modules/FindPythonLibrary.cmake?r1=1141934&r2=1141933&pathrev=1141934
<lex79> seems wrong...
<lex79> line 63
<ScottK> I agree.
<lex79> and then this change: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/plasma/generic/scriptengines/python/CMakeLists.txt?r1=1141934&r2=1141933&pathrev=1141934
<lex79> in -workspace, says plasmascript.py should go in the wrong place
<ScottK> I guess we need to set PYTHON_SITE_PACKAGES_INSTALL_DIR 
<ScottK> lex79: /usr/share/python/python.mk will have some useful macros for determining the correct locations.
<lex79> ok thanks
<ScottK> lex79: Also pyversions -h might be helpful.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-27
<lex79> I have already debian/pyversions file in -workspace
<ScottK> OK.
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143213 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsWidget.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-99> Work around http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-2533 by forcibly
<CIA-99> resetting the CharFormat Fixes a bug where you'd click on the launchpad link,
<JontheEchidna> QTextEdit is busted v,v
<JontheEchidna> If you click on a link, QTextEdit::clear doesn't reset the QTextCharFormat, and when you set new text all lines will be hyperlinks to the old link :/
<JontheEchidna> Creating/setting a new QTextCharFormat fixed it: http://websvn.kde.org/?view=revision&revision=1143213
<lex79> http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/bizarre_cathedral_69
<lex79> :D
<ofirk> ping to all
<JontheEchidna> pong
<ofirk> I have done setting the staging site for the new kubuntu.org website
<ofirk> and I want you to bullet proof it 
<ofirk> http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/
* ofirk changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are amazing <3 | Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Wed 7th July 18:00UTC | Kubuntu Meeting :  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings | KDE 4.5 RC1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Bullet-proof the new kubuntu website before its launch http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/ send your notes to klinger
* ofirk changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Wed 7th July 18:00UTC | Kubuntu Meeting :  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings | KDE 4.5 RC1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Bullet-proof the new kubuntu website before its launch http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/ send your notes to klinger.ofir@gmail.com
<ofirk> please send your notes to my email klinger.ofir@gmail.com
<ryanakca> ofirk: On the feature tour, some of the images get cut on the right
<ofirk> ryanakca: hi! which?
<ryanakca> Images?
<ryanakca> Just a sec
<ryanakca> The one with the cards, the Kopete one is just a few pixels from getting cut and Amarok 
<ofirk> you mean the thumbnails, right?
<ryanakca> The screenshots
<ofirk> yes
<ofirk> the thumbnails of the screenshots suppose to be in a fixed size
<ryanakca> The big ones next to paragraphs, not the little thumbnails under paragraphs.
<ofirk> oh
<ryanakca> *nod*. They get cut by the border / a fraction is missing
<ofirk> lol
<lex79> this: http://imagebin.ca/view/D-ashrP.html
<ofirk> this is meant to be
<ryanakca> Ah
<ofirk> I borrow it from apple (shame on me): http://www.apple.com/macosx/refinements/
<JontheEchidna> ofirk: If you run the "optimizegraphics" utility from kdesdk-scripts on the images directory, you can lossesly optimize all the .pngs and save a few kilobytes
<JontheEchidna> Also, "http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/themes/kubuntu10.04/images/bg-navigation-item.png" referenced by style.css returns a 404, dunno if that is intended or not
<ofirk> JontheEchidna: fixed. thanks!
<ofirk> I am looking into the optimizegraphics script you suggested
<JontheEchidna> I <3 optimizegraphics :D
<ofirk> it looks like a serious script
<ofirk> what exactly it does?
<JontheEchidna> Basically it's a script that KDE periodically runs over its source tree to losslessly optimize the .png and .svgz files in the source tree. (It uses optipng for pngs)
<JontheEchidna> !info optipng
<ubottu> optipng (source: optipng): advanced PNG (Portable Network Graphics) optimizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1 (lucid), package size 81 kB, installed size 212 kB
<JontheEchidna> http://optipng.sourceforge.net/
<ofirk> nice
<ofirk> can someone read the download page to see if there are any grammer mistakes? http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<ofirk> I just checked the site under IE8 (blah) and it looks good (except some weird IE problems like black backgrounds for pngs)
<JontheEchidna> "This CD does not include the Live CD" <- I'd change that to "This CD does not include the Live Installer"
<JontheEchidna> oh, and
<JontheEchidna> ", instead it uses a text-based installer. -> 
<JontheEchidna> bla
<JontheEchidna> ", instead it uses a text-based installer. -> ", but instead uses a text-based installer"
<ofirk> changed
<ofirk> .. and changed
<ofirk> thanks!
<JontheEchidna> In the "About the Alternate CD" section, "text based" should be hypenated, as was done above. (Same with officially supported in the Wubi section)
<ofirk> I am going to sleep.
<ofirk> Everyone: you can send me notes to my email (in topic).
<valorie> ofirk - I noticed the the games screen shown isn't what I see anymore
<valorie> it used to be a lovely warm brown
<valorie> now is sort of icky green, since the KDE upgrade
<valorie> oops, I'll send email
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143253 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsWidget.cpp Use proper KUIT tags rather than raw html markup now that I've got things working with regard to that...
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143255 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/ (3 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-99> PackageDelegate optimizations: - Make the icon a member that is
<CIA-99> initialized/thrown on the heap once, rather than at each paint - When
<JontheEchidna> ^results in one KIcon always on the heap that wasn't there before, but it should be quite tiny (and speed up painting of the view)
<JontheEchidna> especially since it avoids trips in to KIconLoader each paint
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1143262 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (package.cpp package.h) It turns out that the NotInstallable flag is really a NotDownloadable flag. Rename it, and fix all the invalid usages of it that were based on the assumption that it meant "invalid"
<valorie> JontheEchidna: when will muon be ready?
<JontheEchidna> when its ready ;)
<valorie> it's already looking better than synaptic, which is what I use now
<valorie> usually
<JontheEchidna> Probably not 10.04
<valorie> I've heard so much good about Mav alpha
<JontheEchidna> *10.10
<valorie> I probably will get the beta
<JontheEchidna> I'll put it in a PPA for 10.10, at the very least. Perhaps get libqapt + the batch util in to replace install-package for 10.10
<valorie> so much cool stuff coming down the pike
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1143263 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp Can't call Downloadable() on packages with no candidate version without a crash, as silly as that seems :s
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1143264 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-99> We're only using the cached state in one convenience function. The overhead
<CIA-99> savings for calculating the state each time in the constructor are worth
<JontheEchidna> *for not calculating
<ofirk> shadeslayer: ping
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> \o/
<ofirk> apachelogger: how are you?
<apachelogger> a bit pissed
<apachelogger> as usual
<apachelogger> "Access to desktopcouch requires authentication, so that only the owner of the desktopcouch can see the data in it. Authentication is through two-legged OAuth. The OAuth token and token secret should be retrieved from the keyring when required; do not cache these tokens, but request them when needed. (They may change; if the ini file is deleted, it will be regenerated with new tokens and the keyring will be updated.) Libraries that access
<apachelogger>  desktopcouch should seamlessly access these tokens and use them to OAuth-sign requests without bothering the user."
<apachelogger> now, despite this piece coming from freedesktop.org please read gnome-keyring when you read keyring there
<apachelogger> they just suggest that this works with any keyring
<apachelogger> in fact it does only work with the author's keyrings system
<apachelogger> gotta love this
<ofirk> I'm afraid I can't help you with that :(
<apachelogger> yeah well, life sucks -.-
<ofirk> but you know what will cheer you up? reviewing the new kubuntu site at http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/
<ofirk> :)
<apachelogger> ofirk: how is the website coming along? :D
<ofirk> lol
<apachelogger> well, will it ever go live ;)
<ofirk> it is done
<ofirk> I hope in the next couple of days
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger keeps fingers crossed
<ofirk> I just want a feedback from kubuntu devs
<apachelogger> ofirk: get rid of the ktorrent icon
<apachelogger> otherwise love it
<jussi> ofirk: I never got around to reporting this/bugging you, but I mentioned the other day that it woulb be a good thing for us to link to Kubuntu stuff in the canonical store, no?
<ofirk> I know you hate it but it fits well
<apachelogger> ofirk: dude, it looks like horrible, how can it fit :P
<apachelogger> at best it is irritating since it suggests that the download is a torrent while the preferred from is from the super web servers I think
<jussi> I tend to agree, while the concept is correct, the ktorrent ikon is... err...
<apachelogger> isn't there one dedicated to downloads?
<apachelogger> ofirk: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdesupport/oxygen-icons/32x32/actions/download.png?view=markup
<jussi> Perhaps a CD icon may be better? or a cd with an arrow? (have we got something like that?)
<ofirk> apachelogger: nice
<apachelogger> I am sure nuno hates us for using an app icon as action icon ;)
<ofirk> I will check into it
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdesupport/oxygen-icons/32x32/actions/download.png?view=markup - exchange globe with CD
<apachelogger> as seen for time: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdesupport/oxygen-icons/32x32/actions/download-later.png?revision=1062098&view=markup
<jussi> So, Ive a question. is there a ppa of some description that I can get the latest network management plasmoid?
<apachelogger> question is how well the CD icon with the blue download icon looks though
<apachelogger> jussi: tonio might have it in his ppa
<jussi> if the cd was done well it would be great
<apachelogger> otherwise you can always look at launchpad ;)
<ofirk> jussi: about the store items... 
<jussi> apachelogger: hard to trust random launchpad ppa's - Id rather get someones opinion if I can :)
<ofirk> The store is really empty. you can only buy CDs of kubuntu, the other stuff is for Ubuntu...
<jussi> ofirk: well doesnt that suck
 * apachelogger 's opinion is that we should use the openSUSE build service and have proper nightlies :P
<jussi> ofirk: Have we followed up and tried to get more?
<ofirk> I don't know
<jussi> ofirk: Ok, Ill go after the weekend and see if we can. if so, then Ill let you know and we can then link to it. ok?
<ofirk> jussi: yes :)
<valorie> ofirk: I sent you a couple of emails with feedback on little details on the staging site
<ofirk> valorie: I saw them. I am looking for someone to write an how-to about how to connect to IRC
<ofirk> valorie: thanks again for your feedback
<valorie> good deal
<valorie> ofirk: we have a simple page in linuxchix.org
<valorie> and I think we adapted that for ubuntu-women
<valorie> let me look
<valorie> http://www.linuxchix.org/connecting-linuxchix-irc-using-xchat.html
<valorie> there is one, but xchat is probably not what you want
<apachelogger> click icon in bottom left -> go to applications -> Go to internet -> select quassel
<apachelogger> oh you also have to click next trice ^^
<ofirk> apachelogger: we need a step-by-step guide on how to connect to #kubuntu on freenode
<me> hello :P
<me> \o/
<me> ofirk: that is how you connect to #kubuntu
<me> it is pre-configured in quassel
<Guest60003> you just enter your desired login name and real name
<Guest60003> that is it
<valorie> I think it is in Konvi too
<Guest60003> ought to
<Guest60003> konvi is not default though :P
<valorie> which is better, of course
<valorie> ;-)
<Guest60003> so of little concern
<valorie> !
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I think you can connect from the chat client too
<valorie> although i haven't tried
<apachelogger> jussi: debfx seems to have the nm plasmoid in his experimental ppa
<apachelogger> no clue how usable it is though
<valorie> oh, there is also a webchat
<apachelogger> ofirk: http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/themes/kubuntu10.04/images/icons/shipit.png is that globe really oxygen?
<apachelogger> also this icon seems sort of pixly/badly rendered
<valorie> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<ofirk> apachelogger: yes, it is from oxygen/64x64/apps/email.png
<CIA-99> [summit] ilic * 1143295 * trunk/l10n-support/templates/summit/ (41 files in 20 dirs) Summit gather.
<apachelogger> ofirk: this does not exist here
<CIA-99> [docmessages] stikonas * 1143307 * (21 files in 15 dirs) Updated Lithuanian translation.
<debfx> jussi: the nm plasmoid works fine for me
<jussi> debfx: is it a daily build? 
<jussi> and has it yet got the 3 g db?
<debfx> jussi: not sure, it's a backport of the version in maverick
<jussi> debfx: ppa line?
<debfx> jussi: are you sure that you want to use that ppa? ^^
<jussi> debfx: no... :D 
<debfx> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/debfx/experimental/ubuntu lucid main
<jussi> debfx: what else is inthere?
<debfx> vlc 1.1 and a new version of xdg-utils
<jussi> right, sounds great. cant break stuff too bad then :D
<jussi> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<debfx> jussi: you can call add-apt-repository ppa:debfx/experimental which fetches the gpg key automatically
<jussi> debfx: youve a small packaging error: 
<jussi> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.9~svn1137272-0ubuntu1~lucid0_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<jussi>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/icons/network.svgz', which is also in package kdebase-runtime-data 4:4.4.85-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1
<debfx> jussi: oh, you have kde 4.5
<jussi> yeah, beta ppa
<debfx> it won't work then but we should imho put the nm plasmoid into the beta ppa
<jussi> oh?
<jussi> why wont it work?
<debfx> hm right, if the lucid nm works this one should work too
<debfx> but you have to tell dpkg to ignore the overwrite error
<jussi> I havent been using the plasmoid
<jussi> yeah, I already did
<jussi> seems to work at this point...
<jussi> I think Im headed to maverick at some point tho
<jussi> soon...
<jussi> Mind you, Icon is huge...
<ofirk> everyone: does "Pictures are an important part of today's life, with hundreds of photos of familiy and friends." sounds fine to you?
<jussi> ofirk: in which context?
<ofirk> it's from the feature tour: http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour#feature-tour-apps-graphics
<jussi> ofirk: its not quite right, let me think about it for a sec. also, substitute "nice" in the title with something else - Ill think about that also. 
<jussi> maybe, s/nice/beautiful, simple, easy? 
<jussi> one of those
<ofirk> sounds good
<ofirk> do you have an idea about the sentence with the photos of family?
<jussi> yeah, Im trying to form something good. 
<jussi> it just feels a little bit on the short side, like its missing something
<ofirk> I am talking with my friend. he is also trying to think of something...
<jussi> ari-tczew: there was no need for the restart
<jussi> :D
<ari-tczew> ;-)
<CIA-99> [summit] okushi * 1143325 * (41 files in 19 dirs) SVN_SILENT: summit merge
<shadeslayer> ofirk: poke
<ofirk> shadeslayer: poke to you :)
<shadeslayer> ofirk: btw your feature tour page might be picked up by kde.org ;)
<shadeslayer> ofirk: so... why did you ping me? :P
<ofirk> I forgot :|
<ofirk> shadeslayer: what do you mean picked up by kde.org?
<shadeslayer> ofirk: like.. they might do something along the same lines
<ofirk> shadeslayer: oh, nice :)
<shadeslayer> ofirk: their channel is #kde-www
<shadeslayer> ofirk: oh and http://www-devel.kde.org
<ofirk> shadeslayer: I'm looking forward to see theirs. they have great artists, so I think they will suprise us :)
<shadeslayer> they fixed the toggle menu in their staging site,its much better now
<ofirk> yes, the previous one was bad!
<shadeslayer> yeah.. loads of usability issues
<shadeslayer> ofirk: btw i installed drupal6,can you tell me how to get the source code of staging kubuntu.org?
<shadeslayer> ill learn some :P
<ofirk> part of it is in https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~klinger-ofir/+junk/kubuntu-website-theme
<ofirk> I will upload the rest when I have time to organize it (the code is a mess)
<shadeslayer> ofirk: hehe :P
 * shadeslayer has all sorts of headaches from reading apachelogger's mail 
<apachelogger> that can happen
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you guys are going to akademy right?
<shadeslayer> i dont see anything here : http://akademy.kde.org/program/conference
<ofirk> I wrote a guide on help.ubuntu.com for Quassel, can someone please review it? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Quassel
<ofirk> There is a link from kubuntu.org to it, so it should be written in a good English...
<debfx> the xserver xtest extension is screwed since lucid :/
<debfx> for example the keyboard applet types y instead of z (german keyboard layout)
<debfx> "setxkbmap de" or setting the keyboard layout in system settings fixes it
<tsimpson> ofirk: I edited the page a little
<ofirk> tsimpson: thanks!
<tsimpson> ofirk: btw, it looks very good :)
<ofirk> tsimpson: thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: seen http://pcapriotti.wordpress.com/2010/06/25/effective-qt-in-ruby-part-1/ ?
<jussi> hrm. so is there any way to get the usb connections thing, the sound icon and the klipper icon out of the systray and into a plasmoid?  similar to what the network manager plasmoid has done?
<Riddell> the network manager plasmoid is in the systray by default
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ruby is supreme!
<shadeslayer> ofirk: poke
<shadeslayer> ofirk: screenshots for wiki done ;)
<ofirk> great
<ofirk> where can I see it?
<shadeslayer> one sec
<ofirk> shadeslayer: I need to go
<ofirk> shadeslayer: I will take a look later this day
<shadeslayer> ofirk: just one sec :P
<ofirk> shadeslayer: :)
<shadeslayer> ofirk: http://ubuntuone.com/p/87T/
<shadeslayer> there you go :D
<shadeslayer> have a look when your free ;)
<ofirk> shadeslayer: I forgot that you suppose to do it, so I did it earlier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Quassel
<ofirk> shadeslayer: I'm sorrry 
<ofirk> shadeslayer: :(
<shadeslayer> ofirk: thats ok :P
<shadeslayer> we can add the alt+F2 dialog box tho
<ofirk> shadeslayer: ok, I have to go. people here become angry at me :)
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<debfx> how do I disable drkonqi?
<Riddell> debfx: http://techbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/Environment_Variables#KDE_DEBUG
<debfx> Riddell: thanks
<debfx> now apport gets in my way :(
<debfx> can't they detect that the application is running in a debugger
<Riddell> you can disable apport in /etc/default/apport
<Riddell> I don't think there's any reliable way to detect that it's running in a debugger
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you going to akademy ?
<Riddell> I am indeed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://akademy.kde.org/program/conference << where ?
<shadeslayer> your not listed :P
<debfx> Riddell: is it possible to disable apport temporarily through an env variable or something?
<shadeslayer> debfx: see the file Riddell pointed too
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm not giving a talk
<shadeslayer> it has instructions on how to enable it temporarily.. switch 1 with 0 to disable temp.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah ok :)
<debfx> shadeslayer: temporarily meaning only for a process
<shadeslayer> oh..
<Riddell> debfx: I suspect not
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143381 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/PackageModel/PackageProxyModel.cpp SVN_SILENT: Remove outdated todo comment
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143385 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/PackageModel/PackageProxyModel.cpp Only invalidate the filter in setGroupFilter and SetStateFilter. We haven't messed with the internal package order (only search does that)
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1143389 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Reserve packageCount containers in memory before we populate d->packages, so that we can do one malloc instead of many
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100627152313-tfk7xfj2c0o4zyad * src/daemon/ (event.cpp event.h) - Const correctness fixes for Event - Use QStringBuilder
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100627152517-020ra54hlw4l3bpx * src/daemon/ (notificationhelpermodule.cpp notificationhelpermodule.h) Const correctness fix
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100627152606-1ny510fina7cvufn * src/daemon/notificationhelpermodule.cpp We don't need to delete all these pointers in the destructor. They're all constructed as children of NotificationHelperModule, and will already be destroyed by QObject when NotificationHelperModule is destructed
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100627154015-y86wdl9zfio9i6jy * src/daemon/hookevent/ (hook.cpp hook.h) Style fixes, const correctness fixes, QStringBuilder, and a bit less heap actionx
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100627154311-2upg65shaqs9exg0 * src/daemon/hookevent/ (hookevent.cpp hookevent.h) -Don't leak Hooks. Clearing a Qt container won't delete the objects it contains -Const correct constructor
<CIA-99> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100627155733-89ww73akarekc8gl * src/daemon/ (8 files in 4 dirs) Misc const fixes across various Event subclasses
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143396 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/muon.desktop Update icon in .desktop file
<shadeslayer> heh.. saw 2 kiosks in the market.. one was running suse and the other Ubuntu :P
<valorie> "making communication with your peers not only convenient, but also ubiquitous available."
<valorie> on the quassel page
<valorie> pick one -- available or ubiquitous
<valorie> you don't need both
<gorgonizer> Is KDE SC 4.5 RC 1 available for testing?
<neversfelde> it isn't released yet?
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: its upto Riddell to upload to main
<shadeslayer> ~ninjas
<kubotu> apachelogger, JontheEchidna, Lex79, neversfelde, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, nixternal and Quintasan ... to the Batcave!
<shadeslayer> oh apachelogger.... when will you add me to that list.... 
<lex79> why you ping??
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: ?
<lex79> shadeslayer: you should use that command only when it's necessary
<lex79> thanks
<shadeslayer> lex79: ok
<shadeslayer> sorry :(
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: maybe, but please do not ping us without a reason
<lex79> no problem, now you know :)
 * lex79 returns to roll his cigarette
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<lex79> we have two plasma-widget-translatoid:
<lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-translatoid/1.20-0ubuntu1
<lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/translatoid/1.1-1
<JontheEchidna> messy
<lex79> btw is not good sync that package with Debian, they are too slow, in this moment the widget is broken due to changes in google api
<lex79> I'm doing the new upstream release
<ScottK> lex79: Let's use the Debian source package name and get the other one removed (even if we have a newer version)
<lex79> right, I'm doing ;)
<debfx> and maybe file an RC bug against the debian package :)
<lex79> RC ?
<debfx> release critical (high priority)
<Tm_T> oh, indeed, KDE sc 4.5 RC1 is tagged, but not released?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: yep
<shadeslayer> release is supposed to be tuesday
<lex79> debfx: do it if you want, I care only for kubuntu packages
<shadeslayer> :P
<debfx> well I don't care much about random plasmoids :p
<debfx> but I'll file the bug anyway
<debfx> lex79: so translatoid fails without an error message?
<lex79> thanks :)
<lex79> yes, without it
<debfx> nice
<lex79> it's fixed in the release 1.30
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1143404 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.h package.cpp package.h) Move two private functions to PackagePrivate
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1143406 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/ (Messages.sh qaptbatch.cpp) - Switch-ify the questionOccurred function - Add Messages .sh
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1143407 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/ (qaptbatch.cpp qaptbatch.h) - Add warning handler to qapt-batch - Work around KProgressDialog setting the button to closed once progress reaches 100 by never letting the progress actually hit 100 until the transaction is finished.
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1143409 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp FetchError is now a more generic error that will have neither a FailedItem Nor ErrorText value in the details variantmap
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143410 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp FetchError is now a more generic error that will have neither a FailedItem nor ErrorText in the details QVariantMap
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1143412 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Handle a few more errors that the worker picked up
<JontheEchidna> ^all about an hour late :P
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: if I have build issues with libqapt, interested to know?
<JontheEchidna> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> libqapt/src/backend.cpp:139: error: ‘class QApt::PackageList’ has no member named ‘reserve
<JontheEchidna> hmmm
<JontheEchidna> aha
<JontheEchidna> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/qlist.html#reserve <- introduced in 4.7
<JontheEchidna> will fix in a minute
<Tm_T> (:
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1143424 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (src/backend.cpp utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp) Only do the "reserve all needed space at once" optimization for the PackageList on Qt 4.7 or above.
<JontheEchidna> Tm_T: ^
<Tm_T> ye, I've got you more
<Tm_T> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpolkit-qt-core-1
<Tm_T> and I have built polkits stuff from kdesupport
<JontheEchidna> :s
<Tm_T> soo, I wonder if there's no right path added at some point
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/456027/
<JontheEchidna> Wonder if there's a macro I can use instead of a hard dependency on polkit-qt-core-1
<JontheEchidna> Tm_T: so you're certain you have polkit-qt-1 and not plain polkit-qt?
<debfx> ScottK: next qt 4.7 ftbfs fix: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/sqliteman_1.2.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<ScottK> debfx: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<lex79> JontheEchidna: https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa/+packages
<debfx> lex79: 01-dont-install-cmake-module.patch is from the ubuntu package
<lex79> yes, shouldn't I add it?
<debfx> the changelog says "taken from Debian"
<lex79> ah :)
<lex79> ok I fix
<lex79> thanks
<lex79> ops, already uploaded :D
<debfx> ah, well it's not that important :)
<lex79> I confuse the source package :(
<lex79> *confused
<neversfelde> RC1 is released
<lex79> I copy the packages to beta backport
<debfx> lex79: have you already filed a removal bug for plasma-widget-translatoid?
<lex79> debfx: nope
<lex79> go ahead
<lex79> launchpad sucks, always in timeout
<debfx> JontheEchidna: could you ack bug #599127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 599127 in plasma-widget-translatoid (Ubuntu) "Please remove the source package plasma-widget-translatoid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599127
<CIA-99> [messages] kristofk * 1143457 * trunk/l10n-kde4/hu/messages/ (5 files in 5 dirs) SVN_SILENT Updated Hungarian translation
<blueyed> ktorrent 4.0.1-1ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1 appears to clash with the rc1 beta ppa (will get removed on upgrade).
<blueyed> known problem?
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143487 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (8 files in 2 dirs) Split the MainTab code out from DetailsWidget. More tabs to follow. (Initializing all the tabs in the DetailsWidget constructor was making things a bit crowded)
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143489 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (5 files in 2 dirs) Split out the changelog tab into a ChangelogTab class
<debfx> what are we going to do about libqt4-assistant?
<debfx> I guess we need to package the 4.6.3 version
<debfx> around 7 packages ftbfs because it's missing
<lex79> debfx: I think F. Boudra is working on it in Debian
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-20
<ScottK> apachelogger: How about we fix it so you can add the bugs.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think 626543 is fixed.
<PiotrN> Hello, any info on kdepim (when it will be avaiable in backports) ?
<Quintasan> PiotrN: Most likely it will not
<PiotrN> waiting for 4.7 ?
<Quintasan> PiotrN: It is in staging PPA so you can really try it you want
<Quintasan> PiotrN: In my opinion it is still not usable
<Quintasan> at least IMAP in KMail
<PiotrN> in opensuse there are also some painfull bugs with it
<Quintasan> Because it is painful, really.
<PiotrN> ok, thanks for the info
<Quintasan> PiotrN: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging <-- there it is
<PiotrN> yea i know, but this is my work machine, so i wont do staging in here ;)
<Quintasan> Okay :)
<Quintasan> debfx: ping
<PiotrN> i'll wait for usable version :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
 * Quintasan has no VGA output :S
<Quintasan> QuickStart Board, Y U NO START?
<Quintasan> following magical installation steps by apachelogger
<Quintasan> still populating root :S
<debfx> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> debfx: Did you get anywhere near reviewing what I did with Qt so far?
 * Quintasan notes that there is changelog and rules merge since NCommander told him that the bug was already fixed
<apachelogger> Quintasan: linaro?
<Quintasan> yes
<Quintasan> Isn't that what I want?
<apachelogger> swell
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes it is
<debfx> not yet
<Quintasan> debfx: Okay, let me know when you are done with it
<Quintasan> apachelogger: How long did it take for you?
<apachelogger> the what?
<apachelogger> population?
<Quintasan> Yes
<debfx> Quintasan: have you actually test build it?
<debfx> kubuntu_23_arm_memory_barriers.patch looks a lot like armv6_Add_support_for_ARMv7_atomic_operations.patch
<debfx> same with armv6_Include_explicitly_IT_instructions.patch
<debfx> cherry-picking http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/qt/qt4-x11.git;a=commit;h=d757353540292f24a0e0adb0fcc5e0d65e6f01f0 would be a good idea
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I mean, it's almost 30 minutes since I ran the linaro-media-create command
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> class4 microsd is slow
<apachelogger> deadly slow
<apachelogger> in fact a usb2 drive will be faster
<apachelogger> by a factor of 2 (at least for reading IIRC)
<Quintasan> going to get something to eat then
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what the hell am I supposed to comment out in check_sub?
<Quintasan> There is no such function
<apachelogger> Quintasan: look for subachitecture
<apachelogger> maybe the func is called differently
<apachelogger> if so, please fix the wiki
<Quintasan> comment out the WHOLE function or just the code?
 * apachelogger wrote that from memory
<Quintasan> /usr/sbin/flash-kernel: 56: Syntax error: "}" unexpected
<Quintasan> ffs
<Quintasan> apachelogger: can you pastebin the damn fuction somewhere?
 * Quintasan gets no output from flash-kernel at all
<apachelogger> I am not at home
<Quintasan> That's shit
<Quintasan> If we provide a broken flash-kernel script then what's the use?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: also, how did you get eth to work in chroot?
<apachelogger> not at all
<apachelogger> why would you?
<apachelogger> you'd be using the host eth
<Quintasan> how am I supposed to install openssh then?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: host eth!
<Quintasan> ehh
<Quintasan> still no VGA
 * Quintasan has no idea how apachelogger's instructions make any sense
<apachelogger> Quintasan: do you haz openssh?
<apachelogger> did you run flash-kernel successfully?
<Quintasan> I haz openssh
<Quintasan> I do not know if I ran flash-kernel successfully since the instructions provided were not enough
<Quintasan> I just get an empty line of output
<apachelogger> echo $? :P
<apachelogger> what did you change your subarch function to?
<Quintasan> I commented the contents
<Quintasan> so
<Quintasan> check_subarch {
<Quintasan> #
<Quintasan> #
<Quintasan> #
<Quintasan> #
<Quintasan> }
<apachelogger> that wont work 
<apachelogger> you need something in the function
<apachelogger> like echo ""
<Quintasan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/iMX53QuickStartBoard
<Quintasan> >comment out the code inside check_sub (subarchitecture stuff seems broken)
<Quintasan> sup
<Quintasan> Unsupported platform
<apachelogger> well, sorry, I thought people were knowledgable enough to know that this is not valid shell code if you just comment out all the shit in a function :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/84901
<apachelogger> that should work
<apachelogger> did you fix the wiki name?
<Quintasan> Unsupported platform
<apachelogger> wah?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> right
<bambee> evening
<apachelogger> Quintasan: flash-kernel you need to run over ssh
<ulysses> !find qdebug.h
<ubottu> File qdebug.h found in libqt4-dev, qt4-doc-html
<apachelogger> Install openssh-server
<apachelogger> Try booting
<apachelogger> If everything went well you should be able to ssh into the machine (linaro.local)
<apachelogger> obviously
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> what the fcks
 * Quintasan can't umount the damn card
 * Quintasan weeps
<Quintasan> Wiki upgrade?
<Quintasan> Don't shit me
<Quintasan> still throws internal errors
<Riddell> rbelem, apachelogger: for the panda boards I also need phone numbers
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Can't ssh into it
<Quintasan> herp derp
<Quintasan> OH WOE ME
<Quintasan> openssh doesnt work
<Quintasan> no idea why
<Quintasan> no shit
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Can't get this working
<kubu2> when can we see 4.7 in 11.11?  Looks like B2 is gone and RC1 is around the corner?
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: you made it kaput
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-21
<didrocks> debfx: ScottK: FYI, I worked during the Qt contributor summit with the nokia guys to backport the a11y support (Qt and QML) to 4.7. I have something which apply now, I'll try to push it to the ubuntu-desktop ppa and get it staging for a few days
<didrocks> debfx: ScottK: right now, it's only activated under an environment variable, so shouldn't hurt stock Qt usage
<debfx> didrocks: cool, do they have a rough release date for 4.8?
<didrocks> debfx: no, when showing our own schedule, they told me it was better to focus on 4.7
<didrocks> maybe 4.7.4, no release date apparently, but should be in our time frame
<debfx> okay, I hope qtwebkit 2.2 works well with 4.7
<didrocks> debfx: I asked to them on that specific point, they answered it should be ok
<debfx> that doesn't sound very confident ;)
<debfx> fabo: I have one more request for qtcreator: could you add kdelibs5-data to suggests
<debfx> it can use the kate syntax highlighting definitions
<fabo> debfx: ok. sounds a candidate for split (kate syntax highlighting definitions)
<fabo> debfx: qtwebkit 2.2 works with Qt 4.7, I have a branch on-going
<fabo> debfx: I'll update qtwebkit to beta1 as soon as it's released
<bambee> morning!
<bambee> Day-1 and I am on vacation... rhaaaa!!! Once on vacation: coding,packaging,coding,packaging and coding again!! :D
<bambee> apachelogger: ping, have you access to lp:language-selector ? I've a fix for the kde frontend :)
<debfx> fabo: yeah might be worth splitting
<apachelogger> bambee: I guess I do
<bambee> apachelogger: the "missing language" dialog is shown before the gui is displayed, with this bug the systemsettings integration is ugly...  it's a tiny fix
<bambee> also I am fixing a missing translation
<apachelogger> where is it?
<bambee> apachelogger: I will ping you, when you can merge changes ;)
<bambee> (I've to fix the translation before)
<apachelogger> kk
<bambee> apachelogger: how a "QtGui.QApplication.translate" can be recognized by intltool-update (which is apparently used by language-selector) ? 
<bambee> I can use extractrc and sed to replace each "i18n" by a "_" but it's ugly and not done automatically... :\
<apachelogger> I do not compute the question
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> we need dbus portation
<apachelogger> holy french fries
<ScottK> didrocks: Great.  Please chat with fabo about it and maybe we can get the patches in Debian too.
<didrocks> ScottK: sure, still waiting on the ppa first and some final tests, then I'll bother fabo which is quite busy I guess, so do not want to disturb him for nothing until ready
<bambee> apachelogger: grrr :p
<jussi> apachelogger: you gonna get an N9? 
<bambee> apachelogger: well, if you create a gui using "designer" . How make the strings translatable by gettext ?
<bambee> (I am talking about strings like labels, items and so on)
<bambee> if you generate your gui from UI to a python script , QtGui.QApplication.translate is used. however intltool-update  is looking for "_()"
<bambee> that's why the string "System Default" is not translated in language-selector (see the kcm)
<apachelogger> jussi: so nokia will
<apachelogger> just read the hardware specs
<apachelogger> sounds like we have a new target device for kubuntu mobile 12.04
<jussi> apachelogger: yup
<apachelogger> gotta get our hands on the n950 though
<apachelogger> super awesome dev version
<jussi> apachelogger: Im trying to get my hands on the n950 :D
<jussi> apachelogger: https://meego.com/community/device-program
<jussi> apachelogger: pls apply
<jussi> Deadline for applications: end of Tuesday, June 28th.
<shadeslayer> \o
<bambee> apachelogger: ping, https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/language-selector/missing-language
<bambee> I propose a merge?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Can you dd your sdcard and put it up somewhere?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: my sd is filled up with kde trunk :P
<apachelogger> even dding a new one would take ages to up
<Quintasan> herp derp
<Quintasan> I get the idea that it fails to run ssh at startup
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, get a rs232 cable :P
<Quintasan> how does one use it with that?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: any idea how do I make ssh start at bootup?
<apachelogger> it should automatically
<apachelogger> Quintasan: your eth comes up?
<apachelogger> blinky lights and stuff
<apachelogger> can you ping the machine?
<Quintasan> no effing idea right now since I turned it off
<Quintasan> no idea since I dont know the ip
<Quintasan> dhcp
<apachelogger> avahi-browse -a
<apachelogger> linaro comes with avahi, so if you have avahi running your machine should be able to find the linaro setup
<apachelogger> ping linaro.local
 * Quintasan also cant umount the damn sdcard
<Quintasan> apachelogger: with avahi I get only my machine :S
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you use the microsd right?
 * Quintasan tries replugging
<Quintasan> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> in the micro sd port? :D
<Quintasan> no, no microsd ffs
<apachelogger> I do not think the board can boot from sdcard
<Quintasan> Standard SD card
<apachelogger> Quintasan: check the back of your sdcard
<Quintasan> They supplied me with a SD card
<apachelogger> there should be the microsd card^^
<apachelogger> well hidden :D
<Quintasan> oh fuck
<apachelogger> the sdcard thing is really just a sorta adapter
<Quintasan> Now, what the hell I do with that one?
<Quintasan> cool story apachelogger
<Quintasan> now, board cant boot from sdcard?
<apachelogger> no, only micro
<Quintasan> What type of fail do you call that?
<apachelogger> so take the sdcard husk out and put the micro in
<apachelogger> then reset
<apachelogger> then it should come up proper
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that is a very accepatble limitation really
 * Quintasan waits
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to apachelogger.
<Quintasan> YEAH
 * Quintasan executes sudo flash-kernel
<Quintasan> Something must have failed
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> cant do anything on my desktop
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: ping
<Quintasan> unhung'd itself
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: building workspace on arm I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/630483/ and I have no idea why
<apachelogger> git master that is
<apachelogger> with gles and mobile set to true
<mgraesslin> interesting
<mgraesslin> I don't get this (kwin-wayland (almost master) + gles + mobile + desktopgl
<Quintasan> wayland on arm interesting
<apachelogger> Quintasan: mind the desktopgl
<Quintasan> Should that be there?
<apachelogger> mostly is not on arm :P
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: no option yet, we don
<mgraesslin> 't have key events
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: I think I see it
<apachelogger> yay
<mgraesslin> no, false alert
<apachelogger> aww
<mgraesslin> no idea, just remove lanczosfilter from the build
<apachelogger> oki
<mgraesslin> that should not harm and it's useless on arm anyway
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: /home/linaro/kde-workspace/kwin/scene.cpp:97: undefined reference to `KWin::LanczosFilter::LanczosFilter(QObject*)'
<mgraesslin> damn it
 * apachelogger comments a bit
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: seems to be linking now
<mgraesslin> what did you change?
<ScottK> agateau: Did the appmenu changes for Qt get into 4.8?
<shadeslayer> valorie: around?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Qt merge is still WIP
<ScottK> OK.
<Quintasan> no shit
<Quintasan> apachelogger: chroot mnt/ /bin/bash
<Quintasan> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<Quintasan> :O
<apachelogger> why bin/bash?
 * Quintasan goes into mnt/bin and there is bash inside
<apachelogger> why chroot if there is ssh?
<Quintasan> I reinstalled the system
<Quintasan> since I messed something up and it didnt want to boot
<shadeslayer> hi apachelogger
<apachelogger> yo shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> ssup
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so why the /bin/bash argument?
<Quintasan> what else?
<apachelogger> chroot by default should use your login shell or something
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: becoming glib developer now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why so?
<apachelogger> cause it is cool
<shadeslayer> i thought Qt was kool
<Quintasan> WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON NOW?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> what be cooler about Qt than in glib?
<Quintasan> >GLib
<Quintasan> >GNOME
<Quintasan> How can THAT be cool?
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> It's that low-level API for C?
<apachelogger> return TRUE;
<apachelogger> though I'd not call it low-level since it does c-objects :P
<Quintasan> return 1;
<Quintasan> would be faster :P
<shadeslayer> hex > *
<shadeslayer> or rather ASM > *
<apachelogger> Quintasan: please explain
<Quintasan> apachelogger: explain what?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: x86flat?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why return 1 would be faster
 * Quintasan has no idea
 * Quintasan meant faster to type
<apachelogger> I see
<shadeslayer> hehe sure
 * apachelogger wants data on that
<Quintasan> apparently, my connection was upgraded to 6mbps
<Quintasan> running torrent to benchmark
<apachelogger> I am not sure hitting 1 would be faster
<Quintasan> it's 1 versus typin true
<Quintasan> TRUE even
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: they probably have a data cap || will introduce one in due time
<Quintasan> That's probably in your country :P
<apachelogger> one does not type numbers as part of stuff that often, so actually getting to the 1 might take longer than you think
<apachelogger> at least for me
<Quintasan> oh, 600kb/s
<Quintasan> I like that
<apachelogger> I am decently sure that typing true I can do faster than 1
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah thats true for me, but most of the ISP's are doing that these days
<Quintasan> LOL
<shadeslayer> Bump up speed -> add data cap
<bambee> someone could review this merge? https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/language-selector/missing-language/+merge/65395
<bambee> please
<shadeslayer> but nao i have a no data cap plan
<bambee> (without trolls :P)
<Quintasan> Am I living under a rock? Nothing like that ever happened
<apachelogger> bambee: your changelog is kaput
<apachelogger> also whatever happend to kde-langauge-selector?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you might want to add  the -h switch to http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/scripts/deb-copyrightcheck
 * Quintasan browses that folder
<bambee> apachelogger: the code for "main" was totally useless. it's a kcmodule now :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: removes file names, helpful when you're just searching a particular folder
<apachelogger> bambee: so? why take away functionality?
<bambee> the actual language-selector does not use options anymore
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: unhelpful when searching 10k source files
<bambee> (at least the kde frontend)
<bambee> also it's a kcmodule now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: helpful when adding stuff to debian/copyright for just a particular folder
<apachelogger> bambee: so start the kcm in there?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: unhelpful when doing that for 10k source files in different folders
<bambee> apachelogger: the install/uninstall mode does not make sense, we use tabs now
<shadeslayer> my kate is busted
<apachelogger> bambee: yes, so start the kcm :P :P :P : P
<bambee> so just keep "createPlugin" :P
<bambee> I don't understand why keep a useless code...
<apachelogger> what be the point of createplugin?
<apachelogger> kubotu: hello
<kubotu> yo owner!
<bambee> apachelogger: CreatePlugin is used by systemsetting to start the kcm
<bambee> (in python)
<bambee> my change is kaput, you're right :)
<bambee> changelog*
<apachelogger> I do not compute your change there at all
 * Quintasan starts doing layout for kwin with opengl es magic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw ever had to deal with KAssistantDialog?
<bambee> wtf? everything is right here o_O
<Quintasan> apachelogger: We will basically rebuild kdebase-workspace and just install KWin?
<apachelogger> bambee: yeah, just saying, that needs a closer look than I can throw right now
<bambee> apachelogger: I was talking about the changelog :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> perhaps lunchpad broke it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh btw did you see the page where HP has released all the drivers for the Touchpad as well as patches for them ?
 * Quintasan thinks it won't make any sense otherwise
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<shadeslayer> hmm .. i need a script it seems
<apachelogger> arrr, the gpl be a harsh mistress
<DarkwingDuck> Yay, I'm not sick anymore
<DarkwingDuck> Well, for the most part.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Are you actually paying attention to what I am typing?
<DarkwingDuck> Benifit of being sick... I lost 8 pounds in a week.
 * Quintasan already knows the answer
 * Quintasan wants food
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: wow, you should start a sickness centre ... none of the health programs make you lose 8 pounds in a week
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: Free moneyz essentialy
<bambee> apachelogger: changelog fixed
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<shadeslayer> maco: could i possibly work on bug 634215 if you're not working on it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 634215 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-kde install allows invalid hostnames" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634215
<maco> shadeslayer: go ahead. apachelogger is the one who assigned it to me, despite the "don't assign bugs to others without asking first" rule
 * Quintasan hands maco a Pointy Stick of Doom
<Quintasan> maco: poke apachelogger with it
<Quintasan> Unfortunately shadeslayer lost the Mighty Stick of Poking Harlad somewhere
 * maco pokes apachelogger
 * apachelogger throws up
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> oh there it is
<Quintasan> It works
<apachelogger> the rule is there to make crazy people not do it
<apachelogger> then again a rule aint gonna stop crazy people
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: apachelogger ate the mighty stick of poking harald
<shadeslayer> so no oe could poke it
<shadeslayer> *one could poke him
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: He couldn't have done it because I gave it to you
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: he stole it from me
<Quintasan> Or you are telling me you let him eat it?
<shadeslayer> it kept it on yofel's server
 * Quintasan pulls a fish out of the water
 * Quintasan hits shadeslayer with it
<shadeslayer> and he stole it from there
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you're hitting the fish with me? :P
<Quintasan> I would go "Quintasan hits the fish with shadeslayer"
 * Quintasan crafts a new Stick of Poking Harlad
<Quintasan> This time I'll make it from mercury so apachelogger can't eat it
<shadeslayer> s/mercury/cynaide
<shadeslayer> s/cynaide/cyanide
<Quintasan> Whatever, it has to be something uneatable
<shadeslayer> you can eat cyanide, but then you die
<Quintasan> Same thing with mercury
<shadeslayer> didn't know that you could die from mercury poisioning
<Quintasan> It is highly toxic
<apachelogger> robots can eat everything
<apachelogger> you are all out of the loop
 * yofel advises shadeslayer to invent a robot grinder for his server as additional protection
<Quintasan> Oh, robots get oil instead of beer
<apachelogger> wrong again
<Quintasan> Therefore apachelogger has to be human and is prone to mercury intoxication
<apachelogger> kubotu: google futurama bender
<kubotu> Results for futurama bender: 1. Bender (Futurama) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bender_(Futurama) | 2. Futurama: http://www.ilovebender.com/ | 3. Futurama: Bender's Game (Video 2008) - IMDb: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1054486/
<Quintasan> But that's a cartoon character
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> your hooked up with the matrix
<apachelogger> you need to get out
<micahg> ISTR bender drinking alcohol as well
<Quintasan> apachelogger: How do I login to linaro without a password?
<apachelogger> using a password
<Quintasan> and the password is?
<apachelogger> no password
 * Quintasan now wonders what is the board's ip
<apachelogger> 127.0.0.1
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> linaro:linaro doesnt work
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/85687
<Quintasan> Looks like the expected output?
<Quintasan> omfg alive
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: "ITS ALIVE" eh? :P
<Quintasan> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/c-alOANFTyZG72pm7VkuDWGNOpLMqCURGqmqb3FFE2c?feat=directlink
<Quintasan> This Milestone sure does shitty photos
 * Quintasan runs aptitude and purges the damn xfce
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> zeiss makes all the difference
<Quintasan> Probably
<Quintasan> expect pics soon
<bambee> night
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pokety poke
<Quintasan> meanwhile at ARM
<Quintasan> Unpacking libqtgui4 (from .../libqtgui4_4%3a4.7.2-0ubuntu6.1_armel.deb) ...
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hmm, i'm still a bit undecided about something, want to have a look  at it?
<Quintasan> something?
<Quintasan> if it has something to do with python then don't want to look at it
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://h41112.www4.hp.com/promo/webos/us/en/tablets/touchpad.html << to_buy || !to_buy
<apachelogger> the pyth0rn
<apachelogger> it shall eat you alive
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oi this is important
<apachelogger> and then expl0der
<Quintasan> >16GB $499.99
<apachelogger> kubotu: google alligator python
<kubotu> Results for alligator python: 1. Gator-guzzling python comes to messy end - Technology & science ...: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/9600151/ns/technology_and_science-science/t/gator-guzzling-python-comes-messy-end/ | 2. Photo in the News: Python Bursts After Eating Gator (Update): http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/10/1006_051006_pythoneatsgator.html
<kubotu> 3. The Human Element: Giant Python Vs. Alligator: http://humanelement.blogspot.com/2007/04/giant-python-vs-alligator.html
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i found drivers for the touchpad, HP also provides patches
<Quintasan> I would buy it if I had moneys
<apachelogger> I once had a patch
<shadeslayer> would it be possible to get these into Ubuntu and thus enable me to effectively boot ubuntu on this device?
<apachelogger> on me arrrr-m
<apachelogger> cause I am no good at skateboardering
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what sort of question is that now?
<apachelogger> of course not
<apachelogger> they need to go into their upstream projects
<shadeslayer> what if upstream rejects them?
<apachelogger> then you need to become a pirate and sail the seas in an everlasting quest for more rum
<shadeslayer> heh
 * apachelogger could use some rum
 * claydoh could use some cash, then he'd by everyone some rum
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah, i'm still thinking of whether to pre order or not
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: should i press this pre order button?
<apachelogger> no
<claydoh> shadeslayer: yes, then if you don't like it send ot to me :)
<claydoh> :D
<shadeslayer> ^^ :P
<claydoh> looks nice, tho
<claydoh> integrstion with a pre phone sounds interesting
<shadeslayer> claydoh: supports Qt unofficially as well
<claydoh> if you have a pre phone
<shadeslayer> claydoh: nope, also, am getting this to run plasma active
 * claydoh may get and android phone for his birthday
<claydoh> the features of the webos sound cool, tho
 * claydoh hates being a pauper
<shadeslayer> claydoh: android sucks at uptime
<shadeslayer> so i end up rebooting my phone every 2-3 days
<claydoh> really? my wife hasn't rebooted hers in like months
<apachelogger> phones are made for rebooting
<claydoh> except when she had to have it serviced
<shadeslayer> claydoh: dunno, i've rooted it and run custom ROM's ... HTC Sense was the shit
<apachelogger> we have to keep in mind: shadeslayer likes ot break his phone
<shadeslayer> ^^ that too
<claydoh> so would I :)
<apachelogger> I once had a broken phone
<apachelogger> then I started doing kubuntu mobile
<shadeslayer> still can't find a decent micro SD card
<apachelogger> ever since I have a useless phone
<claydoh> she hasn't even upgraded to froyo yet, doesn't see the need
<shadeslayer> to run kubuntu on it
<apachelogger> rbelem: oh, btw, did you ever get around to install kubuntu mobile natively on the n900?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: like ever 2nd camera comes with class4?!?!?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any ideas whats the difference between a KPageDialog and a KDialogAssistant
<rbelem> apachelogger, not yet. i will use the same meego method
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: mine is class 2 i think
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and its only 2 GB's
<apachelogger> I once had 2GB, windows used like 200, the rest was prn
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats the status of GLES on KWin?
<shadeslayer> does it work? (TM)
<shadeslayer> . . .
<rohansgoogle> [1] prn
<rohansgoogle> [2] horse prn
<rohansgoogle> [3] kwin cool by martin
<rohansgoogle> [4] viagra4free
<shadeslayer> ah wait .... didn't martin do a GLES branch?
<claydoh> apachelogger: only 2gb prn?? how does one survive on that little?
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> read!!!!!!
<apachelogger> 200mb were consumed by the windows
<claydoh> still...
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-22
<apachelogger> Quintasan, jussi, persia: http://i.imgur.com/f4J0A.jpg
<persia> apachelogger, Heh.  Now you need a touchscreen :)
<apachelogger> yes I do, just wonder which one 
<apachelogger> persia: do you happen to know if we have gles drivers for the quickstart?
<apachelogger> rbelem: upstream broke plasma-mobile big time
<apachelogger> though it seems to get in shape again (somewhat)
<rbelem> :-/
<apachelogger> rbelem: do we know the browser nokia is using on the n9?
 * apachelogger just installed arora as to not break his nice trunk build ^^
<rbelem> apachelogger, a browser made by them using qtwebkit
<apachelogger> is it available somewhere?
<rbelem> apachelogger, not yet afaik
<persia> I don't think there are any in the archive.  There is supposedly source code for some GLES drivers for the AMD Z180 on Freescale site, but it's behind a registration gateway.
 * rbelem checks the license
<apachelogger> persia: I only saw debs, gotta check again
<persia> And the linaro freescale landing team doesn't seem to have an IRC channel, so I don't know where to send you to find people who can help :(
<persia> http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps/site/prod_summary.jsp?code=IMX53_SW
<persia> You want "i.MX53 Linux Multimedia Codecs Source Code".
<persia> I have absolutely no idea whether that will compile under Ubuntu.
<persia> Nor do I have any knowledge of the licenses.
<apachelogger> ahhh, arora is horrible
<apachelogger> it is downloading SecureDownloadServlet no
<apachelogger> -.-
<persia> I have a suspicion that a direct download from there will come with unfriendly license terms.
<apachelogger> oh yes
<apachelogger> persia: only codec stuff inside
<persia> Hrm.  I'm now unsure.  I thought that for the i.MX51, the graphics accelleration was delivered as part of the multimedia stuff.
<persia> You might try downloading the linux evaluation image, to see if it has accelleration, or just ask in #ubuntu-arm: someone there might know better than I.
<apachelogger> I know they have driver debs in their image source tar
<apachelogger> the codecs tar only contains codecs + openmaxil/sal
<persia> Ah, right.
<apachelogger> good thing I swiped my downloads folder and now the tar with the debs is gone ^^
<persia> And the source packages from which the driver debs were generated don't seem to be anywhere?  (and you got the right names by playing around in /var/lib/dpkg/ ?)
 * apachelogger downloads 70mib at 140kbs and delays bed for a bit
<apachelogger> persia: need to take a look into that after I got the tar back
<apachelogger> maybe ti i the GPU_SDK tar
<persia> That name certainly raises suspicions.
<persia> The other trick is to look at the changelog in the binary deb, and contact the person who made the last source change (accountability for the win)
<apachelogger> true ^^
<apachelogger> http://repository.timesys.com/buildsources/a/amd-gpu-demos-mx51/amd-gpu-demos-mx51-1008/ that seems to be the same source
<persia> With a remarkably uninformative patch sitting next to it :)
<persia> But I suspect you need the patch to build it if you're not cross-compiling under windows (or something)
<apachelogger> All GPU drivrs and header files are in the BSP and not replicated in this SDK
<apachelogger> lovely
<apachelogger> ah well, time for bed
<apachelogger> 4 hours ago
<apachelogger> :S
<persia> Sleep well (and fast).
<JontheEchidna> http://tinyurl.com/3hlzdaf Moral of the story: always check to see if Qt has something before doing it yourself
<JontheEchidna> I wrote the first queue stuff right after writing a queue in Java, so I blame the evil Java empire :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: did you get a chance to ponder kde bug 274809?
<ubottu> KDE bug 274809 in installer "Muon crashes with SegFault after quitting" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=274809
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: Did I ever tell you that I think I love you?
<JontheEchidna> <3
<DarkwingDuck> I <3 yakuake
<valorie> me too!
<valorie> finally have really switched to it
<valorie> just removed the Konsole icon from my taskbar
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<valorie> JontheEchidna did yakuake?
<DarkwingDuck> He introduced me to it.
<valorie> ah
<Linkmaster> I tried to add my idea for the 12.04 release to the ubuntuwiki thing, but I couldn't get it to work. Could someone give my idea for me?
<valorie> which page?
<valorie> new wiki!
<valorie> same old problems!
<valorie> bleah
<Linkmaster> Heres what it was: Paladin Pangolin: Paladin because Ubuntu is like a knight in shining armour for Linux, the first in the fight, the last to leave, and the pangolin because its armour reflects that of the knight, showing that it is made of tough stuff, and will preserve past the weak. Feel free to doctor it up if necessary
<valorie> I don't see the animal though
<valorie> there is always an animal
<Tm_T> adjective and animal
<valorie> unless pangolin is an animal?
<Linkmaster> yeah, its like an armadillo
 * apachelogger better not writes what he thinks
<Linkmaster> I probably spelled it wrong
<valorie> ah, I might have heard of it
<valorie> Mark might like that -- he's getting rather obscure lately
<Linkmaster> well, can someone vouch for me to him? :)
<rww> Pangolin's a System76 computer :<
<Linkmaster> ?
<valorie> hang out in various channels, and you'll meet up
<valorie> he's not shy
<Linkmaster> whats his nick?
<valorie> you'll see him here sometimes as safbl ?
<valorie> something close to that
<valorie> sabdfl
<Linkmaster> I think I've seen that before actually
<Linkmaster> I need some sleep, so I'm heading out. If Mark ever shows up while I'm gone, please refer me and my idea to him. thanks in advance
<apachelogger> persia: ~/Downloads/L/L2.6.35_11.03.00_ER_source/pkgs/xserver-xorg-video-imx-11.03.00
<apachelogger> good thing I am now at university all day long :S
<apachelogger> amd-gpu-bin-mx35-11.03.00.tar.gz and amd-gpu-x11-bin-mx51-11.03.00.tar.gz
<apachelogger> Quintasan: do you haz time today?
<apachelogger> if so get the L2.6.35_11.03.00_ER_source thingy and build amd* and xserver* stuff on the board, then try to get GL running
<persia> apachelogger, Looks like binaries, but even binaries can sometimes be mangled into multiverse.  Nice find.
<agateau> ScottK: yes, the appmenu branch finally got merged in
<apachelogger> persia: hai
<apachelogger> if they work that is :S
<Mamarok> folks, there seems to be a problem with amarok-common 2.4.1 in the PPA, people get reports of broken packages
<apachelogger> broken packages?
<Mamarok> yes, it suggested an update of amarok-common this morning, then suggested to remove the packagge amarok
<Mamarok> which they guy did, and now he can't reinstall it
<Mamarok> moment, just checking with him
<apachelogger> amd64 likely
<apachelogger> -common is built on i386 only
<apachelogger> so it can be available before amd64
<valorie> that seems weird
<apachelogger> why is that?
<valorie> I thought you could always build 386 on either
<apachelogger> that is not the problem ... -common only contains shared data (i.e. such that does not require compliation etc)
<apachelogger> so to save resources it only gets built on one platform
<apachelogger> the de-factor standard platform, which is i386
<Mamarok> yep, impossible to reinstall amarok now
<apachelogger> Mamarok: apt-cache policy amarok
<apachelogger> and same for amarok-common
<Tm_T> 2:2.4.1-1ubuntu1~natty1~ppa2 for amarok-common
 * Mamarok waits for the answer
<Mamarok> Tm_T: not you :)
<Tm_T> well, if I go and install that, I lose amarok
<Tm_T> so this is the same issue I believe
<Tm_T> 2:2.4.1-1ubuntu1~natty1~ppa1 for amarok
<Tm_T> so ye, amarok-common is there with newer package version number without amarok being updated yet
<Mamarok> brilliant :(
<Tm_T> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+build/2582014
<Tm_T> normal, it's not built yet entirely
<Mamarok> but why was it even rebuilt?
<Mamarok> we didn't ship anything new since the 2.4.1 release
<Tm_T> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/73858144/amarok_2.4.1-1ubuntu1~natty1~ppa2_source.changes
<Tm_T> bugfix that is
<Mamarok> Tm_T: a downstream bugfix then
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> amarok can be reinstalled now if they force the -common version back
<apachelogger> what package manager removes amarok anyway?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: apt-get
<apachelogger> silly thing
<Tm_T> none of them removes without asking
<Mamarok> yep, totally silly
<Mamarok> well, some people don't think...
<apachelogger> well
<Tm_T> Mamarok: ah, user have used dist-upgrade
<apachelogger> poke whoever did the upload outside of staging
<Tm_T> debfx: ^
<apachelogger> there is a reason I wanted that archive
<apachelogger> anyhow
<Tm_T> apachelogger: indeed
 * apachelogger goes to sleep for panel discussion
<Mamarok> apachelogger: sleep? Now?
<Tm_T> Mamarok: hmmh, people shouldn't use dist-upgrade without carefully reading what its doing ):
<Tm_T> Mamarok: anyway, "sudo apt-get install amarok-common=2:2.4.1-1ubuntu1~natty1~ppa1 amarok" should do it for now
<Mamarok> Tm_T: I just tell him to wait till it finishes to build, there
<Mamarok> that's his punishment :)
<Mamarok> he sais he didn't do dist-upgrade
<Mamarok> he switched on his computer and was suggested to update his system, that's it
<Tm_T> so he didn't use apt-get then?
<Mamarok> so...
<Tm_T> if it was kpackagekit, it does warn clearly that proceeding will remove amarok
<Tm_T> so does apt-get if user pays attention
<Mamarok> I guess so does apt-get, no?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> Mamarok: FYI its built now
<Mamarok> Tm_T: thanks, I will tell the user he ha update then :)
<Mamarok> Tm_T: nope, it still has ppa1 for amarok
<Tm_T> sure he updated package lists?
<Mamarok> yes, and so did I, it still shows the same package
<Mamarok> and I am on the main server, he is on a mirror
<Tm_T> well, this is ppa, so that doesn't matter
<Tm_T> but I just did install the new amarok package 15 minutes ago
<Mamarok> ah, now he tells me it's OK :)
<debfx> the problem with the staging ppa is that it's misused for other things (pim 4.6) and never cleaned up
<Tm_T> does the misuse prevent it to be used properly?
<debfx> it might pick up wrong dependencies
<debfx> also if the package requires other packages from the target ppa you need to copy them to staging first
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I haz some time
<Quintasan> apachelogger: L2.6.35_11.03.00_ER_source where do I get this magic?
<ScottK> agateau: Congratulations then (on getting appmenu upstream)
<ScottK> Quintasan: Another Qt upload in Debian (and it's in New).
 * Quintasan looks
<ScottK> debfx: Or temporarily add the target PPA to the staging dependencies until that item is done and moved to the target PPA.
<ScottK> I agree it ought to get cleaned up properly.
<debfx> ScottK: yeah but imho it's a bad workaround for unsynchronized publishing / user not looking at packages that are removed / package managers not displaying big enough warnings
<debfx> JontheEchidna: does muon support safe upgrades?
<fabo> debfx: Qt Creator uploaded with the latest changes. it requires latest Qt and Qt WebKit upload 
 * fabo looks to Quintasan looking to my latest changes :)
<Quintasan> @_@
 * Quintasan wonders what to start with
<Quintasan> Right, let's finish the merge
<fabo> private headers at least
<jussi> Quintasan: you know what? you are a superstar. As are many others in here. 
 * jussi hi 5's the channel :D
<debfx> fabo: unversioned private header package, sounds dangerous :)
 * Quintasan hi5 jussi back and goes to work
<ScottK> debfx: It's private, so anyone who gets hurt by it wasn't paying attention to the name.
<fabo> debfx: see the package description :)
 * Quintasan just got plasma-mobile running
<debfx> that doesn't help qtcreator users though
<Quintasan> It's sloooooooow
<debfx> if it were versioned qtcreator could hold back qt updates until it's rebuilt
<fabo> debfx: that's not a big deal. getting the qml designer plugin help and the situation isn't perfect since the begining
<fabo> s/help/help users/
<kubotu> fabo meant: "debfx: that's not a big deal. getting the qml designer plugin help users and the situation isn't perfect since the begining"
<Quintasan> fabo: qt4-x11_4.7.3-2.dsc?
<fabo> -3
<Quintasan> k
 * Quintasan goes on a unicorn stampede first
 * debfx already sees the apport generated qml designer crash reports coming
<Quintasan> jussi: Start throwing bricks (ping me like a madman) at me in an hour, k?
<jussi> Quintasan: ok
<Quintasan> Thanks
<fabo> debfx: ?
<Quintasan> ~np Quintasan
<kubotu> Quintasan is listening to "Alexander the Great" by Iron Maiden [Somewhere in Time, 1985] [http://open.spotify.com/track/3idw02L7HbP78lnAd9RNhI] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/Quintasan for more
<Quintasan> \o/
<debfx> fabo: whenever someone uploads qt with a new upstream release or a new patch that touches the private api qtcreator might crash, right?
<fabo> debfx: not necessarily. it's affected by the changes to the private headers. it isn't broken on every new upstream release. Qt Creator doesn't use all the the private APIs.
<debfx> fabo: yeah, but it might. I have no idea how often that will happen. I guess we'll see
<JontheEchidna> debfx: yeah Edit -> Cautious Upgrade
<ScottK> debfx: Now think about this for every KDE module that's split into multiple tarballs and any accompanying lib ....
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What the heck is a 'cautious upgrade'?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: "Upgrade but don't do any upgrades that either install or remove packages"
<JontheEchidna> you helped me pick out that name, I'm surprised you don't remember
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I don't remember at all.
<ScottK> ETOMUCHSTUFFINMYBRAIN
<JontheEchidna> I think it was that you told me not to call it a "safe upgrade", iirc
<ScottK> Probably since that actually means something specific in aptitude.
<JontheEchidna> yeah
 * davmor2 belts ScottK round the head with a mallet see if it knocks some stuff out for him
<ScottK> Thanks.
<davmor2> ScottK: Any time
<agateau> ScottK: thanks!
<JontheEchidna> welp, off to work.
<JontheEchidna> agateau: ah, I wanted to talk to you but I have to go now :(
<JontheEchidna> I was having trouble getting the size hint for the HistoryDialog in Muon to work. Do I have to implement the size hint in the dialog itself rather than the only widget I put in the KDialog?
<agateau> JontheEchidna: I would have expected implementing it on the widget would be enough, but it's not an exact science
<JontheEchidna> It seemed to ignore it completely
<agateau> JontheEchidna: if it works by implementing the sizehint on the dialog itself, go for it
<agateau> JontheEchidna: it may also depends on the size policy of your widget
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I don't know if I played with that. I'll give that a shot later, thanks
<agateau> JontheEchidna: if it is set to Preferred, Preferred it's not gonna work
<agateau> JontheEchidna: set it to something like Minimum, Minimum
<JontheEchidna> thanks for the advice :)
 * JontheEchidna really leaves
<Quintasan> jussi: well, I am done playing, shitty match was shitty, back to work
<jussi> :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: freescale site, obviously :)
<Quintasan> links
<apachelogger> Mamarok: computer sleep
<Quintasan> there is a shitload of stuff there
<apachelogger> Quintasan: the quick start page
<apachelogger> there is downloads tab
<apachelogger> there you can find aforementioned targz
<apachelogger> ~160 MB IIRC
<Mamarok> apachelogger: ah :)
<apachelogger> as I have not seen frescale servers go beyond 140kbs I suppose ti will take some time
<Quintasan> ScottK, debfx: Test building, what's the average compilation time for Qt?
<ScottK> A day and a half on a single Efika MX smarttop, IIRC.  Less on a faster machine with more RAM.
 * Quintasan just hopes he got the right patches
<Quintasan> fabo: splits, splits everywhere
<Quintasan> apachelogger: L2.6.35_11.05_ER_SOURCE?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: also, should plasma-mobile be sooooooooo sluggish on arm?
<fabo> Quintasan: libqt4-dbg is now ~100 Mb
<Quintasan> Cool
<Quintasan> debfx: ping
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/85981
<Quintasan> is this armhf really invalid?
<Quintasan> Debian has it :O
<ScottK> It's in Debian ports.
<ScottK> Definitely leave it there as Ubuntu may have it too.
 * Quintasan ignores
<Quintasan> ScottK: What about two patches that are exactly the same but one if from Kubuntu and on comes from Debian?
<ScottK> Quintasan: You might try a newer lintian.
 * Quintasan would delete Kubuntu one
<ScottK> Quintasan: Keep the Debian one and drop ours.
<ScottK> Yes.
<debfx> Quintasan: pong
<ScottK> It's in Debian now since I pointed out they needed it for armhf.
<Quintasan> debfx: nvm, was wondering about those patches you mentioned and it turned out I just messed up the name :S
 * Quintasan prays to got
<Quintasan> God*
<Quintasan> burp durp build started
<Quintasan> Going back to C magic
<Quintasan> WTF
<Quintasan> build failed at linking
<Quintasan> then I restarted the build with dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -nc
<Quintasan> and it works
<Quintasan> brrr
 * Quintasan goes skateboarding
<Quintasan> Will get to that later
<ScottK> Odd.
<ScottK> If you type an IP address in the address bar of Dolphin it assumes http and tries to surf the web.
<ScottK> I'd have guesses a file manager should assume you want to do some kind of file managing.
<bambee> evening
<cnd> shadeslayer, ScottK says you have been able to run two kdm's at the same time for a project you were working on
<cnd> I was hoping to do something similar
<cnd> though with gdm I suppose
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Remember your Neon demo in Orlando.
<cnd> would you have any tips on how to do this?
<LaserJock> is anybody running Kubuntu in oneiric? does it boot?  I was thinking of upgrading my VM
<ScottK> I'm not, but I know people are.
<ScottK> It's still KDE 4.6 in Oneiric, so if it doesn't boot it's not likely a Kubuntu specific problem.
<Quintasan> Linkmaster: ping
<Linkmaster> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> Linkmaster: In case you are still up for your 12.04 name suggesting sabdfl is online now
<sabdfl> YOU CALLED?
<Linkmaster> He called for me: I have a name idea for 12.04
<sabdfl> fire away
<maco> sabdfl: Ptolemaic Pterodactyl?
<Quintasan> Ohgod...
<maco> it's alliterative!
<charlie-tca> yikes
<sabdfl> i think you meant yappety yikes
<Linkmaster> Heres what it was: Paladin Pangolin: Paladin because Ubuntu is like a knight in shining armour for Linux, the first in the fight, the last to leave, and the pangolin because its armour reflects that of the knight, showing that it is made of tough stuff, and will preserve past the weak. Feel free to doctor it up if necessary
<bambee> debfx: have you time enough to review a merge? (a short merge)
<Quintasan> ScottK: any idea why Qt may fail at linking without any error beforehand?
<Quintasan> There are some warnings but no errors
<debfx> bambee: sure
<ScottK> Since it worked on the retry, I would guess it's a linking order issue.
<ScottK> In 4.6 you have to do them in the right order.
<debfx> Quintasan: what's the error message of the linker?
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'll retry the build with a clear log file
<bambee> debfx: https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/language-selector/missing-language/+merge/65395 :)
<bambee> two bug fixes:  a missing translation and a dialog shown at the wrong time
<bambee> (+ a cleanup, see my last comment)
<debfx> bambee: ok, I can't merge it though since I'm not a core-dev
<bambee> aahh...
<bambee> np
<shadeslayer> cnd: it was 2 X servers actually
<shadeslayer> cnd: want me to tell you how to do that?
<cnd> shadeslayer, I managed to get what I wanted by running "startx -- :1"
<cnd> that ran the X server as root
<cnd> though if it's easy I would prefer to get a second gdm :)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Try the following, add Lancelot to panel
<cnd> if you don't know how to do that off the top of your head, don't worry :)
<Quintasan> try opening it
<shadeslayer> cnd: you could export DISPLAY=:1 and then try sudo service gdm start
<shadeslayer> but i'm not sure if that would work or not
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: done
<cnd> shadeslayer, I think I tried that, but it didn't work
<shadeslayer> what now?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: works?
<shadeslayer> cnd: oh ... no idea then
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: in neon, yes
<Quintasan> I mean normal KDE
<cnd> shadeslayer, ok, thanks anyways :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what happens?
<shadeslayer> i'd rather not log out because i have to jump through a couple of hoops to get this mobile connection up and running
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: When I add it to the panel it crashes :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: backtrace?
<Quintasan> dbg
<Quintasan> installing
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<Quintasan> LOL
<shadeslayer> hmm?
<Quintasan> Even less output after installing dbg libs
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> oh yay, kdevelop crashed
 * Quintasan purges setting and retries
<Quintasan> also
<Quintasan> Why is scrolling in applet list so horrible?
<shadeslayer> define horrible
<Quintasan> like, I do a 360 with the wheel at it scrolls only half of an option
<Linkmaster> sabdfl: did you see my idea?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: pastebin whatever you have
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/86119
<shadeslayer> that backtrace is kaput
<Quintasan> kdeplasma-addons-dbg depends on plasma-wallpapers-addons
<Quintasan> THAT IS UTTERLY STUPID IMO
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I have kdeplasma-addons-dbg installed
<shadeslayer> !find /plasma_runnerscript_javascript.so
<ubottu> File /plasma_runnerscript_javascript.so found in plasma-scriptengine-javascript
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: do you have qt-dbg?
<shadeslayer> i mean libqt4-dbg
<Quintasan> i A   libqt4-dbg                                                                                          4:4.7.2-0u
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: well ... i need plasma-scriptengine-javascript dbg symbols to debug that crash
<shadeslayer> and there's no debug package for that
<charlie-tca> LaserJock: no guarantees, but I can install, update, restart, login to oneiric in VBox
<Quintasan> lol
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Look in the ddeb repo.  That's got ~everything.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^
<Quintasan> No ddeb for 4.6.4
<shadeslayer> fooey
<LaserJock> charlie-tca: k, thanks for the info
<Quintasan> If we had 4.6.4 in oneiric I would pull that
<Quintasan> hmm
 * Quintasan grabs the source and rebuilds
<Quintasan> Wahahaha
<Quintasan> ScottK: Any idea how to make pbuilder create ddebs?
<ScottK> None.  I'm sure it's non-trivial.
<ScottK> You'd essentially have to change the pacakge to make a -dbg packcage.
<persia> Hrm?  Is installing pkg-create-dbgsyms not enough?  That works for sbuild.
<sabdfl> Linkmaster: i like pangolin
<sabdfl> good suggestion, thanks :-)
<shadeslayer> making ddebs sure doesn't look trivial
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i think the plasma-scriptengine-javascript-dbgsym should work, i mean the symbols wouldn't have changed for a minor release
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw have you ever over drawn on the prepaid card? is that even possible?
<shadeslayer> someone mentioned it on the GSoC ML that they did it, but citi page says you can't ... so just curious
<ScottK> There's a usually a window between making a charge and when it gets applied to the card.  If you do multiple charges close together in time, it's possible.
<ScottK> Dunno about the GSoC card specifically, but I'd seen it with other prepaid cards.
<shadeslayer> hmm ... well .. i'll get to know in another 10 days ^_^
<Linkmaster> sabdfl: You're welcome, glad that I could show you
<Quintasan> ld eating 1,6GB or RAM
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> ^^ :P
<Quintasan> ScottK: Disregard that linking stuff. Turns out I have been building on / and it didn't have enough space
<ScottK> Oh.  That'll do it.
<Quintasan> omfg, my system does three builds at once and I still can normally work
<Quintasan> though it gets slow somethimes
<Quintasan> times*
<Quintasan> persia: Thanks, it worked.
<yofel_> Quintasan, ScottK: actually, creating ddebs in pbuilder is trivial, login and install pkg-create-dbgsym
<ScottK> Interesting.  Thanks.
<Quintasan> yofel: Too lazy to build kdeplasma-addons in a pbuilder :P
<yofel> duh
<Quintasan> dpkg-buildpackage :P
<yofel> haha
<shadeslayer> debuild-pbuilder > *
<Quintasan> yofel: Though installing is not really sufficient, I read that  pkg-create-dbgsym is a wrapper around dh_strip so only packages on which dh_strip is called will get ddebs
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: What on earth is that evil technology?
<yofel> isn't that called by default? Since all packages are stripped
<Quintasan> No idea yofel. Let's see when dpkg-buildpackage is done with make -j16
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: checkout the man page
<Quintasan> ScottK: I think we should reconsider kdeplasma-addons-dbg depending on kdewallpapers
<Quintasan> It's a 90mb download with graphic files, isn't it?
<Quintasan> OR if kdewallpapers provides those "live" wallpapers like Marble stuff then we could probably split it
<yofel> about that, right. The debug package probably shouldn't depend on all of the binary packages
<ScottK> No.  I don't think it should.
<Quintasan> yofel: Consider that kdewallpapers might have those "live" wallpapers which are compiled :D
<Quintasan> "Hey I am compiling a wallpaper"
<Quintasan> Sounds strange :D
<yofel> nope, kdewallpapers is just /usr/share/wallpapers/*
<Quintasan> oh I see
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Oh damn, I was building the wrong package
<shadeslayer> . . .
<Quintasan> shadeslayer:  plasma-scriptengine-javascript debug stuff is needed?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i think so, because the symbols for that are missing
 * Quintasan builds counting that ddebs will be generated
<Quintasan> debfx: ping
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/86191 <--- from Qt build, do we want this?
<ScottK> Yes.  We build it separately.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Should I install it in libqt4-dev.install?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: L2.6.35_11.05.01_ER_source_bundle.tar.gz <--- 712MB
<ScottK> Quintasan: Not the webkit stuff.
<Quintasan> ScottK: /usr/include/qt4/Qt/* yes? What about QtWebKit?
<ScottK> Isn't that all webkit stuff?
<ScottK> Check what we have now, it shouldn't (I don't think) change.
<Quintasan> test
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> ScottK: That paste I gave you is the list-missing from qt4-x11 build, should I install them or not?
<Quintasan> That looks like QtWebKit stuff
 * Quintasan can't connect to any website
<ScottK> Quintasan: I suspect so.  If you build the existing package I expect you'll get the same list-missing.
<ScottK> It's be nice if someone documented this.
<shadeslayer> don't we have a seprate qt webkit build? if so, why do we need the webkit from qt sources?
<ScottK> We need it to avoid a circular build-dep.
<ScottK> We just don't install it.
<Quintasan> ScottK: So I am not supposed to install them at all?
<ScottK> I don't think so.
<Quintasan> Cool, then debfx ping ping
<Quintasan> ScottK: Merge is ready
<ScottK> But I'd have to build the current package and see it's list-missing output to know for sure.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Of -2 or -3?
<Quintasan> -3
<ScottK> Cool.
<debfx> Quintasan: yes?
<shadeslayer> agateau: when you're around, could you ping me?
<Quintasan> debfx: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/mege.tar.bz2
<Quintasan> Qt -3 upload merge
<Quintasan> Should be fine now
<Quintasan> It builds just fine
<shadeslayer> Qt 3? 0.o
<Quintasan> 4.7.2-3 upload from Debian
<shadeslayer> ah ok
 * Quintasan waits for apachelogger
<Quintasan> debfx: Be sure to throw bricks at me if I made some stupid thing
<Quintasan> +s
<debfx> Quintasan: is there a difference between kubuntu_23_arm_memory_barriers.patch and armv6_Add_support_for_ARMv7_atomic_operations.patch?
<debfx> I haven't checked the whole file but it looks suspiciously similar
<Quintasan> debfx: There is,  our patch has some sort of license header on top
<Quintasan> There are some minor differences in the code as well but I can't tell if they are better or not
<debfx> lol
<debfx> our patch says "This file contains pre-release code and may not be distributed."
<Quintasan> The Debian one says nothing, should we drop our?
<Quintasan>  ours
<debfx> yes, if there is no difference in the code changes
<ScottK> I didn't look at what fabo did with the patch.  He may have needed a bit more complexity since he has to support more than armv7 + thumb2 in Debian.  The Debian patch should replace ours.
<Quintasan> debfx: Anything else apart that patch?
<fabo> the patch is the same
<fabo> I restored original author only if I remember correctly
<debfx> Quintasan: debian-to-merged contains 95_neon_flags.patch and x-0003-Use-GCC-intrinsics...
<debfx> apart from that it looks good
<fabo> x-0003-Use-GCC-intrinsics is dropped
<Quintasan> and 95_neon_flags?
<fabo> it's deprecated
<fabo> 95 neon flags too
<fabo> fixed upstream in an other way
<fabo> -> Fix_builds_with_compilers_without_--with-fpu_neon_as_default.patch
<debfx> Quintasan: you've removed them from the series file but not the patches themselves
<Quintasan> k, removing
<fabo> ScottK: I was lucky for the IT instruction patch for Debian. it's used only on armv6 and only armhf is armv6 ;)
<ScottK> OK.  Good to know.
<Quintasan> debfx: 95_neon_flags.patch and x-0003-Use-GCC-intrinsics and kubuntu_23 should be removed and dropped from series, right?
<debfx> yes
<debfx> hm you seem to have purged all ubuntu changelog entries
 * Quintasan blames merge-changelog
<Quintasan> yes I did
 * Quintasan undoes that
<bambee> how to add a blueprint to http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html ?
<Quintasan> debfx: http://paste.kde.org/86221
<ulysses> what's up with kde 4.7 packages in kubuntu?
<yofel_> see 4.6.80 link in the topic, not much progress yet
<ulysses> due to lack of time/resource?
<bambee> yofel: I am on vacations now, so tomorrow I will help you to merge some packages and also to bump kde 4.6.80 ;)
<yofel> ulysses: mostly
<yofel> did anyone hear a new date for 4.6.85 yet btw.?
<yofel> bambee: yay!
<bambee> :)
<ulysses> I wish I could help, but I have three exams next week, before the summer begins
<bambee> so you won a packager :P
<yofel> well, you're not the only one...
<bambee> yofel: me or ulysses?
<ScottK> ulysses: Emulating shadeslayer's complaining about exams is not the sort of thing we were looking for.
<yofel> ulysses
<yofel> lol
<bambee> ok
<shadeslayer> hahahah :P
<bambee> ulysses: exams are more important imho, go ahead!
<ulysses> ScottK: shall I complain about something else? :)
<ScottK> Maybe how yofel isn't doing a better job of motivating peopel to work on packaging.
<ulysses> :)
<yofel> -.-
<bambee> even if the best way is to be multi threaded : you can work on your exams and on kubuntu in a parallel manner :P
 * bambee => [ ]
<bambee> ^^
<\sh> ScottK, how can you motivate people to work on packaging when they are doing it for a lifetime ? ;)
<ScottK> Well, yofel needs to learn about such things.
<ScottK> You're probably far too old to be susceptible to motivation, but others aren't.
<\sh> ScottK, harhar...I'm doing more RPM crap nowadays than debian..which is a bad thing btw...but yeah
<\sh> that reminds me...I need an irc client for my sgs
<ScottK> I'm sorry to hear that.
<\sh> later
<neversfelde> mhh
<neversfelde> no access to ktown again
<\sh> Strike
<neversfelde> yofel: would you add my ssh key, I can help packaging 4.6.80. Holidays :)
<neversfelde> https://launchpad.net/~neversfelde/+sshkeys
<\sh> Irc on android 2.3.4
<yofel> neversfelde: ktown is down IIRC, try ftpmaster.kde.org
<neversfelde> ah I missed that
<\sh> Hey neversfelde
<neversfelde> hey  \sh
<\sh> Scottk: col is just rhel
<ScottK> ktown is not just down, it's dead.
<ScottK> (at least for this function)
<neversfelde> ftpmaster.kde.org is anonymous only and for uploading files?
<JontheEchidna> bambee: still need a merge?
<bambee> JontheEchidna: for language-selector? yes
<bambee> look at https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/language-selector/missing-language/+merge/65395
<JontheEchidna> Cool, I'll merge it then
<bambee> everything is commented out
<bambee> (in the description, I mean)
<bambee> ok thanks ! :)
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, it's a shame, Rob Bean didn't stay around for that long
<JontheEchidna> bambee: merged, thanks for the fixes
<bambee> thanks ! :)
<ksa618> I want to start contributing to kubuntu. I'm a C++/Qt/Python developer. Where do I start?
<ScottK> Right here.
<ScottK> ksa618: What are your interests?
<ScottK> maco: ^^^
 * maco is in an Accessibility Team meeting
<ksa618> Nowadays my interests are mostly becoming a better C++ and Python programmer.
<ScottK> ksa618: One thing we could perhaps use some help with is the KDE part of Ubiqtuity (the live CD installer).
<ScottK> It's written in PyKDE, so it's right in there.
<ScottK> maco is doing most of the work on it this cycle.
<ksa618> Sounds like fun
<ScottK> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-installer and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-accessibility will give you a general idea of what we're planning.
<ScottK> Once maco is done with the Accessibility Team meeting she's in, you can discuss it with her.
<ScottK> ksa618: ^^^
<ksa618> I'll stick around for a while then
<maco> ksa618: hello
<ksa618> maco: hello, I'm still here
<maco> ksa618: before much else can go on with ubiquity, there's a crash that needs to be fixed that im a bit O_O on
<maco> the quick easy way to make it go away would be to change our keyboard switcher to be like the GTK one -- just a list of keyboard layout names
<maco> currently, ours shows you a picture of what your keyboard layout would look like, which is quite nice
<maco> erm, not keyboard switcher... keyboard *chooser*
 * maco looks for bug number
<maco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/791883
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 791883 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "ubi-console-setup.py:set_keyboard() gets error 141 (crashes) in Kubuntu" [High,Confirmed]
<maco> ksa618: on the basis that two heads are better than one, want to try to figure out how to make ubiquity happier with xkb-data's new api?
<ksa618> maco: OK, but I've only got about an hour before I'll need to get a good night's sleep
<maco> ksa618: i dont mean *right now* -- im still at the office
<maco> i was going to poke at it a bit this weekend
<maco> (up until a few days ago, reaching this crash wasnt possible due to an earlier crash that just got fixed)
<ksa618> maco: Weekend is a better time, yes.
<maco> o
<maco> *ok
<micahg> does kpackagekit install recommends on upgrade?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-23
<ScottK> micahg: IIRC, yes.
<micahg> ScottK: k, we're fixing it anyways :)
<ScottK> kpackagekit is broken by design.
<ScottK> Actually it's packagekit.
<ScottK> kpackagekit does a decent job of making the best of a bad situation.
<JontheEchidna> looks like the next rekonq is infact being targeted against qtwebkit 2.2: http://adjamblog.wordpress.com/2011/06/22/back-hacking/
<ScottK> Handy.
<jussi> JontheEchidna: yay :D
<agateau> shadeslayer: I am around, but you are probably asleep :)
<jussi> Morning agateau!!! 
<agateau> Morning jussi!
<jussi> agateau: how are things going? 
<didrocks> hey jussi, agateau :)
<jussi> ooh, everyone is just waking up.
<agateau> jussi: fine thanks, what about your forking process?
<agateau> didrocks: hi!
<didrocks> was there for some time, just trying to catch up emails :)
<agateau> didrocks is an early riser
<didrocks> depends on the day, but generally, yes :-)
<didrocks> agateau: FYI, I'm uploading in oneiric today Qt (a11y version and new utouch patch), sni-qt plugin patch will hopefully do it in next cut
<agateau> didrocks: ok
<agateau> didrocks: still waiting for confirmation from Qt devs :/
<didrocks> agateau: right, let's not wait the a11y patch on that then, it will be a separate upload (and I'm sure we will have independant a11y fixes as well, so new uploads will be needed anyway)
<agateau> didrocks: yes
<jussi> agateau: the process is going well. She just started the second trimester, so Morning sickness is beginning to go away :)
<agateau> jussi: good! morning sickness is a pain
<jussi> shadeslayer: Quintasan http://www.engadget.com/photos/nokia-n950-press-shots/
<sheytan> apachelogger http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc&feature=player_embedded#at=55
<valorie> sheytan: that's evil!
<sheytan> valorie yeah :D
<valorie> :-)
<Quintasan> jussi: How much for that one?
<jussi> Quintasan: they will loan you one...
<Quintasan> jussi: where?
<jussi> Quintasan: https://meego.com/community/device-program
<Quintasan> jussi: Is working on Kubuntu Mobile enough to get this device?
<jussi> Quintasan: I doubt it, I dont think they will be very interested in that commercially. Find something interesting you are willing to port...
<jussi> Probably something with a large userbase ;)
<jussi> Quintasan: video :) http://thenokiablog.com/2011/06/22/nokia-n950-hands-on/
 * jussi is in love :D
<jussi> Quintasan: Candidates must be community developers ready to start working on new or existing open source applications, to be published in apps.meego.com and the Nokia Store. Links to your current projects are relevant! Deadline for applications: end of Tuesday, June 28th.
<jussi> Quintasan: if you have questions--- http://forum.meego.com/showthread.php?t=3597
<yofel> morning
<yofel> oh, 4.6.90 is up
 * yofel goes updating the dep-graph again...
<yofel> morning QuintasanDroid
<yofel> at least Dirk cleaned up the tars this time, the empty ones are gone
 * apachelogger giggles
<apachelogger> Quintasan: plasma mobile i ssoooo sluggish because of no hardware accel and because of SD slowness
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes you can over draw your card, in which case you need to pay big time moniez
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why you be waiting for me?
<apachelogger> jussi: stop making people long for microsoft^Wnokia products :P
<jussi> apachelogger: awww
<QuintasanDroid> apachelogger: ohk
<QuintasanDroid> then Ill try compiling the kernel later
<QuintasanDroid> it was a 700 mb download
<QuintasanDroid> not 320 :O
<yofel> this dep graph is becoming unreadable...
 * QuintasanDroid looks at his todo and feels overwhelmed
<QuintasanDroid> time to split it a little bit
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you do not need to build the kernelz
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> read what I wrote yesterday :P
<apachelogger> you only need to build like 3 source packages for the graphics stack
<QuintasanDroid> cool
<yofel> great, wiki is utterly broken
<yofel> open attachment page -> login to edit -> login -> {back to main page -> open attachment page -> login to edit -> login ->}*
<yofel> hm, got it to work in konqueror
<ScottK> didrocks: We need to coordinate on Qt.
<didrocks> ScottK: I think we did? I talked to you some weeks ago about adding the accessibility with the Qt guys and on Monday that it was almost there, isn't it?
<ScottK> didrocks: Quintasan did an updated merge from Debian that debfx was reviewing for upload. 
<didrocks> oh :/
<ScottK> So we need to make sure we have this coordinated.
<didrocks> right, as when you are merging from debian and bumping the revision just before an alpha, we should avoid that
<ScottK> Additionally, IIRC, I asked you to discuss the accessibility stuff with fabo.
<didrocks> was there a merge request somewhere?
<ScottK> I think it was just coordinated on IRC.  That's usually how we do it.
<didrocks> ScottK: right, and I told you that I will do once I'll explain the rationale (which is just done today)
<didrocks> so debfx was also aware about a11y then, in both ways as I did it on IRC. Anyway, rebasing shouldn't be hard as it's just a patch apart
<ScottK> Even if it doesn't go into Debian first, I want to see if we can have something fabo considers suitable so we don't add more diff than we need to.
<didrocks> fabo: do you have some time to talk now?
<didrocks> ScottK: well, I tried that for qtcreator and it ends up in a dead wait for 3 weeks as fabo is really busy and I didn't answer my ping on those
<didrocks> so I don't want to put more charge when people are busy, especially when Qt upstream is onboard
<ScottK> I'm not saying the upload should be blocked on his ack.
<ScottK> Since this is a backport from 4.8 I'm less worried about coordination for it.
<didrocks> no worry about coordination with debian people, I tend to do that a lot with GNOME components and other stuff already, even if it's done a day after the upload :)
<ScottK> Now that Debian has armhf our armv6+ changes got into Debian.
<ScottK> I'm mostly concerned that we've got two branches that need to be consolidated for upload.
<ScottK> If you can rebase your update on Quintasan's merge (and check that) then upload I think that'd be great.
<didrocks> ScottK: hum, I tend to use the branches for that, I think bzr-rebase should work in a very straightforward way
<didrocks> I can do it if you can point me to a branch
<ScottK> I'll get it.
<didrocks> did the merge has been reviewed/tested?
<didrocks> even with unity 2d? I don't want that the same thing happens again
<ScottK> debfx had looked at it some, I don't know how much.
<didrocks> ok, keep me posted then once we will know more about it
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.6.90 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Merges: https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html
<yofel> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<neversfelde> ha
<yofel> 4.6.90 tars are up and the wiki and dep-graph are updated
<neversfelde> still no idea where the tarballs are :)
<yofel> I'll do kdelibs in a bit
<yofel> neversfelde: ftpubuntu@ftpmaster.kde.org (sftp)
<yofel> your ssh key is there, I checked
<ScottK> didrocks: I see you uploaded Qt 4 hours ago.
<yofel> (at least one)
<didrocks> ScottK: right, the version which was staging in the ppa. There was nothing more in the bzr branch
<ScottK> I'm not sure where Quintasan's branch is at the moment.
<ScottK> didrocks: If you're going to upload Qt I would appreciate it if you would coordinate with us first.
<ScottK> Now the merge that Quintasan spent a lot of yesterday working on is obsolete.
<didrocks> ScottK: I was thinking the discussion on Monday was enough for you to know about it
<didrocks> and the merge than Quitasian shouldn't conflict?
<didrocks> how it is obsolete?
<ScottK> It needs to be updated.
<didrocks> apart from the debian/changelog, it should be ok
<didrocks> and we would have the conflict anyway as it wasn't merged in trunk
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how much?
<didrocks> so yeah, let's agree that if you or I upload Qt, let's know each other
<fabo> didrocks: where's your a11y patch?
<neversfelde> yofel: ah, now it works, no idea what was wrong yesterday. but it wants my password, shure that my key is there? https://launchpad.net/~neversfelde/+sshkeys
<neversfelde> I changed it several times in the last half year
<ScottK> Perhaps the styles of the two teams are a bit different between desktop and Kubuntu, but I absolutely do not think mentioning something 4 days ago is sufficient coordination for uploading something like Qt today.
<yofel> ah, I only checked for your name, sec
<yofel> neversfelde: try again
<didrocks> ScottK: well, kubuntu guys uploaded a Qt making the unity-2d broken for alpha1, so notice should go in both way IMHO
<didrocks> fabo: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/qt/ubuntu/revision/174
<fabo> thks
<shadeslayer> jussi: sawn
<didrocks> ScottK: for staging changes, we tend to just put in the vcs (we don't push every changes), maybe we should do that
<shadeslayer> agateau: still around? :D
<agateau> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> ok #kde-usability then :)
<jussi> shadeslayer: ? 
<shadeslayer> jussi: the N950 shots
<neversfelde> yofel: works, thx
<jussi> shadeslayer: and the video
<jussi> ?
<ScottK> didrocks: This is where we discuss Qt maintenance.  Being here for the discussion should be enough coordination.  That upload was very much discussed here when it was being prepared.
<didrocks> ScottK: well, some people on the desktop team thinks that toolkit is impact more than one project and should be discussedd on #ubuntu-devel rather
<didrocks> so I'm still joining there, but I can't follow everything
<didrocks> as I guess debxx or Quintasan didn't follow the discussion about the a11y patch
<ScottK> didrocks: Anyone is welcome to join here.  It's part of the Kubuntu packageset so this is the right place.
<didrocks> ScottK: maybe now that it's in the ubuntu cd as well, we shoull revisit the packageset
<didrocks> but TBH, I don't care, it's just that I think you can understand I can't follow the discussion 100% of the time here
<ScottK> I would fight against that.
<ScottK> I understand.
<shadeslayer> jussi: nope, haven't seen the vid
<jussi> shadeslayer: http://thenokiablog.com/2011/06/22/nokia-n950-hands-on/
<didrocks> ScottK: should be rather easier to fix that the social way and just tell that for things which impacts other, we just ping people, agrred?
<ScottK> I hope you equally understand that mentioning something to me over half a week ago doesn't mean that everyone on the team will know.
<didrocks> agreed*
<didrocks> sure, I was thinking it was enough, but I agree that it could have be missed :)
<ScottK> Agreed, but it's hard to know what those things are.
<ScottK> I  don't think anyone viewed the update before Alpha 1 as risky for unity-2d.
<ScottK> Because Qt takes soooooo long to build any upload of it needs some coordination.
<didrocks> I tested a lot this update for a11y for a couple of days, didn't think someone was merging from debian in the same time. I just focus on Qt regression (upstream as well did the work)
<ScottK> That's good.
<didrocks> ScottK: hum, I'm not sure, there is Qt/dbusmenu-qt/qt-at-spi/qt-sni (soon)
<didrocks> also qtcreator, qtquick3D?
<didrocks> I don't know, or we can just think about the biggest one, Qt?
<didrocks> as you prefer
<ScottK> It's less important for the smaller packages.
<didrocks> the other, in case of issue, are easier to quickly fix
<didrocks> right
<ScottK> The dbusmenu stuff we're still waiting for upstream feedback.
<didrocks> you mean dbusmenu or qt-sni?
<ScottK> qt-sni (more specifically the Qt changes it needs)
<ScottK> We want upstream to agree the approach is acceptable for eventual merge upstream.
<ScottK> (now isn't the right time since Qt 4.8 is past feature freeze)
<didrocks> right, that's why I'm still waiting before pushing the patch
<didrocks> as I hope you noted :)
<didrocks> (and the new package as well)
<ScottK> I see it wasn't pushed.  I wasn't sure you were aware of all the coordination.
<didrocks> makes sense to me, and hence the ping to you and debfx about Qt things when I have things to touch on. I was thinking Monday ping was enough, sorry, my bad :)
<ScottK> This is a new thing to need to work together on.
<didrocks> let's just coordinate for next time (in particular for this incoming merge)
<ScottK> It's natural to have a few rough edges for a while.
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> I just hope you notice that I'm trying my best to avoid those and I think you know I'm coming from the community and still feel part of it :)
<didrocks> (and I still have a lot of pure-community things related to ubuntu outside of my work)
<shadeslayer> jussi: fooey, that hinge looks like it'll break after a opening/closing the device a couple of times
<jussi> shadeslayer: nah, its pretty much the same as on the E7 - and they are nice.
<shadeslayer> oh
<ScottK> didrocks: Sure.  I would hope you would still view yourself as part of the community.  I really don't like this idea of Canonical/Community.  I think that many Canonical employees are part of the community.  
<ScottK> didrocks: Is there any chance you pushed over Quintasan's merge?  I checked my backscroll and when he and debfx were discussing it, they didn't specify a location, so I would have assumed it was in the main packaging branch.
<didrocks> ScottK: I totally agree with that and I think most of people are feeling this way. Of course (and unfortunatly) they are expection, but my guess is that it applies to for people beeing outside of the community before joining the company
<didrocks> ScottK: hum, I didn't found anything and no conflict in the main packaging branch
<didrocks> ScottK: I always use that one, let me check again
<ScottK> cnd: Can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/qt and mark the ones that are done as merged/obsolete/etc so they don't clutter things.
<ScottK> didrocks: In can case one of them will appear eventually and we'll get it sorted out.
<didrocks> ScottK: lp:~kubuntu-packagers/qt/ubuntu right? Don't tell me I'm pushing to the wrong location :)
<ScottK> That's right.
<didrocks> ok, so yeah, I pulled and pushed there
<didrocks> let's see with debfx and Quintasan once they are back
<ScottK> OK.  That's the correct place.
<didrocks> ScottK: no idea on qtcreator? it's more on my "quickly" role, but I'm interested in pushing QML (and the editor) a little bit, do you want special warning when merging from debian or things like that?
<ScottK> I think it needs some coordination.
<didrocks> ok, no worry :)
<ScottK> I think if you discuss your plans here it's sufficient.
<didrocks> no worry for that
<ScottK> I also think you should talk to fabo about such things as well as it's nicer to get stuff in Debian.
<didrocks> I already disussed with debfx and fabo about qtcreator and enabling the design view
<ScottK> (and if he's too busy, I'm glad to do team upload for him there)
<ScottK> Sounds good.
<didrocks> just now that I've been at the Qt summit, I have a clearer view from upstream, just need to refresh them (probably later, next week or the week after)
<ScottK> That's good.
<fabo> didrocks: you're talking about the qml designer plugin?
<fabo> "qtcreator and enabling the design view"
<didrocks> fabo: right
<didrocks> fabo: so, at the summit, I raised the issue about private header which have to be shipped
<didrocks> fabo: they are aware of this, and will load a separate process in Qt 5
<fabo> didrocks: oh that's why daniel was annoyed :)
<didrocks> fabo: right now, there advise are to copy the headers, they don't see changing coming in 4.7 and 4.8
<didrocks> that's what fedora and opensuse are doing
<fabo> didrocks: it's shipped in latest qtcreator
<didrocks> fabo: oh? you did it in debian?
<fabo> yes
<didrocks> awesome :)
<didrocks> so yeah, you're blessed by upstream with that decision ;)
<didrocks> anyway, qml designer is still young and quite experimental
<didrocks> but better to try a little bit to play with it
<didrocks> so ok, no need to discuss about it more, I'll just merge from you
<didrocks> fabo: also, they are interested in the patches from library pathes we are, do you have an upstream contact?
<fabo> 2.2.1 is coming in the next couple of hours
<didrocks> s/are/have
<fabo> both are stuck in NEW
<didrocks> oh nice, that was my second question
<ScottK> didrocks: The Qt change is part of the merge we were just discussing.
<didrocks> ScottK: oh, so it's not a copy but a new binary package?
<ScottK> Yes.
<didrocks> (others distro choosed to rather copy in the source to avoid people waiting to do bad things with private headers)
<ScottK> One that creator can depend on that is very clearly marked as private.
<ScottK> Anyone who uses it deserves what they get.
<didrocks> yeah, like "You Don't Want To Install This Package" :)
<ScottK> Just installing the headers won't cause problems.  You'd have to write code that used them.
<didrocks> right :)
<didrocks> I just meant, it's more tempting :)
<didrocks> but it's nice to know, thanks for the heads' up
<ScottK> didrocks: Would you have a chance to work with cnd and get his touch fixes uploaded to natty-proposed?  I'm good with having my pending SRU rejected and replaced now that a proper fix is available.
<didrocks> ScottK: oh sure, we can probably do that starting next week. I don't have the hardware handy to test it on a natty box there. cnd ?
<ScottK> He's had some natty testers via his PPA.
<ScottK> Next week is fine.
<didrocks> if it's enough tested (the latest fix we push), I can bindly backport of course, just waiting for him to be awaken there
<ScottK> Given it's tested in oneiric and in natty via the PPA I think that it's probably tested enough for -proposed.
<ScottK> Let's wait for him though.
<yofel> now this is great, kdelibs 4.6.90 tar contains 4.6.80...
 * yofel sends a mail
<ScottK> Go yofel go.
<shadeslayer> btw they're going to have something called superbuilds
<yofel> I'm in favour of split packages though, even if they're a bit more work
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Those are for lazy people unwilling to joing the modern age.
<ScottK> We might use some of them as a transition if we don't get the splitting done, but it shouldn't be more than that.
<shadeslayer> i'm just saying :P ... i had a look at the project page, looks icky
<shadeslayer> won't work for us i think because it uses cmake commands to download the git branches
<Quintasan> didrocks, ScottK: I did not push anything to lp:~kubuntu-packagers/qt/ubuntu yet
<ScottK> Quintasan: OK.  You'll need to merge from there first since didrocks did an upload this morning.
<Quintasan> Since I was awaiting more comments from debfx
<ScottK> OK.
<didrocks> Quintasan: apart from the changelog, I don't think you will get any conflict
<ScottK> Quintasan: Where is it?
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'll upload the diff I've got somewhere, please wait a second
<ScottK> Quintasan: It's better you push a branch to LP.
<Quintasan> ScottK: diffs are http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/merges/
<Quintasan> I'll push somewhere in a second
<yofel> bah, not only kdelibs but other tars also say 4.6.80, Dirk sure seems overwhelmed by git
<Quintasan> yofel: Sounds like someone needs a guide :P
<yofel> I think they wrote a git guide
<yofel> somewhere
<ScottK> micahg: Why is firefox 5.0 carrying a canonical-1.0 version number in the about box?
<ScottK> It sounds like a candidate for Partner rather than Ubuntu.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I tried keeping delta to minimum but no matter what I do diff still show some differences between two copyrights
<Quintasan> Any idea what the hell is wrong?
 * Quintasan even copied the whole file
<ScottK> No idea.  Sometimes you have to take the diff and make a patch out of what you want to keep and then start from what Debian has and apply that as a patch.
<ScottK> Weird.
<Quintasan> https://code.launchpad.net/~quintasan/qt/debian-merge/+merge/65662
<Quintasan> debfx: ^
<Quintasan> Unless I did something wrong it should be fine
<Quintasan> It builds and installs sucessfully
<Quintasan> -installs
<ScottK> Quintasan: Did you update that to base it from the upload didrocks did this morning?
<Quintasan> yofel: I'll start pacakaging 4.6.90 Tomorrow
<Quintasan> ScottK: Yes, I've tried merging it and it worked
<ScottK> Great.
<Quintasan> It also did build
<yofel> look at -packagers first though, the current tars are junk
<Quintasan> God damn
<ScottK> So keep working on splits with the beta.
<Quintasan> yofel: Are we getting the old layout or the splitted one?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Splitted.
<yofel> splitted one
<Quintasan> Oh k, I'll start later since I have some business to attend to 
<Quintasan> Like Father's Day for example.
<yofel> right, you can do all packages from the beta except for kdegraphics, that changes for the RC
<Quintasan> This whole split was HIGHLY unorganised
<Quintasan> Really.
<yofel> sure it was, thanks to that they even skipped beta2
<yofel> the RC layout looks like the neon one though. So I guess we won't get anymore changes
 * Quintasan has to compile the ARM magic tooday too
<Quintasan> yofel: PROTIP: copy over the packaging from neon ;)
<yofel> not doable, but you can use most of the build-deps
<yofel> and I already based the dep-graph on neon :P
<Quintasan> Yeah, good work there Project Neon Brigade :D
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for yofel
<yofel> lol
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to yofel.
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for shadeslayer
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to shadeslayer.
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for Quintasan
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to Quintasan.
<yofel> :D
<ScottK> didrocks: qtcreator 2.2.1 is now accepted in Debian.
<didrocks> ScottK: thanks, I'll merge it later today or tomorrow :)
<ScottK> didrocks: We'll need Qt updated first and it'll hit binary New.  Feel free to sponsor Quintasan's merge as I think debfx is away.
<didrocks> ScottK: it can wait a little bit, but yeah, I add that on my schedule if debfx isn't there
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> didrocks: I told you wrong about qtcreator.  It's uploaded to Debian (and in New there). Sorry for any confusion.
<ScottK> Debian New is pretty fast these days though.
<ScottK> We should have it soon.
<didrocks> ScottK: no worry, can wait a little bit then
<didrocks> oh really?
<didrocks> the New queue is processed more regularly? I probably was out of luck last time I experienced this :)
<ScottK> It's been much better than the historical average recently.  Last time I hit New in Debian for binary changes it was ~a day.
<didrocks> waow, nice to hear!
<didrocks> ScottK: have you seen Thiago's answer for the sni patch?
<ScottK> didrocks: I did.  agateau also wrote Denis  Dzyubenko.  I'd like to see his input too.
<didrocks> sure
<ScottK> I took Thiago's answer as kind of a non-answer due to the timing.
<ScottK> Not suprising, but ....
<didrocks> yeah
<agateau> ScottK: I wrote to Denis because I thought Thiago would be too busy to answer. Now Denis seems to be away (those Qt developers can't be trusted! :)) but he told me yesterday in private the patch makes sense (I could paste it privately to you, but I don't like pasting private conversations on public channels). Thiago answer suggests we ship the patch, so I would go for it. We can start the upstream process when it makes sense for 5.0.
<ScottK> agateau: I think that is fine.
<ScottK> As long as you don't forget ....
<ScottK> didrocks: Perhaps you could look at a combination of agateau's Qt patch and Quintasan's merge?
<didrocks> ScottK: sure, that was my intent when pinging you about that email, if you are fine with it, I will do both in a row :)
<ScottK> didrocks: Based on what agateau just said about Denis review, I'm fine with it.
<didrocks> can't commit for tonight, but for tomorrow morning, sure
<ScottK> debfx: ^^^ Please coordinate with didrocks for further Qt update reviewing.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<didrocks> debfx: ScottK: ok, so tomorrow morning (my morning), will probably see an upload of Qt with both if they make sense. Tell me if something is going wrong with that
<ScottK> didrocks: It might be good to let the current build finish on all archs first.
<ScottK> I suspect that will be tomorrow afternoon for you.
<didrocks> ScottK: hum, I don't like pushing things on Friday afternoon. So I can make it staging in a ppa maybe and if everything's fine push on Monday?
<didrocks> especially for week-end I'm travelling for the platform rally, can't be online to look if everything's fine
<ScottK> didrocks: Up to you.  Next week will be busy for you I'm sure.
<ScottK> If you want to upload in the morning, it should be OK.
<didrocks> ScottK: I would prefer, right, I'll look at the build state tomorrow morning
<ScottK> The next upload will hit binary New.  If you upload tomorrow I can review it with my archive admin hat on over the weekend.
<didrocks> ScottK: oh, as long as it's blocked on binary New, I'm fine with uploading even in the afternoon then :) (didn't check the merge yet)
<didrocks> but yeah, with the new private header package, I'm dummy :)
<didrocks> so it's fine, I'll upload tomorrow's afternoon
<darkwingduck> nixternal: are you just lurking or have you actually returned?
<nixternal> don't know yet :p
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: epic.
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I have a meeting with Jono in 30 min...
<nixternal> need my server to do some work and this crap fires up automagically
<nixternal> gl
<DarkwingDuck> ty
<cnd> didrocks, ScottK: I was planning to work on the SRU after the the last fix was pushed
<cnd> so I'll probably document the second SRU today (the first is already documented)
<cnd> and then I'll prepare a patch for SRU against natty
<didrocks> cnd: excellent, thanks!
<bambee> evening
<DarkwingDuck> hey bambee
<micahg> ScottK: that's been there as long as I can remember
<ScottK> micahg: OK.  I guess I don't check about Firefox very often.
<ScottK> It seems like an odd reference though.
<Quintasan>  bambee, DarkwingDuck: sup
<bambee> ;)
<DarkwingDuck> hey Quintasan. Have a job meeting with Jono in a couple minutes.
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: Good luck
<DarkwingDuck> Quintasan: Thanks mate. :)
<bambee> mhhh kde 4.6.90 is out... so I've a lot of packages to bump for this week end :D
<bambee> DarkwingDuck: good luck;)
 * DarkwingDuck crosses fingers
<didrocks> Quintasan: I reviewed your merge request, some small fixes needed: https://code.launchpad.net/~quintasan/qt/debian-merge/+merge/65662
<Quintasan> Okay
<didrocks> fabo: thanks for the "only one dep for each line" that makes life so easier in the future :)
<didrocks> Quintasan: should be easy to fix :)
<Quintasan> debfx: https://code.launchpad.net/~quintasan/qt/debian-merge/+merge/65662
<Quintasan> apachelogger: IMX_MMCODECS_11.01.tar.gz <--  any idea how these are better than what we have in ports?
<ScottK> yofel: New tarballs for RC1.
<yofel> yay
 * yofel rsyncs
<ScottK> He renamed the directories, so make sure you get the right one (see -packager)
<yofel> well, the new one replaces the old one, and old one was renamed
<yofel> yep, good tars this time :)
<cnd> ScottK, I've uploaded a debdiff and source package for qt4-x11 to bug 762938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 762938 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Natty) "Wacom Pressure broken with Qt applications" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762938
<cnd> it also includes the fix for bug 785433
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 785433 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Touch end events not handled" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785433
<cnd> could you upload it to natty-proposed for me?
<ScottK> cnd: Great.  I'm slammed with work so hopefully didrocks will have time to look at it tomorrow.  Please make sure he's aware.
<cnd> ok
<ScottK> yofel: It might be good to reply to packagers that the problem is fixed.
<yofel> true
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ungzipping magic and trying building
<Quintasan> apachelogger: That amd* stuff are only binaries
<Quintasan> at least in L2.6.35_11.05.01_ER_source
<Quintasan> amd-gpu-x11-bin-mx51-11.05.01.tar.gz and amd-gpu-bin-mx51-11.05.01.tar.gz
<Quintasan> OR I am doing something wrong
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/86863 <-- debug form Lancelot crash
<Quintasan> can't get any more than this
<sheytan> is there PIM update for natty already?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: in staging
<Quintasan> it's still not stable imo
<Quintasan> FFS Y U INSTALL SO LONG
<Quintasan> apachelogger: stuck on video-imx
<Quintasan> linux/mxcfb.h
<Quintasan> missing
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> this is sick
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://boundarydevices.com/blogs/building-gstreamer-plugins-under-ubuntu
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://boundarydevices.com/blogs/freescale-gstreamer-plugins
<Quintasan> build imx-lib according to instructions
<Quintasan> then try building xorg-imx driver
<Quintasan> apachelogger: also, show up at least once a day
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: ping
<Quintasan> rbelem: ping
<Quintasan> eventually jussi
 * Quintasan laughts maniacally
 * Quintasan stabs everyone around
 * Quintasan kills himself
 * Quintasan tries the LTIB stuff
<valorie> Quintasan: you OK?
<Quintasan> valorie: No.
<Quintasan> going apeshit over iMX magic
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<Quintasan> valorie: Thanks :D
<valorie> sounds serious
<Quintasan> I'm somewhere in the middle of complation and it misses some damn header files
<Quintasan> Can't find them
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping ping ping ping
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You made me descend into this madness myself? How far did you get?
<Quintasan> persia: Any ideas about where I could possibly find shw_driver.h? Google yields linux-fsl-imx51 but if I try to install that it pulls other kernel
<persia> Quintasan, Dunno.  Maybe I should get one of these devices myself :)
<persia> So, for in-the-archive source, everything is kinda old.
<Quintasan> persia: No, really, I'm trying to compile their own video driver with their own sources and I can't because there are missing headers :S
<persia> The freescale team at Linaro (see https://wiki.linaro.org/LandingTeams ) may have newer code, but the rumour is that there are licensing issues with putting it in the archive.
<persia> And Freescale has some code.
<persia> Aha.  Let me look.
<Quintasan> persia: Oh wait, that PPA sounds promising
<Quintasan> persia: I've got some code from Freescale -> L2.6.35_11.05.01_ER_source_bundle
<persia> You might also try looking in linux-headers-2.6.38-1002-linaro-mx51
<Quintasan> Already installed
<persia> I don't know if that has the right headers, as it's supposed to be upstreamable stuff though.
<Quintasan> now trying linux-headers-2.6.38-1003
<Quintasan> This Class 4 Card...
 * Quintasan grits his teeth
<persia> SATA ought work, and would be *lots* faster.
<persia> Mind you, this needs an external drive, case, power, cabling, etc.
<Quintasan> Just found the connector, but I do not have a HDD
<Quintasan> maybe my USB drive would be better
<persia> USB drive is a bit better.
<persia> And, depending on your taste in hardware hacking, many USB drives can be disassembled to get SATA drives.
<Quintasan> You got me there.
 * Quintasan looks for instructions
<persia> (note that USB *rotary* drives are better.  Most USB flash drives aren't that much better.)
<Quintasan> hmm 3GB HDD
<Quintasan> That's magic
<persia> 3 *giga* byte?
<Quintasan> persia: Yes. Something old most likely
<Quintasan> WD Caviar 33200
<Quintasan> 3249,3 MB :D
<persia> Wow!
<Quintasan> CCC: 19 Jan 98
<persia> So, that's a PATA drive.  You'd need a converter to use SATA.
<Quintasan> I know, I just looked around if something useful is not laying around
<Quintasan> If I get this driver to work then this means two things
<Quintasan> GL and video decoding acceleration
<persia> And huge kudos from all sorts of folk :)
<Quintasan> K, plasma-mobile starts up as expected
<persia> ericm (the person who uploaded everything in that PPA) is usually in #ubuntu-arm, although in UTC+8, so maybe not yet.  He might have more information about kernel porting for that hardware.
 * Quintasan tries adding that PPA
<persia> I downloaded the header debs from there, and didn't see shw_driver.h (although maybe I didn't look hard enough).
<Quintasan> persia: So I far I figured out I need linux/mxcfb.h to build the driver which is apparently provided by imx-lib which in turn needs that shw_driver.h to compile
<Quintasan> If we are to somehow package all that stuff into a working image that will be a massive PITA
<persia> Why?  Does it need to compile-at-runtime or something annoying like that?
<persia> Otherwise it seems doable (although we'll want to share the work with lots of other folk with the board).
<Quintasan> persia: I mean packaging the driver if we don't have the headers :D
<Quintasan> There is an ITP in Debian but it was untouched
<persia> Aha!  "the sahara/ and rng/ sub-projects won’t compile without a full kernel source installation, since they refer to headers that are not in the public include/linux tree.", and from looking at the docs for shw_driver.c, it seems to be RNG related.
<Quintasan> Which makes me sad
<persia> Err, shw_driver.h
<Quintasan> Shouldn't linux-headers be enough?
<persia> Well, the trick there is to find someone who *does* have the headers.  I very strongly suspect that the Freescale Landing Team at Linaro would have access to them (as some of those guys work on kernels at Freescale).
<persia> Yes, for sane values of "should".
<persia> In practice, some companies will sign licensing agreements with other companies to use their technologies, and then use those technologies in their products.
<persia> Often these agreements include disclosure restrictions, which prohibit the licensee from disclosing the source, even if they wished.
<Quintasan> Urgh.
<persia> I don't happen to know the terms of the contract between Freescale and AMD for the Z180 core, but unless someone was extra careful, it probably has that sort of restriction (just because the boilerplate contracts all have this by default).
<Quintasan> Would answer the amd-gpu-bin-mx51-11.05.01.tar.gz question :)
<Quintasan> It's binary only installation
<persia> In some cases, vendors will make binary drivers available.  On the other hand, many of the silicon vendors who license the ARM ISA are used to working in the embedded market, so these binary drivers are typically only made available in a single revision for a combined hardware/software "product".
<persia> However, if you happen to know someone who has access to the code that needs to be compiled, you may be able to get them to release binaries based on it (although it depends on the specific terms of the arrangement).
<Quintasan> Looks like I'll stay at #linaro a little bit longer
<persia> There or #ubuntu-arm.  Many of the Ubuntu-friendly Linaro folk are there (but not the Android folk, etc.)
<Quintasan> persia: Where did you find that "the sahara/ and rng/ sub-projects won’t compile....." ?
<persia> Note, the other option is `rm -rf sahara2/ rng/` (unless you have something *else* requiring shw_driver.h)
<persia> From your URL: http://boundarydevices.com/blogs/building-gstreamer-plugins-under-ubuntu
 * Quintasan facepalms
<persia> Mind you, that's outdated...
<Quintasan> I've read that two times
<Quintasan> Well, no harm in trying out
<persia> The difference might be that you expected things to work, and I'm surprised you're making the progress you have.
<persia> Note that you may need to use "PLATFORM=IMX53".
<persia> If I recall correctly, i.MX51 uses an AMD Z160 and i.MX53 uses an AMD Z180.
<persia> Which quite possibly means differing code paths.
<Quintasan> persia: Well, I'm the adamant type, I usually sit until I get stuff done :P
<persia> And for this you are to be commended.
 * valorie adds kudos to Quintasan
<Quintasan> Someone should rather invent a way not to sleep and be effective as usually
 * Quintasan installs headers once again
<valorie> coffee
<valorie> and the occasional walk around outside in the fresh air
 * Quintasan wonders if it would be possible to have XMBC on this board
<Quintasan> I wanted a small PC in living room to watch movies
<Quintasan> if that small board can decode 1080p then I'm buying the HDMI port extension
<apachelogger> baruba
<Quintasan> LOOK WHO'S HERE
 * Quintasan throws bricks at apachelogger
<apachelogger> I actually shall be going to bed soonish
 * Quintasan throws more bricks at apachelogger
<valorie> exams a bit exhausting, apachelogger?
<apachelogger> gotta pack up my life and move tomorrow and study for exams at some point
<Quintasan> Excuses, all excuses apachelogger
<apachelogger> valorie: nah, drinking
<apachelogger> I blame all the drinking
<valorie> ah
<Quintasan> How come I am not surprised?
<apachelogger> yesterday I was so drunk I, my bike, my laptop and everything ended up in a mud hole
<valorie> welll, your .prn is already on your devices, so that's done
<apachelogger> later on the better part of those things moved into the shower altogether
<valorie> you took your bike into the shower?
<valorie> unusual
<apachelogger> I know
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Bike and drinking? Does not compute the same way as skateboarding and drinking
<apachelogger> then I went to sleep for 12 hours and was all surprised that the entire house is drity
<apachelogger> Quintasan: my sober biking is already about as bad as my sober skateboarding
 * valorie fears for the apachelogger health
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Are you going to Akademy or Desktop Summit?
<apachelogger> imagine that combined with wet ground and drunkeness
<apachelogger> all wicked up
<apachelogger> Quintasan: perhaps I am and perhaps I am not
<valorie> !
<apachelogger> the future will tell
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McO1cH54vEU
<Quintasan> Problem?
 * valorie gives the future a talking-to
<apachelogger> also I fear that godzilla might come after berlin, in which case I'd rather not be there
<valorie> great laugh on that one, Quintasan
<apachelogger> ah, I know it, I know it all too well
<Quintasan> valorie: It's not me laughing :D
<apachelogger> like if I were not wearing cloths most of the time in consideration of other people I'd look like a wreak really
<Quintasan> valorie: I'm the one landing on face
<valorie> :(
<apachelogger> it shows
<valorie> that's not good for your face
<persia> Quintasan, http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps/site/prod_summary.jsp?code=IMX53QSB claims it does 1080p (but you will need to sort the codecs first)
 * apachelogger points out that the codecs likely need accel first
<Quintasan> valorie: Well, not that I expected one of bearings would suddenly refuse cooperation with the rest of the wheels
<apachelogger> as otherwise openmaxil won't do zip
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Guess what I'm trying to do Sherlock
<persia> I think rsalveti was looking at XBMC (and other set top box solutions).  Might ask him in #ubuntu-arm.  I don't think he has a Quckstart, but he has similar hardware.
<apachelogger> the more you fix the less I have to fix
<apachelogger> the less I have to fix the more time I can spend drinking
<apachelogger> the more time I can spend on drinking the more creative ideas I have
<apachelogger> it is a win for everyone really
<apachelogger> also I need to organize a flipping meating next week
<Quintasan> apachelogger:  the more you fix the less I have to fix, the less I have to fix the more time I can spend drinking
<Quintasan> persia: \o/ imx-lib compiled
<persia> \o/
<persia> Does it work?
<Quintasan> Can't install it via make install :O
<persia> Heh.
<persia> Did you happen to end up with the code with a license that lets you upload it?
<apachelogger> ahh, the joys of not proper free software
<persia> There are folk hanging around in #ubuntu-arm with commit access to trunk, so we can arrange for patches to be taken.
<Quintasan> persia: Probably not since contents of sim are not compiled due to yet another "missing" header
<persia> Oh, ugh.
<Quintasan> linux/mxc_sim_interface.h this time
<persia> http://linux-fsl-imx51.sourcearchive.com/documentation/2.6.31-605.8/mxc__sim__interface_8h-source.html ?
<Quintasan> Okay, removed sim/ as well
<Quintasan> Exactly
<persia> But that file is *GPLv2*.  It ought be around somewhere.
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> linux/mxcfb.h still missing
<persia> Even the implementation is available: http://linux-fsl-imx51.sourcearchive.com/documentation/2.6.31-606.11/imx__sim_8c-source.html
<persia> (yes, these examples are from an *old* kernel, but still ...)
<Quintasan> looks like imx-lib providing that was a wild guess
<persia> Should be in the kernel source.
<persia> (or it was for 2.6.31)
<Quintasan> I'll install that linux-fsl-imx51
<persia> I suspect you'll get the newest code from *-linaro-lt-mx53 from the PPA.
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa/+build/2282720
<Quintasan> I'm not going to bother with apt magic and I'll just force the debs
<persia> My understanding (the people who really do this know more) is that *-linaro-lt-* includes random code that makes the board happy but is expected to make Linus cry, and linux-linaro-* contains code that is expected to be upstreamable, but may not provide full board support.
<persia> I wouldn't use that one, unless you want older code.
<persia> I believe the latest version they have there is from lucid.
<persia> (but, yeah, if there's no other way to get it)
<persia> The main issue being that the i.MX53 *didn't exist* for lucid, so that code is guaranteed not to have ever been tested on your processor.
<Quintasan> It can't burn the board, can it?
<persia> Did you install a heatsink?
<Quintasan> nope
<persia> Then it can.
<persia> Unfortunately, all pre-3.0 kernels require that all the resistor values, board voltages, etc. be specified in the source code.
<persia> Mind you, the values might not have changed much, but one never knows.
<persia> With 3.0 and later, *some* drivers will be using "devicetree" to specify these details outside the kernel, as an extra datafile.
<persia> I have no idea if the drivers for i.MX* are included in the set of drivers that have been ported to use devicetree.
<persia> That said, since we don't actually have any kernels newer than 2.6.38 for that board, we can be sure that none of the available kernels use devicetree.
<Quintasan> I'll just copy over the headers
<persia> That's probably safer :)
<Quintasan> Unless Google has been trolling me and those headers are not really in there
<Quintasan> Oh wait, it's 01:00 in the morning.
<Quintasan> I thought it's more like 03:00
<Quintasan> I have linux-headers-2.6.35-1001-linaro-lt-mx53_2.6.35-1001.1_armel.deb installed
<persia> That's ericm's latest, from what I can tell.
<persia> He might have newer in git somewhere, but I don't see any packages.
<Quintasan> I guess I'll go to bed if that doesn't work. Not much I can do at this phase.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-24
<Quintasan> hmm persia, any idea how to FORCE make to look for includes somewhere else? CPPFLAGS=-I/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-608-imx51 doesnt work
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> It found it
<Quintasan> but FTBFS
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/86929
<Quintasan> :S
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<Quintasan> Good night.
<valorie> sweet dreams
<valorie> no faceplants!
<persia> Quintasan, I don't think that it isn't finding includes.  For example, if I create foo.c as "#include <myheader.h>\n\nint main() {\n  return 0;\n}\n" and call `gcc -o foo foo.c`., I'll get "foo.c:1:22: fatal error: myheader.h: No such file or directory".
<yofel> morning
<didrocks> Quintasan: thanks for the fix!
<Quintasan> didrocks: Sup, no problem :)
<didrocks> Quintasan: ok, I'll add the sni patch as well and then build :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: persia did some licensing magic with guys on #linaro and we might get the driver into archive
<persia> Not done yet: there is only commitment to discuss what is required to have a sane license.
<bambee> morning
<Quintasan> GRRRRR
<Quintasan> bambee: \o
<bambee> yo!
<Quintasan> persia, apachelogger: driver built!
<Quintasan> and installed
 * Quintasan tries
 * Quintasan does the victory dance
<Quintasan> persia, apachelogger: X starts with the imx driver
<valorie> getting sleep was good, wasn't it?
<valorie> :-)
<Quintasan> Most likely it was :)
<Quintasan> Division by zero in kernel.
<Quintasan> [<8003e3fc>] (unwind_backtrace+0x0/0xe0) from [<8020599c>] (Ldiv0+0x8/0x10)
<Quintasan> Division by zero in kernel.
<Quintasan> [<8003e3fc>] (unwind_backtrace+0x0/0xe0) from [<8020599c>] (Ldiv0+0x8/0x10)
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> It works, but nothing changed
 * Quintasan awaits apachelogger arrival
<Quintasan> linaro@linaro:~$ DISPLAY=:0 glxinfo | grep direct
<Quintasan> direct rendering: Yes
<Quintasan> yeah
 * Quintasan goes to play HoN
<persia> Nice!
<persia> Wait.  How did you get HoN for armel?
 * apachelogger wonders that too
<apachelogger> Quintasan: did you put the intstructions on the quickstart board wiki page?
<persia> I don't think the instructions are sane enough yet.  Supposedly, installing the hwpack installs the right bits (not that this helps with images or anything)
<apachelogger> persia: well, just so that one can replicate it onto different dev setups ;)
<persia> If you like.  paulliu was talking about getting something into multiverse, which I think would be better.
<apachelogger> certainly
<persia> Of course, if you want hawtn355 *NOW*, then you'll have to bug Quintasan :)
<persia> (or repeat the discussion with paulliu)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: There is no improvement after installing the driver
<Quintasan> :/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: course not
<apachelogger> you need to start with --opengl or somesuch
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how much do you have to pay if you overdraw?
<apachelogger> too much
<rohansgoogle> [1] .prn
<rohansgoogle> [2] more .prn
<rohansgoogle> [3] ~20 USD
<rohansgoogle> [4] fluffy
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i didn't find any info on this on google btw, and the prepaid site says that you can't overdraw, so conflicting info everywhere
<apachelogger> right, except that there is currency exchange involved
<apachelogger> which makes just about everything possible
<persia> "can't" implies that the system security is perfect.  This is the real world.  Doing so usually requires ingenuity (but coincidence can happen)
<apachelogger> like flying chickens
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan> apachelogger: start what with --opengl?
<apachelogger> plasma-mobile --opengl
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/86995
<apachelogger> QEgl::display(): Cannot initialize EGL display: "Success (0x3000)"
<apachelogger> QEglContext::chooseConfig(): Could not find a suitable EGL configuration
<apachelogger> something still is not quite right
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/yIMti.png
<apachelogger> oh you touch my tralala
<debfx> didrocks: there is no need to merge qtcreator, all changes are in the Debian package
<debfx> but it needs a new qtwebkit version
<didrocks> debfx: nice! so basically, once the new Qt is published, we just need to sync?
<didrocks> (qtwebkit coming with the new Qt merge, right?)
<debfx> either we need to modify the build-depends in qtcreator or we wait for qtwebkit 2.2
<debfx> *2.2 beta 1
<didrocks> debfx: maybe I'm misleading, is it something different from libqt4-webkit ?
<didrocks> libqtwebkit4 I mean
<didrocks> (I don't find qtwebkit-source in debian)
<debfx> didrocks: qtcreator build-depends on libqtwebkit-dev (>= 2.1.0~2011week13-2) 
<debfx> the source package is called qtwebkit in debian
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Any ideas about that EGL
<didrocks> debfx: ok, so we just need to merge/sync from there?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, on PVR you'd need to fiddle witht eh libEGL so files no idea how it works for freescale
<apachelogger> a glimps at the ubuntu example image surely would help
<debfx> didrocks: 2.2 beta 1 will probably be released on monday, I'd like to wait until it's packaged in debian and then merge the package
<didrocks> debfx: oh sure, no hurry then :)
<debfx> do you use qtwebkit in unity-2d?
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if you could write down what you did to get it building I might be able to beat it into shape over the weekend
<didrocks> debfx: sorry, didn't see, no we don't
<Quintasan> apachelogger: install the .38 kernel and headers
<apachelogger> Quintasan: wiki!
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'll tell you and you write it down
<apachelogger> I am gone in a bit moving my entire life north
<Quintasan> apachelogger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/iMX53QuickStartBoard
<Quintasan> There you go
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Would you please have a look at Princess Butterfly's email to kubuntu-devel re docs and get things straightened out?
<yofel> apachelogger: pong
 * yofel takes a look at kdepim
<ScottK> yofel: How's the splitting going?
<yofel> as you see on the wiki, not much progress. I'll do some more later, first I need to fix kdepim
<ScottK> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<ScottK> You all will notice from the wiki that yofel isn't getting a lot of help.
<ScottK> This is a big job, so please try to find a little time to knock part of it off: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<Quintasan> Getting to it
<Quintasan> yofel: I'll be taking okular
<yofel> sure, thanks
<ScottK> Tonio_: ^^^ you too.
<yofel> btw. can we recompress oxygen-icons? Using xz would reduce the size from 356MB -> 201MB
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> yofel: The source package?
<yofel> yep
<ScottK> It's better not to.  We should keep the source the same as it's shipped unless there's a strong reason to change.
<yofel> k
<ScottK> I'll do oxygen-icons if it's a problem.
<ScottK> That's not too hard for me to upload.
<Quintasan> Don't I basically have to rewrite rules for okular?
<yofel> you have to rewrite the whole package except for the install  and symbol files and the binary part of the control file
<yofel> At least I already created a project for okular to hold the packaging branch, so you don't have to do that
 * Quintasan goes for a quick walk
<Quintasan> !@#$%$$#@@!#$
<Quintasan> damn tests
<Quintasan> yofel: Unable to find executable: /tmp/buildd/okular-4.6.90/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/tests/shelltest.shell
<Quintasan> Complaints to Dirk?
<yofel> lemme try
<Quintasan> want my packaging?
 * Quintasan waits
<Quintasan> ScottK: Is it okay to use dh8 there?
<Quintasan> short rules etc
<ScottK> Yes, but try to stick with the style we got from Debian in the last merge.
<Quintasan> Okay, awesome
<ScottK> We want this to be close to what they will eventually do.
<Quintasan> Not enough ninjas online
<Quintasan> ScottK: Also, any idea when Lex is coming back?
<ScottK> Nope.  Last I heard was 'soon'.
<ScottK> Quintasan: It might be nice if you mailed him about it.
<ScottK> That way it's not just me asking.
 * Quintasan includes hugs in his mail
<bulldog98> Has someone an idea why I fail compiling kdevplatform in oneiric with no rule for Target »/usr/lib/librt.so«
<Quintasan> yofel: !@#$%
<Quintasan> It's really not there
<Quintasan> git == magic
<yofel> yeah, but where was it...
<Quintasan> It's not in the tarball even
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> tests/
<Quintasan> shelltest.cpp
<Quintasan> :/
<didrocks> ScottK: debfx: local build of the merged Qt is fine, and I tried the transition without any breakage. So uploading now
<Quintasan> \o/
<Quintasan> Since okular is landing in main we can't ignore tests, can we?
<yofel> nope
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> .PHONY: override_dh_auto_test
<Quintasan> in kdegraphics
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> Or wait
<Quintasan> I'm most likely using wrong stuff
<Quintasan> include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk
<Quintasan> right?
<debfx> didrocks: okay
<yofel> right
 * Quintasan rewrites
<yofel> as well as the 2 vars that are defined for libokularcore0
<yofel> kde-runtime though, not kdebase-runtime
 * Quintasan wonder if okular-dbg should depend on libokularcore0
<Quintasan> $(overridden_command) $(foreach p,$(shell dh_listpackages | grep ^lib),-p$p) -- -xkdebase-runtime <-- can someone explain this to me?
<yofel> where did you get that from?
<Quintasan> kdegraphics rules
<yofel> ah, it tells dh_shlibdeps not to create any dependcies on kdebase-runtime
<yofel> (I think)
<yofel> change that to kde-runtime
<bulldog98> has someone problems with multiarch in oneiric?
<yofel> how does one even use multiarch?
<bulldog98> yofel: http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/Implementation
<bulldog98> follow the guide it will work on oneiric
<bulldog98> but my problem is that cmake doesn’t like that
<yofel> ah, to read for later
<ScottK> didrocks: Great.
<yofel> bulldog98: are you sure that you cmake file is searching in /usr/lib/${CMAKE_ARCH_TRIPLET} ?
<yofel> *your cmake file
<bulldog98> yofel: I use the standard ones (trying to build calligra, kdevelop)
<yofel> no idea
<yofel> I'll look at it later once I've finshed reading through the kdepim merge and am done fixing it
<bulldog98> yofel: ok
<yofel> bulldog98: ah, now that you're there: is there a reason why you don't install usr/bin/akonadi_nepomuk_email_feeder ?
<yofel> it's in the install file bug you commented it out
<yofel> *but
<bulldog98> yofel: no there is none must have been an accident
<yofel> k
<ScottK> Which kit is it that controls privilege escalation for our GUI apps? Consolekit?
<Quintasan> PolicyKit I think
<ScottK> That's the one.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> It's pissing me off at the moment.
<ScottK> Why is it if you have multiple users that have admin rights it can't assume that if one of them is the one you are currently logged in as that's by default the user it should use?
<ScottK> So each time I deal with it I have to pick.
<ScottK> Let's make a sensible default and then let the user change if they want.
<ScottK> Where's the taco man when you need him?
<felimwhiteley> ScottK: well especially when you tell it to rmember and it keeps asking.. even if had to select the first time. :( feel your pain
<yofel> can't we just wrap things in kdesudo as we did before? policykit feels broken since a few releases ago
<Quintasan> NO
<yofel> yep, that's esp. annoying
<ScottK> I think getting poilcykit right is the way to go.
<Quintasan> KDESudo is broke even more codewise
<yofel> great, choose between crap and garbage
<didrocks> ScottK: hum? The gnome frontend pick the current user running AFAIK. So it's technically possible
<ScottK> didrocks: Thanks.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Any idea where usr/lib/kde4/kio_msits.so from okular should go? okular.install?
<didrocks> I agree if the KDE frontend doesn't do that, I can feel the pain :/
<ScottK> Sounds like a good job for someone who knows a bit of C++.
<yofel> Quintasan: it's in okular-extra-backends, leave it there
<Quintasan> It's in listmissing :P
<Quintasan> CHM backend goes there as well?
<Quintasan> yofel: ^
<yofel> hm, great, the debian folks didn't install it
<ScottK> Quintasan: 	okular-extra-backends
<Quintasan> moving
<yofel> wth, can't find it in the install files now, but apt-file says okular-extra-backends
<Quintasan> Fair enough
<ScottK> I did discover in my quick google about it that Fedora gives it it's own package while opensuse and mandriva include it in okular.
<ScottK> Debian has it in okular-extra-backends, so that's where we should put it.
 * Quintasan builds
<Quintasan> Should be ready in a minute
<yofel> tests build? :P
<Quintasan> ofc
<yofel> :O
<Quintasan> dpkg-buildpacakge -j32 FTW
<yofel> . . .
 * Quintasan needs more RAMZ
<Quintasan> tmpfs will speed this up even more
<Quintasan> k
<Quintasan> new symbols!
<Quintasan> One more and uploading
<Quintasan> Too much test builds? What's that?
<yofel> fooey, how did bulldog98 manage to create a kdepim packaging branch that's incompatible with the main one o.O
 * yofel goes merging by hand
<Quintasan> Don't ask me
<bulldog98> yofel: have I really managed that?
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/87079
<Quintasan> yofel, ScottK: review please https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/okular/ubuntu
 * Quintasan is sure that he didnt do anything stupid as usually
<yofel> not fair, you actually had a usable copyright file to start with
<Quintasan> :3
<Quintasan> I just removed files which were not there after split
<yofel> sure that all the folks mentioned above actually have copyrights for okular?
 * Quintasan kills it flies with fire
<bulldog98> yofel: what does that error message mean?
<Quintasan> yofel: crap
 * Quintasan fixes
<yofel> bulldog98: usually happens when you have a repos on launchpad in an old format and try to stack a branch with a recent format on it, no idea why it happens here though
 * Quintasan notes licensecheck should have an option to list authors
<yofel> Quintasan: --copyright
<yofel> the output format isn't really usable though :/
<Quintasan> yofel: copyright updated
<yofel> maybe change the packaging licensing to us, other than that, looks fine IMO
 * yofel tries to continue with smoke while kdepim builds
<Quintasan> yofel: Isn't 4.6.4 in ~kubuntu-ppa?
<yofel> ~kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<Quintasan> yofel: Can you get rid of it in ninjas?
<yofel> sure
<yofel> does clutter the page indeed
<Quintasan> \o/
<Quintasan> i386 build of okular finished
 * Quintasan takes a short break
<yofel> already?
<yofel> the oneiric builders somehow seem faster than the natty ones
<Quintasan> jussi: pokey pokey pokey
<Kaleo> fregl: you rock!
 * fregl blushes
<fregl> and I thought it was didrocks :)
<didrocks> fregl: heh, thanks for the fixes! :-)
<didrocks> seems it was almost there from the first release, it's really nice :)
<fregl> \o/
<didrocks> fregl: btw, did you receive my email about the examples licensing of qt-at-spi?
 * fregl pokes apachelogger
<fregl> didrocks: uhm, let me check - right now I sometimes ignore mail for a while to not get too distracted...
<didrocks> fregl: no hurry anyway, especially not on a Friday evening. You should rather enjoy a beer for doing such a good work :-)
<fregl> ah, right, I did
<didrocks> Kaleo: nice work as well on the unity-2d side! ;)
<fregl> almost - today is Lønningspils - lots of trolls having a beer in norway ;)
<Kaleo> :)
<didrocks> heh
<fregl> didrocks: about the examples - actually they are so trivial, I'll simply put the lgpl header in there as well and be done with it.
<didrocks> fregl: excellent! that sounds like the easiest thing to do, right :)
<fregl> back in the days Riddell already poked me to fix licenses... I thought I had done that everywhere...
<didrocks> I think no one never finishes to mess with licenses :-)
<fregl> didrocks: ok, I hope they're all fine now, let me know if you find more stupid things I did there :)
<didrocks> fregl: I won't hesitate to bother you with that, don't worry :-) 
<fregl> damn :p
<didrocks> fregl: heh, thanks for the commit, it looks good ;)
<fregl> yw
<didrocks> Quintasan: seems we have a FTBFS on arm for Qt. IIRC, there were some patch that were removed to prefer the debian's one
<didrocks> Quintasan: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.7.3-3ubuntu1/+build/2589479/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-armel.qt4-x11_4%3A4.7.3-3ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz FYI
<Quintasan> That was kubuntu_23_arm_memory_barriers.diff
<didrocks> Quintasan: can you have a look if we need that back? I'll sponsor you if needed
<Quintasan> I think we'd better ask NCommander since I have next to no idea about ARM magic
<didrocks> sure, let's wait for him then, I have no idea on those arm patches as well
<Quintasan> Besides,  /tmp/ccCOH0VH.s:3278: Error: selected processor does not support Thumb mode `swp r6,r4,[r3]'
<Quintasan> It's some Thumb2 IIRC
<Quintasan> NCommander: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/qt/ubuntu/revision/177 <- here are my changes
<ScottK> What happened to x-0003-Use-GCC-intrinsics-for-armv6-atomic-operations.patch
<Quintasan> fabo told me we don't want this and want armv6_Include_explicitly_IT_instructions.patch instead
<ScottK> Quintasan: Look at the diff: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/74027553/qt4-x11_4%3A4.7.3-1ubuntu4_4%3A4.7.3-3ubuntu1.diff.gz - search for ldrex and see how many times it was included before and how many now.
<Quintasan> Now ~2 times
<Quintasan> Before ~6 times
<ScottK> I think armv6_Include ... replaces kubuntu_22_thumb2_support
<Quintasan> ...
<ScottK> So I'm not sure, but I think that's likely the source of the problem.
<Quintasan> ldrex 8 times in x-0003-Use-GCC-intrinsics-for-armv6-atomic-operations.patch
<ScottK> I also don't understand Fix_builds_with_compilers_without_--with-fpu_neon_as_default.patch
<ScottK> Actually that one may be OK.
<ScottK> Yeah.  I think that's fine.
<fabo> ScottK: pong
<fabo> it's a day off in finland
<ScottK> Did I ping you?
<fabo> just back home
<ScottK> Welcome.
<fabo> ScottK: arm build failure, isn't it a ping ;)
<ScottK> Right.
<fabo> x-0003-Use-GCC-intrinsics-for-armv6-atomic-operations.patch should have been deprecated
<ScottK> That's not included in our current build (that failed)
<fabo> ScottK: Qt/armhf in debian is more or less Qt/ubuntu arm
<ScottK> Yep.
<fabo> it builds as expected on armhf
<ScottK> So I'm confused.
<fabo> and I built Qt on ubuntu arm builder successfully
<persia> fabo: It's not quite the same.  The semantics for floating point differ quite a bit, which seems to affect alignment in odd ways.
<ScottK> FOund it
<fabo> we're waiting :)
<ScottK> didrocks: +ifeq ($(DEB_HOST_ARCH),armhf) needs to include armel too
<fabo> hum indeed :)
<ScottK> +ifeq ($(DEB_HOST_ARCH),armhf)
<ScottK> +	extra_configure_opts += -arch armv6
<ScottK> +endif
<fabo> rules is a bit different for ubuntu
<ScottK> I'll fix.
<didrocks> ScottK: you're right :)
<didrocks> thanks ScottK
<fabo> I had it in mind that you need to change this for ubuntu merge
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> It's an easy one to miss.
 * ScottK points ^^^ out to Quintasan.
<fabo> ok, I can go back to my day off :)
<ScottK> Yes.  Thanks for giving me the important clue.
<didrocks> fabo: enjoy ;)
<didrocks> ScottK: nice catch!
<Quintasan> ScottK: Isn't that what I merged from Debian?
<didrocks> I didn't notice that one, sorry
<ScottK> Quintasan: Look at the diff.
<ScottK> It happens
<debfx> iirc NCommander said -arch armv6 isn't necessary anymore
<Quintasan> Yes, that's why I merged that change
<ScottK> I don't know why he said that.
<ScottK> For Qt you have to tell it to use the v6 stuff.
<ScottK> I guess we'll know for sure after I upload this.
<Quintasan> Argh. armel, armhf it was before
 * Quintasan notes that down
<ScottK> Quintasan: It was an easy thing to miss.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can you note that down in KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-DIFFERENCES?
<ScottK> BTW, I think referring to that in debian/changelog is cheating.
<ScottK> It's hard to tell later exactly what was there then.
<persia> If Ubuntu gets armhf, it will merge more cleanly.  Ubuntu and Debian use "armel" to mean completely different things.
<Quintasan> Hmm.
<Quintasan> armhf == ARM hard float?
<ScottK> persia: We're including armhf compatibility in our packages for when that happens.
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> Updated the difference file too.
<ScottK> Basically anywhere Debian says armhf we should have both.
<Quintasan> Okay.
<persia> ScottK, That's the best plan.  No idea if/when, but at UDS lots of people wanted to do it.  I think it depends on more buildds, more than anything else.
<ScottK> Not entirely coincidentally I'm helping in Debian make sure KDE builds on armhf.
<ScottK> Uploaded.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks.
<apachelogger> once upon a time
<apachelogger> Quintasan: did you get EGL to init?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Did you?
<Quintasan> Take that as a "No."
<Quintasan> No idea what to do with it
<apachelogger> well, I am building packages right now
<apachelogger> I'd rather not moot my setup as otherwise I had to rebuild me KDE 
<Quintasan> I'm not even sure what software is  at fault
<Quintasan> Is it the driver or KDE is doing some magic?
<yofel> apachelogger: you pinged me before?
<apachelogger> yofel: see kdepim related mail on kubuntu-devel list
<yofel> sawn, working on it
<apachelogger> I can reproduce that, no idea if the thing should be there though
<apachelogger> ok perfect
<yofel> it was before, so it's a regression
<apachelogger> Quintasan: your driver setup is mooted most likely
<Quintasan> Huh?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if you get the graphics sdk (which contains demo apps for gles) they will likely also not work
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It works on your board?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> but I had a similar issue with the n900
<apachelogger> what I find funny: earlier today freescale had the 11.01, 11.03 and all new 11.05 images for the quickstart
<apachelogger> now I only can see the 11.01s
<ScottK> BTW, don't panic over what happens to the 4:4.7.3-3ubuntu1 builds for Qt.  I had lamont kill them with fire.
<apachelogger>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libEGL.so.1', which is also in package libegl1-mesa 7.10.2-0ubuntu2
<apachelogger> there we have it
<apachelogger> boooh
 * apachelogger introduces appropriate relationships
<Quintasan> apachelogger: What are you exactly doing?
<apachelogger> building packages
<Quintasan> ...
<ScottK> didrocks: ^^^ (see my last comment)
<didrocks> ScottK: thanks :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: <paulliu> Quintasan: The OpenGL ES is provided by seperated library. It have to replace the mesa lib
<apachelogger> I know
<Quintasan> Maybe that's why it doesnt work here
<apachelogger> perhaps
<Quintasan> I still have the mesa-egl
<apachelogger> Quintasan: did you install the amd-gpu-bin tar?
<Quintasan> I did
<apachelogger> the wiki only sez -x11
<Quintasan> They both contain the same stuff
<apachelogger> they do?
<Quintasan> Did you look at contents?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> did you look at the binary sizes? :P
<Quintasan> Unpacking them yielded same files
<Quintasan> nope, but I guess we want X11 stuff
<apachelogger> not really, no
<apachelogger> when Qt does gl drawing X does not have anything to do with it
<persia> Well, except in the sense that the gl surface tends to be rendered to some X container (e.g. a v4l2 pass-through region)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: try it with both then
<apachelogger> Quintasan: they are binary eqvivalent
<apachelogger> persia: ha, now you made me remember things I wanted to forget :P
 * persia can't keep track of everyone's information preferences
<apachelogger> you could try
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/631908/
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> this is confusing me
<Quintasan> sudo dpkg -r --force-all libegl1-mesa?
<apachelogger> ah no
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> I need more replaces and provides
<Quintasan> Send me the debs to try them later on
<Quintasan> <paulliu> Quintasan: In Freescale BSP it is amd-gpu-x11-bin-mx51-11.01.00.tar.gz
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<Quintasan> See?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: they are the very same 
<Quintasan> Well, I'd rather do what people at #linaro or #ubuntu-arm say since they probably know their stuff
 * Quintasan tries that x11 stuff
<Quintasan> Or wait
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Do you haz debs?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what does the libz160 thing btw?
<apachelogger> no
<Quintasan> According to #linaro it's the closed source stuff from AMD for video accel
<Quintasan> I think I was told it's required to compile imx X driver
 * Quintasan can't really remember now
<apachelogger> now you know why I write wiki pages as I go along ^^
<persia> Right.  That's a closed library blob that for driving either the Z160 or the Z180 (the i.MX53 has the Z180).
<bambee> apachelogger: which rendering backend uses phonon-gstreamer ? opengl? xv? I've a kernel crash with gallium using linux3.0 and a developer ask me the backend used by the player. my player is dragon
<apachelogger> xv
<bambee> ok thanks
<neversfelde> yofel: ping
<yofel> pon
<yofel> *pong
<neversfelde> yofel: hi
<neversfelde> we aren't packaging KDE 4.7 from scratch?
<yofel> well, we take what's usable and do the rest from scratch
<yofel> no need to completely redo install files etc.
<yofel> package descriptions and binary names are reusable too for example
<neversfelde> anyway, thats really hard work :/
<yofel> sure, only ~65 package left, get to work :P
<yofel> *packages
<yofel> you could take one of the former kdebase packages, those shouldn't be hard
<yofel> just source renames, and kde-workspace is missing kde-wallpapers which is seperate now
<yofel> ah wait, and kde-baseapps doesn't contain konsole
<yofel> kde-runtime should be easy though
<yofel> I'll finish smokegen once I've finished putting the dozens of missing files in kdepim into packages....
<neversfelde> I'll have a look later this evening, nothing that should be done alongside other things
<yofel> next kdepim try...
<Quintasan> yofel: I'll get something else done in a while
<yofel> \o/
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> any devs alive?
<yofel> sure, somewhat
<Quintasan> damn EGL
<Quintasan> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRM
<nixternal> heh, don't have a monitor for my server, so i can't see what is wrong :/  waiting to see if it finally boots or what. drive led's seems to be working, so maybe doing a partition check
<_Groo_> hi yofel , Quintasan 
<_Groo_> as you guys prolly already know
<ScottK> Heya nixternal
<_Groo_> nspluginwrapper is seg faulting in kubuntu right?
<nixternal> wasabi ScottK
<_Groo_> i discovered why :P and have a fix
<yofel> _Groo_: iirc there was a fix which wasn't shipped, should be in 4.6.5
<ScottK> nixternal: I mailed you and I didn't get an answer.  I was afraid you didn't love me anymore.
<_Groo_> yofel: its the skypebutton.so
<_Groo_> yofel: thats crashing nspluginwrapper
<_Groo_> from the kopete package
<nixternal> hrmm. don't remember seeing it, wonder if it was snagged by a filter or more than likely i accidentally deleted it :)
<ScottK> I sent it to your @ubuntu.com.
<ScottK> Anyway, we've got about a bazillion new packages to make and we need help.
<nixternal> mucho amor por ScottK :)
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> nixternal: It would be lovely if you could give us a hand.
<nixternal> i think my developer stuff expired
<nixternal> or i was kicked out
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<ScottK> Well we can sponsor you.
<ScottK> We're just uploading to the ninjas PPA at the moment.
<ScottK> (got to get it all lined up first)
<nixternal> if this server ever gets back up and running i will have something to build on
<yofel> _Groo_: I fear I don't know much about nspluginwrapper though, got the kde bug?
<nixternal> and i will have to install ubuntu/kubuntu in a chroot
<_Groo_> yofel: its hard to find the exact bug report
<_Groo_> but its mostly kubuntu related
<yofel> is that rekonq only? or also konqueror, firefox, etc....
<nixternal> come on server, i need my irssi config already. this gui irc stuff is kind of lame
<_Groo_> yofel: talking to me yofel? regarding rekonq?
<yofel> yes
<_Groo_> yofel: no no, its nspluginwrapper itseklf, he cant be INSTALLED in kubuntu cause it segfaults at post processing time with error 149... goes segfault on you
<yofel> ouch (I don't have it installed here)
<_Groo_> cause he goes to analyze the mozilla/plugins and finds skypebutton.so and segfaults.. remove skypebutton, and it works at advertised
<yofel> oh wait, I DO have it installed
<yofel> ah, but skypebutton.so isn't
<_Groo_> do ypu have kopete installed? cause its part of the package
<_Groo_> also if you have it installed FIRST before kopete it will work for obvious reasons
<_Groo_> for if you install kopete and then nspluginwrapper it will break
<yofel> ah wait, it was installed, but it's skypebuttons.so
<_Groo_> at install :P and will try to reinstall with a apt-get -f install.. will put lots of users in dispear
<yofel> let me reinstall nspluginwrapper
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah sorryk, skypebuttons.so
<_Groo_> yeah, try, it will break
<_Groo_> do a remove purge, so hell try to remake plugins
<_Groo_> i dont know if a reinstall is suficient
<yofel> no crash
<_Groo_> will suffice
<yofel> this is oneiric
<_Groo_> hmmm
<_Groo_> im pretty sure it breaks in natty
<_Groo_> did you removed or purged it?
 * yofel purges it
<_Groo_> does it still have /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/plguins there?
<yofel> not now
<_Groo_> did you installed it again?
<_Groo_> did it went ok?
<yofel> nope, doesn't crash in oneiric, but the version is quite newer. 1.2.2 -> 1.4.2
<_Groo_> yofel: mine is 1.4.2 too... i made the package myself
<_Groo_> yofel: ok, if it doesnt crash :P what can i say :D
<yofel> maybe it has something todo with 4.6.4, we have 4.6.3 in oneiric
<_Groo_> you are in 64 bits, right?
<yofel> yep
<_Groo_> k
<yofel> anyone an idea where -./usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/korg-journal.png would belong in kdepim?
<yofel> korganizer?
<Quintasan> korganizer
<shadeslayer> korganizer
<yofel> :)
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> hey everyone
<yofel> k, that's all then
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: and what the hell are you doing instead of packaging?
<yofel> crying that he doesn't have an ARM board to go insane with :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: GSoC DBus stuff ... will finish kate tomorrow 
<Quintasan> I don't know if that is actually a valid reason to cry
<yofel> ^^
<shadeslayer> nope, not really
<Quintasan> yofel: trying to figure why EGL fails to init is as hard as guessing why KDE and GNOME won't merge
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<yofel> lol
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: if you are working on DBus then you might as well ask them what to do about dbus magic in neon
<persia> yofel, You could get one: the really confusing boards cost less than a good input device these days.
<yofel> I know the freescale one isn't too expensive
<yofel> *I know,
<Quintasan> persia: I don't think we need more madmen here
<Quintasan> ;)
 * yofel would prefer a pandaboard ^^
<persia> Quintasan, I'll agree with that. but we ought do our best to make sure nobody cries.
<shadeslayer> ^^ if only they were available
<yofel> true
<shadeslayer> yofel: i actually pre ordered the HP Touchpad tho, should be able to dual boot on it
<shadeslayer> but theres another issue with that :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<yofel> ah
<Quintasan> We've got our Plasma Contour Head QA Manager
<shadeslayer> Cost : 543 USD .. Money on card : 505 USD
<shadeslayer> i talked to the webOS internal guys and they said there's no reason apart from driver support that it won't work
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You basically volunteered for that one
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sure i have no issues with that
<shadeslayer> but i won't get the device before august
 * Quintasan is Wacom QT Head QA Manager
<apachelogger> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<apachelogger> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<apachelogger> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<apachelogger> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<apachelogger> FREEEEEESCALE
<apachelogger> !!!!@!$Q!~$
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Q!~$
<persia> \o/
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> hahaha
 * maco snorts
<yofel> ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what the hell were you trying to unpack?
<bambee> except the wetab which tablet is fully supported on linux?
<shadeslayer> bambee: but its only i686
<shadeslayer> we need moar aaaarrrrrmmmm
<persia> apachelogger, Are you sure it's really compressed?  I usually get that when the web server confuses on-the-wire-gzip with gzip content.
<bambee> that's why I am asking this question shadeslayer :p
<Quintasan> and we want ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRM
<bambee> arm ftw !
<apachelogger> like I dont have anything else to do than wait for 900mb to download with their nice 100kbs connection stuff
<bambee> :P
<apachelogger> nah, it also needs to be broken once finished
<apachelogger> g
<yofel> hm, which reminds me
<yofel> bambee: why aren't you packaging? ^^
<apachelogger> persia: it was last I downloaded an image
<apachelogger> also tar.gz sorta suggests it
<Quintasan> bambee: GO TO WORK, nao
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: the original image's targz
<persia> Oh, I know.  I just have a bundle of .tar.gz files that are just tarballs laying about.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Do not tell me that you are actually thinking of trying what I suggested
<apachelogger> 40.6 kB/s 
<apachelogger> this is no fun at all
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I have a working image here
<apachelogger> BUT
<Quintasan> "working" as in "boots"?
<apachelogger> IIRC the image tar contains the debs for graphics and kernel and whatnot
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> I thought working as in EGL works
<Quintasan> persia: We are "somewhere" with EGL
<Quintasan> Fails to init on apachelogger's board
<Quintasan> same here
<Quintasan> and .38 doesnt bring up VGA
<apachelogger> because something is wrong with our setups
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> I tried to run a fb demo app
<apachelogger> and that fails too
<_Groo_> guys anyone in natty, that can confir that dragon is broken with phonon-gstreamer from natty?
<Quintasan> We did as paulliu told us
<apachelogger> _Groo_: cannot confirm
 * yofel thinks he scared bambee off...
<Quintasan> _Groo_: What is broken exactly?
<bambee> yofel: I plan to package kde-runtime and kde-workspace this evening and tomorrow
<bambee> :P
<Quintasan> bambee: 
<_Groo_> Quintasan: video in dragon
<Quintasan> bambee: Start now, we've got like over 9000 packages to do
<_Groo_> Quintasan: it works with audio, but dragon is borking with video... works fine in totem and other gstreamer clients
<Quintasan> >dragon player
<Quintasan> meh
<bambee> in fact I plan to package all not packaged yet packages :P  (I am not sure that this sentences is understandable lol)
 * bambee is drunk o_O
<yofel> oh good, then I can take a vacation ^^
 * apachelogger pokes yofel
<Quintasan> lol
<bambee> Quintasan: what?
<_Groo_> Quintasan: do you have  natty box there, quin
 * Quintasan goes on a holiday
<yofel> hm?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ah you are alive
<Quintasan> _Groo_: I do not, I have a VM
<_Groo_> Quintasan: same thing :P
<bambee> also I've to continue kcm-userconfig ...
<apachelogger> yay
<bambee> (the cpp port works like a charm!!)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Any *useful* ideas about EGL?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: your baby is missbehaving with latest 4.6.4 and gstreamer
<_Groo_> apachelogger: audio works fine, but dragon refuses to play any video, although other gs clients work fine
<_Groo_> apachelogger: video works fine with phonon-vlc too
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no but I got graphics going on .38
<Quintasan> wut
<Quintasan> How?
<apachelogger> superior might
<apachelogger> I threw stones at it
<apachelogger> now it works
<Quintasan> Goddamnit
 * Quintasan throws bricks at apachelogger
<apachelogger> (the video config from boot.script is not compatible with .38 as .38 manages to autodetect stuff)
<Quintasan> rm /boot/boot.scripts?
<bambee> Quintasan: you said "we need arm" , I know. That's why I think I will buy an omap4 (my internship is done, I've money enough)
<bambee> I am definitively not convinced by a tablet...
<apachelogger> home made tablets are way cooler anyway
<apachelogger> if not as portable though
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> idea
<apachelogger> reb00t
 * Quintasan gets no ssh server now
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you removed the thing?
<Quintasan> Nope
<Quintasan> I flashed kernelz and rebooted
 * yofel hopes this will be the last kdepim testbuild...
<apachelogger> perhaps the flash b0rked all and everything
<nixternal> hrmm, seems i have a hard drive failing now in my server. $17 shipped on ebay :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I knowz more
<apachelogger> a) there are permission issues
<Quintasan> Bring it on
<apachelogger> b) even then it is still fck'd ^^
<nixternal> new drive purchased :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Explain further.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: see wacky
<Quintasan> wacky?
<Quintasan> WTF?
<apachelogger> wikey
<apachelogger> wikiyy
<apachelogger> wiki
<apachelogger> there we go
<Quintasan> ok
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It's still broken after permissions?
 * Quintasan kills the card with fire
<Quintasan> can it boot off USB port?
<apachelogger> right now I am not soo sure
<apachelogger> Quintasan: supposedly
<apachelogger> you just need to fix your bootargs in boot.script accordingly
 * Quintasan can't boot now
<Quintasan> or it boots but doesnt start ssh
<Quintasan> I'll retry tomorrow
 * Quintasan is too tired to continue
<apachelogger> QEglContext::createSurface(): Unable to create EGL surface, error = 0x3003
<apachelogger> QEglContext::createSurface(): Unable to create EGL surface, error = 0x3003
<apachelogger> QGLContext::makeCurrent(): Cannot make invalid context current
<apachelogger> QGLContext::makeCurrent(): Cannot make invalid context current
<apachelogger> QGLTemporaryContext: Error creating EGL surface.
<apachelogger> QGLTemporaryContext: Error creating EGL surface.
<apachelogger> lololo
<apachelogger> no idea why
<apachelogger> Quintasan, persia: quite frankly at this point I believe we have a incompatibility at our hands
<apachelogger> the only time I ever saw EGL init succeed but surface creation fail was in a case with too new kernel for too old omap sgx pvr driver thingy
<Quintasan_> Yeah, I'll retry from beginning tomorrow
<Quintasan_> Making sure our wiki page has a sane set of instructions as well
 * Quintasan goes for a nap
<apachelogger> kubotu: rodrigo
<kubotu> oh, someone be pulling a rodrigo, recharge the batteries, good idea
<nixternal> just pull the batteries
<nixternal> so has kubuntu become a community project for good or is there canonical leadership still?
<apachelogger> wth
<apachelogger> Quintasan, persia: most of the test binaries shipped with amd-gpu-bin actually work
<apachelogger> so, my best guess is something is fishy WRT libegl-mesa and the amd one
<persia> Like ABI incompatibility?
<apachelogger> perhaps
<apachelogger> although then loading would fail altogether I suppose
<persia> Depends.
<persia> So, there's a few different ways to have incompatible ABIs.
<apachelogger> might also be same ABI but difference in behaviour
<persia> You can have incompatible APIs.  This tends to cause a load failure.
<persia> You can have different symbol order.  This tends to cause runtime segfaults.
<yofel> nixternal: well, without riddell we're pretty much community, he should be back next cycle I hope
<persia> You can have different symbol packing or expression.  This tends to cause load failure.
<yofel> at least we'll get a bzr expert like that ^^
<persia> You can have different semantics for function calls with the same prototypes.  This tends to cause mysterious runtime errors or unexpected behaviours.
 * apachelogger remembers them good old vtables which will most of the time not result in load failure but oddness
<persia> Yep :)
<bulldog98> yofel: I got that error fixed by cleaning up the cache of cmake
<yofel> heh
<apachelogger> the gpusdk contains kdevelop files ^^
<bulldog98> apachelogger: If we have luck the kernel will contain them in time, too :)
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> uh
<bulldog98> apachelogger: we promoted kdevelop to the kernel hackers at LinuxTag
<apachelogger> persia: intresting observation: when building an gles2 code sample from the sdk for fbdev and x11 the fbdev version works but x11 fails to init
<apachelogger> es2_lesson02_x11: lesson02_imx.c:203: int init(): Assertion `eglGetError() == 0x3000' failed.
<persia> That's ... odd.
<apachelogger> uh, and it crashes/restarts X 
<persia> heh.  Extra points.
<bulldog98> if you manage to get code executed it would be even more interesting
<jussi> Quintasan: you need to bug me? 
<apachelogger> he is pulling a rodrigo right now
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> smoke-dev-tools has files from smokegen, smokeqt and smokekde. Now I'm wondering how to name that after the split
<yofel> smokegen-dev? smokegen-dev-tools? keep smoke-dev-tools?
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> OK, so that wasn't the issue on armel.
<ScottK> fabo: No luck.
<ScottK> NCommander: Help (Qt build failure on armel)
<bambee> I am just curious, but why kde packages have been splitted on upstream?
<bambee> (I don't find the original request on kde-core-devel :\ )
<yofel> svn -> git conversion
<yofel> that's one source package per git repository now
<yofel> and it's been going on for a while and there will be more splits in the future
<yofel> PovAddict would know more since he's writing the rules
<bambee> ohh that's mainly due to the git conversion... ok. I thought it was for another reason
<yofel> iirc kdeaccessibility and kdeutils are the next one that will be split (for 4.8)
<bambee> the worst packages will be kde-runtime and kde-workspace, imho :)
<yofel> really? why?
<bambee> I mean, for packagers
<yofel> they're mostly the same, except some things that were removed
<yofel> kdeedu is horrible, 1 source -> >20 sources
<yofel> fun times
<yofel> at least I found someone in debian that's working on smokegen already
<bambee> kde-workspace => 1 source -> 39 sources 
<bambee> well, ~= 30 sources
<yofel> huh?
 * bambee says crap... o_O
<yofel> I think you're mixing kdegraphics into there :P
 * bambee thinks that he drank too much rum...
<bambee> yofel: In fact I've counted the .install files, which is totally idiot because it has nothing to do with the policy on upstream (I mean, the policy used to split packages)
<bambee> o_O
<yofel> hahaha
<yofel> well, you can remove at least one of those now ^^
<bambee> night
<NCommander> ScottK: currently in trnais tto Dublin. Will handle as part of my TODO list there
<Quintasan> jussi: Fix !neon call in #kubuntu :P
<Quintasan> Points to old apachelogger's mumbling
<yofel> k, smokegen from debian works, let's look at smokeqt
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-25
<cpatrick008> i know your are getting 4.6.90 ready for oneiric but why you wait for it to get ready i think since you have 4.6.4 already in natty you should put 4.6.4 in oneiric so it is as up to date as it can be
<markey> heya
<markey> are there any plans to ship a fixed Nvidia driver for Natty?
<markey> the default one has the infamous freeze-on-konsole-resize
<bambee> hey!
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> markey: as in porprietary nvidia?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Yes
<Quintasan> proprietary one has the freeze-on-rezise bug
<apachelogger> I find that unlikely
<apachelogger> (to get a fix)
<apachelogger> markey: #ubuntu-x is where to ask though
<apachelogger> traditionally they do not update binary blob though
<apachelogger> except for like 2 cases where ABI was not fixed in time and one security release or something like that
<markey> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/760632
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed]
<markey> seems like pushing the new driver would fix it
<apachelogger> markey: you'll have to ask the people in #ubuntu-x nicely 
<markey> can I ask in my usual rude fashion?
<markey> cause that is one major blunder that should never have passed any testing
<apachelogger> supposedly you can
<markey> ok some of the idiots should be fired
<apachelogger> whether it helps is a different question though ^^
<markey> it breaks kubuntu and ubuntu on many platforms. if I were their boss, I'd be fairly upset
<apachelogger> Quintasan, persia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/iMX53QuickStartBoard I added all I know about the EGL issue at the bottom of the page
 * Quintasan looks
<Quintasan> Meh
<Quintasan> This sure sucks.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: And we can't possibly do anything about this?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Can you try that one -> https://github.com/genesi/xorg-video-imx ?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I have no idea how to debug it proper
<apachelogger> in particular it would be good to know why the egl init fails
<apachelogger> imx_drv.c:114:2: error: 'PACKAGE_VERSION_MAJOR' undeclared here (not in a function)
<apachelogger> imx_drv.c:114:2: error: 'PACKAGE_VERSION_MINOR' undeclared here (not in a function)
<apachelogger> imx_drv.c:114:2: error: 'PACKAGE_VERSION_PATCHLEVEL' undeclared here (not in a function)
<apachelogger> all hail the autotools
<apachelogger> Quintasan: kaputness remains with the gitty clone
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Hmmm, back to nothing I guess
 * Quintasan looks for a USB drive and purges the hell out of the card
<shadeslayer_> \o
<shadeslayer_> there was a new soprano release btw
<shadeslayer_> anyone working on that?
 * apachelogger really thinks that pbuilder is pretty crapzy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: I'd argue that getting flipping 4.6.90 done is more important than package a new soprano that might not be needed right now
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: but upstream advises to use new soprano for KDE 4.6.90
<shadeslayer_> which is why i've packaged it
<shadeslayer_> oh did i mention that i can't access most kde sites including but not limited to ftpmaster :P
<apachelogger> seeing as we do not have a .90 I doubt a usage advise holds much value
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632342/ << can you review this ?
<shadeslayer_> huh ... where did those weird chars come from
<apachelogger> I do not believe that is valid dep5
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: whats the issue?
<apachelogger> well the whole markup is wrong
<shadeslayer_> i was following the complex example from : http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/#index7h1
<apachelogger> yeah, so, why does yours look different?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: uh ... it doesn't ?
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> if you use dep5 then read the spec
<shadeslayer_> i did, but it seems i missed something
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: what is formatted text in the context of this spec?
<shadeslayer_> you mean, its description is missing?
<shadeslayer_> right after upstream author?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: Question: Why are you bothering with it being dep5?
<shadeslayer_> i shouldn't ?
<Quintasan> We will merge with Debian at some point in time
<shadeslayer_> hmm
<Quintasan> If Debian will make it dep5 then we will use it, if they don't then what we do?
<shadeslayer_> so, not worth the extra effort?
<shadeslayer_> alright then
<Quintasan> IMO? Not really.
<shadeslayer_> ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: read the spec
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: yeah will spend more time on it
<apachelogger> Quintasan: we might as well upstream our copyright file ;)
<shadeslayer_> ^^ why i was doing it
<Quintasan> Are you actually implying that they might take it?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: also in favor of dep5: it is much more readable than the other non-specified mumbo jumbo ou there
<shadeslayer_> well depends on you guys now, do you want me to finish off kate or spend more time on dep 5 :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, they already do dep5like stuff all over the place IIRC
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: right now your debian/copyright is invalid.
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: yeah, i'm fixing it
<shadeslayer_> well best to go the dep 5 way
<shadeslayer_> i also need another example from KDE packaging, know of any package which is dep 5?
<apachelogger> why do you need an example?
<apachelogger> there is one on the dep5 spec
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> >one actually ^^
<shadeslayer_> ok, i'll spend more time reading the spec then
 * debfx prefers kernel-like copyright files
<debfx> http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-2.6/linux-2.6_2.6.39-2/copyright
<CIA-52> [oxygen-icons] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110625123621-gtnwbmwcurz68xj8 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<apachelogger> yofel: so, we are using the non-monolithic tars?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: btw can you give me the ftp link to kdevelop? i can't access ftp.kde.org
<apachelogger> why kdev now?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: new bug fix release
<shadeslayer_> i can build it while i read on dep 5
<apachelogger> wgrant: can a launchpad project be renamed pathwise?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: couldn't you build another 4.6.90 thing too? :O
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: sure, but then i'll have to fix the copyright and other things for that too
<apachelogger> by which time you will have everything built and dep5 read so everything is faster
<apachelogger> woohooo
<apachelogger> sounds like an awesome idea to me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: where do you have the project-neon kde-runtime import?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon/RecipeStatus << bookmark eet :P
<apachelogger> my dear friend
<apachelogger> I am uploading oxygen-icons right now
<apachelogger> my irc is lagging seconds
<shadeslayer_> hahaha :D
<apachelogger> do you really think I could use the silly old wiki
<shadeslayer_> https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/kdebase/kde-runtime || bzr branch lp:~neon/kdebase/kde-runtime
<shadeslayer_> whichever you prefer
<apachelogger> both sounds bogus as kdebase is not the project :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: did you move kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts for the renaming or create a new project?
 * apachelogger wonders what to do with kdebase-runtime
<shadeslayer_> iirc kde-runtime is listed under base
<shadeslayer_> can't check since projects.kde.org is down for me
<apachelogger> well, we could not replicate this on a launchpad level I suppose
<apachelogger> would make scripting a bit of a PITA
<shadeslayer_> ^^
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: iirc i created a new project
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-web-shortcuts
<apachelogger> I thought you wished for a rename and acke'd it
<apachelogger> *I ack'd it
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: ah yes, there's that lp bug
<shadeslayer_> but iirc txwikinger was supposed to fix another meta package which had a rdepends on k-k-s
<apachelogger> and jjesse
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> how do we do the launchpad project setup
<apachelogger> we cannot do kdebase/kde-runtime/ubuntu
<apachelogger> which would really be most appropriate, even if a scripting pain
<apachelogger> then again on git they are all flat anyway, right?
<apachelogger> so from a branch POV kdebase/kde-runtime might be bogus
<apachelogger> yofel: pling pling
<apachelogger> debfx: ping
<shadeslayer_> so like
<shadeslayer_> nvm
<shadeslayer_> question, in dep 5 will  [LICENSE TEXT] automatically replace "[LICENSE TEXT]" with the corresponding license text?
<shadeslayer_> or does [LICENSE TEXT] mean i have to paste the license text there
<shadeslayer_> from what i understand its the former, but i still need a bit of clarification
<shadeslayer_> i also found this btw http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=collab-maint/cdbs.git;a=blob_plain;f=scripts/licensecheck2dep5;hb=HEAD
<shadeslayer_> ^^ pretty much kaput
<skfin> Hmm
<skfin> does default kubuntu provide glib python-dbus mainloop or does it ship only Qt mainloop
<skfin> i dont have a pure kubuntu installion to test
<skfin> could somebody test?
<skfin> from dbus.mainloop.glib import DBusGMainLoop
<skfin> in python shell
<yofel> apachelogger: pong
<yofel> I would say use a new project? If there is already one discuss it with the launchpad folks
<skfin> because qtmainloop needs pyqt4
<skfin> and nobody gnome or other user dont want it
<apachelogger> yofel: well, it is a general question of kubuntu really
<apachelogger> do we create new projects or migrate old ones where possible
<apachelogger> so 
<apachelogger> you know that issue where dput fails all over the place just to annoy you
<apachelogger> it happend with oxygen-icons
<apachelogger> o/
<apachelogger> all hail the fail
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> \o
<apachelogger> g
<yofel> true, but I have no idea how to rename projects. -> #launchpad
<apachelogger> well yeah
<apachelogger> just need to file a question
<apachelogger> but first I should know if that is the path to take :P
<yofel> maxb did move an obsolete project out of the way so I could set up okular, so *someone* can rename them
<yofel> for kdebase I don't see why not, it really is  just a rename
<shadeslayer_> yofel: you're familiar with dep 5 right?
<yofel> well, in the I read the spec sense
<shadeslayer_> yofel: the part in the spec where it says  [LICENSE TEXT]
<shadeslayer_> does it mean i have to substitute the license text? or does it do that automagically
<yofel> you need to substitute it afaik
<shadeslayer_> hmm ..then why would it say  [LICENSE TEXT] at one point but substitute the actual license text in the same language later on
<shadeslayer_> erm
<shadeslayer_> s/language/example/
<kubotu> shadeslayer_: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<shadeslayer_> ( i have no idea why i said language .... @_@ )
<yofel> good question, ask the debian folks :P
<shadeslayer_> ^^
<shadeslayer_> yofel: its suppossed to be replaced with actual license text
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<apachelogger> ScottK: ping
 * bambee is red, he got a lot of sunburnt
<yofel> ?
<apachelogger> bambee: /nick drzoidberg
<bambee> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> yofel: what exactly is the plan WRT renaming?
<apachelogger> kdebase-runtime does the source become kde-runtime? do the binaries become kde-runtime-*? 
<apachelogger> etc. etc.
<apachelogger> bambee: if you are red like a lobster you better change your nick to reflect that ;)
<bambee> ahahaha
<bambee> :)
<yofel> rename both source and binaries
<apachelogger> yofel: with breaks replaces?
<yofel> ofc, or we'll get a mess. Keep any binary name that doesn't have kdebase-runtime in it though
<shadeslayer__> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632524/ << still has issues? 
<apachelogger> still not valid
<shadeslayer__> apachelogger: whats the exact issue?
<shadeslayer__> from what i can see, i'm doing it right
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> following my question from earlier, that you apparently did not investigate further...
<apachelogger> dep5 defiens formatted text fields as such:
<apachelogger> "Formatted text fields use the same rules as the long description in a package’s Description field, possibly also using the first line as a synopsis, like Description uses it for the short description. See section 5.6.13, “Description”, at http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Description for details. For example, Disclaimer has no special first line, whereas License does."
<apachelogger> reading on the license field is defined as:
<apachelogger> "License
<apachelogger> Optional
<apachelogger> Syntax: formatted text, with synopsis
<apachelogger> In the header paragraph (no Files specification), this field gives the license information for the package as a whole, which may be different or simplified from a combination of all the per-file license information. See also License below in the Files paragraph section."
<apachelogger> License: LGPL-2
<apachelogger>   This library is free software; you can redistribute it and/or
<apachelogger>   modify it under the terms of the GNU Library General Public
<apachelogger>   License as published by the Free Software Foundation; either
<apachelogger>   version 2 of the License, or (at your option) any later version.
<apachelogger>   This library is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
<apachelogger>   but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
<apachelogger>   MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the GNU
<apachelogger>   Library General Public License for more details.
<KRF> apachelogger++
<apachelogger> since those are 2 paras the only valid way to represent them as such is a period
<apachelogger> additionally all of the pludner should be indented by ONE whitespace
<apachelogger> ALSO the period
<shadeslayer__> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632572/ << period like this?
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> just write them fields like a debian/control field if you are not willing to read the spec
<apachelogger> srsly
<apachelogger> The lines in the extended description can have these formats:
<apachelogger> * Those starting with a single space are part of a paragraph. Successive lines of this form will be word-wrapped when displayed. The leading space will usually be stripped off.
<apachelogger> * Those starting with two or more spaces. These will be displayed verbatim. If the display cannot be panned horizontally, the displaying program will line wrap them "hard" (i.e., without taking account of word breaks). If it can they will be allowed to trail off to the right. None, one or two initial spaces may be deleted, but the number of spaces deleted from each line will be the same (so that you can have indenting work correctly, for 
<apachelogger> example).
<apachelogger> * Those containing a single space followed by a single full stop character. These are rendered as blank lines. This is the only way to get a blank line[39].
<apachelogger> * Those containing a space, a full stop and some more characters. These are for future expansion. Do not use them.
<apachelogger> Do not use tab characters. Their effect is not predictable.
<ScottK> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> ScottK: yofel answered my question already
<ScottK> OK
<apachelogger> apparently kdebase-runtime is becoming kde-runtime all around
<ScottK> Yep
<ScottK> BTW, I think DEP 5 is a PITA not worth bothering about.
<apachelogger> ack
<shadeslayer__> ok scrap it then, i'm only getting even more confused
 * apachelogger finds debian/copyright in general a PITA and not worth bothering about though :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer__: then make it not invalid
<shadeslayer__> ^^ that is so true
<shadeslayer__> apachelogger: yeah, i'm going with whatever format we have for kde4libs
<apachelogger> not necessarily necessary though eventually useful
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> knetattach needs love
<CIA-52> [kdebase-runtime] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110625193604-ruxklif77diwfbba * debian/ (15 files in 2 dirs) * New upstream release * Refresh: - kubuntu_oxygenify_knetattach_icon.diff - kubuntu_phonon_forget_option.diff
<CIA-52> [kdebase-runtime] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110625193743-bfoycnjrbijl23c3 * debian/ (changelog control) merge
<CIA-52> [kdebase-runtime] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110625195125-d3vvaq2p9eou7a1d * debian/changelog fix entry
<CIA-52> [kdebase-runtime] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110625195534-plsa4ojs9kygk636 * debian/control Build depend on libqtwebkit-dev
<CIA-52> [kdebase-runtime] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110625200136-peohl06equjtijew * debian/control fix markup
<shadeslayer__> aaaaannnnn done : http://paste.ubuntu.com/632601/
<shadeslayer__> s/aaaaannnnn/aaaaannnnndddd
<CIA-52> [kdebase-runtime] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110625201229-9z0g9q6y72ba305k * debian/ (kde-runtime-data.install kde-runtime.install not-installed) update files
<apachelogger> shadeslayer__:     + part/script/data/lilypond.js
<apachelogger>     + part/tests/completion_test.cpp
<apachelogger>     + tests/completion_test.h
<apachelogger> what is with the +?
<shadeslayer__> yeah, have to clean that up a bit
<shadeslayer__> apachelogger: also, i just realized i'm missing authors for those files
<shadeslayer__> can i say i hate copyright files
<apachelogger> bulldog98: not helping with 4.6.90?
<bambee> which packages installs kdeclarative.h ?
<shadeslayer__> !find kdeclarative.h
<ubottu> Package/file kdeclarative.h does not exist in natty
<apachelogger> none
<apachelogger> it is in kdelibs-experimental
<apachelogger> not even sure we package that
<shadeslayer__> indeed
<apachelogger> probably not
<apachelogger> as it is experimental ^^
<shadeslayer__> ^^ :P
<bambee> so kde-workspace depends on kdelibs-experimental...
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> so we probably need to package it
<bambee> build failure "kdeclarative.h : not found"
<shadeslayer__> oh yes
<apachelogger> /home/me/src/git/k/kdelibs/experimental/libkdeclarative/kdeclarative.h
<shadeslayer__> apachelogger: iirc this was on the plasma ML
<shadeslayer__> that workspace depends on kdelibs experimental
<shadeslayer__> bwhahaha
<shadeslayer__> can't open mail.kde.org @_@
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer__> ok so it was decided to statically include required libraries in libplasma
<apachelogger> bambee: poke notmart
<shadeslayer__> or plasma-devel ML
<apachelogger> he should have fixed that like first week of june or so
<bambee> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> the linking against experimental is a policy violation of sorts
<apachelogger> if it is linking against it
<apachelogger> at any rate notmart is the person to talk to 
<apachelogger> #plasma
<bambee> ok
<bambee> thanks
<bambee> arrf... he is offline 
<shadeslayer__> could someone check if kde-baseapps has kwrite?
<shadeslayer__> nvm
<afiestas> shadeslayer__: it doesn't
<afiestas> kwrite is in a different repo iirc
<shadeslayer__> well .. it's in kate
<shadeslayer__> afiestas: i can't connect to projects.kde.org so i have to route traffic via a proxy site
<shadeslayer__> afiestas: oh, bluedevil question, is it possible to bypass the bluedevil wizard and call my own KAssistantDialog ?
 * apachelogger fails to compute that question and decides to go to bed
<shadeslayer__> apachelogger: nini
<afiestas> shadeslayer__: bypass?
<shadeslayer__> afiestas: well ... like instead of using the Bluedevil wizard, i have my own wizard
<shadeslayer__> custom made for my app
<bambee> apachelogger: apparently only plasma/generic/tools/remote-widgets-browser uses kdedeclarative. Until it's fixed on  upstream we could probably disable it... no?
 * ScottK thinks he may have Qt on armel figured out.
<afiestas> shadeslayer__: use libbluedevil then
<shadeslayer__> afiestas: ah ok
<shadeslayer__> could someone review this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/632630/
<apachelogger> bambee: perhaps
<shadeslayer__> kate -> licensing hell
<afiestas> shadeslayer__: report it please
<shadeslayer__> afiestas: report what? 
<afiestas> some time we don't care about these things... 
<afiestas> the licencing mess, some times it is unintended
<shadeslayer__> afiestas: i'm merely saying that there are a mixture of licenses all over kate :P
<afiestas> and I'm merely saying that if you find it a problem or you feel that it could be amistake, report it
<afiestas> since some times we don't care enough about that things
<bulldog98> apachelogger: acctually I’m watching TV atm but tomorrow I’ve got time
<apachelogger> afiestas: it is more of a problem with shadeslayer__ being lazy :P
<shadeslayer__> i'm not lazy anymore
<shadeslayer__> apachelogger: you're being lazy with your talk of sleep :P
<apachelogger> well, I finished 2.5 packages today, and you :P
<apachelogger> also I am not in bed apparently
<shadeslayer__> you got the easy ones without copyright issues :P
<apachelogger> issues?
<apachelogger> as far as I am concerned you could just have extracted the relevant portions from kdesdk/debian/copyright
<shadeslayer__> couldn't find a better word
<shadeslayer__> apachelogger: i did, but it was pretty outdated and didn't have loads of stuff
<apachelogger> excuses over excuses :P
<shadeslayer__> like other used licenses
<shadeslayer__> also, libkipi is done, and i just need to fix the copyright file in that too
<shadeslayer__> ^^ can't take copyright stuff from kdegraphics in this case
<apachelogger> like building a copyright file takes a day
<shadeslayer__> i like to take my time and go over stuff and make sure i don't mess it up
<ScottK> At least exams are the excuse.
<ScottK> are/aren't
 * shadeslayer__ just made a huge jump in his GSoC project
<yofel> now smokeqt is fun from a licensing point of view:http://paste.kde.org/87715
<yofel> erm...
 * shadeslayer__ can't see any more licenses today
<ScottK> Qt uploaded again.
<yofel> I'll talk to dpalacio when I see him, he didn't fill out the copyright file there yet
<yofel> shadeslayer__: the licensing for smokeqt is fun. Well, the missing one rather...
<shadeslayer__> ah 
<yofel> none of the files have any copyright...
 * shadeslayer__ just did a entire PIM sync via dbus \\o/
<yofel> cool ^^
<shadeslayer__> yofel: yeah, all of my contacts are now sync'd with google
<yofel> <3
<shadeslayer__> now to figure out the correct keys to write a config
<shadeslayer__> i still have to write configs by the command line tool
<yofel> meh, what am I supposed to set as license on LP for the smokeqt project if there is no license...
 * yofel chooses I don't know yet
<ScottK> yofel: IIRC you just pick some random, but Free license and it doesn't matter.
<yofel> well, I uploaded smokeqt to ninjas for now so we can continue to work, I'll put a note on the wiki re copyright
<Linkmaster> I'm just going to leave this for you guys to think about: "When a programming language is created that allows programmers to program in simple English, it will be discovered that programmers cannot speak English. -unknown"
<tsimpson> there is a natural english-language programming language "out there", someone using it to program robots...
<Linkmaster> Hm, I deem that I'm incorrect then. Good thing I didn't make the quote up
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-26
<wgrant> apachelogger: Sure, either poke me or ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<apachelogger> wgrant:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/162746 :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: google runs dbus?
<wgrant> apachelogger: Ah, indeed. I will hopefully look at that tonight if I am not too jetlagged.
<apachelogger> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> apachelogger: Renamed, and I've added a redirect.
<apachelogger> uh, now that was fast :D
 * apachelogger hugs wgrant
<apachelogger> kubotu: order beer for wgrant
 * kubotu gives wgrant a nice frosty mug of beer.
 * wgrant -> further flights
<bambee> morning
<CIA-52> [kde-wallpapers] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626085121-4k64juw9s5eadbsa * (11 files in 4 dirs) import from whatever once was kdebase-workspace
<CIA-52> [kde-wallpapers] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626085154-4lgj6eb1vflw3kiq * debian/source/lintian-overrides remove plunder
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<apachelogger> yo bambee
<bambee> yo!
<apachelogger> you should totally become packager ^^
<bambee> until I get a response from upstream, I can continue to work on kde-workspace :(   (or we need to package kdelibs-experimental)
<bambee> apachelogger: me?
<apachelogger> yes, like full time, stop doing stupid coding and such ;)
<bambee> s/I can / I cannot/
<kubotu> bambee: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<bambee> kubotu: shut up!
<apachelogger> actually, talking about coding ... patch the stuff away
<apachelogger> kde-workspace as it is yellow, must not be delayed really
<apachelogger> yofel: why did you not upload akonadi to the archive right away?
<bambee> so we don't package the plasmoid which required kactivies+kdeclarative?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> or perhaps that include is bogus anyway
<apachelogger> who'd know
<bambee> ok
<apachelogger> bambee: you might however want to drop a mail to plasma-devel@kde.org to speed things up a bit
<bambee> apachelogger: ok
<bambee> "stop doing stupid coding and such "   heh... :P
<apachelogger> yofel: we should consider formattting the dep graph differently
<apachelogger> it is sorta unreadable
<bambee> see you 
<yofel> apachelogger: I'm open for suggestions. What I thought about was remove any package that only depends on kde-sc-dev-latest. Problem: not all packages actually depend on that so that would be bogus
<yofel> apachelogger: as for akonadi: I'm no kubuntu-dev?
<yofel> yet
<apachelogger> zomg
<CIA-52> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626104605-bb3e4apvb3ajocwd * (5 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-52> Reintroduce 80qtgraphicssystem to set raster system for testing once more In Qt
<CIA-52> 4.8 raster will be the default rendering system, thus KDE needs to work well
<yofel> raster works fine for a while now here, what did that even break before?
<apachelogger> plasma-netbook
<apachelogger> and kwin
<apachelogger> and the combination of them
<apachelogger> and rekonq
<yofel> ah
<yofel> can anyone reproduce lp 802131 ? WFM in oneiric
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 802131 in Kubuntu PPA "Unable to select text in KMail2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802131
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> rproigram
<apachelogger> that goes beyond typo
<yofel> ^^
<CIA-52> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626105653-1gbcio0wtzjtwqtp * bin/kgetsource add script to branch/pull source and grab src tar from upstream and add changelog entry
<CIA-52> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626110631-gd5p0q4md8sn157t * bin/kgetsource introduce new tar class and link upstream tar to orig.tar.bz2 name
<CIA-52> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626110831-hpiyb78rvbw0m43w * debian/changelog (log message trimmed)
<CIA-52> Introduce kgetsource to help with getting bzr branches, upstream source tar and
<CIA-52> other related stuff. Currently only supports ftpmaster. Usage like: kgetsource
<apachelogger> oh 
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> yofel: what to do with kdepim?
<yofel> leave in experimental and upload 4.6.90 to oneiric
<apachelogger> but why
<yofel> why leave in experimental?
<apachelogger> cause I have not seen evidence that it qualifies for major distribution
<apachelogger> neither have I seen a call for testing
<apachelogger> but that is a given as the entire team fails to community stuff, but that is no news
<yofel> right, partly my fault too I guess, esp. since it took me a while to get the packaging review done
<yofel> but it's true that 4.6.0 isn't something to put into the archive
<yofel> right now it doesn't list my mails in the kubuntu-devel folder for some reason o.O
<yofel> I would see if 4.6.90 fixes anything and then think about where to put it
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> if anything 4.6.90 should go to experimental too
<apachelogger> kdepimwise
<apachelogger> which of course introduces inter-ppa deps and brrrrrr
<yofel> Well, now that I have (hopefully) fixed any packaging bugs in kdepim I can put an announcement out that it would be nice if people could test it (if they know how to backup stuff)
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, here is a good question: should the changelog contain entries from the old package?
<apachelogger> such as kdeedu -> blinken
<yofel> so far nobody seems to have done that, so I would start fresh
<CIA-52> [blinken] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626112603-0wwku2cg6zc8c3i5 * (11 files in 4 dirs) import
<CIA-52> [blinken] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626112935-b6f91f6mlu3jjfxo * debian/control bump kde-sc-latest
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I can’t confirm the KDEPIM stuff on oneiric, but it seems like he/she is using natty
<yofel> right, I have a natty PC I'll test on later
<apachelogger> I am on natty and cant confirm it 
<apachelogger> best just have the dude create a new account and test with a new setup
<CIA-52> [blinken] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626113318-16z963smj3s9mije * debian/control add kdelibs5-dev bdep
<apachelogger> license fail
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> I really dunno what shadeslayer was bitching about dep5
<apachelogger> utterly nice thing
<yofel> It's confusing, but if you're right, if you handle it like a control file it's understandable
<yofel> *bug you're right
<yofel> *but you're right
<yofel> typo day
<apachelogger> kubotu: order beer 
 * kubotu gives apachelogger a nice frosty mug of beer.
<apachelogger> typo day must be celebrated
<apachelogger> yofel: if I repack a tar to get copying in do I suffix the version with +copying or +repack?
<yofel> no idea, did you take copying from the old tar, or..?
<apachelogger> yofel: nah, upstream
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> yofel: you mean debian/copyright?
<yofel> you were talking about COPYING, but I would say repack
<yofel> do you know where to complain about missing copyright in smoke?
<apachelogger> yofel: upstream
<apachelogger> rdale IIRC
<CIA-52> [blinken] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626122032-p7qmdz8guvfnh74e * debian/copyright update copyright
<CIA-52> [blinken] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626122045-ao2rtq5m8bpyivbh * debian/changelog Repack tarball to include copies of GPL2 and GFDL1.2
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I shall be absent for the upcoming week
<yofel> WHAT?
<apachelogger> YES!
<Quintasan> Worry not for I shall help with 4.6.90 packaging today
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> k, if you get everything done today I won't complain :P
<Quintasan> yofel: What's with kdepim-runtime
<yofel> what's the problem?
<Quintasan> Well, it's yellow and nobody is doing it
 * Quintasan claims
<yofel> well, it's... well, you know... kdepim :P
<apachelogger> more importantly we do not know where to put it
<yofel> that too :/
<Quintasan> Why is that?
<yofel> ask rysiek :P
<Quintasan> Oh, that
 * Quintasan does modules instead
<yofel> well, that too, but when I tried it just now it didn't want to list my mails
<yofel> without any kind of error
<yofel> just that the mail list was empty (after letting me wait for a minute)
<Quintasan> I do not think we should bother with it until it somehow works
<Quintasan> We are not *cough*Chakra*cough* to put something like that into archive
<yofel> right, which brings us back to the question where to put kdepim 4.6.90
<Quintasan> experimental?
<Quintasan> staging?
<yofel> then I need to give out a warning to all users of 4.6.0 that we'll be putting 4.6.90 in there which depends on kde 4.7
<Quintasan> Well, isn't it better that shipping it to everyone?
<yofel> and staging isn't supposed to be used for something like this, though it would actually be an option
<yofel> well, true
<Quintasan> I'm not everyone here so you'd want ScottK's and apachelogger's opinion on tht
<Quintasan> that*
<apachelogger> experimental
<apachelogger> along with kdelibs and kdepimlibs copies of 4.6.90
<apachelogger> kdelibs and kdepimlibs are covered by ABI stability policy, so this should not inflict damage outside the pim modules
<yofel> I'll post a news item for 4.6 later with a message to disable experimental if you don't want 4.7
<apachelogger> oh and akonadi needs to go in
<apachelogger> yofel: how so?
<Quintasan> This entirely sucks
<yofel> ah, I forgot about the ABI policy. I guess there shouldn't be too much damage then
<apachelogger> if anything we'd include 4.7 + 4.6.90 surely holds vast improvements over 4.6
<Quintasan> Why on Earth 4.7 depends on something so not isable?
<Quintasan> usable*
<Quintasan> Typo Day
<yofel> well, upstream considers it usable
<Quintasan> They considered 4.0 usable too :)
<yofel> well and we shipped that, didn't we? ^^
<Quintasan> Well, at least 4.0 was marked as TP
<Quintasan> noone forced anybody to use it
<yofel> hm, kdebase devs are lazy. no symobl updates in kde-baseapps...
<apachelogger> this all would be much less a problem with https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/373197
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 373197 in Launchpad itself "Virtual PPA (exposes subsets of packages as separate APT sources)" [Low,Triaged]
<jussi> Quintasan: so how about you tell me some words you want in that factoid, and Ill fix it...
 * yofel subscribes
<Quintasan> jussi: Fair enough
<jussi> Quintasan: we could also teach Princess butterfly how to do it at the same time ;)
<apachelogger> you tought me like 5 times already
<jussi> rofl
<apachelogger> not important enough knowledge
<apachelogger> or too much booze consumed meanwhile
<apachelogger> who'd know
 * jussi smacks apachelogger over the back of the skull :P
<jussi> be good :D
<Quintasan> jussi: Project Neon provides set of daily builds of KDE and releated modules | See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon | More support in #project-neon
<apachelogger> I always get them beatins
<apachelogger> and never know why
<apachelogger> it is wicked
<apachelogger> yofel: promoting all that plunder to main is gotta be fun
<jussi> Quintasan: that should be under !neon?
<jussi> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<Quintasan> jussi: yeah
<yofel> yeah, esp. since I have no idea how the current smoke packages are supposed to survive a MIR
<jussi> !no, neon is <reply> Project Neon provides set of daily builds of KDE and releated modules | See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon | More support in #project-neon
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<yofel> need some redo
<jussi> !neon
<ubottu> Project Neon provides set of daily builds of KDE and releated modules | See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon | More support in #project-neon
<yofel> the techbase page would be nice to have in there
<yofel> sec.
<yofel> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE
<jussi> yofel: generally we try to keep it to one wiki link, unless really necessary
<Quintasan> kdeadmin done
<Quintasan> uploading
<apachelogger> you know
<yofel> well ok, we do have the link on the wiki page
<jussi> is that link on the wiki page?
<jussi> :D
<yofel> ^^
<apachelogger> the ~team/pkg/ubuntu branch naming is sorta stupid
<Quintasan> omfg
<apachelogger> ~team/ubuntu/pkg would be much bettar
<yofel> make Riddell add aliases for that
<apachelogger> well, generally it sucks a bit
<yofel> well, ubuntu/* is taken...
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> bstds
<yofel> make a 'packaging'  Project
<apachelogger> well, that could also work
<apachelogger> kubuntu-packaging
<yofel> we just need a kubuntu:kde-runtime alias and all would be fine
<apachelogger> I asked jr for that
<apachelogger> he did not yet come up with code
<yofel> yeah :/
<apachelogger> of course superior VCS can have alises out of the box :P
<yofel> yeah, though getting Riddell to add alias support is easier than making LP devs implement git support
<yofel> fooey, konq-plugins is in kde-baseapps now
<yofel> well, one source package less at least
<yofel> wgrant: can you please rename the 'kdebase' project into 'kde-baseapps' ? Thanks
<CIA-52> [kruler] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626131931-tegmmq8qc0uhs6wq * (9 files in 4 dirs) import
<apachelogger> yofel: do you know of a script that can link an arbitary tar to one that qualifies as orig tarball?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: or you perhaps?
<yofel> hm, I think uscan does something like that when it gets a new package version from the watch file
<apachelogger> yeah, but that is built in
<Quintasan> apachelogger: No idea, can't you just write a quick and dirty?
<apachelogger> quick and drity haha
<apachelogger> take a look at kgetsource in kubuntu-dev-tools :P
<apachelogger> that thing to 3 classes
 * Quintasan waits for build to finish and pushes kdeadmin to bzr
<Quintasan> apachelogger: no such file in there
<Quintasan> bsides, ruby
<Quintasan> :S
<Quintasan> apachelogger: want a proof that GIT is not actually superior?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: does it include prn?
<Quintasan> nope, it includes 4.6.90 tarballs
<apachelogger> show me prn
<yofel> I believe that would just end up in proving that Dirk isn't superior and have no actual value for git :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: any idea if we still want http://paste.kde.org/88033?
<Quintasan> yofel: ^
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so what is with me prn?
<Quintasan> nothing
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> about that patch
<apachelogger> it is dirt
<apachelogger> dirty package = dirty patch
<apachelogger> and I blame you
<apachelogger>  The person named in the Author field signed this changelog entry.
<apachelogger> Author: Michał Zając <quintasan@kubuntu.org>
 * Quintasan purges it with fire
<Quintasan> Blame me if something bad happens
<yofel> sure
<Quintasan> Pushed.
<yofel> meh, and there I was wondering why the list-missing output in kde-baseapps was empty
<yofel> konq-plugins.install:
<yofel> usr/*
<Quintasan> lol
<CIA-52> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626135710-kqisj8mx230c2i7a * (bin/klinksource debian/changelog) Add klinksource to link arbitary tar.* to a qualified .orig.tar.*
<apachelogger> yofel, Quintasan^
<Quintasan> Cool, but why bother?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: how do you get hold of a .orig?
<Quintasan> copy and rename
<Quintasan> probably worng
<Quintasan> wrong*
<yofel> copy and rename in the same line :P
<Quintasan> GOD DAMN
<apachelogger> that still requires you to change the stuffz manually
<Quintasan> what is the shortcut for ubuntu packages?
<apachelogger> major pointlessness
<yofel> well, I have the new source in a seperate folder, so I would've to edit the script I guess
<apachelogger> the pattern is silly enough to script that crap, just tell it the tar you want an orig for and be done with it
<apachelogger> yofel: why do you have the new source in a seperate folder?
<apachelogger> build-area is all one needs
<apachelogger> omnomnom build-area
<apachelogger> Quintasan: which one?
<apachelogger> upkg?
<apachelogger> usrc?
<Quintasan> whatever
<Quintasan> vm
<Quintasan> nvm
<yofel> apachelogger: I use rsync to get the new tars?
<yofel> so they end up in a new folder
<apachelogger> scp FTW
<apachelogger> also that is where the new kgetsource script comes in
<yofel> well, I did use sftp and 'get *.bz2' for a while, but still
<yofel> I'll consider it at some point
<apachelogger> kgetsource :P
<yofel> maybe for the next package 
<apachelogger> [Build #2593633] i386 build of kde-baseapps 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1~ppa3 in ubuntu oneiric RELEASE (kubuntu-ninjas PPA)
<apachelogger> who be uploading kaput software?
<yofel> me, I messed up konq-plugins
<yofel> I wonder if I should just merge them into konqueror now that they're in the same source
<Quintasan> DO ET
<Quintasan> How do I force sed to write the change back to file?
<tsimpson> add -i
<yofel> nah, rather not, the source dir is seperate and there's no knowing when they'll move that around again, I'll leave the worrying to the debian folks
<Quintasan> tsimpson: grep 4.6.0 *.install | sed s/4.6.0/4.7.0
<Quintasan> I do it like this
<tsimpson> ah, well then you need to script it then
<mfraz74> Will this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/797067 get fixed in the Kubuntu Natty PPAs?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 797067 in kdeutils (Ubuntu Oneiric) "kerfuffle_libarchive_readonly.desktop missing in package ark in natty 11.04" [Undecided,Fix released]
<apachelogger> tsimpson, Quintasan: actually that moots the point of having the files with their so version in the installs
<tsimpson> Quintasan: something like: for f in $(grep -l 4.6.0 *.install); do sed -i s/4.6.0/4.7.0/g $f; done
<Quintasan> What?
<Quintasan> tsimpson: I did it with sed s/4.6.0/4.7.0/g *.install
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> apachelogger: how? we're bumping to .7
<tsimpson> I don't trust sed with multiple files, not sure why now I think about it
<Quintasan> yofel: It's just apachelogger mumbling
<yofel> that's the same for ALL kde libs 
<tsimpson> besides, mine is 1337
<yofel> mfraz74: add a task for the 'kubuntu-ppa' project and I'll look at it later
<apachelogger> yofel: for kdelibs
<apachelogger> not for everything else
<yofel> well, pretty much any lib that's shipped in a kde package was bumped
<apachelogger> ah dang
<apachelogger> forgot copyright
<apachelogger> G
<mfraz74> yofel: how do I do that?
<apachelogger> awoga
<apachelogger> no copying
<apachelogger> good lawd
<yofel> mfraz74: also affects project -> kubuntu-ppa
<Quintasan> kdemultimedia done
<mfraz74> yofel: done
<yofel> thanks
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/88063
<Quintasan> to kmix.install?
<yofel> probably, doesn't look like a speperate mixer widget to me
 * Quintasan rebuilds and uploads
<CIA-52> [kruler] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626142303-hxytsko89n2n598q * debian/changelog repack baby
<CIA-52> [kruler] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626142331-qbg1yufhdg0s9t6y * debian/copyright copyright++
<Quintasan> ONWARDS, TO GLORY!
 * Quintasan builds the easy stuff first
<apachelogger> watch out for missing license copies!!!!!!
<Quintasan> PUSH'd
<Quintasan> [ninjas]% kgetsource                                                              (quintasan@nightwalker:..e/packaging/ninjas)
<Quintasan> NEED MORE ARGS YE BSTD
<Quintasan> [ninjas]% kgetsource --help                                                       (quintasan@nightwalker:..e/packaging/ninjas)
<Quintasan> NEED MORE ARGS YE BSTD
<Quintasan> apachelogger: 
<Quintasan> ^^
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> HOW DO I USE THIS?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: fcking useless
<yofel> kdebase copyright is fun, I didn't know someone named
<yofel> Copyright (c)  YEAR  YOUR NAME
<yofel> existed
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> so much for proper copyright files from debian...
<yofel> Copyright (C) 19yy  <name of author> Isn't quite up to date either
<apachelogger> Quintasan: kgetsource kdepim 4.6.90 unstable
<JontheEchidna> moin
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/88087
<shadeslayer_> plz review : https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kate/ubuntu
<yofel> morning JontheEchidna
<shadeslayer_> then i'll push to kubuntu-packagers
<yofel> you sure notice that nobody cared about the kdebase copyright file for 2 years...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ah, right, you need to define the epoch
<apachelogger> for the tarball download it will be stripped automagically
<CIA-52> [kruler] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626151420-g2cehely0m0tkko9 * debian/control use ksnapshot page on kde.org as homepage
<apachelogger> yofel: well, you really ever only write a copyright file once :P
<yofel> yeah, I'm at least stripping out the parts that are long gone and add konq-plugins
<yofel> and trying to update the rest as possible
<apachelogger> perhaps spdx will improve this at some pont
<yofel> we need something to auto-generate a dep-5 file so one only has to recheck it
<apachelogger> impossible(tm)
<yofel> true :S
<apachelogger> not without having a format for copyright and license info first
<apachelogger> which might or might not be doable for corekde
<yofel> well, the GPL header is somewhat specified
<yofel> the rest...
<apachelogger> it is not just that, it is how the license and copyright is formatted and placed etc.
<yofel> k, kde-baseapps should be Done™
<apachelogger> there is a reason dep5 is so very strict in its definition
<yofel> yeah, that dep-5 is script parsable is nice, that doesn't help in its creation though
<apachelogger> I reckon that is what spdx is meant to resolve
<yofel> shadeslayer_: can you make kate-dbg Break/Replace kdebase-dbg? kwrite was in kdebase
<CIA-52> [ksnapshot] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626152644-g73mmuayd3vmx9zs * (9 files in 4 dirs) * New upstream release * Initial release (moved out of kdegraphics)
<yofel> kdelibs-dbg probably too
<apachelogger> why is there a kate-dbg?!
<yofel> because there's a kate source?
<apachelogger> we haz dbgsym
<yofel> yeah right, make them enable that for PPAs
<apachelogger> -dbg packages for 50 additional packages are nothing good at all
<yofel> until then I'll always add -dbg stuff wherever possible
<apachelogger> yofel: tell them
<yofel> apachelogger: there is a bug, they don't want to do it
<apachelogger> you drain production system user resources by introducing a bazillion dbg packages
<yofel> they made it theoretically possible though
<yofel> ok, I'll add an empty override_dh_stip: target then, better?
<yofel> come on
<apachelogger> they do show up in the package lists
<yofel> we can't debug stuff without debug packages
<apachelogger> means apt-get update takes longer, meaning the local cache will use more space etc etc
<yofel> and we're using PPAs rather excessively
<apachelogger> yofel: there surely is a better option than adding them manually
<yofel> for PPAs no(t yet)
<apachelogger> why not
<apachelogger> how about dbg package injection
<apachelogger> given soyuz allows this at all
<yofel> I'm all for -dbgsyms, but as long as pkg-create-dbgsym is disabled in the PPA builders we can't use them°
<yofel> s/°/!
<apachelogger> pkg-kde-tools could inject the appropraite package into control when the build is in a PPA
<shadeslayer_> yofel: ah yes, i forgot about that
<yofel> hm, that might actually be an ide
<yofel> *idea
<shadeslayer_> yofel: why kdelibs-dbg?
<yofel> iirc that kate kpart was in kdelibs
<shadeslayer_> kate was in kdesdk
 * shadeslayer_ checks
<shadeslayer_> ah, yes
<yofel> libkatepartinterfaces4
<shadeslayer_> anything else>
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/88123
<yofel> control line 8 shows ascii junk, at least on the web 0;115;0c
<shadeslayer_> @_@
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes?
<yofel> Vcs lines are missing
<Quintasan> apachelogger: look at the link
<Quintasan> and pwd
<yofel> are you using pkg-kde-tools?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that explains why my link is kaput ^^
<Quintasan> Fix thos
<Quintasan> this*
<Quintasan> TypoDay--
<yofel> ~karma typoday
<kubotu> karma for typoday: -1
<shadeslayer_> yofel: done
<yofel> typoday--
<CIA-52> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626153511-id3l07r8m1pm1ht4 * bin/kgetsource go into build-area and link the stuffz
<yofel> pushed?
<apachelogger> yuz
<apachelogger> good lawd
<apachelogger> someone write a mail to kde-devel and kde-core-devel about proper licensing
<apachelogger> I am going mad here
<shadeslayer_> ^^
<shadeslayer_> yofel: anything else that you find wrong?
<yofel> shadeslayer_: did you push? LP didn't update yet
<shadeslayer_> oh ... haven't pushed, one sec
<shadeslayer_> done
<yofel> well, you could remove the version from kdebase-dbg, but nvm that. Can't see anything obviously wrong there
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/88135
<Quintasan> SO MUCH FUN
<yofel> apachelogger: want to look at smokeqt? That has no licensing information whatsoever
<apachelogger> hahaha
<shadeslayer_> i find versioned breaks/replaces better
<apachelogger> you epople will have to look at the ksnapshot copyright file
<apachelogger> it is ludicrous
<apachelogger> like every kde developer holds copyright on them 10 files ^^
<yofel> sure, just that the package is gone now -> kde-baseapps-dbg
<yofel> but right, less breakage potential
<shadeslayer_> ok then, will push to kubuntu packagers
<yofel> sure, can you review lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kdebase/ubuntu r173 if you're done?
<shadeslayer_> alright
 * yofel takes a break and looks at #797067
<Quintasan> It's me or kubuntu_05_samba_sharing.diff just got upstream?
<Quintasan> The best day in kdenetwork's history
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: i think so, not entirely syre
<shadeslayer_> *sure
<shadeslayer_> rbelem: ^^
 * Quintasan hates bzr-buildpackage
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: have fun at the skateboarding rampage :D
<Quintasan> kk
<Quintasan> Thanks
<CIA-52> [ksnapshot] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626155020-etrupqcvxwrn1maa * debian/copyright add copyright ole!
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: Any idea how to hook up bzr-buildpackage with pbuilder?
<shadeslayer_> nope
<shadeslayer_> oh oh
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: --builder pdebuild ?
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: found it here : https://wiki.edubuntu.org/DesktopTeam/Bzr
 * Quintasan uses pbuilder-dist
<shadeslayer_> pbuilder-dist then ?
<yofel> wasn't that a backport of the 4.7 samba sharing stuff in the first place?
<CIA-52> [ksnapshot] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626155434-xaoownvl6hb08ogd * debian/changelog repack++
<shadeslayer_> wtf :   Uploading kate_4.6.90-0ubuntu1~ppa1_source.changes: 2k/3k550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ['General error', 'General error', 'General error'] : Permission denied.
<shadeslayer_> Note: This error might indicate a problem with your passive_ftp setting.
<shadeslayer_>       Please consult dput.cf(5) for details on this configuration option
<Quintasan> Ignore it
<Quintasan> LP haz some screws loose today
<yofel> lp 798957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957
<shadeslayer_> oh so it was alread uploaded?
<shadeslayer_> ah there we go
<shadeslayer_> just got them mails
<shadeslayer_> yofel: question, shouldn't the branch be renamed as well?
<shadeslayer_> ( for kdebase )
<yofel> it should, but I need wgrant to rename the project
<shadeslayer_> ah ok
<Quintasan> I think we dropped our biggest patch file
<yofel> I changed the vcs lines already, just the LP side of things needs to be done
<apachelogger> Quintasan: we dropped shadeslayer_?
<shadeslayer_> what 
<Quintasan> PATCH
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> cat shadeslayer_
<shadeslayer_> imma patch? 0.o
<Quintasan> :/
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer_> kshadeslayer.patch :P
<Quintasan> debian/patches/shadeslayer_not_bloggin.patch
<Quintasan> :
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: i did blogz
<Quintasan> cat "blog moar" > /dev/brain
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: yeah, i have another one coming up, but its about GSoC Work
<CIA-52> [ksnapshot] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626155948-14tzvg4z24rp0xdg * debian/control add xfixes and kipi, fortunately enough kipi is not packaged yet
<Quintasan> dohohohoh
<yofel> Quintasan: you frogot that dev/brain -> /dev/null
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer_> . . .
<Quintasan> U mad?
<shadeslayer_> /dev/brain is actually /dev/random
<apachelogger> Quintasan: y u no blog?
<shadeslayer_> ^^
<yofel> well, I need to write up a summary for neon again soon
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: libkipi!!!!!
<yofel> might as well think of some random blog topics
<shadeslayer_> yofel: another question, weren't we aiming for modularity? why was konq-plugins merged into one package
<Quintasan> apachelogger: No working EGL yet?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: yes, i'm working on it right now
<yofel> shadeslayer_: how should I know?
<apachelogger> FASTARRRRRR
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> MOAR
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no, didn't look at it anymore
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: nearly done
<apachelogger> kaput beyond repairz
<Quintasan> apachelogger: then no blogs
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: want to do the copyright file? :P
<yofel> at least kde-baseapps has copyright info
<yofel> unlike smoke -.-
<shadeslayer_> yofel: wait, so, all these plugins were seprate earlier?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: you could tell me if the kispey has appropriate copying files
<apachelogger> or else I could fix that
<apachelogger> since I have all them stuffz open
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> we could like write a gui for dep5
<apachelogger> it would be ultimately useless
<yofel> shadeslayer_: huh? they were in konqueror-plugin-* until 4.6.1 when debian put them into konq-plugins and now the source was put into kde-baseapps
<shadeslayer_> oh ok ^^
<yofel> so not much binary diff from 4.6 to 4.7
<yofel> just different source package
<yofel> but yeah, it was seperate before
<apachelogger> it was only sep because it was extraaaar gear
<yofel> oh right
<shadeslayer_> new moin moin sux
<yofel> now what did I want to wrok on again...
<shadeslayer_> ^^ typo day
<yofel> ah knosloe
<yofel> mm works ok for me recently
<yofel> after I finally managed to log in
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: new?
<apachelogger> hahahahahahah
<apachelogger> hahahahhahaahahahhaahhahahahaahahahaahahaha
<apachelogger> hahahahahaahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahah
<yofel>  /mute apachelogger
 * apachelogger needs to go for a smoke now
<shadeslayer_> ok kipi is mostly GPL \o/
<yofel> lucky you
<apachelogger> I once had GPL
<apachelogger> then I switched to BSD
<apachelogger> now I haz no code no moar
<shadeslayer_> oooh
<shadeslayer_> not alot of copyright authors too
<shadeslayer_> only 64 including dupes
<apachelogger> KIPSEY!!!!
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: wth is that?
<apachelogger> yofel: shadeslayer_ is holding up the entire machinery
<shadeslayer_> . . .
<yofel> there's plenty of other things todo :P
<apachelogger> no there isnt
<apachelogger> oh
<yofel> which reminds me I need to do smokekde
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> I should be preparing for them exams
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: gimmeh 30 minutes
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> and for them train rides
<apachelogger> oh gosh
<yofel> and I wonder if I should send a mail to -packagers re copying -.-
 * yofel wonders what he should do with the bug that's crawling across his screen........
<apachelogger> yofel: copying?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> copy the bug
<apachelogger> G
<yofel> lol
<yofel> copyright stuff I mean
<apachelogger> today is not typo day, today is day of insanity
<shadeslayer_> hey packagers, i have a bug for you
<apachelogger> yofel: copyright stuff?
<apachelogger> what ye mean?
<yofel> apachelogger: the missing of it?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: actually that would get yofel flamed for being funny
<apachelogger> yofel: of where?
<yofel> make that absence
<yofel> lol
<apachelogger> no distro but youbuntoo gives a rats booty
<apachelogger> (I think)
<apachelogger> (I am pretty sure)
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/88153
<apachelogger> (actually I know for all the ones that upstream cares about)
<yofel> apachelogger: well, try to do the copyright file for smokeqt, using None as copyright
<shadeslayer_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 5 2011-04-26 06:26 /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL -> GPL-3
<shadeslayer_> O_O
<yofel> or can we actually say the package has no copyright
 * yofel doubts that somehow...
 * apachelogger thinks that copyright is not important as long as license is free
<Quintasan> what do I do with that one?
<apachelogger> just like there is no obligation that the copyright holder must be a real person
<apachelogger> Quintasan: copying
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/88153
<shadeslayer_> so if licensecheck says the license is GPL, do i assume GPL 3?
<yofel> Quintasan: that should be batchpatch -v 4:4.6.90
<shadeslayer_> since it's not specified which version of the GPL its refering too
<yofel> maybe the file is so ancient that it means ^
<yofel> *1
<Quintasan> YEAH
<Quintasan>   #MISSING: 4:4.6.90# _ZNK6Kopete12OnlineStatus12protocolIconEv@Base 4:4.3.4
<Quintasan> bump on libkopete?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: you should look at the source file
<shadeslayer_> aha
<apachelogger> Quintasan: red alert, red alert!
<shadeslayer_> its GPL 2+
<yofel> Quintasan: if the symbol is public I think yet
<yofel> *yes
<shadeslayer_> licensecheck is busted then
<Quintasan> apachelogger: huh?
<Quintasan> how do I know if it's public yofel?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: is there a libkopete?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: more importantly do we package libkopete?
<yofel> get the function name from c++filt and check the source
<yofel> first check if the file is even installed
<apachelogger> even more importantly do we package the headers for that libkopete?
<Quintasan> libkopete4
<yofel> listen to apachelogger
<Quintasan> libkopete-dev.install
<Quintasan> looks like we do both
 * Quintasan bumps
<yofel> do we install the header files that provide that function?
<apachelogger> ahahah
<apachelogger> Quintasan: shoot the upstream
<apachelogger> Quintasan: right now
<apachelogger> quickly!
<yofel> huh?
 * Quintasan shoots #kde-devel
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> #kopete
 * Quintasan goes unicorn stampede in #kopete
<apachelogger> yofel: regardless of whether we install it, they need to bump their so before release
<yofel> ah, right
<Quintasan> Should I go and complain about that?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: more like, should I go there and make hell there
<NCommander> ScottK: I looked at your patch for QT4, its san
<NCommander> ^e
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes
<apachelogger> I demand war!
<apachelogger> once more unto the breach, dear friends, once more
<Quintasan> What do I want them exactly to do?
<Quintasan> to bump it and poke Dirk to include it in tarball?
<shadeslayer_> btw would this package name be alright? : kipi-libs-data
<shadeslayer_> or do i make it kipilibs-data / libkipi-data
<apachelogger> leaving for train
<apachelogger> see y'all tomorrow or so
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: bye :)
<DarthFrog> Will KDE 4.7 RC be packaged for Natty?
<yofel> shadeslayer_: libkipi-data would be my choice, as long as the package is libkipi
<shadeslayer_> hmm .. ok
<shadeslayer_> ok kipi is done
<shadeslayer_> yofel: do we create new projects for every package?
<yofel> yes
<shadeslayer_> ok then, need to have a libkipi project then
<shadeslayer_> plz review :
<shadeslayer_> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/libkipi/ubuntu
<shadeslayer_> yofel: kdebase looks good
<shadeslayer_> or rather kde-baseapps
<yofel> :)
<yofel> hey bambee
<bambee> yofel: hey
<bambee> I will ask on #plasma/plasma ML (don't worry), but in my humble opinion we should package kdelibs-experimental
<bambee> see yourself http://paste.ubuntu.com/633147/
<bambee> and conclude
<bambee> (libs/kworspace, kwin, plasma/desktop/shell ....)
<yofel> no, plasma in kdelibs was fixed to not depend on experimental, same should apply to kde-workspace
<bambee> really? I did not know that
<yofel> that list is just great...
<yofel> ah, you're not on packagers...
<yofel> and Harald is gone -.-
<bambee> no...
<bambee> I should?
<yofel> well, the pre-release discussion is done there, although you probably should do some more packaging since we need someone to vouch for you (e.g. Harald)
<bambee> yofel: I already had a discussion with Riddell about that, he does not want to subscribe a non member user :)
<yofel> I know, I remember it
<yofel> shadeslayer_: do you know how one should name experimental packages? libkactivities5-experimental ?
<shadeslayer_> we shouldn't ship experimental packaages
<shadeslayer_> -a
<yofel> sure, but look at bambee's paste
<bambee> yofel: I can disable  plasma/generic/tools/remote-widgets-browser
<bambee> but the rest...
<shadeslayer_> yofel: it was decided on the plasma ml that they will insert headers in the plasma sources
<shadeslayer_> and thus statically link against the
<shadeslayer_> *them
<yofel> when?
<bambee> I propose to disable it because we cannot drop kdeclarative from it (see plasma/generic/tools/remote-widgets-browser/main.cpp)
 * yofel clones kde-workspace git
<shadeslayer_> it was on the plasma ml, and i can get you the thread name, but can't get the actual email link
<shadeslayer_> cuz i can't access most of the kde websites
<yofel> wow, kde-workspace git is huge, and it doesn't even have the wallpapers...
<shadeslayer_> yeah
<shadeslayer_> btw any issues with libkipi?
<yofel> ah, didn't look yet, sry
<shadeslayer_> the thread name is : [4.7 Beta1 blocker] plasma depending on kdelibs/experimental
<yofel> I remember *that* thread
<bambee> yofel: you should get it from ftpmaster.. :)
<yofel> and kdelibs/plasma was fixed
<bambee> (I mean, ftpmaster.k.o)
<shadeslayer_> here's the thread : http://paste.kde.org/88231
<yofel> bambee: I wanted 4.6.90+
<bambee> ok
<yofel> bambee: sure it's failing?
<bambee> yofel: what?
<yofel> there is kde-workspace/libs/kworkspace/kactivityinfo.h
<yofel> so it shouldn't need kdelibs/experimental
<yofel> or do they just include the headers and try link statically against kdelibs?
<bambee> why there are exactly the same headers in kdelibs-experimental ? o_O
<yofel> bambee: so it doesn't depend on kdelibs-experimental 
<yofel> which isn't allowed as we just discussed
<bambee> ahhh...
<yofel> hm, no, the .cpp files are there too, so there should be no reason for it to fail
<shadeslayer_> bambee: try again with new tarball from git
<bambee> shadeslayer_: ok
<yofel> nah, there doesn't seem to be a change from 4.6.90 three
<yofel> *there
<shadeslayer_> oh .. then why does it fail 0.o
<yofel> bambee: what's the actual failure
<yofel> ?
<bambee> I will try again
<bambee> wait
<wgrant> yofel: What needs renaming?
<yofel> kdebase -> kde-baseapps
<yofel> shadeslayer_: libkipi looks fine
<shadeslayer_> \o/
<wgrant> yofel: Done.
 * shadeslayer_ does the upload dance
<shadeslayer_> wgrant: oh while you're at it, can you move a branch ?
 * yofel hugs wgrant
<wgrant> shadeslayer_: Possibly.
<wgrant> Which, and where?
<shadeslayer_> one sec
<shadeslayer_> https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/kdegraphics/libkipi now has a project : https://launchpad.net/libkipi
<shadeslayer_> https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/kde-baseapps/kate now has a project https://launchpad.net/kate
<yofel> while at it:
<yofel> lp:~neon/kde-baseapps/kde-baseapps should be lp:~neon/kde-baseapps/master and linked to lp:kde-baseapps
<yofel> kill the existing trunk branch
<shadeslayer_> yofel: can i upload ksnapshot?
<yofel> ask apachelogger, in his absence I would say yes
<shadeslayer_> well he isn't here so ..
<wgrant> shadeslayer_, yofel: I can't move those, but you could through the API.
<yofel> I'll read the docs later then
<shadeslayer_> alright, thanks!
<wgrant> from launchpadlib.launchpad import Launchpad; lp = Launchpad.login_with('blah whatever', 'production'); lp.load('/~neon/kdegraphics/libkipi').setTarget(project=lp.projects['libkipi'])
 * shadeslayer_ tries
<shadeslayer_> wgrant: well i used lp-shell and it gives me a 404 when i run lp.load('/~neon/kdegraphics/libkipi').setTarget(project=lp.projects['libkipi'])
<shadeslayer_> here's the entire paste : http://paste.kde.org/88243
<shadeslayer_> more weirdness ... staging gives me a KeyError 0.o
<wgrant> shadeslayer_: Ah, launchpadlib bug. It tried to reload the entry with the old URL.
<wgrant> So the move succeeded.
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/libkipi/libkipi
<shadeslayer_> alright
<bambee> piou... I have cleaned my processor fan... I won 25°C  o_O
<shadeslayer_> fixed kate too
<shadeslayer_> wgrant: can you link those branches to lp:kate and lp:libkipi?
<wgrant> shadeslayer_: Both done.
<shadeslayer_> thanks :)
<yofel> wgrant: and lp:~neon/kde-baseapps/master to lp:kde-baseapps
<bambee> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/633168/
<yofel> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lkactivities is not linking statically...
<bambee> have a look at plasma/desktop/shell/CMakeLists.txt (it's explicitly linked against kactivities)
<bambee> shadeslayer_: found, http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=130596894032402&w=2
<yofel> right, which sounds wrong... try to remove kactivities in that line
<shadeslayer_> ok wth .... i can open that url 0.o
<shadeslayer_> but i can't open kde.org
<shadeslayer_> uh
<shadeslayer_> gwenview : image viewer
<shadeslayer_> thats it? 0.o
<bambee> so the solution would be to link plasma-desktop against kactivities statically ?
<shadeslayer_> bambee: yes
<shadeslayer_> more of a workaround till kdelibs is fixed really
<bambee> I agree
<bambee> yofel: ping me when you've done for libkactivities 
<shadeslayer_> can't access launchpad now 
<shadeslayer_> wtf
 * shadeslayer_ kills his ISP provider with fire
<shadeslayer_> bbiab
<yofel> well, if we can fix kde-workspace I would rather leave kdelibs as it is
<shadeslayer_> any ideas what a debian/installgen file does?
<shadeslayer_> there's nothing about it on the new maintainers guid
<shadeslayer_> s/guid/guide/
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ meant: "there's nothing about it on the new maintainers guide"
<yofel> nope, was wondering that too...
<yofel> could be an ancient predecessor of the .install files
<shadeslayer_> well what is it doing in kdegraphics/debian/installgen then :P
<shadeslayer_> yofel: oh also, are you using the "Kubuntu Packages" text while building packages?
<shadeslayer_> in the rules file
<yofel> don't think so....
<shadeslayer_> should/shouldn't we?
<yofel> I only see the kdelibs cmake file looking for that, but haven't check too many packages
<bambee> yofel: fixed
<shadeslayer_> hmm
<yofel> bambee: good
<bambee> workspace-wallpapers has been moved outside kde-workspace ? (no wallpapers are installed )
<yofel> right, that's kde-wallpapers now
<bambee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/633179/ :D
<bambee> yofel: ah ok
<bambee> it does make sense then...
<shadeslayer_> i think this is the longest copyright i've seen in KDE : Copyright: © 1991-2009, Thomas G. Lane.
<shadeslayer_> oh fooey
<apachelogger> geee
<apachelogger> what is the deal with them stupid mountains and their even more stupid tunnels
<apachelogger> eek
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: you spammed me!
<shadeslayer_> did i?
<apachelogger> failed ksnapshot
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: the FTBFS?
<shadeslayer_> ah blame launchpad for delayed publishing of packages
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_, yofel: installgen is used to generate .install files based on the ruleset in installgen
<apachelogger> lord modax wrote it some time ago IIRC
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: do we still require it?
<apachelogger> dh_installgen is the bin that does the work
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: why yes
<apachelogger> except
<apachelogger> due to the split you mostly can install everything and your mom 
<apachelogger> as one source == one binary, thus rendering installgen useless for those usecases
<apachelogger> for multi-binary sources it is still useful
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: is this file documented somewhere?
<apachelogger> except no one of you knows how to use it :P
<shadeslayer_> couldn't find it
<apachelogger> puny humans
<shadeslayer_> hahaha 
<apachelogger> must be the reason yofel is no kubuntu-dev
<apachelogger> then again at UDS some comments from Quintasan_ made me wonder why he is :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: I think dh_installgen is in pkg-kde-tools
<apachelogger> there should be documentation one way or another
<apachelogger> though with modax I would say, he implemented a documentation paradigm like mine, meaning commit message documentation :P
<shadeslayer_> well there's no man entry for dh_installgen
<apachelogger> ... what I said ...
<shadeslayer_> ^_^
<yofel> yeah right, apt-file can't even find dh_installgen
<yofel> which century is that from? ^^
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: my terminal is all sorts of fluffy :P http://i.imgur.com/GsIyY.png
<yofel> http://old.nabble.com/Learn-packaging-td29507365.html indicates they're not used anymore
<yofel> apachelogger is outdated :P
<shadeslayer_> hahaha
<apachelogger> I said they are useful, I did not say that they are used
<ScottK> NCommander: And as an added bonus it seems to be working.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<yofel> apachelogger: <apachelogger> for multi-binary sources it is still useful
<yofel> hm
<yofel> nvm
<apachelogger> ...
<yofel> at least we know we can ignore them
<apachelogger> the format is rather tedious and IMHO prone to error though
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGPYSE4nXUM
<apachelogger> what would make more sense is associate packages with folders then decide where to put stuff based on what target cmake got the files from
<yofel> . . .
<apachelogger> I might just implement that
<shadeslayer_> ok wth everything just got installed into /usr/local :/
<apachelogger> you haz broken the packaging
<apachelogger> congrats
<shadeslayer_> i have a idea what i did wrong
 * shadeslayer_ tries to fix
<sheytan_> apachelogger did you see this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc ?
<shadeslayer_> nope, not working, still wants to install to /usr/local
<shadeslayer_> sheytan_: thats quite old ^_^
<yofel> what happened to lightdm-kde btw.? (though the rc has priority right now)
<sheytan_> shadeslayer_: but still cool :D
<shadeslayer_> yeah :)
 * yofel uploads konsole
<yofel> that dput error is getting annoying...
<shadeslayer_> yeah
<shadeslayer_> btw any ideas why gwenview is installing stuff into /usr/local? ( rules : http://paste.ubuntu.com/633212/ , build log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/633213/ )
<yofel> shadeslayer_: and where is the problem there?
<yofel> you DO realize that svgpart is in another package?
 * shadeslayer_ stares at changelog
 * yofel thinks shadeslayer_ is too tired to package
<yofel> shadeslayer_: you should rather stare at svgpart-4.6.90.tar.bz2
<shadeslayer_> heh
<yofel> and then wonder why your gwenview install file wants to isntall svgpart
<yofel> *install
<shadeslayer_> i actually didn't check the build log thouroughly and thought it wanted to install stuff into /usr/local like last time
<yofel> . . .
<shadeslayer_> yeah, i'm going to take a bit of a break after gwenview
<shadeslayer_> i guess gwenview will also require svgpart as a depends now
<yofel> doesn't in neon
<yofel> could be a runtime dependency though. Or plugin
<yofel> Plugin I guess
<shadeslayer_> runtime dep imo
<yofel> well, try to run it without it and you'll know ^^
<shadeslayer_> heh :P
<shadeslayer_>  or i could just remove the svgpart neon package from my install and run gwenview
<shadeslayer_> ah well, it runs
<shadeslayer_> yofel: i'll put it in Suggests then
<yofel> k
<shadeslayer_> yofel: question, why does konsole-dbg only suggest konsole? why not depend on konsole?
<shadeslayer_> because i usually put suggests and i got dbg-package-missing-depends from lintian
<yofel> ah, I just kept that from kdebase, since it's a single binary package now Depends would be right
<yofel> fixing
<shadeslayer_> plz2review : https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/gwenview/ubuntu
 * shadeslayer_ goes on a break
<apachelogger> sheytan_: it is on me facebook
 * apachelogger arrived in graz once more
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer_: you should voice opinion on branch moving thread on ml
<apachelogger> if we move we better do it now before creating the other 30 projects
<ScottK> apachelogger: You saw I updated my opinion?
<ScottK> I think I'm now up to "Fine, as long as I don't have to do it."
<yofel> true... I don't care much about the links, but the projects are annoying
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah
<yofel> It does put our neon imports into the right place though
<shadeslayer_> ^^ 
<shadeslayer_> was about to say that
<apachelogger> I do not care so much about the work you have to do :P
<shadeslayer_> i'm actually quite fine with setting up a project
<shadeslayer_> ( for each of the branches we create )
<shadeslayer_> it's like 5 minutes of work ...
<apachelogger> kde core has some 200 indivdual apps/libs
<apachelogger> that is 200*5
<apachelogger> nono I say
<apachelogger> besides, it goes beyond the scope of core KDE
<apachelogger> like any thing we track in bzr needs a project
<apachelogger> extragear, playground you name it
<shadeslayer_> but not all of those 200 apps/libs have their own git repos do they?
<apachelogger> they will once the great migration plan is worked out
<apachelogger> the long-term target is to have individual repos
<shadeslayer_> even moar splitting? O_O
<apachelogger> so we do 100 now and 100 more when 5.0 comes around
<sheytan_> apachelogger what do you mean not you on facebook?
<apachelogger> the narwhals are on the friendface
<apachelogger> I postered them like ages ago
<sheytan_> ah
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: sure, its a bit more work .... but it will only benefit us in keeping things clean and organized more appropriately
<yofel> well, in absence of strong arguments for all those project I'm fine with a kubuntu-packaging project
<yofel> YOU do the moving though this time
<yofel> scripting it would be a good idea...
<yofel> it means we need to fix all Vcs links again though too
<apachelogger> pyth0rn scripting
<apachelogger> weehe
<apachelogger> yofel: well, we are packaging right now, so... ;)
<yofel> true
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: how does it make things more clean or organized?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: everything is associated with their project pages?
<shadeslayer_> *because everything ...
<apachelogger> and the project page is bigtime mumbo jumbo because it is really just a pointless replica of the one on projects.kde.org
<yofel> as I said, It makes some sense for us neon maintainers, for the others it's probably pointless
<shadeslayer_> yep ^^
<apachelogger> kubotu: roll a dice
<shadeslayer_> ofcourse i'm biased
<shadeslayer_> so don't heed my advice ^_^
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: okular package is bogus, it misses a copy of FDL for the documentation
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: you broke the ksnapshot table row
<shadeslayer_> table what
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: kate has no license copy whatsoever
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: you mean there's no license in debian/copyright?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> there i no complete copy of the license
<apachelogger> in the source
<shadeslayer_> upstream issue then, want me send them a email?
<apachelogger> you have upstream commit access, no?
<shadeslayer_> yep
<apachelogger> fix it, repack the tarball with copies
<apachelogger> upload new version
<shadeslayer_> hmm ok
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: oh wait, i can't commit
<shadeslayer_> commit server is down for me
<apachelogger> yofel: FWIW konsole also misses FDL copy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: whut?
<apachelogger> ping git.kde.org
<shadeslayer_> From so-2-0-0.0.ejr01.fra002.flagtel.com (85.95.25.174) icmp_seq=2 Time to live exceeded
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: most of the kde sites are down for me because a router at hetzner is down
<apachelogger> wrong ip
<yofel> oh true, I forgot about the docs :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: use a proper DNS
<apachelogger> opendns for example
<apachelogger> google dns also should be up-to-date
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: i use google's dns 
<shadeslayer_> +server
<apachelogger> so it is no up-to-date :P
<apachelogger> use opendns
<shadeslayer_> heh
<shadeslayer_> alright
<yofel> apachelogger: how do I fix that?
<apachelogger> or edit yoru hosts file
<apachelogger> 195.135.221.71 is the correct ip for git.kde.org
<apachelogger> yofel: do you haz commit access?
<yofel> yep
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: gwenview also suffers from missing FDL
<apachelogger> yofel: cp /usr/share/common-licenses/GFDL-1.2 COPYING.DOC
<apachelogger> mind that you need to fix it in KDE/4.7 and then forward cherry pick to master
<yofel> k, lemme check how you did it for ksnapshot
<yofel> right, now I first need to read the docs again how one does that...
<apachelogger> just open the docbook :P
<apachelogger> <bookinfo>
<apachelogger> <authorgroup>
<apachelogger> <author>
<apachelogger> ....
<yofel> wth is GLGPL2 o.O
<apachelogger> contains the authors 
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: i'm on a break right now, will fix laterz
<apachelogger> yofel: in celebration of typoday
<yofel> ah lol
<shadeslayer_> hahaha
<apachelogger> also mind that the authorgroup markup can contain other stuff than the actual authors
<apachelogger> like reviewers for example
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: oh for gwenview it is not actually a problem
<apachelogger> the FDL notice is commented out there
<apachelogger> agateau: your docs have no license my friend :P
<shadeslayer_> bbiab
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: the ip is fine
<shadeslayer_> shadeslayer@yofel-thinkpad ~/packaging/ksnapshot-4.6.90 » ping git.kde.org
<shadeslayer_> PING git.kde.org (195.135.221.71) 56(84) bytes of data.
<shadeslayer_> 64
<shadeslayer_> the router at the dc is borked
<apachelogger> tracepath to the rescue
<shadeslayer_> can't access quassel core, kde.org, projects.kde.org, edu.kde.org and other stuff
<yofel> fun
<apachelogger> all kaput
<shadeslayer_> yeah, its been like that for 3 days
<apachelogger> you should like call someone somewhere
<yofel> make a tunnel through my server (note: I have no idea how to do that)
<shadeslayer_> ^^ iirc you use ssh -D 5000
<shadeslayer_> but idk what to do next :P
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/88405
<apachelogger> the google does
<apachelogger> it is made out of knowledge
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: do i need any special perms for this?
<apachelogger> the google knows
<apachelogger> it is made out of knowledge
<shadeslayer_> nope, still out ...
<shadeslayer_> obviously i'm doing it wrong :P
<apachelogger> it happens
<apachelogger> awoga
<apachelogger> germinate be using the  old core-dev branch in the natty
<apachelogger> silly beast
 * yofel looks for that git thread in kde-core-devel
<yofel> before I do something totally silly...
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: would yofel  need to open up a port on his router as well?
<yofel> apachelogger: ok, where do I fix that first? master or KDE/4.7
<yofel> I have a few ports open, lemme look what range
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: the google will know
<apachelogger> it is made out of knowledge
<apachelogger> yofel: branch then cherry-pick to master
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/553484
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 553484 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Reconsider ooo draw on CD" [Low,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> plz tell me opinions
<yofel> shadeslayer_: 23301-23400 is forwareded, something in the middle of that should work
<shadeslayer_> ok
<yofel> typoday--
<apachelogger> typoday++
<yofel> k, I think I've gotten where in that docbook the licensing info is. It doesn't state the license though
<shadeslayer_> Firefox is configured to use a proxy server that is refusing connections.
<yofel> ah wait, FDL
<yofel> now...
<apachelogger> spam spam spam spam
<apachelogger> spam 
<apachelogger> egg with bacon and spam 
<yofel> fried spam
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: if nothing else deps on ooo draw ( except impress ) kick it off
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: well, that cuts impress in half
<apachelogger> I am not even sure it would be possible
<shadeslayer_> huh
<shadeslayer_> debug2: channel 12: pre_dynamic: have 0
<apachelogger> i.e. it is a highly integrated part
<shadeslayer_> dunno what that means
<apachelogger> all the box drawing mumbo jumbo is done by draw I reckon
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: kick both off the CD?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> you propose we do not ship a presentation app by default?
<apachelogger> what have you been smokin' :O
<yofel> hard to make my mind up here, I used draw like... twice?
<shadeslayer_> Google Docs++
<shadeslayer_> move everything to the cloud :P
<yofel> never used that yet ^^
<shadeslayer_> ^^ never used OOo
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer_> oh btw Kubuntu on the cloud would be fun
<apachelogger> define
<yofel> k, switched to branch KDE/4.7
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: multiple kubuntu instances running on a Amazon EC2 machine
<shadeslayer_> s/a/multiple/
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ meant: "multiplepachelogger: multiple kubuntu instances running on a Amazon EC2 machine"
<shadeslayer_> LOL ^^
<apachelogger> you my dear friend do not know how to use sed
<apachelogger> also 
<apachelogger> define
<apachelogger> TBL's original WWW proposal was less vague than what you are talking about
<yofel> I'll use your commit message
<apachelogger> with the typo plz
<yofel> I don't add any LGPL :P
<apachelogger> that was no typo :P
<yofel> oh wait, konsole HAS stuff under the LGPL...
<yofel> heck, even MIT -.-
<shadeslayer_> huh interesting, i can use : curl --socks5 localhost:23340 google.com 
<apachelogger> yofel: MIT is a copy by itself :P
<yofel> yeah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: that is one way to operate the googlez
<shadeslayer_> alright, i can curl sites
<shadeslayer_> but firefox doesn't want to open them :P
<apachelogger> firefail
<yofel> gaah, your stupid typos are confusing me -.-
<apachelogger> "A: My shoutcase is not working; B: Hit your capslock key"
<apachelogger> it is one of me favorite quotes from randa
<yofel> haha
<shadeslayer_> \o/
<shadeslayer_> i haz kde.org
<yofel> write a wiki page on how you did it
<yofel> or get me your shell log :P
<apachelogger> blogz it
<apachelogger> also
<yofel> oh yeah, preferred method
<apachelogger> it is rather boring news
<apachelogger> I haz kde.org for years
<yofel> lol
<yofel> GLGPL2 makes you dizzy just trying to understand it...
<apachelogger> gnu
<apachelogger> lesser
<apachelogger> general
<apachelogger> public
<apachelogger> license
<apachelogger> two
<apachelogger> [x] bug fixed
<yofel> sure, it's still abbreviated by LGPL :P
<apachelogger> not my fault that people cannot read :P
<apachelogger> GPL2
<apachelogger> gnu
<apachelogger> general
<apachelogger> public
<apachelogger> license
<apachelogger> two
<apachelogger> [x] qed
<yofel> I know, blame whoever did it...
<apachelogger> I shall blame shadeslayer_
<yofel> LOL
<apachelogger> [x] blame distribution successful
<yofel> ah well, people will at least know who got me to add the files...
<apachelogger> righto
<apachelogger> general question of interest: whatever happened to JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> summer job
<yofel> iirc he has a job now, and WAS there today for a minute
<yofel> oh hey
<JontheEchidna> o/
<apachelogger> you are a poor soul JontheEchidna
<yofel> apachelogger: ok, now I have: http://paste.kde.org/88441
<yofel> in KDE/4.7 - push?
<JontheEchidna> working on a 1.1.85 release for muon. Waiting on tarballs to propogate to the various KDE mirrors
<apachelogger> yofel: yus
<apachelogger> and master
<apachelogger> dont forget the maters
<yofel> adds COPYING.DOC and COPYING.LIB
<apachelogger> or else
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: heh typo
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: talking about the muonz, do we put the manager on the CD?
<apachelogger> also the updater has scary UI
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: perhasp it was, perhusp it was not
<shadeslayer_> heh :)
<JontheEchidna> Since MSC doesn't do non-app packages, I think we should get muon on the CD. (It is currently on the CD in a provisional manner)
<JontheEchidna> I'm also planning on a separate UI for the updater in 1.3. I have some notes in the todo in the source
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: couldn't you add search based no-app capability to the MSC?
<yofel> yay, first kde git commit ^^ http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=konsole.git&a=commit&h=f04e45f421c476d614550cc78401b3f34686102a
<shadeslayer_> yofel++
<yofel> now... how do you cherry pick again...
<shadeslayer_> yofel: git cherry-pick <sha1>
<shadeslayer_> ok bbiab
<yofel> so, git checkout master -> git cherry-pick... ?
<apachelogger> yus
<yofel> k
<apachelogger> as a matter of fact the short sha should be sufficient to cp
<yofel> right
<apachelogger> (and you should have the short sha in your terminal somewhere from the commits)
<yofel> well, you can use any part of the sha as long as it's not bogus
<shadeslayer> \o/
<yofel> hey
<shadeslayer> quassel core tunneled over SOCKS xD
<yofel> http://commits.kde.org/konsole/c8903d90f6835e5bb9d17cec91ed051579f860a7
<yofel> that wasn't as complicated as I feared...
<apachelogger> yofel: are you in #kde-devel?
<yofel> jus
<apachelogger> tsdgeos will probably poke you about your funny spelling of LGPL then :P
<shadeslayer> haha :P
<yofel> sure, I'll blame you
<yofel> that guy sure is persistent about negative kcalc behaviour...
<yofel> k, now to fix konsole package...
<shadeslayer> ok now i have no idea how to get a SOCKS proxy in a shell
<yofel> uh...
<yofel> shadeslayer: ksnapshot_4.6.90+repack.orig.tar.bz2 haz no COPYING files
<apachelogger> I wonder if me bug report was too uglies
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: great job there
<apachelogger> s/bug report/bug comment/
<kubotu> apachelogger: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> rightz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where?
<apachelogger> where what?
<yofel> ksnapshot
<apachelogger> snap
<yofel> re-upload as repack2, this time WITH copyrights
<shadeslayer> <apachelogger> shadeslayer: great job there
<shadeslayer> ^^ where?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kaput ksnapshot tar
<shadeslayer> oh derp
<apachelogger> now the only way to get a new tar in is repack1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sorry
<shadeslayer> i should have realized that before i uploaded that ...
<apachelogger> there is a reason I suffixed with +repack :P
<apachelogger> though I probably did not mention why in the changelog
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-18
<Riddell> wow image size today is 858M, I know that's below our new limit but how the heck has it got so big so quick
<jussi> Riddell: ouch. btw, are we now going to ship LO or calligra? 
<Riddell> mm that didn't come up during the spec review
<Riddell> but "include Calligra in Alpha images, decide on inclusion before beta" is still what I'd like
<jussi> Yeah, id be interested in that
<jussi> I think the biggest sticking point for most people is the lack of ability to create MS office format docs
<Riddell> not spreading that proprietary format is an advantage for me!  </idealist>
<jussi> I guess thats why I said "most people" ;)
<jussi> btw, where is our latest calligra version housed? 
<starbuck> Riddell: when you right click in dolphin to create a document, what is the default filetype for word, spreadsheet and presentation in kubuntu 12.04?
<starbuck> for the file that gets created?
<jussi> starbuck: they seem to be LO odp/t etc
<Riddell> does anyone use the Create New in file managers?
<Riddell> whee today's image working well and universal
<inetpro> Riddell: if I may chime in, I often use it to create a new folder and create new txt document
<inetpro> but the rest of them I don't use often
<Riddell> fair enough
<starbuck> Riddell: isnt it kpr for koffice presentation in 12.04?
<starbuck> i wonder, i think its not odf?
<starbuck> or odp?
<starbuck> i think its old koffice based...
<Riddell> starbuck: koffice doesn't exist in 12.04, only calligra does which uses odp
<starbuck> oh, then i wonder if I right click why does it offer me kpr extension for presentation?
<starbuck> did i install some package that influences it?
<Riddell> I didn't think even koffice used kpr any more
<Riddell> let me look
<Riddell> starbuck: calligrastage does open kpr documents but it doesn't save them and dolphin has a Create New Presentation option which gives me a .odp OpenDocument file
<starbuck> oh
<Riddell> kpr is a pretty old format, koffice moved to opendocument a while ago
<starbuck> yes,
<starbuck> so any settings where i can decide on create new documents type and endings?
<Riddell> that's a .desktop file somewhere and a template /me looks
<starbuck> Riddell: thanks.
<debfx> Riddell: re image size, kde-wallpapers is quite large: http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/kubuntu-quantal-cd-amd64-diff.htm
<Riddell> starbuck: /usr/share/templates/ is the magic directory they are in
<Riddell> e.g. /usr/share/templates/Presentation.desktop
<Riddell> which points to /usr/share/templates/.source/Presentation.odp as template
<starbuck> Riddell: great, that helps :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not anymore :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what what?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ec2
<Riddell> aah, slow conversation this one
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Could you possibly test calligra ? And maybe upload kile?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm spose so
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental < from here
<Riddell> where are they?
<Riddell> ok
<shadeslayer> calligra packaging can also be found in bzr
<Riddell> mm, this calligrawords is opening any proprietary format file I throw at it well
<ScottK> Opens, but can you create a new one?
<apachelogger> good morning
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ahoy
<Riddell> ScottK: goodness no, whyever would I want to spread evil formats like that?
<ScottK> Because there's not a lot of point is sending someone a file they can't open.
<apachelogger> before we talk about offices
<apachelogger> can we talk about browsers?
 * apachelogger asked for testing on potential rekonq update on ML ... 2 people replied, one of them with any sort of feedback
<apachelogger> logical deduction is that almost one in the team uses rekonq on a regularly basis
 * ScottK doesn't.
<apachelogger> what with doog food and stuff that seems slightly odd
<Riddell> apachelogger: you asked for 0.9.2 which is already in quantal?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> except our users are on precise, are they not?
<ScottK> I have been using Calligra Words a bit lately and I fine it generally nice, but the MS Office thing is still a killer, IMO.
<apachelogger> AAMOF I am on precise
<ScottK> I gotta run (be offline all day), so have fun.
<Riddell> apachelogger: on -devel many will be on quantal I guess
<Riddell> and with ubuntu's stable each day policy I'd like to move upstream devs and testers to the development release
<apachelogger> even so, they would be able to talk about rekonq 0.9.2's quality I'd think
<jussi> btw, where is our latest calligra version for precise housed? 
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> jussi: I'll work on that
<shadeslayer> now that my visa is all sorted out
<dantti_laptop> rbelem: ping
<Riddell> shadeslayer: visa for akademy?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you want me to work exclusively on pgst?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> whee
<shadeslayer> They were so awesome, they didn't even charge me for it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I thought you grew up to be >minion ^^
<shadeslayer> so free visa
<jussi> shadeslayer: +++
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I didn't ask you to mentor me, I just asked if it's specifically pgst that needs fixing
 * jussi hugs shadeslayer
<apachelogger> you could also have a look at phonon/general bugs
<apachelogger> pvlc is the working
 * shadeslayer hugs jussi back
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> http://goo.gl/bbkva
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, actually, if you want something kdeish you can also look at the phonon crap in kde-multimedia
<apachelogger> kcm/kded/platformplugin/streamer
<apachelogger> OHOHOH
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you might want to look at KIO streaming
<shadeslayer> #kde-multimedia would a better place for this :P
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> cwickert says kubuntu doesn't do anything upstream
<jussi> You know in response to the calligra export thing, we should just annoy people from all the lovely stakeholders, LO, Canonical, Calligra and everyone else we can find to sponsor a single converter for MS Office formats, that is maintained by one group, and has an API that everyone can hook into and redistribute with their application...
<jussi> apachelogger: lol
<Riddell> MS Office can jjjjjjjjjjjj
<jussi> heh
<jussi> anyways, off home now
<jussi> laters
<Riddell> MS Office can open ODF
<apachelogger> Riddell, jussi, ScottK: more interestingly. ... last I checked a lot of the format support development was actually founded by nokia... :S
<apachelogger> or was it funded
 * apachelogger needs coffee
<shadeslayer> iirc didn't MS promise ODF support ?
<shadeslayer> in the next version of Office
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<Riddell> in no other industry would it be acceptable for people to not use the standard
<shadeslayer> right, so what's the problem with sending odf documents, I mean, if someone does recieve a ODF document and it's not supported, they could *easily* upload it to GDocs and convert it to doc
<shadeslayer> although, this might be a problem in commercial situations
<shadeslayer> Riddell: does calligra work ok?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it works great, uploaded
<Riddell> shadeslayer: fancy changing the seeds to calligra for the experiment?
<shadeslayer> I'll do it tonight :)
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what needs doing with kile?
<shadeslayer> uploading, you already tested it
<shadeslayer> as did yofel I think
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you're in the right group to be able to upload?
<shadeslayer> for kile? no
<shadeslayer> assuming kile isn't in the kubuntu package sert
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think it can be if you just add it to the supported seed
<Riddell> uploaded thanks
<shadeslayer> <3
<shadeslayer> I need to look into this supported/unsupported seed stuff
<Riddell> we all do
<Riddell> but supported is just another seed file next to desktop et al
<Riddell> which I think will put packages into kubuntu-dev so elite people like you can upload them
<Riddell> previously it pulled them into main but shouldn't do that now
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I don't get to tell my customers "Just upload it to GDocs and convert it."
<shadeslayer> ScottK: right
<ScottK> Also some people have privacy concerns about uploading their documents to cloud services.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: that's why I added that it might not work in commercial setups
<ScottK> It would also violate the principal of least surprise for non-technical users.
<ScottK> But I have to go.
<shadeslayer> cya
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you plan on rolling out oneiric to customers?
<apachelogger> because if not, I am not opposed to the idea of giving calligra a one-release trial, particularly after LTS
<apachelogger> if upstream is ok with that
<apachelogger> if it starts a shitstorm we can always go "use 12.04"
<Riddell> oneiric?  surely quantal?
<apachelogger> ah, yes ^^
 * apachelogger has not got enough sleep
<apachelogger> the price one has to pay for a bug free phonon vlc :(
<Riddell> it's worth it
<Riddell> what do we want in our language packs? (i.e. meta packages)
<Riddell> so far I have Depends: ${misc:Depends}, language-pack-aaaUBUNTULANGCODEbbb, kde-l10n-aaaUBUNTULANGCODEbbb
<Riddell> and I'm going to work out how to put in calligra where it exists
<Riddell> anything else?
<apachelogger> k3b-i18n? amarok-i18n?
<Riddell> is there a separate amarok-i18n?
<Riddell> I think it's all in amarok-common
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw there are calligra lang packs as well
<shadeslayer> what do we do about those
<debfx> Riddell: pulling in the right language support packages is handled by muon/language-selector and the seeds
<Riddell> shadeslayer: package them up same as currently
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so make a big calligra-l10n package
<shadeslayer> mmm ... 
<Riddell> debfx: language-selector is going to go away, what does muon do?
<shadeslayer> that's going to be fun
<Riddell> the seeds bring in language-pack-kde-xx which is going to go away
<Riddell> and I'm planning on replacing launchpad made language-pack-kde-xx with meta package language-pack-kde-xx
<debfx> muon is calling language-selector. I think only the frontend of l-s is going away.
<debfx> are you absolutely sure that we don't want lp translations for some packages?
<debfx> and do we have no patches in kde sc that introduce user-visible strings?
<Riddell> lp translations just cause problems in my experience
<Riddell> the only user-visible string I can think of is one saying "translations edited in launchpad"
<debfx> for example synaptiks has nearly no translations upstream. while I'd say translations should be done upstream when possible it's clearly not working well in this case.
<Riddell> synaptiks has just been moved to universe along with everything else
<debfx> that doesn't matter, universe packages are translated if you set a control field
<debfx> kde-workspace has: +            m_installDefaultWallpaperButton->setText(i18nc("@action:button", "Install Default Wallpapers..."));
<Riddell> upstream have always said they'd welcome disto strings like that translated upstream (havn't you tsdgeos?)
<debfx> which is a bit weird since default wallpapers should be installed already ;)
<tsdgeos> Riddell: ECANTPARSESENTECE
<tsdgeos> Riddell: what do you mean
<tsdgeos> ?
<Riddell> debfx: the default selection was split out to save cd space, only the default default one was included
<Riddell> tsdgeos: if we don't use launchpad for translations can we put strings like "Install Default Wallpapers..." upstream for translation?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: yes, if you define kde svn to be your upstream translation location we can do that
<tsdgeos> we do that for the commit digest web and stuff
<tsdgeos> though it has to be seen how you upload the .po files
<tsdgeos> for commit digest et all it's manual update
<tsdgeos> since we "don't trust" running MEssages.sh contained in "foreign" repos
<tsdgeos> but it can be wokred out
<tsdgeos> if you want
<rbelem> dantti_laptop, pong
<dantti_laptop> rbelem: dfaure already told me where smb kio lies :P
<rbelem> dantti_laptop, :-)
<dantti_laptop> rbelem: I'm going to change it to also display the printer share so you can add it directly from the dolphin page :)
<rbelem> dantti_laptop, nice :-)
<dantti_laptop> rbelem: it will be *much* easier that using libsmbclient directly  :P
<dantti_laptop> and more integrated too
<rbelem> dantti_laptop, which kio r u talking about?
<dantti_laptop> rbelem: the browse one not the your share
<rbelem> dantti_laptop, ah! ok
<rbelem> dantti_laptop, i think afiestas_ was working on that
<rbelem> dantti_laptop, there are two kio for browsing
<rbelem> dantti_laptop, one of them is more maintained and complete
<rbelem> dantti_laptop, but i dont remember which of them is the one
<dantti_laptop> oh
<dantti_laptop> ok I'll poke him thanks for the head up
<rbelem> :-)
<Riddell> jussi: why use precise instead of quantal?
<Riddell> say if you want the latest and greatest calligra
<yofel> Riddell, shadeslayer: from the things that I added to supported, perlkde and kile were skipped in the packageset it seems - needs a manual override?
<yofel> shadeslayer: digikam is in though, so feel free to upload that
<shadeslayer> won't upload digikam today, needs a bit of work that I've planned for tomorrow
<shadeslayer> the packaging wasn't in sync between bzr and the archive
<shadeslayer> so, while I've sync'd it ... someone needs to go over the last few revision once
<yofel> debfx: as Riddell said that was because of kde-wallpapers split - if we leave it merged that should be changed to install kdewallpapers again as it did before
<yofel> ah, I'll take a look later maybe
<shadeslayer> and libkvkontakte-data might need a kick from binary new
<Riddell> we could look at unsplitting kde-wallpapers with our larger image size now, depends on how much it adds
<Riddell> I wonder how translations are done in digikam
<yofel> Riddell: it is merged now - that's what makes the images larger
<shadeslayer> I'd really like to see more wallpapers on the ISO, just having one lonely wallpaper seems bad
<Riddell> yofel: oh right, I didn't spot that happening
<yofel> kde-wallpapers-default is a transitional package now, but still in the seeds until we're sure we'll leave it like this
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah yeah next you'll be asking for language and then games and then you'll be moaning that 1GB isn't enough!
<debfx> yofel: I know, I was merely commenting on the ambiguity of what "default wallpapers" means. to me it sounds like "install the wallpapers that are installed by default".
<apachelogger> what we need is multi-size wallpaper
<apachelogger> not one for all
<apachelogger> which then looks like the crap pile of crap
<yofel> ah ok
 * debfx notes that killing kde-wallpapers-default means diverging from Debian
<yofel> why did they split it?
<Riddell> to save ISO space
<yofel> did I miss something or aren't debian install images a set from the whole archive?
<Riddell> yofel: why do you think you might have missed something?
<debfx> yofel: there is a debian kde cd image
<yofel> ok, I didn't know about that one
<yofel> (last time I checked (quite a while ago) all I found were a set of many images and the netinst for installation)
<soee> hi
<yofel> so, do we want to keep it like this? I merged it to make things simplier, but considering the size and that it's easy to install it would probably make more sense to merge some of the harder to notice splits
<yofel> (esp. those that aren't done in debian)
<Riddell> if it's split in debian we should keep it that way
<yofel> ok, I'll revert it
<highvoltage> ScottK: howdy! I see pairs end up under the "Other" menu in Gnome. would it be ok if I update the .desktop file so that it ends up under the right place?
<jussi> Riddell: my system needs to "kinda" work, ie. the wife needs to be able to use it a bit - Ill upgrade usually about alpha3
<jussi> an the work system...well...
<Riddell> jussi: see ubuntu has this new dev-release-always-stable policy, I'm wondering if anyone in practice has used it
<Riddell> highvoltage: is it an upstream bug?
<Riddell> have you worked out what the problem is?
<shadeslayer> well that's weird .. words and stage don't want to compile on precise
<shadeslayer> and the CMake diff is insanely large
<yofel> oh, you need that -DHAVEPATCHEDQT define or what it was called in rules for qt 4.8.1 - see precise package
<yofel> or wait, I'll get it
<shadeslayer> uh ok
<shadeslayer> Someone needs to write a backporting guide with all these caveats :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/502718
<shadeslayer> building
<yofel> Riddell: I'm always running the dev release here on my work notebook - with a backup system not too far away. Works fine 95% of the time, and then something from the "doesn't boot anymore" scale happens. So IMO dailies are perfectly fine for testing, but even a "always keep it stable" policy won't prevent people from making mistakes
<shadeslayer> No matter what you do, shit will happen
<yofel> if you want a continous testing release, that's debian testing. Uploading to -proposed and auto-copying to release will only prevent apt breakage, it's still unstable
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> I'm mindful that backports take a lot of time to do and are only used by the sort of people who could upgrade to the development release
<yofel> well, we could drop the beta backports? Those happen during the times when we don't really have time for them. Backporting a stable release once a month for including ~2 point releases is ok IMHO
<yofel> s/for//
<kubotu> yofel meant: "well, we could drop the beta backports? Those happen during the times when we don't really have time  them. Backporting a stable release once a month for including ~2 point releases is ok IMHO"
<yofel> sed fail
<JontheEchidna> lol
<soee> noo :) keep on with beta backports 
<CIA-45> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Philip Muškovac * 38 * debian/ (5 files) Revert kde-wallpapers[-default] merge from 4:4.8.80-0ubuntu1
<yofel> that'll fix most of the image size
<Riddell> yofel: mm dumping beta backports is an interesting middle ground
<debfx> yofel: I think we should include all sizes of the default wallpaper in kde-wallpapers-default
<Riddell> Mamarok as a non-dev how would that make you feel?  to get beta from neon and devel release rather than beta backports
<yofel> debfx: didn't think about that, right
<Mamarok> the problem with Neon is that it needs a separate installation, so not something I can test on the same machine
<yofel> Mamarok: it doesn't - and if it does then something's broken
<Mamarok> yofel: oh, then I was misinformed, and that would be perfect for beta testing
<Mamarok> so I can get Neon packages and once I want stable I just disable it?
<yofel> one issue with neon is that I never got the python bindings done - so all python parts are missing (It's a PITA to do really)
<Mamarok> hm, what app would that influence?
<yofel> printer settings at least, and whatever else uses python
<Mamarok> and is it possible to mix stuff, e.g. getting just one app from Neon but keep Precise for the rest?
<yofel> neon is installed seperately (which is what makes it tricky to do) - so you keep everything from precise
<Mamarok> yofel: didn't you just say it was not?
<Riddell> it's installed into /opt so you have to log out and in to run it
<Mamarok> ah, crap
<Mamarok> I think I will reactivate my old laptop instead
<yofel> you can run specific apps from konsole in the normal session - but not plasma etc.
<Mamarok> or as a different user?
<Riddell> apachelogger: why amarok no output to headphones when dragon does!  phonon smells!
<yofel> it doesn't share the settings with the normal KDE install, so a seperate user isn't really needed
<Mamarok> Riddell: I blame PA
<Mamarok> yofel: but I have a second user, so that would suffice?
<yofel> sure
<Mamarok> so I can just switch user for testing, which doesn't need me to log out
<yofel> ah, yeah, should be fine
 * Mamarok needs to get a bigger HD then, or use the old laptop instead
<Mamarok> so yes, dump the beta backports, since we have an alterantive
<Mamarok> alternative even :)
<shadeslayer> and since we're setting up qemu images for neon, testing is going to be even easier
<shadeslayer> you could run stable KDE and run neon in a virtual image
<shadeslayer> also, yay : /tmp/buildd/calligra-2.4.91a/active/src/MainWindow.h:27:26: fatal error: kdeclarative.h: No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> !find kdeclarative.h quantal
<ubottu> Package/file kdeclarative.h does not exist in quantal
<yofel> quantal: kdelibs5-dev, precise: kdelibs5-experimental-dev
<starbuck> anyone knows the email of david edmundson (from lightdm-kde?)
<shadeslayer> yeah
<snele> hi guys. do you plan to update plasma-nm for precise? current version in precise is 0.9.0.1 and newer releases have some important fixes. 
<snele> http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.com/2012/06/plasma-nm-0903.html
<yofel> kubotu: newversion networkmanagement 0.9.0.3 http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.com/2012/06/plasma-nm-0903.html
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1014753
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1014753 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "Please update networkmanagement to 0.9.0.3" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> snele: we'll at least backport it to precise, as for -updates we'll have to see
<yofel> snele: we'll at least backport it to precise, as for -updates we'll have to see
<snele> yofel: ok. lamarque (plasma-nm dev) is asking distributions to update it in their repositories: "We receive duplicates of this bug twice a day because users have not updated their Plasma NM installations. Unfortunately, some distributions still have not created updates for 0.9.0.2, which was released more than 40 days ago. Please distributions, help me and provide updates for your users, ok?"
<snele> btw I am not experiencing any bugs with precise's plasma-nm but seems that a lot of other kubuntu users do
<yofel> shadeslayer: are you going to upload calligra-l10n or should I?
<shadeslayer> if you're free do it
<shadeslayer> I'm trying to make calligra compile on precise
<shadeslayer> `.text._ZN24KisShadeSelectorLineBaseD2Ev' referenced in section `.text._ZN24KisShadeSelectorLineBaseD1Ev[KisShadeSelectorLineBase::~KisShadeSelectorLineBase()]' of CMakeFiles/kritacolorselectorng.dir/kis_shade_selector_line_combo_box.o: defined in discarded section `.text._ZN24KisShadeSelectorLineBaseD2Ev[_ZN24KisShadeSelectorLineBaseD5Ev]' of CMakeFiles/kritacolorselectorng.dir/kis_shade_selector_line_combo_box.o
<shadeslayer> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<shadeslayer> \o/
<yofel> looks like ccache mess
<shadeslayer> yeah, now I'll have to rebuild the entire thing again :|
<Peace-> ok 12.10 tested good
<soee> Peace-, tested what :>
<apachelogger> Riddell: how would I know
<highvoltage> Riddell: it's like that in the upstream tarball
<highvoltage> (regarding pairs)
<BarkingFish> Evening guys :)  Wonder if you could help me... I'm trying to install some packages for debugging kmail 4.8.3 - it's died, and yet the crash assistant is telling me it can't find debug packages for the trace.  Do we have all the necessary symbol packages out there please?
<yofel> calligra-l10n is fun
<yofel> at least the debian folks ship a script to set that up
<yofel> BarkingFish: depends on the file that's missing, can you pastebin the incomplete trace?
<BarkingFish> sure, one mo
<BarkingFish> yofel, http://pastebin.com/uDgH3rvf
<yofel> symbols are there, it probably complains about "Backtrace stopped: previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)"
<BarkingFish> hm.  So the trace is unusable?
<BarkingFish> it's marked up a 2* in the assistant - i was basically doing a mass delete, and it just died outright.  
<yofel> well, a few symbols are there... not sure
<BarkingFish> it might be worth submitting, i suppose. Whatever is there could still match something i would imagine
<BarkingFish> but if there are any missing symbols, i guess it would make it harder to figure out what the heck had gone wrong.
<BarkingFish> yep, it's already hit the bug, it's a duplicate yofel 
<yofel> heh
<BarkingFish> 286708 - Kmail crashes while adding/deleting old mails to/from inbox
<BarkingFish> i'll submit it and it'll get attached to that one I'd assume
<BarkingFish> not filed, it's a common crash, 139 bugs marked duplicate off it, and I have nothing new to add on.
<ScottK> highvoltage: We'd want something that could be upstreamed.
<shadeslayer> jussi: ping
<shadeslayer> jussi: I'm going to put calligra into staging, could you test after it's built?
<highvoltage> ScottK: any of you have commit rights? could I just provide an updated .desktop file for you?
<shadeslayer> highvoltage: I have commit rights
<ScottK> highvoltage: I don't, but I believe Riddell or apachelogger could.
<shadeslayer> though it would be best to just post the patch on reviewboard
<apachelogger> shadeslayer can
<shadeslayer> calligra for precise uploaded to staging
<jussi> shadeslayer: likely, likely, but definately not tonight
<JontheEchidna> any symbols experts know what to do w/ a symbols file that works on amd64 but not i386? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/107917253/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-i386.libkgapi_0.4.0-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<solid_liq> JontheEchidna, use it on amd64
<debfx> JontheEchidna: you should use pkgkde tools to create symbol files
<debfx> JontheEchidna: they generate this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1048139/
<debfx> (with "1.7" replaced by "0.4.0" ;) )
<JontheEchidna> debfx: thanks
<Riddell> highvoltage: yes can commit fixes
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-19
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm in ubuntu-sru now, so I can accept our point releases.
<jussi> Good morning ninjas, awesome kubuntu peoples and others :)
 * micahg waves to sensai jussi
<jussi> :D
<soee> hi, im the awesome one :o
<jussi> soee: what awesome deeds have you done? :D
<vibhav> debfx: you there?
<debfx> vibhav: yes
<achille> hi guys !!
<hrw> hi guys
<Tm_T> hello
<hrw> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/~hrw/shots/bad-fonts.jpg - does anyone know why I have some crappy fonts in GTK apps undder kde?
<Tm_T> jpg artefacts
<achille> !bug #1015048
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015048 in plasma-widget-menubar (Ubuntu) "highlight overlapping over adjacent item when in hover state " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015048
<Tm_T> hrw: as in, if you're trying to illustrate small details, png is the way to go (;
<achille> can some one take a  look at it  please
<hrw> Tm_T: they are not artifacts...
<hrw> Tm_T: it looks that way
<Tm_T> hrw: I prolly see what you mean, but I also see jpg artefacts, a lot, which makes comparison difficult, try with png please
<hrw> ok
<hrw> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/~hrw/shots/bad-fonts2.png
<hrw> affects any gtk2 app: gvim, chromium-browser, gnotes
<hrw> hard to work with such issues ;(
<Tm_T> so it's too soft?
<hrw> ?
<hrw> btw - libreoffice has same issue
<hrw> and whole is in quantal
<Tm_T> (I think this is wrong channel for user support but hey) does this help any? http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=96068
<hrw> Tm_T: I am able to rebuild kde or gtk2 if needed ;D
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> hrw: let me check, so some text goes all garbled?
<hrw> random text goes randomly garbled
<hrw> opening gvim with any text (:help for example) and scrolling shows that
<Tm_T> and you don't use desktop effects?
<hrw> disabled them and still same problem
<Tm_T> if you change font?
<Tm_T> same problem I assume
<hrw> same
<hrw> in kde-config-gtk I can change theme/font and it does not change situation
<Tm_T> but font changes? (;
<hrw> yes ;D
<hrw> theme changes are also visible
<Tm_T> goody
<Tm_T> atleast something works nicely
<Tm_T> I assume you have already tested this on another (preferably freshly created) user and also on non-kde session etc
<hrw> no, not checked it such yet
<hrw> started very minimal root x11 session (xterm+kwin+gvim) works fine
<apachelogger> yofel: did we not want to meet to discuss tooling ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where is my data?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<na-utusan> what happened to the context menu tab in general preferences of dolphin(4.9 B2) ?
<Riddell> utusan: dunno ask in an upstream channel, #kde
<Riddell> here's my proposed new language packs
<Riddell> dpm, apachelogger: able to look over those for sanity? 
<dpm> Riddell, busy this week with app developer showdown, on a live hangout right now
<apachelogger> here?
<apachelogger> where is here?
<Riddell> apachelogger: what context of 'here'?
<apachelogger> I dunno :'(
<BluesKaj> right here , right now ....on our stage ...   :)
<apachelogger> I don't see the packages, I must be lind
<apachelogger> [kubuntu-dev] change installer slideshow to remove mention of canonical support: TODO
<apachelogger> where do we have canonical mentionings?
<Riddell> apachelogger: someone said it was in ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> that probably needs various other tidying up to
<apachelogger> checking
<apachelogger> what it needs is dropping :P
<apachelogger> ./slides/get-help.html:     commercial support available through Canonical, its partners and
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> it is html and yet we did not manage to make it not flow over the image
<apachelogger> this is fun
 * apachelogger actually thought it was qlabel+qlabelWithPixmap
<apachelogger> the slideshow has too much text IMHO
<jussi> so... I Aquired a quadcore processor phone today... :D
<BluesKaj> for 4 simultaneous conversations , jussi  ? :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: agree
<Riddell> jussi: whatever is that going to do?
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> anyone with the CSS skillz here?
<ulysses> wut?
<apachelogger> I need someone to fix our slideshow's css so that the text flows around the image rather than lying ontop of it
<ulysses> I could try it
<apachelogger> ulysses: bzr co lp:ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<apachelogger> the slides are in slideshows/kubuntu/slides
<apachelogger> css is sin slideshows/kubuntu/slides/link/base.css
<apachelogger> pim.html exhibits the problem, so I  suggest you change the index.html to start with pim.html for testing
<apachelogger> oh, that said, you can test it by starting kubuntu-slideshow.py in the main directory
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/19/plasma-desktopQN2331.png
<Riddell> apachelogger: lovely
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> I cannot commit
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/kubuntu-support/+merge/111052
<apachelogger> [kubuntu-dev] package Oxygen font: TODO
<apachelogger> that is no where near inclusion IMHO
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<Riddell> apachelogger: e-mail me so I don't forget
<ulysses> I think a float:right; property should be enough for the image, but it doesn't work...
<apachelogger> ulysses: I think it is because of all the absolute positioning I think
<apachelogger> then again I do not know nothing about no css
<ulysses> everything is absolute, omg
<apachelogger> ulysses: feel free to break it as you see fit :)
 * apachelogger would think with a future QML port it should be redone in qml anyway
<ulysses> yeah
<ulysses> apachelogger: I solved it with a hack, I reduced the icon size in CSS :P
<apachelogger> ulysses: that won't be enough I am afraid
<apachelogger> just because it fits in english, does not mean it will fit in french
<ulysses> how can I test with translations?
<apachelogger> ulysses: I think there is something inthe readme about it
<apachelogger> anyhow, the point stands either way
<apachelogger> unless you want ot test all 500000 languages ^^
<ulysses> yepp
<apachelogger> Riddell: already merged
<ulysses> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/slideshow.png
<ulysses> now I have to set the proper position only
<ulysses> I have to go, see you later
<Peace-> wtf rekonq crash on google plus
<jussi> rekonq crash... what a suprise...
<Peace-> as always i would say
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-20
<yofel> apachelogger: didn't you want to schedule a meeting? (or did I and forgot about it...?)
<apachelogger> yofel: I am not sure who was supposed to, but I regularly remember it and then go fuck it .... doodle's UI is making me crazy :(
<Tm_T> son! <3
<apachelogger> I also should write a mail about dog food
<apachelogger> Tm_T: mommy
<apachelogger> anything urgent needs doing? otherwise I'll prepare upload to make amarok and clementine build again
<Tm_T> amarok to build again sounds urgent (:
<apachelogger> well, there was not FTBFS yet :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually first I need to prepare a fix for ubiquity
<apachelogger> apparently also our installer is written in python and crashes in perfectly build time detectable stupid coding errors \o/
<Tm_T> yay
<apachelogger> Riddell: how is in charge of ubiquity these days?
<Riddell> apachelogger: who?  cjwatson is in general
<Riddell> nobody is maintaining the kde side
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually that might be a bug in the kdeui
<cjwatson> apachelogger: hmm?
 * apachelogger finds all those unrelated classes stuffed in one find totally unparsable
<cjwatson> If it's build-time detectable, we should have a test case for it
<apachelogger> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1008255
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1008255 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Instillation crashes mid instillation upon pressing continue of account details setup," [Low,In progress]
<apachelogger> seems to be in the ubi plugin when using a hostname with spaces
<cjwatson> If it's build-time detectable, by all means present proof of this :-)
<apachelogger> cjwatson: run a test that triggers the crash :P
<cjwatson> Yeah, that should be self.ui.controller I think
<apachelogger> yep
<cjwatson> apachelogger: I would love there to be a non-zero number of tests for the KDE frontend
<cjwatson> Although that is in frontend-independent code
<apachelogger> yeah, I think the ubi tests are just incomplete
<apachelogger> and yes, kde frontend tests need to come, but only with the QML port I think
<cjwatson> Oh, no it's not, the GTK frontend detects that earlier and presents the error inline
<cjwatson> So in theory frontend-independent but in practice only KDE runs into it
<apachelogger> cjwatson: doesn't change the fact that the code there is wrong as self has no controller attribute :)
<cjwatson> Certainly, I agree.  Do you want to commit a patch for that?
<cjwatson> It ought to go into the SRU queue as well
<apachelogger> cjwatson: feel free to fix it yourself, I'd have to make a merge request I think
<cjwatson> Oh, you probably don't have commit access to lp:~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk
<cjwatson> (Though I can add you if you're going to be doing a lot)
<cjwatson> But you can just pastebin a patch if you like and I can commit it
<cjwatson> Seeing as it's assigned to you
 * apachelogger has not signed the contributor agreement so he actually cannot do a lot :)
<cjwatson> Ah, damn thing
<apachelogger> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050741/
<apachelogger> "Buy a CD or DVD"
<cjwatson> setup -> usersetup, but I'll fix that, thanks
 * apachelogger updates website
<apachelogger> cjwatson: cheers
<cjwatson> committed
<apachelogger> cjwatson: are you going to take care of the SRU?
<apachelogger> uh, MS announced a tablet
<cjwatson> apachelogger: if you assign me a precise task on that bug I'll try to remember ...
<apachelogger> cjwatson: done, thanks
 * apachelogger moves on to fix liblastfm users
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<apachelogger>  -> Considering build-dep kdemultimedia-dev (>= 4:4.2.0)
<apachelogger>       Tried versions: 
<apachelogger>    -> Does not satisfy version, not trying
<apachelogger> yofel, Riddell: debfx: transitional package?
<yofel> why not just fix it?
<yofel> we usually have transitional packages for upgrade reasons, not FTBFS 
<Riddell> yeah
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<debfx> yofel: and for stay-compatible-with-debian reasons
<apachelogger> ah, it's only amarok it seems
<debfx> amarok, audex and bangarang
<apachelogger> in main anyway
<apachelogger> debfx: how can you tell?
<debfx> reverse-depends -r sid -b kdemultimedia-dev
<debfx> amarok is still in main?
<apachelogger> nah, checked precise
 * apachelogger did not think of looking at debian ^^
<apachelogger> also ETOOMANYTOOLS
<debfx> yeah that's a bit of a workaround since reverse-depends doesn't track non-existent packages
<apachelogger> and build-rdepends only searches main 
<yofel> true
<apachelogger> well, main non-free and contrib ^^
<Riddell> debian will br dropping kdemultimedia-dev when they update to 4.9
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/504452/
<apachelogger> wah? Oo
<apachelogger> manual dpkg-buildpackage works ....
<Riddell> um never seen that before
<Riddell> but 2.6 beta 1 is compiled in quantal
<apachelogger> I also did not change anything
<apachelogger> ...in that cmake stuff
<apachelogger> also that error does not make sense
<apachelogger> why would it fail on pbuilder build and once running it manually in the same env it installs...
<apachelogger> Riddell: should we make amarok make builddep on ffmpeg? used for transcoding and musicbrainz fingerprinting
<apachelogger> Riddell: happened again
<debfx> apachelogger: the (k)ubuntu seed says "libavcodec cannot be shipped on CDs (c.f. Ubuntu technical board resolution 2007-01-02)."
<apachelogger> question is why
<Riddell> apachelogger: patent risks presumably
<apachelogger> uh ah, I think I ran out of disk space ^^
<apachelogger> I have one gig of kcache files Oo
<yofel> at least your dpkg isn't broken (hurray on dpkg 1.16.3)
<apachelogger> lol
<CIA-45> [amarok] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120620170858-egvrpx2jjnq26l7a * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-45> * Add 0001-port-to-liblastfm1-api.patch from upstream (target 2.7) fixing
<CIA-45> compatibiity with liblastfm1, fairly trivial and simple patch (LP: #1015526) *
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you review digikam packaging from bzr?
<highvoltage> howdy
<highvoltage> anyone around that's involved with the kubuntu tablet stuff?
<yofel> you want to talk to bulldog98 or rbelem when they're here usually
<yofel> shadeslayer: are you sure that those shouldn't be installed? http://paste.kde.org/504704
<rbelem> highvoltage, o/
<shadeslayer> highvoltage: I'm doing some stuff for kubuntu tablet, mostly trying to get all the pieces to work on ARM :P
<yofel> otherwise digikam looks fine
<shadeslayer> yofel: is that from the build log?
<yofel> that's from the buildlog of the test rebuild I did just now
<shadeslayer> ah yes, imgur stuff, I'm not so sure about that
<highvoltage> rbelem, shadeslayer: great, not sure if you've been following but we (edubuntu) want to put together an image for the zatab as well
<shadeslayer> because the imgur logo etc could be copyrighted, and I didn't find a copyright stuff for that in the src's
<highvoltage> we're ordering some of them but ran into some hickups so we don't actually have the devices yet
<highvoltage> (but should have it by next week)
<shadeslayer> highvoltage: iirc DarkwingDuck has a ZaTab
<yofel> ok, sounds reasonable - and the templates?
<highvoltage> I last spoke to DarkWing and he said it booted but the screen was black
<rbelem> highvoltage, i heard about that in uds-q
<rbelem> highvoltage, i got the tablet running
<rbelem> highvoltage, but no touchscreen
<highvoltage> but my actual question is, how do we go about getting arm images going so long on the canonical build infractructure?
<shadeslayer> yofel: I thought I installed the templates ... lemme check
<highvoltage> do we need to set up new seeds? who should we poke?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: can the zatab boot ubuntu ? Like .. what is needed?
<rbelem> highvoltage, you will need seeds
<rbelem> shadeslayer, a custom kernel
<highvoltage> rbelem: the kernel you use for the zatab is in universe, right?
<rbelem> highvoltage, you can take a look on current kubuntu-active seeds
<rbelem> highvoltage, not yet
<rbelem> one minute
<highvoltage> rbelem: how do you get builds then? or aren't there custom ones?
<shadeslayer> ofcourse, what I'm more intersted in was, is that custom kernel readily available?
<highvoltage> *official ones, I mean
<highvoltage> DarkWing said that he'd work on getting it into universe last when we talked
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> I had a really hard time with the kernel bits
<shadeslayer> even bricked my tablet :|
<rbelem> highvoltage, shadeslayer https://github.com/allwinner-dev-team/linux-allwinner
<shadeslayer> *click*
<shadeslayer> omgawesome
<shadeslayer> they seem to have thought of everything 
<rbelem> highvoltage, shadeslayer https://github.com/allwinner-dev-team/android_device_allwinner_zatab
<rbelem> highvoltage, i think that we can have zatab kernel on universe
<highvoltage> ah thanks rbelem 
<rbelem> highvoltage, i'm working with some linaro guys to get that done
<highvoltage> rbelem: I'm not a kernel expert but if there's something I could do, please let me know, I'd like to get involved with that
<highvoltage> rbelem: so I guess some of it will go into multiverse? (I see there's some non-free drivers in there)
<highvoltage> shadeslayer: how do you brick that tablet? doesn't it just boot from sd card?
<shadeslayer> uhh ...
<shadeslayer> highvoltage: I have a ASUS transformer
<shadeslayer> I was using dd to write kernelblobs and flashed the wrong blob
<rbelem> highvoltage, oki
<shadeslayer> kaboom
<highvoltage> shadeslayer: aah
<shadeslayer> no recovery, booted a borked android
<highvoltage> :(
<rbelem> highvoltage, probably we will have a package that will contain all non-free bits
<highvoltage> and that's such a nice tablet too
<shadeslayer> managed to fix it though
<highvoltage> rbelem: so the package will go into multiverse completely?
<shadeslayer> highvoltage: yeah, hardware acceleration is non existent though
<rbelem> highvoltage, i think so, only the non-free drivers will go to multiverse
<highvoltage> ok
<highvoltage> shadeslayer: "fuck you nvidia"?
<rbelem> :-D
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
 * highvoltage actually likes the tegra chips (when they work)
<shadeslayer> oh man, that talk is epic
<shadeslayer> highvoltage: mostly "fsck you ASUS for not contributing code back properly"
<highvoltage> heh
<shadeslayer> a) They're using the 2.6.39 kernel ( I think, will have to check )
<shadeslayer> b) They just dump the kernel sources, no git history
<shadeslayer> c) They didn't implement some things the right way (TM)
<shadeslayer> I wouldn't know the correct way to do those things, but I'm quite interested :P
<highvoltage> rbelem, shadeslayer: is Kubuntu going to have an alpha 2 image for the zatab?
<shadeslayer> idk ... don't have the hardware to test
<rbelem> highvoltage, yup
<shadeslayer> so we *could* spin images, but will need someone to test
<highvoltage> cool.
<highvoltage> what kernel do you currently ship?
<highvoltage> I have a pandaboard that I could test with
<rbelem> highvoltage, i will try to fix the latest issues before alpha2
<highvoltage> if that would help
<shadeslayer> ooohhh
<highvoltage> (and I should have my zatab next week some time)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: have you seen this : http://www.360.ee/eng/index.php
<shadeslayer> kayaking in Tallinn :P
<rbelem> highvoltage, awesome
<rbelem> highvoltage, yeah... pandaboard would be helpful to test some arm stuff
<shadeslayer> I can test all the other packages
<highvoltage> we'll at least check all the kde-edu stuff too since we ship it in edubuntu :)
<shadeslayer> except the kernel bits
<shadeslayer> awesum :D
<shadeslayer> pfffttt
<shadeslayer> running wrap and sort will make the debian delta huge
<highvoltage> so, the pairs.desktop file needs a line that says "Categories=Qt;KDE;Education;Game;KidsGame;
<highvoltage> "
<highvoltage> what's the best way to get that into upstream? could one of you guys perhaps commit it?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> reviewboard usually
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> KidsGame ... didn't know that was even a category
 * highvoltage found it using Blinken as an example :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> shouldn't "Sort: By Top Rated" sorty by stars? http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/ms.png
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mmm, got to be done
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> ffff
<highvoltage> 65536
<shadeslayer> :D
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1015782] package qt4-doc (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer copy for b... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1015782 (by Andre)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015782 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package qt4-doc (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/share/qt4/doc/qch/qt.qch'" [Undecided,New]
<dappermuis> does anyone know what the plans are for packaging  libpoppler >= 0.2?
<BarkingFish> is there anyway i can look back through my updates, and see what was updated and when?  I did a 25 package update a couple of days ago up to the 3 series 26 version kernel, and things are going awry, badly.
<yofel> you can see that in the apt history
<BarkingFish> excellent.
<yofel> either look in muon View->History, or /var/log/apt/history.log
<BarkingFish> It appears something in the same update has messed with my system, and I want to find out what.  I have checked my system settings/default applications/web browser, and that's all normal
<BarkingFish> but everything is opening based on content, rather than directly into firefox - text into kate, music and vids in vlc, pdfs into okular, etc
<BarkingFish> html and other direct urls go to firefox, but everything else is getting redirected without me getting a say in it
<BarkingFish> i'll take a look at that now, yofel - thanks
<BarkingFish> yofel, this is all of what went through with the upgrade on 17/June, this issue only started after that. Could you see anything here which *might* have caused this please?
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1051766/
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-21
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1015782] package qt4-doc (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer copy for b... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1015782 (by Andre)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015782 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package qt4-doc (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/share/qt4/doc/qch/qt.qch'" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Riddell> good morning friends
 * Riddell uploads kde-l10n world
<Riddell> agateau: is lightdm in a state worth experimenting for alpha 2 ?
<Riddell> anyone got gpg agent working?
<Riddell> mine hasn't for ages
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you know what the state of kde-telepathy is in https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/ppa ?
 * yofel_ has been using ligthdm-kde for a while now
<yofel_> for my simple notebook needs it works fine
<yofel> oh, one thing I constantly forget
<yofel> agateau: in the classic lightdm-kde UI: if one inputs the username and then presses tab to input the password, the password field gets the keyboard focus, but without any indication of that (no cursor or whatever). Works, but feels wrong
<debfx> I encountered two issues when switch from kdm to lightdm-kde: 1) shutdown/restart buttons are not working
<debfx> 2) it didn't pick the kubuntu session (which is the only one), instead it used one that didn't exist so logging in always failed until I manually selected the kubuntu session
<yofel> the restart and suspend buttons work here, shutdown doesn't
<yofel> but the hibernate button should either be hidden or have a tooltip that says why it's disabled
<Riddell> debfx: yep I can confirm those issues
<shadeslayer> jussi: did you get to test calligra from staging?
<shadeslayer> should I move it to beta backports?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> that sounds like a good idea
<Riddell> tsk
<tkennedy> is anyone familiar with using pidgin DBus and how to get a buddies status?
<Riddell> nope, pidgin isn't part of our domain, try #ubuntu
<tkennedy> ok thanks
<Sput> so this Canonical guy who is at QtCS said something that sounded like "we're building all our future applications on Qt/QML"? did I misunderstand that?
<Riddell> Sput: that sounds about right
<Riddell> except for unity where for some reason they've made their own toolkit
<Sput> interesting.
<Riddell> Sput: do you know who it was?
<Sput> Riddell: can't remember the name, was some french name
<Sput> black hair
<Ezim> http://blue-systems.com/ finally it looks better now
<Riddell> stylish
<Riddell> ScottK: a couple of telepathy packages in new if you have time
<shadeslayer> cool site :D
<ScottK> OK.  There's a decent chance I'll have time today.
 * apachelogger hates being held up by upstreams
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where is my DATA?!?!?!?!?!@?!$%!^&@
 * apachelogger notes that quantal might be the series we finally get tomahawk into the archvies :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: who's holding you up?
<apachelogger> liblastfm upstream not answering questions about porting to liblastfm1
<apachelogger> on a related note ... amarok's port is done and working and awesome
<apachelogger> clementine's port is almost done also work and also awesome, but requires one more error handling to be ported
<davmor2> Riddell: can you try something for me please try clicking on an install button for an app from apps.ubuntu.com/cat  apparently it doesn't work in FF or in rekonq but does in chrome, I'm not sure if it is something you can fix in the package or not
<davmor2> Riddell: the correct behaviour is to open the package manager and install the app
<Riddell> davmor2: clicking on the "available on software centre" button for an apt: url?
<Riddell> davmor2: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/clementine/ works in rekonq, successfully opens up qapt
<Riddell> firefox says "The address wasn't understood"
<davmor2> Riddell: oh interesting Danny tried and the only app that understood it was Chrome for him
<Riddell> davmor2: it'll need something to handle the apt: URLs, I think qapt adds that for KDE apps
<Riddell> no idea what would add it for firefox
<davmor2> Riddell: yeah and chrome just calls xdg-open which works
<Riddell> davmor2: chromium doesn't even show the "available on software centre" button for me
<davmor2> Riddell: I thought it might be a nice way for KDE folks to pass around recommended apps as well as Ubuntu folks,  as you can twitter/facebook/g+/email them from there :) plus it might see some KDE apps filter to the top of the searches too which might be nice :)
<davmor2> Riddell: oh nice catch I can confirm here
<davmor2> Riddell: is clementine build for Quantal yet I think that is what the issue is there https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/clementine/ show up with the precise link and on quantal it say also available for your distro series
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: check yer email
<apachelogger> shadeslayer--
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is exactly what I said in the meeting I do not need
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: precisely why I wanted logs
<shadeslayer> because I didn't remember the context
<apachelogger> irclogs.ubuntu
<shadeslayer> sure, what date?
<Riddell> davmor2: clementine is available for quantal yes
<Riddell> I just installed it via rekonq
<davmor2> Riddell: cool I'll get on it 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: look it up?
<apachelogger> do you think I remember when we had meetings?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1016092] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade: conffile './etc/xdg/Troll... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1016092 (by ist)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1016092 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade: conffile './etc/xdg/Trolltech.conf' is not in sync with other instances of the same package" [Undecided,New]
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [994036] package libqt4-xmlpatterns 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/994036 (by Benito Abreu)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 994036 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqt4-xmlpatterns 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtXmlPatterns.so.4.8.1'" [Undecided,Invalid]
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1005677] Re-emergence of "Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widg... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1005677 (by Doug McMahon)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1005677 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Re-emergence of "Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)'"" [High,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> agateau: are you coming to Akademy?
<ScottK> BTW, if anyone thinks I'm wrong from a Kubunt POV about the whole release milestone flamewar going on on ubuntu-devel, please let me know.
<yofel> ScottK: let's say I'm with you about: Without milestones, we'll never test the images
<ScottK> yofel: thanks.
<shadeslayer> agreed ^
<shadeslayer> did anyone test calligra packages for precise?
<shadeslayer> jussi: ^
<Riddell> ScottK: agreed
<yofel> hm...
 * yofel wonders why his system believes it's "Fri Jun 22 01:03:46 CEST 2012" right now
<yofel> that's 2h off
<yofel> seems like something messed with the hardware clock
<Riddell> not unknown that
<Riddell> the batteries in hardware clocks are as unreliable as batteries anywhere else
<BarkingFish> Evening all. I wonder if someone would be kind enough to do a check for me please?  I'm with a user in #kubuntu, he's trying to install the pouetchess package from our Universe pool, and it's not working. He's getting an error of "no installation candidate" and for me, it's saying it's unable to locate the package - but I know it's there :)
<BarkingFish> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pouetchess/
<BarkingFish> he has all the necessary sources installed, I just helped him add all the repositories he needs.  Anyone else get this or a similar issue?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-22
 * agateau answers day old irc pings now
<agateau> shadeslayer: yes, I am coming to Akademy
<agateau> Riddell: I've been exclusively using lightdm-kde for a long time now, I consider it solid. It still lacks the lock-after-autologin feature from kdm though, but I know David Edmundson has a plan for it, ping him.
<agateau> yofel_: that bug with the lightdm classic greeter is probably due to a bug in the plasma components it uses. In the "User Bar" theme we actually have fixed copies of the TextField component to fix keyboard handling
<agateau> yofel_: the fixes are in KDE 4.9, so it should work correctly there
<Riddell> agateau: did you see the bugs which debfx had?
<agateau> Riddell: mmm no
<Riddell> by default it wants to log into a previous session which doesn't work
<agateau> oh
<agateau> I haven't been active on lightdm for a while now, it may be fixed already
<agateau> but I remember something like this
 * agateau checks
<Riddell> agateau: can you get the language box to contain some options?  it's entirely empty for me
<agateau> Riddell: oh yes, that one as well
<agateau> Riddell: reading the log of david work right now: he "fixed" the language box by removing it
<Riddell> ug Debian's owncloud packages don't install mysql and don't set up a mysql database for you
<shadeslayer> agateau: awesome, you can teach me everything about KSNI and App Indicator
<agateau> shadeslayer: first thing to learn: KSNI == App Indicator
<shadeslayer> right, knew that :P
<Riddell> ug and then it doesn't even set up right
<agateau> shadeslayer: there I just reduced your teaching to half :)
<shadeslayer> haha
<jussi> Riddell: I find kamerka much lighter and nicer UI IMHO. However, it does not (yet) do video. 
<jussi> (in regards to the seed change)
<Riddell> can't say I've heard of it
<jussi> !info kamerka
<ubottu> kamerka (source: kamerka): shiny photo taking application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1 (precise), package size 96 kB, installed size 318 kB
<jussi> Riddell: install and try it
<jussi> Riddell: iirc, Kamerka is written with QML
<Riddell> mm, shiny indeed
<Riddell> afiestas_: how do you think they compare?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: don't forget about kde-telepathy message-indicator!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ofcourse not, I've deferred it till Akademy where I'll talk to agateau about implementation details
<shadeslayer> then I'll have a better idea of what needs to be done
<apachelogger> talking about deferred
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do we have data yet?
 * shadeslayer runs off to /dev/null
<Riddell> data?
<shadeslayer> I sent you the data, but you were not satisfied, I also have lost interest in gathering said data
 * shadeslayer is on a coding spree
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fwiw call ui now has phonon integration as well, but the phonon KCM is all sorts of broken
<shadeslayer> kde bug 302308 
<apachelogger> the phonon kcm was designed to support runtime backend switching == the phonon kcm is broken by design
<ubottu> KDE bug 302308 in general "kcm_phonon does not update device list even when a existing/new device is plugged in" [Normal,New: ] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=302308
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fix eet
 * apachelogger was under the impression the pulse overlay does plug listening
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, you are working on runtime anyway
<shadeslayer> wait ... I am? when did that happen
<apachelogger> you just need to register to some pulse signal or osmething
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kio streaming?
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> Seems like I've got my hands in too many things :P
<apachelogger> srsly? :P
 * Peace- has compiled ffmpeg successfully on quantal
 * Peace- happ
<Peace-> y*
 * apachelogger tired and sticky
<apachelogger> kubotu: order shower
 * kubotu slides shower down the bar to apachelogger
 * Peace- feel sorry for apachelogger
<apachelogger> pff
<Peace-> feels
<apachelogger> yesterday it was like super hawt, then it started raining now it is super hawt and super humid
<Peace-> here there is 39 degree
<Peace-> wtf
<shadeslayer> hah!
<shadeslayer> It's something like 45 degrees here
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fwiw I still couldn't get the KIO stuff to work
<shadeslayer> I didn't get the right debug messages
<shadeslayer> I'll look into it next week
 * apachelogger points out htat 4.9 is closing in :/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, what's with the data?
<shadeslayer> not really interested :(
<apachelogger> good thing I waited 2 or was it 3 months then
<apachelogger> <- not happy, not at all
<shadeslayer> yeah, sorry about that 
<Riddell> what data is this?
 * shadeslayer is not motivated enough to collect data
<shadeslayer> Riddell: data about where we spend most of our dev time
<shadeslayer> and where we can improve
<Riddell> mm, tricksy
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> how about some mangement overhead? :D
<Riddell> not something kubuntu has ever had is that
<apachelogger> just about time
<shadeslayer> any ideas what library I should link against for kdeui and kdecore?
<shadeslayer> -lkdeui -lkdecore doesn't seem to be working
<Riddell> mm, libkdeui and libkdecore?
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> in cmake?
<shadeslayer> configure.in ...
<shadeslayer> don't ask ...
<Riddell> umm
<Riddell> well /usr/lib/libkdecore.so and /usr/lib/libkdeui.so are there
<shadeslayer> like I said .. don't ask :P
<shadeslayer> yeah, the project was linking against kdeui and kdecore
<shadeslayer> was missing libs
<apachelogger> braindumps ftw
 * markey dumps brain
<markey> mmmmh brainz
<apachelogger> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/compost/post/zombie-apocalypse-are-bath-salts-to-blame/2012/06/07/gJQAsYL3LV_blog.html
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1005677] Re-emergence of "Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widg... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1005677 (by Doug McMahon)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1005677 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Re-emergence of "Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)'"" [High,Confirmed]
<ScottK> BTW, Debian finally uploaded kde4libs 4.8.4 to Unstable, so that's a good source of what patches are really needed if someone wants to resume work on 4.8.4 for precise.
<debfx> ScottK: 4.8.4 is already in the updates PPA
<debfx> we should probably lift it to -proposed soon
<ScottK> debfx: With the fixed kde4libs?
<debfx> yes
<ScottK> Ah.  Let's go then.
<ScottK> If someone can upload them, I'm in ubuntu-sru now, so I can accept them.
 * debfx has another look at kubuntu-ppa bugs first
<debfx> I suppose we don't have a script to push packages from the updates ppa to -proposed?
<debfx> yofel_, Riddell ^
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^
<shadeslayer> afaik no
<BluesKaj_> later all , stuff to do
<yofel_> debfx: afaik no, at least not from me
<yofel_> can you cherry pick http://quickgit.kde.org/index.php?p=kdelibs.git&a=commit&h=808914aff663636e602fd6b60d6040bf0001e462 btw. ? That really removes the Hibernate button from plasma 
<genii-around> Perhaps someone may know offhand.. if there is some known bug with 3.4,3.5 64 bit kernels and Atom N450. I get odd error messages.
<yofel_> #ubuntu+1 would be more helpful I guess
<shadeslayer> or for that matter, #ubuntu-kernel
<genii-around> Hm
<debfx> yofel: to precise?
<yofel> yes, for 4.9 it'll be in rc1
<yofel> but we got bug reports about hibernate not working as we disabling it in policykit, and plasma ignored that
<yofel> *we're
<yofel> er, solid ignored it
<debfx> appShouldConserveResources() is called to check if hibernation is allowed?
<yofel> wait
<yofel> debfx: sorry, I'm too tired today -.- I meant http://quickgit.kde.org/index.php?p=kde-workspace.git&a=commit&h=c78a108ae304a42c0507f2ae962ba186f10426f6
<yofel> thanks a lot for taking a look
<debfx> that looks more plausible ;)
<debfx> I wonder what that kdelibs commit fixes, the commit message is not very verbose
<Ezim> why are not kubuntu-netrunner working togheter? netrunner developer is same person that also is behind blue system. correct?
<BluesKaj> Ezim, yup
<Ezim> BluesKaj: good. then drop kubuntu and join netrunner :)... maybe leave buntu based and go over to debian.
<BluesKaj> Ezim, I tried netrunner ..it's ok , but nothing special from what could see. A stable kubuntu based OS 
<Ezim> BluesKaj: it is kubuntu :). I know that. but why netrunner-kubuntu, when same company supports both.
<BluesKaj> pretty plain vanilla , nothing exciting going on
<BluesKaj> stability is the philosophy , I believe
<Ezim> BluesKaj: stability is good, then why not direct base kubuntu on debian?
<BluesKaj> dunno , it's a compiliation of tried and true apps and driver for ppl who don't want any "issues".
<Ezim> BluesKaj: driver and apps are avaible in debian to :)
<BluesKaj> debian's permissions system is goofy
<Ezim> almost everything that buntu uses comes from upstream and often that is debian.
<BluesKaj> Ezim, you can say the same thing about ubuntu all of it's derivatives
<Ezim> BluesKaj: :) yeah my question was towards kubuntu, not the other buntu.
<BluesKaj> well, it's kde , some ppl prefer kde to the other desktops
<Ezim> BluesKaj: exactly. :)
<ScottK> Ezim: Kubuntu is stability, but not acient.
<Ezim> ScottK: debian testing is also stable and not acient :).
<ScottK> If you want to run KDE 4.4 in 2012, then Debian Squeeze is a good choice.
<BluesKaj> netrunner doesmn't use some of the default kubuntu apps , it even uses some gtk apps by default
<ScottK> That's a mix of 4.7 and 4.8 right now.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1011400] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: lectura insuficiente en buf... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1011400 (by Manuel)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011400 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: lectura insuficiente en buffer_copy para error en dpkg-deb durante `./usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtCore.so.4.8.1'" [Undecided,New]
<debfx> kubotu: why do you only post useless bug reports?
<debfx> yofel: is there a launchpad bug for the polkit hibernation issue?
<shadeslayer> pkgkde-symbolshelper seems a bit busted
<yofel> debfx: bug 989652 against kubuntu-ppa is what I remember
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 989652 in Kubuntu PPA "Hibernate only locks the screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989652
<debfx> ok
<shadeslayer> I've been meaning to ask, what does this : +#MISSING: 0.4.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1# _ZN6Attica8Metadata7PrivateD1Ev@Base 0.4.0 : signify?
<shadeslayer> the MISSING part I mean
<shadeslayer> nvm ... debian has docs on this :|
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-23
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1016681] Could not find debug symbol packages for this application. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1016681 (by ill)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1016681 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Could not find debug symbol packages for this application." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1016681] Could not find debug symbol packages for this application. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1016681 (by ill)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1016681 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Could not find debug symbol packages for this application." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pokey
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/506198/
<shadeslayer> hopefully that answers why ktp-call-ui does not use phonon
<jussi> shadeslayer: so, where where the packages I was suppoesd to test? 
<shadeslayer> jussi: staging
<shadeslayer> jussi: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<jussi> rergh... I dont want to install all of staging...
<shadeslayer> jussi: just install calligra?
<shadeslayer> calligra is a meta package :P
<jussi> ok
<jussi> shadeslayer: is it intended to remove kthesaurus? 
 * shadeslayer looks
 * jussi installs anyway
<shadeslayer> jussi:     - drop kthesaurus, calligra-map-shape and calligramobile packages,
<shadeslayer>       removed upstream
<shadeslayer>  
<shadeslayer> so yes
<jussi> ok
<jussi> :)
<jussi> is there an automated way to remove the ppa from sources or just manually go delete it ?
<shadeslayer> just remove it from software-properties-kde ?
<jussi> hrr
<Tm_T> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jussi> Tm_T: I just want to remove it, not the packages
<jussi> what the heck is update-apt-xpi ? and why is my cpu being eaten by it...
<jussi> shadeslayer: they all install flawlessly and start fine
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> copied to beta backports
<jussi> :)
<Tm_T> jussi: then removing the file from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ or line from sources.list is the way to go yes (or use that interface shadeslayer mentioned)
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: oh btw, congrats!!!
<shadeslayer> Now I can reveal that I voted for you :P
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: now I can overtake all Kubuntu channels and rename them to tm_t's wonderland
<valorie> weeeee!
<valorie> congratulations
<shadeslayer> \o/
<Riddell> Tm_T: what's happened?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2012-June/001556.html
<Riddell> elite
<Tm_T> just a small measure to ensure Kubuntu- and Finnish amount on IRCC is stable
<valorie> Tm_T: are you coming to Akademy?
<valorie> are you, Riddell?
<valorie> I know shadeslayer is, but apachelogger isn't
<valorie> jussi: how about you?
 * valorie is flying out early Monday morning
<shadeslayer> valorie: I haz blogging request :)
<shadeslayer> we have a Authors BoF
<Riddell> valorie: yes I'll be there
<Tm_T> valorie: apparently no, I have extremely busy work schedule on summer
<Riddell> should we get some kubuntu swag to give away?
<valorie> REALLY?
<valorie> oh, that makes me SO HAPPY
<valorie> oh, that was to shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> :D
<valorie> not to Tm_T!
<shadeslayer> lol
<valorie> I'm so sorry we won't get to meet, Tm_T
<Tm_T> aye
<valorie> kubuntu swag?
<valorie> so rare.....
<shadeslayer> valorie: http://community.kde.org/Akademy/2012/Wednesday
 * valorie has a shirt -- cost me more than any other tshirt I own
<Tm_T> I really wanted to get to Akademy at last, but they're piling responsiblities on me at work now that they have seen what I can do
<shadeslayer> if you could blog about it, it would be awesome
<Tm_T> and yes yes yes for Kubuntu swag (:
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: the problem with being too awesome at what you do eh :P
<valorie> hmmm, I'll try
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: or there's so much of a mess I cause I have to clean up? (;
<valorie> but my boys arrive a couple of hours ago, and this weekend is Pride
<valorie> then I fly
<shadeslayer> hah
<valorie> but maybe I can squeeze out something before leaving, or even on the plane
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: the chances of that are low :P
<valorie> I need to start a backup of the computer and go to bed
<valorie> niters all
<Tm_T> valorie: sleep well (:
<valorie> happy mid-sommer!
<valorie> soon I'll experience your midnight sun
<valorie> :-)
<Tm_T> it's not the same on down south than what it is in here north
<Tm_T> or even further
 * valorie is around the 45th parallel
<valorie> so it will be MORE
<valorie> anyway, it's almost 3am, so goodnight from this end
<Tm_T> (:
<shadeslayer> !find akonadi.pc
<ubottu> File akonadi.pc found in libakonadi-dev
<shadeslayer> the autotools world sure is fugly
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1016871] package libqt4-designer (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer co... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1016871 (by Luiz Felipe Amaral)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1016871 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqt4-designer (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtDesigner.so.4.8.1'" [Undecided,New]
<bambee_> hi, anyone has a snowball board here ?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1016871] package libqt4-designer (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer co... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1016871 (by Luiz Felipe Amaral)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1016871 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqt4-designer (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtDesigner.so.4.8.1'" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ScottK> apachelogger or jussi: Could we make it so the bots don't duel?
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: ping
<afiestas_> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: I'm trying to scan for a bluetooth device, but even hcitool scan is failing for me
<shadeslayer> the other device is my phone
<jussi> ubottu: ignore kubotu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ignore kubotu
<afiestas_> shadeslayer: any error? I guess your phone uis in discoverability mode?
<jussi> ScottK: done :)
<shadeslayer> yep
<ScottK> jussi: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> no errors that I can see
<afiestas_> then no idea, I guess it is some problem with your driver
<afiestas_> or the lack of it (I doubt that)
<shadeslayer> could be, because my phone can't see my laptop as well
<shadeslayer> however : % hcitool dev                                                                                                                                                                            shadeslayer@saphira
<shadeslayer> Devices:
<shadeslayer>         hci0    E4:CE:8F:03:46:8F
 * shadeslayer hits the quantal upgrade button
<debfx> ScottK: I've started uploading KDE 4.8.4 to p-proposed. meta-kde and kde4libs are already in the queue.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-24
<ScottK> debfx: Excellent.  I'll have a look.
<ScottK> debfx: Why did you bump down MINIMUM_KDEPIM_VERSION?  It's not mentioned in debian/changelog for meta-kde.
<starbuck> hi, anyone knows if there is a deb package for 2mandvd?
<shadeslayer> hmm .. nothing in the official repos
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> starbuck: I see a package for lucid
<shadeslayer> starbuck: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=2mandvd
<shadeslayer> I guess getdeb might have something
<shadeslayer> and it does : http://www.getdeb.net/app/2ManDVD
<starbuck> hey shadeslayer, thanks for spotting that :)
<shadeslayer> np :)
<jussi> what package contains the plasma active viewer? 
<Tm_T> jussi: wallpaper viewer or?
<shadeslayer> plasma active viewer?
<shadeslayer> what's that
<jussi> Tm_T: nah, the equivalent of gwenview... I somehow got it and everytime I open a photo it opens with that
<Tm_T> active-imageviewer then
<jussi> "Images"
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<Tm_T> plasma-active-imageviewer: /usr/bin/active-imageviewer
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> you could also make KDE prefer one app over the other
<shadeslayer> so if you want, you could keep p-a-imageviewer
<jussi> shadeslayer: but then i have to do it for all the different mimetypes...
<jussi> bah, got to run. leave me some suggestions. :D
<shadeslayer> jussi: well .. true
<Tm_T> reinstall gwenview, I believe newest install is most preferred
<shadeslayer> could someone review https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/digikam
<jussi> !kcouncil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kcouncil
<jussi> Meh
<jussi> Any of the council about? 
<jussi> Riddell: apachelogger?  
<jussi> Tm_T: no help there Im afraid
<jussi> also ryanakca if you are around Id love to ttalk to you
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<debfx> ScottK: hm, can't remember but having different version for pim and the rest of kde doesn't really make sense for us. anyway it doesn't really make a difference what version is in there.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: should I request a backport of digikam or just upload it to the kubuntu backports ppa?
<shadeslayer> I guess kubuntu backports then official backports 
<ScottK> debfx: OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> debfx: Accepted.
<ScottK> I'll try and look at the rest later today or tomorrow.
<debfx> thanks
<ScottK> Moving the second child into University today.
<Pingator> Hi, someone working on kmix here? I want to find the place, where the increment of volume on hotkey press is defined
<ScottK> Pingator: We mostly package KDE.  I'd try #kde-devel.
<ScottK> (I think that's it)
<Pingator> thx /join #kde-devel
<Pingator> hm  i cant chain text and cmds
<ScottK> No.  The / has to start the line.
<ScottK> debfx: I accepted the first batch of packages.  I included kde-workspace by mistake, so it'll need a retry after kdepimlibs is built.
<ScottK> agateau: I'd appreciate it if you'd look at Bug 101700 and see if you can figure anything out.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 101700 in Silva "zip-file import: option "title for assets" unnecessary (?) and usability issues" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/101700
<ScottK> err Bug 1017005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1017005 in quassel (Ubuntu) "Quassel uses knotify instead of libnotify" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017005
<jussi> ScottK: heya
<jussi> ScottK: Had freenode staff come to me about #kubuntuforums-* asking for a group registration, i assume our policy is to redirect such things to the ubuntu ircc ?
<ScottK> jussi: Not necessarily.  I'd talk to claydoh first since he knows Kubuntu Forums people and it's really not managed through the rest of the Kubuntu project.
<jussi> ScottK: right, thanks. Ill wait for claydoh then 
<ScottK> Great.
<yofel> firefox/google fun: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/ffx_katt.png - http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?client=Firefox&hl=en-US&site=https://wiki.kubuntu.org/
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: ping
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> yofel: same here
<afiestas_> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: pm plz
<afiestas_> ?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-17
<ahoneybun> hello all
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: what do you think of the google+ page?
 * smartboyhw continues to fix kactivites..........
<ahoneybun> kactivites
<ahoneybun> ?
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, 4.11 Beta 1....
<smartboyhw> Ohm it worked now.\
<smartboyhw> Lemme try kde-workspace then...
<ahoneybun> never heard of kactivites
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, kactivities
<smartboyhw> kde-workspace is  missing some XCB libraries ...
<smartboyhw> Fixed, uploading to Ninjas PPA, will review after lunch.
<smartboyhw> rather, post-piano lesson...
<jussi> hrrrr... I hate you scanner!!! (yes, it works in one place, not the other...)
<jussi> ahh found the answer. Perhaps we need to somehow make it easier/more discoverable? for users of hp printers - you need to follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<jussi> simple enough, but frustrating if you just go to the printers thing
<valorie> jussi - might be good to make a ubottu factoid link for that page? I've seen another person asking about one of those allinones, and I never found that page for them
<valorie> :(
<jussi> valorie: feel free to suggest...
<valorie> jussi: how does one suggest/add one?
<valorie> huh, ubottu has no 'help factoid'
<jussi> valorie: !factoidname is <reply>info
<jussi> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<valorie> !hp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp
<valorie> !hp is HP printers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<valorie> danke jussi
<soee> good morning
<ScottK> jussi: I have an all-in-one connected to the network and I didn't have to do any of that.  Just followed the normal printer install stuff and it just works.
<jussi> ScottK: HP ?
<ScottK> Yes.  
<ScottK> OfficeJet Pro 8500
<shadeslayer> jussi: yeah, scanning doesn't work OOB with the all in one's for me as well
<shadeslayer> jussi: I had to run hp-setup and then it worked
<jussi> shadeslayer: yeah, thats exactly how it worked for me
<shadeslayer> yup, same here, skanlite didn't find any scanners on the network
<jussi> ScottK: when you say "normal printer install stuff" - can you define exactly what you mean. ie. localhost:631, Kubuntu printer install thing, HP-lip program?
<smartboyhw> Damn it, kde-workspace still fails.
<smartboyhw> the include file (/me checks debian/rules or something)
<shadeslayer> hm? 
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, of libxcb1-dev
<yofel> morning
<shadeslayer> morning :)
<smartboyhw> Morning yofel trying to fix kde-workspace but the libxcb1-dev got an XCB_INCLUDE_DIR problem...
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw what did you change in kde4libs to make it build?
<shadeslayer> I just see symbol updates
<yofel> shadeslayer: I fixed qtwebkit-source...
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> that had a broken dev symlink
<yofel> smartboyhw: are all the xcb libs there?
<shadeslayer> armhf is FTBFS there
 * yofel looks at the buld log
<smartboyhw> yofel, we need all?
<smartboyhw> I thought libxcb1-dev is OK.
<smartboyhw> And clearly some XCB extensions are not packaged.
<yofel> -- Could NOT find XCB_KEYSYMS (missing:  XCB_KEYSYMS_LIBRARIES XCB_KEYSYMS_INCLUDE_DIR) 
<yofel> -- Could NOT find XCB_ICCCM (missing:  XCB_ICCCM_LIBRARIES XCB_ICCCM_INCLUDE_DIR) 
<yofel> at least ICCCM is there, I know that
<smartboyhw> yofel, which package? Can't find in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxcb
<yofel> XCB is only found once all components are found
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh...
<yofel> libxcb-icccm4-dev
<yofel> and libxcb-keysyms1-dev
 * shadeslayer starts looking at other things
<yofel> you could also look at the neon packaging branches, those already use them
<smartboyhw> Ah, it was in another package.....
<smartboyhw> *source package
<smartboyhw> that's why me can't find..
<yofel> udev and wayland are missing too 
<smartboyhw> That's a lot of build-deps
<yofel> shadeslayer: re qtwebkit armhf, that's a gcc bug, no?
<smartboyhw> Uploading fix for kde-workspace into ninjas PPA.
<shadeslayer> didn't check
<yofel> /build/buildd/qtwebkit-source-2.3.1/Source/WebCore/svg/SVGPathElement.h:98:23: internal compiler error: in extract_insn, at recog.c:2154
<shadeslayer> The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.
<shadeslayer> what
<smartboyhw> :O
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: plz update notes.kde.org so that we don't step on each others toes
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yeah sure:)
<shadeslayer> thanks
<smartboyhw> done.
<smartboyhw> Hmm I think I added an extra m or something...
<smartboyhw> Damnit
<yofel> $ grep MISSING debian/libnepomukwidgets4.symbols | wc -l
<yofel> 237
<yofel> yaaaaaaay...
<smartboyhw> :O
 * smartboyhw damningly wastes banwidth on this thing....
<yofel> vHanda: what the hell have you done to Nepomuk2::Utils in nepomuk-widgets? Most of it looks gone
 * smartboyhw goes and eats a cake....
<smartboyhw> If this still doesn't work, it would be very damning.
<yofel> nah, kde-workspace is always a lot of work
<yofel> vHanda: hm, ok. I see that you never shipped headers for those so it's fine...
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: just build kde-workspace locally first
<yofel> "just"
<shadeslayer> :P
<smartboyhw> just:P
<smartboyhw> Oh gd it failed again:P
<smartboyhw> What? I did have udev and xmms...
<smartboyhw> But seems like the problem wasn't actually that....
<smartboyhw> -- DebianABIManager: unable to find CMake target 'solidcontrol' for package 'libsolidcontrol4abi2'. Please set X-CMake-Target
<smartboyhw> -- DebianABIManager: unable to find CMake target 'solidcontrolifaces' for package 'libsolidcontrolifaces4abi2'. Please set X-CMake-Target
<smartboyhw> ?
<smartboyhw> I have to enable these packages?
<yofel> urgh, DebianABIManager easily gets confused by our double-build of workspace
<smartboyhw> meh
<smartboyhw> I don't have xmms actually, let me enable
<yofel> forget XMMS
<smartboyhw> But they're optional....
<smartboyhw> yofel, ?
<smartboyhw> Ah, they are not in there...
<yofel> smartboyhw: we don't use it
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK.
<yofel> so it's intentionally missing
<smartboyhw> yofel, so how to dump that DebianABIManager error?....
<yofel> smartboyhw: I would start by checking whether that target is there at all
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> kate was never uploaded?
<yofel> patch issues, no?
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> you put that list up :P
<yofel> thank you akonadi/nepomuk for using 3 of my 4 cpu cores...
 * smartboyhw tries to build locally (but first lemme install the build-deps first...
<yofel> mail indexing it seems
<shadeslayer> true, that doesn't mean my memory is strong at recalling why I put some of the items there :P
<shadeslayer> eh, we have a kubuntu_kate_initial_preference.patch
<shadeslayer> but that's not applied?
<shadeslayer>   * Remove kubuntu_kate_initial_preference.patch now upstream
<shadeslayer> ah well, someone forgot to remove it
<shadeslayer> along with some other patches
 * smartboyhw kicks off a build........
<smartboyhw> Yep, still the same strange build target thing.
<yofel> smartboyhw: not strange at all
<yofel> smartboyhw: 4.10.80 doesn't have a solidcontrol library
<yofel> so it obviously can't find the cmake target for it
<smartboyhw> yofel, :O
<smartboyhw> delete those two then!?
<smartboyhw> (damnit)
<yofel> probably, I'm still trying to find out exactly when that was removed
<yofel> but my git foo is failing me
<apachelogger> yofel: shadeslayer: so, where do we put the packaging?
<shadeslayer> gitorious/github is fine
<yofel> why github o.O?
<yofel> what's wrong with kde/launchpad
<shadeslayer> oh right
<shadeslayer> launchpad is fine as well
<apachelogger> yofel: you'd have to talk to kde, they may have a problem with it *shrug*
<yofel> the workspace diff I see reminds me of something I picked up in opensuse-kde: https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/base/networkmanagement/repository/revisions/9a35e04121faafb2a95057f367925c165c3c3337
<yofel> need to ask lamarque what that's about
<yofel> apachelogger: then just use launchpad
<apachelogger> lunchpad ftw
 * yofel -> lunch
<yofel> bbl
<apachelogger> I made yofel hungry ^^
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> Hmm, I saw a commit on 19th June about removing solid::control
<smartboyhw> yofel, you are correct, it's removed...
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer, Quintasan: what we'll have is lp:~neon/project-neon-kf5/qt5recipes (all qt recipes for buildr in one palce) - lp:~neon/project-neon-kf5/qtbase; lp:~neon/project-neon-kf5/qtgui; lp:~neon/project-neon-kf5/kdelibs (packaging) - lp:~neon/kdelibs/frameworks (bzr import branch) - qt5 will be cloned and source packaged outside of launchpad and uploaded to the ppa by buildr
<apachelogger> !info muon
<apachelogger> !info muon saucy
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-0ubuntu0.1 (raring), package size 199 kB, installed size 1393 kB
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 197 kB, installed size 1385 kB
 * smartboyhw rebuilds again.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/06/17/plasma-desktopbr2258.png has that view changed in master? and if so do we get a newer discover for saucy?
<smartboyhw> It BUILDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * smartboyhw does a tap dance:P
<shadeslayer> we have gnome-keyring in the ISO now :(
<shadeslayer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/pending/saucy-desktop-amd64.manifest
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, why?
<shadeslayer> because of muon-discover
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :O
<smartboyhw> muon-discover requires gnome-keyring?
<shadeslayer> no
<smartboyhw> recommends?
<shadeslayer> * muon-discover recommends ubuntu-sso-client depends python-ubuntu-sso-client depends on gnome-keyring
<apachelogger> what's wrong with gnome-keyring?
<smartboyhw> Ah................
<smartboyhw> Actually, having gnome-keyring is better than not.
<apachelogger> KDE has not managed to provide a secrets API implementation for what... 3 years now :O
<smartboyhw> I sometimes get stupid gnome-keyring warnings:p
<apachelogger> gsettings-desktop-schemas	3.8.0-1ubuntu1
<apachelogger> that sounds less appropriate
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why libgtk2/3 are on the ISO is more interesting
<shadeslayer> probably recommended by something
<apachelogger> supposedly because of libdbusmenu-gtk3-4:amd64	12.10.3daily13.06.07-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> libdbusmenu-gtk4:amd64	12.10.3daily13.06.07-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> but who'd know
<apachelogger> also
<smartboyhw> I think I should go and take a shower while this kde-workspace builds (now 22%)
<apachelogger> those packages sound like deep shit TBH
<apachelogger> does ubuntu ship libdbusmenu-qt2?
<apachelogger> then why do we need the gtk libs?
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> someone plz implement secret service stuffs in KWallet
<smartboyhw> http://commits.kde.org/kde-workspace/c1bac37206b542198385067f36d47dead10297=
<smartboyhw> a2
<smartboyhw> the commit which killed off solidcontrol
<smartboyhw> http://commits.kde.org/kde-workspace/c1bac37206b542198385067f36d47dead10297=a2 actually
<smartboyhw> 27%, 2nd stage.
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, BTW next time you don't have to explicitly state "saucy-proposed" for dev release uploads, write "saucy" and it will redirect it for you (saw the changelog in kde-workspace)
<shadeslayer> which upload is this?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, 4.10.4 saucy.
<shadeslayer> don't think that was me
<smartboyhw> Or apachelogger ?
 * smartboyhw easily forgets names
<smartboyhw> ......
<shadeslayer> Riddell I guess
<smartboyhw> Damn it..
<smartboyhw>  -- Rohan Garg <rohangarg@kubuntu.org>   Fri, 07 Jun 2013 00:19:37 +0100
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, is it you?^
<shadeslayer> yes, but, I usually don't upload to saucy-proposed
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ooh
<shadeslayer> alrighty
<shadeslayer> kate done as well
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, \o/
<smartboyhw> kde-workspace should be able to be uploaded within 1 hour or so.
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: rev 766 in kde-workspace packaging
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=766&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 766 | *** empty log message ***
<shadeslayer> -.-
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, 15 years ago? Why do you want that!?
<shadeslayer> I meant the bzr rev
<shadeslayer> stupid ubottu
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<smartboyhw> Help..... Can someone suggest solutions to http://paste.kde.org/775856/ ?
<smartboyhw> Almost finally, and it failed.
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ^
 * smartboyhw really has to go for a shower...
<shadeslayer> cp: cannot stat ‘debian/tmp/usr/bin/solid-network’: No such file or directory
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, what's that?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: likewise
<smartboyhw> That's the question...
<shadeslayer> means there is no usr/bin/solid-network anymore
<shadeslayer> and you need to drop it from the install file
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, uh, that requires me to build it again and again....
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: let me know if you want an EC2 instance
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I think later.
<shadeslayer> okay
<yofel> smartboyhw: the saucy-proposed thing came from the upload script I believe
<yofel> mind fixing that?
<smartboyhw> yofel, laters, let me get this kde-workspace done.
<yofel> k
<smartboyhw> The problem is that it doesn't tell WHICH install file which means I have to go through them:(
<shadeslayer> grep it
<yofel> uh,  it does?
<smartboyhw> Yeah, I need it.
<yofel> smartboyhw: it usually shows you the target folder it tries to copy the file into
<yofel> you can guess the install file from that
<smartboyhw> Oh yeah it does:P
<smartboyhw> Hmm weird, that file doesn't even exist..............
<smartboyhw> in the .install file
<smartboyhw> Yes found it!!!!!!!!
<smartboyhw> yofel, should I better also remove things with networkmanager in the .install file?
<smartboyhw> Since clearly that thing doesn't exist at all......
<yofel> probably, otherwise this will take ages. You can add stuff back when it shows in list-missing
<ScottK> jussi: Printers thing in system settings --> Add printer.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: that doesn't make the scanner work
<shadeslayer> only adds the printer
 * smartboyhw now goes and takes a shower while this thing rebuilds.
<ScottK> When I fire up skanlite, it finds it on the network.
<ScottK> I don't think I had to set up anything for that.
<yofel> it does so here too, but I have hp-systray running so maybe that helps
<ScottK> I don't.
 * ScottK needs to go.
<shadeslayer> bah, power outage
<shadeslayer> will poke kde-baseapps once its restored 
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> "Kenny Duffus (kduffus) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team until 2014-06-24" yay seaLne still loves us!
<seaLne> :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<apachelogger> yofel: are you going to port your neon macro stuff to kf5?
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain if I touch it the builds will not work for the rest of the year :S
<yofel> apachelogger: can do, what exactly needs porting though? (note: i have yet to make one successful build of qt5 and kf5...)
<apachelogger> yofel: put everything into /opt/project-neon-kf5 I guess
<apachelogger> or project-neon5
<apachelogger> which do you like better?
<yofel> latter
<apachelogger> include /opt/project-neon5/share/project-neon/pkg-project-neon.mk
<apachelogger> yofel: what do we call the packages? project-neon5-qtbase?
<yofel> rather
<yofel> include /opt/project-neon5/share/pkg-project-neon/1/project-neon.mk
<apachelogger> yofel: that's what you have in your qt :P
<yofel> as I won't mess with the current buildsystem rev, or things really will not work for a year 11
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> apachelogger: that's a legacy symlink to ../pkg-project-neon/0/project-neon.mk
<apachelogger> using /1/ then :P
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> this was never designed for renaming the project folder -.-
<apachelogger> that's why I said there's a whole bunch of crap that needs changing :P
<yofel> yeah, but that even counts for project-neon-runtime, as that's currently a flat folder structure in bzr that's packaged.
<yofel> and cp -r opt/project-neon opt/project-neon5 sounds wrong -.-
<apachelogger> why?
<soee> how is the work on 4.11 going ? :) i read opensuse has it ready already 
<yofel> apachelogger: I'll duplicate the buildsystem, but that's my fault for putting it there I guess
<Riddell> still coming along, we've had a year's worth of debian merges to do as well so not as fast as ideal but it's on its way
<Riddell> soee: all help appreciated
<shadeslayer> apol still hasn't bumped the so version
<shadeslayer> boo
<soee> Riddell, i would help if i would know anything about packaging - its in my plans to learn but have no time for this atm (to many projects to do)
<smartboyhw> Request for EC2s....
<yofel> shadeslayer: you fine wth /opt/project-neon5? better idea?
 * shadeslayer thinks that's fine
<apachelogger> yofel: IMO not sharing the buildsystem is the way to go anyway
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer can you guys get me one?
<apachelogger> when two things that are not the same live in the same file thigns get messy
<apachelogger> ask shadeslayer and his pgst stuff :P
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: get you what?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ec2:P
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> ec2
<yofel> apachelogger: yeah, that's why I wanted to add a new rev, but there's a lot more in there that musn't be shared
<smartboyhw> yofel, ^
<yofel> apachelogger: I think i'll just for project-neon-runtime and make project-neon5-runtime
<yofel> *fork
<shadeslayer> Riddell can probably do that better
<apachelogger> yofel: sounds good to me
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/project-neon5
<yofel> Quintasan: ^
<apachelogger> yofel: I suppose we want a separate ppa?
<apachelogger> oh, I already created one with a silly name
<apachelogger> ololo
<yofel> do we really need a spereate one?
<apachelogger> for the time being I'd keep the stuff separate tbh
<apachelogger> only bloats each other's apt cache
<apachelogger> and it's perfectly reasonable to use only the kf5 neon or only the sc4 neon
<apachelogger> oh well
<yofel> sure, but they should be able to co-exist, and I don't want to deprecate a ppa with 32G of space :P
<apachelogger> it wouldn't be deprecation
<apachelogger> at some point the main ppa will become the ppa for frameworks5 stuff :P
<yofel> but yeah, a work archive until we have something that works would be good
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5
<apachelogger> feel free to propoes better name :P
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> yofel: please poke me when you have make runtime whatever magic that possibly builds, I'll try to make qtbase build work then
 * apachelogger is very excited \\o/
<yofel> that'll be good for neon. lately it's mostly been in maintenance mode ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so will this be coinstallable with regular PN?
<shadeslayer> yofel: because it works so well :P
<apachelogger> that's the reason we want opt/project-neon5/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: right, but you'll also need config stuff
<shadeslayer> and a desktop file
<yofel> desktop is no issue
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: hm?
<apachelogger> there is no desktop?! :P
<yofel> the utils are an issue because I put those in /usr
<yofel> on my todo for later though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: alternative config folder to ~/.project-neon-kde
<yofel> I'll probably just name everything neon5-* ^^
<apachelogger> ^^
<yofel> shadeslayer: alternative everything
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> at least we have experience in that :P
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> atleast we have a env rc file that we can sed out :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what are your thoughts on gtk bits landing on the ISO when you add muon-discover?
<smartboyhw> Nobody gave me an EC2?:(
<smartboyhw> Rebuilding again....
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/775874/
<apachelogger> ?
<yofel> apachelogger: without that qtscriptgenerator doesn't build
<apachelogger> because qtscriptgenerator apparently is too stupid to include PHONON_INCLUDES
<yofel> probably, the archive package has phonon-inc.patch for that
 * apachelogger shakes head
 * yofel agrees
<yofel> apachelogger: do we need package tests? Nobody cared to make them work for neon4...
<apachelogger> yofel: package tests?
<yofel> dh_auto_test
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> mighty upstraem has CI ^^
<yofel> ok, removed
<yofel> true, that actually works, dh tests don't
 * yofel fixes a bazillion hardcoded project names...
<shadeslayer> *blink*
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/775880/
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> uh oh...
<shadeslayer> ?
<shadeslayer> not even sure where that comes from tbh
<yofel> shadeslayer: check the control file, but I might know where that came from
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> Package: libkonq5-dev (>= 4:4.10.80)
<shadeslayer> xD
<yofel> yeah, I feared as much
<yofel> I broke kubuntu-initial-upload
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> fixed
<shadeslayer> awesome
 * yofel had totally forgotten to revert that -.-
 * yofel wonders whether we still need update_qt_cache.pl
<yofel> probably not
<yofel> actually it makes no sense as it has qt4 in the path
<Quintasan> Riddell: Got the tablet
<Quintasan> 1. Great return address (>We don't have countries in Scotland)
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> haha
<Quintasan> 2. You kind of forgot to delete you google data
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/775898 project-neon5-runtime
<Quintasan> ie. I had access to your inbox
<yofel> now I need to review that ^^
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: looks like this in master: http://i.imgur.com/mUnq12Z.png
<JontheEchidna> (for 2.1 for saucy)
 * Quintasan kindly deletes everything from the tablet
<smartboyhw> Quintasan: No worries, Riddell doesn't have many secrets:P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: here's what I've been working on for the rootfs http://paste.kde.org/775910/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hopefully you can use that to create a rootfs for the userdata partition
<shadeslayer> just copy the tar and extract it using the recovery
<shadeslayer> missing some characters the script is
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Better : http://paste.kde.org/775916/
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: I'm pretty sure you wouldn't like me having access to every message you receive
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, I know:)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ok
<Quintasan> will try
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> you're on your own wrt the kernel stuff though :P
<Quintasan> mmkya
<yofel> apachelogger: final include path: /opt/project-neon5/share/pkg-project-neon5/0/project-neon5.mk
<Quintasan> Where the hell is our bug policy?
<smartboyhw> Srsly, someone give me an ec2 or I can't finish the package within three days.....
<smartboyhw> package = kde-workspace 4.10.80
<yofel> Quintasan: what bug policy?
<smartboyhw> Too many extra files here.....
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: just a second
<yofel> smartboyhw: I can give you an account on my server, it's not that fast, but probably faster than anything you have
<Quintasan> yofel: As in where to report bugs against packages in kubuntu-ppa
<smartboyhw> yofel, I will wait for shadeslayer ...
<Quintasan> yofel: I have a user that claims kde-style-oxygen is not supporting multilib
<yofel> Quintasan: packaging bugs go there, that's in every news item on kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> need to get 56 MB's of packages /o\
<smartboyhw> Hurray/o\
<smartboyhw> LO
<smartboyhw> LOL
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: need 5 minutes while packages are downloaded and installed
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, eh.....
<smartboyhw> yofel, you can give me an ec2 now right?
 * yofel doesn't have the ec2 account information
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bettar
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh alright
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: still terrible affordance on them icons
 * smartboyhw would have hoped that Riddell is not away or idle....
<apachelogger> a magic wand to change the display of items
<apachelogger> that is "new" :P
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5/+packages \o/
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> yofel: weeh \o/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: at least list1 list2 and list3 weren't in the list :P
<apachelogger> yofel: I'll try to fiddle qtbase in about 1hr
<yofel> apachelogger: where's the qt5/kf5 build guide on techbase again? I didn't find it when I looked for it a week ago...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: need more lists :@
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: iirc apol was experimenting with different views
<apachelogger> yofel: that's the trick, it aint on techbase :P
<apachelogger> yofel: http://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Building
<yofel> . . .
<yofel> thanks
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: need your ssh key
<yofel> https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon5-runtime
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, check in launchpad.net/~smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> There's my sshhhhhhshshsh key:P
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: ubuntu@ec2-50-17-121-9.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<shadeslayer> check if it works
<shadeslayer> it's a saucy ami
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yep:) thanks
<shadeslayer> so you can just do sudo apt-get builddep kde-workspace and run dpkg-buildpackage on that
<yofel> good that I read the kf5 wiki, neon doesn't have QML2_IMPORT_PATH set yet
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, what's happening with those 403 Forbidden messages? I can't install any package now....
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> hm
<smartboyhw> ....
<shadeslayer> screw that
<shadeslayer> probably ec2 being shit
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: fixed
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, thx!
<shadeslayer> np
<smartboyhw> God, it's faster:)
<shadeslayer> yeah :)
<yofel> "Don't bother with KDEDIR and KDEHOME etc. this stuff isn't used anymore. "
<yofel> eeeeh?
<yofel> apachelogger: kf5 is pure-XDG?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: get ec2 sorted?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yep:)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: gtk bits should be removed, wasn't it a simple recommend somewhere?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you contacted upstream analitza about soname?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I did poke apol
<shadeslayer> he said he'll do it
<shadeslayer> but I haven't heard back from him 
<shadeslayer> nor do I see a commit
<Riddell> shadeslayer: "kde-runtime shadeslayer WOP"  WOP?
<shadeslayer> maybe we should do it ourselves
<shadeslayer> Riddell: should say WIP
<shadeslayer> WOP was a typo earlier :P
<Riddell> looks like you guys are onto the build failures, I'll get onto the package splitting
<shadeslayer> yeah, that'd be awesome
<shadeslayer> I'l be leaving in 1 hour
<shadeslayer> plan on finshing ~everything in the build-failiures
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer I just can't install one of the build-deps......
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: are you running byobu?
<smartboyhw> kdepimlibs5-dev 
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yep
<smartboyhw> Ninjas PPA enabled.
<shadeslayer> kdepim isn't done yet afaict
<shadeslayer> yofel is working on that
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, em I can actually install it on my local computer....
<Riddell> what happens?
<shadeslayer> my screen is full of dots
<smartboyhw> Riddell, a lot of probs and finally sounds like libicalc1 is just uninstallable
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, !?!!!?!?!
<shadeslayer> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/06/17/plasma-desktopvg2737.png
<smartboyhw> nice;P
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw, if you ebnable proposed it might work for you ..i had to do so yesterday and libicalc1 installed ok 
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, ah......
<Riddell> presumably your terminal is larger than the other user of that screen session
<shadeslayer> I see only a small part of the screen : http://wstaw.org/m/2013/06/17/plasma-desktopJN2737.png
<smartboyhw> I have a small terminal:P
 * shadeslayer rages at quilt
<smartboyhw> Thank you BluesKaj 
<smartboyhw> Now I can finally build heh heh
<smartboyhw> Who changed byobu's behaviour!?
<yofel> shadeslayer: thanks for reminding me of what I wanted to do before neon distraced me ^^
<shadeslayer> moi
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: np
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas why quilt would say "No series file found" even though I specify debian/patches in quiltrc
<shadeslayer> QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw, I'm still having a proble with katepart being held back , so a warning is in order here , probly disabling proposed now is a good idea , ..I waited too long 
<yofel> other than the file not being there, no
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, yeah...
<yofel> BluesKaj: do you have the ninja ppa enabled? That would be worse than -proposed right now
<smartboyhw> Hmm BTW can someone ask in #calligra again for the armhf solution!?
<smartboyhw> yofel, I have:P (wihout proposed however)
<Riddell> what's wrong with calligra?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, armhf doesn't build and some files are duplicated...
<smartboyhw> Meaning Breaks and Replaces are needed.
<Riddell> hmm
<smartboyhw> Riddell, we discussed yesterday and it turns out that it doesn
<smartboyhw> 't use qreal
<Riddell> /build/buildd/calligra-2.6.92/krita/image/kis_filter_weights_applicator.h: In member function 'KisFixedPoint KisFilterWeightsApplicator::l_to_c(KisFixedPoint) const':
<Riddell> /build/buildd/calligra-2.6.92/krita/image/kis_filter_weights_applicator.h:302:5: error: control reaches end of non-void function [-Werror=return-type]
<Riddell> ah this is qreal fun
<Riddell> /build/buildd/calligra-2.6.92/krita/image/kis_filter_weights_applicator.h:135:55: error: conversion from 'double' to 'const KisFixedPoint' is ambiguous
<smartboyhw> yep. I asked #krita yesterday, no one replied.
<Riddell> so just add some casts in the right place
<smartboyhw> Riddell, and I need to provide you a fixed control file.
<smartboyhw> Which I have here...
<smartboyhw> email maybe?
<yofel> bzr?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: fixed control for what?
<smartboyhw> yofel, not sure if I bzr it.
<BluesKaj> yofel, thanks , I think so ...c hecking
<smartboyhw> Riddell, there are errrors...
<Riddell> smartboyhw: in calligra?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, let me get it...
<yofel> smartboyhw: why not?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, http://paste.kde.org/775346/
 * smartboyhw thinks that ec2s build slower.....
<smartboyhw> Or did I used a far too low -j ?
 * smartboyhw used -j4 in both his computer and the ec2.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: the cheap ec2s are pretty slow yes
<Riddell> smartboyhw: does it have 4 cores? else -j4 will make it slower
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I thought it has..... Anyplace where I can see?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Riddell> smartboyhw: looks like fixes needed, if you have them put them in bzr
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK....
<shadeslayer> you could try GCE
<shadeslayer> instead of EC2
<shadeslayer> supposedly faster
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, what's GCE?
<Riddell> what's GCE?
<yofel> btw. we need this for 4.11: http://paste.kde.org/775898
<shadeslayer> GOogle Compute Engine
<yofel> erm
<yofel> http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.de/2013/06/plasma-nm-0909.html
<yofel> I mean
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, is it expensive?
<shadeslayer> dunno, haven't done a price comparison
 * smartboyhw wants to dump the kde-workspace work and do plasma nm :P
<Riddell> yofel: hmm interesting.  we also have a todo item to package the new plasmoid afiestas_ is working on
<smartboyhw> much hell easier:P
<shadeslayer> https://developers.google.com/compute/docs/pricing
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it does have 4 cores (the ec2)
<shadeslayer> if you look at the high CPU machine types, it's 0.163 USD / hour
<smartboyhw> Maybe -j8 will be better:P
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: really? I see only 1 core
<afiestas_> Riddell: new plasmoid? what?
<afiestas_> aaaa
<afiestas_> plasma-nm !
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, according to the CPU.......
 * smartboyhw doesn't know...
<afiestas_> I'm not working on it, other people in solid are
<yofel> problem with pnm 0.9.0.9 is that it requires NM >= 0.9.8 which rules out 12.04 and 12.10
<smartboyhw> yofel, eh:(
<yofel> maybe just backporting the modemmanagager part could be done
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: I only see processor       : 0
<Riddell> yofel: why would you want to backport it?
<yofel> Riddell: kde-workspace 4.11 has no modemmanager anymore, that's why pnm 0.9.0.9 ships an embedded copy
 * yofel would guess that at least the mobile phone stuff would break
<smartboyhw> Description:  Socket: LGA771, Clockspeed: 2.7 GHz, No of Cores: 4, Max TDP: 80 W
<smartboyhw> Other names:  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5430 @ 2.66GHz
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ^ ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> that doesn't mean you have access to all the cores :P
<yofel> I'm not too sure we want to do backports for 12.10, but 12.04 would be nice - if doable (not of the betas)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, heck 1 is too slow....
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> I can't fix kde-runtime without quilt
<Riddell> so install quilt?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I have it installed, but it doesn't work :(
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :O
<smartboyhw> How come?
<shadeslayer> can't find the series file for some reason
 * smartboyhw decides to go and package PNM while waiting for the SLOW ec2.
<smartboyhw> And if it's my sleep time, shadeslayer can take over:):P
<shadeslayer> nope, I'm heading out to watch a movie soonish
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, heck....\
<smartboyhw> Riddell maybe?
<yofel> now that's a nice patch name
<yofel> kubuntu_REMOVE_WITH_4.11_nodisplay_import_wizard.diff
<shadeslayer> lol
<smartboyhw> yofel, LOL
<shadeslayer> don't think I can get kde-runtime done in time :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: $QUILT_PATCHES set?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I set it in ~/.quiltrc
<smartboyhw> yofel, does Plasma NM exist in repos?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: well yes we've been using it for years
<yofel> smartboyhw: yeah, source is networkmanagement
<smartboyhw> Found it.
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<shadeslayer> interesting
<shadeslayer> exporting did the job
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: So you are telling me this command will generate working rootfs for armhf?
<apachelogger> yofel: yes XDG, finally :P
<yofel> \o/
<apachelogger> it's like 3000 degrees in my office
<apachelogger> HALP
 * yofel put the coffee he just made into the refidgerator. maybe that'll be edible in an hour
<apachelogger> kubotu: order beer
 * kubotu gives apachelogger a nice frosty mug of beer.
<smartboyhw> I think someone has to take over the ec2 build then........
<apachelogger> yus!
<smartboyhw> Too long. I would have slept by then (ETA 12:30 A.M. HKT)
<smartboyhw> Or even longer...
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: this should help re: stale updates http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=muon.git&a=commit&h=7e1aaaaf0706bb62a55b24a455783a119c369c33
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah, it helps a bit
<JontheEchidna> the thing is, APT doesn't really support a sane workflow in that regard :s
<apachelogger> needs fixy
<apachelogger> actually I think the problem is with libapt, if it runs into 404 a client should be able to handle this
<apachelogger> which would for all and every transport amount to refresh cache
<smartboyhw> Hurray, kcron failed with some strange sbuildrc error:P
<apachelogger> in fact, apt should just refersh the cache whenever it wants to do something :P
<smartboyhw> Retrying
<apachelogger> the problem is ... in terms of the archive you'd not get a 404 but still pointlessly update to possibly even broken versions
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<apachelogger> say 1ubuntu13.04.1 was pushed to updates, then you refresh, 3 days later you update to that version but meanwhile 1ubuntu13.04.2 was pushed to updates fixing a grave regression
<apachelogger> lot's of not so easy prevent corner cases with apt unfotunately :(
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yes, for some definition of working
<smartboyhw> Someone fix kcron, kde4-config can't be found. Better still, cmake can be specified (>= 2.8)
<Quintasan> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1479913
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: make sure you have a standard ubuntu initrd
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^ I found this
<shadeslayer> oh cool
<apachelogger> fun game: search the backlog for need
<apachelogger> you are all very needy people
<apachelogger> also the software is very needy
<apachelogger> :P
<BluesKaj> yofel, I have to leave your ninja ppa enabled until the katepart libkatepartinterfaces4 depenedencies are available 
<shadeslayer> ok I've gtg
<shadeslayer> if someone wants to do kde-runtime feel free to take it
<smartboyhw> I forgotten, what's the command invoking --list-missing again?
 * apachelogger builders qtbase
<apachelogger> yofel: btw, problem with builder as it is right now... one could not build different series at the same time
<apachelogger> then again I wonder whether that is desirable nayway
<apachelogger> *anyway
<Quintasan> Riddell: Flashing SDE to the Archos tablet voids the warranty, I believe that's what we actually want :P
<apachelogger> cache needed locking and build dir needs name change
<apachelogger> latter is easy, former can get very tricky ^^
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, you know the answer?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you definitely want SDE
<apachelogger> you can't do shit without the SDE :S
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: 42
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: dh_install?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, ah thx
<apachelogger> depends on what list-missing you want :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: warranty shmarranty
<apachelogger> we also have a more generic list-missing technique via pbuilder hooks
<ahoneybun> JontheEchidna: have you looked into the steam issue?
<JontheEchidna> like I said, it requires supporting the Ubuntu Web Store, which is being worked on
<ahoneybun> web store?
 * apachelogger forwards to phoronix "muon developer: if you can't buy prn there, it aint high priority to support"
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> ahoneybun: I thought we'd talked about this, maybe not
<Quintasan> LOL
<ahoneybun> JontheEchidna: I never heard of a Web Store
<JontheEchidna> ahoneybun: Ubuntu offers it as a free app through its web store
<JontheEchidna> through the same service it offers 3rd party for-purchase apps
<smartboyhw> Hey ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: hello
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what is still blocking that btw?
<ahoneybun> JontheEchidna: but that does not make it any easier for Kubuntu users
<apachelogger> seems like years since we first talked about it :(
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: well up until a year ago I didn't have the time.... Then I had to do LibQApt2 for the last release
<JontheEchidna> ahoneybun: yeah. but then Canonical never really cared about Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> JontheEchidna: I kinda get that feeling
<apachelogger> well
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I've almost got it working now. Should be in 2.1
<ahoneybun> is there anything that the Kubuntu devels can do though?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is that going to be in saucy? xD
<JontheEchidna> I've been working on an Ubuntu Web Store backend for Muon 2.1
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: that's the dream
 * apachelogger likes to dream
<smartboyhw> JontheEchidna, web store?
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: read backlog
 * smartboyhw can't understand...
 * apachelogger paints a picture of a unicorn on the channel wall
<apachelogger> this is saucy
<apachelogger> end of story
<apachelogger> .
<ahoneybun> JontheEchidna: so Muon will be able to access ubuntu web store?
<apachelogger> debian/rules:5: /opt/project-neon5/share/pkg-project-neon/1/project-neon.mk: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> right
<smartboyhw> Hell, why we never heard of Ubuntu Web Store?
<JontheEchidna> smartboyhw: no clue. it's been around for 2 or 3 years
<JontheEchidna> as part of the Ubuntu Software Center
<Riddell> kuser is a licence mess, some files gpl 2, some gpl 2+ and some gpl 2,3
<Riddell> grump grump
<JontheEchidna> ahoneybun: items for purchase in the web store will be displayed like normal applications in Muon: http://i.imgur.com/LxCMfV6.png
<apachelogger> webstore is just another frontend
<apachelogger> like ubuntu software center
<apachelogger> albeit former didn't really take off
<apachelogger> like anything web in ubuntuland
<JontheEchidna> also http://i.imgur.com/iPDFKxK.png
<ahoneybun> JontheEchidna: so I take this will fix the steam problem as well
<JontheEchidna> ahoneybun: yes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that website seems illthemed :P
<ahoneybun> JontheEchidna: awesome
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also your cpus be very hawt
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: running Folding @ Home
<apachelogger> dust patrol incoming
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> good folds
<JontheEchidna> my GPU blows the CPU out of the water ^^
<JontheEchidna> 4x as much from it
<smartboyhw> Thanks to JontheEchidna I now know a new channel called #kubuntu-status.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: folds or temp? :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: temp's ok actually: http://i.imgur.com/eX6pLRB.png
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: gpus are nice
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> funny thing
<apachelogger> I only recently noticed that my desktop has two gpus
<yofel> apachelogger: for now make builder support saucy, we can make that multi-release later on
<apachelogger> I can watch HD entertainment movies while folding
<apachelogger> what'd you say to that
<smartboyhw> I really like my i5 (1st gen) CPU.
<smartboyhw> Builds things fast.
<apachelogger> yofel: well, multi-release IMHO makes only sense when you run on different machines
<JontheEchidna> I have an i5-3470 that I got this March. Love it.
<apachelogger> otherwise the builder isntances will just slow each other down
<apachelogger> through cache locking and general IO
<yofel> apachelogger: run one after the other?
<apachelogger> and in turn, if you run it on different machines you don't have problems with multiple builder instances anyway
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, that's what I'd do on a single machine setup
<yofel> ok, if that works then I'm happy
<apachelogger> on that note we probably also want to block process cache updates
<apachelogger> and only once per day
<apachelogger> otherwise you get git rev abc in saucy and rev cba in raring
<yofel> that's what we do no, fine
<yofel> *now
<apachelogger> yofel: it's not a big issue, it's just that IMO it's better if the same rev is shipped for all series
<yofel> right
<apachelogger> and it probably is not hard to do because the cache instances live in the non-chrooted parent anyway, so simply updating the cache on creation rather than on access would solve it
<apachelogger> not a biggy though
<apachelogger> anyway, new try
<Quintasan> The question now is whether our gles binaries work shadeslayer
<apachelogger> Need to get 2997 kB/5272 kB of archives. After unpacking 18.0 MB will be used.
<apachelogger> Abort.
<apachelogger> pbuilder doesn't like me :(
<smartboyhw> It would be nice of anyone if he/she would like to dget -x https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/networkmanagement_0.9.0.9-0ubuntu1.dsc and review and upload...
<smartboyhw> As for kde-workspace, could someone takeover the ec2?
 * apachelogger points at Quintasan
<Quintasan> what
<Quintasan> I'm busy noiw
<smartboyhw> Wait, don't upload
<smartboyhw> Uh god, it's that .sbuildrc problem again in PPAs.
<apachelogger> ...
 * apachelogger gets too many bug mails :(
<smartboyhw> Start in 59 seconds.
<smartboyhw> Whoa!!!!!
<smartboyhw> Today the build machines are happy it seems.
<apachelogger> tick tock goes the clock
<yofel> sbuildrc would explain why the build queues are empty ^^
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> Anyone having free time to upload?
<smartboyhw> Or just takeover the ec2?
<apachelogger> <- doing neon
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, sure:)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: upload what?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, plasma nm 0.9.0.9
<Riddell> smartboyhw: could do, ~jr on lp if you want to give me access
<smartboyhw> Riddell, um pnm is on my ppa...
<smartboyhw> dget -x https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/networkmanagement_0.9.0.9-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ok, mind and poweroff ec2 if you're done with it
 * yofel off, bbl
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I don't have pnm on the ec2, it's for kde-workspace.
<Riddell> aah
<smartboyhw> Building slowly at 40%.
<smartboyhw> Damn, what happened to amd64 ppa build machines today? .sbuildrc failed again for kuser...
<apachelogger> yofel:  -> Considering build-dep pkg-project-neon-tools (>= 211~)
<apachelogger> E: No packages found
<apachelogger> :'(
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> your version is weird
<Riddell> hmm, broken launchpad? https://i142660610.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/142660610/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.kuser_4%3A4.10.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz?token=615216f447c3eff05cf81a16616b77fb
<yofel> apachelogger: pkg-project-neon5-tools
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah
 * smartboyhw goes to report
<apachelogger> and name
<Riddell> smartboyhw: why this change?
<Riddell> -       dh $@ --parallel --with kde --dbg-package=plasma-widget-networkmanagement-dbg
<Riddell> +       dh $@ --parallel --with=kde --dbg-package=plasma-widget-networkmanagement-dbg
<smartboyhw> Riddell, doesn't it work with --with=kde only? Saw it in developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html "KDE packaging"
<Riddell> man dh says with a space
<apachelogger> dh8 should work with either
<apachelogger> dh7 only worked with = IIRC
<Quintasan> dh9 works only with space
<Quintasan> :P
<Riddell> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/kde.html looks like an unreviewed old wiki page, the translations stuff is out of date
<smartboyhw> Eh!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<smartboyhw> Sorry then....
<smartboyhw> That's misleading:P
<Riddell> hello ShiningThrough 
<jessie> I'm having issues with my KScreen set up on 4.10.54
<jessie> *4.10.4
<ShiningThrough> Riddell: hey there
<Riddell> smartboyhw: hmm
<Riddell>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/oxygen/32x32/apps/networkmanager.png', which is also in package kde-workspace-data 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> smartboyhw: does kde-workspace-4.10.80/solid/icons/ox22-app-networkmanager.png still exist in 4.10.80?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, probably not.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, networkmanager has moved in 4.10.80 from kde-workspace to networkmanagement.
<jessie> This is the error I'm getting when trying to open up the "Display and Monitor" section of System Settings: http://pastebin.com/NEXJKNrm
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I don't think it was ever part of kde-workspace ?
<Riddell> modem manager moved
<apachelogger> !find libsqlite1-dev saucy
<ubottu> Package/file libsqlite1-dev does not exist in saucy
<apachelogger> !find libsqlite0-dev saucy
<ubottu> Found: libsqlite0-dev
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> E: Unable to locate package libsqlite0-dev
<smartboyhw> Riddell, confirmed, it wasn't there.
<smartboyhw> there = 4.10.80.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: uploaded!
<smartboyhw> Someone take over kde-workspace ec2 10.196.107.47
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thx
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> yofel: sqlite0-dev wasn't found, nto sure why, probably satisfy-deps is bogus or the wrong one or something
<apachelogger> it's too hawt to look into it though so I am going for a swim :P
<apachelogger> if you feel like it, everything is pushed
<apachelogger> simply get the builder from launchpad and try to run it
<apachelogger> o/
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Quintasan> ARGH
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we have three ec2 instances running just now, some over a week old, I don't have access to any, I'm going to terminate them unless you complain quickly
<ahoneybun> lordievader: hey
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1191870] plasma-desktop not working after upgrade to kubuntu 13.04 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1191870 (by Jeroen)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Either the rootfs is fscsk up or the kernel does some magic which make it impossible to boot it
 * Riddell gets kmymoney to compile!
<Riddell> boy is that thing a twisted mess of linking libraries all alike
<Riddell> and with names like gwenhywfar
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: fine yourself?
<lordievader> Doing good too.
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Is that you behind the G+ page?
<ahoneybun> yes
<Riddell> which g+ page?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: I'll be back in a few
<lordievader> Riddell: This one: https://plus.google.com/112490706514003921722/posts
<ahoneybun> lordievader: I thought it could somehow boost the docs on a google search
<lordievader> ahoneybun: It just might ;)
<ahoneybun> lordievader: I tried to add a few lines in the home page of the docs to get them found better
<ahoneybun> as well
 * yofel fixes kde-dev-tools deps so kuser builds
<yofel> er, pkg-kde-tools
<Quintasan> Riddell: So, summing up Day 1: Got rootfs 2. Can't boot it 3.Mer images work for some reason
<Quintasan> Maybe I have to rebuild the kernel
<ahoneybun> Quintasan: nexus?
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: Archos G9
<ahoneybun> Quintasan: booting kde active on it?
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: Trying to as you can see.
<ahoneybun> oh cool
<Riddell> Quintasan: that all makes sense
<Riddell> Quintasan: I expect arm devices need a fairly specific kernel
<Riddell> Quintasan: see if you can work out what kernel sources mer use for their image?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I "stole" the Mer kernel
<Quintasan> Riddell: I know where the sources are
<Riddell> borrowed :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: See, the device does not even boot or at least I can't see any output
<Quintasan> as it's supposed to have fbcon so it at least should spew out init crapping out
<Quintasan> But it doesn't
<Quintasan> Well, I'll just grab the source probably
<Quintasan> yofel: ping
<yofel> Quintasan: hm?
<Quintasan> yofel: I've seen you doing some kf5 magic, is that done?
<Quintasan> more importantly
<Quintasan> what has higher priority, 4.10.80 or kf5 in neon? :P
<yofel> Quintasan: the buildsystem should work, now I need to look how well harald's work runs
<yofel> Quintasan: uh, master (4.11) is still running as usualy
<yofel> no issues there
<yofel> -y
<Quintasan> so 4.10.80 then
<yofel> kf5 is somewhere before hatching, nothing more
<yofel> Quintasan: this is how much you have of kf5 so far: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5/+packages
<yofel> i.e. not much
<Riddell> Quintasan: is there a way to get debugging?  a serial console from usb is a common way
<Quintasan> Riddell: I need to get a proper cable for that. Last time I bought one it had VendorID and ProductID 0000 i.e. not working
<ahoneybun> Riddell: is there a problem with that page?
<Quintasan> yofel: I can't really get it right, when the hell do you change UNRELEASED to ${release} in our bzr?
<yofel> Riddell: one thing I just fixed in ksystemlog and kcron:
<yofel> - kdelibs5-dev (>= 4.10.80)
<yofel> + kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.10.80)
<yofel> Quintasan: for the ppa-builds? bzr-buildpackage-ppa does that
<Quintasan> shadeslayer pushed UNRELEASED in kiten to bzr and it's already in saucy
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> I forgot we should upload it to ninjas first
<yofel> ^^
<Riddell> oh thanks yofel 
<Quintasan> And now I realised why pbuilder-dist sucks for ninja packaging
<Riddell> ahoneybun: the g+ one?  I just don't understand what it is
<ahoneybun> Riddell: Was trying to make a google search of kubuntu docs come up better 
<Riddell> ah hah
<Quintasan> yofel: Can has your pbuilderrc?
<yofel> Quintasan: uh ok... give me a moment
<yofel> Quintasan: http://paste.kde.org/776396
<yofel> before using it make sure you have pigz and eatmydata installed
<Quintasan> yofel: Thanks
<Quintasan> pigz? what does that do?
<yofel> threaded gzip
<Quintasan> oh
<yofel> usage would be like: 'sudo -E dist=s pro=ninja pbuilder build ...'
<yofel> pro= can be anything though, I just didn't like writing 'pro=saucy-ninja-amd64' so that's different vars
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: re gles, doubt it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: holy shit, 1 week old? :O
<shadeslayer> Riddell: must have racked up quite a bill :/
<Quintasan> GIVE ALL UR MONEYZ TO Riddell
<Quintasan> NAO
<Quintasan> What on...
<yofel> ?
<Quintasan> W: Failed to fetch https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ninjas/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages  
<Quintasan> Can't build anything
<yofel> works here...
<Quintasan> transport-https is installed
<Quintasan> hmm
<yofel> what's the actual error?
<shadeslayer> you're not motivated enough :P
<Quintasan> weird
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: make sure the entry in sources.list is correct?
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> kdepim is still WIP :P
<Quintasan> I can access it just fine via url
<shadeslayer> I know
<yofel> is  ca-certificates installed?
<shadeslayer> I know
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ca-certificates
<shadeslayer> make sure that's installed
<shadeslayer> I had the exact same issueand it said the exact same thin
<shadeslayer> *thing
<yofel> shadeslayer: I only got home a while ago, working on it now
<Quintasan> no
<Quintasan> and that will probably solve it
<shadeslayer> they were going to fix that
<shadeslayer> but I guess they never got around to doing it
 * Quintasan takes kiten to fix
<shadeslayer> right, what's wrong with kiten?
<Quintasan> fails at install files
<Quintasan> WHY DIDN'T YOU SAVE MY CHANGES PBUILDER
<shadeslayer> what about <Quintasan> shadeslayer pushed UNRELEASED in kiten to bzr and it's already in saucy
<Quintasan> HURRRRRRRR
<Quintasan> nothing
<yofel> --save-after-login
<shadeslayer> oh okay
<Quintasan> yofel: I'm doing that :D
<yofel> ^^
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I'm dumb and I forgot we upload to ninjas first
<shadeslayer> happens to one and all
<yofel> rmember to use bzr-buildpackage-ppa if you work from bzr
<shadeslayer> I never figured that out :(
<Quintasan> wat
<yofel> I need to write a proper workflow guide one of these days...
<shadeslayer> so I just add the src entry to my host and use apt-get source :P
 * Quintasan tries that
<Quintasan> yofel: Yeah, really
<Quintasan> We have tons of tools and I don't even know half of them despite doing this god knows how many times
<shadeslayer> or alternatively, dpkg-source -x :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: if you have the deb-src line, then bzr builddeb will use apt-get source if it doesn't find the tarball ;)
<shadeslayer> hah
<Quintasan> So yofel I go to bzr directory and invoke the magic bzr-buildpackage-ppa?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what did Sune sign me up for
<shadeslayer> I need them logs
<Quintasan> wat?
<yofel> Quintasan, shadeslayer: bzr-buildpackage-ppa is really a wrapper around bzr buliddeb used by kubuntu-initial-upload usually
<yofel> it's what generates a properly versioned package from an UNRELEASED changelog
<yofel> and with -s X, you get ~ppaX
<Quintasan> aha
<yofel> like...
<yofel> kdepimlibs (4:4.10.80-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<yofel> bzr-buildpackage-ppa -s 4
<yofel> -> kdepimlibs_4.10.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10~ppa4.dsc
<shadeslayer> ah
<Quintasan> tis be magic
<yofel> it even uses -sd if you use -s
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: logs from what channel?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: debian-qt-kde
<shadeslayer> yofel: so maybe I'm using it wrong
<shadeslayer>  bzr-buildpackage-ppa -d saucy -s 3 -y 13.10 kiten                                                                                                                        shadeslayer@solembum
<shadeslayer> Error: Not a Debian package.
<Quintasan> <svuorela> there are several possibilities. 1) we wait for doko to respond. lol. 2) we track someone down with sufficient knowledge to help us. 3) we study hard and become 2)
<Quintasan> <pinotree> 4) we wait for ubuntu to break as well, so we're at 1)
<Quintasan> --> shadeslayer (~shadeslay@corkblock.jefferai.org) has joined #debian-qt-kde
<Quintasan> <svuorela> we could also get shadeslayer to do 2)
<yofel> shadeslayer: cd kiten ?
<Quintasan> gtfo from kiten shadeslayer
<Quintasan> I'm doing that
<shadeslayer> yofel: so I already need to have the source downloaded?
<shadeslayer> I thought it was going to do that itself :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, you need the branch
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: just an example
<shadeslayer> ah
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: pull the damn bzr packaging :P
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<Quintasan> shit it works!
<yofel> i.e. kbzr co kiten; cd kiten; bzr-buildpackage-ppa
<Quintasan> props to yofel for dem tools
<yofel> Quintasan: thanks for that go to debfx, I just found it :P
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> kubotu: order beer for debfx
 * kubotu gives debfx a nice frosty mug of beer.
<jefferai> Quintasan: Thou hast summoned e
<jefferai> *me
<Quintasan> Like how?
<jefferai> Three minutes ago :-)
<yofel> ofc. if the ppa doesn't have the tarball you'll have to download it first from ftpmaster.
<yofel> bzr builddeb checks apt, get-orig-source target and watch file. But none of those point at unstable kde ftp
<Quintasan> jefferai: oh
<Quintasan> I pasted logs for shadeslayer since he is like, dunno
<Quintasan> >usr/lib/libkiten.so.4.10.4.abi1
<Quintasan> WHO THE HELL DOES THAT?
<Quintasan> sorry for caps
<yofel> Quintasan: please be telling pad that you work on kiten...
<yofel> Quintasan: what? looks sane (for debian and kde...)
<Quintasan> dem wildcards?
<yofel> feel free to use one, the debian folks don't like them
<Quintasan> I'll do it the Debian way then
<Quintasan> Gotta get use to them
<shadeslayer> intertesting
<dantti_laptop> can I run that kubuntu armhf on a PI board? I need Qt5 packages on that thing... :P
<shadeslayer> PI Board?
<yofel> dantti_laptop: raspi? no
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> IIRC weren't there binaries for the Pi available?
<dantti_laptop> yes raspi
<yofel> but there were qt5 packages for #raspbian no?
<shadeslayer> like, binaries from Nokia
<shadeslayer> or maybe Digia
<dantti_laptop> hmm I have found a qt5 repo for rapbian but they didn't work
<yofel> what does kuser need nepomuk for o.O
<dantti_laptop> trying to run went to an egl error
<shadeslayer> yofel: don't you know, everything needs nepomuk now :P
<shadeslayer> nepomuk ALL the things
<yofel> oh, it's just kdepimlibs complaining in general
<dantti_laptop> tag your best system users :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: maybe close this now? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1176225
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1176225 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kdev-python" [Wishlist,New]
<shadeslayer> smarter_: want to update nootka ? :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: thanks, done
<dantti_laptop> yofel: btw why it won't work with raspi? is the arm there somehow different?
<shadeslayer> dantti_laptop: yep
<yofel> 1
<yofel> ^
<shadeslayer> ARM v6 ISA vs ARM v7 ISA IIRC
<dantti_laptop> I definetly doesn't get much how arm works, I see lots of companies do arm chips so I  always wonder what is arm  :P
<dantti_laptop> isn't arm11 new enough?
<yofel> arm is a mess of a bazillion different chip designes that don't play well together
<shadeslayer> ^^
<dantti_laptop> that's what I thought :P
<shadeslayer> and when they do, it's marketed as the smartest device ever built
<dantti_laptop> so I guess people just like arm for the price right?
<Riddell> and low energy use
<yofel> you mean like that arm.little thing? or how that mix was called
<shadeslayer> dantti_laptop: though if you want to run ubuntu on a cheap device, there's the ODROID U2
<yofel> shadeslayer: do we have a kernel guarantee for the odroid thing? if yes I might order myself one after all
<dantti_laptop> shadeslayer: well I'm going to run a full app on that thing so maybe I won't even have a desktop..
<shadeslayer> yofel: last I checked they did have a kernel
<dantti_laptop> *full screen app
<shadeslayer> http://dn.odroid.com/
<yofel> hm, I'll look at it, thanks
<shadeslayer> probably in there somewhere
<dantti_laptop> I installed kde on that thing :P
<shadeslayer> I would very much like to buy one for myself as well :P
<shadeslayer> dantti_laptop: why not :D
<dantti_laptop> after removing lots of stuff was almost useful :P
<shadeslayer> dantti_laptop: oh? you've already played with a U2?
<dantti_laptop> it ate +100mb of ram compared to xfce which is a lot on that thing :P
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> it has 2 GB's of RAM
<dantti_laptop> I have a raspi with 512mb
<shadeslayer> oh you're talking about the RasPi
<shadeslayer> yes
<dantti_laptop> just brought one for a project I'm working now
<yofel> kde is kinda usable on a raspi, but you do appreciate lxde for actual using it
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> my main issue was IO
<shadeslayer> had a class 4 SD card only
<dantti_laptop> I brought a class 10, but cpu usage is always 100% when I try to do stuff, like browsing..
<dantti_laptop> but for what I need I think it will work a Qt5 Jukebox app (for real jukebox machines)
<dantti_laptop> the app is almost done and might boostrap my company :P
<dantti_laptop> *bootstrap
<shadeslayer> neat :D
<shadeslayer> dantti_laptop: you might want to search for bakepi.sh
<shadeslayer> which is what the script to build Qt5 on the RasPi was called IIRC
<yofel> build
<yofel> raspi
<shadeslayer> haha
<yofel> you serious?
<Quintasan> >WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Quintasan> WHAT
<dantti_laptop> that might take 30 days :P
<Quintasan> now
<Quintasan> christ
<yofel> Quintasan: why do you care?
<Riddell> waa amarok crashes on startup
<Quintasan> yofel: ppa builder
<yofel> Quintasan: it should be ignored?
<Quintasan> yofel: https://i142679573.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/142679573/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.kiten_4%3A4.10.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10~ppa3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz?token=ee6f707a819bf5dfe3c8705b13112fa2
<Quintasan> wat
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> dantti_laptop: https://gitorious.org/+qtonpi
<Quintasan> .sbuildrc
<Quintasan> christ, what's going on with this ppa?
<yofel> brrrrrr
<yofel> retry
<Quintasan> k
<yofel> Quintasan: that has been popping up randomly the last few days
<yofel> maybe spam #launchpad with the name of the builder this happened on
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://github.com/hardkernel/linux
<dantti_laptop> shadeslayer: thanks will take a look
<yofel> shadeslayer: you know, not having to build my own kernel was one of the reasons why I stopped using gentoo ;P
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> yofel: forums say that they have everything bundled up into a nice package
<shadeslayer> http://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=12
<yofel> oh nice
<shadeslayer> x11 drivers as well, though come with a EULA
<shadeslayer> anyway, sleeping, it's quite late :)
<shadeslayer> night
<yofel> gn
<Quintasan> HURR SBUILD
<yofel> huh, strigi vanished from kdepim
<yofel> good thing I guess
<Quintasan> ffs
<Quintasan> yofel: It still fails with the sbuild crap
<yofel> did you just retry it? :(
<yofel> oh, the mails have the builder name
<yofel> so it seems hamsa is broken
 * Quintasan goes to #launchpad
<Quintasan> yofel: Proposed solution: HAMMER THIS BUILDER UNTIL THEY FIX IT!
<yofel> nah, I see lots of mails from neon too today... reading it now
<yofel> found something bad though looking at them :(
<yofel> [Neon] [Bug 1191927] [NEW] Plasma-desktop crashes at startup
<ubottu> bug 1191927 in Project Neon "Plasma-desktop crashes at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1191927
<yofel> Unrecognized character \x95 at /home/buildd/.sbuildrc line 1.
<yofel> Compilation failed in require at /usr/bin/sbuild line 488.
<yofel> hamsa........
<Quintasan> ehueheuheueheuheuehueheuehue
<yofel> no wonder the build queues are empty :D
 * Quintasan gives up for time being
<yofel> Quintasan: brrrrr http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/neon_f.png
<Quintasan> yofel: hamsa?
<Quintasan> xD
<yofel> some of it
<yofel> some is s-d-o being too old o.O
<yofel> which shouldn't happen
<yofel> will look at it later
<yofel> Quintasan: essentially, every amd64-only failed on there is hamsa ^^
<yofel> *failure
<yofel> vHanda: where's the current shared-desktop-ontologies repository at?
<yofel> all I can find is the one on SF.net which has 0.10.51 which isn't enough for neon
<yofel> (neon uses git://oscaf.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/oscaf/shared-desktop-ontologies)
<yofel> Quintasan: Currently building on wani05, yay
<yofel> heh, hamsa even killed kmix
 * yofel wonders what to do with usr/lib/kde4/kcm_pimactivity.so
<yofel> I need to re-setup icecc one of these days :S
 * yofel still isn't sure where to put kcm_pimactivity http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/kcm_pimactivity.png
<Jonah_> hey, is there a ppa for kde for ubuntu 13.10?
<Jonah_> or, is it required to simply download the 13.10 kubuntu iso?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1173509] qtdemo application missing in qt4-demos @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1173509 (by Peter Würtz)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-18
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer> yofel: pingly
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/776720/
<shadeslayer> what I ran : bzr-buildpackage-ppa -d saucy -y 13.10
<shadeslayer> oh right
<shadeslayer> nvm
<smartboyhw> Good evening.
<smartboyhw> How's kde-workspace?
<smartboyhw> Erm, nobody fixed it for me?
<smartboyhw> :O
<smartboyhw> I thought I left it with someone able to takeover...
<shadeslayer> debian/tmp/usr/share/kde4/services/searchproviders/freshmeat.desktop
<shadeslayer> why that looks like a fun search provider
<smartboyhw> Nice:)
<smartboyhw> Some of my exam results came out today. Most crapped is Chinese:(
<smartboyhw> Best subjects are chemistry , biology and computer
<shadeslayer> congrats :)
<shadeslayer> atleast you passed :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, eh hum it's still Form 3, I pass everything (I do have a good result at school)
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: IMHO passing is all that matters :P
<shadeslayer> because even that was super hard at my uni
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, in Hong Kong, passing is just s***t
<shadeslayer> maybe you should move to Austria
<shadeslayer> where they complete their Bachelors in 12 years
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :O
<smartboyhw> 12 years for a single bachelor degree!?
<shadeslayer> ask apachelogger
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I had no access to the machine and it's an expensive machine that so I had to turn it off
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh dear....
<smartboyhw> Can someone who has a fast machine build that?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ok I'll take a look
<smartboyhw> It takes SO long for me to build kde-workspace..
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thx:)
<Riddell> it is a beast with its double compilation
<Riddell> dpkg-source: warning: unknown information field 'Kde-Window-Manager-Creplaces' in input data in package's section of control info file
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I don't suppose you worked out what that random warning is?
<Riddell> I couldn't work it out at all last time i looked
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I dunno what the hell is that... probably the extra C makes the issue...
<smartboyhw> I never heard of that thing before though.
<Riddell> having 4 builds of kwin is a bit nuts, I'm really not convinced that makes sense
<smartboyhw> Hmm, we got a problem in kmajohgg
<Riddell> and I remember martin saying we could get rid of one at least
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what's up?
<mgraesslin> Riddell: why do you have 4 builds?
<Riddell> oh hello :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, python-twisted depends on 7 packages but they can't be installed...
<smartboyhw> https://i142731151.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/142731151/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.kajongg_4%3A4.10.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz?token=c89fa49fefe5edabc1bf8d42de71e186
<Riddell> mgraesslin: debian/control:Package: kde-window-manager
<Riddell> debian/control:Package: kde-window-manager-gles
<Riddell> debian/control:Package: kde-window-manager-active
<Riddell> debian/control:Package: kde-window-manager-active-gles
<shadeslayer> we have 4 packages, but it only builds twice
<mgraesslin> good
<shadeslayer> once for desktop, once for active
<mgraesslin> just wanted to point out that it only needs two build
<Riddell> right, once with -DKWIN_PLASMA_ACTIVE=true and once without
<mgraesslin> for active the gles package does not make sense
<mgraesslin> active should always be gles
<Riddell> because it's always gles?
<Riddell> right
<shadeslayer> makes sense, lets drop that then
<mgraesslin> for desktop you could merge kde-window-manager and kde-window-manager-gles
<mgraesslin> I think that's from the time when the build system was not able to build both binaries at the same time
<Riddell> mgraesslin: merge as in put in the same binary package?
<mgraesslin> yes
<mgraesslin> it would then have kwin and kwin_gles in one package
<mgraesslin> that reminds me: I need to send a mail to packagers about the Wayland dependencies
<Riddell> we've added libwayland-dev to the kde-workspace build-depends
<Riddell> anything else needed?
<mgraesslin> runtime dependencies
<mgraesslin> without Weston it doesn't make much sense
<Riddell> mm
<mgraesslin> so I would make that a recommends
<Riddell> but do we want weston installed for our default X only setup
<Riddell> mgraesslin: if kwin and kwin_gles are in the same binary how does it choose between them (in startkde presumably)?
<mgraesslin> like before: you have to set the env variable in case you want kwin_gles
<Riddell> right
<mgraesslin> http://userbase.kde.org/Desktop_Effects_Performance#kwin_gles
<Riddell> smartboyhw: instead of building the whole of kde-workspace twice I think it'll be no problem to just build kwin twice
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK.
<mgraesslin> yes that works
<mgraesslin> KWin can be built without kde-workspace
<smartboyhw> For now, let me fix some analitza red lights.
 * mgraesslin uses that in Jenkins
<smartboyhw> Missing symbols (again)
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: analitza needs SO version bumping
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, alright.
<shadeslayer> apol hasn't done that :/
<smartboyhw> meh:P
<smartboyhw> So?
<shadeslayer> hm?
<shadeslayer> 2 public symbols were changed
<shadeslayer> breaking ABI
<shadeslayer> so they need to bump the SO version
<smartboyhw> Alright, kdegraphics-mobipocket then.
<smartboyhw> Coding error it seems....
<Riddell> smartboyhw: there was something in https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas about analitza
<smartboyhw> Riddell, just read it:)
<Riddell> yeah the so version
<smartboyhw> Looks the kdegraphics-mobipocket got a completely broke generator_mobi.cpp
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> GENERIC_LIB_SOVERSION
<shadeslayer> set_target_properties(analitzagui PROPERTIES VERSION ${GENERIC_LIB_VERSION} SOVERSION ${GENERIC_LIB_SOVERSION} )
<Riddell> set by kdelibs I think
<shadeslayer> oh
<Riddell> means he needs to start setting it manually
<shadeslayer> this is the first time I've encountered GENERIC_LIB_SOVERSION
<shadeslayer> I guess I'll email Aleix so that he remembers to do this
<mgraesslin> Riddell: if you want to pass something on about this Mir/KWin thread: 11 files changed, 1588 insertions(+), 1020 deletions(-)
<mgraesslin> that's the difference I created since yesterday in the Wayland backend - the file Thomas looked at
<mgraesslin> plus uncommitted changes: 5 files changed, 108 insertions(+), 5 deletions(-)
<mgraesslin> it's kind of insane to try to do any adoption of KWin right now
<mgraesslin> but we would love to see the Wayland help we got promised years ago ;-)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer confirmed: kdegraphics-mobipocket failed due to coding error.
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> pastebin error?
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: ^^
<Riddell> you just move so fast mgraesslin all anyone else can see is a blur!
<smartboyhw> http://paste.kde.org/776810/
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: could be a gcc 4.8 issue
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, look at the paste and determine:)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: places to check for a fix would be upstream git and if other distros have managed to compile it
<Riddell> also check if 4.10.4 compiles or not in saucy
<smartboyhw> Riddell, second sentence confirmed it does.
<mgraesslin> Riddell: that's the reason why the Wayland backend is marked as experimental in 4.11 - it's just a random development snapshot which works
<smartboyhw> in saucy
<mgraesslin> (works with limitations, e.g. gles doesn't work)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, last commit is @ 6/6/2013, aligning to okular patch.
<smartboyhw> I'm starting to think that since okular didn't build then it can't build also.
<smartboyhw> 4.10.80 I mean.
<mgraesslin> Riddell: did I get correct that the discussion is mainly about how the stack will look like in 14.04?
<smartboyhw> okular can't build due to plasma-active-dev:O
<smartboyhw> kde-runtime is the prob I think...
<Riddell> mgraesslin: only timescale I've seen (I've not looked hard) is robert ancell saying "We're aiming to be able to preview XMir in 13.10. We're doing the work right now to integrate Unity 7 with XMir.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh wouldn't okular be a dep of that?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yep. Okular (>=4.10.80) should be the dep. But it failed to build also...
<Riddell> mgraesslin: so should we build against libwayland or just ignore it?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, speaking of it, you have a nice launchpad karma: 88888
<Riddell> 8 is good luck in china isn't it? :)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: did you get this error?..-- DebianABIManager: unable to find CMake target 'solidcontrol' for package 'libsolidcontrol4abi2'. Please set X-CMake-Target
<Riddell> -- DebianABIManager: unable to find CMake target 'solidcontrolifaces' for package 'libsolidcontrolifaces4abi2'. Please set X-CMake-Target
<smartboyhw> Riddell, well, you have to remove these two packages.
<smartboyhw> It's KOed.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah, 8 is gd luck in China
 * smartboyhw has painfully discovered that:P
<smartboyhw> I mean the build thing.
<yofel> what's there to remove?
<smartboyhw> yofel, the solid::control.
<yofel> ah right
<smartboyhw> Check yesterday's backlog.
<mgraesslin> Riddell: I highly recommend to build against libwayland
<mgraesslin> that's why I need to send a mail to packagers
<yofel> Riddell: yeah, that got remove in 4.11, it was used by networkmanagment it seem and was killed with it
<yofel> *removed
<mgraesslin> Riddell: ok, let's consider 14.04 - you will be shipping KWin 4.11
<mgraesslin> Riddell: anything else won't make sense
<mgraesslin> Riddell: we had already the dependency freeze for 4.11 and that does not include Mir - neither with an XMir nor directly
<mgraesslin> we will not support any setup which is not X11 based in the long term support version of KWin 4.11
<mgraesslin> so if 14.04 would have a setup with XMir replacing the normal X Server we would not be able to support it
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw where have you traditionally put the qmldir ? in a install file or a .dirs file
<mgraesslin> this means we would just have to close all bug reports of Kubuntu users
<shadeslayer> have -./usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/dirmodel/qmldir
<Riddell> mgraesslin: mm in kubuntu 13.10 we will be shipping kwin/kde sc 4.11
<yofel> shadeslayer: uh, install file
<Riddell> mgraesslin: 14.04 would be kde 4.12 no?
<shadeslayer> any reason not to put it in a .dirs file?
<yofel> shadeslayer: does debian do it differently?
<mgraesslin> Riddell: there is no 4.12 of KWin
<shadeslayer> no idea, I haven't checked
<mgraesslin> there will be a KDE SC 4.12
<mgraesslin> but not with kde-workspaces
<shadeslayer> yofel: any recommendations on where would be a good place to look?
<Riddell> mgraesslin: ah right
<mgraesslin> getting back to my point: with an XMir in between we have no chance to figure out whether a problem is a general problem or a Ubuntu specific problem
<mgraesslin> and we would not have the manpower to carry such an overhead
<mgraesslin> all bugs would be RESOLVED DOWNSTREAM
<Riddell> mgraesslin: right, I hate the very idea of running kwin on x on mir, I'd be very reluctant to do that for the reasons you say
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, any of the merged packages that could have a qmldir
<mgraesslin> I don't think that this would look good for the distribution
<shadeslayer> right, like?
<Riddell> when I asked if they would run unity on mir on wayland I got a "nope" which is pretty telling
<shadeslayer> we have like a bazillion packages
<shadeslayer> lets see, a game that was ported to QML maybe
<yofel> debian/plasma-widgets-workspace.install:usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.notifications/contents/ui/NotificationDelegate/qmldir
<yofel> debian/plasma-widgets-workspace.install:usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.notifications/platformcontents/touch/ui/NotificationDelegate/qmldir
<shadeslayer> install file it is
<Riddell> mgraesslin: so my current thinking is we expect kubuntu 14.04LTS to have KWin on X and for 14.10 we can see if switching to wayland is ready using packages synced from debian
<mgraesslin> yes
<Riddell> which will kill any ability to run ubuntu desktop and kubuntu switching at login but oh well
<mgraesslin> but you should be prepared that also in the Wayland world you might need to provide X
<mgraesslin> if NVIDIA and Catalyst do not support Wayland at that time you are forced to provide X
<Riddell> one worry is for the live CD stuff, that ubiquity-dm is faffy
<mgraesslin> so from looking at Robert's mail - none of the possibilities a to g suit us
<mgraesslin> that is upstream will support: KWin on X
<mgraesslin> and KWin on Wayland
<mgraesslin> anything else can be done downstream
<mgraesslin> but at least without any support from me
<mgraesslin> maybe someone else will help
<mgraesslin> but to my knowledge no KWin developer is using Ubuntu
<smartboyhw> The question is: Who will help?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: we have offers from e.g. thomas voss but I really don't want to take them up
<Riddell> there's no way he can support kwin on mir part time
<Riddell> and do a good enough job
<mgraesslin> unlikely - quite true
<Riddell> I just don't believe it's possible
<shadeslayer> ^^
<mgraesslin> especially without any help from upstream
<mgraesslin> and we don't make it easy to fork kwin - we have a huge churn
<shadeslayer> plus with the amount of code churn that mgraesslin says happens in KWin, it'll be impossible to do it part time
<Riddell> and that would be the mother of all distro only patches which we have a policy against
<shadeslayer> will require full time work
<mgraesslin> (for adding the Wayland backend I changed our internal interfaces)
<mgraesslin> also some assumptions in the thread are wrong
<mgraesslin> I do not plan to have KWin with a pluggable windowing system interface
<mgraesslin> KWin is a Wayland compositor
<mgraesslin> just currently only supporting X11
<mgraesslin> that has been my planning for a few years now
<mgraesslin> I don't change that just for the fun of it :-)
<Riddell> a wayland compositor only supporting x11?  I'm not sure I understand that
<mgraesslin> I consider Wayland as our primary windowing system
<mgraesslin> we just don't support it yet
<shadeslayer> I can't wait to try out wayland stuff in 4.11 :P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you can install weston now and run it on X, works fine
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rather
<mgraesslin> I was able to use it two days in full production, then my Intel card froze
<mgraesslin> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/06/18/plasma-desktopt14572.png - Weston with KWin as client and XRender compositing backend
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: btw any ideas why this would happen on a multi monitor setup? http://i.imgur.com/yALluEB.png
<shadeslayer> when using cover switch
<mgraesslin> yes
<shadeslayer> oh?\
 * mgraesslin cannot do math
<shadeslayer> I see :D
<shadeslayer> it works fine on the bigger monitor
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: bug already reported?
<shadeslayer> or should I report one for 4.11 if I can reproduce it there
<mgraesslin> of course it is reported
<mgraesslin> years ago
<shadeslayer> hah
<mgraesslin> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=184874
<ubottu> KDE bug 184874 in effects-tabbox "'Cover switch' view is cut off at the left/right edge on a low-res screen" [Normal,Confirmed]
<mgraesslin> 2009 - nice
<shadeslayer> KDE 4.2.0 @_@
<mgraesslin> my Math skills got worse since then
<shadeslayer> my bug is slightly different btw, windows are fine, but the black gradient is misplaced
<mgraesslin> no the windows are wrong
<shadeslayer> oh
<mgraesslin> they should be at the edge of the screen
<shadeslayer> ah, and I thought the windows were fine but the gradient was misplaced
<shadeslayer> ( which looks more likely, since the windows IMHO appear to be placed correctly )
<shadeslayer> you know better obviously :)
<mgraesslin> yeah I know that I lost all my math skills :-(
<shadeslayer> hehe
<mgraesslin> one of the reasons why I don't want to write effects anymore
<apachelogger> so hot again -.-
<Riddell> apachelogger baby you're always hot
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :O.....
<yofel> lol
<yofel> here it's not as hot as yesterday, + the fridge isn't empty ^^
<smartboyhw> It's very hot here.
<smartboyhw> 29C
<smartboyhw> Tomorrow 33C
<apachelogger> well, I am totally going to spend the day at the pool, see you in the evening :P
<yofel> yesterday it was 36°C here, today it's 32
<shadeslayer> well .. good thing I didn't go for my vacation
<shadeslayer> would have been swept away by all the water due to cloud bursts and rainfall
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Netflix doesn't have Dr Who S5
<shadeslayer> OTOH it's 31 degrees here, but 80% humidity
<yofel> do you at least have a fan? I don't -.-
<Riddell> oh you wimps, heat is a feature of living in india and continental europe, if you want cloud and cold come to scotland
<Riddell> shadeslayer: depending on your numbering system that might be 40 years old
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the one that features Matt Smith playing the doctor for the first time
<Riddell> fishfingers and custard!
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I get Muon crashing when trying to use Firefox installed
<Quintasan> Installer*
<Quintasan> logs coming soon
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5776939
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: looks like bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=320230
<ubottu> KDE bug 320230 in installer "Muon Software Center Crash" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Quite possible, want me to add the backtrace there?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: nah, that's fine
<shadeslayer> yofel: kcm_pimactivity seems like it could go in kontact?
<yofel> shadeslayer: possibly. I pondered libkdepim4 as that has plugin files too and should always be there. (you can use kmail without kontact)
<shadeslayer> possibly
<shadeslayer> yofel: similar thing with usr/bin/asapcat
<shadeslayer> which is a developer tool
<shadeslayer> but I just put it in akonadi-server for now
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> bbl
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: may be that you're building against an old okular, but hey let's blame people coding!
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: well, technincally it is a upstream issue because someone didn't bump the minimum requirement on Okular in CMakeLists.txt
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: you know where the repo is
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: review plz http://paste.kde.org/777050
<Riddell> shadeslayer: don't we have a versioned build-depends on okular in that package?
<yofel> it wasn't part of kdesc-dev-latest-saucy.txt though, I just added it
<shadeslayer> yup  okular-dev (>= 4:4.10.80),
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<tsdgeos> then why the compile error?
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: that version was recently changed
<tsdgeos> ah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but kdegraphics-mobipocket should complain if it finds a old okular imho
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: if the aptch works, go on
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, that's the prob I'm having here:P
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: it works in the sense that cmake can't find okular 4.10.80 on a 4.10.4 system :)
<smartboyhw> The first thing though: Someone repair okular:P
<tsdgeos> good then
 * shadeslayer nominates smartboyhw for that
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, it involves kde-runtime.
<shadeslayer> I uploaded that
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, hmm but it also involes plasma-active...
<yofel> huh?
<yofel> -- DebianABIManager: CMake target 'okularcore' SOVERSION does not match package name 'libokularcore2abi1'
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> that looks pretty straight forward
<shadeslayer> how does that involve plasma active
<smartboyhw> yofel, shadeslayer https://i142414905.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/142414905/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.okular_4%3A4.10.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz?token=822c3ac9ce5ef35e6ee788890e39fda1
<shadeslayer> your token is showing
<smartboyhw> Somebody added it as a strict build-dep.
<yofel> oh ok, archive skew
<Riddell> all this OptiPNG does add to the build time a lot
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw thanks for mentioning hp systray the other day
<shadeslayer> yofel: fixed the issue where printing PDF's would cut off the top on my printer because page scaling wasn't happening
<yofel> shadeslayer: that turned out to be actually useful? ^^
<yofel> aah
<yofel> need to check if I can do the same here
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you didn't fix calligra for me:(
<Riddell> smartboyhw: it's on he todo!
<shadeslayer> yeah, I couldn't for the life of me figure out how to make it print PDF's properly
<smartboyhw> Riddell, he!?
<yofel> okular cuts off parts when I have the duplexer in the printer but I set it to single-sided
<smartboyhw> *the you mean?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: it's on the todo!
<shadeslayer> chrome / okular  both cut them off
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<smartboyhw> great:)
<shadeslayer> yofel: dunno, cuts it off on single sided as well
<yofel> yeah, that's why I used evince lately when I needed properly printed PDF's :(
<shadeslayer> so I had to copy the PDF's over to a Windows machine and printed using Adobe thingamajing
<shadeslayer> *thingamajig
<yofel> lol, evince didn't work?
<yofel> wait, we have the adobe thing for linux too
<shadeslayer> we do?
<shadeslayer> also, evnice, I prefer not to install gtk apps, and the desktop was already on the network, was a simple copy and print
<yofel> acroread is in partner
<shadeslayer> but yeah, the systray thing has a option to scale documents
<yofel> 9.5.5 at least
<shadeslayer> worked for the 5 pages I printed today
 * smartboyhw is expecting ninjas PPA build failure messages:P
<smartboyhw> Now it makes sense
<smartboyhw> Unpacking plasma-active (from .../plasma-active_3.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
<smartboyhw> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-active_3.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<smartboyhw>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/dirmodel/qmldir', which is also in package kde-runtime 4:4.10.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10~ppa1
<smartboyhw> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, fix fix please:)
<shadeslayer> :<
<shadeslayer> I think that's the qml move that was done
<smartboyhw> Yes it is:)
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, how to determine okular's abi version?
<smartboyhw> yofel, ^
 * smartboyhw can't determine...
<yofel> you'll find it in some CMakeList.txt
 * yofel checks
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> how do we handle this
<yofel> set_target_properties(okularcore PROPERTIES VERSION 3.0.0 SOVERSION 3 )
<yofel> smartboyhw: ^
<shadeslayer> because dirmodel is shipped in 3.0
<shadeslayer> and will be removed in 4.0
<shadeslayer> so do I just break it against 4.0?
<smartboyhw> Argh so it is abi3 now is it?
<yofel> it's libokularcore3
<yofel> X-Debian-Abi: 0
<shadeslayer> i.e Breaks: plasma-active (<< 4.0-0ubuntu1)
<yofel> how about removing the files from active and depending on kde-runtime >= 4.10.80 ?
<shadeslayer> but then is that compatible with what PA is using?
<yofel> good question
<yofel> this has to be backportable too...
<yofel> well, breaking active is probably ok ^^
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> I'll ask in #active
<Riddell> what is the installgen file for in debian/ ?
<shadeslayer> !find usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/dirmodel/libdirmodelplugin.so
<shadeslayer> !find usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/dirmodel/libdirmodelplugin.so saucy
<ubottu> File usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/dirmodel/libdirmodelplugin.so found in plasma-active
<yofel> last I heard about installgen was that it was something from before my time
<smartboyhw> YAY IT BUILDS!!!!!!!!!!
<shadeslayer> ^^
 * smartboyhw then waits for a lot of symbols issues;P
<shadeslayer> yofel: it's compatible with PA3, exact same code
<shadeslayer> so lets drop it from PA3
<yofel> heh, typical
<smartboyhw> second try.
<Riddell> hmm, installgen..
<Riddell> "It is a system used to automatically update the .install files. The
<Riddell> installgen files in kde-sc packaging however have not been updated for
<Riddell> a long time and we do not actively use them anymore. You can ignore
<Riddell> them."
<shadeslayer> yofel: Breaks/Replaces : plasma-active ( << 3.0-0ubuntu1)
 * Riddell ignores them
<shadeslayer> sound fine?
<yofel> not 4?
<shadeslayer> why 4?
<shadeslayer> I'll drop them from 3.0-0ubuntu2
<yofel>  << 3.0-0ubuntu2 then
<shadeslayer> ah right
<shadeslayer> beause 1 has the files as well
<BluesKaj> wonder why the Windows 7 L2TP/IPsec vpn connection is so much faster than the Linux equivalent ...must be missing an important setting , but haven't been able to track it down
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yofel: What's the final decision for the control file of okular?
 * smartboyhw will upload it soon....
<smartboyhw> Probably in an hour
 * smartboyhw still has to fix the HUGE number of symbols.
<yofel> uh, as I said
<yofel> it's libokularcore3
<yofel> X-Debian-Abi: 0
<smartboyhw> yofel, I mean the build-deps
<smartboyhw> active, etc. etc....
<yofel> wait for shadeslayer
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK:)
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> I'll have to upload plasma-active to ninjas
<shadeslayer> and the archive
<shadeslayer> so that you can build without issues
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK.
<shadeslayer> or maybe not
<smartboyhw> !?
<shadeslayer> if you have -proposed enabled, then it'll work
<yofel> ninjas depends on proposed so you shouldn't need to
<shadeslayer> yeah, fine
<shadeslayer> britney won't auto migrate because p-a will depend on kde-runtime > 4.10.80
<shadeslayer> and there is no 4.10.80 in the archive :)
<shadeslayer> so you'll have to run -proposed
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I don't since it messes up calligra:(
<shadeslayer> fun, the PA install file has a bunch of free space at the top
<shadeslayer> for no reason
<Riddell> hmm, should I package kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers?
<Riddell> it's in the 4.10.80 release but it didn't build in old kdenetworks
<yofel> in neon it builds:
<yofel> /opt/project-neon/lib/strigi/strigiea_tiff.so
<yofel> /opt/project-neon/lib/strigi/strigiea_dvi.so
<yofel> no idea if something uses that
<smartboyhw> For symbols files, should I change it to 4:4.10.80 only?
<yofel> smartboyhw: where, what, why?
<smartboyhw> yofel, symbols
<yofel> yeah, but what exactly is the context?
<smartboyhw> What: All the symbols like _ZNK60kular10Annotation5flagsEv@ABI_3_0
<smartboyhw> After that it is originally 4.9.80
<yofel> oh okular, yeah, you could simply re-create the file from scratch
<smartboyhw> LOL
<yofel> smartboyhw: see http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<yofel> or you change the lib name and version in the header, build and use batchpatch
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: quick review : http://paste.kde.org/777146/
<yofel> that's what I usually do
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> It looks fine 'ere though:P
<Riddell> yofel: that's kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer
<Riddell> yofel: kdenetwork is /usr/lib/strigi/strigita_torrent_analyzer.so
<yofel> uh... right
<Riddell> anyway, packaged :)
 * yofel should read what he types...
<smartboyhw> Continue:)
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> Third build, 73%
<smartboyhw> Oops
<yofel> shadeslayer: ship it
<Riddell> ssh! that's the secret debian upload password!
<smartboyhw> fourth build with fixed .install files:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, really?
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> - _ZN6Okular10Annotation6Window7setTextERK7QString@ABI_3_0 4:4.10.80
<smartboyhw> +#MISSING: 4:4.10.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10~ppa3# _ZN6Okular10Annotation6Window7setTextERK7QString@ABI_3_0 4:4.10.80
<smartboyhw> Can somebody explain!?
<shadeslayer> that function was removed?
<yofel> symbol went missing, which is fine as the SOVERSION changed
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> smartboyhw: just remove all MISSING lines from the file
<shadeslayer> kde-runtime fixed and uploaded as well
<yofel> but as shadeslayer said, it happened because that function was removed:
<yofel> $ c++filt _ZN6Okular10Annotation6Window7setTextERK7QString
<yofel> Okular::Annotation::Window::setText(QString const&)
<shadeslayer> alternatively, the signature changed
<shadeslayer> so maybe its called setMagicText now, who knows :P
 * shadeslayer takes up kstars
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any progress on the split packages?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm doing kdenetwork now
<Riddell> any ideas if I should worry about this?
<Riddell> E: kde-zeroconf: library-not-linked-against-libc usr/lib/kde4/kio_zeroconf.so
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> uhm
<shadeslayer> that looks odd
<yofel> no sure, check whether it acutally uses libc stuff
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> surely everything uses libc?
<yofel> I checked one lib from nepomuk, and that had no libc method call from what I could see
<Riddell> kdeworkspace has the same thing on various bits so it might be some facet of saucy gcc
<shadeslayer> what Riddell said
<yofel> would everything really use libc?
<yofel> I mean: if I write a lib with only one class with one function, that callls one function from Qt, would it link against libc?
 * smartboyhw really can't understand how humans invented symbols, so difficult...
<Riddell> dunno I assumed it included some fundamentals
<Riddell> like I think libstdc++.so.6 includes the definition of "new" which is pretty important to c++
<yofel> considering our linking is really conservative lately, I can imagine it not linking against libc if it uses none of its symbols
<yofel> hm
<shadeslayer> well, doesn't it work like this : Qt app uses some symbols of Qt and Qt itself uses some symbols of libc, hence app is linked to libc
<shadeslayer> because the same thing happend with amarok and GStreamer 1.0
<shadeslayer> Amarok was compiled against QtWebkit which used GStreamer 0.10
<shadeslayer> and the pgst port I was trying to test used GStreamer 1.0
<yofel> yeah, it depends where it takes the symbol from. If Qt has all of the symbols it needs, then there's no need to link against libc
<Riddell> sound reasonable, I'll stop worrying then
<yofel> I'm not 100% convinced myself yet.. apachelogger ^
<shadeslayer> yofel: but wouldn't something as basic as say new require libstdc++ ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it does link against libstdc++
<shadeslayer> so that class would definitely need to link against libstdc++
<Riddell> just not libc
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> the I /suppose/ it's possible
<apachelogger> eh
<yofel> well, looking at the source that kioslave is rather small and from what i see pure c++, so this sounds possible
<apachelogger> yofel: what's the question?
<yofel> apachelogger: whether something can work without linking aginst libc6
<yofel> E: kde-zeroconf: library-not-linked-against-libc usr/lib/kde4/kio_zeroconf.so
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that's not a library though
<apachelogger> that's a plugin
<apachelogger> :P
<yofel> how does that make a difference?
<apachelogger> plugins are loaded after runtime linker resolution such that in theory it needs no libs at all iff all the libs it would need are loaded prior to the plugin loading :P
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> cmake allows you to link non-recursively
<yofel> different example then:
<yofel> E: libnepomukcleaner4: library-not-linked-against-libc usr/lib/libnepomukcleaner.so.4.11.0
<apachelogger> so unless libfoo actually uses libc crap it won't be linked against libc
<apachelogger> so in a qt context you can get around libc, you'll probably not get around libc++ as Riddell already mentioned that operator new is defined in there
<yofel> ok, so lets conclude that we can ignore it
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it works, doesn't it? :P
<apachelogger> It is theoretically possible to have a library which doesn't use any symbols from libc, but it is far more likely that this is a violation of the requirement that "shared libraries must be linked against all libraries that they use symbols from in the same way that binaries are".
<apachelogger> from lintian
<smartboyhw> I HATE SYMBOLS.
 * smartboyhw faints.
<yofel> good, you're starting to understand them :P
<shadeslayer>  ^^
<shadeslayer> interesting :   * Add kubuntu_link_pthread.diff to link to pthread, fixes compile on    i386
<shadeslayer> from yofel
<yofel> uh.... that's DSO stuff IIRC
<yofel> please drop if possible
<shadeslayer> lets see if it we still need it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that kstars?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> though then we might need it for raring still?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've not worked out why we need that, and neither does upstream
<shadeslayer> okay
<yofel> well, drop it and we'll see. Worst case we can add that back for raring-only or so
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm pretty sure we still needed it when I merged kstars this cycle
<shadeslayer> hurray
<shadeslayer> we can drop the patch
<Riddell> oh?
<shadeslayer> yeah, compiled fine
<yofel> on i386
<yofel> ?
<shadeslayer> oh ... good point :/
 * shadeslayer forgot that it had to compiled against i386
<smartboyhw> ready to upload now:)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, fixed already?
<shadeslayer> fixed?
<shadeslayer> whats fixed?
<shadeslayer> bag
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> /usr/bin/ld: note: 'pthread_create@@GLIBC_2.1' is defined in DSO /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0 so try adding it to the linker command line
<shadeslayer> k will fix post dinner
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, plasma-active?
<smartboyhw> Now if okular doesn't build, it will be super-weirdo.
<Riddell> phew, kde-workspace uploaded
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> anyone else unable to suspend from a session in saucy?
<Riddell> I wonder if that's a consolekit thing
<Riddell> being replaces by logind
<yofel> Riddell: me
<yofel> pm-suspend itself works, just not from UI
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I couldn't until I installed pm-utils
<shadeslayer> doesn't pm-suspend come from pm-utils?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/777194/
<yofel> yeah
<shadeslayer> I can suspend from UI and pm-suspend
<shadeslayer> but I didn't have pm-utils installed
<shadeslayer> wait what
<shadeslayer>  libpython2.7 : Depends: libpython2.7-stdlib (= 2.7.5-1ubuntu2) but 2.7.5-5ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<shadeslayer> how
<shadeslayer> saucy has 2.7.5-5ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> can't be archive skew, Uploaded by: Matthias Klose on 2013-06-05
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas why this happens?
<yofel> not really, unless you're using an out-of-date chroot
<shadeslayer> hm well
<shadeslayer> I ran --update
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/777212/
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> marble
<ahoneybun> hello people
<shadeslayer> new symbols galore in marble
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> there's a usr/bin/marble-qt 
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^ thoughts?
<yofel> shadeslayer: make a marble-qt package (As I guess that's the same thing as quassel-qt4?)
<shadeslayer> that's all fine and dandy ... but ...
<shadeslayer> there is no other library or anything to go with it
<shadeslayer> just marble-qt
<shadeslayer> which is the perplexing part to me
<yofel> well, it doesn't depend on kde I guess?
<shadeslayer> and it has no shared libs? 
<yofel> libmarblewidget itself doesn't either
<shadeslayer> hm
<yofel> So I can see a purpose for it
<yofel> you'll just have to make sure it works without 'marble' installed 
<shadeslayer> in  a non kde env
<yofel> yeah. Using marble in unity would be cool :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> you know ... I've never tried out Unity
<shadeslayer> like, never ever
<shadeslayer> I've only seen screenshots
<yofel> used it a few times.
<yofel> it *is* usable, it just tends to annoy me because it gets in my way at a few places and I can't tell it not to
<yofel> the look and feel though is nice
<shadeslayer> interesting : http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/carrier-advisory-group
<yofel> indeed
<shadeslayer> can only mean one thing tbh :P
<yofel> well, if they ever do make a really usable ubuntu phone I might even buy it ^^
<shadeslayer> why this is odd
<shadeslayer> dh_install: cp -a debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/plugins/marble/15/QtMobilityPositionProviderPlugin.so debian/marble-plugins//usr/lib/kde4/plugins/marble/15/ returned exit code 1
<shadeslayer> except there is no QtMobilityPositionProviderPlugin.so in the install files
<shadeslayer> anywhere
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> debian/marble-plugins.install.linux:usr/lib/kde4/plugins/marble/15/QtMobilityPositionProviderPlugin.so
<shadeslayer> what's install.linux ? 0.o
<yofel> debian has !linux stuff
 * yofel on the road, back in an hour
 * shadeslayer will finish marble and be done for the day
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: Unity is ok and usable, it is just Compiz that is holding it back
 * yofel wonders where vHanda went missing
<vHanda> what's up?
<yofel> vHanda: where's the current shared-desktop-ontologies repository? We have things failing to build in project neon as it needs s-d-o 0.11, but git://oscaf.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/oscaf/shared-desktop-ontologies has 0.10.51
<vHanda> git://git.code.sf.net/p/oscaf/shared-desktop-ontologies
<vHanda> sourceforge :/
<yofel> now that looks a lot better :)
<yofel> thanks!
<shadeslayer> he sent an email about this btw :P
<shadeslayer> who wants to take care of marble symbols
<shadeslayer> okay done
<shadeslayer>  8 files changed, 5644 insertions(+), 4609 deletions(-)
<shadeslayer> night
<jessie> Damn. That's a lot of changes. ha
<Quintasan> My imx died :(
<yofel> shadeslayer: who, where, what mail?
 * yofel puts kcm_pimactivity in kmail together with the identity manager
<yofel> meh, I'll add a new package that kontact and kmail pull in. That's probably the most sensible thing (at least more sensible than putting it in libkdepim4)
<Riddell> no other common package?
<yofel> well, kdepim doesn't really have a common package. There's kdepim-kresources if anything
<Riddell> nah that's not much use
<yofel> my thought was to add kde-config-pimactivity as that's the only thing in there. I could add a kdepim-common, but for only 2 files...
<Riddell> I'd think kde-config-pimactivity unless we expect more to be added
<ahoneybun> Riddell: hello
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> that was fast
<ahoneybun>  lol
<ScottK> Did anyone look if the libdcraw vulnerability that got a USN for 12.04 affected newer releases?
<genii> What, if any, frontend to ufw is preferred now for Kubuntu? guarddog is gone ( but still referred to by ubottu )
<yofel> gufw I think, there's no usable kde UI for firewall management that I know of.
<genii> yofel: OK, thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-19
<tvoss> mgraesslin, ping
<mgraesslin> tvoss: pong
<tvoss> mgraesslin, good morning (under the assumption you are in Germany) :)
<mgraesslin> yes :-) good morning
 * tvoss loves the brain melting temperatures early in the morning right now
<tvoss> mgraesslin, so I was looking through the kwin source code and wonder if you could help me in getting a few questions answered
<mgraesslin> I can try
<tvoss> mgraesslin, great :) here we go: So for integrating with an EGL/GL platform, OpenGLBackend is the class to implement? Do I understand that correctly?
<mgraesslin> yes
<mgraesslin> but that's just for the OpenGL compositor obviously
<mgraesslin> the XRender one is currently getting adjusted
<tvoss> mgraesslin, yup :) so one question (out of curiosity): is there a reason you do not use the q platform abstraction layer to "hide" those GL bits?
<mgraesslin> when we started the OpenGL part, Qt's OpenGL was not up to where it is now
<mgraesslin> maybe that changed with Qt 5 - I haven't looked into it enough
<mgraesslin> but Qt 4 doesn't provide what we need
<tvoss> mgraesslin, ah okay, that makes perfect sense then
<tvoss> mgraesslin, so for interfacing with GL it's OpenGLBackend. I was wondering where you bridge over to the input subsystem. Or do you read directly off evdev?
<mgraesslin> quite simple: that code is not there yet
<mgraesslin> the egl_wayland_backend does some nasty hacks
<mgraesslin> but in general the code still needs to be written
<tvoss> mgraesslin, ah okay :) I would think the same holds true for app mgmt/focus/window placement strategies?
<mgraesslin> no that all exists, just only for the X11 backend
<tvoss> mgraesslin, ah, that is cool :) can you point me to the code?
<tvoss> mgraesslin, that is, for the existing x11 backend
<mgraesslin> well that's everything :-)
<mgraesslin> tvoss: best explained in http://community.kde.org/KWin/Hacking
<tvoss> mgraesslin, got it, thx
<mgraesslin> tvoss: at the moment I highly recommend to not try to integrate KWin with Mir - it's a bad point in time
<mgraesslin> we are about to switch to Qt 5 and KF 5
<mgraesslin> so the code will break badly
<mgraesslin> and the code will change
<mgraesslin> we don't mind moving large code parts around
<tvoss> mgraesslin, hmm, that would be great as we have a working qpa implementation for Mir. Do you have some ballpark estimate for the qt5 switch?
<mgraesslin> when master opens up again - in a few weeks
<mgraesslin> we plan to have a development preview release this year
<mgraesslin> for Kubuntu the earliest release on Qt 5 can be 14.10, maybe 15.04
<mgraesslin> 14.04 will come 4.11 just like 13.10
<tvoss> mgraesslin, okay, thanks, that helps me. I might start playing around with the kwin code as is, though, totally being aware that I'm standing on shaky ground :)
<tvoss> mgraesslin, would you be the right guy to talk to for XMir, too?
<mgraesslin> tvoss: I have no interest in anything with Mir, it's a downstream problem from my point of view
<mgraesslin> and it's a downstream I'm not running, so I cannot help anything there
<tvoss> mgraesslin, okay, fair enough
<mgraesslin> tvoss: in fact I don't think you will find any upstream developer who is able to help there - no KDE workspace core developer is to my knowledge using Kubuntu
<tvoss> mgraesslin, okay, however, my questions were answered :) thanks for that
<mgraesslin> you're welcome
<soee> good morning
<smartboyhw> Damn it, okular still is crapped.
<smartboyhw> I REALLY HATE SYMBOLS...
<smartboyhw> Re-uploaded...
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: make sure you supply pkgkde-symbolshelper with both the build logs
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ?
<shadeslayer> both = both i386 and amd64
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: how are you fixing the symbols file?
<shadeslayer> by hand?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, hand yeah.
<shadeslayer> ...
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, that's why I'm stupid:P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, btw how do you do it?
<shadeslayer> pkgkde-symbolshelper 
 * smartboyhw didn't know that existed:P
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: please go through http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, hmm interesting.
<smartboyhw> After okular, it would be kwallet.
<smartboyhw> The damning .install file error;P
<smartboyhw> On this pace, we can get 4.10.80 out when 4.10.81 releases:P
<smartboyhw> (Kidding)
<yofel> not really kidding. I think we've been doing that for the last 2 releases ^^
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah!:)
 * shadeslayer is trying to do everything as fast as possible
<smartboyhw> Currently existing problems are for korundum (code error), kwallet (I will fix it), rocs (cmake grantlee error), kajongg (weird build-dep error on python-twisted), kdegraphics-mobipocket (due to okular)
<smartboyhw> kdegraphics-stringi-analyzers failed (code again)
<smartboyhw> s/kdegraphics/kdenetwork/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "kdenetwork-stringi-analyzers failed (code again)"
<yofel> well cmake rather
<yofel> it's missing a check for boost
<yofel> (and the package is missing the dep)
<smartboyhw> kdewebdev (.install files problem)
<shadeslayer> I think we can be done by this weekend
<shadeslayer> hopefully
<smartboyhw> klickety (again .install files problem)
<smartboyhw> Fortunately I can join in this mess at the right time:)
<Quintasan> yofel: kajongg is still fcksd on i386
<Quintasan> Seems like kiten is ok now
<yofel> someone else look into kajongg, that's some python issue in the archive
<shadeslayer> ^^
 * shadeslayer won't be available on the weekend
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> s/on the weekend/in the evening/
<kubotu> shadeslayer: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<smartboyhw> help, I now have the exact error as the ORIGINAL okular i386 plasma-active-dev issue (what? the build in ninja is ok while here not)
<shadeslayer> pastebin them build logs
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, erm it is just this...
<yofel> your chroot does have saucy-proposed enabled?
<smartboyhw> yofel, erm no.
<yofel> you'll need that ;)
<smartboyhw> 1. that's my actual computer:p
<smartboyhw> yofel, meh.
<yofel> that's why we have chroots...
<yofel> if you don't want to use pbuilder a simple debootstrap chroot works too
<yofel> or a VM, but that's overkill
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> lxc
<shadeslayer> ftw
<yofel> true ^^
<smartboyhw> Heh
<shadeslayer> huh odd
<shadeslayer> there is a applets/kdeobservatory/src/
<shadeslayer> however
<shadeslayer> there is no kdeobservatory widget that's built
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Qwt5-Qt4_FOUND
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I'm supposed to include http://paste.kde.org/777638/ in symbols too?
<shadeslayer> that kind of looks odd but yes
<shadeslayer> just use pkgkde-symbolshelper
<smartboyhw> Hmm, it really takes a long time to set up pbuilder i386...
<smartboyhw> Maybe I should upload this thing first into Ninjas and see how symbols fail in i386....
<smartboyhw> Uploaded ~ppa5.
<smartboyhw> Hopefully I don't need a ~ppa10.
<yofel> that's what I usually do ^^
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah. I hope not this time.....
<yofel> and ppa10 is fine, with the build priority ninjas has you'll still be done today
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah, that's the important point:P
<smartboyhw> Thank you private PPAs:P
<apachelogger> "To get the mighty Kubuntu pbuilder-hooks (written by mighty Harald Sitter aka apachelogger), run:"
<apachelogger> lol
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, :O
 * smartboyhw feels terror terror terror terror terror
<smartboyhw> yofel, shadeslayer dh_sameversiondep: cannot continue because the reference package libokularcore2abi1 could not be found in debian/control or dpkg status
<smartboyhw> The strange error
<smartboyhw> Since the symbols have been solved now it seems.
<yofel> look through the control file
<yofel> there's some sameversiondep definition in a Depends: field somewhere
<smartboyhw> yofel, ok.
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah got it.
 * smartboyhw builds ~ppa6.
<smartboyhw> Uploaded.
<smartboyhw> Hope that this build finally works.
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.80 in progress | 4.10.4 SRU yofel WIP
<apachelogger> ErrorMessage: não pode copiar dados extráidos para './usr/lib/kde4/libexec/ksendbugmail' para '/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/ksendbugmail.dpkg-new': fim de ficheiro ou stream inesperado
<apachelogger> if only I knew what it means
<apachelogger> yofel: good to see you SRUd finally :P
<yofel> I would guess it failed to write a file
<apachelogger> yofel: /opt/project-neon5/share/pkg-project-neon5/0/default-settings.mk:3: *** missing target pattern.  Stop.
<apachelogger> yofel: file stream got interrupted unexpected I suppose
<smartboyhw> yofel, \o/
<smartboyhw> We can get 4.10.4!
<apachelogger> locale on terminal is le fufufufufufufufufu
<yofel> apachelogger: why are you using default-settings directly? Either use project-neon5.mk, or write your own %: target
<apachelogger> yofel: include /opt/project-neon5/share/pkg-project-neon5/0/project-neon5.mk
<apachelogger> see lp:~neon/project-neon5/qtbase
<yofel> brrrrr
<yofel> looking
<apachelogger> yofel: don't seem to find default-settings
<apachelogger> ah, I  am just bad at copynpaste
<Riddell> yay kde-workspace compiled
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yep:
<smartboyhw> :)
<apachelogger> yofel: NEON_PROJECT_NAME: := project-neon5
<yofel> apachelogger: hm?
<apachelogger> excess :
<yofel> eeeek
<yofel> fixed
<apachelogger> works without the colon it seems \o/
<smartboyhw> :=)
<smartboyhw> :P
<Riddell> hi Oli 
<yofel> apachelogger: I triggered a build and need to be off for lunch, bbiab
<apachelogger> xcb.cpp:46:27: fatal error: xcb/xcb_icccm.h: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> :(
<smartboyhw> !?
<smartboyhw> :O
<smartboyhw> Yes Okular BUILDS!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * smartboyhw goes off cheering:P
<smartboyhw> still publishing but at least it builds without issues.
<apachelogger> !find randr.h
<ubottu> File randr.h found in e17-dev, libghc-x11-dev, libghc-x11-doc, libgnome-desktop-3-dev, libgnome-desktop-dev, libxcb-randr0-dev, libxrandr-dev, x11proto-randr-dev, xserver-xorg
<smartboyhw> Okular successfully uploaded.
<smartboyhw> kwallet done, now kdepim-runtime.
<Riddell> you're on a roll
<shadeslayer> Riddell: maybe even send a email about analitza ABI breakage
<shadeslayer> Riddell: commit 3c1f0b4ea784eeed754a68e611a1f6f3aa4f9cac fixes it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, heh.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: groovy
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer I saw kgoldrunner in the kubuntu-ninjas notes, but I can't see that package in our PPA. Did it disappear or just it wasn't built?
<yofel> it wasn't uploaded
<smartboyhw> yofel, for what reasons?
<yofel> as that was the first batch, bzr-buildpackage-ppa failed
<yofel> for whatever reason
<yofel> (usually it's patches)
<smartboyhw> Grrrrrrr :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/1183615 you totally should close this bug because I forgot again when a file stream error occurs :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1183615 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "package kdelibs5-plugins (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: não pode copiar dados extráidos para './usr/lib/kde4/libexec/ksendbugmail' para '/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/ksendbugmail.dpkg-new': fim de ficheiro ou stream inesperado" [Undecided,New]
<smartboyhw> kdepim-runtime uploaded!
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> smartboyhw: awooga!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, any thoughts on http://paste.kde.org/777746/ ?
<apachelogger> yofel: I can build source package \o/
<yofel> \o/
<smartboyhw> \o/
<smartboyhw> yofel, apachelogger thoughts on http://paste.kde.org/777746/ ?
<yofel> not sure, but smokegen is broken too, fix that first
<yofel> considering there's _SMOKE stuff missing that might be the reason
<apachelogger> yeah, fixing smoke before fixing stuff that uses smoke is a good idea generally :P
<yofel> ah hm, smokegen is only that stupid lib symlink
<apachelogger> gawd
<apachelogger> kmix is so broken it's just not funny anymore
<yofel> oh fun, kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers has 0 copyright files
<apachelogger> of course
<yofel> why am I not surprised...
<apachelogger> they moved to git
<BluesKaj> the whole audio setup is a mess ...a nice comprehensive audio suite would be nice 
<smartboyhw> Eh:P
<apachelogger> and after some 7 modules having moved to git still no one remembers to copy the flipping copying files
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: eh?
<yofel> anyway, need to fix cmake first
<smartboyhw> yofel, wait a minute: Didn't smokegen compiled successfully?
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, kmix is just a small part of the problem
<yofel> smartboyhw: yeah, it's just list-missing
 * apachelogger gets a headache
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: it is?
<smartboyhw> yofel, ah.
<yofel> try to retry what failed
<yofel> or maybe you need to sequentially retry smoke too, if something was chained in the chain
<apachelogger> yofel: someone should revise them qtbase build deps, I have a feeling half of those are not needed :O
<yofel> *changed
<BluesKaj> aw c'mon apachelogger , you know what I mean
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: I really don't
<yofel> apachelogger: does this look sensible? http://paste.kde.org/777758
<smartboyhw> OK yofel I will fix smokegen. 
<yofel> smartboyhw: just add the dropped not-installed file back
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK.
<smartboyhw> Then?
<apachelogger> yofel: no, see strigi above? :P
<smartboyhw> Just that?
<yofel> apachelogger: I copied that from kdepim...
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, I'm oin no mood to rant about alsa's negelect , pulseaudio , pavucontrol , gstreamer etc tetc
<apachelogger> then kdepim is silly too
<smartboyhw> yofel, ?
<apachelogger> yofel: that command will fail immediately if it is not found
<apachelogger> yofel: macro_optional_find_package OTOH will only fail at the very end
<yofel> ok, so macro_optional_find_package(Boost REQUIRED) ?
<yofel> or how does that work?
<apachelogger>  macro_log_feature(STRIGI_FOUND "Strigi" "Metadata extraction" "" FALSE "" "Needed to get metadata for .torrent files") <- you'll simply want a TRUE in the middle there, marking it as required
<yofel> aaaah
<yofel> ok, next try
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: then don't? :P
<BluesKaj> \I won't
<apachelogger> from where I am standing there is a comprehensive audio suite which is phonon which is based on pulseaudio :P
<BluesKaj> prefer to run without pulse , but if i want web audio then I need it , alsa used to do the job nicely until pulse got shoved down our throats 
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  43M Jun 19 13:38 project-neon5-qtbase_0.0+git20130619-9~saucy0.tar.xz
<apachelogger> ooomph
<apachelogger> that could take a while
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: it didn't
<yofel> apachelogger: paste.kde.org/777764
<apachelogger> the amarok forum actually has like 30000 cases of proof how alsa did not work
<apachelogger> and the phonon bugzilla has about 10 ongoing reasons of why alsa still does not get the job done nicely
<apachelogger> yofel: looking good
<smartboyhw> yofel, can't understand: What not-installed file?
<yofel> thanks
<BluesKaj> odd, I didn't have any problems with alsa ,and of course I don't use amarok
<smartboyhw> Ah found it now.
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: yeah, that's neither objective nor solid evidence of anything, so I'd very much prefer if you didn't pull the multimedia stack down
<apachelogger> as a matter of fact it looks the same on every platform that has been around for more than 5 years
<apachelogger> on windows 7 you have some six supported means to play audio
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, like I said earlier it would be nice iif there was an audio suite that just worked out of the box , a comprehensive integrated one
<apachelogger> yofel: I am uploading to ppa:neon/kf5, we'll see what comes of it
<apachelogger> though I doubt it will build
<yofel> yay
<apachelogger> or at least master did not build with gcc 4.8
<yofel> it's there, that's progress :P
<smartboyhw> yofel, so I just add back the not-installed and upload it again? .....
<apachelogger> though I got told dev should
<apachelogger> so
 * smartboyhw does not understand what he should do now....
<apachelogger> maybe we are lucky ^^
<yofel> smartboyhw: yeah, that'll be enough
<smartboyhw> yofel, don't tell me that can erase the red light on the page:O
<yofel> smartboyhw: it's just red because list-missing isn't empty
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: yeah, we have that.
<smartboyhw> yofel, ah alright.
<yofel> and not-installed will hide that file
<apachelogger> if you choose to not use the solutions we provide then that's not the solutions' problem TBH
<smartboyhw> Uploaded.
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, it's difficult for new users to understand the audio setup , it's rather complicated to them and discouraging at times ..as it is for us trying to help 
<apachelogger> how so? you order devices by priority, there is nothing more one needs to do (or should need to anyway)
<BluesKaj> what ?
<BluesKaj> anyway , bbl
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/06/19/plasma-desktopdI2287.png
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5/+build/4727447
<yofel> meh, one time I try to fix something in git and the server craps out
<apachelogger> oh, yeah git servers are migrating right now
<yofel> yeah, I just read the horror story in -sysadmin ^^
<yofel> oh wow, qtbase compiles \o/
<apachelogger> but for how long ^^
<yofel> that's already more than the first editions of project-neon-qt did :P
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I may needs a server soonishy
<apachelogger> yofel: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/142832008/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.project-neon5-qtbase_0.0%2Bgit20130619-9~saucy0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> that's the gcc problem
<apachelogger> no clue what to do :(
<apachelogger> or maybe I am still on master
<apachelogger> git shallow clones are weird
 * apachelogger reclones
<Riddell> smartboyhw: sorry missed it, how did you get on with your link error?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: looks like it's missing a -lsmoke_akonadi somewhere
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I still need kubuntu_krfb_link_to_pthread.diff in krfb
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: complain upstream is probably the best thing, rdale would be the chap
<smartboyhw> Riddell, heh:P
<Riddell> he seems to be on irc
<smartboyhw> Riddell, pinged him.
<smartboyhw> Wow, now only 4 packages build-fail!:O
<smartboyhw> Am I wrong or analitza has some --list-missing problems?
<smartboyhw> Uh, it's the symbols:(
 * smartboyhw does not want to touch symbols today ...
<smartboyhw> But someone has to be the guinea pig, let me be it:P
<smartboyhw> Laters though, I need to take dinner.
<Riddell> hmm, I can't run kppp cos I'm not in dialout
<soee> i see only 3 packages failed to build for saucy? 
<smartboyhw> soee, yep. But Riddell you haven't yet split all packages right?
<Riddell> just finishing kdenetwork
<smartboyhw> Riddell, great:)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what's the response of korundum?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: did you see those two patches?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no didn't. Now working on analitza.
<yofel> libkwinglutils.so.1abi2 libkwinglutils1abi1 #MINVER#
 * yofel thought he already fixed that o.O
<apachelogger> yofel: uploading new qtbase
<apachelogger> this time apparently really from dev branch ^^
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you going to fix korundum or me?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I'm still on splits
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK I shall do it then.
<smartboyhw> Guys, we have prob with krfb https://i142838148.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/142838148/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.krfb_4%3A4.10.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz?token=87b02fb2551e0decb4c4509968692674 (cmake error?)
<smartboyhw> analitza uploaded BTW.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: thanks, build deps need fixing, will look
<smartboyhw> And can someone tell me how adding not-installed to smokegen works, I added it and it still is in red light...
<smartboyhw> Hmm sounds like an old problem came back on analitza.....
<smartboyhw> libsmokekate..........
<smartboyhw> !?
<yofel> what does analitza have to do with smoke?
<smartboyhw> yofel, sorry korundum:P
<smartboyhw> And actually I just found that korundum failed to build in armhf for 4.10.4 .....
<yofel> smartboyhw: and it seems you didn't add the patch to analitza
<smartboyhw> yofel, you mean in bzr or?
<yofel> smartboyhw: well, I don't see it in bzr
<smartboyhw> yofel, wait what patch?
<smartboyhw> I only changed symbols.
<smartboyhw> Patch was for korundum...
<yofel> smartboyhw: you didn't read the pad...
<yofel> and your symbol changes are something which isn't allowed
<smartboyhw> yofel, ah? (for second sentence)
<yofel> - _ZNK8Analitza12PlotsFactory11requestPlotERKNS_10ExpressionENS_9DimensionE@Base 4:4.9.80
<yofel> - _ZNK8Analitza11PlotBuilder6createERK6QColorRK7QStringPNS_9VariablesE@Base 4:4.9.80
<yofel> those are missing PUBLIC symbols
<yofel> that must never happen without an SOVERSION change
 * smartboyhw is too confused with symbols....
<Riddell> the soversion change did happen didn't it?
<smartboyhw> Let me add patch first ....
<yofel> that's why you need to cherry-pick 3c1f0b4ea784eeed754a68e611a1f6f3aa4f9cac
<yofel> Riddell: right ^
<smartboyhw> Sorry guys...
<yofel> smartboyhw: well, we helped you this time around because this is a complicated matter. But you really need to investigate every single MISSING symbol
<yofel> smartboyhw: reason: if an application uses the library and uses those methods, it will crash with a symbol lookup error unless it's at least rebuilt (or fixed if the API changed too)
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK.
<smartboyhw> Re-uploaded.
<yofel> smartboyhw: btw, this is a good read on the topic: http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html
<yofel> you should've at least read the library packaging part of the debian policy though
<smartboyhw> Whoas....
<smartboyhw> Anyways, analitza done, now can someone tell me why that smokekate returned to haunt korundum!?:O
<Riddell> Tm_T: you admin kopete-devel mailing list? could you let through my posts?
 * smartboyhw cries....
<yofel> smartboyhw: btw. if you add header-less patches, please at least mention the patch filename and commit hash that was used if you add upstream patches.
<yofel> We don't require DEP-3 or anything like that, but at least this is good practice
<smartboyhw> yofel, ok......
<smartboyhw> So I have to re-upload again?
<smartboyhw> ...
 * smartboyhw is already getting smoked of that smokekate thing...
<yofel> where's that anyway? I only see akonadi stuff in kroundum
<GGGGEEO> l
<smartboyhw> yofel, it just shows up.
<smartboyhw> http://paste.kde.org/777926/
<yofel> what o.O?
<smartboyhw> yofel, and there IS a kate folder in modules...
<yofel> yeah, but we don't build the kate bindings...
<yofel> too unstable I think
<smartboyhw> Grrrrr.........
<smartboyhw> It haunted us after 3 cycles:O
<yofel> -- Skip SmokeKDE bindings: Kate
<smartboyhw> I agree....
<yofel> as for analitza: yes, you'll have to upload again
<yofel> but wait, the package build will fail anyway
<smartboyhw> We aren't going to ship smokeKDE right?
<yofel> huh? ofc. we ship it
<smartboyhw> Ah yep.
<smartboyhw> yofel, I mean kate.
<smartboyhw> smokekate.
 * smartboyhw goes to fix analitza again:)
<yofel> no, that not, we ship:
<yofel> -- Build SmokeKDE bindings: Akonadi;Attica;KDECore;KDEUi;KFile;KHTML;KIO;KNewStuff2;KNewStuff3;KParts;KTextEditor;KUtils;Nepomuk;Okular;Plasma;Solid;Soprano
<smartboyhw> yofel, so I have to patch korundum to not make kate?
<smartboyhw> !?
<yofel> meh, let me try to build it myself. Otherwise I'm just guessing
 * Riddell cheers as he gets kopete working with no missing symbols
<yofel> smartboyhw: I don't get your kate error here
<smartboyhw> yofel, :O
<yofel> maybe you have some kate headers lying around?
<yofel> (the cmake part for kate is weird...)
<smartboyhw> yofel, check your modules folder...
<yofel> but the akonadi issue is ${SMOKE_AKONADI_LIBRARY} being empt...
<smartboyhw> :O
<yofel> smartboyhw: modules folder?
<yofel> I know that kate is there, but
<yofel> -- Skip KorundumModules bindings: Kate
<yofel> so I'm fine
<smartboyhw> yofel, hmm it doesn't skip for me weird.
<yofel> well, as I understand the check, it looks whether you have kate, but not whether you have smokekate
<yofel> if you have the kate headers lying around without smokekate it fails
 * Riddell cheers as the ical transition goes through
<smartboyhw> I tried to remove packages with kate and it will remove 67 packages:O
<BluesKaj> yeah I had the kate problem as well , so I re-enabled the proposed deb and yofel's n inja deb , and the right dependencies installed , after which I promptly commented them again 
<smartboyhw> only 2 of them have kate in it.
<yofel> well, I don't get why it even finds it for you...
<smartboyhw> The removed packages include all the dependencies to build this....
 * smartboyhw has a weird system...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: server?
 * smartboyhw does reverse-steps.
<yofel> smartboyhw: do you have a  kate/plugin.h somewhere?
<smartboyhw> Removing then build-dep.
<yofel> that's what it looks for
<Riddell> you can build-conflict if it's a problem
<yofel> nah, it's only an issue on his system
<soee> on g+ is it possible to see hangout history ?
<yofel> smartboyhw: hm, looking closer the cmake output is already weird
 * Riddell moves onto the all important kdetoys
<yofel> there is no found message for okular and akonadi
<smartboyhw> yofel, I have...
<smartboyhw> akonadi.
<smartboyhw> Then it fails at kate.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for builder
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what are your requirements?
<apachelogger> root access
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> actually that are pbuilder's requirements ^^
<apachelogger> also at least 10gb of space
<shadeslayer> uhm .. uhm
<shadeslayer> space is not an issue
<apachelogger> Can't open perl script "bin/syncqt": No such file or directory
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> uh
<shadeslayer> you could have complete git clones on disk
<apachelogger> Oo
<shadeslayer> *git clones of qt5
<yofel> smartboyhw: what does 'locate kate/plugin.h' yield on your system?
<smartboyhw> yofel, speaking of that: Looking at the patch, it should be libanalitza5, X-Debian-Abi =0?
<yofel> right
<smartboyhw> yofel, I've removed all kate things, so locate says nothing
<yofel> very weird
<smartboyhw> yofel, but DebianABIManager still fails!
<smartboyhw> :O
<yofel> with what error?
<smartboyhw> -- DebianABIManager: CMake target 'analitza' SOVERSION does not match package name 'libanalitza5'
<smartboyhw> !?
<apachelogger> rm -rf include && QTDIR="." perl bin/syncqt
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I am stupid
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, not as stupid as me;)
<smartboyhw> yofel, ^
<yofel> o.O
<smartboyhw> 0.o
<yofel> uh wait
<yofel> $ ls -lha /opt/project-neon/lib/libanalitza.so*
<yofel> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   16 Jun 18 21:47 /opt/project-neon/lib/libanalitza.so -> libanalitza.so.0
<yofel> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   16 Jun 18 21:47 /opt/project-neon/lib/libanalitza.so.0 -> libanalitza.so.5
<yofel> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 588K Jun 18 21:47 /opt/project-neon/lib/libanalitza.so.5
<yofel> this looks totally wrong
<smartboyhw> Meh.....
<yofel> shadeslayer: I think apol misunderstood how that's supposed to be used
<shadeslayer> plz be complaining loudly to upstream
 * smartboyhw goes bozoing.
<smartboyhw> Is there a analitza channel?
<smartboyhw> IRC I mean
<yofel> #kdeedu I think
<yofel> or -edu
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK.
<smartboyhw> #kdeedu
<smartboyhw> Oops
<yofel> #kde-edu it is
<yofel> smartboyhw: just ping apol, he did that change
<smartboyhw> I might not be able to finish off analitza today probably, sleeping in 30 minutes or so...
<yofel> np, you did a lot today :)
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah.
 * smartboyhw starts to faint:P
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, you are still working on klickety right?
<smartboyhw> That status page is interesting: Top part is mainly shadeslayer, middle part mainly yofel and bottom part mainly me (:O LOL)
<smartboyhw> And the split part to Riddell 
<yofel> yeah, nice gradient :P
<smartboyhw> ROFL
<shadeslayer> it's full of DONE
<shadeslayer> which is all that I care about :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, it's not ALL done however...
<smartboyhw> I think we can finish it off tmr.
<shadeslayer> hurray, chrome crashed
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh
<yofel> ok, from what I see Riddell fixed korundum in git already
<smartboyhw> yofel, ok.
<shadeslayer> ->dinner
<shadeslayer> bbl
<Riddell> yofel: well I could do with checking that over, making those a requires I'm not sure is the right answer
<yofel> well, it *builds*
<Riddell> and rdale says it's fine so it seems likely
<smartboyhw> Riddell, which commit?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: the two I made
 * smartboyhw checks
<yofel> bbl
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I'm giving up packaging for korundum, the kate error is there still. (After installing all the build-deps)
<smartboyhw> yofel, ^
<Riddell> smartboyhw: committed any changes to bzr?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, not yet.
<smartboyhw> For korundum I mean.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: mind and do that before you go to sleep
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I don't really have much changes here, I can't even build...
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> just leave a note in etherpad then
<smartboyhw> Riddell, DONE.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, amor failed (#include file missing error)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah fixing it now, missing cmake check on xlib
<Riddell> or missing build-dep depending on your point of view
<Riddell> hmm, 1 hour to repackage kdetoys
<Riddell> so sdk will probably take at least 2
<smartboyhw> Will do analitza tmr (or if anyone can pleaes takeover), I'm sleeping and the patch has been committed but not arrived:O
<ryanakca> There, #kubuntu-bugs now forwards to here.
<lordievader> Good evening.
<ahoneybun> hello all
<lordievader> Good evening, ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> hey lordievader :)
<ahoneybun> lordievader: good afternoon
<lordievader> ahoneybun: ;)
<ahoneybun> lordievader: have you gotten around to reading the getting involved page?
<lordievader> Yes, I think it is quite good. Gets the finished stamp if you ask me. (The include might need a bit of a trim)
<ahoneybun> lordievader: can you trim it and then mark it as finished?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: On the trello page?
<ahoneybun> yes
<yofel_> great, broken libkwinglutils ABI -.-
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> + (arch=amd64)_ZN4KWin14XRenderPictureC2Eji@ABI_1_4 4:4.10.80
<yofel>   (subst|arch=i386)_ZN4KWin14XRenderPictureC2E{size_t}i@ABI_1_4 4:4.10.80
<yofel> how can that happen...
<yofel> RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v10.0 but the PyKDE4.kdeui module requires API v9.2
<yofel> it's this time of the year again...
<ScottK> yofel: Bug xnox for not updating python-qt4 like he said.
<ScottK> That and I kind of screwed up in Debian, but xnox is slowing the cleanup in Ubuntu.
<ScottK> Or if you want to be proactive about it, just merge python-qt4 from Debian.
<ScottK> Then do a no change upload of pykde4 after it's built.
<ScottK> Personally, I'm waiting for xnox, since he TIL python-=qt4.
<yofel> hm, he did upload python-qt4 yesterday
<ScottK> yes.  too soon
<yofel> let me check again if I'm missing something
<ScottK> No, you aren't.
<yofel> aah
<ScottK> He needs to do it again.
<yofel> ok ^^
 * ScottK pokes at xnox.
<Riddell> yofel: no libkwinactiveglutils1abi2.symbols?
<yofel> there was none of abi1
<yofel> *for
<Riddell> yofel: oh? how did you know to bump the abi?
<yofel> that's synchronized with !abi, as debian abi manager can't handle double building with differen cmake targets
<yofel> with !active I mean
<yofel> so libkwinglutils and libkwinactiveglutils always have the same ABI version
<yofel> it doesn't work otherwise
<Riddell> mm, I learn something new, thanks
<Riddell> but I didn't review martin's post to kde-packager on kde-workspace so there  might be more to do there
<yofel> as I understood it that's all about depending on wayland and EGL
<yofel> wayland we have now, egl maybe not and we don't recommend weston yet
<yofel> I uploaded a new meta-kde with meta packages for kdesdk, kdeadmin, kdetoys and kdenetwork
<Riddell> oh cool thanks
<yofel> kdesdk might need fixing depending on the final list of binary packages we have
<ScottK> Definitely not Weston.  It's only for people to play with who know what they are doing.
<Riddell> but that's a soft dependency so it can be a Suggests
<yofel> pkgkde-symbolshelper... are you kidding me??
<yofel> I have (subst)_ZN4KWin14XRenderPictureC1E{size_t}i@ABI_1_4 4:4.10.80
<yofel> now it wants to change that to (subst|arch=i386)_ZN4KWin14XRenderPictureC1E{size_t}i@ABI_1_4 4:4.10.80
<yofel> but on an earlier build it wanted to add + (arch=amd64)_ZN4KWin14XRenderPictureC2Eji@ABI_1_4 4:4.10.80
 * yofel is confused
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-20
<yofel> Riddell: Breaks: krfb (<< 4:4.10.80-0ubuntu1) doesn't play well with PPA's. Either append ~ so it's -0ubuntu1~, or in this case it's better with just << 4:4.10.80
<yofel> so,  upgraded to .80 on my netbook, so far so good
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> how've you been?
<ahoneybun> busy
<ahoneybun> you?
<valorie> after being away much of the weekend, then off moving back to my newer laptop, I feel a bit out of the loop
<valorie> I think everything i need is installed/upgraded/backed up
<valorie> finally
<ahoneybun> I would imagine
<ahoneybun> nice
<valorie> now i'm trying to make sure everything works, like mumble, hangouts, my new earphones, etc.
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> mumble?
<valorie> it's the application we use for voice chat for Kubuntu meetings
<valorie> yofel has a server
<valorie> my son uses the same application for playing World of Warcraft
<ahoneybun> oh the mumble meetings
<ahoneybun> valorie: I asked jono bacon and that ubuntu cert applies to any *ubuntu member
<valorie> well, of course
<valorie> I *AM* an Ubuntu member
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> any Kubuntu member is
<ahoneybun> I see now
<valorie> our standards are just a bit higher
<valorie> and more specialized
<ahoneybun> anyway lordievader says he believes that the getting involved page just needs a few fixs on the include part
<valorie> yes, I read the backlog
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> oh yea
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> and i agree, there is too much in the include
<valorie> it's repetitive
<ahoneybun> but it is the only thing he believes it needs
<jono> valorie, standards are higher?
<jono> how are they different to normal Ubuntu Membership?
<ahoneybun> jono: ubuntu members need 6 months
<valorie> I went through quite the grilling, jono
<ahoneybun> kubuntu wiki says 2 for kubuntu
<valorie> lol
<jono> ahoneybun, 6 months for what?
<jono> valorie, lol
<ahoneybun> jono: contribure
<jono> valorie, but you made it :-)
<ahoneybun> to become a member
<jono> ahoneybun, there is no fixed time
<valorie> I had 6 months of contributions before asking
<valorie> at least
<ahoneybun> jono: min
<ahoneybun> jono: nice hangout today btw
<jono> right, there is no fixed time for contribution
<jono> just "significant and sustained :-)
<jono> ahoneybun, thanks!
<jono> I hope they help provide an avenue for people to get their questions asked :-)
<ahoneybun> jono: also the working ubuntu touch galaxy nexus is the gsm I have the cdma one
<ahoneybun> no working data, calling, or texting
<jono> ahoneybun, oh thats a shame
<ahoneybun> jono: tbh once that works with it I can dump android maybe ;)
<jono> ahoneybun, :-)
<ahoneybun> jono: got it on my nexus 7 though
<ahoneybun> can't get flash-tools to work though
<ahoneybun> jono: just had to manually download the images and flash ;)
<ahoneybun> valorie: did we talk about that google+ page I made?
<valorie> I .... joined it or whatever it is one does with that
<valorie> when I saw it in the backlog
<ahoneybun> valorie: also did you recently look at the getting involved page?
<valorie> not for a few days
<valorie> I'll go through them again
<valorie> took awhile to get my other laptop backed up and this one up and running again
<ahoneybun> valorie: I did make a few changes recently
<ahoneybun> just wondering
<valorie> cool
<valorie> later one I can look
<ahoneybun> moved a few things and removed some others
<ahoneybun> jono: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs
<ahoneybun> jono: I like ubuntu touch's minimalist look and that the content the most important
<jono> ahoneybun, :-)
<jono> sorry can't chat much now, about to have dinner
<ahoneybun> jono: np
<ahoneybun> valorie: I really want to mark that page and the software one as done
<valorie> cool
<valorie> in a bit I'll check it
<ahoneybun> no rush lol
<ahoneybun> time to watch fringe
<ScottK> Let me know when all of 4.10.4 is up.
<Tm_T> Riddell: it's quite possible I have rights there yes
<ScottK> shadeslayer: re the 4.10.4 uploads:
<ScottK>  kde4libs (4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1) raring-proposed; urgency=low
<ScottK>  .
<ScottK>    * Update symbols for libnepomuk4
<ScottK> Can you tell me what's wrong with that for a changelog entry?
<ScottK> Are the rest crap too?
<ScottK> Maybe someone can fix and re-upload.
<Tm_T> Riddell: alas, access on a computer that isn't near me atm /:
<Tm_T> Riddell: I see you got through, good (:
<soee> good morning
<yofel> ScottK: I'm looking. It seems shadeslayer added a second changelog entry to kde4libs which broke the automated upload :S
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.  If you can upload soon, I can accept it before I sleep.
<yofel> ScottK: next try up
<smartboyhw> yofel, hmm I still can't find the patch to fix the SOVERSION of analitza (even when it is committed already)
<yofel> smartboyhw: I already added both to bzr, you only need to fix the packaging
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh great:)
<smartboyhw> yofel, hmm it still fails.
<smartboyhw> :O
<smartboyhw> With the new patches.
<smartboyhw> -- DebianABIManager: CMake target 'analitza' SOVERSION does not match package name 'libanalitza5'
<smartboyhw> -- DebianABIManager: CMake target 'analitzagui' SOVERSION does not match package name 'libanalitzagui5'
<smartboyhw> Same error.
<ScottK> yofel: Looking.  Thanks.
<ScottK> xnox: You're off the hook.  I got impatient and did python-qt4.
<ScottK> yofel: Accepted.  Thanks.  Please throttle shadeslayer when he appears.
<yofel> smartboyhw: yeah, because I only added the patches. control file is still broken
<smartboyhw> yofel, hmm, I added my version of control file already...
<yofel> really? I still have libanalitza4abi2 in bzr
<smartboyhw> yofel, I am just test-building.
<smartboyhw> With my own ver. of control (not in bzr yet)
<yofel> k, I'm gone for a while. bbl
 * smartboyhw is perplexed.
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> smartboyhw: apol applied murthy's law...
<yofel> set(ANALITZA_LIB_VERSION "5")
<yofel> set(ANALITZA_LIB_SOVERSION "5.0.0")
<smartboyhw> yofel, uh huh.
<yofel> switch that and it's correct
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> Meh...
 * smartboyhw adds another patch then....
<soee> i try to find some free time in the summer and get into packaging
<smartboyhw> soee, :)
<soee> don't laugh, im serious :D
<smartboyhw> soee, I mean I'm happy.
<smartboyhw> Now it finally builds:)
<xnox> ScottK: I process backlog sequentially, thus I have a reject email about that upload.....
<ScottK> Well, you said you were going to do it yesterday.
<xnox> ScottK: yeah, things came up and forgot/didn't do python-qt4
<Riddell> morning
<shadeslayer> throttle? But my internets is already so slow :(
<Riddell> ?
<shadeslayer> <ScottK> yofel: Accepted.  Thanks.  Please throttle shadeslayer when he appears.
<shadeslayer> yofel: does the status page show all the split packages?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: seems to, just the three isn't it?
<soee> what does yellow color means on build list ?
<Riddell> warning
<shadeslayer> warnings and the like
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I don't see kget and the likes there?
<Riddell> I did kget
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's listed on https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas under kget
<Riddell> ah but you mean the page on yofel'd server
<Riddell> no I've not added it there yet
<shadeslayer> ^ yep
<shadeslayer> wut
<shadeslayer> kajongg is i386 only?
<Riddell> arch all
<Riddell> python
<shadeslayer> ah makes sense then
 * shadeslayer steals klickety from Quintasan
<shadeslayer> so after klickety we will just have the python stuff that fails and korundum
<yofel> shadeslayer: status page can't show what's not uploaded
<yofel> not impossible to implement, but nobody did it
<yofel> smartboyhw: btw. after analitza is fixed please rebuild the rdepends so they pick up the new library
<shadeslayer> yofel: and what happened with kde4libs?
<shadeslayer> did I upload something to the ppa but forgot to update bzr?
<yofel> shadeslayer: you added a new changelog entry to our SRU packages, that's not allowed. There may only be *one* 4.10.4 changelog entry
<shadeslayer> aha
<yofel> otherwise kubuntu-archive-upload breaks
<yofel> well, it doesn't break, but the result is nonsense
<shadeslayer> for all the packages?
<yofel> nope, only kde4libs as far as I saw
<shadeslayer> or just the one that's broken
<shadeslayer> ah phew
<yofel> so it should be fine now
<yofel> next time please edit the existing entry ;)
<shadeslayer> so basically, can't do ppa1 and add a ppa2, instead, just make ppa1 to ppa2, got it
<yofel> right
<shadeslayer> I was not aware of the caveat ;)
<yofel> yeah, we need proper workflow documentation...
 * yofel looks at himself ^^
<Riddell> 10:26 < cjwatson> Riddell,ScottK: Is anyone working on the way that plasma-widget-networkmanagement Breaks the version of kde-workspace-data currently in  saucy?  It looks like it's been making all your images unbuildable for a few days.
<yofel> well, that needs kde-workspace 4.10.80
<yofel> I guess we can start uploading kdelibs today or so, up to workspace tomorrow and then the rest
<smartboyhw> yofel, alright. But currently I'm having the prob that the pkgkde-symbolshelper patched .symbols just returned to original again...
<yofel> o.O?
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah...
<smartboyhw> It resumed to 4:4.9.80....!?
<yofel> tell me exactly what you did
<smartboyhw> yofel, I got the patch I needed from the buildlog.
<smartboyhw> I put it into a file.
<yofel> erm, process improvement: you can feed pkgkde-symbolshelper the whole buildlog
<smartboyhw> Then pkgkde-symbolshelper -p libanalitzagui5 -v 4:4.10.80 < ../<file>
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh really?:P
<yofel> you can also use batchpatch, i.e. what I do:
<yofel> save both buildlogs from firefox
<yofel> gunzip buildlog-*
<yofel> pkgkde-symbolshelper -v 4:4.10.80 buildlog-*
<yofel> done
<smartboyhw> OK...
<smartboyhw> yofel, I batchpatched using the buildlog. Will try if it works still.
<yofel> after batchpatch is done check with bzr diff what it actually did
<smartboyhw> yofel, from what I'm seeing here: batchpatch doesn't work either. Will try on bzr.
<yofel> I'm off to lunch
<yofel> shadeslayer: expert help needed ^
 * shadeslayer reads backlog
<smartboyhw> I might have to use the old method then.
<smartboyhw> Maybe too much.
<shadeslayer> what are you working on
<smartboyhw> Let me replace 4.9.80 with 4.10.80:P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, analitza?
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> wait plz
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: isn't analitza crapping out because of a so version mismatch?
<shadeslayer> so you need to fix that first?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, we fixed that already.
<shadeslayer> ah awesome
<smartboyhw> Hmm, even manually replacing doesn't work.
<smartboyhw> Meh!?!?!?!!??!!?!?!?!!?!?!??!!
<shadeslayer> second thing what you want to do is fix the library name in the symbols file
<shadeslayer> sayss : libanalitzagui.so.4abi1 libanalitzagui4abi1 #MINVER#
<shadeslayer> should be changed to whatever so version is the latest
<shadeslayer> same thing goes for the filename and package names
<shadeslayer> libanalitzagui5 
<smartboyhw> oh... That.
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: alternatively, you could rewrite the entire symbols file from scratch
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> silly clock being messed up because my battery is shot
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's half past june
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and?
<shadeslayer> ah heh 
<shadeslayer> time was messed up
<shadeslayer> same symptoms as described on the ML
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> send me them outputs then?
<shadeslayer> but more likely a hw clock issue because OS had messed up time as well
<shadeslayer> *OS X
<shadeslayer> which was most likely due to my battery not being able to hold a charge and the computer immediately shutting down when the power goes out
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/778622/
<apachelogger> nah, seems broken
<apachelogger> lrwxrwxrwx 2 root root 8 Jun 12 13:29 /etc/localtime -> Calcutta
<apachelogger> cat: Calcutta: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> that ought not happen
<apachelogger> reconfigure tzdata
<shadeslayer> well, reconfiguring tzdata fixes my issue :P
<apachelogger> I do think I know why zic is screwing up that stuff though, or I have a suspicion at least
<shadeslayer> then I won't be able to give you the desired output
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you ran the kcm says your output :P
<apachelogger> the kcm uses zic, zic creates bogus symlinks, you have no time zone because the timezone file cannot be read
<apachelogger> q.e.d.
<shadeslayer> aaha
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, who would rewrite it from scratch!?
<smartboyhw> ;O
<shadeslayer> you?
<apachelogger> yofel: force pushing builder
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I won't sorry.
<apachelogger> aaaa
<apachelogger> there be a bug :(
<yofel> smartboyhw: please actually read http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html ;)
<yofel> crating a symbols file from scratch is 2 commands...
<yofel> (and a successfull package build dir)
<shadeslayer> exactly ^^
<smartboyhw> Hmm, maybe I should do that.
<shadeslayer> yofel: although, how does pkgkde-symbolshelper figure out what function was introduced in some older version then :P
<apachelogger> it can't because its created from scratch
<yofel> shadeslayer: it doesn't. and it doesn't need to know that
<apachelogger> symbol tracking starts with that version then
<shadeslayer> i.e function introduced in KDE 4.8 -> new symbols in 4.9 -> rewrite file in 4.10  ... ah okay
<yofel> because libanalitza5 never existed before
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> just wanted to confirm
<shadeslayer> I would have been highly surprised if it would be able to do that :D
<apachelogger> actually that would be possible :P
<shadeslayer> oh?
<apachelogger> as a developer one can annotate an exported function/symbol with the version it was introduced in
<shadeslayer> how?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://ftp.gnu.org/old-gnu/Manuals/ld-2.9.1/html_node/ld_25.html
<apachelogger> it generally helps to read what the comments I write in phonon :P
<apachelogger> http://plan99.net/~mike/writing-shared-libraries.html
 * shadeslayer bookmarks for reading in the evening
<shadeslayer> !find dprof2calltree saucy
<ubottu> File dprof2calltree found in kcachegrind-converters
 * smartboyhw has re-created the symbols files.
<smartboyhw> BTW shadeslayer apachelogger you guys have free time to do korundum?
<shadeslayer> maybe, fixing kcachegrind first
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, great:
<smartboyhw> :)
 * smartboyhw hugs shadeslayer and yofel 
<smartboyhw> It now has no symbols errors:
<smartboyhw> :)
 * smartboyhw can finally upload.
<shadeslayer> told you
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, thank you:)
<smartboyhw> Time to commit back to bzr.
<smartboyhw> Damn, upload rejected!?!?!?!?!?!
<yofel> too low version?
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah, I didn't see you pushed ~ppa6.
<smartboyhw> My fault.
<apachelogger> Start in 35 minutes -.-
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, in the Ninjas PPA!?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> sekrit
<smartboyhw> Re-uploading, ~ppa6.
<smartboyhw> That's why I HATE symbols.
<apachelogger> beacuse they offer us and the users and the developer safety against stuff breaking randomly
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I think there's a dep error on X11 for kde-dev-utils.
<smartboyhw> #include <X11/X.h>
<smartboyhw> Or header error, dunno.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: very likely
<Riddell> libx11-dev that'll be
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you fix or me
<smartboyhw> ?
<smartboyhw> Better you.
<smartboyhw> Since you have the package in your hand:)
<smartboyhw> So, our current problems (except split packages) are only kajongg....
<smartboyhw> Wow:)
<smartboyhw> \o/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<smartboyhw> Hiyas BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hey smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> yofel, BTW why it still shows a red light for smokegen even I added back not-installed?
<smartboyhw> And cervisia has a red light.
 * smartboyhw looks into it.
<yofel> I *think* because smokegen doesn't use pkg-kde-tools and generic dh_install doesn't support not-installed files
<smartboyhw> yofel, eh...
 * smartboyhw checks
<smartboyhw> yofel, so should I add it back or? (No?)
<yofel> can't really look into it now, just leave it
<smartboyhw> yofel, fine then:)
 * smartboyhw is starting to feel tired after all these packaging:P
<soee> smartboyhw, drink yerba :)
<smartboyhw> soee, what's that?
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion digikam 3.3.0-beta2
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1192920
<smartboyhw> ^ When we have time:)
<smartboyhw> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: couldn't find library libkdeinit4_cvsservice.so needed by debian/cervisia/usr/bin/cvsservice (ELF format: 'elf64-x86-64'; RPATH: '/usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit')
<smartboyhw> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: couldn't find library libkdeinit4_cvsaskpass.so needed by debian/cervisia/usr/bin/cvsaskpass (ELF format: 'elf64-x86-64'; RPATH: '/usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit')
<smartboyhw> New dependency or new lib package or?
<soee> smartboyhw, google yerba mate http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Q4hrTnehuzk/UJabuGiOHpI/AAAAAAAAANo/r0Urfr_WUII/s1600/Mate.jpg :)
<smartboyhw> soee, ....
 * smartboyhw rather wants coke.
<apachelogger> drugs are bad.
<soee> smartboyhw, yerba is better, it contain guarana etc.
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, +1.
<soee> apachelogger, +1
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel any thoughts? ^
<smartboyhw> 1400 failed... nice.:P
<yofel> smartboyhw: that's dpkg-shlibdeps failing because the libkdeinit4_cvsservice.so needed by cvsservice isn't installed into any package
<yofel> needs install files fixed
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK:)
<yofel> soee: btw... if you're running saucy and are adventurous: the core part of 4.10.80 is done in ninjas and usable. I was running it on my netbook yesterday. Only a few of the non-default applications are still to be finished.
<soee> yofel, im on raring atm
<smartboyhw> analitza builds on PPA!!!!!!
<smartboyhw> \o/
<yofel> ah ok, that will be done sometime next week I would say
<soee> yofel, and whats the saucy status atm in overall ?
<smartboyhw> yofel, do !testers?
<smartboyhw> :P
<yofel> smartboyhw: not ye
<yofel> t
<smartboyhw> That should trigger everyone coming in to test:P
<smartboyhw> yofel, :)
<smartboyhw> :P
<yofel> soee: mostly done, a few packages still need fixing and a few of the kdesdk parts still need to be packaged. I think we'll be done by tomorrow, then we can look at the backporting
<yofel> that will take a few days as we need to write the saucy -> raring adjustment stuff
<soee> yofel, but Kubuntu saucy ?
<yofel> as I said, mostly done. Should be finished tomorrow
<soee> oh i thought you are talking only about KDE
<smartboyhw> Uploading cervisia (fixed) soon.
<yofel> soee: er, I was talking about KDE, did you mean the release?
<soee> yofel, yes release
<yofel> soee: hm, pretty early really and lots todo: https://trello.com/board/13-10/515d717b729ef48449001328
<smartboyhw> soee, the cycle is still in early stage;)
<soee> and what about this rolling release ?
<soee> i thought user can switch to such now ?
<smartboyhw> soee, not yet.....
<yofel> we won't have one. But I do wonder what happened to that dev alias they wanted to add
<smartboyhw> Ah, you mean to symlink to dev release?
<shadeslayer> yeah, what ever happened to that
<yofel> I guess that's item #13737 on cjwatson's todo list :D
<smartboyhw> yofel, whoa! That long!??!?!?!?!?
<yofel> well, he seems permanently busy with something when you try to get a hold of him
 * smartboyhw goes to shower himself:P
<shadeslayer> aye
<smartboyhw> Really nothing much packaging to do now....
<shadeslayer> cjwatson has his hands in everything
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, heh:)
<smartboyhw> Hmm, so quiet?:)
<shadeslayer> just working on fixing things :_)
<shadeslayer> like nepomuk-core wants libx11-dev apparently
<smartboyhw> So many things are crying for libx11-dev it seems:P
<shadeslayer> apparently a mistake on upstream's part :)
<shadeslayer> not required
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :)
<smartboyhw> After this 4-day packaging training, I think I can write an fully-technical article on my blog.
<yofel> smartboyhw: analitza still has work: libanalitzaplot4.symbols  should be 5
<yofel> and I wonder why libanalitza never had a symbols file o.O (not your fault though)
<shadeslayer> I thought he created it from scratch?
<shadeslayer> yofel: anything left btw?
<shadeslayer> except for korundum and python
<shadeslayer> I fixed some lintian stuff
<yofel> well, looking at the update, libanalitza4abi2 had no symbols file and the other one is simply named wrong
<yofel> shadeslayer: korundum and kajongg I believe...
<yofel> and kdesdk
<yofel> what's left of it
<shadeslayer> well, kajongg is python right?
<yofel> right (I thought you meant pykde)
<yofel> W: libanalitzagui5: syntax-error-in-debian-changelog line 24 "badly formatted trailer line"
<yofel> what?
<shadeslayer> I meant both pykde and kajongg
<yofel> pykde is fixed, that needed pyqt rebuilt against sip
<shadeslayer> whats left in kdesdk?
<shadeslayer> well, cervisia seems done
<yofel> not sure, ask Riddell
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you mark things that were done
<yofel> and reviewing things would be a good idea, I only looked over kdeadmin
<Riddell> what what?
<Riddell> I'm working on okteta now
<shadeslayer> I'm mostly looking at lintian warnings at the moment
<Riddell> poxml and umbrello next then I'm done
<shadeslayer> minor fixes like dbg package doesn't depend on the package, and kcachegrind didn't have another package
<Riddell> although I'm getting distracted by being famous in LWN, my dream achieved at last
<shadeslayer> oh?
<yofel> oh?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: seems debian has a practice of suggesting the package from the -dbg in kdesdk so I followed that
<shadeslayer> http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/554758/c9b68953059e9dbb/
<shadeslayer> I suppose
<yofel> hehehe
<Riddell> bah, okteta broke API too
<shadeslayer> oh btw
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do we really need the dbg packages for the split modules?
<shadeslayer> because I was hoping we could move towards dbgsym
<shadeslayer> for these new packages atleast
<shadeslayer> which is why I am usure how much it makes sense to have a separate -dbg package there
<Riddell> shadeslayer: reading comments here and on #kubuntu people often point to -dbg and get confused when once doesn't exist
<Riddell> shadeslayer: and debian will just add back the -dbg so no point if getting rid of it I guess
<shadeslayer> hm, I recall that debian was moving towards dbgsym as well?
<Riddell> really?  I've not heard of that
<yofel> shadeslayer: unless we unconditionally get dbgsym's for every existing PPA I wouldn't go that way
<yofel> or at least you won't get dbgsym's for the binary copies I do as I understand it
<yofel> (I rarely build packages in the kubuntu ppa's directly)
<yofel> and I'm not going to change that until we get britney for PPA's
<shadeslayer> http://debug.debian.net/
<shadeslayer> anyway, tired of packaging for today
<shadeslayer> be back later
<apachelogger> uploading another qtbase
<apachelogger> maybe it builds
<apachelogger> maybe it doesn't
<Riddell> cor that's quite a heated flamewar on LWN :(
<highvoltage> well Jonathan Corbet is quite a troll and not worthy of being called a Jonathan
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> you think?  he's always seemed very reasonable to me
<apachelogger> you were blinded by the name
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI&feature=youtube_gdata
<smartboyhw> yofel, what!?
 * smartboyhw thought he fixed that...
<yofel> not in bzr
<apachelogger> Start in 27 minutes
<apachelogger> screw this
 * apachelogger goes for a swim and dinner
<smartboyhw> Sorry my fault yofel ...
<smartboyhw> I will create a symbols file too for libanalitza.
 * smartboyhw forgot to rename that file ONLY:(
<Quintasan> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/69524/IMG_20130620_150830.jpg
<Quintasan> yay
<smartboyhw> analitza ~ppa7 coming after test build.
<Quintasan> While it doesn't suck it's not entirely the best
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, got time to do korundum?
<Quintasan> Not really.
<Riddell> Quintasan: ooh how'd you get that running?
<Quintasan> basyskom image
<Riddell> ah
<Quintasan> now I need to figure out how to get our rootfs booting
<smartboyhw> Meh, anyone really have time to do?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I can get to it in a bit
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<smartboyhw> yofel, fix for analitza in bzr and uploaded (not yet accepted though).
<smartboyhw> Stats: Our Ninjas PPA has a successfully built rate of 93.0475432663616471%.
<smartboyhw> ~ppa7 accepted.
<Riddell> Quintasan: what's the state of telepathy?
<Quintasan> Unfortunately waiting
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'll do the whole stack tomorrow should nothing happen
<Riddell> I hate to say I told you so but... :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: There is some magic with linker going on with Debian and I can't have it uploaded
<Riddell> Quintasan: would be good to have it in for alpha 1 so tomorrow would be lovely
 * Quintasan jots that down
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Looks like the rootfs created with the livebuild won't just work with the kerne;
<Quintasan> kernel*
<smartboyhw> Riddell, are u fixing kde-dev-utils?
<Quintasan> what
<Quintasan> Smokegen is marked as failing and the build log says it's fine
<yofel> Quintasan: not-installed is ignored
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, yeah...
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: I can work on kde-dev-utils
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, oh yeah? Sure;)
<yofel> meh
 * smartboyhw does Quintasan to fix korundum since he can't fix korundum but can fix kde-dev-utils.
<smartboyhw> s/does/does want/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "does want Quintasan to fix korundum since he can't fix korundum but can fix kde-dev-utils."
<Quintasan> yofel: I see can't see how is that relevant
<yofel> smartboyhw: I pointed you to the wrong fix (even though I wanted to suggest that way next): http://paste.kde.org/778820
<smartboyhw> yofel, ...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: oh?
<smartboyhw> Let me do it then...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: can you check dmesg to see what's going wrong?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: If I could I wouldn't be whining
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: should be trivial from recovery
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: check /proc/last_kmsg
<Quintasan> what recovery
<Quintasan> it's not TF101
<shadeslayer> flash CWM -.-
<shadeslayer> flash CWM -> flash custom kernel -> untar rootfs onto data partition -> boot -> reboot to recovery -> check /proc/last_kmsg
<smartboyhw> smokegen ~ppa4 uploaded.
<smartboyhw> Eh, I thought it was ~ppa3 but yofel uploaded ~ppa3 already...
<Quintasan> yofel: 4:4.10.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10~ppa3 - it build successfully
<Quintasan> T_T
<yofel> Quintasan: er, yeah?
<yofel> it's read because of that stupid libcppparser.so in list-missing
<yofel> *red
<Quintasan> oh
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> which smartboyhw was fixing now
 * shadeslayer is thinking of reverting his last commit to krfb
<smartboyhw> yofel, I fixed it already:P
<smartboyhw> Uploaded.
<smartboyhw> ~ppa4 that is.
<smartboyhw> It just appeared:)
<yofel> not in bzr...
<smartboyhw> yofel, not?
 * smartboyhw has committed it already for sure.
<yofel> I see r68 as latest
<yofel> Tree is up to date at revision 68 of branch bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokegen                                                                      
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm? what did you do?
<smartboyhw> yofel, uh I forgot to push (committed) and now it's diverged:O
<shadeslayer> +Depends: ${misc:Depends}, kde-runtime-dbg, krfb
<Quintasan> kde-dev-utils fixed
<yofel> hm...
<smartboyhw> yofel, check check
<smartboyhw> yofel, my rev. 68 is the fix...
<yofel> smartboyhw: ack
<smartboyhw> ...
<smartboyhw> Anyways.
 * Riddell sets kde-dev-utils quintasan WIP in https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
<shadeslayer> yofel: already gas  Suggests: krfb (= ${source:Version})
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> s/gas/has
<Quintasan> Riddell: I already did that, and it's done
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm... when it's only one binary package then I would agree with your choice
<shadeslayer> lintian complaints about the -dbg package not depending on krfb then
<Riddell> Quintasan: groovy
<Quintasan> hmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: however : [18:10:30] <Riddell> shadeslayer: seems debian has a practice of suggesting the package from the -dbg in kdesdk so I followed that
<smartboyhw> Start in 10 minutes for smokegen :O
<smartboyhw> I thought private PPAs got faster :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think the policy of suggesting a binary was because there was only 1 dbg package, but multiple 'normal' packges
<shadeslayer> *packages
<yofel> I would agree with that
<yofel> konsole for example has a hard-dep with exact version
<shadeslayer> but since now there's just one binary and one -dbg package ... the -dbg package should have a hard dep on that binary
<shadeslayer> okay, so I'll lose the suggests, and use = ${source:Version} in Depends
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you're on analitza again?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, done:P
<yofel> analitza is weird lintian wise. I don't get what's wrong
<smartboyhw> Hour ago actually...
<Riddell> libanalitzagui5: syntax-error-in-debian-changelog line 31 "badly formatted trailer line"
<smartboyhw> yofel, I think it's my problem. I crapped up the changelog.
<smartboyhw> One without a manpage
 * smartboyhw can't remember.....
<Riddell> hmm I don't see an issue on line 31
<smartboyhw> But I don't understand what's the problem...
<ScottK> xnox: Since I did python-qt4 for you, would you please look at ball.  I think it's probably boost1.53 related.
<yofel> really? I don't see the problem
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh your upload to the PPA has a different changelog from the bzr
<smartboyhw> Riddell, the problem is that I just crapped up....
<smartboyhw> Riddell, of course I have different changelog from bzr...
<xnox> ScottK: I didn't get to fixing "b*" boost related FTBFS from the latest rebuild yet. so possible.
<Quintasan> WAT
<Quintasan> >Error multiple versions of the same package picmi
<smartboyhw> WAT...
<smartboyhw> Riddell, changelog in bzr doesn;t have ~ppa.....
<Quintasan> Somebody broke the script!
<yofel> smartboyhw: can you use bzr-buildpackage-ppa to generate the upload package? That's the most reliable way to prevent that
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah then use kubuntu-automation/bzr-buildpackage-ppa to build from the bzr cleanly
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I'll upload ~ppa8
<Quintasan> My god
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: It's 42*C outside here
<Riddell> Quintasan: send some over here!
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: whoa :O
<yofel> only ~28°C with ~50% humidity. Earlier today we had 26°C with like 80% humidity, that was awful
<Quintasan> Riddell: Actually I'm just guessing since it's probably so hot the thermomether broke
<shadeslayer> !weather
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: 36oC here, 40% humidity
<shadeslayer> kubotu: weather
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK then.....
<shadeslayer> stupid bot :/
<yofel> ~weather
 * smartboyhw will fix kopete.
<yofel> :(
 * Riddell investigates kajongg
<yofel> Riddell: wrt kajongg, pykde is fine, so only twisted needs to be looked at
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Actually 38*C 50% humidity
<shadeslayer> your weather is broken
<Quintasan> Welcome to Poland
<Quintasan> In winter we have up to -30*C
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> hah
<Quintasan> yofel: What are those orange packages?
<shadeslayer> yofel: now lintian complains about http://lintian.debian.org/tags/not-binnmuable-any-depends-any.html
<shadeslayer> for kppp
<Quintasan> I understand blue needs building
<Quintasan> but orange?
<shadeslayer> warning
<yofel> red: bad, orange: not-so-bad-but-something's-not-good
<Quintasan> And we want em green, right?
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> same for krfb as well
<yofel> orange includes lintian errors/warnings, new symbols and missing cmake deps
<shadeslayer> I'll just switch to binary:Version
<Quintasan> Riddell: you marked analitza as done, are you going to fix those or want me to do so?
<Riddell> Quintasan: fix which? I just uploaded analitza from bzr
<Riddell> which fixes the changelog issues
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, the marking guy is me actually.........
<Quintasan> Riddell: It's orange in the script meaning something is wrong but not a total failure, I guess I can take a look at those lintian whinings
<Riddell> Quintasan: just changelog, fixed
<yofel> Quintasan: just wait, the current upload will fix it
<Quintasan> Okay
<yofel> script is just lagging behind
 * Quintasan waits for the page to update
<yofel> W: kdesdk-scripts: script-with-language-extension usr/bin/build-progress.sh
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> gah
<shadeslayer> it's like I *want* to break my phone today
<shadeslayer> keeps falling off the table
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, keep it in a safe.
 * yofel puts a dialing pad on smartboyhw's safe
<smartboyhw> yofel, I don't have a safe.
<smartboyhw> :P
<yofel> meh
<yofel> do we care about that script-with-language-extension thing? (I personally wouldn't)
<shadeslayer> oh I see what you're doing
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: you want to mint karma
<shadeslayer> http://www.reddit.com/r/whatsinthisthing
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I have a faffy Desire Z, want to give me yours instead of breaking it?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, !?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what's up with kopete?
<Riddell> and why won't laucnhpad give me build logs?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no thx, I'll trade you my old, still awesome working HTC Desire for it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, boost dependency error.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<smartboyhw> Dunno:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: hmm, we have no smoke kate for korundum?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no. We glorifyingly don't have it. It's a strange problem though, refer to yesterday's backlog in irclogs.u.c.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: no, I prefer muh qwerty keyboard then
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> drat, you caught my play :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: my current phone should last me another year if I don't break the hardware
 * yofel needs a new phone
<yofel> I still have my n900 for private use. That I have Desire S from work makes it easier
 * smartboyhw has a Samsung Galaxy Pocket (Android 2.3.6, ARMv6, 512 MB RAM)...
<smartboyhw> We do have a lot of Nokia phones stored.
<Quintasan> ehueheuehueheuheuheuehueheuehueheueheuh
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: lol those mer images boot from systemd
<Quintasan> Which might explain why it doesn't work
<shadeslayer> what in the 7 hells are you trying to do :P
<shadeslayer> seriously, just grab the kernel, compile it, stuff the kernel and initramfs into a boot.img and flash that?
<Quintasan> NO
<Quintasan> that would be too easy
<shadeslayer> if only :(
<Quintasan> Besides, do you even know how that device works?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, too easy doesn't mean it doesn't work........ (And it might NOT be too easy)
<shadeslayer> nope, I'm just speculating that you have a way to flash the kernel?
<Quintasan> yes
<Quintasan> mount the /boot partition
<shadeslayer> the what partition now
<Quintasan> copy zImage and initramfs.cpio.something there and press ok in the recovery
<shadeslayer> *blink*
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, orange lights mean lintian E: or all lintian E: and W: s?
<shadeslayer> have you tried the standard ubuntu omap kernel then?
<yofel> smartboyhw: any lintian that's not whitelisted
<smartboyhw> yofel, whoa...
<yofel> and we only generate W and E
<Riddell> yofel: hmm python-twisted installs file on a new ec2 I started
<yofel> whitelist is in kubuntu-automation/lintian-ignore.json
<yofel> Riddell: i386?
<yofel> I only have am64 chroots for ninja use, but there it worked too
<Riddell> yep, i386, retried in launchpad for good luck
<smartboyhw> Whoa, the first few warnings on http://paste.kde.org/778940/ are terrible....
<smartboyhw> kopete-dbg suggests kopete-dbg!?
<smartboyhw> and without a kopete depend!?
<smartboyhw> :O
<Riddell> and korundum works fine if I make it not require kate
<Riddell> smartboyhw: Suggests: kopete-dbg  should be  Suggests: kopete and I think shadeslayer was changing them to depends
<shadeslayer> yep
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer OK. Fixed locally, will commit to bzr later.
<smartboyhw> script-with-language extension, hmm....
<smartboyhw> Language extension?
<Quintasan> what kind of bullshit is this
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, !?
<yofel> smartboyhw: the .sh part
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah, removing it....
<Quintasan> there is no systemd package in saucy
<smartboyhw> Or was it really a .sh?
<yofel> Quintasan: er what? there is
<Quintasan> no there is not
<yofel> !info systemd saucy
<ubottu> Package systemd does not exist in saucy
<Quintasan> See.
<smartboyhw> W: kopete: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libkopete-oscar4 libkopete-otr-shared1 libkopeteaddaccountwizard1 libkopetechatwindow-shared1 libkopetecontactlist1 libkopeteidentity1 libkopeteprivacy1 libkopetestatusmenu1 libkyahoo1 liboscar1 libqgroupwise
<smartboyhw> Nice:O
<yofel> stupid bot
<smartboyhw> Bots are stupid.
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/204-0ubuntu4
<Quintasan> There is no binary /lib/systemd/systemd
<Quintasan> which renders everything useless since how you are supposed to boot off that
<yofel> meh, they completely crippeled that in faviour of upstart then
<xnox> ScottK: i'm yet to transition ball to boost1.53, so it's not new that it ftbfs. and i've tried fixing it before, unsuccessfully.
<smartboyhw> yofel, any ideas with the above warning? ^
<Quintasan> <slangasek> Quintasan: Ubuntu does not support systemd as init.
<yofel> hm, that's because most libs are together in the 'kopete' package
<Quintasan> Apparently it's a valid reason for crippling the package
<shadeslayer> what else did you think
<yofel> Riddell: are really none of them relevant for the stuff in libkopete-dev?
<Quintasan> I think it's dumb but whatever
<Quintasan> HE kind of implies that everyone will automatically install that
<Riddell> yofel: mm dunno I just split it out from kdenetwork, didn't change anything
<yofel> hm
<smartboyhw> Hmm indeed,
 * smartboyhw checks out openSUSE's packaging:P
<Riddell> yofel: yeah I think it's just libkopete that's public as an API
<Riddell> yofel: kopete-cryptography and kopete-plugin-thinklight only link against libkopete
<yofel> smartboyhw: I don't think that's really worth it...
<Riddell> same for kopete-message-indicator
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah.
<yofel> Riddell: right, I just checked that too, so I guess we're fine
<smartboyhw> *yofel, yeah
<yofel> smartboyhw: just whitelist that warning then
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK. Whitelist those manpages and icon sizes too?
<yofel> binary-without-manpage is whitelisted for everything already
<smartboyhw> Hmm, we did have it whistlisted:O
<yofel> icon-size-and-directory-name-mismatch too
 * smartboyhw doesn't understand why it appears then...
<yofel> smartboyhw: it's whitelisted for the status script, not the generation
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh.
<smartboyhw> Well, I'm alright to upload then.
<Riddell> kajongg compiled :)
<smartboyhw> yofel, do I have to only add things from upstream changelog?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :O
<smartboyhw> :)
<yofel> what upstream changelog?
<smartboyhw> yofel, not upstream, from the ~ppa1 changelog.
<smartboyhw> I mean, like when I upload one version, you will upload another to merge the two revisions.
<yofel> uh, that's already in bzr
<yofel> just add your changes on top of it
<yofel> Riddell: I'm thinking about script-with-language-extension. Do you think it's sensible to rename that in the install file? Or do you think it's useless
<Riddell> yofel: I was just going to leave it
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you doing kopete?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, done actually...
<smartboyhw> Just uploaded, pushing to bzr now.
<yofel> hm, ok. Not like it was ever fixed before
<Quintasan> well fuck
<Quintasan> yeah
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh groovy (better to do it the other way around, bzr then upload)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, alright.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how?
<smartboyhw> bzr-buildpackage-ppa?
<Riddell> this morning rekonq crashed so I used firefox, this afternoon firefox crashed so I used chromium, this evening I notice it's chromium that can't read kubuntu-ninjas build logs so I'm back at rekonq
 * smartboyhw never used the script...
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<Riddell> yes bzr-buildpackage-ppa, run it from the bzr repo
<Riddell> oh but https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas doesn't work in rekonq :(
<smartboyhw> Riddell, heh
<ScottK> xnox: There's a new upstream version of ball out.  Maybe you get lucky and it builds.
<xnox> ScottK: been there.... done that.... didn't help much. some patches need rebasing, some dropping, and still didn't built with gcc4.8/boost1.53
<ScottK> OK.  Odd there's no upstream bugs either.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, re-uploading.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you ignored libquazip0-dev for marble?
 * Riddell looks
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> yeah, managed to miss it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm onto it
<shadeslayer> kool :)
<smartboyhw> Heh, look at kubuntu-ninjas notes page, I written all the orange lights there:P
 * Riddell fixes kubuntu-automatation
<shadeslayer> what's that ? :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I missed a comma in json
<Riddell> json is very fussy about its commas
<xnox> ScottK: are any other rebuilds for sip4 in progress? is there an transition tracker or something to build them in correct order?
<ScottK> xnox: There's no transition tracker.  I'm uploading them in the right order (just did it in Debian, so I know it)
<xnox> ScottK: ack.
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, for the json error, look at the status page know:)
<smartboyhw> http://kyofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.80_saucy.html
<smartboyhw> know -> no
<ScottK> qscintlla2 (sync) and pyqwt5 calibre avogadro python-poppler-qt4 veusz so far.
<smartboyhw> *now
<ScottK> pyqwt3d and pykde4 a bit later.
<ScottK> Once those are done, I'll check and see if britney finds anything I missed.
<smartboyhw> Oh shoot, I needed a ppa4.....
<smartboyhw> As it turns out: I needn't.:P
<smartboyhw> ~ppa2 failed.
<smartboyhw> But I forgot to move the .install file to ~ppa3 (fortunately)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: kopete go boom?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, not.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I forgot to move the .install file. But then not moving is correct:)
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> So ~ppa3 should built fine:P
 * smartboyhw cheers
<smartboyhw> Phew:)
<smartboyhw> Going to sleep now guys............... If there's anything TODO tomorrow I will surely join in. But for now, that's goners.
<Riddell> kajongg: package-installs-python-bytecode usr/share/kde4/apps/kajongg/about.pyc
<Riddell> hmm what changed there?
 * Riddell looks
<yofel> That bytecode has been there for a while. But nobody noticed it until the lintian check was added.
<Riddell> good old lintian
<Riddell> we should really make that package use dh_python2 or something
 * Riddell does so
<Riddell> oh but dunno how with dhmk
<ScottK> Riddell: At the magic @ thing do --with python2
<ScottK> Then you'll need to add an override for dh_python2 (I think) to make it operate on the private directory.
<ScottK> man dh_python2 tells you where it looks by default.
<Riddell> ScottK: there's no magic @ in dhmk, it's not like normal debhelper
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Which package is it?
<ScottK> Riddell: Add "dh = --with=python2"
<ScottK> See pykde4 for an example.
<Riddell> ScottK: ooh
<lordievader> Good evening.
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> E: kajongg: package-installs-python-bytecode usr/share/kde4/apps/kajongg/board.pyc
<Quintasan> HURR
<shadeslayer> oh fun
<shadeslayer> Riddell: /usr/include/quazip/zip.h:56:18: fatal error: zlib.h: No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> !find quazip/zip.h saucy
<ubottu> File quazip/zip.h found in libquazip0-dev
<ScottK> Missing build-dep
<shadeslayer> Unpacking libquazip0-dev:amd64 (from .../libquazip0-dev_0.5.1-1_amd64.deb) ...
<shadeslayer> ScottK: seems to be fine?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ScottK> Does zip.h reference zlib.h?
<ScottK> If so, I think (not sure) libquazip0-dev should depend on whatever the zlib -dev package is named (it's not what you'd guess, but I don't remember what it is)
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you properly do the symbols on libkdegames?
<shadeslayer> because : E: libkdegames6: symbols-file-contains-current-version-with-debian-revision on symbol _ZN10KGameKeyIO11eventFilterEP7QObjectP6QEvent@Base and 957 others
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> looking
<shadeslayer> seems fine to me : debian/libkdegamesprivate1.symbols: _ZN10KGameKeyIO11eventFilterEP7QObjectP6QEvent@Base 4:4.8.80
<shadeslayer> so why is lintian complaining?
<yofel> urgh
<yofel> those are from the embedded libkdegamesprivate.so.1
<yofel> shadeslayer: for some reason, libkdegamesprivate is in libkdegames6.install
<yofel> debian I guess
<yofel> yeah, that's from the debian merge
<yofel> what to do...
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> hm
<yofel> I would personally revert that and split it out again, then it should work
<shadeslayer> that lintian error is sitll odd :P
<shadeslayer> *still
<shadeslayer> yofel: but it seems like it was put there for a purpose?
<yofel> shadeslayer: it was put there because it needs no seperate package as it's private stuff
<yofel> it just confuses symbolshelper
<yofel> shadeslayer: and the lintian warning makes sense, the symbols diff is huge
<yofel> maybe just adding that to libkdegames6.symbols would work too...
<shadeslayer> to me lintian error makes no sense
<yofel> lintian always warns about new symbols
<shadeslayer> no no
<shadeslayer> E: libkdegames6: symbols-file-contains-current-version-with-debian-revision on symbol _ZN10KGameKeyIO11eventFilterEP7QObjectP6QEvent@Base and 957 others
<yofel> oh that :D
<shadeslayer> doesn't that mean a debian revision like 0ubuntu1 crept in
<yofel> + _ZN10KGameKeyIO11eventFilterEP7QObjectP6QEvent@Base 4:4.10.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10~ppa4
<shadeslayer> ah wait
<shadeslayer> yeh
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> now it does :)
<yofel> yeah, it's not what you would expect ^^
<yofel> let me try to patch that into libkdegames6.symbols
<yofel> then we'll see what happens
<shadeslayer> yeah, what I thought was, 0ubuntu1 foo crept into the symbols file that we have
<shadeslayer> lintian throws a curveball ;)
<yofel> that's what I thought too when I first saw that :P
<yofel> but lintian operates on the final symbols file
<shadeslayer> right, the one that dpkg-gensymbols generated?
<yofel> yep
<yofel> what you find in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ later
<shadeslayer> I thought the symbols in there were the ones we put into the packaging?
<shadeslayer> oh wow
<shadeslayer> the dpkg-gensymbols man page references links to Uldrich Drepper's people.redhat.com page
<yofel> nope, those are the symbol source for comparison, shipped is the generated one
<yofel> yay, thanks pkgkde-symbolshelper for not being able to handle 2 libs in one package
<shadeslayer> heh
<ScottK> Whoever's doing pykde4 for 4.11 beta1, please make sure to update from bzr.
<yofel> can do
 * shadeslayer is tired :(
<shadeslayer> but not tired enough to sleep
<yofel> better than being tired enough to sleep but failing to do that because it's too hot -.-
<yofel> pykde updated
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> I'm pretty sure that stage is about 3 hours away
<yofel> ok, my manual symbol editing worked, now lets see how badly it fails on i386 in the PPA ^^
<shadeslayer> good god @_@
<shadeslayer> manual updating of symbols
 * ScottK bets 30 minutes trying to fix the ball FTBFS will have you begging for sleep.
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, it was c&p really :P
<shadeslayer> ball ftbfs?
<ScottK> The package.
<shadeslayer> there's a source called ball?
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ball/1.4.1+20111206-4ubuntu3/+build/4729989/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.ball_1.4.1%2B20111206-4ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> sip
<shadeslayer> /o\
<shadeslayer> hooray for whoever has to fix that
<ScottK> That one isn't sip's fault though.
<shadeslayer> looks like a boost issue?
<ScottK> It's xnox' fault since he wanted boost1.53.
<ScottK> Yes.
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> hmm : E: perlkde source: version-substvar-for-external-package perlkde-dbg -> libkate-perl
<shadeslayer> I don't see a libkate-perl
<shadeslayer> off with its head
<yofel> er yeah, kill kate
<yofel> that's not built
<shadeslayer> hm, so any chances it'll come back?
<shadeslayer> i.e. to comment or to completely remove
<yofel> remove, easy enough to recover from history if it ever comes back
 * ScottK ♥'s kate
<yofel> shadeslayer: you fixing marble?
<shadeslayer> will do, once I push perlkde
<yofel> I think it's missing zlib1g-dev or how that's called
<shadeslayer> yofel: interesting how rmadison doesn't show a libkate-perl anywhere
<shadeslayer> yofel: libqazip needs fixing
<shadeslayer> should pull in libzlib-dev or whatever
<yofel> zlib1g-dev it is
<yofel> kate bindings existed at the beginning of bindings splitting time
<yofel> were removed because kate-dev was an unstable mess
<shadeslayer> !info libkate-perl quantal
<ubottu> Package libkate-perl does not exist in quantal
<yofel> perlkde (4.7.0-0ubuntu2) oneiric; urgency=low
<yofel>   * Drop kate bindings (removed from smoke due to ABI instability)
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> I wonder how long that's been uninstallable?
<shadeslayer> eh, then again, just a suggests
<yofel> yeah, never ^^
 * shadeslayer once tried installing something with --install-suggests
<shadeslayer> pulled in half the archive it did
<yofel> though that was the 2nd upload perlkde ever had. i.e.:
<yofel> 1) I added kate bindings
<yofel> 2) Scott removed them
 * ScottK doesn't recall the details.
<yofel> I remember you saying that kate is too unstable to be maintainable
<yofel> or something like that
<ScottK> They may have calmed down now, but at the time they were going nuts.
<ScottK> I do recall that.
 * yofel wonders why he can never use opengl in kwin in a beta1 on his netbook...
<shadeslayer> likewise here :S
<yofel> drat, then I can't blame my poor intel chip
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> yofel: for me compositing doesn't work
<shadeslayer> kwin(26153): Failed to initialize compositing, compositing disabled 
<yofel> hm. I had Xrender enabled before the upgrade, that still works
<yofel> If I try to use something else the screen freezes for ~10s and I'm back on xrender
<yofel> hm... where's kget o.O
 * yofel uploads what's in bzr
<shadeslayer> mm .. I don't I can upload quazip
<shadeslayer> *I don't think
 * shadeslayer waits for rejection mai
<shadeslayer> *mail
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Upload plz http://paste.kde.org/779084/
<shadeslayer> probably worth uploading to debian as well
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Send them a bug report.
<ScottK> (with patch)
<shadeslayer> I hate the debian bug reporting system -.-
<ScottK> Are you using reportbug?
<shadeslayer> yes, that's what I hate
<ScottK> Easy enough with that.
<yofel> I still have an alias lying around from my bugsquad days
<yofel> alias reportpatch='/usr/bin/reportbug -P '\''User: ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com'\'' -P '\''Usertags: origin-ubuntu raring ubuntu-patch'\'' -T patch'
<yofel> s/raring/saucy/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "alias reportpatch='/usr/bin/reportbug -P '\''User: ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com'\'' -P '\''Usertags: origin-ubuntu saucy ubuntu-patch'\'' -T patch'"
<shadeslayer> nifty
<shadeslayer> what release should be the target ?
<ScottK> unstable
<shadeslayer> experimental?
<shadeslayer> okay
<ScottK> Aren't you a MOTU yet?
<shadeslayer> nope
<ScottK> You should fix that.
<yofel> the only thing I would need motu permissions for are new packages... I rarely do anything outside our packageset
<shadeslayer> likewise 
<yofel> shadeslayer: you go first :P
<ScottK> BTW, you forgot to run update-maintainer.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you test build this?
<shadeslayer> yofel: that pseudo header is weirdish
<shadeslayer> ScottK: nope, do I really have to?
<ScottK> Somebody does.
<yofel> the usertag stuff?
 * ScottK does.
<shadeslayer> I am unsure why there is a need to ?
<ScottK> No, test build before uploading.
<ScottK> Because if you don't you don't know if it will build.
<ScottK> Maybe something changed in the archive since the last time it was uploaded.
<shadeslayer> oh ... good point, too many changes in saucy
<ScottK> This is always the case, which is why even trivial changes should be test built.
<shadeslayer> yofel: libkdegames :(
<yofel> seen
<yofel> I knew that would happen :P
<yofel> ok, now symbolshelper seems to work at least
<shadeslayer> yofel: I'll just send it without the pseudo headers
<yofel> do that
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Uploaded.  Thanks.
 * yofel fixes kde-dev-utils-dbg
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you send the bug?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: almost done with that
<ScottK> Great.
<shadeslayer> filling out description and what not
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> Bug report written as /var/tmp/libquazip-dev.bug
<shadeslayer> maybe because I have no mta?
<yofel> not really, mail account not configured?
<shadeslayer> don't think so
<shadeslayer> how does one do that?
<yofel> reportbug --configure
<yofel> I thiink
 * yofel did that 4 years ago the last time
<yofel> hm... our language settings are broken, like really...
<yofel> I have $LANGUAGE -> "en_US:de:en"
<yofel> my terminal is german...
<ScottK> Wasn't apachelogger going to fix all the language issues?
<yofel> probably with 14.04 as ETA
<shadeslayer> ScottK: filed, waiting for bug number
<shadeslayer> ScottK: 712905
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> okay, off to try and sleep now
<yofel> gn
<shadeslayer> cya tomorrow
<ScottK> Riddell: Read the backscroll in #ubuntu-meeting about the donations
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw can you rebuild marble in about 20 minutes? thx
<Quintasan> oh wow
<Quintasan> ScottK: They are serious with that, aren't they?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> Well, not like I expected anything sane.
<ScottK> Where's kactivities for 4.10.4 for raring?
<ScottK> yofel: ^^^
<yofel> doesn't exist I think
<yofel> at least I don't see it anywhere
<ScottK> Did it get missed or where there no changes?
<yofel> I believe there were no changes, but I'll re-check to make sure
<yofel> ScottK: nothing changed
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Ping, you around?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: yep :)
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Ah ok, do you think anything from this page should be included in the getting involved page? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Support
<ahoneybun> it is
<lordievader> What exactly? Because I can understand why valorie says it is quite double to include it. Most of the things are already mentioned on the page.
<ahoneybun> I see
<lordievader> I think it is better to write a short summary of that include under a tab "Giving Support"
<ahoneybun> I'm working on it
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/GettingInvolved
<lordievader> ... Hmm so am i...
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> lol
<lordievader> It should warn you that I am editing the page.
<yofel> moinmoin should do that for you...
<lordievader> I mean moinmoin with it... Maybe I should have been clearer.
<ahoneybun> yea
<lordievader> Anyhow, ahoneybun did you make any major changes?
<yofel> oh, you said It, I read "I" ^^
<yofel> too hot today -.-
<ahoneybun> removed some of that include
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I removed it all thogether, do you mind if I overwrite your change?
<ahoneybun> did you see my changes?
<lordievader> Doesn't Moinmoin have version control?
<lordievader> Btw it seems we where both almost doing the same thing, just in the details the change was different.
<yofel> it does
<lordievader> ahoneybun: May I overwrite your changes?
<ahoneybun> make them then we will compare
<lordievader> With 'make them' you mean save?
<ahoneybun> yea
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Ok, saved it.
<ahoneybun> why is it such a mess now
<lordievader> Ok, removed the Conflict messages.
<soee> yo
<ahoneybun> I still see them
<yofel> meh, dh_python2 can't seem to handle games :S
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: bor, kde-window-manager-gles works here, albeit no compositing
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Not sure if you have said something, was messing with irssi settings. Thought it went wrong at some point.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: I still see the messagess
<lordievader> Guess I only previewed it, saved it now.
<Quintasan> soee: hi
<Quintasan> yofel: You don't happen to know if nvidia drivers have opengles magic?
<yofel> not offhand, no
<yofel> haven't really tried it
<Quintasan> the gles binaries here
<Quintasan> bitch about
<Quintasan> kwinactive(5727)/kwin KWin::OpenGLBackend::setFailed: Creating the OpenGL rendering failed:  "Required support for binding pixmaps to EGLImages not found, disabling compositing" 
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I think the Getting Involved page is now in a good shape :)
<Quintasan> yofel: Any reason for not using pkgconfig in kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer?
<yofel> Quintasan: check what it's used for first
<Quintasan> >-- Could NOT find PkgConfig (missing:  PKG_CONFIG_EXECUTABLE) 
<Quintasan> That's what cmake looks for
<yofel> maybe it's hiding something else missing
<ahoneybun> lordievader: nice :)
<Quintasan> not that it fails without that
<yofel> if not, theen it shouldn't be there in the first place
<ahoneybun> lordievader: very nice
<yofel> lol? kdepimlibs doesn't build
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Have you taken a look a the page?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: yes I marked it as finished
<Quintasan> CRAP
<Quintasan> yofel: never, ever, issue pbuilder clean
<Quintasan> without params I think
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Nice, nice :D
<Quintasan> it just removed my chroots
<ScottK> yofel: Can you look at making sure https://launchpadlibrarian.net/142964992/raring-debdiff is included in the 4.10.4 upload for raring-proposed?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: now onto the install page!
<Quintasan> sheytan: hey
<lordievader> ahoneybun: How are the screenshots standing?
<yofel> ScottK: it is, for the simple reason that libkdcraw wasn't updated
<yofel> that'll probably be in 4.10.5
<ScottK> yofel: Excellent.  Thanks.
<ScottK> I checked and it's not upstream yet.
<ScottK> someone with commit access should fix that.
<yofel> ah ok
<ahoneybun> lordievader: I have the base images there
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Ok, nice.
<ahoneybun> yep
<Esokrates> i keep having this issue that appears completely randomly: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321389
<ubottu> KDE bug 321389 in general "Application: Plasma Desktop Shell (plasma-desktop), signal: Segmentation fault Using host libthread_db library "/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libthread_db.so.1"." [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Esokrates> happens every week several times, I have installed the latest official kubuntu packages
<sheytan> Quintasan: hey
<ScottK> yofel: It's fixed in trunk for 4.11, just not in 4.10.
<ScottK> (or 4.9 or 4.8)
<yofel> is the security update done for 12.10 and 12.04 as well?
<ScottK> It's done for 12.04 and I've submitted debdiffs to the security team for 12.10/13.04.
<yofel> ok, I'll update the backports
<ScottK> See #1193065 
<Quintasan> yofel: adding pkg-config doesn't break anything there
<yofel> yeah, but does it actually *add* something?
<Quintasan> Truth be told - no freaking idea
<yofel> hm
<yofel> Quintasan: add it I guess. I have no problem with it being there
<yofel> Quintasan: do the same for kdesdk while at it
<ScottK> Whoever has libkdcraw 4.10.80 ready to go, please update from bzr.
<ScottK> yofel: Is that you too?
<yofel> well, I can update it, but I don't see any changes in bzr?
<yofel> ah, ok, read the log now. updating
<ScottK> Should be just a changelog entry at this point.
<yofel> right
<yofel> will this break something? libgpgme++-pth was suddenly renamed to libgpgme++-pthread in saucy
<yofel> (it's shipped as part of libgpgme++2)
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> It's been discussed in Debian.
<yofel> oh?
<ScottK> I'd ask svuorela
<ScottK> I don't recall the details or the resolution.
<yofel> hm, so from what I see debian simply removed it...
<yofel> anyway, I'll ask
<Quintasan> <scarpino> cmake modules fallback to pkg-config
<Quintasan> <scarpino> e.g. for HINTS
<Quintasan> yofel: ^
<yofel> what's HINTS? ^^
<yofel> though, if the cmake modules expect it to be there, then something more common should pull pkg-config in
<yofel> I marked kdepimlibs to be stuck on debian bug 710140 for the time being
<ubottu> Debian bug 710140 in libgpgme11 "[Fwd: About gpgme1.0 (1.4.1-0.1) and libpth-dev]" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/710140
<Quintasan> yofel: Presumably kget is to be left as orange due to that
<yofel> right
 * Quintasan looks at kopte
<Quintasan> >W: kopete: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames
<Quintasan> oh wow
<Quintasan> yofel: any ideas why korundum on i386 is orange?
<yofel> hm, I told smartboyhw to whitelist that soname thing...
<Quintasan> oh the override in lintian is 4.6.0
<Quintasan> upgrading that
<Quintasan> talking about krfb now
<yofel> I didn't mean overriding
<yofel> I mean whitelisting in the status script marking
<ScottK> Fixing the override is good.
<yofel> well, true
<yofel> Quintasan: korundum is orange because "No lintian output in build log."
<yofel> some of the bindings don't use debian-qt-kde.mk
<yofel> (so currently those cannot be green)
<Quintasan> yofel: lintian-overrides in krfb can be dropped I think
<Quintasan> debian/lintian-overrides
<Quintasan> gah
<Quintasan> debian/source/lintian-overrides
<yofel> probably, I dropped them in a few other places too
<yofel> (that's probably the debug-package-missing-depends thing)
<Quintasan> kdenetwork source: dbg-package-missing-depends kdenetwork-dbg
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> can be dropped since it's recommends now
<yofel> wait
<yofel> ah ok, it's depends. drop it
<yofel> if it were recommends you would have to keep it
<Quintasan> Recommends: kde-workspace-dbg
<Quintasan> Breaks: kdenetwork-dbg
<yofel> that's unrelated
<yofel> the relevant part is krfb (= ${binary:Version})
<yofel> (the override is wrong anyway, it would have to read "krfb source: dbg-package-missing-depends krfb-dbg" to have any effect"
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> kdesdk-strigi-analyzers
<Quintasan> WAT
 * Quintasan retries
<yofel> o.O
<Quintasan> it built fine last time
<Quintasan> and now it fails
<Quintasan> what
<Quintasan> kind
<Quintasan> of magic is that
<Quintasan> I'm stumped now
<Quintasan> yofel: Think it may be related to adding pkg config to kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer?
<yofel> that would be... weird
 * Quintasan makes sure he didn't make any mistakes there
<yofel> could be something from the archive too like with pimlibs
<Quintasan> what the hell
<Quintasan> ..
<Quintasan> yofel: missing libstreamanalyzer-dev
<Quintasan> wonder why it worked before
<yofel> yeah, me too...
<Quintasan> yofel: do you run the status script manually it runs automagically?
<yofel> that's a 15min cronjob
<yofel> (5 min before each run it pulls from bzr)
<Quintasan> yofel: What can be green should be green now
<yofel> yay
<Riddell> how's .80 doing?
<yofel> Riddell: I think we're mostly done, except for marble(-qt) and kdepimlibs (broken by some lib)
<Quintasan> There are some oragne entries but I might fix them later on
<Quintasan> need to go to bed
 * Riddell runs ./kubuntu-initial-upload
<yofel> Riddell: for?
<yofel> hm, korundum builds for me until 0f587bd380d8abc02227b518799dff18881d3619
 * yofel looks for pino
<Riddell> hmm when did kdepimlibs break?
<Riddell> yofel: whyever would that commit stop korundum? it's about smokenepomuk not akonadi or okular
<Riddell> korundum is one weird package
 * Riddell uploads kde4libs 4.10.80 to saucy
<yofel> Riddell: kdepimlibs broke due to an upload of libgpgme yesterday
<Riddell> bah
<Riddell> bzr: ERROR: Tag saucy already exists.
<Riddell> hmm, ./kubuntu-archive-upload fail
<yofel> grumpy pino...
<yofel> at least I think I've got korundum almost fixed
<Riddell> yofel: oh?
<yofel> Riddell: I'll commit this as it seems to work for me: http://paste.kde.org/779306
<juancarlospaco> :)
<Riddell> cool
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-21
 * yofel off to bed finally
<yofel> good night
<Riddell> good night yofel, thanks for awesome fixes
<Riddell> well I guess removing libgpgme++-pth.so.2 from the package will be fine now if nothing links to it and we can follow what debian do when they do a more proper fix
<juancarlospaco> :)
<Riddell> up goes 4.10.80
<Riddell> ScottK: bunch of New bits in there should you be in the mood
<kc8qvp> I realize this is a little off-topic, but you guys should know:
<kc8qvp> Is there an apt repo that has Qt 5.1 RC1 built for Ubuntu 13.04?
<kc8qvp> along with qtcreator etc. etc.
<kc8qvp> Where can I find (on IRC) the 'Canonical Qt5 Edgers' team?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1180067] No icons on buttons @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1180067 (by GamePad64)
<ScottK> Moved grantlee back to Main so kde4libs can build.
<soee> good morning
<yofel> oh, .80 going up, nice :D
<yofel> I might use staging for some experimental backports later, but first I need to write the rules for boost at least
<juancarlospaco> Does DNSSD.ServiceBrowser() has a .stop() method?, or its unstoppable ?
<soee> ;o
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1193243] package libqtcore4 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite shared '... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1193243 (by Dim1triy)
<Riddell> looks like qt 5.0.2 into debian
<Riddell> Quintasan: telepathy time?
<Quintasan> uploading common internals
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> "Aurélien Gâteau (agateau) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members"  yay agateau still loves us!
<agateau> Riddell: of course I do!
<agateau> You know, sometimes people are surprised I am still running Kubuntu now that I left Canonical. I like to answer them "What else?" :)
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> agateau: that's a good quote, can I blog that?
<agateau> heh, sure
<Riddell> I expect it'll get lots of trolling comments, but good thing it's hard to comment on my blog
<agateau> It actually comes from a Nespresso commercial staring George Clooney, don't know if it is French only
<Quintasan> Christ
<Quintasan> Riddell: Dem amd64 builders are laz..busy
<Riddell> no, only George Clooney, and he's sold his soul to Nestle so hardly a messiah
<Quintasan> Going to take a while since I accidentaly my whole configuration and my local pool got eaten
<Quintasan> oh it's agateau
<Quintasan> \o
<agateau> Quintasan: o/
<agateau> Riddell: the ads are really good though
<agateau> I am pretty much anti-ads, but those always make me smile
<Riddell> noo!  Nestle are evil.  The Nesquick bunny kills babies
 * Riddell tidies up https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> hmm our meta package for kde-plasma-desktop still depends on hal
<Riddell> I wonder why it depended on it at all, would think that would be from kdelibs or whatever
<Riddell> s/out/debian's/
<kubotu> Riddell: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<apachelogger> yofel: locale matters
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do you have powers to make things go from saucy-proposed to saucy?
<Riddell> Quintasan: mm if I have to but usually there's a good reason why they're not
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm like trying to upload the whole stack right now but after all I think I'll just ppa everything and then reupload
<yofel> do it fast, if I upload 4.10.80 for raring the ppa builders will get a bit of a queue
<Quintasan> k
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Riddell> Tm_T: do you really still use kopete?
<Tm_T> Riddell: occasionally yes, I've given up on using desktop applications on many tasks including xmpp mostly though
 * Riddell cries on seeing https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=kde-dep-graph-411.svg
<Riddell> I thought it worth updating it
<shadeslayer> did someone fix marble before uploading :P
<soee> yofel, please do upload fof raring :D
<yofel> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> ...
<yofel> well, we can do that for beta2
 * shadeslayer fixes
<yofel> shadeslayer++
 * shadeslayer needs to take his mind off something before he goes into a rage
<shadeslayer> Riddell / ScottK can either of you sync libquazip ?
<shadeslayer> er we,,
<shadeslayer> *well
<shadeslayer> as soon as it's available :P
<shadeslayer> see debian bug 712905
<ubottu> Debian bug 712905 in libquazip "libquazip-dev should depend on zlib1g-dev" [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/712905
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: your ktp scripts are meh
<Quintasan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5786587/
<Quintasan> look at this magic
<Riddell> http://blogs.kde.org/2013/06/21/411-build-chart-and-what-else
<shadeslayer> does not iterate?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: it does not, in fact I could do that but I was too lazy
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: plus, ktp people keep changing between stable and unstable
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: changing stable and unstable where?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: any reason to?  0.5.1-1ubuntu1 has that change
<yofel> Riddell: btw. that chart still contains kdeadmin and kdenetwork which ceased to exist
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: and, do you think I give a flying fuck about this? :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, it does, I just thought it'd be a good idea to sync it over ?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: watch files
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: for eg. your script won't work without modification for the next alpha/beta release of KTP
<yofel> Riddell: though I need to make a poster out of that piece of modern art :P
<Quintasan> KRAP
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: if they release to unstable
<Quintasan> text ui has weird version
<shadeslayer> AHA
<Quintasan> xD
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you also don't bump version requirements on libktpcommoninternalprivate
<shadeslayer> in debian/control :P
<Riddell> yofel: well spotted, fixed
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I don't I build it in pbuilder with local pool, it uses the newer one
<Quintasan> I build it in *
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> but, if you upload it, ktp-text-ui might build against the older ktp-common-internals
<Quintasan> I iz going to fix it
<Riddell> ../../kjs/wtf/Vector.h:389:72: warning: cast from 'char (*)[64]' to 'khtml::AtomicString*' increases required alignment of target type [-Wcast-align] T* inlineBuffer() { return reinterpret_cast<T*>(&m_inlineBuffer); }
<Riddell> oh arm, you will send us mad
<Quintasan> okay it werks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you stole all my upload karma :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: gibe you ktp update script
 * Quintasan broke something and is not sure what
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh just wait until I do l10n
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: don't have it anymore
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: write it from scarch
<Quintasan> wat
<shadeslayer> *scratch
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you just need to add a : sed -i 'libktpcommoninternalsprivate-dev (>= 0.6.1)/libktpcommoninternalsprivate-dev (>= 0.6.2)/' call in your script
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: and then it should be more or less the same as the one that I had
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hah
<Riddell> infact, I think I'll do l10n now
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/759182/
<Quintasan> T_T
<shadeslayer> *giggle*
<shadeslayer> fancy, coursera does a countdown down to the second
<shadeslayer> "Class Starts in 3 days, 11 hours, 40 minutes, and 2 seconds"
 * yofel throws .80 up for raring and watches what happens
<shadeslayer> did you add some rules?
<yofel> some for boost, nothing more yet
<shadeslayer> should be enough for msot of the core stack
<yofel> A recent upload has resulted in 303 pending builds.
<yofel> I love to make you happy launchpad ^^
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you put it in staging? or ninjas?
<yofel> staging
<yofel> ninjas is for 4.10.5
<shadeslayer> oh okay
<shadeslayer> can't open https://launchpad.net/builders 
 * yofel made the status script show what ppa it shows too...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ping me when it shows up on merges.ubuntu.com and then I'll sync it.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: already there
<shadeslayer> https://merges.ubuntu.com/libq/libquazip/REPORT
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What's your LP username?
<shadeslayer> rohangarg
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Done
<shadeslayer> thanks!
<ScottK> Keep track of that one for your MOTU application.
<shadeslayer> heh :)
<ScottK> The fact that it went Debian and got fixed there is one thing the DMB likes to see.
<ScottK> Not kidding.
<Riddell> oh the actual kde4libs error on arm is..
<Riddell> ../../khtml/svg/SVGStyledLocatableElement.h:45:27: internal compiler error: in extract_insn, at recog.c:2154
<Riddell> Please submit a full bug report,
<Riddell> wibble
<shadeslayer> hah!
<yofel> kde-sc-dev-latest >= 4:4.10
<yofel> ooops
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ack, will keep track of it :)
<yofel> meh, need to backport attica
<ScottK> Riddell: Yeah.  I think armhf will be awhile.  
<ScottK> If your panda will build it, I'd kick off a build.
<shadeslayer> yofel: might want to reupload marble with my fix
<shadeslayer> for raring
<soee> ok im going home now, yofel when raring packages are ready im avi to test it
 * Riddell adds mitya57 to ~k-packages for qt5 packaging
<yofel> that will be today in the eveing earliest anyway
<yofel> shadeslayer: are you sure that'll work?
<yofel> nothing needed from marble?
<ryanakca> Any objections if I ask to have #kubuntu-testers forwarded to here? There's been no activity in it for well over a year.
<yofel> ryanakca: please do so
<smartboyhw> Hey guys, how's 4.10.80?
<ScottK> yofel: It looks like nepomuk-core needs an updated copyright file.  I accept it anyway, but please have a look.
<yofel> ScottK: for raring?
<yofel> smartboyhw: uploaded to saucy, and hogging all the builders for raring :P
<smartboyhw> yofel, \o/
<smartboyhw> Uh http://kyofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.80_raring.html
<smartboyhw> Error multiple versions of the same package kiriki:P
<yofel> dunno, launchpadlib FUD
<yofel> everything is stuck on attica
<yofel> and I need to put an updated meta-kde in there
<Quintasan> Riddell: ktp shoved to saucy
<smartboyhw> Monday and Tuesday is going to be my most non-useful school day.....
<ScottK> yofel: Yes.
<ScottK> yofel: No, sorry, saucy
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I like https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=kde-dep-graph-411.svg :P
<smartboyhw> Simliarly messy than Ubuntu Studio's blueprint dependency graph.
<yofel> ScottK: ah ok.
 * yofel is pretty sure none of the copyright files were updated
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you ruthlessly broke Planet Ubuntu:{
<smartboyhw> That's too hell long..
<Riddell> smartboyhw: Planet KDE is much more sensible :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I did heard someone sent a patch for it (in rt.u.c)
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> Look at libmarblewidget.so.0.15.80 and tell me what's wrong with that ....
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please have a look at libmarblewiget so naming and then whine to upstream so it's fixed for beta2?
<ScottK> xnox: Do you have a reasonably fast armhf box available?
<Riddell> they've always done sonameing funny in marble
<ScottK> OK.
<xnox> ScottK: yes.
<xnox> ScottK: i have 4 core bare-metal & 8 core virtualised (which sometimes is faster the 4 core one) depending on packages.
<ScottK> xnox: The current (saucy-proposed) kde4libs does an ICE on the buildd for armhf.  Would you be able to kick off a build to collect the necessary data for a proper ICE bug report?
<xnox> ScottK: I also will be offline until monday in 4h.
 * xnox looks up build-time
<yofel> ScottK: marble is boring, we went from libanalitza.so.4 to libanalitza.so.0 then to libanalitza.so.5.0.0 until we finally had libanaltza.so.5
<xnox> ScottK: the one that failed took 3 hours.... hm. let's see.
<ScottK> My armhf boxes won't build saucy due to ancient vendor kernel.
<xnox> ouch
<xnox> ScottK: so you are saying, i must use bare metal? as qemu no worky for kde4libs?!
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah:) (/me still remembers it...)
<smartboyhw> We have to get to ~ppa8 to get analitza fully correct:P
<ScottK> xnox: I don't know about "must", but I think for an ICE, it's good to get things as exactly right as possible.
<yofel> xnox: qemu can't build kde packages
<ScottK> Oh, there you go.
<xnox> ScottK: true.
<smartboyhw> Now the status page for Raring is working.
<smartboyhw> Hmm, korundum is the first package to succeed:O
<xnox> ScottK: my bare metal one is currently busy for working on a cross-toolchain, and I can't free up "Build needed 1163600k disk space" before end of day, and then I'm off to the beach.
<smartboyhw> Second place: oxygen-icons:)
<xnox> ScottK: so i can look into it next week, or try to find somebody else =/
<xnox> sorry.
<ScottK> xnox: Thanks.
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> Riddell: This dependency graph
<Quintasan> It's TOTALLY scary
<yofel> that's the point, it has to repesent the greatness of the ninjas for understanding it ;P
 * smartboyhw +1s Quintasan 
<smartboyhw> yofel, LOL.
<Quintasan> yofel: Truth be told, I don't even look at it and I'm already almost as insane as logger
<Quintasan> :P
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, LOL
<smartboyhw> When's Alpha 1 BTW?
<smartboyhw> 26th June or?
 * smartboyhw wonders why the release team haven't sent opt-in emails...
<smartboyhw> Or was it because they knew everybody's wills?
<smartboyhw> Guys, look at status page again, traceback:O
<ScottK> smartboyhw: There was a mail.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, oh really?
<yofel> smartboyhw: fun, it failed to download a buildlog
 * smartboyhw didn't see flavours opt-in or not.
<ScottK> I think so.
<smartboyhw> yofel, kbruch...
<smartboyhw> Anyways, I do know which opting-in and which not.
<smartboyhw> Fortunately, Ubuntu Studio is not doing any alphas, so I can jump over here and do Alpha 1 testing.
<ScottK> Great.
<yofel> Riddell: looking at cervisia. Did you intend to keep the cvsservice package or didn't you? What cervisia currently has is a broken mix of that
<smartboyhw> Uh hum, we need to fix kde4libs for armhf, it's stopping everything in archive to build...
<smartboyhw> It failed at 3 hours...
<smartboyhw> archive = primary/saucy-proposed
<smartboyhw> The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem. (in the kde4libs armhf changelog)
<smartboyhw> blame Launchpad;P
<smartboyhw> Anyone got some talent in armhf?
 * smartboyhw seriously wonders why they cam
<smartboyhw> can't ask for special approval from Launchpad team for armhf in ninjas.
<smartboyhw> I mean yeah sure we do exceed build numbers, but we genuinely need that...
<yofel> smartboyhw: we have an armhf exception for kubuntu-active ppa
<yofel> but qemu is useless
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh.
<yofel> smartboyhw: bug 1077116 if you're curious
<ubottu> bug 1077116 in qemu (Ubuntu) "automoc4 segfaults when building in an armhf pbuilder on an amd64 host" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077116
<smartboyhw> yofel, meh:(
<smartboyhw> BTW, kde4libs armhf error is basically: http://paste.kde.org/779948/
<yofel> I saw pitti upload a gcc update an hour ago
<yofel> maybe retry with that
 * smartboyhw can't retry archive builds anyways...
<ScottK> smartboyhw: It's a compiler bug.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, gcc bug?
<ScottK> Yes
 * smartboyhw looks at gcc....
 * smartboyhw can't debug armhf unfortunately...
<smartboyhw> Unless someone gives me an armhf computer:)
<ScottK> Riddell: Does basic_curves.plots really belong in libanalitzaplot do you think?  Seems rather pointless and having the usr/share content in a lib will eventually bite us on multiarch..
<ScottK> yofel: What exactly did pitti upload (link please)?
<yofel> ScottK: I can't read, I meant doko
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/gcc-4.8/4.8.1-4ubuntu2
<Riddell> ScottK: well it's shipped in the source for analitza/plot
<Riddell> ScottK: we could put it in a -data package if you think it'll be a problem
<Riddell> apoi probably knows more
<Quintasan> yofel: wait
<Quintasan> we did get arm builds in active?
<Quintasan> what kind of strings did you pull?
<yofel> Quintasan: not much, you can get limited access to the armhf ppa builders if you have a reason now. Problem is that they virtualized
<yofel> *they're
<Quintasan> last time I asked for that (quite long time I ago) they said - NOPE
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, there are limitations for applying.
<yofel> right, that was back when everything was built on hardware
<smartboyhw> Not more than 10 builds per week...
<smartboyhw> And build time not more than a certain no. of hours 
<smartboyhw> Certainly doesn't fit our ninjas ppa...
<Quintasan> hah
<Quintasan> Riddell: Could we buy some arm boxes to build armhf magic?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> that actually carries a problem
<yofel> now that would be something that we could ask canonical for money for
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I'd be glad to host them as a replacement for the older Efika boxes that are not very supportable anymore.
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you look at the content of the file?  It seems pointlessly trivial.
<Riddell> yeah if you find out the best type to get
<Riddell> ScottK: a grep doesn't come up with any code that seems to use it
<Quintasan> Uploading to unicorn (via ftp to INVISIBLE.PINK.UNICORN):
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> what?
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> ScottK: I think I uploaded ktp to saucy too fast
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> what on Earth is going on
<ScottK> What do you want me to do?
<maco> where does kde's git live?
<Riddell> git.kde.org :)
<Quintasan> ScottK: Sorry, I thought I can't restart builds. I'll take care of that
<yofel> http://quickgit.kde.org/ for web
<Riddell> maco: projects.kde.org is the other web interface
<maco> open source projects that dont have front-page or at least first-level-developer page links to their git & bugtracker make me sad
<maco> yofel: >_< why does it have a different subdomain?
<Quintasan> kde logic
<maco> i tried goign to git.kde.org in the browser to find the names of the modules so i can do a checkout
<Riddell> it's on a different server
<Quintasan> it's sometimes not logical at all
<maco> and then it was like "this doesnt exist" and i was like "well where the heck is it then?"
<maco> knotify isnt a module. anyone know which one it's in so i can smack it around?
<Riddell> kde-runtime: /usr/bin/knotify4
<maco> thanks
<maco> i ran out of disk space. knotify *helpfully* FILLED IT BACK UP WHILE I WAS STILL DELETING by logging infinite times to .xsession-errors that i was out of disk space 
<maco> every time i got some space free, itd flush and fill the space back in, discover it was out of space again, and begin buffering complaints about it
<maco> i'd clear some space...it'd flush...repeat
<Riddell> as notifications go it certainly got your attention
<Quintasan> maco: Truth be told it's only 648K there
<maco> it took 3 days to figure it out
<Quintasan> I wonder what makes the file so large on some PC's
<Riddell> knotify is such an attention seeker
<maco> Quintasan: my .xsession-errors was 133GB of knotify complaining
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> Like
<Quintasan> WAT
<maco> YES
<maco> im going to go deleteify those logging lines from the code
<Riddell> kdebug turned on for all maybe?
<maco> and make a whiny bug report with a patch
<Quintasan> maco: Here is a big rubber duck in a port -> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lfm5b0esis1qfzkwzo1_500.jpg
 * yofel has kdebugdialog on completely, but even then he gets 200M/week at most...
<maco> i deleted a 72GB VM on wednesday as a last ditch to get free space
<maco> those 72GB refilled at 11:46PM last night
<maco> i know this, because that's when the clock in my panel stopped updating
<maco> (knotify4:2178): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_poll_write_control: assertion `set != NULL' failed
<maco> (knotify4:2178): GStreamer-WARNING **: gstsystemclock: write control failed in wakeup_async, trying again : 28:No space left on device
<yofel> GSTREAMER?
<Quintasan> wat wat wat
<Quintasan> this is getting strange
<maco> knotify makes bing sounds, i guess?
<maco> this computer doesn't even have speakers
<yofel> ok, that's not knotify's fault. It's just logging junk coming from gstreamer
<maco> so its gstreamer i should be doing a checkout on?
<yofel> hm, apachelogger might know more. Audio is his department
<yofel> or shadeslayer
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> ScottK: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/143038634/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.ktp-auth-handler_0.6.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Quintasan> Any idea about that?
<Quintasan> commoninternals build on armhf just fine
<ScottK> Is kdelibs5-dev (or whatever it is) installable in saucy-proposed right now?
<ScottK> kde4libs FTBFS on armhf due to an ICE.
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> That might be the case
<Quintasan> ScottK: Is there something we can do about this?
<ScottK> That would be consistent with the error you got.
<ScottK> How good are you at fixing GCC bugs?
<Quintasan> 0/10
 * Quintasan waits then
<ScottK> Need to get someone with an armhf box to build it and collect the needed info for a proper bug report (see that kde4libs build log).
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Quintasan> ScottK: God damn it, and I just had to break the imx board
 * Quintasan shakes fist
<ScottK> The boxes I have won't do it and getting them working again starts with "first you recompile eglibc".
 * smartboyhw is writing a blog post about his experience with symbols :P
<Quintasan> ScottK: You have imx53 efika?
<ScottK> MX51
<Quintasan> oh
<ScottK> With an utterly ancient vendor kernel.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Mainline kernel won't work on it?
<ScottK> Nope.
<Quintasan> it works on mx53 but no video nor usb
<Quintasan> ehh
<ScottK> USB is pretty essential for my setup.
<ScottK> I think it's about the same for mx51, but I call "no USB", "Not working".
<Quintasan> If we could get some iMX53 or other boards
<Quintasan> I managed to install Saucy on imx53 with freescale 2.6.35 kernel
<ScottK> We should get something with mainline kernel support.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Is there even such a thing?
<ScottK> Dunno
<ScottK> I'd go for something you can run a Debian Wheezy kernel with.
<Riddell> /build/buildd/qtwebkit-source-2.3.1/Source/WebCore/svg/SVGPathElement.h:98:23: internal compiler error: in extract_insn, at recog.c:2154
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Hmmm
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: does ktp upstream tag releases in git repos?
<Riddell> ah hah, qtwebkit has the same looking issue as kde4libs
<ScottK> gtk is having trouble as well, so seb128 is looking into it.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: they do, I think we might do automatization based on that
<Riddell> hmm I got an e-mail from someone about http://www.kubuntu-es.org/
<Riddell> I'm not sure Iknew of that website
<Riddell> it's not listed on kubuntu.org but then I see all the links on http://www.kubuntu.org/community are just links to ubuntu team wiki pages
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh...
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you can ask in #kubuntu-es (which is a ChanServ, kubotu and one person channel only)
<smartboyhw> Guys, I will take a packaging break next week (or even the week after next week). I'm called to write some autopilot tests....
<Riddell> autopilot?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I just remade all recipes for ktp to use 0.99.0
<Quintasan> Since I'm too lazy to keep the version > than upstream
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah, the thing used to automate Touch apps test...
 * smartboyhw is REALLY called....
<soee> :/ already some packages failed to build for raring 
<smartboyhw> soee, makes sense...
<smartboyhw> soee, if it doesn't I will be the amazed one.
<soee> ;]
<ScottK> Except for the kde4libs ICE on armhf, it seems to be going reasonably well.
<Riddell> "Scott Kitterman (kitterman) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members" horah, scott still loves us!
<Riddell> "Rohan Garg (rohangarg) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members"  awooga, rohan still loves us!
 * ScottK suddenly wonders if shadeslayer ever used Kubuntu as an excuse about exams.
<Riddell> agateau: thunderbird seems to have gained a very chrome influenced UI, you might find some ideas in it?
<agateau> Riddell: url?
<Riddell> agateau: apt-get install thunderbird :)
<agateau> Riddell: so I take it you are using thunderbird?
<Riddell> agateau: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/thunderbird.png
<Riddell> agateau: trying to test this support e-mail address I've had set up, kontact didn't work so I tried thunderbird and it doesn't work either
<ScottK> Although don't emulate where they put new account setup.
<ScottK> Hint: you can't do it from the accounts section of preferences.
<agateau> Riddell: interesting, I'll need to give it a try
<shadeslayer> ScottK: as a matter of fact I did
<ScottK> Figures.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: the first UDS I attended, I got my exams moved to post UDS :P
<shadeslayer> UDS N
<ScottK> We should add http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/kubuntu.html to our list of places to look for stuff needing doing.
<yofel> Riddell: wrt kross and ruby, in some package (I don't remember) I saw a ruby script that used kross and korundum, so maybe we might want to build kross+ruby after all
<soee> yofel, thers no chance to get raring today right ?
<yofel> probably not, I just fixed kdepimlibs which will fix most of the other failures, but it will take a while still
<yofel> brrrr, need to backport pkg-kde-tools
<soee> ;
<ScottK> What's up with okular and plasma-active-dev?
<ScottK> Does that need fixing too?
<yofel> what's wrong with okular? (as for plasma, we had some conflicting files somewhere, shadeslayer should remember it)
<ScottK> It fails to build because plasma-active-dev is somehow not installable
<shadeslayer> yes, kubuntu-mobile depends on kde-runtime 4.10.80 I think
<shadeslayer> s/kubuntu/plasma/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "yes, plasma-mobile depends on kde-runtime 4.10.80 I think"
<shadeslayer> because some files got moved from plasma-active master to kde-runtime 4.10.80, however, since we still have plasma active 3, the files are also there
<shadeslayer> so it should sort itslef out once kde-runtime is available?
<shadeslayer> just waiting on powerpc
 * ScottK reboots into 4.10.4.
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<ScottK> Seem to have survived.
<yofel> 4.10.80 feels weird. Except for the kwin issues on my netbook it works perfectly fine so far o.O
<yofel> /usr/include/quazip/zip.h:56:18: fatal error: zlib.h: No such file or directory
 * yofel backports quazip
<juancarlospaco> Do you have QA?  :P  I think the installer is not fully browse-able by keyboard, which is a accessibility bug
<juancarlospaco> I have no time to check it now, but it seems from the pc I installed yesterday
<yofel> juancarlospaco: there's certainly a lack of accessibility related Q/A as we have a chronic lack of manpower for testing. Any help would be very much appreciated!
<juancarlospaco> im coding, when I have time will try yofel 
<juancarlospaco> lol, with Kwin I love how Amor kitty get Destroyed into pieces when you close a window  :P
<ahoneybun> hey val
<ahoneybun> valorie: 
<valorie> hi
<valorie> sorry, having major computer problems atm
<valorie> my hunky-dory newer laptop with virgin install, now has no screen, and the kde guys can't help
<valorie> seems it is a kubuntu problem
<valorie> I guess I'll ask in #kubuntu
<ahoneybun> oh np
<juancarlospaco> hello ahoneybun 
<juancarlospaco> :)
<ahoneybun> hey juancarlospaco :)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-22
<BluesKaj> 'evening all
<ScottK> Riddell: I just reviewed kppp.  I'm guessing I'll see a pattern here, so assume these comments are generally applicable: debian/source/lintian-overrides, debian/watch, and debian/copyright all seem to be from kdenetwork and should be updated.  If you want to claim standards version 3.9.4 support with dh short form rules, you need to bump compat to 8 and build-dep on at least debhelper 8.1 for build-{arch,indep} support
<ScottK> Nothing that's a reject, but stuff to work on.
<juancarlospaco> :(
<juancarlospaco> Where I can get a user personal photo on KDE ???, gnome used to place a $HOME/.face  jpg file, KDE where store it ?
<ScottK> juancarlospaco: Ask on #kde as the answer won't be Kubuntu specific.
<juancarlospaco> all sleeping it seems, thanks anyways ScottK   :P
<ScottK> Riddell: Umbrello wasn't split from umbrello (debian/changelog), debian/source/lintian-overrides seems a bit odd.  The rest seems fine.
<juancarlospaco> its a programming question anyways
<ScottK> OK, #kde-devel
<ScottK> Riddell: For okteta, once again, it wasn't split from okteta (debian/changelog), source/lintian-overrides is probably obsolete, otherwise good.
<ScottK> Riddell: Shouldn't umbrello-dbg depend on umbrello?
<ScottK> (it's suggests now, which I think is a left over from before the split)
<ScottK> Riddell: lokalize has the same odd debian/changelog entry.  Also the same question about lokalize-dbg and depends/lintian override
<ScottK> Riddell: Your scripting definitely could use some work (debian/copyright for kuser begins: This package was packaged by Jonathan Riddell <ana@debian.org> on).
<ScottK> kuser at least knows what package it was split from.
<ScottK> kuser has the same debhelper version issue as kppp as well as the -dbg depends/suggests issue.
<ScottK> Riddell: kteatime has the debhelper version issue, the debian/changelog split from issue, as well as the -dbg suggests/depends issue.
<Esokrates> hi, I have heared Kde 4.11 landed in saucy proposed. This does not mean the daily builds contain 4.11, does it? How to get an image with Kde 4.11 installed?
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> soee: good morning.
<yofel> I'm almost there, I just need to finally get okular built *-.-
<soee> ;D
<yofel> Search pattern not terminated at /home/buildd/.sbuildrc line 10.
<yofel> yaaaaay
<yofel> broken builders again
<soee> so its not okular itself 
<soee> ?
<yofel> well, it shouldn't be. But until I catch a good builder I won't know
<yofel> meh, menkib again
<soee> good builder ? and what exactly such builder do ?
<yofel> soee: http://paste.kde.org/780482/ - line 104 is where it fails
<yofel> ok, now it's building on lawrencium
<Esokrates> @ one of the devs: I have heared Kde 4.11 landed in saucy proposed. This does not mean the daily builds contain 4.11, does it? How to get an image with Kde 4.11 installed?
<yofel> Esokrates: for it to end up on the images it first need to get moved from proposed to release (stuck on some arm build issues I believe). Once that's done it'll be on the next daily build image
<yofel> so currently we don't have an image with 4.11 yet
<Esokrates> thank you for clarification
<soee> kdegraphics now > :)
<yofel> yeah, that needed a few trieds too -.-
<yofel> *tries
<soee> ;]
<Quintasan> lel
<yofel> almost there...
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> can't go on
<Quintasan> must sleep
 * Quintasan hits the sack
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<yofel> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey yofel
<yofel> soee: you can almost touch it ^^ https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta/+packages?field.series_filter=raring&batch=200
<soee> almost ? sounds scary
<soee> yofel, when will beta backports ppa work so i can do upgarde ?
<yofel> ask launchpad's publisher... in a few minutes I guess. L10N is still missing, that will follow in an ~hour
<yofel> btw, you're *supposed* to see this:
<yofel> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<yofel>   kmahjongg-data libaudiocdplugins4 libkdegamesprivate1 libkdgantt2 libkmahjongglib-data nepomuk-core tasks-icons
<vHanda> :O nepomuk-core
<yofel> replaced by nepomuk-core-runtime
<yofel> maybe a transitional package would make that less scary...
<vHanda> why would you rename it to nepomuk-core-runtime?
<yofel> debian named it that way, and we got that with the package merge
<vHanda> yofel: so, application have a compile time dependency on nepomuk-core-RUNTIME?
<vHanda> that makes complete sense!
<yofel> well, usually -runtime is for runtime stuff like binaries and plugins, though here we have libnepomukcommand libnepomukextractor too, so don't ask me..
<yofel> *common
<vHanda> urgh
<vHanda> debian
<soee> yofel, a lot of new packages is going to be installed to right ?
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> brrrrrrrrr
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-workspace-bin_4%3a4.10.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/services/kded/appmenu.desktop', which is also in package kde-window-manager-common 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1
<vHanda> I normally wouldn't care less, cause it's debian, but if you guys are following the same package names, then I'll have people coming to me asking about these packages
<vHanda> and why they are split
<soee> yofel, during upgrade this error ?
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> and
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libanalitzaplot5_4%3a4.10.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/libanalitza/plots/basic_curves.plots', which is also in package libanalitzaplot4 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1
<yofel> *sigh
<yofel> *
<yofel> we need libanalitza-data
<soee> ok so ill wait a bit with upgrade :)
<BluesKaj> odd , muon won't open the software sources...I have duplicate sources according to apt , but I don't see any in /etc/apt/sources.list
<yofel> maybe it's in sources.list AND in some file in sources.list.d ?
 * yofel off for half an hour, will fix the beta then
<soee> hot .. :<
<yofel> Riddell: can you please upload cervisia from bzr to saucy? (or maybe ScottK can reject the current upload and you can merge the changes and re-upload ubuntu1)
<soee> i manage to fix the kded problem using the solusion they mentioned in the bug report page :)
<soee> removing one file - so simple :)
<yofel> what was the issue actually?
<soee> yofel, kded process eating whole free memory on old HP laptop
<yofel> and why?
<soee> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=271934#c72
<ubottu> KDE bug 271934 in general "kded4 process grows on memory usage (possible leak)" [Normal,Reopened]
<soee> the powerdevil.desktop file 
<yofel> interesting...
 * yofel copies l10n while waiting for kde-workspace
<soee> yofel, the red ones not marked as failed to build arent any serius problem >
<soee> ?
<yofel> they're fine, that's just symbol differences because raring has older libraries
<soee> can you explain what are "symbols" as i read it a lot here ?
<yofel> it's how a library encodes the code functions it provides.
<yofel> run for example "nm -D /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.5"
<yofel> that shows besides others _ZZN6KSocks13KSocksPrivate9debugAreaEvE6s_area
<yofel> decoded (c++filt), that's KSocks::KSocksPrivate::debugArea()::s_area
<soee> so library this way stores info about all function it has ?
<yofel> right, and a binary is only linked (that's what ldd shows) to all libraries that have the functions it uses. The binary only knows the symbol it needs, but not the actual binary address in the library where that method is at.
<yofel> so it looks in the libraries it's linked to for the symbol it needs and then knows where to find the code for it
<yofel> we keep static symbol tables in the packages, so when a symbol is missing we can fix that. (Because if an application that needs the symbol tries to use it in the new lib it'll crash with a symbol lookup error)
<yofel> if a developer intentionally removes a public function from a lib, he has to change the SOVERSION. That's why libanalitza.so.4 is now called libanalitza.so.5
<yofel> that way applications that need the old symbols can keep using version 4, and applications that need the new lib can use version 5
<soee> hmm but if such public function is removed from library library changes version ? so than application that are using such removed fucntion will use old version of library ?
<yofel> right
<soee> that leads to situation when we have libraries with different versions in system ?
<soee> than might be different only by one function ?
<yofel> yeah, because if your application needs that one function in the new lib, it'll crash
<soee> do the system knows when to remove libraries that are not used by any app? so if we remove application that used library with version 4 and it is not used anymore (only v .5) the unused library wont stay on our system?
<yofel> as long as the package isn't marked as 'manually installed', if no application depends on the library anymore it will be removed by apt-get autoremove
<soee> yofel, ok thank you for the explanation :D
<Mamarok> why does the the device notfier open Konqueror instead of Dolphin now?
<Mamarok> and where can I change that globally?
<BluesKaj> systemsettings>default apps
<Mamarok> yep, found it. But why is Konqueror on the top of the list there? Shouldn't Dolphin be default?
<yofel> what OS and KDE version?
<Mamarok> 13.04, KDE 4.10.4
<Mamarok> fresh install with the Raring CD, then upgraded
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> true, it's like that here too...
<Mamarok> so there is really no reason why Konqueror is set as default
<Mamarok> regression
<yofel> well, the first thing is the default, but why is konqueror up there
<yofel> in saucy/4.10.80 dolphin is on top
<Mamarok> yeah, doesn't make much sense
 * yofel makes a VM
<Mamarok> I only found that today, but the last KDE upgrade was 4.10.4
<Mamarok> I don't think I changed anything in there recently, pretty much a vanmilla Raring
<Mamarok> -m
<yofel> it happens here too, so that's most likely not your fault
<Mamarok> do you wnat a bug report for that?
<soee> o, yofel all raring are ready again >
<yofel> please, so it's not forgotten, but file it against kubuntu-ppa
<yofel> ScottK: ^
<yofel> soee: I just uploaded a kate fix, hopefully that's the last thing...
<yofel> no -.-
 * yofel fixes kdesdk-thumbnailers
<Mamarok> gah, I so hate Launchpad: how do I file a new bug again?
<Mamarok> why is there not a button "enter a new bug"
<Mamarok> nvm, found it
<yofel> Mamarok: https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+filebug
<Mamarok> any specific tags I should add?
<yofel> none
<Mamarok> bug 1193631
<ubottu> bug 1193631 in Kubuntu PPA "Konqueror is the default file manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193631
<yofel> thanks!
<soee> yofel, ok i think now i can try upgrade
<yofel> well, you will hit problems
<yofel> but nothing that install -f won't fix
<soee> uhm
<yofel> kate and kdesdk-thumbnailers have pending fixes
<smartboyhw> How's everyone?
<yofel> eager to finally use 4.10.80 on raring ^^
<soee> ;]
<smartboyhw> yofel, :)
<soee> than ill wait to do it when all is fine
<yofel> meh, I forgot to upload networkmanagement and the digikam rebuild
 * yofel does that now
<smartboyhw> yofel, you are still doing 4.10.4 SRU right?
<yofel> ah, that's ready for testing in -proposed. Though Mamarok just hit bug 1193631 which needs to be looked at
<ubottu> bug 1193631 in Kubuntu PPA "Konqueror is the default file manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193631
<smartboyhw> Oopsie.......
<smartboyhw> How come?:P
<yofel> want to debug it? I would appreciate it ^^
<smartboyhw> yofel, no thanks, been tired already:P GIve me some rest.
<yofel> sure, you helped a lot the last few days
<smartboyhw> I will come back for 4.10.81 no worries:)
<soee> g+ is slow for you also ?
<yofel> not any slower or faster than usual here
<ScottK> I still get dolphin here.
<ScottK> yofel: ^^^
<yofel> hm.........
<soee> yofel, 
<soee> http://pastebin.com/MptNYLU0
<yofel> can you recreate that with LANG=C apt-get ?
<soee> ? :)
<yofel> my polish isn't good enough to undestand that paste ^^
<soee> im upgrading to 4.10.80, im not usre if it is related dist upgrade or other not related packages, but it says: kontact depends on tasks-icons; but:
<smartboyhw> tasks-icons is not-installable?
<smartboyhw> :P
<soee> Package tasks-icons is marked to be removed.
<smartboyhw> soee, :O
<smartboyhw> ...
<yofel> ah, that's probably "removing anyway as you requested" or so
<yofel> that's fine
<yofel> what's not fine is that kde-base-artwork just got happily removed here
<yofel> it has no rdepends :O
<soee> yofel, just finished
<smartboyhw> soee, tasks-icons doesn't exist in 4.10.80 kdepim source package, you are correct.
<soee> no other messages or errors that look strange
<soee> smartboyhw, what tast-icons has to do with kdepim ?
<soee> im not to familiar with this dependencies
<yofel> it was a package for some of the kdepim icons
<yofel> it's gone as debian put them somewhere else
<soee> ok so i think i rebbot now
<yofel> good luck, though you shouldn't need it ^^
<soee> brb
<yofel> Riddell: did you intentionally drop the dependency of kde-workspace on kde-base-artwork? If yes we'll have to add that to kubuntu-desktop or so
<yofel> otherwise there's no ksplash
<yofel> (it was dropped during the merge)
<soee> back
<soee> all works fine :)
<soee> shadows chenge i think
<soee> not sure if my current settings were overwritten on is this because i switched to opengl 3.1
<yofel> ok, there's one issue left to look at, being kamoso getting removed with 4.10.80 but I'll leave that for later
<yofel> !testers | 4.11 beta1 (4.10.80) ready in kubuntu-ppa/beta for raring. Enjoy ;)
<ubottu> 4.11 beta1 (4.10.80) ready in kubuntu-ppa/beta for raring. Enjoy ;): Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<soee> tested already :)
<soee> yofel, i see kamoso is installed here
<soee> so it was not removed during upgrade
<yofel> there is one conflicting package
<yofel>  plasma-runners-addons : Breaks: kamoso (< 2.0.2+) but 2.0.2-1ubuntu3 is installed.
<soee> ah i have not plasma-runners-addons installed
<Mamarok> yofel: cool, downloading now :)
<Mamarok> hm, apparently half of the packages are held back: http://paste.kde.org/780638/
<yofel> hm, another thing to look into
<yofel> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/kdesdk-scripts_4%3a4.10.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  Versuch, »/usr/bin/svn-clean« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket subversion-tools 1.7.5-1ubuntu3 ist
<Mamarok> 161 packages held back
<Mamarok> a bit too much
<yofel> Mamarok: upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<yofel> you need dist-upgrade
<Mamarok> why? I didn't change a distro version
<Mamarok> seems that is still som mistery I don't udnerstand
<Mamarok> some*
<yofel> upgrade doesn't allow apt to *remove* packages, dist-upgrade does (and the packaging is from another distro version in theory...)
<Mamarok> oh, thanks for the explanation :)
<Mamarok> yep, this time it only wants to remove 15 packages, but installs all the others
 * yofel off shopping, bbl
<Mamarok> btw, there still is something weird on my system: the konsole is in German despite the system being in English, I only installed the language, but didn't change the system language
<yofel> same here one my work notebook, need some time to look into that
<Mamarok> German is only there as a fallback language
<Mamarok> ok, so I don't have to file a bug for that?
<soee> can someone confirm that amarok crashes now ?
<Mamarok> soee: known, and already fixed in git, we will release a beta next week
<soee> Mamarok, ok thank you
<Mamarok> if only the plasma devs would actually test their changes instead of just pushing stuff out and let the users do the quality testing...
<Mamarok> they do zero applications testing, sadly :(
<soee> :/
<lordievader> yofel: Installing 4.11b went fine, however when I try to login I get a black screen with a cursor. Currently my Saucy install has the same problem.
<ScottK> Riddell: ksystemlog has the -dbg depends issue and the "packaged by Jonathan Riddell <ana@debian.org>" issue, as well as the debhelper version issue. Other than that, good, so accepting.
<ScottK> Riddell: Except for not having the problem in debian/copyright, krdc is the same.
<yofel> lordievader: is kde-base-artwork still installed?
<lordievader> yofel: Yes, it is at the newest version.
<yofel> hm... at least I can say that I can get the same thing
<lordievader> It is installed on Saucy, let me check if the Raring install also has it installed.
<lordievader> yofel: Yes also on Raring is the kde-base-artwork package installed.
<yofel> lordievader: black screen with cursor and plasma appears after that or it doesn't?
<lordievader> Only a black screen with a cursor, no plasma whatsoever. If I manually start an Xserver and then run startkde I do get the desktop (without desktop effects though).
<yofel> .xsession-errors please in that case
<lordievader> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5790341/
<soee> can someone confirm: when changing some effects (turning on/off) or modyfing shadows and applying changes, windows content become only black area, they return to normal after window is minimized/maximized
<Quintasan> holy shit
<Quintasan> amarok uses kio-upnp-ms slave
<Quintasan> which in turn uses libhupnp
<Quintasan> which lacks HUpnpConfig.cmake
<BluesKaj> hey yofel , what's up for testing
<BluesKaj> ?
<Quintasan> and even upstream trunk doesnt have that
<Quintasan> what the hell
<yofel> BluesKaj: kde beta for raring
<yofel> Quintasan: huh? I thought we didn't use hupnp?
<Quintasan> Why aren't we?
<BluesKaj> ok ,well i have to change OSs then 
<yofel> lordievader: I can't really see what's wrong there... folder permissions correct?
<yofel> Quintasan: last I remember the argument was that it's crap
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Quintasan> it's true thougj
<Quintasan> yofel: We should remove upnp plugin for amarok then
<yofel> yeah, we don't use it in kdelibs either
<Quintasan> christ
<yofel> Mamarok: what does amarok need upnp for?
<soee> whats the page with kde 4.11 bugs ?
<Quintasan> yofel: Apparently you can stream music to amarok from upnp server
<Mamarok> yofel: what a strange question :)
<Mamarok> for upnp support
<Quintasan> but that does not work without that stupid kio-slave
<yofel> soee: software bugs please use help->report bug, packaging stuff http://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa
<yofel> aah, ok
 * yofel isn't much of a upnp user
<Quintasan> Mamarok: Truth be told this library is so crap I'm not sure we want to include that
<Quintasan> I have no idea how other distros built the kioslave
<Mamarok> hm, what do other distros ship?
<Mamarok> or is upnp support completely broken in KDE?
<Quintasan> Mamarok: I have like no idea? The Amarok wiki states "The UPnP feature depends on KDE's UPnP media server support."
<Mamarok> yes, we just use what KDE provides
<Quintasan> Mamarok: Khaytsus on #amarok told me it uses kioslave
<lordievader> yofel: The permissions seem to be correct (700), is there a log I can look through for a clue?
<Mamarok> does it? 
<Quintasan> namely kio-upnp-ms
<Quintasan> which didn't have a release in three years
<Quintasan> and uses libhupnp which didn't have a release in two years
<yofel> lordievader: possibly enable more debug information in kdebugdialog, other than that not sure... Those QML warnings look curious if anything
<Mamarok> I am not really up-to-date on that youwill have to ask strohel when he is back next week, he is the one who knows about that
<Quintasan> and SOMEHOW the kioslave looks for hupnp using cmake module which upstream doesn't even have in sources
 * Quintasan gives up on this kioslave
<yofel> Quintasan: FindHUpnp.cmake is part of kdelibs
<yofel> which we most likely don't ship
<Quintasan> is it?
<yofel> it is in git
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> yofel: We ought to take a look at that
<Quintasan> even though it's crap we have nothing better
<yofel> well, if you *want* to use it, enjoy the MIR for hupnp
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> shit
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> whatever
<yofel> :D
<yofel> Riddell: added a missing patch in kde-dev-scripts
<markey> you called? I answer
<markey> Amarok screwed something up, I hear?
<yofel> kde 4.10.80 talk
<Mamarok> markey: not technically, no, we just use an obsolete library apparently
<soee> i was disconnected, did my 2 previous question were here ?
<markey> soee: no
<yofel> soee: last thing that arrived was you asking where to file 4.11 bugs
<soee> ok than, <soee> system should know what opengl version is available ?
<yofel> AFAIK kwin should use whatever's available 
<yofel> so if 3.1 can't be used it'll use 2.0 or lower
<soee> ok the black screen window content after changing some effect settings occures only when opengl > 1.2 is set i think
<Quintasan> toplel
<Quintasan> yofel: installing libhupnp-dev still doesnt help kdelibs detecting that
<Quintasan> xD
<BluesKaj> yofel .kde-4.10.80 , is this correct ?
<Quintasan> ehhh
<Quintasan> markey: I'm just wondering
<Quintasan> markey: If there are any plans for rewriting upnp support
<Quintasan> Since currently kdelibs use libupnp
<Quintasan> I can't even get 4.10.4 to detect the headers for that
<Quintasan> and the kio-slave for upnp which is apparently used
<Quintasan> depends in libhupnp as well and is 3 years old at least
<BluesKaj> that's what I have installed after adding the beta ppa and udating and upgrading ...didt-upgrade wants to remobe kubuntu-desktop so i aborted 
<Quintasan> with no development
<Quintasan> TBH the situation sucks
<Quintasan> since even if we had the hupnp library in main pocket it won't even get picked up by kdelibs
<BluesKaj> dist upgrade wants to remove kubuntu-desktop , rather
<BluesKaj> yofel,^
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: This is a metapackge
<Quintasan> I think it should be safe to remove it
<BluesKaj> Quintasan, this is what is to be removed , and it looks dangerous to me .kde-window-manager kde-workspace ktouchpadenabler kubuntu-desktop libaudiocdplugins4 libkdgantt2 nepomuk-core
 * vHanda waves at the alert
<BluesKaj> window-manager is safe to remove ?, I don't think so
<Quintasan> LOLOLOLOLOL
<Quintasan> yofel: CMAKE LOG
<Quintasan> IS KILLING ME
<Quintasan> >-- To have UPnP support, explicitly enable HUPNP_ENABLED in the cmake cache
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: I though it just wants to remove the metapackage
<Quintasan> oh my god
<Quintasan> this is hillarious
<Quintasan> markey: this is making me even more worried about the upnp state
 * BluesKaj refrains from dist-upgrade at this time.
<BluesKaj> ok back to saucy 
<Mamarok> Quintasan: but isn't the problem in KDE rather than in Amarok?
<Mamarok> We just use what is provided
<Quintasan> Mamarok: It is but I have no idea who to talk about since Amarok seems to be the only user of that
<Mamarok> so nobody else uses UPnP?
<Quintasan> no other kde apps use that I believe
<Mamarok> cause there is no other KDE app that needs streaming over the network, but UPnP is needed by pretty much every media player nowadays
<Mamarok> maybe apachelogger knows more about?
<Quintasan> Maybe
<Quintasan> I just wanted to play some music from my PC which is running XBMC
<Mamarok> first the DAAP support disappears, now UPnP, that is not a good state of KDE, seriously :(
<Mamarok> those are technologies that every decent media player needs
<Quintasan> Mamarok: Well, UPnP didnt disappear, it's just shady at least
<Mamarok> people have NAS' at home with UPnP, how on earth can we use that if the base doesn't provide it?
<Quintasan> Mamarok: kdelibs ask me to EXPLICITLY enable hupnp support even if the library is there
<Mamarok> shouldn't that be worked on by the solid folks?
<Quintasan> it doesnt do that for other optional dependencies
<Quintasan> and to top it the library is veeeeeery old
<Quintasan> and the kioslave is unmaintained
<Mamarok> I think a mail to kde-devel is in order to raise awareness of the sorry state of these libraries
<Mamarok> I am rpetty sure many are totally unaware that KDE needs to provide support for that
<Quintasan> I'm going to wait for Harald's input on that
<Quintasan> maybe I'm doing it wrong but that's the only clue I've got
<markey> I don't follow. what's  the problem, and what is the correct fix for this problem, Quintasan?
<Mamarok> and I am sure that the plasma mediacenter certainly will need UPnP support as well
<Mamarok> they are just not in a very advanced state right now
<Quintasan> markey: PROBLEM: UPnP support sucks
<Quintasan> or maybe not
<markey> well, then remove it
<Quintasan> thing is
<Quintasan> It's kind of shady
<Mamarok> markey: it's not Amarok's problem, I am sure the problem is the kio slave
<lordievader> yofel: I think I have found the cause of my problem, in the desktop effects the render was wrongly selected. It was set to OpenGL2, which wasnt supported appeareantly. Setting it to XRender and rebooting allows me to login like normal.
<markey> we do not want shady. we do want to provide a great experience to our users
<lordievader> yofel: Shall I report this bug to kwin?
<Quintasan> markey: Yes, the problem begins here
<Quintasan> markey: AFAIK Amarok uses what KDE provides, and kdelibs have upnp support using libhupnp
<Quintasan> and the way it does it really makes me wonder
<markey> ok. remove it if it doesn't work right.
<Quintasan> since you have to install the development headers and then explicitly tell kdelibs you want it, by changing a cmake flag, that's not done for other optional dependencies
<Mamarok> I think we need to take this to kde-devel@, cause the kdelibs people need to look at it
<markey> noone is interested in development headers. 
<markey> make it work or remove it.
<Mamarok> markey: shut up, you are drunk
<Quintasan> to top is off I was told Amarok uses kio-slave for upnp which is currently unmaintained
<Quintasan> Well, I'm going to recompile kdelibs now and see how that works
<Mamarok> Quintasan: I am not sure we really do, the UPnP support was brought in by a SoC student, and he used what was available at that time
<Mamarok> so I think we really should talk to the kdelibs people about that
<Quintasan> Mamarok: Well, yeah, what got me wondering is the strange way of enabling the upnp support in kdelibs
<Quintasan> just that
<Quintasan> to me it felt like "You really don't want to have this enabled automatically just by headers being there"
<Mamarok> that was probably a quick hack and the person who did it never touched it again
<Mamarok> cause nobody complained to them, they complain to us
<Mamarok> and I don't know who wrote that kio slave
<Quintasan> Well, I'd like to hear what apachelogger has to say.
<Quintasan> Before I start doing anything
<Mamarok> yep
<Quintasan> Plus I've yet to try that since I have to recompile kdelibs first
<Quintasan> If it works then I will probably do MIR for libhupnp so we can have that enabled by default
<Mamarok> oh, that kio slave was written by nsm, the same GSoC student who did the implementation in Amarok
<Quintasan> I see.
<Mamarok> Nikhil Marathe
<yofel> lordievader: yes please, it's fine if it can't use opengl, but then it should please not stick to it
<yofel> now where was I...
<BluesKaj> yofel, I eneded up with kde-4.10.8 
<lordievader> Same here. KDE 4.10.80
<yofel> I'm not sure it would want to remove kubuntu-desktop for you
<yofel> if you ever encounter that again please pastebin what aptitude full-upgrade shows as proposal
<BluesKaj> it does
<BluesKaj> and kde-window-manager etc
<yofel> it should remove kde-window-manager-gles as far as I remember
<BluesKaj> nope it wants to remove just plain kde-window-manager
<yofel> that sounds wrong
<BluesKaj> so i aborted the dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> ok , I'll go back to raing and pastebin the line
<BluesKaj> yofel, dist-upgrade wants to remove this : kde-window-manager kde-workspace ktouchpadenabler kubuntu-desktop libaudiocdplugins4 libkdgantt2 nepomuk-core
<yofel> please pastebin the full output of aptitude full-upgrade until the point where it wants to apply the changes
<ScottK> FYI, I put a block on kde4libs saucy-proposed -> saucy transition so none of 4.10.80 migrates until we're all ready.
<BluesKaj> yofel, i don't use aptitude , and apt-get full-upgrade is invalid
<yofel> apt-get is complete junk when it comes to debug dependency issues, aptitude at least says what the actual issue is
<yofel> BluesKaj: could you install aptitude? if not, maybe you could try to selectively upgrade only kde-workspace and see what it wants to do then
<BluesKaj> yofel, http://pastebin.com/NEkz0tZy
<BluesKaj> yeah yofel , installed aptitude
<yofel> that's interesting
<yofel> BluesKaj: thanks, this helps a lot
<yofel> I would bet on
<yofel>  libgles2-mesa : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 9.1.3-0ubuntu0.3) but 9.2.0~git20130301.58bd926d-0ubuntu0sarvatt is installed.
<yofel> being the problem, as kde-window-manager now also ships the gles version
<lordievader> yofel: Is KDE 4.10.80 the same as 4.11 beta?
<yofel> 4.10.80 is the technical version of 4.11 beta 1
<lordievader> Ah ok, thank you.
<yofel> 4.10.9X are the RC's 
<yofel> usually
<lordievader> Very usefull infomation :)
<lordievader> yofel: Does Kubuntu use color correction? My blackscreen bug was marked a duplicate the comment I got was that the color correction caused the black screen.
<lordievader> This is the bug report: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321504
<ubottu> KDE bug 321504 in compositing "kwin incorrectly determines compositing type resulting in a black screen with a cursor" [Grave,Resolved: duplicate]
 * yofel doesn't know much about color correction
<yofel> we do have colord though
<lordievader> Oh hey, under Desktop Effects -> Advanced -> OpenGL Options there is an 'Enable color correction'. It is ticked and greyed out...
<yofel> grey because your current compositing mode doesn't support it
<yofel> but that's not ticked here
<yofel> on none of my systems
 * yofel isn't sure what the default is
<lordievader> Oh well it matters not, I got both my systems working again :D
<BluesKaj> think the default is unchecked , because I don't recall ever checking it 
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Neither do I, however here it is checked.
<ahoneybun> Quintasan: how is KDE Telepathy going?
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: in saucy
<ahoneybun> Quintasan: I mean development and all? cool new features coming in for saucy?
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: I'm not a developer of ktp, I have no idea
<ahoneybun> Quintasan: just wondering :)
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.80 in saucy-proposed, raring: kubuntu-ppa/beta | 4.10.4 in raring-proposed
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: tired but fine, yourself?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I'm doing good.
<ahoneybun> good
<lordievader> :)
<Quintasan> sahfsajhf;jdhawjfjf
<Quintasan> knetattach why you suck so much
<apachelogger> Quintasan: not having read the massive backlog... as it is right now there is no actual upnp in kde
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Are we going to get it any time?
<apachelogger> kf5 > phonon5 > upnp middleware spec & enablement
<apachelogger> so, at some point :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: "EXPLICITLY enable hupnp support even if the library is there" ... you want afiestas_'s opinion
<apachelogger> but if it works for amarok I suppose it's worth it
<apachelogger> also you cannot SRU that
<apachelogger> SRUs cannot introduce new deps
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> even though I did recompile the kdelibs with upnp
<Quintasan> the kioslave was broken
<Quintasan> or the libupnp is
<yofel> fun, thought I would debug the opengl issues on my eeePC by making a new user. Now that doesn't even log in but hangs mid-ksplash -.-
<apachelogger> sounds like the last state I saw it in :P
 * apachelogger has a massive headache -.-
<soee> facbook widget almost killed my system \o/
<BluesKaj> who the hell would want a facebook widget /\?:)
<soee> i was testing widgets on 4.10.80
<BluesKaj> don't waste time on that one 
<ScottK> Riddell: In kompare, debian/copyright says GPL 2+ while at least the filess I checked say GPL 2 or 3 or what KDE.ev approves, which isn't the same thing.  This should be fixed (but I think is not reject worthy since 2+ and 2/3 currently resolve to the same licenses).  Other than that, the only thing I see is the now standard issue with -dbg depends and lintian overrides.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-23
<ScottK> Riddell: For kget it's the debug depends question and the mimimum debhelper version/compat question.  The rest is fine.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can you figure out what's up with kde4libs on armhf?  I've now retried it on all three kinds of arm builders and it fails on every one with that error.
<ScottK> Riddell: For kdnssd: missing messages.sh, it has the debhelper/compat version issue, debian/not-installed has stuff from other packages (in retrospect, that's true for kget too),   Why no -dbg package for this one?
<ScottK> Riddell:  kdesdk-thumbnailers: No messages.sh, debian/changelog needs cleanup (it'll be obvious when you look at it, this one has the debug depends the way I would have expected,.  Nothing reject worthy, so acepted.
<ScottK> Riddell: For  kdesdk-kioslaves: no messages.sh, messed up debian/changelog like thumbnailers, debian/source/lintian-overrides is malformed, but seems unneeded anyway.
<ScottK> Riddell: kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers rejected as there's no COPYING file (nor messages.sh, but I wouldn't reject just for that).
<ScottK> Riddell: For kdenetwork-filesharing, debian/copyright needs an update.  It's got some kppp stuff in there and there's both GPL2+ and GPL2/3/whatver KDE.ev approves code and the latter is missing.  debian/changelog has some redundant entries.  It has both the debhelper/compat version issue and the -dbg depends issue, and the watch file is still for kdenetwork.  Other than that good, so accepting.
<Genyar> I just found out that I've been corrupting the NTFS files system of my 1,000 GB external drive, by backing up files from my Linux computer onto my 1 terrabyte external hard drive
<Genyar> this is very bad, because I've been transferring all my most important backkup files onto one of the partitions of that big hard drive
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<smartboyhw> Hello soee :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: not before tomorrow, my cousin got married yesterday so I am pretty much kaput
<smartboyhw> Hmm, we didn't get new kscreen packaged? I thought afiestas_ would do the work:P
<soee> how does project neon works? i have thos question on g+: i'm kubuntu 13.04 user. i added a project neon ppa and then upgraded system. but, after dist-upgrading, i can just use kde 4.10.4.
<soee> how can i install and use kde 4.11?  ﻿
<smartboyhw> soee, you have to install packages:P
<smartboyhw> soee, but, it's REALLY NOT recommended.
<smartboyhw> soee, if you want 4.11 Beta 1 only, read the topic.
<soee> smartboyhw, do you want to answer this guy on g+ ?
<smartboyhw> soee, OK laters. I need to go for dinner.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> soee: is there anything not understandable on http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE#Using_Project_Neon_version_of_KDE_Workspace ?
<yofel> (that wiki page is even linked in the g+ discussion)
<yofel> though I need to fix neon it seems. For some reason soprano says that it can't use virtoso (rendering nepomuk useless)
<soee> yofel, i have never used neon, and just want to answer one user 
<yofel> soee: ok, I was just wondering if that's too hard to find..
<soee> yofel, ok thank you, i posted that link
<Quintasan> \o
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion rekonq 2.3.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1193833
<smartboyhw> ^ if anyone wants to work on that plz do.
<smartboyhw> Alas, I will do it...
<smartboyhw> yofel, have we started work for 4.10.80 in Quantal and Precise?
<yofel> nope, and I don't really intend to backport beta1 there. But feel free to try it yourself.
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK. But then I will be the one to fix most things I think:P
<yofel> there shouldn't be much work to do. The biggest issue is that kubuntu-batch-backport doesn't support different KDE versions
<yofel> so if I backport 4.10.80, I can't backport 4.10.5 anymore
<yofel> supporting that wouldn't be too hard I think, it's just not implemented
<smartboyhw> yofel, place it in a new PPA? (or you mean the code of kubuntu-batch-backport just can't do it?)
<yofel> not supported codewise
<yofel> the script itself would work, but the backport hooks need adjusting
<smartboyhw> Hmm...........
<yofel> (you can't have a precise script for 4.10.80 AND one for 4.10.5)
<yofel> so either one adds support for having version-specific hooks, or one has to do changelog parsing in the hook itself or so
<smartboyhw> Hmm, rekonq 2.3.1 is a piece of cake to package (no missing symbols, no new files in dh_install --list-missing, no lintian warning) :O
<yofel> good release then ^^
<smartboyhw> It will soon be in my PPA.
<yofel> if they actually fixed something...
<smartboyhw> yofel, they did fix some bugs..
 * smartboyhw wonders when should he go and apply for Kubuntu Developer-ship...
<smartboyhw> yofel, dget -x https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/rekonq_2.3.1-0ubuntu1.dsc and review (or, if you want a diff, wait for 2 hours:P)
<yofel> smartboyhw: why isn't it built with activities support? (I don't remember why I didn't add it..)
<smartboyhw> yofel, ...?
<yofel> --  KActivities Libraries................. NO
<yofel> --  Rekonq will be compiled WITHOUT support for activities
<smartboyhw> yofel, uh....
<yofel> libkactivities-dev is missing as build-dep from what I see
<smartboyhw> yofel, yes it is.
 * smartboyhw re-uploads to another PPA.
<smartboyhw> yofel, https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/2buntu/+files/rekonq_2.3.1-0ubuntu1.dsc (diff at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/143203333/rekonq_2.3.0-0ubuntu1_2.3.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz)
<smartboyhw> With libkactivites-dev added.
<yofel> smartboyhw: and please always append ~ppaX or something like that to PPA uploads
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah I know.....
 * smartboyhw shall next time...
<yofel> your ppa's don't matter, but if you do that in kubuntu-ppa/* it might become an issue
<yofel> (or rather it's a pain to fix)
<smartboyhw> yofel, that's why I do it in my main PPA only.
<smartboyhw> If kubuntu-ppa I know the rules:)
<yofel> smartboyhw: your changelog doesn't say that you added libkactivities-dev
<yofel> I added "  * Build-depend on libkactivities-dev for KDE workspace activities support." this time. Please don't forget that in the future.
<yofel> otherwise fine, uploaded
<smartboyhw> yofel, damn sorry, I forgotten (not having enough memory today)
<smartboyhw> yofel, can you add some RAM to my brain?
<yofel> no, having issues with my desktop's RAM lately, so I could actually need some myself :P
<yofel> could you please do the backporting in kubuntu-ppa/backports? thanks
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK sure.
<Riddell> anyone else find that kipi-plugins don't work in saucy now?
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you get my pings re New packages?
<Riddell> ScottK: yep thanks, will tackle those tomorrow
<ScottK> OK.  Great.
<yofel> Riddell: I guess nobody rebuilt digikam? (hint: there's 3.3.0-b2 to package I think ^^)
<Riddell> yofel: not that I know of
<ahoneybun> yofel: need a saucy install to do that?
<yofel> package digikam? not reall
<yofel> y
<yofel> apachelogger: btw: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5/+build/4740632
<yofel> i386 build of project-neon5-qtbase 0.0+git20130623~a418a54-13~saucy1 in ubuntu saucy RELEASE
<yofel>  Successfully built on chindi03 (arm ppa builder)
<yofel> \o/
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-16
<apachelogger> anyone feels like helping sandsmark out on the mailing list?
<apachelogger> Riddell maybe?
<valorie> good morning apachelogger
<valorie> did you have a good weekend?
<apachelogger> valorie: yeah, it's not like I was well rested though ^^
<apachelogger> valorie: I trust you had a nice weekend as well?
<Riddell> apachelogger: what mailing list? (not read e-mail yet)
<Riddell> apachelogger: nope don't see it
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://markmail.org/thread/qv47vf3mugnuqn57
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh yes, will investigate
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soee> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<soee> Riddell: when you find 2 free minnutes, please ping me, i have a question @ installing plasma-next
<Riddell> ping soee 
<soee> Riddell: besides plasma-next ppa i need to add some other (from the dependency list) ?
<Riddell> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-005
<Riddell> that one
<soee> ok, let me check :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I thought that was copied?
<soee> Riddell: can you take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/7652465/ ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: not quite successfully last I heard
<Riddell> soee: looks non-dangerous
<soee> Riddell: what about plasma-desktop that is kept back ?
<Riddell> soee: yes you'll probably need to install that explicitly
<Riddell> doing that after a dist-upgrade would be wise
<soee> an error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7652501/
<soee> ok fixed that one, by runnign first  apt-get -f install (configured packages)
<soee> and than sudo dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/powerdevil_4%3a4.97.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1_amd64.deb
<soee> still the plasma-desktop is kept back
<soee> Riddell: if i try to install plasma-desktop now i think it wants to isntall old packages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7652539/
<yofel> looks like new packages
<Riddell> soee: yep that's all new and shiny
<soee> and the one lmarked to remove are fine ?
<Riddell> yep all expected
<soee> od installing than :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1330445
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1330445 in Kubuntu PPA "KDE 4.13.2 for precise" [Undecided,New]
<soee> one more error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7652571/
<soee> fil try the same steps as before
<soee> ups this one it is a bit different
<soee> ok can i remove this 2: libqt5positioning5 libqt5sensors5 ?
<Riddell> hmm I thought I'd fixed that klipper error but maybe not
<Riddell> soee: dunno, is it wanting to remove them?
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7652605/
<soee> ok ill try to reboot, hope i return :)
<yofel> you can trust apt when it says they're not longer required
<yofel> usually ^^
<soee_> ;]
<soee_> yay!
<soee_> it works :D
<sgclark> yay
<soee_> the current version dos not have new lightdm style ?
<Riddell> nope
<apachelogger> there is no lightdm style
<soee_> ok, the shortcuts also dont work ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^ missing dep on kglobalaccel?
<Riddell> plasma-workspace: /usr/bin/kglobalaccel5
<Riddell> should be included in the same package
<Riddell> soee_: but everything else works?
<soee_> Riddell: more or less :) im not sure what should work and what not :) I can't load task manager settings, my wallpapers is gone and have only bclack screen 
<soee_> but the missing wallpaper might be related to compositor settings
<apachelogger> Riddell: random other reason: if qt didn't find xkbcommon during build it will build with an internal copy that is insanely old
<apachelogger> going to guess it's not that
<apachelogger> soee_: is kglobalacceel5 running
<apachelogger> soee_: also what exactly do you mean by shortcuts
<soee_> apachelogger: the libglobalaccel should be listed in system monitor ?
<apachelogger> yes, kglobalaccel, no lib :P
<soee_> yes it is, i cant use ALT+F2, activity switch shortcut so the common i use :) 
<soee_> ill check if they are not removed
<apachelogger> krunner has a bug in the beta
<apachelogger> open kickoff
<apachelogger> type something
<apachelogger> the search should appear 
<apachelogger> try to copy and paste in the search field there
<apachelogger> if that is working it definitely isn't qt
<apachelogger> (isn't a problem in qt I should say)
<sgclark> I don't seem to have a right click menu to change wallpaper
<soee_> apachelogger: i can type search text etc
<soee_> but have not results :)
<apachelogger> soee_: and kglobalaccel is not listed in ksysguard?
<soee_> apachelogger: kglobalaccel5 is listed in system monitor'
<apachelogger> probably krunner specific then
<apachelogger> also I am not sure activities switching had shortcuts in the beta
<soee> if i try to run krunner from terminal: "Unexpected reply signature: got "no signature", expected "i" (int)"
<apachelogger> that sounds wrong
<apachelogger> killall -9 krunner
<apachelogger> then try again
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> soee: I think something on your system was not upraded
<apachelogger> that output sounds a lot like incompatibility in the dbus interfaces
<soee> :/
<soee> ok shorcutts like ALT+SHIFT+F12 work
<soee> is there some cmd to restart plasma ?
<soee_> where are stored kde settings now >
<yofel> xdg dirs (.e.g ~/.config/... )
<soee_> someone can confirm that context menu when clicking on desktop does not work ?
<sgclark> I can confirm that it does not work for me either
<soee_> also taskmanaer or systry settings windows load only widnow frame without content
<sgclark> desktop effects was empty yeaah, not all of them though
<soee_> can i open desktop settings window from terminal ?
<Riddell> soee_: missing wallpaper is upstream issue, I fixed upstream but not in packages
<soee_> Riddell: this is more related to compositor, for example if i turn off desktop effects i can se the default one
<sgclark> Riddell: how did you change your wallpaper? :) this one is sooo last year
<Riddell> new on is here https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/workspace/breeze/repository/revisions/master/changes/wallpapers/Next/contents/images/1920x1080.png
<Riddell> click download
<sgclark> ty
<soee_> sgclark: can you change wallpeper without access to desktop properties ?
<sgclark> I seem to have broke mine altogether, will answer when I get it going again. I think this laptop may not be able to handle vm
<soee_> dolphins shows kde version as 4.13.1 its fine ?
<sgclark> soee_ I will be packaging latest dolphin. was messing about with shiny new kf5, but I broke it, only have black sccreen, not sure what I did
<soee_> :)
<soee_> sgclark: but im asking about KDE version in unicorn
<soee_> its 4.13.1 ?
<yofel> soee_: 4.13.X where X is somewhere between 0 and 2
<soee_> yofel: yup it shows 4.13.1 here
<soee_> the plasma-next avaialble in ppa is beta2 right ?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: congrats on becoming part of Kubuntu Council :D
<ScottK> again (IIRC)
<shadeslayer> :)
<soee_> how can i reste all desktop settings in plasma-next (laso panel etc.)
<Riddell> soee_: rm ~/.config/plasma*
<Mamarok> oh, I was elected? Thank you :)
<Riddell> you have the power!
<Riddell> use it wisely
<Mamarok> didn't expect it, there was a tough panel :)
<Mamarok> and of course congratualtions to Riddell and ScottK for their reelection :)
<Mamarok> congratulations*
<santa_> fine, I got the plasma next thing working here too, still the packaging needs a bit of more work
<ScottK> Thanks
<ScottK> shadeslayer: KC should have a session soon to approve development plans for Utopic. 
<Riddell> ScottK: was that not what the group call was about last month?
<ScottK> Historically we've had the developers come up with a plan and later the KC approves.
<ScottK> I thought the call was the first part of that. 
<Riddell> having the KC review and approve the current trello list would be no bad thing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: will you blog the result or post it to fridge or something?#
<shadeslayer> I go away for 30 minutes and my inbox gets full again
<shadeslayer> I hate my life
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not today
<soee> volume control is also missing in plasma-next ?
<shadeslayer> use kmix
<Riddell> sgclark: I think you're manually selecting approve on those merge proposals?  there's no need to as launchpad will magically set it to merge when it detects the bzr branches have been merged
<soee> how can i run desktop mseetings crom command line ?
<sgclark> Riddell: ah ok, new at this
<soee> *settings
<sgclark> Riddell: shouldn't "Has a merge proposal"  go away after I merge? also it looks like kwin and plasma-workspace has multiple requests
<Riddell> sgclark: yes it should get updated within a few minutes
<Riddell> e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging-next/khotkeys-work/+merge/223179 is now set to merged
<Riddell> I see only 1 request for each https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/+activereviews
<sgclark> someone named alex has some
<Riddell> sgclark: URL?
<sgclark> Riddell: evidently I am losing my mind because now they are gone, carry on, nothing to see here haha
<sgclark> Riddell: I can't seem to find "dolphin" just plugins https://projects.kde.org/search/index/kde?q=dolphin&scope=all&all_words=1&projects=1&submit=Submit
<Riddell> sgclark: dolphin is in kde-baseapps
<Riddell> which I just confirmed by running  apt-cache showsrc dolphin
<Riddell> KDE had a habit of putted a dozen different things in one source tar/svn archive.  much of that has been split up as kde moved to git but not all
<sgclark> ahh ok, thanks
<kubotu> feed branches had 10 updates, showing the latest 6
<shadeslayer> I'm a leaf on the wind ....
<shadeslayer> watch me soar ...
<sgclark> Riddell: not sure what to do, this stuff wnt kde4 land depends, which is not going to help kf5
<lordievader> Good evening.
<Riddell> sgclark: which stuff?
<kubotu> feed branches had 8 updates, showing the latest 6
<sgclark> Riddell: trying dolphin
<Riddell> sgclark: oh you probably have the kdelibs 4 branch
<Riddell> is there a frameworks branch?
<sgclark> probably, is there another area for kf5? only found the stuff we have in frameworks
<Riddell> sgclark: there is a frameworks branch
<Riddell> git clone kde:kde-baseapps; cd kde-baseapps; git checkout frameworks
<soee> oh im back on old plasma :) to many issues and artifacts on plsma-next
<soee> will test again next release
<sgclark> Riddell: and still keep with all these apps or split out dolphin?
<Riddell> sgclark: package all of them I say
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> since that'll be the form upstream will release it in I should think
<Riddell> so one kde-baseapps-4,80.0~git20140616.orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> makes dolphin.deb and kfind.deb and whatever else
<Riddell> although I've no idea why we have kfind any more since we have baloo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjw595chVgQ
<kubotu> feed branches had 12 updates, showing the latest 6
<shadeslayer> much fun, lintian doesn't warn if you use UNRELEASED in the top changelog entry
<shadeslayer> but does if you use utopic
<santa_> debianesque behaviour I guess
<Riddell> sweet, refurbished kubuntu laptops for sale http://www.adverts.ie/search/user-279087/status_active/type_all
<shadeslayer> I am so tired of merging
<shadeslayer> does someone want to drive the last 20 or so packages
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-17
<valorie> welcome to the Council, Myriam / Mamarock
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> shadeslayer: want some merging done?
<Riddell> valorie: alive?
<apachelogger> why would it?
<apachelogger> agh, wrong tab ^^
<Riddell> "Kenny Duffus (kduffus) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members" yay seaLne still loves us!
<seaLne> yep
<shadeslayer> Riddell: why are you listed as merging things for all of the things  ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: because I'm merging all the things
<shadeslayer> sure, but one at a time right ? :P
<Riddell> I am a jet engine in the wind, hear me soar
<Riddell> I batch it up as much as possible, download all the tars, clone all the debian git, merge all the changelogs, make diffs for review, then review them all
<shadeslayer> ack
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do we have a kde-games-core-declarative ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> !info kde-games-core-declarative utopic
<ubottu> Package kde-games-core-declarative does not exist in utopic
<shadeslayer> eh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's in bzr
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it's in proposed
<Riddell> oh right
<shadeslayer> I reckon libkdegames is blocked because it would break other stuff
<shadeslayer> so once the merge is done, we need to upload 4.13.2 to the archive
<Riddell> autopkgtest for libkdegames 4:4.13.1-1ubuntu1: Always failed
<Riddell> that's the trouble with all this QA stuff, things will start to fail
<Riddell> and I've no idea why
<shadeslayer> Riddell: always failed is fine
<shadeslayer> it won't block the migration
<shadeslayer> but if things passed, and then if the autopkgtests start to fail after a upload, then it blocks migration
<Riddell> ok, maybe there's some other reason why it's blocked
<shadeslayer> I know why
<shadeslayer> libkdegames6 is now libkdegames6abi1
<shadeslayer> so stuff needs rebuilding against the new libkdegames6abi1 , which is why once we merge, we need to upload 4.13.2
<Riddell> gotcha
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<Riddell> interestingly there's a bunch of packages debian has chosen not to have -dbg packages for
<Riddell> and then for some they add -dbg packages compared to yours
<shadeslayer> yep, its weird
<shadeslayer> I've kept ours where it made sense
<shadeslayer> in others, I've dropped it ( for eg. some stuff was exclusively python I think )
<Riddell> but but how do they survive without kteatime-dbg?!
<shadeslayer> guess their tea doesn't need debugging
<shadeslayer> or worse, they don't drink tea
<BluesKaj> after reading about the amount of pesticides in tea nowadays I avoid it as much as I can
<Riddell> the return of Kross Ruby!  apachelogger will be pleased
<BluesKaj> however i imagine coffee pesticide levels are probly just as high
<apachelogger> if there was a reason to use kross that is
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's all this ${so:Depends} ?
<shadeslayer> magic
<shadeslayer> see the so plugin for debhelper
<Riddell> dh_sodeps ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> quite magic
<Riddell> seems like an alternative to allLibraries
<Riddell> dantti: ping
<Riddell> dantti: should our print-manager package have a soft recommends on system-config-printer-udev (which contains /lib/udev/rules.d/70-printers.rules /lib/udev/udev-configure-printer /lib/udev/udev-add-printer)
<Riddell> dantti: also we have patch ignore_scp_dbus_failures.diff for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-printer/+bug/1048606
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 902762 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu Quantal) "duplicate for #1048606 scp-dbus-service.py crashed with ImportError in __main__: No module named asyncconn" [High,Fix released]
<Riddell> dantti: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/print-manager/view/head:/debian/patches/ignore_scp_dbus_failures.diff
<Riddell> I don't know if we want that or not, debian doesn't have it
<Riddell> ScottK: do you know if there's any gotcha in the pykde merge?
<Riddell> hmm looks kindae scary
<Riddell> shadeslayer: for your merges are you settings the -dev build-depends to 4.13 ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nope
<ScottK> I'd have imagined it'd be a sync.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: bzr still needs updating
<shadeslayer> since we use bzr
<shadeslayer> so workflow is very different
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm, won't that break the smooth building in future updates?
<ScottK> Right. Except that. 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nope, script will update it
<shadeslayer> when we upload 4.13.2
<Riddell> ok if you say so
<shadeslayer>         control = re.sub(r'%s\s*\(>=.*?\)' % builddep, '%s (>= %s%s)' % (builddep, epoch, upstreamVersion), control)
<shadeslayer> much magic regex there
<Riddell> aside: that kubuntu-initial-upload build-dep update needs sorted to work for kf5 and plasma 5
<yofel> FWIW, you don't have to update them to 4.13 on merge, but you need to make sure some version is there in case debian doesn't have one
<yofel> my magic regex there doesn't *add* a version if there is none
<yofel> Riddell: well, as long as the epoch is the same you can just add kf5 and plasma to kde-sc-dev-latest-utopic.txt
<yofel> better than nothing
<sgclark> Riddell: ok I seem to be stuck on kde-baseapps requires baloowidgets which does not seem to exist in baloo kf5, ideas?
<yofel> baloowidgets is a seperate source
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah I guess there's a baloowidgets frameworks branch
<sgclark> Riddell: yofel ahh ok, then off to package that, thanks
<Riddell> yum free pizza from AWS, at last I get something back for all this money I sent them :)
<jussi> hrm, pizza...
<jussi> nom
<Riddell> sorry too late, all gone
<jussi> perhaps I need to call the pizza shop...
<Riddell> nah just launch one on AWS like I did
<Riddell> after an hour it's gone but that's fine
<shadeslayer> Riddell: free pizza? :D
<Riddell> only pepsi and 7up left now
<sgclark> Riddell: ok so there is a problem with the current Baloo-kf5-dev installing cmake files without KF5 prepended so baloo-widgets can't find it, however it looks like this is fixed in frameworks git, patch the one we have or package git version?
<Riddell> sgclark: either way, probably easier to grab a git snapshot
<sgclark> Riddell: ok off to package baloo lol
<Riddell> unless anyone can think of a reason why it should ↑
<lordievader> Good evening.
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you commited .gitattributes too
<shadeslayer> useless cruft that is
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/svgpart/revision/117/debian/changelog < looks properly screwed up
<shadeslayer> 4:4.10.4-1 after 4:4.13.0
<shadeslayer> same with other packages too
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and why 4.13.2 entries in the changelog :S
<shadeslayer> I am unsure if we can run the 4.13.2 script now 
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^
 * yofel wonders why even run it
<yofel> it's a mess already, no point in fixing :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: well, the idea was to merge, then run the 4.13.2 script to sort out package renames and what not
<yofel> how would that sort out anything
<yofel> 4.13.80 will sort that out
<yofel> or not doing SRU's
<shadeslayer> ah, I was going to remove the diffing logic
<shadeslayer> so it uploads everything
<shadeslayer> not just the diffs
<yofel> the diffing logic only applies to --sru
<yofel> devel always gets everything
<yofel> that has nothing to do with package renames though...
<shadeslayer> then it should have worked out, since some lib stuff is stuck in proposed because it breaks packages, once we uploaded 4.13.2, everything would have rebuilt against the new stuff
<shadeslayer> and would have worked out?
<yofel> ah yeah, proposed is a thing it would've solved
<yofel> hm
<yofel> the script *should* do something sensible if you run it with the same changelog message that the current 4.13.2 entry already has
<yofel> or not
<yofel> dch will not like the released changelog
<yofel> you can run with --nopush and throw the branches that already are .2 away before pushing
<soee> good evening
<yofel> shadeslayer: actually, if there is already a released entry for the version you want, the script should really ignore the branch
<yofel> maybe you could add a check for that around line 345
<yofel> there is already some matching logic to prevent dch from running twice
<yofel> pattern = re.compile("^%s \((\d+:)?%s.*?\).*?\n --" % (package, upstreamVersion), re.DOTALL)
<yofel> someone explain to me what exactly I wrote there... -.-
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> magic
<yofel> ah, matches the header and content of the first changelog entry
<yofel> well, you add it if you want, too magic for me :P
<shadeslayer> xD
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 7 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> weird e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/p3qfv3kjv
<Riddell> shadeslayer: shrug, .gitattributes is in debian git so I'm just syncing to that
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the changelogs show the order of merges correctly
<shadeslayer> Riddell: idk merge changelog seems to be the standard tool for merging these kind of things and it does it very differently
<valorie> Riddell: alive, and here now
<valorie> ... and now off to run a bit
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which is why I don't trust it :)
<sgclark> Riddell: can you review baloo-widgets5 when you get a chance
<valorie> and back
<valorie> Riddell: did you have a question?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-18
<valorie> and off to dinner
<valorie> sorry for being scarce, Riddell
<alket> Hi , adblock doesn't work in konqueror
<apachelogger> someone broke my login
 * yofel hands apachelogger some duct tape and coffee
<valorie> which login?
 * valorie has about 100
<apachelogger> also: if you statartx from a login tty you end up with kaput polkit handling
<apachelogger> much more important
<apachelogger> valorie: lightdm in general
<valorie> oooo
<valorie> not nice
 * apachelogger thinks proposed might have a bad linux-firmeware package
<valorie> that is the login that allows all those other logins
<apachelogger> indeed ^^
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> there's nothing quite as exciting as spending all morning debugging ^^
<apachelogger> other fun result: pulseaudio doesn't actually produce audio
<apachelogger> which may either have the same cause as polkit being broken or lightdm being broken
<yofel> for me it managed that by witching the default sound card, which I had to change in some underground level config dialog to get it back
<apachelogger> my point is: it worked yesterday it doesn't today
<apachelogger> so it's either because of startx or because of broken firmware
<valorie> I haven't tried sound yet today, but I had to kill pulseaudio since it was consuming 178% of my cores
<valorie> house was cold; at least the laptop was trying to warm things up
<apachelogger> hehe
<Riddell> valorie: you're not scare, mearly in an antipodal timezone :)
<Riddell> valorie: you're not scarce, mearly in an antipodal timezone :)
<valorie> :-)
<Riddell> valorie: was going to ask about this testing website you e-mailed about, I don't really understand what was being suggested
<valorie> I summed up what apachelogger and I had discussed
<valorie> and also the input of the KDE Quality team
<valorie> seems that there isn't much interest though
<valorie> I found the google docs we used last time hard to use
<valorie> not as bad as the launchpad site, though
<valorie> is the notes page unclear?
<valorie> I didn't even hear back from apachelogger
<valorie> so, can't really carry it forward
<Riddell> which notes page?
<valorie> hmm, which email are you referring to?
<Riddell> ah I see it https://notes.kde.org/p/Testing_Web_Application
<valorie> heh, I found the email at the same minute
<valorie> I write too many friggin emails
<apachelogger> ah, so, I concluded polkit and pulseaudio not working through startx likely is legit behavior
<valorie> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> the thing is, both are somewhat seat driven (if you login in any form or fashion you get a seat associated with the VT, e.g. if you go to the f1 terminal and log in that starts a seat), now pulseaudio for example uses seat activity tracking to automatically mute and unmute output based on whether its seat is active
<apachelogger> but since I used startx my seat would still be on VT1, the X session however runs on VT7, so I am technically on my seat so pulseaudio doesn't want to generate output
<apachelogger> supposedly it works similarly with polkit where it either would prompt authorization from the active seat (which is none because the X I started is not registered as seat and I am not at VT1, so that's not active either), or generally speaking since I am not at my seat it simply cannot get authorization
<apachelogger> proper communication in the error message of polkit would help a bunch
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we have very different work flows, and I don't know which one is right now :P
<shadeslayer> so half the changelogs are done my way and the other half your way
<shadeslayer> Riddell: re .gitattributes, they'll end up in the packaging, whereas they won't in the debian packages ( or rather, I hope they don't )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the order of the changelog is not too important, I doubt it'll matter
<Riddell> .gitattributes is not important at all
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that still leaves the issue of how to handle 4.13.2 
 * Riddell blogs http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=164
<yofel> shadeslayer: IMO just fix what causes problems in proposed by hand for now
<shadeslayer> mmm
<yofel> or as I said, add magic to ignore released .2 packages
<Riddell> or be lazy and edit the packages list to not include the ones which are .2
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I can take a look if you like
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah would be awesome
<shadeslayer> I am going to SRU 4.13.2
<shadeslayer> yofel: wat http://paste.kde.org/pmu1mvuo9
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> you are doing something weird ^^
<yofel> it would be useful to know what package and version are...
<shadeslayer> Downloading https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+files/audiocd-kio_4.13.1.orig.tar.xz
<shadeslayer> why would it do that
<yofel> hm
<yofel> hm....
<yofel> you might have to delete the .1 packages from the ppa ^^
<yofel> e.g. anything that's .1 but not .2
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> or maybe just wrap that chdir in try/except so it ignores wrong packages
<shadeslayer> lets do that
<shadeslayer> learning to use the pinky finger on the violin has had the awesome effect of being able to reach the page up/down button without having to move my hand alot
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw did you setup the seed for kubuntu next?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: still on the todo, but go ahead and setup your scripts and just install plasma-desktop as a temporary standin
<shadeslayer> Riddell: right, about the scripts, will we able to release the ISO on cdimages?
<shadeslayer> or how do we want to handle distribution
<shadeslayer> should we ask Canonical for an exception to the PPA rule? modify scripts et all 
<shadeslayer> ( for cdimages.ubuntu.com )
<shadeslayer> or do we go on our own
<shadeslayer> setup has to be done accordingly
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> dunno
<Riddell> I'm starting to think it would be easiest just to use the archive
<apachelogger> 3 hours of my life down the drain
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger ScottK yofel btw if there were a proposal to change the scheduler to CFQ in utopic/trusty to improve baloo performance, how would that go down :P
<Riddell> linux scheduler?
<shadeslayer> IO scheduler
<Riddell> I don't know what CFQ is
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that would go down by proposing it to the foundations team
<shadeslayer> it's a IO scheduler which supports IO niceness ( current one is deadline )
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: foundations team is fine if we do it for Kubuntu 
<apachelogger> why would we do it for kubuntu only?
<shadeslayer> because it's easier
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I think changing the IO scheduler to support one application is insane.
<apachelogger> it also makes IO scheduling on kubuntu fundamentally different from all other buntus
<ScottK> FWIW, I don't see any issues with baloo performance here.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1310402
<ScottK> That too.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1310402 in linux (Ubuntu) "Userland depends on ionice idle but default scheduler is "deadline". " [Wishlist,Triaged]
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, however changing it in all of ubuntu is going to be a long winded discussion, and I'd rather not get into that
<apachelogger> why would it not be a long winded dicussion for kubuntu?
<apachelogger> I reckon changing the scheduler warrants a lot of wind TBH :P
<ScottK> Seems like something people who want to change ought to change.
<apachelogger> the thing is
<apachelogger> deadline is not the default scheduler of kernel upstream
<apachelogger> so IMO this ought ot be taken up with foundations because their divergence from upstream default is causing problems for people so it should probably be evaluated whether deadline by default makes sense
<vHanda> Things that would awesome if you could find out -
<vHanda> 1. Real reasons why Ubuntu changed it from the default (which is CFQ). I haven't managed to find proper reasons. I can see that it was done when the server + desktop kernel were merged.
<vHanda> 2. Evaluate if IO niceness is actually a thing you guys want in Kubuntu. Do you want one app doing crazy amounts of reads to cause problems with others?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: won't be a long winded discussion in kubuntu because we have very clear reasons to switch, and it would have a smaller impact, and CFQ is what baloo upstream recommends
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plus we can switch back and forth a bit more easily
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we also have a very clear reason not to switch because we do not understand why foundations diverges from upstream to begin with
<apachelogger> we have no technical expertise to make any assertion on scheduler defaults really
<vHanda> so learn about the different schedulers and evalualte them?
<vHanda> you guys understand code, and there is ample documentation about these schedulers available.
<apachelogger> or simply make the foundations team figure it out
<ScottK> apachelogger: kernel team actually.
<apachelogger> theres't two ways I see this going into a default a) daedline is considered best default for minimal setups and servers so desktops need a udev rule to switch to CFQ b) cfw is considered best default for desktops and servers/minimal setups need a rule to swtich to deadline
<shadeslayer> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/10/%23ubuntu-kernel.html#t16:49
<shadeslayer> might want to read that ^^
<apachelogger> considering deadline clashes with the concept of indexing all the world on a desktop setup in an IO nice way I don't see one scheduler being able to accomodate both a server and a desktop setup
<ScottK> In any case, no way for trusty.
<vHanda> because?
<ScottK> Because it's already released.
<ScottK> We don't make invasive changes like that post release.
<vHanda> again, because?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: as seen on the IRC logs, the foundations team says that they can't think of any issues
<shadeslayer> so I don't think it's an invasive change as such
<shadeslayer> it's basically a drop in replacement
<apachelogger> they also say that the reason we switched to deadline was because CFQ had performance problems
<shadeslayer> which was  ... how many years ago exactly?
<vHanda> also, could someone find the data they had to support this?
<shadeslayer> so that statement doesn't hold true unless we can't prove otherwise
<apachelogger> yeah, so make the kernel team switch to CFQ again
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok, for utopic we can bring that discussion up with foundations, I'm talking about trusty
<apachelogger> vHanda, shadeslayer: you should carry this out via a paper trail really... send to their mailing list
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we cannot change trusty
<apachelogger> ubuntu-sru will say nonononon
<vHanda> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> possibly also nononononononononono
<vHanda> this is a kubunut specific change, no?
<vHanda> how does the ubuntu sru come into this?
<apachelogger> kubuntu is part of ubuntu, so if the ubuntu-sru team says nonononononno that's the law :)
<apachelogger> vHanda: that is ubuntu as in the project not as in the product mind you ;)
<vHanda> this makes no sense to me. I don't understand most of the jargon.
<vHanda> I get that you're a part of ubuntu, but if you are making a "Kubuntu" specific change, what is the problem?
<vHanda> you have control of your project, don't you?
<apachelogger> vHanda: ubuntu-sru is a team that is the authority saying what is in line with the update policy and what is not
<apachelogger> so as for possible reasons why they would say nononnonono: like you expected CFQ to be used, someone else may expect deadline to be used (because we released with deadline active)... so changing to CFQ post release would then break someone elses scheduler expectation
<apachelogger> we could provide a new optional package carrying out the switch but that would be opt-in, or make the change via kubuntu-ppa only (which would earliest kick in with 4.14 then I guess)
<apachelogger> actually forcing existing 14.04 installations from deadline to CFQ seems like a very not legit update change
<apachelogger> so outside the two presented cases I don't see that happening
<apachelogger> shadeslayer may of course feel free to try xD
<vHanda> there are no "deadline" specific features. There is "IO niceness" which certain schedulers support and certain do not.
<vHanda> anyway, I can only argue so much. Kubuntu gets a worse name (unfortunately that also drags in Baloo)
<apachelogger> vHanda: there is deadline specific performance though, server setups are known to perform much better with deadline than with CFQ, so imagine a server that has whatever random package we would add the udev rule to, that server would now have decreased performance
<vHanda> apachelogger: is Kubuntu targetting servers?
<vHanda> yes or no
<apachelogger> it is not, ubuntu is, so you can have a kubuntu package on a server
<yofel> vHanda: we are all in the same archive, so we can do nothing to prevent someone from installing kubuntu on a server
<vHanda> so for those few (say 5%) you're willing to screw the rest.
<yofel> same rules for everyone
<vHanda> urgh. Guys, take a call.
<vHanda> there are always going to be pros and cons.
<vHanda> don't just say - oh, there are possible cons, so lets not do anything
<yofel> that's how the ubuntu SRU policy works...
<vHanda> also, please don't use vague terms like "performance decrease", get exact numbers of how much it would be.
<yofel> they include a regression evaluation
<Riddell> is it not possible to change it at runtime? (i.e. it doesn't have to be set during compile?)
<vHanda> it is
<Riddell> then we could just put it in kubuntu-settings
<apachelogger> Riddell: for trusty
<Riddell> oh, unlikely, that was released already
<vHanda> so, change it and push it as an update?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that was my idea
<shadeslayer> to put it in kubuntu-settings
<shadeslayer> as a udev rule
<apachelogger> vHanda: FWIW IMO you could/should put a udev rule in baloo upstream forcing CFQ 
<vHanda> and you guys would be fine, with that?
<apachelogger> I dunno, I am saying that with an upstream hat on
<apachelogger> I don't see why we would have a problem with that anyway, you say CFQ must be used, so CFQ must be used if we want to ship baloo
<shadeslayer> ^^ I don't see a problem fwiw
<vHanda> on rotational media, yeah
<vHanda> I can see a lot of distros fighting with me if I push this, but lets see.
<vHanda> though, you guys are again, refusing to take a call, and passing the buck.
<vHanda> just an observation
<apachelogger> vHanda: well, if they disagree they can simply drop the udev rule but then they are willingly not supporting baloo
<apachelogger> it's like the distros that rip vlc apart and break it beyond repair
<vHanda> alright. I'll figure it out.
<apachelogger> not much you can do about people willingly breaking your things, but you shoudl at least try to prevent them from doing it unwillingly... like we do not intentionally use deadline out of spite :)
<vHanda> I just find it sad that you guys have no control of your project
<vHanda> but oh well, that's something you people need to figure out
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/p2qcse08o
<apachelogger> there you pissed vHanda off
<yofel> @_@
<shadeslayer> me? don't put this on me, I actually think shipping a SRU with kubuntu-settings makes sense
<apachelogger> sense != acceptable for ubuntu-sru
<apachelogger> actually I am not sure about the sense either
<yofel> why exactly are we talking about trusty before fixing this in utopic?
<dantti> Riddell: yes, for the recommends :P
<apachelogger> because we have no data to back up CFQ performance better than what it used to
<yofel> well, yes
<dantti> Riddell: and I'm considering removing that warning indeed as people are reporting bugs thinking it's a bug
<yofel> shadeslayer: I have no idea how you've managed to get a unicode error while logging into launchpad
<Riddell> dantti: makes me wonder why debian dropped it
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw : lp = Launchpad.login_with("pull-ppa-source", "production") < line that crashes?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> wtf?
<shadeslayer> yofel: possibly bad response from launchpad?
<yofel> possibly, but no idea really
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<dantti> Riddell: hmmm good question does they depend on scp-gnome (if it still exists?)
<Riddell> dantti: nope https://packages.debian.org/sid/system-config-printer-udev
<dantti> no, I meant print-manager
<dantti> but it doesn't
 * Riddell asks in debian channel
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<dantti> I pinged maxy but no reply so far :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 1330445
<ubottu> bug 1330445 in Kubuntu PPA "KDE 4.13.2 for precise" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330445
<apachelogger> I hope you remember what I said when you did 4.13.0
<Riddell> I'm not going to backport .2 to precise, if pali wants to help that's all good
<shadeslayer> goes against policy fwiw
<Riddell> if he wants to do it we shouldn't use policy to stop him that's nuts
<shadeslayer> feel free to, I am not going to deal with people who upgrade precise to 4.13.2 :P
<shadeslayer> <apachelogger> because we have no data to back up CFQ performance better than what it used to
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so how do we fix that
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw unicode error was just a temporary thing
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> 3rd times a charm, uploading 4.13.2
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uploading to where?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: trusty-proposed
<shadeslayer> where else
<Riddell> just making sure it wasn't to utopic (which I'm doing)
<shadeslayer> right, ofcourse :)
<yofel> oh fun
<Riddell> oh hi Pali 
<Pali> hi
<yofel> just found this in my rc.local: "echo cfq > /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler" :D
<yofel> no idea when I added that...
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> Pali: we have some scripts in lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/ we use to package KDE SC releases
<Pali> ok, will look at it
<Riddell> Pali: I think kubuntu-batch-backport is the one you want to make 12.04 packages
<Riddell> Pali: note that this is somewhat controvertial because we don't want spend lots of time on things we can't manage like backporting to two LTS releases, so you may get some people making grumpy remarks about policy :)
<yofel> might be a bit tricky btw. as .1 wasn't backported
<yofel> maybe run the script once on .1, then again on .2, that should catch all packages
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/25/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t10:12
 * ScottK has about given up on the idea that anyone in KDE even understands what a stable user experience is.  Let alone that it's a reasonable goal.
<Riddell> "=== Skipping konsole because version 4.13.2 is already in the archive" sweet, my lovely code works
<Pali> Riddell: so that script just pull packages from ppa, change version/series, pack it and push to ppa for other series?
<yofel> that + runs a few fixing scripts in backport-hooks/
<Pali> by default it using kubuntu-ninjas/ppa
<yofel> packages are in kubuntu-ppa/ppa too which is public
<Pali> but I do not have probably permisison to see it
<Pali> ok
<Riddell> you'll have permission to see it but not upload
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: metrics gathering::: option a) SRU completely new opt-in tech to gather metrics (or find a way to make them not opt-in but not compromise quality) b) throw opt-in tech at utopic and gather data until a reasonable set size is reached (alas, no clue what reasonable would be... probably want a metric for how many installations have used utopic vs. how many installations use trusty)
<apachelogger> eh, b) would be opt-out to ensure maximum gathering
<apachelogger> also get kernel team to give data on why deadline was chosen initially
<apachelogger> random thing I just thought about  ... wouldn't the deadline locking only affect installations that have huge amounts of data pouring into $home at roughly the same time?
<apachelogger> with incrementally growing homes you'd have no noticable impact as the indexing would run through it quickly
<apachelogger> if so then the scheduling problem would primarily impact people who do a new installation and then copy heaps of old data into the new $home
<apachelogger> gives it a much smaller impact I guess
<Pali> Riddell: where I can find pull-ppa-source program?
<yofel> Pali: lp:kubuntu-dev-tools
<Pali> ok
<dantti> Riddell: for the record I filled a bug https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=751966
<ubottu> Debian bug 751966 in print-manager "print-manager missing recommends" [Normal,Open]
<Riddell> dantti: nice
<Pali> Riddell: should I create new PPA, or where can I tell that script to upload packages?
<Riddell> Pali: I think best if you make your own PPA for it, upload there then when it's all working I can copy them over
<Riddell> which is pretty much what we do normally anyway
<Pali> ok
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I recall sluggishness just after upgrading, but none since.   I think optimizing for the just after upgrade/install case would be a mistake. 
<Pali> Riddell: I do not see 4.13.2 packages yet... should I wait for them or try to backport 4.13.1?
<Riddell> Pali: I don't think you need to wait, at least shadeslayer did 4.13.2 in trusty without waiting
<Riddell> I'm working on utopic now
<Pali> in which PPA/archive is 4.13.2 version?
<Riddell> shadeslayer? ↑
<yofel> kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=trusty
<Pali> ok, thanks
<yofel> Pali: also, please backport from trusty
<yofel> no utopic
<yofel> *not
<Pali> I started "./kubuntu-batch-backport -v 4.13.2 -f trusty -t precise -V 0.1 -s kubuntu-ppa/ppa" and script generating version "4:4.13.2-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu0.1~ppa1"
<yofel> -V 0.1 should be 12.04
<Pali> ok, now version string is "4:4.13.2-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu12.04~ppa1"
<apachelogger> is anyone looking at bugs btw?
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer ^
<yofel> bugs are overrated ^^
<yofel> even more akonadi mysql fun, weee
<yofel> if someone knows a good way to switch to sqlite without screwing up existing setups I'm for it
<apachelogger> UPSTREAM!
<yofel> they don't even know what DB actually exists on the system before they use it -.-
<Riddell> hmm, actually how do I prepare for upload to the archive if it's not in a PPA?
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<yofel> Riddell: hm, the archive upload script does use bzr to upload, so maybe just adding an option to disable the failure prevention checks would work
<yofel> although I doubt things will work fine if you just go and upload now
<yofel> .1 and .2 had some changes in them
<Riddell> but it uses pull-ppa-source to get the tar
<Riddell> I've run kubuntu-initial-upload to check all the patches apply etc
<yofel> right, then it does a diff against bzr to makes sure the PPA and bzr actually match
<yofel> or rather that the ppa isn't ahead of bzr
<Riddell> this code does badly need some comments
<yofel> it's magic ^^
<Pali> yofel: in kubuntu-ppa/ppa still missing some 4.13.2 packages
<yofel> Pali: our scripts check if the package has changed since the last version and skipt it if not. That's why you don't see many .2 packages
<yofel> you should also run the script on 4.13.1 to catch those
<Pali> ok, thanks for info
<sgclark> good morning Riddell: did you have time to review baloo-widgets5?
<Pali> how can I upload packages generated by ./kubuntu-batch-backport to my PPA?
<Pali> dput does not working due to missing gpg signatures
<yofel> run debsign *.changes
<Pali> thanks
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<Pali> now packages are compiling in my ppa: https://launchpad.net/~pali/+archive/kubuntu-backports/+packages
<shadeslayer> out of curiosity, why are you doing this?
<Riddell> sgclark: oh sorry not yet, will do shortly
<sgclark> np
<apachelogger> mhmh
<apachelogger> seriously, who is looking at bugs?
<apachelogger> me bug inbox has many things :'<
<Riddell> sgclark: libbaloowidgets5 says Conflicts: libbaloowidgets
<Riddell> but there's no such package
<Riddell> the kdelibs4 package is libbaloowidgets4 but that shouldn't conflict, different soversion
<sgclark> Riddell; ahh ok
<Riddell> otherwise packaging looks lovely
<sgclark> ok thank you, fixing and uploading
<santa_> good afternoon
<Riddell> jussi: got those polo shirts (for sending to akademy)
<Riddell> s/got/I bought/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "jussi: I bought those polo shirts (for sending to akademy)"
<santa_> I have been digging a bit into "kde 5" runtime problems, I think I will be fixing some in the next days
<Riddell> "plasma 5"!
<santa_> plasma next :P
<Riddell> I don't really like the next term, cos in a year's time it'll mean something else and you'll get confused when looking at old irc logs
<santa_> probably, didn't they decided the name yet?
<Riddell> plasma 5
<Riddell> I decided, and nobody has argued with me so far
<santa_> hahaha
<santa_> plasma 5 then
<santa_> seems like the obvious choice
<Riddell> the question now is how to refer to the old version
<santa_> plasma 4?
<yofel> wasn't that plasma 1? ^^
<Riddell> it was
<Riddell> except it was always released with KDE SC so that term was never used
<Riddell> "plasma from SC"
<yofel> plasma 1 from kde workspaces 4
<yofel> to make PR people happy
<Riddell> PR people dropped use of "workspace" as being not understandable
<yofel> uhuh
<yofel> why am I not surprised that I never heard about that
<apachelogger> Riddell: wire post has a pointless 'a' in the last sentence
<apachelogger> You’d pay as much for a just the Windows licence in most other shops.
<Riddell> thanks, fixed
<santa_> Riddell: wrt the epoch thing in pkg-kde-talk, what about doing foo5 packages now, switch later to epoch if needed?
<Riddell> ug, worst of both worlds
<santa_> why?
<Riddell> renaming packages is very untidy
<santa_> shouldn't be foo5 transitional packages enough or am I missing something?
<Riddell> best avoided if possible
<santa_> ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you spot that on the twitter feed or the facebook feed?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the planetfeed
<Riddell> boring
 * apachelogger isn't very social
<yofel> g+ is where the world is
<Riddell> but it has no api!
 * yofel should read the last 2 weeks of backlog at some point
<Riddell> least social social media platform ever
<apachelogger> there was some api at some point
<apachelogger> I distinctly remember having made a tiny qml app to browse plus
<Riddell> shadeslayer: now I'm getting a million jenkins failures from there 4.13.2 packages, how do you see what's failed?
<shadeslayer> give me a link
<apachelogger> ah, the api is readonly
<apachelogger> why that is weird
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it's a feature
<shadeslayer> prevents you from posting drunk posts
<shadeslayer> or drunk pictures
<shadeslayer> or both
<yofel> right, google needs to api to find those
<yofel> *no
<Riddell> shadeslayer: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-adt-umbrello/2
<Riddell> annoying how jenkins doesn't set the mimetype of log to something sensible, you have to download it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-adt-umbrello/2/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<shadeslayer> I don't have to download anything 
<yofel> that's the console, the log file has no mime type
<yofel> which is annoying
<shadeslayer> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-adt-umbrello/2/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/consoleText
<shadeslayer> seems to work for me? :S
<shadeslayer> wait
<yofel> shadeslayer: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-adt-umbrello/2/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/artifact/results/log
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> who even looks at that :P
<shadeslayer> I just go to the console output
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how do you get to your link?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well, on the link you gave me, there are 2 links at the bottom for each arch
<shadeslayer> I click on the arch , then on console output
<shadeslayer> in your case kde-runtime can't be installed
<Riddell> hmm, should we stop kubuntu-active images from building? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-live/current/
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I don't drink
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and we don't live on planet earth
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: your rudeness is depressing me greatly, now I'll have to start drinking to compensate
<apachelogger> thank you very much
<shadeslayer> ...
<Riddell> טּ_טּ
<apachelogger> http://www.lenzmoser.at/de/sortiment.php?s_cc=1403103217&show=detail&id_product=268
<apachelogger> and some apple strudel with that
<apachelogger> omnom
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> baloo-widgets_4.13.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes rejected
<apachelogger> Riddell: you are rtl for some reason btw
<shadeslayer> I don't even
<SonikkuAmerica> Ooh! Apple strudel!
<Riddell> baloo-widgets 4:4.13.2-0ubuntu1 (Accepted)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I beat you to it
<shadeslayer> awesome :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: this server is so old it doesn't get ssl vulnerabilities and it doesn't know unicode
 * shadeslayer is trying to avoid touching packages this week
<apachelogger> Riddell: exciting
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that statement could be spun in all sorts of ways
<shadeslayer> heh
<SonikkuAmerica> shadeslayer: Don't wanna work on packages? I've got a job for ya
<shadeslayer> ??
<SonikkuAmerica> It's the only reason I'm in this channel
<SonikkuAmerica> valorie commissioned me to work on a one-stop landing on the wiki for all things Kubuntu...
<SonikkuAmerica> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLinks
<SonikkuAmerica> err wrong link
<Riddell> SonikkuAmerica: we moved wiki :)
<Riddell> now at http://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Links
<SonikkuAmerica> So it got moved twice and got lost in the confusion.
<shadeslayer> that page is mucho old
 * apachelogger wonders why former doesn't redirect to latter
<SonikkuAmerica> Actually, that's a good consolidation for that page in the KDE reference. You're a subset of KDE in this case, and you have very many pertinent links. Good job
<Riddell> "New:1"  my e-mail has reached unprecedented levels of organisation!
<shadeslayer> pft
<shadeslayer> new : 8,846
<shadeslayer> beat that
<SonikkuAmerica> slacker
<shadeslayer> unslacker
<shadeslayer> I bet half of them are review requests and jenkins build failiures
<shadeslayer> the other half are upload emails from Launchpad
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 10 updates, showing the latest 6
<santa_> just in case nobody saw it, this merge request from alex seems interesting https://code.launchpad.net/~n-alex-2/kubuntu-packaging-next/kwin/+merge/223167
<Quintasan> grrrrrr
<Quintasan> booting slowed down to a crawl after update
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: maybe we should write something that associates errors.ubuntu.com bugs with the one from bugs.kde.org
<shadeslayer> there's already a e.u.c bridge to launchpad
<sgclark> santa_: merged knotifications and sonnet, Riddell will need to look at plasma-workspace
<santa_> sgclark: thank you
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: mhh, maybe
<apachelogger> depends on the effort needed I guess
<apachelogger> bugzilla is not the sweetest thing to talk to from what I know
<shadeslayer> we don't know if euc has a API
<shadeslayer> so, lets check that first :P
<apachelogger> I have a better idea, let's have some more wine
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, tomorrow I'll not be around much, another drinking holiday ...
<shadeslayer> oh my :3
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-19
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7667695/
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: ↑
<Riddell> tsdgeos: just looking at that
<Riddell> fault in the merge I guess
<yofel> Riddell: there are again missing bzr tags for your uploads, please remember to tag the commit when you upload
<Riddell> hmm, yes
<Riddell> pushing tags
<santa_> hmm I have a doubt
<santa_> is the kconf_update executable actually needed to build something? or is it just something needed at runtime?
<santa_> I tend to think the latter is the correct one
<Riddell> santa_: yes the latter
<santa_> Riddell: we got a bug in the cmake stuff then
<Riddell> mm?
<santa_> Riddell: in one of my merge requests I changed kconfig to not ship kconf_update in the lib* package but in the -bin one, so -dev doesn't depend on -bin at the moment meaning something build depending on kconfig won't have kconf_update available when it's built in a clean chroot. so we have this problem http://paste.kde.org/ppieepsob
<santa_> therefore I think the cmake stuff shoulnd't be asking for the kconf_update package and upstream's cmake stuff should be fixed
<santa_> as a temporary workaround I could make -dev depend on -bin so the changes in my kconfig merge request won't make ftbfs something else
<santa_> the merge request I'm talking about is this one https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging-next/kconfig-work/+merge/223658
<santa_> and that's it
<Riddell> santa_: making -dev depend on -bin seems the best way for now
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> ok gents, here's an upgrade problem, http://privatepaste.com/fc2304fa35
<BluesKaj> on 14.10
<Riddell> um, that should be fixed
<Riddell> why is that not fixed?
<BluesKaj> -f install just ignores it or sets it aside and continues with the other upgrades
<Riddell> well I'm confused, it's in yofel's upload 4:4.13.2-0ubuntu4 but launchpad doesn't show that as being in -proposed or -release
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> [ubuntu/utopic-proposed] kde-runtime 4:4.13.2-0ubuntu4 (Accepted)
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see the KDE security advisory?
<ScottK> http://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20140618-1.txt
<BluesKaj> not using proposed here, and my installed version is 4:4.13.0 , yofel , is there one missing, namely 4:4.13.1 ?
<yofel> no
<Riddell> no ubuntu4 version under utopic at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/
<Riddell> probably launchpad being slow
<Riddell> ScottK: nope, where did you get notifications of that?
<yofel> huh
<yofel> Latest upload:
<yofel>     4:4.13.2-0ubuntu4 
<ScottK> Riddell: Debian Bug#752052
<yofel> but in no series o.O
 * ScottK looks around for the bot .....
<yofel> maybe in the series transition
<yofel> debian #752052
<ubottu> Debian bug 752052 in src:kde4libs "kde4libs: CVE-2014-3494: POP3 kioslave silently accepted invalid SSL certificates" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/752052
<yofel> the bot loves spaces ^^
<ScottK> Right.  Thanks.
<Riddell> "Scott Kitterman (kitterman) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members" yay, ScottK still loves us!
<jussi> Riddell: you would hope he would do that, given he is on th KC :D
<sgclark> hehe
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did anyone take care of the security thingy
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not yet
<shadeslayer> or should I grab that
<shadeslayer> ok, I shall do the stuff
<Riddell> you are now on GCHQ's watchlist :)
<BluesKaj> yofel, ok the khelpcenter4 error is fixed, installed along with runtime etc without a hitch :)
<shadeslayer> pft, pretty sure I was on it when I first entered the UK
<mcstr_> hi i have to report a bug of kde plasma next / project neon... is this the right channel?
<mparillo> mcstr_: There is a #project-neon channel.
<mcstr_> where?
<mparillo> mcstr_: I get there from http://webchat.freenode.net/ (quassel does not work from work. Maybe IRC is blocked?)
<mcstr_> yep i have to go over the webchat adress... cant even use it in quassel... pretty weak :(
<BluesKaj> works in konversation
<Riddell> mcstr_: if it's a bug in the code then report to KDE, if's a bug in the packaging then report to the relevant packaging team
<mcstr_> i dont wanna use konversation... :P
<mcstr_> i have reported it to kde... they sent me a mail its in the packages and they cant fix it so i should report it to the kubuntu team
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<mcstr_> this is annoying
<Riddell> mcstr_: what's the issue then?
<mcstr_> i posted the logs on the project-neon channel and asked if thats sufficient...  but they dont seem to talk at alll over there... a quick ok would be nice
<Riddell> mcstr_: post here, everyone who does neon is also into kubuntu
<mcstr_> http://paste.kde.org/pa5blesmz/qinyss  and  http://paste.kde.org/ptxobvp88/8as1lm  and  http://paste.kde.org/pl5aor1fe/98sqyn
<Riddell> hmm, crashy
<mcstr_> haha yeh
<Riddell> do you get all three at once?
<mcstr_> yep
<mcstr_> thats what the kde guy said
<mcstr_> The first VLC crash is about invalid VLC cache, reported upstream at
<mcstr_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1328466 (feel free to poke it)
<mcstr_> The other crashes are because it cannot load the default theme, which is a
<mcstr_> configuration issue afaics.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1328466 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc package should refresh plugins cache after installing" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> the vlc crash looks like it's using qt4 and qt5 together, which isn't going to work
<mcstr_> but i wonder why the vlc crash when i just try to login my system?
<mcstr_> i dont even run vlc
<Riddell> and missing the plasma theme is curious
<Riddell> mcstr_: one thing you could try is removing the current settings log out and rm -r ~/.project-neon5-kde/
<sgclark> Riddell: kde-baseapps is ready for review, also please review https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/118840/ my first upstream patch!
<mcstr_> thx  i will try this now
<Riddell> sgclark: exciting!
<Riddell> sgclark: upstream patch looks good, ppenz has stepped down as dolphin maintainer and I think Frank Reininghaus is the new person doing that, you should add him to reviewboard
<Riddell> sgclark: and if it doesn't get accepted in a week or so remind me and I'll just commit it myself
<sgclark> Riddell: will do, thanks
<sgclark> Riddell: I have commit rights, just need a shipt it :)
<Riddell> sgclark: even so it's probably best if a dolphin person gives that, or you could ask vhanda to review as the baloo person
<sgclark> Riddell: yep I agree
<sgclark> Surprised no one else came across this, unless we are the first trying to package it
<mcstr_> back
<mcstr_> this is not working much better... i can login again but kwin immediately crashes and leaves me without any window decoration... i manage to get into a terminal i enter kwin --replace i get another crash and it logs me out :(
<lordievader> Good evening.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/1332064
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1332064 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Utopic) "[CVE-2014-3494] KMail/KIO POP3 SSL MITM Flaw" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you review kde-runtime before uploading :S
<Mirv> Qt 5.3 is now being pushed to the archives. it will take some time for eg. the 8 packages already in -proposed to build (syncs from Debian that have been waiting), and 3 more are made syncable by the upload too
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you reckon we can release kde-workspace 4.11.10?
<shadeslayer> for utopic
<yofel> do maybe do another testbuild
<yofel> but I think it's fine
<shadeslayer> will do
<shadeslayer> kubotu: new version kde-workspace 4.11.10
<yofel> already has a bug
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> sorry
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> the bot even influenced you by making you mistype the command :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<ScottK> Mirv: Thanks.
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> does akonadi require network-manager to work?
<yofel> I had to kill network-manager because it somehow caused wifi issues and connected by hand. now kmail is tells me my mail resource is always offline
<shadeslayer> yofel: W: libkwineffects1abi5: symbols-file-contains-debian-revision on symbol _ZNK4KWin12EffectWindow1xEv@ABI_1_5 and 29 others
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you have a look at 4.13.2 in proposed
<shadeslayer> would be nice to have it out before 4.13.3 is out
<ScottK> How long has it been in the PPA for testing?
<ScottK> I can probably look at it tomorrow.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: 2 weeks
<shadeslayer> "Ark Published on 2014-06-12"
<yofel> shadeslayer: did you ever get any upstream response about upower?
<genii> ScottK: Just wanted to say kudos for speaking your mind in -meeting earlier, while it's somewhat quiet in here.
<shadeslayer> yofel: hm?
<shadeslayer> what about it
<yofel> IIRC someone wanted to ask upstream folks about upower 0.99
<shadeslayer> I'm not really aware of such a discussion, so can't really comment
<shadeslayer> maybe apachelogger or Riddell ^^
<yofel> wasn't you then maybe
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kde-workspace 4.11.10 in archive as well btw
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> in trusty-proposed
<shadeslayer> utopic going up in a bit
<shadeslayer> ok so workspace all done
<shadeslayer> oh hm
<shadeslayer> my changelog for kde-workspace is a bit incomplete
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^^ re uploaded kde-workspace with a more complete changelog
<shadeslayer> uf
<santa_> Riddell: ack about kconfig. merge request resubmitted
<santa_> sgclark: is the kde-baseapps5 tarball available somewhere?
<yofel> you know that you have too much crap installed when you have to download 6GiB of archives to upgrade to utopic ^^
<sgclark> santa_ still only local, was awaiting Riddell review
<santa_> sgclark: ok thanks, let me know when is out, even if it's in a private place
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 8 updates, showing the latest 6
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-20
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You've got kde-workspace FTBFS to look at.
<Peace-> #bash
<apachelogger> #zsh
<debfx> #nologin
<shadeslayer> ScottK: *grumble* arm *grumble*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell I talked with cj last night a bit, he asked me to email ubuntu-devel/release requirements for Kubuntu next
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm wondering if we really want to use the PPA, there doesn't seem to be much advantage over the archive
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sure there is
<Riddell> what's that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: by having the PPA enabled OOTB we can keep up with plasma 5 releases
<shadeslayer> and KF5 releases
<shadeslayer> since we cannot land those in the archive
<shadeslayer> which is helpful for upstream
<shadeslayer> I think that's the big point of having the PPA enabled OOTB
<shadeslayer> quick feedback for upstream to iterate and improve plasma 5 quickly
<Riddell> that's assuming we stay on utopic indefinately
<shadeslayer> you don't plan to abandon utopic as soon as it's released right? :P
<Riddell> dunno, we stopped updating trusty soon with kf5 stuff, if you want crack of the day you have to live with updates
<Riddell> otherwise we'll be packaging beta stuff for multiple releases which I'm not sure we have the peoplepower for
<apachelogger> ^ packaging for multiple releases should be equal to packaging for one release and then running a script, if it is not then the process is flawed
<Riddell> apachelogger: then why are you against packaging for 12.04LTS?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: right, why did we stop packaging KF5 for trusty?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: qt
<apachelogger> Riddell: because policy
<apachelogger> I wasn't against packaging 4.13 for precise, I was against packaging .0 knowing that the policy would then tell us not to package .1 and .2 and .3
<Riddell> apachelogger: then why have that policy?  the reason is it takes time and effort to make backports
<apachelogger> no, the reason is that a) you don't want to do backports for 5 years beacuse at some point the foundation requirements will change and a backport becomes either hard or impossibru and half an hour per backport per release also becomes a time consuming effort if releases>=4, so you need to draw a line somewhere which is where this comes in: b) we want to encourage LTS users to stay on the LTS edge if they want to stay on the KDE edge by 
<apachelogger> facilitating early LTS->LTS upgrades to get testing such that once the LTS->LTS upgrade path goes life everything works flawelessly and the LTS release has all major issues ironed out
<apachelogger> all that being said, I fail to see what LTS backport support has to do with utopic backport support (which would be 9 months vs. 24months for LTS)
<shadeslayer> not to mention that just because the build depends are sorted out, doesn't mean things will work at runtime, so then one has to invest time in sorting out bug reports that people report when running applications
<shadeslayer> wat https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1324805
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1324805 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Unable to launch Gnome from KDM in 14.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: flawed process
<apachelogger> been saying that for years
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: as in, KDM is broken ? :P
<apachelogger> by the time an update lands in a PPA one needs to know that it works
<apachelogger> currently we do not which is already a problem right there
<shadeslayer> ah, PPA thingums
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, that I've been saying for a couple of weeks
<apachelogger> kdm broken
<apachelogger> everyone keeps ignoring me asking who is looking at bugs
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Isjgc0oX0s
<Riddell> apachelogger: possibly this means nobody is
<apachelogger> yup
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so will you send an e-mail to the release list?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: or do you want me to?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'll draft up something
<Riddell> hmm, I can't find where sgclark put kde-baseapps for review
<apachelogger> qtcreator with recommends pulls in mir stuff btw
<Riddell> sigh
<mcstr_> hey guys... im so happy my bug i reported yesterday got fixed the same day :)
<mcstr_> impressive
<Riddell> awooga!
<Riddell> go us!
<thelionroars_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXrOoODYPNE
<mcstr_> yep thx riddell for ya help yesterday
<Pali> Riddell: packages should be ready, I included also alsa/pa fix for phonon-backend-gstreamer
<Pali> https://launchpad.net/~pali/+archive/kubuntu-backports/+packages
<Riddell> Pali: awesome!
<Riddell> Pali: you tested them?
<Pali> yes, now I'm using it
<Riddell> Pali: ok, I'll give it a test too and copy it over to the PPA
<sgclark> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/kde-baseapps5
<Riddell> ah hah :)
<yofel> that should be named kde-baseapps really
<Riddell> yes I think that should be just kde-baseapps
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> it's a new version of kde-baseapps bits, not co-installable
<Riddell> same for the binaries, dolphin5 should be just dolphin
<Riddell> (libkonq5 keeps its number at the end as a library soversion)
<sgclark> ok fixing
<Riddell> although libkonq5 is from kdelibs4 land, it should be bumped for the kf5 version
<Riddell> which could be your second upstream patch :)
<yofel> *does* it have a different ABI? (I would assume it does, should still be checked)
<sgclark> Riddell: also maintainer gave a ship it for my review request, should I push it? Or wait for a KF5 person to also ok it?
<Riddell> it must do, linking to qt5/kf5 will mess with the abi somehow I'm sure
<yofel> most likely, right
<Riddell> sgclark: oh excellent, push away
<sgclark> What is an ABI and how do I check it?
<Riddell> sgclark: it's all the symbols that a library exports, we list them in .symbols files
<Riddell> API is the source code interface like setFont() method and QPushButton class
<Riddell> which is used by human programmers
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> makes sense
<Riddell> and ABI is when it gets compiled into a shared library and end up with what you see in .symbols files and is used by compiled programs using that library
<Riddell> the rules of what makes changes in the ABI are very obscure, especially in c++, one reason why programming a library is so difficult
<Riddell> this is fun to read if you're a massochist http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Binary_Compatibility_Issues_With_C++
<sgclark> I am trying to learn everything I can, so thank you, on my reading list
<Riddell> just use python, then you don't have to worry about that :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> sgclark: before you git push your change to kde-baseapps  remember to git pull --rebase  to bring in any changes already in the archive
<Riddell> the --rebase bit confused me for a while
<sgclark> Riddell: they gave me a gitup script to do that
<Peace-> Riddell:  i can't undestand something here does it work or not ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/1310773
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1310773 in dolphin (Ubuntu) "Dolphin not play media in information panel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Riddell> sgclark: who's they?
<Peace-> Riddell: here it doesn't work but i have asked to some guys and they said me that is working properly
<Riddell> Peace-: I guess it doesn't work for the bug reporter
<Peace-> tried with phonon vlc and phonon gstreamer
<sgclark> Riddell: KDE folks I working with when I was contributing to their docs
<shadeslayer> can anyone c++filt this symbol _ZN9KSysGuard7ProcessD1Ev@ABI_4_1
<sgclark> Riddell: here http://www.davidfaure.fr/scripts/gitup
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> nvm
<sgclark> Riddell: and here is the blog on gitup http://blogs.kde.org/2012/10/19/updating-git-checkout-finally-easy-svn
<Riddell> sgclark: nifty
<sgclark> Riddell: so I forgot to ut the review request number in the commit message, anyway I can fix this? :(
<Riddell> sgclark: no just close the review request manually on reviewboard
<Riddell> and congratulations on being an elite KDE coder :)
<sgclark> Riddell: yay:)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'm very much against any regular use of PPAs as part of what we define as a Kubuntu release.
<ScottK> If upstream wants updates to end users, they can produce releases that are suitable for that purpose.
<Riddell> yofel: hmm, we should sort out this server toot sweet, did you get anywhere?
<shadeslayer> Karma: 66641 < only 25 more to go
<shadeslayer> ScottK: rather than opposing upstream, why can't we adjust our workflows a bit to accomodate faster cadence cycles
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Shipping things from outside the Ubuntu archive is a fundamental change to what Kubuntu is.
<shadeslayer> because a faster cadence cycle in the beginning is good overall, since upstream will get better feedback
<ScottK> If people want to do stuff on top of Kubuntu in a PPA, that's fine.
<ScottK> We do that all the time now.
<ScottK> It's not a question of workflow, but how you define what the project is.
<shadeslayer> btw didn't we decide all of this at the meeting? to deliver things via the PPA
<Riddell> we did, but now I'm wondering why
<ScottK> shadeslayer: We did not for kf5.
<ScottK> I think we need to rediscuss it for plasma next.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: BTW, I'm not accepting the 4.13.2 SRU until 4.13.2 is built on utopic.  i.e. you're blocking it by not fixing your workspace upload.
<yofel> we did say we would have a seperate image that allows the PPA for kf5 and plasma. We did not talk about adding a PPA in the default setup
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I fixed it, but it's still FTBFS
<shadeslayer> so not really
<shadeslayer> fixing it again
<apachelogger> ppa in default setup? 
<apachelogger> wut?
<shadeslayer> ^^
<ScottK> I was going to say, that's an odd definition of fixed.
<yofel> Riddell: dang no, life got in the way of memory, sorry. There was some paperwork that would allow server account transfer, but maybe best ask the current owner as he'll have to fill out half of that
<shadeslayer> FWIW I'm not proposing the regular ISO + PPA, I'm talking about a separate ISO than the regular one which has the PPA enabled
<yofel> didn't we already decide to do that for utopic?
<shadeslayer> I thought we did
<apachelogger> yes we did
<yofel> we did, but we did also note that it's temporary
<shadeslayer> yep
 * apachelogger doesn't understand what all the fuzz is about again
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Not for kf5 though, that's supposed to go in the archive.
<Riddell> yofel: do you have any pointers to it?
<yofel> ScottK: IIRC the whole point of the discussion was kf5
<yofel> Riddell: sec
<ScottK> No, the PPA image thing was for plasma next.
<ScottK> At least IIRC.
<apachelogger> which will require or at least want a newer frameworks
<yofel> Riddell: should be http://faq.hosteurope.de/view.php?mode=open_object&content_id=7446 - but it's all german
<apachelogger> so the proposed action plan was land frameworks in the archive so people can easily get access for porting
<Riddell> yofel: and paper, what millenium is this again? :)
<shadeslayer> what apachelogger said
<yofel> Riddell: please note the "german" :P
<yofel> we love paperwork
<yofel> it does allow fax at least
<apachelogger> that being said, I am also not opposed to the idea of not landing frameworks either and instead add a button in discover that allows people easier access
<apachelogger> as not having things in the PPA potentially keeps us more flexiable with packaging changes, but I guess we'd be fine either way, so eventually someone will have to land frameworks in utopic archive :P
<yofel> well, I would not land frameworks in utopic at all unless we have a user of it in the archive
<yofel> if it's in the archive we have to provide some level of support for it
<Riddell> this is why I'm currently preferring just putting plasma 5 in the archive
<Riddell> although it does mean renaming a bunch of source and binary packages
<yofel> plasma5 needs framworks...
<apachelogger> yofel: the support is that it doesn't break
<yofel> apachelogger: + security support
<yofel> so if we don't really intend to maintain it, I would rather it's not there at all
<yofel> *not have it there
<apachelogger> yofel: security support?
<yofel> the rare CVE?
<apachelogger> yofel: security support?
<yofel> upstream security advisory?
<apachelogger> why would we offer security support?
<apachelogger> we are not even using it
<yofel> because it's our responsibility as maintainer o.O?
<apachelogger> and upstream's POV is use latest
<apachelogger> yofel: no it is not?
<yofel> it very much is
<apachelogger> universe may get security updates
<apachelogger> or it may not
<apachelogger> there is no rule that says whoever puts something in universe must provide security support
<yofel> I think our opinions of support differ here
<apachelogger> we do not offer support, it's there, if you want to port your software to frameworks you can use it, we do not provide support
<yofel> well duh, lets just call the whole release we provide unsecure then
<apachelogger> FRAMEWORKS IS NOT PART OF ANY RELEASE
<apachelogger> it is in universe
<apachelogger> that's all
<ScottK> apachelogger: Most of KDE is in Universe.
<yofel> and who but us cares about that?
<yofel> if we put something in the archive, someone will use it and complain
<apachelogger> Universe
<apachelogger> The universe component is a snapshot of the free, open-source, and Linux world. It houses almost every piece of open-source software, all built from a range of public sources. Canonical does not provide a guarantee of regular security updates for software in the universe component, but will provide these where they are made available by the community. Users should understand the risk inherent in using these packages. Popular or well 
<apachelogger> supported pieces of software will move from universe into main if they are backed by maintainers willing to meet the standards set by the Ubuntu team. 
<yofel> so if we're not using it, don't put it there
<apachelogger> upstream wants it easily available
<yofel> upstream also wants it up to date
<apachelogger> [14:56] <apachelogger> that being said, I am also not opposed to the idea of not landing frameworks either and instead add a button in discover that allows people easier access
<apachelogger> and Scott doesn't want it in the PPA
<yofel> a button in an archive package that adds a PPA isn't allowed AFAIR
<apachelogger> so what we discussed at the meeting is: put it in the archive so it is available, develop plasma in PPA for possible adoption in 15.04
<yofel> that was about the rejection reason for ubuntu tweak
<yofel> I don't quite remember the discussion ending like that, but maybe my memory is buggy
<yofel> and I don't see how a PPA is not "easily available"
<yofel> it's not like we're requiring a dozen of them
<Riddell> Pali: 4.13.2 working well from your archive, but you've missed out a few packages, maybe you're using an old package list, the games and utils and oxygen are missing
<Riddell> or maybe there's no upstream changes and so the scripts didn't backport it
<yofel> that
<Riddell> the plasma 5 image should be called a remix anyway, we want to make it clear it's not fully stable
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> options 
<Riddell> options are 1) use neon 5 scripts to make an image using the PPA and call it kubuntu-not plasma 5 remix
<Riddell> use the ubuntu-cdimage scripts with ppa and call it kubuntu-not plasma 5 remix, but the ubuntu-cdimage scripts with ppa code is not yet merged and untested
<Riddell> 3) whatever the heck unity 8 are doing, something with derived distributions is it?
<Riddell> 4) put it in the archive, involves renaming packages and marking that it won't get updates
<Riddell> and call it kubuntu plasma 5 remix
<Riddell> I like 1) and 4)
<ScottK> 4 is close to what we did with KDE4 4.0, right?
<Riddell> yep
<ScottK> That seemed to go OK (from our PoV of the packages).
<ScottK> 4.0 itself was horrible, but that wasn't our fault.
<Riddell> :)
<ScottK> The more I think about it, the more I think both KF5 and plasma 5 should just go in the archive and be done with it.
<ScottK> Now that Qt5 5.3 is in, we actually have that option.
<shadeslayer> note that if we go with our own scripts, we probably won't get UEFI support
<shadeslayer> needs some magic that I don't fully understand
<ScottK> So I vote #4.
 * shadeslayer proposes 2
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but that can't happen unless colin or someone wants to merge those patches in and test them, seems like making life harder on us
<shadeslayer> Riddell: actually, I talked to Colin last night and he asked me to send him details on requirements
<shadeslayer> so he can write code on the cdimage size
<shadeslayer> *cdimage side
<Riddell> yep, might be do-able, but I'd still be nervous since unity8 people have considered it and decided not to
<shadeslayer> I think that's because they have different requirement than ours ...
<shadeslayer> Colin said that as long as we don't mess with packages that are required in the debootstrap stage, it should be fine
<Riddell> so advantage is we could update after release, we wouldn't have to rename source or binary packages.  disadvantage is it goes against lots of policies so we'd need to mark is as not really kosher
<shadeslayer> I don't think it's a matter of policies since it will be a remix, just that it'll be built by the official CD image infra ... we still call it a remix in release
<yofel> well, there should be a big red UNSUPPORTED banner
<shadeslayer> why?
<shadeslayer> we won't provide security updates, sure, but support is limited to fixing bugs in our packaging and updating it whatever upstream releases
<yofel> hm, I might've misunderstood how the renaming was intended
<yofel> might be fine
<apachelogger> we don't provide support for anything because no one ever reads bug reports, so I guess it's fair if we stick the banner everywhere really
 * sgclark giggles
<sgclark> I actually want to learn that, where is a good place to start?
<apachelogger> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-bugs
<apachelogger> this list gets aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallll the launchpad bugs we care about
<sgclark> ok ty
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I fixed all the bugs there
<shadeslayer> so lies
<shadeslayer> we don't have any bugs
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think for now e-mail colin to see if he's happy to implement images with PPAs and if it'll be available before too long (a month or less I'd think)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'll draw up requirements, post them here, we can discuss on Monday and I can send them off on Monday
<Riddell> okay dokay
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Can we use the same derived distro thing phone is using?
<ScottK> If it's going to be !in the archive, we might as well be as consistent with other stuff as possible.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: we could, but CD image is going to take quite a bit of time
<shadeslayer> ( for the derived thing )
<ScottK> Does that have to be done for phone anyway, or would it be just for us?
<shadeslayer> I thought phone images go through jenkins
<shadeslayer> don't know enough about those though
<ScottK> They still have to create the images some way.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/19/%23ubuntu-release.html#t22:13
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks.
<ScottK> Send your mail and let's discuss.
<shadeslayer> I hate ARM
<shadeslayer> hate it hate it hate it
<shadeslayer> stupid missing symbols again
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are you looking at 4.13.2 in utopic?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not really, workspace has managed to give me a headache
 * shadeslayer sighs
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/plp2mx8zi
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/p6p9vwcke
<shadeslayer> yofel: any clue what's going wrong there
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> nvm
<yofel> ^^
<shadeslayer> hm nop
<shadeslayer> yofel: ok so, what's wrong? :P
<yofel> hm, good question
<shadeslayer> yofel: found it
<shadeslayer> dest=series
<shadeslayer> should be dest='series'
<shadeslayer> I hate optparse/argparse in python
<shadeslayer> makes so little sense when you read the docs
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, wordpress appears to be able to post to g+ somehow
<apachelogger> so there must be some sort of write input for it
<Riddell> it may be these sodash people are just lying and they haven't implemented it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: remember I have an arm machine if you need one
<shadeslayer> "You have exceeded the login limit. Please wait a few minutes and try again."
<shadeslayer> I have possibly forgotten my blog password
<apachelogger> Riddell: dunno, sodash does more than just post stuff somewhere from what I understand, so it may entirely be that it doesn't provide else they need, I am just saying xD
<shadeslayer> scru u too armhf
<Riddell> analitza not happy, 3d symbols disappeared
<Riddell> on arm
<Riddell> although you wonder why they were ever there since arm doesn't do gl
<apachelogger> someone should make the ubuntu planet not list old posts because the <updated /> date has changed 
<apachelogger> #braindead
<genii-borkbork> Hi, is ksplash currently broken on Utopic? It doesn't even come up right now after latest dist-upgrade
<genii-borkbork> ( sits forever on lightdm background picture after login)
 * genii-borkbork makes a fresh pot of coffee
<shadeslayer> yofel: hurray : http://paste.kde.org/psjkrex5u
<shadeslayer> not sure why it's happening
<yofel> you're the error master today
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> I know
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> no I don't
<shadeslayer> yofel: it's weird, error indicates that the file is not fully written to the disk
<shadeslayer> can't imagine how that happens
<yofel> is your code any different from the old buildlog fetching script?
<yofel> or well old code, there was no seperate script IIRC
<genii-borkbork> Going to tinker and return.
<shadeslayer> not really
 * Riddell publishes http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.13.2
<Riddell> Pali: ↑
<Riddell> Pali: thanks much for the packaging, do stick around if you want to continue to be an elite kubuntu ninja
<BluesKaj> hmm, splash screen doesn't load and the process stops completely, unless I use the virtual konsole/tty,  login and startx ... any other similar reports?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: genii reported it just now.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, ok good
<BluesKaj> genii logged off tho
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> we tried to boot the 8.04 64 bit ISO
<shadeslayer> it doesn't boot
<shadeslayer> at all
<shadeslayer> grub fails
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, maybe the HW is too new and not recognized
<sgclark> santa_ kde-baseapps is still a major work in process and not ready for human consumption
<Riddell> shadeslayer: feeling retro?
<santa_> sgclark: I guess, but I think my merge request is right anyway
<sgclark> santa_ aka that branch is being removed altogether
<santa_> why?
<sgclark> dropping the 5 as suggested to me by the authority. Also several other changes in the works.
<sgclark> I can apply your change or you  can wait for merge requests when I complete the new one
<santa_> whatever works better for you
<shadeslayer> Riddell: heh yeah
<Riddell> debian change to k3b to compile "Disable the FFmpeg plugin" I guess we need to follow
<Riddell> it doesn't compile currently
<santa_> Riddell: hey, if debian's people doesn't reply to your epoch vs renaming question ... which way would you take? epoch?
<Riddell> santa_: I don't know, no epoch would be the safe one I guess as it's harder (impossible?) to remove an epoch
<santa_> yeah, because, well, when I'm done with the mass merge proposal I was planning to release this in an experimental repo of siduction and see if I get useful feeback from users
<santa_> so I would need to to figure it out, tbh I think I will go with a renaming (which could be reverted later)
<santa_> for the reason you mentioned: it can be reverted
<BluesKaj> Power Management settings are totally disregarded after the last update/upgrade ...shuts everything down when the laptop lid is closed no matter what the settings are.
<BluesKaj> dicsconnects the wifi, blacks the scrn etc
<BluesKaj> there's no delay , it's instant
<BluesKaj> it's seriously broken
<yofel> do you have a running kded4 process?
<BluesKaj> yofel, none that i can see in sys mon
<yofel> then that must've crashed at some point
<yofel> does anything happen if you start it now?
<BluesKaj> start ?
<yofel> just open konsole and run kded4
<BluesKaj> already running
<yofel> uhm, just now you said it's not running, or did you start that yourself?
<Riddell> what's the script to retry all the kde sc packages in the main archive?
<yofel> kubuntu-retry-builds from kubuntu-automation
<Riddell> hmm, doesn't want to work
<Riddell> just says Can't retry for every package
<Riddell> and if I add --force I get a backtrace about an AssertionError
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I think kde-workspace should be fine in utopic
<shadeslayer> can you please approve 4.13.2 ?
 * Riddell discovers --forcedepwait
<BluesKaj> kded4 QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<BluesKaj> KDE Daemon (kded) already running.
<BluesKaj> Application may misbehave.... heh it seems that it is 
<sgclark> Riddell: can you  take a look at https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/118851/
<sgclark> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/kde-baseapps ready for review
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-21
<lordievader> Good morning.
<santa_> morning. I'm about to be done with my latest mass merge proposal \o/
<yofel> ok, with upower 0.99 we're losing suspend
<yofel> Noskcaj: ^
<yofel> I'll take another look if we can somehow use ubuntu's logind
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^
<yofel> as you looked at that last
<yofel> TBH, I'm wondering why it's broken though, as with your upstart changes this should work..
<sgclark> santa_: ping
<santa_> sgclark: pong
<sgclark> what is the purpose of the bin packages?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<sgclark> morning
<santa_> sgclark: not shipping stuff in the library package which is not the library, this is a good practice in general because if the soname changes you won't have conflicting packages
<santa_> supose you have libfoo5
<santa_> this package ships /usr/bin/whatever
<santa_> then if you have a soname bump you will have libfoo6
<santa_> if libfoo6 ships again /usr/bin/whatever, you will have to declare a breaks/replaces against the old package
<santa_> and that's undesirable
<santa_> in fact debian's abi manager was created to avoid that kind of situations
<sgclark> santa_: thanks for the explanation :) merging these now
<sgclark> makes sense
<santa_> sgclark: regarding binary compatibility soname bumps and everything let me find some links
<santa_> sgclark: ok, found the stuff, here we go:
<santa_> http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Binary_Compatibility_Issues_With_C++
<santa_> ↑ this one is about binary compatibility in general
<santa_> http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html
<santa_> http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<santa_> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-kde-talk/2011-March/001574.html
<santa_> ↑ these 3 are about packaging
<sgclark> santa_: thanks!
<santa_> when the kde frameworks abi becomes stable, ideally we should inspect the missing symbols from *.symbols files
<santa_> most of them won't produce an abi break and would be fine
<santa_> but when they do, they are various possible cases and strategies to follow
<sgclark> ok
<santa_> sgclark: so when you are done reading that, feel free to give me a ping and I will explain you how abi breaks are handled in debian's kde packaging
<sgclark> santa_: ok great, thank you so much
<santa_> I worked for debian for a few ¿years? until I got expelled for bad behaviour, so I have some practice dealing with abi breaks and other stuff
<santa_> OT: " until I got expelled for bad behaviour" ->  even acdc made a song about the topic https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fhgt6g78GTw
<santa_> they forgot to mention I signed the ubuntu code of conduct though
<mparillo> Following the instructions here: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE#Installing_Project_Neon_5 and logging into my Neon5 session, under System Settings, I see duplicate Oxygen cursor themes. I assume that only occurs for people with both Plasma 4 and Neon5 installed together? Not a bug?
<santa_> mparillo: not sure, if I remember I will check in a "kde 5" only installation
<mparillo> TY santa_
<sgclark> santa_: you only have +Multi-Arch: foreign on some of these -data packages, is this on purpose?
<santa_> sgclark: nope, I must have missed some, which ones?
<santa_> ah, ok, fixing kparts...
<sgclark> yeah that one sorry, also santa_: it need Architecture: all
<santa_> sgclark: resubmitted, let me know if you find more issues
<mparillo> Just in case it is a bug, I created https://bugs.launchpad.net/project-neon/+bug/1332825  P.S. Launchpad no longer routinely crashes Rekonq.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1332825 in Project Neon "Duplicate Oxygen Cursor Themes" [Undecided,New]
<santa_> https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/118865/
<sgclark> santa_: sorry I am not clear, you do want depends -bin on the debug packages as well?
<sgclark> err recommends
<santa_> yes, that was the idea
<santa_> but probably I forgot some
<sgclark> ok ty
<sgclark> I will look out for others now
<santa_> ok
<sgclark> santa_ now I see one with -data package also recommend -bin which I have not seen before, we need all to recommend  -bin?
<santa_> sgclark: nope, -data shouldn't recommend -bin, which one has that?
<sgclark> kconfig
<santa_> sgclark: ah no, -data doesn't recommend it, but the other library
<sgclark> santa_: plasma-workspace and kauth will need to be reviewed by Riddell or someone else with more experience. They have items I am not well versed in yet and can't review properly. 
<santa_> I think each library should recommend -bin
<santa_> but not -data
<santa_> sgclark: ok, thank you for all you merged so far :)
<sgclark> santa_ oh my eyes playing tricks o me, my apologies.. merging
<sgclark> santa_: kmediaplayer needs information if you could
<santa_> done
<sgclark> gosh it doesn't remove you merge request when merged? this is hard to keep track of what is done :(
<santa_> nope. but should mark it as merged
<santa_> in any case this link https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/+activereviews shows only the active ones
<sgclark> santa_: I have to step out for a bit, I think I got most of them though. I will check back later this afternoon (I am in the US)
<santa_> i.e. not merged or superseedeed
<santa_> sgclark: ok thank you. have a nice day
<sgclark> oh nifty, thanks!
<sgclark> np, you too
<sgclark> santa_ kde-baseapps tar is up in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/next/+packages, please note that this has not yet had full review by Riddell. But suggetstions welcome, ok really gone now.
<Noskcaj_> yofel: Thanks for looking into kde upower. Now i only need someone who maintains sugar
<yofel> meh, upower also broke the device notifier
<Noskcaj> Is that with a rebuild of the kde parts or just updating the version of upower in the OS?
<yofel> latter for now, AFAIK kde uses mostly the dbus interface, not the lib
<yofel> although I'm rebuilding kde-workspace too
<yofel> kdelibs is also on the list
<valorie> I've gotten two comments on my G+ repost of apachelogger's post about our ISOs for testing, that download is extremely slow
<valorie> perhaps we should have a torrent file available
<valorie> ? I would seed a torrent, and I'm sure others would as well
<apachelogger> valorie: yeah, we talked about it briefly the other day, problem is we'd need an initial seed for which we have no setup right now
<apachelogger> valorie: you could poke kde-sysadmin perhaps they have an idea how to speed up things, currently it all runs over the same server, if we had a couple of mirrors it would probably work a lot better
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I'll file a ticket if I don't get a reply in channel
<valorie> also, from #kde-multimedia: 
<valorie> [14:36] <apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2014/06/21/phonon-4-7-2-phonon-vlc-0-7-2-and-phonon-gstreamer-4-7-2/
<valorie> [14:36] <apachelogger> longest title ever
<valorie> [14:38] <valorie> apachelogger: will we see this fixes backported to kub. 14.04 ?
 * valorie hopes so
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-22
<valorie> apachelogger: bcooksley says "
<valorie> [17:31] <bcooksley-away> valorie: they are mirrored
<valorie> [17:31] <bcooksley-away> files.kde.org is a redirector
<valorie> [17:32] <bcooksley-away> so that means the mirror they're using is slow
<valorie> [17:32] *** bcooksley-away is now known as bcooksley.
<valorie> [17:39] <PovAddictW> valorie: click the 'details' link
<valorie> apachelogger: http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2014/06/metalinks-excellent-fast-way-to.html
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> valorie: well, focing a metalink aint working for neon since the image url is changing once a week, that is a bit of a drag really, OTOH one could point to the latest image I reckon
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mparillo> After installing Neon / KF5 / (http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE#Installing_Project_Neon_5), I have  separate sessions for Plasma Next (4.100) and for Plasma 4.13.1, but it seems as if Konsole shares the command history across the two sessions while rekonq does not. This inconsistancy is not a bug, righ? That is, once rekonq is ported to KF5, it will behave like konsole, which 
<mparillo> has?
<Riddell> it's not konsole which stores the command history, it's bash
<Riddell> shared with any bash instance
<mparillo> TY Riddell.
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: ping
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: pong
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: as you're an uploader of telepathy-qt, can you help with one FTBFS? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-qt/0.9.4+dfsg-1ubuntu1/+build/6120616/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.telepathy-qt_0.9.4%2Bdfsg-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Quintasan> >dh_doxygen: Doxygen documentation not found
<Quintasan> I'd just override it not to build docs or ask upstream what the hell is up
<Quintasan> Unfortunately I have exams starting tomorrow and I don't really have the time to do this
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: The docs must have disappeared or must have been moved and our rules do not reflect the change
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: OK thanks and good luck on exams
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: Thanks.
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-15
<micahg> debfx: thanks for the help BTW :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Status: KF5 5.10 Wily http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.10.0_wily.html | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Kubuntu at SELF! http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/ | ximion membership time http://doodle.com/erwzrscse5hxedkr
 * ahoneybun has a bouncer I think
<ahoneybun> still kicking ovidiu-florin ?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ha?
<ovidiu-florin> kicking who?
<ahoneybun> I have a bouncer I think
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ready for wednesday?
<ahoneybun> I never am ready lol
<ahoneybun> I need help getting good lighting sound and video
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: shall we settle this this evening (my timezone evening)
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<ahoneybun> Yea sure its almost 2:30 am here
<ovidiu-florin> it's 9:24 her
<ovidiu-florin> e
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<sgclark> morning
<mparillo> Good morning
<lordievader> Hey sgclark 
<heeen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powerdevil/+bug/1464924
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1464924 in powerdevil (Ubuntu) "kubuntu: after dist-upgrade powerdevil unable to launch" [Undecided,New]
<ahoneybun> Morning all
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> Hey BluesKaj 
<Mirv> publishing Qt 5.4.2. it'd be nice to get the remaining kio etc 5.10.0 autopkgtests fixed so that Qt too could migrate to release pocket in wily
<Mirv> I don't expect 5.4.2 to fix the test failures (although maybe some of them could?)
<kubotu> feed branches had 11 updates, showing the latest 6
<Mirv> I guess it's mostly kio, kstars, libkdegames (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#kio). all of them will be now rerun against Qt 5.4.2.
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: ping
<ahoneybun> Sup ovidiu-florin 
<Mirv> noticed qtstyleplugins-src as a new package depending on qtbase-abi, so reuploaded that too
 * Mirv noted on #ubuntu-devel how Plasma 5 seems to work on wily-proposed just as good after the Qt update as before, and wishes a solution to migrating everything to release pocket despite KF5 5.10.0 autopkgtest problems
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: pong
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: ping
<Riddell> Mirv: I've been busy on sprint stuff and not delt with kde uploads propertly this week I'm afraid, if you let me know what to override hints to let it through I can do that
<Mirv> Riddell: ok, I know sprints tend to be hectic, no worries. if the list problematic autopkgtests is enough, they are: kdbusaddons kdeplasma-addons kio kstars kwindowsystem libkdegames modemmanager-qt rocs
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: podcast? 
<ahoneybun> The planning?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ^
<ovidiu-florin> Yes 
<clivejo> anyone experience random blank desktops in Wily?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: Hangout? 
<ahoneybun> On the road
<ovidiu-florin> Is #kubuntu-podcast logged? 
<ovidiu-florin> How can I check? 
<ovidiu-florin> How can I make it be logged if it isn't? 
<ahoneybun> I don't think it is
<ahoneybun> Have to ask rick
<ovidiu-florin> Where is Rick? 
<ovidiu-florin> I fell asleep after I've pinged 
<ovidiu-florin> My  sleep schedule is really messed up 
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ask irc council people I guess
<ScottK> Riddell: Can you take care of Mirv's unblocks?
<Riddell> ScottK: not just now I'm afraid
 * ScottK neither.
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: where? Who? 
<ScottK> ovidiu-florin: For IRC questions, my standard approach is to ping jussi01 and ask him how to get what I want done.
<ovidiu-florin> jussi01: ping
<ovidiu-florin> Thank you ScottK 
<ovidiu-florin> jussi01: can you please help me with the #kubuntu-podcast channel? Is it logged? Can you or someone make it logged if it isn't? 
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-16
<[Relic]> can anyone tell me why plasma keeps stopping?
<[Relic]> this is getting ridiculous, at least I loaded everything on one desktop so I can switch around
<ovidiu-florin> why do we not ship oketa?
<ovidiu-florin> [Relic]: what do you mean by it keeps stoping?
<[Relic]> the entire taskbar becomes non-functional, can't switch virtual desktops, can't click on the apps of the menu; can actually alt tab through windows on a single desktop, alt-f2 doesn't work
<valorie> !info oketa
<ubottu> Package oketa does not exist in wily
<valorie> !info okteta
<ubottu> okteta (source: okteta): hexadecimal editor for binary files. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.04.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 86 kB, installed size 444 kB
<valorie> so we do ship it
<Mirv> Riddell: ScottK: infinity managed to squeeze Qt in while not affecting KDE packages too much (frameworkintegration and plasma-framework were let in due to their qtbase-abi dependency). however, I didn't notice my kwin ubuntu2 upload went to /dev/null since you had had a ubuntu2 that was deleted, so you'll want to make sure http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#kwin gets in as soon as possible (I think i
<Mirv> I'll keep refreshing it and can ping on release channel if/when the kwin needs an action
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mirv> Riddell: ScottK: ok kwin migrated
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: how about Vivid?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> got errors on installing oxygen fonts on wily a few mins ago, ran dpkg --configure -a and apt -f install , which showed erros while installing , but after apt update apt says all packages are up to date http://pastebin.ca/3029298
<BluesKaj> however apt upgrade  shows  this http://pastebin.ca/3029307 , so we have a dependency problem with oxygen-fonts
<BluesKaj> well, I do 
<clivejo> my upgrade went fine 
<clivejo> and just checked it again, still up-to-date
<lordievader> BluesKaj: This is not a dependecy problem.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, frameworkintegration depends on fonts-oxygen http://pastebin.ca/3029314\
<BluesKaj> correction http://pastebin.ca/3029314
<clivejo> BluesKaj: have you noticed any random blank desktops on wily?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, no 
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Yes, but the font-oxygen package you can force...
<lordievader> And then the dependency problem dissapears.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I tried to -f install , no luck
<lordievader> apt-get -f doesn't force, the -f flag stands for fix, not force.
<lordievader> Try dpkg -i --force-overwrite <path-to-package>
<BluesKaj> oh yeah right , forgot
<BluesKaj> ok  done...finally 
<BluesKaj> had to remove an offending ppa
 * lordievader fires up his Kubuntu box.
<santa_> Riddell: good morning, first of all, thank you for merging my changes; about the kubuntu-automation changes you said in the mailing list they are applied, I don't see them here: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation was the repository moved or you forgot to push?
<soee> updates notifications bug is fixed in wily ?
<BluesKaj> wow, quite a lag between chats on Konversation, almost 2 secs
<BluesKaj> the freenode server lag is only 135 s
<BluesKaj> ms rather
<ahoneybun> How do you use znc on konversation?
<ahoneybun> yay
<ahoneybun> got it
<lordievader> Let Konversation connect to the znc instance, I suppose.
<ahoneybun> I had to found out how to do it
<ahoneybun> what to set where
<Mirv> I can confirm something funky but resolvable related to oxygen when updating, but also that release pocket seems intact in general after the Qt 5.4.2 update, kwin being the last part that was required
<Mirv> so, a few more portions of KF5 5.10.0 got in together with Qt 5.4.2, even though there are remaining bits still held in -proposed
<Mirv> it was more troublesome for me to revert back after updating fully to -proposed regarding KDE bits earlier :)
<claydoh_> ahoneybun: for the kubuntu-users mailing list, you can't post images due to mail size limits.
<ahoneybun> yea sadly
<ahoneybun> I'll try here
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/fkWu0ao
<claydoh_> ahoneybun: oooh nice!
<ahoneybun> yes! claydoh :)
<lordievader> What is it, actually? Door hangers?
<valorie> !info okteta vivid
<ubottu> okteta (source: okteta): hexadecimal editor for binary files. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:14.12.3-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 82 kB, installed size 436 kB
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: ^^^
<mparillo> Can anybody try to confirm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1464330
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1464330 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Release Upgrade Stalls on Kubuntu Upgrade to Wily" [Undecided,New]
<mparillo> We need it for Alpha 1, right?
<mparillo> No logs are in /var/log
<santa_> mparillo: last time I checked with a konsole dist-upgrade it failed becase a couple of packages. I sent patches which are already included in git, but the packages in question weren't uploaded yet
<santa_> so that may be the cause
<mparillo> santa_: Thank you.
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-17
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: http://i.imgur.com/I83onB9.jpg
<ovidiu-florin> and everyone else, take a look ^
<ahoneybun> what is that?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: looks broken
<ahoneybun> Riddell: around?
<ahoneybun> who has access to docs.kubuntu.org?
<ahoneybun> yay internal linking
<ahoneybun> !!
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: still here?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: mornin'
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: That looks like a bunch of artifacts stitched together...
<ovidiu-florin> people, how do I check th eboot logs on 15.04? After install it get's stuck on boot splash screen
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: the picture I've sent?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Yes, the stereogram one.
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: can you read what I've written in it?
<lordievader> I can make an educated guess, KDE.
<ovidiu-florin> wrong
<lordievader> It does seem to start with K.
<lordievader> If you would've said X produced this I would have believe you ;)
<ovidiu-florin> how do I check the boot logs?//
<lordievader> Under systemd? journal -xe
<lordievader> Err journalctl*
<ovidiu-florin> I'm on a live session and I want to see why the installed system fails to boot
<lordievader> Chroot and run journalctl there?
<ovidiu-florin> no journal files were added
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Does 'journalctl --list-boots' return multiple log files?
<lordievader> Ah with the -D flag you can set your own directory.
<lordievader> Or use --file
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: I don't understand
<lordievader> Well I suppose you save the log files somewhere, in binary format since systemd. However journalctl by default takes the one of the live-cd not of your install. So with -D or --file you can point it to those of your install.
<ovidiu-florin> journalctl --list-boots: no journal files were found.
<ovidiu-florin> which would be where???
<lordievader> Pff, that is the question.
<ovidiu-florin> I don't find much usefull doc about systemd on ubuntu
<lordievader> Perhaps /var/log/journal?
<ovidiu-florin> I don't have that
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee_> BluesKaj: how ily orks these days ?
<soee_> *wily
 * davmor2 hands soee_ some w's
<soee_> better new keyboard :)
<BluesKaj> soee_, quite good, a small problem yesterday with fonts-oxygen install , but forcing it managed to get it done, and the odd crash notice when closing apps 
<soee> cool maybe i will give it a try
<soee> anyway someone on Vivid ?
<soee> have this problem:
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11730061/
<BluesKaj> I have vivid on my laptop
<BluesKaj> but I don't use libqtkeychain 
<soee> seems like it is ued by owncloud client and tomahawk
<soee> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Nvidia-352-21-Linux-Video-Driver-Is-a-Massive-Update-484392.shtml
<heeen> where can I clone kde source code from
<heeen> e.g. powerdevil
<heeen> found it
<heeen> git://anongit.kde.org/powerdevil.git
<Blizzz> does the skype icon appear in your systray? does not happen here. sni-qt also 386bit is installed.
<soee> yup have it
<mparillo> On http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ is a list of bugs tagged for what became code-named Wily. Do you know how I can tag a bug of mine (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1464330) for Wily?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1464330 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Release Upgrade Stalls on Kubuntu Upgrade to Wily" [Undecided,New]
<ahoneybun> hey ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> Humans, the first Kubuntu Podcast is about to get started, join in: https://plus.google.com/events/cjbl4jsvkaovmjc5ut595nubkpc
<sitter_> literally no microphone xD
<clivejo> is there another channel for Podcast?
<ahoneybun> the channel is #kubuntu-podcast
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-18
<apol_> ovidiu-florin: I'll have to send you some candy, in exchange to the kdevelop praise ;)
<nobull> Is the show still live. I have a topic.
<ahoneybun> sgclark: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1A_7y3TszgqsGRjFR_N0NkmcOqTHJt4K3o3IxyWckP6I/edit
<sgclark> ahoneybun: had to request access
<ahoneybun> let me do that
<ahoneybun> so you can't see it sgclark?
<sgclark> nope
<ahoneybun> maybe cuz Sick_Rimmit made it
<ahoneybun> it will be simple questions
<ahoneybun> who you are, how did you get involved with Kubuntu... and so on
<sgclark> hmm okies
<sgclark> pretty sure I did that interview though!
<ahoneybun> not on the podcast lol
<sgclark> lol ok
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'll get this to work tonight/morning lol
<ahoneybun> got it!
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://192.254.78.155/
<ahoneybun> Rick_Timmis: Riddell_ http://192.254.78.155/
<ahoneybun> btw valorie that theme is mobile friendly
<valorie> very cool!
<ahoneybun> :)
<ahoneybun> I just tried it on my OnePlus One
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee_> hiho
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<murthy> lordievader: hi
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> Hi murthy
<murthy> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339536
<ubottu> KDE bug 339536 in general "Ark fails to extract properly a zip file containing files with read only permission together with a sticky bit" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<murthy> I would like to file a bug report in kubuntu, how can I do that?
<santa_> murthy: don't worry, I'm going to send a patch to kubuntu-devel about the topic soon. would you test a modified ark package?
<murthy> santa_: Just file a bug report. By modified a patched one?
<lordievader> Hey murthy 
<murthy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ark/+bug/1466439
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1466439 in ark (Ubuntu) "Ark fails to extract properly a zip file containing files with read only permission together with a sticky bit" [Undecided,New]
<lordievader> murthy: Why? Is it a package bug?
<murthy> lordievader: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339536
<ubottu> KDE bug 339536 in general "Ark fails to extract properly a zip file containing files with read only permission together with a sticky bit" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<murthy> lordievader: you better read the last comment
<murthy> in the bug reporty
<santa_> murthy: yes
<lordievader> Ah, I see.
<santa_> I have been investigating the issue
<murthy> santa_: give me
<murthy> santa_: where is the problem ? in libarchive or ark or kerfufle?
<santa_> murthy: I don't have it yet, but if you stick around today I will try to give you something for wily
<santa_> the problem is in debian XD
<murthy> santa_: but file-roller works
<murthy> santa_: that uses libarchive
<santa_> I don't know, but that's not the only issue
<murthy> santa_: you have the patch?
<santa_> murthy: I know the solution, just give me some time, I need to finish something
<murthy> santa_: ok
<murthy> santa_: also is this related to receiving corrupted files through kdeconnect?
<santa_> I don't think so
<clivejo> murthy: KDE Connect corrupts files for me too
<clivejo> running Wily 64bit here
<murthy> clivejo: it happens when you send a file from your phone memory?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> I take photos on S5 and it wont send them to my Wily desktop
<clivejo> Ive unpaired and removed both apps, still broken
<murthy> you are not even able to receive the file?
<clivejo> it recieves it, but the file is corrupt
<murthy> clivejo: right that what happening to me too
<clivejo> any idea whats wrong?
<murthy> clivejo: no not yet
<clivejo> is it just a wily issue?
<murthy> BluesKaj: do you know about the kde frameworks?
<murthy> clivejo: no, its also in vivid
<BluesKaj> murthy, the KF5 ?
<clivejo> is this the source ? - https://github.com/albertvaka/kdeconnect-kde
<murthy> BluesKaj: ya, what is the current version?
<BluesKaj> 5.3.1 here
<BluesKaj> Wiky
<BluesKaj> err Wily
<murthy> 5.3.1 is based on which version of qt?
<murthy> I was looking at this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344638   and it was a bug in qt and they have fixed it(I am not sure of that) https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/95219/    when will this change reach kubuntu?
<ubottu> KDE bug 344638 in general "numeric keypad not working" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<BluesKaj> murthy, Qt5 from what I can see in muon
<mitya57> murthy: according to that codereview the fix will land in Qt 5.5
<mitya57> (we are going to have 5.5 in wily)
<clivejo> BluesKaj: do you use kdeconnect?
<clivejo> need to reboot
<clivejo> brb
<BluesKaj> claydoh, no, I don't have a smartphone 
<BluesKaj> sorry claydoh , meant clivejo
<mparillo> ricktimmis: ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun: Thanks for the first Kubuntu podcast. Kubuntu Wire is back up: http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=330 and that should automagically feed the KDE and Ubuntu Planets later today.
<Tm_T> so I got Meizu MX4 from Ubuntu Insiders program today
<Tm_T> first thing? Installing Kate
<Tm_T> I'll try and see how much of Kubuntu stuff I can run on this before I go and factory reset and start over
<ahoneybun> thanks mparillo!
<genii> Tm_T: Good luck! :D
<Tm_T> genii: thanks, I need it
<Tm_T> thus far, nothing visual
<ricktimmis> ahoneybun: Do you have access to last nights show notes ?
<ricktimmis> ahoneybun: Any chance you could post them to mparillo so he can add them to Kubuntu Wire article
<ricktimmis> I can't access them from work ;-)
<ahoneybun> ricktimmis: yea give me a min'
<ahoneybun> mparillo: here are the show notes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11736043/
<BluesKaj> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu has typo if you choose the 15.04 link , the next page has a typo saying 15.04 is LTS 
<ricktimmis> ahoneybun: Thanks, awesome and efficient as ever ;-)
<ahoneybun> :)
 * ricktimmis dives off...
<ricktimmis> heading home, woo hoo !
<ahoneybun> Riddell_ http://192.254.78.155/
<ahoneybun> Sick_Rimmit: we are on the UWN
<mparillo> BluesKaj: I think I can fix that. Let me try.
<mparillo> ahoneybun: I will try to add. Not sure if the change will then flow through the planets.
<ahoneybun> mparillo: its good, next time if not
<mparillo> ahoneybun: How long did you ask the pastebin to last?
<ahoneybun> um not sure
<ahoneybun> did you need me to post it again?
<ahoneybun> mparillo: https://paste.kde.org/pdvbsefbr
<mparillo> No, I was just wondering if somebody clicks on the link next month, would the pastebin still work?
<ahoneybun> oh well that one from kde is for a week
<mparillo> BluesKaj: You have some eagle eyes. I think I found it and fixed launchpad bug 1466593. Could you check to make sure it was the one you well spotted?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1466593 in Kubuntu Website "15.04 is not LTS" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466593
<soee> BluesKaj: ping
 * soee jumping to Wily from Vivid ... :)
<clivejo> soee: how did it go?
<soee> clivejo: dunno yet, packages downloading
<clivejo> hummm JOSM is being very slow today
<clivejo> using over a 1GiB for some reason
<BluesKaj> soee, pong
<soee> brb rebooy
<soee> i'm back
<soee> on Wily now :)
<soee> there was one error during upgrade from Vivid related to Virtualbox and upstart
<clivejo> soee: do you use kdeconnect?
<soee> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> can you send a file from phone to computer?
<soee> i have transfer finished message but file isint send i think
<soee> brb, reboot
<soee> and probably fixing nvidia driver
<soee> oh interesting nvidia driver 352 from xorg edgers ppa works with wily 
<soee> but the nvidia-settings window is completely missing styles
<soee> BluesKaj: on Wily kubuntu-desktop will be removed with latest updates no ?
<BluesKaj> soee, yes afraid so , I don't have it installed. I tried to install it, but due to dependency problems it won't install due to ksysguard not going to be installed
<soee> yup
<soee> brb 
<clivejo> Hi Rick
<clivejo> not sick today!
<Rick_Timmis> clivejo: Much improved today, thanks
<clivejo> good good
<sitter> ScottK: any meeting time slot on the 26th that is better or worse for you?
<ScottK> That's Friday, right? 
<ScottK> I can do Friday. 
<sitter> ok thanks
<sitter> ximion: pick any slot you like
<ximion> sitter: ah, thanks, I was going to ask who will pick the date anyway ;-)
<ximion> Friday 26. looks like the best date so far, where most people can attend :)
<ximion> I'll be travelling the next few days, will send a mail when I have internet again
<ximion> (and I must book my flight to Akademy soon...)
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-19
<ahoneybun> \o/
<ahoneybun> anyone have the oxygen theme when they are changing their sound volume?
<ahoneybun> Riddell_: can I get access to the docs.k.org server?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sick_rimmit> Good morning to you sir :-)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> hi again
<soee_> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey soee_
<Riddell_> ahoneybun: you already do, username is ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how do you login though?
<clivejo> hummmm my kdeconnect has stopped working totally now 
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ssh?
<Riddell> clivejo: mine stops working randomly for no good reason :(
<ahoneybun> I have no idea the IP and pass
<Riddell> clivejo: when are we going to finish this packaging stuff?
<Riddell> did you get anywhere with kamoso?
<Riddell> I'm back in EU timezone now
<Riddell> and feeling jetlagged
<ahoneybun> Riddell: did you see the current Manual?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: maybe, I was even more jetlagged yesterday so I didn't take it in, what's new?
<ahoneybun> I have some awesome things up
<ahoneybun> on a server I have access to
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://192.254.78.155/
<Riddell> looking funky ahoneybun, how did you generate that?
<ahoneybun> Sphinx
<Riddell> and did you consider the idea of just dropping the generated version and pointing the site towards the wiki?
<ahoneybun> I just got that up for the moment
<ahoneybun> the idea is to move from wiki
<ahoneybun> for the Manual anyway
<ahoneybun> that everyone Project not just Kubuntu to be written in reST
<clivejo> Riddell: I got it working on my own machine
<Riddell> clivejo: ooh exiting
<Riddell> clivejo: did you upload to a PPA?
<clivejo> but cant get it to build on LP
<Riddell> ahoneybun: why? what's wrong with the wiki?
<ahoneybun> I want all the projects to use a similar language (reST) and have the Manuals all on LP
<clivejo> Kubuntu has a philosophy!
<Riddell> we do? I hope it's friendly
<Riddell> ahoneybun: in bzr? that'll increase the barrier to entry again no?
<clivejo> packaging is NOT friendly
<ahoneybun> Riddell: the idea is having a core location will make it easier to find
<ahoneybun> they can branch the Manual and fix typos and such
<ahoneybun> Riddell: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSxGaSy-8s
<Riddell> clivejo: no it's not, that's why we do it so our users don't have to
<clivejo> Riddell: its the package dependancies that is annoying me
<clivejo> so its compiling fine on my box, but not on LP
<Riddell> clivejo: needs Qt5OpenGLConfig.cmake
<Riddell> clivejo: I'm afraid there's no quick way to do that
<clivejo> and the only way I know of fixing it is trail and error
<Riddell> pretty much yes
<Riddell> you can use pbuilder-dist to compile it fresh each time same as launchpad does so you don't need to upload it to launchpad
<Riddell> but it still takes an age
<Riddell> you can read the CMakeLists.txt to look for what qt a kf5 dependencies it wants and add those as build deps
<ahoneybun> Riddell: so this does not look good? http://192.254.78.155/
<Riddell> but that's not usually complete
<Riddell> ahoneybun: looks lovely
<clivejo> I was thinking of making a VM image of a basic install
<Riddell> clivejo: nah pbuilder is where it's at
<Riddell> or just a local chroot
<Riddell> using debootstrap
<Riddell> pbuilder-dist create wily
<ahoneybun> Riddell: sphinx provides epub converting as well
<clivejo> any resources on that
<Riddell> pbuilder-dist build foo.dsc
<clivejo> need to do some reading
<ahoneybun> so the Manual now has a epub
<clivejo> ahoneybun: you need more pretty pictures
<clivejo> I like pictures
<Riddell> clivejo: pbuilder is a tool for making a chroot, compiling the package in the chroot and sputting out the result and pbuilder-dist adds some improvements like managing multiple distro releases and keeping logs around
<ahoneybun> clivejo: agreed
<Riddell> clivejo: pbuilder-dist create wily   to start
<ahoneybun> still a WIP
<Riddell> actually maybe the other way around:  pbuilder-dist wily create
<Riddell> then add universe by logging int  pbuilder-dist wily login --save-after-login
<clivejo> just at a terminal
<Riddell> apt install nano and edit sources.list
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I moved all the Wiki text to reST so far and made a project on LP:  https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-manual
<clivejo> ahoneybun: can I ask what are the main issues with media wiki?
<sick_rimmit> Hey ahoneybun Good job on the Wiki
<ahoneybun> clivejo: that every Ubuntu based project uses MoinMoin for some reason and Sphinx/reST provide awesome features
<ahoneybun> and it is easy to learn over LaTeX
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: thanks
<ovidiu-florin> is today's meeting still happening?
<clivejo> Riddell: is there any way to cache package files?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: there is talk in #ubuntu-meeting but seems a lot of people are unavaiable
<clivejo> seems to be downloading an entire system :/
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: sladen is organising a meeting in 20 mins, but he seems to have missed out the important part of oranising a meeting which is to schedule people to be there
<Riddell> clivejo: yes that's the point, apt will cache packages as much as it can
<clivejo> surely I should ahve all these packages in the cache as they are installed on my system?
<sladen> Riddell: I've tried to help the meeting that was suggested by another happen
<sladen> Riddell: it may or may not, .... anything that gets a ball rolling is good
<sladen> Riddell: even if it's simply working out whom might setup a doodle for a meeting of their own organisation
<clivejo> oh kdeconnect is back again
<clivejo> weird
<soee> hmm, soon windows will boot faster than k/ubutnu
<yofel> since we switched to systemd, win7 and kubuntu boot about equally fast
<yofel> win might actually be a bit faster
<yofel> mountall in systemd takes considerably longer than in upstart
<clivejo> upgrade to Wins 8, that will soon slow it down
<soee> yesterday i jumped to Wily rom Vivid and booting time is a bit longer i thn
<Riddell> I just bought a new laptop, was amuzing to see it came with windows 8 but you could pay extra for an upgrade to windows 7
<clivejo> Riddell: format it
<soee> w7 ? :)
<clivejo> win8 is rubbish
<yofel> I never bothered upgrading to 8, I'll get 10 next month
<Riddell> clivejo: oh I did :)
<soee> hmm ksysguard does not liek kuuntu-desktop
<clivejo> it goes against my grain
<clivejo> bit like unity
<clivejo> a computer is a tool to help you be more productive, not fight you at every task
<clivejo> anyhow, Im hungry and ordering a chinese takeaway!
<clivejo> Ill leave dbuilder to do whatever its doing!
<soee> well i don't know W8, its like 3-4 years now since im on kubuntu and only ocassionaly run w7 to do some image proessing stuff :)
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11741153/
<ahoneybun> Riddell: you have a Kubuntu table cloth?
<Riddell> no, paul made that up
<ahoneybun> ok
<Riddell> clivejo: I'll shut down this ec2 as we're not using it
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> stupid question but is dolphin working with baloo from kubuntu-ci?
<_Groo_> the plasma search and krunner work with baloo, but dolphin cant find it
<clivejo> Riddell: ping
<clivejo> anyone know how to get pbuilder to install build tools automatically?
<clivejo> the--variant=buildd option?
<clivejo> well that didnt work
<Riddell> clivejo: it'll install build-essential along with the build of the package
<Riddell> clivejo: what command are you running and what's not working?
<clivejo> dget isnt working
<clivejo> surely thats an essential build tool
<Riddell> the whole point of pbiulder is it is a minimal chroot just as launchpad build daemons use
<Riddell> but why are you using dget?
<Riddell> the whole point is to use pbuilder-dist build *dsc  to build a package
<clivejo> to grab my package from ppa
<Riddell> do that on your system
<clivejo> its on my system?
<Riddell> then run pbuilder-dist wily build *dsc  
<Riddell> where *dsc is the .dsc file for the package you want to build
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> I was trying to do it from inside
<clivejo> pbuilder-dist wily login --save-after-login
<Riddell> use that to edit sources.list to add universe and apt update
<Riddell> then leave with control-d
<clivejo> ah
<Riddell> then use it to build your package
<clivejo> got ya now
<clivejo> so you wanted me to install nano within the environment
<clivejo> let me try it again
<clivejo> I need to reboot, seems to be another kernel update in wily
<Riddell> I sometimes use nano, sometimes I work out the sed command
<Riddell> which is faffy mainly because I switch between UK, US and spanish keyboards and the quote key moves around
<clivejo> Im rebuilding the environment
<clivejo> was trying to fix it myself
<shadeslayer> Riddell: stop switching? :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what time is it there >.>
<shadeslayer> ah 11
<clivejo> is he not back in the UK?
<Riddell> clivejo: I'm back in .cat
<clivejo> Spain?
<Riddell> until september yes, then we'll be independent and free!  (although I've yet to work out why)
<clivejo> you're not free now?
<Riddell> no we're restricted by the pesky spanish, who mostly take our money and live on it as benefits for 9 months of the year </deliberately provative and biased and not necessarily my view>
<clivejo> at least you have the sun
<clivejo> wow, its finished, Im going for a reboot
<clivejo> Riddell: how to I make the text in Konsole stay bigger?
<Riddell> clivejo: settings -> edit current profile
<Riddell> appearance -> select font
<Riddell> surprisingly faffy that
<Riddell> maybe there's a shortcut
<Riddell> yes, control +
<clivejo> oh, I thought it should just remember your previous settings
<clivejo> I was using control +
<clivejo> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu wily main restricted universe multiverse
<clivejo> already there
<Riddell> lovely
<ahoneybun> anyone have the old volume animation from oxygen?
<ahoneybun> when I change my volume I see the old Oxygen icon set and theme
<clivejo> Riddell: regarding kamoso-3.0-alpha.tar.xz what should my version be?
<Riddell> kamoso_3.0~alpha.orig.tar.xz
<clivejo> grrr stupid ~
<clivejo> lets try that again
<clivejo> and in the version file
<clivejo> dch -i
<clivejo> so many packages!
<clivejo> Riddell: pbuilder is not finding the deps I need, I guess I need to add the next stage ppa into the sources too?
<Riddell> clivejo: yes, and your ppa too
<clivejo> oh yeah, it will need purpose
<clivejo> Riddell: do I need to run a full apt upgrade or will apt update be ok?
<Riddell> apt update is fine
<Riddell> there's mostly nothing to upgrade as the chroot only has the base system installed
<clivejo> got signature errors
<clivejo> can I use add-apt-repository in the build environment?
<Riddell> if you install whatever package it's in yes
<clivejo> thats better
<clivejo> pulling in kf5 stuff now
<Riddell> yay
<clivejo> so LP does all this every time we upload to it?
<clivejo> *beep beep beeping beep*
<Riddell> yep
<clivejo> still failing on Qt5OpenGLConfig.cmake in the environment, yet compiles fine under my local
<Riddell> else who knows what it would build against, the linker would get very confused
<Riddell> it's separate from the rest of qt
<Riddell> packages.ubuntu.com can probably track it down
<clivejo> problem is I have tracked it down before and installed on my local machine, just cant remember what I installed to fix it!
<clivejo> is it libqt5opengl5-dev ?
<clivejo> or just libqt5opengl5 I need?
<clivejo> Ill try the dev one
<clivejo> Riddell: have you this already packaged and installed?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-20
<clivejo> must have run this f'ing thing 30-40 times and still getting errors
<clivejo> must be an easier way!
<clivejo> OMG 52%
<clivejo> it compiled!!
<clivejo> Riddell: uploaded Kamoso to my PPA and installs on my local machine.  However I needed to install a dependancy to get it to work and I cant remember what it was, gstreamer I think
<clivejo> had enough for tonight, so going to bed!  Night
<valorie> ahoneybun: what the heck happened to the last half of your youtube?
<ahoneybun> what?
<ahoneybun> valorie: ^
<valorie> the link you posted earlier
<valorie> once you stop talking, there is music, then some weird ad
<valorie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSxGaSy-8s
<ahoneybun> yea that...
<valorie> last half should be chopped off
<ahoneybun> I think the guy managing the computer was was not doing something right
<ahoneybun> idk tbh
<valorie> next time you are being taped, please repeat the questions
<valorie> couldn't hear what was being asked, at all
<valorie> otherwise, good presentation
<valorie> I hate to move away from the wiki though
<valorie> "
<valorie> Just branch from launchpad" -- not very easy
<valorie> for a beginner
<ahoneybun> I now I know about the questions though
<ahoneybun> you know
<ahoneybun> we could have users write docs on the wiki, we move them to sphinx
<ahoneybun> but that is work
<valorie> everything is work
<valorie> if you are doing the work, then you should choose what you like best
<valorie> as i did
<valorie> I worked with docbook even though I didn't like it
<valorie> and that was branching from lp
<valorie> rest is probably just as easy as markdown, which I've been using for the frameworks book
<ahoneybun> reST is easier then damn docbook
<ahoneybun> I will never work with that
<ahoneybun> unless I convert it with pandoc
<ahoneybun> I do have all this reST work on LP as its own project
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-manual
<valorie> eh, docbook is just xml
<valorie> I used to use wordstar
<valorie> very similar, really
<ahoneybun> valorie: I don't mind maintaining the wiki and sphinx but the problem is pointing new users/contributors to the right place
<ahoneybun> valorie: did you see the special things I got from SELF?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> it's fun to collect swag for awhile
<valorie> until you get too much
<valorie> that's the stage I'm at
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://imgur.com/fkWu0ao
<valorie> yup, at some confs you can really load up on it
<ahoneybun> see the 3D printed KDE logo?
<valorie> yup
<ahoneybun> super cool
<valorie> someone was doing that at akademy last year, but I never had time to talk with them/watch 'em
<lordievader> Hello
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> Riddell: did you take a look at kamoso on my PPA?
<clivejo> how very descriptive - libkf5newstuff-dev
<soee_> woho Kubunt life saviour :)
<Riddell> clivejo: nope, how did it go?
<clivejo> soee_: is there a meta package that pulls in all the KF5 files?
<clivejo> Riddell: its built on LP :)
<Riddell> ooh it compiled!
<clivejo> but I know there is a running dep
<clivejo> but cant remember what it was
<Riddell> how do you know that?
<clivejo> runtime
<soee_> clivejo: i dont think so, but i might be wrong
<clivejo> cause when I installed the deb on my system it crashed
<clivejo> run it from terminal and it was looking for something (cant remember) and when I installed it, program runs
<clivejo> Im playing with Scrooge now
<clivejo> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/skrooge?content=92458
<soee_> my mother is a teacher and she has a lot of work now (notes, descriptions etc. etc.) and windows failed for her, so i switched it to Kubuntu and all works flawlessly (not a single coplain so far) :D
<clivejo> nice one soee_
<clivejo> Riddell: I think it was a gstream dep
<clivejo> Riddell: BTW is there any way to do a pbuild without a debuild first to create the dsc file?
<clivejo> and what is grantlee5 ?!?
<Riddell> I'm not sure what you mean, debuild -S  makes the source "package" which is the orig.tar, debian.tar and .dsc
<clivejo> I have to install all the dev files on my system
<clivejo> which Id rather not do
<Riddell> I don't understand
<Riddell> debuild -S won't need you to install much
<Riddell> just pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> and debhelper
 * Riddell tries kamoso in a debootstrap chroot
<clivejo> do kf5 apps go into /usr/share/kde5/apps ?
<clivejo> which doesnt exist on my system :/
<clivejo> anyone?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> data files goes into /usr/share such as /usr/share/kwin
<Riddell> clivejo: here's what happens if I run kamoso in a bare chroot https://paste.kde.org/plp7rb09p
<Riddell> it's looking for qml
<clivejo> what if the previous version put it in /usr/share/kde4/apps
<Riddell> kdelibs4 apps used that for data files, the equivalent in kf5 is /usr/share
<Riddell> so that needs changed if you have those paths listed in .install files
<Riddell> quite a few paths changed going from kdelibs4 to kf5
<clivejo> that makes NO sense to me!
<Riddell> using /usr/share/kde4/apps makes no sense
<clivejo> what about /usr/share/kde4/config ?
<Riddell> moved to /etc/xdg/
<Riddell> nice and standard
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> is there documentation on this?
<Riddell> some https://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Porting_Notes
<murthy> What will happen if I remove the language pack(not english us)  which is currently in use, will kde default to en_us?
<Riddell> yes should do
<murthy> ok
<Riddell> or whatever is second in your preference list
<soee_> BluesKaj: ping
<BluesKaj> soee_, pong
<soee_> BluesKaj: in vivid, can we autoound windows disks in dolphin without entering password (on exta user account) ?
<soee_> *automount
<clivejo> Riddell: so it needs qml-module-qtquick-controls during runtime?
<BluesKaj> soee_, windows partition should automount afaik  it shows my 7 install/partition on my laptop
<BluesKaj> W7 that is
<BluesKaj> in 15.04 
<Riddell> clivejo: and others, I'm still working it out
<clivejo> Ive uploaded a new version ppa8
<clivejo> that should fix it, I hope
<soee_> BluesKaj: well the thing is: is see them in Dolphin but when i try to open some, i need to enter admin user password
<BluesKaj> soee_, in dolphin/devices ?
<soee_> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> on the same HDD ?
<soee_> BluesKaj: i have created new account on my parents PC, where my mother do all her work, but she needs access to windows partitions where she also have a lot of files
<soee_> BluesKaj: yes i think it's the same hdd but i have to check, can't remember now
<soee_> one sec
<soee_> BluesKaj: yes the same
<soee_> i will configure for her dropbox or owncloud account to have access to those files anywhere
<soee_> but i woule like to fix the disk access problem to
<BluesKaj> soee_, i mean the same HDD as 15.04
<soee_> ?
<BluesKaj> soee_, I access other pcs with Windows installs using the the network folder in dolphin
<soee_> BluesKaj: no no, this is the same PC, Kubuntu is installed on separate partition
<BluesKaj> soee_, not sure what could be the problem unless you have more than one user on the windows install then asking for admin pwd makes sense
<soee_> BluesKaj
<soee_> ok but shouldn't Kubuntu just see and access other disks wothout any passwords etc ?
<BluesKaj> dunno soee, my situation is differnt so I can't speculate why..I'm the only "user" on the laptop wirh kubuntu and windows 
<Riddell> clivejo: do you now what package provides qtquick2videosink ?
<clivejo> qt5glvideosink ?
<clivejo> in gt-gstreamer
<Riddell> qtquick2videosink is a qml module I guess from qt-gstreamer
<Riddell> qml modules are very hard to track down
<Riddell> we don't have magic ways to do it like with C/C++ apps and libraries
<Riddell> I can see we have a qml-module-qtgstreamer package but that's for qt4, I don't see a qt5 equivalent
<Riddell> qt-gstreamer is one of those overly complex packages which comiles itself twice, one for qt4 and once for qt5
<clivejo> does it run for you Riddell?
<BluesKaj> ok gents, done here for the day...band practice this aft.....later
<Riddell> clivejo: nope, it's missing qtquick2videosink
<clivejo> http://s15.postimg.org/59zhb2na3/kamoso.jpg
<clivejo> thats it running on my machine
<Riddell> and I've had it on another machine but this is a chroot so no excess packages installed
<Riddell> https://paste.kde.org/pnxdgxm3j is what it says
<Riddell> but I think the problem isn't in qtquick2videosink I think it's before that
<clivejo> ah thats what I was getting
<clivejo> and I installed something and now it works!
<Riddell> I don't suppose you remember what? :)
<Riddell> history  may tell you
<clivejo> nope, my head is fried at the moment
<clivejo> good idea!
<clivejo> /var/log/apt/history.log ?
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> apt-get install QtGStreamer*
<clivejo> Install: qtgstreamer-declarative:amd64 (1.2.0-2), qtgstreamer-dbg:amd64 (1.2.0-2), qtgstreamer-plugins-qt5:amd64 (1.2.0-2), qtgstreamer-doc:amd64 (1.2.0-2), qtgstreamer-plugins:amd64 (1.2.0-2)
<Riddell> ah hah, qtgstreamer-plugins-qt5 helped
<clivejo> so if I added that to the deps, it would do the trick?
<Riddell> hang on I'm making a list
<Riddell> so far I have qml-module-qtquick-controls, qml-module-org-kde-kquickcontrolsaddons, qml-module-qtmultimedia, qml-module-qtquick-dialogs, qml-modules-org-kde-purpose, qml-module-qtgstreamer,phonon4qt5-backend-gstreamer, kio, qtgstreamer-plugins-qt5 
<Riddell> but it's still crashing when I do anything and not showing icons
<Riddell> and giving me errors like "qrc:/qml/Config.qml:59: TypeError: Cannot read property 'brightness' of null"
<clivejo> eak
<clivejo> havent seen that error
<clivejo> had you a previous install of Kamoso?
<Riddell> not in the chroot
<clivejo> its a strange wee programme
<clivejo> do you use it?
<Riddell> it's a programme with lots of qml which there are still not too many of but there will be more and we need to learn how to deal with it
<Riddell> yeah I've used it occationally, we didn't include it in vivid and I heard a complaint about not having it
<clivejo> how do you run it in a minial install environment?
<Riddell> debootstrap wily wily
<Riddell> will set up a chroot environment same as pbuilder but you can manually work in it
<Riddell> then sudo mount -t none -o bind /dev wily/dev
<Riddell> and same for /proc and /tmp
<Riddell> then sudo chroot wily
<Riddell> voila
<colbyf> Folks an ideas how I can resolve having older icons not appearing on plasma systray?
<Riddell> meh, I give up, apol_ any thoughts on what our kamoso package is missing that gives these errors? https://paste.kde.org/pu2tmhb01
 * apol_ looks
<Riddell> that QJsonObject issue may be the start of it
<apol_> Riddell:  Cannot read property 'contrast' of null << this looks like you're missing some parts of QtGstreamer
<apol_> Riddell: do you have a acamera?
<Riddell> apol_: yes, this is running a chroot with /dev mounted so it should have the same access to it
 * Riddell installs libqt5glib-2.0-0 libqt5gstreamer-1.0-0 libqt5gstreamer-dev libqt5gstreamerquick-1.0-0 libqt5gstreamerui-1.0-0 libqt5gstreamerutils-1.0-0 qt5gstreamer-dbg qtgstreamer-plugins-qt5
<Riddell> nope, same issue https://paste.kde.org/puzlijlt1
<apol_> Riddell: the line 7 is bothering me, where is this coming from?
<apol_> also line 5 looks like an indicator of things going bad
<apol_> I'm unable to reproduce though
<apol_> Riddell: do you have a backtrace?
<Riddell> apol_: https://paste.kde.org/phqsmsvw0
<apol_> it looks like you don't have a running gstreamer pipeline
<apol_> just to be sure, does the camera work at alll?
<Riddell> maybe it is something to do with the chroot it doesn't like
<apol_> Riddell: just pushed a change that should prevent the crash you're getting
<apol_> and yes, it might be about the chroot
<apol_> OTOH we shouldn't be crashing
<Riddell> this magnetic hard disk is amazingly slow!
<Riddell> apol_: cheese says no device found so I guess the chroot doesn't like the camera
<apol_> right
<Riddell> so clivejo can you add:  qml-module-qtquick-controls, qml-module-org-kde-kquickcontrolsaddons, qml-module-qtmultimedia, qml-module-qtquick-dialogs, qml-modules-org-kde-purpose, qml-module-qtgstreamer,phonon4qt5-backend-gstreamer, kio, qtgstreamer-plugins-qt5
<Riddell> and we'll get some people to test it and see how they do
<shadeslayer> Riddell: probably because you haven't bind mounted /dev/whatever
<shadeslayer> into the chroot
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I did!
<shadeslayer> oh
<Riddell> oh just /dev
<Riddell> not /dev/whatever
<shadeslayer> permission issues?
<shadeslayer> /dev/video0 is the one IIRC
<Riddell> /dev/video0 is there
<Riddell> I'm root in the chroot
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> idk then
<clivejo> Riddell: Now running lintian...
<clivejo> E: kamoso changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file wily
<clivejo> is that just a pre-release error?
<clivejo> ok, pushed to PPA as version 10
<Riddell> yeah it's just lintian being old
<clivejo> LP is building
<Riddell> clivejo: e-mail kubuntu-devel for testers?
<clivejo> am I on that mailing list
<Riddell> yep, so ask it for people running wily to test it
<clivejo> how do I tell them to go easy!
<clivejo> Riddell: is there a KF5 meta package for development?
<Riddell> clivejo: nope, it might be useful to have those, kf5-tier1-dev etc but nobody has made them yet
<clivejo> who makes those?
<Riddell> clivejo: volunteers welcome :)
<Riddell> probably needs some coordination with debian to see where it best to put them
<clivejo> kamoso was hard enough!
<clivejo> looking at skrooge at the moment
<clivejo> but these file paths are casuing me grief
<clivejo> ahoneybun: you need to write some docs on how to package :)
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-21
<ahoneybun> mauved: If you want to have a look at the current Documentation it is here: https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<soee> hiho
<clivejo> where can I find a list of path changed from kde4 to KF5?
<Riddell> kde4libs sets the paths in kdelibs4 I think so you can look in debian/rules in that
<Riddell> and for kf5 it's in extra-cmake-modules
<clivejo> do the devs use the new framework too?
<clivejo> Ive compiled skrooge, but Im not sure where the files need to go
<ahoneybun_> clivejo: I think skrooge is using KF5 already 
<clivejo> why is it putting files in /usr/share/kde4 then ??
<Riddell> skrooge 1.9.3 which is the versoin in our archive uses qt4/kdelibs4
<clivejo> Im working on 2.0.0
<Riddell> (which I found by looking at apt show skrooge and looking at the depends)
<Riddell> 2.0.0 is kf5 according to the website https://skrooge.org/download
<clivejo> yup thats where I got it
<clivejo> Riddell: how do I figure out where the files are supposed to go?
<Riddell> clivejo: it'll install the files in the right place but you may have to update the debian/rules file
<Riddell> --with kde  should become --with kf5 I think
<clivejo> dont the .install files in debian/ dictate where they go?
<Riddell> clivejo: the files install into debian/tmp with a debuild then you need to update the .install files to pick which ones go into which .deb
<clivejo> yeah, but how do I decide how to divide them into the packages?
<clivejo> currently there is two skrooge and skrooge-common
<Riddell> clivejo: skrooge-common will be arch: all (instead of arch: any) which means it makes .deb to be installed on all architectures, so it's data files only not compiled files
<Riddell> clivejo: which means anything in /usr/share and not stuff in /usr/lib or /usr/bin
<Riddell> this is done to save disk space on the archive servers
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> that makes sense
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-20
<soee_> i'm the Rhanda 100th donnor :)
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> DarinMiller: do you use one panel on each screen or just one screen?
<ahoneybun> *one panel
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: yes, I only use one panel on my primary monitor.
<jimarvan> aaand goodmorning! :)
<acheronuk> morning :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi Good Morning 😃
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> /me Waves
<jimarvan> hey :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hey there jimarvan 😃
<jimarvan> Rick did you see my 11 year old office laptop? ;)
<jimarvan> god i love that beast
<BluesKaj> hi Sick_Rimmit, jimarvan
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> No I didn't see that
<jimarvan> hey blue :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> It's was great fun at the Party 😃
<jimarvan> https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/102500187633373680303/6298207392540956050
<jimarvan> check it out. Ye party was fantastic! :)
<jimarvan> It is a great idea to post pictures of our old laptop working with kubuntu 16.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> The Acer running 16.04 That's nice
<jimarvan> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> My Samsung R710 is from 2009, so not quite as old, but I really like it.
<jimarvan> A lot of people in my company want to exchange chromebooks with old laptops using Kubuntu 16.04
<jimarvan> they absolutely start loving it here
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Great to see older hardware still being used in production, because of the efficiency of Kubuntu
<jimarvan> btw after the kubuntu party, 4 of us gathered at steam
<jimarvan> and we made a Kubuntu group! :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ooo did you
<jimarvan> so if anyone is on Steam and wants to get in please let me know to share
<jimarvan> I will organize it a bit more as soon as I am done with work ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I have Steam account
<jimarvan> awesome! :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'd like to join the Group
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I don't do much with Steam, only have one game Torchlight II
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> But I think I would like Civilisation
<jimarvan> oh yes you would! 
<jimarvan> no worries after 17:00 I will organize the group, make it public, then post it on podcast
<jimarvan> and kubuntu/ubuntu groups
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> When I get home, this evening I will go into Steam and see if I can find Group
<jimarvan> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yep, we'll cover that on the Podcast no worries
<jimarvan> rick it was kenteris idea
<jimarvan> new blood with bright new ideas
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> 😃
<jimarvan> oh well time-out over, back to work! ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> See you
<pekkari> such a sofisticated keyboard for an old laptop :)
<clivejo> acheronuk: hi mate, was busy this weekend with other stuff.  So installing Qt 5.6.1 wants to removed a ton of stuff?
<acheronuk> not a ton
<clivejo> half a ton then :P
<acheronuk> and many KG as you might expect, once given some thought
<clivejo> did you let it remove and continue with install?
<acheronuk> no. I was just doing that very quickly
 * clivejo wonders if he moved it to frameworks staging and tried building FW5.23 on it
<acheronuk> https://release.debian.org/transitions/html/qtbase-abi-5-6-1.html
<acheronuk> tick 'good' and you can see what the collisions were, and what debian have transitioned/rebuilt so far
<acheronuk> not much or any of FW needs it?
<clivejo> not sure, but seems most logical place to start
<clivejo> and then build plasma 5.6.95 on top of that :)
<clivejo> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.6.95.php
<clivejo> you havent attempted Qt 5.7?
<acheronuk> lol. no
<acheronuk> maybe give it a try, but I would be very much winging it with the packaging
<acheronuk> Just going to break a VM installing 5.6.1 :P
<acheronuk> trying to re-install plasma-desktop and plasma-framework after qt5.6.1 upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/17589528/
<acheronuk> so seems kdeclarative and some other would need to be redone
 * acheronuk buys 16 GB RAM :)
<clivejo> could do with more RAM
<acheronuk> could do with a SSD, but maybe next month
<clivejo> LOL lots of things I would like
<clivejo> but cant justify spending money on it
<acheronuk> decent graphics card would be nice as well
<acheronuk> but deffo can't justify that!
<clivejo> grrrr I hate stupid people
<clivejo> I have this guy called Jullian who scammed my father out of money when he was dying of cancer.  He now thinks he’s my financial adviser and calls me about twice a week.  I have shouted at him, I have tried to explain nicely and he still calls me, nice as pie every time
<clivejo> hes like a robot
<acheronuk> does he also offer to fix your computer as it "has a virus"? ;) 
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> its boiler room scam
<clivejo> just got my Monday morning call from him!
<acheronuk> yeah, sounds it. scammers working on a script are not the brightest people
<clivejo> well lunchtime :P
<clivejo> hes like a gold fish
<clivejo> always asks to speak to my father
<clivejo> the first few years it really upset me
<clivejo> now I just let him waffle on and laugh at him
<clivejo> if hes being tied up for 30mins "talking" to me, at least hes not conning others out of money!
<acheronuk> sadly these scammers are a fact of life now. think the stat the other day was if your landline (if you have one) rings, it more likely to be a scammer than noy
<acheronuk> *not
<clivejo> very true
<acheronuk> winding up the microsoft ones can be entertaining
<clivejo> Id completely block withheld numbers but some of my family withhold their numbers
<acheronuk> half the time they spoof a CLID
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> I reckon BT could block those at network level
<acheronuk> yes. appalling that they can still technically still do that. 
<clivejo> but too busy robbing customers and providing sorry excuses for broadband
<acheronuk> yes, no fibre here yet. adsl is OK, but slooooow upload
<clivejo> even their fibre is a lie!
<clivejo> its fibre to cabinet and that fibre is heavily contended 
<acheronuk> suppose that is what you get when you are forcing a company to roll out when they're not really ready
<clivejo> BT will never be ready
<clivejo> and Offcom are like a very annoying chihuahua, who bark and yap a lot, but confront them and they pee themselves!
<acheronuk> its all quite pathetic in 2016, considering the reliance on being connected now
 * clivejo nods
<acheronuk> OK. any suggestions on what would be most helpful to do/work on in next few days?
<clivejo> Im not sure
<acheronuk> dojo is a week on thurs
<acheronuk> KCI is still on holiday?
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> need to fix that LP is not available thing
<acheronuk> yofel: any input on what may be most useful for me to do or learn at the moment?
<acheronuk> clivejo: as in retrying on error?
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> its failing packages that are building fine
<clivejo> but once they fail they have to be manually retried
 * acheronuk gazes at the mystery of the KCI code
<acheronuk> nope. not sure I know where to start on that
<clivejo> me neither
<BluesKaj> kubuntu yakkety daily image install fails after the partitioning phase, ubiquity gives an error message, Confirmed by 2 images from today's daily burned on 2 different pcs
<BluesKaj> both images are the 64bit iso
<acheronuk> What's the error?
<BluesKaj> installation failed, flolowed by some long explanation that ididn't bother reading , it happened 4 times at exactly the same point in the install, when the partitioning settings were finished and the formatting was about to begin
<BluesKaj> i was reinstalling due to the nvidia update script problem which is blocking related apps/dependencies fropm being upgraded or installed 
<BluesKaj> bbl
<acheronuk>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/17593072/
<acheronuk> so https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-June/010477.html
<BluesKaj> ok thanks acheronuk 
<acheronuk> LP: #1593258
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1593258 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "16.10 KDE Daily Ubiquity Crash" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1593258
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-qt4 "Stop building and installing the WebKit module (closes: #784513)"
<acheronuk> Published on 2016-06-10
<acheronuk> yofel clivejo: who can fix that?
<yofel> jimarvan: we already have a steam group from a long time ago http://steamcommunity.com/groups/kubuntucontributors
<yofel> acheronuk: either we a) decide to support webkit ourselves (rather crazy idea), or we b) port  ubiquity to qt5 (which is a lot of work)
<acheronuk> who has the time and ability for (b)? kubuntu developers with time/inclination seem very scarce 
<yofel> dunno really. You would need to know PyQt5 for that. Ovidiu at least knows Qt, but not sure if he has time
<acheronuk> neon still using ubiquity I presume. staying with a xenial base, they won't have to seriously address the problem for some time 
<soee> wat about kalamares ?
<soee> *C
<soee> https://calamares.io
<soee> yofel: Tanglu uses it so you should know it a bit no ? :D
 * clivejo giggles
 * soee juggles
<soee> btw. Neos with 5.7 works pretty cool in VB
<soee> i like it ships by default VLC and Yakuake :)
<soee> *Neon
<acheronuk> at the moment I'm sorely tempted to add neon sources to this xenial install
<clivejo> did Neon not port ubiquity?
<soee> i doubt, Riddell ^
<Riddell> nope, still qt 4
<soee> Riddell: and what are the pans for the future ?
<acheronuk> they have their own slideshow I think, and that is it?
<soee> port it or witch ?
<soee> *switch
 * acheronuk too slow typing
<yofel> calamares does the job. But we would loose any ubuntu integration and co-developed features we have by sharing the installer source. 
<acheronuk> this is annoying, as only just got the daily isos installing again after the last bug! now this.
<BluesKaj> my pants are too loose , if i don't tighten my belt I'll lose them
<BluesKaj> just a hint for those about loose and lose
<ScottK> yofel: In Debian we're in the latter stages of getting rid of QtWebKit for Qt4 and that includes dropping support from PyQt4.  Someone really ought to port Ubiquity to Qt5 (meaning PyQt5).
<soee> Ubuntu uses it as installer to?
<soee> they do not plan to port ?
<yofel> soee: they don't use the Qt UI
<soee> so it all is about GUI ?
<acheronuk> presumably mostly the kde parts here? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/files/head:/ubiquity/frontend/
<soee> uhm, isn't there GSOC now ?
<soee> maybe some student could handle it ?
<acheronuk> how crucial is QtWebKit for the installer? not 100% sure, but thinks it only crashes when you get towards the slideshow during copy/install?
<acheronuk> I was able to partition, add user, do timezone/keyboard before it did
<acheronuk> doh! yes. it is there. stupidly obvious http://paste.ubuntu.com/17593072/
<BluesKaj> I got as far as setting up the partiton mountpoints, just before formatting altho i think / was partly formatted because ebrn tho it's still listed in upgate-grub , it' nolonger in the bootloader
<soee> acheronuk: what this QtWebKit does exactly there ?
<BluesKaj> ebrn=even
<soee> Qt WebKit is a web content rendering engine ..
<soee> why it is needed in installer ?
<acheronuk> soee: that error suggests to me it runs the slidehow.
<soee> lets throw away slideshow, use static image
<acheronuk> in the qt version
<soee> = throw away qtwebkit ?
<acheronuk> I for one don't give two hoots about a slideshow
<soee> Neon uses single image to
<soee> lets make stuff simpler and better not fancier and buggier
<BluesKaj> soee:  agreed,  but then we'll get the visually eye-candy oriented types complaining about the "look" 
<acheronuk> soee: or at least working in the short term
<soee> but lets face it, how long will they look at it ? once every 3-5 years when they install it ? :)
<soee> i can make a poll on G+ and ask users what they think :)
<jimarvan> see ya later! :)
<soee> hi by  jimarvan
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Jumping in on calamares and ubiquity..
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I think we could really benefit from improving this.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> It should incorporate info about getting involved in the community, and where to find stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Linux Mint use this strategy to good effect
<clivejo> remember we are a do-ocracy
<clivejo> if you think it needs improving, do something about it!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yep, I don't mind having a crack at doing it
<acheronuk> port to pyqt5 or do the slides?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'd like to see something that covers both the install process, but also a post login promo box
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> like mint
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Perhaps calamares does that
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> dunno, not my field
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I can't do design though
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll make a it a balls up
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> But I am sure KDE VDG would help
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll stick it on a card in Trello for now so we don't loose sight of it
<clivejo> https://github.com/linuxmint/ubiquity
<clivejo> doesnt seem to be any work on that
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Nice find
<acheronuk> unless they do something they will hit the same problem on their kde front end though? assuming they eventually take the python-qt4 package from ubuntu repos
<clivejo> sideshow looks easy enough - http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/neon/ubiquity-slideshow.git/tree/
<acheronuk> 1 slide!
<soee> :D
<clivejo> if Mint is based on Debian and Ubuntu, havent they run into the same issues?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> This shows promise
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Calamares is mostly written in C++11, with Qt 5 as general purpose library and UI toolkit.
<acheronuk> clivejo: they will not be basing on yakkety yet
<clivejo> oh this is Yakkety only issue right now?
<acheronuk> think so?
<clivejo> no idea
<clivejo> never installed Yakkety
<acheronuk> have only done in a VM here
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-qt4/4.11.4+dfsg-2
<acheronuk> ScottK said "this was sync'ed into Xenial" in his email, but I only see in yakkety, so presumably he meant that
<ScottK> I did
<soee> ok we will maybe get some feedback from users soon: https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/9Hef1REh2bd
<ScottK> soee: slide show is mostly for new users.  I doubt they'll be well represented in your sample.
<soee> ScottK: true, but anyway lets wait for some more votes and see what those users think :)
<BluesKaj> soee: for?
<soee> BluesKaj: ?
<BluesKaj> missed the vote thing , just got back
<marco-parillo> The problem is that there is no trade-off. If a devel picks up this task, does another task not get picked up?
<soee> BluesKaj: https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/9Hef1REh2bd
<BluesKaj> i don't care as long everything works
<soee> :)
<BluesKaj> breeze isn't my style , but i can live with it if need be
<soee> i like it tbh. (the icons) :)
 * clivejo wants chocolate chip KDE
<BluesKaj> I like breeze dark desktop theme, but I still prefer the old oxygen icons
<soee> https://youtu.be/YY_Lida4wY4?t=18m37s
<BluesKaj> http://imgur.com/lVEIg9J like this
<soee> not to big icons on task bar ?
<BluesKaj> it's OK , I'm 3M from the screen, they don't botherme
<soee> ah :)
<BluesKaj> it's my TV
<BluesKaj> use a wireless KB and mouse from my easychair
<BluesKaj> which kde/plasma package contains krunner/run command?. i just installed ubuntu-server into / then installed kubuntu and plasma desktops, but some packages like kruner are MIA
<clivejo> BluesKaj: plasma-workspace should pull it in
<BluesKaj> clivejo, just tried that, already the newest version
<ScottK> Do you have recommends enabled?
<clivejo> BluesKaj: what distro?
<clivejo> if its yakkety, half of plasma is stuck in proposed
<BluesKaj> hmm, i hear proposed is dangerous at times, do you have it?
<BluesKaj> clivejo,^
<ScottK> For the development release, you should never run proposed.
<BluesKaj> right ScottK, I'm missing the krunner after the fiasco trying to upgrade yakkety nvidia drivers, left me trying to install the daily which crashes ubiquity , so I install ubuntu server then installed kubuntu and plasma desktops. I mostly works but I miss the run command/krunner
<acheronuk> In VM the other day, I enabled proposed, grabbed plasma etc, then disabled again.
<clivejo> all I know is that plasma is stuck in proposed and breaks the system
<ScottK> You need to figure out why it's stuck.
<clivejo> you either have to install the packages via proposed or staging
<acheronuk> ScottK: It breaks the language packs for one reason I think.
<clivejo> BluesKaj: if its yakkety, enable plasma-staging PPA
<clivejo> I think scarlett also mentioned something about new packages needing to be reviewed or something
<clivejo> Im running plasma 5.6.5 on yakkety currently
<clivejo> with FW 5.23
<clivejo> apps Ive hit a road block with korganizer and minuet
<clivejo> and no reply to my KDE bug for korganizer which is almost a month old now :(
<BluesKaj> running plasma 5.5.5 atm. I suppose i should enable the stagig ppa
<BluesKaj> staging even
<clivejo> only enable while upgrading, then disable it again
<BluesKaj> ok ,installing 5.6.5
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> aamof I'm going to leave the default open source nvidia driver for the time being until the nvidia proprietaries are sorted out
<BluesKaj> ok rebooting
<BluesKaj> ok good, krunner is back in service
<clivejo> :)
<BluesKaj> ok , ppas are disabled, gonna call it a day...see you tomorrow, take care ;-)
<soee> hiho :)
<soee> ok i have now Neon on my laptop and Kubuntu on PC :)
<acheronuk> did you upgrade a xenial?
<acheronuk> I'm tempted
<soee> nope, i had some strange problems with breeze theme, so i decided to do fresh install
<soee> im on Devstable edition
<soee> so smooth :)
<acheronuk> may do that with my main machine. 
<ahoneybun> oh godnes
<ahoneybun> found a site with amazing game wallpapers
<soee> mind sharing ?
<acheronuk> OK. kubuntu is great, but at the moment everything is a bit roadblocked
<ahoneybun> http://www.thevideogamegallery.com/
<ahoneybun> I'm talking this site high size wallpapers are 10mbs each or so
<soee> ;o
<ahoneybun> soee: https://www.flickr.com/photos/44748317@N08/27726723391/in/dateposted-public/
<ahoneybun> ;)
<soee> ;D
<ahoneybun> looks so awesome to me
<ahoneybun> my next to games
<ahoneybun> two big
<ahoneybun> soee: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/kubuntu-podcast
<soee> why not ust kubuntu group ?
<ahoneybun> people own that group
<ahoneybun> m
<soee> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=kde-neon-rock&num=1
<acheronuk> soee: yes, going to pay to run that on something
<soee> ?
<clivejo> acheronuk: is it possible to backport Qt 5.6.1?
<acheronuk> to xenial?
<clivejo> yup
<acheronuk> I'm sure it's 'possible'
<clivejo> mind trying?
<acheronuk> can have a go
<acheronuk> for plasma 5.7?
<clivejo> that would be the end goal :P
<acheronuk> I thought people were a bit dubious about providing qt 5.6 backports for xenial as it would disrupt the main archive packages too much 
<clivejo> maybe
<acheronuk> can have a go anyway.
<acheronuk> Ok. I'll give it a go in the next few days :)
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-21
<lordievader> Good morning.
<acheronuk> Was able to install the daily YY iso today by doing this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1593258/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1593258 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "16.10 KDE Daily Ubiquity Crash" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jimarvan> goood morning! :)
<acheronuk> morning :)
<lordievader> o/
<clivejo> interesting work around!
<acheronuk> clivejo: well, it is rather but force yes! 
<acheronuk> *brute force
<yofel> well, kicking the slideshow off the image is easy enough...
<yofel> something should take its place though
<acheronuk> will ubiquity accept anything non webkit based to show there I wonder?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> How have Ubuntu main fixed this, or does their slideshow not work also ?
<acheronuk> do they use pyQT4webkit at all? if not, then no need to fix?
<yofel> they don't use PyQt4, hence they don't have the problem
<yofel> we use our own self-written UI
<yofel> the backend code is the shared part
<acheronuk> ummmm. http://pyqt.sourceforge.net/Docs/PyQt5/pyqt4_differences.html
<acheronuk> "PyQt5 is not compatibile with PyQt4 (although experience shows that the effort in porting applications from PyQt4 to PyQt5 is not great). "
<acheronuk> Not great? 
<lordievader> Yes, not a lot of effort is needed ;)
<lordievader> Sometimes it is quite simple porting a Qt4 application to Qt5.
<acheronuk> the ui doesn't seem to import a huge number of modules....
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> well people like to have the slides https://plus.google.com/u/0/110954078302330754910/posts/9Hef1REh2bd
<acheronuk> soee: seems so. I can see the point that in long term they should be there. or something else giving info on what's new, how to get support etc...
<acheronuk> looking at the code, I certainly won't be porting that any time soon though.
<soee> yup
 * ahoneybun wonders if any KDE devs are looking to make a krunner ext for Mycroft
<ahoneybun> or something 
<clivejo> Mycroft devel has gone very quiet
<ahoneybun> I have it on my desktop atm
<ahoneybun> mm a snap of krita
<jimarvan> cya later peeps! :)
<jimarvan> Karate time
<clivejo> you have Mycroft on Kubuntu?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> 3 commands to get it from github
<clivejo> what can it do?
<ahoneybun> weather, basic math
<ahoneybun> that;s what I've done so far
<clivejo> okay
<ahoneybun> pretty cool so far
<ahoneybun> seems to use OpenWeatherMap for well... weather lol
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://launchpad.net/~acheron/+archive/ubuntu/qt5test/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=xenial
<acheronuk> will see what happens with that for xenial. could all go horribly wrong
<clivejo> so is 5.6.5 the last in the road for Xenial?
<acheronuk> plasma? presumably yes, in any official or semi-official form
<clivejo> should probably work on getting that backported then
<acheronuk> some fixes in there that people have asked about
<clivejo> any come to mind?
<clivejo> has anyone else tested 5.6.5 on Yakkety?
<acheronuk> maybe mamarley?
<clivejo> for me its rock stable
<mamarley> acheronuk: clivejo: Yep, running it right now.  No problems to report. :)
<clivejo> but Id like at least 5+ to give the thumbs up
<acheronuk> not got a real machine on YY I'm afraid
<clivejo> tut tut!
<acheronuk> I know I know
<clivejo> Rik are you voting on Thursday?
<acheronuk> which Rik? me
<acheronuk> I will be
<clivejo> yup you
<clivejo> LOL I dont have to ask about Rick
<acheronuk> REMAIN!
<clivejo> oh a contrast from the other Rick!
<acheronuk> he wants to leave then?
<clivejo> Id assume that from his Youtube videos!
<acheronuk> not looked at those
<mamarley> clivejo: Does it count that I am running it on 4 computers?
<clivejo> different hardware?
<mamarley> Not radically different.  They are all x86_64 with NVIDIA graphics, though two of them are old enough to require the 340 drivers.
<mamarley> Two of them are desktops and the other two are laptops.  Two of them have dual monitors.
<clivejo> any issues?
<mamarley> Nope, none.  You guys have done an excellent job!
<clivejo> well that does set my mind as ease a bit
<mamarley> (At least no packaging issues, anyway.  I do have a minor issue where the panel flashes transparent sometimes when doing stuff with maximized windows, but I have a hunch that is a Qt 5.5 bug and will be fixed in Qt 5.6.
<clivejo> oh my panel flashes sometimes
<clivejo> like its drawing a nofication message
<clivejo> but doesnt
<clivejo> hi Jim!
<jimarvan> yo!
<mparillo> clivejo: You mention [Plasma] 5.6.5 on YY? Is it in a PPA?
<clivejo> plasma staging
<mparillo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma ?
<clivejo> sounds good
<mparillo> 268 packages to update. I noted kactivities kde-l10n-engb kde-spectacle language-pack-kde-en
<mparillo>   libkf5screen6 will all be removed.
<soee> :)
<mparillo> Update successful. Re-booting.
<acheronuk> plasma-desktop-data still has breaks << 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu3~ on the language packs
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> need to update apps too
<mparillo> KInfocenter reports Plasma 5.6.5. The upgrade fixed the <alt><f2> biding for krunner that seemed to not work recently.
<soee> are you on Frameworks 5.23 ?
<mparillo> Yes
<soee> can you check if you can create any global shortcut and if it works ?
<mparillo> And it looks as if I really lost kde-spectacle.
<soee> so add some shortcut to any global action that doe snot have it
<mparillo> Sorry, I thought I knew how to add a global shortcut. I went to System Settings > Shortcuts and tried to bind About KDE to <ctrl> <alt> F12, but I got a black streen.
<mparillo> Do you have a suggested way?
<acheronuk> CTRL+ALT+F12 is a VT switch, so so you can assign that away in kde AFAIK
<acheronuk> *can't
<mparillo> Ahh, TY. What would be a good open key combination?
<acheronuk> soee: do you mean add a shortcut on an application already listed in the global section?
<acheronuk> or add a whole new one in the custom section?
<clivejo> mparillo: did you install apps 16.04.1?
<clivejo> need to install spectacle from that
<acheronuk> mparillo: anything unassigned - meta+ctrl+a?
<soee> acheronuk: check if custm global shortcuts work generally
<acheronuk> soee: so either or both then
<soee> so 
<soee> ? :)
<mparillo> For apps 16.04.1, I need to sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications ?
<mparillo> I set in Global Keyboard Shortcuts Konversation Next Active Tab to meta+ctrl+a and it worked. 
<soee> :/
<soee> mparillo: can you create new activity and bind shortcuts to both than
<soee> and check if they work ?
<mparillo> I created a new activity. What do you mean by bind shortcuts to both?
<soee> you can switch to given Axtivity by shortcuts assigned to each of them
<mparillo> I went to the new activity in the Activities, clicked on the configure part, set meta+ctrl+b to, but it did not switch to it.
<jimarvan> gn everyone! :) see  ya tomorrow
<jimarvan> mparillo
<mparillo> In fact, when I go back to the activity, the binding seems not to have been saved.
<jimarvan> mparillo: hmm why meta+ctrl+b rings a bell, as key shortcut? hmmmmm...
<mparillo> I will try c then.
<jimarvan> that too
<jimarvan> xD
<jimarvan> the "a" seems safe, b and c somehow not
<jimarvan> so you are trying to switch activities using the global shortcuts right?
<soee> yes
<jimarvan> hmm that is interesting indeed
<mparillo> No, I was assigning it in the Activity itself under the Other tab.
<jimarvan> oooooh
<soee> i think the binding is broken since Frameworks 5.23
<jimarvan> ye i think so too
<jimarvan> it does worth a look tomorrow! :) gn!
<mparillo> No better using a instead of b. As soon as I click OK, then go back in, it is not saved.
<mparillo> Anyway, got to put some meat on the grill. Good night.
<soee> bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=342186
<soee> mparillo: can you comment also, the bug as reopened
<acheronuk> just going to try in neon VM
<soee> this bug ?
<soee> it is broken here, i'm on Neon now :)
<acheronuk> yes, broken here. doesn't save it.
<mparillo> I updated https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=342186
<ubottu> KDE bug 342186 in Activity Switcher "Global shortcuts do not work to control activity switching" [Normal,Reopened]
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-22
<clivejo> for anyone interested Ive just uploaded backport of FW5.23 for Xenial to staging PPA
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.23.0_xenial.html
 * clivejo wanders off to bed
<clivejo> mparillo: does discover work in YY 5.6.5?
<mparillo> clivejo: My wife has the real HW I just upgraded earlier. So I am upgrading a VM on my work laptop. While it runs,  I would note that I had two problems with discover.
<mparillo> First, search seemed hit or miss.
<mparillo> Second, the way the text flowed just seemed a bit off (and I do not consider myself overly picky on that kind of thing).
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> There's a missing build package I'm wondering if its needed
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> PackageKit or something like that
<mparillo> It certainly works. But on the home page the app shuffle seems a bit off graphically. And for example, I can find Tor under Internet > Browsers but not when I search for it by name from the front page.
<mparillo> But the app shuffle is much better than a screen shot I saw somebody post a few months ago.
<jimarvan> good morning peeps! :)
<clivejo> morning
<soee> PulseAudio 9.0 Sound System Released, Supports Sample Rates Up to 384 kHz
<mamarley> soee: There is already a beta of it in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/pulse-testing/+packages :)
<soee> mamarley: did you tried it  ? :)
<mamarley> soee: Been running it since I upgraded to Yakkety.  I am also about to package 9.0 for Yakkety and Xenial and put those in ppa:mamarley/updates.
<soee> mamarley: but yakkety has it in archive ?
<mamarley> Oh, yes it does, I didn't notice.
<mamarley> (The beta, anyway.  Nothing has the final yet.)
<soee> ah ok :)
<tsdgeos> yofel: do you guys plan to backport kinit security fix to xenial?
<soee> i see Frameworks 5.23 are staged for Xenial http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.23.0_xenial.html
<soee> probably Plasma 5.6.5 next
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: the race and permissions fix here, included in 5.23? https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kinit.git
<tsdgeos> acheronuk: yes https://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20160621-1.txt
<yofel> where do those get announced? (yes, we'll fix it)
<tsdgeos> in the announcements list
<yofel> oh, *now* I see the mail
<yofel> thanks for the additional reminder
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<acheronuk> blx! http://blog.qt.io/blog/2016/06/22/qt-5-6-1-1-released/
<yofel> oh, a critical bug in Qt.. *yawn*
<acheronuk> lol
<acheronuk> wouldn't mind if I hadn't been building the buggy version 
<yofel> acheronuk: <lisandro_> they re released the tarballs due to the one.patch dfix in qtdeclarative we already have
<yofel> so you probably don't need to do anything
<acheronuk> yofel: looks like I grabbed the debian sources just before they patched it, so will need to update to qtdeclarative-opensource 5.6.1-4
<yofel> ok, thanks for checking
<acheronuk> glad that's the only change! 
<clivejo> anyone up for testing FW5.23 on Xenial?
<clivejo> yofel: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/265298278/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.plasma-discover_5.6.5-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> optional packagekitqt5, should it be installed?
<acheronuk> clivejo: I will install later
<yofel> well, feel free to try the ancient version we have
<clivejo> I dont know what it even does
<mamarley> Sorry, I already upgraded all my boxes to Yakkety.
<yofel> async package management backend (used by apper and more prominent in the RPM world)
<clivejo> so not needed?
<yofel> depends on what it would use it for - which I don't know
<acheronuk> clivejo: Qt 5.6.1 for xenial all building at least
<IrcsomeBot1> <marcinsagol> I'll test on Xenial nut after 20:00 CET.
<acheronuk> now running with FW 5.23 on xenial. will see how that goes
<clivejo> krunner hasnt published yet :(
<acheronuk> these too ages, and then suddenly all did at once https://launchpad.net/~acheron/+archive/ubuntu/qt5test/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=xenial
<acheronuk> *took
<DarinMiller> clivejo: I enabled backports landing ppa on xenial, but frameworks 5.23 was not there.  Do you have frameworks 5.23 in another ppa?
<clivejo> frameworks-staging
<DarinMiller> wow. 233 packages to upgrade just for frameworks?
<clivejo> just beware that it could break your system
<clivejo> testing only!
<DarinMiller> Life is adventure and everyday is a test :).  If it breaks we fix it.
<clivejo> just saying!
<DarinMiller> Doesn't frameworks have some x-dependencies with plasma these days? Thought I saw M Grasslin's comments awhile back where he released a plamsa update and forgot to push a fw dependency into 5.23.
<DarinMiller> In other words, do you have a 5.6.x build of plasma in plasma-staging that I should also enable?
<clivejo> its in backports
<DarinMiller> Backport, BP-landing, and fw-staging all turned on here.  Everything update without a problem. killall plasmashell && plasmashell and fw 5.23 running fine so far.
<clivejo> any others willing to test it?
<DarinMiller> Not sure how to stress test fw 5.23, I will relay any issues if I find any.
<clivejo> if I can get a few more thumbs up Ill try and stage plasma 5.6.5
<mamarley> clivejo: Now that I check again, I do have a Xenial VM sitting around.  I shall try upgrading that.
<acheronuk> seems OK so far
<DarinMiller> Do you plan to stage 5.65 in plasma-staging or backports landing or plain backports?
<clivejo> we stage to staging :P
<clivejo> do some testing
<clivejo> then move it to landing
<clivejo> do some more testing
<DarinMiller> :) OK
<clivejo> I think Ill copy FW over to plasma
<IrcsomeBot1> <marcinsagol> And than Plasma 5.7 :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <marcinsagol> With Qt 5.6 -.-
<clivejo> kopy underway
<mamarley> clivejo: The upgrade to FW5.23 on the Xenial VM went cleanly.  Rebooting now…
<mamarley> Looks good.  All the applications start and I don't see any issues! :)
<BluesKaj> just installed the 4.6.2 kernel and rebooted, but uname -a shows the 4.4 kernel and update-grub shows the 4.6.2 kernel , what gives?
<BluesKaj> ops wrong chat...nm
<BluesKaj> oops
<acheronuk> Qt 5.6.1 on xenial is a lot of breakage :/
<clivejo> :(
<acheronuk> but didn't expect anything else really. can see why neon rebuilt a fair bit
<clivejo> entire stack would need rebuilt?
<acheronuk> don't know. got a lot of slightly non standard stuff on this machine. should probably make a fresh/clean xenial VM to try it on
 * clivejo pokes LP
<acheronuk> on this machine with a dist-upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/17705211/
<clivejo> lot of removes!
<mamarley> I think a lot of those removals are transitive dependencies on a select few packages that depend on the Qt ABI version.
<clivejo> most of plasma by looks of it!
<acheronuk> then trying to install the held back qtchooser and qt5-qmake http://paste.ubuntu.com/17705313
<acheronuk> mamarley: probably right. had a brief look trying to work out what and went round in dependency circles.
<mamarley> I have encountered the same thing in the past and I don't think it was any more than 2 or 3 packages that needed to be recompiled.
<mamarley> I don't remember which ones they were though.
<acheronuk> shall try in a clean VM to see if I can narrow it down somewhat
<clivejo> yofel: is there a script to bump Qt version numbers in control files?
 * clivejo wonders why kwayland is red
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.6.5_xenial.html
<acheronuk> on Qt, may be some clues in here on what Mirv rebuilt https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-011/+packages
<acheronuk> although much is extraneous to kubuntu
<soee> hiho
<soee> clivejo: ill wait with testing Frameworks and try it with Plasma 5.6.5
<soee> *on Xenial
<yofel> clivejo: no, you just make sure you have all of Qt in place before you build kde
<yofel> acheronuk: once the packages are in backports-landing I'll set up a transition tracker so we don't miss anything
<acheronuk> yofel: yes, sounds good.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> Yofel would you describe how to do it so we know how in future?
<yofel> the transition tracker? I pointed you to the scripts last time.. It's a bit fiddly to get right (and the qt private abi transition will probably require using the debian ben file)
<acheronuk> aha! https://yofel.net/kubuntu/transitions/index.html
<yofel> acheronuk: https://yofel.net/kubuntu/backport-report/ben/ was what I did last
<yofel> the shell scripts in https://yofel.net/kubuntu/backport-report/ do the heavy lifting
<acheronuk> I see, yes. I was just going back over IRC logs that is all, and found that link
<genii> yofel: Just curious... do you get a hightlight when yofel.net is mentioned?
<yofel> yes ^^
<genii> OK, just wondering :)
<yofel> I like stalking my domain :P
<clivejo> click bait :P
<clivejo> downloads yofel malware :P
 * clivejo pokes LP
<clivejo> so *beeping* slow
<clivejo> acheronuk: is Qt5.6.1 for yakkety good to go?
<clivejo> if I klear the staging-frameworks PPA and rebuild FW5.23 on Qt 5.6.1 
<acheronuk> I've done all that I 'think' is needed for kde/plasma. there are extra qt components that could go in there
<mamarley> clivejo: Have you already kopied that stuff to landing?
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> but FW5.23 XX and YY have been copied to plasma-staging
<acheronuk> there are also some changes in debian git since the last debian revision release to unstable, but again not sure if really needed
<mamarley> clivejo: Oh, staging-frameworks, sorry.  I missed that part.
<sick_rimmit> Hi folks
<clivejo> hi Rick
<acheronuk> hi ;)
<acheronuk> or :)
<sick_rimmit> For the next Dojo, I am going to look at finishing the Getting Setup, as far as creating a pbuilder environment
<sick_rimmit> Then I thought it would be useful to work on understanding Debian Packaging
<sick_rimmit> I was thinking of working from the Debian Guide
<sick_rimmit> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/packaging-tutorial/packaging-tutorial.en.pdf
<clivejo> maybe we could get a debian package to talk about itself
<sick_rimmit> Sound OK ?
<yofel> !info hello 
<ubottu> hello (source: hello): example package based on GNU hello. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10-1 (yakkety), package size 26 kB, installed size 104 kB
<yofel> that's used by the maint guide ^^
<sick_rimmit> Cool, I can work with that
<sick_rimmit> yofel: A while ago you setup a machine for me to work on, is it still availabled. I tried to login the other day but couldn't
<yofel> ah, give me a sec
<yofel> sick_rimmit: ssh -p 2225 root@176.9.34.198
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: I need to replace bzr with git 
<clivejo> for what
<sick_rimmit> for package sources etc... yes ?
<sick_rimmit> or are we using both
<sick_rimmit> yofel: Thank you..
<clivejo> some might be still on bzr
<yofel> sick_rimmit: I'll leave it running again, but I ocasionally reboot the host and don't automatically launch the container after that
<sick_rimmit> yofel: Is there a cost to leaving it running ?
<yofel> no
<yofel> That's an LXD instance on my dedicated server
<sick_rimmit> yofel: Sorry my publickey changed, last time I did dojo I mistakenly overwrote it. I just uploaded my new key to LP
<yofel> sec
<yofel> sick_rimmit: try now
<sick_rimmit> yofel: I would like to use it for Dojo, and Packaging
<yofel> go ahead
<sick_rimmit> yofel: Brilliant, I have access thank you :-D
 * acheronuk kicks LP where it hurts
 * clivejo hi fives acheronuk
<acheronuk> :) http://i.imgur.com/HWP34qI.png
<clivejo> so it works?
<acheronuk> seems to
<clivejo> kmenuedit stil building
<acheronuk> yes, I was impatient
<clivejo> LOL
<acheronuk> I'll run on this on 2 machines for now, see how it goes
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you patch Qt 5.6.1?
<acheronuk> for what? that regression? 
<clivejo> security issue mentioned earlier
<acheronuk> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtdeclarative.git/commit/?id=33b3f7d5728bde68efafa7bfca311bcd223b624c
<acheronuk> done in qtdeclarative 5.6.1-4, which I updated both YY and XX with earlier
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<clivejo> can I klear out frameworks staging and kopy in Qt 5.6.1 from Ricks PPA?
<yofel> from my side: go ahead
<clivejo> or is there another way?
<clivejo> what would yofel do?
<yofel> the same
<clivejo> WWYD
 * DarinMiller clivejo cracks me up
 * clivejo thinks we should get t-shirt made
<clivejo> Kubuntu Dojo on the front and WWYD on the back
<clivejo> ok klearing frameworks
<clivejo> kopy'ed Qt 5.6.1 to frameworks-staging
<soee> o/
 * acheronuk waits for the bang/crash
<acheronuk> anyone who has left the frameworks-staging ppa enabled, BEWARE!
<acheronuk> going to look for my polling card and say goodnight I think
<acheronuk> yawn...
<clivejo> beware indeed!
<clivejo> could do boom!
<clivejo> hows testing of Plasma 5.6.5 on Xenial going?
<clivejo> soee: 
<clivejo> soee: your up :P
<soee> let me run Xenial machine and test
<sick_rimmit> acheronuk: Good Night, I'll be voting in the morning too
<sick_rimmit> Right thats me done for tonight, mostly ready for next weeks dojo
<sick_rimmit> catch you guys later
<sick_rimmit> ttfn
<soee> clivejo: upgrading Xenial
<soee> clivejo: all fine, not a single error
<soee> +1 for moving to backports form my side
<clivejo> need more testers
<soee> valorie: ping
<flexiondotorg> Hi, Ubuntu MATE lead here. Just wondering if Kubuntu are looking to participate in 16.10 Alpha1?
<soee> yofel: ^
<yofel> flexiondotorg: hi, and "no"
<flexiondotorg> yofel, Thanks :-)
<soee> yofel: are you able to test 5.6.5 for Xenial ?
<yofel> in backports-landing? (not before friday evening though)
<soee> yofel: plasma-staging
<yofel> not interested in that :P
<soee> :P
<yofel> I'll do manual QA after all our auto-qa options are used up
<clivejo> what happens on Friday evening?
<yofel> I get home and can upgrade my desktop
<clivejo> ah
<yofel> the packages look fine though from a quick test, so put them in landing so we can release them over the weekend
<soee> shal i ask for testers on G+ 
<soee> ?
<clivejo> only experienced testers
<genii> Is there some timeline on this?
<genii> I can test the 5.6.5 on Xenial 
<genii> Yakkety testing I need to install it somewhere first
<yofel> no timeline really, but no reason to delay it either
<soee> genii: please do test on Xenial
<genii> soee: Ok. Gimme some time to boot that box up and do updates. I'll let you know.
<soee> thanks
<genii> Have to go buy AA for mouse :(
<soee> :)
<goddard> in ubuntu 16.04 suspend doesn't work, but it worked in 14.04
<genii> Meh soee timed out.
<genii> yofel: Are there any other PPA I need as prerequisite before staging-plasma ?
<yofel> clivejo: ^
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> frameworks are in there too
<genii> OK
 * genii examines his bellybutton lint as install things scroll by
<genii> Pretty funky wallpaper
<genii-testing> Ok, so About screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/QB0Bx91.jpg      I noticed after installing Quassel the "Type here" above Applications was unresponsive for about a minute. This is a pretty stock install. Anything specific I need to look at?
<genii-testing> Every app when opening is fairly small on far bottom right, not sure if this is by design
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-23
<genii-testing> imagemagick not opening
<genii-testing> Whats this thing called "Lunch" ?
<genii-testing> I have gone sequentially so far through each installed application up to "Network Folder Wizard", will continue testing tomorrow. Findings up to this point: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17724485/
<genii-testing> I got a phone call and have to go somewhere
<ahoneybun> clivejo: what ppa do we test?
<ahoneybun> or ppa's
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: judging by today's kubuntu-devle IRC log, clivejo copied everything to "staging-plasma".  soee said they wanted xenial testers.
<acheronuk> ummm... kdeclarative in staging-frameworks built against Qt 5.5 for some reason, giving libkf5declarative5 a qtbase-abi-5-5-1 dep, and so a build depends failure on plasma-framework
<jimarvan> aaaaaaaaand good morning!
<jimarvan> :)
<acheronuk> kdeclarative picks up Qt 5.6.1 ok here in a pbuilder and sbuild, now anyway.
<acheronuk> morning :)
<jimarvan> omg can't wait now to go back home and read about ubuntu packaging. Received the Kubuntu Dojo reminder :D
<acheronuk> Thurs 30th :D
<clivejo> acheronuk: any idea why LP built it against 5.5?
<acheronuk> not sure. I just copied and rebuilt here: https://launchpad.net/~acheron/+archive/ubuntu/testing/+build/10158382
<acheronuk> and it picked it up with Qt 5.6 using the staging ppa as a ppa dependency
<acheronuk> rebuild?
<clivejo> but how many others did that :(
<clivejo> and why did it install the archive version then its in the PPA
<clivejo> I hate LP
<acheronuk> seems quite a few given that the 1st 2 I just checked had :(
<clivejo> probably that stupid publisher
<clivejo> taking hours to publish stuff
<acheronuk> could be. just checking a few random logs and so far seems it mostly the builds that executed later on that got 5.6 correctly 
<acheronuk> the amd64 kdeclarative build just completed was Ok with 5.6...
<clivejo> Im going to push a rebuild ppa20
<clivejo> upload even
 * acheronuk crosses everything
<acheronuk> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/267059172/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.frameworkintegration_5.23.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa10_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> pulling in dependencies versioned 5.23.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1 instead of 5.23.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa10
<acheronuk> so maybe some of them using build deps built with 5.5, selected 5.5 vs 5.6 as the old build deps wanted it?
<acheronuk> dunno
<yofel> I would rather say it's a publisher issue again
<yofel> don't upload packages when those you need aren't published yet
<acheronuk> clivejo: searching (very briefly) logs of what has built so far, seem they all got it this time.
<clivejo> hope so
<clivejo> building a lot quicker since
<acheronuk> they are using the ppa10 versions as build-deps, so no waiting this time
<clivejo> should be 20
<clivejo> oh right
<clivejo> gotcha
<acheronuk> yep. hopefully that is ok, despite the fact that some of the pp10 ones built against qt5.5
<clivejo> grrrr
<acheronuk> -dev deps shouldn't matter presumably in that regard
<clivejo> acheronuk: can you install it and see if its working?
<clivejo> on a disposable system?
<acheronuk> I shall make a new yakkety VM
<soee> hiho
<acheronuk> ho
<acheronuk> .... or hi
<soee> or both :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: the proposed update http://paste.ubuntu.com/17743891/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<soee> sddm removed and others ? sounds like a bad idea :D
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<soee> BluesKaj: got some Xenial box ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> btw , Hi soee :-)
<soee> BluesKaj: can you test Plasma 5.6.5 on it ?
<BluesKaj> already have it and it crashed twice yesterday and once this morning , have to do a hard reboot 
<BluesKaj> each tiime
<acheronuk> had a crash on my laptop but not on the desktop
<acheronuk> pretty sure the lappy one was due to me trying to get away with just restarting plasma, rather than a full restart though
<BluesKaj> looks like graphics card thermal shutdown in /varlog : "Desk-Yakkety kernel: [  415.509371] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: therm: temperature (95 C) hit the 'downclock' threshold"
<BluesKaj>  /var/log even
<marco-parillo> Yesterday somebody was asking for testers for XX?
<acheronuk> yes
<marco-parillo> Which PPAs?
<BluesKaj>  I'm using the new 4.6.2 mainline kernel , but i had a total crash before installing it 
<acheronuk> marco-parillo: plasma-staging - plasma 5.6.5 and frameworks 5.23
<marco-parillo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma ?
<acheronuk> if you are brave, yes
<BluesKaj> by  total crash i mean, not even ctl+alt+delete brought up the logout option , nor did REISUB have any effect whatsoever
<acheronuk> kernel 4.4.0-27 seems solid enough here
<BluesKaj> alt+prtscn REISUB , that is
<marco-parillo> On a VM, I am brave. On real HW, I usually wait for -landing.
<BluesKaj> I have a Xenial install as my fallback OS
<marco-parillo> The following packages will be REMOVED:  kactivities kde-l10n-engb kde-spectacle language-pack-kde-en libkf5screen6 libkwinglutils7
<acheronuk> is that on a xenial install with no previous plasma 5.6.x? 
<marco-parillo> IIRC, I had to do something to get kde-spectacle back on YY. Yes, this is a clean 16.04, with KInfocenter reporting Plasma 5.5.5 and Q5 5.5.1. 
<ahoneybun> yofel: clivejo ping
<acheronuk> spectacle and the language packs are the issue there. the rest is OK to go AFAIK
<ahoneybun> holy crap
<yofel> hm?
<marco-parillo> Now I am on KDE Plasma Version 5.6.5 and Frameworks 5.23. Going to re-boot to see if anything is obviously broken.
<ahoneybun> The best I can offer for this sponsorship would be services totaling $160 per month, or the cost of a Linode 24GB. Would you be able to scale down the requirements of your servers to fit within this amount to make it worthwhile for your project?
<acheronuk> marco-parillo: I've kept my language packs, but then I have some other ppas enabled on xenial
<yofel> "would you be able to scale down" XD
<yofel> I think we can live with that? ^^
<ahoneybun> yea I thought so too lol
<ahoneybun> the 24Gb plan has 24gb of ram and a 384 gb ssd!
<ahoneybun> I think it might be good to take 2 or three of the 8GB plan
<ahoneybun> thats 3 96gbs ssds
<ahoneybun> https://www.linode.com/pricing
<ahoneybun> sounds good to me
<yofel> depends on what we get regarding IPs. You could also take the large one and split it up using LXD or whatever
<ahoneybun> we could
<ahoneybun> they have static ips
<ahoneybun> I've had the same IP for over a 1yr
<ahoneybun> yofel: I'd like to forward the message to you so you can reply, or what do you think is best to get the best bang for the free buck
<ahoneybun> lol
<yofel> hm, the 3x8 idea might actually be better. We get more CPU cores out of that (12, not 8). Question is how the workload will actually look like
<ahoneybun> we need to get that login fixed real quick so we can put them on the sponsor page
<acheronuk> this is for packaging? hosting? or something else?
<ahoneybun> packaging 
<ahoneybun> they have some awesome SSDs
<ahoneybun> can CPUs of course
<acheronuk> with my slow upload I like that idea, not to mention the rest
<ahoneybun> they have some fast speeds on their end
<ahoneybun> it will be slow upload on your end either way
<marco-parillo> I re-booted XX, and got my new wallpapers, Dropbox, Muon Update Manager, Kinfocenter, Kate, Dolphin, System Settings, Kicker, Rekonq, Firefox all seem to start normally. And the Panel Autohide bug seems fixed.
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> So looks good
<ahoneybun> yofel: plus the 3x8 is still under their limit
<marco-parillo> Yes.
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yes, but if you pull source straight to the remote box, you can cut out some of the bigger slower uploads using your isp
<soee> clivejo: so i think next +1 for Xenial backports
<ahoneybun> 120 vs 160
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: of course
<ahoneybun> I test their speed near me around 750 mb down and 150 mb up or so
<acheronuk> marco-parillo: If you add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports as well, you can get back the language packs etc. and leave kactivities gone, as it's moved packages I think
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I felt the slowness even doing a 44MB Qt 5.6 source upload via my isp the other day, so would be great to do that on a remote fast connection
<ahoneybun> yofel: "Our developers could get a lot of work done with that amount of servers, the best we believe would be three Linode 8GBs. That is still $40 below your offer so we believe it would be the best for us both."
<ahoneybun> feedback?
<marco-parillo> acheronuk: TY. It seems all adding backports got me was an upgrade to khelpcenter. Do I need to re-enable staging?
<acheronuk> marco-parillo: with both enabled can you do 'sudo apt install kde-spectacle kde-l10n-engb'
<acheronuk> oh and language-pack-kde-en
<acheronuk> get back what you lost
<yofel> still thinking. A single 8 core box would have better peak performance than using one 4 core box and having 2 boxes lying around idle
<ahoneybun> alright I'll wait on your reply then
<acheronuk> clivejo: in a fresh xenial VM, with backports and staging ppa enabled, upgrade to 5.6.5 was very smoooth
<marco-parillo> sudo apt install kde-spectacle -y worked for me.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Would be of the same opinion as yofel
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> And we could carve it up virtually
<yofel> ahoneybun: OK, I *personally* would use one 24 node and give people access to individual containers. Worst case using one IP address and port forwarding
<marco-parillo> and it is bound to my printscreen key but acheronuk do I want -enus or somemthing like that?
<yofel> with that we can trivially scale the instances and everyone can use as much resources as possible
<ahoneybun> that's like a plan
<acheronuk> marco-parillo: -enus?
<marco-parillo> will kde-l10n-engb language-pack-kde-en get me the Queen's English? 
<yofel> it should
<acheronuk> marco-parillo: yes, in kde. colour etc instead of color!
<acheronuk> 'proper' spelling
<marco-parillo> Maybe in your neighborhood ;-)
<ahoneybun> yofel: We would put that Linode 24GB to very good use, it would be very beneficial to the project and allow our developers with slow uploads and downloads as well as slow HDDs to download source and build packages very quicky. Thank you very much for the offer!
<ahoneybun> draft reply
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> yofel: https://notes.kde.org/p/Linode_Sponsorship
<ahoneybun> also acheronuk or clivejo can fill in and edit with a KDE Identidy account
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I'm on the road so can't right now
<acheronuk> edit what?
<ahoneybun> that note
<acheronuk> oh. right. oops.
<acheronuk> want much more said?
<ahoneybun> is that final?
<acheronuk> I just tweaked slightly
<ahoneybun> it looks much better then what I had
<ahoneybun> yofel: think we should wait for more KC members to approve or just send it?
<yofel> do what you feel comfortable with... I think it's ok
<ahoneybun> what is with the .."?
<yofel> well, if you ask me, I - as a non-native speaker - would wait for another person to look at it
<ahoneybun> I'll ping valorie
<ahoneybun> and wait 
<ahoneybun> usually the best idea
<BluesKaj> Yakkety crashed again, think i'll stick with Xenial for the rest of my session, this is becoming a pita
<BluesKaj> yup, the gpu went up to 105C and creted a thermal shutdown...again om YY
<BluesKaj> on
<BluesKaj> gonna have to figure out why
<soee> ;o
<BluesKaj> hmm, can't seem to find a suitable gpu temperature monitor app in kubuntu
<genii> soee: I did a little testing last night of the staging-plasma. The main issues I noticed were that KBlocks still freezes the bar and clock until it closes with "KDEInit could not launch '/usr/games/kblocks'" message... ImageMagick (display Q16) and SSH AskPass don't launch.... Lunch complains of missing .lunchrc .. The error dialog does not show on Task Manager.
<genii> If error dialog is not explicitly closed when it appears and another app takes focus, it gets lost but shows again briefly when shutting down. Cannot alt-tab to it
<genii> soee: Is there anything specific I should be trying or testing ? Currently I'm just going through every application on the launcher and making notes. 
<soee> genii: the most important thing is to test if the packages updates fine
<soee> applications crashes etc. are in most caces upstram bugs
<genii> soee: The box was a Wily -> Xenial do-release-upgrade. All PPAs were disabled and none were re-enabled yet. So all stock repos except for staging-plasma
<soee> i think you can enable backports ppa
<soee> as almost all what we add now to Xenial lands in backports
<soee> clivejo: are you fine with moving Plasma 5.6.5 + Frameworks fromstaging to landing?
<soee> https://events.opensuse.org
<soee> talk about Neon
<BluesKaj> installed the nvidia-340 driver and gpu temp seems to be holding at 84C which is higher than the normal 75 or so but it's not creeping up so far
<genii> soee: Adding backports and dist-upgrade wants to remove libkwineffects7 libkwinxrenderutils7 ( and some old kernels ) and upgrade khelpcenter, no error messages or issues, finished OK 
<soee> well there is libkwineffects8 now so its fine
<genii> khelpcenter bumped from 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 to 4:5.6.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1
<soee> 5.6.4 ?
<soee> after adding backports or plasma-staging ?
<genii> backports
<soee> ok
<genii> soee: Should i dump /var/log/apt/history.log to a pastebin?
<clivejo> backports is still 5.6.4
<clivejo> staging-plasma is 5.6.5
<clivejo> FW5.23 and Plasma 5.6.6 both in staging-plasma PPA
<clivejo> soee: yofel wants to review them, he said it would have to wait until Friday
<acheronuk> soee: there is no new khelpcenter in plasma 5.6.5, so 5.6.4 is the most current
<acheronuk> also hence why adding backports upgrades it while the staging ppa on it's own does not
<soee> acheronuk: ok
<soee> clivejo: i think moving them ti landing is fine
<clivejo> it was moved to apps as far as I remember
<soee> and Philip was not interested with testing staging :)
<soee> clivejo: btw. what is the Apps status ?
<acheronuk> I always found khelpcenter to be not very helpful!
<soee> 1st comment https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/PZWMxZXocoC
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> kunhelpfulcentre
<acheronuk> more accurate :P
<clivejo> soee: apps 16.04.1 was staged 
<soee> full ?
<clivejo> I have been waiting on an answer from KDE regarding a crash I have with korganizer
<soee> so some upstram bug or packaging issue ?
<clivejo> been a month now and no answer
<soee> oO
<clivejo> I think its upstream
<clivejo> but Ive have no feedback about it
<soee> can't we just package it and wait for fix ?
<clivejo> it is packaged
<soee> clivejo: ok so 16.04.1 are done ? :)
<clivejo> I dont consider them done
<soee> can we stage  this https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-16.04.2.php ?
<soee> anyway can we jump to .2 ?
<clivejo> minuet is waiting on some 3rd party lib
<clivejo> I guess
<soee> in the end we will have to do it anyway so maybe it is better to start right away and work on .2
<clivejo> oh really?!?
<clivejo> when is .3 out?
<soee> Vivaldi ... gosh .. "Latest snapshot is out with color picker for themes" why do they work on such features and not some nice optimizations, profiles etc.
<clivejo> INTEGRATION WITH GIT
<clivejo> that should then git merge changelogs
<clivejo> oupps
<clivejo> buildlog
 * clivejo bangs head against wall
<acheronuk> start again
<clivejo> totally misread the issue#
<clivejo> Im looking for a Hangmans Hill
<acheronuk> oh, I see what you mean now. no, not that
 * soee has the ordered book https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-I6MMwYM-hqg/Vrsvv1t-53I/AAAAAAADgf4/s-rczgw5ksE/s512-Ic42/zielone%2520koktajle.jpg
<acheronuk> grr.. half the ubuntu infrastructure links I try are timing out
<soee> ahoneybun: ping
<clivejo> what do you mean by merge the buildlog?
<acheronuk> you linked to a buildlog
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> theres a missing file
<clivejo> I asked if you would fix the packaging and submit a merge request for it
<acheronuk> ah. I missed that scanning through
<clivejo> Im doing too much at once
 * clivejo is not a multi-tasker
<acheronuk> LP is temporarily unavailable.
<clivejo> LOL
<acheronuk> ah. on #launchpad, topic is "Firewall trouble affecting Launchpad and several other Canonical sites"
 * acheronuk gives up for now
<acheronuk> I'll give them an hour or 2 and come back
<jimarvan> helloz :)
<soee> hiho
<yofel> someone might want to close lp 1590079 in the kdenlive 16.04 changelog
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1590079 in kdenlive (Ubuntu) "Please push kdenlive 16.04 package from Debian or kdenlive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1590079
<marco-parillo> I wrote earlier that hiding the panel now works with Plasma 5.6.5. But maybe not exactly. Can somebody hide the panel, show the desktop, click the K kicker, and move the mouse pointer up to one of your favorites? It seems to me that the bottom of the kicker menu is high, where the pane should have been, but is now hidden.
<marco-parillo> the panel should have been, but is now hidden.
<yofel> and kreversi seems buggy enough for our error tracker to complain about it o.O - lp 1594515
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1594515 in kreversi (Ubuntu) "/usr/games/kreversi:11:QObject::setProperty:KReversiView::updateBoard:KReversiView::setGame:KReversiView::KReversiView:KReversiMainWindow::KReversiMainWindow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1594515
<soee> yofel: you were agains moving plasma-staging (xenial) to landing ?
<yofel> huh, no, I said to move it
<soee> clivejo: ^
<yofel> that launchpad seems to be having trouble doesn't help ^^
<clivejo> staging script just failed
<clivejo> I guess LP git is having problems too
<yofel> "Firewall trouble affecting Launchpad and several other Canonical sites"
<yofel> I can push to git fine, but dput just says connection refused
<clivejo> dunno, Im gonna leave it
<clivejo> not in the mood to be fighting with it
<yofel> guess the kinit CVE has to wait..
<soee> ovidiuflorin: ubbotu bot on #kubuntu returns wrong link to download page, it shows http://kubuntu.org/download.php while it should be http://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/ - can you somehow fix this ?
<yofel> he can't, I'll ask in ubuntu-ops
<soee> thank you
<yofel> soee: fixed
<soee> cool :
<soee> :)
 * yofel wonders how to make jenkins parse parameter from a json request...
<yofel> *parameters
<genii> You guys can just ping me for factoid changes next time if you like
<acheronuk> clivejo: did the merge on krdc BTW. seems to be fine in pbuilder now at least
 * yofel throws invalid json at jenkins
<soee> :D
<yofel> and a couple net.sf.json.JSONNull's just for the heck of it
<acheronuk> in/out. too late now
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> now the fun begins
<soee> prty time ?
<clivejo> lots of speculation and interviews with "experts"
<soee> same here, whole day "-)
<clivejo> went did Postman Pat get a helicopter?
<acheronuk> long night if you can stomach it
<clivejo> nah
<clivejo> Im not that interested in the result
<acheronuk> the aftermath could be interesting though
<clivejo> indeed
<soee> Sky News: 52 %- stay, 48% - leave
<clivejo> and how do they know that?!?
<soee> dunno :D
<soee> it was fixed long before
<yofel> i.e. 52%- "Cameron is in trouble", 48%- "Get rid of the government"?
<soee> UK - hey we want some laws changed in EU for us or we quit, than: ok we have what we wanted we stay
<soee> let people vote but it doesntmatter
<acheronuk> its all a halfbaked mess
<clivejo> soee: true, thats what happened in Ireland
<clivejo> sorry, thats the wrong answer
<soee> that what was in Scotland when they voted to leave uk
<clivejo> says yes 
<soee> remember "It doesn't matter who votes; it matters who counts the votes
<soee> ~ 150 votes: https://plus.google.com/u/0/110954078302330754910/posts/9Hef1REh2bd
<clivejo> grrr staging script keeps crashing
<acheronuk> lol. dead heat. that would be funny
<yofel> hm... that worked. 
<yofel> well, "worked"
 * yofel grabs the krdc merge as a test dummy
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> *wonders what yofel is up to*
<yofel> figuring out git push notifications for jenkins
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Ah
<yofel> oh, we have no jenkins job for krdc
<yofel> so much for that
<clivejo> make one :P
<clivejo> script is crashing === baloo-widgets5 is not in the archive
<yofel> ok, the triggers are actually dead easy...
<yofel> now I just need to write a script to add an appropriate webhook to every repo
<clivejo> have you an example?
<yofel> you just need the appropriate target for the jenkins git plugin, the akonadi-search builds were trigger with this:
<yofel> curl -X POST http://kci.pangea.pub/git/notifyCommit?url=git%2Bssh://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/%2Bgit/akonadi-search
<yofel> *triggered
<yofel> launchpad sends json data with the request, which is ignored in this case
<clivejo> so LP can trigger KCI directly
<yofel> yup. That's how the alioth kci triggers worked actually ^^
<yofel> they just used GET, not POST.
<IrcsomeBot1> <marcinsagol> Plasma 5.6.5 -> Xenial landing ?
<yofel> hooks for all repositories in place
<yofel> lets see how that'll work out
<IrcsomeBot1> <marcinsagol> What does in general?
<clivejo> yofel: have you tweaked the staging script ?
<clivejo> oh never mind I see the problem 
 * clivejo face plam
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-24
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> Wow
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> Kettering votes by 61% to leave EU
<soee> +1
<jimarvan> Good morning peeps!
<jimarvan> and what a ridicilously strange morning it is! ;)
<yofel> true
 * acheronuk wants to go back to sleep and it be just a dream
<jimarvan> ηεηε
<jimarvan> hehe
<jimarvan> Do not worry Norwegians are still day dreaming about it and they are fine xD
<jimarvan> I guess I will have to start packing over here too lol
<acheronuk> yofel: I presume I should I keep updating the Qt 5.6 packages in my ppa as debian release their revisions? e.g. 5.6.1+dfsg-3 https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtbase.git
<yofel> acheronuk: if you want to, but I wouldn't consider it necessary for yakkety at least. They'll get superseded by the official packages eventually. It makes sense for the backports though
<acheronuk> I may as well do both. don't know what revision/version Mirv will eventually pull in for yakkety anyway, so I may as well track the latest
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * mamarley kicks LP.
<clivejo> FFS
<clivejo> WWYD
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHBULOK1bNk
<ahoneybun> valorie: ping
<ahoneybun> yofel: clivejo acheronuk I'm sending it as it is
<yofel> ack
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> mm should make a Kubuntu account on the site
<clivejo> ack = acknowledged 
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> Rick added some stuff
<ahoneybun> yofel: is there a email we should use or do you want access to the account??
<ahoneybun> they need one to link the linode to
<clivejo> does the KCC have an email address?
<yofel> we do have a mailing list
<clivejo> that wouldnt be any good for passwords and confidential info
<ahoneybun> we can use a members kubuntu email address
<ahoneybun> make a password only for a select few to have
<yofel> use whatever you want for now then, we can change it later on
<ahoneybun> k
<clivejo> shame there isnt a shared inbox for KCC@Kubunbu.org
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> yofel: email sent with the account info
<ahoneybun> not the pw or anything
<ahoneybun> ;)
 * clivejo cries
<ahoneybun> ?
<clivejo> apps are a mess
<clivejo> the epochs are totally fecked
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> with the new servers it will be easy to download at least
<clivejo> I dunno how scarlett staged 16.04.1
<clivejo> mustnt have been via the script anyways
<jimarvan> Guys
<jimarvan> I have an alarming incident happening, yesterday and today
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hiya jimarvan
<jimarvan> I am trying to catch up some network data to share
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> You Ok
<jimarvan> good good :D
<jimarvan> someone managed to control my mouse on my laptop
<jimarvan> and today it happened in front of my boss xD
<jimarvan> i switched off the moust, touchpad and touch screen
<jimarvan> and it was still moving and scrolling through my pages
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Are using krdc
<jimarvan> i moved the mouse cursor away from browser page to stop the scrolling. then the cursor moved back over the window and continued scrolling just like a user would do
<jimarvan> nope
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> or perhaps zeroconf
<jimarvan> i have not used any remote control software on this pc
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> making it discoverable on your local network
<jimarvan> the only think i can think of is that I installed adobe-plugin (the one from the Canonical Partners repositories)
<jimarvan> to use with chrome and firefox, which could a be a security problem. Also it happens only when i login in IRC
<jimarvan> it happened when i logged in last night in IRC too after work
<jimarvan> I am installing wireshark, to try and get some data, if that happens again
<jimarvan> I did change root password yesterday, but it seems irrelevant, since same thing happened today at 11:30
<jimarvan> no Samba installed on this machine either... Hmm this is going to be rather interesting :)
<BluesKaj> rootkit?
<jimarvan> hmmm
<jimarvan> i have viber and skype installed
<jimarvan> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<jimarvan> :D
<BluesKaj> install rkhunter perhaps
<jimarvan> rkhunter?
<jimarvan> will check! :)
<jimarvan> i am familiar with wireshark, but it is a bit overwhelming xD
<BluesKaj> !rkhunter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rkhunter
<jimarvan> http://rkhunter.sourceforge.net/?
<BluesKaj> !info rkhunter
<ubottu> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-5 (yakkety), package size 193 kB, installed size 984 kB
<jimarvan> awesome
<jimarvan> installing
<jimarvan> shmm
<jimarvan> no rootkint found
<jimarvan> *rootkit
<jimarvan>   /usr/bin/lwp-request                                     [ Warning ]
<jimarvan> And warning about suspicious files under /dev
<jimarvan> And group and passwd file changes
<jimarvan> any ideas?
<jimarvan> any adieas about a postfix account/group and postdrop group?
 * jimarvan wobbles his window frames... xD
<jimarvan> see ya all :D
 * clivejo curses and throws things
<BluesKaj> wifi still dropping out, clivejo?
<clivejo> the staging script keeps crashing
<acheronuk> hehe: new RAM installed :)
<acheronuk> always have to press so hard to get that to clip in that it feels you are about to snap it or the MB!
<mamarley> I know the feeling.
 * acheronuk starts looking at SSDs
<mamarley> SSDs are awesome.  If you have enough RAM, upgrading from an HDD to an SSD is definitely the best way to make your computer faster.
<acheronuk> 16GB now, so while not HUGE in moderns standards, is enough to have a few VMs or perhaps containers running with decent allocation
<mamarley> 16GB is still quite a lot, I think.
<acheronuk> perhaps. It's halved in price to upgrade since the PC was new, so thought I may as well max it out
<mamarley> Sounds like a good idea :)
<mamarley> My laptop and server both max out at 16GB too.  I think my desktop can hold 64GB, though it only has 16GB in it currently.
<mamarley> My other laptop (the old one) is maxed out at 4GB.
<acheronuk> when I 1st started doing upgrades myself, I recall 512MB or 1GB was a big deal. scary
<mamarley> I remember those days.  Pentium 3s and 4s, and that incredibly expensive RAMBUS memory.
 * soee hot hot hot ...
 * mamarley gives soee an air conditioner.
<soee> :D
<acheronuk> iomega zip drives! christ!
<mamarley> I had one of those!
<acheronuk> my nephew asked what a floppy disk is!
<mamarley> Whoa, how old is he?
<acheronuk> 8
<clivejo> opposite of a hard disk
<acheronuk> but scarily tech savvy on the modern stuff
<mamarley> Yeah, that makes sense.  I think the last time I messed with a floppy disk for anything other than the old digital piano my parents have was well over 8 years ago.
<clivejo> actual floppy disc or the semi floppy one?
<acheronuk> my older nieces and nephews in their 20s at least know
<mamarley> clivejo: 3.5" hardshell diskettes
<clivejo> the 5 1/4 are the proper floppies
<clivejo> those are fake floppies
<mamarley> The only time I have ever used the 5.25" floppies were with the Apple //e computers my elementary school had.
<Jacob-vc> My server has 512 MB DDR. It's headless and works like a charm. 
<clivejo> I have a floppy drive for my commodore 64
 * mamarley has a USB 3.5" floppy drive.
<clivejo> it was the dogs didies
<acheronuk> did have one of these in a box somewhere that I semi-inherited from older sibling https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acorn_Electron
<clivejo> acheronuk: you going to show it on podcast?
<clivejo> or next party#
<mamarley> I also made a musical instrument out of some floppy drives and an Arduino once, but too many of the drives broke and I couldn't find any replacements.
<clivejo> I have a stack of them somewhere
<acheronuk> haven't seen it in years, if it's still about. maybe in the loft
<clivejo> and old HDDs
<clivejo> like 50Mb and 100Mb
 * mamarley has an old 500-some MB Western Digital Caviar drive.
<clivejo> I think might be a 10Mb wincester drive
<mamarley> It still worked the last time I tried it, but I couldn't actually use it with an OS because the Linux driver for the PCI PATA card I had didn't support PIO modes.
 * clivejo yawns
 * soee that feeling when you ave crappy upload and need yo upload ~ 150 MB :<<<<<
<soee> interesting is that my cable connection max speed i can have in my location is ~20MBit and even cheeper is mobile LTE internet where it reaches ~50MBit download speed
<mamarley> Have fun with those datacaps, though. :(
<mamarley> The same was actually true of all but the fastest DOCSIS plans in my area until the cableco heard that Google Fiber was coming to town.  Then they changed their tune, and fast.
<soee> i wish thiscould happen here, but no chance atm :/
<soee> i think i take this LTE
* mparillo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.6.4 Y-ARCHIVE (Proposed),  X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.01 Y-WIP / FW 5.23 Y-STAGING, X-BACKPORTS| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
* mparillo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.6.4 Y-ARCHIVE (Proposed),  X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.01 Y-WIP / FW 5.23 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
* mparillo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.6.5 Y-STAGING,  X-STAGING / Apps 16.04.01 Y-WIP / FW 5.23 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
 * yofel wonders what to do with pangea-tooling
<yofel> do we want a group on github or do I wnat to put it on LP..
<clivejo> Id rather have it on LP?
<yofel> yeah, probably easiest
<clivejo> although I have an account on github if you choose that for some reaon
<clivejo> having everything all together makes sense for new people
<clivejo> well the LP triggers are working :P
<yofel> something at least ^^
<yofel> I'll put it on LP
<clivejo> what group?
<clivejo> or team
<yofel> now I just need to find out where jenkins knows what it should pull
<soee> where are we with 5.6.5 backports ?
<yofel> I would put it under ci admins, other suggestions?
<clivejo> makes sense
 * yofel tries that Vagrantfile in pangea-tooling
<clivejo> and people can make merge requests on that too?
<yofel> maybe not...
<yofel> oh, we have a CI project on LP. That'll work
<yofel> so yeah, MRs will work
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> what does could not merge cervisia kubuntu_stable mean?
<yofel> sitter: hey, mind re-owning https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci to the ci admin team?
<yofel> I would need to read the log...
<yofel> our merge cascade is complicated
<clivejo> it just flashed by
<clivejo> really not happy with the state of apps
<yofel> you could probably merge most of the new ones from debian?
<yofel> (maybe?)
<clivejo> I think Scarlett did merge them
<yofel> sitter: and that vagrant setup isn't supposed to work, right?
<clivejo> theres lots of merge markers still in changelog and control
<clivejo> also epochs that shouldnt be there
<clivejo> or ones that should!
<yofel> :/
 * clivejo crosses fingers and toes
<yofel> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling
<clivejo> will KCI load it from there now?
<yofel> still working on that
<clivejo> yofel: can you figure out how to retry a failed LP API request
<clivejo> so it doesnt fail the package just because the API is "unavailable"
<yofel> uh, catch the exception and try again?
<clivejo> yup
<yofel> dunno how the ci tooling implements that
<clivejo> maybe a wait
<yofel> I'm a ruby beginner
<clivejo> sitter recommended using a function
<clivejo> retry something or other
<yofel> well, you know the code better than I do ^^
<clivejo> <clivejo> sitter: LP is throwing HTML errors via the API and its causing KCI to fail packages which are actually building.  One such example is http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/lastFailedBuild/console
<clivejo> <clivejo> is it posible to retry this failed condition a couple of times before throwing the error and failing the entire package?
<clivejo> <clivejo> error is triggered in /var/lib/jenkins/ci-tooling/lib/lp.rb:152
<clivejo> <sitter> of course it is possible
<clivejo> <sitter> a handy helper called Retry.retry_it can help you do that
<clivejo> a handy helper!
<yofel> ok, tooling url updated
<clivejo> yofel: did you upgrade to 5.6.5?
<yofel> I tried, but backports-landing gave me 5.6.4?
<clivejo> 5.6.5 is still in staging
<yofel> well, backports-landing is mandatory, so the longer it's not in landing, the longer it gets delayed
<clivejo> needs little more testing 
<yofel> sure, and once it's in landing, it needs testing *again*. I'll test it once it's in landing
<clivejo> I dont have a xenial box to test on
<clivejo> can you move it over?
<yofel> can't you? You know better what needs to be there
<clivejo> not good at multitasking
<clivejo> and dont want to give the staging script any excuse to fail!
<yofel> ah yeah, wait for that ^^
<clivejo> I thought you said midweek you wanted to test it before it went to landing
<yofel> no, I said I would test it *once* it's in landing
<clivejo> oh
<soee> see ... :)
 * clivejo looks for his trout
<clivejo> yofel: everything in plasma-staging is ready to go for xenial
<clivejo> FW5.23 and Plasma 5.6.5
<yofel> ok, if that's all then I'll copy it
<clivejo> if you copied all packages for xenial
<clivejo> Id like to klear the ppa for plasma 5.7 beta
<clivejo> FW5.23 in frameworks-staging should be built on Qt5.6.1 that acheronuk worked on
<yofel> copying
<soee> yofel: to langind or directly to backports ?
<yofel> landing
<clivejo> is it worth uploading yakkety FW5.23 and Plasma 5.6.5 to archive?
<yofel> copy done
<yofel> hm, we never did verify lp 1576455
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576455 in kde-l10n-ru (Ubuntu Xenial) "SRu kde-l10n-* translation packages" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576455
<yofel> clivejo: I won't at least
<clivejo> do we have a PPA could put it in?
<yofel> ppa-landing
<yofel> same like last time
<clivejo> would you mind kopying those over too
<yofel> from staging-plasma?
<clivejo> yes both FW and Plasma for yakkety
<clivejo> Im running those at the moment and seems very stable
<yofel> so staging-frameworks too?
<clivejo> nope
<yofel> ok
<clivejo> just plasma staging
<yofel> copying
<clivejo> the frameworks in frameworks-staging are built on Qt5.6.1
<clivejo> there are a lot of apps!
 * BluesKaj adds ppa-landing again
<yofel> is the size of a freshly added folderview widget fixed in 5.6 or 5.7?
<BluesKaj> oops staging
<soee> yofel: not sure, in Neon whle desktop is set to mode "Folder view" so no such problem there
<soee> *whole
<yofel> not the mode, the widget
<soee> yes i know, but cant we do the same ? :)
<yofel> hm, I didn't think about that..
<yofel> would be a bit weird considering that our image should showcase KDE, but that might work..
<soee> huh ? weird in what sens ?
<yofel> well, the default plasma desktop is the widget one, right?
<yofel> So changing that to folderview for our image might irritate some people
<BluesKaj> ok gents staging -plasma ppa or.... ?
<yofel> unless we also switch the global default to folderview as well
<yofel> BluesKaj: ppa-landing for yakkety 5.6.5, backports-landing for xenial 5.6.5, staging-plasma for soon yakkety 5.7
<soee> let me check what Neon did after install
 * soee starts VB
<BluesKaj> yofel, ok up to date on the ppa-landing for 5.6.5,  so I'm looking at yakkety staging-plasma for plasma 5.7
<soee> yofel: neon in live session has Foler View mode and desktop after installation
<acheronuk> debian QT 5.6.1+dfsg-3 has "* Make libqtcore5a break libqt5scintilla2-12v5 (<< 2.9.2+dfsg-2~), pointed out by Scott Kitterman."
<acheronuk> so if I update to that, seems it will introduce more breakage in both XX & YY on their current versions
<soee> yofel: folder view widget on 5.7 http://wstaw.org/m/2016/06/24/VirtualBox_Kubutnu_18.png
<soee> manually added to desktop
<yofel> oh great
<soee> BluesKaj: ping
<yofel> now I just need to find out when they fixed that :D
<soee> i think on 5.6 it shoudl be also fixed
<BluesKaj> enabled the staging-plasma, but I'm up to date
<yofel> ok, then I can test that myself in a couple minutes
<yofel> BluesKaj: I said "soon" for 5.7 ;)
<BluesKaj> soee, pong
<soee> BluesKaj: can you add Folder View widget to yor desktop
<soee> and see what size it has on 5.6 ?
<BluesKaj> yofel, yes , got that
<yofel> gosh is the publisher slow these days...
 * clivejo nods
<yofel> no wonder the CI choked to death
<clivejo> its extremely annoying
<BluesKaj> soee, not a folder view user, but thanks for the info
<clivejo> that Qt5.6.1 took over an hour just to copy
<acheronuk> yofel: http://i.imgur.com/feNk0eq.jpg
<acheronuk> 5.6.6 intital placement was top left, but moved it out the way of conky to show
<acheronuk> *5.6.5
<clivejo> yofel: could you removed the kubuntu slide show package from the iso?
<yofel> acheronuk: that's ok, as long as it doesn't look like http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/Screenshot_20160421_172011.png
<acheronuk> yofel: yeah, seen that and gathered that is what you were checking for
<yofel> exactly, thanks for trying
 * clivejo hisses and spits
<acheronuk> with the daily iso stuck on plasma 5.5 it's hard to know what it will do when it does have 5.6.x
<BluesKaj> I worked around the ubiquity problem by installing ubuntu-server then kubuntu and plsama-dekstops, dumped mysql etc and now all sems well
<soee> Linux Kernel 4.6.3 Has Multiple Networking Improvements, Better SPARC Support
<BluesKaj> I installed the mainline 4.6.2 ..working well here
<BluesKaj> din't reallize 4.6.3 was released already
<acheronuk> yofle: ok. I'll not update my QT 5.6.for now with the latest Debian revisions, as not sure about these breaks. https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtbase.git/commit/?id=6d3679b006f65f498de4f5a516339cd1bbe3f8a9
<yofel> ScottK: why? ^
<acheronuk> XX and YY currently have lower versions 
<acheronuk> bbl
<soee> yofel: ping
<yofel> ?
<soee> https://github.com/KDE/plasma-desktop/commit/6051c1ee9c615cc370d440413d83bc873ddbc530
<yofel> soee: <3
<soee> but i not 100% sure this is the one
<ScottK> yofel: because if you don't update the symbols file and rebuild qscintilla2 when you update to Qt 5.6 it'll be horribly broken.
<yofel> ok
<yofel> shouldn't it have a private abi dep then?
<ScottK> Probably.
<ScottK> I didn't get that sorted yet.
<yofel> ok
<ScottK> BTW, this is why the latest sync from Debian FTBFS https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qscintilla2/2.9.2+dfsg-2
<ScottK> Once you have Qt 5.6, retry those.
<yofel> ack
 * clivejo kicks stuff
<acheronuk> so will be rebuilt when YY get's Qt 5.6, bit on XX no such luck as archive version has to stay at 2.9.1+dfsg-4build1?
<acheronuk> *but on XX
<yofel> we'll have to fix the breaks to match the appropriate version
<ahoneybun> yay Canonical IS fixed something
<ScottK> yofel: The Debian qscintilla2 breaks version is the one you want.
<acheronuk> but qt 5.6 on XX will break qscintilla2 and what depends on it either way?
<yofel> ScottK: so fixing up 2.9.1 won't work? (I'm usually a bit hesitant to backport that)
<acheronuk> apt-cache rdepends libqt5scintilla2-12v5
<ScottK> This is for some backport?
<yofel> ScottK: we were talking about xenial, for yakkety we'll use the debian version
<acheronuk> if no backport, then xenial will never get plasma > 5.6.5 
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Yes, in that case you'll need to adjust the version.
 * clivejo wonders if xenial deserves it
<ScottK> Look at the symbols file changes in 2.9.2+dfsg-2.
<yofel> Error loading QML file: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.desktopcontainment/contents/ui/main.qml:39:5: Non-existent attached object
<yofel> well that didn't work out
<ScottK> Given the overall labor shortage in Kubuntu, I'd tell people to use YY if they want it, but your call (obviously)
<yofel> I agree, but people want to work on it so I resigned to staying out of the way
<acheronuk> depends how many other roadblocks like this crop up I suppose
<acheronuk> I'm not fussed. If I want plasma 5.7 on xenial I would use neon. Or install yakkety when ready
<acheronuk> I would happily concentrate on YY
<yofel> hm, no, that patch doesn't seem to be sufficient for the folderview :/
<soee> :/
<soee> yofel: some more folder related i think https://github.com/KDE/plasma-desktop/commit/c3bdcd41a5405b732afc119f5b6a9593c600b7a4
<yofel> hm, making preferredWidth() and preferredHeight() return fixed values works,..
<yofel> folderViewLayer.ready -> false, how does that happen o.O
<jimarvan> hmm :(
<acheronuk> jimarvan: why? :(
 * clivejo yawns
<clivejo> such a tiring day
<jimarvan> indeed
<jimarvan> acheronuk: [22:43] <yofel> folderViewLayer.ready -> false, how does that happen o.O
<yofel> I'm still wondering that
<jimarvan> I just am lusting to start helping damn it
<jimarvan> xD
<yofel> 5.6 does work, so *something* got fixed
<jimarvan> :D
<clivejo> upload 5.6.5 to archive then!
<yofel> not an option for xenial
 * clivejo dances
<yofel> unless you have a 5.6 that visually looks identical to 5.5
<clivejo> cherry pick the fix?
<yofel> well, where is it?
<clivejo> in 5.6
<yofel> what soee_ found is one part, but something's missing
<yofel> yes, well, commit hash please? ^^
<soee> shall i help more ?
<soee> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=360354
<ubottu> KDE bug 360354 in Folder "folder widget minimum size" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<soee> https://quickgit.kde.org?p=plasma-desktop.git&a=blobdiff&h=6143dab2be9c282e6088e51675a4b166741d6f4f&hp=4993950ed4f9699c8107e878ca4f2db5600aa048&hb=d121520c4b649725f891d973c4aa5863767539f9&f=containments%2Fdesktop%2Fpackage%2Fcontents%2Fui%2Fmain.qml
<soee> would it be enought :>
<yofel> no, I'm running that, but height and width are always -1 because it's calculated when the folderViewLayer isn't ready
<yofel> I guess the ugly hack would be to set that to something like 200/300
<soee> but where our problems is ?
<soee> is it live session fault ?
<soee> the problem is here: !folderViewLayer.ready ?
<soee> when it becomes ready then ? :)
<soee> i am not familr with al this Qt stuff
<yofel> me neither, I'm clueless about QML
<acheronuk> soee: it happens with an installed plasma 5.5.5, not just the live session
<soee> ok and it is fixed in 5.6^
<soee> so so we should be able to get that fix :D
<yofel> I think I'll ask in #plasma tomorrow
<soee> i can stress a bit ppl on #plasma
<acheronuk> Sho = Eike on there?
<soee> mm. no idea
<yofel> yes
<soee> indeed https://behindkde.org/eike-hein
 * soee opened window with light on and now has ~1000 bugs/flies and other creatures inside :?
<yofel> yeah, don't do that :D
 * mamarley strangles LP.
<clivejo> always remember WWYD
<soee> its  hot, 25 °C
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSq4B_zHqPM
<soee> shal we release 5.6.5 to backports 
<soee> ?
<clivejo> ?
<clivejo> ?
<soee> yes ?
<soee> http://cukic.co/2016/06/24/remote-searching-krunner-blade/
<clivejo> yofel: ^^ is that behaviour normal?
<clivejo> I hought the pause job stopped all that from happening
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-25
<jimarvan> gn peeps :D
<valorie> soee and ahoneybun, sorry I didn't answer your pings
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> NP @Valoriez
<jimarvan> ahoneybun, thanks for the Steam group, signed in ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Oh?
<jimarvan> Civ5 on summer sale 75% for anyone interested, promised I would notify
<jimarvan> and I will message 3 more guys from podcast to join too :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nice
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I need to find a steam gift card
<jimarvan> indeed
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't think they make a $20 one anymore though
<jimarvan> sent you a steam invite
<jimarvan> it is 4.5GBP the main game
<jimarvan> i am sure both expansions are 75% too
<ahoneybun> 4.5GBP?
<jimarvan> yeap
<ahoneybun> I'm in US Dollar
<jimarvan> well ye... xD
<ahoneybun> I thought you were going to bed jimarvan?
<jimarvan> sent a progress report to my boss
<ahoneybun> oh?
<jimarvan> asking for vacations :P
<jimarvan> believe me it is SHOCKING big news
<ahoneybun> XD
<jimarvan> hahaha
<jimarvan> I reached that milestone I was talking about ;) (...finally...)
<ahoneybun> I'm installing more games
<jimarvan> how much does CiV5 with all expansions cost in dollars?
<jimarvan> 25 dollars?
<ahoneybun> let me look
<ahoneybun> wow
<ahoneybun> $13 dollars
<ahoneybun> around
<jimarvan> told ya?
<ahoneybun> never played the series
<ahoneybun> I have PA
<jimarvan> its an awesome opportunity
<jimarvan> I will arrange a champioship
<jimarvan> with small maps ofc
<jimarvan> may the best conqueror wins
<jimarvan> *win
<jimarvan> (though the charm of it is coop mode, team-mode)
<ahoneybun> I'm up for games I own ATM lol
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> and done... see ya tomorrow :)
<ahoneybun> I have Borderlands The Pre-Sequel, Dying Light
<ahoneybun> Portal 2
<jimarvan> Portal 2, but never played it xD
<ahoneybun> L4D2
<ahoneybun> it's fun
<jimarvan> I played a bit portal 1
<ahoneybun> much better when you can talk to though
<ahoneybun> we the co op
<jimarvan> I want to play Half-life
<jimarvan> soooo much
<ahoneybun> you have 4 portals lol
<jimarvan> no spoilers!
<jimarvan> :P
<ahoneybun> that is not the story
<ahoneybun> the coop is it's own thing
<ahoneybun> right now I'm working on my own build of Mycroft
<jimarvan> :)
<ahoneybun> trying anyway
<jimarvan> https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/107473457673091339260
<jimarvan> from Kereltis :)
<jimarvan> mycroft is awesome man
<jimarvan> I will show it to my boss on monday, it could be useful for homes with autistic children!
<jimarvan> good night and talk to you tomorrow
<valorie> folks, does the topic need updating?
<valorie> I think I've read all the backlog I missed during my dental work/mid-week trip to the cabin
<valorie> but I thought some stuff was in -landing to test?
 * valorie can test both xx and yy
<clivejo> any patches or merge requests for apps ( http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.2_yakkety.html ) greatly received
<clivejo> quite a few in manual and Im too tired to fix them right now
<clivejo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17832773/
<clivejo> FFS
<clivejo> Launchpad is temporarily unavailable
<valorie> :(
<ahoneybun> valorie: we have a big server coming our way
<ahoneybun> just in time that Canonical IS fixed our login issue
<valorie> I saw that!
<valorie> great work ahoneybun!
<valorie> I fixed a couple of typos in the response
<valorie> maybe too late.....
<ahoneybun> thanks valorie
<valorie> any time
<valorie> hopefully I'll be more responsive in future
<abhishek> hi!
<abhishek> any eta for kde 5.7 for kubuntu 16.04, given Qt version conflict.
<acheronuk> abhishek: nothing firm yet. that conflict makes it tricky to do without breaking too much other stuff in the archive
<acheronuk> clivejo: just looking at some of those apps, and seems a fair bit of difference for some between debian git and what kubuntu have now
<acheronuk> for example: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kde-baseapps.git/log/
<yofel> clivejo: that's what I thought too... weird
<yofel> ahoneybun: what's the new steam group anyway? I'm only in the old one
<acheronuk> clivejo: to add to that, I may not have a lot of time this weekend to look at those apps. maybe in the week if they are still needing it by then
<lordievader> Good morning
<yofel> moin
<lordievader> Hey yofel, how are you doing?
<yofel> tired, but at least that 3 day heatwave here came to an end..
<lordievader> :)
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hwy clivejo
<BluesKaj> hey even :-)
<BluesKaj> hi soee_
<soee_> hiho BluesKaj
 * soee_ hoooooottttt
<soee_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoxxHeBJmz8
<yofel> XD
<acheronuk> LOL! How much time do you need to source all those snippets? Impressive. 
 * clivejo sneezes
 * BluesKaj hands clivejo a kleenex
<clivejo> thanks
<clivejo> I think I just blew my head off
<BluesKaj> a cold or allergy or...?
<clivejo> random out of nowhere
<BluesKaj> suddenly in my old age I'm sensitized to pollen etc, never was allergic to much as a younger man, but now my eyes water, my nose runs and I sneeze a lot
<clivejo> I cant settle my head to do these
<clivejo> yofel: is there a script that can compare archive changelog with git before staging is run?
<soee> \o/
<acheronuk> would be nice to have something that summarises changes against debian or unstable git, vs what is currently 'kubuntu' stable
<yofel> clivejo: isn't it supposed to do that itself?
<yofel> clivejo: there is code for that in k-a, but no seperate script
<soee> yofel: did get some feedback about this folderview form plasma devs ?
<yofel> no, because I wasn't around most of the day and didn't ask
<acheronuk> I tried looking at the plasma 5.6 changes relevant to folderview this morning, and came up with a blank here also
<acheronuk> nothing in kde bugs or changelogs to indicate a 'fix' as far as I can see
<soee> well we have to wait for plasma devs
<acheronuk> is there urgency? next Xenial point release?
<yofel> that's july 21st, but yeah, needed for that
<yofel> ok, fix found
<yofel> I'll do the paperwork later
<soee> what was sit ?
<soee> ah i see on #plasma
<acheronuk> http://bugs.kde.org/358039
<ubottu> KDE bug 358039 in Folder "Broken initial layout of the folder applet" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<acheronuk> I searched and searched kde bugs as well. Grrrr
<soee> :D
<soee> btw. do we want Driver Manager KCM to be enabled by default ?
<soee> it doesn't work 
<soee> and i see Neon has it disabled
<acheronuk> OK. this may be a no, but is there any way of highlighting to new installer of XX that the best experience will be found by enabling backports?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: having a slide talking about the backports?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: that sounds sensible, with appropriate warnings/disclaimers
<ahoneybun> I think that is what you mean
<ahoneybun> I've edited the installer slides a little but nothing like adding another one
<soee_> cool thing would be to have some package that starts after first boot and makes introduction to system
<soee_> Mint has something like that ?
<ahoneybun> yea there was talk about that in the G+ community
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu MATE has something like it
<ahoneybun> we COULD fork it
<soee_> ah right :)
<soee_> https://ubuntu-mate.org/gallery/Screenshots/05_ABOUT.png
<ahoneybun> but we are a bit limited on devs
<soee_> hmm would be nice for me to start QML stuff learning
<soee_> but i'm time limited this month :<<<
<ahoneybun> QML would be super fast to built on
<ahoneybun> soee_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+source/ubuntu-mate-welcome
<clivejo> +1 for  Kubuntu welcome screen
<ahoneybun> clivejo: want to work on it?
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> mm soee_ to install the MATE welcome pulls the whole MATE desktop
<clivejo> Im _TRYING_ to get apps sorted
<ahoneybun> I know
<ahoneybun> your working super hard on that
<ahoneybun> I was joking on you working on it
<clivejo> but I would like to brand Kubuntu a bit more
 * soee_ dont understand why each Apps new releae makes so much problems for us
<ahoneybun> brand?
<clivejo> the khelpcenter is not up to scratch IMO
<ahoneybun> I thought they dropped that
<ahoneybun> it really is bad
<clivejo> that one knows its Kubuntu
<clivejo> its been moved to apps
<clivejo> seems to have been some work done on it
<ahoneybun> oh nice
<clivejo> but with the welcome screen we could point people to proper help sources
<clivejo> ie your doc work
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> most of that depends on Internet
<clivejo> most people have internet these days
<clivejo> you could install a bootstrap manual locally
<ahoneybun> yea
<clivejo> for the common offline help issues
<clivejo> ie getting networking working
 * ahoneybun wonders if the Welcome screen if something people at Akademy could do
<clivejo> Im surprised KDE plasma team dont have something like this
<clivejo> yofel: it does check archive against git, but it just moves the package to manual
<clivejo> to me, it would make more sense to do the check before so that the issues could be fixed
<yofel> well, that's currently only 1 pass, Feel free to make a separate script that can be used with do-all
<clivejo> any way to get KCI to do it as part of the merger?
<yofel> sure, add code at the start of the merger... but I'm not really convinced that it should be checking that
<clivejo> its rather annoying having all these packages moved to manual due to no change rebuilds etc
<yofel> hm, as those don't really matter.. you could dig out the diffstat SRU code so you get a prompt asking you whether the change should be thrown away
<clivejo> although a lot of these have other misisng entries :(
<clivejo> someone must have done a debian merge and removed entries that should have been kept
<clivejo> misisng xenial entries :(
<jimarvan> can it be reversed back?
<clivejo> Im adding themback manually
<clivejo> but I just cant be bothered right now
 * soee_ just broke blender ...
 * clivejo shakes head
<jimarvan> xD
 * jimarvan gets the vacuum cleaner...
<clivejo> smoothie all over the kitchen?
<jimarvan> brb :D
<soee_> in put it inside box with metal element and it broke one plastic element responsible for spinning it
<soee_> by  by 60 euro :/
<clivejo> what were you blending?!?
<soee_> fruits ;D
<clivejo> what kind of fruits?
<soee_> parts of severla, bananas, ananas, mango, kiwi etc.
<clivejo> they are soft!
 * clivejo think soee_ was blending something soee_ shouldnt have been
<soee_> nah, something like https://greenblender.com/smoothies/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Feature-Image-low-sugar-fruits-by-green-blender-960x540.jpg
<clivejo> use your teeth
<soee_> no, it supposed to be drik
<clivejo> but you broke the blender!
<soee_> that is why i dont have my tasty rink :<
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> cant you fix it?
<soee_> no
<clivejo> super glue it
<soee_> not possible, to invasive damage
<clivejo> no tasty drink for soee_
<clivejo> anyone suggest something good to watch on Amazon?
<clivejo> eakk
<clivejo> what the hell!
<clivejo> https://s32.postimg.org/42yz3ygn7/Screenshot_20160625_211152.png
<clivejo> is that co-incidence?!?
<clivejo> thats too freaky
<soee_> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-26
 * clivejo yawns
<clivejo> getting really fed up with apps now
<clivejo> !info ring-kde
<ubottu> Package ring-kde does not exist in yakkety
<soee_> :)
<clivejo> soee_: you heard of ring?
<clivejo> https://ring.cx/
<soee_> nope
<clivejo> oh
<soee_> looks interesting though
<clivejo> thought you knew of it
<soee_> not Qt :/
<clivejo> there is a ring-kde UI
<clivejo> and there is working going on to port it to KF5
<soee_> ;o
<clivejo> I think its worth supporting
<soee_> packaging or what support ?
<clivejo> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=ring-kde.git
<clivejo> packaging and including in Kubuntu
<soee_> in repos or installed y default ?
<clivejo> dunno
<clivejo> there was talk about it being a nice addition to PIM
<clivejo> like a complete office suite of tools
<soee_> so it is more for kde devs
<clivejo> well the UI wrapper is
<clivejo> the main program is maintained by ring
<soee_> i would love to see some modern, maintained communication tool
<clivejo> me too
<soee_> since kde-telepathy is dead
<clivejo> I use SIP communications
<soee_> and not integrated with thoousand of different servies
<clivejo> and would like a nice client for Kubuntu
<soee_> but sngle one for its users
<soee_> No personal information is stored on a central server. It is therefore impossible to create files on users. Anonymity and respect for privacy are guaranteed.
<clivejo> !info sflphone-kde wily
<ubottu> sflphone-kde (source: sflphone): SIP and IAX2 compatible VoIP phone - KDE client. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0.2ubuntu2 (wily), package size 2515 kB, installed size 6364 kB
<clivejo> thats its old anme
<clivejo> name
<clivejo> !info sflphone-kde 
<ubottu> Package sflphone-kde does not exist in yakkety
<soee_> meh it wants to install gnome-icon-theme
<clivejo> so its interesting to see work on the ring-kde project
<clivejo> would be a nice alternative to Hangouts
<clivejo> https://media.libreplanet.org/u/libreplanet/m/take-control-of-your-communication-with-ring/
<clivejo> soee_: would you be interested in testing if I can get it packaged?
<soee_> clivejo: sure, im always opened for new stuff
<clivejo> :)
<ahoneybun> yofel: joining in on the gaming?
<ahoneybun> mm Linda?
<soee_> ~.~
<ahoneybun> soee_: ?
<soee_> nothing :)
<ahoneybun> your not Linda?
<soee_> what is it ?
<ahoneybun> someone joined the gaming group 
<ahoneybun> Linda
<soee_> dunno, not me
<ahoneybun> what was the face >
<soee_> tierd eyes ;D
<ahoneybun> well oh
<ahoneybun> tried
<ahoneybun> so many Linux mulitplayer games
<ahoneybun> well SteamOS but still
<soee_> what kind of ?
<ahoneybun> some fun fighting game for one
<ahoneybun> Gang Beasts
<abhishek> hi!
<abhishek> Is there something called  Storage Service Manager in kubuntu 16.04. I am reading it online, but can't find it in my system.
<soee_> hmm i don't know
<soee_> what kind of storage ?
<abhishek> soee_,  https://plus.google.com/+FredRichards/posts/jWdbefGNeCr https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/513182-KDE5-Storage-Service-Manager-ownCloud
<soee_> abhishek: try sudo apt install storageservicemanager
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<soee_> hiho
 * clivejo yawns
<clivejo> soee_: any merge requests for me?
<soee_> merge requests ? :D
<clivejo> packaging fixes
<soee_> no :)
 * clivejo shakes head
<acheronuk> clivejo: sorry. been busy
<clivejo> no prob
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #35: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krfb build #44: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krfb/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krfb build #125: FAILURE in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krfb/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krfb build #369: FAILURE in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krfb/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #220: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #520: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/520/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krfb build #45: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krfb/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #43: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #190: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krfb build #370: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krfb/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krfb build #126: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krfb/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #221: STILL FAILING in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #214: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktouch build #48: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktouch/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #255: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #518: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/518/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #36: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #106: FAILURE in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #227: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #228: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #46: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #107: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #436: UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #47: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #165: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #35: UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1587: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1587/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1587: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1587/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1587: SUCCESS in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1587/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1587: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1587/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #5 for job iso_artful_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_unstable_amd64 build #5: SUCCESS in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_unstable_amd64/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #20 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #6 for job iso_artful_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #20: SUCCESS in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_unstable_amd64 build #6: SUCCESS in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_unstable_amd64/6/
<ahoneybun_> could someone update the changelog on babe-qt to 0.5
<acheronuk> foxes are cool
<acheronuk> https://cgit.kde.org/babe.git/commit/?id=fc5fdec5abda489a86d6bfd5d9d96a314748a057
<acheronuk> 'more foxes' is good
<mamarley> 🦊🦊🦊
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Until there is an official release, please don't change the version
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1588: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1588/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1588: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1588/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1588: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1588/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1588: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1588/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> that comment didn't help the cause there @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it does. as it's something any sponsoring MOTU needs to know, and better they know it up front than find out once they get through the whole process only to find then that there are no release tarballs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #37: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #187: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkface build #45: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkface/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #188: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #188: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #21: FAILURE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #189: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkface build #16: FAILURE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkface/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #5: FAILURE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkface build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkface/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #190: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkface build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkface/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/6/
<tsimonq2> valorie: o/
<valorie> tsimonq2: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/artful/kubuntu -- in ref to that, can you splain how I get crap off there we don't want to deal with because it ain't ours?
<valorie> as the release manager, I mean
<tsimonq2> valorie: First, talk with your development team to make sure *100%* that there are packages on there that are no longer needed.
<tsimonq2> valorie: Then just email devel-permissions with a list of packages you want off of there.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> clivejo: acheronuk^^^
<clivejo> what why huh
<valorie> this question was raised in -release in ref to ew binary: opencv [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.1.0+dfsg1-1~exp1] (kubuntu)
<acheronuk> no one is forcing us to maintain stuff there
<valorie> of course
<clivejo> I don't see the need
<valorie> but why should we release stuff we don't maintain?
<clivejo> just allows us to upload if we wanted to
<valorie> ok
<valorie> please let's develop a list of stuff we'd like to remove, IF we want to remove anything
<valorie> I'd rather not do it in dribs 'n drabs
<clivejo> what is the drive/point of it?
<valorie> simplifying
<acheronuk> I see no point messing with it
<clivejo> I agree with acheronuk
<valorie> ok
<tsimonq2> That's why my #1 step was "talk to your development team" :P
<clivejo> unless there is some technical reason for us to have to reduce the size
<valorie> thanks for the suggestion, tsimonq2
<valorie> I did follow your advice
<valorie> :-)
<clivejo> acheronuk: whats going on with KCI?
<acheronuk> define 'going on'?
<clivejo> all the failures
<acheronuk> things break. it's fun
<acheronuk> then you fix them
<clivejo> why was libopencv-dev bumped to >= 3.1.0
<acheronuk> see #ubuntu-devel
<clivejo> grrr
<acheronuk> 3.1.0 is in proposed
<clivejo> just for artful though?
<acheronuk> yep
<clivejo> so cascade merge into stable/unstable needs reversed?
<acheronuk> no, as we would lose it for artful if we merge those again
<clivejo> going to backport opencv?
<acheronuk> maybe, or lower the dep back. would have to quickly test what happens with that set to on in the rules, but not a new enough opencv
<gsilvapt> Hello all 
<gsilvapt> I need help fixing my apt package. It's broken and it is interfering with sbuild. not sure if it was sbuild who broke it in the first place... 
<genii> gsilvapt: The development channels are not for asking for support in
<gsilvapt> I know, although someone here could've come across the same issues I've had.
<valorie> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<valorie> hmmm
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> what broke?
<valorie> there have been a few people with corrupted apt, but that's not the help I was thinking of
<gsilvapt> I can't run apt update anymore. It says failed to fetch; unable to find expected entry in Release file (wrong sources.list or malformed file)
<gsilvapt> I remove that entry, and it freezes elsewhere....
<gsilvapt> When I run sbuild-update chrootName, it returns I have no internet connection
<gsilvapt> Wait, the sbuild-update command now works. It is not only working in my machine.
<gsilvapt> I think I'll remove the package completely and install again to see if that fixes it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> oh, sbuild.
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk is not the best to ask on that
<gsilvapt> Ok, removing the package apparently worked. Super strange. Lets try reinstalling 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #894: SUCCESS in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/894/
<gsilvapt> I'm having this issue with cantor, where allegedly files are missing but they are mentioned in the files and paths it mentions: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24902915/
<gsilvapt> Any suggestions? 
<acheronuk> -- The following OPTIONAL packages have not been found:
<acheronuk>  * Analitza5 , A library provided by KAlgebra. , <http://edu.kde.org/kalgebra/>
<acheronuk>    Backend to use KAlgebra with Cantor.
<acheronuk> so, if it's not finding that build depend, it won't build the kalgebra files
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #8: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #15: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #31: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapidox build #61: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapidox/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_sddm-kcm build #18: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_sddm-kcm/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdeedu build #46: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdeedu/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #49: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdcraw build #46: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdcraw/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkipi build #21: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkipi/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_smb4k build #34: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_smb4k/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #33: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksystemlog build #46: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksystemlog/46/
<gsilvapt> Hum, let me try working that then
<gsilvapt> Ok, the package then fails because the build version does not exist yet
 * genii makes more coffee and passes the mugs around
<gsilvapt> Does this means anything? Unable to connect to SSH host ppa.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation ? 
<gsilvapt> It's the second package I find that has the same reference in the end. analitza & palapeli
<gsilvapt> kapidox too
<acheronuk> launchpad having a temporary glitch. it does that sometimes
<acheronuk> genii: thank you, but time for sleep, not coffee I think :P
<gsilvapt> Okay, so no reason to be alarmed after so many failures? :O 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/158/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdegames build #28: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdegames/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/53/
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk removed amarok and telepathy as recommended?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #447: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #9: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkipi build #22: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkipi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #32: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapidox build #62: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapidox/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_sddm-kcm build #19: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_sddm-kcm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #16: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #521: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/521/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_smb4k build #35: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_smb4k/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdcraw build #47: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdcraw/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdeedu build #47: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdeedu/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #50: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksystemlog build #47: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksystemlog/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #34: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #53: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #54: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdegames build #29: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdegames/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #34: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #47: FAILURE in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #48: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #56: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/43/
<lordievader> Good morning
<acheronuk> yofel: ok to drop kubuntu-active from the meta? It seems completely obsolete with no deps, and seems  no use now, even transitionally since xenial
<yofel> yes
<yofel> that was really just still there for xenial
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1589: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1589/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1589: SUCCESS in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1589/
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1589: SUCCESS in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1589/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1589: SUCCESS in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1589/
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#37 (master - 6ded6cf : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/ebb3ac00ec2478fda219901ab7ab813112dafd3b...6ded6cf1f669a62daf77b9297c886f5c7e97bb1e
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/244905164
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #7 for job iso_artful_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #1 for job iso_artful_stable_amd64
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.artful/revision/1370
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_stable_amd64 build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_stable_amd64/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_unstable_amd64 build #7: SUCCESS in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_unstable_amd64/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1590: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1590/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1590: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1590/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1590: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1590/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1590: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1590/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #2 for job iso_artful_stable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_stable_amd64 build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_stable_amd64/2/
<santa_> tsimonq2, mitya57: are you going to update qtwebengine? because it's needed for some kde things. see akonadi-contacts here: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_applications.html
<santa_> (for instance)
<tsimonq2> santa_: Yes
<mitya57> In Debian we are waiting for hefee to update it, but he will be away for a week. Maybe we will upload something working to Ubuntu in the mean time.
<mitya57> s/Ubuntu/staging PPA/
<tsimonq2> ^
<santa_> https://packaging.neon.kde.org/qt/qtwebengine.git/log/?h=Neon/release
<santa_> I tried to rebuild the 5.7 against the other 5.9 packaging but unsurprisingly it failed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #215: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktouch build #49: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktouch/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #222: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #895: SUCCESS in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/895/
<gsilvapt> hello all o/ 
<gsilvapt> What could this mean in terms of build failure? https://paste.ubuntu.com/24912488/
<gsilvapt> I tried adding those paths to the .install file of the package but got the exact same error
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #229: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #245: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #306: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #214: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #165: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/165/
<gsilvapt> And there're three packages with errors related with the symbols. KCI-E :: It would very much appear that symbols have been retracted
<gsilvapt> What could that refer to? 
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #38: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gpgmepp build #45: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gpgmepp/45/
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Symbols are extremely complicated ;)
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: No mere mortal possesses the knowledge required to properly wrangle them :P
<gsilvapt> I've read a few things about it but if that means a complicated solution, then I can skip it for those who have more knowledge
<tsimonq2> I've fortunately figured it out, but it was pretty much trial by fire...
<gsilvapt> As usual :P 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_latte-dock build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_latte-dock/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/93/
<gsilvapt> How can I update my sources? I mean, I'm taking this repository https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kimap and I want to test some things with the symbols
<gsilvapt> When I try sbuild, it fails because some package versions do not yet exist
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/58/
<gsilvapt> clivejo, tomorrow, I'd like to go over kimap package with you. It would be a good task for me to learn a few things about symbol files. I've read docs but not enough. If that's okay with you, of course.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #36: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_latte-dock build #61: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_latte-dock/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #127: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #107: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #62: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #256: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #519: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/519/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #307: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #246: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #215: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_latte-dock build #58: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_latte-dock/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #166: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #82: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #39: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #230: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_latte-dock build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_latte-dock/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #59: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #55: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #37: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #274: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #218: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontactinterface build #52: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontactinterface/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syndication build #46: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syndication/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #155: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #83: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #275: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #219: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #128: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #36: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #192: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #51: FAILURE in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #70: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #522: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/522/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #156: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #56: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #37: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #280: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #193: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #52: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #71: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #19: UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #145: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #281: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #41: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #165: FAILURE in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #56: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #43: UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #50: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #34: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #177: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #166: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #49: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #55: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #178: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #32: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #76: UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #47: UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #284: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #285: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/285/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #31: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #57: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #32: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #271: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #271: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #43: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #83: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1591: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1591/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1591: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1591/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1591: SUCCESS in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1591/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1591: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1591/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> interesting networking development here for Artful 17.10  https://www.pastebin.ca/3834265
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_latte-dock build #63: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_latte-dock/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #64: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_latte-dock build #59: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_latte-dock/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1592: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1592/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1592: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1592/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1592: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1592/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1592: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1592/
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24918341/
<ejat> anyone can explain why amarok no longer needed? 
<mamarley> I believe Amarok was taken out of the default image because it is stagnant upstream.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yea it was removed from the kubuntu-meta package I believe
<ejat> owh .. 
<ahoneybun_> we're looking at replacements
 * ejat aaa okay .. 
 * ejat thanks for the insight :) 
<ejat> any list for the replacement ? 
<ahoneybun_> I'm voting for babe-qt
<ahoneybun_> but we need a release of it to work on
<ahoneybun_> still at beta right now
<ahoneybun_> also need it in the archive either way
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie want to help fill our show notes with updates on updates ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://phabricator.kde.org/T6350
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, later, maybe
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> on the music choices, clementine is Qt4 too no?
<ejat> ahoneybun_: how to reset plasma bar / spacer etc
<ahoneybun_> ejat: what?
<ejat> mine got hire wire ... in lately upgrade .. 
<ahoneybun_> you can remove the panel and add a new default one
<ejat> plasma bottom panel 
<ahoneybun_> but #kubuntu please
<ejat> okay2 .. sorry lame Q here
<ahoneybun_> no worries ejat
<ahoneybun_> removing the panel and making a new default one works
<ahoneybun_> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.10.2-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 1787 kB, installed size 9101 kB
<ahoneybun_> !info zesty plasma-desktop 
<ubottu> 'plasma-desktop' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-
<ahoneybun_> !info plasma-desktop zesty
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 1767 kB, installed size 8926 kB
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @ahoneybun babe might say its beta, but until there is a release on downloads.kde unstable or stable it isn't official
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I know just saying
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I've been poking him to make an official one
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Cool, but until that happens we can't do anything with it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> right
<ahoneybun_> !info 
<ahoneybun_> !info ark
<ubottu> ark (source: ark): archive utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 563 kB, installed size 2085 kB
<ahoneybun_> !info blinken
<ubottu> blinken (source: blinken): KDE version of the Simon electronic memory game. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 577 kB, installed size 1038 kB
<ejat> anyone maintaining the babe-qt packaging now ? 
<ejat> in ppa i mean
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Its in kci
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Could do with copyright looked at
<ejat> sorry , r u guys on telegram group ? 
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Yes
<ejat> normal group or supergroup ? 
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I'm currently trying to get to a meeting
<ejat> can u share which telegrambot you used for Ircsomebot ? since my not working perfectly teleirc bot
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Not sure
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> We use the KDE one
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> To bridge
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> What's your telegram username?
<ejat> @myfenris
<ejat> https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc <-- im using this 
<IrcsomeBot> myfenris was added by: CliffordTheBigRedDoggie
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> thanks for adding me in here
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Messages get copied over to IRC and vice versa
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> yeah .. but with teleirc in supergroup ... need to used / then is relay to irc ... but from irc to telegram works fine
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> works fine for me
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> my group is a supergroup
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @ahoneybun u using teleirc ? mind to share the config.channel in PM?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I am for my LoCo telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://cgit.kde.org/sysadmin/irc-notifications.git/tree/telegram-bridge
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> KDE's config
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk goes to find a very cold beer
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> thanks rik for sharing it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> probably not what you need, but think that is all there is publicly
<IrcsomeBot> * myfenris will look into it once got time .. now tight with workload :(
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> people om #kde-sysadmin run it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> *on
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> owh ...
<IrcsomeBot> * myfenris run it on Azure
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> i think , #ubuntu-rmb need to have this relay as well since there is always not enough quorum when member afk
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Sticker, 512x300) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/KQhjBoeQ/15405485050036417.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, i think the config already been tweak not using the default config file as what me and @ahoneybun using
<valorie> oh gosh, Alpha 1 is this next week
<valorie> guess I'll write to -devel ML
<mparillo> Question about Alpha 1: Normally, I pick up the plasma update from -staging while testing. So the fact that the archive is still missing two packages (http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/5.10.2_artful_proposed_migration.pdf) does not affect me at all. Has anybody installed a fresh ISO recently?
<valorie> I haven't 
<valorie> haven't heard of recent tests, but I assume we'll need to do that soonish
<valorie> working on the alpha 1 release page right now
<valorie> hmmm, will Apps 17.04.2 be ready for Alpha? the status page has little red clocks
<valorie> :(
<valorie> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/ <--- auto-updated, or ?
<valorie> oh, I see
<mparillo> valorie: No, I try to keep it up
<mparillo> But 17.04.2 is looking better every day: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/applications_staging/17.04.2_artful_retry_builds.pdf
<valorie> well, that's what I'm gonna put, and cross my fingers
<valorie> we have a bit over a week before alpha 1
<mparillo> The first link under the Automated reports has a link to the automated report: (http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/version_status.html)
<valorie> yeah, I saw that right after I typed!
<mparillo> But, I think (for example on Plasma 5.10.2) it indicates sometimes what is being worked, not complete. Because we need a MotU to migrate the last two packages to the AA Archive. (http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/5.10.2_artful_proposed_migration.pdf)
<valorie> right
<valorie> shadeslayer said he would do it; we just need to zip it up so he can upload
<valorie> when we're ready
<valorie> !info ocular artful
<ubottu> Package ocular does not exist in artful
<valorie> :(
<mparillo> So, I do my best with the big ugly table and the terrible wiki syntax (which is great for a quick and dirty, but unsuited to what we are doing).
<mparillo> !info okular artful
<ubottu> okular (source: okular): universal document viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 1534 kB, installed size 4951 kB
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> evidently forgot how to spell
<valorie> !info libreoffice artful
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.3.3-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 3 kB, installed size 13 kB
<mparillo> That's OK. I cannot spell Kalligra
<clivejo> calligra :P
<valorie> !info firefox artful
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 50.1.0+build2-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 46470 kB, installed size 112768 kB
<valorie> huh, that hasn't changed for months
<valorie> and yet I swear I've gotten a couple of updates
<clivejo> mine is 53.0
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/firefox
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/Alpha1/Kubuntu
<valorie> I have Installed: 54.0+build3-0ubuntu0.17.04.1
<valorie> on zesty backports
<clivejo> where did that desktop screenshot come from?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krfb build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krfb/46/
<valorie> from the plasma announcement
<valorie> all the image links are broken as usual
<valorie> acheronuk has some magic to make them appear
<clivejo> oh ok
<clivejo> the burger menu is on the right on our install
<valorie> you are welcome to upload a better screenie!
<clivejo> I don't have a "default" install
<clivejo> nor the internet to download the iso
<valorie> I thought I'd prepare a prelim news story
<clivejo> LP# 1451728 kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error
* mparillo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Artful Aardvark 17.10 archive is now open! | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.7 X Backports, 5.10.2 Z Backports A Staging | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.3 (excluding PIM) - Z/A Archive | FW 5.35 X/Z Backports, A Archive| Phab: https://tinyurl.com/mwh2lkd | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu
<clivejo> LP#1451728
<clivejo> we have removed telepathy from the iso
<valorie> cool
<valorie> so are you removing that bug from the list on the alpha1 page?
<clivejo> not sure
<clivejo> it still exists
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krfb build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krfb/47/
<valorie> maybe just add a note that it is no longer provided by default?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdegames build #30: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdegames/30/
<mparillo> !yakkety
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<clivejo> mparillo: do you have a default install?
<mparillo> I have a pretty vanilla AA VM
<clivejo> could you get a screen shot
<mparillo> BTW, YY support ends in July. Is that July 1, 13, or 31
<mparillo> Sure, the hardest thing is loggin into the wiki.
<clivejo> can you send it to me?
<clivejo> email or something?
<mparillo> Yup, or attach it to valorie 's phab task. Let me get on it
<clivejo> email probably better
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #896: SUCCESS in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/896/
<mparillo> https://phabricator.kde.org/T5964
<mparillo> Oh, OK. Your e-mail is on Launchpad?
<ahoneybun_> those last two are old lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #60: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/60/
<valorie> huh, never heard a word about UOS
<clivejo> clivejo@kubuntu.org
<valorie> I'm guessing it just got dropped in the scramble
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #109: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/109/
<ahoneybun_> kinda was a mess with the move to GNOME
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/53/
<valorie> I'm assuming we are a go for Alpha 1
<valorie> obv.
<ahoneybun_> when is the deadline for that?
<valorie> next Thursday
<valorie> release notes are started
<ahoneybun_> should push to merge my installer slideshow work then
<valorie> news story is started
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #220: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/220/
<gsilvapt> good evening all 
<gsilvapt> clivejo, you around? 
<clivejo> just about to leave
<clivejo> adding pics to release page
<gsilvapt> Ah, ok then. We can review the symbols errors some other time then :( )
<clivejo> mparillo: done, added those on wiki page
<gsilvapt> :)*
<mparillo> TY. I only now succeeded in logging into the Wiki. Actually better than last time (It took two days of trying IIRC).
<clivejo> gsilvapt: sure, if someone else has time you can ask them too
<gsilvapt> There isn't usually anyone around this time. But I'm available for 1 or 2 hours now. I'm kind of on holidays but I've to start being around more often 
<clivejo> tsimonq2: can you give gsilvapt a hand?
<tsimonq2> *looks around*
<tsimonq2> huh
<tsimonq2> oh
 * tsimonq2 has a busy schedule tonight, maybe tomorrow?
<gsilvapt> Sure, no problem! 
<ahoneybun_> cyphermox: what's the progress on that change to ubiquity, I don't see a change to the sidebar of our installer
<ahoneybun_> tsimonq2: guess who is watching my branch for artful now
<ahoneybun_> oih wait
<mparillo> valorie: Would a better Download Target be  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ 
<ahoneybun_> mparillo: for dailies?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun_: That's not new XD
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun_: Also, you fix your HTML? :P
<valorie> isn't that what's there?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #308: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/308/
<mparillo> There is a download location on: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/Alpha1 and it points to our releases
<ahoneybun_> tsimonq2: I think it looks nice
<valorie> oh duh
<ahoneybun_> Dalton does too
<mparillo> http://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<valorie> lol
<valorie> sorry! not thinking clearly
<ahoneybun_> tsimonq2: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/artful/view/head:/slideshows/kubuntu/slides/01_Applications.html
<valorie> fixed, thanks tsimonq2
<mparillo> valorie: no worries. I have the page up in case it is inconvenient for you.
<valorie> thanks mparillo
<valorie> lol, trying to do too many things simultaneously
<mparillo> My pleasure. With many eyes, all bugs are shallow.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #57: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/57/
<valorie> indeedy!
<tsimonq2> Bueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeno
<ahoneybun_> ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #44: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/35/
<ahoneybun_> tsimonq2: better?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun_: Maybe a >< bit 
<tsimonq2> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #38: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/38/
<ahoneybun_> just a bit ? lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #520: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/520/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/45/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-22
<valorie> devels: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomahawk-player/+bug/1698063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1698063 in tomahawk-player (Ubuntu Artful) "tomahawk-player build-depends on libechonest, which is removed from Debian" [Critical,Triaged]
<valorie> "
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/39/
<valorie> please comment
<valorie> to such on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1698063 and retitle it as a
<valorie> request for tomahawk-player's removal?
<valorie> "
<valorie> pfff, I know how to format better than that!
<valorie> but it's dinner time, so off I go
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #31: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontactinterface build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontactinterface/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #272: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #231: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #221: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #110: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #309: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #179: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #54: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #232: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #32: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #45: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #523: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/523/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #58: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #39: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #190: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #257: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #273: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gpgmepp build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gpgmepp/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #180: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #191: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #72: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #84: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #157: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #73: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #85: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #158: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #216: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #276: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #247: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #129: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #282: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #217: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #277: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syndication build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syndication/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #130: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #248: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #156: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #157: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #167: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #147: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #168: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #148: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #286: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #43: UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #287: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #43: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #283: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/44/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1593: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1593/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1593: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1593/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1593: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1593/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1593: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1593/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ahoneybun_> valorie: going to Akademy?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1594: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1594/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1594: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1594/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1594: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1594/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1594: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1594/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_labplot build #64: FAILURE in 7.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_labplot/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_labplot build #65: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_labplot/65/
<santa_> good evening everyone
<acheronuk> evening
<santa_> acheronuk: hey, I'm glad you are here, may I discuss the things I have on my table for the next following days?
<acheronuk> go for it
<ahoneybun_> heyo
<acheronuk> hi ahoneybun_ 
<ahoneybun_> hey acheronuk
<santa_> ok, in the first place I'm working on getting the kdelibs autopkgtrolling fixed. this is going to need a new pkg-kde-tools, so once I get that finished I would need you to upload pkg-kde-tools asap
<acheronuk> can do
<santa_> the other things I would like to get done is fixing the current akonadi autopkgtrolling so we can work on the remaining issues wrt kdepim migration
<santa_> and ...
<santa_> ark autopkgtest is going to fail unless we update libzip
<acheronuk> neon had a lot of hassle updating that
<santa_> so I would need you tou upload libzip (it's already in our packageset)
<santa_> not now, when the thing is ready
<santa_> what I did so far regading that is just assesing the thing
<santa_> so that's the three things I would like to get done asap
<acheronuk> sounds reasonable
<acheronuk> the libzip I am a bit wary of, but can assess that on it's merits
<santa_> I will try to offer something appealing for libzip XD
<acheronuk> not breaking our or other people's stuff is appealing enough :)
<acheronuk> seems this week I have just been fighting issues and breakages caused by new other people's syncs and transitions starting now stretch is out
<santa_> you mean as artful user?
<santa_> or in the devel scope?
<acheronuk> devel
<acheronuk> OpenCV transition which will hold up new digikam and libkf5kface if not all through proposed
<acheronuk> which breaks some old KDE stuff
<valorie> ahoneybun_: yes, all booked quite awhile ago
<acheronuk> take a lorry load of ice ;)
 * acheronuk has been thinking 30C here has been hot
<clivejo> acheronuk you such a wimp
<acheronuk> clivejo: did you shear max in the end?
<clivejo> been trying to get him to the groomers 
<clivejo> but its nice and cool here today
<clivejo> so been busy with other stuff
<clivejo> it reached a very pleasent 15C and is about 13C now
<BluesKaj> 17 and rain here
<clivejo> grrrr what is wrong with that dog!
<clivejo> lovely band of grey clouds heading for acheronuk
<clivejo> make some lovely fireworks for him
<valorie> acheronuk: I know I'm gonna suffer
<clivejo> where is it again?
<clivejo> 25-27C there at the moment
<clivejo> http://wxug.us/24lkj
<valorie> 24 here
<valorie> supposed to get hot this weekend, so I'll be heading to the cabin
<valorie> off to the hardware store
<mamarley> 26C and 81% RH here.
 * mamarley hugs the air conditioner.
<valorie> getting hotter out there
<valorie> I bought watering wands since my husband bugged out on me and went to the cabin
<valorie> easier job watering now but it doesn't make the direct sun any cooler!
<clivejo> watering wands?
<valorie> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0030FP476/ref=asc_df_B0030FP4765042303/
<valorie> ~
<gsilvapt> hello all o/ 
<gsilvapt> Anyone here with enough time to help reviewing some symbol files?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @gsilvapt, too late for me to get into that tonight I'm afraid
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> others may be 'lurking'
<gsilvapt> The last week has been super hard for me to be around at decent times. The next two weeks will be easier for me to be around and do stuff :) 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hopefully can make better progress soon then
<clivejo> gsilvapt: have a look at kdb
<clivejo> so the parsed console is saying KCI-E :: It would very much appear that symbols have been retracted
<clivejo> so we look at the build log
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/325022432/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-amd64.kdb_3.0.1+p17.10+git20170622.0127-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> find the lines
<clivejo> dpkg-gensymbols: warning: some new symbols appeared in the symbols file: see diff output below
<clivejo> dpkg-gensymbols: warning: some symbols or patterns disappeared in the symbols file: see diff output below
<clivejo> dpkg-gensymbols: warning: debian/libkdb3-3/DEBIAN/symbols doesn't match completely debian/libkdb3-3.symbols
<clivejo> Pasted the part here - https://paste.ubuntu.com/24928412/
<clivejo> so line 10 tells us a symbol has been removed
<clivejo> and line 11 tells us a new symbol has been added
<clivejo> when a symbol goes missing it is marked as #MISSING
<clivejo> so in the pkg-kde-tools package we have a tool called pkgkde-symbolshelper
<gsilvapt> In this case then, can we say a couple symbols are missing? Or all these #missing related to the same?  
<clivejo> some are brand new symbols and some have gone missing
<gsilvapt> I'll read the man pages of pkgkde-symbolshelper. Thanks for the help, clivejo 
<clivejo> grab the git repro for kdb
<gsilvapt> from kubuntu-packaging or the other one? 
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdb
<gsilvapt> that's kp.kdb then
<clivejo> kp:kdb
<clivejo> git clone kp:kdb assuming you have an alias set to kubuntu-packaing
<clivejo> you could also use the git-clone-all tool from KANG
<gsilvapt> Yes, I have one set-up.
<clivejo> ok checkout kubuntu_unstable
<gsilvapt> done
<clivejo> ok remember I told you its best to create two layer folder wise
<clivejo> ie kdb/kdb ?
<clivejo> or kdb/git
<gsilvapt> yes, I've been trying to do so
<clivejo> ok, so checkout kubuntu_unstable and change directory to parent
<clivejo> ie "cd .."
<gsilvapt> done
<clivejo> the tool pkgkde-symbolshelper needs to be supplied with buildlogs to figure out the symbols
<clivejo> they can be different in different arch
<clivejo> but because we only build KCI under amd64, we only have access to that buildlog
<gsilvapt> I see
<clivejo> so grab the build log
<clivejo> wget https://launchpadlibrarian.net/325022432/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-amd64.kdb_3.0.1+p17.10+git20170622.0127-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> then deflate it
<gsilvapt> wouldn't the pkgkde-getbuildlogs work here? 
<clivejo> gzip -d buildlog_ubuntu-artful-amd64.kdb_3.0.1+p17.10+git20170622.0127-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<gsilvapt> (I'm following regardless) 
<clivejo> there are many ways to do things
<clivejo> I prefer going the long way first, and then learning to shortcuts
<clivejo> helps me understand it better
<gsilvapt> I see, makes sense 
<clivejo> so move back into your git foler
<gsilvapt> I'm there
<clivejo> and run "pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch ../buildlog*"
<clivejo> so you should get a prompt asking what version you want to use
<gsilvapt> I'm there
<clivejo> Rik made a valid point the other day that I have been versioning wrong
<clivejo> out of habit I have been using "u" option
<clivejo> which is 3.0.1+p17.10+git20170622.0127
<clivejo> but the +p17.10 part is NOT part of the version number
<clivejo> thats the distro
<clivejo> ie 17.10 codename for Artful
<gsilvapt> I see. However, all options seem to have the same name around here
<clivejo> yup, so copy that text from the u section
<clivejo> and paste it in at the prompt
<gsilvapt> u = 3.0.1+p17.10+git20170622.0127 / d = 3.0.1+p17.10+git20170622.0127-0~ / v = 3.0.1+p17.10+git20170622.0127-0
<clivejo> then remove the +p17.10
<gsilvapt> 3.0.1+git20170622.012 -> like so? 
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> the .0127 is optional that indicates the time it was built
<gsilvapt> So, I paste the text of "u" and later I have the chance to remove that part? 
<clivejo> copy the text, paste it in and edit the distro part out
<clivejo> depedning on the buildlog you grabbed that could be +17.04 or +16.04
<gsilvapt> Hum, if I edit the distro part out it returns some errors:
<gsilvapt> pkgkde-symbolshelper: error: input symbol file template version (3.0.1+p17.10+git20170614.1740) is higher than the specified one (3.0.1+git20170622.
<gsilvapt> pkgkde-symbolshelper: error: libkdb3-3 patching FAILED. Will NOT continue.   
<gsilvapt> I have to use the full file name
<clivejo> yes, this is because of my *beep* up
<clivejo> and why Rik pulled me up on it!
<clivejo> basically when I refreshed the symbols previously I used the +17.10 part
<clivejo> which messes with the logic of the version
<clivejo> so to fix it, if we proceed with using the u version
<clivejo> so run it again and use "u"
<gsilvapt> the full filename with the +17.10part, right? 
<gsilvapt> I'm asking because you sound like we need to stop this error at some point but I tried removing that part and it didn't let me proceed :P 
<clivejo> yup
<gsilvapt> The only way I can proceed is using the not-supposed version of u, with the +17.10part
<clivejo> so it will tell you that 11 symbols have been marked missing
<clivejo> gsilvapt: yes, in this case we will go ahead using u
<clivejo> because I *beeped* up
<gsilvapt> Ok, that's done
<gsilvapt> I see, I'll pay attention in further packages with this error
<clivejo> ok, so in the output it tells you the file it changed/updated
<clivejo> debian/libkdb3-3.symbols
<gsilvapt> yes
<clivejo> so open that in your favourite editor
<gsilvapt> and there's a new file that was not here before. not sure if it is needed. I'm seeing it through git status
<clivejo> first line should be # SymbolsHelper-Confirmed: 3.0.1+p17.10+git20170622.0127 amd64
<gsilvapt> check
<clivejo> so we need to remove all instances of "+p17.10"
<clivejo> all 152 of them !
<gsilvapt> err
<gsilvapt> I'm going to run :%s/+p17.10//gc in all just to ensure if works properly
<gsilvapt> ok, 152 substitutions, done 
<gsilvapt> no need to check 1 by 1 :P 
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> ok so there are a number of lines starting with #MISSING
<clivejo> we need to remove them
<gsilvapt> Remove the line or remove the ones that start with #MISSING? 
<clivejo> entire line
<clivejo> should be 11
<gsilvapt> Check
<clivejo> ok so commit that
<clivejo> so you have Fixed Clives *beep* up, refreshed the symbols, and removed missing 
<gsilvapt> I should push to my own link and propose merge as we did before, right? 
<clivejo> yup
<gsilvapt> Pushed and now I'll prepare the MR
<gsilvapt> Thanks for helping clivejo. This work seemed easy actually. Are there others that require more stuff? 
<clivejo> well its not that easy!
<clivejo> MISSING symbols need to be investigated
<clivejo> as they could be an ABI break
<gsilvapt> Ah, right. I remember reading those words _santa wrote when explaining symbol files to Darin
<clivejo> but this particular package isn't in the archive yet
<gsilvapt> How do I know the difference? 
<clivejo> so nothing to break!
<clivejo> we'll take it slow
<clivejo> baby steps :)
<gsilvapt> Ok, there are more packages that had symbol issues. Am I allowed to go on and break them? :P 
<gsilvapt> Well, I could try building them but most have b-d that do not exist yet :\ 
<clivejo> at the moment, just remember if you see MISSING symbols, that should ring alarm bells for you
<gsilvapt> Which was another question I had: How can I add the same repositories that KCI has, allowing me to fully reproduce the build logs in my machine? 
<clivejo> you need to start thinking, why did they go MISSING
<clivejo> I don't understand your question
<clivejo> package repos?
<gsilvapt> for instance, kimap only raises issues with symbols. If I tried building it locally, I'll have b-d errors because the packages do not exist yet. Like, some b-d have higher version that those on the archives
<clivejo> if you are building unstable packages, you need to configure your build environment to pull from the KCI unstable repo
<gsilvapt> where should that be? 
<clivejo> I have no idea in simonbuild
<gsilvapt> tsimonq2, some help here? :) 
<clivejo> tsimonq2: how do you enable KCI unstable PPA in sbuild?
<gsilvapt> In case Simon isn't here, lets get back to the previous conversation. Assume I'll clone a repo I know it is failing because of the symbol files (ie, has the same error kdb had). I see some of those #MISSING. How do I investigate them? 
<gsilvapt> I didn't look at those before changing the lines - I'm a noob :P 
 * tsimonq2 looks in both directions
<tsimonq2> what
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> sec
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Add --extra-repository="deb [trusted=yes] http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci/unstable/ubuntu CODENAME main" as an argument on the end of your sbuild command
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild#Temporarily_adding_PPAs
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: "[trusted=yes]" is so that it doesn't whine about lack of archive GPG keys, which isn't really important if it's just a test archive build
<gsilvapt> Oh, temporarily? Is there something long lasting? 
<tsimonq2> s/archive/package/
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Well ideally you'd just use that to overlay, otherwise you'd create a new sbuild container with a name indicating that it's a KCI unstable schroot, then enter the golden schroot, add it to your sources.list (add-apt-repository doesn't work as sbuild disables PPAs) and import the archive key
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Everything you need to do that is either in the sbuild manpage, w.u.c/SimpleSbuild, or https://askubuntu.com/a/15272
<gsilvapt> Hum. That means whenever I needed to test if it works with unstbale PPAs, I'd run sbuild --add command before and it work for that build only, resetting afterwards? 
<tsimonq2> Yep
<tsimonq2> I don't see a problem with that if you just keep that argument stored away somewhere :)
<tsimonq2> Or go to the PPA page, get the details, and refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild#Temporarily_adding_PPAs on the rare occasions that you need to do that, like I do
<tsimonq2> Because to be completely honest with you, I think it's a waste of resources to maintain a separate schroot just to add another repo
<gsilvapt> Ok, sounds about right. Thank you for the help!
<tsimonq2> But maybe that's just me :)
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: You're welcome. :)
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: So for example, sbuild -d artful-amd64-shm --extra-repository="deb [trusted=yes] http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci/unstable/ubuntu artful main"
<gsilvapt> Hum, I see. Pretty cool!
<gsilvapt> I could even try previous builds (if necessary at all!, lol) like xenial, trusty... ? 
<tsimonq2> Yep, if there's KCI packages for it :)
<gsilvapt> Ok, makes sense. Thanks! 
<gsilvapt> And thank you too, clivejo ! 
<gsilvapt> I can get back to packaging without getting stuck with bugs I can't deal with!! :D 
<tsimonq2> And you can realistically do that for any repo you want. I remember with the Qt bootstrapping, I had to use Barry Warsaw's repository tools on my VPS to set up my own apt repo, then zsync my finished debs over to there and run a script. I used that exact command to add that as a repo for me to use when building Qt packages!
<tsimonq2> <3 sbuild
<clivejo> gsilvapt: read that discussion santa had with Darin
<clivejo> it tells you how to lookup symbols and detect ABI breaks
<gsilvapt> it can bring many problems but sure seems easier to work with than pbuild (sorry, no hate!!)
<gsilvapt> clivejo, part I and II? 
<clivejo> Rik gave you an IRC log
<gsilvapt> He did. Part I. But I found out there is a part II, thus I'm asking
<gsilvapt> here: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/symbols-files/
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: And it's what the official Debian *and* Ubuntu infra use for their package building ;)
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> both then!
<gsilvapt> Ok, I'll try to read both and follow them carefully. Not that easy when you learn better with hands on experience but I'm I'll learn something :) 
<gsilvapt> As long as it works, tsimonq2, sounds legit :P 
<tsimonq2> https://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html is something linked on there but it's something I really want to emphasize.
<tsimonq2> I've worked with symbols on all sorts of packages, and that guide right there is *THE* guide for updating symbols.
<tsimonq2> Bookmark that specific link, because it's really something extremely useful.
<gsilvapt> I will, thanks!
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk, santa_: Something that I've found really useful is to, as soon as you do an archive upload, grab the build logs for *all* arches and do a symbols refresh using all of the build logs given the instructions in https://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html .
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk, santa_: Or if you're building it in a PPA, to make sure *100%* that you'll have *zero* symbols problems when you upload it to the archive, just do a simple symbols refresh and you'll be golden. :)
<tsimonq2> Same goes for gsilvapt :)
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-23
<tsimonq2> I've picked that up from dealing with Debian's Qt packages.
<santa_> tsimonq2: we have been doing that already, that's what update-symbols-ppa from Kubuntu Automation does
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> bueno
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Test
<tsimonq2> 1 2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #46: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/46/
<lordievader> Good morning
<ahoneybun_> it's too early lol
<tsimonq2> Nahhhh
<tsimonq2> Red Bullllll
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1595: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1595/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1595: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1595/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1595: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1595/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1595: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1595/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Clive Johnston: Add isoimagewriter
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #57: SUCCESS in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #57: SUCCESS in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #57: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #57: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1596: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1596/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1596: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1596/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1596: SUCCESS in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1596/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1596: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1596/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter build #1: ABORTED in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_isoimagewriter build #1: ABORTED in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_isoimagewriter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter build #1: ABORTED in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter build #2: FAILURE in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter build #2: FAILURE in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_isoimagewriter build #2: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_isoimagewriter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_isoimagewriter build #3: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_isoimagewriter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter build #3: STILL FAILING in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_isoimagewriter build #4: STILL FAILING in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_isoimagewriter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_isoimagewriter build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_isoimagewriter/5/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ahoneybun_> ahh that's why I could not take the name
<ahoneybun> there we go
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_isoimagewriter build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_isoimagewriter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_isoimagewriter build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_isoimagewriter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter build #8: FIXED in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter build #8: FIXED in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_isoimagewriter build #8: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_isoimagewriter/8/
<ahoneybun> are we looking at: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/new-iso-image-writer-app-kde ?
<ahoneybun> it supports Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> would be nice to have an iso writing tool that works again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1597: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1597/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1597: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1597/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1597: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1597/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1597: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1597/
<Riddell> ahoneybun: clivejo was looking at it but he said it segfaulted on running, I'd be interested to know if anyone can get a backtrace
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Its on KCI
<ahoneybun> anyone seeing this : update-notifier-common
<ahoneybun> issues with it on artful
<ahoneybun> Riddell: fish: “isoimagewriter” terminated by signal SIGSEGV (Address boundary error)
<ahoneybun> not sure how to get a backtrace
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #181: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #169: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #33: STILL FAILING in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #182: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #170: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #34: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #171: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #183: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #35: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #172: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #36: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #184: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/184/
<clivejo> santa_: ping
<santa_> clivejo: pong
<clivejo> can you shed some light on this - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/325278788/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.akonadi-contacts_4%3A17.04.2+p16.04+git20170623.2051-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<santa_> 5 mins please
<clivejo> no problem
<acheronuk> clivejo: they have made a new lib, but we are not installing it
<santa_> clivejo: I think you need to provide a 'libkf5contacteditor5' package installing the library in question
 * clivejo wonders why there is no list-missing 
<acheronuk> cos it failed before it could do it
<acheronuk> for another reason
<clivejo> errrr think I'm too tired for this
<tsimonq2> !redbull | clivejo 
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redbull
<tsimonq2> Awwwwwwwwwwwwww
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #37: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #185: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #173: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #186: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #174: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #38: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/38/
<clivejo> New version of Jenkins (2.60.1) is available
<clivejo> any objections to updating it over the weekend?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #187: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/187/
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> what is the new syntax for list-missing?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #175: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/175/
<clivejo> last buildlog said 
<clivejo> dh_install --list-missing
<clivejo> dh_install: Please use dh_missing --list-missing/--fail-missing instead
<clivejo> dh_install: This feature will be removed in compat 11.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #39: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #176: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #188: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #40: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/40/
<valorie> hmmm, I just noticed the email thread about moving from lightdm to gdm3
<valorie> and I wonder how this will affect our users who also have another flavor installed
<valorie> I guess we'll need to test this maybe at alpha time
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-24
<ahoneybun> another flavor?
<ahoneybun> depends if 16.04 has lightdm or move to sddm
<ahoneybun> !info sddm xenial
<ahoneybun> !info sddm 
<ubottu> sddm (source: sddm): modern display manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.0-4ubuntu1 (artful), package size 561 kB, installed size 1604 kB
<ahoneybun> !info sddm xeniel
<ubottu> 'xeniel' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backport
<ahoneybun> !info sddm xenial
<ubottu> sddm (source: sddm): modern display manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.0-1ubuntu5 (xenial), package size 271 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<ahoneybun> !info lightdm xenial
<ubottu> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18.3-0ubuntu1.1 (xenial), package size 123 kB, installed size 700 kB
<ahoneybun> nope xenial has sddm
<valorie> ahoneybun: people can install as many desktop sessions as they want
<valorie> and the way that they will work upgrades is that they'll removed lightdm and replace with gdm3 if any desktop is present that has used lightdm
<ahoneybun> but we have sddm, if they replace that with lightdm/gdm3 then they might have a problem
<ahoneybun> depending if they remove lightdm from the repos
<valorie> I've asked about timing on u-devel
<valorie> there was never a question of replacing sddm
<valorie> however, if there is unity/gnome on the system, I don't know whether or not gdm3 would be automatically installed
<ahoneybun> well if someone installs another DE then it would bring lightdm atm
<ahoneybun> once that update comes not sure will happen
<valorie> right, which is why we need to test
<valorie> upgrades
<valorie> I plan to upgrade then
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1598: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1598/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1598: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1598/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1598: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1598/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1598: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1598/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
 * acheronuk watch results of retried autotests for PIM
<acheronuk> fingers crossed
<acheronuk> santa_: any idea how this build failure might be fixed? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simon/0.4.1-0ubuntu11/+build/12794250
<acheronuk> \o/
<acheronuk> Apparently successful
<acheronuk> final: akonadi,akonadi-calendar,akonadi-calendar-tools,akonadi-contacts,akonadi-import-wizard,akonadi-mime,akonadi-notes,akonadi-search,akonadiconsole,akregator,blogilo,extractpdfmark,grantlee-editor,gtkimageview,kaddressbook,kalarm,kalarmcal,kdepim-addons,kdepim-runtime,kf5-kdepim-apps-libs,kf5-messagelib,kjots,kleopatra,kmail,kmail-account-wizard,kmailtransport,knotes,kontact,korganizer,libfastutil-java,libkf5calendarsupport,libkf5ev
<acheronuk> entviews,libkf5grantleetheme,libkf5gravatar,libkf5incidenceeditor,libkf5ksieve,libkf5libkdepim,libkf5libkleo,libkf5mailcommon,libkf5mailimporter,libkf5pimcommon,mbox-importer,neofetch,pim-data-exporter,pim-sieve-editor,pim-storage-service-manager,sope,zanshin
<acheronuk> yofel clivejo: opinions on?  bug #1699794
<ubottu> bug 1699794 in Simons ESyS Stuff "FTBFS with OpenCV 3.1 in artful proposed" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1699794
<acheronuk> any fixes? or remove from artful until a KF5 port is ready?
<acheronuk> will have to do one or the other
<acheronuk> valorie: what do you think as well? ^^^
<mparillo> Did the PIM packages for 16.12.3 just land in the AA Archive?
<mparillo> If so, I can remove the (excl. PIM) from https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/
<mparillo> http://imgur.com/a/ByncR
<acheronuk> mparillo: yep, they should have migrated from -proposed to -release
<ahoneybun> mnm update-notifier-common is still broken
<mparillo> acheronuk: Thank you. I have removed the excluding PIM for Apps 16.12.3 for AA in https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/
<gsilvapt> Hello all 
<ahoneybun> heyo gsilvapt
 * ahoneybun wonders what will break if he removed update-notifier-common
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1599: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1599/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1599: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1599/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1599: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1599/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1599: SUCCESS in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1599/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Clive Johnston: Add ring-kde
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #58: SUCCESS in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #58: SUCCESS in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #58: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #58: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1600: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1600/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1600: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1600/
<clivejo> hi Mirv
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1600: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1600/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1600: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1600/
<genii> oooo greens
<clivejo> just tooling
<clivejo> I'm adding ring-kde to KCI
<clivejo> there seems to be a Qt5 branch, if I could get in touch with the maintainer to make a release of it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/1/
 * genii slides a large mug of strong fresh coffee over to clivejo
<clivejo> thanks, but Im just about to go have a takeaway with family
 * clivejo logs out of BBB
 * acheronuk assumed no BBB, as hasn't been a 'thing' for a while
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #51: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #47: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #36: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #27: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #26: FAILURE in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/26/
<clivejo> !info ring unstable
<ubottu> ring (source: ring): Secure and distributed voice, video and chat platform - desktop client. In component main, is extra. Version 20161221.2.7bd7d91~dfsg1-1 (unstable), package size 1245 kB, installed size 5328 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #37: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #41: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontactinterface build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontactinterface/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syndication build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syndication/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #48: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcontacts build #53: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcontacts/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #225: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #21: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #139: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #218: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #33: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #31: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #219: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #158: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #226: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #184: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #141: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #222: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #194: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add exceotion rule for libringclient
 * clivejo wonders what an exceotion is
<acheronuk> what I'll do to PIM is it breaks much more
<acheronuk> or that may be execution....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add project libringclient
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #25: UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #22: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcontacts build #54: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcontacts/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #49: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/49/
<valorie> acheronuk: answered you on the bug
 * clivejo cries
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #142: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #154: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #98: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #223: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #195: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/195/
<acheronuk> valorie: thank you :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #155: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #30: UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libringclient build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libringclient/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libringclient build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libringclient/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libringclient build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libringclient/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #192: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #284: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Clive Johnston: removing extra character from URL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libringclient build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libringclient/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libringclient build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libringclient/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libringclient build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libringclient/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #167: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #288: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #25: ABORTED in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #59: ABORTED in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #39: ABORTED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #113: ABORTED in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #59: SUCCESS in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #59: SUCCESS in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #59: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #59: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1601: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1601/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1601: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1601/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1601: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1601/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1601: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1601/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libringclient build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libringclient/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libringclient build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libringclient/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libringclient build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libringclient/3/
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you get this - https://code.launchpad.net/~gsilvapt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kimap/+merge/326258
<acheronuk> what about it?
<clivejo> stepping on your toes?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libringclient build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libringclient/4/
<acheronuk> why would it be?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libringclient build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libringclient/4/
<clivejo> you fixing stuff :P
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> Did I do something wrong?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libringclient build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libringclient/4/
<clivejo> gsilvapt: no no, just Rik is busy fixing stuff
<acheronuk> Rik is not fixing PIM today
<acheronuk> maybe Monday :P
<clivejo> whats all this ^^
<clivejo> watching it crash and burn :P
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> Ah, cool. I've been reading about those and it is a crashing course. If I miss something, please let me know :-)
<valorie> clivejo, rik -- either of you work on teh libzip for neon?
<acheronuk> valorie: nothing to do with me
<valorie> k
<valorie> I'm sure it can wait until Monday when the neon team is about
<acheronuk> I'm not keen on doing it for ubuntu either, as requires a lib/abi bump and lots of stuff not kubuntu rebuild against that
<acheronuk> valorie: I know the had issues. and had to add an epoch somewhere to try to fix
<valorie> that is the exact problem
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libringclient build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libringclient/5/
<valorie> breaking something in the KDE cit
<valorie> ci
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libringclient build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libringclient/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libringclient build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libringclient/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #50: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libringclient build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libringclient/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libringclient build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libringclient/6/
<clivejo> how do I manage to get so many tabs open
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libringclient build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libringclient/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libringclient build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libringclient/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libringclient build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libringclient/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libringclient build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libringclient/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libringclient build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libringclient/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libringclient build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libringclient/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libringclient build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libringclient/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libringclient build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libringclient/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libringclient build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libringclient/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libringclient build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libringclient/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libringclient build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libringclient/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libringclient build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libringclient/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libringclient build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libringclient/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libringclient build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libringclient/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libringclient build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libringclient/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libringclient build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libringclient/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libringclient build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libringclient/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libringclient build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libringclient/14/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kreport build #168: FAILURE in 7.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kreport/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #26: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kreport build #169: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kreport/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kproperty build #160: FAILURE in 3.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kproperty/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kproperty build #161: STILL FAILING in 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kproperty/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kproperty build #162: FIXED in 9.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kproperty/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdb build #163: FAILURE in 4.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdb/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdb build #164: STILL FAILING in 4.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdb/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdb build #165: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdb/165/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #41: FAILURE in 3 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #42: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1602: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1602/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1602: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1602/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1602: SUCCESS in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1602/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1602: SUCCESS in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1602/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1603: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1603/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1603: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1603/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1603: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1603/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1603: SUCCESS in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1603/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmime build #26: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmime/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #46: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #33: UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #41: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #26: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #42: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/42/
<santa_> good evening everyone
<santa_> acheronuk: I got your ping about simon (the package). could you please hold its removal until tomorrow night? I want to see if I'm able to make it build
<santa_> btw sorry for the temporary mute mode, I needed to focus very much on what I'm doing right now
<acheronuk> santa_: slangasek seems to have taken the initiative and removed it from artful -release anyway, but the failing build is left in -proposed, so is still there to fix
<santa_> ok
<santa_> regarding the things we have discussed I'm about to finish with kdelibs and pkg-kde-tools, I will need you to upload pkg-kde-tools to artful soon
<acheronuk> santa_: there is a new lintian in artful, so fun new warnings
<acheronuk> e.g. W: libkf5akonadicontact-dev: multiarch-foreign-shared-library
<acheronuk> and W: akonadi-backend-postgresql: empty-binary-package
<acheronuk> so I am doing a rebuild of apps to see what it turns up, while you were not about
<santa_> that's not the most urgent thing, but ok
<acheronuk> I know, but it causes some KCI 'unstable' count increases, which is a bit irritating.
<acheronuk> but yes, other things are higher priority
<santa_> acheronuk: so this is what I have right now: in tritemio we have been using the schroot backend for autopkgtests. this is not the best option since it doesn't give as much 'isolation' as it should give. I tried to set up something better, but it was "mission impossibru": it needs to be done after migrating tritemio to lxd, which is going to take time
<santa_> acheronuk: so, right now, due to this lack of isolation we have at leats couple of tests which are going to fail on tritemio but are going to succeed on the official infra: one is the kpty one, and the other is the kde4libs one
<santa_> s/leats/least/
<santa_> and probably we will have the same scenario with akonadi which is one fo the next things I'm going to work on
<santa_> s/fo/of/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #190: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/190/
<acheronuk> right. ok.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #43: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #44: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #45: ABORTED in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #181: ABORTED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #46: ABORTED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #193: ABORTED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #23: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #30: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #195: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #137: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #192: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #171: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #61: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #36: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #21: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #193: STILL FAILING in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #138: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #37: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #172: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #22: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #139: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #194: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #38: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #185: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #143: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #41: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #63: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #23: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #173: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #189: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #190: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #186: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #144: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #42: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #169: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #43: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #157: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #149: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #45: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkface build #18: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkface/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #160: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkface build #47: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkface/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #150: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #170: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #158: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syndication build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syndication/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #26: UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #897: SUCCESS in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/897/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #19: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #49: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kubrick build #22: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kubrick/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #31: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gpgmepp build #13: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gpgmepp/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #22: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #29: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #31: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #48: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gpgmepp build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gpgmepp/47/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_elisa build #27: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_elisa/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenlive build #34: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenlive/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #129: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #33: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #26: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #24: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #35: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets build #33: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #20: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #49: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #172: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #35: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #36: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #110: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #149: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #151: FAILURE in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #33: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_elisa build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_elisa/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #29: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #27: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #34: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #36: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #15: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #50: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #150: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #111: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenlive build #35: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenlive/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #25: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #18: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #152: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #34: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #37: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #433: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2303: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2303: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2303: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #102: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #547: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/547/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #514: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/514/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #103: ABORTED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #39: ABORTED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #548: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/548/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenlive build #36: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenlive/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #104: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #40: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #28: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets build #35: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #22: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #35: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_elisa build #29: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_elisa/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #51: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #194: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #442: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #443: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #195: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #177: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #366: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/366/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, FW 5.47 nearly migrated. ktexteditor is blocked by incomplete libgit transition
<santa_> ack
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #435: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #30: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #130: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #37: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenlive build #37: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenlive/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2304: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2304: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2304: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2304/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> I'm facing : no agents were available for this request when connecting to my working Wifi connection before
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> Tried to removed n add back the connection doesn't work
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> It's working fine in gnome but not plasma
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> can't test at the moment, but I don't see anything relvent in changelogs
<ahoneybun> afternoon folks.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1122: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #118: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #31: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #42: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/42/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #131: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcontacts build #94: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcontacts/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #47: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #104: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #161: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #174: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #178: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #173: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcontacts build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcontacts/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #145: FAILURE in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #14: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/14/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> Afternoon
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @acheronuk, :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #436: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #162: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #119: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #670: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/670/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #48: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #146: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #17: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #132: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #32: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #175: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/175/
<acheronuk> doko: amarok https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/extras/amarok/commit/19c4cb5c9d2d22985524872f35169f0f6694d570
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @myfenris, well, I'm not running it on a real machine with wireeless I can test
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @acheronuk, Im feeling wanna rollback to the stable version from kci 😊😊🙈🙈
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #179: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #43: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcontacts build #144: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcontacts/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcontacts build #95: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcontacts/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #453: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcontacts build #35: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcontacts/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #105: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2305: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2305: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2305: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2305/
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.8.0-10-gc3fe8f7c * Carlo Vanini: src/PackageModel (4 files)
<pursuivant> enable sorting by version and installed size
<pursuivant> Summary:
<pursuivant> The list of packages can now be sorted by any column.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/muon/c3fe8f7ceb66d33aa24999df5ab0572d10044700
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #3: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #105: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/105/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa any idea if you'll want to rebuild FW 5.47 with your pkg-kde-tools changes before it can go to backports?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Well. b-p landing is empty, so it can go in there anyway. then we can decide
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I rebuilt the bits of plasma and other things affected by new kauth
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #162 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #505: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/152/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> oooh http://blog.qt.io/blog/2018/06/19/qt-5-11-1-released/
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.4-3-g3c54147 * Carlo Vanini: src (2 files)
<pursuivant> add package installedSize
<pursuivant> Summary:
<pursuivant> Returns the expected install size of the package independently of the
<pursuivant> package being currently installed or not.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/3c54147000109c7493c401bf2e68ec6475687103
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> hi everyone
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> o/
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.8.0-11-g6d109d77 * Carlo Vanini: src/PackageModel/PackageModel.cpp
<pursuivant> show installed size for all packages
<pursuivant> Summary:
<pursuivant> Show installed size also for packages which are not installed, using the
<pursuivant> size of the candidate version.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/muon/6d109d77e30d35a6e57587d2d27eaec060d549ec
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk no need to rebuild if we do the proposed solution to pyramid; we would only need to update the not-installed files for future uploads and the KCI
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk I presume you already checked out the wiki page, didn't you? https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/pyramid/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, good :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/25/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, looks like you added more since I last did
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> the proposed long term solution was written this morning
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> interesting. the different format for not-installed was somthing that escaped me before now
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> ok. I can do my plasma 5.13 test builds on top of 5.47 now then. and I won't have to vary the packaging (kauth path) between cosmic with 5.47 and backports with 5.46
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> can do bionic against 5.47 in backports-landing
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> ok
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.8.0-12-g77ed2222 * Carlo Vanini: src/PackageModel/PackageProxyModel.cpp
<pursuivant> Fix sort indicator for package name column
<pursuivant> The sort indicator in the column header for package name was showing \/
<pursuivant> for z-a and /\ for a-z, because the comparison function was doing it
<pursuivant> wrong.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/muon/77ed2222f8b1d9a8a26e7e91973074d15f833621
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #162: ABORTED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #163 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #135: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #34: FAILURE in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2306: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2306: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2306: SUCCESS in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #163: ABORTED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #62: FAILURE in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #122: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #130: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #30: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #26: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #181: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #212: FAILURE in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #115: FAILURE in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #191: FAILURE in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #136: STILL FAILING in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #54: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #109: FAILURE in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #28: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #27: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #40: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #129: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #32: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #31: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #40: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #193: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #41: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #39: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #27: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #55: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #44: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #130: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #18: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #116: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #146: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #30: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #147: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #105: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #140: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #39: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #134: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #35: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #181: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #38: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #39: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #38: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #88: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #21: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #66: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #117: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #71: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #19: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #218: FAILURE in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #161: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #30: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #142: FAILURE in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #161: FAILURE in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #180: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #41: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #180: FAILURE in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #32: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #39: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #36: FAILURE in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #28: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/28/
<mamarley> acheronuk: Plasmashell from the Plasma 5.13.1 in kubuntu-ninjas-plasma Krashes with "file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/QtQuick/Controls/ScrollView.qml:204: Error: Cannot assign to non-existent property "parent"" on start.
<acheronuk> mamarley: bionic or cosmic?
<mamarley> acheronuk: Cosmic
<acheronuk> mamarley: not tried it yet. I'll see if I get that in a VM
<mamarley> Thanks!
<mamarley> acheronuk: I think the ScrollView thing may be a red herring, it actually looks like plasmashell is segfaulting.
<acheronuk> hmmm
<acheronuk> mamarley: was log is showing the segfault?
<acheronuk> *what
<mamarley> acheronuk: It only shows up in dmesg as far as I have seen.
<acheronuk> mamarley: so you get a black scree on login?
<acheronuk> *screen
<mamarley> acheronuk: It hangs on the splash for a bit and then I get an almost-black screen.  (I have a few applications set to start automatically that do start.)
<mamarley> I can also use Alt+F2 to launch applications.
 * acheronuk swear at slow connection to update VMs
<mamarley> The download rate from PPAs in general is quite slow for me.
<acheronuk> trying to narrow down which thing being rebuilt did it
<mamarley> acheronuk: Thanks!  If there is anything I can do to help, please let me know.
<acheronuk> mamarley: this is bionic testing, but I get the same error.
<acheronuk>  plasma 5.12.5 with FW 5.47 = ok
<acheronuk> plasma 5.13.0 with Qt 5.10.1 and FW 5.47 = ok
<acheronuk> plasma 5.13.1 with Qt 5,10.1 and FW 5.47 = borked
<mamarley> Yeah, I started getting the problem on the upgrade from 5.13.0 to 5.13.1 without touching Qt or FW.
<acheronuk> yeah. I just had to go from bottom up so I did not miss anything
<acheronuk> now to find which bit of plasma!
<acheronuk> plasma-workspace (so plasmashell) had no changes
<acheronuk> mamarley: gradually updating plasma package by package and restrting VM after each one
<acheronuk> slow.............
<mamarley> acheronuk: That's fine, no rush.
<acheronuk> thankfully these are only testing the water builds
<mamarley> I figured they were since I hadn't seen a release announcement.
<acheronuk> hopefully Qt 5.11.1 is on the way :)
<mamarley> Yep :)
 * mamarley has already done a minimal build of it to use in running his Quasselcore.
<acheronuk> apt-get install plasma-desktop = borkage
<tsimonq2> s/apt-get/apt/
 * tsimonq2 runs
<acheronuk> mamarley: https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2018-June/010988.html
<acheronuk> our crash is one of those. at least two other reports from other distros
<mamarley> acheronuk: Thanks!
<acheronuk> mamarley: trying a fix in QtDeclarative. not sure that fix is the whole story though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #19 for job iso_bionic_stable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_stable_amd64 build #19: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #1 for job iso_cosmic_stable_amd64
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_cosmic_stable_amd64 build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_cosmic_stable_amd64/1/
<acheronuk> mamarley: uploaded plasma-desktop reverting a commit that is allegedly to blame
 * acheronuk goes zzzzzzzzzzzzz
<mamarley> acheronuk: Thanks!  Sleep well!
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1123: SUCCESS in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #136: FAILURE in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdialog build #78: FAILURE in 2 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdialog/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #39: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #131: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #29: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #29: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #45: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #31: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #55: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #174: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_muon build #34: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_muon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #117: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #39: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #118: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #213: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #192: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #22: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #162: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #219: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/219/
<KurousagiMK2> plasmashell will not start after the last update, someone else have this problem?
<hateball> KurousagiMK2: 18.04 or ?
<KurousagiMK2> 18.10 KCI
<KurousagiMK2> work if downgrading plasma-desktop from 4:5.13.1+p18.10+git20180620.0130-0 to 4:5.13.0+p18.10+git20180619.0148-0
<tsimonq2> Right, because there's a known regression in 5.13.1.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk has the details.
<acheronuk> KurousagiMK2: yep. a commit by kde in plasma 5.13.1 release tarball broke it
<acheronuk> https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2018-June/010988.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #33: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #32: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #41: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #42: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #28: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #27: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #19: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #40: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_muon build #35: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_muon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #28: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #40: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #39: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #135: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #147: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #131: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #141: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #56: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #148: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #63: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #182: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #130: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #137: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #123: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #116: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #110: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #37: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #194: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdialog build #79: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdialog/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #182: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #20: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #89: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #137: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #67: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #106: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #72: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #31: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #36: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #41: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #40: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #22: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #33: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #162: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #31: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #39: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #143: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #175: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #40: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #181: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #42: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #181: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2307: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2307: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2307: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2307/
<BluesKaj> Hi all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #21: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #178: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #367: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #20 for job iso_bionic_stable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE -- last SUCCESS #18 2 mo 10 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_stable_amd64 build #20: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #2 for job iso_cosmic_stable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_cosmic_stable_amd64 build #2: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_cosmic_stable_amd64/2/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> (Photo, 1154x790) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/S11BSyhZ/file_8054.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> shortcut button for brightness not working
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> (Photo, 758x265) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/C5qRc0dd/file_8056.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> (Photo, 1280x749) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/2jbI4HpW/file_8058.jpg print screen shortcut already set to spectacle but it doesn't working well
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> unable to contact KDED
<ngraham[m]> Is this in 5.13 or 5.13.1 or 5.13.1.1 or in something else?
<ngraham[m]> there's been a lot of futzing with KDED recently, so the folks in #plasma might want to know about this if it's still reproducible in 5.13.1.1
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2308: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2308: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2308: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2308/
<acheronuk> ngraham[m]: that is CI stable, so latest plasma 5.13 branch commits + latest frameworks master
<acheronuk> as we back copy FW unstable builds to stable ppa
<Eickmeyer> Hey! Is there a file that we can edit to tell Plasma where to look for additional wallpapers, i.e. /usr/share/wallpapers/ubuntustudio ?
<mamarley> acheronuk: Sorry, I forgot to mention yesterday, but whatever you did to plasma-desktop made plasmashell stop crashing for me.  Thanks!
<valorie> @myfenris is it possible you have permissions problems in your $HOME ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @valorie, Haven't change any of the home permission
<valorie> well, it's just one bit
<valorie> it can get flipped for various reasons
<valorie> imo chowning your $home can't do any harm and won't take time if there is nothing to do
<acheronuk> mamarley: good. I added a patch to revert the commit that has now been officially reverted in a new tarball
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1124: SUCCESS in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1124/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> https://mgallienkde.wordpress.com/2018/06/20/0-2-beta-1-release-of-elisa-music-player/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Anyone know the state of a debian package for this?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, in debian a newbie packager was trying to do it. not much progress apart from that
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> its in KCI
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Thanks for the update.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> requires Qt >= 5.10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/36/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #176: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #153: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #151: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #118: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #30: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #119: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #152: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #154: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2309: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2309: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2309: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2309/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #206: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: krita stable is 4.1 branch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/206/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/206/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2310: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2310: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2310: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2310/
<ahoneybun> morning folks!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #125: SUCCESS in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #125: SUCCESS in 1 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #125: SUCCESS in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2311: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2311: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2311: SUCCESS in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #174: STILL FAILING in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #304: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #41: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #177: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #140: FAILURE in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/140/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> Morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #165: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #166: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #167: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #168: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #42: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1125: SUCCESS in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #213: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamoso build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamoso/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #164: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_drkonqi build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_drkonqi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #239: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #94: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #169: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #116: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #47: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #62: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #421: STILL FAILING in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #48: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #255: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #72: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #63: STILL FAILING in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #49: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #175: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #50: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #75: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #53: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #52: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #61: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #121: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #76: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #114: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #81: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #84: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #95: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #144: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #85: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #47: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #34: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #101: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #40: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #42: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #117: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #71: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #39: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_drkonqi build #55: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_drkonqi/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #58: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #58: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #268: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #32: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #73: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #37: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #41: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #391: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #121: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #411: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #268: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zanshin build #10: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zanshin/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #557: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/557/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #348: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #51: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #440: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #399: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #273: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #108: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #218: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #37: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #229: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #515: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/515/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwave build #36: ABORTED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwave/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #256: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #604: ABORTED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/604/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #181: ABORTED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #63: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #349: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #116: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #359: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #506: ABORTED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/506/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #218: ABORTED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #402: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #395: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #121: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #192: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #255: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #239: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #228: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #225: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav build #186: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #191: ABORTED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #457: ABORTED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #177: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #96: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #384: ABORTED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #240: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #471: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #389: ABORTED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #437: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #7: ABORTED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #176: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #351: ABORTED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #377: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #311: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #183: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #235: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/37/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #23: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #141: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #40: FAILURE in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #178: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #40: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #146: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #31: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/31/
<davenx> Hello
<davenx> Must to solve a problem
<davenx> Can anyone help me ?
<davenx> On Discover I see an SSL HandShake error
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ask in #kubuntu please.
<davenx> There's no one 
<davenx> :(
<tsimonq2> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<davenx> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #44: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #179: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #142: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #41: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2312: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2312: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2312: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2312/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ngraham[m]> Idea: we could ship the United Look & Feel pack with Kubuntu by default to assist Unity refugees who want to recreate it with Plasma
<ngraham[m]> or if not that exact L&F pack, then a custom one that does basically the same functional things but without changing so many of the visual settings
<BluesKaj> ngraham[m]: ,  persoally I doubt that Unity users will get much attention or empathy from KDE devs
<ngraham[m]> I'm a KDE dev and I'm proposing it...
<ngraham[m]> In fact, many Unity-esque features are hugely popular among the core Plasma devs
<ngraham[m]> global menus, hiding the titlebar when a window is maximized, a vertical icons-only panel, etc
<BluesKaj> well, you're probly the exception, and I wish you luck :-)
<BluesKaj> guess I'm more of a KDE purst than most then.
<BluesKaj> purist even
<BluesKaj> I still wish we were using KDE 4
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2313: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2313: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2313: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2313/
<ngraham[m]> One of Plasma's major advantages is its adaptability; IMHO there's no real benefit to being a "purist". Pure to what? Pure to its adaptability? Or pure to its default settings that mimic a Windows-XP-like environment?
<acheronuk> mamarley: does the lookandfeel kcm in systemsettings work for you?
<mamarley> acheronuk: No, "Look and Feel", "Desktop Theme", and "Cursor Theme" are all blank.
<acheronuk> mamarley: ok. qqc2-desktop-style needs to be rebuild against new Qt. not for the normal ABI dep, but because it apparently hard codes the required qtquickcontrols2 version it builds against. if a new Qt release bumps that, then things fail to load unless it is rebuilt
<acheronuk> I'll do that
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 added that fact to your etherpad notes ^^^
 * mamarley is looking forward to trying out Qt 5.11.1. :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Qool
<acheronuk> me too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #92: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/92/
<acheronuk> mamarley: hopefully fixed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #143: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #45: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #180: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1126: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1126/
 * ahoneybun pm valorie
<ahoneybun> mm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #26: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/178/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #147: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #41: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #30: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #32: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #97: ABORTED in 2 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2314: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2314: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2314: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #47: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #199: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/199/
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2315: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2315: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2315: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2315/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> good evening everyone
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk FYI I'm going to release ka 2.2 rc 1 as final stable version. 2.1 is ridiculously obsolete now, also it would be nice to do alphas of 2.3 to test the waters
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, ok :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_labplot build #305: FAILURE in 4.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_labplot/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_labplot build #306: FIXED in 9.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_labplot/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #169: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/170/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/glorfz0g/file_8144.jpg Kubuntu Automation "release party". Photo from the 'hall' of the bathroom doors.
<valorie> @Santa -- lol! rock on!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> 👌
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #327: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #172: STILL FAILING in 2 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/172/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Lazy B> https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/06/22/a-first-look-at-desktop-metrics
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2316: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2316: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2316: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2316/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2317: SUCCESS in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2317: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2317: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krusader build #131: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krusader/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #171: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1127: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #33: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/40/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_latte-dock build #62: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_latte-dock/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #50: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_latte-dock build #5: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_latte-dock/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalzium build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalzium/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-extras build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-extras/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kinfocenter build #11: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kinfocenter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_k3b build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_k3b/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-runtime build #9: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-runtime/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #9: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_dolphin build #11: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_dolphin/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdecoration build #47: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdecoration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreenlocker build #63: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreenlocker/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libksieve build #11: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libksieve/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkscreen build #66: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkscreen/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kopete build #10: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kopete/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalarmcal build #9: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalarmcal/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mbox-importer build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mbox-importer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_knotes build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_knotes/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kontact build #9: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kontact/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_incidenceeditor build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_incidenceeditor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkscreen build #67: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkscreen/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdecoration build #48: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdecoration/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreenlocker build #64: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreenlocker/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #7: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_latte-dock build #438: FAILURE in 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_latte-dock/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_latte-dock build #439: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_latte-dock/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_latte-dock build #6: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_latte-dock/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_latte-dock build #63: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_latte-dock/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3027: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3027/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3027: SUCCESS in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3027/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3027: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3027/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/rikmills88/status/1140549415129583616
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syndication build #69: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syndication/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_syndication build #10: FAILURE in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_syndication/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syndication build #70: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syndication/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_syndication build #11: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_syndication/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_syndication build #12: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_syndication/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syndication build #71: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syndication/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kscreen build #8: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kscreen/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #67: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/67/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #68: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kscreen build #9: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kscreen/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3028: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3028/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3028: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3028/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3028: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3028/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3029: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3029/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3029: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3029/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3029: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3029/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_discover build #10: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_discover/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #10: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #78: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_discover build #74: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_discover/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #95: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3030: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3030/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3030: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3030/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3030: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3030/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #79: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #5 for job iso_disco_stable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #11: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_disco_stable_amd64 build #5: SUCCESS in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_disco_stable_amd64/5/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Plasma 5.16.1 will be in backports-landing for Disco once the launchpad publisher does its thing
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Very nice
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-19
<valorie> you're on a roll, acheronuk!
<Eric_Adams> acheronuk: Thank you!
<acheronuk> kde is on a roll. I'm running to catch up!
<acheronuk> If it looks ok, I'll kopy to backports in the morning perhaps
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #256 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-vault build #410: FAILURE in 7.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-vault/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-vault build #411: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-vault/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3031: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3031/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3031: SUCCESS in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3031/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3031: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3031/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3032: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3032/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3032: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3032/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3032: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3032/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #256: ABORTED in 15 hr: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/256/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #47: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #67: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #43: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #57: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #96: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #61: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kde-cli-tools build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kde-cli-tools/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_khotkeys build #12: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_khotkeys/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_powerdevil build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_powerdevil/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #20: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_oxygen build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_oxygen/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_milou build #9: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_milou/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #74: FAILURE in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #82: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #49: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #52: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #56: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #47: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #56: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #54: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #71: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #97: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #80: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #14: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #12: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3033: SUCCESS in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3033/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3033: SUCCESS in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3033/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3033: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3033/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #75: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #81: STILL FAILING in 2 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/81/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #46: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #53: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #43: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #48: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #55: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #48: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #44: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #57: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #68: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #83: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #57: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #62: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #72: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3034: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3034/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3034: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3034/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3034: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3034/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #9: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #12: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #99: STILL FAILING in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #7: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #58: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitinerary build #11: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitinerary/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #82: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarmcal build #9: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarmcal/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalutils build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalutils/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kde-cli-tools build #14: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kde-cli-tools/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #10: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_powerdevil build #12: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_powerdevil/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_oxygen build #12: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_oxygen/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalarmcal build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalarmcal/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar build #8: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #49: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mbox-importer build #7: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mbox-importer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_analitza build #8: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_analitza/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #10: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #7: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libgravatar build #7: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libgravatar/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkdepim build #7: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkdepim/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailcommon build #7: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_messagelib build #9: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_messagelib/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pimcommon build #7: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pimcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_khotkeys build #13: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_khotkeys/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kopete build #11: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kopete/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pimcommon build #6: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pimcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_dolphin build #12: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_dolphin/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #21: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #11: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sink build #9: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sink/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdiagram build #8: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdiagram/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalcore build #11: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalcore/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcontacts build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcontacts/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #50: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcontacts build #7: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcontacts/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #8: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kube build #8: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kube/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libksieve build #12: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libksieve/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kontact build #10: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kontact/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_knotes build #12: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_knotes/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #11: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_incidenceeditor build #11: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_incidenceeditor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mbox-importer build #12: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mbox-importer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #12: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-runtime build #10: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-runtime/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libgravatar build #8: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libgravatar/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #10: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-contacts build #8: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-contacts/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkdepim build #7: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkdepim/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailcommon build #7: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #9: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/9/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3035: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3035/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3035: SUCCESS in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3035/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3035: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3035/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
 * mamarley kicks LP.
<mamarley> Seriously, 2 hours and a package isn't published yet?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3036: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3036/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3036: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3036/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3036: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3036/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's not even Sunday O_O
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @mamarley, Is it still going?
<mamarley> tsimonq2: The publish thing?  It finally did go through.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ahhh
 * acheronuk kicks LP anyway (pre-emptive for next time)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321190 FINALLY!!!
<ubottu> KDE bug 321190 in effects-window-management "Please re-add mousebutton to close windows in Present Windows" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed]
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> it took the stepping down of someone to get something back that should have never been taken out but I'm happy because the one thing I have been wanting to do for years and was not allowed is finally back and my statement of "you can do whatever you want in Plasma" is finally true for me :D
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> well I have to wait until 5.17 but still
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Weird
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Sorry wontfix. As can be seen in the review request the action is seen as destructive and has been removed deliberately as there is an explicit action to close a window. Re-adding would introduce the same problems which were the reasons to remove it. Obviously making it the default is completely out of bounds as it is a destructive action. … I'm sorry that this is causing inconveniences to you but we have to design software 
<IrcsomeBot> a way that all users can use it properly. The Present Windows effect is going to be rewritten in QML in future which should allow to easily fork the component and add the actions.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't think I have to justify the decision. The feature had been added by me  … (9551c94e7c460efb3b0fd9ccb60472311ff0bf16) in the first place and it has been  … removed by me (f2b7ad693e8c4ef59093287473fb07a3098775bc).
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Sounds a bit like a GNOME developer.
<valorie> I dunno, kwin has a lot of knobs and switches
<valorie> I think Martin was just trying to stop the proliferation
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good night everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/bKy8gEpK/file_16050.jpg So ... I finally have the ethernet cabling installed. Photos  of the thing and test rebuilds tomorrow.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Looking forward to there pictures. Good night.
<valorie> niters @santa
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #10: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #56: FAILURE in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #47: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #8: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3037: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3037/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3037: SUCCESS in 1 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3037/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3037: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3037/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3038: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3038/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3038: SUCCESS in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3038/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3038: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3038/
<valorie> wow, not good news for us about Steam/Valve move away from ubuntu
<jmux> What to expect if most game binaries are probably still 32bit. Or even just if some are, but there is a lot already out there. No game brings it's 32bit libc and whole 32bit Xlib stack.
<mamarley> Yeah, as much as the i386 architecture is obsolete, I think it will be a mistake to drop it entirely.
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-23
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie is was just one person tweeting. nothing from Valve officially.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> plus SteamOS has been Debian based for a while.
<valorie> right, nothing official
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/4qLKzD3j/file_16071.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm still amazed by working public transportation.
<Eickmeyer> valorie, @ahoneybun: At Valve, there's no such thing as a heirarchy, so that's about as official as it's going to get. There's no official PR person there. Everyone is an equal except for Gabe, that's the way the company runs.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm I don't trust it.
<valorie> we'll see what happens
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/06/steam-announces-that-its-dropping-support-for-ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3039: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3039/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3039: SUCCESS in 1 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3039/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3039: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3039/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #2 for job iso_eoan_stable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_eoan_stable_amd64 build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_eoan_stable_amd64/2/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
 * DarinMiller is waiting for Santa's completed network project pics...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3040: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3040/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3040: SUCCESS in 1 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3040/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3040: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3040/
<DarinMiller> Rik, regarding the Steam/Wine requiring 32b libraries.  I assume it would be possible to identlfy the subset of 32b libs for each wine/steam and just build those ilbraries? 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Many things are possible
<DarinMiller> Or is the issue more complicated where 32b ilbs are interdependent and require cascading builds...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/i386-architecture-will-be-dropped-starting-with-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/11263/84 … ```vorlon: I’m sorry that we’ve given anyone the impression that we are “dropping support for i386 applications”. That’s simply not the case. What we are dropping is updates to the i386 libraries, which will be frozen at the 18.04 LTS versions. But there is every intention to ensure that t
<IrcsomeBot> clear story for how i386 applications (including games) can be run on versions of Ubuntu later than 19.10.```
<DarinMiller> that's much better news than what's popping up in the "knee jerk reporting with no investigation" media sites.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @IrcsomeBot, YES. I was about to post them yesterday in the night but I was so tired
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So, let's go, general map:
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/8bLfOiV0/file_16089.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Quick Spanish - English lesson: XD
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> almacén - storage room
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> sala (de estar) - living room
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> cocina - kitchen
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> attic - ático
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I like how you use a cognate for "velocities" when talking about network speed 😆
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller was about to use a translate app...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I mean, it's technically accurate, because speed = velocity
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> dormitorio (dor.) - sleeping room
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> tejado - roof
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> piedra - stone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> piso - floor
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> bajo - "0th floor" (not sure what's the correct word in English)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ground floor
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> thank you. and indeed: velocidad - speed
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> cable roto - broken cable
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> todo bien - all good, or "it's all good"
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> caja de registro - junction box
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> toma rj-45 - rj-45 plug (wall plug)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> and I think that's it wrt translations, if you have doubts just ask
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> once I realized it was side view vs top down, most everything was self explanatory
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Yep, so the thing is: internet comes from the street to the living room, which is where the router is located:
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/j2KMjvv8/file_16090.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> very clean so far :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> from there there is an ethernet cable which goes to the room marked in the "map" as "vd. está aquí" (meaning "you are here", because that's also where the board with the "map" is located):
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hDFCCmDM/file_16091.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> and as you can see there, there is a panel with 6 rj-45 plugs which works as a "patch panel" of a server room in a (serious) business building
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/cVdX3hM7/file_16092.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> as you can see, right now I just connected the living room with one room from the attic
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Also, as you can imagine I could put a switch and connect all the house, but I don't want to do it right now, because that would be adding a "single point of failure" for nothing. In other words, I can use a switch *only* if I want.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So... finally there is an ethernet cable from the patch panel to the attic, which is where the "groomlake" server is located:
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/NDzVWiZX/file_16093.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Before that I had that server wireless connected, not cool. Now is much better.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Some details about the "patch panel":
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Lnzdn4A5/file_16094.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/gfQ5q0Lb/file_16095.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/AqDZBkTX/file_16096.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Zf00IyKT/file_16097.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/j00S6uP6/file_16098.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> very nice
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7qh2jium/file_16099.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/bK2CP2tZ/file_16100.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/4Ec03IwW/file_16101.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> And that's it. I hope you liked it. It took so much effort but it was worth it.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I keep debating to do something similar in my house, but all the speed dependent devices are within cable range of the router.  The TV is on the other side of the house and could use a hard line, but seems like a lot of work for something I use infequently.
<mparillo> Is it pedantic to say that Americans say Velocity is a vector, while Speed is a scalar?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> For the few Americans who have taken a physics course, your statemnet holds true.  However, I suspect that's less than 1% of the American population has taken physica... so I would not gernailize thatas  an "American" assumption. :)
<mparillo> So far, we are at !00%. OK, sample size of 2.
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk knows velocity is a vector
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> so regarding kcalc and the new mpfr depens, does that mean libmpfr-dev/disco needs added to https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcalc/tree/debian/control?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Its a change in KCalc master branch, so that would need to be added in our kubuntu_unstable packaging branch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalc build #63: FAILURE in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalc/63/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So here... https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcalc/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> any idea why "git clone kp:kalc" is throwing "fatal: remote error: Repository '~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kalc' not found."?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> my .gitconfig file has this for kp: [url "git+ssh://darinmiller@git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/"]    insteadof = kp:
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nm, kcalc not kalc
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://code.launchpad.net/~darinmiller/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcalc/+merge/369214
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> it's been awhile, so I suspect I may have missed something...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, You did something odd with dch, as you created a whole new changelog.dch file
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> also woul be better to change the version to 19.07.70-0ubuntu1 so it does not look like a change for the current stable apps release
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> my notes said to use "dch" in the commit proccess, then I was prompted to use nano and accidently killed nano....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> killing nano would do it!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> when I tried to run dch again it said a dch file existed to I just edited the .dch file manually.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk, How/where do I do I change the version?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> you could change it manually when doing the rest of the changelog, or you could start dch with ```dch -v 4:19.07.70-0ubuntu1```
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller in your new commit, you have somehow added a space at the beginning of the  of the kcalc (4:19.04.2-0ubuntu1) eoan; urgency=medium …  line
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> Wowie, taking libs from 18.04 is even weirder idea
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> Canonical, what are you doin? Stop that rn
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> Meanwhile got my qtwebengine 5.13 built against the 5.12 Qt. Still needs some work to have a proper package, but I'm eager to test already
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ok, I'm back
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I think this one is fixed... https://code.launchpad.net/~darinmiller/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcalc/+merge/369215
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, still got the broken space
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> weird... checking....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 715x279) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/nlhbL0ip/file_16107.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oh! that's what you meant.... fixing...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> and again.... https://code.launchpad.net/~darinmiller/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcalc/+merge/369216
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> merged
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I blindly followed your suggestion for the version naming (4:19.07.70-0ubuntu1) .  Where should I have looked to know 19.07.07 vs 19.08.00 and -0ubuntu1 vs 0ubuntu2 or 0ubuntu3?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Its the current apps version in kde master branches … e.g. https://cgit.kde.org/kcalc.git/tree/CMakeLists.txt … set (KDE_APPLICATIONS_VERSION_MAJOR "19") … set (KDE_APPLICATIONS_VERSION_MINOR "07") … set (KDE_APPLICATIONS_VERSION_MICRO "70")
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> when 19.08 beta gets done, that will bumpt to 19.07.80
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 0ubuntu1 because it is the 1st ubuntu revision
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/17183919
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wow, that was fast
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> why 0 in front of "0ubuntu1".  What would cause a rev of that number?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that is the debian revision. 0 because they haven't released one yet
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 👍
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalc build #64: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalc/64/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @DarinMiller, wrt family debates, note that I got that whiteboard expressely for that XD
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> that being said interesting test rebuild race going on:
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> http://tritemio-groomlake.ddns.net/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_frameworks.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> http://tritemio-area51.ddns.net/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_frameworks.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> spoiler: groomlake is going to win
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What are the differences between the 2?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> groomlake is more modern am4 based area51 is a bit older am3 based
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> also the former has better power supply and better motherboard, but some time ago they were somewhat par
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I have the impression a bios update improved the groomlake performance but I'm not completely sure
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> strange.  I have never heard of BIOS update contributing to a perf improvement.  All the updates I see are crash preventions and HW compatiblity.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> or maybe it was a change in the bios config, or maybe I wasn't paying enough attention to the perf the diff
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalzium build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalzium/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okteta build #9: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okteta/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #51: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-extras build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-extras/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_k3b build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_k3b/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/59/
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-15
 * valorie hands out extra pliers
<RikMills> santa_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1883501
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1883501 in Ubuntu Groovy "[needs-packaging] plasma-wayland-protocols" [Undecided,New]
<santa_> RikMills: ack, thanks for fixing my typo in the changelog XD
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, Good luck!  💪
<mparillo> Did KDE Frameworks 5.70 land in GG? Well done; no immediate breakage.
<santa_> 5.71
<mparillo> Thank you, but not yet for me. I will update again tomorrow.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<RikMills> santa: plasma-wayland-protocols is now in the NEW queue
<RikMills> I guess kwayland-server might be better to wait for 5.19.1 tomorrow
<santa_> RikMills: sure, note that I didn't have time yet to review the copyright file
<santa_> I will do asap
<RikMills> I need to file a bug for it yet!
<santa_> RikMills: by the way ... do you have a printer?
<RikMills> santa_: not a working one
<santa_> damn it
<santa_> could you easily get one?
<RikMills> why?
<santa_> because I found a bug in focal which is material for SRU
<santa_> RikMills: https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/ubuntu/print-manager/+packages
<santa_> very important for enterprise use
<santa_> if you can't get a printer I guess we could poke someone else here
<santa_> bu you would be the one uploading the package because I can't :P
<santa_> s/bu/but/
<RikMills> at the moment I have little use for one. mostly I just load a doc on my phone and send it to my one at my sisters house :P
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Eickmeyer, Pulling teeth is not that hard or painful
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-16
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<mparillo> KDE Frameworks 5.71 landed for me this morning in GG. No problems in a VM.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning mparillo, same here, but not in a VM..all seems fine tho
<RikMills> mparillo: https://people.ubuntu.com/~rikmills/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.71_groovy_proposed_migration.pdf
<mparillo> Hmm, when I clicked the link, Falkon, my default browser did not open it. But Chomium did. And that graph makes it look as if there is more to come.
<RikMills> mparillo: there is. some very long libreoffice tests are still running, which stop kio and kconfig (and anything that depends on them) migrating
<BluesKaj> noticed the geo location map isn't showing up here on FF https://www.ip-tracker.org/locator/ip-lookup.php?ip=184.75.208.122
<BluesKaj> same goes for chrome browser
<BluesKaj> OS is GG
<holyws> is being unable to use alt chars via alt + numpad keys just a kde thing or
<santa_> RikMills: FYI I've just pushed a small fix to the kwayland-server copyright file
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Anyone else loose most of their keyboard shortcuts today?
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-17
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nm,  I accidentally hit the window key disable button on my keyboard....
<valorie> @DarinMiller lol
<valorie> pebkac is the worst
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 'zactly
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller needs a reset button on my forehead.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-18
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<mamarley> So it looks like Plasma 5.19.1 fixes the Powerdevil-icon-not-appearing bug I was having.
<mamarley> RikMills: Is there some hold-up as far as getting that in the PPA?
<RikMills> mamarley: I'll be doing it later today
<mamarley> RikMills: Awesome, thanks!  (I'm not trying to rush or pester you; I was just wondering.)
<RikMills> np :)
<genii> Just checking if user Michael T. Starnes was removed from Telegram bridge, spammer
<BluesKaj> yeah
<BluesKaj> we have another spammer, or the same person with different nick,  genii
<genii> BluesKaj: Unfortunately, since it's coming through a bridge by IrcsomeBot1, the operator of the bridge needs to do the removal
<BluesKaj> I see, ok genii, thanks for the info...btw how's things ?
<genii> BluesKaj: Work is busy now since some restrictions are being lifted, which I guess is good
<BluesKaj> right, good to hear... not much happening up here covid-wise, I'm thankful for that
<RikMills> genii: they are gone
<genii> RikMills: Thanks
<RikMills> santa_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1884120
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1884120 in Ubuntu Groovy "[needs-packaging] kwayland-server" [Wishlist,New]
<RikMills> will upload later once PPA build is done on all archs
<RikMills> uploaded to NEW
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-19
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Err:2 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma/ubuntu groovy/main amd64 breeze amd64 4:5.19.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu20.10~ppa1              …   Hash Sum mismatch …   Hashes of expected file: …    - SHA256:8e515b3556c8d714124758c2e94b1d17c331a4252407ad8e7ab171e8dc46555a …    - SHA1:c6ea643ac8dc0e2b4470cbbefe6fce6df2e7abab [weak] …    - MD5Sum:5c9da0ceb4cefd7286e9de4f172d5af4 [weak] …    - Filesize:20278216 [weak]
<IrcsomeBot> of received file: …    - SHA256:8e515b3556c8d714124758c2e94b1d17c331a4252407ad8e7ab171e8dc46555a …    - SHA1:28ed6ea4e1c3f2612ae305585c357c7177706a73 [weak] …    - MD5Sum:5c9da0ceb4cefd7286e9de4f172d5af4 [weak] …    - Filesize:20278216 [weak] …   Last modification reported: Thu, 18 Jun 2020 17:07:18 +0000
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> and few others packages
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> anyone checked the size of their /var/log/syslog lately?  syslog and syslog.1 on my system were pushing almost 9GB each!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Since I run with "small root" directories, this fill my root drive.  The culprit is krunner.....https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vHMvWn73w4/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Entire syslog was filled with the above....
<sitter> that output is actually kpat's
<RikMills> sitter: thanks. looks like that is fixed in apps 20.04 :) syncing kpat now
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Roey> hey folks
<Roey> when is Krita 4.3 coming to Kubuntu?
<Roey> BluesKaj: o/
<BluesKaj> hey Roey
<BluesKaj> Roey, have you checked launchpad for a ppa?
<Roey> Oh I hav enot, good idea
<Roey> BluesKaj: the PPA shows 3:4.2.9-2~focal 500
<RikMills> Roey: it is already in 20.10
<Roey> rikMills: got it, thanks!
 * Roey ponders waiting all the way till november, hehe
<Roey> I installed the 4.29 ppa
<Roey> for the timebeing
<RikMills> may put it in backports
<Roey> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-20
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-21
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
